# Super Smash Bros. Brawl General Discussion Thread - 2



## Memos (Dec 3, 2006)

yfjkghjvjhfjhjhf


----------



## Kai (Dec 3, 2006)

We all know Super Smash Bros Melee for the Gamecube was the best seller and a huge hit for the Gamecube.

What do you expect of the sequel? How's it going to turn out? What new characters do you want to see? What new modes do you want?

Discuss it all here!

*Information:*



*Release Dates:* January 31st, 2007 (Japan), March 9th, 2008 (US), post-June in Europe

*Official Website:*  <---Updated every weekday 

*Confirmed Characters (thus far):* 

*How to Play:* 

*Game Modes:* 

*Stages:* 

*Items:* 

*Music:* 

________________________________________


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 28, 2008)

Mario said:


> hey guys hw do i do a finl smsh???



↑ ↑ ↓ ↓ ← → ← → B A


----------



## Jazz (Jan 28, 2008)

halp its nt wrkin


----------



## Ronin (Jan 28, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> ↑ ↑ ↓ ↓ ← → ← → B A



classic


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 28, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, DK got hit with a Gundam Virtue cannon.  This is silly.



What's silly is that he got turned into a trophy, that makes no sense.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 28, 2008)

Bowser's trophy gun is obviously gonna be a plot device...

Remember, this storyline was created by the epic writer of FF7! 

**


----------



## K-deps (Jan 28, 2008)

I wonder how deep this story will be. Someone from FF7 on Brawl sounds kind weird.

And when characters interact in SSE they don't talk right?


----------



## martinipenguin (Jan 28, 2008)

I wonder when they'll just completely stop giving updates.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 28, 2008)

After all the relases


----------



## Jazz (Jan 28, 2008)

No.

No Nintendo characters talk except Mario and Luigi.

And they don't speak much


----------



## Volken (Jan 28, 2008)

Mario said:


> After all the relases



So they'll still do the updates after the Japan release?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 28, 2008)

This may be some old news, but I'll put it up. I was stumblin' around youtube and found this


*Spoiler*: _Not sure if this is spoiler or not..._ 



It shouldn't be, but if it is, Tenchi, please let me know... anyway

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KDInBsVJEo[/YOUTUBE]

Apperently, judging from the comments for this, this is off of some new CD and Jun is lettin Sakurai borrow it for smash. Or maybe the song is made specifically and _featured_ in the CD...? Meh, anyway, pretty sweet listen to hear the full version. Makes waiting for brawl that much harder


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm thinking after the Japan release.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 28, 2008)

Holiday Hound said:


> This may be some old news, but I'll put it up. I was stumblin' around youtube and found this
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Not sure if this is spoiler or not..._
> ...



yeah its old news. I think the song was made for Brawl and then put on the CD...


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 28, 2008)

*Marth and Green Hill Zone Stage confirmed!!

Low Quality Brawl Opening Screencaps!!!!!
*


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 28, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


>



FUCK YES!!!


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 28, 2008)

My reaction to that on msn...

Josh- JUST AS PLANNED! says:
HOYL SHIT FUCKD UFewfjnew8g
Tom (9 Days left!) says:
huh?
Josh- JUST AS PLANNED! says:
MARTH NESS AND GREEN HILLZONE CONFIRMED
Tom (9 Days left!) says:
...


----------



## Sairou (Jan 28, 2008)

Super Mario RPG Crack youtube video of intro


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 28, 2008)

I came to these images. Green Hill!! Is that Marth and Ike team up I see?!

Thanks for posting, Tenshi.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 28, 2008)

Super Mario RPG Crack

WE HAVE MOTHERFUCKING INTRO


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 28, 2008)

Greatest. Video. EVAR.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Melee chanters* MARTH! MARTH! MARTH! MARTH! MARTH!

every part of that video was epic!


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 28, 2008)

No C. Falcon in the intro makes me cry...


----------



## Jazz (Jan 28, 2008)

MARTH AND NESS OH MY GOD

*nerdgasm*

That video was very Gar.  VERY GAR.  But I wish the Captain was in it.


----------



## /root (Jan 28, 2008)

Captain Falcon will arrive with Geno at the end of Adventure mode.

Falcon will Falcon Punch the Subspace AntiChrist out of Peach or Zelda's womb (depending on who you save) and then Geno will Geno Whirl for 9999 damage and beat the game.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 28, 2008)

Fuck Geno, WE HAVE NESS

Damn this shit announced right before I go to bed


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 28, 2008)

I think Pokemon Trainer has to catch the Charizard...


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 28, 2008)

Awesomeness *dies*


----------



## /root (Jan 28, 2008)

Mario said:


> Fuck Geno, WE HAVE NESS



Ness won't be any different to Lucas.

Geno would win the game.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 28, 2008)

Screw Ness, we have MARTH!


----------



## ryne11 (Jan 28, 2008)

To Hell with Marth, we have .... um.... uh..... pass?


I wanted to keep the trend going 

Where the fuck is my Farukun Punch!?!!?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 28, 2008)

Why aren't people complaining about no Luigi in the trailer? 

Also, MARTHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 28, 2008)

Is it real? not that it matters now that Marth is confirmed.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 28, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> Why aren't people complaining about no Luigi in the trailer?



lol, 'cuz I don't think we're really worried about him being in it


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice find ritzbitz


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 28, 2008)

It looks real to me. I believe it. Unless someone can place that pic of Marth.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 28, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Is it real? not that it matters now that Marth is confirmed.


23 characters + Marth (with new image), that's real enough for me.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 28, 2008)

rofl


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 28, 2008)

martinipenguin said:


> I wonder when they'll just completely stop giving updates.



Idk, they might as well after the 31st, because we will have the whole character roster this weekend as well as a plethora of other info we never knew about.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 29, 2008)

Gumming

Higher quality vid of the opening, mis amigos. Youtube version doesn't even compare.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh yeah, and that roster screenshot might be fake. 

I realize Marth is confirmed and all but it should be noted that the two different Marth pics don't seem to match at all.

I think that pic is something someone made up as soon as the opening video confirmed Marth.


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 29, 2008)

Words cannot describe my feelings when I saw that intro.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Jan 29, 2008)

My Japanese teacher is getting Brawl and should begetting it next week sometime 

So i get to play it early XD


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 29, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Oh yeah, and that roster screenshot might be fake.
> 
> I realize Marth is confirmed and all but it should be noted that the two different Marth pics don't seem to match at all.
> 
> I think that pic is something someone made up as soon as the opening video confirmed Marth.



The ordering is what bothers me...it just seems...unorderly...especially Marth and Ike being so apart...


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 29, 2008)

^Well ordering can be fixed and rearranged as you unlock more of the roster. That was the case in Melee, at least. Pikachu's icon went flying all over the place, IIRC.

It's the fact that the Marth character icon and the Marth pic at the bottom don't seem to match at all that makes me suspicious.


----------



## Sairou (Jan 29, 2008)

Some Luigi goodness




EDIT: Black Silhouette also confirmed through image ripping!!


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 29, 2008)

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEGEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 29, 2008)

Boom. Exactly. The Marth was what was fake...


----------



## Sairou (Jan 29, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Boom. Exactly. The Marth was what was fake...


Actually. You can probably unlock characters in different order. =P
The famous SamuraiPanda is translating a 2ch thread and came accross the guy who posted the Marth pic. More info. on it and other stuff here: 

EDIT: More characters on the char. select screen!!:


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 29, 2008)

I knew Marth or Roy would still make the cut, awesome vid is fucking awesome.


----------



## Mendrox (Jan 29, 2008)

My good the day has finally come!


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Who's the guy running next to ike and metaman on 1:45 of the opening? Is he Ike's alt costume?


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 29, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Who's the guy running next to ike and metaman on 1:45 of the opening? Is he Ike's alt costume?



That'd be Marth... X3


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 29, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> That'd be Marth... X3



Ah....well if he's from Ike's game (i assume) it's no surprise i've not heard of him since i've never played any of em....i prefer turn based rpgs and no strategy one can touch final fantasy tactics ...is Marth one of the good guys or a rival? Cause i'd love some nice rpgish back story to smash.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

linky

More video of the game.

There's an F-Zero stage in the starting content of the game


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 29, 2008)

Hooray, CF is confirmed, I mean hes got a stage, come on now =)


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 29, 2008)

First Songs in My Music...oh...songs that appering in the debuts.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 29, 2008)

*FALCON PUNCH!!!!*


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 29, 2008)

Look at that design he has, no way thats a fake.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 29, 2008)

Man, Thursday can't come soon enough...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Th stream ended.

The music that played in the woods stages was from a Zelda game.

That stream ain't no trojan baby. I was watching off of it when someone told me Marth was awesome in combat, and I got links to the stream.

Also, Snake is on the Halberd ;3










Entire Marth stage;

[GVIDEO]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4728152288518314053&hl=en[/GVIDEO]


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jan 29, 2008)

hmmm Vault was a good update I guess. and the First Songs in my music is good too i guess.

and I guess Shion is too scared to accept my challenge. Oh well.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 29, 2008)

Marth SSE gameplay!!

linky

linky


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh..I see what happens to the people who get captured by the mind controlled characters and turned into trophies..









Does this mean DK and Ness will become evil too?


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 29, 2008)

Marth got a lot faster o_0


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

GANONDORF CONFIRMED


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 29, 2008)

*chant* 

*GAAAAANONDORRRRF*


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 29, 2008)

omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomg *Marth*

ARGHH..GANONDORF!!


----------



## /root (Jan 29, 2008)

GANONDORF

FUCK YES.


----------



## Psysalis (Jan 29, 2008)

those marth vids were sick ...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

NEW STREAM;

#4.

MASTER HAND CONFIRMED TO APPEAR IN SSE.


He's in the same cutscene as Ganondorf, and the 'dorf bowed down to it..

Confirmed order of unlocking characters from SSE, so far;

Luigi
Marth


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 29, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> NEW STREAM;
> 
> #4.
> 
> ...



The new stream is win


----------



## Hiruko (Jan 29, 2008)

Can I just ask, where's all this leakage coming from?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Hiruko said:


> Can I just ask, where's all this leakage coming from?



So far, many sites and streams of the game.

I've linked to 2 streams already.

SPINE TINGLING @ OLD METAL GEAR THEME.


----------



## Sairou (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks like they're just playing music on the stream. not complaining though. =D


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 29, 2008)

Seriously, I mean seriously... game of the forever is a fucking understatement.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah.

I have to say, based on the sound test themes so far;

Brawl>>Galaxy in musical score.

Original MG theme remix + Butter Building remix = fucking awesome.

You watching the stream, Donkeh?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 29, 2008)

Nope, can't at work.  I can only access so much with mah hax of their servers. XD

No biggie though, the game is mine in 3 days.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Be warned, quitars + rock + Kirby music = Dragonforce, eat your heart out of win.

Also, Dedede seems to collect the trophies of those who get turned into one.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 29, 2008)

That's my natural composition, so I'm gravy. XD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

RIDLEY CONFIRMED IN SSE


----------



## Sairou (Jan 29, 2008)

EDIT: BEATEN TO IT!! lol


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Sairou said:


> EDIT: BEATEN TO IT!! lol



Mwuahah, I'm on a PK Roll 

Also, the stream seems to be down.

Inb4 most of the people who have missed this shitstorm of super-ultra-motherfucking-win go crazy at all the tidbits posted.

Link vs. Metaknight


----------



## Psysalis (Jan 29, 2008)

oh jesus the end of that fight was crazy lol, so close^^


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 29, 2008)

So I guess this means that Ridley won't be playable


----------



## Sairou (Jan 29, 2008)

Actually Ridley looks scaled to slightly bigger to Samus's size. Remember Adventure Mode Bowser in Melee? We just need to see a character select screen!! That guy needs to save and leave SSE so we can see if he's a PC or not!! =D


----------



## Psysalis (Jan 29, 2008)

i fucking came !!!!!!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

CAPTAIN FALCON TEAMS UP WITH SOMEONE







Lucario in SSE;




This is the best day in Brawl history. EVER.


----------



## grimjowwjj (Jan 29, 2008)

So many new characters, this is just a dream!!! 
may someone please tell me what SSE is? thanks in advance


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

SHOWTIME GET;









All we really need in terms of important characters being shown would be Sonic in SSE.

SSE = Subspace Emissary. The story mode of the game.


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 29, 2008)

ZOMG, I am so hard right now.


----------



## /root (Jan 29, 2008)

Greatest screenshot in forever.


----------



## Even (Jan 29, 2008)

*drools at all the screenshots*
MAN, I can't WAIT till Thursday  Release in Japan FTW!!!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## Aman (Jan 29, 2008)

THIS... GAME IS FREAKIN UNBELIEVABLE!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

G&W's Final Smash; Octopus


----------



## Aman (Jan 29, 2008)

What is there to say other than awesome...


----------



## K-deps (Jan 29, 2008)

OMG I JUST WOKE  UP TO ALL OF THIS.
FUCK YES. MARF FALCO LUIGI CF G&W 
SHEIK DRINKING TEA


YEEEEEESSS


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 29, 2008)

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG It's getting better and better...this is so awesome I love sakurai<3<3<3 this game is the greatest ever!! AAAH


----------



## grimjowwjj (Jan 29, 2008)

you think that there can be more characters, it already has a God-Like roster..I hope so..


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah, the whole secret character being in your party after the stage is beaten = true.



Ness joins Lucas' team at one point, but within the same segment, he is captured by Wario. Hence why you don't unlock him when the stage is beat.


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 29, 2008)

Fuck yea, G&W is back!!!!!  However, isn't that predicted 35 character roster with ROB coming true?  Because that'll slightly upset me.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Fuck yea, G&W is back!!!!!  However, isn't that predicted 35 character roster with ROB coming true?  Because that'll slightly upset me.



So far, nothing debunks it.


----------



## Even (Jan 29, 2008)

Do you have a stream of that Goofy??


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Even said:


> Do you have a stream of that Goofy??



Bah, screencaps are being posted on imageboards, and I'm relaying them here.

Also, Falco and Ness have the same FS as Fox and Lucas...so yeah. Clones CONFIRMED.


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Jan 29, 2008)

so much win in one night

february is gonna be one long month

=[


----------



## Mendrox (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, would be pretty bad if THAT Roster would be true. 
I think that a few more characters are unlocked by doing certain things like in melee. o.o


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 29, 2008)

Ah..clones D:
BUT WHO CARES.
This is so awesome! Thanks for posting images Goofy,this is so flippin awesome


----------



## Even (Jan 29, 2008)

I think we're talking Game of the Year already If not Game of the Century


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Ah..clones D:
> BUT WHO CARES.
> This is so awesome! Thanks for posting images Goofy,this is so flippin awesome



As long as I see more and they aren't small thing, I'll post em. Don't want to clutter win with simple screencaps of random things.

Now...is this...Luigi's FS?



Now, Brawl and it's grinny, awesome win can be summed up in one picture.



Falcon's Fucking Furious F-Fero Final Smash [Super F's ftw]


----------



## grimjowwjj (Jan 29, 2008)

His Shades just spell out M-E-G-A-P-W-N


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, it seems you play as ZSS for a chunk of the game, which I didn't expect.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Koopa Klown Car GET!


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 29, 2008)

I love that Koopa car.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Just to go over, the confirmed roster is the following;

Veterans:

Mario
Link
Kirby
Pikachu
Fox
Samus/Zero Suit Samus
Zelda/Shiek
Ganondorf
Bowser
Donkey Kong
Yoshi
Peach
Ice Climbers
Capt Falcon
Falco
Marth
Ness
Jigglypuff
Luigi
Mr Game and Watch

Newcomers:

Pit
Wario
Ike
Pokemon Trainer
Diddy Kong
Metaknight
Snake
Lucas
Sonic
King Dedede
Pikman and Olimar
Lucario

32 characters confirmed. So far, the ones not shown but rumored are R.O.B., Wolf, and WW Link.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

*Orgasm*

Wow, I am fucking happy.

Also, 100% Prooved.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jan 29, 2008)

too much win to take in all at once


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Why halo thar Peach, is dis urs?


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

Damn, I can't see the pictures :\

Upload it to Imageshack, would ya?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Mario said:


> Damn, I can't see the pictures :\
> 
> Upload it to Imageshack, would ya?



Which ones? sometimes you have to refresh the page for more to show up.



Man, and to think, starting Feb 1st, I'm going to put myself in a Brawl blackout.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

Me too, hibernation from this thread, and brawl altogether.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

One is from Starfox, one is from an SNES toy that hands you disks or something.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Deputy Myself said:


> who are ROB and Wolf?



R.O.B. is many things. He is a toy robot in some series and in general, he is the pilot of Great Fox in the Star Fox series, and he is a racer in the F-Zero series.

The Anicent minister has a R.O.B. squad, the toy versions of R.O.B.

Wolf is the leader of Star Wolf, and was in the intro CG to SSBM.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah, but R.O.B. Looks different in Star fox than in other games.

EDIT: I want to change my Avatar 

Is there a picture of Luigi in brawl somewhere?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2008)

So.....many.....songs.......it's... it's so.... beautiful 

*sobs*



Alright.... I think I'm better now...
2 days til JP release.
40 til release... in America.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Mario said:


> Yeah, but R.O.B. Looks different in Star fox than in other games.EDIT: I want to change my Avatar
> 
> Is there a picture of Luigi in brawl somewhere?





That good for ya?

Mmhmm. I was implying the toy R.O.B. looks like the ones near Subspace Bombs.

The Star Fox one looks more like a full robot, and the one from F-Zero looks like a sleeker version of that one.

The toy R.O.B. also appeared in a Kirby game, and most people feel SSE = Kirby Superstar 2 + Nintendo crossover game.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

*coughMarioKartcough*


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Mario said:


> *coughMarioKartcough*



That was the toy one too. :3


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 29, 2008)

Jigglypuff...


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> That was the toy one too. :3



I still have the toy one from when I was a kid


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Jigglypuff...



Yeah, she hasn't been seen, nor Sonic.

The fact we see Snake and not Sonic saddens me.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 29, 2008)

What's the sauce on most these screens?


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

Probably some obscure imgboard, but they do look real.

Most of themat least.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> What's the sauce on most these screens?



2chan, relayed to /v/, gamefaqs, smashboards, etc.

The fact there were STREAMS of the game and footage on an entire stage really fully confirms every single tidbit as legit. 2shea can fully confirm the streams were legit, as I helped him with the second one. Everything I posted seems legit, and the only questionable ones are the pictures of a screen with the frame of the TV also shown.

Beyond that, there is no reason to doubt any of this.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

I gun steel dat countdown pic lol


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 29, 2008)

Does anyone know if Ganondorf has a new moveset?  Or is he just a clone still?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Does anyone know if Ganondorf has a new moveset?  Or is he just a clone still?



So far, he's only been seen in a cutscene bowing to Master Hand.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Does anyone know if Ganondorf has a new moveset?  Or is he just a clone still?


We haven't seen him fight yet. I'd essume he'd have a twilight Princess moveset though.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> We haven't seen him fight yet. I'd essume he'd have a twilight Princess moveset though.



THERE YOU ARE >:3

You, super mister Pokemon fan, what do you think of Lucario in SSE?

Well, the % either means for the stage or as a whole on the game...but regardless, tis a lot of stages.


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, this game is looking awesome so far.  The only thing that would dissapoint me would be Wolf being chosen over Krystal.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 29, 2008)

UNCOMFIRMED AS REAL YET, but...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> UNCOMFIRMED AS REAL YET, but...



Fake as fuck.

Bomberman would not be using the same render as from one of the PSP games.

If the image would even load all the way, lole.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> THERE YOU ARE >:3
> 
> You, super mister Pokemon fan, what do you think of Lucario in SSE?


Freaking awesome, of course I knew he would be since I loved the 8th movie but these screens are amazing. He is be my main character in Brawl, no doubt about it.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 29, 2008)

Ah, the PSP game, that's why I didn't recognize it. Figured, lol. Still, I hold out hope! X3

Jigglypuff confirmed in one of the manuals, yay! X3


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 29, 2008)

Guess who...



JOHNNY 5 IS ALIVE BITCHES!!!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Freaking awesome, of course I knew he would be since I loved the 8th movie but these screens are amazing. He is be my main character in Brawl, no doubt about it.



I must admit, after not playing a Pokemon game since Gold/Silver/Sapphire, or watching the anime in ages, I must say Lucario looks to be a cool character.

Besides, anyone who crosses eyes with Solid Snake must be good if they don't get killed by him 

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK THE LEAKED ROSTER IS REAL.

FUCK YOU R.O.B.



LOL @ IRONY


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 29, 2008)

Yup, that basically means all we need now are Wolf and motherfucking Wind Waker Link!!! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRR!!!  Fucker better be cel-shaded.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

So, the final, true roster of the game is;

*Veterans*
Mario
Link
Kirby
Pikachu
Fox
Samus/Zero Suit Samus
Zelda/Shiek
Ganondorf
Bowser
Donkey Kong
Yoshi
Peach
Ice Climbers
Capt Falcon
Falco
Marth
Ness
Jigglypuff
Luigi
Mr Game and Watch


*Newcomers*
Pit
Wario
Ike
Pokemon Trainer
Diddy Kong
Metaknight
Snake
Lucas
Sonic
King Dedede
Pikman and Olimar
Lucario
Wolf
Wind Waker Link
R.O.B. the Robot


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 29, 2008)

*fap* *fap* *fap*


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> I must admit, after not playing a Pokemon game since Gold/Silver/Sapphire, or watching the anime in ages, I must say Lucario looks to be a cool character.


He is, he isn't even a Legendary and managed to hold his own against Regirock, Regice and Registeel in the 8th movie. I'm cirtain that movie is what inspired his arrival, its definatly one of my favorates along with the 1st, 9th and 10th.



Goofy Titan said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK THE LEAKED ROSTER IS REAL.
> 
> FUCK YOU R.O.B.
> 
> ...


You know even though I'm dissapointed by the fact this means a lack of Mewtwo at least R.O.B doesn't look crap. I mean these screens look better than who I thought he was, and a robot would be cool to play as. Still its a shame that this is the fina- Wait, what if thats just the SSE unlockables that were on that list? I mean Melee had alternate unlockable meathods after all.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 29, 2008)

The no-spoiler people have no idea what they're missing right now...


----------



## Even (Jan 29, 2008)

This is so cooool The SSE's gonna kick major arse


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> You know even though I'm dissapointed by the fact this means a lack of Mewtwo at least R.O.B doesn't look crap. I mean these screens look better than who I thought he was, and a robot would be cool to play as. Still its a shame that this is the fina- Wait, what if thats just the SSE unlockables that were on that list? I mean Melee had alternate unlockable meathods after all.



Yeah. Oh well, I didn't like Mewtwo.


ENTER MOTHERFUCKING OMEGA RIDLEY


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 29, 2008)

So the roster is real. 

Excellent roster, imo. I mean sure, there's a lack of more third parties (we should be happy with Sonic and Snake alone, though), Ridley, and a Goldun Sun character but other than that, it has everyone I really wanted/expected.

March 9th can't get here faster.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 29, 2008)

???


----------



## Tokkan (Jan 29, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> ???



What kind of name is "Taboo"?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm angry, as these screencaps seem to show something around the lines of a finale, and Sonic isn't anywhere to be found ;(

LOL @ THE NOBODIES LEFT BEHIND. THEY BETTER FIND SONIC OR ELSE.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 29, 2008)

INFO!

(this stuff is being considered about 99% confirmed via leaks)

-Super Smash Bros. will be on the Virtual Console Feb. 4th (no reference to what region, but I guess that's Monday so that'd be US)
-Blastoise, Zapdos, Luxray, Combusken, Eeveee (evolves after coming out) and Grovyle will be pokeball pokemon.
-Revolver Ocelot, Thomp, Birdo, and Magikoopa, Bowser Jr, Sothe, Trace, Professor Oak, Kiddy Kong, Tails, Knuckles, and Dr. Eggman are AT's
-Luigi's Mansion, Gorons Mountain, and Kaptain K. Rool's ship are levels
-Only about 2/3 of the characters are unlocked through SSE
-Ganondorf has his sword


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Ziko said:


> Well..Then who's this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> Master Hand kind of guy? (Even though Master Hand is confirmed)



Supposedly, his name is Taboo.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Enter Crazy Hand, as well as Master Hand.


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 29, 2008)

Wait, is Taboo playable then?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Wait, is Taboo playable then?



No, important characters have their names appear.

Taboo is an important character. Maybe he really is the Ancient Minister?


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2008)

Maybe Taboo is the Master (No not the Doctor Who villian) who's hands we already have met.


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 29, 2008)

O, I see.  Whilst I'm not too upset about ROB, I'm going to be more upset about Wolf if he doesn't have an original moveset.  But I just can't picture anything other than another Fox clone.


----------



## Ziko (Jan 29, 2008)

Dude...I never thought it would happen..but the story looks good :S


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 29, 2008)

Ziko said:


> Dude...I never thought it would happen..but the story looks good :S



Well, it has the guy who did FF7 on the writing team.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 29, 2008)

FALCON FALCON FALCON! -jubilates-


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

5+ Hours CONFIRMED



Overall completion progress is 59% :3


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 29, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> 5+ Hours CONFIRMED
> 
> 
> 
> Overall completion progress is 59% :3



Maybe even more unlockables (wishing).


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 29, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> 5+ Hours CONFIRMED
> 
> 
> 
> Overall completion progress is 59% :3



36 character max confirmed


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 29, 2008)

Its definately deserving that 40/40 from what I've seen.


----------



## Ziko (Jan 29, 2008)

5 hours and 59% huh?
Well Im happy with that, I mean, that guy has probably been playing 5 hours without stop, and he's probably pretty good. And since I dont play so much, and I take my time with games I guess about 10 hours is OK 

And after all that you still have ALOT of Multiplayer madness


----------



## Tokkan (Jan 29, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> 5+ Hours CONFIRMED
> 
> 
> 
> Overall completion progress is 59% :3



That would mean it's likely to be 10 hours. Multiple saves makes me a happy camper.


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 29, 2008)

So I guess this means no more 3rd party characters...


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 29, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> So I guess this means no more 3rd party characters...



Yeah... 

Megaman and Bomberman have both been totally deconfirmed btw...


----------



## Even (Jan 29, 2008)

Is that for SSE, or the entire game??


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 29, 2008)

So what's this I read about Star Wolf. Confirmed PC, or?


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 29, 2008)

Even said:


> Is that for SSE, or the entire game??



The entire game, with just SSE beaten. This fits with previous leaks...



Anthony J. Crowley said:


> So what's this I read about Star Wolf. Confirmed PC, or?


Not 100%, but for the most part everyone's almost positive that he and WW Link are the last characters we haven't seen...all the leaks point to that...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Even said:


> Is that for SSE, or the entire game??



SSE. The screencapper has been only playing this mode.

I've stated this in IM's to others and I will say it again; No Sonic in SSE = disappointing adventure mode in my eyes.

COME AWN SONIKKU


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Yeah...
> 
> Megaman and Bomberman have both been totally deconfirmed btw...


I think you mean denied, they were never confirmed. Deconfirmed isn't a word.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 29, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> I think you mean denied, they were never confirmed. Deconfirmed isn't a word.



That was SmashBoards word for it grammar nazi...so sue me...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Moar pics. GOD, have I been on some fucking roll.





Wario, G&W, and Ganondorf as a team? WHAT?!

Also, no fucking sword.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 29, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Also, no fucking sword.



We knew he didn't have it by default. It's either in certain moves, a taunt, or his FS...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> We knew he didn't have it by default. It's either in certain moves, a taunt, or his *FS*...



Ganondorf's FS, Beast Ganon, wants to say HERRO.


----------



## Sairou (Jan 29, 2008)

Ridley still has a chance!! xD


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 29, 2008)

No Mega Man in Brawl huh.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Sairou said:


> Ridley still has a chance!! xD



Nah, that boss from the Lucas/Ness stage is up there too.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 29, 2008)

So no Roy? poo... Guess Meta Knight might be my main now..


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 29, 2008)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS X3


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

XD, so the way to unlock characters really is true.

For those who didn't read my post about this, it's now confirmed that in order to unlock someone in SSE, you must clear the stage WITH them in your party.

Ness is one one of the earlier stages but isn't in the party at the end of that stage, but he gets unlocked much later on, it seems.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 29, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Ganondorf's FS, Beast Ganon, wants to say HERRO.



If clones are still in, does that mean Falcon's Final Smash is Beast Falcon...?


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2008)

So these are the confirmed characters so far eh?

I wish the screenshots weren't the only 3D pics of Lucario, he looks out of place on my list. Thats why I want him on the Dojo next.


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 29, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> SSE. The screencapper has been only playing this mode.
> 
> I've stated this in IM's to others and I will say it again; No Sonic in SSE = disappointing adventure mode in my eyes.
> 
> COME AWN SONIKKU



Totally agree.  Imagine Sonic and Mario meeting up in a pwnsome cutscene.  Oh well, we'll have to wait for SSB4.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> If clones are still in, does that mean Falcon's Final Smash is Beast Falcon...?



No, his is the Blue Falcon, the race machine from F-Zero.

It seems based on that, Falcon and Ganondorf are different characters, and probably will be in more ways.

Besides, they don't come from the same series, where the confirmed clones do. Falco and Ness come from the same series as Fox and Lucas do, respectively.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 29, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> No, his is the Blue Falcon, the race machine from F-Zero.
> 
> It seems based on that, Falcon and Ganondorf are different characters, and probably will be in more ways.
> 
> Besides, they don't come from the same series, where the 2 confirmed clones do.



Haha yeah I was just kidding, I knew his FS. Also, I heard that Ganon having his sword was confirmed... that would be nice. Can't wait to get some vids of them in action...


----------



## Even (Jan 29, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Ganondorf's FS, Beast Ganon, wants to say HERRO.



*uuuber megadrool* HOLY SHIT!!!! That's so awesome!! X3


----------



## Maycara (Jan 29, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> So these are the confirmed characters so far eh?
> 
> I wish the screenshots weren't the only 3D pics of Lucario, he looks out of place on my list. Thats why I want him on the Dojo next.



you forgot Marth...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

XD, isn't it funny that there is ONE video of SSE [Marth/Metaknight/Ike], and at least half of the game is shown is screencaps?


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2008)

Minzara said:


> you forgot Marth...


Crud, I did. I recall looking for screens and I must have absent mindedly forgot.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Lucario's FS..some..hyper beam?


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 29, 2008)

TABOO'S SOURCE CONFIRMED


----------



## Even (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks badass nonetheless


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> TABOO'S SOURCE CONFIRMED



At first I was like 


But then...

I 'd


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> That was SmashBoards word for it grammar nazi...so sue me...


It wasn't my intentrion to correct your grammer, I'm just fed up of the term deconfirmed because it makes no sense. Its probably because of my Autism that it bothers me though.


----------



## Even (Jan 29, 2008)

So, is Taboo some sort of ghost??:S


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 29, 2008)

*LOL TOURNEYFAGS*


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 29, 2008)

rofl wut is this


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Even said:


> So, is Taboo some sort of ghost??:S



He looks like Bald Xehanort from Kingdom Hearts. And because of that, I ALREADY hate him.

I have no clue what he is. When I think ghosts in a Nintendo game, I think Boo's, or Cranky Kong, but not some blueish green lifeform with an eye near his chest.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2008)

_I'm in ur forest killin' ur Pikmin._


----------



## Even (Jan 29, 2008)

Wouldn't it be awesome if Boo was a playable character


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Indeed it would.

What is this..hmm? A map?


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 29, 2008)

Fuck yeah Falco =D

boo Rob =/


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 29, 2008)

.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 29, 2008)

Why does that GANONDORF, LOOK! pic make me lol so hard??


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 29, 2008)

The internetz are in absolute chaos...best represented by the following...


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Jan 29, 2008)

^Lmao, wth.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> The no-spoiler people have no idea what they're missing right now...


You've got that right. The things we've seen have made more more excited about Brawl than ever.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 29, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Its definately deserving that 40/40 from what I've seen.



More like an 80/40.  This is a gamer's dream cum true.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 29, 2008)

The smashboards and Brawlcentral got Meteor Smashed O/ _ \O...

It's the end of the world lol XDDDDD...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> More like an 80/40.  This is a gamer's dream cum true.



I see what you did there with your wording...

80 can't go into 40! >:3


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 29, 2008)

Are there EVEN non-spoiler people?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 29, 2008)

^There's a few, but not many.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 29, 2008)

Donkey Show, how are you getting Brawl on thurs? Do you actually live in Japan or did you Mod-chip your Wii?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Donkey Show, how are you getting Brawl on thurs? Do you actually live in Japan or did you Mod-chip your Wii?



Neither, he has a Japanese Wiiple.


----------



## Xell (Jan 29, 2008)

Has Phoenix Wright been confirmed for Brawl yet?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Xell said:


> Has Phoenix Wright been confirmed for Brawl yet?



LOL WHAT??


----------



## Xell (Jan 29, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> LOL WHAT??



No?


SAKURAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 29, 2008)

Xell said:


> Has Phoenix Wright been confirmed for Brawl yet?



He was confirmed a while ago.

His standard B throws suitcases, and his FS is racial profiling


----------



## Xell (Jan 29, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> He was confirmed a while ago.
> 
> His standard B throws suitcases, and his FS is racial profiling



hOLY SHHIT


----------



## Hiruko (Jan 29, 2008)

Have I died and gone to heaven?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

WW Link shown?


----------



## Even (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, I'm getting the game on Thursday  As long as they're not sold out that is...


----------



## Sairou (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh great, the wind wacker joins the fray. xD One more character to go. By the way, was it confirmed whether or not ZSS could be selected from the character select? xD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Sairou said:


> Oh great, the wind wacker joins the fray. xD One more character to go. By the way, was it confirmed whether or not ZSS could be selected from the character select? xD



ZSS seems to be item only.

In SSE you play as her during 1/4 of the game that has her selectable.



CONFIRMATION THAT SSE WILL NOT DISAPPOINT IN MY EYES


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 29, 2008)

Even said:


> Well, I'm getting the game on Thursday  As long as they're not sold out that is...



Expect to be killed by me and have it stolen shortly after.

So how does everyone feel now that we practically know the roster? Though initially discontent with it... it will still be far more epic than Melee, which I still play after 7 years, so... it should be good. As long as Wolf isn't a third Fox clone...


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 29, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> WW Link shown?



FUCK YEA!!!

Doesnt this also pretty much confirm Star Wolf?

edit:Looking at it now, this COULD be a fake, as the placement of character icons seems to be a little different than most of the real screens we've seen of it so far.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 29, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> ZSS seems to be item only.
> 
> In SSE you play as her during 1/4 of the game that has her selectable.
> 
> ...



FUCK YES.

What does he show up to pwn the final boss or something?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> FUCK YES.
> 
> What does he show up to pwn the final boss or something?



No clue.

I'm just looking at the screencaps here and there, trying not to link them together. That way, I avoid being "spoiled" by the way the game progresses.

I assume these are in SOME kind of order..


----------



## Maycara (Jan 29, 2008)

so no Roy, Dr Mario, Young Link?


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 29, 2008)

Minzara said:


> so no Roy, Dr Mario, Young Link?



If the WW Link screencap is real, then he is replacing Young Link in Brawl


----------



## Even (Jan 29, 2008)

Sonic in SSE  Awesome


----------



## Maycara (Jan 29, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> If the WW Link screencap is real, then he is replacing Young Link in Brawl



ah...im still hopin for Roy....


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> If the WW Link screencap is real, then he is replacing Young Link in Brawl


Actually to be exact he *is* Young Link. Hes Link, and hes Young. Link has his Twilight Princess design but thats not a replacement for Link, just an updated design.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Minzara said:


> ah...im still hopin for Roy....



You shouldn't hope for the clone who has the LEAST probability of returning.

Unlike the other clones, Roy was SOLELY put in for marketing.

Ending screen


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 29, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Actually to be exact he *is* Young Link. Hes Link, and hes Young. Link has his Twilight Princess design but thats not a replacement for Link, just an updated design.



Same thing, although expect him to use many of the items from the WW game, like the Deku leaf, Grappling hook, etc...


----------



## Maycara (Jan 29, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> You shouldn't hope for the clone who has the LEAST probability of returning.
> 
> Unlike the other clones, Roy was SOLELY put in for marketing.



Ya but he was fun to play. Just liked to play him cause so many peeps played Marth......

oh well Meta Knight looks badass


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Also, icon 19 has been revealed to be the icon for the Subspace Emissary...the icon for ROB.



So yeah, DS/AC icon is just for that stage.

So..Jigglypuff, WW Link, and Wolf seem to be the only ones who seem not to be shown so far for SSE...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 29, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> You shouldn't hope for the clone who has the LEAST probability of returning.



I think that would be Pichu lol...

and If Nintendo doesn't sell the trophy base as a coin or a pin I'm making my own ...


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 29, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Donkey Show, how are you getting Brawl on thurs? Do you actually live in Japan or did you Mod-chip your Wii?



I technically own 3 Wiis.  One of them apparently is a JP one.  Second, I have connections in the Yakuza who have connections with former ninty president Yamauchi which guarantee me a copy on Thursday.

Speaking of which, I saw this on GAF regarding modded Wiis.



> Some people at Taiwan talk about SSBB.jp (which called Super Smash Bros. X )
> 
> JP Wii console + Wiikey 1.9g + SSBB.jp =NG (can't recognize game disc)
> 
> ...


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Same thing, although expect him to use many of the items from the WW game, like the Deku leaf, Grappling hook, etc...


So do I, if he didn't I'd be really disapointed.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 29, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> I technically own 3 Wiis.  One of them apparently is a JP one.  Second, I have connections in the Yakuza who have connections with former ninty president Yamauchi which guarantee me a copy on Thursday.
> 
> Speaking of which, I saw this on GAF regarding modded Wiis.



Haha well I guess you wont be visiting the forums on thurs-sun hmmmm?

Also you MUST confirm Wolf for me


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Haha well I guess you wont be visiting the forums on thurs-sun hmmmm?
> 
> Also you MUST confirm Wolf for me


Or he could set up his computer next to the TV with the Wii. And a plate of sandwitches, that'll limit to times you leave to Wii to one.


----------



## Ketchups (Jan 29, 2008)

Lol, when I left the thread yesterday, it was 38 pages, I come back today, it's at 53 xD


Anyway, all those conformations made me go hard, HARD.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 29, 2008)

Hahaha, many people want that cunt Krystal over Wolf, but fuck that bitch Krystal, shes not old-school like wolf, and Wolf is so much more badass anyway


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Hahaha, many people want that cunt Krystal over Wolf, but fuck that bitch Krystal, shes not old-school like wolf, and Wolf is so much more badass anyway



I'd rather have a unique but sucky magic-ish user as opposed to a possible SECOND clone of Fox.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Are there EVEN non-spoiler people?


I don't think there are, most people posting here post there too. Just goes to show knowing things about Brawl doesn't spoil it in any way.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 29, 2008)

All I have to do to get pumped for this game again when I feel let down is watch that Marth gameplay vid again. He looks so sweet.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 29, 2008)

/reads last couple pages
so the chans got their hands on SSBB eh?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Admiral Akainu said:


> /reads last couple pages
> so the chans got their hands on SSBB eh?



They got their hands on the hands flicking off trinkets of information.

If the chans really did get their hands on this, there would be an .ISO leak.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Hahaha, many people want that cunt Krystal over Wolf, but fuck that bitch Krystal, shes not old-school like wolf, and Wolf is so much more badass anyway


I actually wanted Krystal instead of Wolf. Starfox Adventures was a fun game (that I haven't completed, I should get back to it) and Krystal would have been unique. I do hope we get a Dinosaur Island stage, I like the Starfox stages we have but it wouldn't hurt to have one on land could it? Plus it has Dinosaurs, who didn't love Dinosaurs growing up as a kid?



Goofy Titan said:


> I'd rather have a unique but sucky magic-ish user as opposed to a possible SECOND clone of Fox.


Agreed


----------



## Castiel (Jan 29, 2008)

Minzara said:


> so no Roy, Dr Mario, Young Link?



Marth is the original hero so the's in both, Roy was in the most recent game at the time, Ike is in the most recent game now.  So Ike replaces Roy


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 29, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> I'd rather have a unique but sucky magic-ish user as opposed to a possible SECOND clone of Fox.



I guess the fear of another clone is rational, but I think they could do awesome things with him, WITHOUT having to clone.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> I guess the fear of another clone is rational, but I think they could do awesome things with him, WITHOUT having to clone.



The same could especially be said about Falco, but no. The fact Falco is just a dual wielding Fox doesn't change the fact he is a clone.

I don't want a THIRD character summoning a Landmaster as a FS attack.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> I guess the fear of another clone is rational, but I think they could do awesome things with him, WITHOUT having to clone.


If they do I'll welcome him but if hes just Fox with a different character model I won't. Either way I want Dinosaur Island as a stage.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, until we see exactly how Falco plays, I dont count him as a clone.

If they gave him two guns, imagine the changes they made to his gameplay??


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Well, until we see exactly how Falco plays, I dont count him as a clone.
> 
> If they gave him two guns, imagine the changes they made to his gameplay??



Only certain grapples and his neutral B would see changes.

He has the same FS attack as Fox, that nails him in the box as an unoriginal clone. As well as Ness.

Look at Captain Falcon and Ganondorf. Characters with the SAME movesets in Melee, but now are different characters. Drastic different FS's.

Unless you think a beast and a racing machine are the same thing, of course..


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Only certain grapples and his neutral B would see changes.
> 
> He has the same FS attack as Fox, that nails him in the box as an unoriginal clone. As well as Ness.
> 
> ...


Although I will miss GANON PUNCH!


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 29, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Only certain grapples and his neutral B would see changes.
> 
> He has the same FS attack as Fox, that nails him in the box as an unoriginal clone. As well as Ness.



Well, right now I can only hope that they arent complete clones, I really hope Nintendo was smart enough to NOT do that again.




Goofy Titan said:


> Look at Captain Falcon and Ganondorf. Characters with the SAME movesets in Melee, but now are different characters. Drastic different FS's.
> 
> Unless you think a beast and a racing machine are the same thing, of course..




Since they used to be clones but are now apparently different characters, this gives just a little bit of hope to Falco and Fox not being clones


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jan 29, 2008)

Toon Link confirmed?...<_<



All the forums I post data in are down...


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2008)

Yoshitsune said:


> Toon Link confirmed?...<_<
> 
> 
> 
> All the forums I post data in are down...


It was posted on the previous page. And I think he'll be called Young Link, not Toon Link. Wind Waker Link was never considered a toon.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Since they used to be clones but are now apparently different characters, this gives just a little bit of hope to Falco and Fox not being clones



There could be one reason Falcon/Ganondorf are different; they are NOT from the same series.

The 'acceptable' clones in SSBM were a clone of someone from the same series. Most people were pissed that Ganondorf had the same moveset as someone from a different series, and he received the most negativity for that.

Falco was 'acceptable' to be like Fox, as they were from the same series.

That's why it'd be "fine" for them [Ness, Falco] to be clones, as they are cloning someone from the same series.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 29, 2008)

WW Link screenshot looks great, but still arouses a feeling of suspicious...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jan 29, 2008)

He's  called Toon Link in that pic...

prev post updated
100% confirmed


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2008)

Thats better, looks like hes not cel shaded but in the same art style as Wind Waker. Thats so awesome! And crud, why is he called TOON Link? Wind Waker Link or Young Link seemed like better names.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 29, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> There could be one reason Falcon/Ganondorf are different; they are NOT from the same series.
> 
> The 'acceptable' clones in SSBM were a clone of someone from the same series. Most people were pissed that Ganondorf had the same moveset as someone from a different series, and he received the most negativity for that.
> 
> ...



Oooooo, thats very true, didnt even think of that.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Yoshitsune said:


> He's  called Toon Link in that pic...
> 
> prev post updated
> 100% confirmed



Hahaha oh wow.

WW Link.....ugh....Toon Link...looks like the ugliest character so far. XD.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jan 29, 2008)

I think ROB is ugly....eew, he has no knees....


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 29, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Hahaha oh wow.
> 
> WW Link.....ugh....Toon Link...looks like the ugliest character so far. XD.



DONT SAY THAT HE IS BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jan 29, 2008)

I wish Smashboards and Brawl Central were working consistently again...there's a lot of news to post in BC....but I'm sure people already know about it through other forums 

I missed NF's reliable speed~


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Hahaha oh wow.
> 
> WW Link.....ugh....Toon Link...looks like the ugliest character so far. XD.


No he's not, he's awesome. His name though, sounds stupid.


----------



## Even (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, that may just be the Japanese name for him  they might give him a different name in the english version. I mean, Charizard is called Lizardon in the Japanese version (but I guess that's just his regular Japanese name...)


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jan 29, 2008)

"The swordsman that sailed the seas, Toon Link joins the battle!"


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 29, 2008)

lol... Anime Link for the US...


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 29, 2008)

Yoshitsune said:


> "The swordsman that sailed the seas, Toon Link joins the battle!"



I dont recall him looking like such a fruit in Wind Waker...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jan 29, 2008)

His hair reminds me of a coconut


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Are there EVEN non-spoiler people?



*raises hand*

sue me


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 29, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> I'd rather have a unique but sucky magic-ish user as opposed to a possible SECOND clone of Fox.



_THIS._

Also furries.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> I dont recall him looking like such a fruit in Wind Waker...



Maybe after Phantom Hourglass, he sucked on some Deku Nuts, if you catch my drift.

"Oh look! A fairy!"


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jan 29, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Maybe after Phantom Hourglass, he sucked on some Deku Nuts, if you catch my drift.
> 
> "Oh look! A fairy!"



There were no deku nuts in PH......


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Yoshitsune said:


> There were no deku nuts in PH......



YOU AIN'T CATCHIN MAH JOKE.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jan 29, 2008)

yaaaay 

Jiggly's FS


hope it's legit


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 29, 2008)

WTF is this???


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 29, 2008)

Holiday Hound said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> sue me


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 29, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> WTF is this???



Trophies, apparently.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jan 29, 2008)

Tink is NOT Ness


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 29, 2008)

EPIC FAIL


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 29, 2008)

All of these confirmations have killed me throughly. I was tempted to stay up all night to see them all *coughgoofycough* lol.

All in all it makes the wait easier, but within a week it will be much harder lol.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> EPIC FAIL



EPICLY POSTED AGES AGO, CONFIRMED THE NESS/FALCO CLONAGE. 

INB4 "Toon" Link is also a clone.


----------



## Ketchups (Jan 29, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> EPIC FAIL



Awww, couldn't they think of a more original FS for Falco?


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 29, 2008)

_*I SEE YOU*_


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Ketchup said:


> Awww, couldn't they think of a more original FS for Falco?



Nope, they gave him an FS his personality has detested to.

Srsly...why the fuck did they give Falco the Landmaster when in some of the games has opposed to ever using such a land vehicle?

The answer here is cloneage. Same reason Ness has PK Starstorm.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jan 29, 2008)

Lucario used Foresight!

also: eeeew dark toon link....eew


Latest roster pic: No Jiggly...yet


----------



## Ketchups (Jan 29, 2008)

Ahaha, Dark Toon Link is pwetty awesome :3


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 29, 2008)

Yoshitsune said:


> Lucario used Foresight!
> 
> also: eeeew dark toon link....eew



FUCKING SWEET

This is very exciting for me, as I have been hoping for WW Link since, um, FOREVER, and now he has a kickass costume

What is that big circular thing besides Toon link?


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 29, 2008)

Jiggly is ultimate character!?!?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jan 29, 2008)

fuuuun stage


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 29, 2008)

Yoshitsune said:


> fuuuun stage



what the shit is that? new stage or something on Warioware??


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jan 29, 2008)

It's allegedly a new stage.

HYPER VOICE


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 29, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> what the shit is that? new stage or something on Warioware??



You don't know what that's from?!!? FAILLLL FAILLL!!!!

It's from the Original Mario Brothers!!!!!

And it appears to be an epic stage 



Yoshitsune said:


> It's allegedly a new stage.
> 
> HYPER VOICE



Lmao xD. I'm sure you're happy yoshi lol.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Mario Bros stage!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jan 29, 2008)

Updated roster


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> _*I SEE YOU*_


Epic win! Aura vision was one of the things that made Lucario so awesome in the 8th movie. Especially when he thought Ash/Satoshi was Aaron.


----------



## Ketchups (Jan 29, 2008)

Yay Mario Bros. stage! \o/


Yay Jigglypuff! \o/



\o/


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 29, 2008)

Yoshitsune said:


> fuuuun stage



MAJOR WIN...

wait... what happens in this stage if you go to the sides?... LOL... only death on the top?...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jan 29, 2008)

Balloon goodness


The Balloon Pokemon Jigglypuff joins the battle!


----------



## Hiruko (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh fucking hell!

They haven't even released a launch for europe. I want a summer release, at least.

I suppose i'll have to pass the time with MoH:H2.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 29, 2008)

FUCK YEAH JIGGLY!


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 29, 2008)

so that's 34 characters out of a possible 36.  Is Wolf actually confirmed or just speculated?

I think there will be one more crazy one that no one expects...The Game and Watch of Brawl.


----------



## Aman (Jan 29, 2008)

Seems like the only one left is Wolf.


----------



## Ketchups (Jan 29, 2008)

Hiruko said:


> Oh fucking hell!
> 
> They haven't even released a launch for europe. I want a summer release, at least.
> 
> I suppose i'll have to pass the time with MoH:H2.



I know D: 

A release a couple of days before the summer holidays start would be awesome too.

Edit: 

I don't know if this was known yet, or how many people in here ordered the JP SBB from Play-Asia, but:

"Please note that due to heavy supply cuts, Play-Asia.com cannot guarantee the shipping date of this preorder item at the moment. A large portion of preorders are likely to ship after the game's original release date some time in February. We deeply apologize for this unexpected inconvenience and will update all customers that have preordered this game on release date." - Brawl page on Play-Asia


----------



## Hiruko (Jan 29, 2008)

I just thought of something- how much less awesome would this game be if you knew nothing about nintendo, or they were brand new characters?


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Jan 29, 2008)

It'd still be awesome


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Hiruko said:


> I just thought of something- how much less awesome would this game be if you knew nothing about nintendo, or they were brand new characters?



Not awesome at all.

It's like that especially in the music.

If you have not played most of the games that characters are from, you will think Super Mario Galaxy has better music.

If you have played those games, you will adore a single remixed song more than the entire soundtrack of Super Mario Galaxy.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 29, 2008)

ONE MOAR


----------



## Taleran (Jan 29, 2008)

NEW MUSIC

Hero's Come Back




HOLY SHIT METAL GOURMET RACE IS FUCKING EPIC


awesome



all the Kirby Songs on there are AWESOME

yet the Fire Emblem them is garbage


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

So, let me get this roster of hidden characters and how/where to unlock them.

Luigi, Marth, Falco, Falcon, Lucario, Snake, G&W, R.O.B., Ness, Ganondorf, and Sonic = Complete a stage with them still in your party, according to the story.

Toon Link = ??

Jigglypuff = ??

Wolf = ??


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jan 29, 2008)

n-nanda...


----------



## Ketchups (Jan 29, 2008)

Yoshitsune said:


> n-nanda...



W-w-what...?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Yoshitsune said:


> n-nanda...



THAT IS NOT FUCKING WOLF.


----------



## Ketchups (Jan 29, 2008)

Anticlimax of the fucking century xD


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 29, 2008)

LMAO!!!!

Wtf... really


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jan 29, 2008)

Well people who wanted Doc back got a Doctor...sorta


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

That seems like an..Andross.

But spits numbers.


----------



## geG (Jan 29, 2008)

hahahahaha

what


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> THAT IS NOT FUCKING WOLF.


Well whoever this guy is he's made our hope of more than the leak rooster grow. Come on Mewtwo!

Anyway lets have a look at who we have so far


----------



## Ketchups (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm interested in the way he plays though. A head, I mean, does it float or roll?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jan 29, 2008)

Tohoku Daigaku Mirai Kagaku Gijutsu Kyodo Kenkyu Center, Professor Kawashima Ryuta joins the battle...


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 29, 2008)

Wait...wait...are you all saying that's serious?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 29, 2008)

Dear God No...

what is he going to do?... make fun of their intelligence ratings?...

When i saw the dojo this morning i thought "Why the brain Age music?" and the only think i couldn't think about... that i would never expected someone to commit such sin... happened...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jan 29, 2008)

That's what it say on his pic.....I thought it was fake when I saw it...i have no idea


----------



## Ketchups (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, Brain Training was one of their top-selling games, so I can understand if he's in the game. Still, I don't think anyone wanted him in.


Although I kinda hope it to be fake, I'm still interested in how 'it' plays.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jan 29, 2008)

We are going crazy.....hand


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jan 29, 2008)

I take it you've all seen this?

Shikamaru can bind them all


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 29, 2008)

well i disapointed that mewtwo and K.Rool are not in 

and wtf R.OB he dint started in a video game



and i hope that brain age picture is fake


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> and wtf R.OB he dint started in a video game



Gyromite.

GG.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice Updates.  In the words of Kenpachi Zaraki "I LOVE IT!"


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 29, 2008)

The Professor Kawashima is definitely fake. 



Only Wolf left. Interesting that he's taking the longest.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 29, 2008)

Mario said:


> Nice Updates.  In the words of Kenpachi Zaraki "I LOVE IT!"



As he cuts the shit out of you....


----------



## geG (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, fuck.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 29, 2008)

I shall hold my comment on the last pic until i see more...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jan 29, 2008)

that wolf one looks to clean around his feet...it's fake to me


----------



## Fususu Manasusu (Jan 29, 2008)

fake indeed


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Yoshitsune said:


> that wolf one looks to clean around his feet...it's fake to me



SSH, IT'S NOT HIS ASSAULT RENDER BY ANY MEANS


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jan 29, 2008)

Purin had her 1998 render...<_<


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

Well holy shit.

Well call me a fat italian plumber, because despite what I've said before, WW Link is in.

Also, that Jigglypuiff looks real, so sweet.


----------



## nick65 (Jan 29, 2008)

wheres mewto?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

nick65 said:


> wheres mewto?



Gone.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 29, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> The Professor Kawashima is definitely fake.



Yay, Thank god.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 29, 2008)

Why's wolf taking so long


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

He may not be in.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2008)

Chaps said:


> Why's wolf taking so long


You expect someone to complete Brawl in one day?


----------



## omegashadow (Jan 29, 2008)

I wanna see what metaknight can do. he looks so cool in the ads. it sucks that it was delayed so much.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

Meta Knight... Just look on Youtube.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#14 (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## Xell (Jan 29, 2008)

??????????


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh shit, you warrant a ban for that super supreme level of stupidity.

You have made me tear up in disappointment, sir. I hope your level of being an Einstein doesn't breed.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#14 (Jan 29, 2008)

Xell said:


> ??????????



official super smash bros website


----------



## Midomaru (Jan 29, 2008)

I have no idea if this has been posted here before but the hell with it.

This got uploaded on Youtube today.

Shikamaru can bind them all

Brawl footage of the standard characters selection screen i guess.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#14 (Jan 29, 2008)

i can't wait to play as metaknight


----------



## Maycara (Jan 29, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#14 said:


> official super smash bros website



i think he knows that..i think he wants to know why u posted it..


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

.............................

...Rage Mode activa-



..Rage Mode averted from super supreme stupidity.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm getting it on ?Friday, My JP Wii Gets here Thurs


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 29, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#14 said:


> official super smash bros website



REALLY!!? omg thanks for the link didn't know that!


----------



## BAD BD (Jan 29, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> You expect someone to complete Brawl in one day?



I will


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Mario said:


> I'm getting it on ?Friday, My JP Wii Gets here Thurs



Why did you speak of going into a blackout mode if you are getting the game in a few days?


----------



## K-deps (Jan 29, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Why did you speak of going into a blackout mode if you are getting the game in a few days?



I think he's a liar!!
I hate liars


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

XD, what if he is?!? Can we burn him?!?

Also...this looks like a comical shoop, or there is some endless gauntlet mode in the game.


----------



## BAD BD (Jan 29, 2008)

I want to see the robot fight


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 29, 2008)

I demand more HQ vids


----------



## Maycara (Jan 29, 2008)

Am I the only one happy Wind Waker link is in it?

So I can beat the fuck out of his gay ass!!!


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Why did you speak of going into a blackout mode if you are getting the game in a few days?



Well I have to play it a little bit the day I get it, of course.

Not like I'll play until the US Version comes out.


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh f#$@.
just read through the 20-30 pages.
._.
Wow,I guess that really is the final roster.

.
..
...
I have mixed emotions


----------



## Ketchups (Jan 29, 2008)

Mario said:


> Well I have to play it a little bit the day I get it, of course.
> 
> Not like I'll play until the US Version comes out.



Why not...?


----------



## Mr.Pirate Ninja (Jan 29, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> XD, what if he is?!? Can we burn him?!?
> 
> Also...this looks like a comical shoop, or there is some endless gauntlet mode in the game.



Maybe it's a new stadium challenge? Like a 99 or 100 stage battle thing? Or, maybe it's a thing like endless or cruel melee and if you last long enough you get something.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

Ketchup said:


> Why not...?



Because I'll go into Brawl Hibernation, having nothing to do with it until the US Release.

Unless they delay it again.


----------



## Xell (Jan 29, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Oh f#$@.
> just read through the 20-30 pages.
> ._.
> Wow,I guess that really is the final roster.
> ...



I was expecting way more characters..

Atleast 40. That fake list with the Pokemon Rival on it had me looking forward to this game the most. God damnit.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Am I the only one happy Wind Waker link is in it?
> 
> So I can beat the fuck out of his gay ass!!!


I liked Wind Waker, I welcome Youn- _Toon_ Link.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

rofl, Toon


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2008)

Mario said:


> rofl, Toon


I know, when I think toon I think Donald Duck, Bugs Bunny, Mickey Mouse, Yakko, Wakko and Dot. i don't think cel shaded. Chibi Link would have made more sense or Young Link to make him a vetran.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 29, 2008)

First thing I thought when I saw Toon Link





DIE!!!!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 29, 2008)

also.. remember the really hard ways to get characters in melee... how many hours of Vs play was it for metwo?...


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

like over 25 I'm sure


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Jan 29, 2008)

Can some one post a list of all the 100% confirmed characters?


----------



## Maycara (Jan 29, 2008)

vol.6 interview of Iwata Asks


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Radori said:


> Can some one post a list of all the 100% confirmed characters?



Sure.

Veterans
Mario
Link
Kirby
Pikachu
Fox
Samus/Zero Suit Samus
Zelda/Shiek
Ganondorf
Bowser
Donkey Kong
Yoshi
Peach
Ice Climbers
Capt Falcon
Falco
Marth
Ness
Jigglypuff
Luigi
Mr Game and Watch


Newcomers
Pit
Wario
Ike
Pokemon Trainer
Diddy Kong
Metaknight
Snake
Lucas
Sonic
King Dedede
Pikman and Olimar
Lucario
Wind Waker Link
R.O.B. the Robot

Supposedly:
Wolf


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 29, 2008)

I just dont get WHY WOLF is the last to unlock......seriously, whats so special about him that he's the last.

It either means that he's NOT in(34 man roster, even gayer)

Or Nintendo just made him last for the lulz.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2008)

Minzara said:


> First thing I thought when I saw Toon Link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You thought about making a cruddy rushed edit with MS Paint?
What exactly do you have against Wind Waker Link? Wind Waker was really fun, sure many people criticized him at first I was one of them but once you play Wind Waker you'll see his design fits the game. I'm glad hes available.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

Guys.

When this game is relased in the US...

Prepare for an assload of JUICE KNEES

:falcon


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Falco-san said:


> I just dont get WHY WOLF is the last to unlock......seriously, whats so special about him that he's the last.
> 
> It either means that he's NOT in(34 man roster, even gayer)
> 
> Or Nintendo just made him last for the lulz.



People play games differently, and unlock characters in different orders.

There will be SOMEONE who unlocks all the characters out of SSE before they even jump into it.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 29, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> You thought about making a cruddy rushed edit with MS Paint?
> What exactly do you have against Wind Waker Link? Wind Waker was really fun, sure many people criticized him at first I was one of them but once you play Wind Waker you'll see his design fits the game. I'm glad hes available.



Loved the game hated his look, and still do....


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Jan 29, 2008)

ok I'm content with the roster
Can't wait to play it next week when my Japanese teacher gets it


----------



## Taleran (Jan 29, 2008)

WW Stage


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice.

**


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2008)

Taleran said:


> WW Stage


Yes we've seen it already.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 29, 2008)

you never know today the brawl thread across the wide internets are moving at warp speed


----------



## Psysalis (Jan 29, 2008)

omg has mewtwo rly been taken out :\ ? or is there still hope


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2008)

Taleran said:


> you never know today the brawl thread across the wide internets are moving at warp speed


Either way it looks like a great stage. I'm still hoping for Dinosaur Island and the return of Termina Great Bay (Mainly to make Tingle fall in the water, one of the most fun things to do in Melee)


----------



## Mr.Pirate Ninja (Jan 29, 2008)

I know it would be good to see Wolf as the final character but right now I would prefer if we had more gameplay videos. Especially of Ganondorf.


----------



## Mr.Pirate Ninja (Jan 29, 2008)

Psysalis said:


> omg has mewtwo rly been taken out :\ ? or is there still hope



I'm afraid there is no hope for Mewtwo. Lucario is pretty much his replacement.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2008)

Mr.Pirate Ninja said:


> I know it would be good to see Wolf as the final character but right now I would prefer if we had more gameplay videos. Especially of Ganondorf.


I want to see the scene in my signature in video form.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Jan 29, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> I want to see the scene in my signature in video form.



Me too.

Epic lulz.

Lucario: Y halo thar!
Snake: Oh shi-


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

:3333333333333333


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 29, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> :3333333333333333



VIDEO AND MUSIC NAO!!!!


----------



## Mr.Pirate Ninja (Jan 29, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> I want to see the scene in my signature in video form.



Yeah, it looks pretty funny. Can I ask you a question? Since you know Lucario I was wondering something. I had never heard of him before these Brawl updates so I don't know what he is like. What do you think his moves will be like in brawl? And what type of Pokemon is he?


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

Wait, Dude, LUCARIO KIRBY HAT!

What could Pokemon Trainer Kirby do though?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 29, 2008)

Mr.Pirate Ninja said:


> Yeah, it looks pretty funny. Can I ask you a question? Since you know Lucario I was wondering something. I had never heard of him before these Brawl updates so I don't know what he is like. What do you think his moves will be like in brawl? And what type of Pokemon is he?



D/P pokemon, Steel/Fighting type. Probably a combo of a ranged attack or two and close-combat.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 29, 2008)

Mr.Pirate Ninja said:


> Yeah, it looks pretty funny. Can I ask you a question? Since you know Lucario I was wondering something. I had never heard of him before these Brawl updates so I don't know what he is like. What do you think his moves will be like in brawl? And what type of Pokemon is he?





Lucario, Fight & Steel Type.

One of his definite moves is Aura Sphere, and most likely something like Extreme Speed.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Not awesome at all.


Actually it would still be awesome, just not nearly as awesome.


----------



## Countach (Jan 29, 2008)

omg marth and captain falcon are in, there is a god

all is right in the world


----------



## /root (Jan 29, 2008)

Mario said:


> What could Pokemon Trainer Kirby do though?



I'm pretty sure Kirby copies the on-field pokemon.

Also, I can't believe how long I'll need to wait for this game now 

But as awesome as it will be, now that I know almost everything, the drive to get it is slightly less.

And by slightly less I mean FUCK PAL TERRITORIES I WANT THIS GAME NOW.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Mario said:


> Wait, Dude, LUCARIO KIRBY HAT!
> 
> What could Pokemon Trainer Kirby do though?



I think he'll do the kamehame ha and multiple punches and kicks he did when he absorbed the boxing dogs in the GBA games...(those did a very strong kamehame ha once you had low health so maybe if you have red percentage the same will happen to kirby now).

As for pokemon in dojo there is a squirlte hat kirby so i assume he gets the abilities of the poke that the trainer is using when he absorbed it.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#14 (Jan 29, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> REALLY!!? omg thanks for the link didn't know that!



you didn't know about the website


----------



## Maycara (Jan 29, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#14 said:


> you didn't know about the website



lol...................................wow man


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Mr.Pirate Ninja said:


> Yeah, it looks pretty funny. Can I ask you a question? Since you know Lucario I was wondering something. I had never heard of him before these Brawl updates so I don't know what he is like. What do you think his moves will be like in brawl? And what type of Pokemon is he?



He uses fast melee hits and a few hadouken type attacks , also he can see ki and he can use it like in DBZ at some points....so i'd except some closed eye dbz-ish attacks too.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#14 (Jan 29, 2008)

Mario said:


> Guys.
> 
> When this game is relased in the US...
> 
> ...



March 9th


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#14 said:


> you didn't know about the website


No, and I never knew Sonic the Hedgehog was in Brawl either. 

Its called sarcasm. We are all aware of the Dojo, this topic is for information revieled outside the Dojo. Like Lucario, R.O.B and Toon Link joining the Brawl.


----------



## /root (Jan 29, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#14 said:


> you didn't know about the website



I hope for your sake that Wolf's final smash isn't a Sarcasm Beam. I don't think you'll see it coming.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2008)

Adam said:


> I hope for your sake that Wolf's final smash isn't a Sarcasm Beam. I don't think you'll see it coming.


At least it wouldn't be Landmaster.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

I swear to god, there are like 50 members named "Sasori Puppet #123123123123123123124365464364563e554"


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 29, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Gyromite.
> 
> GG.


what does that mean?


----------



## Maycara (Jan 29, 2008)

Mario said:


> I swear to god, there are like 50 members named "Sasori Puppet #123123123123123123124365464364563e554"



there is a thread about becoming Sasori's puppet...

[DLMURL]http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?t=292841[/DLMURL]


----------



## /root (Jan 29, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> At least it wouldn't be Landmaster.


Touch?.

I'm not hopeful, but it would be nice if Wolf got a different moveset and we didn't have TWO fox clones in the game.

For someone that hates 'tourneyfags' so much, Sakurai sure would be giving them what they want on a silver platter with a SECOND fox clone.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Jan 29, 2008)

Mario said:


> Wait, Dude, LUCARIO KIRBY HAT!
> 
> What could Pokemon Trainer Kirby do though?



He uses the power of the pokemon currently in battle.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2008)

Mario said:


> I swear to god, there are like 50 members named "Sasori Puppet #123123123123123123124365464364563e554"


Well Sasori did have alot of puppets.


----------



## Hiruko (Jan 29, 2008)

Mario said:


> I swear to god, there are like 50 members named "Sasori Puppet #123123123123123123124365464364563e554"



Dont hate on the puppets.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 29, 2008)

*waves to all the lurkers*

This thread's on fire! Just like a good ol' FARUKON PAUNCH


----------



## Maycara (Jan 29, 2008)

Cant wait for more characters to be confirmed or character...


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 29, 2008)

Jesus. 27 guests? XD


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jan 29, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> No, and I never knew Sonic the Hedgehog was in Brawl either.
> 
> Its called sarcasm. We are all aware of the Dojo, this topic is for information revieled outside the Dojo. Like Lucario, R.O.B and Toon Link joining the Brawl.



Wait a minute. Where did you guys find this stuff. Sorry havent been on lately.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jan 29, 2008)

Lucario's FS has already been shown...it looks like Extreme Speed in which he zooms from one side of the stage to the other..there's a pic somewhere

check brawlcentral.com!~it's back up

I've been updating there


----------



## Mr.Pirate Ninja (Jan 29, 2008)

Adam said:


> I hope for your sake that Wolf's final smash isn't a Sarcasm Beam. I don't think you'll see it coming.



Lol sarcasm beam.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 29, 2008)

wolf better not be a 2nd clone of fox and Toon link better have a different FS


----------



## Mr.Pirate Ninja (Jan 29, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> wolf better not be a 2nd clone of fox and Toon link better have a different FS



Toon Link's FS will probably be a big hurricane like move.


----------



## BAD BD (Jan 29, 2008)

Gannondorf turns into Ganon for his final smash. It is similar to bowsers.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 29, 2008)

Yoshitsune said:


> Lucario's FS has already been shown...it looks like Extreme Speed in which he zooms from one side of the stage to the other..there's a pic somewhere
> 
> check brawlcentral.com!~it's back up
> 
> I've been updating there



It's back up? Apparently not o.o


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 29, 2008)

ok to this re[pnse to this video...linky

yeah...I know it was posted...

I feel bad for Ness.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2008)

narutofusion said:


> Wait a minute. Where did you guys find this stuff. Sorry havent been on lately.


I'm not cirtain who but someone has got an early copy in Japan and has been posting screenshots of the game. Since the game is released in a few days its clear stores have it in stock and someone took one from storage. Its like when the final Harry Potter was leaked (except I'm not avoiding this).


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> what does that mean?



Gyromite?

it's a game where you control R.O.B.


----------



## Mr.Pirate Ninja (Jan 29, 2008)

Brawlcentral isn't working right now, does that mean it's getting updated?


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 29, 2008)

Mr.Pirate Ninja said:


> Brawlcentral isn't working right now, does that mean it's getting updated?



Nope, sorry. It means its down because they used a crappy host and ran out of bandwidth


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 29, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Gyromite?
> 
> it's a game where you control R.O.B.


still his first aperance was not in a video game


----------



## Mr.Pirate Ninja (Jan 29, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Nope, sorry. It means its down because they used a crappy host and ran out of bandwidth



Lol, when will they learn.


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 29, 2008)

So it seems those not unlocked through SSE arn't in it completely? or maybe we havn't seen any of it?

and it looks like G&W is a villan in it?


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 29, 2008)

So this topic is sorta being mutalated[sp?] by the spoiler thread.

Will they be joined when the game's released?


----------



## Countach (Jan 29, 2008)

me loves me some marth


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> still his first aperance was not in a video game



That doesn't change the fact he was a toy FOR games, and has appeared in games.

Snake has been in games about serious violence, yet that doesn't bar him from a comical role.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jan 29, 2008)

Mr.Pirate Ninja said:


> Brawlcentral isn't working right now, does that mean it's getting updated?



We have a bunch of pics and stuff updated, but the servers won't host it...they will come back on later.

I hope this place doesnt get slow now too..


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 29, 2008)

it just sad that Fox and kirby got their villain and DK dint


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 29, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> So it seems those not unlocked through SSE arn't in it completely? or maybe we havn't seen any of it?
> 
> and it looks like G&W is a villan in it?



is DDD a villain?  what about Ganony?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 29, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> That doesn't change the fact he was a toy FOR games, and has appeared in games.


the same go for Goku,Naruto and Luffy


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 29, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> is DDD a villain?  what about Ganony?



point taken,just making sure,didn't wanna assume anything.

also G&W's FS looks like you can control it like Bowser's and ganon's


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2008)

Mr.Pirate Ninja said:


> Yeah, it looks pretty funny. Can I ask you a question? Since you know Lucario I was wondering something. I had never heard of him before these Brawl updates so I don't know what he is like. What do you think his moves will be like in brawl? And what type of Pokemon is he?


Its hard to explain but this clip shows Lucario at the start of the dubbed 8th movie.
Watch excel saga


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

DDD Is not a villain.  Ganon is though.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 29, 2008)

I can't believe in the past 12 hours I haven't heard ANYBODY bring up the fact R.O.B. was a secret character in Mario Kart DS...


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 29, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> point taken,just making sure,didn't wanna assume anything.
> 
> also G&W's FS looks like you can control it like Bowser's and ganon's



yeah...after seeing DDD running off with Ness, Luigi and Peach, I wonder if he is trying to save them or trying to get credit or for his own use?

@ Mario:  Thanks!  SO HE USE LUIGI AS BAIT!?!?!


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 29, 2008)

AWESOME CHARACTERS.
Even though Ridley should've been playable instead of damn ROB.
C'mon. Sakurai was obviously playing favorites there, just like with Ice Climbers.
Oh well, I'll live.
Waiting for Wolf confirmation 

Anyways, who else thinks Lylat Cruise has the most awesome starting music?:
Space Armada (Star Fox)
Main Theme (Star Fox) 	
Main Theme (Star Fox 64) 	
Area 6 	(Star Fox 64)
Star Wolf (Star Fox 64)
Space Battleground (Star Fox Assault)

Awesome stuff =)


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> the same go for Goku,Naruto and Luffy


No, you see R.O.B was created by Nintendo for video games. Goku, Naruto and Luffy were created as Manga characters that just have video games based on the anime.

Having The Power Glove as an item would also make sense since it was created by Nintendo for games. In fact, they should make it an item, it may have sucked in reality but as an item it'd be awesome.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> is DDD a villain?  what about Ganony?



Dedede, as well as Wario and Bowser, are under mind control.

Ganondorf is working for Master Hand, but something occurs there that forces Ganondorf to sides with the heroes, even if he is a villain.


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 29, 2008)

@mario
Well seeing DDD collecting trophies and being the villan in kirby games,it's kinda hard not to think that.

I mean,unless you know,he was trying to save peach/ness/luigi... :/


----------



## Mr.Pirate Ninja (Jan 29, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Its hard to explain but this clip shows Lucario at the start of the dubbed 8th movie.
> Watch excel saga



Okay thanks.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> I can't believe in the past 12 hours I haven't heard ANYBODY bring up the fact R.O.B. was a secret character in Mario Kart DS...



I did, actually


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 29, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Dedede, as well as Wario and Bowser, are under mind control.
> 
> Ganondorf is working for Master Hand, but something occurs there that forces Ganondorf to sides with the heroes, even if he is a villain.



MEH...I thought that in the SEE, u can choose the light ending or the *DARTH* ending!


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 29, 2008)

Guys I think its a possibility that the roster is now complete..

34 chars instead of 35, I just cant imagine how WOLF would be the last to unlock, it just doesnt make sense.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 29, 2008)

*F P U N C H
A
L
C
O
N*


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 29, 2008)

Falco-san said:


> Guys I think its a possibility that the roster is now complete..
> 
> 34 chars instead of 35, I just cant imagine how WOLF would be the last to unlock, it just doesnt make sense.



Really why not? lol

I mean it may not JUST be Wolf that's left to unlock, there could be others. Just wait and see. Like people said, it took some odd hours of multiplayer play to unlock mewtwo, and I know there are prolly other things pertaining to unlocking that people just haven't done yet.


----------



## Mr.Pirate Ninja (Jan 29, 2008)

Falco-san said:


> Guys I think its a possibility that the roster is now complete..
> 
> 34 chars instead of 35, I just cant imagine how WOLF would be the last to unlock, it just doesnt make sense.



You could be right, I thought about it earlier. But what if there is one more character that isn't Wolf but someone better or really obscure.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 29, 2008)

Mr.Pirate Ninja said:


> You could be right, I thought about it earlier. But what if there is one more character that isn't Wolf but someone better or really obscure.


that would be K.Rool


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> :3333333333333333


Wow, it looks amazing. Why can't we get a 3D Sonic game that looks like that? Honestly I'd love to have a 3D side scrolling Sonic game, it would be much more fun than the latest Sonic games.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 29, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Wow, it looks amazing. Why can't we get a 3D Sonic game that looks like that? Honestly I'd love to have a 3D side scrolling Sonic game, it would be much more fun than the latest Sonic games.



Because Sakurai/Nintendo knows Sonic fans better than Sonic Team/Sega does? lol


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 29, 2008)

i tink the reason that wolf havent been unlocked yet it beacuse is like 5 or 6 am in japan


----------



## Mr.Pirate Ninja (Jan 29, 2008)

Probably a bit off topic, but I was thinking. What type of stage will you create with the stage maker?

I'd make a really crazy one with spikes and ladders everywhere, it would be anarchy.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Because Sakurai/Nintendo knows Sonic fans better than Sonic Team/Sega does? lol


Very true.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> So this topic is sorta being mutalated[sp?] by the spoiler thread.
> 
> Will they be joined when the game's released?


One will probably be closed/abandoned.


----------



## Countach (Jan 29, 2008)

i just want the song not the movie


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2008)

Countach said:


> i just want the song not the movie


In that case


Gaiash said:


> Unless you mean as an MP3, then just get something like *insert green citris fruit name here*wire


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 29, 2008)

well the old dojo use to have it i tink later was put in the ign site but i dunno


----------



## Countach (Jan 29, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> In that case



fuck im at college and those are the people who get fucked by "orange"wire


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2008)

Countach said:


> fuck im at college and those are the people who get fucked by "orange"wire


I'm someone will add it to a file host that we can find.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 29, 2008)

It sucks having to go to school. So about when was all of this stuff confirmed? You guys were so lucky to be able to see this as it happened, now im behind... 

Any links to rob,lucario vids in here yet?


----------



## Countach (Jan 29, 2008)

IGN has it


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 29, 2008)

Countach said:


> fuck im at college and those are the people who get fucked by "orange"wire



Problem solved, check your PMs


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> i tink the reason that wolf havent been unlocked yet it beacuse is like 5 or 6 am in japan



It's actually 10:00 A.M. There


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 29, 2008)

They really have better put wolf in if they put that shitty robot in, come on =/

New updates are even more kick ass though, WW Link FTW


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 29, 2008)

lol.. did I mention I'm skipping job the day I get the game?...


It is worth...


----------



## Countach (Jan 29, 2008)

we are going to need power rankings for NF

with weekly updates


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 29, 2008)

ROB owns your soul.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 29, 2008)

I remember fighting against something like rob in WarioWare smooth moves in the starfox mini game...


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 29, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> :3333333333333333




Is that stage going to be a moving one? Hope not but it seems like it would fit just too well for Sonic games.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 29, 2008)

Sonic stage is awesome...I want to play megadrive again...Oh wait.. No I want brawl!!


----------



## Ronin (Jan 29, 2008)

Link to music in intro? Still no wolf? 

Also I heard about the play asia.com delays. Sucks for anyone who ordered from them.


----------



## Solid Snake (Jan 29, 2008)

I have been gone from these forums for God knows how long and I come back to find 20+ pages of leaks (Missed the damn streaming videos though). Too..much...to comment on at this point. Praise be to Goofy.

Snake in enemy base rescuing princesses? God it's Meryl, Emma, and Sokolov all over again! Snake would be snapping necks if he had his PSG1 or SOCOM. Although some pics over the last couple of pages got me thinking:



Basically what I can get from it is Taboo is the final boss behind the Hands(?) and the entire cast meets in an alternate dimension where he resides or something. That last pic...tell me that's not all of them is it? I don't see Jigglypuff or Falco on the hill so I'm hoping it depends on who you played as or unlocked on the way seeing as how you have to play SSE multiple times?


----------



## Ronin (Jan 29, 2008)

Falcon's graphical upgrade looks great, you can see the rips in his muscles


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jan 29, 2008)

argh..cna't wait toplay snake...argh


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

I can't see that pic all too well.

rofl, IGN is flipping out


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jan 29, 2008)

The Original said:


> Link to music in intro? Still no wolf?
> 
> Also I heard about the play asia.com delays. Sucks for anyone who ordered from them.



Hey...I made that Ike pic in your sig..If I had known more people would use it, I would have made it better...:/


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 29, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> I remember fighting against something like rob in WarioWare smooth moves in the starfox mini game...



Watch excel saga

I was right


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jan 29, 2008)

argh...his grenade attack is so gonna rock..argh


----------



## Solid Snake (Jan 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 
























Giant Jigglypuff FS rofl, and it looks like Wario is the one who gets Ness (who saves Lucas?). Ganondorf stalks Bowser and Pikachu is being used to power something.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 29, 2008)

*Is late*

Holy shit, Captain falcon is confirmed!

I want Captain Falcon's final smash to be an epic Falcon Punch. One that's accompanied by a thirty minute fully animated feature that has the budget of the entire Lord of the Rings trilogy put together times 2. 

The animation shows Falcon growing up, learning from his mentor how to be a strong fighter and to fight for what's right. Then, it shows whoever the opponent or opponents are show up and kill all of Falcon's friends and family. From there, things kick back into real time, and it shows tears streaming down Falcon's face as his mask explodes. He begins charging his punch, and in the background, images of his fallen friends and family and cheering him on. 

Then, he unleashes it. A Falcon Punch so powerful, that you have to drop your controller because it's shaking so hard. Your sound system explodes, no matter how high end it is. The last thing you see before your TV screen explodes is the enemy turn to dust as they are hit by a flaming falcon the size of the moon.


----------



## Solid Snake (Jan 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 









...and I still can't get over that R.O.B. thing.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 29, 2008)

If you dont feel like going back through the previous pages my friend put most of the new vids on his site.

Tsurugi


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

Robotkiller said:


> *Is late*
> 
> Holy shit, Captain falcon is confirmed!
> 
> ...



His Final Smash is him running everyone down in his F-Zero ship.


----------



## Xyfar (Jan 29, 2008)

I hope people realize that in melee there were places on the screen where hidden characters appeared where there were no boxes. I doubt all the characters have been found, and I garuntee there will be at least 40, Sakurai said it himself, he was shooting for above 40 characters. I hope Megaman still has a chance of getting in >_>


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

WHY THE FUCK DOES EVERYONE WANT MEGAMAN IN?



Solid Snake said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't Hoylink from them, dude


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 29, 2008)

Mario said:


> WHY THE FUCK DOES EVERYONE WANT MEGAMAN IN?



I'm guessing it's because people like him.


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 29, 2008)

why do ppl bitch bout the roster?


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

Robotkiller said:


> I'm guessing it's because people like him.



But does anyone know his actual chances of being in?


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2008)

Solid Snake, your images don't seem to work. Try hosting on Imageshack or Photobucket


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 29, 2008)

Mario said:


> But does anyone know his actual chances of being in?



Hard to tell. He's a third party, so chances are not very likely...but sonic DID get in. So maybe.

In SSBM you had to play 20 hours in multiplayer before you could even get a crack at Mewtwo!

Characters will be popping up over the next week still, I guarantee it.


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah i can't see the pictures.

and I shouldnt complain bout the roster,it seems short,but you never know,there might more.
and I cant judge the roster till I play it...so yeah


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 29, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> why do ppl bitch bout the roster?


Because it doesn't meet people's expectations? It's only temporarily, they'll stop soon.

I, for one, don't mind the roster. I'm happy that Marth is back, among the confirmed vets. The only thing I'm slightly disappointed on is the lack of Mewtwo. Sure, maybe he wasn't so great in Melee, but his moveset was original. Out of all the characters that didn't return, Mewtwo is the only non-clone.


----------



## Solid Snake (Jan 29, 2008)

>>;
Scroll down, you'll see them.


----------



## /root (Jan 29, 2008)

Robotkiller said:


> In SSBM you had to play 20 hours in multiplayer before you could even get a crack at Mewtwo!



lol, I remember that.

I left my gamecube on for 20 straight hours with two controllers plugged in on a vs match.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

WW Ganon confirmed as boss?


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 29, 2008)

Adam said:


> lol, I remember that.
> 
> I left my gamecube on for 20 straight hours with two controllers plugged in on a vs match.



I was actually playing with my dad when I got the "CHALLANGER APPROACHES!" signal.

I was like, HOLY SHIT THERE'S MORE CHARACTERS!

That was back before the internet ruined everything I cared about. :<



Mario said:


> WW Ganon confirmed as boss?



Confirmed for playableX3


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

Rule 34, Rob?


----------



## Luffy-Kaizokuou (Jan 29, 2008)

whats with this march 9th release date crap? that just pisses me off.... i can see pushing it back once but 2 times is a little much....


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 29, 2008)

Robotkiller said:


> I was actually playing with my dad when I got the "CHALLANGER APPROACHES!" signal.
> 
> I was like, HOLY SHIT THERE'S MORE CHARACTERS!
> 
> That was back before the internet ruined everything I cared about. :<



when i fought Giga Bowser for the first time I felt like it was the best moment ever... I absolutely had no idea such thing existed...


----------



## /root (Jan 29, 2008)

Robotkiller said:


> I was like, HOLY SHIT THERE'S MORE CHARACTERS!



Exactly.

Nothing is confirmed until somebody has hacked the game to bits.

It would be crazy to think that a game on a console which relies partly on it's multiplayer strengths would not have unlockables as a result of playing alot of multiplayer.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2008)

Luffy-Kaizokuou said:


> whats with this march 9th release date crap? that just pisses me off.... i can see pushing it back once but 2 times is a little much....


Hey you should feel lucky. March is only one month after February. Here in the UK it was delayed from February to after June to God knows when.


----------



## Countach (Jan 29, 2008)

Robotkiller said:


> *Is late*
> 
> Holy shit, Captain falcon is confirmed!
> 
> ...



this post has won the internet


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, I only hae two Friends who like to play Smash Bros...

Damn, I gotta buy some more controllers.


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 29, 2008)

Am I the only one afaird of a PikaSamu fanfic?


----------



## Countach (Jan 29, 2008)

Mario said:


> Well, I only hae two Friends who like to play Smash Bros...
> 
> Damn, I gotta buy some more controllers.



need to go get me a wavebird

and a *cough*wii*cough*


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> Am I the only one afaird of a PikaSamu fanfic?



I'm more afraid of a Falcon/Olimar Fanfic

"Olimar, Show me your balls!"

Oh God, I can imagine it now 

EDIT: There are no Wavebird in my area.  So I'm gonna be shelling out... $120 plus the $60 needed for Classic Controllers... Damn.

There goes some of my paycheck :\


----------



## Gentleman (Jan 29, 2008)

I think they should drop 2 smashballs at one time so I can see Gigabowser vs. Beast Ganon  I think that would be a truly awesome battle.


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 29, 2008)

Mario said:


> I'm more afraid of a Falcon/Olimar Fanfic
> 
> "Olimar, Show me your balls!"
> 
> Oh God, I can imagine it now



*dies laughing*


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

You can probably turn the items on/off like in Melee


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 29, 2008)

well...in other news....


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> well...in other news....



Guys, you can't hotlink from GoNintendo


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 29, 2008)

Mario said:


> Guys, you can't hotlink from GoNintendo




_
Do u want a cup a tea?
_


----------



## Maycara (Jan 29, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> _
> Do u want a cup a tea?
> _



2 girls one cup?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 29, 2008)

Mario said:


> But does anyone know his actual chances of being in?



Zero. None. No hope.  You might as well just draw Megaman on your character select screen with a sharpie on your TV because that's the closest he'll be getting into being in a Smash game. =P



> 2 girls one cup?



Technically, yes.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 29, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Zero. None. No hope.  You might as well just draw Megaman on your character select screen with a sharpie on your TV because that's the closest he'll be getting into being in a Smash game. =P
> 
> 
> 
> Technically, yes.



lol i was hopin someone would get that...


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

Finally, someone gets what I mean.  DS Just read my mind and posted what was in it.


----------



## Luffy-Kaizokuou (Jan 29, 2008)

@minzara thats disgusting...i heard about that in school


----------



## Maycara (Jan 29, 2008)

Luffy-Kaizokuou said:


> thats disgusting...i heard about that in school



HAHAHAHA!!!! sorry 


I dare anyone to search "2 girls one cup" if you dont get the joke!


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 29, 2008)

I HAVE A DREAM



Some day...some day...


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 29, 2008)

Luffy-Kaizokuou said:


> @minzara thats disgusting...i heard about that in school



Your stomach is weak.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

@NM: What the flying hell would he do?

lol @ your sig, BTW


----------



## Ryoshi (Jan 29, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Hey you should feel lucky. March is only one month after February. Here in the UK it was delayed from February to after June to God knows when.



lol Finally some wisdom on this forum.  

Yeah I mean appreciate that it's March 9th and not some 2009 crap. lol


----------



## Luffy-Kaizokuou (Jan 29, 2008)

@Donkey show nope...yours is just unusually strong XD


----------



## Ronin (Jan 29, 2008)

Think Zamus is gonna be available like shiek was in melee?


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 29, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Your stomach is weak.


I concur.



Mario said:


> @NM: What the flying hell would he do?


Counter _everything_, with evidence!


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> I concur.
> 
> Counter _everything_, with evidence!



And speak in slow text?!


----------



## Maycara (Jan 29, 2008)

Be interesting to see some Fox X Sheik poo action...XD man i am messed up.......



WHAT!?!?!


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 29, 2008)

My thoughts on the opening of SSBB:  meh...it'' good...but not the best.  It feels like something that some fan may put together.  Here's why for me:  when SSB was released, u only have few cinematic exclusive  scenes (8 charaters running, Fox in ship).  SSBM has a lot of cinematic views if u can remember.  Now this opening only have footage that u can get out of the game....


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 29, 2008)

Mario said:


> And speak in slow text?!



Slow text, epic dialogue. Occasionally breaks out in a cold sweat...


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

And don't forget...

OBJECTION


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 29, 2008)

A CHALLENGER APPEARS


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

I never liked that Game

NEW CHALLENGERS APPROCHING


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 29, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> A CHALLENGER APPEARS



that'd be furkin awesome xD
Loved that game


----------



## Maycara (Jan 29, 2008)

be cool to have a rooster like this


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 29, 2008)

Mario said:


> I never liked that Game



FUCK YOU READ A BOOK


----------



## BAD BD (Jan 29, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]xNvbPzSTpPI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Maycara (Jan 29, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> [YOUTUBE]xNvbPzSTpPI[/YOUTUBE]



saw it earlier, cool as hell


----------



## Solid Snake (Jan 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 










Hm, hadn't seen these before...but then again I AM coming in late in the game here.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

What's with Luigi's nose?


----------



## Maycara (Jan 29, 2008)

Solid Snake said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks like luigi been snorting a little to much cocaine there...his nose is a bit crackley


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 29, 2008)

God I love that screen. That "you-best-get-up-outta-my-face" look on DDD is priceless...



Mario said:


> What's with Luigi's nose?



It'z on Ness's crotch too...


----------



## Solid Snake (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm guessing they just got freed from being trophies? Remember that one pic with Dedede, them two and Peach were trophies. Love Dedede's expression on the first one.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 29, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> It'z on Ness's crotch too...



well he does have a big bat...


----------



## BAD BD (Jan 29, 2008)

Is Ganon still a clone of Capt Falcon


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 29, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Is Ganon still a clone of Capt Falcon



We don't know yet. At least their FS's are completely different...


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 29, 2008)

Those gold balls on Ness and Luigi have DDD's faces on em x_D


----------



## Solid Snake (Jan 29, 2008)

The role of heavyweight swordsman is already taken by Ike, so Ganondorf's moveset will probably be completely new then (hopefully).



Mishudo said:


> Those gold balls on Ness and Luigi have DDD's faces on em x_D


Seriously, I did not notice this. DDD seal of ownership? >>;


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

Probably not.


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Jan 29, 2008)

so does anyone know if that rumor about ssb being released for the virtual console early in february is true?

if it is, im definitely buying it; i havent played that game in years


----------



## Smoker (Jan 29, 2008)

Robotkiller said:


> Hard to tell. He's a third party, so chances are not very likely...but sonic DID get in. So maybe.
> 
> In SSBM you had to play 20 hours in multiplayer before you could even get a crack at Mewtwo!
> 
> Characters will be popping up over the next week still, I guarantee it.



You better be right


----------



## Luffy-Kaizokuou (Jan 29, 2008)

i'm really hoping for a huge roster...


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

@Kiba: I wouldn't care if it was, I have It in my N64 in my room right now


----------



## Maycara (Jan 29, 2008)

Only thing im sad about is the lack of Roy


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

Roy sucked anyway. Ike has replaced him.


----------



## Countach (Jan 29, 2008)

i wish i was in brawl


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jan 29, 2008)

I dont care what people say. I still think a few anime characters would not hurt the game (though they would not look good in SSE).
If naruto was in these would be his moves:
Hold B for a powerful rasengan.
<B> would throw weapons
Down B could be clones.
Dont know what the up move would be.
And the A button would be standard attacks.
This is just my opinion though.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 29, 2008)

Mario said:


> Roy sucked anyway. Ike has replaced him.



why do people keep saying Roy sucked..he didnt suck, you just had to use him differently then Marth...


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

A Countach that would mow down everyone.

LOL

And please tell me people didn't seriously consider Anime characters in Brawl?


----------



## Countach (Jan 29, 2008)

Mario said:


> A Countach that would mow down everyone.
> 
> LOL



i would be a permanent captain falcon final smash


----------



## Ryoshi (Jan 29, 2008)

Minzara said:


> why do people keep saying Roy sucked..he didnt suck, you just had to use him differently then Marth...



Granted he was cool and stylish. He's just a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Face it. If you took two pros. one having Roy and the other Marth. The player using Marth would win.


----------



## BAD BD (Jan 29, 2008)

He should get in


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

Badass.

**


----------



## Ronin (Jan 29, 2008)

Mario said:


> Roy sucked anyway. Ike has replaced him.



reps for speaking truth


----------



## Maycara (Jan 29, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> Granted he was cool and stylish. He's just a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Face it. If you took two pros. one having Roy and the other Marth. The player using Marth would win.



Your point? lol I know Marth was better. I just liked playing Roy, he was "fun" to play. Plus when I could pull of a near victory or a victory against someone playing Marth, it felt "good" lol.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 29, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> Granted he was cool and stylish. He's just a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Face it. If you took two pros. one having Roy and the other Marth. The player using Marth would win.



That's why Roy was so much better.

His sword was on fire.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

Ike's Sword is on Fire too.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 29, 2008)

It's no Sword of Seals...


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

But it is a Great Aether


----------



## Maycara (Jan 29, 2008)

Ike doesn't look interesting to me. For my play style I dislike slow, heavy characters...Looks  like I will probably play Meat Knight..an convert to womenly man Marth ; ; I used him alot in Melee but i always insult the character while playing him, lol.


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 29, 2008)

Technically,Ike's sword in his FE game was never on fire,so Roy wins in that department 

Unless you call the blue aura shooting from his sword fire,then you have me there.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Jan 29, 2008)

Jigglypuff is in W00t time to humiliate people online with her


----------



## Luffy-Kaizokuou (Jan 29, 2008)

i think Roy was fine, you just had to know how to use him...i owned with hima fter using him a couple times...marth was better tho 

(i'm still laughing at Minzara's sig XD)


----------



## BAD BD (Jan 29, 2008)

Mario said:


> Badass.
> 
> **



The use of that word has increased by at least 500% since I started using it on this forum.


----------



## Countach (Jan 29, 2008)

Robotkiller said:


> *Is late*
> 
> Holy shit, Captain falcon is confirmed!
> 
> ...



i just felt this needed to be posted again


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok, here is my Wi-Fi Play List.

Main- Mario, Captain Falcon, Luigi

When my tactics become obvious: Bowser, Meta Knight, Pokemon Trainer

When all else fails: Pikachu? XD

lol @ Count


----------



## Maycara (Jan 29, 2008)

Luffy-Kaizokuou said:


> i think Roy was fine, you just had to know how to use him...i owned with hima fter using him a couple times...marth was better tho
> 
> (i'm still laughing at Minzara's sig XD)



That's what I am saying, once you learn Roy, he can fuck up shop.

Thank! XD I had to put it in my sig.


----------



## Countach (Jan 29, 2008)

Mario said:


> Ok, here is my Wi-Fi Play List.
> 
> Main- Mario, Captain Falcon, Luigi
> 
> ...



never got into the whole luigi thing, only used him because it was fun to kill my friends with pink luigi


----------



## BAD BD (Jan 29, 2008)

Robotkiller said:


> *Is late*
> 
> Holy shit, Captain falcon is confirmed!
> 
> ...







Countach said:


> i just felt this needed to be posted again



Similar to this one

[YOUTUBE]FFtw7qW7Vcw[/YOUTUBE]

I deserve the Greenz


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 29, 2008)

Lol that video's been posted so many times x]

I actually loved playing as luigi and roy. Hopefully,Luigi isn't too much different from his brawl version.


----------



## TenguNova (Jan 29, 2008)

Toon Link vs. Ganondorf in Classic Mode:

[YOUTUBE]FeeIYr5wW78[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

I still think that shoulda been Cap's FS

EDIT: Thank God February is the shortest Month, that like two less days of waiting


----------



## Maycara (Jan 29, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Lol that video's been posted so many times x]
> 
> I actually loved playing as luigi and roy. Hopefully,Luigi isn't too much different from his brawl version.



I played Roy,Marth,Mewtwo,and Jiggly puff in Melee....lol ya two of my chars got raped.... I like to play the harder chars, because i am kindof like Kenpachi...I like to handicap myself..otherwise i usually kick ass to much...XD


----------



## Ryoshi (Jan 29, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Ike doesn't look interesting to me. For my play style I dislike slow, heavy characters...Looks  like I will probably play *Meat* Knight..an convert to womenly man Marth ; ; I used him alot in Melee but i always insult the character while playing him, lol.



yeah *meat* knight looks cool


----------



## Maycara (Jan 29, 2008)

TenguNova said:


> Toon Link vs. Ganondorf in Classic Mode:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]FeeIYr5wW78[/YOUTUBE]



FUUUUUUUUUUUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

He is still a copy !!!!!


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

@Ryoshi: He uses his Pork Sword


----------



## Maycara (Jan 29, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> yeah *meat* knight looks cool



dont mess with the meat knight HAHAHA Ya...

I meant Meta Knight XD


----------



## BAD BD (Jan 29, 2008)

That video sucked Gannondorf didn't use and special moves.

And what the hell is the advantage of WW Link


----------



## Countach (Jan 29, 2008)

y is he a copy?


----------



## Gentleman (Jan 29, 2008)

Mario said:


> I still think that shoulda been Cap's FS
> 
> *EDIT: Thank God February is the shortest Month, that like two less days of waiting*



I know it's so great!  My characters were Captain Falcon, Yoshi, Peach, and Pikachu 

But what is Captain Falcon's FS? Does he just ram them with an F-Zero car or is it like a giant falcon punch?


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

God Damn you guys, Post

EDIT: Yo, Should I buy Sonic on the VC?

Double EDIT: Damn, I've gotten 500 Posts in like a month.

NEW RECORD


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 29, 2008)

Times like this that make me wish I never sold my Wii, but when I look at the ?150 profit I gained and the nice, new shiny PC right beside me, I just can't regret it.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

YOU BETTA!


----------



## Gentleman (Jan 29, 2008)

Meh I would settle for a crappy P.C. a Wii Brawl along with Guitar Hero, Galaxy, and Twilight Princess over a new shiny P.C. anyday

I probably won't play online for brawl until after I've gotten used to controls with a wiimote and practiced all my characters, of course I might just play with a gamecube controller if it's any easier


----------



## Countach (Jan 29, 2008)

wavebird>wiimote


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

I know, right?

I just Wish I could find a Wavebird


----------



## Gentleman (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah using my old wavebirds is probably better than playing with a wii mote, playing with the wii mote seems sorta confusing. And I still never found out what Captain Falcon's final smash is


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

He rams them with his F-Zero Ship.

It's about 30 pages back.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 29, 2008)

ChickenNoodleSoupXD said:


> Yeah using my old wavebirds is probably better than playing with a wii mote, playing with the wii mote seems sorta confusing. And I still never found out what Captain Falcon's final smash is



He runs over everyone with his f zero ride.


----------



## BAD BD (Jan 29, 2008)

Gamecube controller is where it is at


----------



## Gentleman (Jan 29, 2008)

Well that's probably why I never found it... Sounds kind of lame, but it's better than some of them. I still can't wait to play him and I hope he got a slight speed boost like a lot of the other characters


----------



## Countach (Jan 29, 2008)

see my sig for captain falcon's final smash


----------



## Solid Snake (Jan 29, 2008)

Mario said:


> He rams them with his F-Zero Ship.
> 
> It's about 30 pages back.


then it shows Falcon growing up, learning from his mentor how to be a strong fighter and to fight for what's right. Then, it shows whoever the opponent or opponents are show up and kill all of Falcon's friends and family. From there, things kick back into real time, and it shows tears streaming down Falcon's face as his mask explodes. He begins charging his punch, and in the background, images of his fallen friends and family and cheering him on.

Then, he unleashes it. A Falcon Punch so powerful, that you have to drop your controller because it's shaking so hard. Your sound system explodes, no matter how high end it is. The last thing you see before your TV screen explodes is the enemy turn to dust as they are hit by a flaming falcon the size of the moon. 
*
EDIT:*^what he said.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jan 29, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> And what the hell is the advantage of WW Link



With his use of the wind he is faster. And he has a small weiner that attracts the female aspect of the bilateral symmetrical party.  

 lol he's just a clone.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

Which reminds me, I wanna see the Falcon in action.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 29, 2008)

ChickenNoodleSoupXD said:


> Yeah using my old wavebirds is probably better than playing with a wii mote, playing with the wii mote seems sorta confusing. And I still never found out what Captain Falcon's final smash is


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

God, I hate having to sleep at 11:00

I wish I could stay up, but I'd fall asleep at the keyboard.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 29, 2008)

Mario said:


> This thread is slow now...



Waitin' for Wolf...


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

lol, "Hard Ramming"


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 29, 2008)

So, no word on Wolf yet?  Hopefully, there will be more characters though, because Mewtwo was odd in that he appeared after 20 hours of play.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 29, 2008)

in b4 mario make sexual joke or reference


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 29, 2008)

Fuck, after all the shit that was added to this game and there are STILL clone characters...


----------



## Solid Snake (Jan 29, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Fuck, after all the shit that was added to this game and there are STILL clone characters...


You share half my sentiments. Mostly the same movesets for the veterans wasn't that bad, but meh.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Jan 29, 2008)

I thought they were trying to minimize clones in this game?


----------



## Zenou (Jan 29, 2008)

Stream is back up, fyi. Watching now.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> why do ppl bitch bout the roster?



Because the roster IS disappointing to a point. We still have clones. Falco is a clones. Ness is a clone. Toon Link is a clone.


----------



## Gentleman (Jan 29, 2008)

Lucario looks like a lot of fun in those videos, but I didn't see a lot of ganondorf, I can't wait to see more of him and the captain


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Jan 29, 2008)

Ganondorf  gotsa new moveset?
sweet no more super slow overpowered Captain Falcon


----------



## Gentleman (Jan 29, 2008)

Lucario looks like a lot of fun in those videos, but I didn't see a lot of ganondorf, I can't wait to see more of him and the captain, Dark toon link looks cool  He has white hair and red eyes O.o


----------



## Psysalis (Jan 29, 2008)

Minzara said:


> HAHAHAHA!!!! sorry
> 
> 
> I dare anyone to search "2 girls one cup" if you dont get the joke!



i decided to look it up.... jesus fucking christ ....


----------



## Zenou (Jan 29, 2008)

Damn time warp...



Zeno said:


> Stream is back up, fyi. Watching now.


And he ended the stream just now.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Jan 29, 2008)

This can't be all the characters, everything they have been saying has hinted at a ton of new characters, I'm going with the idea that there is an entire row that has yet to be discovered.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't know about this thread being slow, there were at least half a dozen new posts in the time it took my post to load.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 29, 2008)

Here comes a new challenger...



I wish, dammit!


----------



## Gentleman (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow those are some good videos, and Lucario now seems like a character I might add to my regulars along with DeDeDe and Olimar depending on how much fun he is


----------



## Countach (Jan 29, 2008)

i fixed it for you


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ganon used his up +b at 1:11 and it didnt look the same to me...


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

This thread is slow now...


----------



## Gentleman (Jan 29, 2008)

Lol that would be awesome if his F-Zero vehicle magically turned into a falcon and just incinerated the opponent, or did the awesome quote in your sig, but I'll settle for a hard ramming with an F-Zero vehicle


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2008)

lol, "Hard Ramming"


----------



## Lastgamer (Jan 30, 2008)

the characters in this game are mario, DK, link, samus, kirby, fox, pikachu, marth, mr. game and watch, luigi, diddy, zelda/shiek, pit, metaknight, falco, pokemon trainer, ike, snake, peach, yoshi, ganondorf, ice climbers, king dedede, star wolf, lucario, ness, sonic, bowser, wario, toon link, R.O.B.,olimar, captian falcon, jigglypuff, and lucas all in that order. and heres proof


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jan 30, 2008)

Btw, new stages Elektroplankton and Mt. Coronet (where you fight Palkia and Dialga, they appear too supposedly) from Pokemon!


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jan 30, 2008)

Ness being a clone sucks, I was really hoping for PK Rockin Final Smash and some new moves


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 30, 2008)

WEEGEE GET TO DA VACUUM


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 30, 2008)

Check out his user account as well

Cata's post reminds me of something...


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 30, 2008)

The more I think about it, the more I'm liking the roster size.  Whilst I'm dissapointed with it being 35 (I was hoping for 40ish), I played SSBM and realised how small the roster is there.  So 35 isn't that bad for me anymore.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 30, 2008)

1. Battlefield
2. Final Destination
3. Delfino Plaza
4. Yoshi's Island
5. Lylat Cruise
6. Bridge of Eldin
7. Smashville
8. Rumble Falls
9. Skyworld
10. Castle Siege
11. WarioWare
12. Pokemon Stadium 2
13. Battleship Halberd
14. Shadow Moses Island
15. New Pork City
16. Pictochat
17. The Summit
18. Norfair
19. Hyrule Castle
20. Mario Circuit
21. Frigate Orpheon
22. Yoshis Island
23. Corneia
24. Onett
25. Brinstar
26. Rainbow Ride
27. Distant Planet
28. Mushroomy Kingdom
29. Green Hill Zone
30. Super Mario vs. Classic
31. Port Town
32. Pirate Ship
33. Elektroplankton stage
34. Luigi's Mansion
35. Mt. Coronet
36. Pokemon Stadium SSBM
37. Big Blue
38. G&W stage
39.
40.
41.

We know most of the stages now too ;_;


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jan 30, 2008)

Add Mt. Coronet in there

*edit

I'd rather have Mute City over Big Blue...<_<


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 30, 2008)

Mario said:


> And please tell me people didn't seriously consider Anime characters in Brawl?



er...yeah...well...ahem....



BAD BD said:


> Similar to this one
> 
> [YOUTUBE]FFtw7qW7Vcw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I deserve the Greenz



OMG!!!  THE CAP HAS A FACE!!!!  I NEVER KNEW!



Mario said:


> God Damn you guys, Post
> 
> EDIT: Yo, Should I buy Sonic on the VC?
> 
> ...



*eats up record*



TenguNova said:


> Toon Link vs. Ganondorf in Classic Mode:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]FeeIYr5wW78[/YOUTUBE]



so...this y. link all over again.



Goofy Titan said:


> Because the roster IS disappointing to a point. We still have clones. Falco is a clones. Ness is a clone. Toon Link is a clone.



um...reverse that....Lucus is a clone.



Reckless! said:


> Check out his user account as well
> 
> Cata's post reminds me of something...



HURAHH!!!!  GANEE UP B ISN"T A CLONE MOVE!!!!


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 30, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> OMG!!!  THE CAP HAS A FACE!!!!




*W-WH-WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!?*


----------



## Countach (Jan 30, 2008)

am i the only one who just saw falcon blow up 1/10 of the milky way?


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 30, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> *W-WH-WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!?*



What?  I never knew...this was my first time....


So...let me get this straight...

DK becomes trophy by punching Diddy to safety and took the hit.
Ness  "          "       "   pushing Lucus and taking the hit...in which afterward, Lucus run like a little *****.
Luigi  "          "       via DDD Team Rocket-ing him and use him as bait to safe Peach and Ness.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 30, 2008)

Lucario is the perfection of Mewtwo's moveset...

It's BEAUTIFUL... i could cry...

but he floats too much for a steel pokemon lol... i thought he'd be melee Falco heavy...


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Jan 30, 2008)

So what excatly is the plot of story mode?


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 30, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> Lucario is the perfection of Mewtwo's moveset...
> 
> It's BEAUTIFUL... i could cry...



It's sad but oh so very true...


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 30, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> Lucario is the perfection of Mewtwo's moveset...
> 
> It's BEAUTIFUL... i could cry...
> 
> but he floats too much for a steel pokemon lol... i thought he'd be melee Falco heavy...



I wanted Mewtwo back just for the sake of having him, but if it has to be this way, then Lucario is the only fitting replacement 

I hope he's actually fairly good, and not the crap that Mewtwo was lol.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 30, 2008)

I noticed it right at the moment he dodged when he was charging the aura sphere... that was EXACTLY like mewtwo XD... which was IMO the best feature of mewtwo... he could react very fast.. but his speed didn't cope up with it...

And speedy stright sphere > waving up and down slow one...


----------



## Countach (Jan 30, 2008)

is wolf in or not?


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 30, 2008)

2Shea said:


> I wanted Mewtwo back just for the sake of having him, but if it has to be this way, then Lucario is the only fitting replacement
> 
> I hope he's actually fairly good, and not the crap that Mewtwo was lol.



Apparently you are getting your wish

Tsurugi


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jan 30, 2008)

Um..


was found on gamefaqs, I have yet to see it on 2ch..<_<

Though I heard Mewtwo was in the game, but appears in SSE and is not playable, as does Pichu and Roy....


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't think they've said if he was or not yet


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 30, 2008)

who knows?... maybe you unlock someone else after using all the basics on other modes?...

Maybe after some time?...

Maybe a gift from Nintendo actually unlocks a character?... (stupid pokemon events...)

Maybe a challenge prize?...



Edit: HOLY SHI- HE'S NOT LETTING HIS THRONE GO THAT EASILY...


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 30, 2008)

This might De-bunk the hopes of Mewtwo...

[a.f.k.] Zoku Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei - 03.avi


----------



## Masurao (Jan 30, 2008)

Apparently it's fake...

[a.f.k.] Zoku Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei - 03.avi

 EDIT:lol @ same time post


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jan 30, 2008)

HAHAHA awesome fake! We should all make our own~
I'll make Blaziken~

Don't trust someone who posts something from photobucket and imageshack...plus 2ch said nothing about it. Seemed fake.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh well, never played Mewtwo anyway


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 30, 2008)

Radori said:


> So what excatly is the plot of story mode?



Awfully simple. I can sum up the plot in a few points.

- Subspace Army is blowing shit up
- Ganondorf and Master Hand are trying some evil shit
- Dedede, Bowser, and Wario are trying to capture people
- Heroes arrive and kick shit up

There you go, that's the plot.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 30, 2008)

Volume 7 of Iwata Asks is up! I believe that's the final volume judging by the comments. It makes sense since the game is out tomorrow in Japan.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 30, 2008)

Brawl!

Pretty lengthy update lol

Shows some nice stuff of the menu.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 30, 2008)

HAHAHA.

That had to be ironic in how bad that update was.

I think this was intentional.


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 30, 2008)

WTF?!! YOU ALL SPOILED THE CHARACTERS FOR MEH!!!  FUCKING BASTARDS!!





















kidding.  Woo I am relieved that falcon is in it.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 30, 2008)

_This ought to make things a bit more thrilling._

In essence, that really was a terrible update, but at least it kept me entertained. How fitting that the last update before the official Japan release date is about the Brawl. 

I laughed a lot at the CPU difficulty: 
1 - Puny
2 - Wimpy
3 - Weak
4 - Normal
5 - Hardy

_Behold, the character-selection screen!_


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 30, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> _This ought to make things a bit more thrilling._
> 
> In essence, that really was a terrible update, but at least it kept me entertained. How fitting that the last update before the official Japan release date is about the Brawl.
> 
> ...


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 30, 2008)

^ Lol



and I gotta admit that fake pic of Mewtwo was pretty hot lol


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 30, 2008)

Created Stage video...


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Jan 30, 2008)

I can't wait for Brawl
I'm gonna go watch more vids on it now


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 30, 2008)

Please come in tomorrow oh Yakuza connections, please!!!


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Jan 30, 2008)

Who is Wolf excatly?


----------



## Tenrow (Jan 30, 2008)

Radori said:


> Who is Wolf excatly?



Fox's arch nemesis that somehow started from an english accent to a brooklyn accent


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Jan 30, 2008)

Ooh so just another fox clone I take it? (if hes in Brawl)


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 30, 2008)

Still no Wolf eh?


hmmm...


nah, I'll just shut up....


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Wolf


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 30, 2008)

YOU HAVE GOT TO BE SHITTING ME??? A RED FUCKING LANDMASTER? WTF??? I HAVE BEEN CALM ABOUT ALL THE DISSAPOINTMENTS THINKING: HEY ITS NOT SO BAD!!! BUT WTF!!!!

A RED FUCKING LANDMASTER FFS SAKURAI!! 



Sorry, had to get thast out of my system...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 30, 2008)

LOL @ there being TWO Fox clones.


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh noooo, lets not give Wolf a Star Wold airstrike...NOOO

JUST PAINT THE LANDMASTER!


----------



## /root (Jan 30, 2008)

Here is an IRC log from another channel I spend time on following the release of the wolf pics.


*Spoiler*: __ 



(20:07:46) (@Javer) Tsurugi
(20:07:59) (Natrak) Javer: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo
(20:08:07) (@Javer) fuckers
(20:08:09) (Natrak) on the bright side at least he looks badarse
(20:08:11) (@Javer) i'm calling jihad now
(20:08:30) (@SanjiSaurus) FUCK OFF SAKURAI
(20:08:35) (@SanjiSaurus) Guys lets put mewtwo back in
(20:08:39) (@SanjiSaurus) no lets put Wolf
(20:08:41) (@Javer) im sliting that motherfuckers throat
(20:08:43) (@SanjiSaurus) AS A CLONE OF FOX/FALCO
(20:08:50) (@SanjiSaurus) But Mewtwo was a unique special character
(20:09:03) (@SanjiSaurus) WE'RE HAVING WOLF!!
(20:11:16) (@Javer) OH WHILE WE ARE AT IT
(20:11:17) (@SanjiSaurus) Why have Mewtwo back when you can clone fox again
(20:11:18) (Natrak) two clones is the gayest shit ever
(20:11:19) (@Javer) HERE IS DR MARIO
(20:11:21) (@Javer) AND PAPER MARIO
(20:11:25) (@Javer) BUT NO MEWTWO OHOHOHOHO
(20:11:28) (@SanjiSaurus) TENNIS REF MARIO
(20:11:32) (@SanjiSaurus) MARIO GOLF
(20:11:34) (@SanjiSaurus) MARIO BASEBALL
(20:11:36) (@Javer) MARIO PARTY MARIO
(20:11:42) (@SanjiSaurus) GET THE FUCKING POINT SAKURAI
(20:11:44) (Natrak) SUNSHINE MARIO
(20:11:46) (@Javer) OH AND FUCK WHILE WE'RE HERE
(20:11:53) (@Javer) FOX FALCO WOLF
(20:11:55) (@Javer) HERE IS SLIPPY
(20:12:00) (@Javer) AND KRYSTAL WITH FOX'S MOVESET
(20:12:13) (Natrak) AND THAT FUCKING RABBIT I FORGET THE NAME OF
(20:12:16) (@SanjiSaurus) PIGMA DENGAR
(20:12:18) (@SanjiSaurus) PEPPY HARE
(20:12:24) (@SanjiSaurus) BILL
(20:12:25) (@SanjiSaurus) KAT
(20:12:31) (@SanjiSaurus) FOX THATS ONE OF OURS
(20:12:33) (@SanjiSaurus) I DONT CARE BILL
(20:12:37) (Natrak) lol
(20:12:51) (Natrak) fucking bill was a tosser
(20:12:51) (@SanjiSaurus) I wanna play Starfox 64 now
(20:13:00) (Odin) Lylat Wars
(20:13:04) (@Javer) lmao
(20:13:05) (@SanjiSaurus) MKE WAY FOR KAT
(20:13:13) (@Javer) OH THERE IS LUIGI QUICK
(20:13:14) (@SanjiSaurus) GUYS LETS CLLONE WOLF
(20:13:17) (@Javer) LUIGI'S MANSION LUIGI
(20:13:19) (@SanjiSaurus) WITH LEON AND....
(20:13:22) (@SanjiSaurus) ANDREW
(20:13:23) (@Javer) MARIO GALAXY LUIGI
(20:13:38) (@Javer) AND SINCE WE'VE DONE ROB AND GAME AND WATCH
(20:13:40) (Natrak) LET'S PUT THAT CHICK FROM SUPER MARIO GALAXY IN THERE AS A PEACH CLONE
(20:13:40) (Odin) twelve different links
(20:13:46) (@Javer) HERE IS VIRUTAL BOY AS A PLAYABLE CHARACTER
(20:13:48) (Natrak) AND DAISY
(20:13:52) (Natrak) lol virtual boy
(20:14:09) (@Javer) FINAL SMASH: NINTENDO STOCK CRASH
(20:14:10) (@SanjiSaurus) Man seriously
(20:14:18) (@SanjiSaurus) Just make Wolf a fox alt costime
(20:14:21) (@SanjiSaurus) named Wolf
(20:14:26) (@Javer) Sanji there is that already
(20:14:29) (@Javer) lmao
(20:14:31) (@SanjiSaurus) Like Cpt Falcon in Melee had a Blood Falcon costume
(20:14:34) (@Javer) FOX WITH A WOLF COSTUME
(20:14:40) (@Javer) WOLF WITH A FOX COSTUME
(20:14:45) (@Javer) BIZARRO FINAL DESTINATION
(20:14:50) (Natrak) PICHU
(20:14:53) (Natrak) RAICHU
(20:14:56) (Natrak) PACHIRISU
(20:15:01) (@Javer) PLUSSLE
(20:15:02) (Natrak) PLUSLE
(20:15:04) (Natrak) MINUN
(20:15:15) (@Javer) PKMN TRAINER BLUE
(20:15:15) (@SanjiSaurus) JIGGLYPUFF
(20:15:16) (@Javer) GREEN
(20:15:17) (@SanjiSaurus) IGGLYBUFF
(20:15:19) (@SanjiSaurus) WIGGLYTUFF
(20:15:20) (@Javer) GOLD
(20:15:21) (@Javer) SILVER
(20:15:26) (Natrak) PKMN TRAINER FEMALE
(20:15:27) (Natrak) GREEN
(20:15:28) (Natrak) GOLD
(20:15:29) (Natrak) SILVER
(20:15:30) (@Javer) CRYSYAL FEMALE
(20:15:40) (@SanjiSaurus) LINK
(20:15:43) (@SanjiSaurus) OoT LINK
(20:15:45) (@SanjiSaurus) MM LINK
(20:15:48) (@Javer) rofl
(20:15:53) (@SanjiSaurus) OoS LINK
(20:15:58) (@SanjiSaurus) OoA LINK
(20:16:01) (@SanjiSaurus) LTTP LINK
(20:16:07) (Natrak) (the thought of a MM Link with b moves that use the masks makes me wet)
(20:16:10) (@Javer) VIRTUAL CONSOLE UPGRADE MODEL LINK
(20:16:18) (JubeiSaotome) oracles link
(20:16:19) (@SanjiSaurus) SAMUS
(20:16:27) (@SanjiSaurus) 8BIT SAMUS
(20:16:29) (@SanjiSaurus) 16BIT SAMUS
(20:16:30) (@Javer) DARK SAMUS
(20:16:31) (@SanjiSaurus) PRIME 1 SAMUS
(20:16:34) (@SanjiSaurus) PRIME 2 SAMUS
(20:16:36) (@SanjiSaurus) PRIME 3 SAMUS
(20:16:38) (@Javer) METROID
(20:16:41) (@SanjiSaurus) SMASH BROS SAMUS
(20:16:41) (@Javer) METROID PRIME
(20:16:45) (@SanjiSaurus) SMASH BROS MELEE SAMUS
(20:16:58) (@Javer) BOWSER
(20:17:00)      —› nick: (SanjiSaurus) is now known as (Sanji)
(20:17:01) (@Javer) BABY BOWSER
(20:17:05) (+Natrak) KOOPA KIDS
(20:17:11) (@Javer) PAPER BOWSER
(20:17:17) (@Sanji) BABY BOWSER
(20:17:20) (@Sanji) DONKEY KONG
(20:17:25) (JubeiSaotome) Sanji: OPERA BROWSER
(20:17:25) (@Javer) OH LAWD
(20:17:27) (@Sanji) DIDDY KONG
(20:17:29) (@Sanji) OH WAI
(20:17:30) (@Javer) DIXIE KONG
(20:17:32) (@Sanji) DIXIE KING
(20:17:34) (@Sanji) KIDDY KONG
(20:17:37) (@Sanji) CRANK KONG
(20:17:39) (@Sanji) FUNKY KONG
(20:17:39) (@Javer) RARE DONKEY KONG
(20:17:42) (@Sanji) WRINKLY KONG
(20:17:45) (@Javer) DONKEY KONG BONGO BLAST
(20:17:47) (JubeiSaotome) MEWTWO KONG
(20:17:48) (@Sanji) CANDY KONG
(20:17:52) (@Sanji) CHUNKY KONG
(20:17:55) (@Sanji) TINY KONG
(20:17:58) (Odin) And all the sonics?
(20:18:00) (JubeiSaotome) METRO KONG
(20:18:01) (Odin) Alex kid
(20:18:01) (@Javer) SONIC
(20:18:02) (@Javer) TALES
(20:18:04) (@Sanji) WHERE THE FUCK IS LANKY KONG!!!!!
(20:18:05) (@Sanji) WHERE THE FUCK IS LANKY KONG!!!!!
(20:18:05) (@Javer) KNUCKLES
(20:18:06) (@Sanji) WHERE THE FUCK IS LANKY KONG!!!!!
(20:18:06) (@Sanji) WHERE THE FUCK IS LANKY KONG!!!!!
(20:18:07) (+Natrak) CANDY KONG *furrlys all around the world proceed to fap*
(20:18:15) (@Javer) SHADOW
(20:18:20) (+Natrak) SILVER
(20:18:28) (@Sanji) WHERE THE FUCK IS LANKY KONG!!!!!
(20:18:32) (@Javer) EGGMAN WITH DEDEDE'S MOVESET
(20:18:38) (@Javer) WHO CARES IF THEY ARENT FROM THE SAME SERIES
(20:18:39) (@Sanji) MAN HE BETTER FUKN BE AN ASSIST TROPHY
(20:18:42) (@Javer) THEY LOOK ABOUT THE SAME BUILD
(20:19:01) (+Natrak) TOEJAM AND EARL
(20:19:04) (@Javer) BUBSY
(20:19:15) (@Sanji) EARTHWORM JIM
(20:19:21) (JubeiSaotome) B.O.B.
(20:19:24) (+Natrak) (I would mark out for Earthworm Jim)
(20:19:55) (Odin) Chrono, Cloud
(20:20:01) (@Javer) ALSO JOINING GAME AND WATCH, R.O.B. AND VIRTUAL BOY AS PLAYABLE HARDWARE
(20:20:02) (Odin) In fact, every generic RPG hero
(20:20:06) (@Javer) IS A THIRD PARTY CHARACTER
(20:20:08) (@Javer) OH MY GOD
(20:20:14) (+Natrak) someone on Neogaf was disappointed that Cloud didn't get revealed as a character, lol
(20:20:15) (@Javer) XBOX CONFIRMED AS A PLAYABLE CHARACTER
(20:20:16) (@Javer) XBOX CONFIRMED AS A PLAYABLE CHARACTER
(20:20:16) (@Javer) XBOX CONFIRMED AS A PLAYABLE CHARACTER


----------



## Aman (Jan 30, 2008)

This game is still going to kick ass, but damn that was bad.


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 30, 2008)

Ok.....So I had my burst of anger...


BUT!!! Just because he LOOKs likes fox, it doesnt mean he'll fight the...


the...


I mean....


....

Look at the bright side of life!!!

    

Oh hell, 2 Fox clones, who am I kidding....we have 2 Fox clones...wtf..?

....


booooooooooo Sakurai


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 30, 2008)

This is easiliy the most dissapointing thing about Brawl.  I would've rather had 34 characters with Wolf as an alternate costume for Fox.  Did they really need to have him as a separate character?


----------



## Psysalis (Jan 30, 2008)

Sweet jesus , ok that failz hard ..... way 2 hard :\ . i demand my fucking mewtwo, at least he is no clone . ( you know what i mean about the clone thing .... dont mention mew .. )


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 30, 2008)

Are there any vids of Lucario in action?  Because I would imagine him to be kinda like the bastard child of Mewtwo and Sheik.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 30, 2008)

We haven't even seen the rest of Wolf's moveset. Theres no way it's like fox.


----------



## Shishou (Jan 30, 2008)

I am so happy they put in ROB over say Geno.  You know I remember ROB being one of the most voted for characters in Sakurai's poll, he clearly deserves the spot more than Geno.

Another Fox clone is also worthy of being the final unlockable character.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 30, 2008)

any links to wolf gameplay or just those two pics for now?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 30, 2008)

3 characters being the same=fuckin lame.

is that the only thing they can come up with with starfox characters? just leave some out then damn...


----------



## Frieza (Jan 30, 2008)

This game is a failure to me. Nintendo has lost a lot of credibility with me. My wii will continue to not be played. Now I have to decide if I want a new system. I spent two years being very excited about this game. I wanted wifi so bad. But honestly the game is lacking mario representives, metroid, japan only characters, donkey kong etc. No he gives us kirby reps and ROB + 2 fox clones. One is not enough.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 30, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Are there any vids of Lucario in action?  Because I would imagine him to be kinda like the bastard child of Mewtwo and Sheik.




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4E5iEeigcuc&feature=user[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UI0hWkfjFJM&feature=user[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8cEeD7x1Bo&feature=user[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 30, 2008)

wtf i bet wolf is the slower of the 3 but wtf they could give him a new hi tech tecnollogy move set

have they hear of plasma grenades?

i cant believe they chose Wolf over Krystal and K.Rool


----------



## Ronin (Jan 30, 2008)

Get ready to prepare for the first Super Smash Brothers Brawl singles tournament hosted by Brawl Arena. On March 9th Brawl hits store shelves and we will be ready to take on the world. However one question remains. Who is the best?



Rules:

    * 1  vs. 1 single elimination
    * 5 stock 8:00 minute matches
    * Best 2 of 3 (Championship match is best 3 of 5)
    * No items (Smash Ball optional)
    * No Smash Ball
      -If both players agree on using the Smash Ball, it may be used as long as the frequency is set to Normal
    * Banned stages: TBD



Dates:
Round 1 Begins - 5/ 3/08
Round 2 Begins - / /08
Round 3 Begins - / /08
Round 4 Begins - / /08
Round 5 Will take place on  / /08
Round 6 Will take place on  / /08

If you are going to be absent for a duration of the tournament please inform me before hand. Random Seeding at the moment.

Idea and style credit goes to debt consolidation programs


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 30, 2008)

To make matters worse, Wolf is somewhere in SSE...-_-



And..the nail in the coffin in that there are no more than 35 characters.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh yeah...



So does that make up for the "fail?" XD


----------



## _Fin_ (Jan 30, 2008)

omiK said:


> This game is a failure to me. Nintendo has lost a lot of credibility with me. My wii will continue to not be played. Now I have to decide if I want a new system. I spent two years being very excited about this game. I wanted wifi so bad. But honestly the game is lacking mario representives, metroid, japan only characters, donkey kong etc. No he gives us kirby reps and ROB + 2 fox clones. One is not enough.


You don't even know if he is a clone yet. Stop your complaining.



Linkdarkside said:


> wtf i bet wolf is the slower of the 3 but wtf they could give him a new hi tech tecnollogy move set
> 
> have they hear of plasma grenades?
> 
> i cant believe they chose Wolf over Krystal and K.Rool


As i said, we don't know any details. Once we know them and they turn out bad, THEN you can bitch.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm satisfied with the roster. Could be better but at the moment we dont know if wolf is a clone even though its extremely likely. So we play the waiting game.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 30, 2008)

I'll post again since this is gonna get lost in the last page.



> So does that make up for the "fail?" XD



LOL.


----------



## Shishou (Jan 30, 2008)

All clones and no Geno makes Shishou a dull boy.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 30, 2008)

Hm..does this mean if you aren't careful, you can skip over some hidden characters in SSE? Or are they optional unlockables that aren't tied with the main cast of characters?

That's what Sonic and Wolf seem to be like so far...


----------



## Psysalis (Jan 30, 2008)

I am interested to see how wolf plays, just sux to see that he has the same fs as fox and falco tho. Thats the main thing im dissapointed about.


----------



## Shishou (Jan 30, 2008)

Confirmed clone of Fox.  Right down to the B moves.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 30, 2008)

Sad to see him as a clone but clad hes in the game though.


----------



## Shishou (Jan 30, 2008)

Brawl = most rushed game ever.

All because of Sakurai and his Final Smashes, Assist Trophies, and SSE.  The main point of SSB is the characters and fighting friends constantly for years to come.

Not fucking adventure modes.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 30, 2008)

Just realized how lazy Sakurai is, wolf never used a landmaster...


btw you should watch this guys vids, there the clearest i've seen yet.
Here's the first part of the fight with Kenpachi. Watch to about 1:40, then go ahead to 4:20.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 30, 2008)

The Original said:


> Just realized how lazy Sakurai is, wolf never used a landmaster...



Neither has Falco....:X


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 30, 2008)

Shishou said:
			
		

> Brawl = most rushed game ever.
> 
> All because of Sakurai and his Final Smashes, Assist Trophies, and SSE. The main point of SSB is the characters and fighting friends constantly for years to come.
> 
> Not fucking adventure modes.


----------



## Zenou (Jan 30, 2008)

Hmm, so Wolf is the last character. Meh, no Geno. 

Oh well. Stage creation alone is enough to make me pay $60 for this game.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 30, 2008)

Zeno said:


> Hmm, so Wolf is the last character. Meh, no Geno.



Well, he's not the last character, per se. Of this ordering and release of information, yah, he is.

It appears some characters are optional to add to your party from within SSE. Wolf is one of those guys.

There are secret exits in some stages, so skipping certain ones could prevent you from unlocking one of these optional characters.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 30, 2008)

Jesus, I'm glad Shion is section banned because the whine would be flowing like crazy here.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh...Shion..lolz

GOLDEN SONIC.

He is our Waluigi.

All-Star mode confirmed.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 30, 2008)

Ohhh triple threat shoto-clone battle. XD


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 30, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Neither has Falco....:X


In fact, he HATES the landmaster...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 30, 2008)

RED LOLMASTER... that's sad XDDDD... but hey... let's hope this time they learn the lesson...

and at least we didn't lose anyone important...


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 30, 2008)

I know that I'll still love the game, but I just don't understand why they'd choose _another_ Fox clone over the many other characters such as King K. Rool, another 3rd party character and even Krystal (I just feel that this game lacks female characters).


----------



## Shirker (Jan 30, 2008)

Well, I, being one of those nonspoiler people, was quite satisfied with this update. The game lets us start off with a butt load of characters, stages, and music. Plus alot more of it can be unlocked? That's alotta sh*t right there. mm-hm...

Brawl realeases in Japan TOMMOROW!!!!!!
39 days til release... in America!


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jan 30, 2008)

I actually really like the new Link Clone he looks really fucking fast and really cool.


----------



## Ketchups (Jan 30, 2008)

Let's just hope those Landmasters have _something_ that makes them different from eachother, besides color. Like different attacks (will probably just be different coloured beams or something T_T)...maybe


----------



## Countach (Jan 30, 2008)

i like what sakuri has done

yea there could be better characters

yea there could be better final smashes

yea there should be no clones

but the fact is i want the game soooo bad, even with the flaws.  so there is no use in complaining about something we have no control over, lets just go buy it and be happy playing what looks like an amazing game


----------



## Maycara (Jan 30, 2008)

Psysalis said:


> i decided to look it up.... jesus fucking christ ....



muwhahahahaha you fell for the trap!!!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 30, 2008)

Shishou said:


> Brawl = most rushed game ever.
> 
> All because of Sakurai and his .  The main point of SSB is the characters and fighting friends constantly for years to come.
> 
> Not fucking adventure modes.


wtf Final Smashes, Assist Trophies, and SSE are awesome but the stikers andd normal Troohies are not


----------



## zagman505 (Jan 30, 2008)

Deputy Myself said:


> Fuck all those Starfox ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> 
> gimme Isaac



i second this opinion. seriously wtf though. ROB, wolf and toon link over VASTLY more popular choices like ridley, krystal, geno, isaac, etc etc etc? i don't even mind ROB that much anymore, but why the fuck do we still need clones in the game? i know i'm still going to love the game in the end, but this final roster is just disappointing.


----------



## Xell (Jan 30, 2008)

God, I knew Phoenix Wright wasn't going to be in it, but I atleast expected around 45 characters for this game.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 30, 2008)

at least Wolf have diferent effect for his reflector and blaster


----------



## Psysalis (Jan 30, 2008)

it would have been awesome if they put viewtiful joe in here


----------



## zagman505 (Jan 30, 2008)

it would have been awesome if they put actually new characters in there instead of clones.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 30, 2008)

Psysalis said:


> it would have been awesome if they put viewtiful joe in here



Yeah, and Gilbert Gottfried would have been just as awesome.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 30, 2008)

well i like falco and wolf better than fox


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 30, 2008)

With the exception of some of the clones, I'm totally content with the roster. Character-wise, it's a dream come true for me. I only would've added Ridley and another third party, myself. 

Anyway, by comparison, Melee's roster was so much worse. I mean, think about it:

Dr. Mario
Pichu
Roy (at the time, a nobody used to advertise his game which hadn't even come out yet in Japan)
Young Link (just boring Young Link)

over no Wario, no King Dedede, no Diddy Kong, no more-worthy-second-gen-Pokemon, etc.?

At the time, Melee's list was far more annoying to fans.

And yet what...we all played and loved Melee. Some of us still fucking play Melee!!!

My point is: Brawl is everything Melee was (minus Mewtwo) but better! Stage Builder! Online! Subspace Motherfucking Emissary! Co-op everything!!

Be disappointed with the roster all you want now. But when it comes out, I guarantee you'll be loving it for years to come.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 30, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> With the exception of some of the clones, I'm totally content with the roster. Character-wise, it's a dream come true for me. I only would've added Ridley and another third party, myself.
> 
> Anyway, by comparison, Melee's roster was so much worse. I mean, think about it:
> 
> ...


true but let's hope SSB4 that is not directed by Sakurai


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 30, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> With the exception of some of the clones, I'm totally content with the roster. Character-wise, it's a dream come true for me. I only would've added Ridley and another third party, myself.
> 
> Anyway, by comparison, Melee's roster was so much worse. I mean, think about it:
> 
> ...



The only thing going against Brawl beyond the roster could be some that will not be happy with SSE, as it can be fully beaten 100% in less than 10 hours.

But overall, in terms of streams, I have seen some immense lag when loading up a fight over wi-fi, and it's not the stream. Like it will take 20 seconds to go from 3, 2, 1, to GO!!


----------



## Maycara (Jan 30, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> true but let's hope SSB4 that is not directed by Sakurai



but if it isnt...it might not be the same...lets not forget he CREATED SMASH!! the thing we love so much...it would be like Handing Naruto to Oda from One Piece...ya...Or vice versa..


----------



## Xell (Jan 30, 2008)

Minzara said:


> but if it isnt...it might not be the same...lets not forget he CREATED SMASH!! the thing we love so much...it would be like Handing Naruto to Oda from One Piece...ya...Or vice versa..



Naruto would be better then. 

But I agree. You couldn't give Super Smash Bros. to anyone else. Sakurai just needs to stop being a damn troll.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 30, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> The only thing going against Brawl beyond the roster could be some that will not be happy with SSE, as it can be fully beaten 100% in less than 10 hours.
> 
> But overall, in terms of streams, I have seen some immense lag when loading up a fight over wi-fi, and it's not the stream. Like it will take 20 seconds to go from 3, 2, 1, to GO!!


it a fighting SSE is a bonus game which is awesome


----------



## Maycara (Jan 30, 2008)

Xell said:


> Naruto would be better then.
> 
> But I agree. You couldn't give Super Smash Bros. to anyone else. Sakurai just needs to stop being a damn troll.



I rather not have Naruto become strech arm strong, lol.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 30, 2008)

is it true that Lucario float? because that dont make cense 






Xell said:


> Naruto would be better then.
> 
> But I agree. You couldn't give Super Smash Bros. to anyone else. Sakurai just needs to stop being a damn troll.


you mean having deformed character and commedie every were? hell no naruto would be ruined


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 30, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> true but let's hope SSB4 that is not directed by Sakurai


Can't agree with that at all. Honestly, your opinion makes me a little ticked.

In my opinion, it's quite clear that the Smash series is as good as it is because of that man's dedication to the series. It's his hard work and ideas that really make the series one of the best Nintendo/gaming has ever produced (imo). And Iwata and Nintendo seem to have the same feeling if those Ask Iwata interviews are any indication. 

Just because your favorite character didn't make, it isn't necessarily his fault. It's not like he added Wolf and made clone characters because he solely wanted to. If he honestly cared so much about the StarFox franchise, he would've known Falco hates the Land Master, for example. 

Undoubtedly, the clone characters are once again the result of him obviously not having enough time/as much time as he would've preferred. And before you start saying "Blah blah, Brawl had a lot more development time...Melee = rushed," realize just how much extra shit is in this game. Honestly, I'm amazed he put in so much in the time he had. 

I honestly believe a huge reason as to why Wolf was added was due to the popularity of Fox and Falco in Melee. There's a reason why people joke about "No items. Fox only. Final Destination"....Fox and Falco were by far the most overused characters in Melee. Ever watch tournament videos? They're ALWAYS there.

Sakurai probably figured fans love the StarFox series so much and thus decided to add another option in the form of rival/villain character Wolf. Sakurai listens to the fans. He made polls. He gave us online. He gave us a Stage Builder. He always gives us endless customization!  

A Smash without Sakurai is a Smash that I would personally be weary of. 


Goofy Titan said:


> The only thing going against Brawl beyond the roster could be some that will not be happy with SSE, as it can be fully beaten 100% in less than 10 hours.
> 
> But overall, in terms of streams, I have seen some immense lag when loading up a fight over wi-fi, and it's not the stream. Like it will take 20 seconds to go from 3, 2, 1, to GO!!


We have Wi-Fi vids? Sweet. 

Not too surprised if it's the truth. I mean, for a game as hectic as Smash to run in 60 FPS perfectly in-game is quite the feat, imo. Not having 60 FPS at all times online is expected, imo.

And the fact that Subspace is even near 10 hours absolutely amazes me. Compared to Melee's single player, it's fucking incredible.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 30, 2008)

100% true tenshi! People need to get over their whining. Simply put this game will be amazing, despite not having every little character people wanted.


----------



## Countach (Jan 30, 2008)

besides for me missing the cut i cant wait to play

ohh and if anyone cares the dojo updated today and has the initial roster set


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 30, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> We have Wi-Fi vids? Sweet.
> 
> Not too surprised if it's the truth. I mean, for a game as hectic as Smash to run in 60 FPS perfectly in-game is quite the feat, imo. Not having 60 FPS at all times online is expected, imo.
> 
> And the fact that Subspace is even near 10 hours absolutely amazes me. Compared to Melee's single player, it's fucking incredible.



Well, people are probably recording the streams, so yeah, I think we will see vids.

It doesn't drop in FPS, it literally freezes the frame and seems like it's locked up. THAT is the negative.

*Samus is entering, screen stops about halfway of her enterence*

*5 seconds later*

3......

*goes back to normal*

2...

*stops*

*2 seconds later*

1...

Yeah, you get the point.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 30, 2008)

But does it run perfectly once the match starts?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 30, 2008)

Once GO is started, yeah, it holds well.

Beyond that, I've only seen dips in framerate with Wi-fi is team matches beyond the GO point.

Those matches also have a long wait time when the game tells you everything is ready and is loading up the stage.


----------



## Countach (Jan 30, 2008)

how does the flacon punch look, faster or slower, or the same?


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 30, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Once GO is started, yeah, it holds well.
> 
> Beyond that, I've only seen dips in framerate with Wi-fi is team matches beyond the GO point.
> 
> Those matches also have a long wait time when the game tells you everything is ready and is loading up the stage.


I can deal with that then. 

As long as the actual game play is, for the most part, uninterrupted, we can still have our Smash tournament here on NF. 

Sign up if you guys haven't already, btw! I'll get around to updating the list soon.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 30, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> I can deal with that then.
> 
> As long as the actual game play is, for the most part, uninterrupted, we can still have our Smash tournament here on NF.
> 
> Sign up if you guys haven't already, btw! I'll get around to updating the list soon.



Ya i signed up about 2 weeks ago...; ; lol


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 30, 2008)

Countach said:


> were are u watching the videos
> 
> 
> and the only thing that makes me angry is that there is some snotty kid in japan just falcon punching away, and im stuck in america with my 360



I posted a link directly to the current stream I am on.

The snotty kids in Japan seem more fixed on hearing the music of the game over Falcon punches..D:<


----------



## Maycara (Jan 30, 2008)

Iwata asks...vol.7


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 30, 2008)

I take it I missed Wolf? I just woke up, what's gone on in the past 8 hours?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 30, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Can't agree with that at all. Honestly, your opinion makes me a little ticked.
> 
> In my opinion, it's quite clear that the Smash series is as good as it is because of that man's dedication to the series. It's his hard work and ideas that really make the series one of the best Nintendo/gaming has ever produced (imo). And Iwata and Nintendo seem to have the same feeling if those Ask Iwata interviews are any indication.
> 
> ...


well atually im not Dissapointed because of Wolf i actually like him more than Fox. 

it R.O.B  that the only disapoiting think of brawl 

but any way the clone should have at least have a original FS i mean the could have give Falco a FS similar to Snake but whit the Air Wing or that giant launcher in one of hi game art

Ness FS could have been PK Rocking
Wolf Final Smash could have been that he call the Star Wolf for help


hey maybe Wolf can call the Star Wolf in the corneria stage?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 30, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> I take it I missed Wolf? I just woke up, what's gone on in the past 8 hours?



Wolf is confirmed, ANOTHER clone of Fox. Last character confirmation when he was unlocked.

Also confirmed there are optional party members in SSE, as he was unlocked from there.


----------



## Countach (Jan 30, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Wolf is confirmed, ANOTHER clone of Fox. Last character confirmation when he was unlocked.
> 
> Also confirmed there are optional party members in SSE, as he was unlocked from there.



so in other words u have to beat sse 2+ times to get eveyone?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 30, 2008)

Countach said:


> so in other words u have to beat sse 2+ times to get eveyone?



No, some stages have alternate doors, secret doors if you will. Apparently the guy who unlocked him went into one he didn't before and got him.

Sonic is also an optional party member.

It simply means if you want all the possible party members before fighting the final boss, you better research where they are hidden in SSE.

You can always go back to a stage and replay it for the alt. door.


----------



## Xell (Jan 30, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> you mean having deformed character and commedie every were? hell no naruto would be ruined



Naruto's already ruined. If Naruto could stretch, things would get better. 


Anyways, I've just been playing Melee and I forgot how fun it is. "FALCON PAANCH"


----------



## Maycara (Jan 30, 2008)

Xell said:


> Naruto's already ruined. If Naruto could stretch, things would get better.
> 
> 
> Anyways, I've just been playing Melee and I forgot how fun it is. "FALCON PAANCH"



it depressies me to play melee...since Roy was my main...and he wont be in brawl...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 30, 2008)

so are Ganondorf special moves the same?






Xell said:


> Naruto's already ruined. If Naruto could stretch, things would get better.
> 
> 
> Anyways, I've just been playing Melee and I forgot how fun it is. "FALCON PAANCH"


that you opinion i dont think naruto is ruined plus i dont like deformed characters


----------



## K-deps (Jan 30, 2008)

Here's the first part of the fight with Kenpachi. Watch to about 1:40, then go ahead to 4:20.

theres some wolf gameplay.
Some of his moves might be similar but seriously everyone quit bitching. Just because some characters are alike doesn't mean this game fails or Sakurai shouldn't make the next SSB.

This place is full of Negative Nancys


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 30, 2008)

I've only seen ganondorf's basic attacks (side smash is now a kick... but lol... that was almost the old side smash of capt. ) and they keep the same (thankfully for me)

but his up+b is now different.. it's not a grab... it a shoulder thrust upwards and then he punches with the free arm... awesome... for damage purposes... but i'm afraid he's lost some recovery now ./ _ \. not being able to cling on someone and then up+b again...

as for the other b moves... someone has a vid?...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 30, 2008)

well look like wolf A moves are different but hard to tell he could be like luigi


----------



## Maycara (Jan 30, 2008)

Never liked Fox, Or Falco...so I really don't care for Wolf...Meta Knight, and Marth are my peeps...until I actually play the game i find someone more badass,lol.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 30, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> well look like wolf A moves are different but hard to tell he could be like luigi



I just posted that

And yea they do seem different enough to not be complained over


----------



## Noah (Jan 30, 2008)

So. Having just realized this thread is here now, I skimmed back a few pages and see that we get Wolf, Ganondorf and Cap. I didn't expect Wolf to be much mroe than a clone, so I won't cry about that. Ganon though....what is he? A psuedo-clone? Seems like his basic attacks are clones, but his specials are slightly different?

Anyway. I didn't see it in the last few pages: what's the full roster now?


----------



## Maycara (Jan 30, 2008)

Noah said:


> So. Having just realized this thread is here now, I skimmed back a few pages and see that we get Wolf, Ganondorf and Cap. I didn't expect Wolf to be much mroe than a clone, so I won't cry about that. Ganon though....what is he? A psuedo-clone? Seems like his basic attacks are clones, but his specials are slightly different?
> 
> Anyway. I didn't see it in the last few pages: what's the full roster now?





Everything there + Wolf


----------



## Noah (Jan 30, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Everything there + Wolf



Hrm. I can't help but notice the complete absence of Mike Jones. [insert multiple posts of crybabying]


----------



## Maycara (Jan 30, 2008)

Deputy Myself said:


> Will Wolf take Ness' place on the roster, so everything else moves one to the right? That would make sense lol



I guess, lol.



Noah said:


> Hrm. I can't help but notice the complete absence of Mike Jones. [insert multiple posts of crybabying]




WHO? lol


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 30, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> I know that I'll still love the game, but I just don't understand why they'd choose _another_ Fox clone over the many other characters such as King K. Rool, another 3rd party character and even Krystal (I just feel that this game lacks female characters).



I dunno....maybe....BECAUSE EVERYONE KEEP SAYING THEY WANT ANOTHER FOX CLONE!!!  (check out yesterday's posts)


Anyway...STOP BITCHING PPL!  I'm ok with the clones, I'm not happy with the new opening...SO WHAT!?!?  Gameplay is all that matter.  U don't like the character...just don't play him.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 30, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Everything there + Wolf



AKA


----------



## Maycara (Jan 30, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> AKA



thanks...couldnt find it, lol


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 30, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> AKA
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Pretty epic roster IMO.

I really don't mind any of the "clones", its going to be amazing anyway. I really cannot wait to get this and play.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 30, 2008)

I can't believe they ditched Mewtwo but included two Fox clones both from the same game. If anything puts me off playing more Starfox games its this.

Anyway Lucario is fantastic and I look forward to using him to kick Wolf's sorry butt.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 30, 2008)

So entire roster is confirmed now er what?


----------



## Countach (Jan 30, 2008)

any word on gannon, marth, and rob final smashes


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 30, 2008)

Ganondorf's FS, yes.

It's his pig transformation at the end of Twilight Princess: the monster Ganon. Looks to be about Giga Bowser size...maybe a bit smaller since it walks on all fours.

Someone will most likely post the picture proof in a bit.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 30, 2008)

Countach said:


> any word on gannon, marth, and rob final smashes


Well Ganondorf has one of his Twilight Princess Ganon forms. However I am interested to see what R.O.B does.

Edit: Crud, beaten to it and Tenshi explained the form better than I did.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 30, 2008)

Does ganon have his sword or what?


----------



## Ronin (Jan 30, 2008)

Akuma said:


> So entire roster is confirmed now er what?



yea, the wait is over


----------



## Akuma (Jan 30, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOserFbxaCc[/YOUTUBE]

Toon Link vs Ganon, Sorry if its been posted already.


----------



## Luffy-Kaizokuou (Jan 30, 2008)

not sure if it has doesn't work tho...


----------



## omegashadow (Jan 30, 2008)

yo can some one give spoilers on meta knight if they find some


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 30, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Toon Link vs Ganon, Sorry if its been posted already.



It has, but it's okay. So much stuff has came out in the past day it's understandable lol.



Luffy-Kaizokuou said:


> not sure if it has doesn't work tho...



Yeah it does work


----------



## Luffy-Kaizokuou (Jan 30, 2008)

the video is not working for me


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 30, 2008)

Ganondorf look so awesome his TP beat his OoT and WW desing


----------



## Akuma (Jan 30, 2008)

Meh Ganon looks the same, pisses me off.


----------



## Countach (Jan 30, 2008)

ganon FS better be playable and not just hog rush ala falcon FS


----------



## Luffy-Kaizokuou (Jan 30, 2008)

it worked this time XD


----------



## KamiKazi (Jan 30, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Does ganon have his sword or what?


if he does use it it'll be for a move or two only but otherwise no.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 30, 2008)

Looking at that gameplay video, Wolf actually looks different from Fox and Falco...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 30, 2008)

yeah.. i didn't notice anything similar on his moves.. except for the up kick lol...


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 30, 2008)

Chaps said:


> Link removed
> 
> theres some wolf gameplay.
> Some of his moves might be similar but seriously everyone quit bitching. Just because some characters are alike doesn't mean this game fails or Sakurai shouldn't make the next SSB.
> ...



You think this place is bad?

Go to the Gamefaqs boards...


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jan 30, 2008)

So is there a confirmation of Wolf's FS?

I also dig the Pokey Statue and 2nd the Final Boss Fight from MOTHER 3 in 3D!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 30, 2008)

Wolf and Falco FS are the Land Master they probably send people flying  in different  dirrections like Zelda and Shiek FS


----------



## Even (Jan 30, 2008)

Lovin the roster 
There's actually 37 characters in the game, as Samus/Zero Suit Samus and Zelda/Sheik are in the same character spot


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 30, 2008)

Even said:


> Lovin the roster
> There's actually 37 characters in the game, as Samus/Zero Suit Samus and Zelda/Sheik are in the same character spot



39 if you count all of Pokemon Trainers Pokemon.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 30, 2008)

192830192830982109882390749823749872398409182374982371984910703928079827194827908417923874987239874198749812837498127398479182374987139847937498173894795647851092935873471082309547398807489384083095742309582149570213840927507451923478263491647812639476273846782136

If you count the pixels used to make them


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jan 30, 2008)

Mario said:


> 192830192830982109882390749823749872398409182374982371984910703928079827194827908417923874987239874198749812837498127398479182374987139847937498173894795647851092935873471082309547398807489384083095742309582149570213840927507451923478263491647812639476273846782136
> 
> If you count the pixels used to make them



Over 3 times that if you count what makes the stages.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 30, 2008)

Mario said:


> 192830192830982109882390749823749872398409182374982371984910703928079827194827908417923874987239874198749812837498127398479182374987139847937498173894795647851092935873471082309547398807489384083095742309582149570213840927507451923478263491647812639476273846782136
> 
> If you count the pixels used to make them


Don't forget the Pokemon, assist trophies and bosses.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jan 30, 2008)

This roster is quite nice (though I preferred Krystal over Wolf). But come on Sakurai 3 landmasters FS ? And the only one who ever uses it is fox apparantly. That's just lazy


----------



## Ronin (Jan 30, 2008)

Icy_eagle said:


> This roster is quite nice (though I preferred Krystal over Wolf). But come on Sakurai 3 landmasters FS ? And the only one who ever uses it is fox apparantly. That's just lazy



arent you that guy from smashboards?


----------



## BAD BD (Jan 30, 2008)

Icy_eagle said:


> This roster is quite nice (though I preferred Krystal over Wolf). But come on Sakurai 3 landmasters FS ? And the only one who ever uses it is fox apparantly. That's just lazy



I don't really care. I will probobly turn off final smash. The user of it usually wins the match.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh God, Smashfags.

I mean Smashboarders.

But I really don't think two fox clones are nesescary


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jan 30, 2008)

The Original said:


> arent you that guy from smashboards?



I was recognised 
I usually just lurk there but yeah, i?m that guy 



(srsly though, haven't posted there for months, how did you recognise me)


----------



## Hiruko (Jan 30, 2008)

Mario said:


> Oh God, Smashfags.
> 
> I mean Smashboarders.
> 
> But I really don't think two fox clones are nesescary



Well, he is supposedly the best character so why not clone him?


----------



## Jazz (Jan 30, 2008)

*cough*

I think you mean Me.  I am the best, without me, Smash bros wouldn't exist.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jan 30, 2008)

From the gameplay I´ve seen so Wolf dosen´t look much like Fox. Almost all his moves are diffrent or work in a new way...


----------



## Ronin (Jan 30, 2008)

Hiruko said:


> Well, he is supposedly the best character so why not clone him?



All the cool people have clones, well either those or puppets. 



			
				icy_eagle said:
			
		

> I was recognised
> I usually just lurk there but yeah, i?m that guy
> 
> 
> ...


 I just new


----------



## BAD BD (Jan 30, 2008)

Other than Wolf's final samsh he doesn't seem bad. Now we have a faster fox and a stronger fox. Now less people will play as fox. 

And I have another character to own you with.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jan 30, 2008)

Mario said:


> Oh God, Smashfags.
> 
> I mean Smashboarders.
> 
> But I really don't think two fox clones are nesescary



 what's with that?

They're arent that much of a clones. Falco is dual wielding blasters and he throws his reflector a short distance


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 30, 2008)

Icy_eagle said:


> what's with that?
> 
> They're arent that much of a clones. Falco is dual wielding blasters and he throws his reflector a short distance




Not that I do not believe you, but, is there actual footage of Falco using dual blasters INGAME?

Diddy uses dual pop guns in SSE aswell, just like Falco, but he uses 1 in gameplay(FS doesnt count)


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jan 30, 2008)

Falco-san said:


> Not that I do not believe you, but, is there actual footage of Falco using dual blasters INGAME?
> 
> Diddy uses dual pop guns in SSE aswell, just like Falco, but he uses 1 in gameplay(FS doesnt count)



Now that you mention it I haven't actually seen him dual wielding in actual gameplay 

I'll still say he's luigified


----------



## Jazz (Jan 30, 2008)

The internet...

Where rumor=fact


----------



## Countach (Jan 30, 2008)

i just watched the lucario vid and he is what mewtwo was supposed to be

he best have a mewtwo costume


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 30, 2008)

Countach said:


> i just watched the lucario vid and he is what mewtwo was supposed to be
> 
> he best have a mewtwo costume



Lucario seems amazing lol, like you said he's what Mewtwo was supposed to be.
I'm really anxious to try him out.


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 30, 2008)

Wolf should of had an AirWing for his FS, he never used a Land Crusier thing b4 =/

ROB still sucks, Megaman is who I wanted to see and wow at there still being clones, this game will be epic but i had a lot more potential then it was given.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 30, 2008)

Icy_eagle said:


> what's with that?
> 
> They're arent that much of a clones. Falco is dual wielding blasters and he throws his reflector a short distance


And Dr Mario fired pills but he was still a Mario clone.


----------



## omegashadow (Jan 30, 2008)

Does anyone know what meta knight's SS is?


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 30, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylwAOTUoD7c[/YOUTUBE]

C.Falcon and Olimar footage.


----------



## Luffy-Kaizokuou (Jan 30, 2008)

cool video Olimar looks hard to use tho...


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 30, 2008)

Olimar just doesn't look like a character I'd enjoy playing. I mean it's a very neat concept, and is prolly kinda fun, but just not my style.


----------



## Luffy-Kaizokuou (Jan 30, 2008)

where did you find that video?


----------



## nephilimx (Jan 30, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> And Dr Mario fired pills but he was still a Mario clone.



Had a different spike and a few other things like his range changed his gameplay alot compared with normal mario.

Atleast Dr Mario would of had his own Final smash in brawl.. if he was in it  Wolf doesnt even have a landmaster, he died before they were created lol


----------



## Draydi (Jan 30, 2008)

I kind of always thought of clones like:
One is faster and weaker while the other is stronger and slower, both have disadvantages and advantages. Plus it's more variety to suit the player's play-style. Though while i was watching one video of Wolf footage, he didn't seem all that "clonish" I don't know though, I haven't seen enough footage.

But yeah, on another note, it's really stupid that they made all 3 FSs the same.  Especially considering the fact that supposedly, Wolf never used a Landmaster. That's not all that realistic.

WW Link looks really fast, I think I'm gonna enjoy playing with him. Has there been any footage of his FS yet?


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 30, 2008)

That video was great, Captain Falcon is the man.  Olimar looks pretty interesting...won't be a main, but a nice change sometimes.

The people saying this game is ruined due to a couple of clones need to shut the hell up.  Stage creation, online play, dozens of cool new levels, 3rd party characters, final smashes, 10 hour 1-player with plenty of nice cutscenes...This game is absolutely amazing.


----------



## Luffy-Kaizokuou (Jan 30, 2008)

Olimar will probably be a character for when whiners claim to have lost only because you are using a main XD i hate those ppl  i just use a crappy character then own 'em XD


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 30, 2008)

CF was looking badass.


----------



## BAD BD (Jan 30, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Olimar just doesn't look like a character I'd enjoy playing. I mean it's a very neat concept, and is prolly kinda fun, but just not my style.



My style is speed rape everyone and counter every move thrown at me. Works well with Falco and Marth.

Or if I use Bowser or DK I wait for my opponent and then use crowd control attacks and combo them into smash attacks.


----------



## Countach (Jan 30, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> CF was looking badass.



has he ever not looked bad ass


----------



## Jazz (Jan 30, 2008)

I swore I heard "SHOW ME YOUR MOVES" in there when he attacked big ROB

Lol


----------



## BAD BD (Jan 30, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> CF was looking badass.



He does not just look badass, he IS badass.


----------



## /root (Jan 30, 2008)

Any screenshots of Luigi's FS? I can't view vids at work


----------



## Jazz (Jan 30, 2008)

Where do you work?

I work on a car dealership from 7:00 A.M. to 2:30 P.M.

It sucks


----------



## Dark Dragon (Jan 30, 2008)

The roster could have been better in my opinion. I mean, why would you choose three clones and an unwanted character (R.O.B) over unique and WANTED characters? The roster had so much more potential. Whatever, I have Diddy Kong (who will be one of my mains) and a buffed Zelda (who will be my other main.) 

Just cause the roster didn't live up to my expectations, I am still gonna buy the game and I *know* I'm gonna enjoy it. If this game has as much replay value as Melee, I'm gonna be playing this game for the next seven years or so.


----------



## Countach (Jan 30, 2008)

Mario said:


> Where do you work?
> 
> I work on a car dealership from 7:00 A.M. to 2:30 P.M.
> 
> It sucks



hey you can only bitch about things that Sakurai makes here


----------



## Jazz (Jan 30, 2008)

Shit...

*Makes Job Complaint Thread*


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jan 30, 2008)

People, don't bash ROB

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHaOs4FBpwE[/YOUTUBE]

Do the ROB


----------



## Ronin (Jan 30, 2008)

What happened in the vid above with cap and olimar should have been the Cap's FS.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 30, 2008)

The only thing about this roster that I don't like is R.O.B. Every thing else is awesome to me. Yes even Wolf who really isn't a full clone.


----------



## Countach (Jan 30, 2008)

Icy_eagle said:


> People, don't bash ROB
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHaOs4FBpwE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Do the ROB



i hate u for getting my hopes up to see what rob can do then u give me this


----------



## BAD BD (Jan 30, 2008)

Same here. ROB was completely unwanted and he also seems realy weak.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 30, 2008)

Half of the characters on there are unwanted to me :/


----------



## Jazz (Jan 30, 2008)

Why the fuck does everyone hate ROB?  He's been in tons of Nintendo games, and no one complained then.  I personally like ROB.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 30, 2008)

YES!

Star Wolf...!


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 30, 2008)

Hes a slot waste, you can't honestly say there is no one else you'd rather not see Mario.


----------



## /root (Jan 30, 2008)

ROB is at least a unique character though, and Mario is right, there have been a hell of a lot of ROB cameos in Ninty games.

You could even accuse Sakurai of having four characters from the StarFox universe if you included "ROB's" role in Lylat Wars 

I'm more upset about the presence of clone characters than I am about a new, individual character.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 30, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> Hes a slot waste, you can't honestly say there is no one else you'd rather not see Mario.



I actually like him in there, I can't think of anyone to replace him.  But WOLF... There's another thing...

And Adam is right, FOUR FROM STARFOX?

WHAT THE HELL?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 30, 2008)

I'll only be angry if Golduck doesn't make it into the pokeball pokemon... lol...

Actually if Tyrannitar and Weavile aren't there i'll call BS... ...


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 30, 2008)

Omg does everyone like to complain.

Do I wish some people made it in? Yes.
Do I care if they arn't and b!tch bout it? no.

What's the point of complaining? There's no possible way of changing it.
That's like me with fire emblem;I saw my friend playing,thought it was stupid.
I bought it,and now I love the thing,so you guys can't really say anything until you play the freckin game.

Aye aye aye,your acting like your gonna do suicide over it,seriously,stfu,dam.

and ROB's the WTF character,that's easy to notice.

Anyway,all this SSE footage and new characters make me want the game more,only about a month to go


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 30, 2008)

So i was discussing ROB with my friends, and they said something I agree on, and we all concluded...

ROB would be in Brawl regardless....

He is NOT taking Ridleys place(I wanted him SO bad, but alas, I got over it)
Even not Geno's
Or Clloud's/Spiderman/(Insert charater of choice)

He is the WTF char of this game, even IF ridley would be in, so would ROB, even IF Megaman would be in, so would ROB.


So, even tho I am not really sold yet on ROB, you cant blame him on (insert char you wanted that didnt make it here) being out.

He's not replacing, or, blocking out anyone, the roster could have been COMPLETLEY different, but he WOULD be there...

EDIT to clear something up!

ROB the nintendo toy is NOT ROB from Starfox, just sharing names, thats all..

 Starfox ROB  

ROB the robot:


----------



## Countach (Jan 30, 2008)

Marths final smash is a critical hit, highly likely a OHKO

Gannon is just like CF but he runs at them in pig mode

G&W becomes a squid then does something

JP becomes huge and just pushed people off the stage


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 30, 2008)

Krystal, Megaman, Ridley or even bloody Bowser JR would be better then ROB to me but w/e, just wont play him.

btw anyone got the vid to Lucarios FS?


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 30, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> Krystal, Megaman, Ridley or even bloody Bowser JR would be better then ROB to me but w/e, just wont play him.
> 
> btw anyone got the vid to Lucarios FS?



Seriously,you can't say that.
Unless you only play characters for their looks,ROB could be the most f-ing awesome character in the game,so you can't say anything until you play it.


----------



## Countach (Jan 30, 2008)

lucario FS is near the end

Master of puppets


----------



## K-deps (Jan 30, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> Krystal, Megaman, Ridley or even bloody Bowser JR would be better then ROB to me but w/e, just wont play him.
> 
> btw anyone got the vid to Lucarios FS?



Master of puppets
Heres its near the end


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 30, 2008)

^ thanks too



Mishudo said:


> Seriously,you can't say that.
> Unless you only play characters for their looks,ROB could be the most f-ing awesome character in the game,so you can't say anything until you play it.


Looks are what matters to me pretty much lmao.


Countach said:


> lucario FS is near the end
> 
> Master of puppets



Thanks~


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 30, 2008)

Wolf is in, my life is complete


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 30, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> ^ thanks too
> 
> 
> Looks are what matters to me pretty much lmao.


Wow...lol..
Even if they play like crap?
haha..
Oh well,your opinion


----------



## K-deps (Jan 30, 2008)

Master of puppets

Here's some Event match video. Not sure if it's been posted.(He plays on easy so it's...easy)

Theres some ROB gameplay in this and he likes fine, nothing to bitch about.

Also is Lucas really a clone. Basically all of the smashes are different, standard B is different and probably some other stuff too. I personally think that's good enough.


----------



## Countach (Jan 30, 2008)

i kinda like Falcons non Punch final smash


----------



## Jazz (Jan 30, 2008)

I am SOOOO With Mishu.  No point in complaining, you don't even know HOW Rob's gameplay is.  I'll play every new character and make my choices, but you guys are unfairly biased against ROB becasue he's new.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 30, 2008)

Mario said:


> I am SOOOO With Mishu.  No point in complaining, you don't even know HOW Rob's gameplay is.  I'll play every new character and make my choices, but you guys are unfairly biased against ROB becasue he's new.



AMEN MA BROTHA


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 30, 2008)

OH GUESS WHAT?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!







SMASH BROS IN MY HIZOUSE!!!

EAT SHIT FUCKERS!!!


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 30, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> OH GUESS WHAT?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can I come over?


----------



## Jazz (Jan 30, 2008)

Dammit DS

I don't get it for another two days...


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jan 30, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> OH GUESS WHAT?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn you Donkey Show and damn the month delay in America.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jan 30, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> OH GUESS WHAT?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


fucking show off 



Mario said:


> Dammit DS
> 
> I don't get it for another two days...


2 days...i don't get it for another month


----------



## /root (Jan 30, 2008)

tbh I'm more impressed with the TV


----------



## Jazz (Jan 30, 2008)

Haha, sucks to be you XD

Also, did you get a Haircut or something?  you look bald in the last pic.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 30, 2008)

Falcon's Subspace Entrance is LEGENDARY!!!

[YOUTUBE]http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=q8J-2X2d84w[/YOUTUBE]

Uhmmm for some reason the Youtube link wont work, so just copy and paste it...


----------



## K-deps (Jan 30, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> OH GUESS WHAT?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YOU SUCK....YOU CAN BLOW.....nvm

Can I come over?

EDIT: Are you posting videos?
If not impressions are needed


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 30, 2008)

Mario said:


> Haha, sucks to be you XD
> 
> Also, did you get a Haircut or something?  you look bald in the last pic.



I've always shaved my head so, yeah.  Okay, bye bye everyone.  See you sometime soon.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 30, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Falcon's Subspace Entrance is LEGENDARY!!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=q8J-2X2d84w[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Uhmmm for some reason the Youtube link wont work, so just copy and paste it...



It's because you're using the UK Youtube, use the normal one.

EDIT: Luigi FS


----------



## slimscane (Jan 30, 2008)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> I'm DS, and everyone hates me


Whoa, don't beat yourself up DS!


It's been a while, how is everyone?

Me, I'm awesome, Ness, Game and Watch, ROB? If only it had Poo and Mega man, then I could die happy, alas, I'll just have to live happy, so I'm probably better off.

*To everyone complaining about the character list*: Then don't play the game. If it's such a big deal that ROB and Star Wolf are in besides [insert character], then don't play. Trust me, we'll all be alot happier if you take your child like immaturity else where and leave the people who actually like games to enjoy this one.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 30, 2008)

Mario said:


> It's because you're using the UK Youtube, use the normal one.
> 
> EDIT: Luigi FS


----------



## /root (Jan 30, 2008)

ffs people really don't care about the characters themselves. It's the clonesets.

Sakurai promised no clone characters.

We recieved MULTIPLE clone characters.

It is a valid complaint in re: to clones, and I wish everyone who keeps trying to take the 'gamers high road' would get the fuck off it and realise that this is one time where the complaining isn't an 'immature gamer issue'.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 30, 2008)

1. Constant damage

2. Makes 'em loopy


----------



## Gentleman (Jan 30, 2008)

Tell me how R.O.B. is! I really want to try him, Olimar, and Lucario! Just one more month, I need to play melee until this one comes out.

Oh and ganondorf, I still haven't seen ganondorf's moveset..


----------



## /root (Jan 30, 2008)

Toon Link's FS confirmed.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 30, 2008)

You guys do realize one month away from now is like March 4th or 3rd

EDIT: Rofl Adam, nice one.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 30, 2008)

Adam said:


> ffs people really don't care about the characters themselves. It's the clonesets.
> 
> Sakurai promised no clone characters.
> 
> ...



Maybe to Sakurai Clone Characters are characters with exactly the same move? I could be wrong though.





Mario said:


> 1. Constant damage
> 
> 2. Makes 'em loopy


Oh that's pretty cool.
That would be very effective in a smaller stage.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jan 30, 2008)

Adam said:


> ffs people really don't care about the characters themselves. It's the clonesets.
> 
> Sakurai promised no clone characters.
> 
> ...


there's 35 characters and what 4 of them clone characters? that's not that bad at all especially considering how much content is in the game. some of you are just too fucking picky and bitchy just cause a specific character wasn't included.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 30, 2008)

Mario said:


> It's because you're using the UK Youtube, use the normal one.
> 
> EDIT: Luigi FS


----------



## Gentleman (Jan 30, 2008)

I agree, complaining will do nothing for you because the game is already out. No one can change it for you, and just because one character- that even if it got put in, isn't necessarily going to be a good character- didn't get put in. The game is still going to be awesome, and the fact is you're still going to buy it.


----------



## Frieza (Jan 30, 2008)

_Fin_ said:


> You don't even know if he is a clone yet. Stop your complaining.
> 
> 
> As i said, we don't know any details. Once we know them and they turn out bad, THEN you can bitch.



It might sound like whining to you, but this game is not for me. Mind yourself buddy. If you want to play it, then go on and play, but shut your mouth.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 30, 2008)

Deputy Myself said:


> I don't get how one character being a clone can ruin the entire game



I know clone characters are never 100% alike the other.
I usually like playing with the clones.


----------



## sorrythatusernameistaken (Jan 30, 2008)

Adam said:


> ffs people really don't care about the characters themselves. It's the clonesets.
> 
> Sakurai promised no clone characters.
> 
> ...



Sakurai never said clones were not coming back he just said some characters were not returning


----------



## Gentleman (Jan 30, 2008)

It doesn't, people just like to complain, even though they'll still buy the game, and enjoy it. They just don't like their characters being included and other characters that are clones being included even though it's not a big deal. Who knows? They may even play the clone characters >.>


----------



## Ronin (Jan 30, 2008)

Adam said:


> tbh I'm more impressed with the TV



tbh so am I.


----------



## /root (Jan 30, 2008)

KamiKazi said:


> there's 35 characters and what 4 of them clone characters? that's not that bad at all especially considering how much content is in the game.


I feel like a broken record.

We were promised something.

We were given something else.

Ganondorf STILL has Falcon's moveset (one of if not the biggest complaint from the Melee generation against clone movesets. They aren't even from the same series).

Toon Link is STILL Young Link. They even had something like Majora's Mask Young Link to draw inspiration from, which could have a radically different moveset.

Fox not only has one clone but now has TWO. I don't care how awesome Wolf looks, if Wolf has Fox's moveset and Final Smash (despite the fact Wolf was never even a part of a squad that used a Landmaster) then it's just plain lazy developing. You have another series squad in Kirby, MetaKnight and Dedede who all have different movesets but a series squad in Fox, Falco and Wolf who all have the same moveset.

Believe it or not the sun does not fucking shine out of Nintendo's ass and the presence of these totally shadow-clone characters is evidence of poor prioritization and lazy developing by Sakurai & Team.



> I don't get how one character being a clone can ruin the entire game



It doesn't ruin the entire game.

It's just bullshit that the biggest complaint from the last gen of play was not addressed.



> Sakurai never said clones were not coming back he just said some characters were not returning



He said, most notably, clone characters were not returning. Which is why most people believed Falco to be out of the game.


----------



## slimscane (Jan 30, 2008)

Adam said:


> ffs people really don't care about the characters themselves. It's the clonesets.
> 
> Sakurai promised no clone characters.
> 
> ...



It's really only a clone if they have the exact same moveset, just with different speed/power. And regardless of splitting hairs, clones don't break a game. In fact, clones insure that that the game is more balanced.

Don't get me wrong. I don't like clones, and there are certianly characters that I were were out (falco, marth, sheik), but their inclusion doesn't make the game worse. You could argue that the inclusion of clones instead of some other character you want stops the game from being as good in your eyes, but it in no way makes the game _worse_.

The smash brothers games are said to be developed as though each were the last, I'm sure they did all they could to get the best cast list. But you also have to think about time frames, development costs, gameplay balance, and rights management. It's not just a matter of "Hey! Falco is still a lot like Fox, why didn't they put MegaMan instead?!" there is a lot more that goes into it.

So yes, it is immature, and I don't think that I'm taking a "gamer's high road" I'm just trying to be realistic. So much effort has been put into this game to insure that it's as good as it could be. They gave us an online mode (although it's annoying and gimped), they gave us a great roster, a totally sweet, and they made an undoubtedly fun game.

So please, everyone stop complaining.


----------



## Gentleman (Jan 30, 2008)

> I feel like a broken record.
> 
> We were promised something.
> 
> ...




He never promised he'd take out clones, everyone just assumed they would because they were so vastly unpopular.  He said he would be taking out some characters. And when Dojo never showed any clones, everyone just assumed, oh Sakurai took out the clones.  And if you think about it, he did. He took out  pichu, dr. mario, and roy. He also took out mewtwo, and added a character similar, but better and easier to use.  Besides you will still buy the game, and if you don't like the clones, then don't play them. It's not like the game becomes better without them. There would just be less characters to pick from.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 30, 2008)

Sakurai never promised we wouldn't get clones. He just said characters won't be returning.

Got a source to back that up?


----------



## /root (Jan 30, 2008)

slimscane said:


> But you also have to think about time frames, development costs, gameplay balance, and rights management.


Time frames and development costs?

They had time for an entire set of stickers but not enough time to make someone like Ridley (who has no rights issues) a playable character? Or give Ganondorf an individual moveset?

Hence why I said poor prioritization. The dev team spent too much time on things that, at the end of the day, don't add to a game's lastability. An additional character does.



> So yes, it is immature, and I don't think that I'm taking a "gamer's high road" I'm just trying to be realistic.


Realistic? You refuse to acknowledge legitimate complaints and continually try to say that the people making them are saying the game will be bad.

NEVER have I said the game will be bad. My complaints have been SOLELY focused on a SINGLE issue. the clone characters. And I am sorry, but there is no positive realism spin on the clone characters. It was lazy developing.



> Got a source to back that up?


It's all the same interview as far as I remember. He acknowledges the complaints about clone characters, and goes on to say certain characters would not be returning. Perhaps it was a poor assumption that carried too long.

At any rate, I stand by my complaint. It was lazy developing to leave them in as clones.


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 30, 2008)

I just saw a commercial with Mario chasing a dude.

ITSA SIGN.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 30, 2008)

This thread is getting a bit redundant.


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 30, 2008)

Just a tid bit.

I'm sorta jealous of DS right now.

Wishful thinking of the release date being pushed up? 

Ah well,one more month,oh how awesome it'll be.


----------



## Gentleman (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh wellz, has toon link's final smash been confirmed?
I don't think it will be a toon triforce slash
I hope it won't be! And is his moveset really completely the same as link's? His spin attack is charge up and the more you charge it up the longer you stay in it, that can be very useful


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 30, 2008)

So far I've seen him use the same up B,he uses a boomerang,and has a bow shooting arrows.
Let's hope his Down B is different lol


----------



## Akuma (Jan 30, 2008)

Toon Link and Link will be my mains I think. Either that or Meta Knight, Marth or Pit.


----------



## Gentleman (Jan 30, 2008)

Lucario, The Captain, possibly Toon Link, and DeDeDe for me


----------



## Shishou (Jan 30, 2008)

I think ima main Landmaster.


----------



## slimscane (Jan 30, 2008)

Making stickers is in no way equivalent to creating and balancing a playable character.

There are deadlines that are beyond the creators control even if money weren't an issue, but more development time also means more money, so it is.

Look, I'm not saying it's cool, or that it isn't a legitimate complaint, but it isn't a big deal and it's almost like looking for something to complain about. That's why I say it's immature. I can see why it bothers people, but clones _can't_ take away from a game.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 30, 2008)

slimscane said:


> HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE



LOL, I understand.  Not everyone can be me. 

And everyone stop being bitches about the roster.  The game is made of pure win... and I should know.


----------



## /root (Jan 30, 2008)

slimscane said:


> I can see why it bothers people, but clones _can't_ take away from a game.



I hope I've been clear, but just to confirm, I don't think that it is that detrimental to the game. I just think they could have, if nothing else, given Ganondorf a new moveset.

This argument has become circular anyway, so I'm moving on to make more landmaster jokes


----------



## Shishou (Jan 30, 2008)

Less time on SSE, more time on Ganondorf not being a clone.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 30, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, I understand.  Not everyone can be me.
> 
> And everyone stop being bitches about the roster.  The game is made of pure win... and I should know.



I just cried a man tear.....

So....how awesome is Brawl. Seems pretty cool....

EDIT: @ Adam
I see what you mean with the clones. But at least G-Dorf has some new moves. Not 100% clone


----------



## Jazz (Jan 30, 2008)

Who made that Geno pic, looks great


----------



## /root (Jan 30, 2008)

Confirmed as playable character after completing Classic on Normal Mode or higher in less than 7 minutes total gametime with either Game and Watch or R.O.B. -


----------



## Shishou (Jan 30, 2008)

Ganondorf's Up+B is BARELY different.  It is as different as say Falco and Fox's lasers in Melee with a slightly different animation.  




Mario said:


> Who made that Geno pic, looks great


Obviously not Sakurai.  Landmaster Tanks and ROB are more important than one of the most voted for characters.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 30, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, I understand.  Not everyone can be me.
> 
> And everyone stop being bitches about the roster.  The game is made of pure win... and I should know.


WHY ARE YOU NOT PLAYING THE GAME CONSTANTLY, IF I HAD THE GAME, I WOULDN'T BE EATING, TALKING, DRINKING, DEFECATING, OR BROWSING NF

NERD RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE


----------



## Gentleman (Jan 30, 2008)

Aww  But it does look really good, and I wonder what his moves would have been if he really was put in  We can only wonder


----------



## Jazz (Jan 30, 2008)

*Nerdgasm*

Track'd my Wii, it'll be here by 1:00 P.M. Tomorrow.

Sweet


----------



## slimscane (Jan 30, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, I understand.  Not everyone can be me.


Why would I want to be a coward? 





Take some Ness photos for me  Maybe I could imagine I was playing.



Adam said:


> I hope I've been clear, but just to confirm, I don't think that it is that detrimental to the game. I just think they could have, if nothing else, given Ganondorf a new moveset.
> 
> This argument has become circular anyway, so I'm moving on to make more landmaster jokes


Gotcha!


----------



## /root (Jan 30, 2008)

Virtual Boy's final smash confirmed:


----------



## Jazz (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## Shishou (Jan 30, 2008)

Donkey Show.  You can't say crap yet.  You JUST got the game, of course it feels awesome.

But as a competitive smash player who will be playing this game constantly for many years it is intolerable to have such a shit roster.  Sure there are plenty of new characters, but take away the clones and the roster isn't the impressive.  TWO clones of Fox, that is just fucking lazy.  Wolf doesn't even have a Landmaster.

My main hate on this game is the fact GANONDORF is a clone.  I love Ganondorf but I hate Captain Faglcon.  I was looking forward to Ganondorf having his sword either from TP or from the Spaceworld demo that was in Melee and going Ganon for his FS and play like Giga Bowser.  Instead we have him return as a clone when he should have never been a clone in the first place.  If they wanted to make him a clone he would have been better suited being an Ike or Mewtwo clone this time around.  Ganondorf is a weapon and magic user, always has been and always will be.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 30, 2008)

Shishou said:


> Donkey Show.  You can't say crap yet.  You JUST got the game, of course it feels awesome.
> 
> But as a competitive smash player who will be playing this game constantly for many years it is intolerable to have such a shit roster.  Sure there are plenty of new characters, but take away the clones and the roster isn't the impressive.  TWO clones of Fox, that is just fucking lazy.  Wolf doesn't even have a Landmaster.
> 
> My main hate on this game is the fact GANONDORF is a clone.  I love Ganondorf but I hate Captain Faglcon.  I was looking forward to Ganondorf having his sword either from TP or from the Spaceworld demo that was in Melee and going Ganon for his FS and play like Giga Bowser.  Instead we have him return as a clone when he should have never been a clone in the first place.  If they wanted to make him a clone he would have been better suited being an Ike or Mewtwo clone this time around.  Ganondorf is a weapon and magic user, always has been and always will be.



tl;dr

*Get over it* 

Brawl is win, always shall be. People just got their roster hopes up too high 

(all I wanted was Sonic xD)


----------



## Jazz (Jan 30, 2008)

It is confirmed.  Falcon's JUICE KNEE IS BACK.

Sweet


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 30, 2008)

Shishou said:


> Donkey Show.  You can't say crap yet.  You JUST got the game, of course it feels awesome.
> 
> But as a competitive smash player who will be playing this game constantly for many years it is intolerable to have such a shit roster.




I hate tourneyfags.



Mario said:


> It is confirmed.  Falcon's JUICE KNEE IS BACK.
> 
> Sweet


Source? Please be true!


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 30, 2008)

Btw  DS post info on the online when you can.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 30, 2008)

@Tenshi: It's in a Video by that BD cool guy


----------



## K-deps (Jan 30, 2008)

Mario said:


> It is confirmed.  Falcon's JUICE KNEE IS BACK.
> 
> Sweet



Please say theres a video of this. 
That would make my day.

EDIT: Thanks for posting right after I ask for it.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 30, 2008)

Mario said:


> @Tenshi: It's in a Video by that BD cool guy


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 30, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> I hate tourneyfags.


Sorry to ask but what are tourneyfags?



Adam said:


> Sakurai promised no clone characters.
> 
> We recieved MULTIPLE clone characters.


Its clear what happened here. Sakurai didn't understand our slag term clone. He thought we ment Mewtwo being a clone of Mew and got rid of him.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 30, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> WHY ARE YOU NOT PLAYING THE GAME CONSTANTLY, IF I HAD THE GAME, I WOULDN'T BE EATING, TALKING, DRINKING, DEFECATING, OR BROWSING NF
> 
> NERD RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE



LOL, that's why I do it.  XD

I'm up to DK and P. Diddy's part right now.



			
				wah said:
			
		

> Donkey Show. You can't say crap yet. You JUST got the game, of course it feels awesome.
> 
> But as a competitive smash player who will be playing this game constantly for many years it is intolerable to have such a shit roster. Sure there are plenty of new characters, but take away the clones and the roster isn't the impressive. TWO clones of Fox, that is just fucking lazy. Wolf doesn't even have a Landmaster.
> 
> My main hate on this game is the fact GANONDORF is a clone. I love Ganondorf but I hate Captain Faglcon. I was looking forward to Ganondorf having his sword either from TP or from the Spaceworld demo that was in Melee and going Ganon for his FS and play like Giga Bowser. Instead we have him return as a clone when he should have never been a clone in the first place. If they wanted to make him a clone he would have been better suited being an Ike or Mewtwo clone this time around. Ganondorf is a weapon and magic user, always has been and always will be.



And neither can you because you haven't played the game yet.  Boo hoo.  I'm sure if you were part of the development team, your opinion might have held some weight, but guess what, this isn't your game apparently.

Ryu, Ken, Akuma, Sean, Evil Ryu ring any bells?  Just like any other well made fighting game, the roster will mature and the differences will outshine the tearjerkers from the outset.  How bout, give it time no?



> Sorry to ask but what are tourneyfags?



this FC please. 

Anyway, my feet are soaked in fanboy tears here.  Gonna play Brawl s'more. =P


----------



## Jazz (Jan 30, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Sorry to ask but what are tourneyfags?
> 
> 
> Its clear what happened here. Sakurai didn't understand our slag term clone. He thought we ment Mewtwo being a clone of Mew and got rid of him.





There ya go, Rice.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jan 30, 2008)

Shishou said:


> Donkey Show.  You can't say crap yet.  You JUST got the game, of course it feels awesome.
> 
> But as a competitive smash player who will be playing this game constantly for many years it is intolerable to have such a shit roster.  Sure there are plenty of new characters, but take away the clones and the roster isn't the impressive.  TWO clones of Fox, that is just fucking lazy.  Wolf doesn't even have a Landmaster.
> 
> My main hate on this game is the fact GANONDORF is a clone.  I love Ganondorf but I hate Captain Faglcon.  I was looking forward to Ganondorf having his sword either from TP or from the Spaceworld demo that was in Melee and going Ganon for his FS and play like Giga Bowser.  Instead we have him return as a clone when he should have never been a clone in the first place.  If they wanted to make him a clone he would have been better suited being an Ike or Mewtwo clone this time around.  Ganondorf is a weapon and magic user, always has been and always will be.



Would you like some cheese with that whine.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm really not upset about the clones because whether there are clones or not they will be played. Sure they could have updated the game and made them not be clones but I'm more than enough pleased with what they've given this game. Yes we don't have clones but take a gander about what we do have. Sure it was requests but hey, they can't do everything, they do have limits.

As long as Link, Pokemon Trainer, Toon Link, and my other characters that I'll take for a spin are fine then I'm fine. I play Smash for fun even though I'm a serious fighting game competitor. Still each is to his own.


----------



## /root (Jan 30, 2008)

I am proud of the maturity shown by the members of the community when Shishou makes a personal complaint.

Classic videogame community response really. You are entitled to your own opinions as long as they aren't negative opinions about a popular game.

Shishou's commentary was not tourneyfagish at all. The only thing that could be remotely interpreted as him being a tourneyfag was his self-admitted reference to being a competitive player. He has a legitimate point but per usual everyone just attacks what is seen as a 'negative' within the gaming community instead of addressing the actual point.

More individual characters would have added to the lastibility of the game over clone characters. And that is not a tourneyfag complaint at all.

Get over the fucking tourneyfag thing both sides are as bad as each other.


----------



## Noah (Jan 30, 2008)

Haven't been paying attention: Does DS live in Japan or some other such nonsense?

Anyway. I love the roster, even if there is no Mike Jones (lolwho?). In fact, I love it so much that I will only play as Wolf, ROB and Ganondorf, just to spite the crybabies. Not only with they be the only characters I use, but I'll get goddamn amazing with them and just raperape everyone. That's what I'll do. I'll take the clones and 'stupid' characters and make everyone hate them more.

...or I'll just go back to the original plan of having Sonic, Dedede and DK as my mains.

Seriously though, clone or not, Wolf being included is awesome.

EDIT: Rep for anyone who can hook me up with some Wolf screens so I can make a set.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm gonna use...

The GODDAMN BATMAN!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 30, 2008)

Adam said:


> I am proud of the maturity shown by the members of the community when Shishou makes a personal complaint.
> 
> Classic videogame community response really. You are entitled to your own opinions as long as they aren't negative opinions about a popular game.
> 
> ...



When he calls Brawl a rushed game, credibility kinda goes out the door.



> Haven't been paying attention: Does DS live in Japan or some other such nonsense?



LOS ANGELES CALIFORNIA!!!

As for control schemes, I'm sure this is obvious but...

1) GC (wavebird)
2) Tie between classic and wiimote + chuck (I kinda like this one actually)
3) Wiimote by itself.  I like the simplicity, but that's it's downfall as well.


----------



## Gentleman (Jan 30, 2008)

Well I feel like practicing with Pikachu and the Captain now so I think I might just put my Melee into my wii and start playing


----------



## Shishou (Jan 30, 2008)

People here are dumb.  Your praise and lack of criticizing for rushed/half assed content in a game is why developers continue to do such crap.

Why would you not complain about the main aspect of SSB not getting the attention it needed because of an adventure mode.  This would be like them focusing on making Devil Within Mode in Tekken really good and just making a bunch of Mishima clones to fill the roster.

Zero Suit Samus is most likely Smash Ball only.  Who the fuck plays with items past the first month of owning a SSB game?  So we got clones and one original move set of a character who at this point will be unplayable down the line.


----------



## /root (Jan 30, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> When he calls Brawl a rushed game, credibility kinda goes out the door.



When did he call it a rushed game? He called certain aspects of the content rushed (and this criticism leveled at copycat characters is more than reasonable). And if he made a blanket statement, it would have been better for users to rebutt that, rather than simply start the tourneyfag shit again.

I was more getting frustrated at everyone jumping on the 'Tourneyfag' bandwagon. For fucks sake, if Shishou was really a tourneyfag, he'd be celebrating the inclusion of two Fox clones.


----------



## sorrythatusernameistaken (Jan 30, 2008)

Shishou said:


> People here are dumb.  Your praise and lack of criticizing for rushed/half assed content in a game is why developers continue to do such crap.
> 
> Why would you not complain about the main aspect of SSB not getting the attention it needed because of an adventure mode.  This would be like them focusing on making Devil Within Mode in Tekken really good and just making a bunch of Mishima clones to fill the roster.
> 
> Zero Suit Samus is most likely Smash Ball only.  *Who the fuck plays with items past the first month of owning a SSB game?*  So we got clones and one original move set of a character who at this point will be unplayable down the line.




Prime example why i hate competitive players


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 30, 2008)

Shishou said:


> People here are dumb.  Your praise and lack of criticizing for rushed/half assed content in a game is why developers continue to do such crap.
> 
> Why would you not complain about the main aspect of SSB not getting the attention it needed because of an adventure mode.  This would be like them focusing on making Devil Within Mode in Tekken really good and just making a bunch of Mishima clones to fill the roster.
> 
> Zero Suit Samus is most likely Smash Ball only.  Who the fuck plays with items past the first month of owning a SSB game?  So we got clones and one original move set of a character who at this point will be unplayable down the line.



Actually I do,7 years after actually


----------



## Shishou (Jan 30, 2008)

> When he calls Brawl a rushed game, credibility kinda goes out the door.



Well seeing as how it was meant to be a release title and they didn't even start development until shortly before Wii's release.  The fact they have had to delay it twice.  The fact Sakurai has said in an interview that clones are out and we now have _roughly_ 5 clones.  

Is it that far fetched to say it was rushed because of the hype for it?  They obviously focused far more on the new features which aren't as long lasting as the actual multiplayer aspect.  I wouldn't be so pissed off if we didn't get two Fox clones and Ganondorf still as a clone.

Wolf being a clone is practically a clear indication that this game was rushed.  Krystal was one of the most voted for characters, yet Wolf gets in.  Why?  Because Krystal would need a unique moveset and they could rush a character model of Wolf with a cloned moveset out much faster.


If not rushed, Sakurai's team did not have their priorities straight.  Shouldn't be surprising when this is the same man who is trying to constantly make SSB more n00b friendly.  I am happy Wavedashing is gone, but if L-canceling is truly gone than Ganondorf is super fucked.  I am sure you saw his landing lag in the Break the Target video.


----------



## /root (Jan 30, 2008)

In before another slew of tourneyfag insults that are supposed to mean anything.


----------



## Shishou (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm actually against a lot of tourney rules.  Too many banned stages, mainly because of Fox.  Wavedashing allowed when it is an obvious exploit of the landing system.

Items of course I have always hated since Melee came out.  Too much luck factor, too many capsules that are bombs, too much dependence on using items rather than your character's moveset.  Smashballs are about the only thing I would want on, but without capsules and such.  Even then only in team battle and with team attack on.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 30, 2008)

Fuck this, I'm making a Brawl Complaint Thread


----------



## Maycara (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow this thread...became friendly


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 30, 2008)

Shishou said:


> People here are dumb.  Your praise and lack of criticizing for rushed/half assed content in a game is why developers continue to do such crap.
> 
> Why would you not complain about the main aspect of SSB not getting the attention it needed because of an adventure mode.  This would be like them focusing on making Devil Within Mode in Tekken really good and just making a bunch of Mishima clones to fill the roster.
> 
> Zero Suit Samus is most likely Smash Ball only.  Who the fuck plays with items past the first month of owning a SSB game?  So we got clones and one original move set of a character who at this point will be unplayable down the line.



Lmao. Nice nice... Well that's your opinion my friend, doesn't make it fact. I for one don't think Brawl was rushed in any way at all, nor any of the content half-assed.

Personally, the SSE Adventure mode looks like its going to be a hell of a lot of fun, and it is a much welcomed feature in my book. I will be greatly enjoying it, and I'm glad they spent time working on it.

Also lmao about items. That screams tourney ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) right there. I know soooooooooooooooo many people who STILL use items in melee to this day, and will do the same in Brawl. Why? Because items are fun as hell.



Adam said:


> When did he call it a rushed game? He called certain aspects of the content rushed (and this criticism leveled at copycat characters is more than reasonable). And if he made a blanket statement, it would have been better for users to rebutt that, rather than simply start the tourneyfag shit again.



He just called it a rushed game again right above your post. But I won't say any more due to your epic song quote in your sig.


----------



## sorrythatusernameistaken (Jan 30, 2008)

Shishou said:


> Well seeing as how it was meant to be a release title and they didn't even start development until shortly before Wii's release.  The fact they have had to delay it twice.  The fact Sakurai has said in an interview that clones are out and we now have _roughly_ 5 clones.
> 
> Is it that far fetched to say it was rushed because of the hype for it?  They obviously focused far more on the new features which aren't as long lasting as the actual multiplayer aspect.  I wouldn't be so pissed off if we didn't get two Fox clones and Ganondorf still as a clone.
> 
> ...


link if the picture below isn't showing. 
  in other words your ignorant


----------



## Noah (Jan 30, 2008)

Shishou said:


> People here are dumb.  Your praise and lack of criticizing for rushed/half assed content in a game is why developers continue to do such crap.
> 
> Why would you not complain about the main aspect of SSB not getting the attention it needed because of an adventure mode.  This would be like them focusing on making Devil Within Mode in Tekken really good and just making a bunch of Mishima clones to fill the roster.
> 
> Zero Suit Samus is most likely Smash Ball only.  *Who the fuck plays with items past the first month of owning a SSB game?*  So we got clones and one original move set of a character who at this point will be unplayable down the line.



Better question: Who the fuck doesn't?!

Smash is, more or less, a party game. Just because you can turn it into a serious fighter doesn't mean you _have to_. If you wanna make it a serious fighter, then go ahead and do it without bitching to everyone else. This isn't VF4 or SF3, so stop being a tourneyfag and acting like it is.

Besides, I would think you guys would allow the Smash Ball. Turning that off is like turning off supers in a capcom game.

@ DS: Are you a tester, or one of them Gamestop punks with your early employee releases?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 30, 2008)

Guys remember just a game, don't get so heated 

DS please report some impressions


----------



## Shishou (Jan 30, 2008)

sorrythatusernameistaken said:


> link if the picture below isn't showing.
> in other words your ignorant



Ya, because my complaints are obviously something that can only be legit when I have played.  Doesn't work that way with fighting games wise guy. 

Brawl will be a great game, but there are still plenty of complaints and stuff they shouldn't have done.  I care about the roster most of all, as anyone who has played Melee for the past 6 years regularly should as well.



Noah said:


> Better question: Who the fuck doesn't?!
> 
> Smash is, more or less, a party game. Just because you can turn it into a serious fighter doesn't mean you _have to_. If you wanna make it a serious fighter, then go ahead and do it without bitching to everyone else. This isn't VF4 or SF3, so stop being a tourneyfag and acting like it is.
> 
> ...



Are you serious?  Define a party game.  Last time I checked it was a fighter.  Just because it has a different style of play doesn't make it any less of a fighter.  

Or are all multiplayer games, specifically games that support 4 players Party Games?  I think the term you are looking for is competitive games, as you play against each other and the one with the greatest skill wins.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 30, 2008)

Noah said:


> Better question: Who the fuck doesn't?!
> 
> Smash is, more or less, a party game. Just because you can turn it into a serious fighter doesn't mean you _have to_. If you wanna make it a serious fighter, then go ahead and do it without bitching to everyone else. This isn't VF4 or SF3, so stop being a tourneyfag and acting like it is.
> 
> ...



He has Jap Wii


----------



## Maycara (Jan 30, 2008)

IF ANYONE SHOULD BE MAD! IT SHOULD BE ME! CAUSE THEY KILLED MY MAIN! ROY!!

BUT YOU KNOW WHAT I DONT CARE! AND I WILL STILL BY BRAWL.....

Jesus some people..


----------



## /root (Jan 30, 2008)

2Shea said:


> He just called it a rushed game again right above your post.



He called certain aspects of the content rushed. Difference.

And for the last fucking time the tourneyfag insult doesn't mean anything anymore. AND it is coming from the same people that said complaining about the game is 'immature'. Tell me how is the term 'tourneyfag' a MATURE point in an argument?

Shishou isn't even bothering with the tourneyfag insults because he knows better. I wish everyone else in the community would come to the same realisation.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 30, 2008)

Minzara said:


> IF ANYONE SHOULD BE MAD! IT SHOULD BE ME! CAUSE THEY KILLED MY MAIN! ROY!!
> 
> BUT YOU KNOW WHAT I DONT CARE! AND I WILL STILL BY BRAWL.....
> 
> Jesus some people..



if you were good with roy you can be good with marth 

Marth > Roy 


Roy just was a slow asshole with a messier haircut.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 30, 2008)

Mario said:


> There ya go, Rice.


Ah, I encountered one of those on YouTube. His videos were the most boring Melee matches ever and he criticized someone that posted Toon Link vs Ganondorf because they used items.

I'm with you guys, they're annoying. Besides everyone knows that...


----------



## Maycara (Jan 30, 2008)

Akuma said:


> if you were good with roy you can be good with marth
> 
> Marth > Roy
> 
> ...



Roy play alot different...if u wanted to play Roy right....you played him using his power hits...it was funer doing that, then combing with Marth...


----------



## sorrythatusernameistaken (Jan 30, 2008)

actualy i hear most of the clones are luigified


----------



## Jazz (Jan 30, 2008)

They are Luigified


----------



## Akuma (Jan 30, 2008)

Well if they are luigified, I have no prob :/


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 30, 2008)

Adam said:


> He called certain aspects of the content rushed. Difference.
> 
> And for the last fucking time the tourneyfag insult doesn't mean anything anymore. AND it is coming from the same people that said complaining about the game is 'immature'. Tell me how is the term 'tourneyfag' a MATURE point in an argument?
> 
> Shishou isn't even bothering with the tourneyfag insults because he knows better. I wish everyone else in the community would come to the same realisation.



Ohhh let's be so specific why don't we? 

I think the real question is when will some people come to the realization that they're taking all of this too seriously. It's teh internets, it's a game, and even taking note of an insult on the internet is pretty asinine.

Oh yeah, for the hell of it, tourney ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## /root (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm fairly certain the Landmaster joke counters the argument that clones are Luigified.



> Ohhh let's be so specific why don't we?



Blanket statements are what start arguments. Specifics control and eventually stop them.

In all honesty, much like the OBD banned the use of the term 'fanboy', GD should prohibit the use of terms like tourneyfag.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 30, 2008)

I would play tourneys but there all timed...and I hate luck factors ><


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 30, 2008)

2shea,can I pronounce it as Touche? 

and everyone takes everyone's opinions too seriously

Although,your sig about Sakurai being a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) I believe,In my opinion,is pretty shallow


----------



## Jazz (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh My God, llok at this.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 30, 2008)

*Alright, calm the fuck down.  * 

No one here is innocent of not going back and forth with the attack of the clones BS matter (including myself), but this is getting silly.  

*Keep the tourney/competitive/casual crap out of here.*

If you want to discuss that elsewhere than there's obviously Smash Boards, Brawlcentral, or god forbid GameFAQs.*  But let's stop with all this nonsense as this has gone past the point of really fucking retarded.*  I don't want to have to pull out the ban-kai.

On a straight up note: _ holding R while picking Samus lets you start off with ZSS.  Just tried it. _


----------



## Akuma (Jan 30, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1VDL1Fs180[/YOUTUBE]


sorry if its been posted, about a 1:15 in is master hand.


----------



## Shishou (Jan 30, 2008)

sorrythatusernameistaken said:


> actualy i hear most of the clones are luigified



Ness and Lucas are Luigified.  
Marth and Ike are Luigified I believe.
Lucario may or may not be, but he is replacing Mewtwo(Why get rid of Mewtwo and put in 2 Fox clones?)

Ganondorf(Slightly different Up+B), Falco(SLIGHT difference), Wolf, and Toon Link are all clones.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 30, 2008)

Mishudo said:
			
		

> 2shea,can I pronounce it as Touche?



Of course, that's how to say it 



Donkey Show said:


> *Alright, calm the fuck down.  *
> 
> No one here is innocent of not going back and forth with the attack of the clones BS matter (including myself), but this is getting silly.
> 
> ...



Thank you DS, much appreciated.


----------



## /root (Jan 30, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> On a straight up note: _ holding R while picking Samus lets you start off with ZSS.  Just tried it. _



Which reminds me.

Is there a way to get back to Samus post-final smash?


----------



## Shishou (Jan 30, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> On a straight up note: _ holding R while picking Samus lets you start off with ZSS.  Just tried it. _



You serious?

Any chance you could take a picture of your screen with ZSS starting?


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 30, 2008)

Adam said:


> Which reminds me.
> 
> Is there a way to get back to Samus post-final smash?



yes,get another smash ball.

@2sheah lol,I always thought it was like Shea,radical...haha


----------



## Xell (Jan 30, 2008)

Mario said:


> Oh My God, llok at this.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 30, 2008)

I say it "Two-Sheh" I never thought of it being touche.

And is there vids of Zamus turning into Samus?


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 30, 2008)

Mario said:


> Oh My God, llok at this.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Jan 30, 2008)

Akuma said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1VDL1Fs180[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> sorry if its been posted, about a 1:15 in is master hand.



Thanks for the vid. Not so much for Master Hand, but I've been wanting more gameplay from new stages and Lucario.

I'm actually fairly happy that Wolf is in. I know some people will probably call me skill-less, but I prefer the mid-speed characters. I liked Roy better than Marth, and I liked Fox in SSB, but less so in Melee. With Wolf as a slower, stronger Fox, I think I'll like him. I don't know if he will be my main, but definitely someone I will play around with. Also, I don't really care about his final smash, so what if he never drove a Landmaster, he still seems like an interesting character to try out.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 30, 2008)

The Captains stage is all redone and looks alot cooler.


----------



## The Lazy Shadow (Jan 30, 2008)

I kinda want to know what R.O.B's Final Smash is, anyone know?


----------



## Akuma (Jan 30, 2008)

The Lazy Shadow said:


> I kinda want to know what R.O.B's Final Smash is, anyone know?




I dont even think there are vids at all of him yet.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 30, 2008)

Nope, nobody knows.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Jan 30, 2008)

Luigi's Final Smash!
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ny89V-SKS3U[/YOUTUBE]
(Look at 1:40)

Also, you guys need to cool down. Just because your favorite character didn't make Brawl doesn't mean that it's going to be the worst game in the world. Hell, I'm convinced that Brawl will win Game of the Year. So please stop complaining...


----------



## Jazz (Jan 30, 2008)

I posted that already, Rice.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 30, 2008)

Adam said:


> Which reminds me.
> 
> Is there a way to get back to Samus post-final smash?



Wait, you mean back to ZSS after regaining her Chozo suit?



> You serious?
> 
> Any chance you could take a picture of your screen with ZSS starting?



And btw, *Wiimote users aren't fucked.  Hold down the minus button to do the same.* 

Posting pics just to let y'all see I'm not fucking with y'all.









She jettisons her armor and you can throw them at the enemy.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 30, 2008)

BADASS DS.

Good thing I'm getting this game in a few days


----------



## Akuma (Jan 30, 2008)

Im not useing gamecube controllers/ Classic. Who else is gonna use Mote + chuck besides me?


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 30, 2008)

Luigi's FS clearly should of involved his vaccum.


----------



## /root (Jan 30, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Wait, you mean back to ZSS after regaining her Chozo suit?



No I mean back to regular Samus after losing her Chozo suit.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah Right, Wavebird/Classic Controller FTW


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 30, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Im not useing gamecube controllers/ Classic. Who else is gonna use Mote + chuck besides me?



Oh yeah, doesn't seem like I can start of with Shiek doing the same technique, *but for Wii-mote nunchuck users, hold Z instead of minus to change to ZSS from the get go.*



Adam said:


> No I mean back to regular Samus after losing her Chozo suit.



If there's another Smash Ball, that's the only possible way I can think of it happening.


----------



## The Lazy Shadow (Jan 30, 2008)

Is the fusion suit FS the same as Samus' regular FS? Would be cool if it was different.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 30, 2008)

Whats wavebird?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 30, 2008)

I'll be using the classic controller...i don't like motion control for competitive games , only for single player fun games .


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 30, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Whats wavebird?



Wireless gamecube controller.


----------



## Shishou (Jan 30, 2008)

Sweet, I am maining ZSS!

Her Final Smash is putting the suit back on.  If they get in the small hitbox of where the suit is coming back on to ZSS it hits like a truck.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 30, 2008)

Why do people keep calling Wolf a clone?
He's very different from Fox, judging from gameplay videos.
I mean, his A moves are drastically different, and even his blaster is pretty different.
I'm glad he's in, I wanted him over Krystal


----------



## Jazz (Jan 30, 2008)

Wavebird Gamecube Controller that feels great on the hands, and it's wireless

EDIT: Where is Shion?  I'd expect him to be all over this shit.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 30, 2008)

Gamecube Controller and Classic Controller are stupid. What a waste of a perfectly good integrated controls on the wii mote if no one is gonna use it. oh well im still useing Mote + Chuck.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 30, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> Luigi's FS clearly should of involved his vaccum.



I too was expecting that.
Luigi's FS looks like he had some bad weed

@Mario
Shions banned from this department for who knows how long


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 30, 2008)

Shion is supposably section banned :/

Luigi's FS is at least unique,looks like the moon from Luigi's mansion.
Cause,I mean,that moon definatly had a distinct appearance


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 30, 2008)

Mario said:


> EDIT: Where is Shion?  I'd expect him to be all over this shit.



Lol section banned!


----------



## Jazz (Jan 30, 2008)

I thought it was just a week though, didn't he get banned like last week sometime?


----------



## The Lazy Shadow (Jan 30, 2008)

I'd have to get used to chuckmote before I used it in maybe the tourney. So for now classic.


----------



## Shishou (Jan 30, 2008)

CodyCauterized said:


> Why do people keep calling Wolf a clone?
> He's very different from Fox, judging from gameplay videos.
> I mean, his A moves are drastically different, and even his blaster is pretty different.
> I'm glad he's in, I wanted him over Krystal



Link to Wolf vids?


----------



## Ronin (Jan 30, 2008)

Chaps said:


> I too was expecting that.
> Luigi's FS looks like he had some bad weed
> 
> @Mario
> Shions banned from this department for who knows how long



Luigi has sharingan. Obviously Luigi used tsukiomi and slowed everything down.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 30, 2008)

The Original said:


> Luigi has sharingan. Obviously Luigi used tsukiomi and slowed everything down.



Lmao yeah it works very very similar to itachi's magenkyo sharingan of narutimate accel XD. (even down to the circle area of effect...)


----------



## Jazz (Jan 30, 2008)

The Original said:


> Luigi has sharingan. Obviously Luigi used tsukiomi and slowed everything down.



No, he used ZA WARUDO


----------



## Akuma (Jan 30, 2008)

Shishou said:


> Link to Wolf vids?



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=0H6uRcUADi8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 30, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> I'll be using the classic controller...i don't like motion control for competitive games , only for single player fun games .



Uh... there is no motion control when using the Wii-mote + chuck combo.  Just buttons.

And apparently I blew up smashboards, brawlcentral, and gamefaqs with the ZSS info.   



Mario said:


> Wavebird Gamecube Controller that feels great on the hands, and it's wireless
> 
> EDIT: Where is Shion?  I'd expect him to be all over this shit.



I section banned him for being a tard (and calling everyone and their mother a pussy).  He knew his time was coming, I just had to flip the switch.  LOL!


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 30, 2008)

CodyCauterized said:


> Why do people keep calling Wolf a clone?
> He's very different from Fox, judging from gameplay videos.
> I mean, his A moves are drastically different, and even his blaster is pretty different.
> I'm glad he's in, I wanted him over Krystal


Take a look at his Final Smash. Fox, Falco and Wolf all use the Landmaster and Wolf's just has a red paint job. Giving three characters the same Final Smash is lazy.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 30, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Uh... there is no motion control when using the Wii-mote + chuck combo.  Just buttons.
> 
> And apparently I blew up smashboards, brawlcentral, and gamefaqs with the ZSS info.



Hmm...interesting....i'll give it a chance at least then.

Oh and that info was in dojo all along...i'm a complete ssb noob and even i knew that samus gets back in her suit as a final smash .


----------



## /root (Jan 30, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> And apparently I blew up smashboards, brawlcentral, and gamefaqs with the ZSS info.


As well as owning the game, you are now an internet celebrity too 



> I section banned him for being a tard (and calling everyone and their mother a pussy).  He knew his time was coming, I just had to flip the switch.  LOL!



A wise decision


----------



## Shishou (Jan 30, 2008)

Akuma said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=0H6uRcUADi8[/YOUTUBE]



I'm not seeing much difference in Wolf's gameplay.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 30, 2008)

> Uh... there is no motion control when using the Wii-mote + chuck combo. Just buttons.



It was mentioned on the Dojo, That you could swing the Mote a certain way to do a smash move or something but they did say it was optional.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 30, 2008)

@Shishou: Yes, we already established that


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 30, 2008)

Reading the past few pages of this thread has just left me...




Also, WTF IS LUIGI'S FS SUPPOSED TO BE? It's like a bad acid trip...


----------



## The Lazy Shadow (Jan 30, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Uh... there is no motion control when using the Wii-mote + chuck combo.  Just buttons.



Actually you can make it motion control your smashes.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 30, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Take a look at his Final Smash. Fox, Falco and Wolf all use the Landmaster and Wolf's just has a red paint job. Giving three characters the same Final Smash is lazy.



That doesn't mean they are automatically clones.
I do agree that was lazy, considering Falco nor Wolf pilot landmasters.
Falco's should've been an Arwing, Wolf's an assault from Star Wolf.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 30, 2008)

The Lazy Shadow said:


> Actually you can make it motion control your smashes.



Uh, that was the first thing I did when I tried out the setup and guess what, it doesn't work.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a better facepalm collage in my blog


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 30, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Also, WTF IS LUIGI'S FS SUPPOSED TO BE? It's like a bad acid trip...and I know something about Wii games and acid trips...


"ZA WARUDO!"


----------



## Akuma (Jan 30, 2008)

Wolf is a clone with or without Brawl lol, They look alike just different colors. I suspected him to be the same, Falco on the other hand...


----------



## Ronin (Jan 30, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Uh, that was the first thing I did when I tried out the setup and guess what, it doesn't work.



I think you need a temp ban DS, you have epic win game+epic tv and your posting in here. You need more brawl, stop hitting refresh on your browser and just stare at your tv, do not eat or sleep and become a shell of your former self, then and only then should you return to NF.


----------



## The Lazy Shadow (Jan 30, 2008)

Sorry not like I knew, oh well not like it was anything big.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 30, 2008)

God Damn you guys, you stole my joke >_>


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 30, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Uh, that was the first thing I did when I tried out the setup and guess what, it doesn't work.



oh lol... but anyway... I've asked all the Smash players i know and none of them want to play with the remote options... they'll try... but they still believe that the GC controller is the way to go...

As for me I'll play with any controller just to show them >D...


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Jan 30, 2008)

Whats Jiggly's FS?


----------



## Taleran (Jan 30, 2008)

HUEG LIEK XBOX


----------



## Akuma (Jan 30, 2008)

Im sure jigglys FS will have something do do with rolling or sleeping.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 30, 2008)

Actually, I think she pulls a Snorlax


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 30, 2008)

You know with R.O.B confirmed I wonder if we'll get a Gyromite stage, or at the very least the Gyromite theme which is quite catchy.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh God, Gaiash, I can imagine the scene that takes place in your sig XD

(1st pic)Lucario: What the hell?

(2nd pic)Lucario: Hmmm...

(3rd pic)Lucariop-up-up

(4th pic)Lucario: Y HALO THAR

(4th pic)Snake: OH SHIT!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 30, 2008)

Explosioon ...

but it looks like it's just a Bulk Up attack...


----------



## The Lazy Shadow (Jan 30, 2008)

Jiggly could do nothing then for no reason everyone blows up flying off stage


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 30, 2008)

Mario said:


> Oh God, Gaiash, I can imagine the scene that takes place in your sig XD
> 
> (1st pic)Lucario: What the hell?
> 
> ...


That'll definatly be my favorate scene.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 30, 2008)

Mine'll be Falcon owning the hell out of ROB.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 30, 2008)

I thought Lucario had a bigger nose, guess I was wrong.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 30, 2008)

Skeets said:


> "ZA WARUDO!"


Can't. Find. Necessary. Response. Pic. Damnit. *continues hunting*



Mario said:


> Actually, I think she pulls a Snorlax


Not exactly, but close.

She _puffs_ up of course.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Jan 30, 2008)

she puffs up? that it?
is there a vid of it somewhere?


----------



## Akuma (Jan 30, 2008)

Puffs up? Wow gay I wanted a giant bubble for Down b.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 30, 2008)

Radori said:


> she puffs up?
> is there a vid of it somewhere?



Nope. I'm just awesome and know. 

DS? Confirmation?


----------



## sorrythatusernameistaken (Jan 30, 2008)

she turns into a giant


----------



## Jazz (Jan 30, 2008)

Nmaster, where did that comic in you avy come from?


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Jan 30, 2008)

I seen a pic of her FS

whats this about Dark Toon Link?


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 30, 2008)

Mario said:


> Nmaster, where did that comic in you avy come from?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 30, 2008)

The Lazy Shadow said:


> Sorry not like I knew, oh well not like it was anything big.



Nah, it's alright.  I was wrong actually since I didn't set it in the control scheme function.  You just have to set shake smash to on.  You can also turn off the jump function when pressing up so that it's easier to do up tilt or up smash moves.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 30, 2008)

This needz moar


----------



## Akuma (Jan 30, 2008)

So DS, Is it actually about the same to play with the  Mote + Chuck?


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jan 30, 2008)

I still think R.O.B. is absolute crap.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 30, 2008)

narutofusion said:


> I still think R.O.B. is absolute crap.



ROB thinks you're crap too


----------



## The Lazy Shadow (Jan 30, 2008)

R.O.B's not programmed to think.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 30, 2008)

Rofl, comic is hilarious XD


----------



## Masurao (Jan 30, 2008)

Has anyone heard the rumors of another possibel Brawl delay because of Shortages of Brawl in Japan? Don't know if this has been posted yet. I sure hope it doesn't affect us.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 30, 2008)

We all know it'll be delayed again anyway.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 30, 2008)

Akuma said:


> So DS, Is it actually about the same to play with the  Mote + Chuck?



Kinda.  Really besides the Wii-mote only controls, I think after a good play through with each would garner the same results.  Especially now that you can customize it to your own specs, choose whatever feels better for you. =)

Right now, I'm just going between my customized Wii-mote + chuck controls and the Classic controller.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 30, 2008)

DS, you fucking rock. So glad Zero Suit is selectable from the title screen. 



Deidara456 said:


> Has anyone heard the rumors of another possibel Brawl delay because of Shortages of Brawl in Japan? Don't know if this has been posted yet. I sure hope it doesn't affect us.


Pretty damn sure that's why our delay was five weeks longer compared to Japan's one.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 30, 2008)

Donkey Show, are you going to post any character impressions after your thumbs melt off?


----------



## Masurao (Jan 30, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Pretty damn sure that's why our delay was five weeks longer compared to Japan's one.



Yeah, that might be the case or at least I hope it is. Mario don't jinx us by saying that there will be another delay.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 30, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> DS, you fucking rock. So glad Zero Suit is selectable from the title screen.



Anytime.  The info was so epic I apparently exploded the smashboards and all traffic to my personal site. 



> Pretty damn sure that's why our delay was five weeks longer compared to Japan's one.



I'm glad I am in cahoots with the Yakuza. 



Reckless! said:


> Donkey Show, are you going to post any character impressions after your thumbs melt off?



Errr, no.  j/k of course. =)  I'm taking my time with this considering I'm getting a hang of my customized controls.  BTW, ZSS is a nice little hottie, plus she's rather strong to boot.  Not as quick as Fox or Shiek, but she has nice range for a close combat fighter.  And her smashes with the whip rock.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 30, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Errr, no.  j/k of course. =)  I'm taking my time with this considering I'm getting a hang of my customized controls.



lol Of course, I dont expect you to write anything for a few days haha


----------



## _Fin_ (Jan 30, 2008)

Deidara456 said:


> Yeah, that might be the case or at least I hope it is. Mario don't jinx us by saying that there will be another delay.



With more than a month of waiting, it can't get delayed. Millions of copies could be made by then. But the u.s. is way bigger than Japan, so more copies will be needed. And a few pages back, i saw you guys referring to a banned guy. Who is Shion?


----------



## K-deps (Jan 30, 2008)

_Fin_ said:


> With more than a month of waiting, it can't get delayed. Millions of copies could be made by then. But the u.s. is way bigger than Japan, so more copies will be needed. And a few pages back, i saw you guys referring to a banned guy. Who is Shion?



Ah don't worry about him he's some crazed fan boy starting stupid flame wars.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 30, 2008)

My head is about to explode

CANNOT WAIT FOR MY COPY


----------



## _Fin_ (Jan 30, 2008)

Chaps said:


> Ah don't worry about him he's some crazed fan boy starting stupid flame wars.



He's crazy?



Mario said:


> My head is about to explode
> 
> When will it arrive?
> CANNOT WAIT FOR MY COPY


----------



## K-deps (Jan 30, 2008)

_Fin_ said:


> He's crazy?



Yea he's the stereotypical nerdy fan boy.
Oh yea he's a big tourneyfag. He only uses Fox which makes him stupid


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 30, 2008)

LUIGI DECONFIRMED!!!

Link removed


----------



## BAD BD (Jan 30, 2008)

The Landmaster will destroy all. Fox is the greatest character in SSBB.(Other than Capt. Falcon he doesn't count.)


----------



## Masurao (Jan 30, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> LUIGI DECONFIRMED!!!
> 
> Link removed



That was.......interesting..


----------



## K-deps (Jan 30, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> LUIGI DECONFIRMED!!!
> 
> Link removed



I really hate you....
dammit I love that video


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 30, 2008)

So DS, got a favorite character yet? If not, a top 3 or something?


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 30, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> LUIGI DECONFIRMED!!!
> 
> Link removed



RECOMFIRMED, TRUE FINAL SMASH REVEALED

Link removed


----------



## _Fin_ (Jan 30, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> LUIGI DECONFIRMED!!!
> 
> Link removed


That was in interesting video. At first i though you were serious.


BAD BD said:


> The Landmaster will destroy all. Fox is the greatest character in SSBB.(Other than Capt. Falcon he doesn't count.)



He isn't the top tier anymore i think, but he is still a good character.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 30, 2008)

_Fin_ said:


> He's crazy?



My copy arrives in a day.  Yep, I get it Saturday XD


----------



## _Fin_ (Jan 30, 2008)

Mario said:


> My copy arrives in a day.  Yep, I get it Saturday XD



You live close to Japan?


----------



## Jazz (Jan 30, 2008)

Hell No, I live in North Carolina XD

I just ordered it ffrom this site, tracked it, and saw it was coming on Saturday


----------



## K-deps (Jan 30, 2008)

Mario said:


> Hell No, I live in North Carolina XD
> 
> I just ordered it ffrom this site, tracked it, and saw it was coming on Saturday



Looks like I'll be seeing you on Saturday


----------



## _Fin_ (Jan 30, 2008)

Mario said:


> Hell No, I live in North Carolina XD
> 
> I just ordered it ffrom this site, tracked it, and saw it was coming on Saturday



So you must have a modded, or a japanese Wii then. That's cool i guess.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 30, 2008)

Mario said:


> Hell No, I live in North Carolina XD


REALLY!? 

Can I come over?


----------



## Jazz (Jan 30, 2008)

_Fin_ said:


> So you must have a modded, or a japanese Wii then. That's cool i guess.



Wii's comin today at 1:00 p.m.

EDIT: FUCK YOU GUYS I'M PLAYIN IT BY MY OWN DAMN SELF 


EDIT: EDIT:  After I unlock Captain Falcon, sure


----------



## K-deps (Jan 30, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> REALLY!?
> 
> Can I come over?



I'm first though. 
We can share at his house while he's looked in his closet 

EDIT: NEVERMIND THEN
EDIT: nice I call using marth


----------



## Jazz (Jan 30, 2008)

I edited it again


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh rry? NC you say....

Thats inredibly close


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm totally serious. 

*points to NC State out his window*


----------



## Gentleman (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm in Texas, It will be a long drive Friday afternoon, but we can just have a party at your house on Saturday when it comes


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 30, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> I'm totally serious.
> 
> *points to NC State out his window*



I'm serious as well 

*points to NC, 45 minutes away* lol xD


----------



## K-deps (Jan 30, 2008)

Mario said:


> I edited it again



Me too 

I'm in Massachusetts which is pretty close....right


----------



## Masurao (Jan 30, 2008)

Well I'm in Georgia which isn't to terribly far way...count me in.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 30, 2008)

It's decided.

Brawl Party at Mario's house Saturday. 

Mario, address, now.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 30, 2008)

can i cum.........


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Jan 30, 2008)

any wanna buy me Japanese Wii and Brawl?

I'd say I'll pay you back but then I'd be lying


----------



## K-deps (Jan 30, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> can i cum.........



Only if I can get a ride dood!


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 30, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> can i cum.........



That's what _she_ said... 



Chaps said:


> Only if I can get a ride dood!



Nope...too easy...


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 30, 2008)

Chaps said:


> Only if I can get a ride dood!



Haha fuck that, I aint driving there for Brawl, although I'd REALLY like to play.

Also, when I get brawl, Im playing thru the SSE naked.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 30, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> That's what _she_ said...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...too easy...



What did I do wrong now


----------



## Gentleman (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah I'd buy a japanese wii and SSBB but then as soon as it came out in America, my reservation on it would have been for nothing, unless I trashed the japanese wii and SSBB, but in that case it'd be a waste of money and I'd have to unlock everyone and everywhere AGAIN


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 30, 2008)

Chaps said:


> What did I do wrong now



On the contrary, nothing at all... 


Mario! I see'z you lurking...you can't hide 4eva...I will find you...


----------



## K-deps (Jan 30, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Haha fuck that, I aint driving there for Brawl, although I'd REALLY like to play.
> 
> Also, when I get brawl, Im playing thru the SSE naked.



Have fun with that one


----------



## Gentleman (Jan 30, 2008)

Mr. Saturn should have been a character this time... I wanna be him


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Jan 30, 2008)

Is there gonna be any hidden secrect character?

the pic of the roster looked like it couldn't fit any more people


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 30, 2008)

Radori said:


> Is there gonna be any hidden secrect character?
> 
> the pic of the roster looked like it couldn't fit any more people



That was it.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 30, 2008)

Colonello said:


> Mr. Saturn should have been a character this time... I wanna be him



I wonder how everyone would react to that one


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Jan 30, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> LUIGI DECONFIRMED!!!
> 
> Link removed



Link removed

BEAT THAT!


----------



## The Lazy Shadow (Jan 30, 2008)

They could shrink the select screen and add more otherwise no


----------



## Gentleman (Jan 30, 2008)

He could have moves, and his Final Smash would be turning into Saturn 
Or he could use the propeller thing on his head.  I always wished he had some secret abillity as an item, but I never found it 

I still don't know how they couldn't have confirmed the best item from the last game. Is Mr. Saturn in Brawl DS?


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 30, 2008)

BlueNinja44 said:


> Link removed
> 
> BEAT THAT!



BEATEN

Link removed


----------



## K-deps (Jan 30, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> BEATEN
> 
> Link removed



OH NO YOU DI'INT:amazed:amazed


----------



## Countach (Jan 30, 2008)

i leave for like 6 hours and this thread goes to hell


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Jan 30, 2008)

I uope there's secret hidden characters, at least 2


----------



## Gentleman (Jan 30, 2008)

I still love that quote in your sig, if only that actually happened... psh ramming people with an F-zero car < The most epic Falcon Punch of all time


----------



## Countach (Jan 30, 2008)

Colonello said:


> I still love that quote in your sig, if only that actually happened... psh ramming people with an F-zero car < The most epic Falcon Punch of all time



i would have to buy enough tvs for a small country


----------



## K-deps (Jan 30, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> BEATEN
> 
> Link removed



Luigi confirmed pedo
Link removed

sorry I had to


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 30, 2008)

1UP'd

Link removed


----------



## Gentleman (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah doing his final smash would be a once in a lifetime thing. I would be crying with falcon, for both his sake, and my tv's


----------



## Masurao (Jan 30, 2008)

Chaps said:


> Luigi confirmed pedo
> Link removed
> 
> sorry I had to



lol wtf....was that.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 30, 2008)

I just beat you all

Link removed


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Jan 30, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> BEATEN
> 
> Link removed



Luigi is just way too fucking awesome... I'm totally going to main as him when I go online...

NEVER FORGET THE MAMA LUIGI!!!


----------



## Masurao (Jan 30, 2008)

Link removed

Final boss in SSE...but quality is pretty bad.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 30, 2008)

Deidara456 said:


> Link removed
> 
> Final boss in SSE...but quality is pretty bad.



I think this is the only video I'm not going to watch.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 30, 2008)

Chaps said:


> I think this is the only video I'm not going to watch.



Same here.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 30, 2008)

_Fin_ said:


> With more than a month of waiting, it can't get delayed. Millions of copies could be made by then. But the u.s. is way bigger than Japan, so more copies will be needed. And a few pages back, i saw you guys referring to a banned guy. *Who is Shion?*



who is "Shion" you ask?


*Spoiler*: _YOU!!!_ 








And we all know what that means right?


----------



## Gentleman (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm still confused, do you unlock characters like in every which way possible like Melee? Or do you just unlock them as the story progresses in Brawl?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 30, 2008)

LOL OUR WALUIGI WAS A SPY ALL ALONG.

Also, MUSIC RIPS AHOY;



Track listing ahoy:
01 Super Smash Bros. Brawl: Main Theme [Nobuo Uematsu]
02 Menu 1 [Motoi Sakuraba]
03 Mushroomy Kingdom (Ground) ~ Ground Theme (Super Mario Bros.) [Koji Kondo]
04 Bridge of Eldin ~ Ocarina of Time Medley [Michiko Naruke]
05 Bridge of Eldin ~ The Dark World [Arata Iiyoshi]
06 Bridge of Eldin ~ Hyrule Field Theme [Yutaka Iraha]
07 Frigate Orpheon ~ Vs. Ridley [Yusuke Takahama]
08 Yoshi’s Story Ending [Masafumi Takada]
09 Halberd ~ Meta Knight’s Revenge [Noriyuki Iwadare]
10 Halberd ~ Gourmet Race [Motoi Sakuraba]
11 Halberd ~ Boss Theme Medley [Kentaro Ishizaka]
12 Lylat Cruise ~ Space Armada [Kenji Ito]
13 Pokémon Stadium 2 ~ Pokémon Gym / Evolution [Kenichi Okuma]
14 Summit ~ Ice Climber [Toshiyuki Sudo]
15 Castle Siege ~ Fire Emblem Theme [Shogo Sakai]
16 WarioWare, Inc. ~ Ashley's Song [Tomoko Sasaki]
17 WarioWare, Inc. ~ Ashley's Song (JP) [Tomoko Sasaki]
18 Distant Planet ~ World Map (Pikmin 2) [Yasunori Mitsuda]
19 Skyworld ~ Underworld [Shougo Sakai]
20 New Pork City ~ Porky's Theme [Shogo Sakai]
21 Smashville ~ Go K.K. Rider! [Keigo Ozaki]
22 Shadow Moses Island ~ MGS4 Love Theme (Smash Bros. Brawl Version) [Akihiro Honda]
99 Donkey Kong [Hirokazu Tanaka]
99 Sonic The Hedgehog: Angel Island Zone [Jun Senoue]
99 X: Tunnel Scene [Yusuke Takahama]

LOL SOME OF THESE ARE RIPS FROM THE DOJO


----------



## Masurao (Jan 31, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> who is "Shion" you ask?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _YOU!!!_
> ...


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 31, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> *Spoiler*: _YOU!!!_


User Notes are never good are they...


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 31, 2008)

"You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Goofy Titan again"


----------



## Gentleman (Jan 31, 2008)

That doesn't sound like a fair trade


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Jan 31, 2008)

So Wolf is 100% confirmed?

I'm a little slow on news


----------



## Akuma (Jan 31, 2008)

^ yes wolf is confirmed.


Personally im fine with the roster. Couldnt expect more, it will still be fun for another 6-7 years.


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 31, 2008)

Chaps said:


> I think this is the only video I'm not going to watch.


I wanted to so bad but I am gonna pray I don't get spoiled and wait.


Reckless! said:


> "You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Goofy Titan again"



start by giving me red


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 31, 2008)

LOL Smash theme lyrics!!!

Link removed


----------



## Masurao (Jan 31, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> LOL Smash theme lyrics!!!
> 
> Link removed



Yeah I saw that a while ago...it still makes me chuckle.


----------



## TheGreenSamurai78 (Jan 31, 2008)

> Luigi is just way too fucking awesome... I'm totally going to main as him when I go online...
> 
> NEVER FORGET THE MAMA LUIGI!!!



Never Forget Luigi's epic adventure! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGaWLTYbbUE[/YOUTUBE]

Spaghetti!


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 31, 2008)

Lmao that brawl lyrics movie pretty damn good xD


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Jan 31, 2008)

TheGreenSamurai78 said:


> Never Forget Luigi's epic adventure!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGaWLTYbbUE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Spaghetti!



Epic               
Thats all there is to it


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 31, 2008)

So whutz up gaiz?


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 31, 2008)

Watching this stream of the guy playing SSE on intense 

It doesn't help that he sucks


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Jan 31, 2008)

N00b question, Whats SSE stand for?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 31, 2008)

Radori said:


> N00b question, Whats SSE stand for?



Subspace Emissary.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Jan 31, 2008)

oh IDK much about Brawl other than than the characters


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 31, 2008)

HUGE SPOILER FOR SSE NEAR THE END!!! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBSbXKJ5R-E[/YOUTUBE] 





You know what.....I really LIKE rob now...I really do....he's awesome.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Jan 31, 2008)

whats the link to dojo?


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 31, 2008)

Radori said:


> whats the link to dojo?



uh;....



Question:  What DS has to do with anything guys?  I mean....is there any good game for the DS?


----------



## Dietsunkist (Jan 31, 2008)

Falco-san said:


> HUGE SPOILER FOR SSE NEAR THE END!!!
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Nice twist there. I really want to see some gameplay of him.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Jan 31, 2008)

DS has pokemon D&P
advanced wars: days of ruin
and Zelda: Phantom Hourglass


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 31, 2008)

They mean Donkey Show.


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 31, 2008)

It makes sense now!!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Heroes always arrive late, Sakurai said that once on  the Dojo!!!...HAH.......ROB is a Hero....awesome...


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 31, 2008)

_From here on out, the Dojo will begin to introduce the hidden characters, hidden stages, and additional features in Brawl that have gone unmentioned until now. I?d like to continue to add on to the Dojo so that players of Brawl can come back to this website following it?s completion and view Smash Dojo as a sort of guide for the game._


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah...seems like making a spoiler topic and a non-spoiler one is fruitless.

Seeing as now the Dojo will start posting spoilers.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 31, 2008)

Everyone check the Dojo update

Hew knew about the leaks LOL


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 31, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Yeah...seems like making a spoiler topic and a non-spoiler one is fruitless.
> 
> Seeing as now the Dojo will start posting spoilers.



yeah...we should just merge...

btw...."I Love Jalapeno."


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 31, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> Question:  What DS has to do with anything guys?  I mean....is there any good game for the DS?




FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIL


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 31, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIL



Did I miss anything?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 31, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> Did I miss anything?



DS = God and savior for the games of win. The man of BANKAI.

Not the handheld system.


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 31, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> DS = God and savior for the games of win. The man of BANKAI.
> 
> Not the handheld system.



Oh...well...u guys got me there...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 31, 2008)

For those with PeerCast;

Enemy of God

Guy's playing SSE, up to the stage with Peach/Shiek. He SUCKS.

it's on Intense mode, to boot.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 31, 2008)

LOL


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 31, 2008)

Reckless for Brawl.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 31, 2008)

Psycho Itachi Crazy Weasel for Brawl.


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 31, 2008)

R.O.B. Footage @ FInal Destination [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLJ7gKOG3-Q[/YOUTUBE]

WOLF Footage @ Wario Ware stage: (this ones for you Reckless) [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSOvVO-FhJY[/YOUTUBE]

Clone my ASS


----------



## Dietsunkist (Jan 31, 2008)

Sweet, thanks for the clips Falco-san.


----------



## Caustic (Jan 31, 2008)

A few videos I happened across: (All located within this profile: )

Marth's Final Smash:


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 31, 2008)

Caustic said:


> A few videos I happened across: (All located within this profile: )
> 
> 
> My apologies if they've been seen already.


Cool vids thanks.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 31, 2008)

Caustic said:


> Lucario finds Snake:


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 31, 2008)

MARTH FINAL SMASH IS AWESOME!!!

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=d6UFj_5FUcU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sairou (Jan 31, 2008)

-ZSS confirmed to be selectable at character select screen!! Sorry if it's been posted b4. Didn't see it yet. =P


----------



## K-deps (Jan 31, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> MARTH FINAL SMASH IS AWESOME!!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=d6UFj_5FUcU[/YOUTUBE]



Marth for God Tier.....again

Oh yea and I knew that guy was Shion all along


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 31, 2008)

Yikes...are the Bowsers' damage ratios edited at all? or is Marth's final smash that powerful? 

Thanks for the vids, guys.

Game & Watch's is hilarious.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 31, 2008)

Okay, some clarification.

Sonic is NOT an optional character. He joins your party right at the final boss. So he is in the main arc.

Wolf however, seems to be fully confirmed at this point to be optional to the story mode.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 31, 2008)

Someone over at NeoGAF claims to have unlocked Sonic through 4-man Brawls, btw.

He claims he didn't even play much either.

I've actually heard some people claim that they unlocked Ness after *5* multiplayer Brawls.

Looks like it's going to be a LOT easier to unlock stuff this time around.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2008)

Well, it's been a long time coming, and it's finally here... in Japan, anyway...

Nice that he gives us a short movie displaying modes. Gives ya something to really look forard to. Well, I'll be steering clear of the area for a while, seeing as how seperating threads will be pointless now.

Brawl, now available in Japan!!
38 days til release... in America!

Have fun discussing, and see you at the online Tournament


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 31, 2008)

It is, but it seems you CAN get most of them throughout SSE.

Really, the only ones not introduced in the main story are Jiggs, Wolf, and WW Link. Everyone else is, and you unlock them when they are added as Newcomers to your party.

Most of your party can be comprised of 4 characters, but the final boss allows you to select 6.

And on Intense, this boss seems to have one hit kill moves.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 31, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> It is, but it seems you CAN get most of them throughout SSE.
> 
> Really, the only ones not introduced in the main story are Jiggs, Wolf, and WW Link. Everyone else is, and you unlock them when they are added as Newcomers to your party.
> 
> ...



Ugh, its gonna feel like playing an SNK game now.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 31, 2008)

The Original said:


> Ugh, its gonna feel like playing an SNK game now.



Well..here's a .gif of the players skill...



I'm not kidding. He's done shit like that in the whole game.

The fact Intense mode has now stopped him from progressing shows how strong they made the final boss. Who, if you didn't assume already...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Is Taboo/Tabuu


----------



## Ronin (Jan 31, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Well..here's a .gif of the players skill...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is that the guy from peercast, you posted earlier?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 31, 2008)

Mmhm, the guy doing not so well.

He's afk, but still has the stream going, so I think he'll come back and try beating the boss again.


----------



## Seany (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow! i'm loving Lucario and Toon Link... @_@
Ike is uber.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 31, 2008)

So I beat SSE. >=D

I'll tell you what, its fucking challenging.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 31, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> So I beat SSE. >=D
> 
> I'll tell you what, its fucking challenging.



What difficulty, time, and overall completion progress did ya beat it with?


----------



## Ronin (Jan 31, 2008)

bdcool is still updating. He has 34 gameplay vids on his account now, if anyone is interested.

btw DS what control setup are you using. I remember you saying you're getting used to your custom controls yesterday.


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 31, 2008)

Marth is too broken lol.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 31, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> What difficulty, time, and overall completion progress did ya beat it with?



On normal (the third difficulty), 89% with 9 hours.  Excellent experience.  Lucario and Snake are now my favs.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 31, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> On normal (the third difficulty), 89% with 9 hours.  Excellent experience.  Lucario and Snake are now my favs.



Normal is the green colored orb right? Or is it the gold one?


----------



## Ronin (Jan 31, 2008)

Snake FS at 03:05

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=MncPCyis6-E&feature=user[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 31, 2008)

^Normal's green, yeah.

That's good to here, DS. Can't wait to do Hard and Intense runs. 

----

Some Fox and Wolf differences posted on Smash Boards: 


> UP B ATTACK
> --------------------
> Fox: fire fox. A charge followed by a flaming dash in the air.
> 
> ...


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 31, 2008)

The Original said:


> Snake FS at 03:05
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=MncPCyis6-E&feature=user[/YOUTUBE]


Damn that seems fun.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 31, 2008)

Dietsunkist said:


> Thanks for the vid. Not so much for Master Hand, but I've been wanting more gameplay from new stages and Lucario.
> 
> I'm actually fairly happy that Wolf is in. I know some people will probably call me skill-less, but I prefer the mid-speed characters. I liked Roy better than Marth, and I liked Fox in SSB, but less so in Melee. With Wolf as a slower, stronger Fox, I think I'll like him. I don't know if he will be my main, but definitely someone I will play around with. Also, I don't really care about his final smash, so what if he never drove a Landmaster, he still seems like an interesting character to try out.


 same here i dont like speed characters i like them slow or mid speed


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 31, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytIhZp8vxzU[/YOUTUBE]

Shadow the Hedgehog AT at around 0:48. Seems to slow down time.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 31, 2008)

Good find with wolf differences. Now people can stop bitching about there being so many clones. After a hard day of work i signed on the see 4 pages of roster whining. Good to know that wolf will be much different from his rival, angry that some of his moves have alot of lag but I will still try him out.


----------



## Countach (Jan 31, 2008)

how hard is intense?

is it like lv 9 with handicaps


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 31, 2008)

Some Green Hill Zone tidbits;

Tails appears in the background running within the loop.

SONIC BOOM IS A SONG.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 31, 2008)

Wolf will be my favorite Starfox character in the game


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 31, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytIhZp8vxzU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Shadow the Hedgehog AT at around 0:48. Seems to slow down time.


Chaos Control!

Its good to see they fit Shadow in there. I wonder how many Sonic and Metal Gear Assist Trophies are available.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 31, 2008)

Holiday Hound said:


> Well, it's been a long time coming, and it's finally here... in Japan, anyway...
> 
> Nice that he gives us a short movie displaying modes. Gives ya something to really look forard to. Well, I'll be steering clear of the area for a while, seeing as how seperating threads will be pointless now.
> 
> ...


Your not serious. The information that is coming up will only increase your excitment about Brawl.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 31, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Normal is the green colored orb right? Or is it the gold one?



No, I did it on the third one in the middle, the red.  I thought it went from beginner, easy, normal, hard, intense.  Fuck the green colored one.  Hard is a biatch though.

And I just experienced the Shadow AT.  No big deal really.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah, it only does that. Look at Gaiash, his region doesn't even have an estimated date beyond July and beyond and he's hyped for the game. :3


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 31, 2008)

does Lucario float? because if he does that dont make sence


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 31, 2008)

Ohh, you played on Hard. I thought it was very easy, easy, normal, hard, then intense. There is  no very easy, so it had to have been hard as that fits :3


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 31, 2008)

We still haven't seen R.O.B's final Smash. As long as it isn't Landmaster it should be interesting.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 31, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Some Fox and Wolf differences posted on Smash Boards:



So in other words there aren't any. Clones always had different animation for the same style moves. Slight differences don't stop it from being a fox clone.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 31, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> MARTH FINAL SMASH IS AWESOME!!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=d6UFj_5FUcU[/YOUTUBE]


Upon re-watching, I just noticed the Fire Emblem life bars.

Fucking awesome touch.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 31, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> does Lucario float? because if he does that dont make sence



Not at all.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 31, 2008)

Marth;s FS....is deadly, I like!


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 31, 2008)

Link removed

Jigglypuff final smash.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jan 31, 2008)

they could at least put another character from the Sonic universe.... the bastards


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 31, 2008)

well i think the reason they left characters is to make a sequeal in the future

also Wolf Land Master dont have the starfox symbol ,i havent  play any Starfox game since the aventure one but does Star Wolf have they own symbol?


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jan 31, 2008)

How good Is Lucario in the game he was my favorite Pokemon in DP.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 31, 2008)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> So in other words there aren't any. Clones always had different animation for the same style moves. Slight differences don't stop it from being a fox clone.



Actually, the clones in the last game had the exact same animations for almost all their moves.  The B moves are certainly similar but it looks like Wolf will play differently enough to not really be like Fox at all.  

Falco though...

Hey DS, can you control Lucario's Final Smash?

Also, how are Ganon's moves now?


----------



## Maycara (Jan 31, 2008)

So far I want To try...Meta Knight, Sonic, Snake, Ike, Lucario, Wolf(for shit's and giggles), Robot AKA R.O.B, Lucas, Pit, and the new Ganondorf.....lol all the others look meh to me. Out of the new recruits.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 31, 2008)

Ganondorf specials and FS 
Link removed

he look awesome

he was my 2nd main in SSM and he will still be my 2nd in Brawl


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 31, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Link removed
> 
> Jigglypuff final smash.



CAAAAAAALLLLLLLEEEEEDDDDDDD IIIIITTTTTT.

Give me a god damn cookie.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 31, 2008)

Desert Bus said:


> How good Is Lucario in the game he was my favorite Pokemon in DP.


From what I've seen hes pretty badass. Its also clear the 8th movie had a large impact on both his being there as well as his victory. And the Aura vision was a really nice touch that lead to the greatest scene in gaming history *points to signature*


----------



## TenguNova (Jan 31, 2008)

Ganondorf's A-Moves:

[YOUTUBE]TUB01JEJWxo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 31, 2008)

have any one seen this funny video lol
Link removed


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 31, 2008)

Well Ganon is still a clone but he looks really badass nonetheless.  I love how they changed the side B move also.  I'll still use him a lot, Captain Falcon has one of the best movesets anyway.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 31, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Yeah, it only does that. Look at Gaiash, his region doesn't even have an estimated date beyond July and beyond and he's hyped for the game. :3


Exactly, knowing about the game will also get me prepared for when the game is released. Back when Melee was new before I get a Gamecube I got a strategy guide which introduced me to all the characters, Pokemon, items and stages in the game and when I got that Gamecube with Melee on my Birthday I was so excited and I played all day. Likewise I had to wait until me Birthday to get a DS and Pokemon Pearl last year and when I got that I was so excited.

With Brawl the true excitment will be playing the game. Watching what is available only makes me more eager to play it.


----------



## Countach (Jan 31, 2008)

i like how they changed the animation on the clones so the dont look the same, rather then just changing the sound, aka captain saying falcon punch, and canon says ahhhhhhhhhohhhhhhhhh!!!11


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 31, 2008)

I've tried for so long to not watch any gameplay videos....I've tried to not rea player impressions.......I've held back for the longest time after the roster....without videos..strategies.......all of it.......

not anymore

Time to watch these Brawl videos and get myself pumped up


----------



## Countach (Jan 31, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I've tried for so long to not watch any gameplay videos....I've tried to not rea player impressions.......I've held back for the longest time after the roster....without videos..strategies.......all of it.......
> 
> not anymore
> 
> Time to watch these Brawl videos and get myself pumped up



the only one is say not to watch is the final boss battle of the SSE, its the only one i have not watched


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 31, 2008)

Countach said:


> the only one is say not to watch is the final boss battle of the SSE, its the only one i have not watched


That's the one I'm not going to watch and thanks for telling me. I can now make sure I don't watch it.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 31, 2008)

We still haven't seen R.O.B's Final Smash, or heard about it.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Jan 31, 2008)

Is there any on youtube?
or Dojo?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 31, 2008)

WARLOCK PUNCH!!!...

Ganondorf stays as my main XD...

Side +B = Badass...

and his fire crotch kick actually sucks you in from a range ...

Marth's FS is insta-death O/ _ \o...


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Jan 31, 2008)

You can jump over Marth's FS though can't you?
and How excatly does Jigglypuff's FS work anyway?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 31, 2008)

So how is the online DS? Does it lag like some other online wii games? I assume you can connect with japanese opponents since my DS JP-only games always connect easily.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 31, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLpB_lpmLgY[/YOUTUBE]

R.O.B's special moves and Final Smash.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 31, 2008)

Jiggly's looks like just a Damage dealer like Olimar FS...


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 31, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjdqAZR86kA[/YOUTUBE]

Wario's special moves + FS.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZh2oWZacm4[/YOUTUBE]

Lucario's special moves + FS.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Jan 31, 2008)

oh ok cuz the video on it, It  didn't look like it really did anything


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 31, 2008)

Lucario rules, looks like I won't miss Mewtwo too much.

Is it just me or does ROB's B attack look cheap as hell?

Edit- Good, all the "clones" are at least kind of different.  That new reflector looks really cool.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 31, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBpBrpf2khI[/YOUTUBE]

Falco match from the same guy.

Definitely been Luigi-fied.


> F-smash is a double-fisted bash. Cool!
> -F-air (?) is a sort of spinning beak drill. Cool!
> -N-air (maybe?) looks like he sort of twirls in the air. Kind of like Ness' from Melee. Neutral-A standing combo looks kind like this as well? Seems like those tap tap tap A combos are gonna be way more useful this time around.
> -Shine is WEIRD yoyo whaaaat?


^Impressions from someone on NeoGAF that paid a lot more attention that me.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 31, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vqgWQ8OeFw[/YOUTUBE]
Bad quality but *Green Hill Zone* with motherfucking *SONIC BOOM* in the background.

Looks like Knuckles also appears in the background.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 31, 2008)

Tails appears in the background, too.

That's from the same stream I saw and noted it upon. The guy who sucks.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 31, 2008)

Radori said:


> oh ok cuz the video on it, It  didn't look like it really did anything



I think they never got close enough though... it was a very big stage...

and Lucario is less Physical than i was thinking XD... his moves seem to work a lot like Mario Side smash (the fireball)...

but still it's awesome ...


----------



## slimscane (Jan 31, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLpB_lpmLgY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> R.O.B's special moves and Final Smash.



Holy cow! G&W can use his powershoot to float now!

Yes yes yes yes yes! 

I love game and watch!


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 31, 2008)

the amount of awesomeness in this game just keeps skyrocketing 

marths FS ftw!!!


----------



## Jazz (Jan 31, 2008)

Sweet, I have my Japanese Wii XD

And a day before expected... 

>_>

<_<


----------



## Luffy-Kaizokuou (Jan 31, 2008)

i can't wait any more...i'm gonna go into the factory XD


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 31, 2008)

Classic mode with Pokemon trainer..

Notice the Super sweet RED AND BLUE remix during the credits...

ahh the good old days..


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## NinjaM (Jan 31, 2008)

Mario said:


> Sweet, I have my Japanese Wii XD
> 
> And a day before expected...
> 
> ...



So what city are you in again?


----------



## Jazz (Jan 31, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> So what city are you in again?



Guess


----------



## Dietsunkist (Jan 31, 2008)

DS, how's the stage builder? I've seen some killer stages already, but how many different objects are there/how easy is it to use?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 31, 2008)

so wo are the Zelda AT


----------



## Ryoshi (Jan 31, 2008)

I wanna see Emo Lucas!


----------



## Jazz (Jan 31, 2008)

How would he look?


----------



## Ryoshi (Jan 31, 2008)

I heard theres going to be another delay. lol Everyone from here moved to the spoiler thread.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jan 31, 2008)

Mario said:


> How would he look?



You know black hair with black and white stripes.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 31, 2008)

Where's that video with the lyrics to the Brawl intro? lol


----------



## BAD BD (Jan 31, 2008)

Its over. We won.

There are too many characters for me to play.

Bowser
Dk
Lucraio
Fox
Falco
Wolf
*CAPTAIN FALCON*
Pokemon Trainer
Marth
Ike
Samus
MetaKnight
Zelda/Shiek
Link
Gannondorf


----------



## K-deps (Jan 31, 2008)

Deputy Myself said:


> Marth FS was orgasmic



omg I know it's so good it's unfair. But in a good way


----------



## Ronin (Jan 31, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Where's that video with the lyrics to the Brawl intro? lol



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFjaoYZ7jlA[/YOUTUBE]



Actual Real one
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZgnePxqZNw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## K-deps (Jan 31, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> *I heard theres going to be another delay.* lol Everyone from here moved to the spoiler thread.



Who told you that. 
Whoever did is dead!


----------



## dwabn (Jan 31, 2008)

dude this game is so fking awsome iv been playing it w/ my friend and it fking rocks.

i love all the new chars they added except wolf...  i mean wtf

only wish they added more new ppl but o well.


----------



## Hiruko (Jan 31, 2008)

Theres a far lolzier version.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KioU3QLpG8I[/youtube]


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 31, 2008)

Well the only Final Smash left to see is Wind Waker Link.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 31, 2008)

It's the LANDOO MASTAA!!


----------



## /root (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm going to have to go through this thread and watch all the final smashes tomorrow.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 31, 2008)

Finally some lyrics XDDD...


----------



## K-deps (Jan 31, 2008)

wtf wheres DS. Of all the times for him to be quiet about something he chooses this.


----------



## Countach (Jan 31, 2008)

mmmmmmmm...marth


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 31, 2008)

The Original said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha, thanks man


----------



## Ronin (Jan 31, 2008)

Adam said:


> I'm going to have to go through this thread and watch all the final smashes tomorrow.



Starting Characters​


Mario - Mario Finale
(View Here)00:01

Donkey Kong - Konga Beat
(View Here)00:09

Link - Triforce Slash
(View Here)00:20

Samus - Zero Laser
(View Here)00:3o

Z-Suit Samus - Power Suit Samus
(View Here)00:50

Fox - Landmaster / Falco – Landmaster / Wolf - Landmaster
(View Here)00:56

Pikachu - Volt Tackle
(View Here)01:33

pit - Palutena's Army
(View Here)02:01

Meta Knght - Galaxia Darkness
(View Here)

Ike - Great Aether
Have to find sexiest one, cuz hes my favorite

Peach - Peach Blossom
(View Here)02:45

Yoshi - Super Dragon
(View Here)

Sonic - Super Sonic

Bowser - Giga Bowser
(View Here)

wario - Wario-Man
(View Here)

Pokemon Trainer - Triple Finish
(View Here)

Diddy kong - Rocketbarrel Barrage
(View Here)

Snake - Grenade Launcher
(View Here) 03:05

Lucas - PK Starstorm / Ness - PK Starstorm
(View Here)

King Dedede - Waddle Dee Army
(View Here)

Pikmin & Olimar - End of Day
(View Here)

Kirby - Cook Kirby
(View Here)

Zelda - Light Arrow / Sheik – Light Arrow
(View Here)

Hidden Characters​
Marth – (Name N/A)
(View Here)

Robot – (Name N/A)
(View Here)

Toon Link – (Name N/A)
(View Here)

Ganondorf – (Name N/A)
(View Here)

Caption Falcon – (Name N/A)
(View Here)

Lucario – (Name N/A)
(View Here)

Luigi – (Name N/A)
(View Here)

Jiggly Puff - (Name N/A)
(View Here)

Mr. Game and watch – (Name N/A)
(View Here)

* Its a bitch to go through the thread finding these-Need help with some links


----------



## K-deps (Jan 31, 2008)

The Original said:


> Starting Characters
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you want them for all characters?
If yes I'll help

Yoshi: Link removed

Pikachu: Link removed

Link: Link removed

Samus: Link removed

OLIMAR: Link removed

IKE: Link removed


----------



## Ronin (Jan 31, 2008)

Chaps said:


> Do you want them for all characters?
> If yes I'll help
> 
> Yoshi: Link removed
> ...



thanx, added em, and sending reps your way.


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 31, 2008)

Falco seems aweful now =[


----------



## Ronin (Jan 31, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> Falco seems aweful now =[



Guy using him just sucks alot.

**Will update FS list in a few, got an assignment for my professor due in a few.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 31, 2008)

Dude you owe me chocolate chip cookies for this

EDIT: added 4 more 
hope it helps


EDIT AGAIN:

Meta Knight: Link removed

Pit
Link removed

Lucas: Link removed


----------



## Countach (Jan 31, 2008)

The Original said:


> Guy using him just sucks alot.



alot of these people seem bad, and by bad i mean horrible, and by horrible i mean inept, and by inept i mean shitastic, and by shitastic i mean bad


----------



## Shinny (Jan 31, 2008)

ok, so, let me get this straight real quickly like...

ganon is still a clone, lucario replaced mewtwo (essentially), Toon Link replaced Young Link (neat!), and wolf and falco are clones?

please, correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 31, 2008)

Shinny said:


> ok, so, let me get this straight real quickly like...
> 
> ganon is still a clone, lucario replaced mewtwo (essentially), Toon Link replaced Young Link (neat!), and wolf and falco are clones?
> 
> please, correct me if i am wrong.



you are close, Ganon is a clone in denial and Wolf and Falco are essentially clones. Different animations,moves,strengths and weaknesses but basically the clone DNA is there.


----------



## Gentleman (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow ROB now looks like a pretty appealing character to me, I think I'll try him out, he might join DeDeDe Lucario and Olimar as chars I plan to play


----------



## Shinny (Jan 31, 2008)

The Original said:


> you are close, Ganon is a clone in denial and Wolf and Falco are essentially clones. Different animations,moves,strengths and weaknesses but basically the clone DNA is there.



 i really had hoped that they would have made ganon his own character...seeing as how he doesn't fight like that in the games, yes?  maybe he could have been a sword wielder, too...lame.

Toon Link, though...now that's a character i really want to play as, hahaha.  12


----------



## K-deps (Jan 31, 2008)

The Original said:


> you are close, Ganon is a clone in denial and Wolf and Falco are essentially clones. Different animations,moves,strengths and weaknesses but basically the clone DNA is there.



Actually some of Wolfs moves are quite different, even enough to be considered not clone IMO.

Falco is Luigified now


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 31, 2008)

Luigified?


----------



## /root (Jan 31, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> Luigified?



A clone but not quite a clone. Physics and moves are altered to differentiate.

Then again i disagree since Wolf and Falco share the same final smash as Fox, whereas Luigi actually has a different final smash.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 31, 2008)

Luigified means they are still clones, but have different moves.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 31, 2008)

Adam said:


> A clone but not quite a clone. Physics and moves are altered to differentiate.
> 
> *Then again i disagree since Wolf and Falco share the same final smash as Fox,* whereas Luigi actually has a different final smash.



Yea that's the part that kinda pisses me off. Other then that Wolf is unique to me.


----------



## Shinny (Jan 31, 2008)

i'll say, though, that i'm glad they took out pichu...

and happy they kept g&w!!

but what's toon link's final smash?  are there any videos of that yet?

also, Mario, where did you get the pictures of mario and bowser there in your sig?


----------



## Gentleman (Jan 31, 2008)

Wolf seems pretty different in my opinion, except his landmaster, and atleast it's red, not another blue one, like falco's. I still love that Toon Link joke though


----------



## K-deps (Jan 31, 2008)

New Vid? Or Old sauce?

Link removed


----------



## Gentleman (Jan 31, 2008)

I haven't seen it, and that stage is awesome! I like how it breaks apart  Poor Luigi is gonna lose his mansion!


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 31, 2008)

I want moar Diddy videos.....there are VERy few that I have seen


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jan 31, 2008)

the Brawl update was good the introduction movie was good and the thing about future updates was to be expected.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 31, 2008)

Diddy:Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Theres your diddy


----------



## Seany (Jan 31, 2008)

Jesus i love Luigi's Mansion.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 31, 2008)

Cartoon said:


> Jesus i love Luigi's Mansion.



Yea the whole feeling of it seems so perfect.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 31, 2008)

*I really like Donald
*
Changed 

Anyone who has HQ videos, no YouTube crap, let me know


----------



## Gentleman (Jan 31, 2008)

The only problem I have with Luigi's Mansion,  is its lack of ghosts.  I wish ghosts from the game popped out and messed with you. That definately make the level better.  Oh well, it's still a great idea for a level.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 31, 2008)

Chaps said:


> Diddy:Link removed
> Link removed
> Link removed
> 
> Theres your diddy



Thank you


----------



## K-deps (Jan 31, 2008)

2Shea said:


> *Link removed
> *
> Changed
> 
> Anyone who has HQ videos, no YouTube crap, let me know



Ill be sure to let you know when I find some nice HQ Brawl stuff.
I like the layout of the site.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 31, 2008)

2Shea said:


> *Link removed
> *
> Changed
> 
> Anyone who has HQ videos, no YouTube crap, let me know



Why is it only those same 4 vids?


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 31, 2008)

Chaps said:


> Ill be sure to let you know when I find some nice HQ Brawl stuff.
> I like the layout of the site.



Thanks, and thanks 




Reckless! said:


> Why is it only those same 4 vids?



There isn't much HQ/HD stuff out of Brawl yet, I'm doing my best to find them all. I'm tired of low quality youtube crap lol.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 31, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Thanks, and thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohh well good luck and thanks!


----------



## K-deps (Jan 31, 2008)

2Shea I just realized it said your gonna post the NF Tourney on there...thats awesome!

Ima be on the internet 

@Reckless 
Don't go to crazy with the Diddy vids


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 31, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAIofUYGj7Y[/YOUTUBE]

Zelda and Zamus footage


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 31, 2008)

Guys.....the game is delayed again......till April 30th.....**


----------



## K-deps (Jan 31, 2008)

Falco-san said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAIofUYGj7Y[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Zelda and Zamus footage



Damn Zelda was handing out ownage


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 31, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Guys.....the game is delayed again......till April 30th.....**


Seriously? Where is this information from?


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 31, 2008)

Updated with WarioWare Stage video!

Link removed


----------



## Jazz (Jan 31, 2008)

God Damn Shea, You have like the best quality on your site


----------



## Pantalones (Jan 31, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Guys.....the game is delayed again......till April 30th.....**



Yea reckless this is confirmed

FUCKING SAKURAI!!!


----------



## Gentleman (Jan 31, 2008)

Can you select zero suit samus from the character select menu? Yeah nice quality 2shea


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 31, 2008)

Mario said:


> God Damn Shea, You have like the best quality on your site



Haha well thanks man ^^



Colonello said:


> Can you select zero suit samus from the character select menu? Yeah nice quality 2shea



Yes you can, our very own Donkey Show confirmed that for the whole smash community last night.

Proof: Link removed

And thanks lol.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 31, 2008)

Colonello said:


> Can you select zero suit samus from the character select menu? Yeah nice quality 2shea



I beleive it was confirmed that if you hold R,+,some other button to the respective controllers she will begin the match as ZZS.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 31, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Haha well thanks man ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Speaking of Donkey, I wonder how much Smash he's played


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 31, 2008)

Chaps said:


> Speaking of Donkey, I wonder how much Smash he's played



Haha, he posted earlier saying he had beaten SSE. He told me today that he has to unlock Jiggly and Wolf then he has everyone.

He's also going to be making some nice videos for me


----------



## Jazz (Jan 31, 2008)

@Chaps: Lots I bet.


----------



## Harmonie (Jan 31, 2008)

No Isaac? 

Oh well. I'm sure there's been tons of complaining here about the final roster and I'm sure you're all sick of it, so I won't complain any further.

For some reason, despite the awful roster, I still am hyped for this game. I don't even get it.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 31, 2008)

Envious said:


> No Isaac?
> 
> Oh well. I'm sure there's been tons of complaining here about the final roster and I'm sure you're all sick of it, so I won't complain any further.
> 
> For some reason, despite the awful roster, I still am hyped for this game. I don't even get it.



Sigh, honestly I'm am tired of seeing "terrible roster" but there's no point in arguing. Rather I'll ask, what did you want.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 31, 2008)

^Speaking of which, though....

Gumming

Issac confirmed for Assist Trophy.


----------



## Harmonie (Jan 31, 2008)

Deidara456 said:


> Sigh, honestly I'm am tired of seeing "terrible roster" but there's no point in arguing. Rather I'll ask, what did you want.



I stated I wouldn't complain about it. I was just posting my opinion. 

What did I want? A roster that... oh wait... you don't want to hear any complaints. Why even ask? XD



TenshiOni said:


> ^Speaking of which, though....
> 
> Gumming
> 
> Issac confirmed for Assist Trophy.



I can't read that... 

Are there any pictures of him in action? I really want to see what he looks like...


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 31, 2008)

I lol at people who complain about the roster


----------



## Masurao (Jan 31, 2008)

That's fine Bassionist..sorry, I was just a little annoyed by the mass amounts of complain topics on Gfaqs, that seeing someone else say stuff about the roster was repetative. I'm glad you still want the game and are not going to complain..I've seen a few people go as far to say the game sucks in general becasue of the roster lol.


----------



## Junas (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm loving the roster so far... I cannot wait to play the new characters to get the feel how they work... However, I will mostly play as Captain Falcon and Adult Link... 

Don't care about people complaining about the roster... their loss XD


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 31, 2008)

Its funny how many people who say they aren't going to get the game anymore or that the game is "ruined" now because of the roster or how the game sucks cuz of the roster and they haven't even played the game yet.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 31, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Haha, he posted earlier saying he had beaten SSE. He told me today that he has to unlock Jiggly and Wolf then he has everyone.
> 
> He's also going to be making some nice videos for me



Why are you so special?

Since you have inside info from him ask him how to unlock characters and for impressions on characters.

And of course the awesome vids.

OMG EDIT:

If this is true Square Enix is the worst. THE WORST. SHIT. WORTHLESS.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 31, 2008)

Bassoonist said:


> I can't read that...


Atsusutofuigiyuahi
"Ropin (Augon no taiyou)" Gakuwaakota!

However I'm not cirtain, I haven't be studying Japanese very long.


----------



## Harmonie (Jan 31, 2008)

Chaps said:


> OMG EDIT:
> If this is true Square Enix is the worst. THE WORST. SHIT. WORTHLESS.



Agreed. Geno is one thing that would have made me think that this roster had a little more work put into it.

...oh... am I complaining?  Oops. Just saying.:amazed

I don't know if that is for real, though.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 31, 2008)

Chaps said:


> Why are you so special?
> 
> Since you have inside info from him ask him how to unlock characters and for impressions on characters.
> 
> ...



Could be true, probably same why Megaman wasnt in it. Capcom,SEnix,Namco,Konami don't usually let their characters go to third parties,It was rumored Heiachi wasnt supposed to be in Soul Caliber 3, if you play tekken you can right away notice the drastic changes in his moves, its because namco didnt work on him for Soul Caliber. 

Things like that happen all the time.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh Snap, we could have had Geno


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 31, 2008)

Chaps said:


> If this is true Square Enix is the worst. THE WORST. SHIT. WORTHLESS.


That makes no sense. If Geno was the reason wouldn't Japan also have the delay?


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 31, 2008)

We'd need more proof than that, but if true, I've gotta lol at all the people who were bitching at Sakurai for not including Geno.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 31, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> We'd need more proof than that, but if true, I've gotta lol at all the people who were bitching at Sakurai for not including Geno.



I'm actually more pissed that the Geno thing could've caused the delay. I don't give a damn about Geno. Never played the game with him.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 31, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> That makes no sense. If Geno was the reason wouldn't Japan also have the delay?



it means the "OMG not in December?" delay...


----------



## Jazz (Jan 31, 2008)

...

GOD BLIND YOUR SIG MAKES ME LOL


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 31, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> ^Speaking of which, though....
> 
> Black flames. BLACK FLAMES.
> 
> Issac confirmed for Assist Trophy.



I actually just found this out on /v/ and was very surprised. I suppose the message that he was wanted DID get through to Sakurai. Here's hoping for next Super smash X3

I expect the first video of him in action to be delivered to my PM box asap.


----------



## /root (Jan 31, 2008)

Isaac's assist trophy; I'm gonna go with Ragnarok.


----------



## Harmonie (Jan 31, 2008)

Robotkiller said:


> I actually just found this out on /v/ and was very surprised. I suppose the message that he was wanted DID get through to Sakurai. Here's hoping for next Super smash X3
> 
> I expect the first video of him in action to be delivered to my PM box asap.



Mine, too!


----------



## /root (Jan 31, 2008)

Chaps said:


> If this is true Square Enix is the worst. THE WORST. SHIT. WORTHLESS.



Shishou probably wrote that article.


----------



## Caustic (Jan 31, 2008)

Maybe Isaac will make it into the next Super Smash Bros if a third Golden Sun ever pops up beyond that rumor/interview/whatever that little snippet was.

It's too bad, really. Isaac and Sonic were the only characters I really wanted (Well, the only characters I had hoped would be revealed, I should say. I also wanted to see Marth and Mewtwo, but I was fairly certain they'd both return. Poor Mewtwo ) I figured Sonic would be in, but I managed to convince myself that Isaac didn't really have much of a chance - that is, until all those Isaac topics started sprouting up on various Smash-related boards, giving me false hope.

For a while, I thought Golden Sun had no representation at all. I'm happy with just an assist trophy for now.

I wonder what it does. It had better be powerful.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 31, 2008)

Deidara456 said:


> I beleive it was confirmed that if you hold R,+,some other button to the respective controllers she will begin the match as ZZS.



I'll rephrase it again.  LOL, I contributed to the entire smash community and I'm not even an intense smash fan. 

Wiimote: "-" button
Wiimote + Chuck: Z button
Classic and GC: R button



Chaps said:


> Speaking of Donkey, I wonder how much Smash he's played



A lot.  I stopped at 9AM this morning from 4PM the day before.  My thumb is tired. lol.

As for characters I think will do well in everything... Pokemon Trainer (especially Squirtle who'll probably be some mean high tier for tourney folks out there), ZSS, and Lucario.

Marth is still good, but his slightly altered moveset makes it harder to pull off some of his combos (like the Ken combo).  His final down + A of that combo lost a lot of it's down spiking ability.  You can still do it, but you pretty much have to be over the enemy versus just being next to them.  Also his forward smash lost a lot when tipping people above you.  It's still good, but on levels like battlefield where the enemy is above you on a platform, you have to be directly under them to hit with the forward smash, unlike in Melee.

Samus became kinda lame, but ZSS is fucking outstanding.  Pretty much most of her A moves (up tilt and down tilt) are excellent and her grapple gets is stupid far, especially when reaching for edges.

So most of the floaty characters so far seem like they'll rock out the most versus the other ones.  Mind you this is a non-professional opinion, but whatever works no?


----------



## /root (Jan 31, 2008)

Good to hear that Lucario plays amazing.

How has Ike been playing?


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 31, 2008)

Adam said:


> Isaac's assist trophy; I'm gonna go with Ragnarok.



Me too. I doubt that they'd put something as powerful as odessey (Isaac's other signature move) into an assist trophy. That's more final smash territory.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 31, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> I'll rephrase it again.  LOL, I contributed to the entire smash community and I'm not even an intense smash fan.
> 
> Wiimote: "-" button
> Wiimote + Chuck: Z button
> ...



Sucks to hear Marth is a little nerfed but w/e this game is to awesome.

Also DS, how do you unlock the characters.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 31, 2008)

Is Squirtle really good?

PT may be my main...


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 31, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> As for characters I think will do well in everything... Pokemon Trainer (especially Squirtle who'll probably be some mean high tier for tourney folks out there), ZSS, and Lucario.



Awesome, it's really good to see these new characters turning out well, especially Lucario!!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 31, 2008)

Chaps said:


> Sucks to hear Marth is a little nerfed but w/e this game is to awesome.
> 
> Also DS, how do you unlock the characters.



Just keep playing.  They'll all come out eventually.



Mario said:


> Is Squirtle really good?
> 
> PT may be my main...



Yes, the first time I used him, I knew.  He's floaty, short hops can hit small characters easily and his aerials rock hard.  And if you love air game, Metaknight is pure win.

And Shiek is virtually unchanged.  You can practically do everything in she did Melee in this game. :lol


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 31, 2008)

How is the online?


This is the third time i ask pls answer >.<.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jan 31, 2008)

lol luigified........

Sounds like some sexual position XD


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 31, 2008)

Brawl isn't delayed =/


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 31, 2008)

I haven't been able to get online yet.  Connections don't go through.  I think I'd have to hook up with someone from the states to find out.


----------



## /root (Jan 31, 2008)

DONKEY SHOW 



Adam said:


> Good to hear that Lucario plays amazing.
> 
> *How has Ike been playing?*


----------



## K-deps (Jan 31, 2008)

2Shea when you get the chance go to IGN. 
Many more HQ vids just as you wanted.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 31, 2008)

Chaps said:


> 2Shea when you get the chance go to IGN.
> Many more HQ vids just as you wanted.



Thanks Chaps, I appreciate it.

4 new HD insider videos coming soon!


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 31, 2008)

So I take it ZSS is your favorite character so far, DS?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 31, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> So I take it ZSS is your favorite character so far, DS?



Nope, but she's up there.  Right now, it's a tie between Squirtle and Lucario.  Style points go to Dedede.  He fucking rules.



			
				Adam said:
			
		

> How has Ike been playing?



Dunno, don't use him.   On a serious note, he's pretty damn slow.  My opinion from E4All hasn't changed.  Awesome in 4 player brawls, but I'm not completely convinced about his 1v1 viability.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 31, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> So I take it ZSS is your favorite character so far, DS?



who wouldn't choose her? ...


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 31, 2008)

So it looks like 2 months of a slightly different update style.
But I still wanted Brawl sooner.


----------



## martinipenguin (Jan 31, 2008)

Well, I don't know about you guys, but I'm probably not even going to look at the updates anymore. I want shit like that to be a surprise.


----------



## /root (Jan 31, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Dunno, don't use him.   On a serious note, he's pretty damn slow.  My opinion from E4All hasn't changed.  Awesome in 4 player brawls, but I'm not completely convinced about his 1v1 viability.



That's a shame. Ike, MK and most recently Lucario are the characters I was most likely thinking of maining, so if Ike is handy in a 4P brawl, I can see him being handy at parties. But as long as Lucario is up there, and MK plays a good floater game, I'm happy.


----------



## TheWon (Jan 31, 2008)

Man IGN has a video up with the Sonic Stage. Sonic Boom is playing in the background. Thank god I will have this tomorrow!


----------



## K-deps (Jan 31, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> Man IGN has a video up with the Sonic Stage. Sonic Boom is playing in the background. Thank god I will have this tomorrow!



You too???
omg I need to jack someone for this


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 31, 2008)

Arizona State University

Pretty nice fight. Includes Falco and Lucario. Three Final Smashes go off. 

Oh, and it features the unlocking of Ness. :]


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 31, 2008)

Have any impressions of Diddy Kong>?


----------



## Jazz (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice one Tenshi.

*rep*


----------



## K-deps (Jan 31, 2008)

Not sure if I've posted this before but he's some more Toon Link Gameplay. Sadly no FS yet
Arizona State University


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 31, 2008)

*4 New videos added!*

Sonic vs. Pikachu - Green Hill Zone

Samus vs. Pit - Metal Gear Stage

Zero Suit Samus & Pikachu - SSE

Stage Builder - Quick Stage

*predictions thread*


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 31, 2008)

So I just played 1 v/s match of Brawl at the community college, some guy had it and was letting us get to play, was so crowded though I only played once and I played as Fox, I was last stock b4 I started to play semi decent =/

but it wasn't a bad experience


----------



## Ryoshi (Jan 31, 2008)

Chaps said:


> Im guessing you watch Boondocks.
> 
> And I'm not african american I'm actually Brazilian.
> Close enough right?



 Yes close enough.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 31, 2008)

Arizona State University

On Shadow Moses Snake gets Codec Calls about certain characters. Would be better if in English though.
At 4:12 in that vid something funny happens.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 31, 2008)

2Shea said:


> *4 New videos added!*
> 
> Sonic vs. Pikachu - Green Hill Zone
> 
> ...



2Shea for some reason the HD videos look very grainy and "blocky or blockish" when I watch them

Do I need something else to watch it that maybe I dont have?


----------



## Slam (Jan 31, 2008)

Arizona State University

ZSS VA


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 31, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> 2Shea for some reason the HD videos look very grainy and "blocky or blockish" when I watch them
> 
> Do I need something else to watch it that maybe I dont have?



Hmm I'm really not sure man, just the basic DivX web player should work fine. I quality check them all before putting it on the main page and they all look good to me.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Jan 31, 2008)

what happens in that vid?
I'm in Japanese 2 but the only word i understood was fox


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 31, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Hmm I'm really not sure man, just the basic DivX web player should work fine. I quality check them all before putting it on the main page and they all look good to me.



Well everytime I go to watch them I get this message saying that I need to install an update, so I did but the videos still look the same

Heres a screencap of what it looks like


----------



## Jazz (Jan 31, 2008)

Chaps said:


> Im guessing you watch Boondocks.
> 
> And I'm not african american I'm actually Brazilian.
> Close enough right?



I'm black


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 31, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Well everytime I go to watch them I get this message saying that I need to install an update, so I did but the videos still look the same
> 
> Heres a screencap of what it looks like



Ewww yeah theres definitely something wrong with that lol.

If you can, uninstall your current DivX Web Player, and re install:


Or if your web player came bundled w/ DivX itself, just uninstall DivX all together, and get it again:


Sorry, I know its quite a bit to do, but that's a fairly serious problem and this seems to be the only way to fix it.


----------



## Noah (Jan 31, 2008)

Green Hill Zone is awesome but.....Sonic Boom? Really.

I'm not so sure I want to support that decision. Do we know what other Sonic songs are in the game? Aside from the Angel Island remix, anyway.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 31, 2008)

Fuck, it still looks all grainy and whatnot..

Oh well, nothing I can do I guess, and its still better than youtube. Youtube videos are booty


----------



## Jazz (Jan 31, 2008)

Use Opera, or upgrade Firefox.

Opera rox


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 31, 2008)

Mario said:


> Use Opera, or upgrade Firefox.
> 
> Opera rox



I am upgraded to the latest version of firefox


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Jan 31, 2008)

I have Opera, but thats cuz I'm on my Wii XD
my Wii's internet is faster than my roomates but the only problem is I can't do stuff some stuff a computer can


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 31, 2008)

Sorry if this has been asked before, but have any gameplay exploits and a current standing character tier list out yet?


----------



## Banshi (Jan 31, 2008)

i've seen a supposable tier list

i just remember sonic and marth being at the top, but nobody really seems to be overpowerd from what i've seen so far (not counting fs)


----------



## /root (Jan 31, 2008)

I sincerely doubt with alot of Marth's exploitable tactics being nerfed for the game that he'll be at the top teir.

If I had to guess teirs now, from DS' impressions as well as gameplay vids, I'd wager Sheik to remain and be joined by ZSS and Lucario.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 31, 2008)

Adam said:


> I sincerely doubt with alot of Marth's exploitable tactics being nerfed for the game that he'll be at the top teir.
> 
> If I had to guess teirs now, from DS' impressions as well as gameplay vids, I'd wager Sheik to remain and be joined by ZSS and Lucario.




Sheik was nerfed also :/


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 1, 2008)

Meh..what is the topic?


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Feb 1, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Sheik was nerfed also :/



Didn't DS say she was virtually unchanged?

Anyway, tiers are lame and this game looks pretty damn balanced so far.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 1, 2008)

Top Tier
Fox
Falco
Wolf
Shiek


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 1, 2008)

No 
Top Tier:
Pikachu
Jigglypuff


----------



## Akuma (Feb 1, 2008)

Top tier is probably Robot.


----------



## DA Dave (Feb 1, 2008)

Space animals are gonna be mid tier, just watch.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 1, 2008)

CodyCauterized said:


> Have any impressions of Diddy Kong>?



Forgot about Diddy and I used him a lot. XD  He's very good too.  Simple and fast aerials.  Kinda floaty along the same lines as Squirtle.  Range isn't great, but those banana peels work wonders.



> Not sure if I've posted this before but he's some more Toon Link Gameplay. Sadly no FS yet
> Dante vs Berial



His Final Smash is a really small version of Link's.

And yes, the game seems rather fair across the board with a lot of the characters.  Falco can do some mean edge guarding with his thrown reflector and Snake can as well with multiple up smashes.  Good times.



> I'm not so sure I want to support that decision. Do we know what other Sonic songs are in the game? Aside from the Angel Island remix, anyway.



The main theme song from the Secret Rings... AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol. (i'm serious)


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 1, 2008)

hmm
so Falco has a throwable reflector
what about Fox?


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 1, 2008)

It's the same as every other Smash game before.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 1, 2008)

So nothing new? 
that sucks
whats wolf like?


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 1, 2008)

OOOOhh...new look!

NESS!!!!!!  and more on his moves!


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 1, 2008)

What do you mean that sucks?  It's just as good as it was in Melee, which was insane.

As for Wolf... I dunno, don't have him yet.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 1, 2008)

I was kinda hoping for something new for him 
he's my main in melee

oh well good luck getting him I guess


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 1, 2008)

Ahh the site has changed a lot lol.

Anyway they've done a nice job with the way the hidden updates are done, I'm anxious to get the HQ renders of all the other characters now


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 1, 2008)

Okay, looks like there's still some good stuff left on the Dojo. At least we know the differences in the attacks. 

I'm eagerly awaiting a certain FS to be explained. *cough*


----------



## Shishou (Feb 1, 2008)

Any Ganondorf impressions, in comparison to Melee?

From what I have seen, without L-cancel he is gonna be garbage.  =\


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 1, 2008)

Retro DK stage + DKC title theme remix = maximus winner.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 1, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Retro DK stage + DKC title theme remix = maximus winner.



I hear you


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 1, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Retro DK stage + DKC title theme remix = maximus winner.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Lmao awesome, I had yet to see that stage


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 1, 2008)

now I just want a vid of a battle on that stage


----------



## Shishou (Feb 1, 2008)

Wish the Jap on this stream would STFU and stop playing Ike.  His Ike sucks. 

In fact, Japs suck at Smash.  There.  I said what we all were thinking.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 1, 2008)

Shishou said:


> Wish the Jap on this stream would STFU and stop playing Ike.  His Ike sucks.
> 
> In fact, Japs suck at Smash.  There.  I said what we all were thinking.



Isn't he annoying? Besides, he unlocked FALCON PUNCH, he should use him :<

Stages ;o

1. Battlefield
2. Final Destination
3. Delfino Plaza
4. Yoshi's Island
5. Lylat Cruise
6. Bridge of Eldin
7. Smashville
8. Rumble Falls
9. Skyworld
10. Castle Siege
11. WarioWare
12. Pokemon Stadium 2
13. Battleship Halberd
14. Shadow Moses Island
15. New Pork City
16. Pictochat
17. The Summit
18. Norfair
19. Hyrule Castle
20. Mario Circuit
21. Frigate Orpheon
22. Yoshis Island
23. Corneia
24. Onett
25. Brinstar
26. Rainbow Ride
27. Distant Planet
28. Mushroomy Kingdom
29. Green Hill Zone
30. Super Mario vs. Classic
31. Port Town
32. Pirate Ship
33. Elektroplankton stage
34. Luigi's Mansion
35. Mt. Coronet
36. Pokemon Stadium SSBM
37. Big Blue
38. G&W stage
39. Retro Donkey Kong stage
40. ???
41. ???


----------



## Shishou (Feb 1, 2008)

here  Try this.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 1, 2008)

Here, another theme confirmed to play in Sonic's stage;

Brain Scrap Zone (Sonic the Hedgehog)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 1, 2008)

Final Smash compilation.


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 1, 2008)

yea ness is on!!!!

hes one of my favorites


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 1, 2008)

martinipenguin said:


> Well, I don't know about you guys, but I'm probably not even going to look at the updates anymore. I want shit like that to be a surprise.


Why? Its a *fighting* game, the fun is in the playing.

Anyway I'm sad that their icons are question marks. Then again this might just be while its just Ness, once a seconfd character is added we must get a page of the group.


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 1, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Why? Its a *fighting* game, the fun is in the playing.



yea i agree i wouldnt look at the updates if it was like an RPG game or something but its smash bros i cant help but look!!!


----------



## /root (Feb 1, 2008)

Toon Link has the same FS as Link oh come fucking on.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 1, 2008)

Shishou said:


> Wish the Jap on this stream would STFU and stop playing Ike.  His Ike sucks.
> 
> In fact, Japs suck at Smash.  There.  I said what we all were thinking.


Please don't say Jap, its considered racist.


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 1, 2008)

Radori said:


> I was kinda hoping for something new for him
> he's my main in melee
> 
> oh well good luck getting him I guess


From Smash Boards: 



> Moving onto Fox now? Alright I said Fox got nerfed and sucks at first, and I was exaggerating and it was completely on purpose. Fox is still very good, but I don't think he is going to be top tier anymore. Fox still has a lot going for him. He is very fast on the ground, second in the demo only to sonic (but sonic was WAY faster). Fox is NOT a fast faller in this game; in fact, comparing the falling speed of anyone in this game to the falling speed of anyone in melee would be absolutely ludicrous.
> 
> Fox seems to have different kill moves this time around. His up air and up smash just didn't seem to be doing the trick. It seemed like Fox?s forward smash did a better job killing than either of those moves ? and it also seemed to eat through shields pretty nicely. Fox?s up air is now primarily a combo move. His neutral seems to essentially be the same thing as in melee, but his back air is much more precise and difficult to land. It?s a quick kick behind him and then he brings his leg back in, the duration isn't nearly as long, but it is a nice kill move regardless in Brawl. One major and obvious improvement is Fox?s forward air. Fox?s forward air now works likely in the way it was intended to work in melee, if you hit with the first (or one of the first) kicks, then all following kicks will land ? you could POSSIBLY DI out of this, but we aren't sure at this point. That being said it seems like you could perform a lot of tricks when you apply this move with the new l cancel. In melee you could use the first strike of captain falcon?s neutral air to set up for a grab, it SEEMS LIKE Fox should be able to do this same thing in Brawl.
> 
> ...





Goofy Titan said:


> Retro DK stage + DKC title theme remix = maximus winner.


Haha, epic win. 


Gaiash said:


> Please don't say Jap, its considered racist.


I was about to say the same thing. =/


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Feb 1, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggoK85c4NQc[/YOUTUBE]

Sorry If this has been posted before.


----------



## Lee1993 (Feb 1, 2008)

well i hate ness but im glad he and lucas r not clones


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 1, 2008)

1. Waluigi (Mario)
2. Rosalina (Mario)
3. Hammer Bro. (Mario)
4. Lakitu (Mario)
5. Metroid (Metroid)
6. Knuckle Joe (Kirby)
7. Adeliene (Kirby)
8. Andross (Star Fox)
9. Lyn (Fire Emblem)
10. Sothe (Fire Emblem)
11. Pegasus Knights (Fire Emblem)
12. Samurai Goroh (F-Zero)
13. Jeff (Mother)
14. Duster (Mother)
15. Kat & Ana (Wario)
16. Mr. Resetti (Animal Crossing)
17. Isaac (Golden Sun)
18. Infantry (Nintendo Wars)
19. Stafy (Densetsu no Stafy)
20. Nintendog (Nintendogs)
21. Jill (Drill Dozer)
22. Muddy Mole (Mole Mania)
23. Barbara the Bat (The Band)
24. Little Mac (Punch-Out!!)
25. Excitebike (Excitebike)
26. Devil (Devil World)
27. Saki Amamiya (Sin & Punishment)
28. Dr. Wright (SimCity)
29. Gray Fox (Metal Gear)
30. Shadow (Sonic the Hedgehog)

Apparently all the AT's in the game.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Feb 1, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> 1. Waluigi (Mario)
> 2. Rosalina (Mario)
> 3. Hammer Bro. (Mario)
> 4. Lakitu (Mario)
> ...



Fucking Shadow the Hedgehog rep couldn't they put some one cool in like Tails?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 1, 2008)

Desert Bus said:


> Fucking Shadow the Hedgehog rep couldn't they put some one cool in like Tails?



He appears in the background to Green Hill Zone, as well as Knuckles.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 1, 2008)

Yup, those are all the ones listed in the credits after you beat the game on Classic mode.

Plus I've seen Silver and Tails running in the back of Green Hill Zone too.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Feb 1, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> He appears in the background to Green Hill Zone, as well as Knuckles.



I knew Knuckles appeared but not Tails it's still slight dissapointment but oh well who cares.


----------



## Shishou (Feb 1, 2008)

Sheik's Chain is now a tether recovery...  No longer will Sheik plays be doomed when they Side+B on accident when they meant Up+B.


And WTH?!  Isaac is an assist trophy?!  WHAT THE CRAP!  ISAAC AND FELIX FOR BRAWL DAMN IT!  NOT AT!  D:<<<

Rid us of Marth's top tierness and give us our precious Golden Sun reps!


----------



## Ronin (Feb 1, 2008)

Shishou said:


> *Sheik's Chain is now a tether recovery...  No longer will Sheik plays be doomed when they Side+B on accident when they meant Up+B.*
> 
> 
> And WTH?!  Isaac is an assist trophy?!  WHAT THE CRAP!  ISAAC AND FELIX FOR BRAWL DAMN IT!  NOT AT!  D:<<<
> ...



Sadly as good as I think I am, it did happen several times to me.


----------



## the_sloth (Feb 1, 2008)

Shishou said:


> Sheik's Chain is now a tether recovery...  No longer will Sheik plays be doomed when they Side+B on accident when they meant Up+B.
> 
> 
> And WTH?!  Isaac is an assist trophy?!  WHAT THE CRAP!  ISAAC AND FELIX FOR BRAWL DAMN IT!  NOT AT!  D:<<<
> ...



Well, at least they are getting some representation.  Maybe they'll be playable for SSB4?


----------



## TenguNova (Feb 1, 2008)

All 41 stages listed by series (from Neogaf):

Mario
-Delfino Plaza (Starting)
-Mushroomy Kingdom (Starting)
-Mario Circuit (Starting)
-Mario Bros. (Unlockable)
-Luigi's Mansion (Unlockable)
-Rainbow Ride (Melee; Starting)

Yoshi
-Yoshi's Island (Starting)
-Yoshi's Island (Melee; Starting)

Donkey Kong
-Rumble Falls (Starting)
-Donkey Kong Arcade (Unlockable)
-Jungle Garden (Melee; Unlockable)

Wario
-Warioware (Starting)

Zelda
-Bridge of Eldin (Starting)
-Great Sea (Unlockable)
-Hyrule Temple (Melee; Starting)

F-Zero
-Port Town (Unlockable)
-Big Blue (Melee; Unlockable)

Animal Crossing
-Smashville (Starting)

Smash
-Battlefield (Starting)
-Final Destination (Starting)

Mother
-New Pork City (Starting)
-Onett (Melee; Starting)

Kid Icarus
-Skyworld (Starting)

Pikmin
-Distant Planet (Starting)

DS
-Pictochat (Starting)
-Electroplankton (Unlockable)

Star Fox
-Lylat Cruise (Starting)
-Corneria (Melee, Starting)

Sonic
-Green Hill Zone (Unlockable)

Metal Gear
-Shadow Moses Island (Starting)

Fire Emblem
-Castle Seige (Starting)

Metroid
-Norfair (Starting)
-Frigate Orpheon (Starting)
-Brinstar (Melee; Starting)

Pokemon
-Pokemon Stadium 2 (Starting)
-Spear Pillar (Unlockable)
-Pokemon Stadium (Melee; Unlockable)

Ice Climber
-The Summit (Starting)

Kirby
-Battleship Halberd (Starting)
-Green Greens (Melee; Unlockable)

G&W
-Game & Watch (Unlockable)


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 1, 2008)

So DS, did you ever confirm if you get anything for having saved Wii game data? For example, did you get anything (trophy, music, etc.) for having your Mario Galaxy data?


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 1, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> So DS, did you ever confirm if you get anything for having saved Wii game data? For example, did you get anything (trophy, music, etc.) for having your Mario Galaxy data?



Nope, nothing seemed unlocked when I was looking through the gallery the first time.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey Our Lord and Savior DS, did you unlock Wolf yet?

Heres how, if you care 


*Spoiler*: __ 



To unlock Wolf, go to the stage "iseki" (Ruins). If you can't read Japanese and don't know which stage that is, it's in the eastern mountainous area, and the level has a lot of moving platforms and fire shoots from traps on the ceiling floor very often.

Part-way through the level, you'll get to a flat platform that lowers you down a huge pit, and while being lowered down, there are large crystal spikes on the walls that will come out at you... On the way down, you'll see a door, which is likely the one most of us went in because it looks like you fall into a pit if you keep going down.
Nevertheless, skip that door, and stay on that platform until it disappears. At the bottom of the pit is another door. Go in that one, and there will be Wolf cutscene.




He seems to be REALLY hidden, like in a deliberate oh shi secret kinda manner.

Also, 25 minutes worth of Brawl music


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 1, 2008)

That one sounds a bit fuzzy, at least compared to the one heard in the third video.


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 1, 2008)

Ahhh...I fucking love the Dreamland remix in the second video. D:


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 1, 2008)

There's like, 4 rock remixes of Kirby music that I've heard XD.

Gourmet Race is also my favorite one. Though the Kirby Boss remix and the remix of Kirby 64 themes is also good.

I'm also a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for the Athletic remix from SMW2.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Feb 1, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> There's like, 4 rock remixes of Kirby music that I've heard XD.
> 
> Gourmet Race is also my favorite one. Though the Kirby Boss remix and the remix of Kirby 64 themes is also good.
> 
> I'm also a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for the Athletic remix from SMW2.



I fucking love the Gormet Race Remix.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 1, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Hey Our Lord and Savior DS, did you unlock Wolf yet?
> 
> Heres how, if you care
> 
> ...



Well, looks like I'll do that right now.  I just got back home from work so I'm in need of my Brawl fix.  Thanks homeslice! 

And let it be known that I brought the entire smash community to its knees 2 days ago. XD

As for my fav music, it's the waiting lobby music for online.  Love that acoustic guitar action.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 1, 2008)

That music reminds me of something from Metal Gear, for some reason. XD.


----------



## Countach (Feb 1, 2008)

i need the better stuff, melee just is not giving me that high i need


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 1, 2008)

That's it.  I've unlocked everyone. =)

Landmaster battles ahoy!


----------



## Countach (Feb 1, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> That's it.  I've unlocked everyone. =)
> 
> Landmaster battles ahoy!



i hate you

and as the days pass my hatred will continue to grow until that day when i get my own brawl, then i will proceed to your house and take your eyes and have an eternal brawlingan


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 1, 2008)

DS, I _NEED_ impressions of Wolf, as well as comparisons to fox >_>


----------



## Ronin (Feb 1, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> DS, I _NEED_ impressions of Wolf, as well as comparisons to fox >_>



Theres 3 threads on smashboards with that information available.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 1, 2008)

Is there any videos of him yet?


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey DS would you say this games better than Galaxy?


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 1, 2008)

Radori said:


> Is there any videos of him yet?



I _think_ there are three, definitely two.



> Theres 3 threads on smashboards with that information available.



I want DS's impressions


----------



## Even (Feb 1, 2008)

Damn, the Final Destination track is awesome  I loooove it


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 1, 2008)

he looks like a Fox clone, but not so much if you ask me


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Feb 1, 2008)

Thats alot of people getting it a month before most of us do.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 1, 2008)

Iunno, I think Fox, Wolf, and Falco are all gonna be lame characters to play with.


----------



## Hiruko (Feb 1, 2008)

Tell me, can marth still spam his forward smash or did he get nerfed?


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 1, 2008)

Desert Bus said:


> Fucking Shadow the Hedgehog rep couldn't they put some one cool in like Tails?


But Shadow *is* cool. He and Sonic are both my favorate characters in Sonic The Hedgehog games. Also he works best as an assist trophy, the only other choice would be Knuckles but we've already got enough rush and pummel trophies. Besides as pointed out other Sonic characters show up in Green Hill Zone. I wonder if Eggman floats over the stage a few times.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Feb 1, 2008)

Ness and Lucas having the same Final Smash blows.  I was expecting PK Rockin.  The delay for this game isn't worth it if they are still pulling off clones.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 1, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> But Shadow *is* cool.



I have to come in at this point in time to tell you to stop taking drugs.

Gun using, car driving, wahh wahh angst hedgehog who WANTS to be cool =/= actually being cool. Him failing at being edgy has marked him forever with the brand label of "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)".

Big the Cat is a better character than Shadow. And 4 times cooler, to boot.

The cool level you'd find in Shadow rivals Busby Bobcat.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Feb 1, 2008)

The only thing Shadow had going with him was his snazzy hover shoes when he runs


----------



## Akuma (Feb 1, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HU_AJbx10Q[/YOUTUBE]

sorry if its been posted already, everyones final smash.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 1, 2008)

For the Clones they should've at least gave them different FS I mean really it's been delayed like a whole year in total and theres like 4 clones in it still 

well 4 doesn't seem all that bad 
correct me if I'm wrong about the number of clones


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 1, 2008)

Radori said:


> For the Clones they should've at least gave them different FS I mean really it's been delayed like a whole year in total and theres like 4 clones in it still
> 
> well 4 doesn't seem all that bad
> correct me if I'm wrong about the number of clones



The clones have variants of their FS attacks, which makes it fine in my mind.

- Lucas' FS shoots downwards.
- Ness' FS shoots at a altered angle

- Fox's Landmaster has the strongest cannon
- Falco's Landmaster has unlimited boost
- Wolf's seems to cause damage upon touching it, and it's barrel roll is strongest.

The only inexcusable one lies in the shittiest character in the game, Toon Link. An. Exact. Copy. Of Link's FS. Down to the animations and damage percentages. 

At least with Fox/Wolf/Falco it's like Ryu/Akuma/Ken in differences. Now, Link/Toon Link is like... Chun-li/Chun-li in another attire, where it's the same damn thing and no differences beyond appearance.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 1, 2008)

Akuma said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HU_AJbx10Q[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> sorry if its been posted already, everyones final smash.



couple times but who cares, its a good vid


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 1, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> I have to come in at this point in time to tell you to stop taking drugs.
> 
> Gun using, car driving, wahh wahh angst hedgehog who WANTS to be cool =/= actually being cool.
> 
> ...


He was cool in Sonic Adventure 2. Just because his spin off game was a bad move it doesn't mean Shadow himself is the problem, the problem is that Sega don't understand what Sonic fans love about Sonic games. The characters aren't the problem, its the new elements and at times the story.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 1, 2008)

What are some characters everybody wanted to see in Brawl but didn't make it


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 1, 2008)

I haven't seen it so far but if I'm missing it tell me

Images of the Pokemon D/P stage Spear Pillar



Little bit in here too

Raising Force

Anyway, I've watched tons of Brawl vids from a youtube profile and I have to say that I'm so excited I'm going to have to do something to bide my time until then. Actually Halo 3, DMC4 and Bioshock will have to do. I'm sorry, I love these games and when I get them I'll be happy but I'm to excited for Smash right now and given that fighting games are my main genre I'm even more excited.

I'm getting a few days off when the game's coming out. Screw work.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 1, 2008)

Radori said:


> What are some characters everybody wanted to see in Brawl but didn't make it


Well I'm not everyone but I did have my fingers crossed for Bowser Jr and Mewtwo. Still I like the characters we do have, Wind Waker Link was on my wish list and I always considered the idea of Lucario being playable to be awesome but I didn't expect it.


----------



## DA Dave (Feb 1, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Iunno, I think Fox, Wolf, and Falco are all gonna be lame characters to play with.


I think Falco will for the most part, they should of never changed his shine, they tried too hard to make him less clone like I think.



Goofy Titan said:


> The clones have variants of their FS attacks, which makes it fine in my mind.
> 
> - Lucas' FS shoots downwards.
> - Ness' FS shoots at a altered angle
> ...



Those shitty little differences you listed are overall nothing, your in denial.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 1, 2008)

Already posted, lass KN :3



Gaiash said:


> He was cool in Sonic Adventure 2. Just because his spin off game was a bad move it doesn't mean Shadow himself is the problem, the problem is that Sega don't understand what Sonic fans love about Sonic games. The characters aren't the problem, its the new elements and at times the story.



He was cool in the game that should have been the last he was in. Nearly every other game he was unwarranted, and the existence of his own game is a disgusting thing.

The series should be down back to the characters pre-Adventure 1. Down to Sonic, Tails, Knuckles, Eggman, Amy, Metal Sonic, Fang, and maybe the Chaotix. Fuck Rouge, fuck Big, fuck Marine, FUCK Silver.

And don't forget Shadow ;3



DA Dave said:


> Those shitty little differences you listed are overall nothing, your in denial.



More noticable differences between that than most clones in SSBM, at the very least. I don't want clones, but at least they have SOME differences other than a palette swap, a faster/slower movement speed, or some gimmick to them in comparison to the character they are copying.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 1, 2008)

Personally I think that the differences between Ness/Lucas are good enough to show they are different characters. They aren't shitty to me, same with Fox/Falco/Wolf. They are Ken/Ryu differences persay. It's good though otherwise a problem would arise. 

So far I'm content with what we have. A few missing characters but nothing to split hairs upon.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 1, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> He was cool in the game that should have been the last he was in. Nearly every other game he was unwarranted, and the existence of his own game is a disgusting thing.
> 
> The series should be down back to the characters pre-Adventure 1. Down to Sonic, Tails, Knuckles, Eggman, Amy, Metal Sonic, Fang, and maybe the Chaotix. Fuck Rouge, fuck Big, fuck Marine, FUCK Silver.
> 
> And don't forget Shadow ;3


I agree with you about Silver, not only is he one Hedgehog too many but his personality is stale. With Shadow in Sonic Adventure 2 he added something interesting by giving Sonic someone that can match many of his specialties. With Silver in the mix Sonic just doesn't seem special any more.

While I think Shadow is cool I don't like the direction Sega have taken with him. The guns, cars, bikes and what not should have stayed in his spin off game, now Shadow is one of the many victims of the bad choices Sega has made with the series. Take Eggman for example, I think we all miss the says good old Doctor Robotnic was the central villian.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 1, 2008)

oh lol... the Fox/Falco/Wolf Ryu/Ken/Akuma actually works...

Now I'll never complain again... I've never complained about the SF trio and using them in their own ways makes me happy...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## Jazz (Feb 1, 2008)

Sup bitches, what's new?


----------



## DA Dave (Feb 1, 2008)

^ Not your potential to surpass Mid tier ;D


Goofy Titan said:


> More noticable differences between that than most clones in SSBM, at the very least. I don't want clones, but at least they have SOME differences other than a palette swap, a faster/slower movement speed, or some gimmick to them in comparison to the character they are copying.



I feel you man.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 1, 2008)

King K. Rool got screwed!


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 1, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I haven't seen it so far but if I'm missing it tell me
> 
> Images of the Pokemon D/P stage Spear Pillar



That looks awesome, can't wait for some more pics and vids of there


----------



## Jazz (Feb 1, 2008)

Now I have the urge to play Pokemon Diamond...

But then I remember, that game is fucking boring, so I won't 
Also, was WW Ganoin confirmed as a boss?


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 1, 2008)

^I'm pretty sure that WW Ganon pic that was floting around was a trophy.


----------



## geG (Feb 1, 2008)

Don't know if these have been posted before, but here's Snake getting the briefings on all the characters. There's some pretty funny stuff if you have a general understanding of Japanese.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 1, 2008)

I have a mediocre understanding


----------



## Hiruko (Feb 1, 2008)

Hang on a minute... PLEASE tell me the match rider music is still available for big blue XD.


----------



## Countach (Feb 1, 2008)

Fox=ryu

falco=ken

wolf=akuma


thats a epic win in my book


toon link= gay


----------



## Jazz (Feb 1, 2008)

Toon Link= Guile

Nobody likes Guile.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 1, 2008)

Mario said:


> Toon Link= Guile
> 
> Nobody likes Guile.



Toon Link=Charlie 

Everyone Hates Charlie


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 1, 2008)

no 

Toon Link = the guy who stole you lunch money in elementary school


----------



## Jazz (Feb 1, 2008)

I like Charlie...


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Feb 1, 2008)

Toon Link=Gai 

A.K.A fail


----------



## Jazz (Feb 1, 2008)

WHAT?!

*neg rep*


----------



## K-deps (Feb 1, 2008)

Toon Link= An exact clone of link


----------



## Jazz (Feb 1, 2008)

[truth] Toon link may be a WTF character, but he is still just a clone of Link and Young Link[/truth]


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 1, 2008)

Desert Bus said:


> Toon Link=Gai
> 
> A.K.A fail





YOU are the failure...


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 1, 2008)

how's gameplay with Snake?


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 1, 2008)

Desert Bus said:


> Toon Link=Gai
> 
> A.K.A fail


You don't mean Gai as in *Gai*ash do you?


----------



## Ronin (Feb 1, 2008)

Desert Bus said:


> Toon Link=Gai
> 
> A.K.A fail



You get negged for a blasphemous comment


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Feb 1, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> YOU are the failure...





I belive that's a good counter.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 1, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> You don't mean Gai as in *Gai*ash do you?



no...I think he meant Gai from Naruto, my fellow PKMN fan.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 1, 2008)

well were is that guy that put the character faces together


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 1, 2008)

Gai Pwns you ass


----------



## Shishou (Feb 1, 2008)

Shadow a good character?  You have GOT to be kidding me.  He is supposed to be or at least believes he is the Ultimate Lifeform?  A hedgehog is the Ultimate Lifeform?  If Shadow was any other kind of animal he could have been cool, but the fact they made him a hedgehog made him suck balls.

They should have just made him an experimental clone of Sonic or something, but apparently he was created/born way before Sonic's time.  Then he is some emo kid for Maria.  Not to mention he somehow has control over Chaos Emerald power....   WTF?  He is just a cheap rip off character of Sonic, take Sonic's popularity and make him an emo anti-hero so lesser people will like him.

Knuckles has the badass, semi-antihero spot back in the day.  Current games have lamed him up a bit.  But Knuckles will always be my favorite and a badass.  He knocked the Emeralds outta Super Sonic's ass in the intro to Sonic 3.  I'd like to see Shadow do that.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 1, 2008)

Radori said:


> no
> 
> Toon Link = the guy who stole you lunch money in elementary school



That guy was ok, I was that guy for a while.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 1, 2008)

Knuckles before Shadow, Shish.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 1, 2008)

they should have put Knuckles as an AT instead of Shadow


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 1, 2008)

Knuckles is jamaican


----------



## Jazz (Feb 1, 2008)

Knuckles should be Australlian.

Australlia, Echidna's... Get it?


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 1, 2008)

Sorry,I didn't know this was the Gai/Shadow thread 

lemme go find that one smash bros. thread...


----------



## Luffy-Kaizokuou (Feb 1, 2008)

i don't think this has been posted b4....sorry if it has.....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSTb9-iXc3k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Solid Snake (Feb 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]PXCocZ0-F_o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 1, 2008)

Both of those have been posted already x]


----------



## Solid Snake (Feb 1, 2008)

It's awesome enough to be posted twice.


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 1, 2008)

Not if you can't understand it


----------



## Solid Snake (Feb 1, 2008)

Then too bad for you.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 1, 2008)

i would have prefered Fierce Deity Link over Toon Link even if FD Link would be a clone

and Toon Link had alot of potential for an original move set

my mains will be 

1.Link
2.Ganondorf
3.Wolf


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 1, 2008)

One Link is enough


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 1, 2008)

lol more clones. It almost makes me happy in the way. The way DS is saying "It's just like melee. And, I have unlocked everyone" It really shows how much little effort was put into the game. It's melee with enhanced graphics and more clones. 

Heh, I was crying for a few days. And now I understand!

*SUPER SMASH BROS. IS A TOTAL PIECE OF CLONED CRAP!

IT'S CLONED MEAT!!!!*


lol  "Play five matches in Brawl"

WOW! WHAT A CHALLENGE!


----------



## Ignis Solus (Feb 1, 2008)

Seven fucking years and we still have clones when the potential for original movesets exist. Dozens of fans a have created original movesets for characters they wish to see, and the huge development team in charge of Brawl can only think of clones. That is just pathetic.


Minor differences my ass. They're still clones.

At least R.O.B. is original...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 1, 2008)

lol... why peple won't accept that MM is filler?...

anyway.. young link with the Mask set mas indeed a Good idea.. It's the basic same thing as Zelda/Sheik or Pkmn trainer pokemon change... :/...


----------



## Soljah (Feb 1, 2008)

i think snake gonna suck in brawl.  but ima def hold it down with Mario, Pit, maybe sonic and Wolf looks dope


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Feb 1, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggoK85c4NQc&feature=RecentlyWatched&page=1&t=t&f=b[/YOUTUBE]

LOL everyone watch this and read the description for the translation. This... this is quality codec conversation.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 1, 2008)

"Farukon Paunch!"


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 1, 2008)

Digital Flareon said:


> Seven fucking years and we still have clones when the potential for original movesets exist. Dozens of fans a have created original movesets for characters they wish to see, and the huge development team in charge of Brawl can only think of clones. That is just pathetic.
> 
> 
> Minor differences my ass. They're still clones.
> ...



Love how people assume these things.
Maybe they didn't have enough time again?
I dont honestly think that they're so imaginatively deprived that they couldnt make new movesets,just again,time.
And dont come with that BS that they had the delay and tons of time.

Are you part of the staff? No. you have no idea how long it takes and processes must go through to make things.

The only valid areguement,that might not even be one,is gannon's changed "cloned" set.

"They had enough time to change it,so they wanted cloned moves"
or
"They had limited time,but wanted it to be at least not exactly the same,so they made some changes"

up to you.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 1, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggoK85c4NQc&feature=RecentlyWatched&page=1&t=t&f=b[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> LOL everyone watch this and read the description for the translation. This... this is quality codec conversation.



great vid.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 1, 2008)

I actually understood like 80% of that...the pikachu convo was super funny XD.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 1, 2008)

Soljah said:


> i think snake gonna suck in brawl.  but ima def hold it down with Mario, Pit, maybe sonic and Wolf looks dope



I'll be poppin it out with Marth, Link, Ness, and Lucas. Maybe Lucario.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 1, 2008)

Fox, Falco, Ness, Lucas, Lucario and Jigglypuff


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 1, 2008)

CodyCauterized said:


> Brawl isn't delayed =/



 My gamespot delayed it. I also went to Wal-mart. I suggest you call your local game store.

IT'S TRUE!  BRAWL IS DELAYED AGAIN!


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 1, 2008)

Yep, its delayed again....


----------



## Ignis Solus (Feb 1, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Love how people assume these things.
> Maybe they didn't have enough time again?
> I dont honestly think that they're so imaginatively deprived that they couldnt make new movesets,just again,time.
> And dont come with that BS that they had the delay and tons of time.
> ...



Wouldn't have had to rush the damn game if they had been a bit more hush-hush about its release date.


Oh, and last time I checked, you weren't a staff member either.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 1, 2008)

Well its just frustrating to see that they had time to marginally chnage some of the "clones" movesets, so the argument here is why only change it slightly, when you probably could have completely re-done most of them altogether.


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 1, 2008)

Digital Flareon said:


> Wouldn't have had to rush the damn game if they had been a bit more hush-hush about its release date.
> You say that now but I bet tons of people'd be whining about not knowing the release.Also,how did they know that some problems would arise? Obiously,they were pretty confident in finishing the game by then
> 
> Oh, and last time I checked, you weren't a staff member either.
> I never claimed I was.But you can't assume so ignorantly that everything's so fine and dandy and they're lazy



abcdefghijk



Reckless! said:


> Well its just frustrating to see that they had time to marginally chnage some of the "clones" movesets, so the argument here is why only change it slightly, when you probably could have completely re-done most of them altogether.


That's the thing,you can't assume that they had enough time to do it.
I'm sure they probaly would have if they did.


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 1, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Well its just frustrating to see that they had time to marginally chnage some of the "clones" movesets, so the argument here is why only change it slightly, when you probably could have completely re-done most of them altogether.



lol Clearly Nintendo has forgotten what originality is. 

SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU TAKE A YOUNG KID TO DESIGN A GAME!? okay well 37 year old.

no wait scratch that.

SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU TAKE A 37 YEAR OLD TO DESIGN A GAME!?

......Yeah thats better.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 1, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Yep, its delayed again....



Delayed even further back than 3/9?


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 1, 2008)

Enjoy it trolls.

This thread should be renamed "Super Smash Bros. BAAAAWWWWWWWWW"


----------



## kewlmyc (Feb 1, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Enjoy it trolls.
> 
> This thread should be renamed "Super Smash Bros. BAAAAWWWWWWWWW"



Best roster ever.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Feb 1, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Enjoy it trolls.
> 
> This thread should be renamed "Super Smash Bros. BAAAAWWWWWWWWW"



Or " Super Smash Bros. Brawl Spoiler Thread - Cry Little Emo-kid Cry"


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Feb 1, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Enjoy it trolls.
> 
> This thread should be renamed "Super Smash Bros. BAAAAWWWWWWWWW"



That reminds me of this fake commercial for a Microsoft smash brothers featuring various colors of Master Chief.

I agree that the whiners are overreacting like crazy.  Though WW Link's FS should have been a big ass tornado that he summons with the wand.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 1, 2008)

That was funny
I mean the Master chief SSB


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 1, 2008)

The Original said:


> Delayed even further back than 3/9?



Apparently some stores have a later date in their system, there's no confirmation or any other evidence of a delay at this point...


----------



## Ronin (Feb 1, 2008)

nmaster said:
			
		

> Enjoy it trolls.
> 
> This thread should be renamed "Super Smash Bros. BAAAAWWWWWWWWW"



I get it, its funny because its true. 



			
				kewlmyc said:
			
		

> Best Roster Ever



Agreed 



			
				 Desert Bus said:
			
		

> Or " Super Smash Bros. Brawl Spoiler Thread - Cry Little Emo-kid Cry"



umm, not funny at all. Kinda dry.


----------



## Shishou (Feb 1, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Knuckles is jamaican



Not really.  The animal he is, is not a Jamaican/African animal.  His non-furry part of his face is white.  And according to Sonic Adventures he is more temples and what not.  Probably Egyptian.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 1, 2008)

Knuckles is Pikachunian

I get to play Brawl next week hopefully monday if not tuesday


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 1, 2008)

the game will still be badass, clones or no clones.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 1, 2008)

and Like I said earlier there are only 4 clones not counting originals and 7 counting originals

correct me if I'm wrong and forgot anybody

theres 

Falco
Wolf
Lucas
Toon Link

orginals
Fox
Ness
Link

I don't count Mario and Luigi cuz they're no really clones


----------



## Maycara (Feb 1, 2008)

People still complaining about clones? I was mad for like 5 minutes..then i was like HOLY SHIT this game as so much cool stuff...


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Feb 1, 2008)

KamiKazi said:


> the game will still be badass, clones or no clones.



Oh my God, Waspinator! *reps* 

Anyway, this game will rule, no bitching can change that.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 1, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggoK85c4NQc&feature=RecentlyWatched&page=1&t=t&f=b[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> LOL everyone watch this and read the description for the translation. This... this is quality codec conversation.


One million percent agreement. I love that. From Snake (and Otacon) shouting a Falcon attack to C. Falcon himself smacking Snake back.

Interesting how Snake knows Falcon. ;D


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 1, 2008)

What're Japanese people doing with American Money?


----------



## Maycara (Feb 1, 2008)

It's amazing how leaving out a few characters people wanted, how people will go berserk.....


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 1, 2008)

Radori said:


> What're Japanese people doing with American Money?



Wiping their asses cause they don't know what to do with so much of it .


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Feb 1, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> One million percent agreement. I love that. From Snake (and Otacon) shouting a Falcon attack to C. Falcon himself smacking Snake back.
> 
> Interesting how Snake knows Falcon. ;D


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 1, 2008)

Solid Snake said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]PXCocZ0-F_o[/YOUTUBE]



I CANT UNDERSTAND


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 1, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> I CANT UNDERSTAND



SOMEONE PLEASE!!!  TRANSLATE THE PIKACHU PART!


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 1, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> SOMEONE PLEASE!!!  TRANSLATE THE PIKACHU PART!



She says it's cute , then snake asks what it can do , she tells him abotu his electric powers and then asks him to catch it for her , snake tells her he's not a pokemon trainer , she sighs and it's over.


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 1, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPz99Ogz410[/YOUTUBE]


6+ minutes of Wolf gameplay....

Reckless is gonna get a Boner


I still say that he is no clone at all, in fact, I will coin the term Wolffied here and now, luigified doesnt compare....

Almost every move he has is different, and still ppl go BAWWWWW FOX HAS 2 CLOONZZ....


Ok, and there is the landmaster, yeah I know....blah......


----------



## Jazz (Feb 1, 2008)

*fapfapfap*


----------



## K-deps (Feb 1, 2008)

Falco-san said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPz99Ogz410[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 6+ minutes of Wolf gameplay....
> ...



OMG THAT WAS SO HAWT

Wolf looks like a very good and UNIQUE (fuck landmaster) character.

I will probably use him a lot. Wolfs forward smash is so godly.


----------



## DA Dave (Feb 1, 2008)

I keep thinking the graphics suck but then I realize its Youtube, anyway nice vid, Wolf is beast.


----------



## Mr.Pirate Ninja (Feb 1, 2008)

I wished they had given Wolf an air strike like FS instead of Landmaster .
But yeah his moves do look quite different from foxes.


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 1, 2008)

Why are we all called UCHI HA HA HA? O_o

And now its a Vegeta smiley? WTF?  Nfan forums being hacked? or a mod havin a good time? O_o

And now Lol.Falco-san....WTF? I IZ CONFIZZLED


----------



## K-deps (Feb 1, 2008)

I'll make a man out of you
Each characters FS. This isn't the same as the other one. 
This one shows their FS in more battle situations. It's one of my favorite videos so far.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 1, 2008)

What the flying fuck?  "Lol. Mario?"

FUCK THAT SHIT


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 1, 2008)

Mario said:


> What the flying fuck?  "Lol. Mario?"
> 
> FUCK THAT SHIT



UCHIHA HA HA HA



Lol. <username>


Epic awesome modfuckz...


----------



## Jazz (Feb 1, 2008)

That damn Vegeta...


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 1, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_eb7FKPzpA[/YOUTUBE]


MOAR WOLF JUICYNESS!!! 

The more I see of this guy, the more I want to main him, damn...

Also, in his intro....is he actually doing a FUCK YOU? Looks kinda like it xD


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm determined to main _everybody_ in Brawl...


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 1, 2008)

I love Wolf, love his almost FUCK YOU stance, like he's saying: "Stop calling me a clone you fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)."


----------



## Jazz (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm determined to main at least half

I'd own my friends' asses


----------



## Ronin (Feb 1, 2008)

What is that Falcon Kick like attack that wolf is doing?


----------



## camus (Feb 1, 2008)

WTF??? they totatlly destroyed Luigi come on they nerfed his finishing super jump punch and the Luigi cyclone. I loved the luigi cyclone and the super jump punch thats what made luigi so great and different than mario the new Luigi cyclone is basically a gimp version of mario tornado now. hugh.... having second thoughts about buying this game.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 1, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Also, 25 minutes worth of Brawl music


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 1, 2008)

camus said:


> WTF??? they totatlly destroyed Luigi come on they nerfed his finishing super jump punch and the Luigi cyclone. I loved the luigi cyclone and the super jump punch thats what made luigi so great and different than mario the new Luigi cyclone is basically a gimp version of mario tornado now. hugh.... having second thoughts about buying this game.





Because....of....Luigi.....?


.....


Right....ok..


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 1, 2008)

lol. Camus...

actually there's only one of my friends who uses Luigi on melee because of his floatiness and the priority of the attacks...

he uses it so much that last time we played random chars... when he got smashed out and respawned...

he immediatly ran to the nearest player and did the Up+B right besides him...

BUT HE WAS USING PIKACHU ... everybody was "WTF?... did you see that? " because no human being mistakes PIKACHU for LUIGI...


----------



## camus (Feb 1, 2008)

Falco-san said:


> Because....of....Luigi.....?
> 
> 
> .....
> ...




pretty much yeah... don't care to play a game full of clones and a shit load of cartoony ass characters.... cause you know there isn't enought pokemons there. too many blobs with eyes running around, i only played smash bros and smash bros melee with luigi and if he is gimp in brawl there is no point to it for me.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 1, 2008)

The Original said:


> What is that Falcon Kick like attack that wolf is doing?



It's probably either side b or forward smash


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 1, 2008)

camus said:


> WTF??? they totatlly destroyed Luigi come on they nerfed his finishing super jump punch and the Luigi cyclone. I loved the luigi cyclone and the super jump punch thats what made luigi so great and different than mario the new Luigi cyclone is basically a gimp version of mario tornado now. hugh.... having second thoughts about buying this game.


you still have 30 other characters to try out


----------



## camus (Feb 1, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> lol. Camus...
> 
> actually there's only one of my friends who uses Luigi on melee because of his floatiness and the priority of the attacks...
> 
> ...



thats pretty much me, i guess i don't get all the package by just sticking with one char but its my preference.


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 1, 2008)

........Does Luigi use the smokin weed jutsu?


----------



## K-deps (Feb 1, 2008)

camus said:


> pretty much yeah... don't care to play a game full of clones and a shit load of cartoony ass characters.... cause you know there isn't enought pokemons there. too many blobs with eyes running around, i only played smash bros and smash bros melee with luigi and if he is gimp in brawl there is no point to it for me.



lol 
.........

Ryoshi I like to call it a bad acid trip


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 1, 2008)

camus said:


> pretty much yeah... don't care to play a game full of clones



FULL OF CLONES?Wait what? 



> and a shit load of cartoony ass characters


 Cartoony ass characters? ...ITS SMASH BROS!!! A game about a bunch of NINTENDO charcters(and a few guests) beating the crap outta eachother, cant get more cartoony then that...



> .... cause you know there isn't enought pokemons there.


4 Playable Pokemon characters on the roster, about as much as Mario



> too many blobs with eyes running around



TOO MANY blobs with eyes? Jiggs and Kirby...big whoop?




> i only played smash bros and smash bros melee with luigi and if he is gimp in brawl there is no point to it for me.




Wow, I can understand maining a char but...this game isnt Super luigi smash  you know?


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 1, 2008)

It's funny how you call chars like snake or Ike cartoony...have you even played Metal gear solid....do you have the slightest idea of what it entails ?

Preferring luigi who does nothing and is just a stool for mario to jump higher with to snake who has one of the most complex and amazing stories in gaming behind him is ludicrous. 

And pokemon too is much more serious stuff than eating mushrooms and saving people who've been abducted for no reason....without any reasons for yourself...or vacuuming ghosts....but i suppose you didn't understand what was going on half the time with that tiny lemon seed you call a brain .


edit: Breaking steel is here at about 3:38.

Watch this and the go watch a video of luigi's mansion and then come and tell me please....which is more cartoony? <_<


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 1, 2008)

Chaps said:


> Ryoshi I like to call it a bad acid trip



Playing Smash while tripping acid and do Luigi's final smash...?

Put that on my list of "things I'd like to try in life".


----------



## Jazz (Feb 1, 2008)

To settle this once and for All.

Luigi's FS name is Za Warudo!


----------



## camus (Feb 1, 2008)

LOL guys come seriously, I love nintendo therefore I own a wii and i love smash bros and smash bros melee but the enticing part for me is that one character. I don't care about pokemon and and the other blobs and big headed characters in the game. Notice that I didn't say they were all this way.

There is Samus, Link, Snake, C. Falcon, Marth and so forth but just like you have your more serious character they are completelly countered by all the freaking pokemon and blobs with eyes and the clone characters. This game is simply melee with steroids with one major difference at least for me, my character has become a wateredowned clone and its just not enticing anymore. I must say this game has been a freaking disappointment.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 1, 2008)

Falco-san, Id rep you if I could, but I have to give it to someone else first

Those videos DID indeed give me a boner, and Ive had it for like 30 mins already

edit:LOL Look at what Camus's sig says. Irony?


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 1, 2008)

lol camus...just lol


Your sig, its so goddamn ironic....

EDIT: 

NP Reckless, i'll do all I can to satisfy my fellow Starwolf team members



Wolf----> That fucking homo Fox.
Falco is still cool tho, c'mon its a sarcastic arrogant parrot...err....Falcon 

And indeed, the Irony is strong with this one.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 1, 2008)

Falco-san said:


> lol camus...just lol
> 
> 
> Your sig, its so goddamn ironic....





The sig made me lol


----------



## Ronin (Feb 1, 2008)

Falco-san said:


> lol camus...just lol
> 
> 
> Your sig, its so goddamn ironic....
> ...



Don't concern yourself with that idiot. Awesome wolf vids though, He will be mained along side Shiek, Snake and Ike.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 1, 2008)

When I get some better pics of Marth I'm gonna ask someone to make me a set with Marth then change my name to Marth 

anyone else gonna make a set with their main?


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 1, 2008)

Chaps said:


> When I get some better pics of Marth I'm gonna ask someone to make me a set with Marth then change my name to Marth
> 
> anyone else gonna make a set with their main?



Nah, Falco, or any variation of it has been my gamerstag ever since Melee came out like 6 or 7 years ago, I cant let go of it.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 1, 2008)

Chaps said:


> When I get some better pics of Marth I'm gonna ask someone to make me a set with Marth then change my name to Marth
> 
> anyone else gonna make a set with their main?



Need sexier screen caps of Ike to get the whole set goin but I plan on doing it though.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 1, 2008)

Ill needs some HD pics of Diddy, Link, for mah set


----------



## camus (Feb 1, 2008)

keh... i present an argument and the response i get is lol... i know formulating a logical response or counter can take a bit of effort for some of you but you guys really need to try harder. 

I still haven't seen anybody counter the fact that brawl is just melee with steroids, the gameplay didn't change they just introduced more filler with online play.


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 1, 2008)

Chaps said:


> When I get some better pics of Marth I'm gonna ask someone to make me a set with Marth then change my name to Marth
> 
> anyone else gonna make a set with their main?


and what if i were to tell you that i use marth


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 1, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> lol more clones. It almost makes me happy in the way. The way DS is saying "It's just like melee. And, I have unlocked everyone" It really shows how much little effort was put into the game. It's melee with enhanced graphics and more clones.
> 
> Heh, I was crying for a few days. And now I understand!
> 
> ...



Wow, you totally don't get it do you.  Not once did I ever mention the game is exactly like Melee. Sure, some of the characters act very very similar to how they were in Melee, but if you really think you can do the same exact stuff... well you're completely wrong.  Game mechanics will prevent you from doing otherwise and it's nice having a better even playing field among all the contestants.  So until you play the game, you might want to keep your biased opinions to yourself because they're really baseless.

And if it played exactly like Melee to the letter, I'm sure either myself or a shitload of other people who have the game would have said so already.

And I'm pretty fucking sure I mentioned to stop all this clone crap nonsense earlier because it's gonna get silly.  Oh yeah, I did...



> *Alright, calm the fuck down.  *
> 
> No one here is innocent of not going back and forth with the attack of the clones BS matter (including myself), but this is getting silly.
> 
> If you want to discuss that elsewhere than there's obviously Smash Boards, Brawlcentral, or god forbid GameFAQs.*  But let's stop with all this nonsense as this has gone past the point of really fucking retarded.*  I don't want to have to pull out the ban-kai.



So enough, please.  It ruins the direction of the thread.  Guess what, they're not changing the characters.  Live with it, they're all awesome even their fucking Landmasters.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm Mario 

I need a Mario Brawl Sig and Avatar...

TO PLANETRENDERS!


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 1, 2008)

camus said:


> keh... i present an argument and the response i get is lol... i know formulating a logical response or counter can take a bit of effort for some of you but you guys really need to try harder.
> 
> I still haven't seen anybody counter the fact that brawl is just melee with steroids, the gameplay didn't change they just introduced more filler with online play.





			
				Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Wow, you totally don't get it do you. Not once did I ever mention the game is exactly like Melee. Sure, some of the characters act very very similar to how they were in Melee, but if you really think you can do the same exact stuff... well you're completely wrong. Game mechanics will prevent you from doing otherwise and it's nice having a better even playing field among all the contestants. So until you play the game, you might want to keep your biased opinions to yourself because they're really baseless.
> 
> And if it played exactly like Melee to the letter, I'm sure either myself or a shitload of other people who have the game would have said so already.
> 
> And I'm pretty fucking sure I mentioned to stop all this clone crap nonsense earlier because it's gonna get silly. Oh yeah, I did...


**


----------



## Hyde (Feb 1, 2008)

camus said:


> keh... i present an argument and the response i get is lol... i know formulating a logical response or counter can take a bit of effort for some of you but you guys really need to try harder.
> 
> I still haven't seen anybody counter the fact that brawl is just melee with steroids, the gameplay didn't change they just introduced more filler with online play.



What you're saying is that more characters, 15+ hour adventure mode (epic), stage builder, Final Smashes, and infinite replayability are just filler? Not to mention that there is possibly more for the developers to do other than creating characters with 100% unique movesets? Are you forgetting about Sonic, Snake, Olimar, ROB, Lucario, Pkmn Trainer, Ike, and the cloneless Melee characters? Or are these not enough for you? If you are really that tight-assed, don't get Brawl...Your loss...


----------



## K-deps (Feb 1, 2008)

KamiKazi said:


> and what if i were to tell you that i use marth



and what if I were to tell you I thought of it first


----------



## Hyde (Feb 1, 2008)

Chaps said:


> and what if I were to tell you I thought of it first



Ha! But I use Marth as well...

All of the new characters look sooooo cool...*S0cratic equivalent of a nerdgasm, but different*

I'm sick of tourneysots' whining, though...In the Melee era, they said "our rules or gtfo" to those that couldn't do every AT (or knew them but didn't like abusing them, in my case), and apparently, it's flipped...


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 1, 2008)

DS any Wolf impressions yet?

I know we have lotsa vids, but nothing beats a first hand impression, also, there's a rumor that he has  a tether recovery(Like Samus Grapple beam and Link Hookshot)

That true?


----------



## Akuma (Feb 1, 2008)

Attention Brawl Complainers. Quit Bitching.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 1, 2008)

Falco-san said:


> DS any Wolf impressions yet?
> 
> I know we have lotsa vids, but nothing beats a first hand impression, also, there's a rumor that he has  a tether recovery(Like Samus Grapple beam and Link Hookshot)
> 
> That true?



I LOVE RUMORS.

But how would Wolf have a tether recovery?


----------



## Hyde (Feb 1, 2008)

I came upon the final roster about 5 seconds into YouTube, and I was upset...But after a bit of self-reflection, I realized "Wait a moment, isn't unlocking all of the characters the first thing I usually try to do in Smash Bros?"


----------



## Hyde (Feb 1, 2008)

Chaps said:


> I LOVE RUMORS.
> 
> But how would Wolf have a tether recovery?



With his face...

Didn't you know it could do that?


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 1, 2008)

Falco-san said:


> DS any Wolf impressions yet?
> 
> I know we have lotsa vids, but nothing beats a first hand impression, also, there's a rumor that he has  a tether recovery(Like Samus Grapple beam and Link Hookshot)
> 
> That true?


I like Wolf.  He's not as fast as Falco or Fox, but I think his B moves work pretty well from what I've tried so far.  His forward B seems to be more of a lifesaver when you're by edges since you propel in an upward fashion instead of going just straight.  Pistol seemed kinda useless, but I wasn't trying to use it that much.  His up + b comes out pretty fast, which I like a lot.  It's near instant instead of the charge that Fox and Falco pull off.  And no, there's no tether recovery I've experienced so far.  Reflector is like Fox's but it seems to have a shorter range.  I'll have to experiment it more.  Dunno if it shines also.


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 1, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> I like Wolf.  He's not as fast as Falco or Fox, but I think his B moves work pretty well from what I've tried so far.  His forward B seems to be more of a lifesaver when you're by edges since you propel in an upward fashion instead of going just straight.  Pistol seemed kinda useless, but I wasn't trying to use it that much.  His up + b comes out pretty fast, which I like a lot.  It's near instant instead of the charge that Fox and Falco pull off.  And no, there's no tether recovery I've experienced so far.  Reflector is like Fox's but it seems to have a shorter range.  I'll have to experiment it more.  Dunno if it shines also.



Awesome, does he feel like Fox/Falco at all? The videos gove me the impression he's very different.


----------



## Hyde (Feb 1, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> I like Wolf.  He's not as fast as Falco or Fox, but I think his B moves work pretty well from what I've tried so far.  His forward B seems to be more of a lifesaver when you're by edges since you propel in an upward fashion instead of going just straight.  Pistol seemed kinda useless, but I wasn't trying to use it that much.  His up + b comes out pretty fast, which I like a lot.  It's near instant instead of the charge that Fox and Falco pull off.  And no, there's no tether recovery I've experienced so far.  Reflector is like Fox's but it seems to have a shorter range.  I'll have to experiment it more.  Dunno if it shines also.



How are DeDeDe, Ike, Lucario, Olimar, and PT?


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 1, 2008)

Chaps said:


> and what if I were to tell you I thought of it first


with this game there's too many people i plan on using to just settle for one tbh. i'd be changing sets like every day 

gotta love the swordsmen characters


----------



## Akuma (Feb 1, 2008)

DS, did you try Link yet? If so tell me if they made him better.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 1, 2008)

I wanna know if they made Ice Climbers better.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 1, 2008)

camus said:


> keh... i present an argument and the response i get is lol... i know formulating a logical response or counter can take a bit of effort for some of you but you guys really need to try harder.
> 
> I still haven't seen anybody counter the fact that brawl is just melee with steroids, the gameplay didn't change they just introduced more filler with online play.



What you call steriods we view as heavenly content that pleases us. Online is the biggest feature any game (especially fighter game which is all about  the multiplayer) can  have and you're a fool for not seeing that.

Lastly , luigi is not the only one who was changed , most chars were , you don't know how the nerfed luigi fares against everyone else in brawl (which is not melee so judging by melee standards is illogical).....so you really don't know shit about how he plays....he may even be higher tier than before since the game is not the same any more did you ever think of that?

As for disliking other chars...well guess what i hate the mario chars and prolly will never use em either but i'll still get the game...since there's some chars i like...everyone can't like everything and this game aims to please everybody thus some of us will dislike some content but there is something in the game for everyone and until you play it extensively you can't concisely say you dislike it.


----------



## Hyde (Feb 1, 2008)

Have you gone through SSE yet? If so, is it more epic than conceivable?


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 1, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Wow, you totally don't get it do you.  Not once did I ever mention the game is exactly like Melee. Sure, some of the characters act very very similar to how they were in Melee, but if you really think you can do the same exact stuff... well you're completely wrong.  Game mechanics will prevent you from doing otherwise and it's nice having a better even playing field among all the contestants.  So until you play the game, you might want to keep your biased opinions to yourself because they're really baseless.
> 
> And if it played exactly like Melee to the letter, I'm sure either myself or a shitload of other people who have the game would have said so already.
> 
> ...



lol I wasn't trying to be offensive.

It's called comedy.

........a thing I use too much.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Feb 1, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> lol more clones. It almost makes me happy in the way. The way DS is saying "It's just like melee. And, I have unlocked everyone" It really shows how much little effort was put into the game. It's melee with enhanced graphics and more clones.
> 
> Heh, I was crying for a few days. And now I understand!
> 
> ...



Wow... You guys really need to stop complaining about this shit. You're really complaining about how there's three clones in Brawl, and calling it rushed? Don't know if you guys already know this, but *EVERY SINGLE FIGHTING GAME SEQUEL IS LIKE THE LAST ONE*. Brawl has a ton of shit in it, including Sonic, *BE HAPPY*.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 1, 2008)

Lol, people who pick sonic right away are gay. He shouldnt even be in brawl.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 1, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Lol, people who pick sonic right away are gay. He shouldnt even be in brawl.



Why not? Cause he's not from nintendo...sorry but snake is a gajilion times more out of place in smash....and although i'm most likely gonna use p.trainer first ,from the vids i've seen sonic looks really cool and fast.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 1, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Lol, people who pick sonic right away are gay. He shouldnt even be in brawl.



Lol nub. Nice insult there, are you in middle school? 

Sonic may not be the best character ever created, but he's still gaming legend. He's very fitting for the Brawl cast as Dre said, and a very welcome and wanted addition. He was the #1 most wanted after all.

So please, get over your little "gay" notions, stop acting like a 2 year old, enjoy the game for what you like it for, and let others enjoy it for what they like it for as well.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 1, 2008)

Sonic is broken in Brawl.  Just look at his gameplay vids


----------



## Akuma (Feb 1, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Why not? Cause he's not from nintendo...sorry but snake is a gajilion times more out of place in smash....and although i'm most likely gonna use p.trainer first ,from the vids i've seen sonic looks really cool and fast.




His first game was on a nintendo system, wel more or less ported from a computer system, Snake needed a spot in Brawl, even tho he pry blows.


----------



## Hyde (Feb 1, 2008)

Akuma said:


> His first game was on a nintendo system, wel more or less ported from a computer system, Snake needed a spot in Brawl, even tho he pry blows.



Are you sure? If Brawl is indeed a Smash Bros game, then chances are that everyone is worth playing? Not happy? Don't buy Brawl...


----------



## Akuma (Feb 1, 2008)

The only one I wont play with in brawl is snake unless for story mode :/


----------



## Jazz (Feb 1, 2008)

IGN says SSE is shit.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 1, 2008)

Mario said:


> IGN says SSE is shit.



From the vids ive already deduced is was long and boring.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 1, 2008)

meh... do u guys want the Adventure mode like Melee, a mode that has a story or a 1P dull like SSB?


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 2, 2008)

Mario said:


> IGN says SSE is shit.



Well they say that there, but if you listen to the cast they go into more about it. Basically they say that it's not perfect or amazing, but it's not terrible or anything.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 2, 2008)

Fuck IGN

A bunch of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) they are


----------



## Akuma (Feb 2, 2008)

Ign is like the only site I trust for reviews. Gamespot sucks.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 2, 2008)

But they have Navarro

EDIT: And Brawl isn't delayed again


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 2, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Lol, people who pick sonic right away are gay. He shouldnt even be in brawl.


Why not? Lots of fans (including me) really wanted him to join. His design mixes with characters like Mario, Pikachu and Kirby really well. Not to mention he's a video game icon.

And why do people feel the need to use gay as an insult?



Akuma said:


> His first game was on a nintendo system, wel more or less ported from a computer system, Snake needed a spot in Brawl, even tho he pry blows.


Yes but likewise after Sega left the Console market they released alot of Nintendo Sonic games including the Sonic Advance series. Plus with Mario and Sonic go to the Olympics its only fitting we get to see Mario and Sonic face off in the way we really wanted them to.



Akuma said:


> From the vids ive already deduced is was long and boring.


Really? From the vids I've seen it looks like the best thing ever. I mean it had the following:
Lucario finding Snake "!"
Pikachu zapping Ridley
Anyone for tea? (Well this one was screenshots but still)
Metra Knight and Marth sword fight
Rayquazza boss fight
And thats just what I've seen


----------



## Akuma (Feb 2, 2008)

> Why not? Lots of fans (including me) really wanted him to join. His design mixes with characters like Mario, Pikachu and Kirby really well. Not to mention he's a video game icon.
> 
> And why do people feel the need to use gay as an insult?




I ment it as in "OH I CANT WAIT TO GET SONIC AND IT WILL BE THE ONLY CHAR I PLAY WITH" Kind of thing, because people who main anyone, just seems pointless.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 2, 2008)

LO, Akuma I love your sig


----------



## Akuma (Feb 2, 2008)

Ryu Hayabusa Confirmed for Brawl.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 2, 2008)

Akuma said:


> I ment it as in "OH I CANT WAIT TO GET SONIC AND IT WILL BE THE ONLY CHAR I PLAY WITH" Kind of thing, because people who main anyone, just seems pointless.


Well having a main character doesn't mean thats the only character they'll play as. I'm planning on playing as Lucario most of the time but I still want to play as characters like Sonic, Pikachu, Olimar, Pokemon Trainer, Link, Peach, Snake and everyone else.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 2, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Well having a main character doesn't mean thats the only character they'll play as. I'm planning on playing as Lucario most of the time but I still want to play as characters like Sonic, Pikachu, Olimar, Pokemon Trainer, Link, Peach, Snake and everyone else.



Only characters im planning to play with is all of them, except for Olimar,Snake,Fox, Fox, and Fox oh I mean Fox,Falco, and wolf


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 2, 2008)

Akuma said:


> I ment it as in "OH I CANT WAIT TO GET SONIC AND IT WILL BE THE ONLY CHAR I PLAY WITH" Kind of thing, because people who main anyone, just seems pointless.



Well anyone who says that for any char is pretty much an idiot...or blind XD.


I think that i'll be maining like 20 chars XD.

IMO it's good to main a lot of chars cause then you got a deeper understanding of how they work thus when others use3 em you can counter em much easier...this has been true for me with every fighter game i've ever played .


----------



## Akuma (Feb 2, 2008)

I will probably main like 7-8 characters.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 2, 2008)

Meh I plan to main Peach Captain Falcon, and Lucario, and then the main characters I won't play are ganondorf and falco


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't think i'll be playing with that black ink thing and the 2 ice climber things....i'd much prefer megaman over em >.<.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 2, 2008)

GENOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO






> "Super Smash Bros Brawl has only been released in Japan for a short time. Already though, most of the important information has been shared by hardcore gamers who've played the game tirelessly these past few days. With the final roster having been revealed, there is a new rumor floating around the internet stating that the character Geno, from Super Mario RPG on the SNES was originally a character in Brawl. Supposedly, copyright issues arose between Nintendo and Square-Enix (who owns the character) and Nintendo was forced to remove Geno at a late stage of the games development, causing the original delay.
> 
> Those who have been following the development of Brawl extensively know that Masahiro Sakurai, the man himself regarding Smash Bros development, had a survey in Japan a few years back where he asked gamers what characters they would most like to see in Brawl. Every character in the top 10 of that list is in the game except Geno, who was the #1 character on the list.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dietsunkist (Feb 2, 2008)

I hope to main the chars in my sig, and maybe ROB, but I have no problem with people who just want to main one char that they really like. It is their game, their choice, if they want to, so be it.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 2, 2008)

Awesome new Wolf video

I love how Dante hammers the sword through, reminds me of the tower dive shot but better


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 2, 2008)

huh...I will play is...

Pikachu
Mario
Link
Kirby
Ness
Y. Link

Give me time for the newbies.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 2, 2008)

Mario said:


> IGN says SSE is shit.



IGN is shit. lol.

*SSE is what I would like to call Kirby Superstar revived, but as a Nintendo fangasm fest of awesome.*  Sure, it might seem a little archaic as it's basically a 2D scroller in essence and that might put people off, but the game's mechanics really make it enjoyable.  And as you get better at the game and characters, you start to appreciate what the game does by forcing you to use a certain set of them.  I'll admit the story is pretty KH (minus the emo bs), but it's pretty awesome regardless.  

I played half of it solo and half of it co-op and they definitely ramp up the difficulty when going co-op.  Passed it on Normal going through co-op and found it a lot easier to deal on Hard, which I passed going solo.  SSE is can be really unforgiving and you'll learn to hate a shit load of the basic enemies that show up (that helmet with the two swords and the flying carpet thing that lifts you up come to mind).  Regardless it offers a good challenge and helps you get set for every other mode out there.  And yes, on the harder difficulties, you have to get pretty smart in beating everyone, especially on co-op.

Thing is, these idiots are playing SSE on easy.  Sakurai said even non-gaming Sakai could beat on that difficulty so these "game reviewers" are totally blowing steam up everyone's asses by not playing on normal or even hard.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 2, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> huh...I will play is...
> 
> Pikachu
> Mario
> ...




you mean toon link/ WW Link?


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 2, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> IGN is shit. lol.
> 
> SSE is what I would like to call Kirby Superstar revived, but as a Nintendo fangasm fest of awesome.  Sure, it might seem a little archaic as it's basically a 2D scroller in essence and that might put people off, but the game's mechanics really make it enjoyable.  And as you get better at the game and characters, you start to appreciate what the game does by forcing you to use a certain set of them.  I'll admit the story is pretty KH (minus the emo bs), but it's pretty awesome regardless.
> 
> ...



hmmm....good point...

tell me...is it true that Pikachu and Samus was the first one to get to the Prime Minister...before...he get flamed...?



Akuma said:


> you mean toon link/ WW Link?



he's Y. Link to me.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 2, 2008)

I'll be using 

kirby
p.trainer
lucario
ike
marth
sonic
c.falcon
bowser
ganondol
link
sheik
samus
metaknight 
pikachu
sonic

and possibly pit....i'll have to see how he feels.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 2, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> I'll be using
> 
> kirby
> p.trainer
> ...



Yay!!!  A Pikachu playing.  Man...if u only added Marth.

Off-topic:  Wanna exchange DBZBT3 FC?


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 2, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> Yay!!!  A Pikachu playing.  Man...if u only added Marth.
> 
> Off-topic:  Wanna exchange DBZBT3 FC?



Check again man...i did add him.

And i wouldn't play the yellow fart but his thunder attack looks awesome....too awesome to resist. 

You don't wanna play me in bt3...i got 960+ wins and only 21 losses .


----------



## Akuma (Feb 2, 2008)

Any word if you can control Pikachu's FS?


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 2, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Any word if you can control Pikachu's FS?



I'm fairly sure you can since i've seen some very inaccurate ones and some that kicked everyone's ass out of the ring twice.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 2, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Check again man...i did add him.
> 
> And i wouldn't play the yellow fart but his thunder attack looks awesome....too awesome to resist.
> 
> You don't wanna play me in bt3...i got 960+ wins and only 21 losses .



I meant Mario.....

meh....and I play that yellow fart since the old SSB days.

and so?  record don't scare me!  021596499606


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 2, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Any word if you can control Pikachu's FS?



Yes you can.  It's a little erratic though as you don't have perfect control over it.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 2, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Yes you can.  It's a little erratic though as you don't have perfect control over it.



maybe with a bit  more pactice.  I find it fun using Pika's FS back at E for All.


----------



## the_sloth (Feb 2, 2008)

I want to try to main to following:

Pikachu
P.Trainer
Lucario
Snake
Sonic
Captain Falcon
Marth
ROB
Metaknight
Pit
Link


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 2, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> I want to try to main to following:
> 
> Pikachu
> P.Trainer
> ...



For me, Link is great to use.  I spam a lot with the bombs!

Pikachu...well...he lost some weigh.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 2, 2008)

Pikachu needed to have iron tail instead of either skull bash or that weird thunder jolt.

And link is cool...i just wish he could turn into a wolf like how sheik and zelda works and have some nice FS with midna .


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 2, 2008)

I love how Dante hammers the sword through, reminds me of the tower dive shot but better

I'm too much =\


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 2, 2008)

Chemistry said:


> I love how Dante hammers the sword through, reminds me of the tower dive shot but better
> 
> I'm too much =\



Good call dude.  Foxtrot canceling huh?  I guess you are useful for something. XD

I'll try it out when I get back home.  You better not be on it when I do. lol


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Feb 2, 2008)

Any Captain Falcon impressions, DS?


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 2, 2008)

Nope don't use him really, but his moveset is the same.  You'll have to ask Chem.  His knee still kick ass.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Feb 2, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> His knee still kick ass.



All I needed to know. 

+ I hear Falcon Punch is faster and he has better recovery. So it seems my Falcon-ing will become even stronger...!


----------



## Even (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm gonna main 'em all  Or at least most of them... At least I'm gonna try 'em


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 2, 2008)

ZSS, Squirts, and Lucario are definitely my faves so far but I'm gonna try and pimp out Wolf.  He's more floaty than the rest of the SF crew so I'm all good with that.  Plus, I love the fact that his neutral air is like Sonic's where he rolls in a ball and spins. XD


----------



## Solar Bankai (Feb 2, 2008)

LOL, I went to Game FAQ's, saw a few reviews, and quite a few people dont like this game.  They are crying bitter tears over lack of wavedashing.

Personally, I am happy that is gone.  All that disappointed me is waiting for this game to come out in Europe.

Donkey Show, would you consider Brawl better than Melee?


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 2, 2008)

Endiss said:


> They are crying bitter tears over lack of wavedashing.





_Just as planned!_


----------



## zagman505 (Feb 2, 2008)

hey, isn't there an english option for melee? i'm pretty sure that my friend owns a japanese gamecube and a japanese version of melee, yet every time we play at his place everything except the title screen is in english, even the characters (bowser instead of koopa and jigglypuff instead of purin). so is there any such option for brawl? O.o or is my friend's melee just weird?


----------



## the_sloth (Feb 2, 2008)

Fuck wavedashing.  Its just people taking advantage of a glitch in the game which wasn't the developer's real intention.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 2, 2008)

Endiss said:


> LOL, I went to Game FAQ's, saw a few reviews, and quite a few people dont like this game.  They are crying bitter tears over lack of wavedashing.
> 
> Personally, I am happy that is gone.  All that disappointed me is waiting for this game to come out in Europe.
> 
> Donkey Show, would you consider Brawl better than Melee?



They just can't get what the want.  Wah.

But personally, I think it's is better than Melee.  Gotta play more vs against actual people to make a better opinion, but it still stands right now.



> hey, isn't there an english option for melee?



I would have stated it a long ass time ago if that were the case.


----------



## /root (Feb 2, 2008)

The crying about wavedashing will fade away as more techs like Fox Trot cancelling (personally, I like the call to name it 'fetching') come to point. Amateur Smashers* act like losing the old techs is the biggest deal in the world, but as soon as they find metagames for the brawl roster, they won't care anymore.

*I would like to take this oppurtunity to propose that 'tourneyfag' be replaced by 'Amateur Smasher'. While this may sound more offensive initially, I have taken the inspiration from wrestling where 'amateur wrestlers' are the purist athletes, while 'professional wrestlers' are the big, flashy, item-users.

(Also yes, it lets us call tourney players amateurs )


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 2, 2008)

Adam said:


> The crying about wavedashing will fade away as more techs like Fox Trot cancelling (personally, I like the call to name it 'fetching')



Call it what you want, but it's been Fox Trot since Melee actually =\


----------



## K-deps (Feb 2, 2008)

After hearing IGN podcast I lost a lot of respect for them.
They said all the Star Fox characters play exactly the same.
They said Marth and Ike are the same.
They also said Ness and Lucas are exactly the same as well.

AND they said wavedashing is in the game.


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 2, 2008)

Endiss said:


> LOL, I went to Game FAQ's, saw a few reviews, and quite a few people dont like this game.



The lowest player review I have seen is a 9.2, which the site gave a 10.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 2, 2008)

Astral said:


> The lowest player review I have seen is a 9.2, which the site gave a 10.



On IGN no one should expect higher then 9.4


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 2, 2008)

Nevar listen to reviews, I always try the game out for myself and then decide if I like it or not.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 2, 2008)

Chaps said:


> After hearing IGN podcast I lost a lot of respect for them.
> They said all the Star Fox characters play exactly the same.
> They said Marth and Ike are the same.
> They also said Ness and Lucas are exactly the same as well.
> ...



LOL, they know nothing at all since everything you've mentioned that they've said is completely false.

And Ike is a one-hit monster. =)


----------



## CodyCauterized (Feb 2, 2008)

Chaps said:


> After hearing IGN podcast I lost a lot of respect for them.
> They said all the Star Fox characters play exactly the same.
> They said Marth and Ike are the same.
> They also said Ness and Lucas are exactly the same as well.
> ...



That's not true =/
Fox and Falco and Lucas and Ness are similar...
But have you seen gameplay videos of Wolf? He's a totally new character (with the exception of his final smash XD), not a freaking clone.
And Ike and Marth are VERY different, judging from gameplay videos.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Feb 2, 2008)

Well, until I get a confirmation from an official source, I'm not buying.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 2, 2008)

Link removed

These are some videos with pretty damn good quality. 
It includes Wolf game play which is always awesome.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 2, 2008)

Wolf will be my Starfox Character main


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Feb 2, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, they know nothing at all since everything you've mentioned that they've said is completely false.
> 
> And Ike is a one-hit monster. =)



I watched that podcast and the only thing that could possibly be correct is the SSE isn't that good is that actually right DS?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 2, 2008)

I am dissapointed at the final roster 

oh well Ike will probably end up as my main


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 2, 2008)

Desert Bus said:


> I watched that podcast and the only thing that could possibly be correct is the SSE isn't that good is that actually right DS?





Donkey Show said:


> IGN is shit. lol.
> 
> *SSE is what I would like to call Kirby Superstar revived, but as a Nintendo fangasm fest of awesome.* Sure, it might seem a little archaic as it's basically a 2D scroller in essence and that might put people off, but the game's mechanics really make it enjoyable. And as you get better at the game and characters, you start to appreciate what the game does by forcing you to use a certain set of them. I'll admit the story is pretty KH (minus the emo bs), but it's pretty awesome regardless.
> 
> ...


................


----------



## Akira (Feb 2, 2008)

DS this might have already been mentioned but does Ganon still share Captain Falcon's moveset?


----------



## K-deps (Feb 2, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> DS this might have already been mentioned but does Ganon still share Captain Falcon's moveset?



I'm not DS but I know that he basically has the same moveset as CF
It's a damn shame.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Feb 2, 2008)

KamiKazi said:


> ................



Shit didn't see that cool I loves me some Kirby Super Star.


----------



## Akira (Feb 2, 2008)

That is really dissapointing. I was hoping for that light sword from TP and Beast Ganon as FS.


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 2, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> That is really dissapointing. I was hoping for that light sword from TP and Beast Ganon as FS.



Beast ganon is his FS,no way he's gonna drive one of F-zero's racers


----------



## Akira (Feb 2, 2008)

You can't be too careful, we have Wolf in a slightly different coloured Landmaster.


----------



## The Lazy Shadow (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm not sure but I could have sworn I saw the light sword as a taunt not sure though. Might have been in the final smash video.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Feb 2, 2008)

I've watched them both, they're different.

Speaking of clones, I watched a fight between Falco and Wolf and practically every move they have is different from one another.

People bitching about the clones have obviously barely seen anything of the game.

Edit- he does pull out the sword and it's not a taunt, I never saw what he does with it.


----------



## Kiyoshi_Hinata (Feb 2, 2008)

That's very helpful. I was looking for Ashley's Japanese Theme. I would have taken me a while to find it. Thanks for posting the songs Goofy Titan. +reps


----------



## Solar Bankai (Feb 2, 2008)

The music in this game kicks ass.  Its almost enough reason to buy the game alone


----------



## Taleran (Feb 2, 2008)

*ROB-Kirby*


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 2, 2008)

when will SSB be on the VC?


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't know did you check Gamefaqs? they have a listing of release dates for the games

Whats Lucario Kirby look like?
Charizard Kirby
Ivysaur Kirby
Lucas kirby
all the new character + kirby basically


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Feb 2, 2008)

oh Ness but I thought they said no clone characters? or at least thats what people where telling me. I knew that that wasn't going to be true.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 2, 2008)

*I win.*


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 2, 2008)

was the kirby absorbing items ability confirmed?


----------



## Solar Bankai (Feb 2, 2008)

Interesting.  Advanced Techniques already.


----------



## kash3d (Feb 2, 2008)

The nintendogs thing looks like it'll really mess up game play. Also I want a 3d movement arena


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 2, 2008)

> Confirmation of no Crouch Canceling



YES YES YES YES YES SWEET GOD YES! X3



> Falco's SHL



NO NO NO NO NO DEAR GOD NO!


----------



## Akuma (Feb 2, 2008)

wow everyone just play the game, advanced techniques takes the fun out.


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 2, 2008)

Akuma said:


> wow everyone just play the game, advanced techniques takes the fun out.



Makes the game more fun imo.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Feb 2, 2008)

Now that every thing's basicly known I think I'll probably switch beetween the following characters for my main 

1.Pokemon Trainer
2.Captian Falcon
3.Snake 
4.Samus 
5.Ike

 Fox Trotting sounds a little easier than wave dashing and alot more fun.


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 2, 2008)

Im with Akuma,I think it's funny when some people worry about advanced techniques like awaiting to know what characters are in


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 2, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> oh Ness but I thought they said no clone characters? or at least thats what people where telling me. I knew that that wasn't going to be true.



His moves are a bit different...but I still say he's the same as Lucas.


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 2, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> My gamespot delayed it. I also went to Wal-mart. I suggest you call your local game store.
> 
> IT'S TRUE!  BRAWL IS DELAYED AGAIN!



Putting all your faith in Wal-Mart and Gamestop is not a good idea. Brawl is not delayed again. I check often myself. Game Sellers tend to screw up with release dates all the time.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Feb 2, 2008)

Any one seen this?:


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 2, 2008)

So much for no spoilers


----------



## HEATAQUA (Feb 2, 2008)

The Roster looks good,Great to have Captain Falcon,Marth,Luigi,Wolf and Lucario
I wish that Geno,K.Rool,Ridley,Ray III,Isaac,Jimmy T,other 3rd party characters would be playable and i dislike WW Link and Jigglypuff


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 2, 2008)

Menu song anyone?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lv5mLzNhROs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TenguNova (Feb 2, 2008)

Apparently, Roy, Dr. Mario, and Mewtwo _were_ intended to be in the game at some point, as well as Dixie, Toon Zelda, and Toon Sheik(?):



Also from the same topic, we now know there are, at most, 27 assist trophies in the game:

\effect\assist\ef_ast_ridley.pac, size:128 off:2A13D400
\effect\assist\ef_barbara.pac, size:81600 off:2A13D480
\effect\assist\ef_customrobo.pac, size:53728 off:2A151340
\effect\assist\ef_cyborg.pac, size:30944 off:2A15E520
\effect\assist\ef_devil.pac, size:11520 off:2A165E00
\effect\assist\ef_excitebike.pac, size:7008 off:2A168B00
\effect\assist\ef_goroh.pac, size:128 off:2A16A660
\effect\assist\ef_heririn.pac, size:128 off:2A16A6E0
\effect\assist\ef_hmbros.pac, size:9824 off:2A16A760
\effect\assist\ef_jeff.pac, size:18336 off:2A16CDC0
\effect\assist\ef_joe.pac, size:51456 off:2A171560
\effect\assist\ef_jugem.pac, size:128 off:2A17DE60
\effect\assist\ef_katana.pac, size:8096 off:2A17DEE0
\effect\assist\ef_kururi.pac, size:77600 off:2A17FE80
\effect\assist\ef_lin.pac, size:39520 off:2A192DA0
\effect\assist\ef_littlemac.pac, size:17568 off:2A19C800
\effect\assist\ef_metroid.pac, size:66528 off:2A1A0CA0
\effect\assist\ef_nintendogs.pac, size:22112 off:2A1B1080
\effect\assist\ef_resetsan.pac, size:90848 off:2A1B66E0
\effect\assist\ef_robin.pac, size:18048 off:2A1CC9C0
\effect\assist\ef_saki.pac, size:65504 off:2A1D1040
\effect\assist\ef_shadow.pac, size:67840 off:2A1E1020
\effect\assist\ef_stafy.pac, size:53632 off:2A1F1920
\effect\assist\ef_tank.pac, size:23648 off:2A1FEAA0
\effect\assist\ef_tingle.pac, size:133216 off:2A204700
\effect\assist\ef_waluigi.pac, size:6944 off:2A224F60
\effect\assist\ef_wright.pac, size:17632 off:2A226A80


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 2, 2008)

waitwaitwaitwaitwaitwaitwaiiiiiiiiiiit.....Toon Zelda and Toon shiek?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Feb 2, 2008)

they're gonna be talking about this game, Monday-Friday on Xplay on G4. The US Version.


----------



## TenguNova (Feb 2, 2008)

> waitwaitwaitwaitwaitwaitwaiiiiiiiiiiit.....Toon Zelda and Toon shiek?



That's what it says in the data rip. "Toon Sheik" is probably referring to Tetra.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Feb 2, 2008)

They're gonna be talking about SSBB, Monday-Friday, next week, on Xplay, on G4. Tune in or Miss out.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 2, 2008)

Desert Bus said:


> Any one seen this?:


----------



## Draydi (Feb 2, 2008)

On Spear Pillar, Not only do Palkia and Dialga show up, but Cresselia does too. Which makes me wonder if any others do. Cresselia throws a pink colored boomerang that flys all over the course. Sorry if this is old >.<


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 2, 2008)

Metaknight VS CF.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 2, 2008)

Chemistry said:


> Metaknight VS CF.


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 2, 2008)

Metaknight was murking him lol.
But supposably the guy using CF is a pro and that's how bad they nerfed CF and how devstating MetaKnight's Up B combo is


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 2, 2008)

Whoever was controlling Falcon needs to choke and die! >_<


----------



## ryne11 (Feb 2, 2008)

Here is an off question.

I heard Isaac Robin was an assist trophy. There a video of that? Just curious


----------



## Ronin (Feb 2, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Metaknight was murking him lol.
> But supposably the guy using CF is a pro and that's how bad they nerfed CF and how devstating MetaKnight's Up B combo is



Cant see that guy as a pro. He barely used the knee and ignored several spike opportunities, he didnt even try to spike. He may be decent but he isnt a pro.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 2, 2008)

Seriously, Falcon got nerfed hard and is slower. Plus along with Metaknight having a sword/disjointed hitbox, it's a VERY hard match up.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 2, 2008)

Metaknight's air game is pure beast.  It's just a combo fest with up airs and f-airs.  ROB is awesome sauce, too.  Range and aerials are sick.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 3, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Metaknight's air game is pure beast.  It's just a combo fest with up airs and f-airs.  ROB is awesome sauce, too.  Range and aerials are sick.



ROBs recovery seems godly from what I've seen.
Am I right or am I right


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah, he's pretty beast in that aspect.

Chem, who were we saying was high tier today?  Squirts, Toon Link, MK, and P. Diddy?  ROB could be pretty high as well.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 3, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Yeah, he's pretty beast in that aspect.
> 
> Chem, who were we saying was high tier today?  Squirts, Toon Link, MK, and P. Diddy?  ROB could be pretty high as well.



Toon Link??nicee

And everybody said he was a shitty clone.
They can suck it!!


----------



## /root (Feb 3, 2008)

Toon Link is adjusted from Young Link in Melee?


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 3, 2008)

Different aerials.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 3, 2008)

How's Ganondorf?... I know that the lack of L-cancel will SLOW him down.. but i hope he has something to make up for it... >/ _ \>

does the Side-B on the edge of a stage send the opponent down?... (cause that's what i thought from the vid i watched..)


----------



## Jaga (Feb 3, 2008)

i'm disappointed in the roster... i thought for sure that at least...
*Spoiler*: __ 



knuckles, tails, eggman/dr.robotnik, megaman, and nights would also be in the game along with a create a character feature.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 3, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Yeah, he's pretty beast in that aspect.
> 
> Chem, who were we saying was high tier today?  Squirts, Toon Link, MK, and P. Diddy?  ROB could be pretty high as well.



Yea, ROB could possibly be high since his third jump is cancelable and reuseable(to an extent). Once I get the vid up, I'll show you guys. You can pretty much Forward air the opponent off the screen.

But yea...

Toon Link(Back air links like crazy, one combo = 50%)
Metaknight(Silly aerial priority, but lacks a killing move aside from UpB
Squirtle(Good short hop aerials, floaty)
Diddy(Strong and fast, plain and simple)
ROB(Strong and good range)

Sidenote, I heard Mario's good, in which he is. Don't know about VERY good though.

Lucario is good as well. His aerial combos are very basic, has a chargeable projectile, and a good Fsmash, but gets outplayed by people with range/sword.

Ike is not bad if you can keep your distance and read your opponent well. He has ridiculous strength and range, but his moves come out very slow.

Notably, Samus and Captain Falcon have been extremely downgraded.



Blind Itachi said:


> How's Ganondorf?... I know that the lack of L-cancel will SLOW him down.. but i hope he has something to make up for it... >/ _ \>
> 
> does the Side-B on the edge of a stage send the opponent down?... (cause that's what i thought from the vid i watched..)



He suffers a lot from aerial landing lag. Haven't tried an aerial side B yet, but if you miss it on the ground, he doesn't fall over like CF.

But in-general, with all of these other characters, he's AT MOST mid tier.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh, and just for you Blind Itachi.

Showing Ganondorf's stuff and Toon Link's ridiculous Back air combos.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QdrdPYuKus[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 3, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> That is really dissapointing. I was hoping for that light sword from TP and Beast Ganon as FS.





Mishudo said:


> Beast ganon is his FS,no way he's gonna drive one of F-zero's racers





Fenrir said:


> You can't be too careful, we have Wolf in a slightly different coloured Landmaster.



this...

made my day XDDDD...


----------



## Harmonie (Feb 3, 2008)

Falco also uses the Landmaster.

I think I'm going to have to laugh everytime I see one of those now.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 3, 2008)

Ike VS Wario


----------



## K-deps (Feb 3, 2008)

Chemistry said:


> Ike VS Wario


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 3, 2008)

Lucario VS Diddy


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 3, 2008)

Jaga said:


> i'm disappointed in the roster... i thought for sure that at least...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



no as charaters....that will be too many third party


----------



## Shiron (Feb 3, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> no as charaters....that will be too many third party


Agreed. And a create a character option would be severely limited at best if it did make it in; there's no way Brawl could handle an actual character creation feature that allows you to do whatever you want. That would be nothing more than a pipe-dream right now, really.

The closest thing that really would have been possible would be using one of your Mii's as a character. However, they would all have the same moves no matter what even then. But, that really would be the closest we could get to a create a character feature in Brawl.


----------



## DA Dave (Feb 3, 2008)

So were those stock matches? I could not tell.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 3, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> So were those stock matches? I could not tell.



Yea, 4 stock.

Moar vids

Marth VS Sheik lol


----------



## TheGreenSamurai78 (Feb 3, 2008)

Ike vs Lucario 

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=ff2TEc03H2s[/YOUTUBE]

This is a really cool match.


----------



## TheGreenSamurai78 (Feb 3, 2008)

Wolf vs. Falco

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=kBpCXNnqD6A[/YOUTUBE]


Is it just me, or do either Falco or Wolf look like clones?


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 3, 2008)

Olimar VS Lucario


----------



## Nirvash (Feb 3, 2008)

Great gameplays GreenSamurai


----------



## TheGreenSamurai78 (Feb 3, 2008)

Jaga said:


> i'm disappointed in the roster... i thought for sure that at least...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know how others feel, but I would like to see good sequels of SSB in the future for me and my children to play. If Sakurai just dumped a bunch of characters into one game instead of keeping each roaster balanced for every generation, we wouldn't have good SSB games in the future now would we. 

So please stop being a fanboy and just enjoy the game for how awsome it is and for what it already has. 

Edit: Thanks Nirvash


----------



## Caustic (Feb 3, 2008)

An abrupt change of topic, maybe, but:

I haven't had any luck so far, but has anyone seen a video showcasing each character's entrances/taunts?

Or a video with the Assist Trophies? (Really, I'm just looking for Isaac's)


----------



## Harmonie (Feb 3, 2008)

It appears that Isaac hasn't been shown in any videos yet.

I really wish somebody would get a video of him already, and also get a bunch of high definition close up pictures of him, because I want to see what he looks like in 3D.


----------



## Xenon (Feb 3, 2008)

TheGreenSamurai78 said:


> Is it just me, or do either Falco or Wolf look like clones?



I know that's what it looks like, but I remember reading some posts of people breaking down their movesets.  It turned out that contrary to popular belief, both were NOT clones, though they appear similar.  Essentially I'd guess that they all have the same base (Fox) as a general concept, but each moveset has a different style, speed, and execution.  The analogy I remember seeing was to Ken-Ryu-Akuma.  If you watch carefully, you can clearly see that Falco and Wolf differ greatly.  Even the Landmasters are different.  From what I remember reading, Fox's had the most powerful lasers, Falco's had unlimited boost, and Wolf's did damage to anyone that touched his and had a better/more powerful/bigger barrel roll.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 3, 2008)

So from what i see i figure that lucario can charge the aura but then store it in his body to fire later right?

Does that only grant a fast full charged shot or can he also use the stored ki to make his other moves stronger too?


----------



## /root (Feb 3, 2008)

Fox, Falco and Wolf are clone characters. Stop trying to act like they aren't.

You can carry on about how they have tweaked physics and balances all you want, but the fact remains is that they are clone characters.

Mario and Kirby; different characters.

C. Falcon and Ike; different characters.

Fox, Falco and Wolf; clone characters.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 3, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> So from what i see i figure that lucario can charge the aura but then store it in his body to fire later right?
> 
> Does that only grant a fast full charged shot or can he also use the stored ki to make his other moves stronger too?


No, its exactly like Mewtwo's charge beam.



> Fox, Falco and Wolf are clone characters. Stop trying to act like they aren't.
> 
> You can carry on about how they have tweaked physics and balances all you want, but the fact remains is that they are clone characters.
> 
> ...



It's basically like the shoto-clones.  Regardless of that fact, they all play very differently and that's out of experience.  Wolf is the most different of them all and he's a very nice addition to the lineup.


----------



## /root (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm sure they play differently, that much is evident from videos.

But at the end of the day, they're all tweaked versions of the same character. Sure, they aren't as bad as TL or Ganondorf, but that striking similarity still exists.

It isn't necessarily that much of a negative if they play well, I just don't think it's particularly accurate to state that they are entirely different characters.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 3, 2008)

And which I agree as well.  They're all from the same mold so saying otherwise would be incorrect.  Shit, they all use Landmasters. XD

BTW, I'm Brawlin at work right now.  Fucking awesome.


----------



## Hiruko (Feb 3, 2008)

I recently learned that the single best thing in super smash bros. melee is C. Falcon kneeing fox of the stage while he trys to firefox .


----------



## Solar Bankai (Feb 3, 2008)

Its nice to see video's where the people can actually play SSB.  Thanks for posting them everyone!


----------



## Caustic (Feb 3, 2008)

Still no video of Isaac's AT, but Golden Sun Music confirmed:


----------



## Ronin (Feb 3, 2008)

Whats up with characters slipping and falling at the end of their dash animations? I've seen it done by Ike, The Captain and by Snake? Is tripping and falling the punishment for trying to wavedash?


----------



## Solar Bankai (Feb 3, 2008)

How good is Marth in Brawl?  What tier would he fit in?


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 3, 2008)

The Original said:


> Whats up with characters slipping and falling at the end of their dash animations? I've seen it done by Ike, The Captain and by Snake? Is tripping and falling the punishment for trying to wavedash?



It just happens at random when attempting to turn quickly or something similar.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 3, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> And which I agree as well.  They're all from the same mold so saying otherwise would be incorrect.  Shit, they all use Landmasters. XD
> 
> BTW, I'm Brawlin at work right now.  Fucking awesome.



I so hate you right now. 

...I'm so envious of you.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 3, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> It just happens at random when attempting to turn quickly or something similar.



Has it caused you to lose a match or has it interfered with your game at all? Also I'd like your impressions on Snake when ya use him.


----------



## Hiruko (Feb 3, 2008)

Also, can C. Falcon still spam forward b?


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 3, 2008)

The Original said:


> Has it caused you to lose a match or has it interfered with your game at all? Also I'd like your impressions on Snake when ya use him.



The trip is minor and hasn't really put me in a bind, yet.

Snake is a bit awkward to use, but I like him because of that.  He's rather sluggish, short hops easily yet there's a lot of lag in his moves.  If anything, you have to be rather creative with him.  His up smash could be used for edgeguarding though, which is rather hilarious to see.



> Also, can C. Falcon still spam forward b?



You should watch the C. Falcon vid in the page before and you'll get your answer.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 3, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> The trip is minor and hasn't really put me in a bind, yet.
> 
> Snake is a bit awkward to use, but I like him because of that.  He's rather sluggish, short hops easily yet there's a lot of lag in his moves.  If anything, you have to be rather creative with him.  His up smash could be used for edgeguarding though, which is rather hilarious to see.



So after the few days you've had it. Have you played enough to figure out who your going to main or are you going to casually play multiple characters.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 3, 2008)

so how good is Link


----------



## K-deps (Feb 3, 2008)

MY FAVORITE BRAWL VID EVA!!!! WATCH UNTIL THE END!!

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=8FOCRkDEH9o[/YOUTUBE]

Watch all of this guys vids. Some skilled players.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Feb 3, 2008)

Even though we can all agree on the lack of characters...
The music in the game is AMAZING.
Go on this youtube users page:
here
The Snowman theme from Mother 3, the remixed 1-2 underground theme from SMB, the Metal Gear Solid theme, ETC.
I've fallen in love


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 3, 2008)

CodyCauterized said:


> Even though *we can all agree* on the lack of characters...


lol hell no

Character list is amazing. 


> The music in the game is AMAZING.
> Go on this youtube users page:
> here
> The Snowman theme from Mother 3, the remixed 1-2 underground theme from SMB, the Metal Gear Solid theme, ETC.
> I've fallen in love


Indeed. <3


----------



## CodyCauterized (Feb 3, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> lol hell no
> 
> Character list is amazing.
> 
> Indeed. <3



Now that I think about it, I guess most people were just disappointed with the unlockable characters. I mean, the majority of newcomers are starters.
So let me take that back, even though Ridley and Issac should have been characters XD
At least they Diddy, Dedede, and Olimar


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 3, 2008)

nom nom nom


----------



## snoph (Feb 3, 2008)

Hot XD XD XD


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 3, 2008)

Hiruko said:


> I recently learned that the single best thing in super smash bros. melee is C. Falcon kneeing fox of the stage while he trys to firefox .



Haha, makes it sad the Captain just doesn't cut it in Brawl


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 3, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> nom nom nom



Lmao 

I know I commented this to you last night DS, but in watching good quality videos of Brawl, you really realize how good it actually looks. Watching it on youtube and such for so long can just make you forget the fact that it actually does look really good.


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 3, 2008)

Did they give her bigger boobies?


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 3, 2008)

Some good old memories



That was like one of the funnest stages. I liked getting hit by the tornado.



How did you get that stage again? Once you unlocked Luigi right?



Look how gay he looked.



.......I don't remember the beam sword looking like that........


----------



## Akuma (Feb 3, 2008)

alot of the levels from the first were better than the ones on melee, the original castle should have stayed. Hyrule just blowed in melee.


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 3, 2008)

I still have Ssb64 and play every once ina while.
Luigi unlocked doesnt unlock anything I don't think,and that stage if I recall isn't hidden,it's another stage that is,the mario bros. one.

And the beam sword did look like that.
And the pokemans were different and i love saffron city and hyrule temple


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 3, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> I still have Ssb64 and play every once ina while.
> Luigi unlocked doesnt unlock anything I don't think,and that stage if I recall isn't hidden,it's another stage that is,the mario bros. one.
> 
> And the beam sword did look like that.
> And the pokemans were different and i love saffron city and hyrule temple



YEAH SAFFRON CITY! That was my all time favorite!


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 3, 2008)

Jaga said:


> i'm disappointed in the roster... i thought for sure that at least...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


I recalled and interview that said one playable character per 3rd party, the only one on your list that is understandable is Megaman. Its best not to focus your wish list on 3rd party characters, otherwise it'll be more likely you be dissapointed. Sakurai said he wasn't going to focus on 3rd party characters as much.

As for create a character, as already explained Mii's are the closest to that and I don't think their moveset would have been too impressive.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 3, 2008)

I think Knuckles or tails should of been in instead of sonic, however because of Sonics main character status its is understandable.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Feb 3, 2008)

I was actually hoping for your Mii as a playable character.  You would think it would be a choice within the game.


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 3, 2008)

yeah I also thought that too,was assuming it was gonna be the WTF character


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 3, 2008)

dragonbattousai said:


> I was actually hoping for your Mii as a playable character.  You would think it would be a choice within the game.


Its moveset would probably be based on Wii Sports, I also just don't see a Mii working in that situation. Still a Mii stage with your Mii's in the background would be interesting.


----------



## TheGreenSamurai78 (Feb 3, 2008)

Adam said:


> Fox, Falco and Wolf are clone characters. Stop trying to act like they aren't.
> 
> You can carry on about how they have tweaked physics and balances all you want, but the fact remains is that they are clone characters.
> 
> ...




So does that mean that Luigi is a clone? What is your definition of a clone? Sure Wolf and Falco's attacks are inspired off of Fox, but the attacks are very different in terms of how they are performed, how they affect the opponent, and how they can be used to recover or used to move around during battle.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Feb 3, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> nom nom nom



YOU GONNA GET RAPED!!1


----------



## /root (Feb 3, 2008)

TheGreenSamurai78 said:


> So does that mean that Luigi is a clone?



Luigi has more than just simple effect and tech tweaks. Luigi has two COMPLETELY DIFFERENT specials, a vastly different taunt (speaking of which, does it still meteor smash?) and most notably ZA WARUDO ie a different final smash.




> What is your definition of a clone? Sure Wolf and Falco's attacks are inspired off of Fox, but the attacks are very different in terms of how they are performed, how they affect the opponent, and how they can be used to recover or used to move around during battle.



The lasers may be more powerful, but it is still a laser gun assigned to all 3 standard B.

The visual effects and AOE may be different, but Fire Fox is still assigned to all 3 Up+B.

The directional force may be different, but Fox Phantasm is still assigned to all 3 Directional+B.

The radius may be altered, but all 3 down+B's are still reflector.

And one may have a more powerful laser, one unlimited thruster and one a stronger barrel roll, but all 3 final smashes are still the Landmaster.

Just because they play slightly differently does not mean they aren't clones. Ganondorf's attacks fit this criteria in comparison to C. Falcon's:



> the attacks are very different in terms of how they are performed, how they affect the opponent, and how they can be used to recover or used to move around during battle.



And you don't see people saying Ganondorf isn't a clone.

EDIT: Not that it invalidates whether the three Fox-clones are fun to play or not. If you prefer playing Wolf to Fox or Falco, that's fine, I'm not going to dredge you for playing a clone character. As long as it is understood they are all just tweaked versions of the same framework.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 3, 2008)

I hope you all have 1 GB of free space ;3

SUPER SMASH BROS SOUNDTRACK;
1 - 25 here
25 - 91 here
92 - 125 here
126 - 176 Link removed
177 - 201 Link removed
202 - 247 Link removed
248 - 314 Link removed


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 3, 2008)

Too lazy...has to be one file... 

I'm guessing that's ripped not official...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 3, 2008)

It's ripped.

The track listing and steps to rename the tracks will be in the next few posts.

Part 1 of the soundtrack listing

*Spoiler*: __ 



rename A01.mp3 "A01 Mushroomy Kingdom 1-1.mp3"
rename A02.mp3 "A02 Mushroomy Kingdom 1-2.mp3"
rename A03.mp3 "A03 Super Mario Brothers - Water Theme.mp3"
rename A04.mp3 "A04 Super Mario Land - Dungeon Theme.mp3"
rename A05.mp3 "A05 Super Mario Brothers 3 - Airship Theme.mp3"
rename A06.mp3 "A06 Super Mario World - Castle Theme.mp3"
rename A07.mp3 "A07 Super Mario World - Title and Ending.mp3"
rename A08.mp3 "A08 New Super Mario Brothers - Overworld.mp3"
rename A09.mp3 "A09 Luigi's Mansion - Theme.mp3"
rename A10.mp3 "A10 Mario and Luigi 2 - Gritzy Desert.mp3"
rename A13.mp3 "A13 Super Mario Sunshine - Delfino Plaza.mp3"
rename A14.mp3 "A14 Super Mario Sunshine - Ricco Harbor.mp3"
rename A15.mp3 "A15 Super Mario 64 - Bob-Omb Battlefield.mp3"
rename A16.mp3 "A16 Super Mario Brothers - Overworld Remix.mp3"
rename A17.mp3 "A17 Mario Brothers - Medley.mp3"
rename A20.mp3 "A20 Super Mario Kart - Mario Circuit.mp3"
rename A21.mp3 "A21 Mario Kart 64 - Luigi Raceway.mp3"
rename A22.mp3 "A22 Mario Kart DS - Waluigi Pinball.mp3"
rename A23.mp3 "A23 Mario Kart Double Dash - Rainbow Road.mp3"
rename B01.mp3 "B01 Donkey Kong Country - Jungle Hijinx.mp3"
rename B02.mp3 "B02 Donkey Kong Country - Overworld.mp3"
rename B03.mp3 "B03 Donkey Kong - Title Theme.mp3"
rename B04.mp3 "B04 Donkey Kong - DK Arcade Mix.mp3"
rename B05.mp3 "B05 Donkey Kong Country - King K. Rool's Ship.mp3"
rename B06.mp3 "B06 Donkey Kong Country - Bramble Blast.mp3"
rename B07.mp3 "B07 Donkey Kong Jungle Beat - Battle for Storm Hill.mp3"
rename B08.mp3 "B08 Donkey Kong Country - Jungle Hijinx.mp3"
rename B09.mp3 "B09 Donkey Kong - Level Theme.mp3"
rename B10.mp3 "B10 Donkey Kong Barrel Blast - Jungle Level 1.mp3"
rename C01.mp3 "C01 Legend of Zelda - Main Theme Remix.mp3"
rename C02.mp3 "C02 Legend of Zelda - Main Theme.mp3"
rename C03.mp3 "C03 Legend of Zelda II - Hyrule Temple.mp3"
rename C04.mp3 "C04 Link to the Past - Dark World.mp3"
rename C05.mp3 "C05 Link to the Past - Dark World Woods.mp3"
rename C07.mp3 "C07 Legend of Zelda - Tal Tal Heights.mp3"
rename C08.mp3 "C08 Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time - Hyrule Field.mp3"
rename C09.mp3 "C09 Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time - Medley.mp3"
rename C10.mp3 "C10 Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time - Song of Storms.mp3"
rename C11.mp3 "C11 Legend of Zelda The Wind Waker - Molgera.mp3"
rename C12.mp3 "C12 Legend of Zelda Four Swords Adventure - Village of the Blue Maiden.mp3"
rename C13.mp3 "C13 Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time - Gerudo Valley.mp3"
rename C14.mp3 "C14 Legend of Zelda Majora's Mask - Termina Field.mp3"
rename C15.mp3 "C15 Legend of Zelda The Wind Waker - Dragon Roost Island.mp3"
rename C16.mp3 "C16 Legend of Zelda The Wind Waker - Sailing Theme.mp3"
rename C17.mp3 "C17 Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess - Hyrule Field.mp3"
rename C18.mp3 "C18 Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess - Hidden Village.mp3"
rename C19.mp3 "C19 Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess - Midna's Theme.mp3"
rename D01.mp3 "D01 Metroid - Brinstar Remix.mp3"
rename D02.mp3 "D02 Metroid - Norfair Remix.mp3"
rename D03.mp3 "D03 Metroid - Ending Theme.mp3"
rename D04.mp3 "D04 Super Metroid - Ridley Boss Battle.mp3"
rename D05.mp3 "D05 Metroid Prime - Samus' Theme Song.mp3"
rename D06.mp3 "D06 Metroid Fusion - Sector 1.mp3"
rename D07.mp3 "D07 Metroid Prime - Menu Theme.mp3"
rename D08.mp3 "D08 Metroid Prime - Parasite Queen Boss Battle.mp3"
rename D09.mp3 "D09 Metroid Prime - Meta Ridley Boss Battle.mp3"
rename D10.mp3 "D10 Metroid Prime - Echoes.mp3"
rename E01.mp3 "E01 Yoshi's Story - Ending Theme.mp3"
rename E02.mp3 "E02 Yoshi's Island - Athletic.mp3"
rename E03.mp3 "E03 Yoshi's Island - Athletic Remix.mp3"
rename E04.mp3 "E04 Yoshi's Island - Flower Garden.mp3"
rename E05.mp3 "E05 Yoshi Touch and Go - Flower Garden.mp3"
rename E06.mp3 "E06 Yoshi's Island DS.mp3"
rename F01.mp3 "F01 Kirby's Air Ride - Legendary Machine.mp3"
rename F02.mp3 "F02 Kirby's Dreamland - King Dedede's Theme.mp3"
rename F03.mp3 "F03 Kirby Super Star - Boss Theme Medley.mp3"
rename F04.mp3 "F04 Kirby's Adventure - Butter Building.mp3"
rename F05.mp3 "F05 Kirby Super Star - Gourmet Race.mp3"
rename F06.mp3 "F06 Kirby Super Star - Meta Knight's Revenge.mp3"
rename F07.mp3 "F07 Kirby Super Star - Marx Battle Theme.mp3"
rename F08.mp3 "F08 Kirby 64 - Zero Two.mp3"
rename F09.mp3 "F09 The Amazing Mirror - Nature Area.mp3"
rename F10.mp3 "F10 Kirby's Air Ride - Checker Knights.mp3"
rename F11.mp3 "F11 Kirby's Air Ride - Frozen Hillside.mp3"
rename F12.mp3 "F12 Kirby Squeek Squad - Squeek Squad Arrival.mp3"
rename G01.mp3 "G01 Star Fox - Main Theme.mp3"
rename G02.mp3 "G02 Star Fox - Corneria.mp3"
rename G03.mp3 "G03 Star Fox 64 - Theme Mix.mp3"
rename G04.mp3 "G04 Star Fox 64 - Area 6.mp3"
rename G05.mp3 "G05 Star Fox 64 - Star Wolf Theme.mp3"
rename G07.mp3 "G07 Star Fox Assault - Fortuna.mp3"
rename G08.mp3 "G08 Star Fox Assault - Sector Z.mp3"
rename G09.mp3 "G09 Star Fox Assault - Star Wolf Theme.mp3"
rename G10.mp3 "G10 Star Fox - Space Armada.mp3"
rename G11.mp3 "G11 Star Fox 64 - Area 6 Remix.mp3"
rename H01.mp3 "H01 Pokémon Blue and Red - Main Theme.mp3"
rename H02.mp3 "H02 Pokémon Blue and Red - Pokemon Center.mp3"
rename H03.mp3 "H03 Pokémon Blue and Red - Route 1.mp3"
rename H04.mp3 "H04 Pokémon Stadium and Evolution Theme.mp3"
rename H05.mp3 "H05 Pokémon Ruby and Sapphire - Wild Pokemon Battle.mp3"
rename H06.mp3 "H06 Pokémon Ruby and Sapphire - Victory Road.mp3"
rename H07.mp3 "H07 Pokémon Diamond and Pearl - Wild Pokemon Battle.mp3"
rename H08.mp3 "H08 Pokémon Diamond and Pearl - Dialga and Palkia Battle.mp3"
rename H09.mp3 "H09 Pokémon Diamond and Pearl - Team Galaxy Battle.mp3"
rename H10.mp3 "H10 Pokémon Diamond and Pearl - Route 209.mp3"
rename I01.mp3 "I01 F-Zero - Mute City.mp3"
rename I02.mp3 "I02 F-Zero - White Land.mp3"
rename I03.mp3 "I03 F-Zero - Fire Field.mp3"
rename I04.mp3 "I04 F-Zero X - Main Menu.mp3"
rename I05.mp3 "I05 F-Zero X - Silence.mp3"
rename I06.mp3 "I06 F-Zero X - Devil's Forest.mp3"
rename I07.mp3 "I07 F-Zero X - White Land.mp3"
rename I08.mp3 "I08 F-Zero GX - Replay.mp3"
rename I09.mp3 "I09 F-Zero GX - Vegas Palace.mp3"
rename I10.mp3 "I10 F-Zero GX - Green Plant.mp3"
rename J02.mp3 "J02 Fire Emblem - Main Theme.mp3"
rename J03.mp3 "J03 Fire Emblem - Medley.mp3"
rename J04.mp3 "J04 Fire Emblem Gaiden - With Mila's Divine Protection.mp3"
rename J06.mp3 "J06 Fire Emblem The Sacred Stones - Combat Preparation.mp3"
rename J07.mp3 "J07 Fire Emblem Sword of Seals - Winning Road.mp3"
rename J08.mp3 "J08 Fire Emblem Blazing Sword - Strije to the Challenge.mp3"
rename J09.mp3 "J09 Fire Emblem Path Of Radiance - Black Knight Battle.mp3"
rename J10.mp3 "J10 Fire Emblem Path Of Radiance - Crimea Attacks.mp3"
rename J11.mp3 "J11 Fire Emblem Path Of Radiance - Power-Hungry Fool.mp3"
rename J12.mp3 "J12 Fire Emblem Path Of Radiance - Victory Is Near.mp3"
rename J13.mp3 "J13 Fire Emblem Radiant Dawn - Eternal Bond.mp3"
rename K01.mp3 "K01 Mother 2 - Snowman.mp3"
rename K05.mp3 "K05 Mother 2 - Humoresque of a Little Dog.mp3"
rename K07.mp3 "K07 Mother 3 - Porky's Theme.mp3"
rename K08.mp3 "K08 Mother 3 - Love Theme.mp3"
rename K09.mp3 "K09 Mother 3 - Smashing Song of Praise.mp3"
rename K10.mp3 "K10 Mother 3 - New Pork City.mp3"
rename L01.mp3 "L01 Pikmin 2 - Worldmap.mp3"
rename L02.mp3 "L02 Pikmin - Forest of Hope.mp3"
rename L03.mp3 "L03 Pikmin - Environment.mp3"
rename L04.mp3 "L04 Pikmin - Ai no Uta.mp3"
rename L05.mp3 "L05 Pikmin - Tane no Uta.mp3"
rename L06.mp3 "L06 Pikmin - Main Theme.mp3"
rename L07.mp3 "L07 Pikmin - Title Theme.mp3"
rename L08.mp3 "L08 Pikmin - Ai no Uta (French).mp3"
rename M01.mp3 "M01 Wario Ware - WarioWare Inc.mp3"
rename M02.mp3 "M02 Wario Ware - WarioWare Inc. Medley.mp3"
rename M03.mp3 "M03 WarioWare Twisted - Mona Pizza's Song (JP).mp3"
rename M04.mp3 "M04 WarioWare Twisted - Mona Pizza's Song (EN).mp3"
rename M05.mp3 "M05 WarioWare Touched - Mike's Song (JP).mp3"
rename M06.mp3 "M06 WarioWare Touched - Mike's Song (EN).mp3"
rename M07.mp3 "M07 WarioWare Touched - Ashley's Song (JP).mp3"
rename M08.mp3 "M08 WarioWare Touched - Ashley's Song (EN).mp3"
rename M09.mp3 "M09 MicroGames Theme 01.mp3"
rename M10.mp3 "M10 MicroGames Theme 02.mp3"
rename M11.mp3 "M11 MicroGames Theme 03.mp3"
rename M12.mp3 "M12 MicroGames Theme 04.mp3"
rename M13.mp3 "M13 MicroGames Theme 05.mp3"
rename M15.mp3 "M15 MicroGames Theme 06.mp3"
rename M16.mp3 "M16 MicroGames Theme 07.mp3"
rename M17.mp3 "M17 MicroGames Theme 08.mp3"
rename M18.mp3 "M18 MicroGames Theme 09.mp3"


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 3, 2008)

Part 2

*Spoiler*: __ 



rename N01.mp3 "N01 Animal Crossing Wild World - Title Theme.mp3"
rename N02.mp3 "N02 Animal Crossing - Go K.K. Rider.mp3"
rename N03.mp3 "N03 Animal Crossing - K.K. Medley.mp3"
rename N05.mp3 "N05 Animal Crossing Wild World - The Roost.mp3"
rename N06.mp3 "N06 Animal Crossing Wild World - Tom Nooks Store.mp3"
rename N07.mp3 "N07 Animal Crossing - K.K. Cruisin'.mp3"
rename N08.mp3 "N08 Animal Crossing - K.K. Western.mp3"
rename N09.mp3 "N09 Animal Crossing - K.K. Gumbo.mp3"
rename N10.mp3 "N10 Animal Crossing - Rockin' K.K.mp3"
rename N11.mp3 "N11 Animal Crossing - DJ K.K.mp3"
rename N12.mp3 "N12 Animal Crossing - K.K. Condor.mp3"
rename P01.mp3 "P01 Kid Icarus - Underworld.mp3"
rename P02.mp3 "P02 Kid Icarus - Title Theme.mp3"
rename P03.mp3 "P03 Kid Icarus - Skyworld.mp3"
rename P04.mp3 "P04 Kid Icarus - NES Medley.mp3"
rename Q01.mp3 "Q01 NES Medley.mp3"
rename Q02.mp3 "Q02 Stack-Up Medley.mp3"
rename Q04.mp3 "Q04 Dr. Mario - Chill.mp3"
rename Q05.mp3 "Q05 Clu Clu Land.brstm.mp3"
rename Q06.mp3 "Q06 Balloon Fight - Balloon Trip.mp3"
rename Q07.mp3 "Q07 Ice Climber.mp3"
rename Q08.mp3 "Q08 Shin Onigashima.mp3"
rename Q09.mp3 "Q09 Famicom Grand Prix 2.mp3"
rename Q10.mp3 "Q10 Tetris - Type A.mp3"
rename Q11.mp3 "Q11 Tetris - Type B.mp3"
rename Q12.mp3 "Q12 X - Tunnel Scene.mp3"
rename Q13.mp3 "Q13 Wrecking Crew.mp3"
rename Q14.mp3 "Q14 Nazo no Murasamejou.mp3"
rename R02.mp3 "R02 Nintendo DS - PictoChat.mp3"
rename R03.mp3 "R03 Electroplankton.mp3"
rename R04.mp3 "R04 Game and Watch.mp3"
rename R05.mp3 "R05 Mario Tennis and Mario Golf.mp3"
rename R06.mp3 "R06 Panel de Pon - Lip's Theme.mp3"
rename R07.mp3 "R07 Chousouju Mecha MG - Marionation Gear.mp3"
rename R08.mp3 "R08 Big Brain Academy - Title Theme.mp3"
rename R09.mp3 "R09 1080 Snowboarding - Golden Forest.mp3"
rename R10.mp3 "R10 Nintendo Wii - Mii Channel.mp3"
rename R11.mp3 "R11 Nintendo Wii - Wii Shop Channel.mp3"
rename R12.mp3 "R12 Golden Sun - Battle Theme Medley.mp3"
rename R13.mp3 "R13 Shaberu DS Cooking Navi.mp3"
rename R14.mp3 "R14 Excite Truck.mp3"
rename R15.mp3 "R15 Brain Age - Title Theme.mp3"
rename R16.mp3 "R16 Wii Sports - Title Theme.mp3"
rename R17.mp3 "R17 Wii Play - Cow Racing.mp3"
rename S02.mp3 "S02 Metal Gear Solid - Encounter.mp3"
rename S03.mp3 "S03 Metal Gear - Theme of Tara.mp3"
rename S04.mp3 "S04 Metal Gear Solid II - Yell (Dead Cell).mp3"
rename S05.mp3 "S05 Metal Gear Solid III - Snake Eater.mp3"
rename S06.mp3 "S06 Metal Gear Solid IV - Love Theme.mp3"
rename S07.mp3 "S07 Metal Gear Solid - Cavern Theme.mp3"
rename S08.mp3 "S08 Metal Gear Solid III - Battle in the Base.mp3"
rename S10.mp3 "S10 Metal Gear II - Opening Theme.mp3"
rename S11.mp3 "S11 Metal Gear Portable Ops - Calling to the Night.mp3"
rename T01.mp3 "T01 Smash Bros Brawl - Melee Battlefield 01.mp3"
rename T02.mp3 "T02 Smash Bros Brawl - Melee Battlefield 02.mp3"
rename T03.mp3 "T03 Smash Bros Brawl - Melee Final Destination 01.mp3"
rename T05.mp3 "T05 Smash Bros Brawl - Melee Final Destination 02.mp3"
rename U01.mp3 "U01 Sonic The Hedgehog - Green Hill Zone.mp3"
rename U02.mp3 "U02 Sonic The Hedgehog - Scrap Brain Zone.mp3"
rename U03.mp3 "U03 Sonic The Hedgehog II - Emerald Hill Zone.mp3"
rename U04.mp3 "U04 Sonic The Hedgehog III - Angel Island Zone.mp3"
rename U06.mp3 "U06 Sonic CD - Sonic Boom.mp3"
rename U07.mp3 "U07 Sonic R - Super Sonic Racing.mp3"
rename U08.mp3 "U08 Sonic Adventure - Open Your Heart.mp3"
rename U09.mp3 "U09 Sonic Adventure 2 - Live And Learn.mp3"
rename U10.mp3 "U10 Sonic Heroes - Sonic Heroes.mp3"
rename U11.mp3 "U11 Sonic Rush - Right There, Right Now.mp3"
rename U12.mp3 "U12 Sonic The Hedgehog - His World Remix.mp3"
rename U13.mp3 "U13 Sonic And The Secret Rings - Seven Rings In Hand.mp3"
rename W01.mp3 "W01 Smash Bros Melee - Princess Peach's Castle.mp3"
rename W02.mp3 "W02 Smash Bros Melee - Rainbow Cruise.mp3"
rename W03.mp3 "W03 Smash Bros Melee - Jungle Japes.mp3"
rename W04.mp3 "W04 Smash Bros Melee - Brinstar Depths.mp3"
rename W05.mp3 "W05 Smash Bros Melee - Yoshi's Island.mp3"
rename W06.mp3 "W06 Smash Bros Melee - Fountain of Dreams.mp3"
rename W07.mp3 "W07 Smash Bros Melee - Green Greens.mp3"
rename W08.mp3 "W08 Smash Bros Melee - Corneria.mp3"
rename W09.mp3 "W09 Smash Bros Melee - Pokémon Stadium.mp3"
rename W10.mp3 "W10 Smash Bros Melee - Poké Floats.mp3"
rename W11.mp3 "W11 Smash Bros Melee - Big Blue.mp3"
rename W12.mp3 "W12 Smash Bros Melee - Onett.mp3"
rename W13.mp3 "W13 Smash Bros Melee - Icicle Mountain.mp3"
rename W14.mp3 "W14 Smash Bros Melee - Flat Zone.mp3"
rename W15.mp3 "W15 Smash Bros Melee - Super Mario Bros. 3.mp3"
rename W16.mp3 "W16 Smash Bros Melee - Pokémon Gold Battle Theme.mp3"
rename W17.mp3 "W17 Smash Bros Melee - Fire Emblem.mp3"
rename W18.mp3 "W18 Smash Bros Melee - Mach Rider.mp3"
rename W19.mp3 "W19 Smash Bros Melee - Pollyanna.mp3"
rename W20.mp3 "W20 Smash Bros Melee - Dr. Mario.mp3"
rename W21.mp3 "W21 Smash Bros Melee - Battlefield.mp3"
rename W23.mp3 "W23 Smash Bros Melee - Multi-Man Melee.mp3"
rename W24.mp3 "W24 Smash Bros Melee - Temple.mp3"
rename W25.mp3 "W25 Smash Bros Melee - Final Destination.mp3"
rename W26.mp3 "W26 Smash Bros Melee - Kongo Jungle.mp3"
rename W27.mp3 "W27 Smash Bros Melee - Brinstar Depths.mp3"
rename W28.mp3 "W28 Smash Bros Melee - Venom.mp3"
rename W29.mp3 "W29 Smash Bros Melee - Mute City.mp3"
rename W30.mp3 "W30 Smash Bros Melee - Menu 1.brstm.mp3"
rename W31.mp3 "W31 Smash Bros Melee - Final Destination.mp3"
rename X01.mp3 "X01 Smash Bros Brawl - Main Theme.mp3"
rename X02.mp3 "X02 Smash Bros Brawl - Menu 01.mp3"
rename X03.mp3 "X03 Smash Bros Brawl - Menu 02.mp3"
rename X04.mp3 "X04 Smash Bros Brawl - How To Play.mp3"
rename X05.mp3 "X05 Smash Bros Brawl - Final Destination.mp3"
rename X06.mp3 "X06 Smash Bros Brawl - Clear.mp3"
rename X07.mp3 "X07 Smash Bros Brawl - WiFi Waiting Room.mp3"
rename X08.mp3 "X08 Smash Bros Brawl - Battle Results.mp3"
rename X09.mp3 "X09 Smash Bros Brawl - Mode 01.mp3"
rename X10.mp3 "X10 Smash Bros Brawl - Tournament Mode.mp3"
rename X11.mp3 "X11 Smash Bros Brawl - Mode 02.mp3"
rename X13.mp3 "X13 Smash Bros Brawl - Stage Clear.mp3"
rename X15.mp3 "X15 Smash Bros Brawl - All-Star Mode.mp3"
rename X16.mp3 "X16 Smash Bros Brawl - HomeRun Contest.mp3"
rename X17.mp3 "X17 Smash Bros Brawl - Main Theme Remix.mp3"
rename X18.mp3 "X18 Smash Bros Brawl - Melee Theme Remix.mp3"
rename X19.mp3 "X19 Smash Bros Brawl - Trophy Mode.mp3"
rename X20.mp3 "X20 Smash Bros Brawl - Stickers Mode.mp3"
rename X21.mp3 "X21 Smash Bros Brawl - Coin Launcher.mp3"
rename X22.mp3 "X22 Smash Bros Brawl - Classic Mode - Clear.mp3"
rename X23.mp3 "X23 Smash Bros Brawl - Stage Builder.mp3"
rename X25.mp3 "X25 Smash Bros Brawl - Battlefield v2.mp3"
rename X26.mp3 "X26 Smash Bros Brawl - Target Smash.mp3"
rename X27.mp3 "X27 Smash Bros Brawl - Credits List.mp3"
rename Y01.mp3 "Y01 The Subspace Emissary - Overworld.mp3"
rename Y02.mp3 "Y02 The Subspace Emissary - Main Theme Remix.mp3"
rename Y03.mp3 "Y03 The Subspace Emissary - Misc 01.mp3"
rename Y04.mp3 "Y04 The Subspace Emissary - Danger Ahead.mp3"
rename Y05.mp3 "Y05 The Subspace Emissary - Battle Theme.mp3"
rename Y07.mp3 "Y07 The Subspace Emissary - Final Battle.mp3"
rename Y08.mp3 "Y08 The Subspace Emissary - Misc 02.mp3"
rename Y09.mp3 "Y09 The Subspace Emissary - DK Island Swing.mp3"
rename Y10.mp3 "Y10 The Subspace Emissary - Airship Fortress.mp3"
rename Y11.mp3 "Y11 The Subspace Emissary - Metroid Data-Selection.mp3"
rename Y13.mp3 "Y13 The Subspace Emissary - Brinstar Remix.mp3"
rename Y14.mp3 "Y14 The Subspace Emissary - Misc 03.mp3"
rename Y15.mp3 "Y15 The Subspace Emissary - Subspace Area.mp3"
rename Y16.mp3 "Y16 The Subspace Emissary - Ambiente SFX.mp3"
rename Y17.mp3 "Y17 The Subspace Emissary - Stage Clear.mp3"
rename Z01.mp3 "Z01 Victory Theme - Mario Brothers.mp3"
rename Z02.mp3 "Z02 Victory Theme - Donkey Kong.mp3"
rename Z03.mp3 "Z03 Victory Theme - Legend of Zelda.mp3"
rename Z04.mp3 "Z04 Victory Theme - Metroid.mp3"
rename Z05.mp3 "Z05 Victory Theme - Yoshi.mp3"
rename Z06.mp3 "Z06 Victory Theme - Kirby.mp3"
rename Z07.mp3 "Z07 Victory Theme - Star Fox.mp3"
rename Z08.mp3 "Z08 Victory Theme - Pokémon.mp3"
rename Z10.mp3 "Z10 Victory Theme - F-Zero.mp3"
rename Z11.mp3 "Z11 Victory Theme - Mother.mp3"
rename Z16.mp3 "Z16 Victory Theme - Ice Climbers.mp3"
rename Z17.mp3 "Z17 Victory Theme - Fire Emblem.mp3"
rename Z18.mp3 "Z18 Victory Theme - Game and Watch.mp3"
rename Z21.mp3 "Z21 Victory Theme - Wario.mp3"
rename Z22.mp3 "Z22 Victory Theme - Meta Knight.mp3"
rename Z23.mp3 "Z23 Victory Theme - Kid Icarus.mp3"
rename Z25.mp3 "Z25 Victory Theme - Pikmin.mp3"
rename Z35.mp3 "Z35 Victory Theme - Robot.mp3"
rename Z46.mp3 "Z46 Victory Theme - Metal Gear.mp3"
rename Z47.mp3 "Z47 Victory Theme - Sonic The Hedgehog.mp3"
rename Z50.mp3 "Z50 Misc SFX - Continue.mp3"
rename Z51.mp3 "Z51 Misc SFX - Game Over.mp3"
rename Z54.mp3 "Z54 Misc SFX - New Feature 01.mp3"
rename Z55.mp3 "Z55 Misc SFX - New Feature 02.mp3"
rename Z56.mp3 "Z56 Misc SFX - New Feature 03.mp3"
rename Z57.mp3 "Z57 Misc SFX - New Feature 04.mp3"
rename Z58.mp3 "Z58 Misc SFX - New Feature 05.mp3"


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 3, 2008)

Now, to rename all of the songs;
1. Copy ALL of that text in spoilers to Notepad
2. Save as [insert whatever you want to call it here].bat to where the folder your music is in
3. Run it

Enjoy ;3


----------



## Icy_eagle (Feb 3, 2008)

Looks like Lucario is pretty unique. I find this effect pretty cool


----------



## TheWon (Feb 3, 2008)

*Sonic Friends as AT Proof!*



Akuma said:


> I think Knuckles or tails should of been in instead of sonic, however because of Sonics main character status its is understandable.




Well maybe they will be AT. Like Shadow here using Chaos Control



I have the game too!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 3, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> Well maybe they will be AT. Like Shadow here using Chaos Control
> 
> 
> 
> I have the game too!



It's been confirmed that Tails and Knuckles are only cameo's in Green Hill Zone.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 3, 2008)

GUESS WHO GOT THE GAME BITCHES


----------



## Luffy-Kaizokuou (Feb 3, 2008)

i'm gonna guess you did 

i was dissapointed when i found out ike was a heavy character.....


----------



## Noah (Feb 3, 2008)

Goddamn you, Goofy Titan. I was literally just about to link all of those. In fact, I logged in specifically to do that. 

But, wow! Shadow as an AT! At least it's not Big, right?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 3, 2008)

Noah said:


> Goddamn you, Goofy Titan. I was literally just about to link all of those. In fact, I logged in specifically to do that.



Don't worry princess, this win is in another castle.


----------



## Reonhart (Feb 3, 2008)

GJ on getting the game. I am getting it February 10, cuz I have a sibling who is working at nintendo.


----------



## kewlmyc (Feb 3, 2008)

Mario said:


> GUESS WHO GOT THE GAME BITCHES



DS?  Naw, just kidding, you lucky S.O.B.


----------



## TheWon (Feb 3, 2008)

Taking some Video Request. I'm recording now and will upload to youtube. 
This will be 4 player level 9 computers playing time match. You pick the 4 characters and the stage. I don't have all the characters yet. I need Jiggy,and Wolf. Missing some stages too.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 3, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> Taking some Video Request. I'm recording now and will upload to youtube.
> This will be 4 player level 9 computers playing time match. You pick the 4 characters and the stage. I don't have all the characters yet. I need Jiggy,and Wolf. Missing some stages too.



Sonic, Lucario, Pikachu, MetaKnight please


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 3, 2008)

Mario said:


> GUESS WHO GOT THE GAME BITCHES



GUESS WHO'S A DORK?


----------



## Jazz (Feb 3, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> GUESS WHO'S A DORK?



GUESS WHO'S HATIN' ON MARIO


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 3, 2008)

Mario said:


> GUESS WHO'S HATIN' ON MARIO



GUESS WHO'S LOL'ING?



lol


----------



## Jazz (Feb 3, 2008)

Guess   who likes awesome


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 3, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> Taking some Video Request. I'm recording now and will upload to youtube.
> This will be 4 player level 9 computers playing time match. You pick the 4 characters and the stage. I don't have all the characters yet. I need Jiggy,and Wolf. Missing some stages too.



Actually the only request I have is to see Diddy Kong's Side-B move in action

I dont think Ive seen it even once in all the videos Ive watched


----------



## korbaton (Feb 3, 2008)

Ladies and Gentlemen, the Super Smash Bros. Brawl Soundtrack. Available in BitTorrent or MP3 flavors.



X3


----------



## Dietsunkist (Feb 3, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> Taking some Video Request. I'm recording now and will upload to youtube.
> This will be 4 player level 9 computers playing time match. You pick the 4 characters and the stage. I don't have all the characters yet. I need Jiggy,and Wolf. Missing some stages too.



If you wouldn't mind: Olimar, Pokemon Trainer, Diddy, and ROB. Thanks a ton for this. If you have Spear Pillar, then I would prefer that stage, if not, then Castle Seige maybe? Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Feb 3, 2008)

korbaton said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, the Super Smash Bros. Brawl Soundtrack. Available in BitTorrent or MP3 flavors.
> 
> 
> 
> X3



Missed it by 1 page. Thanks for sharing though.


----------



## korbaton (Feb 3, 2008)

Dietsunkist said:


> Missed it by 1 page. Thanks for sharing though.



DAMN. And here I thought I had something epic.

Ah well. Still something good.


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 3, 2008)

Most impressive collection of music in a single game ever.

Fucking bravo, Team Smash. And thanks for the linkage, GT. 

----

Requests for those with the game:

1. Could someone confirm how Kirby works when he sucks up Olimar? We know Olimar's standard B is the Pikmin pluck but how does Kirby use the Pikmin to attack? Does Kirby (and Olimar) automatically attack when he's carrying the max number of Pikmin? 

2. Do all three of Kirby's taunts make him lose the Kirby hats? or is it only the Melee one? 

3. In your personal opinion, which alternate color choice for the Pokemon Trainer makes the three Pokemon look coolest? 

4. Make more Pokemon Trainer vids lol


----------



## the_sloth (Feb 3, 2008)

Saffron City is still my most favorite stage of all time.  And when I was young, I used to call Hyrule Castle "I Rule Castle".


----------



## Xell (Feb 3, 2008)

This music is great.

Loving the Pokemon music. The new Final Destination song is damn good as well.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 3, 2008)

anyone want to see Link get own by a brick, Yoshi commit suicide?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bq1zQGgpzco&feature=PlayList&p=0518C2DF9173FFE8&index=3[/YOUTUBE]

man...Link was such a waste.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 3, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Actually the only request I have is to see Diddy Kong's Side-B move in action
> 
> I dont think Ive seen it even once in all the videos Ive watched



I with you on that. I wanna see if it's a useful move.

And I'm always open to Olimar videos.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 3, 2008)

Wait...

Won't Nintendo have to change Ouendan characters to EBA?


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 3, 2008)

Mario said:


> Wait...
> 
> Won't Nintendo have to change Ouendan characters to EBA?



Yeah, I'm sure they've taken care of that.

EBA ftw


----------



## Jazz (Feb 3, 2008)

YES!

EBA just needed to pick songs appropriate to the story...


----------



## kewlmyc (Feb 3, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> I hope you all have 1 GB of free space ;3
> 
> SUPER SMASH BROS SOUNDTRACK;
> 1 - 25 Link removed
> ...



Just got done adding it all to my Ipod.  No wonder they had 700 people working on the game, the music is godly awesome.  This makes me totally forget about the lack of Mewtwo and the return of "clones".  Thanks for the links, Goofy Titan. +reps


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 3, 2008)

Guys look A NEW CHARACTER! And it's me! from kairace.deviantart.com



High Res.


comment and fav at Link removed

How do you unlock me?

Draw 5 deviations
Unlock the Hentai trophy
Draw me


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 3, 2008)

I've just gotten it added to my ipod too, love the themes and I'm glad the soundtrack is well, so fucking amazing on it's own. I love this game more than ever and that's mainly because of the music.


----------



## /root (Feb 3, 2008)

Possible data dump from disc

either an incredibly elaborate fake or a random mess of text at this stage. It has yet to be confirmed but the full (original) list is massive.

read it for yourselves, opinions etc.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 3, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> Guys look A NEW CHARACTER! And it's me! from kairace.deviantart.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super low tier joke character.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 3, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Super low tier joke character.



yep....it is...(have u see the video of Link getting squash?)


----------



## .44 (Feb 3, 2008)

So, no more wave-dashing, wave-dancing, or L-cancelling?  Seems that the difference between pros and novices will be virtually non-existent.  Plus edge-hogging is dumbed down.  Oh well, I'm done complaining.  Let's see, something positive to say....they kept Falco, yay.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 3, 2008)

44seals said:


> So, no more wave-dashing, wave-dancing, or L-cancelling?  Seems that the difference between pros and novices will be virtually non-existent.  Plus edge-hogging is dumbed down.  Oh well, I'm done complaining.  Let's see, something positive to say....they kept Falco, yay.



If you needed to use wavedashing, wave-dancing, and edge hogging, you were never that good to begin with. Those techniques were just annoying technicalities in the game that people exploited to make the game easier for themselves and were never a true measure of skill to begin with.

While I'm happy that that annoying shit is out, Ill leave it up to the same douchebags who figured it out in the first place to create something new to exploit.


----------



## TheWon (Feb 3, 2008)

*ProjectMkart Presents Smash Bros Brawl Videos!*

Here is the first of many videos to come. I own the game and will be uploading videos.
Each Video will feature 4 player level 9 CPs On random stages. If you want to see certain characters on certain stages. Send me a PM.  I still need to unlock the Jiggypuff and Wolf, and all the other stages. Enjoy.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Jm4-9pWB6qM[/YOUTUBE]


Here is the Link to my new Smash Bros Playlist.


----------



## .44 (Feb 3, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> If you needed to use wavedashing, wave-dancing, and edge hogging, you were never that good to begin with. Those techniques were just annoying technicalities in the game that people exploited to make the game easier for themselves and were never a true measure of skill to begin with.
> 
> While I'm happy that that annoying shit is out, Ill leave it up to the same douchebags who figured it out in the first place to create something new to exploit.



Whoa, whoa, whoa.  I'll still enjoy the game, but I'm pretty sure dismissing these techniques as "annoying shit" is a bit unfair.  Plus, L-cancelling was NOT an exploit, it was purposefully programmed based on the Z-cancelling exploit in SSB for N64.  Likewise, edge-hogging was never an exploit, and it's still in Brawl, just now it's automated, so EVERYONE can pull it off.  Wave Dashing had many uses and I'm pretty sure most truly good players (and every pro except for one) had it built into their strategies.


----------



## /root (Feb 3, 2008)

what Reckless is saying is similar to what was said on smashboards a number of weeks ago. Even if you can use the techs and incorporate them into your strategy, at the end of the day they aren't really what separate the good players from the bad.

You can know the techs and still be a terrible smasher. The same way you can not use the techs and still be an awesome smasher (Aniki of smashboards is partly responsible for this; he refuses to use techs and exploits and is still one of the better players around). What separates players is experience, and skill; not just with high-level techs and exploits, but with every level of technique and every faceat of every move. Even if you take away techs from a good player, if they are truly good, then they will still mop the floor with the competition regardless.


----------



## .44 (Feb 3, 2008)

Adam said:


> what Reckless is saying is similar to what was said on smashboards a number of weeks ago. Even if you can use the techs and incorporate them into your strategy, they aren't really what separates the good players from the bad.
> 
> You can know the techs and still be a terrible smasher. The same way you can not use the techs and still be an awesome smasher (Aniki of smashboards is partly responsible for this; he refuses to use techs and exploits and is still one of the better players around). What separates players is skill; not just with high-level techs and exploits, but with every level of technique and every faceat of every move. Even if you take away techs from a good player, if they are truly good, then they will still mop the floor with the competition regardless.



Okay, I agree that pulling random shit such as Ice Climbers De-Sync/Mewtwo Soulbreaker/Samus Super WaveDash/etc doesn't make you a good player, and that people who just wavedash for the hell of it still suck, but you have to admit that the potential difference between pros and novices will decrease some from Melee to Brawl.

Edit: Aniki was the "except for one" in my first post


----------



## Draydi (Feb 3, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> Here is the first of many videos to come. I own the game and will be uploading videos.
> Each Video will feature 4 player level 9 CPs On random stages. If you want to see certain characters on certain stages. Send me a PM.  I still need to unlock the Jiggypuff and Wolf, and all the other stages. Enjoy.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Jm4-9pWB6qM[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



xDDD Epic win by Sonic@end


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 3, 2008)

44seals said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa.  I'll still enjoy the game, but I'm pretty sure dismissing these techniques as "annoying shit" is a bit unfair.  Plus, L-cancelling was NOT an exploit, it was purposefully programmed based on the Z-cancelling exploit in SSB for N64.  Likewise, edge-hogging was never an exploit, and it's still in Brawl, just now it's automated, so EVERYONE can pull it off.  Wave Dashing had many uses and I'm pretty sure most truly good players (and every pro except for one) had it built into their strategies.



L-Canceling I agree with you on, that why I didn't list it along with wavedashing and edge hogging.

Edge hogging isn't an exploit, you're right, but I still don't like it, I just think its a cheap, dirty trick.

Wavedashing however, IS an exploit, and while they programmed in L-canceling from SSB, they PURPOSELY went out of their way to get rid of wavedashing in Brawl, and thats saying something. I just dont see why  these so called "pros" need to find and exploit every glitch in the game if they're so "good"


----------



## TheWon (Feb 3, 2008)

The next video will be on Sonic's Stage. It's uploading now.


----------



## /root (Feb 3, 2008)

I think the wavedashing thing was a self-perpetuating issue.

Someone found the exploit and a bunch of 'pro' players decided to incorporate it. I doubt it was a mass-community decision that everyone would use it straight away.

And while it is possible to not use the wavedash exploit to be successful, when your opponents are using it, it becomes a choice between finding ways to make up for that disadvantage you now suffer, or to adapt the same strategies. And you can't exactly ban wavedashing, I've seen people do it accidentely.


----------



## .44 (Feb 3, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> L-Canceling I agree with you on, that why I didn't list it along with wavedashing and edge hogging.
> 
> Edge hogging isn't an exploit, you're right, but I still don't like it, I just think its a cheap, dirty trick.
> 
> Wavedashing however, IS an exploit, and while they programmed in L-canceling from SSB, they PURPOSELY went out of their way to get rid of wavedashing in Brawl, and thats saying something. I just dont see why  these so called "pros" need to find and exploit every glitch in the game if they're so "good"



The pros will still own without wave-dashing, just not as much.  And yeah, edge-hogging is gonna be infinitely more common now because all you have to do is walk off the edge, instead of backflip grab or backwards wave dash off edge.  I really do like L-cancel and Teching though.  To compensate they just cut down every character's lag, which seems a little too easy, but whatever.  Overall, I'm happy with what I've seen.  Sorry if I sounded a little negative in my first post, but I tried to balance it out a little by saying that I'm happy they included Falco.  Oh yeah, glad they brought back Marth too even with nerfed aerials to follow up short hops.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 3, 2008)

Ugh, I hate L-canceling. Is that still in? :/


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 3, 2008)

Its all good, I guess I'm one of those guys who refuses to use wavedashing and all those other techniques


----------



## .44 (Feb 3, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Ugh, I hate L-canceling. Is that still in? :/



Nope.  To compensate they cut recovery time in general.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 3, 2008)

44seals said:


> Nope.  To compensate they cut recovery time in general.



Who do you plan on maining anyway?(just curious)


----------



## Blinus (Feb 3, 2008)

Soooooon... soon it will be mine. IS IT NOW YET!? ARGH. I am so poor right now, but I can taste it.

But I believe in The Island, and I believe in Jacob. He will pull through for me.


----------



## .44 (Feb 4, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Who do you plan on maining anyway?(just curious)



Hmm, well I liked Fox (boring answer, sorry) and Falco (almost as boring of an answer) for melee.  So, I guess I'll have to see which I like better in Brawl.  As much as I hate to say it, with certain "elements" removed, I'm going to have to change my approach drastically, so I could end up anything.  

Do you have a plan yet?


----------



## Ha-ri (Feb 4, 2008)

My friend just got it, and I JUST got back from playing for like 5 hours. Good Game.


----------



## Blinus (Feb 4, 2008)

I hate you're friend. /jealousy


----------



## the_sloth (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm so jealous of people who've played it already.  Australia probably won't get the game until _after_ Europe gets it.  I knew it was a bad idea to stay here.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 4, 2008)

Im thinking about blowing up america. I hate waiting so im just gonna do it.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 4, 2008)

44seals said:


> Hmm, well I liked Fox (boring answer, sorry) and Falco (almost as boring of an answer) for melee.  So, I guess I'll have to see which I like better in Brawl.  As much as I hate to say it, with certain "elements" removed, I'm going to have to change my approach drastically, so I could end up anything.
> 
> Do you have a plan yet?



Im going after Diddy first thing. Then, maybe onto Olimar and Wolf, and then back to my old mains, Link and Pikachu


----------



## .44 (Feb 4, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Im going after Diddy first thing. Then, maybe onto Olimar and Wolf, and then back to my old mains, Link and Pikachu



Yeah, I didn't take into account the new guys at all, since I can't really tell yet.  Olimar seems very weird to me, and impractical, but I guess I'd have to try for myself.  The main thing that seems hard is that he needs pikmin for all of his smashes, since he throws them.  That could be interesting though.  As for Link, do you know if his recovery is as good as it was in Melee or as crappy as it was in N64?  Also, I wonder if Pikachu owns like he did back in the N64 days.

EDIT: One of my friends just told me that Link has his improved recovery from melee, but his hookshot range is shorter


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 4, 2008)

Holy awesome... Lucario has an ability like in the pokemon games!...


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Feb 4, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> Holy awesome... Lucario has an ability like in the pokemon games!...



i'd be a little surprised if he didnt.


----------



## the_sloth (Feb 4, 2008)

I wonder if any of the other pokemon have any similar abilities.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 4, 2008)

yes I wonder if charizard uses fire >_>


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 4, 2008)

I just notice....in SSB, the 4 unlockable are Ness, Luigi, C.F, and Jiggy.  Look back at SSBB...all 4 are unlockable again.


----------



## Ha-ri (Feb 4, 2008)

Akuma said:


> yes I wonder if charizard uses fire >_>



Yes, its kinda like bowser's.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 4, 2008)

Ha-ri said:


> Yes, its kinda like bowser's.




lol it was sarcasm.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 4, 2008)

those that have read a specific manga will get a kick out of this


*Spoiler*: __ 















heh, crazy japanese


----------



## Akuma (Feb 4, 2008)

Taleran said:


> those that have read a specific manga will get a kick out of this
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




wtf at Pikachu.


----------



## the_sloth (Feb 4, 2008)

The Ice Climbers look like they're both men.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 4, 2008)

Brawl starts tommorow for me
though I won't actually own it until March


----------



## Akuma (Feb 4, 2008)

im putting the bottom one in my sig if you dont mind.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Feb 4, 2008)

As far as the Lucario thing, it wasn't an attack that he was referencing. Lucario has a special ability that the more damage he takes, his attacks are stronger and have more knockback. Apparently this increase continues until 200%, but at or above 200%, a lot of his attacks become really strong. His charged shot also gets bigger.

And as far as advanced tech, I never tried any of them, because I like being a casual player, but nor do I have people using them, the only thing that annoys me about them is how if they remove a glitch from a game, people complain endlessly about it. I actually find the lack of items and stage restrictions more annoying that people going on about advanced techs. 

Over on smashboards, they are discussing which stages are tourney legal, and they reasonings are crap to me. For example, the Yoshi stage is pending depending on whether or not the ghost's appearance is random because it may give an unfair advantage. Moving stages I can understand, but wanting to ban a stage because it has an end that you can walk off of? Seriously, if people start getting into that, then you shouldn't allow stages that have platforms of different heights, because some characters jump differently and that would clearly give them too much of an advantage that "pro" players shouldn't have to overcome. Along those lines of thought, it would be as if all sports would hold off play if the sun was not in the same spot in the sky or there is a slight wind that had a 1/10000 chance of knocking a baseball foul. They continue to play and make adjustments based on wind/weather, why can't smashers learn to deal with different stages. If you lose because a ghost randomly appears and saves your opponent, tough, it happens, keep fighting. Should we ban Olimar because the color of his Pikmin is random and might not be the same? What about Peach? If you can't face the possibility of a random factor, too bad. 

Whew, that was not what I had intended with this post, but the whole stage crap really bothers me. On a different note, I have been listening to the Brawl soundtrack and it is frickin amazing.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 4, 2008)

I didn't draw it so nope


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 4, 2008)

Taleran said:


> those that have read a specific manga will get a kick out of this
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



WTF DO WANT TRANSLATION


----------



## Taleran (Feb 4, 2008)

all of it I have so far is


"Gentlemen, I Love Smash Bros.
Gentlemen, I... Love Smash Bros.
Gentlemen, I LOVE Smash bros 
I love playing, 
I love watching, 
I love Human Opponents, 
I love Computer Opponents
I love Events, 
I love sudden Death, 
I love Special Brawl, 
I love Training Mode
In Peach's Castle, 
in Hyrule Temple, 
in the Congo Jungle, 
in Yoshi Island"


but if you've read the scene in Hellsing its quite easy to guess the rest


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 4, 2008)

I like that Port Town.


----------



## Ha-ri (Feb 4, 2008)

Dietsunkist said:


> *short bus to wall of text*



The outcome of a match shouldn't depend on the stage's (insert word for whatever you call them, i'm brain dead atm), It should depend only on the player's abilities. I don't agree with what you say about if you die from an effect of the map/npc, maps that have that kind of stuff fine but if you want to play with a serious intent on playing(not casual play), I say avoid those maps. I also think "I like being a casual player" makes your whole argument void.


----------



## /root (Feb 4, 2008)

Dietsunkist said:


> Over on smashboards, they are discussing which stages are tourney legal, and they reasonings are crap to me. For example, the Yoshi stage is pending depending on whether or not the ghost's appearance is random because it may give an unfair advantage. Moving stages I can understand, but wanting to ban a stage because it has an end that you can walk off of? Seriously, if people start getting into that, then you shouldn't allow stages that have platforms of different heights, because some characters jump differently and that would clearly give them too much of an advantage that "pro" players shouldn't have to overcome. Along those lines of thought, it would be as if all sports would hold off play if the sun was not in the same spot in the sky or there is a slight wind that had a 1/10000 chance of knocking a baseball foul. They continue to play and make adjustments based on wind/weather, why can't smashers learn to deal with different stages. If you lose because a ghost randomly appears and saves your opponent, tough, it happens, keep fighting. Should we ban Olimar because the color of his Pikmin is random and might not be the same? What about Peach? If you can't face the possibility of a random factor, too bad.



this faggotry has existed since long before brawl.

why do you think the final destination shit became such a legendary joke?


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 4, 2008)

Yeah, makes ya wanna play F-Zero, eh?

_Guess I'll have to settle for a lightning-fast round of Smash..._


----------



## Taleran (Feb 4, 2008)

WHO THE HELL...etc etc


----------



## Ha-ri (Feb 4, 2008)

Its TEGEN TOPPA BOWSER-LAGANN!


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 4, 2008)

The stage crap really is getting annoying


----------



## Taleran (Feb 4, 2008)

stages are awesome don't know what you are talking bout


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 4, 2008)

I love a variety of stages and If they make a list of only like 5 stages Tourny legal then whats the point of them making a variety for Brawl


----------



## Taleran (Feb 4, 2008)

because most of the people that buy the game play it for fun and actually use all the features included


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 4, 2008)

I can't wait to all the different stages and each character in action


----------



## TheWon (Feb 4, 2008)

*Video 2 Sonic Stage with Lucario*

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=l25dsvi5qsY[/YOUTUBE]

It's cool at the middle Silver, Knuckle, and Tails hit the loop together.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Feb 4, 2008)

I know it has existed before brawl, I am very familiar with "Fox only, no items, Final Destination," but it just seemed weird to me that people are already narrowing it down to a handful of stages before they even play the game. That is one reason I "like being a casual player," which I think reinforces my argument, instead of voiding it. I think that there is more to being good than simple no items on final destination. Part of being good is being able to cope with different situations. Personally, I love all the stages, and I can't wait to see more of the new F-Zero stage, it looks like they did a really good job on it, it is a shame that it will be ignored by most, if not all, serious players. And I don't feel like getting better and being a "pro" if it means not being able to play on those stages or use items.



Edit: Olimar looks like he can be a beast if played right, I can't wait to try him out. I was really entertained that they had the ending pole appear on the stage and would turn red and spin when someone ran past it.

Does anyone know the timing for the Pikmin's flowers blooming? I remember hearing an event where you can't attack/KO or something until all their flowers have bloomed and want to know how long it takes and what effect the fully bloomed flower has on range/damage/knockback/etc.


----------



## TheWon (Feb 4, 2008)

Tomorrow I'll post a video of a Japanese Player with him one on one. He seems to have a nice strategy for using him. I recorded some Brawls form spectator mode.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 4, 2008)

Issac AT


----------



## zagman505 (Feb 4, 2008)

thanks for the link, isaac looks awesome! why couldn't he have been a playable character?


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 4, 2008)

All alternate colors video.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIHJHkzSdxs[/YOUTUBE]

Credits to WiiRevolution1 from NeoGAF.



Luigi Waluigi costume ftw

And Retro Toon link! Awesome!


----------



## Ronin (Feb 4, 2008)

Falco-san said:


> All alternate colors video.
> 
> 
> Credits to WiiRevolution1 from NeoGAF.
> ...



After seeing that I question the people who dont use the other awesome colors that are there. Dark Fox, Waluigi and Dark Lucario look awesome.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Feb 4, 2008)

I totally remember that stage from F-Zero GX. Fucking nice Smash Bros stage.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Feb 4, 2008)

I find it redonkulous that Port Town Aero Dive is in the game but the music for the stage is not...


----------



## Ronin (Feb 4, 2008)

*Moon Walking is back*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKNKH7EpuLE[/YOUTUBE]


*Moonwalking allows the character to do their back air move while still traveling forward in the air. It is done by running in one direction, turning around, then immediately smashing the stick in the initial direction. *​
Looks like all of you who complained about these moves and were happy to see em gone are gonna be angry now. As the days go by the advanced techniques/tricks or glitches from melee are returning.


----------



## the_sloth (Feb 4, 2008)

I dunno why, but I've always found Mime Kirby hilarious.

On a side note, I don't like how they say "Pikmin and Olimar".  It makes it sound like the Pikmin is the character and Olimar tags along rather than vice versa.


----------



## TheWon (Feb 4, 2008)

*Video 3: Metroid Prime Stage*

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZjdERzMkAZ8[/YOUTUBE]
Pokemon Trainer, Lucas, MetaKnight, and Pit.

Here is the link to my Brawl Playlist.

I have 2 more videos loading. One is of Spectator Mode. Watch me bet on Japanese Players.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Feb 4, 2008)

*SSBB Taunt Compilation 
*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlSxR3ebOzc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 4, 2008)

Luigi has the best taunts.


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 4, 2008)

Desert Bus said:


> *SSBB Taunt Compilation
> *



Sweet vid thanks.  LOL@ Luigi.

Hoo, ha, hooo ha hooo...

And Toon Link is adorable, but Wolf=BAD ASS.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 4, 2008)

The Original said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKNKH7EpuLE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> *Moonwalking allows the character to do their back air move while still traveling forward in the air. It is done by running in one direction, turning around, then immediately smashing the stick in the initial direction. *​
> Looks like all of you who complained about these moves and were happy to see em gone are gonna be angry now. As the days go by the advanced techniques/tricks or glitches from melee are returning.



Chemistry was the one who figured that out 3 days ago and posted it here.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 4, 2008)

Luigi's Pose Taunt = Epic

Wolf's Howl = Badass

Ganondorf's Sword = Awesome

Snake's Box = Hilarious

C. Falcon's SHOW ME YOUR MOVES = Win.


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 4, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Super low tier joke character.



.....n-no....I'm not


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 4, 2008)

The taunts are pretty good

at least "clone" characters don't have the same taunts


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 4, 2008)

Adam said:


> Luigi has more than just simple effect and tech tweaks. Luigi has two COMPLETELY DIFFERENT specials, a vastly different taunt (speaking of which, does it still meteor smash?) and most notably ZA WARUDO ie a different final smash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so wolf A attacks and smashes are different Special attack sdont make an entire character attacks


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Feb 4, 2008)

*SSBB Kirby Hat Compilation *
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Agtnr08Sj1g[/YOUTUBE]


*SSBB Alternate Costume Compilation*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciLn6cFxA2k[/YOUTUBE]


Both by Zero9teen.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 4, 2008)

The Original said:


> *Moonwalking allows the character to do their back air move while still traveling forward in the air. It is done by running in one direction, turning around, then immediately smashing the stick in the initial direction. *​
> Looks like all of you who complained about these moves and were happy to see em gone are gonna be angry now. As the days go by the advanced techniques/tricks or glitches from melee are returning.



Moonwalking is no big deal, it wasn't one of the major exploits. Tbh I really don't mind to see it returning.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 4, 2008)

Dietsunkist said:


> I know it has existed before brawl, I am very familiar with "Fox only, no items, Final Destination," but it just seemed weird to me that people are already narrowing it down to a handful of stages before they even play the game. That is one reason I "like being a casual player," which I think reinforces my argument, instead of voiding it. I think that there is more to being good than simple no items on final destination. Part of being good is being able to cope with different situations. Personally, I love all the stages, and I can't wait to see more of the new F-Zero stage, it looks like they did a really good job on it, it is a shame that it will be ignored by most, if not all, serious players. And I don't feel like getting better and being a "pro" if it means not being able to play on those stages or use items.



applause


anytime when you have to remove over half the content in the game to make it playable for 'pro' terms, means either 1 of 2 things


1. The game isn't made for being played Pro
2. Leave it as it is and run with the punches


----------



## dragonbattousai (Feb 4, 2008)

Sweet, Lucas can switch to his twin brother's colors, which makes him a great asset.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 4, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Chemistry was the one who figured that out 3 days ago and posted it here.



Eh, 3 days of pages is to far back to look. And Im not taking credit for it if thats what your implying.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNrzSVih5DY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Ziko (Feb 4, 2008)

Got the game yesterday, and got to say its by FAR the best wii game yet.
Ive unlocked Ness,Snake,C.Falcon,Falco and Toon Link so far.
Been playing Multiplayer matches mostly and havent come far into the The Subspace Emissary mode yet. Though I have been playing the Event Matches a bit. It looks like you can unlock some of the characters by playing a number of VS matches, atleast that seems to be what I have done.

Fox is still a GOD and is still my favourite, however I also like Link, and Meta Night.
Meta Night is kinda cheap because of his fast slashes and his cool final smash 

Online works good so far, Ive had 5 matches and had no lag in any of them. Though I got my ASS kicked in my fourth match.

AWESOME game!

Oh, and btw: THE MUSIC OWNS!!!


----------



## Jazz (Feb 4, 2008)

I've unlocked everyone...


EDIT: Hi-Res photo of R.O.B. taken with SSBB Camera


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 4, 2008)

For those of you who have the game, put your FC in this thread.

narutofangd



> Eh, 3 days of pages is to far back to look. And Im not taking credit for it if thats what your implying.



I'm not implying that but old news is old. =P


----------



## TheWon (Feb 4, 2008)

*Subspace Emissary Part 1*

I decided to make a movie out of the cutscenes in Brawl. So it shows like one long movie. This is Part 1 which goes up to Diddy and Fox forming a Team.
I have a video that is uploading. Which shows some Japanese Players playing.
I was using Spectator mode. The second fight is a one on one with Olimar. The person seem pretty good.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=qr0d_0yYwr8[/YOUTUBE]

Here is my Playlist for my Brawl Videos


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 4, 2008)

Taleran said:


> applause
> 
> 
> anytime when you have to remove over half the content in the game to make it playable for 'pro' terms, means either 1 of 2 things
> ...



Well it's basically 1.

If you see the interviews they said multiple times that brawl is for first time gamers.....so apparently they've not designed it for serious play.

And if a stage just randomly killls one char at a time no then i wouldn't wanna play there either but some of the stages with stuff happening to the background look really cool and i want to play em simply by watching that...just cause they're not the very basic mechanism of a fighter game doesn't mean they're not fun or that they don't require some form of skill in order for the player to prevail...they just require a different kind of skill.


----------



## Hyde (Feb 4, 2008)

Taleran said:


> those that have read a specific manga will get a kick out of this
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Can anybody translate this, or tell me what they're saying? I don't understand a lick of Japanese...

The comic is funny, though...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 4, 2008)

Taleran said:


> those that have read a specific manga will get a kick out of this
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Lol was that done by Kouta Hirano?

You know..Hellsing..Hellsmash...same art style..etc


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 4, 2008)

dragonbattousai said:


> Sweet, Lucas can switch to his twin brother's colors, which makes him a great asset.



YOU AND ME! WE SHALL BE THE NESS&LUCAS TEAM!

AND WE SHALL KILL THE PROS. THAT THINK THEIR HOT SHIT!


----------



## /root (Feb 4, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> so wolf A attacks and smashes are different Special attack sdont make an entire character attacks



that still doesn't prove that Wolf is an individual character, unfortunately.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 4, 2008)

Adam said:


> that still doesn't prove that Wolf is an individual character, unfortunately.



Adam, Why are you of all people responding to these guys who are making idiotic comments, not basing them on fact or evidence? You have your stand and your conviction, I can't see any argument presented to you that will have you change your outlook on these 3 characters, its a pointless struggle and is going nowhere. Adam, your better than that.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 4, 2008)

The Original said:


> Adam, Why are you of all people responding to these guys who are making idiotic comments, not basing them on fact or evidence? You have your stand and your conviction, I can't see any argument presented to you that will have you change your outlook on these 3 characters, its a pointless struggle and is going nowhere. Adam, your better than that.



Sup Dr. Phil. ;3


----------



## /root (Feb 4, 2008)

The Original said:


> Adam, Why are you of all people responding to these guys who are making idiotic comments, not basing them on fact or evidence?


Postcount.

Also all my evidence was already posted, so reposting all that evidence as to why they aren't individual characters would be redudant.

And of course my stance won't change, because F/F/W's movesets won't change, nor will their final smashes. Like I said, that doesn't mean I think they'll be shit to play, but I'm not going to call a red apple an orange just because it doesn't taste quite the same as a green apple.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 4, 2008)

Adam said:


> Postcount.
> 
> Also all my evidence was already posted, so reposting all that evidence as to why they aren't individual characters would be redudant.
> 
> And of course my stance won't change, because F/F/W's movesets won't change, nor will their final smashes. Like I said, that doesn't mean I think they'll be shit to play, but I'm not going to call a red apple an orange just because it doesn't taste quite the same as a green apple.



Eh, Didnt mean you werent using evidence. Saw yours several pages back, I'm talking about these individuals who continue to single you out and start arguments because of your views.



Goofy Titan said:


> Sup Dr. Phil. ;3


----------



## Taleran (Feb 4, 2008)

doesn't the fact that Mario and Samus's final smashes are both wide spread beams across the screen


and that many characters UP+B attacks raise them into the air and hit the target, not make them not individual characters aswell?


----------



## Hyde (Feb 4, 2008)

Although many people are complaining about "clones" in Brawl, but you might want to dig deeper before you BAAAAAAWW!!

1) "Clones" in Melee were called that because not only did they have the same B-moves, But A-moves (with slight tweaks in knockback, etc) as well...They were carbon copies (aside from appearance, but those were similar as well) of the other, original characters...In Brawl, they have tried to fix it so that the characters would be back, but played different from each other (Toon Link being ultra-quick with some slight tilt and aireal changes, Falco being, floatier, spinnier, changes in all but 3 A-moves, and throwing his reflector, Luigi having 1 different B-move, his A-moves stayed Luigified, ZA WARUDO, and Wolf being a heavier, more feral fighter, with tweaked B-moves and completely different A-moves)...Besides, there's little variation to B-moves (B usually a projectile or charge, uB being an upward movement or grapple, sB a left/right propelled attack, or dB, some kind of shield, transformation, or strong attack), and I really couldn't see the Space Animals, Ganon (liked him the way he was, sB grabs and spikes now, which=win), or 'Weej without their current movesets...:/

While they're nowhere near "original," I can't exactly say that they're clones now, either...


----------



## K-deps (Feb 4, 2008)

Anybody see the Xplay Brawl hands on....I did and they sucked.
They didn't really show much at all.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 4, 2008)

Speaking of teams...

Mario/Wario Brothers, anyone? rofl


----------



## TheWon (Feb 4, 2008)

*Spectator Mode!*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkQO4phxjI0[/YOUTUBE]

3 Matches straight from Japan. I love to gamble!


----------



## Jazz (Feb 4, 2008)

Anyone else find it kinda cheap that Zamus can start off throwing items?


----------



## K-deps (Feb 4, 2008)

Mario said:


> Anyone else find it kinda cheap that Zamus can start off throwing items?



I agree.
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=qP9kR5qNa34[/YOUTUBE]

Watch that. Peach gets raped by the armor pieces.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 4, 2008)

I could swore Peach was Wavedashing in that video.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 4, 2008)

*HOLY SHIT.* 
*50+* Brawl videos. Somebody hosted a Tourney.
 A SHIT LOAD



EDIT: ITS 50+ FUCKING VIDEOS.
I'm gonna have a long night


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 4, 2008)

Chaps said:


> *HOLY SHIT.*
> *50+* Brawl videos. Somebody hosted a Tourney.
> A SHIT LOAD
> 
> ...



Oh wow lol, yeah gonna have to check that out as well


----------



## Akuma (Feb 4, 2008)

This game is comeing out to slow, its going to be a long month.


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 4, 2008)

Mario said:


> Anyone else find it kinda cheap that Zamus can start off throwing items?



If that ho wants to throw items in my face they'll be reflected right back at her with Wolf. 

EDIT: HOLY SHIT LUIGI GOT BUFFED!!!

Wasnt there a dude a few pages back who was like a Luigi purist who wouldnt buy Brawl cause of Luigi sucking? WTF was he smoking, Luigi got some buffs, and then some, his Luigi Tornado is insane for recovery!


----------



## Jazz (Feb 4, 2008)

K then, tomorrow I'm going into blackout.

See you guys in a month.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 4, 2008)

After beginning to watch those videos I posted after watching this match I got so pumped up.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuF8IFTRURA[/YOUTUBE]


This was a marathon of a match. Very back and forth.


----------



## Luffy-Kaizokuou (Feb 4, 2008)

Lucario/Mint kept shooting his blasts the wrong way (or missing for that matter lol) XD

overall good match tho....


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Feb 4, 2008)

hmmm Port Town Aero Dive. its a new F-Zero level seems awesome.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 4, 2008)

Odd how they have in C. Fal's stage, but no C. Fal...

Makes me sad


----------



## TheWon (Feb 4, 2008)

*Luigi's Mansion*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dt_DbXFHuSE[/YOUTUBE]

Ok guys. I'm off to work. The rest of my videos should upload throughout the night.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 4, 2008)

Those arent real tourney vids, thats just the gimp and his friends from Devry over in california playin against each other.

Awesome to have all of those uploads though.


----------



## /root (Feb 4, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Although many people are complaining about "clones" in Brawl, but you might want to dig deeper before you BAAAAAAWW!!
> 
> While they're nowhere near "original," I can't exactly say that they're clones now, either...


The reason I use the term clone so loosely is because at the end of the day, realistically, any other term used will just be a euphemism of clone.

I am by no means turning this into an issue about disincluded characters, but if you compare Wolf's inclusion (as good as he may be) and the way he plays compared to say, either Ridley or Geno for example, you have to see how Wolf is basically a tweaked Fox, compared to a totally individual Ridley or Geno.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 4, 2008)

Ridley is too big
Geno is a fail side character from a Great RPG with a company who probably wouldn't give the rights to use



and if you were to take a Fox related person out, make it Falco at least Wolf looks fun



instead of those 2 fail ideas, the game needs some King K Rool


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 4, 2008)

Ganondorf has a sword taunt...

Sweeeet ...

damn some of those taunts are so gooood XD...


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Feb 4, 2008)

Holy shit... They actually put *THAT* song in Brawl...
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9O1g2rt6OSs[/YOUTUBE]
*EPIC WIN*


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 4, 2008)

The Sonic games always have great music to them, even the crappy ones. It's the gameplay that's the problem. I'm glad we have all these great themes in.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 4, 2008)

I p
played  one match of Brawl today Fox is still kick ass


----------



## Banshi (Feb 5, 2008)

who all has this game with wifi, i want to fight somebody, and nobody is on random wifi


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 5, 2008)

BlueNinja44 said:


> Holy shit... They actually put *THAT* song in Brawl...
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9O1g2rt6OSs[/YOUTUBE]
> *EPIC WIN*


Good decision to choose the non-vocal one. I just wish there were more tracks from the Genesis games, preferably remixed like Angel Island Zone.


----------



## TheGreenSamurai78 (Feb 5, 2008)

BlueNinja44 said:


> Holy shit... They actually put *THAT* song in Brawl...
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9O1g2rt6OSs[/YOUTUBE]
> *EPIC WIN*



Wow, I didn't think they were going to put His World in Brawl but they did. 
AWSOME! Now all of the best Nintendo and Sonic songs are all together in one kick ass game! I think we can all agree that Brawl's sound track is practically perfect now. 




> The Sonic games always have great music to them, even the crappy ones. It's the gameplay that's the problem. I'm glad we have all these great themes in.



Agreed, if Sega put more time on making Sonic games fun rather then making them look cool, then Sonic games might rival that of Mario games. Well since Nintendo and Sega are now helping each other. Nintendo might help the Sonic team on future games.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 5, 2008)

Yea, this IS gonna be a long month Akuma, but at least we can pass the time by celebrating Black History, right?


----------



## TheGreenSamurai78 (Feb 5, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> Good decision to choose the non-vocal one. I just wish there were more tracks from the Genesis games, preferably remixed like Angel Island Zone.



They have the Green Hill song in Brawl

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYmEHO8Hzv0[/YOUTUBE]

The song is pretty much untouched. I guess they wanted to put a few classic songs in too for the fans and it is hard to make a good remix of Green Hill, still awesome though.


----------



## zagman505 (Feb 5, 2008)

hm... the only complaint i have about the soundtrack is that there isn't enough golden sun music (only song is the battle medley), but since isaac isn't a playable character i guess there's not much i can do about that. wish they had included the lighthouse themes though, especially venus and mars lighthouse.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 5, 2008)

*Brawl Wi-Fi is Great according to IGN:*




Glad to hear it, though this has been stated by other US players with Brawl. Now we need to know how it performs over longer distances.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 5, 2008)

TheGreenSamurai78 said:


> They have the Green Hill song in Brawl
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYmEHO8Hzv0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> The song is pretty much untouched. I guess they wanted to put a few classic songs in too for the fans and it is hard to make a good remix of Green Hill, still awesome though.


Yeah, I know of Green Hill. That's why I said I wish they had more, since there were only four from the Genesis games, one being remixed. I don't mind if it's not remixed since leaving it intact is another kind of nostalgia. Since I like 2's music more, I was really pleased to hear Emerald Hill was there too.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 5, 2008)

betting your coins over a random battle your spectating in looks f*cking awesome as hell


----------



## /root (Feb 5, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Ridley is too big



Ridley was in the opening movie of Melee and he wasn't much bigger than Samus, he could easily be resized to about Bowser level.

After all, Bowser was what, 5, 6 times larger than Mario in what is still Mario's best outing?

I mean, Pikachu is about Mario's size, and Lucario is as tall as snake, despite Pikachu being under 2 ft tall and Lucario being closer to Mario's height in the actual Pokemon games.

Characters have been resized before for the purpose of the game.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 5, 2008)

IDC about their sizes compared to how tall they are in their own respective games, as long as they play good I'm fine


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 5, 2008)

Final Destination!!

...Just as you think it’s getting dark, there’s a single glint of light.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 5, 2008)

FD now on Dojo. Ah, scenery...


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 5, 2008)

Adam said:


> After all, Bowser was what, 5, 6 times larger than Mario in what is still Mario's best outing?


Well with Bowser his size has been different for multiple games.



Adam said:


> I mean, Pikachu is about Mario's size, and Lucario is as tall as snake, despite Pikachu being under 2 ft tall and Lucario being closer to Mario's height in the actual Pokemon games.


Well Lucario's size is similar to the 8th movie, which he is mostly based on.

Anyway Ridely is better as a boss.


----------



## TheWon (Feb 5, 2008)

Picto Chat Stage: Pokemon on a DS Screen
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSLFnrS8CAQ[/YOUTUBE]

Mushroomy Kingdom: Team Star Fox, Captain Falcon and Wolf
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAvJMrbwyYQ[/YOUTUBE]

I have 2 more videos to load and then. I'm going to make 4 more videos with the last new stages.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 5, 2008)

My opinion of Ike is changing.  As long as you can read your opponents, he's really good.


----------



## TheWon (Feb 5, 2008)

*FlatZone 2*

FlatZone 2

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3v2lCItjgw[/YOUTUBE]
Next will be the Port Town Stage


----------



## Dave (Feb 5, 2008)

i srsly cant wait to play this game and vs people 
im gunna try out the pokemam trainer


----------



## the_sloth (Feb 5, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Well with Bowser his size has been different for multiple games.
> 
> 
> Well Lucario's size is similar to the 8th movie, which he is mostly based on.
> ...



Well, I'm just gonna say that Serribi says that Lucario is 4 feet tall, and I'm pretty sure that Snake is taller than 4 feet.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Feb 5, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Yea, this IS gonna be a long month Akuma, but at least we can pass the time by celebrating Black History, right?



And the sad sad story the black guy from punch out qas turned down to be in Brawl.


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Gaiash (Feb 5, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Well, I'm just gonna say that Serribi says that Lucario is 4 feet tall, and I'm pretty sure that Snake is taller than 4 feet.


Yes but the 8th movie was released before Diamond and Pearl, they made him as tall as Ash. Plus Bonsly is supposed to be quite light but in Brawl he weighs a ton, Sakurai isn't really a Pokemon expert.


----------



## the_sloth (Feb 5, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Yes but the 8th movie was released before Diamond and Pearl, they made him as tall as Ash. Plus Bonsly is supposed to be quite light but in Brawl he weighs a ton, Sakurai isn't really a Pokemon expert.



If Ash's height is anything similar to the height of the protagonist of the games, then he isn't that tall.  Also, in Brawl, can't you throw Bonsly and he'll send the victim flying?  This suggests to me that he'd be heavy.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 5, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> If Ash's height is anything similar to the height of the protagonist of the games, then he isn't that tall.  Also, in Brawl, can't you throw Bonsly and he'll send the victim flying?  This suggests to me that he'd be heavy.


In Diamond and Pearl Bonsly isn't very heavy, he is light. In Brawl his weight is different for some reason.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 5, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> My opinion of Ike is changing.  As long as you can read your opponents, he's really good.



Watching his videos, he looks like you have to use him the same way Roy was supposed to be used.

I have a friend who mained Roy in Melee and Ike/Roy's playstyle is all about what you said: Reading your opponent.

Ike is too slow to go chasing people around, so you have to make people come after you so you can read their attacks and patterns, and counter their playstyle(not literally with down B)


----------



## TheWon (Feb 5, 2008)

*New Stages!*

Port Town
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x901mhTq91k[/YOUTUBE]
Spear Pillar
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=weOCRHcsXqA[/YOUTUBE]

Electroplankton Stage
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnBE7oYU_WA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 5, 2008)

it says the Spear pillar one is no longer available

but so far the game is lloking pretty good

when I got in for my Japanese class, afterwards if we have Brawl going today I'm going to record some battles and put them up on youtube


----------



## Ronin (Feb 5, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> My opinion of Ike is changing.  As long as you can read your opponents, he's really good.



Glad you could see his true potential.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Feb 5, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Well with Bowser his size has been different for multiple games.
> 
> 
> Well Lucario's size is similar to the 8th movie, which he is mostly based on.
> ...



Ummm, Ridley has changed sizes throughout Metroid.
In Metroid he was as tall as Samus, in Super Metroid barely taller, and Metroid Prime made him huge.
He would've been better as a character.


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm thinking of making a Star fox manga. What should I base it on?


----------



## itoikenza (Feb 5, 2008)

I can't wait to see some good matches of this on youtube!!!


----------



## CodyCauterized (Feb 5, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> I'm thinking of making a Star fox manga. What should I base it on?



The classic Star Fox/Star Fox 64 story.
Andross killing James, Pigma betraying Star Fox, Peppy organizing the new Star Fox, Andross attempting to take over the Lylat system with Star Wolf assisting him, etc.


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 5, 2008)

CodyCauterized said:


> The classic Star Fox/Star Fox 64 story.
> Andross killing James, Pigma betraying Star Fox, Peppy organizing the new Star Fox, Andross attempting to take over the Lylat system with Star Wolf assisting him, etc.



I was thinking of making a StarWolf vs. StarFox epic battle. I want it to be a short. Give me more. lol


----------



## CodyCauterized (Feb 5, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> I was thinking of making a StarWolf vs. StarFox epic battle. I want it to be a short. Give me more. lol



What, have you ever played any Star Fox game?
If not, I'd suggest doing some research on wikipedia or playing at least Star Fox 64 or Assault.


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 5, 2008)

CodyCauterized said:


> What, have you ever played any Star Fox game?
> If not, I'd suggest doing some research on wikipedia or playing at least Star Fox 64 or Assault.




I've played everyone. I just never really cared for the story.


----------



## Hiruko (Feb 5, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> I'm thinking of making a Star fox manga. What should I base it on?



All fox, no items, final destination.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 5, 2008)

Hiruko said:


> All fox, no items, final destination.



Fixed.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 5, 2008)

CodyCauterized said:


> He would've been better as a character.


I prefer him as a boss, hes much cooler as a boss because he looks better giant plus it looks like an amazing boss battle.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Feb 5, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> I prefer him as a boss, hes much cooler as a boss because he looks better giant plus it looks like an amazing boss battle.



The boss battles in the game require no strategy except to beat them senselessly (like Master Hand).
In other words, the battle looks lame. It barely keeps true to Ridley.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 5, 2008)

For characters that you unlock during vs matches, do wi-fi matches count towards those as well? Or do they have to be actual vs. matches played on your T.V. only?  I'd imagine it'd just be vs. matches played on your T.V. but my friend asked and wanted a definate answer.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 5, 2008)

CodyCauterized said:


> The boss battles in the game require no strategy except to beat them senselessly (like Master Hand).
> In other words, the battle looks lame. It barely keeps true to Ridley.


I don't think you should say that until you actually play, after all watching can't determine how much strategy the battle requires. It looks like a cool battle, Ridley wouldn't have looked nearly as awesome if he was playable.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Feb 5, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> I don't think you should say that until you actually play, after all watching can't determine how much strategy the battle requires. It looks like a cool battle, Ridley wouldn't have looked nearly as awesome if he was playable.



If you have seen the videos and read owner's previews, you'd know the majority agree: these boss battles are as bare bones as they get.
The strategy for all the bosses is the same: dodge, shield, pummel endlessly.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 5, 2008)

I dunno having an extra character would always be fun, but I can settle for a boss battle. I think Ridley would look equally as cool as either a boss or a character, but I would have rather had him as a playable character.  Can anyone give me a list of the bosses in Brawl?


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 5, 2008)

CodyCauterized said:


> If you have seen the videos and read owner's previews, you'd know the majority agree: these boss battles are as bare bones as they get.
> The strategy for all the bosses is the same: dodge, shield, pummel endlessly.


But the battle looks cool, plus at least Ridely is in the game. Many characters people wanted in Brawl aren't even assist trophies, be glad Ridely has amazing scenes in this game I mean the scene where Ridley first appears is amazing.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Feb 5, 2008)

Colonello said:


> I dunno having an extra character would always be fun, but I can settle for a boss battle. I think Ridley would look equally as cool as either a boss or a character, but I would have rather had him as a playable character.  Can anyone give me a list of the bosses in Brawl?



Petey Piranna
Rayquaza
Porky
Ridley
Taboo

I believe that's it. Real limited, no King K. Rool, no Andross, no Vaati, etc.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Feb 5, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> But the battle looks cool, plus at least Ridely is in the game. Many characters people wanted in Brawl aren't even assist trophies, be glad Ridely has amazing scenes in this game I mean the scene where Ridley first appears is amazing.



Besides third party characters, most of said characters are assist trophies or trophies.
Ridley was the most requested character besides Sonic and King Dedede =/
Compared to the majority of Ridley battles, it looks lame.
I agree, I'd rather have him as a boss than a lame assist trophy, trophy, etc.


----------



## TheWon (Feb 5, 2008)

*Spectator Mode 2*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtH2OlRA3Xo[/YOUTUBE]

Here is 3 more matches of me betting. The 2nd and 3rd match is item free. So it's just all skill. The 2nd fight is 1 on 1 Samus versus Ike.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 5, 2008)

CodyCauterized said:


> Besides third party characters, most of said characters are assist trophies or trophies.
> Ridley was the most requested character besides Sonic and King Dedede =/
> Compared to the majority of Ridley battles, it looks lame.
> I agree, I'd rather have him as a boss than a lame assist trophy, trophy, etc.


Don't compare it to Ridley battles then. As a battle it looks really cool, and the scene before the battle is fantastic.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 5, 2008)

CodyCauterized said:


> Petey Piranna
> Rayquaza
> Porky
> Ridley
> ...



Yeah it's a smaller amount of bosses than I expected  Is master hand a boss too? Or are they the only ones?


----------



## TheWon (Feb 5, 2008)

Colonello said:


> Yeah it's a smaller amount of bosses than I expected  Is master hand a boss too? Or are they the only ones?



He forgot 2 more bosses. A huge Robot that you fight twice, and the 2 headed Robot you fight on MetaKnights ship. Master Hand is the boss of Classic Mode. Oh ya you fight Meta Ridley too.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Feb 5, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> He forgot 2 more bosses. A huge Robot that you fight twice, and the 2 headed Robot you fight on MetaKnights ship. Master Hand is the boss of Classic Mode. Oh ya you fight Meta Ridley too.



Oh, can't forget the unoriginal losers.
Yeah, forgot Meta Ridley >.>


----------



## kewlmyc (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, for anyone that wanted Krystal in the game, she's in the game.  Sort of.
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=3qrCRrxbEnE[/YOUTUBE]

Apparently, it's a secret taunt only available in the Lylat Cruise stage when only Star Fox characters are on the field.


----------



## DA Dave (Feb 5, 2008)

It be better if I knew what the hell they were saying.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 5, 2008)

I could only pick out a few things, it was mainly talking about Starfox Related stuff.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 5, 2008)

The final version of AbyssWolf's amazing pixel composition has been posted, featuring all of Brawl's characters. Simply amazing in my opinion.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 5, 2008)

Awesome!...


Lol Ganondorf is Riding bowser's back for true Villain win ...


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 5, 2008)

The ultimate fusion!!!


----------



## DA Dave (Feb 5, 2008)

can someone cut me an avatar out of that Brawl pic?

I want CF and Wolf in it  T.T


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 5, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> can someone cut me an avatar out of that Brawl pic?
> 
> I want CF and Wolf in it  T.T




Show me your Wolf!


----------



## DA Dave (Feb 5, 2008)

^ f00king awesome, null rep coming your way man =D

...nah i wont ruin ur page with the gray thing haha but thanks a lot


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 5, 2008)

No problem at all man


----------



## Uchiha Madara5 (Feb 5, 2008)

HEY GUYS I HAVE A QUESTION!!
hey i know some of you are probably gonna tell me to look it up in google but i got lazy. AND IM NOT A NOOB. ok i was wondering if you would just simply have to get a japanese nintendo wii consule to play the japanese Super Smash Bros. Brawl or could you just play it on a normal USA wii???


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Feb 5, 2008)

Uchiha said:


> HEY GUYS I HAVE A QUESTION!!
> hey i know some of you are probably gonna tell me to look it up in google but i got lazy. AND IM NOT A NOOB. ok i was wondering if you would just simply have to get a japanese nintendo wii consule to play the japanese Super Smash Bros. Brawl or could you just play it on a normal USA wii???



You need a Japanese Wii.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Feb 5, 2008)

It's only 32 days now... it's really not that far away...


----------



## Uchiha Madara5 (Feb 5, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> It's only 32 days now... it's really not that far away...



I understand that i am just saying, if there was a way to mod my wii i probably would seeing that i had modded my ps2 and i still love it. Im not an impatient guy....im just............(NO RESPONSE)

Oh and i looked at your thing and im lost...what does
"Show me your Landmasters" mean??


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh there are ways to Mod your Wii, but it's really not worth it, considering future firmware updates will most likely negate the modding.


----------



## Uchiha Madara5 (Feb 5, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Oh there are ways to Mod your Wii, but it's really not worth it, considering future firmware updates will most likely negate the modding.



Actually thats not true, Just like the PSP you dont have to upgrade but even if you do you still have the ability(with a little bit of trouble) to downgrade your firmware. But the thing i love about the Ps2 is that i dont deal with any firmwares or anything. I have the fliptop and Swap Magic. IM GOOD


----------



## Ronin (Feb 5, 2008)

Uchiha said:


> Actually thats not true, Just like the PSP you dont have to upgrade but even if you do you still have the ability(with a little bit of trouble) to downgrade your firmware. *But the thing i love about the Ps2 is that i dont deal with any firmwares or anything.* I have the fliptop and Swap Magic. IM GOOD



lol,just lol


----------



## Uchiha Madara5 (Feb 5, 2008)

The Original said:


> lol,just lol



wow...what is so funny....IM LOST?!?!?!?!?!!


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 5, 2008)

Uchiha said:


> you dont have to upgrade


Except when they put the updates on the discs. They did it with Mario Strikers and Mario Galaxy and probably will with Brawl...


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 5, 2008)

Uchiha said:


> Actually thats not true, Just like the PSP you dont have to upgrade but even if you do you still have the ability(with a little bit of trouble) to downgrade your firmware. But the thing i love about the Ps2 is that i dont deal with any firmwares or anything. I have the fliptop and Swap Magic. IM GOOD



Wrongo my friend, a lot of Wii games FORCE an upgrade, Brawl does this, as did Mario Galaxy.

So yeah, of course you can choose to not upgrade or downgrade, but then you can't play certain games.

The Wii is more strict about these things than say the PSP.


----------



## Uchiha Madara5 (Feb 5, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Except when they put the updates on the discs. They did it with Mario Strikers and Mario Galaxy and probably will with Brawl...



true very true but eventually someone will soon figure out how to downgrade the wii since it has the ability to read off the SD card. 

AND ALSO i dont understand how there is like 20 people looking at the page yet only like 2-3 people are talking.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Feb 5, 2008)

Uchiha said:


> Oh and i looked at your thing and im lost...what does
> "Show me your Landmasters" mean??



It means there are more Landmasters than characters in Brawl.


----------



## Uchiha Madara5 (Feb 5, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> It means there are more Landmasters than characters in Brawl.



OH DUHHH...and also i was wondering how you got the Hachimata's symbol on your sig. Do you have to talk to anyone or can you just put it on there without recieving any criticism???


----------



## /root (Feb 5, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> It means there are more Landmasters than characters in Brawl.



Apparently someone has done sprites for every single character's Landmaster.

EDIT: Here we go. Not every character yet, sadly.

The one that started it:



Ike:


G&W



Pikachu



Jigglypuff



C. Falcon


----------



## Uchiha Madara5 (Feb 5, 2008)

Adam said:


> Apparently someone has done sprites for every single character's Landmaster.
> 
> EDIT: Here we go. Not every character yet, sadly.
> 
> ...



lol well nice avatar thats gonna be one of my favorite characters in Brawl.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 5, 2008)

Pikachu's look's sweet


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Feb 5, 2008)

Adam said:


> Apparently someone has done sprites for every single character's Landmaster.
> 
> EDIT: Here we go. Not every character yet, sadly.
> 
> ...



HAHAHAAHA! Oh that's perfect.


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 5, 2008)

Finally merged the two threads.


----------



## dilbot (Feb 5, 2008)

The falcon wins!


----------



## Uchiha Madara5 (Feb 5, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Finally merged the two threads.



Im Proud.....very proud..lol jk jk


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 5, 2008)

Threads merged??

Finally nao I can post spoilers for everyone


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 5, 2008)

With the threads merged scrolling back will be confusing.

Anyway I'd like to just say that I've changed my opinion on Wolf. See in Melee I didn't play as Fox or Falco that much so when I learnt Falco was back along with Wolf I was irritated but now that I look at Wolf he seems quite cool. It looks like I've got a Starfox character to play as after all, as long as I only play as one everything's fine.


----------



## Uchiha Madara5 (Feb 5, 2008)

Well yea...but i really am thinking that Lucario is just another Mewtwo copycat


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 5, 2008)

I reserved the game today


----------



## K-deps (Feb 5, 2008)

Looks like everyone is using those Sprites. They are so awesome.

If you can't tell I'm Chaps but changed my name to Marth.


----------



## /root (Feb 5, 2008)

Marth said:


> Looks like everyone is using those Sprites. They are so awesome.



I'm digging the MK animated one, but I might actually use the static one, it is much better quality.


----------



## TheWon (Feb 5, 2008)

*New Classic Stages: 75m and Mario Bros*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Puv2ZWouC_4[/YOUTUBE]

I'm not sure, but I think the 75 stage changes. I have seen a pic of the first DK stage. Well I thought I did.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 5, 2008)

Uchiha said:


> Well yea...but i really am thinking that Lucario is just another Mewtwo copycat


Lucario has always been compared to Mewtwo before we even knew what he looked like so its not a suprise. When Lucario was just a siloette we thought he looked like Mewtwo crossed with Anubis.

Still Lucario has noticable differences based on the fact that they are different types.



Marth said:


> Looks like everyone is using those Sprites. They are so awesome.


Indeed Marth old chap, although I'm still looking forward to the official art. I can't wait to have Lucario's 3D artwork.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 5, 2008)

To me Lucario is VERY different to Mewtwo. He's like what Mewtwo shoulda been in Melee. Also IMO Lucario looks cooler then Mewtwo.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 5, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Puv2ZWouC_4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I'm not sure, but I think the 75 stage changes. I have seen a pic of the first DK stage. Well I thought I did.



That is freakin awesome...thanks for the post.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 5, 2008)

Marth said:


> To me Lucario is VERY different to Mewtwo. He's like what Mewtwo shoulda been in Melee. Also IMO Lucario looks cooler then Mewtwo.


True, however its not a suprise that people would notice similarities.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 5, 2008)

Where can I find those sprites? I feel kinda stupid because everyone has them >.<" 
But yeah Lucario's enchance in speed, or atleast what appears to me as an increase in speed will make him a much more effective character than Mewtwo was, and though he may have a similar moveset to Mewtwo, he'll play completely differently, much like Wolf and Fox play differently or Roy and Marth played differently in Melee.

Aww Gaiash, you changed your sig  The old one was hilarious


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 5, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Puv2ZWouC_4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I'm not sure, but I think the 75 stage changes. I have seen a pic of the first DK stage. Well I thought I did.



Are you fucking serious? :amazed

That's so awesome, I can't wait to play on those stages.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 5, 2008)

Colonello said:


> Where can I find those sprites? I feel kinda stupid because everyone has them >.<"


The links are in their sigs.



Maybe I should join in and use them too. ;D


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 5, 2008)

Colonello said:


> Where can I find those sprites? I feel kinda stupid because everyone has them >.<"


My sig has a link to his DeviantART account. Its one of the newest artworks posted. Others including TenshiOni link to the art itself.

Edit: Crud beaten to it



Colonello said:


> Aww Gaiash, you changed your sig  The old one was hilarious


Thanks, I felt I needed a new sig on my planned characters, however I've got my fingers crossed someone will make an animated gif of the scene that was there before.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 5, 2008)

off Topic:



			
				Gaiash said:
			
		

> The future is twisted. Queen get executed, Sylar is president, The Master is Prime Minister, Star Trek is a forbidden phrase and Spongebob Squarepants still isn't canceled.



pure win

On topic:  Wario in that video scare the crud out of me!


----------



## Hix Da Graduate (Feb 5, 2008)

me i think that this game sucks


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 5, 2008)

Hix Da Graduate said:


> me i think that this game sucks



oh...I want to hear the reason...


----------



## Masurao (Feb 5, 2008)

Hix Da Graduate said:


> me i think that this game sucks



...lol wut?


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks a bunch! Those classic stages look awesome too. The old D.K. and Mario one looks like it would get annoying because of the lack of a long platform to stay on, but it would still be fun


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 5, 2008)

...Troll..?


----------



## Masurao (Feb 5, 2008)

Lulz it certaintly seems like it...

back on topic though...this game needs to come out tomorrow lol.


----------



## Hix Da Graduate (Feb 5, 2008)

i say it sucks because they kept pushing back the date for it to release.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 5, 2008)

lol, nice recovery there


----------



## Masurao (Feb 5, 2008)

Lol that's not a reason to say it sucks. Pushing back releases dates is a annoyance, unless I'm misinterperting you.


----------



## Psysalis (Feb 5, 2008)

Hix Da Graduate said:


> i say it sucks because they kept pushing back the date for it to release.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 5, 2008)

Psysalis said:


>



yeah...I have to agree with that...


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 5, 2008)

Psysalis said:


>



That's way too true.  Just because Brawl is delayed, it does not mean that it is a bad game in any way.  Just think about how you'll enjoy it so much more because of all the pain and suffering that the waiting caused you.  If you never had to wait, your anticipation wouldn't have grown, and you wouldn't have enjoyed the experience as much. Atleast, that's the way I try to look at it to ease the pain of waiting.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 5, 2008)

Haha, wewt started a sprite revolution!

I will have to say that I first saw it in Tenshi's Sig, but that was months and months ago, and I've had AbyssWolf watched on DA since then lol

Anyway I hope we get Lucario's update soon, I want to add his render to my sig


----------



## Masurao (Feb 5, 2008)

Psysalis said:


>



Lol @ pic....so true.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 5, 2008)

I remember them in Tenshi's, but then everyone had them and I was so surprised today, and since I didn't take the time to read back, I didn't realize that you had posted them, and now, even I have sprites in my sig, >.<" AbyssWolf should have charged us for these, he'd make millions.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 5, 2008)

I updated mah sig...


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 5, 2008)

Colonello said:


> I remember them in Tenshi's, but then everyone had them and I was so surprised today, and since I didn't take the time to read back, I didn't realize that you had posted them, and now, even I have sprites in my sig, >.<" AbyssWolf should have charged us for these, he'd make millions.



huh?  I just use it because the 3 charaters make up my name: Linkaro


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh it was meant to be a response to 2Shea's comment above, I probably should have quoted, sorry >.<" But the sprites are now used by everyone.  
Nmaster's sig is funny, except Pit keeps his bow/swords which I would count as items, but w/e... It's still hilarious.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 6, 2008)

Colonello said:


> Nmaster's sig is funny, except Pit keeps his bow/swords which I would count as items, but w/e... It's still hilarious.



No I got rid of his bow. The arrow's still there but the bow/swords is taken.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh you're right, whoops. The arrow would be hard to take out without taking out part of his arm and body, oh wellz, I still love your sig


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 6, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> No I got rid of his bow. The arrow's still there but the bow/swords is taken.



is it nessary to put a fox face on fox's face?


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 6, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> is it nessary to put a fox face on fox's face?



Haha when I saw fox I was like "Are they gonna put one on him too" and they did

I lol'ed


----------



## Masurao (Feb 6, 2008)

Lol nmaster your sig is epic.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Feb 6, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> is it nessary to put a fox face on fox's face?



lol that was the best part dude.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 6, 2008)

I should do a voice-acting sence with the SSE.  I like the Meta-Knight voice being the Juggernaut-Bitch voice from Smash kingdom so I will use that.  Plua...a digimon, pardroy  thing when they meet new new digimon....you know...

_Scene from where Pikachu is introduce _
_Do the little Digimon entry page_
ZZS: ah yes...Pikachu!  Since I was a little girl, I wanted a Pikachu, not because it is soooo cute but because it lighting attack pack a punch, including it's Thunder attack.  I should even see the famous Volt Tackle.
_return to the scene_


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 6, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> is it nessary to put a fox face on fox's face?


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 6, 2008)

lol....

NOT THE SMILEY TOO!!!


----------



## Masurao (Feb 6, 2008)

Would some body mind cropping fox's head and maybe a part of his gun in a 125 X 125 for a Ava....I'll rep ya.

Back on topic I wonder who what the update will be this morning..not that it will be a surprise.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 6, 2008)

Deidara456 said:


> Would some body mind cropping fox's head and maybe a part of his gun in a 125 X 125 for a Ava....I'll rep ya.
> 
> Back on topic I wonder who what the update will be this morning..not that it will be a surprise.



ok...but first tell me what do u think of my idea in the last page?



THE WORLD SHALL BE RULED BY FOX!!!!!!  Imagine if Sakurai did put up a tourney-rule game in SSBB.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 6, 2008)

Deidara456 said:


> Would some body mind cropping fox's head and maybe a part of his gun in a 125 X 125 for a Ava....I'll rep ya.
> 
> Back on topic I wonder who what the update will be this morning..not that it will be a surprise.



Like this?


----------



## Masurao (Feb 6, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> ok...but first tell me what do u think of my idea in the last page?



You mean the ZSS and Pikachu interaction..and the Meta knight juggernaunt thing? I think the ZSS thing would be cool..because you get to see Samus soft side.. but. The juggenaunt Meta knight thing would be funny.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 6, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Like this?



man...and I got it first....


----------



## Masurao (Feb 6, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Like this?



ROFL that is epic..thank you! + rep to yaz. thanks anyway Linkaro + rep for ya to for giving me somethin


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 6, 2008)

Deidara456 said:


> You mean the ZSS and Pikachu interaction..and the Meta knight juggernaunt thing? I think the ZSS thing would be cool..because you get to see Samus soft side.. but. The juggenaunt Meta knight thing would be funny.



yes...the Meta-juggernaunt.....

_Meta-knight attack Marth_
META-KNIGHT!
_Digimon thing_
Meta-knight:  Hey ma-da-fuc-ka!  Do u know how you're fight!?  I'm Meta-knight bitch and my Mach Tornado will slice u up nice.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 6, 2008)

If I was an admin I'd totally "fox only" everyone in this thread's avatar...


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 6, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> If I was an admin I'd totally "fox only" everyone in this thread's avatar...



maybe if u ask Oni kindly and praise him...


----------



## Masurao (Feb 6, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> If I was an admin I'd totally "fox only" everyone in this thread's avatar...



Lol that would be epic.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey everybody

I have one question whats a Landmaster?


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 6, 2008)

Radori said:


> Hey everybody
> 
> I have one question whats a Landmaster?



*animne fall down*

A TANK!!! A TANK!!!! A FREAKING STARFOX TANK!


----------



## DA Dave (Feb 6, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> If I was an admin I'd totally "fox only" everyone in this thread's avatar...


oh shit


Radori said:


> Hey everybody
> 
> I have one question whats a Landmaster?



The final smash of Fox, Falco and Wolf.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 6, 2008)

That's easy...the Landmaster is only the most epic thing on this earth since the rising of Jesus Christ.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 6, 2008)

Thats what I thought but I had to confirm

hopefully I get to Brawl tommorow,


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Feb 6, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> If I was an admin I'd totally "fox only" everyone in this thread's avatar...



I approve. 

Now it's time to kick ass and play Brawl! ... and I'm all out of ass.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 6, 2008)

I can't wait till my Teacher gets Brawl

and I'ma record some of the fights and put them on youtube


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 6, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> I approve.






Ritzbitz8 said:


> Now it's time to kick ass and play Brawl! ... and I'm all out of ass.


----------



## DA Dave (Feb 6, 2008)

Linkaro theres a reason my sig asks for red rep damnit, dont be greening me man, were family in this thread =[


Anyway on Topic I found this interesting, someone said that spammed attacks now diminish in damage and knockback, now if thats true then the strategy for killing your opponents is gonna be so different, no more running around and just up smashing for you Fox


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 6, 2008)

get this guys:  In game ranking, SSBB is taking 1st place....welll....1000% of 1/1 reviews.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 6, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> Linkaro theres a reason my sig asks for red rep damnit, dont be greening me man, were family in this thread =[
> 
> 
> Anyway on Topic I found this interesting, someone said that spammed attacks now diminish in damage and knockback, now if thats true then the strategy for killing your opponents is gonna be so different, no more running around and just up smashing for you Fox



That was like all I did in Melee


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 6, 2008)

btw DA, I never, ever neg anyone.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 6, 2008)

If someone makes me mad or does something I dislike I neg
I've only negged like 3 times


----------



## Masurao (Feb 6, 2008)

Lol..I've never negged....anyone

But back on topic, the diminshed damage thing is pretty awesome. Btw, I didn't just run around and upsmash people in Melee...I utterly destroyed them with my Uber hax SkillZ.


----------



## the_sloth (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow, there has been a surge of sprite users now.  I kinda feel left out...


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 6, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> Anyway on Topic I found this interesting, someone said that spammed attacks now diminish in damage and knockback, now if thats true then the strategy for killing your opponents is gonna be so different, no more running around and just up smashing for you Fox



That's pretty much true.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 6, 2008)

I think this attacks get weaker thing could be why people say it's a lot harder to kill. I might just be stating the obvious here though.

And yes Fox Only avatars


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## furious styles (Feb 6, 2008)

This also excites me. It seems like Brawl will still have elite players, but being elite doesn't mean you learn one technique (wd) and spam 2 short hop moves over and over and over. It means you master technique, timing, and character vs. character strategy.


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 6, 2008)

This was an interesting revelation, makes the game that much more strategic now.


*Spoiler*: _Off-topic_ 



Fox and C. Falcon are smash celebrities, but does anyone even play their games? I never see much talk about Star Fox or F-Zero besides their impacts on smash.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 6, 2008)

Hix Da Graduate said:


> i say it sucks because they kept pushing back the date for it to release.




How can anyone have such flawed logic? The game was delayed because it took longer to complete, if it wasn't delayed it would be incomplete. Would you prefer it to be filled with glitches and errors?


----------



## Ronin (Feb 6, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> Fox and C. Falcon are smash celebrities, but does anyone even play their games? I never see much talk about Star Fox or F-Zero besides their impacts on smash.



How could anyone have owned a 64 and not have owned Starfox or heard of it even. When I tell people Wolf is in smash they go crazy and say they feel like playing start fox again, one guy said he'd like to play star fox assualt again, I just walked away.

 As for the F-zero games, they were popular in the past when they were first released but as the years passed the F-zero style of racing didnt last.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 6, 2008)

The Original said:


> How could anyone have owned a 64 and not have owned Starfox or heard of it even. When I tell people Wolf is in smash they go crazy and say they feel like playing start fox again, one guy said he'd like to play star fox assualt again, I just walked away.
> 
> As for the F-zero games, they were popular in the past when they were first released but as the years passed the F-zero style of racing didnt last.



I never heard of the Starfox game for the N64.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 6, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> I never heard of the Starfox game for the N64.


"Lylat Wars" dude.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 6, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> I never heard of the Starfox game for the N64.



Wait are you serious? That's surprising I though everyone had at least heard of it.

   = fox doesn't approve...that u never heard of his game.


----------



## Hiruko (Feb 6, 2008)

So, whats everyone's bets for top tier?

Im guessing Squirtle, Marth, Falco and Wolf will be up their.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 6, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> I never heard of the Starfox game for the N64.



Thats fucking failure and a half right there.

 (epicness Tenshi, you're the man)


----------



## Masurao (Feb 6, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Thats fucking failure and a half right there.
> 
> (epicness Tenshi, you're the man)



You might as well just add fox faces to your sig 2shea to make it epic. Cuz Fox's face on anything is win.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 6, 2008)

starfox for the snes is considered non cannon  in the story by nintendo


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 6, 2008)

Deidara456 said:


> You might as well just add fox faces to your sig 2shea to make it epic. Cuz Fox's face on anything is win.



Haha I've considered it 

Anyway, does anyone have the  that nmaster put fox's face on? It must be made into a smiley as well!!! I demand it!


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 6, 2008)

no really...I never heard of it.  I got the N64 was during the last year.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 6, 2008)

The Original said:


> How could anyone have owned a 64 and not have owned Starfox or heard of it even. When I tell people Wolf is in smash they go crazy and say they feel like playing start fox again, one guy said he'd like to play star fox assualt again, I just walked away.


The only Starfox game I ever played was Starfox adventures.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 6, 2008)

WTF, omg what monster have I created? 



2Shea said:


> Haha I've considered it
> 
> Anyway, does anyone have the  that nmaster put fox's face on? It must be made into a smiley as well!!! I demand it!



I'll make a better one when I get back home in a little while...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 6, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> The only Starfox game I ever played was Starfox adventures.



Holy shit, you played the most hated game in the series. Not even to mention, it barely classifies as a Star Fox game, but I don't want to get into that in this post at the moment.

That game is even more hated than Star Fox 2, a game to never have been released in a legit manner anywhere.

I suggest you play Star Fox or Star Fox 64. NAO D:<


----------



## geG (Feb 6, 2008)

Tenshi you bastard fix it now


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 6, 2008)

they merged the threads?.. no wonder why it suddenly got so big XD...

Yes TO... fix it... but you know what I mean ...


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 6, 2008)

But it's already fixed


----------



## geG (Feb 6, 2008)

2Shea said:


> But it's already fixed



no

you're wrong

you're a horrible person and you should feel bad


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Feb 6, 2008)

This smiley needs more Land Master.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 6, 2008)

Geg said:


> no
> 
> you're wrong
> 
> you're a horrible person and you should feel bad



But it just feels too good for it to be bad


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 6, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Holy shit, you played the most hated game in the series. Not even to mention, it barely classifies as a Star Fox game, but I don't want to get into that in this post at the moment.
> 
> That game is even more hated than Star Fox 2, a game to never have been released in a legit manner anywhere.
> 
> I suggest you play Star Fox or Star Fox 64. NAO D:<


It wasn't so bad, it introduced Krystal and was set on a planet of Dinosaurs. It was my brothers game anyway, I wasn't very good at it.



Geg said:


> Tenshi you bastard fix it now


Fix what? Explain what needs fixing.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 6, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> It wasn't so bad, it introduced Krystal and was set on a planet of Dinosaurs. It was my brothers game anyway, I wasn't very good at it.





It did indeed introduce Krystal, but here's what's up:

It was originally a game designed for the 64 by Rare, that had NOTHING to do with StarFox. That game was to be called... omg _Dinosaur Planet_! lol. Basically they ended up being able to make it for the cube, and threw StarFox in there to get sales (imho.)

So yes, that makes fail, also since it's really nothing like what a SF game should be.
-----

What StarFox needs is a true sequel to 64. Something where Andross is back, I dunno lol. And more than *FOUR* Arwing missions (Assault )


----------



## Ronin (Feb 6, 2008)

I got home from school early today and am looking at the posts after my previous one and I'm overwhelmed with fear."Never heard of a starfox game till recently?" You all had no child hood.


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 6, 2008)

Lol I just got my DonkeyKong 64 game back from a friend.
Starfox 64 was the epitome of starfox games.
I loved going through the lylat system and different planets,and going through alternate pathways/bosses.
I hated the underwater place though.
Smash is what made me get these games though,I also have F-zero for N64 too.


----------



## the_sloth (Feb 6, 2008)

Star Fox Adventures was such a bad game.  Seriously, throughout the game, the story builds up for Fox to fight this Lizard General dude, then it turns out Andross was behind it all along and you use an Arwing to defeat him (something that was barely used for the entire game).  That was truely a 'wtf moment' for me.


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 6, 2008)

You just spoiled teh game for me D:


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Feb 6, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Star Fox Adventures was such a bad game.  Seriously, throughout the game, the story builds up for Fox to fight this Lizard General dude, then it turns out Andross was behind it all along and you use an Arwing to defeat him (something that was barely used for the entire game).  That was truely a 'wtf moment' for me.



Hahahaha that was so ridiculous... but the gameplay wasn't that bad.


----------



## TheWon (Feb 6, 2008)

*This is a thread about Smash.*

Now to bring you guys back to the topic at hand.
I present a video of 3 Wi Fi Matches. Played by your fellow Naruto Forums members. Last night Banshi and I played a few matches to test the Wi Fi.
Banshi lives in Georgia, " I think" and I live in Texas. There was no lag, but a slight movement delay. After a while you could adjust to it. Now remember we are on the Japanese Server. When our Wi Fi system is up it should be prefect.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYOIaTiVvGU[/YOUTUBE]

Please keep the comments on how I suck to a minimal please. I already know this. This weekend Donkey SHow, Banshi and I. Will play again. We need one more person.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 6, 2008)

How come cpu wasnt on teams? Can you do wifi vs cpu team or is it not possible?

EDIT: Just watched 2nd match, who was ness?? Didnt see text in the beginning, Banshi has a decent game. I'd like to face him.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 6, 2008)

2Shea said:


> It did indeed introduce Krystal, but here's what's up:
> 
> It was originally a game designed for the 64 by Rare, that had NOTHING to do with StarFox. That game was to be called... omg _Dinosaur Planet_! lol. Basically they ended up being able to make it for the cube, and threw StarFox in there to get sales (imho.)
> 
> ...


I know, I read about it but still it wasn't that bad a game from the perspective of an outsider to the Starfox fandom. Maybe I just stopped playing before it got bad.


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for the video jode.
It seems like olimar can really spam throwing those pikmin.
But it also looked like all you had to do was kick em outta the way.

Ah this sucks,the Wifi looks great,Im even more hyped :/


----------



## TheWon (Feb 6, 2008)

The Original said:


> How come cpu wasnt on teams? Can you do wifi vs cpu team or is it not possible?
> 
> EDIT: Just watched 2nd match, who was ness?? Didnt see text in the beginning, Banshi has a decent game. I'd like to face him.




We just had problems setting it up, but you can. 
Also I was Ness, and Mario  
I know I suck! YOu don't have to say it, and if you do.
 WHo cares I have the game now! LOL 

" It makes me feel better to lash out!" Only to coverup the skills I lack!


----------



## K-deps (Feb 6, 2008)

More awesome matches.   

EDIT: Just realized they have no sound


----------



## Ronin (Feb 6, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> We just had problems setting it up, but you can.
> Also I was Ness, and Mario
> I know I suck! YOu don't have to say it, and if you do.
> WHo cares I have the game now! LOL
> ...



Not sayin you suck honestly. I have seen much worse. I was just surprised during your match with ness you missed an easy up+b, I was dissapointed not in your skill but that one mess up.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 6, 2008)

Anyone else think that Olimar could be a force to be reckoned with in Brawl?
I've seen him do 100% damage in a very short time. In the right hands Olimar could be excellent. 



  (had to)


----------



## Ronin (Feb 6, 2008)

Marth said:


> Anyone else think that Olimar could be a force to be reckoned with in Brawl?
> I've seen him do 100% damage in a very short time. In the right hands Olimar could be excellent.
> 
> 
> ...



I personally dont think he'll be top tier or anything but I can see him being mid to low mid tier. You can't really spam the pikmin throwing anyways, they can be blocked,dodged, our caught.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 6, 2008)

But you won't be able to dodge every single pikmin thrown, especially if you mix in the throwing with other attacks. And once the pikmin are on you, it's very easy for the percentage to start racking up.  I think Olimar could be very good if someone can learn to play him right, but most characters are really good if played correctly.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 6, 2008)

> But you won't be able to dodge every single pikmin thrown, especially if you mix in the throwing with other attacks. .



Yea, maybe you wont be ale to but sidestepping and rolling is simple enough to do, Olimar only has a limited amount before he has to call out more. While he's using another attack or gathering more pikmin, he will receive his punishment.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 6, 2008)

The Original said:


> Yea, maybe you wont be ale to but sidestepping and rolling is simple enough to do, Olimar only has a limited amount before he has to call out more. While he's using another attack or gathering more pikmin, he will receive his punishment.



Yea but if a good Pikmin Player can learn to control the distance between the other play he could be good.


Also is Shion permanently banned from the Gaming Department?
Didn't think it was that bad.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 6, 2008)

What did he do in the first place?


----------



## Ronin (Feb 6, 2008)

Marth said:


> Yea but if a good Pikmin Player can learn to control the distance between the other play he could be good.



Well you bring up an educated topic, someone who is good at spacing can have the upperhand in situations, so I wouldnt discount it.



> Also is Shion permanently banned from the Gaming Department?
> Didn't think it was that bad.



Hes b& until the 13 of this month I believe. I think thats what he told me, can't remember.



> What did he do in the first place?


He was being himslef


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 6, 2008)

2Shea said:


> It did indeed introduce Krystal, but here's what's up:
> 
> It was originally a game designed for the 64 by Rare, that had NOTHING to do with StarFox. That game was to be called... omg _Dinosaur Planet_! lol. Basically they ended up being able to make it for the cube, and threw StarFox in there to get sales (imho.)
> 
> ...



I think they added Star Fox elements simply because Miyamoto wanted it, and maybe was still feeling bad for cancelling the complete Star Fox 2 on the SNES.

It's funny, two games to have been Miyamotowned from super duper levels of win have had SOME tie to the Star Fox series. Maybe he hates Star Fox? XD


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 6, 2008)

Olimar truly is a unique fighter, his playstyle looks like the kind of thing that will take plenty of practice. People will have to devise plenty of strategies for plucking you pikmin, what kind of pikmin you have with you, and how you will use them for which moves as to not waste them. 

Unfortunately, his playstyle seems a little complex to be used competitively, except for people who are quick thinkers and want a different challenge with how they play.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 6, 2008)

It looks to me liek everyone wants to use Lucario...


----------



## Masurao (Feb 6, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> It looks to me liek everyone wants to use Lucario...



That's a pretty damn awesome pictutre..though I would have never imagined him that way.

EDIT: how the hell could I forget this?


----------



## /root (Feb 6, 2008)

Colonello said:


> What did he do in the first place?



I believe DS said something along the lines of 'called out everyone and his mother'


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 6, 2008)

Every character is supposed to be good, if played correctly. 

It's just simply some are more tricky than others.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 6, 2008)

I'd love to hear DS's impressions on Olimar. He looks rape if you manage to get a full army out...  

Also


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Feb 6, 2008)

only 31 days


----------



## Masurao (Feb 6, 2008)

Your new ava nmaster is win. I have never seen so much win in such a small confined space before......EVER.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 6, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> It looks to me liek everyone wants to use Lucario...



That is the coolest interpretation of Lucario eva!! 

And the sheer awesomeness of your fox only stuff is unmeasurable


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 6, 2008)

I iz r turnyfag dur-


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 6, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> I iz r turnyfag dur-



Dude, your set makes me fucking lol. 

Falco, Wolf, and Landmasters should be tourney permitted though IMO.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 6, 2008)

What the fuck is with the Fox Smiley?

It's cool


----------



## korbaton (Feb 6, 2008)

God, even the Naruto Forums are gearing up for Smash. I just now noticed that Fox "Awesome!" smiley.

And no tourneyfaggotry allowed in my Brawls. We play for fun.

Also  just because.


*Spoiler*: _Minor manga spoilers_ 



And, you know what I've realized? In a way, Pichu is like Hidan (or is it the other way around?). They both hurt themselves with their attacks, and no matter what you do, no matter how many times you kill them, they just keep frigging coming back.

As such, here is a very random, very hasty Photoshop job.


----------



## Hyde (Feb 6, 2008)

Mario said:


> What the fuck is with the Fox Smiley?
> 
> It's cool



No, it needs more Landmaster...

"Can't let you print that, StarFax."


----------



## korbaton (Feb 6, 2008)

nmaster, that is so wrong, but so funny. Is it VGCats? Looks it to me.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 6, 2008)

Lulz I haven't seen that in a while.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 6, 2008)

korbaton said:


> nmaster, that is so wrong, but so funny. Is it VGCats? Looks it to me.



if you don't value your eyes:


----------



## korbaton (Feb 6, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> if you don't value your eyes:



  

I must not value my eyes that much to have clicked on that.

Ah well. Fangirls can fantasize about their VG characters too.











still... 

And while we're on the subject of Fox, I say it's tea time. SSE Cutscene.

 Quite.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 6, 2008)

Lol, That clip is funny. Everything is in Japanese, and then two words in English... Tea time


----------



## HEATAQUA (Feb 6, 2008)

Seeing that everyone has Sigs with Brawl sprite characters i made one myself


----------



## Jazz (Feb 6, 2008)

Alrigt guys, get out of the fucking bandwagon.


----------



## Uchiha Madara5 (Feb 6, 2008)

Mario said:


> Alrigt guys, get out of the fucking bandwagon.



LOL true he speaks the truth you guys need to get your own thing..........IM SERIOUS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## korbaton (Feb 6, 2008)

I have bounce physics. 

From the IGN boards.

The Villains 

I know the first stage I'm making when I get Brawl.


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 6, 2008)

A fox speed paint I just did.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 6, 2008)

Mario said:


> Alrigt guys, get out of the fucking bandwagon.



I atleast kept my regular sig, I just made a small thing for the sprites.  

As for the video. I was planning on making a stage similar to that, if you could infinately wall jump I was gonna make a stage with no bottom that you had to wall jump on, and if you wall jumped to high you hit spikes at the top and fell to your death. It would be so hard, and all the battles would go so fast.  I also wanted to make a stage with one tiny platform, or a stage with like one tiny gap that was almost impossible to hit people out of.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 6, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> A fox speed paint I just did.



Pretty damn  good job there...

 = approves


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 6, 2008)

YAY! I'M ACCEPTED!


----------



## BAD BD (Feb 6, 2008)

How did Sheik get that Tea so fast. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Was it all genjutsu up until then?


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 6, 2008)

Does anyone know if self-created stages can be used on Wi-Fi? If not I'll ask that group that's doing a Wi-Fi battle this weekend to try and test it.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 6, 2008)

This been posted yet?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byBGYqdq0UE&feature=user[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 6, 2008)

Mario said:


> Alrigt guys, get out of the fucking bandwagon.



I can't let you do that...


----------



## Masurao (Feb 6, 2008)

The Original said:


> This been posted yet?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byBGYqdq0UE&feature=user[/YOUTUBE]
> ​



I just saw that about 5 min ago...teamwork was incredible.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 6, 2008)

Jesus Christ that was far

but can you uee created stages on Wi-fi?


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 6, 2008)

Mario said:


> Alrigt guys, get out of the fucking bandwagon.



You can't talk my friend, mr. SplinterRhaella army


----------



## Ronin (Feb 6, 2008)

2Shea said:


> You can't talk my friend, mr. Slinterhella army



Check and Mate.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Feb 6, 2008)

I love sonics appearance in SSE but he was so dang late. I though he was going to personally meet and help mario but again it was cool.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 6, 2008)

2Shea said:


> You can't talk my friend, mr. SplinterRhaella army



Don't make Brigadier Nmasta call in his troops...


----------



## K-deps (Feb 6, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> A fox speed paint I just did.



Wow if that really is a speed paint then you deserve some


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 6, 2008)

Needz moar Kakatte Koi!


----------



## Masurao (Feb 6, 2008)

*LULZ HAY GUYZ!!!*

Back on topic, though maybe when brawl comes out we can all come on the boards, exchange FC's a have practice matches or somethin.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 6, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Don't make Brigadier Nmasta call in his troops...



Bring em on man!! I'll face the whole army!!! 


....but no items, final destination, and fox only 




Deidara456 said:


> Back on topic, though maybe when brawl comes out we can all come on the boards, exchange FC's a have practice matches or somethin.



Of course, we'll have to get the community really booming.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 6, 2008)

Deidara456 said:


> *LULZ HAY GUYZ!!!*
> 
> Back on topic, though maybe when brawl comes out we can all come on the boards, exchange FC's a have practice matches or somethin.



Bloody brilliant idea, since I'm getting it the day it opens the minute Gamecrazy opens

then I'm gonna go back home and play for a bit then come here and play online


----------



## Jazz (Feb 6, 2008)

2Shea said:


> You can't talk my friend, mr. SplinterRhaella army



...

FUCK YOU SHEA

<_<

>_>


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 6, 2008)

Deidara456 said:


> *LULZ HAY GUYZ!!!*
> 
> Back on topic, though maybe when brawl comes out we can all come on the boards, exchange FC's a have practice matches or somethin.



That would be great, though I would love the oppurtunity to unlock my characters first. Of course when I reserved the Gamestop employee said I would get it March 4th, even though that's 5 days before it's supposed to be released.  He easily could have made an error, but I pray he didn't!


----------



## Masurao (Feb 6, 2008)

Colonello said:


> That would be great, though I would love the oppurtunity to unlock my characters first. Of course when I reserved the Gamestop employee said I would get it March 4th, even though that's 5 days before it's supposed to be released.  He easily could have made an error, but I pray he didn't!



Lol np, if we did do the practice matches we could do them after we unlocked our desired characters. If you guys don't want to, that's cool. I'll pull an all nighter playing the game reguardless of what we do( unlocking stuff, practcing, etc.)


----------



## Jazz (Feb 6, 2008)

Alright guysm here are the tourney rules

No items, Final D, WOLF ONLY


----------



## Masurao (Feb 6, 2008)

Mario said:


> Alright guysm here are the tourney rules
> 
> No items, Final D, WOLF ONLY



No man..just no. Fox is the only thing that belongs on FD. Wolf is *fodder* compared to Fox's face spaming.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 6, 2008)

Mario said:


> ...
> 
> FUCK YOU SHEA
> 
> ...


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## Ronin (Feb 6, 2008)

Colonello said:


> That would be great, though I would love the oppurtunity to unlock my characters first. Of course when I reserved the *employee said I would get it March 4th, even though that's 5 days before it's supposed to be released. * He easily could have made an error, but I pray he didn't!



He lied to you


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 6, 2008)

reservations only get it to you before people who don't have reservations


----------



## Uchiha Madara5 (Feb 6, 2008)

The Original said:


> He lied to you


no that might not be true he could just get that simply because he had preordered it at a certain date.
Pre-ordering it could even earn you maybe even a special edition SSBB(im just guessing). But i am about to preorder it and ask how soon i get it


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 6, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAslUA4h064[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 6, 2008)

> He lied to you



He probably did. I'll show up March 4th and demand my game, I'll force him to give it to me, and I will walk out of the store with a copy of an English Brawl five days in advance. Then I will proceed to unlock all my characters, and practice all night long. THen I will skip the rest of the week of school, and continue to play until my eyes bleed. Then I'll have a day of rest and play again.  Yes... I've got it all planned out



Deidara456 said:


> No man..just no. Fox is the only thing that belongs on FD. Wolf is *fodder* compared to Fox's face spaming.



And am I the only one that doesn't really like to play Fox?  Apparently so  Everyone loves him here, even though I know most of it is making fun of tourneys but still. Do most of you guys play Fox?


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 6, 2008)

Colonello said:


> Do most of you guys play Fox?



My main 

My 2nd


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 6, 2008)

Fox used to be my main, but no longer.

He's fun though, plus as I stated earlier today SF64 was awesome ^^


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 6, 2008)

I have no idea who my Brawl main will end up being. Someone in my sig...depends on how they play and how awesome their alt costumez are...


----------



## Masurao (Feb 6, 2008)

Fox has always been my main...ever since the 64 Smash. My secondary has always changed from game to game. In 64 Smash it was Link. In Melee it was Luigi and Marth. In brawl it will probably be Lucario.


----------



## Uchiha Madara5 (Feb 6, 2008)

Now my main will either be Sonic or Medaknight OHHHH!! and Snake


Jeez....haters got my rep down again


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 6, 2008)

> Fox used to be my main, but no longer.
> 
> He's fun though, plus as I stated earlier today SF64 was awesome ^^



I agree Starfox 64 was awesome, in my elementary school, at the beginning of the day if you got to school early, you went to daycare, and they had N64's there. The only games my friends and I played were Super Smash Bros., Ocarina of Time, and Starfox 64. Mostly Smash Bros. and Starfox because of their four player. I was so into Starfox, and then Adventures came out, and I was so disappointed  But I never really got into using fox on Melee, he just never really appealed to me.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 6, 2008)

Uchiha said:


> Now my main will either be Sonic or Medaknight OHHHH!! and Snake
> 
> 
> Here is a question...i know it isnt good to repwhore...but is it ok to ask for rep????????



If you ask for it in your post then no...beacause you have to earn it. If the quote "If you rep me I will rep u" in your sig then it's fine. Am I makin sense?


----------



## Ronin (Feb 6, 2008)

Uchiha said:


> no that might not be true he could just get that simply because he had preordered it at a certain date.
> Pre-ordering it could even earn you maybe even a special edition SSBB(im just guessing). But i am about to preorder it and ask how soon i get it



Sadly, I work at gamestop and if we sell any before the release date, the person who sells its is liable to be fired and anyone working on duty at the time of sale is also liable. Not only that but our DM is always at our store and th RM works at the GS 2 blocks away from us. So we cant do it, but maybe your right, maybe the guy colonelo is talking about is willing to get fired and give him a copy 5 days before everyone else.


----------



## Albert Wesker (Feb 6, 2008)

Okay sorry if this has been posted already but I really don't want to look through the 6XX pages so here's a smash bros thing I posted on a diff site.


*Spoiler*: __ 



THE ROSTER::::::: *link*





ROSTER (in names)
Mario
Luigi
Peach
Bowser
Donkey Kong
Diddy Kong
Yoshi
Wario
Link
Zelda/Sheik
Ganondorf
Toon Link
Samus/Zero Suit Samus
Pit
Ice Climbers
ROB
Kirby
Meta Knight
King Dedede
Pikmin and Olimar
Fox
Falco
Wolf 
Captain Falcon
Pikachu
Pokemon Trainer
Lucario
Jigglypuff
Marth
Ike
Ness
Lucas
Mr. Game and Watch
Snake
Sonic


Ridley is not a playable character, but a boss (hes too big)

other videos


INTRO:



MENUS AND GAMEPLAY:




SPOILERS PICS 2:




MARTH GAMEPLAY:




ALL OF THE NEW CHARS:



CUTSCENES:



LUCARIO GAMEPLAY:

*link*

IKE VS DEDEDE:

*link*

LINK VS POKEMON TRAINER:

*link*

BOWSER VS DEDEDE:

*link*

TOON LINK VS GANNONDORF:



WOLF GAMEPLAY:

*link*

LUIGI TARGET TEST:

*link*

2 ROBS VS CAPTAIN FALCON:
*link*

stage not found on DOJO website:

*link*

SONIC TARGET:

*link*

Captain Falcon vs Pokemon Trainer:



Lucas vs Pokemon Trainer:



Luigi's Mansion Stage:



Fox vs Rayquaza (Skip Intro):



CO OP SHEIK GAMEPLAY:



Sonic Hill stage, Final Destination, Some Pirate Ship stage:

*link*

Luigi Final Smash
*
link
*


----------



## Uchiha Madara5 (Feb 6, 2008)

The Original said:


> Sadly, I work at gamestop and if we sell any before the release date, the person who sells its is liable to be fired and anyone working on duty at the time of sale is also liable. Not only that but our DM is always at our store and th RM works at the GS 2 blocks away from us. So we cant do it, but maybe your right, maybe the guy colonelo is talking about is willing to get fired and give him a copy 5 days before everyone else.



wow...thanx for the note......i might not want to get anyone fired over a game....unless they hate their job and are offering to do it....lol


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 6, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> My main
> 
> My 2nd



We were made for each other


----------



## Albert Wesker (Feb 6, 2008)

My main is Falco and my second is Bowser. Sometimes I use Ice Climbers though.


----------



## Uchiha Madara5 (Feb 6, 2008)

Radori said:


> We were made for each other



....................yea..........BRAWL ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 6, 2008)

I never cared for Ice Climbers, they always made me mad. My main has been Captain Falcon since the N64 version. I also enjoy Peach and Pikachu, but from what I've seen Lucario, Pokemon Trainer, and DeDeDe look like the most fun. Along with Olimar and Snake, I just couldn't fit those two into my sig


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm gonna probally gonna use Falco instead of Fox in Brawl cuz of the throwable reflector

but I also wanna try Sonic, MK, Snake, Lucario, Lucas/Ness and others I can't think of
out of 35 characters theres bound to be one I like

and I know this is prolly gettin old but what would you think if Naruto was in Brawl or Lee


----------



## Albert Wesker (Feb 6, 2008)

Radori said:


> I'm gonna probally gonna use Falco instead of Fox in Brawl cuz of the throwable reflector
> 
> but I also wanna try Sonic, MK, Snake, Lucario, Lucas/Ness and others I can't think of
> out of 35 characters theres bound to be one I like
> ...



I'd play as lee but not Naruto. Lee would be like a Captain Falcon dupe without the fire so probably a stronger version. Naruto would be a... I'm not sure. But his final smash would obviously be Rasengan.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 6, 2008)

Lee, IMO, would be a faster than Captain Falcon version, or maybe a permanent Shiek, that might be a tad slower, but just as fast. I'd imagine his FS to be either opening the gates or the removal of weights, and then moving a ton faster and becoming stronger.  For Naruto, I guess I'd imagine him as a character similar to Lucario. His standard be throwables, and you can charge the kunai/shuriken up.  Maybe side B a rasengan, Down B, some form of substitution no jutsu, and up B a dopple ganger ladder maybe, something similar to that of Olimar's. His FS would just be a rasenshuriken, or Kyuubi mode.  
But there is no place for anime/manga characters in SSB and Sakurai needs to keep it that way.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 7, 2008)

I would think It'd just play as though they didn't have that character/stage unlocked


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 7, 2008)

2Shea said:


> It would work the same as other fighting games that have DLC.
> 
> Anyway, it'd be great, but doubtful considering it is Nintendo.



Yeah as I said, I'm doubtful about it, but it would make a great addition to the Wii, Brawl and Guitar Hero III especially.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah lets just call you retarted, why would an anime character from a shitty anime be in a nintendo fighting game?


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 7, 2008)

I just posted this in the Golden Sun thread, but I'll post it here since it has a lot to do with Brawl too. Isaac is an AT, he uses psynergy push or move, not sure, and he looks bad ass in 3d
Here's a video
link


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 7, 2008)

Naruto would suck

Lee would suck

Lets stop talking about this


----------



## Akuma (Feb 7, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Naruto would suck
> 
> Lee would suck
> 
> Lets stop talking about this




I somehow knew you would post this :/ agreed.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 7, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Naruto would suck
> 
> Lee would suck
> 
> Lets stop talking about this



Qft lol.

I was only supporting DLC


----------



## Akuma (Feb 7, 2008)

DLC would be good, I mean they could still add geno? am I right, right? Probably not...


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 7, 2008)

in b4 capcom characters...

wtf, Roy's song is in the game but no Roy... :/


----------



## Tefax (Feb 7, 2008)

I would LOVE to see Roy in SSBB 
But...I'm really happy that Marth will be in there
I can't wait to play SSBB XD!!


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 7, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> in b4 capcom characters...
> 
> wtf, Roy's song is in the game but no Roy... :/



Roy doesn't have a specific song >_>


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 7, 2008)

Chemistry said:


> Roy doesn't have a specific song >_>



He who carries the Sword of Seals lays claim to the Sword of Seals song...


----------



## Akuma (Feb 7, 2008)

Sounds like techno.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 7, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> He who carries the Sword of Seals lays claim to the Sword of Seals song...



what he said


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 7, 2008)

Marth dojo'd!!!


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 7, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> I'd love to hear DS's impressions on Olimar. He looks rape if you manage to get a full army out...



I'm actually working on getting better with him because those Pikmin own.  It's just a matter of getting the order the way you want.  He has decent range regardless of his size.

As for Shion, he was banned because used a dupe for section ban evasion.  Case closed.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 7, 2008)

*Bleepbleepbleepbleep!*

_Huh? What the--?! Is that a life gauge I see?!

...Must have just been my imagination!_

Great update. ;D


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 7, 2008)

This is gonna be a long month...


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 7, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> I'm actually working on getting better with him because those Pikmin own.  It's just a matter of getting the order the way you want.  He has decent range regardless of his size.



How quick can he make an army? Is it really tough to get them out against an aggressive opponent?


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 7, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> How quick can he make an army? Is it really tough to get them out against an aggressive opponent?



No, you can pretty much pull them out instantly.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 7, 2008)

Olimar looks great (gameplay wise) I might make him one of my mains


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh wow that's crazy. And he starts the match with three! Awesome... 

I expected there to be more Pikmin-on-back-pounding-away though, I didn't expect him to hand-to-hand so much...


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 7, 2008)

The majority of his attacks have him throwing the Pikmin as attacks. With that said, if you don't have any Pikmin in stock, most of his attacks will not do damage.

Depending the on the Pikmin determines the strength and knockback of the move.

Using toward B will make Pikmin cling onto your enemy. Enemy is not stunned. Red, Blue, and Yellow will do 2% continuously damage for a total of 10%-16%, not exactly sure. A white one does 6% continuously. Throwing a purple counts as an actual hit compared to the others. White one has more throwing range than red, blue, and yellow, while purple's toward B range is quite short. Anytime the enemy does an attack, one pikmin will come off of him.

Red, yellow, and blue pikmin seem to have to same damaging properties when used to attack aside from red hitting with fire and yellow hitting with electricity(doesn't make a difference). White barely does any damage and knockback. Purple is the strongest.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Feb 7, 2008)

playing with Olimar sounds like a lot of fun, lol.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 7, 2008)

Damn...why do they have to make the most repulsive chars uber X.x.

Olimar is prolly my least fav char...no no wait that goes to Mr. game&watch....or w/e his stupid name is....still couldn't they make someone like link or kirby that uber? lol


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 7, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> still couldn't they make someone like link or kirby that uber? lol



Toon Link is very possibly high tier.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 7, 2008)

Chemistry said:


> Toon Link is very possibly high tier.



Ah cool , from what i was reading i though he was a weaker clone of regular link...guess not .


----------



## K-deps (Feb 7, 2008)

Chemistry said:


> Toon Link is very possibly high tier.



I heard Toon Links back air is extremely good and easy to combo. 
And from the looks of that is seems true


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 7, 2008)

Why the fuck is the Kirby Gourmet Race Remix one of the most badass pieces of music I've ever heard?


----------



## Ronin (Feb 7, 2008)

For those of you asking about oli and the pikmin

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkSi-i9T7m4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 7, 2008)

The Original said:


> For those of you asking about oli and the pikmin
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkSi-i9T7m4[/YOUTUBE]​


Damn Olimar seems like a lot of fun. Can't wait to master that. 

That guy is pretty good at explaining things. His voice isn't annoying and it's clear. Nice vid.


----------



## TheWon (Feb 7, 2008)

*Subspace Emissary The Movie*

For you guys who have been following the Subspace Emissary Story, but don't want tos sit through gameplay. I have been editing my recorded footage, and putting it into several movies. No gameplay or menus. Just straight CGI goodness. Enjoy! Part 4 is loading now. I will finsh it on Friday. 


Part 2
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phsIaF1AvGE[/YOUTUBE]


Part 3
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeDIckb14z0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ronin (Feb 7, 2008)

Not to burst your bubble but theres higher quality versions of such vids on youtube already.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 7, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> It looks to me liek everyone wants to use Lucario...


wo is the artist of that picture


----------



## geG (Feb 7, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Damn Olimar seems like a lot of fun. Can't wait to master that.
> 
> That guy is pretty good at explaining things. His voice isn't annoying and it's clear. Nice vid.



Tenshi you bastard I said fix the awesome smiley


----------



## Shishou (Feb 7, 2008)

Someone show me that animated gif of Lucario finding Snake please.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 7, 2008)

The Original said:


> For those of you asking about oli and the pikmin
> 
> Trailer.​


Holy crap white Pikmin are raep!



Geg said:


> Tenshi you bastard I said fix the awesome smiley



Don't do it itz a trap!


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 7, 2008)

are there any vids of Falco owning?


----------



## Akuma (Feb 7, 2008)

No because falco never pwns.


----------



## Countach (Feb 7, 2008)

Its marth time


----------



## Akuma (Feb 7, 2008)

Countach said:


> Its marth time



Fucking awesome.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 7, 2008)

Countach said:


> Its marth time



Now it's Marth time since I'm actually here


----------



## Akuma (Feb 7, 2008)

lol im putting that in my sig.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 7, 2008)

I was wondering how come Ike doesnt have his armor from G.O.D.

He wouldve looked so much more awesome


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 7, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> in b4 capcom characters...
> 
> wtf, Roy's song is in the game but no Roy... :/



Roy sucks balls, so hip hip hooray that only music representing his mediocre game has been in the game.

Sadly to say I barely see any themes relating to Fire Emblem's Thracia army, which was the best faction in any FE game.


----------



## TheWon (Feb 7, 2008)

The Original said:


> Not to burst your bubble but theres higher quality versions of such vids on youtube already.




Can you link to me some videos without Menus and Game Footage. If you can then I will stop. Mine are straight CGI footage nicely edited into a movie.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 7, 2008)

A NEW CHALLENGER HAS APPEARED!

Enter: Mario


----------



## Lee1993 (Feb 7, 2008)

lol
enter fail Sasuke


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 7, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Roy sucks balls, so hip hip hooray that only music representing his mediocre game has been in the game.



Roy will always be the Sword of Seals wielding fiery fighter and Marth will always be a stuck-up faggy prick...

Marth is flaming, but Roy's on fire.


----------



## Lee1993 (Feb 7, 2008)

damn straight


----------



## Masurao (Feb 7, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Roy will always be the Sword of Seals wielding fiery fighter and Marth will always be a stuck-up faggy prick...
> 
> Marth is flaming, but Roy's on fire.



I like Marth better by a small margin...and Marth's eventual wife is pretty hot. Sheeda says hi.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 7, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Roy will always be the Sword of Seals wielding fiery fighter and Marth will always be a stuck-up faggy prick...
> 
> Marth is flaming, but Roy's on fire.


Um I'm definitely not gay. I'm obviously way cooler then that loser Roy




Deidara456 said:


> I like Marth better by a small margin...and Marth's eventual wife is pretty hot. Sheeda says hi.



Don't talk about my wife like that


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 7, 2008)

Deidara456 said:


> I like Marth better by a small margin...and Marth's eventual wife is pretty hot. Sheeda says hi.


Stuck-up, bitchy, and has a penis. The perfect couple, they're the same person. 



Marth said:


> Um I'm definitely not gay.


You weren't when you were Chaps anyways... 



Marth said:


> I'm obviously way cooler then that loser Roy


Well of course, he's on friggin' _fire_...that's the point...


----------



## K-deps (Feb 7, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> You weren't when you were Chaps anyways...
> 
> Well of course, he's on friggin' _fire_...that's the point...



I think I was just owned.....


But I'm still better then Roy in Melee and that's all that matter 

Hell Roy isn't even in Brawl and I am which means he sucks 


(But real talk, Marth is oddly girly )


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 7, 2008)

Marth said:


> Um I'm definitely not gay. I'm obviously way cooler then that loser Roy



I feel for you Marth, you and so many other Fire Emblem Protagonists are judged so harshly when it comes to sexuality.


----------



## Lee1993 (Feb 7, 2008)

fire Emblem characters r win


----------



## K-deps (Feb 7, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> fire Emblem characters r win



Except Roy


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 7, 2008)

Marth said:


> Except Marth



Fixed. Now true. 

_Girly-man..._


----------



## Lee1993 (Feb 7, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Fixed. Now true.
> 
> _Girly-man..._


thats better
Roy is win


----------



## Masurao (Feb 7, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Fixed. Now true.
> 
> _Girly-man..._



Marth>You. Oh Snap!

Wait nvm..you have Fox's face in your ava.


----------



## Lee1993 (Feb 7, 2008)

he also has reason for brawl delay


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 7, 2008)

Some stage builder videos :X I can't wait for this feature,seems there's so many different possibilities,and I'll probaly have like over 100 custom made stages xD

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=VuTN0Dc3h8g[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=9fm3QVRu48Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## K-deps (Feb 7, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Fixed. Now true.
> 
> _Girly-man..._



We'll finish this online noobie. 
Then you'll see who's the girly man.


----------



## TheWon (Feb 7, 2008)

*Here is my fist Custom Stage*

My First Custom Stage.
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=BoKwhC-9Fzs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lee1993 (Feb 7, 2008)

he joined befor u


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 7, 2008)

Marth said:


> We'll finish this online noobie.
> Then you'll see who's the girly man.


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 7, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


>



Hail Neko-Yasha ftw 

I liked playing roy more than marth,but marth wasn't bad at all.
But seriously,Marth's a huge metro if anything


----------



## Lee1993 (Feb 7, 2008)

so much win


----------



## K-deps (Feb 7, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


>



Pfft Links the one that wears tights all day. And I don't like it when people stretch the fabric. Also the women underwear thing is a lie, ALL LIES!!


----------



## K-deps (Feb 7, 2008)

Ok that was a funny one but as I said before. It'll be settled online. Post all of these silly comics now but you just wait.


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 7, 2008)

Marth said:


> Pfft Links the one that wears tights all day. And I don't like it when people stretch the fabric. Also the women underwear thing is a lie, ALL LIES!!



*O rly now?*


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 7, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> *O rly now?*



It's over. Mishudo won.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 7, 2008)

That was great, poor Captain Falcon, your tights don't make your butt look big


----------



## K-deps (Feb 7, 2008)

My god how many of these comics are there.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 7, 2008)

Marth said:


> My god how many of these comics are there.






I'll stop nao, but rest assured I still have at least a half-dozen moar...


----------



## Lee1993 (Feb 7, 2008)

over 9000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Jazz (Feb 7, 2008)

Gimme more comics.


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 7, 2008)

I dunno guyz,something seems a bit fishy 'bout marth here.
Maybe the fact:


----------



## Lee1993 (Feb 7, 2008)

do it the Army comands u


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 7, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Roy will always be the Sword of Seals wielding fiery fighter and Marth will always be a stuck-up faggy prick...
> 
> Marth is flaming, but Roy's on fire.



Too bad Marth can hold himself in his game, yet Roy can't.

Girls can outclass him in power. What a wuss. 

Slippy Toad>>Roy. And EVERYONE hates Slippy.

Marth is much more manly, and that's considering he looks like a trap, has a tiara, AND didn't wear pants in his original game + remake.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 7, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Too bad Marth can hold himself in his game, yet Roy can't.
> 
> Girls can outclass him in power. What a wuss.
> 
> ...



Thank you Goofy. Roy sucks!!

So what if Marth didn't wear pants. Who needs em! 

Marth will always kick Roy's ass


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 7, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Too bad Marth can hold himself in his game, yet Roy can't.
> 
> Girls can outclass him in power. What a wuss.
> 
> ...



I like Slippy, him or Peppy can atleast be characters from Starfox with ORIGINAL movesets  

Marth may be the better character, but it doesn't stop the fact that he looks like a girl


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Feb 7, 2008)

Marth is the shit, I don't care what anyone says.  He's one of my mains along with the Triforce, Captain Falcon and Jigglypuff(seriously).


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 7, 2008)

Colonello said:


> I like Slippy, him or Peppy can atleast be characters from Starfox with ORIGINAL movesets
> 
> Marth may be the better character, but it doesn't stop the fact that he looks like a girl



Oh trust me, Celice looks even more like a girl, and his dad was the greatest FE hero next to Hector.

ALL HAIL SIGURD >:3

But alas, oh girly Martha is still a king. Might be wearing the queens tiara, but he ish still a king.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 7, 2008)

I think I need to go to the Gurren Lagann thread for a while, this one's being overrun by some real flamers with one twisted definition of manliness.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 7, 2008)

Looks kinda girly to me

EDIT: Hell they both look girly


----------



## Jazz (Feb 7, 2008)

It has been proven

All Fire Emblem guys = Women


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 7, 2008)

Mario said:


> It has been proven
> 
> All Fire Emblem guys = Women



Hector

Ike

Sigurd

YOU HAVE BEEN DESTROYED BY THE TRIO WITH BLUE HAIR. You must yield and give us your cap, mister Mario :3


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 7, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Hector



*This.*


----------



## K-deps (Feb 7, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> *This.*



Look it's Ike with an axe


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 7, 2008)

Not really x]
They actually make alot of official art for the younger FE characters look a bit girly.
Ike looked like Roy in his Path of Radiance and Rolf with his short shorts lol.

But Roy doesn't really :/

But don't worry Marth,even Snake likes to feel pretty sometimes.

And he's like an epitome of manliness


----------



## K-deps (Feb 7, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Not really x]
> They actually make alot of official art for the younger FE characters look a bit girly.
> Ike looked like Roy in his Path of Radiance and Rolf with his short shorts lol.
> 
> ...



Thread won with that pic


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 7, 2008)

Marth said:


> Look it's Ike with an axe



Better than Marth NO PANTS


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 7, 2008)

Marth said:


> Look it's Ike with an axe



*GTFO.*


----------



## K-deps (Feb 7, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> *GTFO.*



I never said Ike with an axe is bad. I would like to see Hector in Brawl. He seems cool. Mostly because of axe.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 7, 2008)

Marth said:


> I never said Ike with an axe is bad.


Do NOT even compare those two. Hair color is their only common factor.





Marth said:


> I would like to see Hector in Brawl.


The programmers couldn't figure out how make him not do a 1-hit KO with every attack.





Marth said:


> He seems cool.


This is why we can't have nice things.





Marth said:


> Mostly because of axe.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 7, 2008)

awww... i got late to the Marth bashing... lol...

Lol nmaster... sauce on the Snake avatar?... I want to show it to a friend XDDD...


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 7, 2008)

Mario said:


> It has been proven
> 
> All Fire Emblem guys = Women


----------



## K-deps (Feb 7, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Do NOT even compare those two. Hair color is their only common factor.The programmers couldn't figure out how make him not do a 1-hit KO with every attack.This is why we can't have nice things.



If I played FE games would I think more of him?


----------



## Shishou (Feb 7, 2008)

So uh.... Animated gif of Lucario finding Snake in a box, anyone?


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 7, 2008)

Marth said:


> If I played FE games would I think more of him?



You can't play as marth if you've never played FE, it's blasphemy and 100% wrong. So you better go play FE before brawl comes out. And change your name until you do so!!!


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 7, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> Lol nmaster... sauce on the Snake avatar?... I want to show it to a friend XDDD...


Randomly found on DA somewhere...





Marth said:


> If I played FE games would I think more of him?


Yes.



Shishou said:


> So uh.... Animated gif of Lucario finding Snake in a box, anyone?


Seconded.



2Shea said:


> You can't play as marth if you've never played FE, it's blasphemy and 100% wrong. So you better go play FE before brawl comes out. And change your name until you do so!!!


Yes, seconded.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 7, 2008)

Marth said:


> If I played FE games would I think more of him?



Oh my lowd.

You better have at least played FE1 or FE3. If you haven't, I demand your username be changed to Wannabe Marth.

One who has not played a FE game shall not be truly jousted the name of a character from said series.


----------



## DA Dave (Feb 7, 2008)

Don't talk shit about Roy


----------



## Jazz (Feb 7, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Hector
> 
> Ike
> 
> ...



Shit

Here ya go, I guess...


----------



## Maycara (Feb 7, 2008)

Roy owns Marth by he is ablity to be more manly. Marth is a girly man! lol. Roy was my main  in Melee...


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 7, 2008)

can some one tell me how to unlock all the chars except the first 21 Marth, Ness and Luigi

thanks in Advanced

we got Brawl today

my new mains MK and Lucas  so far


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 7, 2008)

Aww all this talk of Hector makes me wish they added him   Now I have a need to go play Fire Emblem, I remember Hector with a brave axe, x4 attack killed anyone , he would look great in 3D with his big axe


----------



## Cipher (Feb 7, 2008)

Marth said:


> If I played FE games would I think more of him?


In the games, Hector is an absolute beast.  He's only outdone by Ike in a later game in sheer one-man-army-ness.

And I'd have preferred Hector over Ike.  We have enough swordsmen.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 7, 2008)

What you gonna do when Ike grabs hold of joo?​

Great pic  btw Dark Aether


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 7, 2008)

The Original said:
			
		

> What you gonna do when Ike grabs hold of joo?



Isn't it obvious?


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 7, 2008)

yeah I'll whip out Samus' FS on


----------



## Shishou (Feb 8, 2008)

I just wanna point out, anyone maining Marth is a fucking scrub.


----------



## crabman (Feb 8, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Roy owns Marth by he is ablity to be more manly. Marth is a girly man! lol. Roy was my main  in Melee...



Yeah, totally liked Roy's style of play better, much more aggressive since he does more damage the closer he is. None of this flowery stepping away shit that nobody can pull off prettily ballerina shit that Marth does, just run in and beat the shit out of everyone. Well, not literally since you'll probably lose if all you do is a head-on rush but you know what I mean.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 8, 2008)

My friend mains as Marth though he's not as good as he was in Melee

I really like Lucas and its really easy to break the FS orb with him

I like Metaknight too he was the first character I played as


----------



## Countach (Feb 8, 2008)

Shishou said:


> I just wanna point out, anyone maining Marth is a fucking scrub.



thanks..


----------



## Maycara (Feb 8, 2008)

crabman said:


> Yeah, totally liked Roy's style of play better, much more aggressive since he does more damage the closer he is. None of this flowery stepping away shit that nobody can pull off prettily ballerina shit that Marth does, just run in and beat the shit out of everyone. Well, not literally since you'll probably lose if all you do is a head-on rush but you know what I mean.



lol, ya, or just wait for them to come, and power hit them to oblivion


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 8, 2008)

I never liked the swordsmen in Melee, and I'm just only getting into MK


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 8, 2008)

Cipher said:


> And I'd have preferred Hector over Ike.  We have enough swordsmen.


QFT





Honestly, I'm almost disappointed at how easy it is to unlock characters. 10 multiplayer fights and you get two characters already? So after a day of smashing you'll have most the cast I guess?


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 8, 2008)

Who is emeny and ally?  Also ZZS FS update!

holy crud...it seem u don't need the smash ball to become Samus again!

or aybe it is just a taunt.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 8, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> Who is emeny and ally?  Also ZZS FS update!
> 
> holy crud...it seem u don't need the smash ball to become Samus again!



NANNI?
I don't fully understand


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 8, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> Who is emeny and ally?  Also ZZS FS update!
> 
> holy crud...it seem u don't need the smash ball to become Samus again!
> 
> or aybe it is just a taunt.


Well, DS already told all how to start with ZSS from the start. This one was more like starting with Samus and then immediately removing the suit.

Also, LOL @ the movie with Meta Knight's name taken off.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 8, 2008)

did I miss something?
maybe it happened while I was playing Brawl earlier


----------



## Rocket Bear (Feb 8, 2008)

Shishou said:


> I just wanna point out, anyone maining Marth is a fucking scrub.



lawd. qtf.


ZSS is gonna own. Thank god we can use her from the start.

What's the update above hers...? it's not showin' up for me.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 8, 2008)

> ...That said, there is one character who has a rather unusual method by which they can distinguish friend from foe...


Interesting... 


Holy crap! Samus can go Zero Suit at any time w/o a Smash Ball! Code h4x!


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 8, 2008)

Cool deal.  Seems like Wii-mote only users are assed out on this feature.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Feb 8, 2008)

What the heck... Primid?

Primid = SSBB??

Did I miss something?



Well I am curious who it is with the special power to distinguish friend from foe


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 8, 2008)

☆YOKO☆ said:


> What the heck... Primid?
> 
> Primid = SSBB??
> 
> Did I miss something?



You and me both


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 8, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Cool deal.  Seems like Wii-mote only users are assed out on this feature.



try it out!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 8, 2008)

Is it because of the taunt part? How exactly do you do the different taunts with just the Wiimote?


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 8, 2008)

Wait!!!

Let me get this straight
one of ZSS'  taunts put her suit back on?


----------



## Rocket Bear (Feb 8, 2008)

Radori said:


> Wait!!!
> 
> Let me get this straight
> one of ZSS'  taunts put her suit back on?



The update only explained that you take it off like that 

..that is just the update though. Everyone seems to know more than the updates these days :[


----------



## the_sloth (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow, this is one of the only new features I've learned about since its Japanese release.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Feb 8, 2008)

hmmm Final Destination hmm? and the Assist Trophies was good. and then Marth thats good I guess. and then Zero Suit Samus's final smash which we all knew a while ago. and then Enemie's and Allies.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 8, 2008)

Which FE should I play then? The one on the Wii? Or GBA ones?


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 8, 2008)

^The one on the Wii is a sequel so don't start there. Either begin with the GBA one or the Gamecube one (which stars Ike).

And cool ZSS info. Someone over at GAF claims you can't go back-and-forth, though.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 8, 2008)

If the samus taunt works both ways, I'm gonna go with samus being the games first broken character. If she can go from power suit to zss she can just keep creating items to throw at her opponent building up damage. Guess we'll just to wait and find out, when everyone test it.

Could someone make the backround transparent on this please?


----------



## Svenjamin (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm so sick of this game and I haven't even played it yet :S

Something keeps drawing me back here and to youtube...

I just want to use that stage builder and cut sick on all my ideas. I'm not a fan of many of the ones I've seen on the net. Far too riddled with ladders and spikes. I saw a REALLY cool one with interesting use of conveyer belts...

this song


----------



## furious styles (Feb 8, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Could someone make the backround transparent on this please?





done and done.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Feb 8, 2008)

So what happens when you do the taunt trick while ZS Sanus. Naked Samus confirmed.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 8, 2008)

Johnny Turbo said:


> So what happens when you do the taunt trick while ZS Sanus. Naked Samus confirmed.



*YES! FALCON SEX!*


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 8, 2008)

Ronin said:


> If the samus taunt works both ways, I'm gonna go with samus being the games first broken character. If she can go from power suit to zss she can just keep creating items to throw at her opponent building up damage. Guess we'll just to wait and find out, when everyone test it.
> 
> Could someone make the backround transparent on this please?


wo did that sprite?


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Feb 8, 2008)

cheifrocka said:


> *YES! FALCON SEX!*



Shouldn't It be Falcon Rape?


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 8, 2008)

Ok so I got that straight now Samus can taunt to go ZSS but ZSS needs the FS orb to go back to Suited Samus

also whats up with the loading of the game? on someplaces it took a little bit to load


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 8, 2008)

Something about todays update makes me think Lucario will be the next character announced. By the way anyone else bothered by the hidden character icons? They should look more like this

We should have a hidden characters section rather than question mark icons on the character section.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 8, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> And cool ZSS info. Someone over at GAF claims you can't go back-and-forth, though.


From what we know, it's only from Barrier Suit to Zero Suit. The Dojo does not say Samus can switch back and forth, only that she can switch to Zero Suit at any time giving that the those steps were met.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 8, 2008)

I have a Wi-fi question
if I'm sitting at home with my friend and we both decide to play wi-fi can we both play on wi-fi from the same wii?

more clearly
we both are playing Brawl we go to wi-fi and select random 4 player mode but both of us want to play how'll that work?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 8, 2008)

hey... that's a good question... what if we want to play like that?...

i guess it's not possible... because probably the Wi-fi does a search for 4 different Wii's to battle...

it'd be really nice if there was a way for team battle over wi-fi... it's almost the same... (or there is?.. i'm too lazy to check the dojo lol...)


----------



## Tefax (Feb 8, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> I have a Wi-fi question
> if I'm sitting at home with my friend and we both decide to play wi-fi can we both play on wi-fi from the same wii?
> 
> more clearly
> we both are playing Brawl we go to wi-fi and select random 4 player mode but both of us want to play how'll that work?



mmmh It would be really great >_< But I don't think so D: (I'm not sure, though)


----------



## Ronin (Feb 8, 2008)

cheifrocka said:


> done and done.



I thank you very much and also send reps your way.


----------



## Hiruko (Feb 8, 2008)

Im sure there was an advert that confirmed co-op wifi.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 8, 2008)

I'ma go check Dojo


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 8, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> I have a Wi-fi question
> if I'm sitting at home with my friend and we both decide to play wi-fi can we both play on wi-fi from the same wii?
> 
> more clearly
> we both are playing Brawl we go to wi-fi and select random 4 player mode but both of us want to play how'll that work?




Yes you can play two player online with the same wii.. This has been implemented in other game such as Mario strikers charge.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 8, 2008)

I just read on Dojo multi player co-op wifi


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 8, 2008)

You *CAN* have two people on Wii and go play online, finding the two other players.

I've seen it done, IGN even proved it in their latest review of Brawl's Wi-Fi.

For regular brawl, and of course that multi-man brawl as well.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 8, 2008)

2Shea said:


> You *CAN* have two people on Wii and go play online, finding the two other players.
> 
> I've seen it done, IGN even proved it in their latest review of Brawl's Wi-Fi.
> 
> For regular brawl, and of course that multi-man brawl as well.



That's cool. Oh and I changed my name...I was formely know as Deidara456 and now I'm -CALAMITY-.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 8, 2008)

oh doh...


remember that Wi-Fi test the japanese teams did and even put the videos?... the answer was ther all this time in front of our eyes XDDDD...


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 8, 2008)

So it seems since the game is dual-layered peeps think that some content is hidden on the second layer,since only the first layer has been decrypted.
Not getting hopes up,but those missing AT's and pokemans would be nice to be known


----------



## Akuma (Feb 8, 2008)

I think Brawls sales are based on stock market prices.


----------



## Talon. (Feb 8, 2008)

I personally think its gonna be kick ass to play as Lucario, snake, and sonic. I also heard that Gray Fox will be an assist trophy is that true?


----------



## Akuma (Feb 8, 2008)

G0D_Uv_D00M said:


> I personally think its gonna be kick ass to play as Lucario, snake, and sonic. I also heard that Gray Fox will be an assist trophy is that true?



Yeah Gray fox will be an assist, it be better if he was playable instead of Snake.


----------



## Talon. (Feb 8, 2008)

well, i'd like to play as both, because they both kick ass in the original mgs for ps1. I'd like to see psycho mantis and sniper wolf as assist trophies. that, to me, would be quite interesting.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 8, 2008)

G0D_Uv_D00M said:


> well, i'd like to play as both, because they both kick ass in the original mgs for ps1. I'd like to see psycho mantis and sniper wolf as assist trophies. that, to me, would be quite interesting.



Psycho Mantis


----------



## Talon. (Feb 8, 2008)

oh you mean:




yeah he kicks ass. he would be an awesome assist trophy that does something like make the screen go black for 30 seconds like in 1st mgs


----------



## Akuma (Feb 8, 2008)

Of course, I know the MGS series well I know who Im talking about.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 8, 2008)

*MetaKnight owns the skies*



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jY70NKRm1Ws[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Akuma (Feb 8, 2008)

Ronin said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jY70NKRm1Ws[/YOUTUBE]​




Dude thats awesome .


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 8, 2008)

Ironicly I just saw that on Smashboards.
there's a second one with other characters and one for new pork city


----------



## Tefax (Feb 8, 2008)

Ronin said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jY70NKRm1Ws[/YOUTUBE]​




wow, that's amazing :amazed


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 8, 2008)

Just've been a bit curious,what do the numbers in the title stand for?


----------



## Shiron (Feb 8, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Just've been a bit curious,what do the numbers in the title stand for?


The amount of copies of Brawl sold in Japan within the first week, I believe.

Anyway, that Meta Knight vid is awesome.


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 8, 2008)

Ah,I was assuming it had to do with sells of some sort.
Thanks for clearing it up 

So,about 28 days left till U.S. release?
I think I made up my mind that I'm gonna either do events or SSE first.

Anyone with the game think I should go solo? or invite a friend over as soon as I get it and do co op?


----------



## Kai (Feb 8, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Just've been a bit curious,what do the numbers in the title stand for?


It's the number of units that have been sold in Japan after just one week of release.


There are already characters that dominate the skies. For that reason alone, Hyrule, Great Bay, etc. will be banned from official tournaments I'm pretty sure.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 8, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Ah,I was assuming it had to do with sells of some sort.
> Thanks for clearing it up
> 
> So,about 28 days left till U.S. release?
> ...


30 days left, I believe. Close enough.

I don't have the game but IMO, if possible you should go co-op with some friends because many of the modes do have co-op. SSE, Events, hell, even the Home Run Contest.


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 8, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> 30 days left, I believe. Close enough.
> 
> I don't have the game but IMO, if possible you should go co-op with some friends because many of the modes do have co-op. SSE, Events, hell, even the Home Run Contest.



yeah,cause I want to play the game with a friend so that we're both newbs,and not me playing it 24/7 then them coming over and I pretty much am better.

So I guess as soon as I do it,bring friend over,do co-op on SSE through the first-second difficulty lvl? then when they leave abuse the crap out of the game haha


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 8, 2008)

Do SSE with a friend Its waaaaaay better thats what we've been doing in my Japanese "Club" 

ok I want a sig  of MK, Lucas, and Lucario if possible


p.s. IMO this game isn't completly what it's hyped up to be


----------



## Jazz (Feb 8, 2008)

The game is pretty badass.

'Specially Lucario 

I just wish I could connect to wi-fi... I need a damn router >_>


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 8, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> p.s. IMO this game isn't completly what it's hyped up to be



What makes you say that?


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 8, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> Do SSE with a friend Its waaaaaay better thats what we've been doing in my Japanese "Club"
> 
> ok I want a sig  of MK, Lucas, and Lucario if possible
> 
> ...



Was thinkin of doin some co op event modes then doin SSE.

What difficulty should you start off on? since it's harder?

and why not?


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 8, 2008)

If you can get to know Lucario's movement's and attacks he's hella good IMO though I've only used him twice

I like Lucas better than Ness, and Lucas' PK ice whatever is good if you hit them when threy're over the edge

MK does rule the sky's he's also one of those characters who you have to understand his moves and attacksvto actually do good.

and Sonic's FS is really cheap


----------



## Jazz (Feb 8, 2008)

Sonic and Pikachu really have the same FS.  I find it good to use pit against MK, they both can fly, even though Pit flies to a lesser degree.

I like Ness' PK Thunder better than Lucas'.  Lucas' PK Ice is good though.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 8, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> p.s. IMO this game isn't completly what it's hyped up to be



You let fanboys expectations of Geno, Megaman, Cloud, Sora, and well over 100 kajillion Nintendo characters being in Brawl set your hype level to that stature.

Which will never even be remotely close in terms to what the actual game will present.

If you look at Brawl as a simple sequel; it will be win.

If you look at it as the be all end all Nintendo game of the decade; prepare for total disappointment.


----------



## CorruptedL (Feb 8, 2008)

To all of you people who have it in Japan, are these following characters in the (forgive me if mentioned already, becaue I didn't read). And can you tell me any other characters that weren't told on the website 

Lucario
Roy
Megaman

Thanks


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 8, 2008)

Joe Jefferson said:


> To all of you people who have it in Japan, are these following characters in the (forgive me if mentioned already, becaue I didn't read). And can you tell me any other characters that weren't told on the website
> 
> Lucario
> Roy
> ...



Yes
Thank fucking God he is not
Nope


There you go, sally lass.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 8, 2008)

Anyone know if its possible to self destruct yourself with pika's or Sonic's FS?


----------



## CorruptedL (Feb 8, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Yes
> Thank fucking God he is not
> Nope
> 
> ...



Thanks, and i'm so happy Lucario's in.

What other characters are in weren't mentioned?


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 8, 2008)

Yes it is  I'm pretty sure if your stupid enough to let it fly to far to the side or down

And I didn't really start caring about characters until like 2 days before it came out


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 8, 2008)

Joe Jefferson said:


> Thanks, and i'm so happy Lucario's in.
> 
> What other characters are in weren't mentioned?



Well, there's 35 total. 39, counting individual characters in groups, like the Pokemon Trainer and Zelda/Shiek. I don't know if you want to know all of them, so I won't state them all unless you are fine with the entire playable roster being spoiled.

Counting Assist Trophies though, there's 30. 

So yeah, you have around 69+ characters from many different games, not counting all of the Pokemon though. Which is nice.


----------



## CorruptedL (Feb 8, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Well, there's 35 total. 39, counting individual characters in groups, like the Pokemon Trainer and Zelda/Shiek. I don't know if you want to know all of them, so I won't state them all unless you are fine with the entire playable roster being spoiled.
> 
> Counting Assist Trophies though, there's 30.
> 
> So yeah, you have around 69+ characters from many different games, not counting all of the Pokemon though. Which is nice.



I'm fine with it being spoiled.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 8, 2008)

Alrighty

Mario
Link
Kirby
Pikachu
Pit
Fox
Samus
Wario
Zelda
Bowser
Donkey Kong
Zero Suit Samus
Yoshi
Ike
Pokémon Trainer
Peach
Diddy Kong
Metaknight
Ice Climbers
Snake
Lucas
Sonic
King Dedede
Captain Olimar and Pikmn
Sheik

SECRET CHARACTERS

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ness
Marth
Jigglypuff
Game & Watch
Luigi
Captain Falcon
Falco
Wolf
Ganondorf
Lucario
Toon Link
R.O.B.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 8, 2008)

Gamefaqs cheat and secrets thing is wrong on how to unlock the characters


----------



## CorruptedL (Feb 8, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Alrighty
> 
> Mario
> Link
> ...



Thanks man, I appreciate it.

+reps


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 8, 2008)

I'll rep for him since it'll be null rep


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 8, 2008)

only for Fox haters: it's funny though....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDQhmo_F0EQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 8, 2008)

Lol the pwnage and the obvious cheats were pretty great


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 8, 2008)

That was pretty funny 
in Melee Fox was my main 
but in Brawl I just can't seem to do well with him


----------



## dwabn (Feb 8, 2008)

dude the story mode is so fking awesome i played through it coop w/ my friend and loved it, the cutscenes are epic and hilarious, i mean they have nukes, giant battly ship fights, deaths, and lazer cannons.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 8, 2008)

dwabn said:


> dude the story mode is so fking awesome i played through it coop w/ my friend and loved it, the cutscenes are epic and hilarious, i mean they have nukes, giant battly ship fights, deaths, and lazer cannons.



by death, u mean trophy?


----------



## DA Dave (Feb 9, 2008)

I still don't have a Wii =[


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 9, 2008)

-Zelgadis- said:


> I still don't have a Wii =[



Buy one, or better yet..

Enter a BRAWL for a Wii. You know, like a street BRAWL in a game of BRAWL.

Mwuahaha/gloating


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 9, 2008)

I can't wait 30 F*cking more days


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 9, 2008)

Ugh, I seriously need to find/buy a Wii before this game comes out.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 9, 2008)

Here something I uploaded to hype u up:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5OZ6tLRq04[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 9, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> Here something I uploaded to hype u up:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5OZ6tLRq04[/YOUTUBE]


No doubt Mario is one of the most balanced characters in the game. I admit, they do make F.L.U.D.D. sound more useful, but I rather they just stuck with his Tornado for Down + B.


----------



## geG (Feb 9, 2008)

LANDMASTER


----------



## DA Dave (Feb 9, 2008)

Geg said:


> LANDMASTER


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 9, 2008)

OMFG thats hilarious
well thats going on my "Be sure to do in Brawl" list


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 9, 2008)

That ending was so..unexpected.

Win +rep


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 9, 2008)

I need a GIF made of that ending
+reps if anyone can do it tonight or before I request it tommorow at the shop


----------



## Ronin (Feb 9, 2008)

*Live Stream- Dont know how long it will last*

page 8


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 9, 2008)

Ronin said:


> page 8



Old old, but still nice


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 9, 2008)

Geg said:


> LANDMASTER


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Feb 9, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> That ending was so..unexpected.
> 
> Win +rep



LOL, as soon as I saw the word "LANDMASTER" and the stage I knew what was gonna happen, it was pretty obvious, yet it was funny.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 9, 2008)

It mastered that terrain.


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 9, 2008)

I am going to pick this game up later today. Who wants to be my first opponent? Actually I should probably hold off on that until I receive some practice. xD


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 9, 2008)

Damn you people that already got it and/or is getting it before the US release.


----------



## kewlmyc (Feb 9, 2008)

Geg said:


> LANDMASTER


----------



## Jazz (Feb 9, 2008)

'bout time the LANDOOO-MASTAAAA~ owned itself


----------



## Akuma (Feb 9, 2008)

He got what was comeing to him. being the cheapest characters pfft.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 9, 2008)

No.

Cheapest FS Is Pikachu


----------



## Geno (Feb 9, 2008)

Geg said:


> LANDMASTER


----------



## Harmonie (Feb 9, 2008)

Geg said:


> LANDMASTER


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 9, 2008)

Bassoonist said:


> XD
> 
> But seriously the Landmaster, despite having three of it, seems like a pretty cool FS. I remember seeing a video where a character jumped on top of one of the landmasters and the user made the landmaster go up to the point where it will send the character off for a star KO, and it happened. XD



I love doing that.  They expect you to shoot and you just fly all the way up the screen and see your opponents go flying in the background.  Much better than shooting if they're on top of you.



> No.
> 
> Cheapest FS Is Pikachu



Only if the CPU is controlling him.  I haven't met anyone who can control it at will yet like the f-ing CPU does.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm having a GIf made of that Landmaster video

Then maybe I should make pikachu one of my Mains


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Nintendo Power SSBB review if anyone's interested_


----------



## dwabn (Feb 9, 2008)

> by death, u mean trophy?


yeah, plus some ppl/trophies do die (trophy destroyed), alot of the robot robs and sort of i fu count when they go all joan of arc on the real robot rob

this game is so awesome, i love how long the story mode is plus the graphics for the cutscenes r amazing idk the wii could do graphics like that.

plus snake actually turned out to be a pretty fun char to play w/ (for story mode any way) dont thin k he will be a good vs char but ssb has always only had a couple of seriously broke chars which has now expanded.

o and i frogot olimar is pretty good too hes a real strong DPS although is limited to the situations he is strong in, o and his piece a crap space ship is full of win.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 9, 2008)

I have yet to get used to  Olimar's   fighting style


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 9, 2008)

dwabn said:


> yeah, plus some ppl/trophies do die (trophy destroyed), alot of the robot robs and sort of i fu count when they go all joan of arc on the real robot rob
> 
> this game is so awesome, i love how long the story mode is plus the graphics for the cutscenes r amazing idk the wii could do graphics like that.
> 
> ...



so...charaters die for real huh?  Like who...beside Taboo.

I figure N-Power gave it a 10/10.

Wow...that's 3 reviews so far that gave this games a perfect score.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 9, 2008)

*Negate Marth's FS with SAF*

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=EBHLoR-SEfY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## whamslam3 (Feb 9, 2008)

thats coo that u can negate the fs lol btw nice pic of ike and char and do u guys kno if meta knight is any good? cuz i think hes gunna be my new main char. in melee my main char was mario


----------



## Ronin (Feb 9, 2008)

whamslam3 said:


> thats coo that u can negate the fs lol btw nice pic of ike and char and do u guys kno if meta knight is any good? cuz i think hes gunna be my new main char. in melee my main char was mario



IMO Mk has the best aerial game so far and an outrageous recovery. I see him being among one of the best in brawl. Theres several videos on youtube you should check out that showcase his talents.


----------



## whamslam3 (Feb 9, 2008)

k coo thnx ill check the vids out


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 9, 2008)

MK is pretty good though he lacks any strong smash attacks so knowing opponents out is kinda hard, though if you're skilled enough to get them off the stage you can smash them down pretty easily though


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 9, 2008)

When is the game coming out here in the USA?  March 9th right?  RIGHT?


----------



## Shiron (Feb 9, 2008)

March 9th.


----------



## kewlmyc (Feb 9, 2008)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> March 9th.



So close, yet so far.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 9, 2008)

kewlmyc said:


> So close, yet so far.



SAKURAI!!!  I'LL PAY ANYTHING FOR U TO DELAY IT TO JUNE!  PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 9, 2008)

Marth 9th official date

It's not getting pushed back again


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 9, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> Marth 9th official date
> 
> It's not getting pushed back again



NOOOOOOO!!!!!  WHAT'S THE POINT OF HAVING SMASH IF THEY TOOK YOUR WII AND AIN'T GIVING IT BACK UNTIL SCHOOL ENDS!!!!


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 9, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> NOOOOOOO!!!!!  WHAT'S THE POINT OF HAVING SMASH IF THEY TOOK YOUR WII AND AIN'T GIVING IT BACK UNTIL SCHOOL ENDS!!!!



Thats what you get for being a fail kid


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 9, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Thats what you get for being a fail kid



No...that what I get for sleeping in church!  Damn!  And I had the grades too!  Church seems more important.


----------



## kewlmyc (Feb 9, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> NOOOOOOO!!!!!  WHAT'S THE POINT OF HAVING SMASH IF THEY TOOK YOUR WII AND AIN'T GIVING IT BACK UNTIL SCHOOL ENDS!!!!



Stab your parents and blame Manhunt 2.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 9, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> NOOOOOOO!!!!! WHAT'S THE POINT OF HAVING SMASH IF THEY TOOK YOUR WII AND AIN'T GIVING IT BACK UNTIL SCHOOL ENDS!!!!


 
I feel sorry for you

To be nice I'll dedicate some extra playtime to you


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 9, 2008)

kewlmyc said:


> Stab your parents and blame Manhunt 2.



acultually, my sis has it and she live somewhere else.

Oh well!  SSBB FTW!


----------



## GammaDX27 (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh my god...that game looks fucking COOL! I so wanna play it when I can. It's kinda sad though, since I lack a Wii, and getting one of those damn things these days is like trying to buy a pet dinosaur. Least I got a DS Lite. 

I kind of find it silly that the last push-back for Japan was one week, and for North America it was one month. Stupid regioning.


----------



## the_sloth (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey does anyone know if SSBB has come out in Hong Kong?


----------



## kewlmyc (Feb 9, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Hey does anyone know if SSBB has come out in Hong Kong?



I don't even think the Wii has come out in China yet.  You can always get the Vii instead.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Feb 9, 2008)

GammaDX27 said:


> Oh my god...that game looks fucking COOL!



Oh my GOD!!!


----------



## Ronin (Feb 9, 2008)

​


----------



## Akuma (Feb 9, 2008)

Ronin said:


> ​



  omg.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 9, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> No...that what I get for sleeping in church!  Damn!  And I had the grades too!  Church seems more important.


So I take it your parents are very relegious. It isn't your fault the church repeats the same thing, once you'd heard it all you really have no purpose being there.

Still here in the UK we have no idea when Brawl will arrive. At least I have a Wii now so regardless of when it arrives I'll be able to play it.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 9, 2008)

29 more days till Brawl in NA
I do NOT wanna wait


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 9, 2008)

That stage builder comic just shows how idiotic those people are.

But Im gonna strive to be one those imaginative people 
and hopefully,other people will too.



Gaara of the Sand said:


> 29 more days till Brawl in NA
> I do NOT wanna wait



I thought you had it? you keep saying you dont wanna wait but claim you have it?
Unless for some reason you wanna have both japanese and english versions?


----------



## Ronin (Feb 9, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> So I take it your parents are very relegious. *It isn't your fault the church repeats the same thing, once you'd heard it all you really have no purpose being there.*
> 
> Still here in the UK we have no idea when Brawl will arrive. At least I have a Wii now so regardless of when it arrives I'll be able to play it.



Do you really want to say something like that and start a religious discussion in here?


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 9, 2008)

Can you use created stages on Wi-fi?


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 9, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Do you really want to say something like that and start a religious discussion in here?


Well Im pretty sure no one will mention,but now you've broughten even more attention to it :/


Gaara of the Sand said:


> Can you use created stages on Wi-fi?



I think so.
Again,I thought you had this game?


----------



## Ronin (Feb 9, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Well Im pretty sure no one will mention,but now you've broughten even more attention to it :/



I go to church, so I believe thats an inappropriate ill advised comment. didnt think what he said was necessary at all.



Mishudo said:


> I think so.
> Again,I thought you had this game?



ooooh,looks like Gaara is a liar.


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 9, 2008)

Ronin said:


> I go to church, so I believe thats an inappropriate ill advised comment. didnt think what he said was necessary at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ooooh,looks like Gaara is a liar.



I respect your opinion and sorry if Gaiash's offended you.
But some churches I've been to,do indeed repeat the same thing over and over.
But I have gone to some that are good.
But maybe Linkaro isn't religous at all and doesn't mind.
So just to say,don't let this get out of hand,sorry again if it offends you.

and it does doesn't it?


----------



## the_sloth (Feb 9, 2008)

How bout we just stop before this actually does become a religious debate.  End it here.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 9, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> I respect your opinion and sorry if Gaiash's offended you.
> But some churches I've been to,do indeed repeat the same thing over and over.
> But I have gone to some that are good.
> But maybe Linkaro isn't religous at all and doesn't mind.
> ...



Naw, it doesnt offend me to the point where I'd go tell a mod or be mad at him or anything but religion is as touchy as race and shouldnt be joked with or taken lightly.


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 9, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Naw, it doesnt offend me to the point where I'd go tell a mod or be mad at him or anything but religion is as touchy as race and shouldnt be joked with or taken lightly.



Point taken.

Soooo Ori,what are you looking foward to the most in brawl? besides Ike?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 9, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Do you really want to say something like that and start a religious discussion in here?



Lol I was going to start something by ranting about religion when I saw Linkaro's post as well, but I decided not to.

Lucky me, I guess? 

Also, apparently, Roy, Mewtwo, Dixie Kong, and a number of other characters were planned to be playable, according to data found on the Brawl disc. More interestingly, there were tracks that supported Roy and Mewtwo still on the disc.

snd_bgm_Z09_FLUIGI (Luigi's Victory Theme)
snd_bgm_Z12_FKUOPA (Bowser's Victory Theme)
snd_bgm_Z13_FPEACH (Peach's Victory Theme)
snd_bgm_Z14_FZELDA (Zelda's Victory Theme)
snd_bgm_Z15_FSHEIK (Sheik's Victory Theme)
snd_bgm_Z19_FFALCO (Falco's Victory Theme)
snd_bgm_Z20_FGANON (Ganondorf's Victory Theme)
snd_bgm_Z24_FZEROSAMUS (ZSS's Victory Theme)
snd_bgm_Z26_FLUCAS (Lucas' Victory Theme)
snd_bgm_Z27_FDIDDY (Diddy's Victory Theme)
snd_bgm_Z28_FPOKETRAINER (Pokemon Trainer's Victory Theme)
snd_bgm_Z32_FDEDEDE (King Dedede's Victory Theme)
snd_bgm_Z33_FLICARIO (Lucario's Victory Theme)
snd_bgm_Z34_FIKE (Ike's Victory Theme)
snd_bgm_Z37_FPURIN (Jigglypuff's Victory Theme)
*snd_bgm_Z38_FMYU2 (Mewtwo's Victory Theme)
snd_bgm_Z39_FROY (Roy's Victory Theme)*
snd_bgm_Z41_FTOONLINK (Toon Link's Victory Theme)


----------



## K-deps (Feb 9, 2008)

Ronin where's that Ike sprite from? It's a beauty. Also Ronin didn't know you were a Sheik main. I played Sheik quite a lot myself. And where are these guides you're finding, show me some. 

EDIT: @ Goofy

Does this mean they're in or they were supposed to be in?


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 9, 2008)

How am I wrong?

And I do have the game just not Wi-fi


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 9, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> But maybe Linkaro isn't religous at all and doesn't mind.
> So just to say,don't let this get out of hand,sorry again if it offends you.
> 
> and it does doesn't it?



That's the reason why I was force to church but let's end it.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 9, 2008)

Marth said:


> Ronin where's that Ike sprite from? It's a beauty. Also Ronin didn't know you were a Sheik main. I played Sheik quite a lot myself. And where are these guides you're finding, show me some.
> 
> EDIT: @ Goofy
> 
> Does this mean they're in or they were supposed to be in?



Theres just the one Ike sprite, he didnt do any others.I have the url to his deviant account, I'll send it to you but I didnt bookmark it so I would have to search in the history for it. Once I get it I'll pm you. 

As for Shiek, she was my main, I loved her combos, up tilt to a SH fair was simple but a favorite. I'll send the guide for Shiek your way, do you want the others I have or would you prefer linkage?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 9, 2008)

Marth said:


> Ronin where's that Ike sprite from? It's a beauty. Also Ronin didn't know you were a Sheik main. I played Sheik quite a lot myself. And where are these guides you're finding, show me some.
> 
> EDIT: @ Goofy
> 
> Does this mean they're in or they were supposed to be in?




It means, at one point in time, they were planned to make an appearance in the game.

Like Dust Hill Zone or Hidden Palace Zone from Sonic 2.

Or Bahamut as a summon in the first Kingdom Hearts.

It means the data of it's existence and it's planned inclusion is on the disc, but it does not mean they will be accessible. They seem too small in size to be DLC anyway, as the size of the missing characters is a lot smaller than the actual characters. They lack movesets and the like.

It would have turned the roster from 35 (39 counting everyone) to 42 (47 counting everyone)

The removed characters;
Dixie Kong (DK Series)
Dr. Mario (Mario Series)
Mewtwo (Pokemon Series)
Plusle and Minun (Pokemon Series)
Roy (Fire Emblem Series)
Toon Sheik (Zelda Series)
Toon Zelda (Zelda Series)


----------



## Ronin (Feb 9, 2008)

I was kind of surprised at first when Link didnt get Fierce Diety as a FS. Also I was hoping that Ike would have his vanguard armor on also, if he did a side+b with that armor it'd be an instant KO.

@Mishudo; When the time comes, we'll exchange codes. Since we plan on maining many of the same people we might as well practice together and work on some strats, then maybe we can get a 2v2 team going.


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 9, 2008)

Ronin said:


> I was kind of surprised at first when Link didnt get Fierce Diety as a FS. Also I was hoping that Ike would have his vanguard armor on also, if he did a side+b with that armor it'd be an instant KO.
> 
> @Mishudo; When the time comes, we'll exchange codes. Since we plan on maining many of the same people we might as well practice together and work on some strats, then maybe we can get a 2v2 team going.



Yeah,I was wondering why they used the PoR version instead of RD?
Ike was a beast in his vanguard promotion
He maybe could've had Greil's Urvan axe 

Ah,well,I never really was of the hardcore gamers x]
Like the whole advanced techniques and stuff? naaah..
But Im not horrible,or at least I'd hope not. But definatly,would like to try that haha


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 9, 2008)

They should've put Wolf Link in that would've been interesting


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## Linkaro (Feb 9, 2008)

so....we are getting an edited version of SSBB?


----------



## Akuma (Feb 9, 2008)

as long as they dont cut characters I dont care.


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 9, 2008)

Ronin said:


> I was kind of surprised at first when Link didnt get Fierce Diety as a FS. Also I was hoping that Ike would have his vanguard armor on also, if he did a side+b with that armor it'd be an instant KO.
> 
> @Mishudo; When the time comes, we'll exchange codes. Since we plan on maining many of the same people we might as well practice together and work on some strats, then maybe we can get a 2v2 team going.



Vanguard Ike would have been awesome, but I think I like his lord costume the most. I also would have liked for Sonic to have a Metal Sonic costume, or for Link to have a fierce deity costume or a Dark Samus costume for samus... alt costumes would have been awesome, it would have been a good way to include more characters without making clones.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 9, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> so....we are getting an edited version of SSBB?



lol wut?!?


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 9, 2008)

2Shea said:


> lol wut?!?



One thing that make me unable to sleep at night is that NOA might be pulling off a 4kids edit on SSBB on us.


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 9, 2008)

<-- this should be a landmaster.

EDIT: 





> One thing that make me unable to sleep at night is that NOA might be pulling off a 4kids edit on SSBB on us.



They already did, Jason Griffith is Sonic's voice actor in Brawl. If ya don't know who that is, watch Sonic X, a true testament to the fail of 4kids with their editing and sucky voice acting.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 9, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> One thing that make me unable to sleep at night is that NOA might be pulling off a 4kids edit on SSBB on us.



Whats a 4kid's edit?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 9, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> so....we are getting an edited version of SSBB?



I mean, if you already look at the "Masterpieces" section on the Dojo, we already will be getting an edited version. We will not be getting Fire Emblem 3, nor Mother 2/Earthbound in the US version.

I also doubt we will be getting the JP versions of Wario's songs.



Gaara of the Sand said:


> Whats a 4kid's edit?



An alteration of blood with sweat, black skin with pink skin, music being altered, and the general violence toned down for 4 year olds to grasp as nonviolent.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 9, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> They already did, Jason Griffith is Sonic's voice actor in Brawl. If ya don't know who that is, watch Sonic X, a true testament to the fail of 4kids with their editing and sucky voice acting.



I seen it.  but I mean the story wise.



Gaara of the Sand said:


> Whats a 4kid's edit?



Imagine Naruto being a show for pre-school kids and stupid puns.



Goofy Titan said:


> I mean, if you already look at the "Masterpeices" section on the Dojo, we already will be getting an edited version. We will not be getting Fire Emblem 3, nor Mother 2/Eathbound in the US version.
> 
> I also doubt we will be getting the JP versions of Wario's songs.



masterpieces I don't care much and I can always tune the music to Jap. version if I want...if they include that options.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 9, 2008)

Gasp

any one know the president of 4kids? I have some one to add to my assassination list


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 9, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> Gasp
> 
> any one know the president of 4kids? I have some one to add to my assassination list



Al "Japan is over" and "Kids can't read" Kahn?

geez....he's an idiot.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 9, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> Vanguard Ike would have been awesome, but I think I like his lord costume the most. I also would have liked for Sonic to have a Metal Sonic costume, or for Link to have a fierce deity costume or a Dark Samus costume for samus... alt costumes would have been awesome, it would have been a good way to include more characters without making clones.



It would be nice to have those as alt costumes, maybe we can see those as DLC even though I doubt it. What I was really hoping for is a costume editor in brawl, so you could create custom colors for your favorite characters. But due to licensing or something like I knew it wouldnt be probable.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 9, 2008)

costume edit would've been the shit


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 9, 2008)

Ronin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 10, 2008)

OMG those comics are funny


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 10, 2008)

Costume editor would be ownage, they could have made outfit accessories as unlockable items just like the trophies n' music CD's.


LOL @ tourney ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). :rofl


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 10, 2008)

I can live without Wavedashing cuz I never used it, I could only do it as Mario and I never needed it

but L-canceling should've stayed


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 10, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> I mean, if you already look at the "Masterpieces" section on the Dojo, we already will be getting an edited version. We will not be getting Fire Emblem 3, nor Mother 2/Earthbound in the US version.
> 
> I also doubt we will be getting the JP versions of Wario's songs.


Sad, but likely true. Though I think we'll at least have a Japanese option or something, if that accounts for anything. Did the Japanese Melee have a bilingual option too?


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 10, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> but L-canceling should've stayed


Because you should lose because you don't hit a button at the end of every f'ing move you do. Pass.



Ronin said:


> Also I was hoping that Ike would have his vanguard armor on also, if he did a side+b with that armor it'd be an instant KO.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 10, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Because you should lose because you don't hit a button at the end of every f'ing move you do. Pass.



That line absolutely cracked me up when i read it. Micaiah is so jealous. (I didn't even know she had a sense of humor either. Lulz)


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 10, 2008)

actually in Melee I couldn't utilize L-canceling that well and I'm still one of the better people in my school


----------



## zagman505 (Feb 10, 2008)

hm. yeah i don't care about losing wavedashing, but i think L-canceling should have stayed.


----------



## DA Dave (Feb 10, 2008)

WaveDashing made combos fun.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Feb 10, 2008)

Question: is gameinformer's info reliable?


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 10, 2008)

ZeroBelow said:


> Question: is gameinformer's info reliable?



how come?  Low score?


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Feb 10, 2008)

I played the Japanese version already. Ike is good.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Feb 10, 2008)

No, In a recent game informer magazine I was reading it had SSBB coming out 2/10, but at the local gamestop they have 3/09 so I was wondering which was the liar


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 10, 2008)

ZeroBelow said:


> No, In a recent game informer magazine I was yelled it had SSBB coming out 2/10, but at the local gamestop they have 3/09 so I was wondering which was the liar



3/09.....is the shipping date.....3/10 is when Gamestop sell it.  3/09 is the release....even said so on the site.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 10, 2008)

all the Video game mags such as N-power Game-informer messed up on that


----------



## Halcyon Days (Feb 10, 2008)

oh ok. thanks for that


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 10, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> all the Video game mags such as N-power Game-informer messed up on that



That's because the articles were already being printed for the street date before the delay was announced.

Nearly every monthly publication that talked of Brawl before it's delay had the old date when the magazine came out after the announcement.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 10, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> That's because the articles were already being printed for the street date before the delay was announced.
> 
> Nearly every monthly publication that talked of Brawl before it's delay had the old date when the magazine came out after the announcement.



I know I just didn't feel like explaining

Also do wi-fi battles count towards the ones needed to unlock characters?


----------



## Ronin (Feb 10, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> Also do wi-fi battles count towards the ones needed to unlock characters?



I believe it does

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=iuVg-CC_zpc&feature=user[/YOUTUBE]
one of the better displays of the blue haired bad ass at work

It also seems as though shadow moses is a good stage for Ike, one of the comments made on this video was about how Ike's Aether could reach to the top of the platform if Ike was on the ground below. It'll be a good spacing technique on this stage imo.​


----------



## K-deps (Feb 10, 2008)

Ronin said:


> I believe it does
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=iuVg-CC_zpc&feature=user[/YOUTUBE]
> one of the better displays of the blue haired bad ass at work
> ...



My god that ROB got his ass handed to him.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 10, 2008)

Marth said:


> My god that ROB got his ass handed to him.



That he did. Sent ya the info btw.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 10, 2008)

Ronin said:


> That he did. Sent ya the info btw.



Yea appreciate it.
After reading the guides I think I might be adding him to my sig


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 10, 2008)

I want the guides D:
lol,sadly it seems that's an abused combo that Ike does on that stage,haha.
Kickass nonetheless.
and today I got a Wii message saying "BRAWLLL"
;__; I set it earlier when it first got delayed..


----------



## K-deps (Feb 10, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> I want the guides D:
> lol,sadly it seems that's an abused combo that Ike does on that stage,haha.
> Kickass nonetheless.
> and today I got a Wii message saying "BRAWLLL"
> ;__; I set it earlier when it first got delayed..



I'm guessing you felt kinda bad when you read that.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 10, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> I want the guides D:
> lol,sadly it seems that's an abused combo that Ike does on that stage,haha.
> Kickass nonetheless.
> and today I got a Wii message saying "BRAWLLL"
> ;__; I set it earlier when it first got delayed..



I'll send ya the links aswell unless marth sent em already but one a more pressing matter that must have been depressing getting that message. Honest truth I woulda teared up a bit.

@Marth; Ike is pretty awesome. Glad you added him to your list of people you plan on maining. I also found an instant kill combo at low percentage but it only works on cpu lvl 1-6. After lvl 6 cpu starts to DI awat from the Usmash. Wish I had the game though, I'd really get into some combo training.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 10, 2008)

Ronin said:


> I believe it does
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=iuVg-CC_zpc&feature=user[/YOUTUBE]
> one of the better displays of the blue haired bad ass at work
> ...




It looks like ROB dont very many power moves :/


----------



## Ronin (Feb 10, 2008)

Akuma said:


> It looks like ROB dont very many power moves :/



He does in fact have a few. I just think the guy using him wasnt using correctly. He hardly used any b moves if you really look. He only brought out the laser a few time, maybe he was trying to equal the playing field since Ike has no projectiles. Also the guy using Ike is maining him and has said he's been using Ike since he got the game, so in the long run he probably has much more of an advantage?

@Mishudo and Marth; did you want the wolf guide also?


----------



## K-deps (Feb 10, 2008)

Ronin said:


> He does in fact have a few. I just think the guy using him wasnt using correctly. He hardly used any b moves if you really look. He only brought out the laser a few time, maybe he was trying to equal the playing field since Ike has no projectiles. Also the guy using Ike is maining him and has said he's been using Ike since he got the game, so in the long run he probably has much more of an advantage?
> 
> @Mishudo and Marth; did you want the wolf guide also?



I already have it. Thanks anyways


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 10, 2008)

SSBB; Exploit fre-

HEY WAIT


----------



## K-deps (Feb 10, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> SSBB; Exploit fre-
> 
> HEY WAIT


----------



## Jazz (Feb 10, 2008)

Wow, I didn't know people took Brawl so seriously


----------



## Akuma (Feb 10, 2008)

Yeah, Its their life.


I only take video games as a stress reliever and fun time.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 10, 2008)

Mario said:


> Wow, I didn't know people took Brawl so seriously



Then you obviously didn't get why we're so hard on tourneyfags 

It's insane tbh lol. I've always loved video games but damn, I really don't see how people get THAT serious about them lol.


----------



## Harmonie (Feb 10, 2008)

Well, they play for money, so they have to be pretty serious about it.

Personally, I think it's silly myself, but I don't really care what they do, so I just don't mess with them.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 10, 2008)

You guys wish you could dance like me and Luigi


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 10, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Then you obviously didn't get why we're so hard on tourneyfags
> 
> It's insane tbh lol. I've always loved video games but damn, I really don't see how people get THAT serious about them lol.



I'm guessing it's because if you're really good at tournaments, and always come in first, you can make some serious cash. But seriously, it is just a game. This game is called Super Smash Brothers *BRAWL*. Not Super Smash Brothers 1-on-1-Final-Destination-no-items-wavedashapalooza. 

You take out all the fun stages, items, assist trophies and final smashes, and 2 additional players. It drains all the fun and content out of brawl IMO. I do respect how the pros play, and if they want to stick to just advance techs that's fine with me. But they need to chill out about the game and the loss of their moves, it's supposed to be made for fun.

The whole controversy about the game should end soon though, pros will find new moves to master, and casuals like me will just have fun beating the shit out of friends and random people online.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 10, 2008)

Cant believe you guys still refer to no casuals as tourneyfags. Honestly the easiest way to look at it is that in tourneys we want a test of skill, you all have played melee and you cant tell me you dont get pissed when its final stock for you and your opponent who is at 300%(a feather could KO him) and an explosive crate drops down in front of your falcon kick,warlock punch,firefox or a smash attk even. If your playing for 5,000 bucks,and the pride of being called best in the nation, your gonna be ok with the fact that you lost because of something like that?

Thats why we play with no items.

Final D,oh boy. We play on final d because its a no nonsense stage. There arent any f-zero cars that you have to jump from or trees blowing you onto edged. There arent any blocks in the way that you can tech to stay alive longer or blocks that have explosives on em. Battlefield is ok? No it has platforms. Why the big deal because people hang around on them and waveland from one to the next. Hyrule, it must be good then? YEs,no actually, well its in the middle. I a good stage but the bottom is an area where teching keps you alive for ever, at least until you get hit with a dsmash. Also its too huge, thats why running away got banned on hyrule. Foxie's speed is unparalled and if you verse a gannon or bowser you might as well give up, hence the reason of running away getting banned. 

THats why its Final D or bust.

Personally I play pkm stadium,finald,hyrule,lylat,yoshi'sisland and kirby's stages. With friends at least, cuz their competitive also. When we have random people over to play then stage pickin is random. 

Anyways im spent, im off for a sandwich. And if theres any spellin mistakes screw it, I dont plan on going through this again and editing.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 10, 2008)

Removing all of the items and playing on ONE stage is pretty much stripping the game to a "true" competitive form. Which, is just general faggotry, as you cut well over half of the game in the process.

Hence why the title tourneyfag is warranted. It's faggotry among people who play in a tourney fashion with their barebone rules.

That's like saying let's play Mario Kart: Double Dash but without using the items in the game, and just on Rainbow Road. It's utter faggotry.

Or better yet, let's actually say it's a REAL fighter, like a Street Fighter for a moment. Let's say you cannot use special attacks at ALL, only default attacks. You are stripping the game to make it "fair" when really, you are trying to make it something it isn't.

If the game would really be like that, the main meat of the game would support the way tourneyfags play, and it does not.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 10, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Removing all of the items and playing on ONE stage is pretty much stripping the game to a "true" competitive form. Which, is just general faggotry, as you cut well over half of the game in the process.
> 
> Hence why the title tourneyfag is warranted. It's faggotry among people who play in a tourney fashion with their barebone rules.
> 
> That's like saying let's play Mario Kart: Double Dash but without using the items in the game, and just on Rainbow Road. It's utter faggotry.



Naw, Goof. I find that anologie to be mis represented. Id say its more like playing a dragonball z game without using any type of ki attack and playing in the tenkaichi arena.

EDIT;Posted before your edit.shoulda waited a few I guess..



> Or better yet, let's actually say it's a REAL fighter, like a Street Fighter for a moment. Let's say you cannot use special attacks at ALL, only default attacks. You are stripping the game to make it "fair" when really, you are trying to make it something it isn't.
> 
> If the game would really be like that, the main meat of the game would support the way tourneyfags play, and it does not.




That I can somewhat agree on. Well tournament officials have to make it more balanced some way. When they make SSB games they dont balance em out at all. Some characters hold priority over others that a match between them is pointless, hence the reason fro certain rules.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 10, 2008)

can I get the guide if possible?


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 10, 2008)

I never got the guides sent to me,and sure,I'd like to have the wolf guide.

To me,I think the whole seriousness of smash is like gambling.
Once they get a taste of the prize and fame,the become entangled in it's power 

But who am I to say what people can and can't do? Although I think they waste all the posibilities in it.
Heck I do FD with no items for fun sometimes but no foxs and I agree it's fun,but not all the time,it gets too monotnous and tedious.

and I'm glad I never learned glitched moves or techniques :]


----------



## Ronin (Feb 10, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> I never got the guides sent to me,and sure,I'd like to have the wolf guide.
> 
> To me,I think the whole seriousness of smash is like gambling.
> Once they get a taste of the prize and fame,the become entangled in it's power
> ...



Sorry I didnt send em, check your inbox in about 5, i gotta find the wolf guide again.

Im glad I did learn the glitches when I visit friends at BCC in the gameroom all the guys in there that play smash use those techniques, so in order to not look like an idiot I had to incorporate them into my game, now I walk in, win and walk out.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 10, 2008)

I could  barely WD with Mario, and I couldn't do it with Fox who was my secondary/main 
and I never learned what dashdancing was


----------



## Harmonie (Feb 10, 2008)

I can wavedash, but it doesn't change the fact that I still suck at the game. XD


----------



## Ronin (Feb 10, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> I could  barely WD with Mario, and I couldn't do it with Fox who was my secondary/main
> and I never learned what dashdancing was



Dancing was moving the stick left to right rapidly where it caused the little smoke effect. Essentially you could dash out of it so you could dash to any direction quickly.


BTW Roy, when ever you come in here, I too your request. You've been listed.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 10, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> I could  barely WD with Mario, and I couldn't do it with Fox who was my secondary/main
> and I never learned what dashdancing was



Dash Dancing is actually incredibly easy. It's just moving the control stick back and forth.

EDIT: Ronin beat me 

Anyway Ronin add me to your list. I wanna play you in a casual match.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 10, 2008)

Ok I could Dashdance I just never utilized it


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 10, 2008)

You know ten to one I've probaly have done some of these moves and never realized it.
Like dashdancing? I had no idea that had a name....
weird.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 10, 2008)

Marth said:


> Anyway Ronin add me to your list. I wanna play you in a casual match.



I got ya.

Im drawing a mental blank, anyone know the name for the tech in which you dash but turn around quickly so you can do a bair but keep your forward momentum?


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 10, 2008)

Moon walking?
I'm not sure


----------



## Ronin (Feb 10, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> Moon walking?
> I'm not sure



I dont think so, I think moon walking had you stay on the ground. That might be it though, my head feels empty all of a sudden.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 10, 2008)

Ronin said:


> I got ya.
> 
> Im drawing a mental blank, anyone know the name for the tech in which you dash but turn around quickly so you can do a bair but keep your forward momentum?



If we're thinking of the same thing I'm not sure if it's been named yet. 
it's sure to be one of the most important in Brawl.


EDIT: Apparently it's been called Reverse Aerial Rush on Smash World Forum.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 10, 2008)

Marth said:


> If we're thinking of the same thing I'm not sure if it's been named yet.
> it's sure to be one of the most important in Brawl.



We probably are. Its important for Ike that I know is true since his bair is his fastest aerial. BTW this isnt a glitch or a trick or anything but everyone should know about SAF. Super Armor Frames is when your character does a moves and takes damage but doesnt move. If you saw the vid where marth does his FS and Ike does aether, gets hit by it but stands still you know what im referring to. 

I believe everyone should learn whether or not there mains have SAF on certain moves. It'll save your life. Especially Fox players considering hes on of the lightest players in the game.

EDIT: Reverse Aerial Rush(RAR) lol, nice name. Thanx Marth. Gotta do some studying on it.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 10, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Removing all of the items and playing on ONE stage is pretty much stripping the game to a "true" competitive form. Which, is just general faggotry, as you cut well over half of the game in the process.
> 
> Hence why the title tourneyfag is warranted. It's faggotry among people who play in a tourney fashion with their barebone rules.
> 
> ...



Truth.

To me, Melee was never a tourney-ready game just because of the sheer fact that "pro" players had to ban pretty much everything from the game except for ONE stage and the characters you play as to make it acceptable as a major tournament game.


----------



## Solar Bankai (Feb 10, 2008)

Ronin, add me to the list.  It will be a long time until I get the game (lives in Europe) but it should be interesting.

Probably a casual match, although I think I am quite skilled (can rip his peers apart in Melee).


----------



## K-deps (Feb 10, 2008)

Ronin said:


> We probably are. Its important for Ike that I know is true since his bair is his fastest aerial. BTW this isnt a glitch or a trick or anything but everyone should know about SAF. Super Armor Frames is when your character does a moves and takes damage but doesnt move. If you saw the vid where marth does his FS and Ike does aether, gets hit by it but stands still you know what im referring to.
> 
> I believe everyone should learn whether or not there mains have SAF on certain moves. It'll save your life. Especially Fox players considering hes on of the lightest players in the game.
> 
> EDIT: Reverse Aerial Rush(RAR) lol, nice name. Thanx Marth. Gotta do some studying on it.



I know about SAF but can you explain to me on how to use it effectively.


----------



## Harmonie (Feb 10, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Truth.
> 
> To me, Melee was never a tourney-ready game just because of the sheer fact that "pro" players had to ban pretty much everything from the game except for ONE stage and the characters you play as to make it acceptable as a major tournament game.



Were all stages banned except for Final Destination, or is that just a common assumption?

I remember a topic or two on SmashBoards that said which stages were banned, I didn't think Final Destination was the only one that wasn't.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 10, 2008)

Ronin you wanna add me?

Whats SAF? any one care to explain?


----------



## Harmonie (Feb 10, 2008)

Mushroom Forest? I don't think that's talking about SMRPG... SMRPG's forest is called "Forest Maze".

Still interesting, though.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 10, 2008)

Marth said:


> I know about SAF but can you explain to me on how to use it effectively.



At high percentages SAF become like a second shield. Thats why if you watch pro matches you can see them throw out "reckless" moves sometimes and you wonder why would they do that when their opponent is on the other side of the stage. Its just because getting hit during SAF you take damage but you dont get knocked back. 

As I type this I realize SAF is going to have to be used differently. Some SAF moves had to be l cancelled and that isnt in brawl anymore but alot od the moves in brawl have less lag anyways so it might work out in the end.



> Ronin you wanna add me?
> 
> Whats SAF? any one care to explain?



Super Armor Frames is when your character does a move and takes damage but doesnt move.read above also


THERE ARE SEVERAL TOURNAMENT LEGAL STAGES, FINAL D IS JUST THE MOST POPULAR AND COMMON ONE DISCUSSED.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 10, 2008)

Bassoonist said:


> Were all stages banned except for Final Destination, or is that just a common assumption?
> 
> I remember a topic or two on SmashBoards that said which stages were banned, I didn't think Final Destination was the only one that wasn't.



lol I was being sarcastic


----------



## Harmonie (Feb 10, 2008)

Wait... Roy and Mewtwo's victory themes?!

Aww... 

I wanted them both so bad. Why did Sakurai have to cut them?  Mewtwo especially. (even though I'm more of a Roy fan, Mewtwo not being back seems more ridiculous.)


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 10, 2008)

I like Lucario better than mewtwo he's not as floaty 

ok so how excatly do you do SAF? you just attack when you're about to get hit and that prevents knock back?


----------



## Ronin (Feb 10, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> I like Lucario better than mewtwo he's not as floaty
> 
> ok so how excatly do you do SAF? you just attack when you're about to get hit and that prevents knock back?



yea thats it but its about knowing which moves enable it and what point in the move does it occur.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 10, 2008)

I don't really get the Fox only thing.  In my school, yeah, many ppl use fox though...with some Link and CF, but I doubt it was ever Final D., No item,  Fox only.  It was just Final D, no item, beat up Linkaro who is using Pikachu with Foxes, play Pichu with google only.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 10, 2008)

ahh so I'll have to practice this 

Who's taunts does everybody like?
me personally I like Pikachu's


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 10, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> ahh so I'll have to practice this
> 
> Who's taunts does everybody like?
> me personally I like Pikachu's



PiKaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

It's so cute when it's stretch!


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 10, 2008)

I had everyone in my Japanese class going "Awwww" when I did it, it was hilarious


----------



## K-deps (Feb 10, 2008)

I bet some people probably know this but the reason the matches are taking so long is because the more you use a move the less knockback it does. That's why people find it harder to kill people. Here's a link of proof 


It's probably old news for some though.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 10, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> I had everyone in my Japanese class going "Awwww" when I did it, it was hilarious



Hold up.....  let's see......ah!



Awwwww......

Am I right if I say Pikachu's taunt is that, the "Hi ppl" theng from Melee, and that Fox taunt with lighting?


----------



## Dietsunkist (Feb 10, 2008)

The main thing I don't like about pro players, I don't like to use tourneyfags because my roommate is a lesbian and I find it offensive, is that they refuse to use intended aspects of the game, like items or stages, but complain when glitches are fixed. They would rather spend their time exploiting programing than learning to deal with unexpected twists in a match. There is no pokemon or item that can't be countered, but there are character-specific glitches that other characters don't have access to, but you don't ban the characters.

Edit: Yeah, I saw the knockback-diminishing aspect and think it is really cool. They had it in 64 and SSBM, but it was too small/slow to make a difference. I think it is a nice balancing effect.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 10, 2008)

I might put pikachu in my list of mains


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 10, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> I might put pikachu in my list of mains



Pikachu is already my main.  Actually, I never use anyone except Pikachu.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 10, 2008)

Dietsunkist said:


> The main thing I don't like about pro players, I don't like to use tourneyfags because my roommate is a lesbian and I find it offensive, is that they refuse to use intended aspects of the game, like items or stages, but complain when glitches are fixed. They would rather spend their time exploiting programing than learning to deal with unexpected twists in a match. There is no pokemon or item that can't be countered, but there are character-specific glitches that other characters don't have access to, but you don't ban the characters.
> 
> Edit: Yeah, I saw the knockback-diminishing aspect and think it is really cool. They had it in 64 and SSBM, but it was too small/slow to make a difference. I think it is a nice balancing effect.



lol you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 10, 2008)

Marth said:


> I bet some people probably know this but the reason the matches are taking so long is because the more you use a move the less knockback it does. That's why people find it harder to kill people. Here's a link of proof
> 
> 
> It's probably old news for some though.


News to me. It's a great aspect on Brawl since that would mean matches will now last longer.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 10, 2008)

I think the diminishing knockback adds to the depth and strategy of the game. It's a cool addition IMO.


----------



## Shade737 (Feb 10, 2008)

I was looking everywhere for this thread. My main would be Sonic first and Lucario second.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 10, 2008)

I think SAF will take place of WD people who can't use it effectevly will have a hard time beating those who can


----------



## Harmonie (Feb 10, 2008)

I wonder exactly how many people are going to main Sonic?

I can imagine seeing him CONSTANTLY used in online Brawl.


----------



## Shade737 (Feb 10, 2008)

Bassoonist said:


> I wonder exactly how many people are going to main Sonic?
> 
> I can imagine seeing him CONSTANTLY used in online Brawl.


If this happened I would switch to Lucario as my only Main.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 10, 2008)

Considering my connection I won't be using Wi-fi for anything but custum stages. I mean my connection is great in this computer which is right next to the wireless adaptor but the Wii is on the top floor.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 10, 2008)

Bassoonist said:


> I wonder exactly how many people are going to main Sonic?
> 
> I can imagine seeing him CONSTANTLY used in online Brawl.



People will for a while, for his cool factor, but most people will give up eventually because of the effort it takes to become good with him. He's hard to control etc. etc. 

Anyway, there are only a certain amount of characters, of course a lot of people are going to use a select few. But if you're good with one of those characters and like the character, then use it, be good with it, and win


----------



## Talon. (Feb 10, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Anyone know if its possible to self destruct yourself with pika's or Sonic's FS?



probably not, but it would be hilarious!


*pikachu activates final smash*
ALALALALALALALALAEEEEEEEE
boom.  :rofl


----------



## Ronin (Feb 10, 2008)

> Anyone know if its possible to self destruct yourself with pika's or Sonic's FS?



I stepped out for a while. needed a haircut*

Anyways, of course you can, just fly to far off screen. Pika's would be harder though I assume since its hard to control.



> People will for a while, for his cool factor, but most people will give up eventually because of the effort it takes to become good with him. He's hard to control etc. etc.



Agreed. I have a cousin who uses yoshi's egg roll and falls off the stage but he says sonic is his favorite character ever and he'll be "one with the hedgehog" I cant wait to laugh when I 4 stock him and all his deaths are suicides.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 10, 2008)

You can self-destruct with both if you're not careful


----------



## K-deps (Feb 10, 2008)

Ronin said:


> I stepped out for a while. needed a haircut*
> 
> Anyways, of course you can, just fly to far off screen. Pika's would be harder though I assume since its hard to control.
> 
> ...



How old is your cousin? He sounds really young for some reason


----------



## Ronin (Feb 10, 2008)

Marth said:


> How old is your cousin? He sounds really young for some reason



lol, hes not young actually, im 18 and hes 14 so not much younger than me. He's just an idiot. He's earned the title worst gamer in the world. He loves video games but every game I play him in I beat him.


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 10, 2008)

haha the diminishing attacks thing is great 
I have a friend who likes cheesing and uses marth's side smash and neutral b all the time to win.
Wait till i tell him this xD


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 10, 2008)

-Zelgadis- said:


> WaveDashing made combos fun.



For a bit, I thought you were the real Zelgadis.

He's not that great BTW. Even I can beat him. Which I have.


----------



## DA Dave (Feb 10, 2008)

Dietsunkist said:


> The main thing I don't like about pro players, I don't like to use tourneyfags because my roommate is a lesbian and I find it offensive, is that they refuse to use intended aspects of the game, like items or stages, but complain when glitches are fixed. They would rather spend their time exploiting programing than learning to deal with unexpected twists in a match. There is no pokemon or item that can't be countered, but there are character-specific glitches that other characters don't have access to, but you don't ban the characters.



The intended aspects of the game can influence the game so much though in a manner in which some people(tornyfags or w/e) don't like it, competitive play is all about taking the aspects of the game that seem more balanced and fair to use and using them in game play. In Melee's case its all about character v/s character on stages that are not totally gay or favor any 1 character perfectly which is why no characters are banned.

No one is stopping people from holding tornys with items and all stages allowed but that does not mean EVERYONE wants to play like that, especially when money is on the line.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 10, 2008)

-Zelgadis- said:


> The intended aspects of the game can influence the game so much though in a manner in which some people(tornyfags or w/e) don't like it, competitive play is all about taking the aspects of the game that seem more balanced and fair to use and using them in game play. In Melee's case its all about character v/s character on stages that are not totally gay or favor any 1 character perfectly which is why no characters are banned.
> 
> No one is stopping people from holding tornys with items and all stages allowed but that does not mean EVERYONE wants to play like that, especially when money is on the line.



Thank you. Your getting reps from me for like the rest of the year.
At least you address the issue from a non biased point of view and base it on fact. Your post is the true intention of why smash is played the way it is played competitively at least.


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 10, 2008)

Bassoonist said:


> I wonder exactly how many people are going to main Sonic?
> 
> I can imagine seeing him CONSTANTLY used in online Brawl.



I'm going to main sonic. (shock lol) I thought he would be kind of overused as well, but it doesn't really seem that way. None of my classmates like sonic that much. (ALOT of them are smash fans) when i look at SWF, mostly only hardcore sonic fanboys like myself really are into maining him. There was a massive amount of hype and 'OMGZ IM MAINING SONIC HE IZ SO COOL!!!!!11'  attitudes of his original inclusion though. 

If it turns out he's overused online, I don't really care. Ever since my discovery of him being in Brawl and hailing Sakurai as a god, I've promised myself to  dedicate all my time to learning how to become a true Sonic brawler, regardless of any other person's interests. I'm mostly gonna be brawling with my friends as the only Sonic player anyway.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 10, 2008)

I like MK, though his smashes aren't the best 

Lucas is another I wanna dedicate time to mastering as I like his playstyle

Sonic isn't for me, and I find his FS very cheap


----------



## K-deps (Feb 10, 2008)

-Zelgadis- said:


> The intended aspects of the game can influence the game so much though in a manner in which some people(tornyfags or w/e) don't like it, competitive play is all about taking the aspects of the game that seem more balanced and fair to use and using them in game play. In Melee's case its all about character v/s character on stages that are not totally gay or favor any 1 character perfectly which is why no characters are banned.
> 
> No one is stopping people from holding tornys with items and all stages allowed but that does not mean EVERYONE wants to play like that, especially when money is on the line.



QFT


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 10, 2008)

I personally prefer Items items on and I can deal with most levels


----------



## Hyde (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm going to vs ALL of you when I get Brawl, so add me to your lists!


----------



## Jazz (Feb 10, 2008)

Has anyone noticed Ness' FS is stronger than Lucas'?

Lucas, if one hits, it does 14%

If Ness' hits, it does 20%

Hmmmm...


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 10, 2008)

IDK 
I didn't notice, I haven't used Ness in Brawl yet


----------



## Ronin (Feb 10, 2008)

Mario said:


> Has anyone noticed Ness' FS is stronger than Lucas'?
> 
> Lucas, if one hits, it does 14%
> 
> ...



Yea, I think it was noted on the dojo when Ness was introduced.

EDIT: Nope I was wrong
EDIT2: What guide do you want hyde?


----------



## Noah (Feb 10, 2008)

The hell are these guides people keep requesting?


----------



## Jazz (Feb 10, 2008)

Why not ask Ronin?


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 10, 2008)

There are a lot of character guides on Smash Boards and Brawl Central. I've been keeping up w/ BC's more-so myself:


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 10, 2008)

I think I'm just gonna use the chars myself and come up with my own strategys


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 10, 2008)

I think Ness's does more damage because his goes outwards and therefore doesnt go in the middle as much,where as Lucas's probaly has a greater hit ratio.

Also seems Snake's grenades can be used as kamikaze tactics


----------



## CorruptedL (Feb 10, 2008)

Just curious how do you guys get SSBB avvies like the one 2Shea and other people have?

(Btw, sorry if i'm spamming.)


----------



## Jazz (Feb 10, 2008)

I have a strategy with Ness 

Knock them up, then juggle with up+A, when enoughdamage is done, jump+up+al, and smash them out

It works


----------



## Ronin (Feb 10, 2008)

Mario said:


> I have a strategy with Ness
> 
> Knock them up, then juggle with up+A, when enoughdamage is done, jump+up+al, and smash them out
> 
> It works



on cpu or human? cuz cant you DI away from the utilt juggle.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 10, 2008)

Ronin said:


> on cpu or human? cuz cant you DI away from the utilt juggle.



CPU

It doesn't work against normal people.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 10, 2008)

u know...now that smash is a smash hit...a co-worker of mine was wrong.  He told me that putting Snake in Smash will be the downfall of Nintendo.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 10, 2008)

Mario said:


> CPU
> 
> It doesn't work against normal people.




One day I'll surpass your dancing, until then I shall flamenco.


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 10, 2008)

Someone made a GIF of this after all.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 10, 2008)

Saw it yesterday, but not as a gif XD

fukken saved


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 10, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> Someone made a GIF of this after all.



thank u, thank u, thank u, thank u, thank u, thank u, thank u, thank u, thank u, thank u!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 10, 2008)

Joe Jefferson said:


> Just curious how do you guys get SSBB avvies like the one 2Shea and other people have?
> 
> (Btw, sorry if i'm spamming.)


From here:


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 10, 2008)

They finally got it into a flash!


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 10, 2008)

Joe Jefferson said:


> Just curious how do you guys get SSBB avvies like the one 2Shea and other people have?
> 
> (Btw, sorry if i'm spamming.)



No you're not spamming at all.

They're from a person named AbyssWolf on DeviantArt. Here's a link to the art:



Scroll down in the description to get the individual sprites.


----------



## CorruptedL (Feb 10, 2008)

2Shea said:


> No you're not spamming at all.
> 
> They're from a person named AbyssWolf on DeviantArt. Here's a link to the art:
> 
> ...



Ok,thanks man, and you use paint or photoshop to get them together like how you have yours(I hope paint works,because I don't have PS.)


----------



## Harmonie (Feb 10, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> Someone made a GIF of this after all.





It still hasn't got old.

It's weird, though... So is it like the center part of the landmaster is the only part that the game reads as existent? Maybe I'm thinking too much here, but that's really weird. XD


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 10, 2008)

Joe Jefferson said:


> Ok,thanks man, and you use paint or photoshop to get them together like how you have yours(I hope paint works,because I don't have PS.)



I used photoshop but theres no reason you couldn't use paint, so yeah you should be fine


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 10, 2008)

Yeah, the hole isn't even huge for the Landmaster to go through. I saw a gameplay vid where the Landmaster was on the bottom of the left side of Corneria. That looked more inaccurate to me.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 10, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> Yeah, the hole isn't even huge for the Landmaster to go through. I saw a gameplay vid where the Landmaster was on the bottom of the left side of Corneria. That looked more inaccurate to me.



maybe a glitch?


----------



## CorruptedL (Feb 10, 2008)

2Shea said:


> I used photoshop but theres no reason you couldn't use paint, so yeah you should be fine



Ok, thanks again, and btw does anyone have a vid of Lucario and action, 'cause I want to see how he fights, for when I get brawl.

EDITamn it, Paint doesn't work. I guess i'll only have to use one.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 10, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> Someone made a GIF of this after all.


Oh lawls 
Where is that from? Who's playing and such i mean


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 10, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Oh lawls
> Where is that from? Who's playing and such i mean



I'm not entirely sure, it's from a youtube video of a wolf v fox match, I think it's one of those Brawl gameplay vids. (correct me if I'm wrong.)


----------



## Jazz (Feb 10, 2008)

They could use CLSN (collision) boxes, which means most of the LANDOOO MASTAAA~ is nonexistent.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 10, 2008)

THE LANDMASTER IS A LIE!!


----------



## Masurao (Feb 10, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> Someone made a GIF of this after all.



Lol...no matter how many times I see it....it still makes me laugh.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 10, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> maybe a glitch?


No, the person using Landmaster was on the top and flew to the bottom.


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 10, 2008)

Joe Jefferson said:


> Ok, thanks again, and btw does anyone have a vid of Lucario and action, 'cause I want to see how he fights, for when I get brawl.
> 
> EDITamn it, Paint doesn't work. I guess i'll only have to use one.


tell me how you want them arranged and i can do it for you 


landmaster gif is still too funny


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 10, 2008)

RANDOU MASTAAA


----------



## Cipher (Feb 10, 2008)

Now I want to reenact that myself when I get Brawl!


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 10, 2008)

Once i get the chance I'm putting that GIF in my Siggeh


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 11, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> No, the person using Landmaster was on the top and flew to the bottom.



well..that make sense!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 11, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> well..that make sense!


It doesn't make sense because the area with the rockets is so tiny, it wouldn't be able to hold the Landmaster, but it did.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 11, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> It doesn't make sense because the area with the rockets is so tiny, it wouldn't be able to hold the Landmaster, but it did.



I know...that's why it make sense....


ok for real...it doesn't....


----------



## DA Dave (Feb 11, 2008)

So like does anyone else think Pits recovery is broken?


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 11, 2008)

-Zelgadis- said:


> So like does anyone else think Pits recovery is broken?



lol at sig!

here:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3x6-hZV2vY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 11, 2008)

IDK I haven't used Pit 

but MetaKnight's recovery is the shit


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 11, 2008)

Holy crap...Pit iz rape...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 11, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> IDK I haven't used Pit
> 
> but MetaKnight's recovery is the shit


Apparently, the fliers have really good recovery which sounds reasonable already. So maybe Charizard has good recovery too, unless his weight is in the way.


----------



## TheGreenSamurai78 (Feb 11, 2008)

Here's an example of how fast Sonic moves in Brawl.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeBbmITWZ0o[/YOUTUBE]


Sonic racing on Big Blue, he actually keeps up with the cars!


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 11, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> Apparently, the fliers have really good recovery which sounds reasonable already. So maybe Charizard has good recovery too, unless his weight is in the way.



meh...sure...let his weight be his downfall.


----------



## DA Dave (Feb 11, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> lol at sig!
> 
> here:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3x6-hZV2vY[/YOUTUBE]


Nice, thanks.


TheGreenSamurai78 said:


> Here's an example of how fast Sonic moves in Brawl.
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeBbmITWZ0o[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



Impressive, this forces me to think hes faster then Fox now =[


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 11, 2008)

Sonic is faster than Fox I'm pretty sure

Charizard has pretty good recovery 

If used in the hands of a N00b Pit is REALLY cheap


----------



## Caustic (Feb 11, 2008)

-Zelgadis- said:


> Impressive, this forces me to think hes faster then Fox now =[



Yeah, Sonic is the fastest character in the game, but that's to be expected.

However, the video is a bit misleading - Sonic has the Bunny Hood in that video. His normal running speed doesn't let him keep up (At least, I don't think it does.)

Anyway, I enjoyed today's Dojo Update. So many subtle jabs.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 11, 2008)

What was teh update?
I`m to lazy to check

and what is up with all the LOL's in everubody's names?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 11, 2008)

Tonight's update: Advanced techniques


Ukemi (roll recovery)
Perfect Shield (shield when attacked)
Stale-Move Negation (repeating moves become less powerful, talked about a few pages ago here)
Glancing Blows ("grazing" makes a 'chik' sound, practically nothing)
Swim (lose recovery time if damage is high)
Small Jump (self-explanatory, seems easier to do)
Pivot Grab (grabbing at less closer range when dashing and then turning around)
Eating While Reclining (can eat recovery items while still on floor when hit)
Breaking Reflectors (cannot reflect when projectile becomes overly powerful after reflected back and forth too much)


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 11, 2008)

-Zelgadis- said:


> So like does anyone else think Pits recovery is broken?



Lots of characters have extremely great recovery. Basically you can expect to return to the stage anywhere(aside from under) with most, if not all characters.

That is, of course, if you're not intercepted.


----------



## zagman505 (Feb 11, 2008)

yeah, wasn't there a video posted earlier of metaknight flying all the way around hyrule temple without landing once? O.o


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 11, 2008)

zagman505 said:


> yeah, wasn't there a video posted earlier of metaknight flying all the way around hyrule temple without landing once? O.o


Yep. Those with Gliding would naturally have better recovery.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 11, 2008)

Stale-Move Negation...I'd say that may very well be the most important change in the game...


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 11, 2008)

wait so the NA version'll be different than the Japanese version

aside from music and the likes


----------



## whamslam3 (Feb 11, 2008)

how would metaknight stand up agianst link if both players were at same level of goodness lol?


----------



## Solar Bankai (Feb 11, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Stale-Move Negation...I'd say that may very well be the most important change in the game...



Stale-Move was in Melee though, if I remember....


----------



## furious styles (Feb 11, 2008)

Pit looks like a pretty fun play. If I need a break from maining Dedede, I'll try him out.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 11, 2008)

Endiss said:


> Stale-Move was in Melee though, if I remember....



In Melee it wasn't only decrease in damage but the change in Brawl it's a decrease of damage and knockback.


----------



## Solar Bankai (Feb 11, 2008)

Marth said:


> In Melee it wasn't only decrease in damage but the change in Brawl it's a decrease of damage and knockback.



Ah right.  Cool, thats better then, less spamming.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 11, 2008)

Endiss said:


> Ah right.  Cool, thats better then, less spamming.



Morning all. I don't think it'll be less spamming really. I think we'll just have to change how we rack up damage. The Ken combo will be less effective but once Ken plays enough he'll alter it to make it work. Same thing with other players I can't see Falcon players not using the knee just because it gets weaker, its Falcon official Finisher. Same with me, since I mained Shiek I had to use Zelda and her lightning kick is an awesome finisher, regardless if it gets weaker theres no way I'm gonna stop using it as a finisher.


----------



## Solar Bankai (Feb 11, 2008)

How good is Marth in Brawl?


----------



## Shade737 (Feb 11, 2008)

Endiss said:


> How good is Marth in Brawl?



I want to know that too cause in Melee I used to use him allot.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 11, 2008)

*The Blue Haired Bad Ass*

Ike Moveset
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=c208KYdc8W0&session=GbSPMoord7xiH75WcLKiDa01ePDVZ1FNQp2iTf7QFiotNbCM2rpfkdXJOWQiG5LOIM-fHRUt3lXLrA03bsByvu17NUfocogPX_9y9wYRmXyjSw3nAWPyPeLIbHyUY4AKcrF8K6SvWSl-szfnJ5f02IJug8jU8LOPgQ0SJ_5RPzvkFXiH1WMwuIfCMMt1yniXb8h0tsY9xXH40NvTFjRADMxuADCLiN5cUHl2TTVmeHpDmv5VqUMbPdkyDS_THJn9[/YOUTUBE]


Ike Movement-watch for short hop,edge guarding,reverse aerial
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=TH0yE5pLt2s[/YOUTUBE]


Ike Tricks and Techniques/Combos
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=BLvOlFyhpdo[/YOUTUBE]

Ike Percentages and Range-must know for Ike mainers
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=xXmfNQyLT5M[/YOUTUBE]

Ike kill Percentages
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=eypJdxa1LZk[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## Harmonie (Feb 11, 2008)

Endiss said:


> How good is Marth in Brawl?



I have heard lots of people say that he's still very good.

That's great, because I'm planning on maining him.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 11, 2008)

hahahahaha....I laugh at stale-move thing.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 11, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Ike Moveset
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=c208KYdc8W0&session=GbSPMoord7xiH75WcLKiDa01ePDVZ1FNQp2iTf7QFiotNbCM2rpfkdXJOWQiG5LOIM-fHRUt3lXLrA03bsByvu17NUfocogPX_9y9wYRmXyjSw3nAWPyPeLIbHyUY4AKcrF8K6SvWSl-szfnJ5f02IJug8jU8LOPgQ0SJ_5RPzvkFXiH1WMwuIfCMMt1yniXb8h0tsY9xXH40NvTFjRADMxuADCLiN5cUHl2TTVmeHpDmv5VqUMbPdkyDS_THJn9[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty cool stuff there...I trust you're takig notes.


----------



## CorruptedL (Feb 11, 2008)

Is Pit any good in Brawl?


----------



## Psysalis (Feb 11, 2008)

linkaro posted a vid on the page before this one, shows how pit works ^^

should be the first post on that page


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 11, 2008)

Psysalis said:


> linkaro posted a vid on the page before this one, shows how pit works ^^
> 
> should be the first post on that page



and I shall re-post...again....twice...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3x6-hZV2vY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 11, 2008)

I dislike Pit I like MK better
though Pit has stronger smashes than MK amd Pit's Fs is good to hit multiple people while MKs is only good to hit one person or multiple people standing in the same spot


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 11, 2008)

correct me if I'm wrong but in order to use Pikachu's FS in it's full power, use also have to press the special button at the right time to unleash the Tackle part of volt tackle or else, it was just a Volt Tickle.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 11, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> correct me if I'm wrong but in order to use Pikachu's FS in it's full power, use also have to press the special button at the right time to unleash the Tackle part of volt tackle or else, it was just a Volt Tickle.


 
IDK I'll try to get his FS out later when I play it

P.s Mertoid Prime 3 is a good game
I just got it last night


----------



## Dietsunkist (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey guys, according to a thread on smashboards, this is a breakdown of running speeds for all the characters: 

1) Sonic
2) Captain Falcon
3) Fox
4) Zero Suit Samus
5) Shiek
6) Meta Knight
7) Charizard
8) Pikachu
9) Diddy Kong
10) Marth
11) Toon Link
12) Yoshi
13) DK
14) Pit
15) Game & Watch
16) Mario
16) Lucas
17) Ivysaur
18) Bowser
19) Robot
20) Falco
21) Samus
22) Lacario
22) Wolf
23) Ness
23) Pikman & Olimar
23) Ice Climbers
24) Squirtle
25) Luigi
26) Ike
26) Kirby
27) Peach
29) Wario
30) Snake
31) Link
32) Zelda
33) King DeDeDe
34) Ganondorf
35) Jiggly Puff

Something interesting to note, Squirtle, who plays the fastest, supposed runs the slowest of the three.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah,m Squirtle is only good for aerial combos

Charizard is the powerhouse, Ivysaur is the thrower


----------



## Akuma (Feb 11, 2008)

Dietsunkist said:


> Hey guys, according to a thread on smashboards, this is a breakdown of running speeds for all the characters:
> 
> 1) Sonic
> 2) Captain Falcon
> ...




interesting that charizard is cose to the top, I havent seen many vids of him i guess.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 11, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Pretty cool stuff there...I trust you're takig notes.



Ofcourse I'm taking notes. I got to play Brawl today btw. Only for three 2 minute KO fest though. Im gonna get to play again on wednesday and longer hopefully.


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 11, 2008)

Awesome Ike vids.

It seems lvl 9 CPU's are more improved in Brawl than Melee.
They know edgeguard and don't seemingly run into smashes.
Luigi doesnt side b to recover anymore.
Metaknight actually keeps his distance when thrown away.
They make you come to them by firing projectiles at you.
They'll actually come off the stage and meteor stage you.
When recovering to a stage,they actually DI into a different direction instead of yours.
Someone even said when they tried to cover their CPU Bowser purposely jumped off and hung on the edge so they couldn't recover.

Sounds awesome


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 11, 2008)

original Hisagi


----------



## Ronin (Feb 11, 2008)

Ike Vs. The only real clone
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=0b7rLSB_zmI[/YOUTUBE]

Ike Begins his journey show who is the best SSB swordsman;

Ike vs Link
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=9IcLHiyJaWE[/YOUTUBE]

Ike Vs Toon Link
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=b5l_XKyEvfk[/YOUTUBE]

Ike Vs MK
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=UE2e51PSfVI&feature=user[/YOUTUBE]

Ike is coming for you Marth....
​


----------



## Jazz (Feb 11, 2008)

Ronin, you should change your name to Ike XD


----------



## Ronin (Feb 11, 2008)

Mario said:


> Ronin, you should change your name to Ike XD



I was going to but I decided to go the old nostalgic route and use my old handle from when I was competitive in the Florida area. Since SSB is wifi now I'm going to bring back the name and try to get my old game together. Since I only play casual now my shiek strats have diminished.


----------



## kewlmyc (Feb 11, 2008)

How do you change your name anyway?


----------



## Ronin (Feb 11, 2008)

kewlmyc said:


> How do you change your name anyway?



Scientific proof to show that Pein is a Namikaze 

Read first post or you'll make Goob angry.


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 11, 2008)

^Name change thread at the bottom of the site.
I think in help forum?

@Ori
How is snake a clone 

Edit:lol that edge technique Ike uses is sooo cheap xD


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 11, 2008)

I know most everyone has seen it, but here it is again for great justice!!

*NF Brawl Clan* Go!!


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah I just signed up,but I really can't know for sure who I'm gonna main

For all I know it could be DDD,Diddy,and Lucas 
I've gotta get the game first and hopefully like the characters I like


----------



## Ronin (Feb 11, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> ^Name change thread at the bottom of the site.
> I think in help forum?
> *
> @Ori
> ...



MGS joke. The whole naked snake,solid snake thing. Those who know the MGS storyline know what I'm talking about.



			
				Mishudo said:
			
		

> *Mish*
> Mains: Snake,Ike,Wolf



If change your mains from these 3, I'll never forgive you.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 11, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Ike is coming for you Marth....
> ​



What did I do? 

I'll except Ike as a tie for best swordsman. He's just to bad ass.

And yea Snake is actually a clone unlike all the other supposed "clones"


----------



## Masurao (Feb 11, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Ofcourse I'm taking notes. I got to play Brawl today btw. Only for three 2 minute KO fest though. Im gonna get to play again on wednesday and longer hopefully.



Heh...that's cool. I really want to play Brawl now just to get a feel for it but w/e. I'll just practice a shitload when it comes out.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 11, 2008)

Link removed


----------



## Masurao (Feb 11, 2008)

Mario said:


> Link removed



Great song...hell, all the songs in this game are great.


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 11, 2008)

Ronin said:


> MGS joke. The whole naked snake,solid snake thing. Those who know the MGS storyline know what I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> If change your mains from these 3, I'll never forgive you.



Oh x];;
Well technically Ike's a clone from Greil then except the whole aether and stuff but who cares about that

lol,that's not too good then.
Only horrible thing about Snake is the whole "Lulzifigetgrabbedimdead" thing.
Other then that,the bombs look bloody fun.
and I used to play as Roy/Sheik/Falco alot so I should be pretty good with these characters..


----------



## Ronin (Feb 11, 2008)

Mario said:


> Link removed



As many times as I've heard that damn song I still like it. Its classic.  My child hood is coming back to me. Dammit Mario no I have to go buy red version and play it again or else my soul will feel empty.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 11, 2008)

Link removed

This Marth makes me look like an idiot


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 11, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Dammit Mario no I have to go buy red version and play it again or else my soul will feel empty.



Get Fire Red for Advance 
---

Anyway, has anyone seen this? I dunno if this is common knowledge, but I had no idea you could do this:

Link removed


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 11, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Get Fire Red for Advance
> ---
> 
> Anyway, has anyone seen this? I dunno if this is common knowledge, but I had no idea you could do this:
> ...



Lol yeah 2shea,this got a whole update in the smashbros site one day.
It's the footstool jump :]



Marth said:


> Link removed
> 
> This Marth makes me look like an idiot



Lol it's official.
Ike's the epitome of badass


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 11, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Get Fire Red for Advance
> ---
> 
> Anyway, has anyone seen this? I dunno if this is common knowledge, but I had no idea you could do this:
> ...



Yeah they mentioned it a while ago on the Dojo that you could jump off people in Brawl. It can also be used as an Meteor Attack if your both in the air.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 11, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Lol yeah 2shea,this got a whole update in the smashbros site one day.
> It's the footstool jump :]



Ahh I see lol, that's what I get for not keeping up w/ the dojo all the time xD

Anyway, yeah apparently it can be kinda letha if you do it on people as they're trying to recover back to the stage and it'll make them just fall straight down. Once again, I know it just seems cooler to me since I didn't know about it xD


----------



## Jazz (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah, I'm gonna buy Firered now too 

Also, I'm gonna test out Ike now.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 11, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Get Fire Red for Advance
> ---
> 
> Anyway, has anyone seen this? I dunno if this is common knowledge, but I had no idea you could do this:
> ...



Heh..I never knew you could do that..must have missed that update.


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 11, 2008)

I so wanna do this 



and a comic about it


----------



## Ronin (Feb 11, 2008)

Mario said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna buy Firered now too
> 
> Also, I'm gonna test out Ike now.



Give me good impressions. I need to fine tune my strats.


----------



## kewlmyc (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## K-deps (Feb 11, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Give me good impressions. I need to fine tune my strats.



Well sometime that's obvious is how some of Ike's moves have deceptive speed and range which seems to catch a lot of people off guard. Using quick draw as an approach seems to be a great approach. His up tilt also seems to be one of his better moves. It seems to hit people beside you which is good.

That's all I have after a few vids. I'll tell you more once I see more.


Also Diddy Kong gif...Priceless


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 11, 2008)

kewlmyc said:


>



What the hell!?


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 11, 2008)

kewlmyc said:


>


----------



## Masurao (Feb 11, 2008)

kewlmyc said:


>



Lol..looks like Diddy is enjoying himself.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 11, 2008)

Oy....vey.....more silly stuff.....shame on u Mario!  Shame on u Diddy.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 11, 2008)

Its funny how the flowers in the backround have smiles on their faces. Maybe diddy can try the back next time


----------



## Jazz (Feb 11, 2008)

It was a party... I was drunk... DON'T JUDGE ME *runs in shame*

But I won't be able to buy FR till next week because my boss is a bastard


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 11, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Heh..I never knew you could do that..must have missed that update.


Really...? Footstool Jump was one of the earliest updates on the Dojo.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 11, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> Really...? Footstool Jump was one of the earliest updates on the Dojo.



Don't know how I missed that update...but thanks for the link.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 11, 2008)

pek got a birthday vid from Iria, the lucky bastard.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 11, 2008)

Ronin said:


> pek got a birthday vid from Iria, the lucky bastard.



What kind of vid?


----------



## Ronin (Feb 11, 2008)

Marth said:


> What kind of vid?



eh, just a vid of her wishing him a happy bday and she even had a cupcake for  him....


----------



## K-deps (Feb 11, 2008)

Ronin said:


> eh, just a vid of her wishing him a happy bday and she even had a cupcake for  him....



Thats cool.

I Love Cupcakes 


So Ronin finding anything new on ike?


----------



## Ronin (Feb 11, 2008)

Marth said:


> Thats cool.
> 
> I Love Cupcakes
> 
> ...



Just that qucik draw has so many possibilities. It has little lag so almost any move can be performed at the end of it. 

also uthrow to utilt(repeat and tech chase if necessary) to aether(up+b) is the combo im loving right now. If done at low percentages I think you can land a quick draw to a forward smash. hopefully mario can test this out since Im not gonna play again till wednesday.

Still watching videos though so I'll see what happens, I'm noting them all right now.


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 11, 2008)

Add me to your list Ori 
*Casual*


----------



## Ronin (Feb 11, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Add me to your list Ori
> *Casual*



Done


The thread is pretty slow today.


EDIT: I want a cupcake


----------



## whamslam3 (Feb 11, 2008)

after watching those vids im scared of ike now he seems like an all around good char all his attacks seem rly strong and he has good moves to set up for combo attacks and just by watching those vids his recovery jump attack looks to be like one of the best in the game. i see why u use him and i dont like how ike beat metaknight


----------



## Jazz (Feb 11, 2008)

Sup Wham?  I made you those gifs in your sig.


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 11, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Done
> 
> 
> The thread is pretty slow today.
> ...



Not really,you probaly just want Iria's cupcakes 
*shot*

Well there's nothing really to talk about,espciall since half of the people in this thread don't even have the game yet.
But alot of you have played it.
I havn't even played itonce


----------



## whamslam3 (Feb 11, 2008)

u did mario?


----------



## Jazz (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah, I had a Name Change


----------



## K-deps (Feb 11, 2008)

I wanna play this game so badly!!!
Who here has this game anyway?


----------



## Jazz (Feb 11, 2008)

I have the game


----------



## Tefax (Feb 11, 2008)

Marth said:


> I wanna play this game so badly!!!
> Who here has this game anyway?



Same here  It's such a torture to watch all that wonderful Brawl videos


----------



## K-deps (Feb 11, 2008)

Mario said:


> I have the game



Grrrrrr have u unlocked everyone?

Also Ronin

Ike Videos : Happy birthday, Pekkles. <3
Happy birthday, Pekkles. <3
Link removed

Life is boring without this game


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 11, 2008)

Mario said:


> I have the game



Yes you do, but what is this I see? Wasting precious time playing ADVANCE WARS?!?!? I bet you haven't been playing Brawl 24/7 since you've gotten it, pure neglect I say. 



> Name the songs you want and maybe, juuust maybe, I could upload them for you.
> 
> Given that it isn't like, 100/317 of the songs.



Thanks a bunch , but as it turns out, a friend of mine had already d-loaded the OST today and got me the songs just a few minutes ago.


----------



## Tefax (Feb 11, 2008)

Mario said:


> I have the game



I envy you 



Marth said:


> Grrrrrr have u unlocked everyone?
> 
> Also Ronin
> 
> ...



More torture


----------



## Ronin (Feb 11, 2008)

Marth said:


> Grrrrrr have u unlocked everyone?
> 
> Also Ronin
> 
> ...



Life is torture when you get to play for six minutes and have to wait till wednesday to play again. Thanx for the vids btw.

Freakin sweet find Marth. In the third vid, the one with Diddy. I just noticed Ike's aether spikes when enemy is trying to edge guard. Thats the first time I've seen it so far.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 11, 2008)

Gah yeah, I've gotten to play it once and won't again untill the 22nd 

Oh well, I know it's gonna be awesome when we all actually get it, so the wait is well worth it.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 11, 2008)

It's official: This is Ike's game (and marth)

Ike seems like such a complete character except for speed. But his speed seems cool with me.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 11, 2008)

Marth said:


> Ike seems like such a complete character except for speed. But his speed seems cool with me.



I agree, Sakurai and HAL did a great job trying to make the game and its characters as balanced as possible.



Marth said:


> It's official: *This is Ike's game* (and marth)



Im sure once brawl hits the states Ike will be even better.The costume color in the third video with Ike and Diddy is the color I plan on using, the royal blue one.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 11, 2008)

Marth said:


> Grrrrrr have u unlocked everyone?
> 
> Also Ronin
> 
> ...



Duh, of course I have


----------



## Masurao (Feb 11, 2008)

Marth said:


> Grrrrrr have u unlocked everyone?
> 
> Also Ronin
> 
> ...



Cool videos...of course watching them doesn't help the wait. Damn you Mario and DS.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 11, 2008)

So Mario, when can I come over and pwn you?


----------



## K-deps (Feb 11, 2008)

Snake Owns


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRATNm9sdBo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Masurao (Feb 11, 2008)

Marth said:


> Snake Owns
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRATNm9sdBo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Lol that was a pretty interesting video.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 11, 2008)

Ken might have been able to come back from that with snake, they call him mr perfect di after all.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 11, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Ken might have been able to come back from that with snake, they call him mr perfect di after all.



He's probably working on perfecting his Brawl game now.

Anyone else so freakin bored!!!!


----------



## Ronin (Feb 11, 2008)

Marth said:


> He's probably working on perfecting his Brawl game now.
> 
> Anyone else so freakin bored!!!!



I'm bored also.The tv in my room is acting crappy so Im trolling the net right now. I think im gonna fire up the 64 emukator though.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 11, 2008)

We're all bored(except those of you who have it). I really should be working on my sequentail art project that's due for my 11:00 class on Thrusday..but meh procrastination FTW.


----------



## Junas (Feb 11, 2008)

Marth said:


> Snake Owns
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRATNm9sdBo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



I lol'ed at Snake... He seems not to be the type doing that to himself... 
Great video!


----------



## Jazz (Feb 11, 2008)

HOLY SHIT

I was drawing just now and the oencil tip broke, and flew into my eye

My eye hurts like shit now


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 11, 2008)

Alucard Tepes said:


> I lol'ed at Snake... He seems not to be the type doing that to himself...
> Great video!


And Snake would've made it back on stage before that last hit.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 11, 2008)

Mario said:


> HOLY SHIT
> 
> I was drawing just now and the oencil tip broke, and flew into my eye
> 
> My eye hurts like shit now



Ouch.

But don't you generally scream "Mamma mia!" when stuff like that happens instead of "holy shit"?


----------



## K-deps (Feb 11, 2008)

Mario said:


> HOLY SHIT
> 
> I was drawing just now and the oencil tip broke, and flew into my eye
> 
> My eye hurts like shit now



That happened cause you're not playing Brawl right now


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 11, 2008)

WHY IS PPL PLAYING BRAWL!!!!???


----------



## Jazz (Feb 11, 2008)

cuz i bought it like 9 days ago

lulz


----------



## Ronin (Feb 11, 2008)

Marth said:


> That happened cause you're not playing Brawl right now



I agree, its a sign that your eyes should be on brawl.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 11, 2008)

Mario said:


> cuz i bought it like 9 days ago
> 
> lulz



Once again..I say damn you. How about you sell me your Jap Wii and Jap Brawl copy and I'lll give you a + rep. Seems like a fair trade.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah, I'd send you $350 dollars worth of stuff for measly rep?


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 11, 2008)

> *Currently Playing: Super Smash Bros. Brawl*



Glad you came to your senses.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 11, 2008)

Mario said:


> Yeah, I'd send you $350 dollars worth of stuff for measly rep?



Oh silly, rep is worth way more then $350.

And thank you for changing your sig to playing Brawl.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 11, 2008)

I's actually because I'm stuck in Advance Wars XD


----------



## K-deps (Feb 11, 2008)

Bowser....BROKEN?!??!!?

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=p1wx0bz_6FQ[/YOUTUBE]

Apparently after doing side b in the air he can keep jumping. In other words......... FLYING BOWSA!!


----------



## Ronin (Feb 11, 2008)

Marth said:


> Bowser....BROKEN?!??!!?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=p1wx0bz_6FQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Apparently after doing side b in the air he can keep jumping. In other words......... FLYING BOWSA!!


Thats just perfect, now gimpy is gonna be an even bigger ass with bowser. 

With that said Im out, I got an early class tomorrow so, im off.


----------



## DA Dave (Feb 11, 2008)

Good shit Bowser.


----------



## whamslam3 (Feb 11, 2008)

can u guys find any cool metaknight videos?


----------



## Masurao (Feb 11, 2008)

Marth said:


> Bowser....BROKEN?!??!!?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=p1wx0bz_6FQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Apparently after doing side b in the air he can keep jumping. In other words......... FLYING BOWSA!!



Lol wtf? That's pretty awesome.


----------



## DA Dave (Feb 11, 2008)

On second thought they should wait to be showing all these glitches. what if they take them out b4 we get them here in the US =[


----------



## whamslam3 (Feb 11, 2008)

they prob wont


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 11, 2008)

Oi!  What do u guys thing of giving Lucario a stereo-typical Martial Art teacher voice...u know..."Young Grasshop-per"


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh god, seems like new exploits/glitches are being discovered day by day.


----------



## whamslam3 (Feb 11, 2008)

ya i hope no more glitches are found that would suck


----------



## Masurao (Feb 11, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Oh god, seems like new exploits/glitches are being discovered day by day.



It was bound to happen with people constantly looking for new techniques.


----------



## whamslam3 (Feb 11, 2008)

@cal true
ya who is mad that they didnt put geno or mallow in this game that would have been so awsome. take out the fox clones and put in these 2 chars plz!


----------



## DA Dave (Feb 11, 2008)

Glitches are awesome lol


whamslam3 said:


> @cal true
> ya who is mad that they didnt put geno or mallow in this game that would have been so awsome. take out the fox clones and put in these 2 chars plz!



I'm not, since they are both lame to me.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 11, 2008)

> *Posted by: OrlanduEX @ Smashboards.com*
> 
> The game might get patched by Wii system update or something. Know what I mean? Like I heard Diamond and Pearl got patched over WiFi already. There were some moves that didn't work right in the Japanese version, but it was fixed in the NA version and all Japanese players got the patch over WiFi apparently. I imagine they could do something like that for Brawl.



If it's true what he said about Diamond and Pearl, then I truly do hope Nintendo does something similar with Brawl over WiFi. :sweat


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 11, 2008)

Another glitch?



			
				BrawlCentral said:
			
		

> *Permanent Final Smash Jigglypuff*
> Chaos Kid has discovered a glitch during his stream to make Jigglypuff stay enormous permanently, unless she is KO'd. So far this has been tested on The Bridge of Eldin, but may work on other stages with reappearing structures, such as Spear Pillar.
> 
> There is no advantage to performing this, and it's just for show. Jigglypuff does not gain any extra power, knockback resistance, or anything while staying in her gigantic form. To do this on Bridge of Eldin, get a Final Smash with Jigglypuff and wait for the bridge to get blown up. When you see the Twilight warp appear, float into the place that the bridge is going to reappear and perform the Final Smash. Jigglypuff will grow huge as the bridge is formed again, and part of her body will be in it. After the Final Smash is over, Jiggly will act as if she was hit and will then be lying on top of the bridge. After this she is free to move around, attack, taunt or do anything she pleases.
> ...


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 12, 2008)

I kinda wish Megaman was in this that would've been cool

ok another one of my rants about characters

Snake is pretty good it just takes some time to get used too, and his FS is really good

Pikachu has the best taunts in the game IMO

Ike is good if you can get used to his speed and timing your attacks right


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 12, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> I kinda wish Megaman was in this that would've been cool
> 
> ok another one of my rants about characters
> 
> ...



have u tried Pika's FS like I told u?  did it work?


----------



## Halcyon Days (Feb 12, 2008)

I think the glitches only make it a harder game to play. Since we know the glitches we should be able to counter them.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 12, 2008)

Jigglyglitch is awesome since it doesn't crazy help you at all.

Bowser's gonna end up tourney-banned at this rate, lol. His grab-and-suicide move is way to friggin' good, and you could stall forever if you get stuck under the stage...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 12, 2008)

Tonight's update: the Mario Bros. stage!! Unlocked by completing Event 19: Wario Bros.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeah pretty fun stage, definitely different, definitely tourney banned 

On a side note....


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 12, 2008)

Mario Bros!

Ah the memories. I remember playing that game for well over a hundred levels...never had quite the patience to find the ending/kill screen...if there was one...


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 12, 2008)

Couldn't pass this picture up


----------



## Maycara (Feb 12, 2008)

^if somebody actually looked like that in Real Life...I would shit my pants...then run for my life... FEAR the 2d bacon! FEAR IT!!!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 12, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Mario Bros!
> 
> Ah the memories. I remember playing that game for well over a hundred levels...never had quite the patience to find the ending/kill screen...if there was one...



I forget but..I think after 11 levels [or is it 24?] the game just simply loops over and over with no end.

Ice Climbers, Balloon Fighter, and Clu Clu Land also did that. None of those games "end".


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Feb 12, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Jigglyglitch is awesome since it doesn't crazy help you at all.
> 
> Bowser's gonna end up tourney-banned at this rate, lol. His grab-and-suicide move is way to friggin' good, and you could stall forever if you get stuck under the stage...



His "multijump" only works just over the stage so it?s quite useless...


----------



## Psysalis (Feb 12, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]i2oAFhA7wsc[/YOUTUBE]

skip to 1:09 -1:13 lol if you want, it happened again


----------



## Ronin (Feb 12, 2008)

Psysalis said:


> skip to 1:09 -1:13 lol if you want, it happened again



Once you saw him activate it you could tell that would happen, that guy is just an idiot.


----------



## Even (Feb 12, 2008)

Anyone know how to activate Snake's codec messages on Shadow Moses Island?? I can't do it....


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 12, 2008)

Even said:


> Anyone know how to activate Snake's codec messages on Shadow Moses Island?? I can't do it....


 
Just try all of the taunts

of maybe it's like Fox's secret taunt in Melee


----------



## Immortalized (Feb 12, 2008)

I already pre-ordered mine. I so can't wait. Been playing my old SSB on other systems lol.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 12, 2008)

I can't believe some people are gonna actually stick with Melee

I group of people refuse to play because they took out L-canceling

P.s. I did the "Gltch" thats in my sig yesterday it was pretty funny


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 12, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> I can't believe some people are gonna actually stick with Melee
> 
> I group of people *refuse to play because they took out L-canceling*



That is one of the dumbest thing's I've heard in a while.

Oh well, their loss.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 12, 2008)

*w00t!* I got to play Smash today! And I don't mean Melee!


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 12, 2008)

Lol,Im gonna go play my 64 now x]


----------



## Masurao (Feb 12, 2008)

Woot! Fox only! Good job.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 12, 2008)

MAMA MIA!

I just made a Giant Purrin 

*wait for poop refence joke*


----------



## K-deps (Feb 12, 2008)

Mario said:


> MAMA MIA!
> 
> I just made a Giant Purrin
> 
> *wait for poop refence joke*



I see what you did there 

Purrin=Poop


----------



## K-deps (Feb 12, 2008)

2 Vids. One of Ike's SAF at work and one of something funny
First one is more important




[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=YoYmG4_6ews[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-5qQq-hkSg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ronin (Feb 12, 2008)

@Marth

Did you read the pm I sent you?

EDIT: Awesome find for Ike SAF.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 12, 2008)

The moral of that second video is simple.

Practice Safe Wii Playing.  No Glove, no Love.


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 12, 2008)

Bowser is Gimpy.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 12, 2008)

Use US/global Jewtube link.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 12, 2008)

Ronin said:


> @Marth
> 
> Did you read the pm I sent you?
> 
> EDIT: Awesome find for Ike SAF.



Yea I just Pm'd you back. 
And we should start talking about the specifics you posted in the pm soon.
Almost March


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 12, 2008)

Lol everyone's Sakura-ized 
It's still about 27 days till release sadly.


----------



## kewlmyc (Feb 12, 2008)

What the hell is going on?

EDIT:  nevermind


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 12, 2008)

Someone set up us the bomb


----------



## K-deps (Feb 12, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Lol everyone's Sakura-ized
> It's still about 27 days till release sadly.



What's Sakura-ized?



kewlmyc said:


> What the hell is going on?



And what you talkin bout Willis?


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 12, 2008)

You dont pay attention good 
everyone's name was an animation of Sakura.

and more snake goodness.
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=01UDKYfOz0E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## K-deps (Feb 12, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> You dont pay attention good
> everyone's name was an animation of Sakura.
> 
> and more snake goodness.
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=01UDKYfOz0E[/YOUTUBE]



Wow don't know how I missed that one

Well this video is for Mario. This video shows Mario at his best.(especially the end)


[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=7wzwFYjPWrY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jazz (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeah, I fucking rock.


----------



## DA Dave (Feb 12, 2008)

Mario got a recovery upgrade.


Mishudo said:


> You dont pay attention good
> everyone's name was an animation of Sakura.
> 
> and more snake goodness.
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=01UDKYfOz0E[/YOUTUBE]



Dude playing Sonic sucked.


----------



## Volke (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi everyone 

Can't wait until I get my hands on this. Had it preordered for months.

Haven't decided who to main yet, but Ike, Pit, Wolf, Falco, Link, Samus and Meta Knight look pretty awsome.

EDIT: That Sonic was pretty bad...


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 12, 2008)

Snake looks like a great fighter although his special moves are a bit slow. But he's great at setting traps with all those explosives...

Needz moar neck snapping though...


----------



## Volke (Feb 12, 2008)

Snake's Side Smash is pretty damn strong too. And yes, more neck snapping is good 

Is it true that Lucario's attacks get stronger and more damaging as his damage goes up(max of 200%)?


----------



## Ronin (Feb 12, 2008)

Volke said:


> Is it true that Lucario's attacks get stronger and more damaging as his damage goes up(max of 200%)?



Cant give you a solid answer but at 999% his neutral b is twice(maybe bigger) its normal size.

Look at vid for proof
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Q9WJAv-yzcM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​@Marth; Mario; -Zelgadis- check your pm, new info

@nmaster- kirby with mario hat=win. Thats the best one IMO.


----------



## Volke (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks Ronin

(nice sig)


----------



## Ronin (Feb 12, 2008)

Volke said:


> Thanks Ronin
> 
> (nice Epic sig)



Fixed it for you


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 12, 2008)

-Zelgadis- said:


> Dude playing Sonic sucked.



Indeed. I was quite embarrassed at that display.

LOL, I'm seeing a lot of awesome FE9 characters in this thread.  

(Contemplating adding Sothe to my sig)


----------



## K-deps (Feb 12, 2008)

Anyone else not like the sides on the new FD.
Seems like a Marth Killer  (new smiley?)


----------



## Volke (Feb 12, 2008)

@Ronin: i like the fix better 

@Dark Aether: FE in general is just awsome

@Marth: Don't really mind them...but I do dislike how it seems that Marth's sword got a bit shorter...

Some nice matches...(Gimpyfish in a tourney, his Meta Knight vs G&W, Pit, Snake, Kirby and err...forgot xD)
Do You Know... lol


----------



## Masurao (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeah Gimpy's videos are pretty cool..I was actually watching quite a several of them a few minutes ago.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 12, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> Trying to find epic Sothe pic to replace my current sig)



I think thats what you meant to say.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 12, 2008)

Marth said:


> Anyone else not like the sides on the new FD.
> Seems like a Marth Killer  (new smiley?)


----------



## Volke (Feb 12, 2008)

It's odd to see Gimpy not playing as Bowser...
Although, he did say that he is waiting to get his own copy of the game so he can adjust to some of the subtle changes Brawl has for Bowser. Until then, MK is his main.

EDIT: Ronin, must you edit "epic" into every post?


----------



## Ronin (Feb 12, 2008)

Volke said:


> EDIT: Ronin, must you make *epic* edit's by adding "epic" into every post?



I think it looks better now


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 12, 2008)

*OVAH 1 MILLION!*

Just felt like it was necessary.

and Ori that "epic edit" wasn't correctly edited


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 12, 2008)

Volke said:


> Some nice matches...(Gimpyfish in a tourney, his Meta Knight vs G&W, Pit, Snake, Kirby and err...forgot xD)
> Do You Know... lol



I don't see any UpB from Gimpy's metaknight. He must not know of it.

Plus, they look like they're in SSBmelee mode still...


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 12, 2008)

Ronin said:


> I think thats what you meant to say.



Indeed. Fire Emblem is epic. Sonic is epic. Ike is epic. Therefore my name is epic. BRAWL IS EPIC!!  There, I believe that word is now thoroughly overused, no more edits for you mister.


----------



## whamslam3 (Feb 12, 2008)

kirby is way better now then he was be4 he looks prity scary now lol


----------



## Ronin (Feb 12, 2008)

Wheres DS? He hast been in here for days.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 12, 2008)

*spams thread*

8888888888888888888888888888888
8888___88888888888888888___8888
888_____888888888888888_____888
888_____888888888888888_____888
888_____888888888888888_____888
888_____888888888888888_____888
888_____888888888888888_____888
888_____888888888888888_____888
888_____88____888____88_____888
888_____8______8______8_____888
888_____8______8______8_____888
888_____8______8______8_____888
888_____8______8______8_____888
888_____8____888888888888888888
888_____8___88_____________8888
888_____8__88_______________888
888______888_________________88
888________88_________________8
888__________88_______________8
888____________88_____________8
888_____________88___________88
888______________8___________88
888_______________8__________88
888_______________8_________888
8888_______________________8888
88888_____________________88888
8888888888888888888888888888888


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 12, 2008)

Chemistry said:


> Plus, they look like they're in SSBmelee mode still...



Qft, they need to chill out trying to be all serious and learn to play the Brawl way.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 12, 2008)

Marth said:


> Anyone else not like the sides on the new FD.
> Seems like a Marth Killer  (new smiley?)



Someone say Marth killer? I approve.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 12, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Wheres DS? He hast been in here for days.



He's probably been playing Brawl the whole time lucky bastard



nmaster64 said:


> Someone say Marth killer? I approve.



Landmaster owns everyone not just Marth


!!


----------



## Masurao (Feb 12, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Someone say Marth killer? I approve.



That picture is epic...I might put that in my sig one day.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 12, 2008)

Chemistry said:


> I don't see any UpB from Gimpy's metaknight. He must not know of it.
> 
> Plus, they look like they're in SSBmelee mode still...



Got any advice to play the game the Brawl way?
I wanna know so I don't play it like Melee.


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 12, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Someone say Marth killer? I approve.



That's not a Marth Killer, that's an EVERYTHING killer.

EDIT:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGlmeoeyn2A[/YOUTUBE]

This song is badass, and very nostalgic. *is a Star Fox fan* I'll probably use it in stage maker fairly often.


----------



## Volke (Feb 12, 2008)

Chemistry said:


> I don't see any UpB from Gimpy's metaknight. He must not know of it.
> 
> Plus, they look like they're in SSBmelee mode still...



Well, he didn't really need it now did he? (he did use it once in one of the matches...)


Well, this was last week and in a tourney so I assume they wanted to stick to what they do best. Gimpy said he is going to learn to play the Brawl way once he gets his own copy of the game.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey guys... remember this video.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxY8yQRJW08[/YOUTUBE]

So much for Jeffery the Girrafe!


----------



## Masurao (Feb 12, 2008)

BlueNinja44 said:


> Hey guys... remember this video.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxY8yQRJW08[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> So much for Jeffery the Girrafe!





I don't want to remeber that video..


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 12, 2008)

BlueNinja44 said:


> Hey guys... remember this video.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxY8yQRJW08[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> So much for Jeffery the Girrafe!






-CALAMITY- said:


> I don't want to remeber that video..



We can responded to that:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fxq7HWX7dqw&watch_response[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kewlmyc (Feb 12, 2008)

BlueNinja44 said:


> Hey guys... remember this video.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxY8yQRJW08[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> So much for Jeffery the Girrafe!


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 12, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> We can responded to that:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]1rKTN77FhXc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 12, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> [YOUTUBE]1rKTN77FhXc[/YOUTUBE]



welll...better response.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 12, 2008)

Marth said:


> Got any advice to play the game the Brawl way?
> I wanna know so I don't play it like Melee.



Depends on the character I'd say. If it's a returning character, then I guess I can give you specific advice. If it's a new one, then... I guess I can give you specific advice XD


You can pretty much play Marth the same way actually. It's just that you'll have to adjust a bit since his range is shorter. So not much Fsmash spamming anymore. Fair is still really good(in fact, more knock back at higher percents). ForwardB combo is VERY good now.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 13, 2008)

Chemistry said:


> You can pretty much play Marth the same way actually. It's just that you'll have to adjust a bit since his range is shorter. So not much Fsmash spamming anymore. Fair is still really good(in fact, more knock back at higher percents). ForwardB combo is VERY good now.


That's actually a good balancing for Marth. Shorter range and a bit less disjointed hitbox would make him less of a prick. And I always thought it was stupid how much skill it took to execute the ForwardB combo and yet it had pretty low payout, so I'm happy to hear that improved... 

The one change missing is...

*Spoiler*: __ 





Also Landmaster.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 13, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> That's actually a good balancing for Marth. Shorter range and a bit less disjointed hitbox would make him less of a prick. And I always thought it was stupid how much skill it took to execute the ForwardB combo and yet it had pretty low payout, so I'm happy to hear that improved...
> 
> The one change missing is...
> 
> ...



I recalled landmasters for everyone?


----------



## Harmonie (Feb 13, 2008)

Chemistry said:


> You can pretty much play Marth the same way actually. It's just that you'll have to adjust a bit since his range is shorter. *So not much Fsmash spamming anymore.* Fair is still really good(in fact, more knock back at higher percents). ForwardB combo is VERY good now.



Dang it. I always loved how powerful that move was in Melee. Guess I better learn to actually be less of a n00b spamming moves this time, right? XD


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 13, 2008)

Bassoonist said:


> Dang it. I always loved how powerful that move was in Melee. Guess I better learn to actually be less of a n00b spamming moves this time, right? XD



Also, the more you use a move, the weaker(damage and knockback wise) it gets. 



nmaster64 said:


> The one change missing is...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I think Fox is still really good. Nair or Dair to Utilt combos. Then more Utilts to Uairs. Before you know it they're at 100%, then just land an Up smash.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 13, 2008)

Another one of my rants about characters and stuff

R.O.B - is really good he has really good recovery his laser is good for long range (IDK exact percentage it does) and his smashes are fairly strong

another Lucas

everytime I play as Lucas I seem to get better and learn something new
his PK fire is different than Ness', Ness' Pk fire just holds them there while damaging them whila also giving you a chance to smash them, Lucas' PK fire kinda explodes knocking them away from you, and using pk thunder to hit yourself into the enemies is always useful exspecially when they are edge guarding


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 13, 2008)

RANDO MASTA


----------



## Ronin (Feb 13, 2008)

*Final D.*






















These are classic.


No Items.Battlefield.Wolf only


----------



## Psysalis (Feb 13, 2008)

i lol'd hard !!! ^^^


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 13, 2008)

Still my favorite.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 13, 2008)

Gah!  TOO...many.....Torny...^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).....things.......


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 13, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> Gah! TOO...many.....Torny...^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).....things.......


 
no too much no items, Fox only, Final D comics aahhhh


though you can never have enough


----------



## Ronin (Feb 13, 2008)

Nothing new or interesting in the smash world?

Guess who's coming back today?


----------



## Jazz (Feb 13, 2008)

rofl, the one after the SAGE comic is awesome

Also, is who I think is coming back, coming back?


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 13, 2008)

SHIIIOONN

and POKEMANS BATTLE

this


----------



## K-deps (Feb 13, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Nothing new or interesting in the smash world?
> 
> Guess who's coming back today?



I haven't seen much new in a while actually.

And the man...the myth...the legend!!! 
SHIIIIIIIOOOON

watch him get banned again today


----------



## Jazz (Feb 13, 2008)

Cool Shion'll be back

*buys flameshield*


----------



## Ronin (Feb 13, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> SHIIIOONN
> 
> and POKEMANS BATTLE
> 
> Link removed



That was a pokemon orgy.



Marth said:


> I haven't seen much new in a while actually.
> 
> And the man...the myth...the legend!!!
> SHIIIIIIIOOOON
> ...



I dont think he will, when I talked to him he said he wouldnt flame as much as he usually does, no point in getting banned again.




Mario said:


> Cool Shion'll be back
> 
> *buys flameshield*



flamshield is useless, just by hp and mana potions. Or use pokemon center glitch and clone pokemon, creating a massive army....


----------



## Jazz (Feb 13, 2008)

how do i mana?

Also, I played around with Charizard today, a few of the same moves as Bowser...

dammit


----------



## K-deps (Feb 13, 2008)

Ronin said:


> That was a pokemon orgy.
> 
> 
> *
> ...



But it would be funny 

And I never could do that damn pokemon center glitch.


@Mario

Press alt f4


----------



## Jazz (Feb 13, 2008)

u IDIOT!!!

u close my intrenet


----------



## K-deps (Feb 13, 2008)

Mario said:


> u IDIOT!!!
> 
> u close my intrenet



classic


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 13, 2008)

Ronin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I approve of this. 



TenshiOni said:


> Still my favorite.


Most def, agreed.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 13, 2008)

Ronin said:


> I dont think he will, when I talked to him he said he wouldnt flame as much as he usually does, no point in getting banned again.



Oh but it's been so very nice without him 

I'm sure he'll slip up again  He's being watched


----------



## Jazz (Feb 13, 2008)

actually, lately, it's been kinda dead.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 13, 2008)

Mario said:


> actually, lately, it's been kinda dead.



It has. "Shion" always had good comments or questions or rants to end the silence.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 13, 2008)

Mario said:


> actually, lately, it's been kinda dead.



Indeed, but if you remember he was banned before Brawl even launched in japan, which was the most active time in this thread, and almost the whole gaming department, ever! lol

It's just lack of new stuff, and everyone just wanting the US release.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 13, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Indeed, but if you remember he was banned before Brawl even launched in japan, which was the most active time in this thread, and almost the whole gaming department, ever! lol
> 
> It's just lack of new stuff, and everyone just wanting the US release.



I thought the most active period was that first week brawl hit japan. The very first day there 63 people viewing this thread. I guess your right, although when "Shion" returns I'm sure hes gonna have a hell of a lot to say.

Also, Im playing the original SSB and that bastard fox just shine spiked me. Didnt even know that was possible in SSB.


----------



## Smoker (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah, I've been trying to get my mind off of Brawl completely, even stopped watching videos, it has actually made time go by a little faster.


----------



## Luffy-Kaizokuou (Feb 13, 2008)

Ike looks like he might be really fun to use i'm probably gonna try him out first


off topic but i LOVE your sig


----------



## Harmonie (Feb 13, 2008)

I can't keep my mind off of Brawl! 

This last month's going to be the hardest.


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 13, 2008)

Actually the busiest we ever had were:
New characters
Leaked info
Wifi
Stage builder

and that's about it :L
This month really has gone by terribly slow,even more slower than when waiting for the previous release dates.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 13, 2008)

Luffy-Kaizokuou said:


> Ike looks like he might be really fun to use i'm probably gonna try him out first
> 
> 
> off topic but i LOVE your sig



Well your a smart guy.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 13, 2008)

You sure Shion is back today?


----------



## Ronin (Feb 13, 2008)

Marth said:


> You sure Shion is back today?



I spoke with him just a few minutes ago. He told what time its lifted and everything.

He also said hes been adding to his smash hit list. Sadly even though he was gone I couldnt make my list longer than his.


----------



## kewlmyc (Feb 13, 2008)

What Shion get banned for anyway?


----------



## K-deps (Feb 13, 2008)

kewlmyc said:


> What Shion get banned for anyway?



Calling people pussies and stuff like that. Also for using his other acc after getting banned.


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 13, 2008)

You know those fancy spirtes are no match for the awesome style of the talented artist Quas Quas 

EDIT:
Gasp,the fox is gone? D:


----------



## Ronin (Feb 13, 2008)

Link removed

Wifi wars first tourny


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 13, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> You know those fancy spirtes are no match for the awesome style of the talented artist Quas Quas
> 
> Gasp,the fox is gone? D:



Oh, he's still around...


----------



## Kai (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's an insightful post(if anyone's interested) on the verdict of Brawl, but veterans might be more interested than the new generation/soft core gamers.
[DB]​_Bleach​_159​_[A62D4C81].avi

And really, I'm hoping to set my expectations fairly low so I don't become disappointed in the future. But in current standings, I'm more than a little bit let down by the severe lack of returning techs.

There are those of us hardcore and veteran smashers that have been here since the very beginning that _do_ enjoy that classic smash 1 v 1(Final Smash OFF, items OFF, assist trophies OFF) and duking it to the best of our competitive ability. I'd say that either Miyamoto didn't consider this or he chose to ignore it; and that kind of angers me.

Although I'll say that it still doesn't change the fact that I'll still be purchasing the game.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 13, 2008)

Ok I have a big favor to ask. From the first one can someone take out Diddy for me. And in the 2nd one take out Lucario and Ike. As for Marth take him out and make him 150x150.

I would greatly appreciate this.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 13, 2008)

If this guys snake doesnt get you excited then your cold blooded. 

Yes, I get the joke 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByVhj4qwDkQ&feature=user[/YOUTUBE]​
Best match vid IMO. The level of yomi and midgames in this match drove me crazy.


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 13, 2008)

Marth said:


> Ok I have a big favor to ask. From the first one can someone take out Diddy for me. And in the 2nd one take out Lucario and Ike. As for Marth take him out and make him 150x150.
> 
> I would greatly appreciate this.


Why do you have to copy? 
Marth one looks weird small.

*Spoiler*: __ 











and omg that snake skill was furkin awesome
I'll never cope with it D:


----------



## K-deps (Feb 13, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> *Why do you have to copy?*
> Marth one looks weird small.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I copy because I have no originality at all

Thanks for the pics


NVM it's working now. 
All i have to say is..that match was AWESOME


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 13, 2008)

Awesome vid!

Anybody got any good Ganondorf gameplay vids?


----------



## Jazz (Feb 13, 2008)

Someone rip one of Quas' art of me, for me


----------



## Shiron (Feb 13, 2008)

Mario said:


> Someone rip one of Quas' art of me, for me




There you go.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 13, 2008)

Damnit Mishudo you had to tell everyone the secret...


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 13, 2008)

Don't worry 
We'll eventually find another star artist and then use their's while everyone crumbles in their demise 
or we'll take advantage of the sprites when everyone does Quas's


----------



## Hylian (Feb 13, 2008)

does anybody know if sheik has been nerfed/buffed?

sheik was my main in melee, so im worried since i've heard sakurai nerfed/buffed some of the veteran characters


----------



## Jazz (Feb 13, 2008)

Shiek is still pretty badass, still fast, a lot of the same combo's.

FS is better than Zelda's, IMO


----------



## Hylian (Feb 13, 2008)

Mario said:


> FS is better than Zelda's, IMO



i thought zeldas and shiek's FS were both the same? o.0


----------



## Jazz (Feb 13, 2008)

They are, but Shiek's trajectory is better.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 13, 2008)

Hylian said:


> i thought zeldas and shiek's FS were both the same? o.0





			
				Sakurai said:
			
		

> When you?re using Sheik, some of the characteristics of the attack will change, like the direction your opponent gets knocked in.



 **


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 13, 2008)

Trendwhore!!


----------



## Jazz (Feb 13, 2008)

But a _High-Class_ whore


----------



## Jibutters (Feb 13, 2008)

That is the best kind


----------



## Ronin (Feb 13, 2008)

Dont remember specific timing but when peach does FS for the 2nd time mario dodges it. Useful I suppose.


[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=BVjkkolsJl8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 13, 2008)

What is with the new sprites...I mean artwork?


----------



## Jazz (Feb 13, 2008)

Some new smash artist guy no one knew about till recently.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 13, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Dont remember specific timing but when peach does FS for the 2nd time mario dodges it. Useful I suppose.
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=BVjkkolsJl8[/YOUTUBE]​



Never really realized that grabbing an edge would comp[letely negate peachs FS. Interesting.

Weird how Shion is back but hasn't posted here yet.
EDIT: Shion can't access this department yet 


OH and btw the Marth in my sig is completely not gay


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 13, 2008)

Mario said:


> Some new smash artist guy no one knew about till recently.



link please?


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 13, 2008)

Ronin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=BVjkkolsJl8[/YOUTUBE]



That's _insane_ considering the timing is anything but obvious and the camera change makes it so you can't see your character...

My guess though is that if you're in the air above a ledge and fall asleep, when you fall you'll automatically wake up when you grab the ledge...

Epic finish btw!


Also Marth is soooooooooooo ghey...


----------



## Ronin (Feb 13, 2008)

Marth looks like a fairy in your sig, go back to abyss.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 13, 2008)

Last time I checked, Sparkles around a man is gay.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 13, 2008)

Mario said:


> Last time I checked, Sparkles around a man is gay.



Unless those sparkles are the blood of your enemy glistening in the sun.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 13, 2008)

But then... it'd be blood, not sparkles.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 13, 2008)

Marth looks like an ice cream.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 13, 2008)

Some news for some lucky peoples:


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 13, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Marth looks like an ice cream.



lol whut!? 

@QBno: Fucking big cities...


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 13, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> Some news for some lucky peoples:



Damnit, I wish I could go to that.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 13, 2008)

Shion got screwed. Hes ubanned but still section banned. So he said he would try again tomorrow, I agreed since theres no point in waiting for that crap to be lifted tonight.


----------



## Volke (Feb 13, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> Some news for some lucky peoples:



Why can't I live near one of those places?


----------



## Tefax (Feb 13, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> Some news for some lucky peoples:



OMG, I want to go there T_T


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 13, 2008)

Matt Casamassina just blogged it too...



			
				Matt C. of IGN said:
			
		

> Super Smash Bros. Brawl Tournament
> Details:
> 
> This Saturday.
> ...


----------



## Volke (Feb 13, 2008)

Ronin said:


> If this guys snake doesnt get you excited then your cold blooded.
> 
> Yes, I get the joke
> 
> ...



That was the longest 3 stock match I have ever seen...kinda fun though...


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 14, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Matt Casamassina just blogged it too...



Haha, I don't see how he's into Brawl at all, he totally sucks 

And I mean he sucks even by casual standards lol


----------



## Volke (Feb 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _For anyone interested in Sonic...best I have seen yet:
(pay attention to Bowser's awsome Dash Dance and Sonic's last combo)_


----------



## Ronin (Feb 14, 2008)

Volke said:


> @2Shea: I believe it is
> 
> No items. Fox Only. Final Destination.



Thats an older vid, that was one of the first vids gimpyfish uploaded.
Then when gimpy was saying how bowser has the best DD in the game and whatever.

and ill counter with

No items. Ike Only. Shadow Moses. It'll catch on 
It probably wont though.


----------



## Volke (Feb 14, 2008)

Ronin said:


> No items. Ike Only. Shadow Moses. *EPIC.*



Fix'd

Sounds like fun


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 14, 2008)

no 
Pokeballs only, Pokemon Trainer only, Final-D

there

P.S. Charizard owns


----------



## Volke (Feb 14, 2008)

This guy has good vids to show off each character. Check it out if you are curious. Commentary is so-so


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 14, 2008)

Volke said:


> @2Shea: I believe it is
> 
> No items. Fox Only. Final Destination.



Yeah I dunno, I was never sure how it exactly went, this will be the 3rd time I've changed the order xD


----------



## Tenrow (Feb 14, 2008)

I was watching a melee battle a few weeks ago.

Link-Hyrule Castle-Landmines-Very High. It was really funny actually. At one point they were forced to do isolated fights. They both pretty much got KOed. After the respawn they forgot where they put the landmines and the chains. One got set off and nothing too bad happened. They started fighting again. One guy got knocked into a chain, but before he did the other guy threw a landmine on him. Both set off these really awesome chains and got blasted off at both ends.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 14, 2008)

Need moar C. Falcon and Ganondorf


----------



## Tenrow (Feb 14, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Need moar C. Falcon and Ganondorf



*facepalms* DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU 

I think they did that battle 2 or 3 times. In anycase it was one-on-one.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 14, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> Some news for some lucky peoples:



Looks like I might get to go to a Brawl tourney


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 14, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Smash Balls and Bunny Hoods ON. Sonic Only. Big Blue. *EPIC.*



There, fixed.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 14, 2008)

Its officially dead, from 7:48 am till now, nobody posted. Well anyways Im off in about an hour to go play some brawl. I'll see what I can do about talking some videos. I cant guarantee it cuz Im going to a arcade store that has it, so I dont know their policy.

If I can get vids I'll put em on the tube so you guys can see ma skillz. If you have request post em with in the hour and like I said I'll try and get vids, I cant guarantee.

@Dark Aether, I like what ya did there.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 14, 2008)

Fail!

Link is already a fairy [The kind that isn't Navi], he doesn't need a helmet to be hit on by Snake.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 14, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Fail!
> 
> Link is already a fairy [The kind that isn't Navi], he doesn't need a helmet to be hit on by Snake.


WTF Link is not a fairy of any kind


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 14, 2008)

^Denial! :


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 14, 2008)

Dark Link however is the definition of sexy awesome.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 14, 2008)

Went t othe SSBB site to check the update.

The final picture proves we could have a 3D-2D sidescroller Sonic game on the Wii.

Just like New Super Mario Bros on the DS


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 14, 2008)

Mario said:


> Went t othe SSBB site to check the update.
> 
> The final picture proves we could have a 3D-2D sidescroller Sonic game on the Wii.
> 
> Just like New Super Mario Bros on the DS


It would definatly please Sonic fans. Of course SEGA will just release another game like the 360/PS3 game with yet another new hedgehog.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 14, 2008)

I just got through using wolf and can you belive this guy can relfect projetiles with his foward tilt?


----------



## K-deps (Feb 14, 2008)

Ronin said:


> I just got through using wolf and can you belive this guy can relfect projetiles with his foward tilt?



So he can reflect with his reflector and is Ftilt.

Wolf for God Tier


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 14, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> It would definatly please Sonic fans. Of course SEGA will just release another game like the 360/PS3 game with yet another new hedgehog.



In b4 Orange the Hedgehog, the character who can control the sun and the moon.


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 14, 2008)

Mario said:


> Went t othe SSBB site to check the update.
> 
> The final picture proves we could have a 3D-2D sidescroller Sonic game on the Wii.
> 
> Just like New Super Mario Bros on the DS



Tails and co look nicely detailed (I'm rather pissed at Silver though, it's supposed to be a retro stage, and I never liked him much at all.) I'm also suprised they took the time to actually add to the stage background that you normally wouldn't see. A retro-esque Sonic game on the Wii would also be Incredible, but I'm beggining to lose faith in Sega and Sonic Team a bit. Putting Sonic in brawl is the only good thing they've done in years IMO.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 14, 2008)

somewhere around the middle, about 04.50

Best. Song. EVER.

I loved that song in Animal Crossing Wild World.

somewhere around the middle, about 04.50

Oh God, the countless hours spent hatching eggs -_-;;


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 14, 2008)

Updates on the upcoming tourneys, now with release dates for all cities: 



Goofy Titan said:


> In b4 Orange the Hedgehog, the character who can control the sun and the moon.


Nah, Tails is already orange enough. IIRC, they mentioned that they chose silver because they "ran out of colors."

I also agree Dark Aether though. What the hell is Silver doing there? He wasn't born during Sonic's reign. Ironically, this is Silver's first appearance on a Nintendo system... and he's not even playable.


----------



## ZenGamr (Feb 14, 2008)

Have you guys seen the final smash move video for all the characters on youtube? Almost all of them are just stunning!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 14, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> but I'm beggining to lose faith in Sega and Sonic Team a bit. Putting Sonic in brawl is the only good thing they've done in years IMO.



You are JUST starting to lose faith in Sega and Acclaim of Japan*?

People have realized they can't make a good game for all of the money in the world as far back as 2005.

*- Acclaim is often regarded as a company know for making no good games ever. Sonic Team, or what's left of it, has the same level of quality.



QBnoYouko said:


> Nah, Tails is already orange enough. IIRC, they mentioned that they chose silver because they "ran out of colors."



Oh no...

What's next then? Cinos, the reverse hedgehog of Sonic? D:

Or..Steel Sonic? XD

I want to falcon punch Sonic Team into the stratosphere.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Feb 14, 2008)

Steel Sonic is a no go since they already had Metal Sonic. Maybe a Green Sonic?


----------



## K-deps (Feb 14, 2008)

Dietsunkist said:


> Steel Sonic is a no go since they already had Metal Sonic. Maybe a Green Sonic?



The Sonic Team going green 

They should just pass on the Sonic name to someone else


----------



## Jazz (Feb 14, 2008)

LIKE ROCKSTAR!

Wait...


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 14, 2008)

Marth said:


> The Sonic Team going green
> 
> They should just pass on the Sonic name to someone else



They should give it to Nintendo completely. Let Sakurai make the next one lol.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 14, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> Nah, Tails is already orange enough. IIRC, they mentioned that they chose silver because they "ran out of colors."


Rainbow the Hedgehog.



QBnoYouko said:


> I also agree Dark Aether though. What the hell is Silver doing there? He wasn't born during Sonic's reign. Ironically, this is Silver's first appearance on a Nintendo system... and he's not even playable.


From what I heard he was a character in the multiplayer of Secret Rings.



2Shea said:


> They should give it to Nintendo completely. Let Sakurai make the next one lol.


I agree, Nintendo definatly know more about what Sonic fans want.


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 14, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> You are JUST starting to lose faith in Sega and Acclaim of Japan*?
> 
> People have realized they can't make a good game for all of the money in the world as far back as 2005.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Sonic_ 



I'll admit I was foolishly optimistic before, I always thought Sonic Heroes was rather fun, and yes i even had the guilty pleasure of enjoying *MEGAGASP* Shadow the hedgehog. I was oblivious to the obvious downward spiral of suckage that the Sonic Name was becoming, and it wasn't till Sonic 06 that I Realized The Franchise was flatlining.

Part of me is relieved though, Sonic is in Brawl, and BIOWARE is making the next Sonic game. I think Sega just needs to either Get a NEW sonic team, one that isn't part of a failed 3rd party company. One that actually takes more than a few months to make the games and does not hire shitty 4kids voice acting, or just let other developers like Bioware or Nintendo make the games.






> They should just pass on the Sonic name to someone else




*Spoiler*: __ 



Sega giving up Sonic is like Nintendo giving up Mario lol. He's their MASCOT and pretty much all they have left in terms of retro-quality, Sega would probably lose almost all their popularity and be on the brink of death as a 3rd party if he was turned over to someone else.  They don't have to hand over the whole franchise anyway, I think they could let Nintendo develop a sonic game without losing him. Correct me if I'm wrong, I'm not knowlegable to Gaming Copyright law


----------



## Dietsunkist (Feb 14, 2008)

Wasn't Silver also a character/hidden character in Mario & Sonic at the Olympics?


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 14, 2008)

Dietsunkist said:


> Wasn't Silver also a character/hidden character in Mario & Sonic at the Olympics?


Nope, that was just a rumor.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 14, 2008)

Whcih is why Sonicshould talk like Me, in short burts.

A 2d Sidescrolling 3d Sonic game is the only way to revive the failed series.

Also,


----------



## Ronin (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm back at the house and Brawl is so awesome. I cant wait to play tomorrow and on saturday and sunday. Here are some impressions of some of the characters I used if anyone is interested.

Ike:
Deceptively fast- His quick draw combos continued to catch people off guard when I played. He has a good combo ability. Most of his combos involve a utilt or aether to rack up damage. His Usmash comes out slow but the range it covers is perfection. If the person you are playing doesnt know about recovery then Ike's forward smash is your friend. It can KO at 40%, even heavier characters like Ganon. I KO'ed a Ganon player at 40 % twice cuz he sucked at recovery. 

Sonic:
Not much to say- Only used him once. I prefer the space animals over him. He is crazy fast, like twice the speed of yoshi's egg fast but he lacks strength. He has minimal combos IMO but can KO at high percentages.Not much else to say I dont like him that much but hes an ok character. But I know you Sonic fans will like him so go for Broke.

Metaknight:
Why even jump?- MK's air is just to freakin sweet. As much as I hate to say it I got punished several times when I missed aerials with Ike against MK. Slower chars like D3 and Bowser are gonna get aerial raped by this guy. MK has nice combos also since few of his moves launch he aerial rapes quite often. I care not to relive the experience so I rather not discuss him anymore.

Snake:
Sneaky bastard- Snake may be slow but he a space monster. Constantly missle canceling and throwing out grenades keeps your enemies at a distance. Planting c4 on your enemy is hard but too worth it. I killed three people who tried to edge hog by detonating c4 after I planted it earlier on.


----------



## Volke (Feb 14, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Ike:
> Deceptively fast- His quick draw combos continued to catch people off guard when I played. He has a good combo ability. Most of his combos involve a utilt or aether to rack up damage. His Usmash comes out slow but the range it covers is perfection. If the person you are playing doesnt know about recovery then Ike's forward smash is your friend. It can KO at 40%, even heavier characters like Ganon. I KO'ed a Ganon player at 40 % twice cuz he sucked at recovery.



Does he have any spikes?

Also,glad to hear that my #1 choice for main has potential.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Feb 14, 2008)

Has anyone unlocked all of the trophys yet? Plus, how many songs are there in Brawl? Because there seems to be a shit load of them.


----------



## whamslam3 (Feb 14, 2008)

after watching the guys youtube vids of him exposing the chars i dont know who my third main is now im rly thinkin bout dedede or even kirby is lookin prity good ahhh i just dont kno alot of good chars! o and did marios uppercut jump(3rd jump) get cut short in brawl? cuz in melee i remember it being a lot higher


----------



## Jazz (Feb 14, 2008)

My uppercut seems alright to me...


----------



## whamslam3 (Feb 14, 2008)

o cuz i dont have the game yet im just going by the vids i see


----------



## K-deps (Feb 14, 2008)

Ronin said:


> I'm back at the house and Brawl is so awesome. I cant wait to play tomorrow and on saturday and sunday. Here are some impressions of some of the characters I used if anyone is interested.
> 
> Ike:
> Deceptively fast- His quick draw combos continued to catch people off guard when I played. He has a good combo ability. Most of his combos involve a utilt or aether to rack up damage. His Usmash comes out slow but the range it covers is perfection. If the person you are playing doesnt know about recovery then Ike's forward smash is your friend. It can KO at 40%, even heavier characters like Ganon. I KO'ed a Ganon player at 40 % twice cuz he sucked at recovery.
> ...



Do you think you could get some Marth and Diddy impressions tommorow?
I would appreciate it.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Feb 14, 2008)

I just checked out todays update, and I just got one thing to say...





*WHY CAN'T SONIC GAMES LOOK LIKE THIS?!*


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 14, 2008)

BlueNinja44 said:


> *WHY CAN'T SONIC GAMES LOOK LIKE THIS?!*



QFT.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 14, 2008)

eah, we had that discussion last page.


----------



## whamslam3 (Feb 14, 2008)

im glad that they changed up fox/falco/wolf and didnt make them all exactly the same


----------



## Akuma (Feb 14, 2008)

Am I the only one who is planning on useing Link/ Toon link as mains?


----------



## Jazz (Feb 14, 2008)

Yes, yes you are.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 14, 2008)

Aweomse, everyone else will be 



JUST SONIC


----------



## Ronin (Feb 14, 2008)

> im glad that they changed up fox/falco/wolf and didnt make them all exactly the same



No,just no. We cant have this discussion again.its fruitless.



> Does he have any spikes?



Yea, daerial and his down tilt spikes opponents that are on a ledge.



			
				Marth said:
			
		

> Do you think you could get some Marth and Diddy impressions tommorow?
> I would appreciate it.



Yea, definitely. 



> Am I the only one who is planning on useing Link/ Toon link as mains


I doubt it but there arent as much link and toon link vids out on the net so people dont realize how well they play, especially toon links broken ass.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 14, 2008)

Wel im the biggest Zelda fan ever soo, well yeah....



Oh and besides I love air moves, so Toon Link...


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 14, 2008)

BlueNinja44 said:


> I just checked out todays update, and I just got one thing to say...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sonic Team are Sonic-rejects, Us Fans are more capable of making a good game than those idiots.



> Am I the only one who is planning on useing Link/ Toon link as mains?



Toon Link is one of the four I plan to main, though Sonic and Ike are my top 2.



> Aweomse, everyone else will be
> 
> JUST SONIC



Probably not as much as you think, Sonic apparently isn't all that good for tourney play, due to his severe lack of killing moves.  Of course Brawl hasn't even come out in the U.S. yet, so we'll see.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 14, 2008)

Yeah. Everyone plans on maining sonic. Even people that dont have the game. Now thats EXTREME


----------



## Ronin (Feb 14, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Wel im the biggest Zelda fan ever soo, well yeah....
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and besides I love air moves, so Toon Link...



Well it doesnt show. You have no zelda related name or set but alas toon link's combo's are too sick. 

When my friend jason used him on me I didnt realize what happened at first. TL has crazy combo's but gets KO'ed easily by Ike, as long as you get off a decent combo with Ike, TL isnt much of a threat. Its all a matter of dodging and sidestepping(ukemi) and then following with a neutral a combo or a neutral a canceled into a grab, then utilt and so on....



> Sonic Team are Sonic-rejects, Us Fans are more capable of making a good game than those idiots.



I lol'ed at this. Imagine a sonic game made by fans. Super sonic every ten seconds ftw.....

no items.sonic only.final destination=fail<---think about it


----------



## Akuma (Feb 14, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Well it doesnt show. You have no zelda related name or set but alas toon link's combo's are too sick.
> 
> When my friend jason used him on me I didnt realize what happened at first. TL has crazy combo's but gets KO'ed easily by Ike, as long as you get off a decent combo with Ike, TL isnt much of a threat. Its all a matter of dodging and sidestepping(ukemi) and then following with a neutral a combo or a neutral a canceled into a grab, then utilt and so on....
> 
> ...



Just because I dont have a set and stuff of him? I guess ill go make one :/



I hate Ike, to slow :/

everyone else plans to use him it sickens me, how many people are gonna use the same fucking character. Its fox all over again. 2 character use sonic and Ike :/


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 14, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Well it doesnt show. You have no zelda related name or set but alas toon link's combo's are too sick.
> 
> When my friend jason used him on me I didnt realize what happened at first. TL has crazy combo's but gets KO'ed easily by Ike, as long as you get off a decent combo with Ike, TL isnt much of a threat. Its all a matter of dodging and sidestepping(ukemi) and then following with a neutral a combo or a neutral a canceled into a grab, then utilt and so on....



ANYBODY is easily KO'd by Ike dude, he's a kickass monster.



Ronin said:


> I lol'ed at this. Imagine a sonic game made by fans. Super sonic every ten seconds ftw.....
> 
> no items.sonic only.final destination=fail<---think about it



It would be Super/HYPER Sonic every time you get 50 rings... retro style FTW.

And I already told ya: 

Smash Balls and Bunny Hoods ON. Sonic only. Big Blue. *F***ING EPIC*


----------



## Ronin (Feb 14, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Just because I dont have a set and stuff of him? I guess ill go make one :/



Naw, just that most people who say their fans of a char often represent it with a set or even go as far as a name change.

Chaps changed to marth, goofy has been rockin c.falcon forever now. Mario had a name change when galaxy came out and has been repping the portly plumber hard. I got a name change but used my old smash handle rather than change to Ike, got a set to rep also. Same with linkaro, dark aether, nmaster, so on and so on.Everyone reps their character some way or another.



Akuma said:


> I hate Ike, to slow :/
> 
> everyone else plans to use him it sickens me, how many people are gonna use the same fucking character. Its fox all over again. 2 character use sonic and Ike :/



Wow, you must be basing that theory on this thread alone. Go to other forums, people hate sonic, hes not gonna be most used trust me and neither is Ike, they complain about his speed to much, but many are changing their minds after seeing z play and kirk also.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 14, 2008)

As far as I know, there are only a couple here who plan on maining Sonic, and I'm one. But I'll admit that's subject to change once I get the game.

I've just been wanting sonic in this game since the 64 version, I can't help but be excited and want to play him.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 14, 2008)

Akuma said:


> how many people are gonna use the same fucking character. Its fox all over again.


mmm.. correct me if i'm wrong... but there's over a million people currently playing Brawl...

and you expect that none of them use a certain character o/ _ \??...


----------



## Jazz (Feb 14, 2008)

What's this?

No threads, no replies, no items, Sonic Only.


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 14, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Wow, you must be basing that theory on this thread alone. Go to other forums, people hate sonic, hes not gonna be most used trust me and neither is Ike, they complain about his speed to much, but many are changing their minds after seeing z play and kirk also.



'Tis true. Like I said before, as of now, Sonic's tourney chances are sub-par, so a lot of folks are reconsidering him as a true main. (Though I heard Lucky is finding Sonic more useful than expected.) Also, people continue to bitch about Ike's speed, so he really isn't all that popular. Several people still prefer to play as Marth.

Also, Brawl hasn't even been released in teh U.S. yet, so many people's initial decisions on mains may change.


----------



## Noah (Feb 14, 2008)

Right now I plan on maining with Sonic, Wolf and ROB. Who I actually end up maining as is a completely different story. I always tend to pick characters who fall into the lower tourney tiers (SSBM Kirby, MVC2 Cap/Tron/SS).

Fun characters are more important to me than tourney characters. Aside from the NF Tournament, I'll only be online for casual games.

Besides...Fox is a homo.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 14, 2008)

Noah said:


> Besides...Fox is a homo.



That's why Falco is King.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 14, 2008)

Noah said:


> Right now I plan on maining with Sonic, Wolf and ROB. Who I actually end up maining as is a completely different story. I always tend to pick characters who fall into the lower tourney tiers (SSBM Kirby, MVC2 Cap/Tron/SS).
> 
> Fun characters are more important to me than tourney characters. Aside from the NF Tournament, I'll only be online for casual games.
> 
> Besides...Fox is a homo.



Your Homo j/k
I'm not a fan of Fox in Brawl I've found Pokemon Trainer and Lucas to play better for me


----------



## Volke (Feb 14, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Yea, daerial and his down tilt spikes opponents that are on a ledge.



Made my day 


And about the whole Wolf, Falco and Fox being different...why did Falco have to be the one getting most nerfed? (or so it seems at least...)


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 14, 2008)

Come on, seriously.....who DOESNT think Falco is a major ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?

Well, until I get the game, Diddy is looking better and better by the day, and so is DeDeDe for me, as well as Olimar and Wolf


----------



## Even (Feb 14, 2008)

Snake has turned out to be one of my favs. I love playing as him Blowing up your enemies sure is fun


----------



## Volke (Feb 14, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Come on, seriously.....who DOESNT think Falco is a major ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?
> 
> Well, until I get the game, Diddy is looking better and better by the day, and so is DeDeDe for me, as well as Olimar and Wolf



Meh, I always thought Fox was the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

And yes, Olimar, Wolf and Diddy are looking awsome.

EDIT: Snake too...

Do you know if the c4 can stick to people even if Snake is not right next to them? For example if he is above them in mid air and drops one down...


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 14, 2008)

Is it true about a tornement here on LA?


----------



## Volke (Feb 14, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> Is it true about a tornement here on LA?



Yes...



I wish I lived in a place near one...


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 14, 2008)

Volke said:


> Yes...
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I lived in a place near one...



sweet....I'll be there


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 14, 2008)

Snake looks awesome, Im just not a big fan of his


----------



## DA Dave (Feb 14, 2008)

Snake is boring, all his moves are to rl based, he needs to GTFO, I want Megaman.

/returns to thread


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 14, 2008)

who's Bebo?
I'm JW

Pokemon Trainer is looking better for me by the day
I just love fair people right out of the stage

Ivysaur also looks like he can be good at racking up damage with his bullet seed


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 14, 2008)

-Zelgadis- said:


> Snake is boring, all his moves are to rl based, he needs to GTFO, *I want Megaman.*
> 
> /returns to thread



As do I, but it won't happen...maybe the next the Smash game he'll be let in. 

Until then, Luigi will fill the void.


----------



## Volke (Feb 15, 2008)

I understand wanting Megaman(personally like Bass and Protoman better) but how does Luigi at all replace him? They are nothing alike...Samus is closer IMO...


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 15, 2008)

Volke said:


> I understand wanting Megaman(personally like Bass and Protoman better) but how does Luigi at all replace him? They are nothing alike...Samus is closer IMO...



I didn't mean in the slightest that Luigi is anything like them.

Basically all I was saying is that Luigi is my favorite character to use in smash, and since Mega Man won't be in Brawl I'm happy I at least still have Luigi.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 15, 2008)

Megaman would've been good

but I read somewhere Sakurai didn't put him in he would've been too similar to Samus


----------



## Volke (Feb 15, 2008)

Ah ok, I see Violent-nin.

Gaara, not if it was the Exe version. Could use souls and such...
besides, he doesn't have a Morph Ball to drop bombs, or a Grapple Beam, or a zero suit...or a Screw Attack...


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 15, 2008)

Actually I read the reason was because the president of Nintendo didn't want Mega Man in it, because he was annoyed at Capcom over something involving Resident Evil 4.

Just stating what I read somewhere. I could be wrong and you could be right. :sweat


----------



## DA Dave (Feb 15, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> Megaman would've been good
> 
> *but I read somewhere Sakurai didn't put him in he would've been too similar to Samus*



Because he seems to have such a small imagination in this game, IMO.


----------



## Volke (Feb 15, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Actually I read the reason was because the president of Nintendo didn't want Mega Man in it, because he was annoyed at Capcom over something involving Resident Evil 4.
> 
> Just stating what I read somewhere. I could be wrong and you could be right. :sweat



As good a reason as any. Being too similar to Samus(althought he really wouldn't) wouldn't be anything considering how many clones Brawl has.

RE 4 controls for the Wii sucked <_<

FPS games need to be able to strafe while aiming your gun...


----------



## Harmonie (Feb 15, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> Megaman would've been good
> 
> but I read somewhere Sakurai didn't put him in he would've been too similar to Samus



That's exactly why we have Fox, Falco, and Wolf. Along with Ness and Lucas. And Link and Toon Link.


----------



## Volke (Feb 15, 2008)

Bassoonist said:


> That's exactly why we have Fox, Falco, and Wolf. Along with Ness and Lucas. And Link and Toon Link.



You forgot Mario and Luigi and Ganon and Falcon.

The Kirby trio as well but to a much, much lesser extent.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm deciding on who my third main is gonna be

-MetaKnight hes really fun to use and can rack up damage on opponents really fast, and has hella good recovery not to mention his aerials, though his smashes suck

-Jigglypuff (not sure as I hacen't used her in Brawl yet)

-Snake though I doubt I'll use him
-Sonic though he'll just probaly be for when I don't wanna use PT or Lucas

-Mario, I liked him in Melee and I still like him

-Lucario he's fun to play with and his Down B owns

-Marth My friend kinda got me into using him though I'm not really good with him yet


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 15, 2008)

OMFG LUIGI IS IN THE GAME


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 15, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> OMFG LUIGI IS IN THE GAME





Yeah...I'm bad!

I can:
    * Drastically reduced attack power
    * Greater launch distance when hit
    * Increased likelihood of slipping
    * Steady increase in damage percentage
    * Flower growth on head
    * Dizziness
    * Uncontrollable taunting
    * Sudden sleepiness
    * Decreased movement speed
with my FS!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 15, 2008)

Reading the list of effects was like reading the effects of a prescription product, except without the nausea, diarrhea and all that.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 15, 2008)

So Luigi pretty much Roofy's you


----------



## the_sloth (Feb 15, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> So Luigi pretty much Roofy's you



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 15, 2008)

I prefer Mario over Luigi


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Feb 15, 2008)

hmmm Quick Techniques seems good. you can eat while on the floor. The old Mario bros level seems awesome and the secret stage builder parts are cool. Yoshis special moves seem good. they added that you can throw the egg directly upward. yay Green Hill Zone it looks awesome. and yay Luigi. He's in the game thats awesome Luigi is awesome 


and to Ronin I noticed you put near my name TBP which i'm guessing means to be played. I will be getting Brawl when it comes out in NA. sorry for not having the japanese version but I don't see a reason to get the japanese version when it will be out here soon.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 15, 2008)

Why's every one getting excitedover Luigi being in it whens every one's know for a whike now


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 15, 2008)

Well, fer shure I can tell you that Luigi is VERY good in Brawl. At least mid high, easily. Although his recovery is improved a bit, it's a bit lacking in comparison to most of the character's recoveries, which is what might not make him exactly high/top.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 15, 2008)

If I actually wanted to I'm probaly make Luigi my he looks good
though I just don't like how he plays


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 15, 2008)

A lot like melee, but it feels like you can control him a lot easier, faster aerials, and combos easier.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 15, 2008)

I haven't played as Luigi yet


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 15, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> Why's every one getting excitedover Luigi being in it whens every one's know for a whike now



Duh! Because it's Luigi!


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 15, 2008)

so 
I eat Luigi for breakfast
And I didn't realize he only just got announced on Dojo


----------



## Ronin (Feb 15, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:
			
		

> and to Ronin I noticed you put near my name TBP which i'm guessing means to be played.



Nope, TBP is To Be PWND. Sorry my friend, you misunderstood. But we got it cleared up now.


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 15, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Duh! Because it's *MAMA* Luigi!



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 15, 2008)

While its good to see Luigi I'm alittle dissapointed it wasn't Lucario this week. I guess they're going through unlockable vetrans first. If so I call Captain Falcon next week, if not I call Lucario.


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 15, 2008)

I want Toon Link announced dammit.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 15, 2008)

> I read somewhere Sakurai didn't put him in he would've been too similar to Samus


Could've at least thrown in Protoman/Dr. Wily...or even Cutman. 

/would've loved that XD

Question: Is Robotnik simply not in the game? Does the speedster simply have no Sonicverse counterpoint?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 15, 2008)

New trailer.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 15, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> New trailer.


The best parts are definatly Charizard vs Bowser and Sonic vs Mario at the end.



Gaara of the Sand said:


> Megaman would've been good
> 
> but I read somewhere Sakurai didn't put him in he would've been too similar to Samus


I doubt that, I think that if he would be too similar to anyone it'd be Kirby. Megaman is known for stealing abilities from the robot masters, that ability would have been identical to Kirby plus he and Kirby wouldn't gain much from steal each others power.


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 15, 2008)

Was coming here to post the same trailer.

Epic ending is fucking _epic_.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Feb 15, 2008)

The next Sonic game will probably have Katie the Hedgehog a girl who get's sucked into the TV and is all powerfull and all knowing. That is how much Sega has jumped the shark.


----------



## geG (Feb 15, 2008)

Is that sum new trailer?


----------



## Jibutters (Feb 15, 2008)

Can't wait to watch it


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 15, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> so
> *I eat Luigi for breakfast*
> And I didn't realize he only just got announced on Dojo



Oh you do huh? Well I guess I'm just gonna have to lay a Luigi beat down on every single character you use when Brawl comes out.  




Goofy Titan said:


> New trailer.



The new trailer looks awesome, I could definitely make some great gifs with it.


----------



## Jibutters (Feb 15, 2008)

Gifs you say?!?


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 15, 2008)

Jihad said:


> Gifs you say?!?



Yup. 

But I don't have the trailer.


----------



## DA Dave (Feb 15, 2008)

Loved the Bowser v/s Charizard shot.


----------



## Jibutters (Feb 15, 2008)

You should get it soon nin


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 15, 2008)

I've just been checking the cutscenes, looks like the Dojo is using the order of when characters show up now. So it looks like the order of new character updates will be this:

Falco
Captain Falcon
Lucario
Mr Game and Watch
R.O.B

As for Ganondorf I am unsure if he'll show up when he first appears or when he first joins everyone else. And Wolf, Jigglypuff and Toon Link will appear last but I'm not cirtain of the order.

Anyway I'm updated my character chart, I really wish I had high quality screenshots of the remaining characters. I used screenshots for R.O.B, Lucario and Toon Link but only R.O.B fits in. Everyone else has 3D art in other games to use. Anyway here we are.




Johnny Turbo said:


> The next Sonic game will probably have Katie the Hedgehog a girl who get's sucked into the TV and is all powerfull and all knowing. That is how much Sega has jumped the shark.


Nah it has to be Rainbow the Hedgehog, he'll have weather powers!


----------



## Jibutters (Feb 15, 2008)

I can't wait nin X3


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 15, 2008)

Did anyone have any requests on what parts of the trailer they wanted make in to a gif? If not I'll just pick some random scenes that look good.

I"ll be posting the gifs here when I finish making em.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 15, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Did anyone have any requests on what parts of the trailer they wanted make in to a gif? If not I'll just pick some random scenes that look good.
> 
> I"ll be posting the gifs here when I finish making em.


I have some

Piplup charging at Dedede
Peach Final Smash
Sonic Final Smash
Olimar wakes Pikachu
Charizard vs Bowser
Mario vs Sonic


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 15, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> I have some
> 
> Piplup charging at Dedede
> Peach Final Smash
> ...



Okay I'll work on this very soon.

I've run into a issue though. That issue being that when I size the gif 150 x 150 it looks to "squished", and also keeping the file size below 341.8 kb (senior file size limit) is becoming far too troublesome. Because of these issue the gifs won't be able to fit as an avatar, without end up looking like crap.

Now I'm just going to size them all 266 x 150. People can use them in their sigs if they want.

If someone really wants a certain scene as their avy, then I'll do it..but personally I don't think it would look too good just because it would look really "squished", and of course I'd have to reduce the file size by deleting frames and the gif would odds are appear to be moving way too fast.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 15, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Okay I'll work on this very soon.
> 
> I've run into a issue though. That issue being that when I size the gif 150 x 150 it looks to "squished", and also keeping the file size below 341.8 kb (senior file size limit) is becoming far too troublesome. Because of these issue the gifs won't be able to fit as an avatar, without end up looking like crap.
> 
> ...


Don't worry, its impressive that you can make animated gifs out of videos in the first place in my opinion.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Feb 15, 2008)

So Nin when you gonna be posting these gifs?


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 15, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Don't worry, its impressive that you can make animated gifs out of videos in the first place in my opinion.



Thanks. I don't think the gifs will turn out exactly as I planned but they should still be ok. 



Peoples Hernandez said:


> So Nin when you gonna be posting these gifs?



Lol, later on today. I have to go to work in a bit, so I won't post em till I get home.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 15, 2008)

End of the trailer was great, but other than that pretty much stuff we've all seen already >_>


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 15, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> End of the trailer was great, but other than that pretty much stuff we've all seen already >_>


True but that doesn't make it any less exciting. I still get a chill of excitment each time I watch Sonic Joins The Brawl even though I know hes been playable for months.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 15, 2008)

for anyone who want to learn more about Red.....er...PT.   I uploaded:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHbY56rRl7M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kewlmyc (Feb 15, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> for anyone who want to learn more about Red.....er...PT.   I uploaded:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHbY56rRl7M[/YOUTUBE]



At least you didn't call him Ash.  *shudders*

Anyway, nice vid.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Feb 15, 2008)

kewlmyc said:


> At least you didn't call him Ash.  *shudders*
> 
> Anyway, nice vid.



I hate it when people confuse Red with Ash. As far as the story goes, the anime is totally diffrent from the games.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 15, 2008)

That video was good
I just love reading stuff on Pokemon Trainer
after playing him in SSE I'm making him my main


----------



## Harmonie (Feb 15, 2008)

Pokemon Trainer is an interesting concept, and perhaps one of the points that makes the roster anything special, however I don't see myself maining him.

I'll probably use him for fun, though, just not as much as my mains.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 15, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> for anyone who want to learn more about Red.....er...PT.   I uploaded:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHbY56rRl7M[/YOUTUBE]



Wow, this video sucks.

The guy narrating is an idiot. He clearly had no idea what he was talking about, because he kept calling the Pokemon's special B moves smash attacks, most notably Squirtle's recovery and Charizard's side B.

Also he just re-iterated a load of information we have already know about for more than 2 weeks now.


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 15, 2008)

GUESS WHO HAS BRAWL BITCHES????


AH YEAH.....


SO FUCKING IMBA

WOOOOOOOOOT


----------



## Icy_eagle (Feb 15, 2008)

16:9 videos from stage6. Love me? 

I miss fox


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 15, 2008)

Holy shit I just saw the video, The Sonic Spindash/finger pose and the ending moments were *OMFGEPIC*. Wish it was in high quality though...


----------



## Volke (Feb 15, 2008)

Olimar is looking pretty fucking awsome...


----------



## Ronin (Feb 15, 2008)

No, that mk player just sucks. Believe me some of the mk I've seen makes him look broken. He has an orgy of combos at his disposal.

I made the above comment before watching the video, now that I watched it I'm sad, that MK player made so many ueless and amatuer moves. He didnt do any combo's, he didnt chain any attacks for that matter, he jumped around like an idiot but didnt attack in the air, didnt fastfall...theres so much more to critisize him on but its pointless, worst MK yet.


----------



## Jibutters (Feb 15, 2008)

That may be, but it was still awesome to watch


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 15, 2008)

Its kinda hard to get used to Olimars fighting style, but if used right he owns

that MK user should never play as MK again


----------



## Jibutters (Feb 15, 2008)

Your sig is hilairious Gaara


----------



## Jazz (Feb 15, 2008)

Hmmm...

I would've named Luigi's FS Za Warudo, not Negative Zone...


----------



## Volke (Feb 15, 2008)

Ronin said:


> No, that mk player just sucks. Believe me some of the mk I've seen makes him look broken. He has an orgy of combos at his disposal.
> 
> I made the above comment before watching the video, now that I watched it I'm sad, that MK player made so many ueless and amatuer moves. He didnt do any combo's, he didnt chain any attacks for that matter, he jumped around like an idiot but didnt attack in the air, didnt fastfall...theres so much more to critisize him on but its pointless, worst MK yet.



Vid please?


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 15, 2008)

Guys I *may* get to play brawl next weekend

just maybe......>_>


----------



## Volke (Feb 15, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Guys I *may* get to play brawl next weekend
> 
> just maybe......>_>



Go on...(where?)


----------



## whamslam3 (Feb 15, 2008)

reck i hate youlol if u do get to play it that is


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 15, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Guys I *may* get to play brawl next weekend
> 
> just maybe......>_>



and just maybe I get to play brawl...again....tomorrow.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 16, 2008)

You poor guys...

Having to play demos... 

AH WELL


----------



## Volke (Feb 16, 2008)

I really wish I could play Brawl now...

*goes to play Melee*


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 16, 2008)

Hay Gaiz check out my new sig.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 16, 2008)

Not a demo lol.....Me and my friends are having a birthday tourney for a friend who happens to have it, and I told him to bring it.......>_>


----------



## Jazz (Feb 16, 2008)

Epic.

**


----------



## Volke (Feb 16, 2008)

Both these guys are not that good but funny match...


----------



## Ronin (Feb 16, 2008)

Volke said:


> Both these guys are not that good but funny match...


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 16, 2008)

I see that sig was from the US Trailer.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 16, 2008)

Volke said:


> Go on...(where?)


Probably talking about the regional tourney event thing they're having tomorrow at LA.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 16, 2008)

No, me and some people are throwing a surprise birthday tournament for a friend of ours, and he happens to have the game and Im going to make him bring it.....>_>


----------



## Ronin (Feb 16, 2008)

Ike and D3 Vs. Marth and R.O.B. 
at the very end, the two swordsman are left standing and fight for supremacy

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Klj4MLPmCtM&feature=user[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 16, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Ike and D3 Vs. Marth and R.O.B.
> at the very end, the two swordsman are left standing and fight for supremacy[/YOUTUBE]​


Seeing as you posted, the ending was obvious. 

Did you guys see this one?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzSm5mSQxyo[/YOUTUBE]

Created stage meant to be the Metal Mario stage from Smash64. For a computer fight, the ending is surprisingly epic as hell.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 16, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Seeing as you posted, the ending was obvious.



I know, I should just stop posting Ike vids now, some might say im being biased 

Most of the Ike videos I post are done by kirk from smashboards and I think in all of his uploads he wins.



TenshiOni said:


> Did you guys see this one?
> 
> 
> Created stage meant to be the Metal Mario stage from Smash64. For a computer fight, the ending is surprisingly epic as hell.



For a cpu battle that was pretty damn awesome, Mario was using his recovery to the fullest. Kirby looked like a little marble,lol.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 16, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Ike and D3 Vs. Marth and R.O.B.
> at the very end, the two swordsman are left standing and fight for supremacy
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Klj4MLPmCtM&feature=user[/YOUTUBE]​



You got lucky


----------



## Ronin (Feb 16, 2008)

Marth said:


> You got lucky



No, Its skill. 

Im not as good as Kirk though. Since he owns it and I've only played 4 times now. I hope to improve though,I already talked to him on smashboards and he said he'll give me some pointers if necessary. I like his overall playing style so I'll probably mimic it and then change it to make it my own.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 16, 2008)

If I start up an IRC channel, will anyone join? Not worth the effort if no one will participate.


----------



## Usubaa (Feb 16, 2008)

I just have one question: how flexible is the actual stage creator? I know there are only a limited number of backgrounds (wish you could import from Wii Photo Channel or something) but can I still create decent unique stages?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 16, 2008)

Usubaa said:


> I just have one question: how flexible is the actual stage creator? I know there are only a limited number of backgrounds (wish you could import from Wii Photo Channel or something) but can I still create decent unique stages?



It seems rather limited in the general stuff, but I think people will still be able to be creative within that.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 16, 2008)

oh crap Ness is in it 

I hate that bat


----------



## K-deps (Feb 16, 2008)

Ronin said:


> If I start up an IRC channel, will anyone join? Not worth the effort if no one will participate.



Whats an IRC channel?
I know, noobie question.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 16, 2008)

Marth said:


> Whats an IRC channel?
> I know, noobie question.



Its like a messenger thing. Or you can go on IRC if you use firefox and have the program ChatZilla


----------



## Ronin (Feb 16, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> Its like a messenger thing. Or you can go on IRC if you use firefox and have the program ChatZilla



Your not welcome in these parts.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 16, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Your not welcome in these parts.



lol wut?


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 16, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Your not welcome in these parts.


*kicks you and Ike to the curb* 



Roy Mustang said:


> lol wut?


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 16, 2008)

Ike will get curbstomped by Kirby


----------



## Jazz (Feb 16, 2008)

You all will get Curbstomped by me.

Without me, this game would not exist.  So ha! I win.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 16, 2008)

Without me, there would be no god. I win.

btw where did you get ur sig?


----------



## Jazz (Feb 16, 2008)

Some guy from DeviantArt, name is Quas Quas or something.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 16, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> btw where did you get ur sig?



Your sigs better...


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 16, 2008)

Link one is better then the Kirby one, I guess ill put both

edit: im gonna spoiler tag it the quas quas thing


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 16, 2008)

Lol ZoomJap


----------



## Masurao (Feb 16, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Lol ZoomJap



Rofl...Marth's expression is so retarded.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 16, 2008)

lol @ the crush template


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 16, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Rofl...Marth's expression is so retarded.



It's based off of ZoomJap, a very wacky video.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=LauaI21uFgY[/YOUTUBE]

What was his other name..CrushHand? Something like that.

There's one with Ness and Lucas.


----------



## geG (Feb 16, 2008)

Card Crusher is the other name I think


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 16, 2008)

^ yeah, it is


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 16, 2008)

Geg said:


> Card Crusher is the other name I think



There you go! That's it.

+rep to you and Roy.


FUUUUUUUUUUUCK I must spread more rep before Geg can gets teh rep!


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 16, 2008)

24h limit, srry ill do it later


----------



## K-deps (Feb 16, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Lol ZoomJap



I'm such a badass


----------



## Lee1993 (Feb 16, 2008)

no u aint
Roy is badass


----------



## K-deps (Feb 16, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> no u aint
> Roy is badass



Oh god no need to start this again.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 16, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> no u aint
> Roy is badass



THe ironic thing is ppl on NF call me Roy but Marth was one of my mains in meele and Roy wasnt.


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 16, 2008)

Ike owns all of you.


----------



## Jibutters (Feb 16, 2008)

I never used Marth!! I guess I was just never attracted to him 

He is a nice character though!! Good reach too


----------



## Ronin (Feb 16, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> It's based off of ZoomJap, a very wacky video.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=LauaI21uFgY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> What was his other name..CrushHand? Something like that.



Thats epic, I never seen that before , I only some comics based on it. That vid is just to much win.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 16, 2008)

Jihad said:


> I never used Marth!! I guess I was just never attracted to him
> 
> He is a nice character though!! Good reach too



Meh, if you wanted to try him in Brawl just start with Ike he's better. Btw, hi Ji


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 16, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Lol ZoomJap



I swore I saw one of NaruHina...

anyways, I'm back!


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 16, 2008)

Idea. 

*opens ZoomJap template*


----------



## Hyde (Feb 16, 2008)

Does anyone have the Iwata-Sakurai "[laughs]" picture?


----------



## Jibutters (Feb 16, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> Meh, if you wanted to try him in Brawl just start with Ike he's better. Btw, hi Ji



I wasn't really plannin on usin him but I will try everyone at least once 

Hey Roy ^^ I wish I wasn't out of lovins


----------



## Hyde (Feb 16, 2008)

Awwwwright, thanks! (Except for not, because I can only come here via the Wii)


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 16, 2008)

Ill rep you after 24h shit 


Jihad said:


> I wasn't really plannin on usin him but I will try everyone at least once
> 
> Hey Roy ^^ I wish I wasn't out of lovins


okay


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 16, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> Ill rep you after 24h shit


that 2nd panel's such a bitch, thank god Roy's cape simplifies things... 

If anyone has a higher-rez pic of Roy NeutralB'ing Marth lemme know...


----------



## Akuma (Feb 16, 2008)

Nmaster, you find/make the coolest shit


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice one nmaster.


----------



## Jibutters (Feb 16, 2008)

Ok Roy 

lol nmaster  Nice one indeed


----------



## Ha-ri (Feb 16, 2008)

Link removed

Anyone see that? Sorry if its been poster, too lazy to look in the other pages.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 16, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> that 2nd panel's such a bitch, thank god Roy's cape simplifies things...
> 
> If anyone has a higher-rez pic of Roy NeutralB'ing Marth lemme know...


lol I see


Jihad said:


> Ok Roy
> 
> lol nmaster  Nice one indeed


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 16, 2008)

Didn't think you'd use that too.


----------



## Robotkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

I don't know if this has been posted before...but this is great.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 16, 2008)

Robotkiller said:


> I don't know if this has been posted before...but this is great.



    Snake is genius


----------



## Akuma (Feb 17, 2008)

Robotkiller said:


> I don't know if this has been posted before...but this is great.




Didnt like it for some reason.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 17, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Didnt like it for some reason.


I could never figure out why Link talks and Lucas doesn't...

Also pr0n:


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 17, 2008)

....
u got those in Star...something site...huh?


----------



## Tefax (Feb 17, 2008)

Robotkiller said:


> I don't know if this has been posted before...but this is great.




hahahah snake 


*Spoiler*: _lol_ 



 Boredness


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 17, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> I could never figure out why Link talks and Lucas doesn't...


You mean all those PK attacks including Starstorm don't count as talking?


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Feb 17, 2008)

*WEEGEE*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Feb 17, 2008)

BlueNinja44 said:


> *WEEGEE*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hiruko (Feb 17, 2008)

I made this one .


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 17, 2008)

Hiruko said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO 

_lol rule 16 _


----------



## Ronin (Feb 17, 2008)

New snake technique? After performin a dash attack quickly smash up on the c stick to do an up smash. iono, seems like just an upsmash out of the dash, everyone can do it, but snake slides with his. Guess we'll have to wait and see how useful it is.


[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=CvbNohOQ3p8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## K-deps (Feb 17, 2008)

Ronin said:


> New snake technique? After performin a dash attack quickly smash up on the c stick to do an up smash. iono, seems like just an upsmash out of the dash, everyone can do it, but snake slides with his. Guess we'll have to wait and see how useful it is.
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=CvbNohOQ3p8[/YOUTUBE]​



hmm that technique looks like it could be pretty useful.
If there was a way to direct the up smash then that would be very useful.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 17, 2008)

does anyone have any gameplay with KIrby? Send if you do cause its too hard to find.


----------



## USB (Feb 17, 2008)

I got this, it's so good. I played it longer than any game in a while.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 17, 2008)

^japanese, huh?


----------



## Jibutters (Feb 17, 2008)

Sounds like it


----------



## Harmonie (Feb 17, 2008)

Roy was my main. 

I still lol'd, though.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 17, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> does anyone have any gameplay with KIrby? Send if you do cause its too hard to find.





You're welcome


----------



## Harmonie (Feb 17, 2008)

BlueNinja44 said:


> *WEEGEE*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





Love the first one. Especially the Ike picture. XD


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 17, 2008)

Marth said:


> You're welcome



thn-

oh, i see what u did thar


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 17, 2008)

Watch this Star Fox spoof I made.

true tears - 07 RAW (D-tvk DivX6.6 704x396 120fps[ED60]).avi


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey...I need to say this, the classic felt slippy for me when I use it for brawl.

ANY THOUGHTS?


----------



## Jazz (Feb 17, 2008)

I want a ZoomJap Template


----------



## Ronin (Feb 17, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> Hey...I need to say this, the classic felt slippy for me when I use it for brawl.
> 
> ANY THOUGHTS?



I liked the classic. I plan on switching to it eventually. Its a bit weird having to reach around for your shield but you get used to it.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 17, 2008)

Ronin said:


> I liked the classic. I plan on switching to it eventually. Its a bit weird having to reach around for your shield but you get used to it.



meh....I need to get use to it...I blame it for me losing the first round....and PT.  I should have use the charater I'm use to like Link or Pikachu....man....


----------



## Even (Feb 17, 2008)

@Linkaro: I actually tried the Landmaster thing in your sig with Fox in training mode. Laughed my ass off. That was extremely funny


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 17, 2008)

Even said:


> @Linkaro: I actually tried the Landmaster thing in your sig with Fox in training mode. Laughed my ass off. That was extremely funny



lol nice....meh...NowI have to wait for the game...I can show some pictures later.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 17, 2008)

*Tourney Tards*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-7gmds2njg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 17, 2008)

Let's listeeeennnnn to Chocolate RAAAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIINNN!!!!!!
What's This?!  No Zonday movinggg  away from the mic to brrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeaaaath onllllyyyy
FINAL DESTINATION!!!!


----------



## Jazz (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh God, ROFL

Excuse me sir, I was wondering if you could suggest a movie.

Certainly, what are you looking for?

No Character Developement.  No Plot.  Violence only.  

*holds up Final Destination movie*


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 17, 2008)

Ronin said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-7gmds2njg[/YOUTUBE]​



NO IKE! NO ITEMS! FINAL DESTINATION!

srsly


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 17, 2008)

one more thing to ppl in SF, Bosten and NY: the nintendo team is very strict with spoilers so they won't let u unlock Ness.  Once the fight with Ness takes places, they take the remote and delete all data.

In this tornery:
Items.
Starting charaters only.
Battlefield only!


----------



## Ronin (Feb 17, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> IKE ONLY! NO ITEMS! FINAL DESTINATION!
> 
> srsly



I made it better for you


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 17, 2008)

Ronin said:


> I made it better for you



marth or link atleast


----------



## Ronin (Feb 17, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> marth or link atleast



Marth is a fairy, Link is ok with me though.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 17, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Marth is a fairy, Link is ok with me though.



Okay
No items. Link only. You pick stage, final destination or hyrule?


----------



## Ronin (Feb 17, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> Okay
> No items. Link only. You pick stage, final destination or hyrule?



Hyrule is my favorite stage, our battle shall take place there.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 17, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Hyrule is my favorite stage, our battle shall take place there.



I shall add a list so I wont forget then. Its on.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 17, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> I shall add a list so I wont forget then. Its on.



BTW are we having a casual match or a real bout?


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 17, 2008)

What difference does it make, you should fight your hardest no matter what!


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 17, 2008)

I dont care, lets just fight with 6 stock


----------



## Ronin (Feb 17, 2008)

Colonello said:


> What difference does it make, you should fight your hardest no matter what!



Casual= use character I dont main but want to learn to use(Snake,Wolf,few more)
Serious= Full assault with Shiek or Marth.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 17, 2008)

meh, lets do serious


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 17, 2008)

Damn it! I want to have an epic battle with someone!


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 17, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Damn it! I want to have an epic battle with someone!



Sure why not


----------



## Jazz (Feb 17, 2008)

This game needs Hector


----------



## Ronin (Feb 17, 2008)

Mario said:


> This game needs Hector



It wouldnt be fair. When ever he would swing his axe people would die. Hectors so strong he'd kill people who fight rounds after he does. It'll be like 3...2...1...GO and all of a sudden everyone dies, then it says Hector wins even though Hector played like 3 rounds before that.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 17, 2008)

ALL ITEMS. 99 STOCK. RANDOM ONLY. HYRULE CASTLE.


----------



## FFLN (Feb 17, 2008)

Can you actually have 99 stock, or is 6 the highest?


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 17, 2008)

ZOMG LOL


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 17, 2008)

The pic doesnt work NM,and yes FF you can.
I used to do that all the time


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Feb 17, 2008)

FFLN said:


> Can you actually have 99 stock, or is 6 the highest?



Yes you can I actually  loved doing that with pokeballs only item on very high It's a fun time.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 17, 2008)

NMASTER ITS ON


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 17, 2008)

You know,Just today,I was playing Melee with some friends,And then I got a message saying I unlocked Score display.

I just now got it,and I've never seen anyone mention it before.

Everyone else has this right? or am I terribly slow?


----------



## Ronin (Feb 17, 2008)

LA Tournament Vids


The Four Horsemen
The Four Horsemen
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 17, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> NMASTER ITS ON


DOUBLE DAMAGE.



Mishudo said:


> or am I terribly slow?


----------



## K-deps (Feb 17, 2008)

Ronin said:


> *Marth is a fairy*, Link is ok with me though.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 17, 2008)

Ronin said:


> It wouldnt be fair. When ever he would swing his axe people would die. Hectors so strong he'd kill people who fight rounds after he does. It'll be like 3...2...1...GO and all of a sudden everyone dies, then it says Hector wins even though Hector played like 3 rounds before that.



Exactly


----------



## Akuma (Feb 17, 2008)

Are Ness and Lucas Improved for this game? Like improved as in can actually KO someone.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 17, 2008)

Marth said:


>


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 17, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> DOUBLE DAMAGE.



CAPTAIN FALCON ONLY


----------



## Jazz (Feb 17, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Are Ness and Lucas Improved for this game? Like improved as in can actually KO someone.



Ness ALWAYS had the ability to KO.

And how could Lucas be improved, it's the first time he's been in a Dairantō Sumasshu Burazāzu game.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 17, 2008)

Heh..Marth might be a girly man but he has a cute/sexy girlfriend.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 17, 2008)

^

Yeah, his hand


----------



## Akuma (Feb 17, 2008)

Mario said:


> Ness ALWAYS had the ability to KO.
> 
> And how could Lucas be improved, it's the first time he's been in a Dairantō Sumasshu Burazāzu game.




there basically the same character, NESS/ LUCAS


----------



## Masurao (Feb 17, 2008)

Mario said:


> ^
> 
> Yeah, his hand




Lol...that would be pretty damn funny if that where the case.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 17, 2008)

marth
is
not
gay


----------



## Masurao (Feb 17, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> marth
> is
> not
> gay



I think we all know that lol


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 17, 2008)

just proving a point


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 17, 2008)

We had this fun little topic a while back
it was proven marth wore some girl clothes 

But he's pretty badass in melee,I use em quite a bit.
it's just Hail-neko yasha/fans the fandom that ruins his image.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 17, 2008)

Where can I find those brawl pictures in your sig Mishudo?  
I would love to see Hector in the game, though it would probably be extremely unfair, so I guess they could put Greil in the game, he's pretty similar to Hector... just not as cheap.  I think he'd make a great addition, because he'd be slightly slower than average, but would make up for that greatly with his strength. Plus an Axewielder would be pretty sweet.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 17, 2008)

^ This dude on deviant art called Quas Quas


----------



## Lee1993 (Feb 17, 2008)

No Marth
No Items
Mushroom Croose
excuse spelling


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 17, 2008)

^ Your not doing it rite.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 17, 2008)

What's this?

No Characters

No Items

No Game

Mushroomy Kingdom


----------



## Masurao (Feb 17, 2008)

Mario said:


> What's this?
> 
> No Characters
> 
> ...



No...

No Wii

No T.V

No Games

Final destination.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 17, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> No...
> 
> No Wii
> 
> ...



No Earth

No Galaxy

No Universe

Final Destination


----------



## Ronin (Feb 17, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> No...
> 
> No Wii
> 
> ...



Havrnt you learned anything at all?

No wii
No players
No universe
Final Destination


----------



## Jazz (Feb 17, 2008)

God.

I hate hiw dead this topic has become.


----------



## Smoker (Feb 17, 2008)

Mario said:


> God.
> 
> I hate hiw dead this topic has become.




No posts

No videoes

No Life

Final Destination.


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 17, 2008)

Funny how the actual release of the game made this topic go dead 

It was a blast looking at the week daily updates and debating


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 17, 2008)

srsly stop with this brawltard trend for now, getting kinda old


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 17, 2008)

You Guys are all forgetting the *insert object here* only. part...

No Brawl.
Melee only.
Final Destination.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 17, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> You Guys are all forgetting the *insert object here* only. part...
> 
> No Brawl.
> Melee only.
> Final Destination.



Okay we are seriously killing this joke LOL.


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 17, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Okay we are seriously killing this joke LOL.



Indeed. There really isn't much else to do while we wait for Brawl though...


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 17, 2008)

It's "Over 9000" all over again 

But on the bright side,only bout 20 days[3 weeks] to wait.
Doesn't seem so bad now.
Still havn't played it once yet though.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 17, 2008)

damn it, if only I still had melee


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 17, 2008)

No sigs.
No posts.
No content.
Memes only.
Final Destination.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 17, 2008)

*goes off to play Melee*

DELETED DATA?!


----------



## Ronin (Feb 17, 2008)

Pretty damn good Ganon player
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=mdbFF7Jf898&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 17, 2008)

Mario said:


> *goes off to play Melee*
> 
> DELETED DATA?!



U wanna pley Melee?!?!? You have brawl.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 17, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> U wanna pley Melee?!?!? You have brawl.



So?

I have The original too, and I play that a lot.  I play them all.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 17, 2008)

Well I have *Super Smash Brothers Catastrophic Wars*( it's the 5th game in the SSB series). It has 72 characters and 345 stages. It's a really epic game. I feel sorry for you all that don't have it.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 17, 2008)

Screw this...

*plays Jump Ultimate Stars*


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 17, 2008)

Mario said:


> So?
> 
> I have The original too, and I play that a lot.  I play them all.



I wish I had SSB, I've always kinda wanted to try it since I got SSBM. (Is it on VC yet?)


----------



## FFLN (Feb 17, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> ZOMG LOL





Mishudo said:


> The pic doesnt work NM,and yes FF you can.
> I used to do that all the time





Johnny Turbo said:


> Yes you can I actually  loved doing that with pokeballs only item on very high It's a fun time.



Hey... I only asked because I haven't played Melee for years now, and I didn't remember ever setting it to 99 stock. It's what happens when a near-complete save-file is deleted... I think I only had one trophy left to complete it.


----------



## Harmonie (Feb 17, 2008)

Mario said:


> *goes off to play Melee*
> 
> DELETED DATA?!



That happens way too often, doesn't it?

I just beat Melee for like the fourth time last week due to memory card corruption.


----------



## Volke (Feb 17, 2008)

Would you guys be interested if I created an IPBfree site for Brawl?

It will pretty much be a forum for Brawl where we can be selective about who we allow to post. I go to other sites to discuss Brawl, in addition to doing it here, and I get sick of all the stupid questions asked by the n00bs. I know that some of my friends from other sites will join.

If you are interested, then I'm open to name suggestions. If not then no worries 


@Ronin: The Kirby player seemed to be the only skilled one there. That Ike was kinda a nub...can't believe he beat the Lucas...

That Ganon player is good though.

@Bassoonist: My file has yet to be corrupted...


----------



## DA Dave (Feb 17, 2008)

I played this game for the first time yesterday and won by 4 stock, I'm awesome at playing gay with Marth.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 17, 2008)

-Zelgadis- said:


> I played this game for the first time yesterday and won by 4 stock, I'm awesome at playing gay with Marth.



F-smash spamage FTW?


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 18, 2008)

-Zelgadis- said:


> I'm awesome at playing gay with Marth.



Marth doesn't know how to swing play any other way...


----------



## DA Dave (Feb 18, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> F-smash spamage FTW?





nmaster64 said:


> Marth doesn't know how to swing play any other way...



Both       QFT


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 18, 2008)

There's way too much Marth bashing in here.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 18, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> There's way too much Marth bashing in here.



We can switch targets to Sonic if you'd liek...


----------



## Masurao (Feb 18, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Fake, just like Marth's penis...



Lol poor Marth...he gets bashed so horribly. He's cool with me though( so is his girl)..Ike and Hector are still cooler.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 18, 2008)

Ok, from experience with SoCal pro n' stuff(Gimpyfish, DSF, Lucky)...

Snake, Metaknight, and Olimar are definitely at least high tier for now. Currently, Snake is probably the best character so far. Marth and Zelda are around high as well.


----------



## Volke (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## Linkaro (Feb 18, 2008)

My house...my beautiful house.....*cries*


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 18, 2008)

I just read the dojo update for today then I read that post

any one else besides me looking forward to building a level

I can't understand the Japanese to find it and clicking all the buttons doesn't seem to work


----------



## Volke (Feb 18, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> My house...my beautiful house.....*cries*



lmao

Anyway, best Samus user I have seen so far in Brawl.
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=my7TmBFB6CA[/YOUTUBE]

Search "Silven" if you want to see more.


Also, looks like Falco's Dthrow can be chained up until 50% or so at which point they can DI out of it. However, at that point you can change into a Utilt or Usmash.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 18, 2008)

Wow, I don't have any friends that like to play Samus, so seeing a skilled Samus player is unusual for me, but this person has obviously shown me that Samus isn't all that bad, unless you count ZSS.  I'd actually be willing to try Samus after watching this, but I doubt I'll main her, I never really got into her in Melee. She doesn't look like she's changed much.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 18, 2008)

Samus isn't my character, though if you know how to use her she can be fun to play as


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 18, 2008)

Yeah, I might try her in Brawl, but I think I'll stick with ZSS as far as Samus goes.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 18, 2008)

gah ZSS sucks IMO

I prefer Pokemon Trainer or Lucas

though Samus has a lot goin goin for her


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Feb 18, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> *Spoiler*: __




[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=z7CAGCD790g&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PerveeSage (Feb 18, 2008)

anyone remember the first smash brothers? i just went to see when it came out and man, do i feel old. the first smash brothers came out in 1999. thats 9 years ago! I was 12 when it came out and 9 years later they still comin out with more smash brothers.

<.< 
>.> 
/nostalgic rant off


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 18, 2008)

Itz set up in mah living room...


----------



## Ronin (Feb 18, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Fake, just like Marth's penis...



I knew he didnt have one. Under those clothes is a flat chested woman  



Colonello said:


> Does anyone know if there are like character guides for the newcharacters. Just short little things that tell maybe possible strategies for these new guys, out yet? I know people will make them eventually, but if there are any can I get a link?



Check Smashboards, go to the brawl character discussion and choose the character your looking for, theres several for each.



Chemistry said:


> Ok, from experience with SoCal pro n' stuff(Gimpyfish, DSF, Lucky)...
> 
> Snake, Metaknight, and Olimar are definitely at least high tier for now. Currently, Snake is probably the best character so far. Marth and Zelda are around high as well.



Snake is the best in the game or best of the 3?



Volke said:


> Old youtube vid



Enough with posting old vids already....Check the add date with vids, if its 5 or more days, then its been posted in here



PerveeSage said:


> anyone remember the first smash brothers? i just went to see when it came out and man, do i feel old. the first smash brothers came out in 1999. thats 9 years ago! I was 12 when it came out and 9 years later they still comin out with more smash brothers.
> 
> <.<
> >.>
> /nostalgic rant off



I remember when it first came out too, I used to play outside with my friends then I bought the game and didnt see the light of day for weeks, besides school.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 18, 2008)

This thread seems kinda dead.
We still have like 3 weeks until Brawl comes out 

And Marth is a GIRLY man. I'll admit it. I was in denial.
It's not easy to admit that.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 18, 2008)

Marth said:


> This thread seems kinda dead.
> We still have like 3 weeks until Brawl comes out
> 
> And Marth is a GIRLY man. I'll admit it. I was in denial.
> It's not easy to admit that.



Admission to the problem is the first step


----------



## K-deps (Feb 18, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Admission to the problem is the first step



Amen ma brotha


We need some Shion up in here to spice this place up.
And Ronin get some Marth/Diddy info yet?


----------



## Ronin (Feb 18, 2008)

Marth said:


> Amen ma brotha
> 
> 
> We need some Shion up in here to spice this place up.
> And Ronin get some Marth/Diddy info yet?



I got some Diddy info, didnt use marth yet. I'll post it after class though. I gotta get ready for an english test right now.

Shion isnt coming back till late april.


----------



## Lee1993 (Feb 18, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Pretty damn good Ganon player
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=mdbFF7Jf898&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


so he is still a CF clone


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Feb 18, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> so he is still a CF clone



he's just trying to be cool.


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 18, 2008)

Marth said:


> This thread seems kinda dead.
> We still have like 3 weeks until Brawl comes out
> 
> And Marth is a GIRLY man. I'll admit it. I was in denial.
> It's not easy to admit that.



The Irony of Marth is that he actually can end up married (to a girl) in his games, so he's basically 100% straight. Ike on the other hand, never marries any girls in PoR or RD and his sexuality is left ambiguous, but I don't really see many people making fun of him. It just shows some people can't see past appearances. 



> Ok, from experience with SoCal pro n' stuff(Gimpyfish, DSF, Lucky)...
> 
> Snake, Metaknight, and Olimar are definitely at least high tier for now. Currently, Snake is probably the best character so far. Marth and Zelda are around high as well.



Lulz, I just had a feeling MetaKnight would be high tier, he's such a speed demon and he's been hyped quite a bit.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 18, 2008)

Anyone who makes fun of Ike get's Ronin's backhand of justice


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 18, 2008)

Ike is like the Marth version of Roy

I have no idea what I just said


----------



## Masurao (Feb 18, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> Ike is like the Marth version of Roy
> 
> I have no idea what I just said



Lol whut..you lost me with that one too lol... Ike is his own character.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 18, 2008)

Ike = what Hector would be if he was a girl and had a sword.


----------



## Smoker (Feb 18, 2008)

This Ike burning is killing me, lets go back to the pansy transy!


----------



## Jazz (Feb 18, 2008)

God, Sonic, you're so gay


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 18, 2008)

God, Ness, you're so gay faggit annoying shit jew


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 18, 2008)

Chemistry said:


> Ok, from experience with SoCal pro n' stuff(Gimpyfish, DSF, Lucky)...
> 
> Snake, Metaknight, and Olimar are definitely at least high tier for now. Currently, Snake is probably the best character so far. Marth and Zelda are around high as well.


Hey Oriiii,hear that? Yeah,Snake,High Tier 
Watch out haha



Ronin said:


> Admission to the problem is the first step


Actually denial is the first step x]


----------



## Jazz (Feb 18, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> God, Ness, you're so gay faggit annoying shit jew



Watch yo mouf, bo'


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 18, 2008)

Ness and his cheap fucken bat can go to hell


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 18, 2008)

I am LOL'ing hard at this page.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 18, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> Ness and his cheap fucken bat can go to hell



Ness fucking rocks and you know it.

His bat is just a side smash, like My cape.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 18, 2008)

THE BAT IS JEWISH! GODDAMMIT WHY DID NESS HAVE TO BE IN BRAWL?! AND THERES LUCAS TOO! I SWEAR, IF HE EVER GOT A BAT...


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 18, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> THE BAT IS JEWISH! GODDAMMIT WHY DID NESS HAVE TO BE IN BRAWL?! AND THERES LUCAS TOO! I SWEAR, IF HE EVER GOT A BAT...



Lucas uses a stick.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 18, 2008)

THATS FUCKEN WORSE


----------



## Jazz (Feb 18, 2008)

A JEW STICK?!


----------



## PerveeSage (Feb 18, 2008)

Mario said:


> A JEW STICK?!


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 18, 2008)

ahhh I'm laughing my ass off at this. and the acronym didn't fully express how I feel

Lucas' Jewish stick pwns


----------



## Ronin (Feb 18, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> The Irony of Marth is that he actually can end up married (to a girl) in his games, so he's basically 100% straight. *Ike on the other hand, never marries any girls in PoR or RD *and his sexuality is left ambiguous, but I don't really see many people making fun of him. It just shows some people can't see past appearances.



Yea cuz people never marry the opposite sex and then become gay.  **cough**Marth**cough**

We all know sonic is the leader of a mercenary group just like Ike . Sonic has to avenge his father's death right? Wait doesnt sonic chase around jewels and rings his whole life? Like he's trying to open up a Zales or something. Doesnt Sonic chase around a fat lonely man who does nothing except think about sonic all the time. Doesnt Sonic run from all of Amy's advances. Tails<-- Thats all I'll say, everyone knows about tails and Sonic's  alone time 





Mario said:


> Anyone who makes fun of Ike get's Ronin's backhand of justice



Damn Right



Roy Mustang said:


> Ike is like the Marth version of Roy
> 
> I have no idea what I just said



Clarify that, so I know whether to flame you or give you a thumbs up.



Goofy Titan said:


> Ike = what Hector would be if he was a girl and had a sword.



Dont know who your character is so I got no comeback..



Ritzbitz8 said:


> he's just trying to be cool.



I see what you did thar



Mishudo said:


> Hey Oriiii,hear that? Yeah,Snake,High Tier
> Watch out haha



I can see him being up there, with his spacing techs and recovery Snake is mos def a bad ass.


----------



## Volke (Feb 18, 2008)

ZSS vs Falcon (added 5 hours ago Ronin)


----------



## Ronin (Feb 18, 2008)

Volke said:


> ZSS vs Falcon (added 5 hours ago Ronin)
> 
> 
> This is Hector by the way...



lol, good find
If anyone doesnt know who Hector is then leave.Hectors badassery knows no boundary.

*BTW has everyone signed up at wifi wars for smash league. *​


----------



## Volke (Feb 18, 2008)

Ronin said:


> lol, good find
> If anyone doesnt know who Hector is then leave.Hectors badassery can be felt from miles away.
> 
> *BTW has everyone signed up at wifi wars for smash league. *​



Ike, Hector and Hawkeye > every other FE characters...actually every other character. Period.

No I have not.
I should probably go do that


----------



## Ronin (Feb 18, 2008)

Volke said:


> Ike, Hector and Hawkeye > every other FE characters...actually every other character. Period.
> 
> No I have not.
> I should probably go do that



Forgot about Hawkeye, forgot about the whole other races of people in FE games, I gotta play a few of em again. Emulators ftw.

Smash League name= Ronin,like you didnt know already.  Marth  and mario ,  those are probably taken, so you two gotta think of something else but try anyways, make sure you just dont register, theres a link to reserve a smash league name which you gotta click after you register and sign in.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 18, 2008)

Ronin said:


> lol, good find
> If anyone doesnt know who Hector is then leave.Hectors badassery knows no boundary.
> 
> *BTW has everyone signed up at wifi wars for smash league. *​



The one by Oni? Ya, I have.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 18, 2008)

link to the place plz


----------



## Ronin (Feb 18, 2008)

Link removed


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 18, 2008)

^ oh that one, ill sign up


----------



## Volke (Feb 18, 2008)

Crap, someone beat me by two days...Volke was taken already. I got Volke_Zero now.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 18, 2008)

Lol @ the bloom Hector picture.

Someone do that with Captain Falcon plz.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 18, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Yea cuz people never marry the opposite sex and then become gay.  **cough**Marth**cough**
> 
> We all know sonic is the leader of a mercenary group just like Ike . Sonic has to avenge his father's death right? Wait doesnt sonic chase around jewels and rings his whole life? Like he's trying to open up a Zales or something. Doesnt Sonic chase around a fat lonely man who does nothing except think about sonic all the time. Doesnt Sonic run from all of Amy's advances. Tails<-- Thats all I'll say, everyone knows about tails and Sonic's  alone time
> 
> ...



As I said, I dunno.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 18, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivj3f3QSgkw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 18, 2008)

mario strikers sound effects


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 18, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Link removed



Ahh yeah, it's a great site. I signed up there a while back. Everyone should join up!


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 18, 2008)

I did but now I can't find the Smash League Ronin was talkin about on the site

EDIT: this is page 666, we're all cursed now


----------



## Volke (Feb 18, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> I did but now I can't find the Smash League Ronin was talkin about on the site
> 
> EDIT: this is page 666, we're all cursed now



At the very top of the page there should be a "SMASH" button. Click that and log in there.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 18, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> I did but now I can't find the Smash League Ronin was talkin about on the site
> 
> EDIT: this is page 666, we're all cursed now



Its page 333 for me, guess I'm not cursed.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 18, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> I did but now I can't find the Smash League Ronin was talkin about on the site
> 
> EDIT: this is page 666, we're all cursed now



You'll only be cursed if you post on this page... damn.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 18, 2008)

are there any good videos Pokemon trainer in action?

I can't seem to find any


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 18, 2008)

Ronin said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivj3f3QSgkw[/YOUTUBE]​



That's just plain f'ing awesome...


----------



## Ronin (Feb 18, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> That's just plain f'ing awesome...



Gar Kirby avy is to much, must rep you for that. You made it?


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 18, 2008)

That video was was pretty awesome
though two human players would've been better


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 18, 2008)

Lol nice find Ori,Im definatly gonna re-create that 

and for the wifi wars thing I signed up as *Asuma*


----------



## Ronin (Feb 18, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> That video was was pretty awesome
> though two human players would've been better



They are both human,lol.

@Mishudo- is that your smash league name or registration name?


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 18, 2008)

Ronin said:


> They are both human,lol.
> 
> @Mishudo- is that your smash league name or registration name?



Actually it was a player vs. CPU in training mode dude.

and uhh..
I guess it was my registration name,since it went to a blank page afterwards xD


----------



## Icy_eagle (Feb 18, 2008)

lol, pretty cool video

On an unrelated note ...LANDMASTAH


----------



## Akuma (Feb 18, 2008)

I finally decided to add Ike to my mains, does his strength make up for his speed?


----------



## Volke (Feb 18, 2008)

Akuma said:


> I finally decided to add Ike to my mains, does his strength make up for his speed?



Ike's actually surprisingly quick. His moves are slow, not his movement. And yes, if you can connect with his moves then the payoff is very good. At 50% it is very easy to KO someone with an Fsmash. Especially if you are already at the edge of the map.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 18, 2008)

Awesome, I think I might main all swordsman as a whole.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 18, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Actually it was a player vs. CPU in training mode dude.
> 
> and uhh..
> I guess it was my registration name,since it went to a blank page afterwards xD



Why dont you guys open it in youtube and read the description.

You need to go to your user options and register a smash league name.



			
				 WingProductions description for vid on youtube said:
			
		

> Super Smash Bros Brawl.
> Fotall on a custom stage.
> Sound taken from Mario Strikers Charged Football.
> It's in training mode, so it sais P2 is CP but he is a real player.
> Oh, and the sound got messed up in the end. :/


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 18, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Why dont you guys open it in youtube and read the description.
> 
> You need to go to your user options and register a smash league name.



Ah I see,and I never go onto the real youtube page.
We can do multiplayer training now? sweet.

But im a bit skeptical since the whole time 1P was in the air,the "2P" was just sitting there waiting for 1P to come down,and not hitting the ball.

seems _fishy_


EDIT:
I registered as Mishudo


----------



## Volke (Feb 18, 2008)

Ronin said:


> You need to go to your user options and register a smash league name.



I got it now. My WiFi wars thing is Volke_Zero and my Smash League name is Volke. Guess whoever beat me to the WiFi wars thing forgot to register for the Smash League


----------



## Ronin (Feb 18, 2008)

Think we need another thread for smash league? or just have 2shea add it into the clan thread?


----------



## Volke (Feb 18, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Think we need another thread for smash league? or just have 2shea add it into the clan thread?



Just have 2Shea add it.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 18, 2008)

Gigalypuff
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=4vrNYkdytuQ[/YOUTUBE]

Gigalypuff 2
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=AkSK2EzKZYM[/YOUTUBE]

Black hole glith returns
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=HcfW6kmL3r4[/YOUTUBE]

black hole again
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=iiPy2Vm31Sg[/YOUTUBE]​
I shoulda saved these for my next post since that would be 700, now i gotta find something awesome to post.


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm wondering if my mains from melee will affect who I play as in brawl and ruin who I plan to :/
But I guess there's a chance I wont cause I used to abuse Ness in 64,but suck with him in melee and instead use Luigi,Peach,and Marth.

Although Im one of those people who like being able to use a variety of characters,we'll see


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 18, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Think we need another thread for smash league? or just have 2shea add it into the clan thread?





Volke said:


> Just have 2Shea add it.



I had actually created our NF clan with WiFi Wars in mind. They will be having crew/clans built in to their serivce, so we can all be organized on there aswell.

So yeah, I'll post some info on it over in the Clan thread.


----------



## Volke (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't see how that's a black hole Ronin 
The BH glitch in Melee involved using Fox and Falco's reflectors to create it. What the Lucarios are doing seems much simpler if one just grabs the opponent just like you could do with Mewtwo in Melee.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 18, 2008)

Smash League name is Gaara

@Ronin: oh I didn't read where it said the CP was human


----------



## Volke (Feb 18, 2008)

True Black Hole Glitch...

*Spoiler*: _avoid if you are Ronin and/or hate old stuff_


----------



## Hyde (Feb 18, 2008)

Ronin said:


> lol, good find
> If anyone doesnt know who Hector is then leave.Hectors badassery knows no boundary.
> 
> *BTW has everyone signed up at wifi wars for smash league. *​



Yes, I signed up three days ago...


----------



## Ronin (Feb 18, 2008)

Volke said:


> I don't see how that's a black hole Ronin
> The BH glitch in Melee involved using Fox and Falco's reflectors to create it. What the Lucarios are doing seems much simpler if one just grabs the opponent just like you could do with Mewtwo in Melee.



Could care less whether or not you think its the black hole glitch or not, try reading the description on the vid though and see what its called. OMG its called black hole glitch????????



Volke said:


> True Black Hole Glitch...




Not my fualt you continually post old news.


----------



## Volke (Feb 18, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Could care less whether or not you think its the black hole glitch or not, try reading the description on the vid though and see what its called. OMG its called black hole glitch????????
> 
> Not my fualt you continually post old news.



Just because the video description calls it a black hole, doesn't make it a black hole. By the same logic, you could take a waffle and write "cookie" on it and it would be a cookie 

The only videos I posted are ones that I have not seen posted here before. If I happen to have missed some posts then I appologize. You also have to realize that just because you have seen it, doesn't mean other have too.

Anyway, 

*Spoiler*: _ZSS, meet ZNY..._ 




Zero Nose Yoshi


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 18, 2008)

It works kinda like the Black Hole
and its created a hole thats black which means its a black hole


----------



## Ronin (Feb 18, 2008)

Volke said:


> Just because the video description calls it a black hole, doesn't make it a black hole. By the same logic, you could take a waffle and write "cookie" on it and it would be a cookie
> 
> The only videos I posted are ones that I have not seen posted here before. If I happen to have missed some posts then I appologize. You also have to realize that just because you have seen it, doesn't mean other have too.



 if it says cookie i'll believe its a cookie. Anyways I didnt call it the black hole kid, look at any video i post, i either post the title or a pun. Also bout 3 of the 4 or 5 vids you posted have been posted on here already, thats moe than 50%. I know this cuz I posted two of em.



			
				Gaara said:
			
		

> It works kinda like the Black Hole
> and its created a hole thats black which means its a black hole



Your done volke, gaara just owned you. like desert coffin owned.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 18, 2008)

Whoa seems like I've missed a lot...

Well I guess I'll go succumb to peer pressure and sign up to Wifi Wars like everyone else. 

Also Ronin you get anyone else in the group yet?
And Pm me that diddy info!!!grrrr


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 18, 2008)

Marth said:


> Whoa seems like I've missed a lot...
> 
> Well I guess I'll go succumb to peer pressure and sign up to Wifi Wars like everyone else.
> 
> ...



Do it or you'll end up at the nerd table for the rest of your life
lol j/k


----------



## Ronin (Feb 18, 2008)

Marth said:


> Also Ronin you get anyone else in the group yet?
> And Pm me that diddy info!!!grrrr



The group is done, me,you,calamity,mario,shion. Don't feel like going the extra mile and addint the other two. Still working on the site though, meeting on friday probably, I might make it satuday cuz i think i got some plans friday.

Diddy info, I'll send it around 9:00


----------



## Volke (Feb 18, 2008)

Ronin said:


> if it says cookie i'll believe its a cookie. Anyways I didnt call it the black hole kid, look at any video i post, i either post the title or a pun. Also bout 3 of the 4 or 5 vids you posted have been posted on here already, thats moe than 50%. I know this cuz I posted two of em.
> 
> 
> 
> Your done volke, gaara just owned you. like desert coffin owned.



Once again, sorry if I posted some old vids, but I have only been here about a week so I am only aware of the videos that have been posted here since I joined. I've read through all of the daily posts since I have joined and I have not reposted anything in those. Just give me a break and it'll get better so just wait and see.

Anyway, don't know why you get so mad. I merely pointed out that this new "black hole" glitch is nothing like the original.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## K-deps (Feb 18, 2008)

Ronin said:


> The group is done, me,you,calamity,mario,shion. Don't feel like going the extra mile and addint the other two. Still working on the site though, meeting on friday probably, I might make it satuday cuz i think i got some plans friday.
> 
> Diddy info, I'll send it around 9:00



I can dig that


----------



## Ronin (Feb 18, 2008)

Volke said:


> Once again, sorry if I posted some old vids, but I have only been here about a week so I am only aware of the videos that have been posted here since I joined. I've read through all of the daily posts since I have joined and I have not reposted anything in those. Just give me a break and it'll get better so just wait and see.
> 
> Anyway, don't know why you get so mad. I merely pointed out that this new "black hole" glitch is nothing like the original.



lol, I think your the mad one. How could I be mad when theres so much yama wood around. I dont get mad about convos on the net, waste of my time.


----------



## Kai (Feb 18, 2008)

I wonder if the Luigi Ladder can still be done.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 18, 2008)

Kai said:


> I wonder if the Luigi Ladder can still be done.



Your alive????

I think it can. pretty sure the vid is lost among the hundreds of pages in here.


----------



## Volke (Feb 18, 2008)

@Ronin: I'm not mad about anything. Just confused on why you dislike me so much.

@Kai: Good question. I also wonder if the old black hole glitch works still. Or the unlimited ammo super scope. Or the Samus grapple glitch. Most of these are unlikely though.

EDIT: Or that IC unlimited freeze glitch.


----------



## Psysalis (Feb 18, 2008)

Dont know if this was posted but here's a vid of some of the AT's

[YOUTUBE]vgODE07NV00[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## K-deps (Feb 18, 2008)

This ones for you Ronin

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=dqIDuGrgRY8[/YOUTUBE]



EDIT:THis one too

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Wxgx4o8AzH4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ronin (Feb 18, 2008)

Marth said:


> This ones for you Ronin
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=dqIDuGrgRY8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



im not gonna lie to you, Im crying rite now. Its just to much win. I gotta go to smashboards and thank kirk, I asked him to do it but didnt think he would. Daitenchuu in slow mow, its to good. Charizard has been owned twice, sad but sexy.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 18, 2008)

What's WiFi Wars and why am I not signed up?


----------



## K-deps (Feb 18, 2008)

Mario said:


> What's WiFi Wars and why am I not signed up?



Cause you're a nerd with no friends


----------



## Volke (Feb 18, 2008)

Mario said:


> What's WiFi Wars and why am I not signed up?



WiFi Wars is a competative gaming community that will include an organized Brawl division. 

As for why you are not signed up...I'll go with what Marth said.

Go to *www.wifiwars.com* to sign up and find out more.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 18, 2008)

Marth said:


> Cause you're a nerd with no friends



Well you wear a  tiara


----------



## Ronin (Feb 18, 2008)

Marth said:


> Cause you're a nerd with no friends



Mario, you gonna take that?



Mario said:


> Well you wear a  tiara



ah,touche. Don't forget the fairy dust. Actually lay off him, he posted some win Ike videos, I can't say anything bad about marth for a while now.

Can't rep you yet marth, gotta spread it around but you'll get your rep, its much deserved.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 18, 2008)

lol marth bashing


----------



## K-deps (Feb 18, 2008)

Mario said:


> Well you wear a  tiara



And i wear it proudly dammit!!
You deadbeat plumber....


also thank you ronin


----------



## Masurao (Feb 18, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> lol marth bashing



Lol yeah poor Marth...ah well.


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 18, 2008)

Marth said:


> This ones for you Ronin
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=dqIDuGrgRY8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



IKE JUST OWNED SOME CHARIZARD

Yup. Great Aether is definately the best looking FS in the game IMO.



> lol marth bashing



I don't really like seeing any character being bashed...


----------



## Ronin (Feb 18, 2008)

Marth said:


> And i wear it proudly dammit!!
> You deadbeat plumber....
> 
> 
> also thank you ronin



Mario, you should join the circus, or get a tv show. Thats what I'd do if I could shoot fire from my palms, just a suggestion. Dont think the plumber thing is going to well.

your welcome marth



			
				Dark Aether said:
			
		

> IKE JUST OWNED SOME CHARIZARD
> 
> Yup. Great Aether is definately the best looking FS in the game IMO.



I agree, Daitenchuu is perfection in slow mo.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 18, 2008)

Damn, I lost my Marth-bashing ally >_>

We need some win Mario videos.


EDIT:


Marth said:


> And i wear it *proud*ly dammit!!
> You deadbeat plumber....
> 
> 
> also thank you ronin



Isn't that GAY and proud?

Also, fuck plumbing.  I don't plumb anymore, I just hang out with a bunch of Toads and such.  Sometimes I talk to Luigi, and play Warioware with Wario.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 18, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RPI4ypfh_o[/YOUTUBE]


@ Mario you can bash all you want

I don't care anymore


----------



## Volke (Feb 18, 2008)

Mario said:


> Damn, I lost my Marth-bashing ally >_>
> 
> We need some win Mario videos.




*Spoiler*: _At your request, Grand Theft Mario_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=_W9vBVhGIeA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jazz (Feb 18, 2008)

Good, cuz I'm running out of insults

Also, Win Mario BRAWL videos


----------



## Ronin (Feb 18, 2008)

Mario said:


> Damn, I lost my Marth-bashing ally >_>
> 
> We need some win Mario videos.
> 
> ...



Remember I said no marth bashing for a *while*, tomorrow is a new day.
lol, gay and proud. we do need some mario vids in here.



Mario said:


> Also, fuck plumbing.  I don't plumb anymore, I just hang out with a bunch of Toads and such.  Sometimes I talk to Luigi, and play Warioware with Wario.



no luigi's mansion? poor weegee. Luigi probably messes with you in your sleep. Just imagine what he can do with ZA WARUDO




Marth said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RPI4ypfh_o[/YOUTUBE]



thats bs, their just hateing on wolf.


----------



## Anal Luster (Feb 18, 2008)

I heard that snake is top tier, is this true?


----------



## K-deps (Feb 18, 2008)

So Ronin or Mario or Calamity.
Got a group name yet?


----------



## Masurao (Feb 18, 2008)

Marth said:


> So Ronin or Mario or Calamity.
> Got a group name yet?



Lol no...I've had other things at college to worry about besides that. If I come up with one I will let you guys know.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 18, 2008)

Anal Luster said:


> I heard that snake is top tier, is this true?



ahahahaha, your username is awesome. Especially since we been talking about fruits and fairies all day.

Its rumored hes top tier, but the game hasnt even hit the states yet, so no REAL tier list for a while.



			
				Marth said:
			
		

> So Ronin or Mario or Calamity.
> Got a group name yet?


Screw that name crap for now, right now we focus on wats at hand and learning the game and its changes and how to be productive and produce.

@Mario- you got some free time? I wanna put up some impresions and strats on my site but feeling lazy. If you wanna help lemme know.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 18, 2008)

Ronin said:


> no luigi's mansion? poor weegee. Luigi probably messes with you in your sleep. Just imagine what he can do with ZA WARUDO



Come to think of it, I do have a weird scrath on my arm...:amazed


----------



## Jazz (Feb 18, 2008)

Group Name...

Hysteria?


----------



## K-deps (Feb 18, 2008)

Ronin said:


> ahahahaha, your username is awesome. Especially since we been talking about fruits and fairies all day.



I lol'd....


----------



## Masurao (Feb 18, 2008)

I just came up with a really shitty one but w/e.


Dynamic BAMFs.


----------



## Anal Luster (Feb 18, 2008)

So is he top tier or not?


----------



## Volke (Feb 18, 2008)

Anal Luster said:


> So is he top tier or not?



Seems like it. Definetly high tier at least.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 18, 2008)

I better get fuckin rep this


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 18, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol yeah poor Marth...ah well.



I liek marth, he's cool


----------



## Ronin (Feb 18, 2008)

Anal Luster said:


> So is he top tier or not?



No definite answer, its opinion and speculation at the moment. He commands the stage with spacing techs and has outrageous recovery, does great damage but has mediocre combo ability. IMO high tier, but who am I to judge I picked Peach for bottom tier, she ended up god tier cuz of her brokeness.



			
				Gaara of the sand said:
			
		

> I better get fuckin rep this


 you get neg rep , I liked the commercial when it first came out but hate the ending, Yoshi can't beat DK, even with the hammer..


----------



## K-deps (Feb 18, 2008)

Ronin said:


> @Mario- you got some free time? I wanna put up some impresions and strats on my site but feeling lazy. If you wanna help lemme know.



Is the site Brawl Arena?
Is the site gonna be on strats for characters?


----------



## K-deps (Feb 18, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> I better get fuckin rep this


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 18, 2008)

still funny


----------



## Anal Luster (Feb 18, 2008)

Ronin said:


> No definite answer, its opinion and speculation at the moment. He commands the stage with spacing techs and has outrageous recovery, does great damage but has mediocre combo ability. IMO high tier, but who am I to judge I picked Peach for bottom tier, she ended up god tier cuz of her brokeness.
> 
> you get neg rep , I liked the commercial when it first came out but hate the ending, Yoshi can't beat DK, even with the hammer..



Ooooo ok, Im still not going to pick him anyway


----------



## Ronin (Feb 18, 2008)

Marth said:


> Is the site Brawl Arena?
> Is the site gonna be on strats for characters?



yeh, its gonna be a full brawl site. info,strats,vids,character info,training vids(got a few ppl from smashboards to help, cuz im not doin em all alone) working on the ladder system right now. I wanna use joomla but need a decent host for it, current host doesnt support it.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 18, 2008)

I got like... 10 minutes free time, so what you need me to do, Ro?


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 18, 2008)

JACK         OFF MARIO


----------



## Ronin (Feb 18, 2008)

Mario said:


> I got like... 10 minutes free time, so what you need me to do, Ro?



just pm me any impressions on characters you've used. doesnt have to be now, actually just pick one character and just update me on that one character, then ill compile all of it and use your data for the character. I wanna do it in depth and detailed so one character is fine for now. I'm assuming its gonna be mario?


----------



## Masurao (Feb 18, 2008)

What is the first thing all of you gonna do when you get brawl( for those who don't have it)?


----------



## Kai (Feb 18, 2008)

Ronin said:


> I picked Peach for bottom tier, she ended up god tier cuz of her brokeness.


I frown upon her final smash; It's too good of an immobilizer and probably one of the most efficient in the game. Especially for a constantly shifting screen stage like the original Super Mario Bros, any opponent that decides to take a nap will die when moved off the screen.

Cheap.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 18, 2008)

Do SSE
then arcade
with some wi-fi battles in between

and make lots of stages


----------



## K-deps (Feb 18, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> What is the first thing all of you gonna do when you get brawl( for those who don't have it)?



Unspeakable things to the disc....

But for real im gonna play with all of the newcomers.


----------



## dwabn (Feb 18, 2008)

> What is the first thing all of you gonna do when you get brawl( for those who don't have it)?


^^^ play it 

or i could just stare at it and drool/cuddle w/ it for hours


----------



## Ronin (Feb 18, 2008)

Kai said:


> I frown upon her final smash; It's too good of an immobilizer and probably one of the most efficient in the game. Especially for a constantly shifting screen stage like the original Super Mario Bros, any opponent that decides to take a nap will die when moved off the screen.
> 
> Cheap.



Never thought of that, scrolling stages are gonna be tourney banned, well iono, theres the whole smashball in tourny dbate, but I dont wanna get into it. If you grab onto a ledge though, when she activates it, it has no effect.



Marth said:


> Unspeakable things to the disc....
> 
> But for real im gonna play with all of the newcomers.



Not gonna unlock marth first? BTW, I heard marth FS can be spot dodged.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 18, 2008)

Here you go, Ronin.



*Mario* ()

When you're away from the stage, DON'T use the up+b first, cape a few times, then go to the stages edge.

Fludd is pretty good.  Use the charged blast after a person does their up+b to blast them away from the stage.  Also, the directional blast is good from when an enemy is below a stage's edge, but trying to up+b.

Mario Finale, the FS, is good pretty much anywhere.


*Pit* Nearly impossible to self destruct.  Even if you do, you can just glide, or fly back.  

He can hit the Smash Ball from afar with his arrow and still get it's powers.  

Lastly, he can repeat his sword spin move much like DK could spam his down+b in Melee.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 18, 2008)

So I went to a gamestop today and asked if they had any Wiis, and they told me they got some in today but they were sold out already...

Now I have to call next monday in the early morning at a shot to get one


----------



## Jazz (Feb 18, 2008)

Haha sucks t obe you

I've *technically* had a Wii since launch.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 18, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> So I went to a gamestop today and asked if they had any Wiis, and they told me they got some in today but they were sold out already...
> 
> Now I have to call next monday in the early morning at a shot to get one



You better get there right when they open, else the soccer moms will have beat you to it lol.


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 18, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Not gonna unlock marth first? BTW, I heard marth FS can be spot dodged.



I just love how Ike's Super Armor Aether is invulnerable to Marth's FS. 

First thing I'm doing when i rip Brawl out of its packaging is unlocking Sonic (big surprise) by beating classic mode with 10 characters. Then I'll do the whole VS. 1 stock match ordeal for all the others.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 18, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> So I went to a gamestop today and asked if they had any Wiis, and they told me they got some in today but they were sold out already...
> 
> Now I have to call next monday in the early morning at a shot to get one



my store gets wii's once every 2-3 weeks and sell out the same day, within 5-6 hours usually.


----------



## Volke (Feb 18, 2008)

Wiis are pretty easy to find around here...


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 18, 2008)

Ronin said:


> my store gets wii's once every 2-3 weeks and sell out the same day, within 5-6 hours usually.



I don't expect many wii's to be available around Brawl's release, it's gonna just be a great money shower for the big N for a long time. 

Luckily I got my wii the christmas it came out, at double the price.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 18, 2008)

fuck soccer moms and their ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) kids

Yea wish me luck in getting one though, because they are fucking HARD to find here


----------



## Ronin (Feb 18, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> fuck soccer moms and their ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) kids
> 
> Yea wish me luck in getting one though, because they are fucking HARD to find here



where is here?


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 18, 2008)

I got my wii December 17 (2006) the day before my b-day and stood in the freezing cold for 6 long ass hours


----------



## K-deps (Feb 18, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Not gonna unlock marth first? BTW, I heard marth FS can be spot dodged.



By playing matches with the newcomers I will end up unlocking Marth.
Dang Marth's FS isn't as godly as people thought.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 18, 2008)

Marth said:


> By playing matches with the newcomers I will end up unlocking Marth.
> Dang Marth's FS isn't as godly as people thought.



speculation really, i havent seen any vids of someone trying it out yet.



			
				from smashboards said:
			
		

> I'm a big fan of balance, so when I saw that Marth's FS seemed horrendously overpowered, I just had to check if there was something else to it. I just popped into Training (with a custom stage designed to grab those pesky Smash Balls easier), and got cracking. These are my findings. First, what we aleready know:
> 
> 1) Marth's Final Smash in the air will kill him if he hits noone. This was pretty much known, but I can verify it: he will keep going and going indefinitely, even on the other side of a large stage, and side-KO himself. So, it becomes increasingly risky to use this in the air the further the opponent is from you.
> 
> ...


----------



## K-deps (Feb 18, 2008)

Counter owns Ike's Aether

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bL8b919vv4I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 18, 2008)

Marth's FS owns if timed right


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 18, 2008)

Ronin said:


> where is here?



Rockland county AND Newburgh


----------



## Ronin (Feb 18, 2008)

Marth said:


> Counter owns Ike's Aether



That ike was too predictable.



Gaara of the Sand said:


> Marth's FS owns if timed right



riiiiight


----------



## K-deps (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey guys. Guess what....
MOAR VIDS 4 U.


----------



## DA Dave (Feb 18, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Rockland county AND Newburgh



Rockland County NY?

If so you ever been to ToyWiz?


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 18, 2008)

-Zelgadis- said:


> Rockland County NY?
> 
> If so you ever been to ToyWiz?



Yea, rockland county NY

ToyWiz sounds familiar, where exactly is it, suffern?


----------



## DA Dave (Feb 18, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Yea, rockland county NY
> 
> ToyWiz sounds familiar, where exactly is it, suffern?



Its in Nanuet, we used to have Melee tornys there all the time, some still go on.


----------



## Noah (Feb 18, 2008)

Heh. I got my Wii on launch day AND I only had to wait 2 hours in line for it *AND* I was third in line when I got there. Kids in Buffalo, NY aren't too smart. 200 people were lined up at a Circuit City across the plaza when I walked right up to a Toys R Us with three times as many Wiis in stock. 

It's kinda funny how the Wii is so hard to find now. There were stacks of them at every story just two weeks before Thanksgiving.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 18, 2008)

oh well I gotsa Wii now
poor Reckless


----------



## jkingler (Feb 18, 2008)

Seriously. Get it online. Beats waiting forever to find it in a retail outlet. XD


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 18, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> Seriously. Get it online. Beats waiting forever to find it in a retail outlet. XD



I was gonna get it online, but ill try giving that store a call on monday, because it'd be more convenient

Getting it online is my last resort


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 18, 2008)

I got my Wii in March last year, I almost had it for a year now


----------



## jkingler (Feb 18, 2008)

> I was gonna get it online, but ill try giving that store a call on monday, because it'd be more convenient
> 
> Getting it online is my last resort


I went to several Targets and several Gamespots and the like several times each. Online was my last resort, too, but it's worked out wonderfully. I was glad when I finally caved.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 18, 2008)

Wii need a subject change


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 18, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> I went to several Targets and several Gamespots and the like several times each. Online was my last resort, too, but it's worked out wonderfully. I was glad when I finally caved.



Haha if this doesn't work out Monday, then imma definelty cave in for sure


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 18, 2008)

lol I still cant believe out of EB Games, Futureshop, bestbuy, and online I found mine in Zellers


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 18, 2008)

I got mine last june for my birthday, I just gave my Mom the money, and I think she got it off Amazon, that's where she buys most of her junk.


----------



## Harmonie (Feb 18, 2008)

My parents are buying me a Wii for Christmas/Birthday (whenever we find one. )

Unfortunately we have to get it from Best Buy. We can't even think of ordering it online since it's "sold out online", and when we go to the store they say "Oh, we get them on *day(s) of week changes every time we talk to them*." Unfortunately, whenever they do get them, we aren't there. We have no way of knowing when they have them, and it's really frustrating me to no end. 

I'm thinking the chance of me having a Wii before Brawl comes out is a 0.01% chance. I really wish Nintendo would ship them better.... I want to play Super Mario Galaxy, which I got on the day of my birthday. >_< (back than I had hope I'd get a Wii before Christmas break was over.)


----------



## DA Dave (Feb 18, 2008)

Lol:

Morning star


----------



## Jibutters (Feb 18, 2008)

I think I too will be a caver


----------



## jkingler (Feb 18, 2008)

Wow. Epic use of CC music.


----------



## Volke (Feb 18, 2008)

Marth said:


> Hey guys. Guess what....
> MOAR VIDS 4 U.




Nice. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 19, 2008)

-Zelgadis- said:


> Lol:
> 
> Morning star



It's been a while since I've heard that song...Chrono Cross was a damn good game. Very good video.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 19, 2008)

-Zelgadis- said:


> Its in Nanuet, we used to have Melee tornys there all the time, some still go on.



Ooo ok, Im like 10 mins from nanuet


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 19, 2008)

Link's FS > Ike & Marth's


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 19, 2008)

That video was awesome


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 19, 2008)

wow thats awesome


----------



## DA Dave (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah good stuff there man.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 19, 2008)

I lol at Luffy's, Naruto's, an Harry Potter.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 19, 2008)

All the non Smash Bros ones were funny


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 19, 2008)

You just had to post that after I changed mah avatar didn't you? 

*THIS IS WHY WE CAN'T HAVE NICE THINGS!!! *


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 19, 2008)

Lol 
I love how the eyes, blush marks?(right word?), and feet are in the place in every picture


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Feb 19, 2008)

yay Luigi's Mansion looks awesome. And Zeldas moves and Ice Climbers moves yay.


----------



## Hiruko (Feb 19, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> yay Luigi's Mansion looks awesome. And Zeldas moves and Ice Climbers moves yay.



Yes, all this brand new information Sakurai is treating us to.

*BECAUSE WE DON'T KNOW ZELDA AND ICE CLIMBERS MOVES, EVEN THOUGH THEY WERE IN THE LAST GAME.*


----------



## Ronin (Feb 19, 2008)

New BC design is disgusting. Layout is terrible.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 19, 2008)

lol Light and Master Chief kirby > all rhe rest


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Feb 19, 2008)

Why wasn't a Bonk Kirrby wasn't included how dare VG cats leave him out.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 19, 2008)

Ronin said:


> New BC design is disgusting. Layout is terrible.


You're right, the red on there looks pretty bad.



nmaster64 said:


> You just had to post that after I changed mah avatar didn't you?
> 
> *THIS IS WHY WE CAN'T HAVE NICE THINGS!!! *



Who is *we*


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 19, 2008)

Marth said:


> Who is *we*



Non-narcissistic smashers who don't have effeminate bodies...and sparkles...


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 19, 2008)

Hiruko said:


> Yes, all this brand new information Sakurai is treating us to.
> 
> *BECAUSE WE DON'T KNOW ZELDA AND ICE CLIMBERS MOVES, EVEN THOUGH THEY WERE IN THE LAST GAME.*



but the comments are funny.

*Ahem... And let’s overlook our friend’s occasional impulse to wander off, shall we?*



nmaster64 said:


> Non-narcissistic smashers who don't have effeminate bodies...and sparkles...



...
...
...
...
...huh?


----------



## Kai (Feb 19, 2008)

Although we've seen Brawl's roster of characters already, why in blazes is Capt. Falcon still not announced on the dojo? He's been a veteran since the old 64.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 19, 2008)

Dojo wants American players who don't know everything already to be in the dark


----------



## Harmonie (Feb 19, 2008)

Kai said:


> Although we've seen Brawl's roster of characters already, why in blazes is Capt. Falcon still not announced on the dojo? He's been a veteran since the old 64.



That's just not the way Sakurai does things.

It took forever for Metaknight and Snake to be updated.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 19, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> nmaster64 said:
> 
> 
> > Non-narcissistic smashers who don't have effeminate bodies...and sparkles...
> ...



In case you didnt get it yet linkaro, its marth bashing, its the new past time in this thread.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Feb 19, 2008)

Ive had it! Im a patient guy but it hurts to wait this amount of time! Anyway has anyone seen the video of sonic running past FX cars in brawl.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 19, 2008)

narutofusion said:


> Ive had it! Im a patient guy but it hurts to wait this amount of time! Anyway has anyone seen the video of sonic running past FX cars in brawl.



Yea its been posted in here but he had the bunny hood on, not even sonic is fast enough to outrun f-zero cars.


----------



## Kirk (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey guys.

Just wanted to pop in and say "Hey" 

And to say thanks for linking my videos and for all the comments  

I appreciate the support!

--Kirk


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 19, 2008)

Ronin said:


> In case you didnt get it yet linkaro, its marth bashing, its the new past time in this thread.



Who says I was referring to Marth the character?


----------



## Ronin (Feb 19, 2008)

Kirk said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and say "Hey"
> 
> ...



It's freakin kirk. Im a big fan kirk. Keep up the great work with Ike.



nmaster64 said:


> Who says I was referring to Marth the character?



Ah, I see what you did thar.


----------



## Kirk (Feb 19, 2008)

Ronin said:


> It's freakin kirk. Im a big fan kirk. Keep up the great work with Ike.



Thanks man 

I recently up'd some more vids of my Ike...if you're interested ^^


----------



## Ronin (Feb 19, 2008)

Kirk said:


> Thanks man
> 
> I recently up'd some more vids of my Ike...if you're interested ^^



That isnt even a question, of course I'm interested. Its the R.O.B. vids correct?

Ike is such a beast, he ko'd robot at 75% with an Uair.


----------



## Kirk (Feb 19, 2008)

Ronin said:


> That isnt even a question, of course I'm interested. Its the R.O.B. vids correct?



yep.

Just had a run with Sharky last night...twas a good time  Got a chance to try out some new techniques...overall it went fairly well.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Feb 19, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Yea its been posted in here but he had the bunny hood on, not even sonic is fast enough to outrun f-zero cars.



Bah! they had to cut his speed in half yah know.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 19, 2008)

Kirk said:


> yep.
> 
> Just had a run with Sharky last night...twas a good time  Got a chance to try out some new techniques...overall it went fairly well.



I noticed you used the taunt at the end of the fight like I recommended. Thats the best taunt in the whole game IMO, well maybe second to weegee's.
So sharky is maining ROB I presume?


----------



## Kirk (Feb 19, 2008)

Ronin said:


> I noticed you used the taunt at the end of the fight like I recommended. Thats the best taunt in the whole game IMO, well maybe second to weegee's.
> So sharky is maining ROB I presume?



For the most part.

He's recently decided to try some other characters though.

He hasn't told me which ones yet though lol.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 19, 2008)

Kirk said:


> For the most part.
> 
> He's recently decided to try some other characters though.
> 
> He hasn't told me which ones yet though lol.



So would you say ROB is the toughest character you faced so far?


----------



## Kirk (Feb 19, 2008)

Ronin said:


> So would you say ROB is the toughest character you faced so far?



Probably the 2nd toughest.

There has been a Metaknight and a Dedede I've played before, though we weren't recording at the time >.<

We were more or less even, winning/losing wise...and they were all pretty close. I gotta remember to record when I play him next...


----------



## Ronin (Feb 19, 2008)

Kirk said:


> Probably the 2nd toughest.
> 
> There has been a Metaknight and a Dedede I've played before, though we weren't recording at the time >.<
> 
> We were more or less even, winning/losing wise...and they were all pretty close. I gotta remember to record when I play him next...



Got through the first three of the new vids, I can see that ROB's laser is quite a bitch against recovery.

I'd like to see those matches, when the time comes.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 19, 2008)

Kai said:


> Although we've seen Brawl's roster of characters already, why in blazes is Capt. Falcon still not announced on the dojo? He's been a veteran since the old 64.


If I've guessed the order it shouldn't be too long before hes added. We'll probably see him on the page before we see Lucario. It seems like Falco is this weeks character though, I can't wait to see how Sakurai explains that Landmaster of his.


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 19, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> If I've guessed the order it shouldn't be too long before hes added. We'll probably see him on the page before we see Lucario. It seems like Falco is this weeks character though, I can't wait to see how Sakurai explains that Landmaster of his.



lol, landmaster, 'Falco's goes higher than Fox's OMG IM ORIGINAL. WOLF'S IS RED!!!1111'


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 19, 2008)

A video showing all of the characters and their general speed from slowest to fastest.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 19, 2008)

Sonic Boom...... Sonic Booooooom 

You can't catch the blue blur


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 19, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> A video showing all of the characters and their general speed from slowest to fastest.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 19, 2008)

sonic cheated, captain falcon shouldve won


----------



## Maycara (Feb 19, 2008)

Sonic...so fast...


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 19, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> sonic cheated, captain falcon shouldve won



Pfft, Sonic would wipe the floor with him in a race.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 19, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> Pfft, Sonic would wipe the floor with him in a race.



Sonic would get run ova and then get DAT FARUKON PAUNCH!!!!


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 19, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Sonic would get run ova and then get DAT FARUKON PAUNCH!!!!



Farukon punch is way too slow of an attack, Sonic would have bitch smacked the good captain 5 times by the time he says FARUKO-- *owned*


----------



## Hiruko (Feb 19, 2008)

This brings up an interesting point:

Who would win in a race, Sonic or C. Falcon in the Blue Falcon?


----------



## Jazz (Feb 19, 2008)

Sonic would lose.  C. Fal can go over the speed of sound in the Blue Falcon.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 19, 2008)

Sonic would lose there would be to many people useing him, Captain wins by default because it would be 3 to 1


Sonic ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 19, 2008)

Hiruko said:


> This brings up an interesting point:
> 
> Who would win in a race, Sonic or C. Falcon in the Blue Falcon?



I've been asking that myself for a while. The Blue Falcon versus the Blue Blur, I like the ring of that.  

F-zero racers are nothing to shake a stick at, they're proven to be damn fast, but then again we have Sonic the fucking hedgehog, the fastest thing alive against him. I think it would  be a tie in a straight up race. But even if Sonic loses, I take joy in the fact that he doesn't need some fancy flying car to keep up with the captain. Besides, if he goes super, you're gonna be fucked either way.


----------



## Hiruko (Feb 19, 2008)

Mario said:


> Sonic would lose.  C. Fal can go over the speed of sound in the Blue Falcon.



He can also FARUKON PAAANCH!!!!11!


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 19, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> Pfft, Sonic would wipe the floor with him in a race.



1 53: WHERE IS YOUR GOD NOW?!?!?!?!?!?!

edit: how the fuck did I forget to put the video?


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 19, 2008)

Mario said:


> Sonic would lose.  C. Fal can go over the speed of sound in the Blue Falcon.



This is SONIC we're talking about, as in, he can RUN faster than the speed of mach 1, which is the speed of sound and named the 'Sonic' level of speed, which earned our blue friend's name SONIC lol. Like I said, they'd probably be pretty even in a race.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 19, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> This is SONIC we're talking about, as in, he can RUN faster than the speed of mach 1, which is the speed of sound and named the 'Sonic' level of speed, which earned our blue friend's name SONIC lol. Like I said, they'd probably be pretty even in a race.



WHERE IS YOUR PROOF


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 19, 2008)

Mario said:


> WHERE IS YOUR PROOF



Science, dear chap.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 19, 2008)

Hiruko said:


> This brings up an interesting point:
> 
> Who would win in a race, Sonic or C. Falcon in the Blue Falcon?



Sonic would be faster but then C. Falcon would jump on the back of his Blue Falcon and FARUKON PAUNCH it riding way past Sonic and across the finish line...


----------



## Ronin (Feb 19, 2008)

Sonic has to gain that speed, he collects rings and emeralds and then he can go faster, The Falcon is the embodiment of fast.


----------



## Lee1993 (Feb 19, 2008)

well we'll have to see for our selves
bowser=mario speed????


----------



## Adonis (Feb 19, 2008)

Have any of you played this, yet?


----------



## Akuma (Feb 19, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Have any of you played this, yet?



a few people like Mario, Donkey show, and me.


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 19, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Sonic has to gain that speed, he collects rings and emeralds and then he can go faster, The Falcon is the embodiment of fast.



LOL, rings are sonic's life meter, they don't affect his speed, true, it would take a bit of time for him to gain mach 1 level, but then again it would take that time for falcon too. If he collected all the chaos emeralds, he would go super and go at mach 1.2, supersonic speed. Even better, if he got the super emeralds, he would turn into hyper sonic and go at hypersonic speed, which is 5 TIMES THE SPEED OF SOUND!  Also, Sonic can utilize chaos control and warp across time and space, Falcon would be fucked if that shiz happened.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 19, 2008)

**


----------



## Adonis (Feb 19, 2008)

Akuma said:


> a few people like Mario, Donkey show, and me.



Does anyone but me like playing as Wario?

I ask because in the back of my mind I keep thinking, "God, he sucks so much dick with his stubby arms and shitcycle but I can't stop using him."


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 19, 2008)

Average speed of Super Sonic, according to Sonic Riders;
170-200 MPH

Average speed of Blue Falcon, according to F-Zero GX;
1000-1200 MPH

This is not counting the usage of boosts, but...lolz


----------



## Volke (Feb 19, 2008)

I appologize if this is old, but here are the characters with their alt colors...



Now I'm going to watch Kirk's videos.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 19, 2008)

I'd rather play as my namesake.  He's well rounded.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 19, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Average speed of Super Sonic, according to Sonic Riders;
> 170-200 MPH
> 
> Average speed of Blue Falcon, according to F-Zero GX;
> ...



Waits for dark aethers response.....


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 19, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Average speed of Super Sonic, according to Sonic Riders;
> 170-200 MPH
> 
> Average speed of Blue Falcon, according to F-Zero GX;
> ...



Sonic Riders? Sonic uses a wussy hoverboard in that game. It slows him down dramatically. (probably to be fair to the other racers.) Besides his namesake is confirmed to be derived from mach 1, 'sonic' speed. I'm willing to admit, Captain falcon could win, but like i said, I'm glad Sonic is a match for him without a fancy car to race with.



> Waits for dark aethers response.....



I came.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 19, 2008)

rofl, "came"


----------



## Hiruko (Feb 19, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> Sonic Riders? Sonic uses a wussy hoverboard in that game. It slows him down dramatically. (probably to be fair to the other racers.) Besides his namesake is confirmed to be derived from mach 1, 'sonic' speed. I'm willing to admit, Captain falcon could win, but like i said, I'm glad Sonic is a match for him without a fancy car to race with.
> 
> 
> 
> I came.



Yes, but Sonic is fast due to Natural talent. Captain Falcon however worked very hard to build his machine, and is still very proficient at fighting, while sonic is somewhat lacking.


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 19, 2008)

Hiruko said:


> Yes, but Sonic is fast due to Natural talent. Captain Falcon however worked very hard to build his machine, and is still very proficient at fighting, while sonic is somewhat lacking.



That I agree with. Falcon did work for his speed while sonic was born that way. And yes, FARUKOON PUNCHHH would probably blast anyone (including sonic) into the stratosphere (If he charges it without interruption). Sonic isn't really lacking in fighting ability though, he just prefers to not use his fists or feet quite as much as more muscular characters.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 19, 2008)

Actually, it's the shoes that makes Sonic fast.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 19, 2008)

yeah hedgehog races are actually very boring without shoes.


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 19, 2008)

Mario said:


> Actually, it's the shoes that makes Sonic fast.



lol. Magic shoes.

EDIT: speaking of shoes... Why is there a bunny's head on Mario's right shoe in your sig? O.O


----------



## Jazz (Feb 19, 2008)

Have you ever seen him run WITHOUT them?  No?

thus, my theory is plausible.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 19, 2008)

Perfect all this Sonic talk is diverting everyone from Marth bashing 


I shouldn't have posted that...


----------



## Jazz (Feb 19, 2008)

Marth takes it up the ass


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 19, 2008)

Mario said:


> Have you ever seen him run WITHOUT them?  No?
> 
> thus, my theory is plausible.



True, I have not seen sonic run without them. But, then who _would_ run without shoes? Running without shoes is just plain weird man.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 19, 2008)

Mario said:


> Have you ever seen him run WITHOUT them?  No?
> 
> thus, my theory is plausible.


You try running that fast barefoot.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 19, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> True, I have not seen sonic run without them. But, then who _would_ run without shoes? Running without shoes is just plain weird man.



Cavemen did it


----------



## K-deps (Feb 19, 2008)

Mario said:


> Marth takes it up the ass



Here we go again


----------



## Jazz (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks as if Marth likes a little... abuse


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 19, 2008)

Mario said:


> Marth takes it up the ass


 




Dark Aether said:


> True, I have not seen sonic run without them. But, then who _would_ run without shoes? Running without shoes is just plain weird man.



Some ninjas only wear socks...


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 19, 2008)

Mario said:


> Cavemen did it


In that case Fred Flintstone should join the race. I mean if he has the strength to move a car made of rocks he should beable to reach the same speeds.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 19, 2008)

marth > mario

but dedede > all


----------



## Jazz (Feb 19, 2008)

Marth>Mario?!


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 19, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Some ninjas only wear socks...



Wouldn't ninjas need socks more for stealth than speed? 



> Marth>Mario?!



Owned.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 19, 2008)

DON'T QUESTION THE NINJAS, BOY


----------



## Volke (Feb 19, 2008)

Marth said:


> Perfect all this Sonic talk is diverting everyone from Marth bashing
> 
> 
> I shouldn't have posted that...



I present to you the Four Princesses of Brawl


*Spoiler*: __ 





Aw, look at Princess Martha playing with her hair again.




But seriously, every day I become closer to believeing Marth is a woman


----------



## Masurao (Feb 19, 2008)

ZSS has a nice ass...


----------



## furious styles (Feb 19, 2008)

haters gotta hate because marth STILL rapes.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 19, 2008)

Mario said:


> Marth>Mario?!







Volke said:


> I present to you the Four Princesses of Brawl
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Well your stupid...


----------



## K-deps (Feb 19, 2008)

cheifrocka said:


> haters gotta hate because marth STILL rapes.



hell yea!

read ma sig bitches!!


----------



## Volke (Feb 19, 2008)

Marth said:


> Well your stupid...



Not my fault that overwhelming proof keeps stacking up


----------



## Bender (Feb 19, 2008)

Only 12  or something days  left til the game arrives here in America


----------



## Jazz (Feb 19, 2008)

@Marth: But Marth is apart of the game... 

Wow, you fail.  XD

@Blaze:  More like 15... or 16... Hell, I dunno.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 19, 2008)

Volke said:


> Not my fault that overwhelming proof keeps stacking up



All i see is Marth pimping the ladies

@Mario

NVM i get it.... I do fail xD
and its 19 days


----------



## Masurao (Feb 19, 2008)

Marth said:


> All i see is Marth pimping the ladies
> 
> @Mario
> 
> ...



Marth only has one girl and that's his future wife...he doesn't pimp anyone lol.


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 19, 2008)

According to my countdown, it's exactly 19 days, 388 hours and 13 minutes until Brawl's midnight release.


----------



## Volke (Feb 19, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> ZSS has a nice ass...



My favorite ending from Metroid Zero Mission


----------



## Jazz (Feb 19, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> According to my countdown, it's exactly 19 days, *388 hours* and 13 minutes until Brawl's midnight release.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 19, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Marth only has one girl and that's his future wife...he doesn't pimp anyone lol.



I GIVE UP.

Marth is gay.
I play with a gay characters in Smash. There I said it


----------



## Volke (Feb 19, 2008)

Marth said:


> I GIVE UP.
> 
> Marth is gay.
> I play with a gay characters in Smash. There I said it



I think he meant Marth's wife in the Fire Emblem games...(he does get married at the end of one of them)


----------



## Jazz (Feb 19, 2008)

Ha, Marth's quote has been Sigged


----------



## DA Dave (Feb 19, 2008)

Marth is not gay, players are.


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 19, 2008)

oops, my mistake, that's 412 hours until release. My bad Mario lol.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 19, 2008)

-Zelgadis- said:


> Marth is not gay, players are.



You callin me gay


----------



## Masurao (Feb 19, 2008)

Volke said:


> My favorite ending from Metroid Zero Mission



That picture is win.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 19, 2008)

Marth said:


> I GIVE UP.
> 
> Marth is gay.
> I play with a gay characters in Smash. There I said it



Admitting you play as a fairy is good. Now, you must wholly accept that.

Of course, speaking of fairies, Marth and Link would totally fairy up the pool


----------



## Jazz (Feb 19, 2008)

Sup Goofy?


----------



## K-deps (Feb 19, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Admitting you play as a fairy is good. Now, you must wholly accept that.
> 
> Of course, speaking of fairies, Marth and Link would totally fairy up the pool



You know what.. I accept it. Playing with a fairy doesn't mean I am one.

Is Link considered a fairy?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 19, 2008)

Playing as a fairy isn't that bad, I mean if you beat someone with him/her then you can brag that you kicked their ass with a fairy.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 19, 2008)

Mario said:


> Sup Goofy?



Sup dood 



Marth said:


> You know what.. I accept it. Playing with a fairy doesn't mean I am one.
> 
> Is Link considered a fairy?



I consider him one, and I think ever since the taunt update, Sakurai thinks so too.

We know he isn't actually referring to the actual fairy on screen, but was talking about Link.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 19, 2008)

marth ain't gay. 

real men wear tiaras because they're comfortable in their masculinity. 

it's the people doubting them and casting stones that are questioning their sexuality


----------



## K-deps (Feb 19, 2008)

Anyone else agree that this thread would be basically dead without Marth bashing?

@ Yo cheif so you don't even think Marth is a LITTLE gay.
At least Metro?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 19, 2008)

cheifrocka said:


> marth ain't gay.
> 
> real men wear tiaras because they're comfortable in their masculinity.
> 
> it's the people doubting them and casting stones that are questioning their sexuality



I don't question my sexuality because anything that is human is fair game to me. 

That doesn't excuse Marth from being a princess who supposedly has a penis. I use supposedly because well..let's just say Bridget from Guilty Gear is manlier than Marth. :X

And yes, I agree. No Marth bashing = dead topic. Though it currently is floating and rotting in the sheer entertainment department.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 19, 2008)

As someone who has cosplay'd Link and enjoyed every minute of it I can honestly say...

Tights.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 19, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> As someone who has cosplay'd Link and enjoyed every minute of it I can honestly say...
> 
> Tights.



So you enjoy wearing tights....


----------



## Masurao (Feb 19, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> I don't question my sexuality because anything that is human is fair game to me.
> 
> That doesn't excuse Marth from being a princess who supposedly has a penis. I use supposedly because well..let's just say Bridget from Guilty Gear is manlier than Marth. :X
> 
> And yes, I agree. No Marth bashing = dead topic. Though it currently is floating and rotting in the sheer entertainment department.



Yes Marth bashing is the new thread reviver since the FOX ONLY fad died. We all know Marth isn't gay but people like poking fun at him because he's one of the closest thing to a gay nintendo character there is(Tingle is number 1 on the gay list). Though once, Fire Emblem DS comes out we will all see he is straight again yet still poke fun at him. The story of Marth's life.


EDIt: why the hell did I post this...?


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 19, 2008)

Marth said:


> So you enjoy wearing tights....



[YOUTUBE]0lUjhEHlh7s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## furious styles (Feb 19, 2008)

He's creatively stylish.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 19, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> [YOUTUBE]0lUjhEHlh7s[/YOUTUBE]



Well said my good man


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 19, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Yes Marth bashing is the new thread reviver since the FOX ONLY fad died. We all know Marth isn't gay but people like poking fun at him because he's one of the closest thing to a gay nintendo character there is(Tingle is number 1 on the gay list). Though once, Fire Emblem DS comes out we will all see he is straight again yet still poke fun at him. The story of Marth's life.
> 
> 
> EDIt: why the hell did I post this...?



I think we should create a list of gay Nintendo characters 

1: Tingle
2: Marth
3: That mailman from Twilight Princess
4: Jack Levin from F-Zero
5: Ash Ketchum [If you count him as a Nintendo character]

Those are some that come to mind.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 19, 2008)

Marth said:


> Well said my good man



Ever see Dark Link do the Little Lad Dance?


----------



## Masurao (Feb 19, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> I think we should create a list of gay Nintendo characters
> 
> 1: Tingle
> 2: Marth
> ...



You forgot the clown guy from Twilight Princess....the one witht he chicken minigame above the lake.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 19, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> I think we should create a list of gay Nintendo characters
> 
> 1: Tingle
> 2: Marth
> ...



First Jack Levin I got on Google Images.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 19, 2008)

Marth said:


> First Jack Levin I got on Google Images.



That's not him, because this Jack wants to show YOU his moves of FAIL and POP STAR.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 19, 2008)

TP Mailman was a pimp... With high shorts

But that Chicken Minigame guy... he was gay.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 19, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> That's not him, because this Jack wants to show YOU his moves of FAIL and POP STAR.



Marth should show him some hairstyling tips



nmaster64 said:


> Ever see Dark Link do the Little Lad Dance?


----------



## Ronin (Feb 19, 2008)

Marth Bashing and I wasnt invited? Nonsense. Start that shit up again.


EDIT: Anyone see the "Wii would like to play" commercial fro brawl on comedy central last nite?


----------



## Kirk (Feb 19, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Marth Bashing and I wasnt invited? Nonsense. Start that shit up again.



Marth Bashing eh?

What an interesting thread this is... XD


----------



## Jazz (Feb 19, 2008)

Ummm...

Marth already came out of the closet though...


----------



## Ronin (Feb 19, 2008)

Mario said:


> Ummm...
> 
> Marth already came out of the closet though...



I missed it??? but alas he'll slip up again.

@Kirk- its only tuesday, you should see us on friday when we're actually trying.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 19, 2008)

Marth bashing is fun... Though I really shouldn't say that since he's one of my favorite characters to play with, but any guy who looks like has no chance of surviving in this thread, he's not even wearing pants underneath >.<" At least they had the decency of adding those in Melee...


----------



## Kirk (Feb 19, 2008)

lol I can't wait till friday then!

Might I inquire on the basis for all of this Marth hate?

And why was he in the closet to begin with?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 19, 2008)

Hm...he looks very familiar...

HE LOOKS LIKE PIT!

So, Pit, Marth, and Link are all teh gayz!!11djkas;asdb!


----------



## Ronin (Feb 19, 2008)

Kirk said:


> lol I can't wait till friday then!
> 
> Might I inquire on the basis for all of this Marth hate?
> 
> And why was he in the closet to begin with?



No basis, just fun



Goofy Titan said:


> Hm...he looks very familiar...
> 
> HE LOOKS LIKE PIT!
> 
> So, Pit, Marth, and Link are all teh gayz!!11djkas;asdb!



When did we bring Link into this?


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 19, 2008)

@Goofy
Yeah, atleast neither Link nor Pit wears a tiara, and Link wears tights. Pit isn't supposed to have tights, he's wearing a toga, it's more understandable, Marth though... It's a good thing they never gave him an up kick like Peach's...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 19, 2008)

Ronin said:


> No basis, just fun
> 
> 
> 
> When did we bring Link into this?



A page or so back, he is a fairy-man ;3



Besides, didn't he get some recognition by a gay gaming community at some point in the past? That nails it for Link >:3


----------



## DA Dave (Feb 19, 2008)

Marth said:


> You callin me gay



You said it not me ;D


----------



## Jazz (Feb 19, 2008)

Hmmm... who else could be bashed...?


----------



## DA Dave (Feb 19, 2008)

I am thinking about playing Mario in this game, he looks like hes got some good gay edge guarding along with a better recovery.


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 19, 2008)

Damn, we're just really bored waiting for this game aren't we?


----------



## Jazz (Feb 19, 2008)

Nope!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 19, 2008)

Mario said:


> Hmmm... who else could be bashed...?



Hm..we already got the homosexual-esqe trio. R.O.B. was already bashed the moment he was confirmed on most sites. The trio of LANDOMASTA'S has been bashed for their Ryu/Ken/Akuma-like gameplay differences. Luigi's neglect has also been noted. Ganondorf's/Ness's clone like status. The utter fail of Toon Link. Uh...not much else to bash at this point.

Unless you want to start bashing tier [LOFUCKINGL] ideas.


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 19, 2008)

How is Toon Link any more utter fail than Ganondorf/Ness' Clone like status?


----------



## Jazz (Feb 19, 2008)

Ness is not the clone, why do people say that?

Who's been in the game's longer?

Who's the original Earthbound Posterchild

WHO HAS A BASEBALL CAP?!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 19, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> How is Toon Link any more utter fail than Ganondorf/Ness' Clone like status?



Because for the fact they suck for being clones, the fact Toon Link is IN the game sucks even more.

Besides, unlike Ganondorf/Ness, who have different properties/damage/SOME changes with their moves, Toon Link is an exact copy of Link. Save for the appearance change and general effects his moves have visually. Even both of their FS's do the same damage.


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 19, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Because for the fact they suck for being clones, the fact Toon Link is IN the game sucks even more.
> 
> Besides, unlike Ganondorf/Ness, who have different properties/damage/SOME changes with their moves, Toon Link is an exact copy of Link. Save for the appearance change and general effects his moves have visually. Even both of their FS's do the same damage.



Oh, I get it, so Ness and Ganondorf are basically luigified while Toon Link is the only utter and complete clone?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 19, 2008)

Pretty much. Ganondorf's FALCON PUUUUUNCH is actually a completely different animation than Falcon's. And he uses a different hand too.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 19, 2008)

Hmmm...                                                .


----------



## Masurao (Feb 19, 2008)

I like R.O.B's inclusion..I mean what other WTF character could we have? Alot of people seemed to want Black Shadow in..I think he's meh. I still don't see why R.O.B is so bashed..I bet people will use him reguardless of him being, in their opinion "a waste of space"..


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 19, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I like R.O.B's inclusion..I mean what other WTF character could we have? Alot of people seemed to want Black Shadow in..I think he's meh. I still don't see why R.O.B is so bashed..I bet people will use him reguardless of him being, in their opinion "a waste of space"..



A good WTF character?

Hmm...maybe another retro character. Like an 8-bit Simon Belmont or something ;3


----------



## Jazz (Feb 19, 2008)

No.

Just, no.  Geno would've been better.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 19, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> A good WTF character?
> 
> Hmm...maybe another retro character. Like an 8-bit Simon Belmont or something ;3



Now Simon Belmont would be awesome in the game...I can't believe I forgot about him.

Edit: Geno would be interesting too..but I never had the game with him in it. He just seems like a cool character.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 19, 2008)

Mario said:


> No.
> 
> Just, no.  Geno would've been better.



Just no. Mallow>>Geno, as far as I am concerned.

So many people treat Geno like he rivals Snake in win, yet he was only in one good game that wasn't good because of him and cameo'd in another.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 19, 2008)

But still, compared to Simon, he had a bigger chance to be in.


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 19, 2008)

I really hope the DLC rumor is true... We could have Ridley, Geno, Krystal, more stages... I would like more FE rep personally, no more sword users though, Hector or Micaiah would be great choices.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 19, 2008)

Mario said:


> But still, compared to Simon, he had a bigger chance to be in.



Bigger chance? Yes.

Better character to adapt into Brawl? Nope.


----------



## TheGreenSamurai78 (Feb 19, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> A video showing all of the characters and their general speed from slowest to fastest.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 19, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Bigger chance? Yes.
> 
> Better character to adapt into Brawl? Nope.



Not until we see vids of what could have been.  Just like what happened to R.O.B.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 19, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> I really hope the DLC rumor is true... We could have Ridley, Geno, Krystal, more stages... I would like more FE rep personally, no more sword users though, Hector or Micaiah would be great choices.



Alot of people seem to like Miciah. While she was cute, and would be an interesting character..I didn't like her in Radiant Dawn. I could see her playing like Zelda a bit. I personally think Sothe would have been better as a character than an assist trophy.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 19, 2008)

Mario said:


> Not until we see vids of what could have been.  Just like what happened to R.O.B.



Well, there are vids of Simon in some SSB-knock-off game, so he already has a step above Geno 

I think I've mentioned the game here before. The one with Bomberman, Optimus Prime, Snake, and other characters in it.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 19, 2008)

My God, I never noticed how insanely fast Sonic was.


----------



## Volke (Feb 19, 2008)

If they add any other FE reps, it should probably be a Laguz. Could be pretty cool. Tibarn FTW 

A beast tribe laguz is more likely...Caineghis, Skrimir or such.

Or my personal favorite, the Black Knight


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 19, 2008)

Man, its been so long sicne I falcon PUNCHd anybody


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 19, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxfmDv8quIs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 19, 2008)

I still think Greil would have been a good character. He'd play similarly to Hector, but he would just be more fair (I mean Hector would one shot every character with just a standard A attack >.<") I still wish Isaac wasn't an AT, I feel they could do more with Golden Sun characters than Fire Emblem personally. Just because Fire Emblem is more popular and because they still make Fire Emblem games so the advertising works better. Maybe next game... (whenever that is -_-)

Bomberman would have been a fun character, mostly a ranged fighter, and use different kind of bombs for his B attacks, allow for more versatility. I think he'd be a fun character. Similar to Olimar probably except his ranged fighting would do immediate damage. Actually more like snake now that I think about it.

@Tenshi, lol that's funny, just like the old Mario game. He should have been DK, dropped barrels, and made the two Cpus into Mario, oh wellz.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 19, 2008)

pwnsome stage XD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 19, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxfmDv8quIs[/YOUTUBE]



Heh, I recently saw that and lol'd.

Thinking of Gourmet Race, I was recently gayroll'd.

Warning; I think bare butt is shown, but not in a sexual tone. Also, gay.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=-P2NyajUnx0[/YOUTUBE]




I really don't know if posting something like that is a B&, so if it is, I'll simply delete it when notified of such :<


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 19, 2008)

Mario said:


> My God, I never noticed how insanely fast Sonic was.







> Alot of people seem to like Miciah. While she was cute, and would be an interesting character..I didn't like her in Radiant Dawn. I could see her playing like Zelda a bit. I personally think Sothe would have been better as a character than an assist trophy.



Heh, Sothe and Micaiah are tied for my 2nd favorite characters in Fire Emblem, next to Ike. I think they'd both be great choices really. I like Micaiah because she's an FE 'lord' who is different from the others, she has potential for a nice mage character. But I see where you're coming from with the  Zelda comparison, knowing Sakurai, he'd make her a clone.

Sothe on the other hand, would probably be extremely fast, and he has some original potential, being a theif/whisper. I'd love to see him in action, though chances are extremely low for him.

But I digress, putting either of those characters would be showering FE9/10 a bit too much praise, I haven't played any of the other Fire Emblems, but I think a character from one of the previous installments would be equally deserving of a spot in brawl.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 19, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> But I digress, putting either of those characters would be showering FE9/10 a bit too much praise, I haven't played any of the other Fire Emblems, but I think a character from one of the previous installments would be equally deserving of a spot in brawl.



If another character would be added, it would be Sigurd from FE4. While Marth is the poster-boy for FE, Sigurd is the most popular main character in all of the series.

I think Ike was added so that they could have a character from the FE series that everyone around the world would know from a game released there.


----------



## Volke (Feb 19, 2008)

Do not deny the awsomeness that the BK would bring to Brawl 



EDIT: Awsome stage Tenshi


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 19, 2008)

*RONIN*:


Marth gets owned.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 19, 2008)

Black Knight would be fun, but Greil would be better!  Besides Greil would probably be a little faster PLUS he wouldn't be a sword user!


----------



## Ronin (Feb 19, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> *RONIN*:
> 
> 
> Marth gets owned.



now i can go to sleep knowing that marth will be owned over and over again in your sig. thank you.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 19, 2008)

I almost felt bad for Marth, but then I remembered his tiara and lack of pants and I changed my mind!  
That scene is awesome Dark Aether.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 19, 2008)

Ronin said:


> EDIT: Anyone see the "Wii would like to play" commercial fro brawl on comedy central last nite?



os there a vid on Youtube?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 19, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> os there a vid on Youtube?



This shitty vid is the one he is referring to?

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=AvzZVhqS_Iw[/YOUTUBE]

God damn dude, if interest of the game was based on the SHITTY commercials Nintendo of America makes, all of their games for the Wii would fucking bomb hard.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 19, 2008)

I used to like those "Wii would like to play ones," the music was kinda catchy... , but that one is really crappy...


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 19, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> This shitty vid is the one he is referring to?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=AvzZVhqS_Iw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> God damn dude, if interest of the game was based on the SHITTY commercials Nintendo of America makes, all of their games for the Wii would fucking bomb hard.



I want the SSB commercial back....;_;


----------



## Harmonie (Feb 20, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> I want the SSB commercial back....;_;



Totally. They should have remade it and like maybe thrown in a guy in a Sonic costume, too!

With the original music, and the same concept it would be priceless.

But it didn't happen. 

I don't see why _that_ commercial would make anybody want to buy the game, but I guess so many people are going to buy it anyways that they don't care.  (actually I doubt that.)


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 20, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Besides, didn't he get some recognition by a gay gaming community at some point in the past? That nails it for Link >:3



Gay men saying your hot stuff doesn't make you gay, it just makes you sexy.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 20, 2008)

Not sure if this was posted or not..but it's pretty interesting.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=CNdLECu0Zh4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 20, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Not sure if this was posted or not..but it's pretty interesting.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=CNdLECu0Zh4[/YOUTUBE]



Yes, was posted a few pages ago, Sonic owns all, we know 

Haha, still fun to watch it again.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 20, 2008)

slowpoke.jpg


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 20, 2008)

I went to a gaming convention type thing at my school, and I was ripping kids in melee, but having some really good fights as well

It got me so pumped for brawl


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 20, 2008)

and.....make room for Falco


----------



## Jibutters (Feb 20, 2008)

Mmmmm, sonic


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 20, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> I want the SSB commercial back....;_;



This Commercial?

*Spoiler*: __ 




I know I already posted this but it's the best Nintendo Commercial ever

[YOUTUBE]3UkDZg9rmYA[/YOUTUBE]




And How do you unlock Jigglypuff? I did arcade mode but all I got was Toon Link

and is there a picture or something showing where Ikeki Ruins are in SSE? I can't seem to find it

EDIT: Video fixed


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 20, 2008)

Epic.

Anyone know if Landmasters can blast themselves off the screen upwards?


----------



## Jibutters (Feb 20, 2008)

I would kill for that Pikachu costume


----------



## Tenrow (Feb 20, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Epic.
> 
> Anyone know if Landmasters can blast themselves off the screen upwards?



I'm pretty sure u can, though I don't know why you would do that anyway.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 20, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No they can't, I'm pretty sure


----------



## PerveeSage (Feb 20, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> This Commercial?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


i remember when that commertial came out. good times.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 20, 2008)

I like how when I posted it the first time only Marth commented it
but now it's actually getting watched


----------



## Watchman (Feb 20, 2008)

Hello from a long-time lurker! I've been so absolutely hyped up about this game despite never posting here before, and the fact that SSBB is _still_ TBA 2008 in Europe makes me 

Anyway, whilst searching for vids of Lucario (One of the people I think I'm going to main), I came upon this guy, and think his fights are absolutely amazing, using many characters on a variety of stages, though the video quality isn't _perfect_



Three of my favourites:

Lucario vs. Pit

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGIUY5j91gQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




Lucario vs. Wolf

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0bxGwvYv6A&feature=user[/YOUTUBE]




Snake vs. Falco

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xW_uwcGO9Y&feature=user[/YOUTUBE]




(Just in case anyone's interested, I plan on maining Lucario, Metaknight, Pit, Link, Samus and possibly Ike.

The game looks frickin' awesome, the only thing I'm really disappointed with is the failure to completely remove clones. Luigifying everything is a step in the right direction, but I wanted a Ganondorf that had no similarity with Captain Falcon at all...


----------



## Ronin (Feb 20, 2008)

*Best KO Ever*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_C_TYrlrA74[/YOUTUBE]

Im Sexin Konoha...


----------



## Hiruko (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey, im sexin konoha too.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 20, 2008)

lol. Vegeta. 

Also banana peel death wtf lol


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 20, 2008)

Lol. Vegeta, Dark Aether-sexin-the-konoha = win.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 20, 2008)

Well it seems that they are announcing characters in the order of when they show up in Subspace. That means the Falcon Punch will be here next week, and the week after Lucario will finally have a high quality pic of his official art.

Anyway I've updated my Brawl rooster image has been updated with Falco's official art and icons for Ivysaur, Charizard and Squirtle.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Feb 20, 2008)

yay Falco thats awesome.  and they changed a lot of his moves or something yay


----------



## K-deps (Feb 20, 2008)

Marth sexin the Konoha....

This could be good or bad


----------



## Kai (Feb 20, 2008)

Why did the creators go out of their way to name him 'Toon Link?' Windwaker Link seems more proper. Toon Link sounds like something from Yugioh.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 20, 2008)

Kai said:


> Why did the creators go out of their way to name him 'Toon Link?' Windwaker Link seems more proper. Toon Link sounds like something from Yugioh.



I think Toon Link is the Japanese name like Bowser is Koopa and Jiggly is Purin
So maybe T. Link will be WW Link in US.....hopefully


----------



## Anal Luster (Feb 20, 2008)

Does anyone know the character weights in order?


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 20, 2008)

Anal Luster is sexin the Konoha oh my


----------



## Mullet_Power (Feb 20, 2008)

Interesting reasearch from the smashworld forums on the speeds of the characters in the speed video. It's in the form of a chart of their approximate speed in Kph and Mph:





			
				Mechageo said:
			
		

> As I said initially, I was estimating the distance.  But someone appreciated the thread enough that they PM'd me asking how I calculated it.
> 
> I decided to enlist the aid of my roommate, another Smash fanatic.
> 
> ...



linkage:


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 20, 2008)

I know people are tired of posting this but can anyone give me a link to the place with the chracter sprites
I just tried searching and It didn't  give me any results


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 20, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> I know people are tired of posting this but can anyone give me a link to the place with the chracter sprites
> I just tried searching and It didn't  give me any results


Click on the link in my sig, it'll take you to his DeviantART page.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 20, 2008)

Ok Thanks

Anal Luster got banned?


and where is Ikeki ruins? on the SSE map?


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 20, 2008)

Anyone else going to skip school on Monday?


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 20, 2008)

The monday after Brawl comes out?
Hell yes

though I only for 2 1/2 hours XP


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 20, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> The monday after Brawl comes out?
> Hell yes
> 
> though I only for 2 1/2 hours XP



yuuuuup

It's like Dragon Quest in Japan.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 20, 2008)

thoguh I'll probaly  got to my Japanese class with my Wii so show it off


----------



## Ronin (Feb 20, 2008)

Someone at another forum gave me this template to use for future tourneys that will be held by Brawl Arena.

*Spoiler*: __ 












Just a few I edited.​


----------



## K-deps (Feb 20, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Someone at another forum gave me this template to use for future tourneys that will be held by Brawl Arena.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Those are so uber cool

EDIT:
Gamestop Brawl tourney 


Can someone post the locations for me. I can't open them


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 20, 2008)

Marth said:


> EDIT:
> Gamestop Brawl tourney
> 
> 
> Can someone post the locations for me. I can't open them



The location list is far too big to post lol. Just get Acrobat


----------



## Jazz (Feb 20, 2008)

So, I'll be fighting Dark Aether?

Excellent


----------



## Shiron (Feb 20, 2008)

Marth said:


> Those are so uber cool
> 
> EDIT:
> Gamestop Brawl tourney
> ...


Here you go; this should work for you if you can't use Acrobat Reader:
Link removed

And yay, there a few doing it in my area; I might do this (although I'm rusty enough with just Melee, so, unless the other people that show up are just as rusty as I am, I don't plan on getting too far) .


----------



## Dietsunkist (Feb 20, 2008)

It might be a case where they have you play using the Wiimotes to promote the Wii, so that might be a decent balancer. The only thing I would worry about is people who have already played the Japanese version and are used to it. 

I also wonder which roster they will be using. It doesn't seem right to use the full roster on the night it is released, since they are trying to minimize new spoilers, but after the first round, people would have mains that aren't just starters. We'll see, I got three tournaments in my town, so it should be interesting.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 20, 2008)

Dietsunkist said:


> It might be a case where they have you play using the Wiimotes to promote the Wii, so that might be a decent balancer. The only thing I would worry about is people who have already played the Japanese version and are used to it.
> 
> I also wonder which roster they will be using. It doesn't seem right to use the full roster on the night it is released, since they are trying to minimize new spoilers, but after the first round, people would have mains that aren't just starters. We'll see, I got three tournaments in my town, so it should be interesting.


If it's like the other Nintendo-hosted tourneys then I'm guessing it will probably be:
-Starting Roster only
-Classic Controller (I think; might be the Wii remote though)
-Battlefield
-Items on Very High


----------



## Jazz (Feb 20, 2008)

Hmmm, I may enter a tourney if one's in my area.


----------



## Draydi (Feb 20, 2008)

Cool, there's one 15 mins from my house.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 20, 2008)

There's one five minutes from my house


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 20, 2008)

There's one two minutes from my house


----------



## Adonis (Feb 20, 2008)

There's one in my house


----------



## Ronin (Feb 20, 2008)

Gamestop corp is so gay, they sent the e-mail today about it. They tell the public the same time as us? Thats perfect, not only do I gotta work the midnight release I gotta stay there past midnight to help host a tourney for a bunch of snot nosed brats.

Im in one..


----------



## Jazz (Feb 20, 2008)

Lemme guess Touche, you live in the parking lot?

EDIT: Looks like you need to quit that job Ronin.  but you gotta do it in an epic way.

Go there, strip down to nothing, yell I quit, and storm out.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 20, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Someone at another forum gave me this template to use for future tourneys that will be held by Brawl Arena.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



XD is the one with Falcon supposed to be me?

That certainly is epic. +rep for making me smile by a surprise.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 20, 2008)

Mine is more badass 

Mario vs. Sonic is SUCH a canon fight


----------



## Ronin (Feb 20, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> XD is the one with Falcon supposed to be me?
> 
> That certainly is epic. +rep for making me smile by a surprise.



If you want one just lemme know. I'll edit out "shion", and just put you vs. fox or some other character if you want.



Mario said:


> Lemme guess Touche, you live in the parking lot?
> 
> EDIT: Looks like you need to quit that job Ronin.  but you gotta do it in an epic way.
> 
> Go there, strip down to nothing, yell I quit, and storm out.



If I get one of the jobs I applied for recently Ill do it. I dont mind that much cuz I'll get brawl a few hours before everyone, since it has to be put on the wii the day before. And since UPS gets here around 12 noon everyday with shipments. I get a head start but Ray says I cant participate in the tourney if Im working.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 20, 2008)

I've met my second posting goal, get over 3,000 posts.

Now to get over 7,000...


----------



## Ronin (Feb 20, 2008)

Mario said:


> I've met my second posting goal, get over 3,000 posts.
> 
> Now to get over 7,000...



grats, i'll make a Mario vs The road to 7000 gif for you. lol


----------



## K-deps (Feb 20, 2008)

Mario said:


> I've met my second posting goal, get over 3,000 posts.
> 
> Now to get over 7,000...



Congrats on that 

And hopefully the tourney rules arent stupid.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 20, 2008)

Marth said:


> Congrats on that
> 
> And hopefully the tourney rules arent stupid.



Its sponsored by Nintendo and GS, so probably same rules as nintendo tourney that was just in L.A.

OH Noes, that means ITEMS?!?!?!?

Im set to run a gauntlet on this thing. Im going to two other GS besides the one I work at.


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 20, 2008)

Haha those were pretty awesome GIF's Ori.
I've never been to a tourney,I've out in the boondocks.
The only thing close to it was a set-up for melee in a Best Buy once and people were playing it and I beat them x]

But I'd probaly be raped  by real tournyers.
Oh well.
Bah,these next 18 days cant come fast enough.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 20, 2008)

So guys, whos the first charcter you're gonna use when you get brawl?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 20, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> So guys, whos the first charcter you're gonna use when you get brawl?



For me, probably Mario, as he is like the Ryu for Smash. He's easy to pick up and get a general clicking of the mechanics.

Than maybe after I beat some modes in Classic, I'll just play SSE and unlock everyone from there.


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 20, 2008)

Ten to one I'll just bring some friends over as soon as I get it,Let us try everyone out,probaly use Ike first,and then when being so caught up in the fighting,at the same time I'll be unlocking characters.
Then later on maybe SSE or some other modes.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 20, 2008)

oi, forum brethren. I need some kick ass stocks for a banner. send some my way plz.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 20, 2008)

Mario said:


> Lemme guess Touche, you live in the parking lot?



Why yes 


Haha but no really, one of the GameStops here is at most 2-3 minutes way. And it just so happens to be the one I reserved my copy at, and the one that is holding the tourney.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 20, 2008)

Mario, do you have wifi? Kirk is looking to get a match.


----------



## Kirk (Feb 20, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Mario, do you have wifi? Kirk is looking to get a match.



Lol well I could have just as easily asked XD

Didn't think you were gonna post yourself lol

But yeah...if anyone has Brawl and wants to wifi...let me know!


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 20, 2008)

Ok, dont know if this has been posted, but Ill post it regardless.

I also sincerely doubt the credibility of this



> The Rumor About Roy & Mewtwo Being Playable In The North American Version Of Brawl:
> 
> According to a user named Tfox, both Roy & Mewtwo will be fully coded and playable starting with the North American version of Brawl (PAL and later versions will also have them fully available). However, these two will be DLC for Japan.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 20, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Ok, dont know if this has been posted, but Ill post it regardless.
> 
> I also sincerely doubt the credibility of this
> 
> ...



I doubt it as well, but it would be very nice 

Mewtwo was always a character I liked, even though he sucked. If he is to return I would like to see him better than before.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh noes! My dad said I can't get Brawl if I don't bring my all my grades up to an A, I've already preordered it too... Good thing most of my grades are high B's, but still...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 20, 2008)

Colonello said:


> Oh noes! My dad said I can't get Brawl if I don't bring my all my grades up to an A, I've already preordered it too... Good thing most of my grades are high B's, but still...



Lol kiddies.

You know, you should just act like Terry Bogard to him, and just spout random words.

That's how I get out of arguments with my brother


----------



## Kai (Feb 20, 2008)

Colonello said:


> Oh noes! My dad said I can't get Brawl if I don't bring my all my grades up to an A


Your dad must have had a terrible experience with SSB in earlier years.


----------



## Noah (Feb 20, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Lol kiddies.
> 
> You know, you should just act like Terry Bogard to him, and just spout random words.
> 
> That's how I get out of arguments with my brother



Oh. Wow. That's totally different than what I had in mind. I was certain you were going to say to scream out "GEEEEEEESE!" and punch him off the roof of a corporate building.

Maybe that's just how I handle things though.


----------



## Luffy-Kaizokuou (Feb 20, 2008)

@Kai LOL

i might be getting Wifi really soon cuz my dad was gonna help me pick out a wireless router then hook it up so ppl with Wifi PM me so i can vs you once the game comes out, just to let you know i don't have gamecube therfore i don't have melee (or a gamecube controller >.<) so i'm relying on my friends for practice XD but i won't be horrible unless it's an off day


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 20, 2008)

Noah said:


> Oh. Wow. That's totally different than what I had in mind. I was certain you were going to say to scream out "GEEEEEEESE!" and punch him off the roof of a corporate building.
> 
> Maybe that's just how I handle things though.



YOU MUST RECOVER


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 20, 2008)

Meh, I can still probably pull my grades up no problem, but even so, I already payed for it and everything...


----------



## Jazz (Feb 20, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> For me, probably Mario, as he is like the Ryu for Smash. He's easy to pick up and get a general clicking of the mechanics.
> 
> Than maybe after I beat some modes in Classic, I'll just play SSE and unlock everyone from there.





And lol @ Kai's rep XD



> A rep of luck to all posters in the SSBB thread before I kill you all on March 9th


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah, that was a good rep considering he probably will kill me, if I can even get my hands on it


----------



## Volke (Feb 20, 2008)

I see you guys beat me to posting the GS tourney. On the bright side, I have 2 participating GS's 5 minutes from my house and 2 minutes away from each other. I plan on participating in both between fights


----------



## Jazz (Feb 20, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Mario, do you have wifi? Kirk is looking to get a match.



Nope, not yet.  It's not in my buyer schedule for a few months to buy a router.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 20, 2008)

I have yet to test my Wii's connection, but if my DS wifi works in my house, should my Wii WiFi work too?


----------



## Shiron (Feb 20, 2008)

Colonello said:


> I have yet to test my Wii's connection, but if my DS wifi works in my house, should my Wii WiFi work too?


Yeah, it should work, if your Wii is in the same spot that you usually play with your DS at.


----------



## Volke (Feb 20, 2008)

Colonello said:


> I have yet to test my Wii's connection, but if my DS wifi works in my house, should my Wii WiFi work too?



Mine works but it's really laggy if I play DS and Wii at same time. Sometimes even after I'm done with DS. My suggestion is you reset your router after you finish playing DS or before you want to play Wii online.


----------



## BAD BD (Feb 20, 2008)

Colonello said:


> Oh noes! My dad said I can't get Brawl if I don't bring my all my grades up to an A, I've already preordered it too... Good thing most of my grades are high B's, but still...



How high of a percent do you have to get to get an A?


----------



## Fan o Flight (Feb 20, 2008)

Colonello said:


> Meh, I can still probably pull my grades up no problem, but even so, I already payed for it and everything...



Yeah. Im only 13 and I payed for my wii and 360 along withe games and accessorries and I olny get $10 a week.


----------



## Lee1993 (Feb 20, 2008)

so falco is no longer as bad of a clone since his normas attacks changed


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 20, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> so falco is no longer as bad of a clone since his normas attacks changed



I think the fact that he has the same FS as Fox makes him 10x more of a clone personally


----------



## Jazz (Feb 20, 2008)

My sentiments exactly


----------



## Lee1993 (Feb 20, 2008)

well true
anyway
how the ell do u people have brawl


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 20, 2008)

Japanese Wiis and Japanese copies, but very few of use have them, about 10 people probably...


----------



## Lee1993 (Feb 20, 2008)

ok thank u


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 20, 2008)

probably more than that actually... People wanted Brawl really bad. I'll admit it's quite infuriating to wait a measly 2 weeks, I don't think I've ever been so siked about a game my whole life.


----------



## Lee1993 (Feb 20, 2008)

i think everyone is 
do u think there will be a forth


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 20, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> i think everyone is
> do u think there will be a forth



There might be... But Sakurai said that Brawl would be the last smash game he will be making, so if there is a SSB4, someone else will have to develop it, unfortunately.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 20, 2008)

Maybe, but if there is, it will probably be a long wait.  It also depends on sales, though considering 1 million + in less than 2 weeks, I doubt sales will be an issue.  I dunno, Nintendo still has a lot of characters they can put in, and between now and whenever a new one might come out, many more Nintendo characters will be added, so who knows. I wouldn't be surprised if they make another, but it will be a while. Especially if Sakurai isn't making anymore.  Maybe then we'll get more original FS's than landmasters next time around.


----------



## Lee1993 (Feb 20, 2008)

we can wait cant we


----------



## Akuma (Feb 20, 2008)

Did anyone else buy/reserve the book for it? Im just getting it for a collectible.


----------



## Butterface64 (Feb 20, 2008)

sup everyone, im new and i just wanted to say I CAN'T WAIT FOR SMASH BROS 

BRAWWWWWWWWLLLLLLLL!


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 20, 2008)

Butterface64 said:


> sup everyone, im new and i just wanted to say I CAN'T WAIT FOR SMASH BROS
> 
> BRAWWWWWWWWLLLLLLLL!



^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)**


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 20, 2008)

Just played the game, and it's awesome.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 20, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)**



I second this motion.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 20, 2008)

Thirded


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 20, 2008)

Fourthded? Quarded? Well whatever the phrase is... He's a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Akuma (Feb 20, 2008)

4 useless posts in a row, wow lets make it 5.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 20, 2008)

Butterface64 said:


> sup everyone, im new and i just wanted to say I CAN'T WAIT FOR SMASH BROS
> 
> BRAWWWWWWWWLLLLLLLL!



GOD DAMN YOU 24H LIMIT


----------



## Jazz (Feb 20, 2008)

Holy shit a talking animal


----------



## Ronin (Feb 20, 2008)

Mario said:


> Holy shit a talking animal



Wow, an Italian plumber.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 20, 2008)

Holy shit, a guy with a job


----------



## Akuma (Feb 20, 2008)

IM SHITTING IN YOUR CHIMNEY


----------



## K-deps (Feb 20, 2008)

Holy shit the same talking animal..

*waits for gay comment*


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 20, 2008)

I burn your shit with my fireplace! Spamming is fun!


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 20, 2008)

Marth said:


> Holy shit the same talking animal..
> 
> *waits for gay comment*



Holy cock why don't you eat a bowl of dick...

...oh wait...you'd enjoy that too much...


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm so glad I don't have to work the night of the tourny

I think we scared the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) off


----------



## Kai (Feb 20, 2008)

Honestly, Wifi is barely scraping satisfactory. There are nearly no features to play around with.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 20, 2008)

Kai said:


> Honestly, Wifi is barely scraping satisfactory. There are nearly no features to play around with.



I agree


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 20, 2008)

WHERE IS YOUR FARUKON PUNCH NOW?!?!?! 

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=KSmWMVwMgRg[/YOUTUBE]

BEHOLD THE TRUE MASTER OF SPEED!!!!

*prepares to get megaflamed*


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 20, 2008)

Possibly, it's too bad by then Xbox Live will rule the world


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 21, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> WHERE IS YOUR FARUKON PUNCH NOW?!?!?!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=KSmWMVwMgRg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Captain Falcon was better in Melee IMO
Sonic's good but I dislike playing him

Who's all going to a Gamestop Tourny?


----------



## DA Dave (Feb 21, 2008)

I will be winning the Gamestop torny in my area.

CF sucks in Brawl btw, they made his knee harder to get a sweet spot off.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 21, 2008)

If I can get Pokemon Trainer down I have a chance
so I'm studying up

If any one has anything on Pokemon-Trainer such as a good guide or something either post it here or PM it to me

I've already watched his expose video on youtube so I don't want that


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 21, 2008)

-Zelgadis- said:


> I will be winning the Gamestop torny in my area.
> 
> CF sucks in Brawl btw, they made his knee harder to get a sweet spot off.



lol You seem really sure about that win

Would you consider yourself really good?


----------



## Dietsunkist (Feb 21, 2008)

I might try Olimar at my local tourney. I might be able to spam Pikmin for damage before anyone gets used to the game, or maybe Diddy. I don't want to, but I might be MK or Pit just for the recovery since it will be my first time with brawl.


----------



## Sairou (Feb 21, 2008)

Since It's a proven fact Ike owns newbs and I'm assuming it'll be using the starting roster, I may go to this tournament to pwn the newbs with Ike. Either him or Deedeedee would be who I would choose. =P


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 21, 2008)

I have a question about selecting a character by using random select;

Does it select random colors for the character chosen or is it the default?


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 21, 2008)

It's default.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 21, 2008)

I might go to a Gamestop tourney, but I kind of don't want to since all the people who seem to go there are either 5-6 or 40-50... I don't wanna play big men


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 21, 2008)

Well I'm English, even when the game is released there'll be no tournement that I'll beable to attend. Fortunatly I have a younger brother to play against.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 21, 2008)

Yeah, I might just call up some friends and make them WiFi it up with me, I'd probably enjoy it so much more.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 21, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> If I can get Pokemon Trainer down I have a chance
> so I'm studying up
> 
> If any one has anything on Pokemon-Trainer such as a good guide or something either post it here or PM it to me
> ...



Ivusaur's bullet seed on the ground does almost 50% if you hit it right and charizard has 3 air jumps.

Btw can anyone give me some general info on those gamestop tourneys? I have one close by but i haven't heard of anythign about it yet.


----------



## Hiruko (Feb 21, 2008)

*Sigh* the long wait for a european release goes on.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 21, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> seeing as how the game has been delayed so many times already



2 times?   I wasn't aware that was a lot, especially considering the short time each delay was.


----------



## Masaki (Feb 21, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> If I can get Pokemon Trainer down I have a chance
> so I'm studying up
> 
> If any one has anything on Pokemon-Trainer such as a good guide or something either post it here or PM it to me
> ...



Some advice: Squirtle's shell attack is mad hard to control, and I don't think you can have it go back and forth like Jigglypuff's rollout and Yoshi's egg move.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 21, 2008)

I just stick to his Waterfall move.  It's good when they're over the edge.  then I just recover and switch Pokemon.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 21, 2008)

2Shea said:


> 2 times?   I wasn't aware that was a lot, especially considering the short time each delay was.


*TWO TIMES IS A LOT*


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 21, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> I have a question about selecting a character by using random select;
> 
> Does it select random colors for the character chosen or is it the default?





Donkey Show said:


> It's default.



Wrong you loser, it's random as well >_>


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 21, 2008)

chemistry dont flame, biology does


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 21, 2008)

No DLC is a shame... Nintendo isn't good with the online market much, though I'm glad the game has online content in the first place, it's better than nothing.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 21, 2008)

The game barely came out, so general tactics with characters for now are self-explanatory. You'll have to just play them yourself more-so.

And for the record, if you want to win a gamestop tournament or something, use Metaknight. Dsmash is good.



ƃuɐʇsnɯ ʎoɹ said:


> chemistry dont flame, biology does



>_>


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 21, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> *TWO TIMES IS A LOT*



Itz not that bad, gives me some time to catch up on all the great '07 games before my life becomes devoted to Brawl.

Also, gives Mario some catchup time too...


----------



## Jazz (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey-a, you found-a me.

But, I've-a gotten a new-a DS since-a then.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 21, 2008)

Two times isn't that much, especially since it's only 3 months after it's original release date...  Plus I've just been playing Radiant Dawn, it's pretty good. 



> Afraid of gettin touched inappropriately?



Just a little, even though I live in a gated community and everything, like as soon as you go out of it... It's not the best place.  My Gamestop is pretty sketchy too.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 21, 2008)

Chemistry said:


> Wrong you loser, it's random as well >_>



Can you confirm this?

If not, you shall get Falcon shame'd.


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 21, 2008)

Colonello said:


> Two times isn't that much, especially since it's only 3 months after it's original release date...  Plus I've just been playing Radiant Dawn, it's pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> Just a little, even though I live in a gated community and everything, like as soon as you go out of it... It's not the best place.  My Gamestop is pretty sketchy too.



Awesome game,Raidnt Dawn.
and you have a sheltered life? Parents exptect stupdendous grades? they're overprotective? and whatnot? 
Eh I got something like that too 

Now that I think about it,it really was only 3 months,and that isn't so bad.
and there's only 16 days now,but it really does seem far away.
The only horrible thing is Mail doesnt come on Sunday when it's released D:


----------



## Lee1993 (Feb 21, 2008)

my question exactly


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 21, 2008)

Oh well that's cool.  I still want to make plenty of fun fool around stages. Ones that make it next to impossible to die, or ones that make it super easy to die. Either way, they'll be fun to play on. 
Just think 99 stock on a level that's a full square with one tiny gap... it would take forever.


----------



## Maycara (Feb 21, 2008)

20 more days or so? I am glad I resvered it 2 weeks ago. Can't wait to kick ass at this game!


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 21, 2008)

I think it's 16 days to be exact, but still, the date is nearing... I'm just glad I have Fire Emblem to play until then.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 21, 2008)

you should play brawl while listening to Dragonforce. It gets ya in tha zone.


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 21, 2008)

Ronin said:


> you should play brawl while listening to Dragonforce. It gets ya in tha zone.



Halo 3, Soul Calibur II and Old skool Sonic is making the time go by a little faster for me, I mean it's already the 21'st, I smell the brawl already. 

Dragonforce huh? That stuff is pretty intense, I'll try it...


----------



## Luffy-Kaizokuou (Feb 21, 2008)

i love dragonforce  i will try that when the time comes


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 21, 2008)

Good ol' Green Hill in 3D (It's a secret stage in Sonic Adventure 2)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcDtS1OUEAI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

This is great for nostalgia, they changed all of Sonic's sound effects to his classic genesis sounds just for this level, it's epic win. 

I also brought this up so you could get the idea what the stage was like in the full background. Also, I really wish they could of at least incorporated this remix in with the original song in Brawl, It sounds great in a modern way with classic 16-bit overtones.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 21, 2008)

That is exactly what new Sonic games should be like.  Without the voicing


----------



## Masurao (Feb 21, 2008)

Mario said:


> That is exactly what new Sonic games should be like.  Without the voicing



Yes they should...but Sonic team are idiots.


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 21, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Yes they should...but Sonic team are idiots.



Like I said, The FANS can make better games than 'Sonic' Team.

Look at this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o23Gf5mHif0[/YOUTUBE]

No Voices. Sonic only. pure win.

A fan game made by a team of good-natured folks who've probably have had enough of what Sega has done to the franchise.
It's only an engine beta at this point, but it's probably better than the shit that Sonic Team cranks out right now. lol.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 21, 2008)

You guys talk as if Sonic Team has had the financial backing to create a modern sonic game. What publisher would put forth the cash for a has been developer like sonic team to make a new sonic game.

I doubt their idiots because they developed Sonic and NIGHTS, they just dont hold the prestige they once did.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 21, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> Like I said, The FANS can make better games than 'Sonic' Team.
> 
> Look at this
> 
> ...



That's looks pretty cool. Yeah the only good Sonic game made in the past 2-3 years was Sonic Rush. Sonic Advance games where pretty damn good too. I played through Sonic and the SR and Sonic 360. I actuallly liked Sonic 360 but despised Sonic:TSR...but they both sucked when compared to classics.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 21, 2008)

Ronin said:


> You guys talk as if Sonic Team has had the financial backing to create a modern sonic game. What publisher would put forth the cash for a has been developer like sonic team to make a new sonic game.
> 
> I doubt their idiots because they developed Sonic and NIGHTS, they just dont hold the prestige they once did.



Their key men have left. All they have is the original artist, the main composer, and Takashi Iizuka, who has had a hand in a lot of BAD games.

Sonic Team is more of a name than a studio at this point. They even attempted to take credit as being the main developer for the average DS Sonic games, which have been done by Dimps.



			
				-CALAMITY- said:
			
		

> I played through Sonic and the SR and Sonic 360. I actuallly liked Sonic 360 but despised Sonic:TSR...but they both sucked when compared to classics.



You make me sick. For somehow ACTUALLY liking that shitty Sonic game, and actually hating the most decent Sonic game is the past 5 years.


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 21, 2008)

Ronin said:


> You guys talk as if Sonic Team has had the financial backing to create a modern sonic game. What publisher would put forth the cash for a has been developer like sonic team to make a new sonic game.
> 
> I doubt their idiots because they developed Sonic and NIGHTS, they just dont hold the prestige they once did.



I think they're just lazy. They seem to be more interested in capitalizing the franchise by making as many games as possible that end up being slapped together, unpolished software. That's only my theory though. However, I'm glad Sega and Nintendo have come on good terms, (Sonic is in Brawl. ) I can only hope Nintendo would one day develop a Sonic game, they know how to keep with retro style.



> You make me sick. For somehow ACTUALLY liking that shitty Sonic game, and actually hating the most decent Sonic game is the past 5 years.



Aw come on, believe it or not I *LIKED* Shadow the Hedgehog. Call me crazy all ya want, but I thought the run and gun was kind of cool when utilized properly, and i actually had absolutely no problem with the camera. Don't get me wrong though, It's still shit compared to any other respectable Sonic game. (or shooter game for that matter) I find guilty pleasure in playing it though.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 21, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> You make me sick. For somehow ACTUALLY liking that shitty Sonic game, and actually hating the most decent Sonic game is the past 5 years.




Lol...sorry to hear that Goofy.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 21, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol...sorry to hear that Goofy.



That's right. It's on dawg.

No items. Sonic only. Green Hill Zone. Seven Rings In Hand as the level theme.

Bring it on


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 21, 2008)

Meh, I haven't been that big of a fan of the Sonic games in the past couple years, but I did get a kick out of Sonic Adventure 2 Battle just because all the cheats on my old action replay were awesome... I also got the Sonic 360/PS3 game... not very good at all, but I have always enjoyed the original sonic games, heck I've even got the first one on my iPod.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 21, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> That's right. It's on dawg.
> 
> No items. Sonic only. Green Hill Zone. Seven Rings In Hand as the level theme.
> 
> Bring it on



Rofl...that'c cool with me. Btw, what is the song "Sonic Boom" from?


----------



## Noah (Feb 21, 2008)

Sonic Rush would have been good if it hadn't been so full of "lolpitfall!". Seriously, that game had way too many dead ends that just dropped off into nothing. I haven't played the new SR, so I don't know anything about that.

As far as Sonic & the Rings...I'll give Calamity credit for that, if he only played as far as Sand Oasis. It's pretty bad until you gain a few levels and get some of the movement abilities. After you get a few of those, that game is gold. That's the one 3d Sonic game that actually makes me feel like I'm playing a Sonic game again.


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 21, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> That's right. It's on dawg.
> 
> No items. Sonic only. Green Hill Zone. Seven Rings In Hand as the level theme.
> 
> Bring it on



Angel Island remix is better IMO. Probably the best Sonic Remix I've ever heard in fact. 



> Rofl...that'c cool with me. Btw, what is the song "Sonic Boom" from?



It's from Sonic CD on the Sega CD/PC. The song is only in the american version of the game though, so it is kind of cool to hear it on the Japanese version of Brawl. It's made of win.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 21, 2008)

Noah said:


> Sonic Rush would have been good if it hadn't been so full of "lolpitfall!". Seriously, that game had way too many dead ends that just dropped off into nothing. I haven't played the new SR, so I don't know anything about that.
> 
> As far as Sonic & the Rings...I'll give Calamity credit for that, if he only played as far as Sand Oasis. It's pretty bad until you gain a few levels and get some of the movement abilities. After you get a few of those, that game is gold. That's the one 3d Sonic game that actually makes me feel like I'm playing a Sonic game again.



Lol I finished the game....I got a good amount of the abilities as well. It just felt too constrained for a Sonic 3D game IMO. The final boss was fun though..and the Speed up and slow down things were alright.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 21, 2008)

Shadow was an abomination.  It was slow, poorly done, and had extremely bad graphics.

Not to mention the inclusion of guns :\


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 21, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> It's default.



It chooses random color too 
I  just played 4 rounds of random and one time I got pink Samus (I was the only Samus there too)


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 21, 2008)

Mario said:


> Shadow was an abomination.  It was slow, poorly done, and had extremely bad graphics.
> 
> Not to mention the inclusion of guns :\



DON'T QUESTION SHADOW BOY


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 21, 2008)

Mario said:


> Shadow was an abomination.  It was slow, poorly done, and had extremely bad graphics.
> 
> Not to mention the inclusion of guns :\



I remember that... Ughh it was disgusting. I wanted to cry after I rented it and played it once. The controls were terrible too


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 21, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Rofl...that'c cool with me. Btw, what is the song "Sonic Boom" from?



It's from Sonic CD.



Dark Aether said:


> Angel Island remix is better IMO. Probably the best Sonic Remix I've ever heard in fact.



I'm not picking the song cause I like the song. I hate it. But, I'm picking it cause it's from a decent game :3

If it was the Crush 40 remix, it would have raped cake.



Noah said:


> Sonic Rush would have been good if it hadn't been so full of "lolpitfall!". Seriously, that game had way too many dead ends that just dropped off into nothing. I haven't played the new SR, so I don't know anything about that.



<333 @ you acknowledging the main problem with the 2D handheld Sonic games. Sonic Rush Adventure has the exact same faults, except for a twist in general style like Sonic and the Secret Rings, it has a flavor for ARR PIRATES.

It STILL added another shitty character, hell, it added like, 5 new ones. And the music is still awful.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm gonna be rocking the GS tourny with P-Trainer

The only newish Sonic Game I played was Sonic:TSR and it was fun until I broke a Wii remote out of frustration over one of the levels

P.s. Squirtle's withdrawl isn't that hard to control just DI in the opposite direction your going to stop
and the invincability during it I think gets past some FS's and his Aerials OWN

I just need to get Ivysaur and Charizard down before the tourny


----------



## K-deps (Feb 21, 2008)

Mario said:


> Shadow was an abomination.  It was slow, poorly done, and had extremely bad graphics.
> 
> Not to mention the inclusion of guns :\



Oh cmon guns make everything cooler


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 21, 2008)

Marth said:


> Oh cmon guns make everything cooler



So Marth would ACTUALLY be manly if he had a gun?


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 21, 2008)

Probably... *just imagines Marth with a 12 Guageshot gun* I'M NOT GAYYYYYYY *boom* *boom* *boom*


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 21, 2008)

Marth said:


> Oh cmon guns make everything cooler



He needed _something_ to differentiate him from sonic...


----------



## K-deps (Feb 21, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> So Marth would ACTUALLY be manly if he had a gun?



Well first he has to take off his tiara then we'll start talking manly 

Dammit I've become one of them


----------



## Usubaa (Feb 21, 2008)

MAAAN I wish they'd update it so you CAN use custom stages on wifi w/ friends... That was the one feature i was lookin foreward to on the stage builder


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 21, 2008)

Am I the Lucas player here?

I'm gonna enjoy Wi-Fi sooooo much


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 21, 2008)

Usubaa said:


> MAAAN I wish they'd update it so you CAN use custom stages on wifi w/ friends... That was the one feature i was lookin foreward to on the stage builder






> Also, if you?ve finished registering someone as both a Wii Friend and a Smash friend, you?ll be able to send custom stages to each other.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 22, 2008)

Marth said:


> Well first he has to take off his tiara then we'll start talking manly
> 
> Dammit I've become one of them



You've been one of us, you've just been in denial. Marth bashing is to fun to pass up on, you know you wanna..


----------



## TheGreenSamurai78 (Feb 22, 2008)

Remember this Sonic game guys? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZaxRzo2hA0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsEjAG85lpE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

7:00-End

Its so romantic! 

This is one of the worst Sonic games by far. The plot, glitches, and gameplay are so bad it will make you cry. If Sonic team put more time into the game it would have been good, but they were too worried about the release date and making the game look cool instead of making it fun. The only really good thing about the game was the music, but that?s it.


----------



## Volke (Feb 22, 2008)

So will the GS tourney have all characters or just the starting roster?


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 22, 2008)

I'd imagine the starting roster, unless the employees took it upon themselves to take a copy early for themselves and unlock all the characters.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Feb 22, 2008)

You'd have to think that after the initial round they'd use the full roster, but for the midnight round, I'm thinking just the starter.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it's starting roster
Though Ronin do you know the the rules? my Boss doesn't yet and I need to know which controller I need to practice with
and If it's starting roster it will be 10x easier to win
no Sonic with cheap FS (no offense but I can see newbs winning on a whim with this)
and all my mains are in the starting roster XD


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Feb 22, 2008)

Is Jigglypuff and Captain Falcon in Brawl?


----------



## DA Dave (Feb 22, 2008)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> Is Jigglypuff and Captain Falcon in Brawl?



Yep, both have been nerf'd though.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Feb 22, 2008)

So
the only charcaters not in brawl are:
Dr. Mario
Mewtwo
Pichu
Roy
Young Link

Got that from Wikipedia but wasnt sure if it was true?


----------



## DA Dave (Feb 22, 2008)

Yeah that looks about right.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 22, 2008)

FARUUUUKEN PUUUNCH
Dojo confirms Captain Falcon


----------



## Masurao (Feb 22, 2008)

Rofl..that was epic.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 22, 2008)

LOL at the reverse Falcon Punch


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 22, 2008)

anyone here live in/near Bremerton/silverdale, Washington?

EDIT: I'm trippen cuz I could've sworn that DS posted that post under mine up there as I seen his name avvy, sig and everything up there
P.s. I'm not 
*Spoiler*: __ 



high


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2008)

GAME OVER. FALCON WINZ.


REVERSE FARUKON PUNCH!? WTF EPIC!!!


----------



## Ronin (Feb 22, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> GAME OVER. FALCON WINZ.
> 
> 
> REVERSE FARUKON PUNCH!? WTF EPIC!!!



Reverse Falcon Punch has been on youtube for a while now, some guy claimned it was a technique he discovered . I do however like how he worded his FS, "Falcon is the only one in the whole game to have a cinematic special", like thats supposed to make up for it being crappy.


----------



## TheGreenSamurai78 (Feb 22, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=FFtw7qW7Vcw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Watchman (Feb 22, 2008)

TheGreenSamurai78 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=FFtw7qW7Vcw[/YOUTUBE]



No matter how many times that's posted, it never ceases to make me want to scream "EPIC!" at the top of my voice.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 22, 2008)

Wasn't expecting the Captain until next week. Next up Lucario! Anyway I added his Brawl art to my character chart. I can't wait until Lucario's update, he'll look more in place.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Feb 22, 2008)

*OH SHI-*​


----------



## K-deps (Feb 22, 2008)

Luigi doesn't deserve that


----------



## the_sloth (Feb 22, 2008)

They'll probably reveal the unlockable veteran fighters before we see any newcomer fighters posted.  The reverse Falcon Punch was a nice bit of info though.


----------



## Lee1993 (Feb 22, 2008)

no not luigi
now its 100% fact
Sonic faster than CF

doesn't it look like ROB is in the backround


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 22, 2008)

Does anyone know if you can switch the language to English in the Japanese version?


----------



## Lee1993 (Feb 22, 2008)

well seeing that not many of us r lucky enough to have Jappenese Brawl id say no most of us dont (lucky Bastard)


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 22, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> well seeing that not many of us r lucky enough to have Jappenese Brawl id say no most of us dont (lucky Bastard)


lol wut?


----------



## Lee1993 (Feb 22, 2008)

lol i dont know my self any more i was just pissed that u were lucky enough to get brawl


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 22, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Does anyone know if you can switch the language to English in the Japanese version?



I doubt it does, but what does it matter? There's like a week and a day left in time till the US release.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 22, 2008)

Woooow. 

Update was totally worth the wait. XD

Reverse Falcon Punch?

Cinematic Final Smash?! X'D

/spazzing out


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 22, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> They'll probably reveal the unlockable veteran fighters before we see any newcomer fighters posted.


Well my theory of unlockables showing up in the order they appear in Subspace seems to be most likely. I guessed Falco and Falcon and if I'm right Lucario should be the next character posted.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 22, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> I doubt it does, but what does it matter? There's like a week and a day left in time till the US release.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 22, 2008)

Isn't it like 2 weeks and a day left?
it's the 22nd right?
7 days till the 29th
then another week till the 7th and then 1 day (techianlly 2 days) till the midnight launch at GS


----------



## zagman505 (Feb 22, 2008)

muahahahaha i finally have brawl  it is so freaking awesome 

and no there's no way to change it all to english, dammit. >_<


----------



## the_sloth (Feb 22, 2008)

People in America should consider themselves lucky.  Europe and Australia will be waiting for ages!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## K-deps (Feb 22, 2008)

zagman505 said:


> muahahahaha i finally have brawl  it is so freaking awesome
> 
> and no there's no way to change it all to english, dammit. >_<



......:shrooms

You have the game!??!?!?!?


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 22, 2008)

16 more days.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 22, 2008)

zagman505 said:


> muahahahaha i finally have brawl  it is so freaking awesome
> 
> and no there's no way to change it all to english, dammit. >_<



Seems silly, when American Brawl is right around the corner. Unless of course your not in America.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 22, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Seems silly, when American Brawl is right around the corner. Unless of course your not in America.



Considering the release is so close, its a waste to order the japanese version if your in the states. I agree with ya on that.


----------



## Dave (Feb 22, 2008)

the day is almost here 8D


----------



## Masurao (Feb 22, 2008)

Dave said:


> the day is almost here 8D



Now all we need is another delay...to ruin our day.

Thank god there will be no more delays..


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 22, 2008)

That's what they said last time 
*knocks on wood*
But yep,2 weeks and 2 days,and finally brawl will be here.
Oh jeebus.


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 22, 2008)

Does anybody have any idea @ all about when this game is comming out in Europe?


----------



## Volke (Feb 22, 2008)

Sometime between the beginning of April and end of June for Europe.


----------



## Usubaa (Feb 22, 2008)

Lol thats not what I meant. They confirmed that you can't use your stage for actual wifi battles. Even if you're able to send, you wont be able to PLAY those with each other


----------



## Masurao (Feb 22, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> That's what they said last time
> *knocks on wood*
> But yep,2 weeks and 2 days,and finally brawl will be here.
> Oh jeebus.



It's seems like a long way off more me lol..i have so much work to do before it comes out as my final are all due that same week..so I have to work on them all this week and next week..not counting exams. But when they are done I'll be on spring break and be able to go back home temporarily to play the game.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 22, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> That's what they said last time
> *knocks on wood*
> But yep,2 weeks and 2 days,and finally brawl will be here.
> Oh jeebus.



I feel like singing!

"Audi famam
illius
Solus in hostes wit
et patriam sewavit.
Audi famam
illius
Cucurrit quaeque
tetigit destruens"


----------



## Volke (Feb 22, 2008)

Is this the Shion everyone here is talking about?
Or is this someone else?


----------



## Masurao (Feb 22, 2008)

Volke said:


> Is this the Shion everyone here is talking about?
> Or is this someone else?


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 22, 2008)

AMV TIME!!!!! 
...
...
...or...maybe we should call it SMV: Smash Music Video.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBEu9pzN9Is&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

rep to those who can get me the song.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 22, 2008)

SHOW ME YOUR MOTHER FUCKING MOVES!

God, that is by far the best intro on the Dojo, even if I knew he was in.

"Falcon’s the only character with a cinematic Final Smash like this."

Damn straight, he's too badass to not have one.


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 22, 2008)

I just absolutely loved this part. 



			
				SAKURAI said:
			
		

> Captain Falcon is all about legs. He used to be the fastest runner in the entire game... Way back when, that is.
> 
> 
> 
> But there’s no outrunning this guy...


Sakurai wins. again. 

All jokes aside, Falcon looks pretty awesome, I think I'll try him out and see how he plays. I may consider him as my 'for fun' character as he was for me in melee.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 22, 2008)

@Mario Ya, He's the only character deserving of a cinematic final smash... I remember when Robotkiller posted that long paragraph about Captain Falcon's final smash a long time ago. That was hilarious.


@ Dark You should try him out. He's a great character. Peach, Captain Falcon, and Fox were my mains in melee.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 22, 2008)

That Captain Falcon and Sonic caption was indeed funny....Captain Falcon is probably punching some pillows out of his despair.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 22, 2008)

Meh... he'll just take out Sonic with one Falcon Punch and that will be the end of that.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> AMV TIME!!!!!
> ...
> ...
> ...or...maybe we should call it SMV: Smash Music Video.


That was friggin' epic...

I plan to make some SMV's after I finish the game... 



Mario said:


> "Falcon?s the only character with a cinematic Final Smash like this."


Um, Olimar?



-CALAMITY- said:


> That Captain Falcon and Sonic caption was indeed funny....Captain Falcon is probably punching some pillows out of his despair.


C. Falcon doesn't know the meaning of despair, except that which is caused by the end of his fist.


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 22, 2008)

Colonello said:


> Meh... he'll just take out Sonic with one Falcon Punch and that will be the end of that.



He can KO freaking Bowser with that punch dude. He could easily dispatch Sonic....If he was fast enough.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 22, 2008)

Olimar's isn't really cinematic.  It still has the percentages of damage shown.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2008)

Well I still think it's pretty much cinematic...

They go through all the trouble of giving C. Falcon the only cinematic move, so why didn't they take it one step farther?


----------



## Masurao (Feb 22, 2008)

Colonello said:


> Meh... he'll just take out Sonic with one Falcon Punch and that will be the end of that.



Lol..that is very true. Sonic should just purposely make himself slower to avoid pissing CF off.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 22, 2008)

I would still rather have that as a FS.  I remember when I mentoned it like... 2 moinths ago


----------



## Volke (Feb 22, 2008)

WTF?

Those better be some pretty damn awsome services if they are going to charge for Wii online 

I'm talking voice chat and no friend codes plus better servers...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 22, 2008)

Volke said:


> WTF?
> 
> Those better be some pretty damn awsome services if they are going to charge for Wii online
> 
> I'm talking voice chat and no friend codes plus better servers...



Knowing Nintendo, it will be a fee to use a service that rivals free wifi games, because they do EVERYTHING wrong in the online space.

Besides all of that, I really do think this should be Nintendo's logo for online games;


----------



## Volke (Feb 22, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Knowing Nintendo, it will be a fee to use a service that rivals free wifi games, because they do EVERYTHING wrong in the online space.



Would you mind if I used the Ike, MK and Pit from your sig? I want to make a sig for my Brawl characters.

And yes, Nintendo messes up the online quite a bit.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 22, 2008)

Volke said:


> Would you mind if I used the Ike, MK and Pit from your sig? I want to make a sig for my Brawl characters.



Go ahead dude, it's no trouble at all. <3


----------



## Volke (Feb 22, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Go ahead dude, it's no trouble at all. <3



Thanks


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 22, 2008)

me n friends coudnt wait for brawl so we went with a 32 man melee tourney over at out uni ... on a bloody giant screen... some awesome ownage occured of course 

question ~ will u be able to play wifi wit nyone across globe or only in ur region?


----------



## Volke (Feb 22, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> me n friends coudnt wait for brawl so we went with a 32 man melee tourney over at out uni ... on a bloody giant screen... some awesome ownage occured of course
> 
> question ~ will u be able to play wifi wit nyone across globe or only in ur region?



No clue, but probably region locked.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 22, 2008)

These are gonna be a long 2 weeks..lol.

and thanks for the Ava nmaster...I need to spread my rep around before I give you more lol.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 22, 2008)

Just got back from playing Brawl and I was able to use every character on the roster. To those of you who plan on using Ike as a main, please be aware that for beginners he is slow. And when I say beginners I mean anyone who hasnt played Brawl yet. You cannot compare Brawl to melee at all. Due to auto sweet spots,tripping(got kO'd twice because of it) and the over all feel to the game. Also FD is weak, it feels disgusting to to the wall clinging crap.

I'll be going back on tuesday, If you have any request let me know and I'll throw up some vids on the tube. If not then cool, means I dont have to remember to bring my camera.

I got more to say but gonna go eat first.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 22, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> That was friggin' epic...
> 
> I plan to make some SMV's after I finish the game...



my thought excatly!  I wanna make a SMV after seeing it.



Mario said:


> Olimar's isn't really cinematic.  It still has the percentages of damage shown.


so?  CF's FS has the percentage too.


----------



## Lee1993 (Feb 22, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Knowing Nintendo, it will be a fee to use a service that rivals free wifi games, because they do EVERYTHING wrong in the online space.
> 
> Besides all of that, I really do think this should be Nintendo's logo for online games;


No luigi is to worthy for that


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 22, 2008)

If anyone cares for translation: 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOvUg4Bhb9M&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow it's so much cooler _not_ knowing the lyrics...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 22, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Wow it's so much cooler _not_ knowing the lyrics...



Indeed.

The same could be said for most Japanese songs that sound good by taking it as lighthearted jibberish.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 22, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Wow it's so much cooler _not_ knowing the lyrics...



welll...u will have to know if if u were to play yte story mode.

But I like it....it's a poem...about Taboo and the brawlers fighting to survive.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 22, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> my thought excatly!  I wanna make a SMV after seeing it.
> 
> 
> so?  CF's FS has the percentage too.



Ok during Olimar's you can still move or dodge roll in attempt of dodging it

CF's once you get caught in it you can't move or do anything to avoid damage


----------



## Cipher (Feb 22, 2008)

It sounds really cool...




...in Latin.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 22, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> Ok during Olimar's you can still move or dodge roll in attempt of dodging it
> 
> CF's once you get caught in it you can't move or do anything to avoid damage



wounl't Peach''s and Kirby' FS is the same? Can't do anything to stop it?


----------



## Hyde (Feb 22, 2008)

Cipher said:


> It sounds really cool...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, Latin for the victory...

Chuck Norris slams revolving doors...Captain Falcon slams Chuck Norris!


----------



## Masurao (Feb 22, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> If anyone cares for translation:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOvUg4Bhb9M&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



That's interesting..I guess, but I didn't really care bout the lyrics cuz the song is awesome regaurdless. Thanks for posting anyway.


----------



## Hyde (Feb 22, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> That's interesting..I guess, but I didn't really care bout the lyrics cuz the song is awesome regaurdless. Thanks for posting anyway.



"I'll be the Marth" will live on, though...


----------



## Ronin (Feb 22, 2008)

Hyde said:


> "I'll be the Marth" will live on, though...


So this is yoshi's b... one link being gay.....



That interpretation will always be my favorite.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 22, 2008)

Ronin said:


> So this is yoshi's b... one link being gay.....
> 
> 
> 
> That interpretation will always be my favorite.



I though it was "Link being lame"..I could be wrong though.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 22, 2008)

Ronin said:


> So this is yoshi's b... one link being gay.....
> 
> 
> 
> That interpretation will always be my favorite.



I never liked it....I'm use to "Heaven calling Earth" one


----------



## Ronin (Feb 22, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I though it was "Link being lame"..I could be wrong though.



It probably is but due to the massive link and marth bashing in this thread gay has replaced several words in my vocab.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 22, 2008)

Ronin said:


> It probably is but due to the massive link and marth bashing in this thread gay has replaced several words in my vocab.



Rofl...the flamming in this thread is hilarious. It's understandable how that could happen.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm PISSED
Gamestop employees can't participate in the Tourny


----------



## Masurao (Feb 22, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> I'm PISSED
> Gamestop employees can't participate in the Tourny



Yeah it would be pretty cool to own the employees.


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 22, 2008)

Ronin said:


> It probably is but due to the massive link and marth bashing in this thread gay has replaced several words in my vocab.



I think this place is kinda fucked up. Everyone Bashes Marth as much as they praise captain falcon. Basically, we're a bunch of stereotypical smash fans.

Marth: OMGZ looks like a woman,  tiara= GAY
Captain Falcon: OMGZ FAAUURKONNN PPAAANCCHH= MEGA WIN FALCON IS BETR THAN CHUK NORRIS!!!!!111111


----------



## Masurao (Feb 22, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> I think this place is kinda fucked up. Everyone Bashes Marth as much as they praise captain falcon. Basically, we're a bunch of stereotypical smash fans.
> 
> Marth: OMGZ looks like a woman,  tiara= GAY
> Captain Falcon: OMGZ FAAUURKONNN PPAAANCCHH= MEGA WIN FALCON IS BETR THAN CHUK NORRIS!!!!!111111



Lmao..too ture. Though, I don't bash Marth..I still found it damn funny.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey guys, haven't been on in a while XD
But I can't believe Brawl releases in eleven days!
I'm still debating on my mains, but I'm probably going to play as Fox and Marth, in addition to a new character. I definitely want to try out Ike, Wolf, King Dedede, Captain Olimar, Snake, and Lucas


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 23, 2008)

15 days actually....


----------



## Masurao (Feb 23, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> 15 days actually....



That is gonna be one epic day...probably one of the most epic days I've had in a while.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Feb 23, 2008)

Oooops, miscounted XD
Is it actually releasing that day or a day or two after like most video games?
Guitar Hero III was released on a Sunday and was fully stocked, so I was just wondering


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 23, 2008)

CodyCauterized said:


> Oooops, miscounted XD
> Is it actually releasing that day or a day or two after like most video games?
> Guitar Hero III was released on a Sunday and was fully stocked, so I was just wondering



March 8th at Midnight Gamestop is holding a launch tourny
which you can purchase Brawl at


----------



## zagman505 (Feb 23, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Seems silly, when American Brawl is right around the corner. Unless of course your not in America.



nope, i live in china. don't even know if i'll be able to find an english brawl here, and my wii is japanese anyway.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 23, 2008)

zagman505 said:


> nope, i live in china. don't even know if i'll be able to find an english brawl here, and my wii is japanese anyway.



If ur Wii is japanese, u might as well order a japanese import copy homeslice


----------



## zagman505 (Feb 23, 2008)

haha yeah i have a japanese brawl now. it's pretty awesome, but i'm slightly disappointed in the slower heavier characters. i wouldn't mind if they were just slow, for some reason their attacks just seem so separate from my controls. so instead of maining ike, dedede or bowser like i had planned, i'm maining diddy kong now.


----------



## DA Dave (Feb 23, 2008)

China and Japan don't mix, my nizzle.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 23, 2008)

zagman505 said:


> haha yeah i have a japanese brawl now. it's pretty awesome, but i'm slightly disappointed in the slower heavier characters. i wouldn't mind if they were just slow, for some reason their attacks just seem so separate from my controls. so instead of maining ike, dedede or bowser like i had planned, *i'm maining diddy kong* now.



You think just like me


----------



## Bender (Feb 23, 2008)

15 more days X3 

I can't believe it's almost on it's way here.... 


I'm gonna let you guys know this though

You,ll tell it's me if the person who serves you is Mario


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 23, 2008)

After next weekend, the one week countdown begins


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 23, 2008)

zagman505 said:


> haha yeah i have a japanese brawl now. it's pretty awesome, but i'm slightly disappointed in the slower heavier characters. i wouldn't mind if they were just slow, for some reason their attacks just seem so separate from my controls. so instead of maining ike, dedede or bowser like i had planned, i'm maining diddy kong now.



Diddy Kong is really good 

I would use him in my main 5 but everyone in my Main 5 is someone whom I've become comfortable playing as and I've gotten pretty decent with Lucas
and Toon Link
I'm practicing with P-trainer since I'm gonna use him at the GS tourny
Mario I've gotten pretty good with and Metaknight I like a lot but his smashes are kinda on the weak side


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 23, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> 15 more days X3
> 
> I can't believe it's almost on it's way here....
> 
> ...


where do you live?

@Zegladis- so is Marth


----------



## Bender (Feb 23, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> where do you live?



Illinois Chicago


You?


----------



## Masurao (Feb 23, 2008)

-Zelgadis- said:


> Diddy Kong is a queer.



What, are we gonna start bashing Diddy's sexuality now?


----------



## zagman505 (Feb 23, 2008)

haha how is diddy a queer?

anyway, i just got the game yesterday, so i guess my decision to main diddy isn't set in stone yet. i haven't tried out all the characters yet, i was just testing the ones that had interested me the most, and diddy was my favorite out of those.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 23, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Illinois Chicago
> 
> 
> You?



Bremerton, Washington
right across the Puget Sound (big body of water incase you don't know) from Seattle

And Diddy isn't the queer Marth is


----------



## Masurao (Feb 23, 2008)

zagman505 said:


> haha how is diddy a queer?
> 
> anyway, i just got the game yesterday, so i guess my decision to main diddy isn't set in stone yet. i haven't tried out all the characters yet, i was just testing the ones that had interested me the most, and diddy was my favorite out of those.



Nobody in SSBB is queer..calling him that is just a way to liven this thread up a bit. It worked wonders with Marth.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 23, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Nobody in SSBB is queer..calling him that is just a way to liven this thread up a bit. It worked wonders with Marth.



seriously
though don't diss a good Marth player


----------



## kewlmyc (Feb 23, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> Diddy Kong is really good
> 
> I would use him in my main 5 but everyone in my Main 5 is someone whom I've become comfortable playing as and I've gotten pretty decent with Lucas
> and *Toon Link*
> ...


I'm also about to make Toon (Young) Link my 3rd main.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Feb 23, 2008)

Oh yeah, how could I forget about Diddy Kong?!
Forget the rest, he's definitely going to be my third main.
After all, he was the character I wanted the most


----------



## Hyde (Feb 23, 2008)

Guess who's going to his first and last official Melee tourney today...

It's 2v2, I mained Falco, and the person I'm partnering with plays a mean Dr. Mario...


----------



## Noah (Feb 23, 2008)

So. This GS tourney.

Does anyone know the rules for the matches yet? The official rules make the first round out to be 1 minute and/or 1 stock, but I didn't see anything about items, stages or characters. I assume it will be the initial roster, but it'd be nice to know. The Gamestop tards didn't seem to know anything about it when I asked them.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 23, 2008)

Nobody who works at a gamestop knows shit, they never know how to fucking answer questions other than "I don't know man"


----------



## Fan o Flight (Feb 23, 2008)

"sigh" still wish eggman was a boss but oh well. So there is a tournament? I never did figure out how to get to one of them.


----------



## Noah (Feb 23, 2008)

Well of course they don't. I didn't expect them to know anything about the rules, really. But the jackass didn't even know if there would be a tournament in his own store or not. I would've thought he'd at least be able to say "Yeah, we are...but I don't know anything" or "No."

Guess I'm the jackass now.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 23, 2008)

narutofusion said:


> "sigh" still wish eggman was a boss but oh well. So there is a tournament? I never did figure out how to get to one of them.


Yeah, there is:


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 23, 2008)

Noah said:


> Well of course they don't. I didn't expect them to know anything about *the rules*, really.


The rules? There is only one rule in Super Smash Bros, have fun.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Feb 23, 2008)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Yeah, there is:



Lol, my mom definately wouldnt let me do this at 12:00 a.m. Im just a 13 year old kid. I still dont even know if we go to california or something since their filming it there.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 23, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Nobody who works at a gamestop knows shit, they never know how to fucking answer questions other than "I don't know man"



Thats because no one tells us shit. You know when I found out about the tourney?,at smashboards when I got home from work, Gamestop corp didnt even send us an e-mail notifying us like they usually do. We didnt even know we had to do a midnight release, our store had 260+ reserves, so alot of us felt there wouldnt be a midnight release. However, we get a midnight release and a tourny, we're just that damn lucky. btw how can we know the rules if the people regulating the tournament dont know them either. This tourney is several weeks away, this information is most likely being gone over and scrutinized to satisfy as many as possible while making it fair.



Noah said:


> Well of course they don't. I didn't expect them to know anything about the rules, really. But the jackass didn't even know if there would be a tournament in his own store or not. I would've thought he'd at least be able to say "Yeah, we are...but I don't know anything" or "No."
> 
> Guess I'm the jackass now.



Our Regional manager didnt know either, I called him up and asked him about employee participation and he didnt know what tourney I was talking about. I had to send him the smashboards link so he didnt think I was Lying. If a manager who has responsibility over several stores doesnt know dont expect a regular game advisor to know.



Gaiash said:


> The rules? There is only one rule in Super Smash Bros, have fun.



No one has ever had fun in a smash tourney, win or lose.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 23, 2008)

My boss said the 3 employees that wanna participate will have to wait for word from our higher ups

Yeah Its funny how we never know shit with whats going on in our own stores


----------



## Volke (Feb 23, 2008)

Ronin said:


> No one has ever had fun in a smash tourney, win or lose.



No Items. No Fun. Winning or Losing Only. Ike Only. Final Destination.


----------



## BAD BD (Feb 23, 2008)

Volke said:


> No Items. No Fun. Winning or Losing Only. *Fox* Only. 3 Stocks. Final Destination.



Fixed


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 23, 2008)

This place is dead o.O


----------



## Jazz (Feb 23, 2008)

Yep, it surely is.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 23, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]kzkrk6nnY48[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 23, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> [YOUTUBE]kzkrk6nnY48[/YOUTUBE]



Faruken Paunch
ahh pure C. Falcon ownage


----------



## Masurao (Feb 23, 2008)

Holy shit tonight was an awesome night. At the fighting game club someone brought Brawl. The game is freaking awesome as I expected. We started off with One on One. I had three matches and won them all. Here were my matches.

Fox( I was fox obviously) vs DedeDe. I won by 1 Stock.

Lucario(me) vs Marth. Damn good match but I pulled a victory off.

Meta Knight(me) vs Link. I won..but it was the best match I had all night. Meta
Kinight has a hard time KOing though, but he is very combo happy( especially in the air)

 We then swithced to Free for all's. I used Lucario, Wolf, and Fox. Out of the 20 or so matches we had. I won about 4. I placed between 2-3 in all the other ones though. I really like how Lucario plays. He might just be my secondary.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 23, 2008)

I don't think I will ever understand C. Falcon.  I never use him...ever except for  Classic , adventure and All star.  I think I only used him only about 8 times since I got Melee.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 23, 2008)

I think I only saw captian Faclon used once at the fighting game club I went to. Most of the people there were using Sonic, Pit, Ike, and Diddy. I used Lucario, Fox, Wolf, and MetaKnight.


----------



## Kai (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## Masurao (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## Ronin (Feb 24, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> My boss said the 3 employees that wanna participate will have to wait for word from our higher ups
> 
> Yeah Its funny how we never know shit with whats going on in our own stores



Whats there to wait for, gamespot employees cant participate at all.



Linkaro said:


> I don't think I will ever understand C. Falcon.  I never use him...ever except for  Classic , adventure and All star.  I think I only used him only about 8 times since I got Melee.



FAIL



-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol why did you post that again?



Its epic win.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 24, 2008)

Yo Ronin did you see my post on the other page. I got to play Brawl tonight.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 24, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bmb-OSx9sjs&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]​
Yea I saw it, you did better than me, when I played brawl first I took me some time to get the hang of it and I lost my first few matches.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 24, 2008)

Ronin said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bmb-OSx9sjs&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]​
> Yea I saw it, you did better than me, when I played brawl first I took me some time to get the hang of it and I lost my first few matches.



Lol @ that video..I wondered if they would put that in there.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 24, 2008)

lol Snake got owned

This sucks no Tourny for me
but I volunteered to work the tourny to watch


----------



## Masurao (Feb 24, 2008)

Here is an interesting user who gives insight to each character in the game. It's pretty good IMO.


----------



## Hyde (Feb 24, 2008)

The tourney was...Interesting, to say the least...2v2, random stage, 5 stock, 5 minutes, items on Low...If you want, just read about it on my deviantART page, I don't want to re-type it on my Wii...:/


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 24, 2008)

2 weeks excatly until GS tourny for me


Gamefaqs SSBB board never ceases to get boring IMO

I have 260 posts in this thread

I see you Reckless


----------



## Gary (Feb 24, 2008)

godi need a wii and play this i want to go to a tounrment


----------



## Felt (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm not much of a gamer, but I've been told I must get this when it comes out


----------



## Ronin (Feb 24, 2008)

Kallen said:


> I'm not much of a gamer, but I've been told I must get this when it comes out



Kallen has graced this thread with her presence,but yea, its a must have for wii owners.


----------



## Hyde (Feb 24, 2008)

Kallen said:


> I'm not much of a gamer, but I've been told I must get this when it comes out



No, you WILL...It's not even debatable...


----------



## Felt (Feb 24, 2008)

Ok


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 24, 2008)

Brawl is like Halo 3, you're an outcast if you don't have it. Though I think Brawl is better and less hyped.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 24, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> 2 weeks excatly until GS tourny for me
> 
> 
> Gamefaqs SSBB board never ceases to get boring IMO
> ...



>_>
<_<

lol I was watchin those character expose videos you guys put up last night


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## Gaiash (Feb 24, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> Brawl is like Halo 3, you're an outcast if you don't have it. Though I think Brawl is better and less hyped.


Halo 3 is overrated. All anyone ever talks about is online play, when I asked what was so great about the game thats all they complimented and they weren't too concerned about the rest of the game.

But Smash Bros is iconic. Its the only series where you see characters from so many different games beat the crap out of each other, its unique.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 24, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Halo 3 is overrated. All anyone ever talks about is online play when I asked what was so great about the game thats all they complimented and they weren't too concerned about the rest of the game.
> 
> But Smash Bros is iconic. Its the only series where you see characters from so many different games beat the crap out of each other, its unique.



Halo 3 is epic dude, I have no idea watcha talking about. Its just that no matter how good the story or missions are the xbox live games will curbstomp it everytime. Its just shows how fun it is playing with friends.


----------



## Hiruko (Feb 24, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> Halo 3 is epic dude, I have no idea watcha talking about. Its just that no matter how good the story or missions are the xbox live games will curbstomp it everytime. Its just shows how fun it is playing with friends.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## Watchman (Feb 24, 2008)

Hiruko, am I just seeing things, or are you shipping SamusxFalcon in your sig?


----------



## Hiruko (Feb 24, 2008)

HK-47 said:


> Hiruko, am I just seeing things, or are you shipping SamusxFalcon in your sig?




>_>

<_<










Yes.




No.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 24, 2008)

Well I'm back.
And with nothing to report.
So Calamity who was your favorite character to play as?


----------



## Masurao (Feb 24, 2008)

Marth said:


> Well I'm back.
> And with nothing to report.
> So Calamity who was your favorite character to play as?



Well playing as Fox was pretty cool. His air kicks seemed more effective this time around in my first match against Dedede..but then again he was a big target. Lucario was definantley my fav character to use. He felt really unique. He very manuverable and his gound game is pretty good..as is his air. He seemed more suited for one on ones though seeing as I beat a Marth with him( the guy I was playing was the one whp brought the game.) I was actually really surpirsed to have won that match. Lucario's counter works well too..but if you don't time it right it will screw you over( lol..it happened to me when I lost my first stock against him.) Lucario's Extereme speed also can be directionally changed, and he can wall cling making his recovery great. 

Reguarding Wolf..he was different. He seemed slighlty slower and his foward smash, though has alot of range didn't seem to have alot of knockback. His illusion is also unique as it goes at an angle and can be used to recover easier than his fire Wolf. Meta Knight was fun to use..though he combos like crazy especially in the air he can't KO for shit..or maybe i was using him wrong?

Free-for all was fun as well and I used mostly Fox and lucario seeing as they were the most fun to use. My roomate played as other characters so feel-free to ask me any other question you have.


Edit: If you want some insight on Marth and Diddy here is user who does videos on how each character plays.

here


----------



## Ronin (Feb 24, 2008)

Marth said:


> Well I'm back.
> And with nothing to report.
> So Calamity who was your favorite character to play as?



Diddy is awesome bro, you'll definitely enjoy playing him.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 24, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Diddy is awesome bro, you'll definitely enjoy playing him.



Ronin did you get my PM?


----------



## Ronin (Feb 24, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Ronin did you get my PM?



Yea I got it, funny too, cuz I destroyed Lucario when I played against him last. Its too easy to kill him with Ike.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 24, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Well playing as Fox was pretty cool. His air kicks seemed more effective this time around in my first match against Dedede..but then again he was a big target. Lucario was definantley my fav character to use. He felt really unique. He very manuverable and his gound game is pretty good..as is his air. He seemed more suited for one on ones though seeing as I beat a Marth with him( the guy I was playing was the one whp brought the game.) I was actually really surpirsed to have won that match. Lucario's counter works well too..but if you don't time it right it will screw you over( lol..it happened to me when I lost my first stock against him.) Lucario's Extereme speed also can be directionally changed, and he can wall cling making his recovery great.
> 
> Reguarding Wolf..he was different. He seemed slighlty slower and his foward smash, though has alot of range didn't seem to have alot of knockback. His illusion is also unique as it goes at an angle and can be used to recover easier than his fire Wolf. Meta Knight was fun to use..though he combos like crazy especially in the air he can't KO for shit..or maybe i was using him wrong?
> 
> ...


I've seen those videos. They are very useful.

I've also seen Lucarios up B recover from some pretty crazy angles.
Wolf seems like someone who takes a while to get used to but could be great




Ronin said:


> Diddy is awesome bro, you'll definitely enjoy playing him.



His aerial game seems insane.
What does his Side B do? Can it be used for recovery?

AAAAND
Bananas FTW


----------



## Ronin (Feb 24, 2008)

Marth said:


> His aerial game seems insane.
> What does his Side B do? Can it be used for recovery?
> 
> AAAAND
> Bananas FTW



Yup, use side b then up b for the jetpack. Bananas are crazy for edge guarding.



-CALAMITY- said:


> Reguarding Wolf..he was different. He seemed slighlty slower and his foward smash, though has alot of range didn't seem to have alot of knockback. His illusion is also unique as it goes at an angle and can be used to recover easier than his fire Wolf. Meta Knight was fun to use..though he combos like crazy especially in the air he can't KO for shit..or maybe i was using him wrong?



Wolf's fsmash has enough knockback. Besides that it does crazy damage. Fire wolf is just as good for recovery, good when rolling off an edge onto the stage though.

MK cant KO???????? I guess you didnt use his dsmash. His dsmash is broken. its his fastest attack, it interupts combos and the damage and knockback are both insane.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 24, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Yup, use side b then up b for the jetpack. Bananas are crazy for edge guarding.



Enter the Arena-3/9/08

SO COOL

Just PM me when you need help with it.
I have a boring life so I need something to spice it up


----------



## Masurao (Feb 24, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Yea I got it, funny too, cuz I destroyed Lucario when I played against him last. Its too easy to kill him with Ike.



Rofl....well we'll see your Ike won't have the same luck against me. Look foward to our match.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 24, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Rofl....well we'll see your Ike won't have the same luck against me. Look foward to our match.



Im gonna record it and put it up on the arena for everyone to see. Gonna do best of 5, and I'll add commentary so you'll hear me laughing in the backround when you get KO'd at 55%.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 24, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Im gonna record it and put it up on the arena for everyone to see. Gonna do best of 5, and I'll add commentary so you'll hear me laughing in the backround when you get KO'd at 55%.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 24, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Im gonna record it and put it up on the arena for everyone to see. Gonna do best of 5, and I'll add commentary so you'll hear me laughing in the backround when you get KO'd at 55%.



Lmao...don't get too cocky. But, seriously Ike is damn powerful. He KO'ed Mario at 69% on FD. I'll have to be careful. Don't expect an easy match though.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 24, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lmao...don't get too cocky. But, seriously Ike is damn powerful. He KO'ed Mario at 69% on FD. I'll have to be careful. Don't expect an easy match though.



I might use diddy a few times, i dont wana bring out ike till i perfect him.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 24, 2008)

Ronin said:


> I might use diddy a few times, i dont wana bring out ike till i perfect him.



I was thinking the same thing in regaurd to Fox. I'll bring him out every now and then but won't start consitently use him until I'm comfortable with my techs. Plan to see Lucario quite a bit, and maybe some Wolf.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 24, 2008)

Good to hear that Diddy doesn't suck, I really want to main him. (LOVE MAH MONKAYZ!)


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm main P-Trainer
gotta love Zenigame, Fushigisou, and Lizardon
though I'ma also use Lucas, Toon Link, MK, and Mario


----------



## Cosmo (Feb 24, 2008)

I always wanted to know how mario is like in Brawl...I am SO curious on his F.L.U.D.D pack


----------



## K-deps (Feb 24, 2008)

Cosmo_ said:


> I always wanted to know how mario is like in Brawl...I am SO curious on his F.L.U.D.D pack



Word on the street is that FLUDD ain't so hot.

Seems like you're a Mario main. You and the real Mario should have a battle


----------



## Cosmo (Feb 24, 2008)

Is it good for edgeguarding at least?


----------



## K-deps (Feb 24, 2008)

Cosmo_ said:


> Is it good for edgeguarding at least?



That seems to be the only use for it.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 24, 2008)

That can be a pretty damn good use...


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 24, 2008)

It's only good for edge guarding and it works great with cape

but you could always just jump off cape them, recover then cape'em again

P.S. I haven't really used FLUDD so.. I may be wrong about its usefullness


----------



## jkingler (Feb 24, 2008)

What does FLUDD stand for?


----------



## Twilit (Feb 24, 2008)

14 days and counting...

So, is this gonna be a midnight release? If so, I'ma try to get someone to drive me out to Gamestop


----------



## K-deps (Feb 24, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> What does FLUDD stand for?



Fuckin Lousy Useless Dousing Device


----------



## jkingler (Feb 24, 2008)

Ooooh. That thing from Sunshine. 

Awesome. 

/would prefer the Tanuki suit or the Boot


----------



## Shishou (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh man...  I have played too much Brawl in this week alone than anyone should in their lifetime.

-P.Trainer is awesome.  All three have their own moves to rape face with.  Charizard has Buff Frames, he is my fav.
-ROB is a beast.  Jacking off his Gyro Penis ftfw!  He is gonna be my main.
-Wario's Buff Frames on his forward smash are beastly, he lacks range on it though.  I see a lot of potential with Wario and killing someone with a fully charged fart is too good(Which we call the "Curly Mustache" in Vegas)
-Zelda has been completely fixed.  Her Din's Fire spam is too good, broken hitboxes.  When you hit with her Hell Heel it feels like it stops time.  Up Tilt appears to be more buff than her Up smash.
-Ike has hella Buff Frames.  I like him a lot but I am not sure how good he will be down the line...   When he hits, you feel it like being hit by a Truck of Levis.  But that is the thing, you need to hit.
-Snake is hard to use, lots of mind games and hella buff in practically every attack.  He isn't really my style sadly but I see a lot of potential for him.  Seems like a lot of fun if you can be good as him.
-Donkey Kong is hella more buff now.  Stronger and faster with his forward and up smashes.  DK is no longer the garbage he once was, you feel it when this kong gives you the clap.
-Marth is still a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like to main.
-Dedede is pretty hard to use because of how slow he is.  Chain grabs are great, his Up+B jump up and stomp does not grab the ledge which sucks.  Although his forward smash is possibly the most buff move in the game it is super slow, but people panic a lot because of that and it ends up being semi safe when they block it.
-Bowser feels really nice, big improvement from Melee so I'd put him around average now.  Plus a suicide kill move.
-Toon Link is far better than Link, I want to kinda main him but I have issues adjusting to a good Link play style.
-Falco is still a super ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), maybe even more so in this game.  Damn shine pisses me off and he can still spike.
-Wolf is really cool, I'd put him under Falco and I have not played enough Fox to compare him with Fox.  He has a bayonet on his gun so if he shoots up close it will stab them then shoot them, too cool.  Hella range on his forward smash and his dair spikes.
-Fighting Olimar is like fighting AIDs.  Annoying.
-Water pushback attacks are fuckfail.  They are useless and don't even do damage.  Apparently being off the screen is worthy of damage but not getting shot in the face with a charged up shitty water spout.


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 24, 2008)

Shishou said:


> -Marth is still a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like to main.



I fucking lol'd.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 24, 2008)

The Damned said:
			
		

> Okay. So to begin my wall of text, I will do what no one else has done thus far for some reason: Say who won the damn thing and who they won (or lost) with in their last round.
> 
> 
> Jason Jong/Chong or something. He was relatively short Filipino guy with porno mustace that seemed to have a large following with him and he definitely know what he was doing considering he who counterpicked in the last round. He won the tournament as *Diddy Kong*. (He was playing as at least Fox earlier.)
> ...



Here ya go... Edited to fit


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 24, 2008)

Shishou said:


> -ROB is a beast.  Jacking off his Gyro Penis ftfw!
> 
> -Marth is still a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like to main.
> 
> ...



Fucking rep.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 24, 2008)

Man after watching so many videos I might change my main temporarily.
Diddy Kong looks so damn good. Idk I'll think about it. 
I want some change in my Smash playing.

EDIT: 
Shishou's post was awesome(as was Ronins)
And no I'm not a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for playing Marth


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 24, 2008)

I wonder how the GS tourny is gonna turn out


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 24, 2008)

Marth said:


> And no I'm not a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for playing Marth



Shishou's post seems to contradict this...

Shishou has seniority (a member actually longer than me, wow!), so if he says it must be true...


----------



## K-deps (Feb 24, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Shishou's post seems to contradict this...
> 
> Shishou has seniority (a member actually longer than me, wow!), so if he says it must be true...



Pfft this is a forum.
No rules in forums. Except the ones mods make, of course.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 24, 2008)

It's exactly 2 weeks til Brawl, kinda went by fast, but the sooner the better.

Schwing, 14 K!


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 24, 2008)

I played the Japanese version of Brawl at a gamestore near where I live for nearly 5 hours,

Ironically I am best with Ike,Metakinght,and Wolf.

I thought I'd be better with Marth or Sonic or Luigi.


----------



## Shishou (Feb 24, 2008)

Luigi is really good in Brawl.  Far better than he was in Melee, I'd put him above Mario too.

Of course to counteract the fact they made him better, they made him act far more homosexual.  Now with a "Bang Bang!" and a wink when he wins.


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 24, 2008)

When did Luigi become mentally fucked up?

That negative zone smash is pretty cool though.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 24, 2008)

I too would like an explanation for WTF Nintendo has done to poor Luigi's character...

Also, MG your sig I think sets a new record for totally shattering sig filesize limits, although it iz full of lawlz...


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 24, 2008)

I still prefer Mario over Luigi


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 24, 2008)

I see no problem with luigi... I actually think Sakurai respects Luigi a lot. He gave him the only taunt that does damage, and he calls him things like 'the lean green mean machine' and 'everyone's favorite man in green.' (Luigi>Link lol)

Has anyone discusssed GDC yet? How about the fact that every character was already planned to be in the game back in '05? Except Sonic of course, he was added in '07 due to the fact the everyone and their grandmother wanted him in.


----------



## Shishou (Feb 24, 2008)

That GDC made me think that the only use the poll had was the #1 spot was allowed in Brawl.

Meaning even though Ridley and Geno were so high on the list, they were never considered because they had all the chars already planned but Sonic was #1 and got the late spot.

But this means the next Smash Bros could see the chars on the poll that ranked high make it.  Since they know who was wanted before.

GENO FOR SSB4!


----------



## Tomorrow King (Feb 24, 2008)

*Sigh*. I suppose now I need to complete my next-gen system collection and get a Wii so I can play Brawl. xD

Lucario, I'M LOOKIN' AT YOU!!!!


----------



## Hyde (Feb 24, 2008)

PM Friend Codes, please...


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 24, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> It's only good for edge guarding and it works great with cape
> 
> but you could always just jump off cape them, recover then cape'em again
> 
> P.S. I haven't really used FLUDD so.. I may be wrong about its usefullness



here....video:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5OZ6tLRq04[/YOUTUBE]

I got Samus if needed.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 24, 2008)

Meh, I wanna see one of those videos on Peach. I have yet to figure out what's different about her, and if not much has changed... I can't wait to play her!


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 24, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> here....video:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5OZ6tLRq04[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I got Samus if needed.


Water pack? WTF?! Its freaking F.L.U.D! That voiceover is an idiot, which isn't suprising since its IGN which is only good for screenshots.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 24, 2008)

Colonello said:


> Meh, I wanna see one of those videos on Peach. I have yet to figure out what's different about her, and if not much has changed... I can't wait to play her!



They haven't made one for Peach...just Mario, Pit, Link, Red, and Samus....I haven't shown the Samus one.... 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOWgw86A24Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 24, 2008)

Lame, oh well. Does anyone else have any Peach guides? If you do could you please post them or PM them to me? I'll rep.

Have you guys seen the Gamestop Tourney rules? I don't know if any of my parents will be willing to take me to a midnight release. I could get my sister to take me, but I doubt it. Plus I doubt she wants to be sneaking out at eleven thirty to get a video game and watch me try to beat people at it... Not having a car is a bitch...


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 24, 2008)

Colonello said:


> Lame, oh well. Does anyone else have any Peach guides? If you do could you please post them or PM them to me? I'll rep.



huh.....um...her side beam shoots heart instead of exploding....new umbrella....I couldn't attack her while she does the FS.....


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 24, 2008)

I see, so not much of a change, that's good. I'm looking forward to playing her most of all the old characters. She was my main along with Captain Falcon.


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm lookin forward to beating da pants offa everybody


----------



## jkingler (Feb 24, 2008)

Cats in the cradle

Peach stuff.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 24, 2008)

*sees thread title*

Ok then...


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 24, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> *sees thread title*
> 
> Ok then...



how will those attack work, may I ask?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 24, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Water pack? WTF?! Its freaking F.L.U.D! That voiceover is an idiot, which isn't suprising since its IGN which is only good for screenshots.



The F.L.U.D.D. [Fully Lame Useless Dousing Device] amounts to just a water pack.

Even Super Soaker's are better than the F.L.U.D.D.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 25, 2008)

I have made my own moves:


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 25, 2008)

​


Linkaro said:


> how will those attack work, may I ask?



*Console Bash* - I'll let you use your imagination on this one... 
*Power Glove Slap* - forward moving hit using the NES Power Glove... 
*Nunchuk Toss* - Think Olimar's Pikmin _chain_, except with a Wiimote/Nunchuk 
*Cosplay Attack* - Originally I was thinking a Zelda/Shiek-like transformation move, but that'd just be way too awesome. Instead, it's an extremely quick change-attack-revert move. It's randomized. It might be a Tanooki Mario attack, a Dark Link slash, a Dark Samus blast, or one of a couple other characters... 
*Code Mastery* - Literally l33t h4x. I'm a programmer afterall...


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 25, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> ​
> 
> 
> *Console Bash* - I'll let you use your imagination on this one...
> ...



lol cool!

for Console Bash: will u be using Sony's and Microsoft, just Nintendo's or all?


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 25, 2008)

What do you think?

Slam down a PS3/360 and the shrapnel causes damage...

-or-

Chuck a random Nintendo console at my enemy...


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 25, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> What do you think?
> 
> Slam down a PS3/360 and the shrapnel causes damage...
> 
> ...



Chuck a random Nintendo console.  NES cause more damage while the GB Pocket or G&W games cause less.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 25, 2008)

Interesting


----------



## Tenrow (Feb 25, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> What do you think?
> 
> Slam down a PS3/360 and the shrapnel causes damage...
> 
> ...



Radom Nintendo Console. PS3/360 will probably break in the air. Console is indestructable and can cause MOAR DAMAGE!


----------



## Volke (Feb 25, 2008)

Just read the rules for the GS tourney...1 min time matches suck...

Also,


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 25, 2008)

actually I like the 1 min matches
I can ownz teh n00b with Ivysaur and Squirtle then just live out the rest of the match as Charizard


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 25, 2008)

TIME TO POSE PPL...VICTORY POSES!!!!  Only half the total characters I assume.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNLbqp_QK88[/YOUTUBE]

Be warn as it seem that ROB is doing the macho man.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 25, 2008)

WHERE'Z MAH GANONDORF!?


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 25, 2008)

HOLY CRUD!!!!  MASTER HAND AND CRAZY!!!!



			
				Masahiro Sakurai said:
			
		

> He also gets a perfect attendance award for his appearances.



WHAT ABOUT THE ORIGINAL 8!?!


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 25, 2008)

This guy is teh pure ownage
[YOUTUBE]N8pI42EIfio[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Feb 25, 2008)

hmmmm? Bowser special moves seem awesome. Yay they changed some of his moves. Meteor Smash is awesome too. and Captain Falcon. Not that I ever really play him anyway. of course Sonic is faster than he is. and Master Hand and Crazy Hand yay. they are awesome.


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 25, 2008)

Everytime I play and win a match I always pose.

"*SMASH!*.....And Pose!"


----------



## Jazz (Feb 25, 2008)

YOU DON'T PLAY AS THE FARUKON?!



Also, Why change your name from Bender to Metal Gear?

BENDER IS FAR MORE BADASS


----------



## Immortalized (Feb 25, 2008)

Mario said:


> YOU DON'T PLAY AS THE FARUKON?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bender is totally the way to go..just sounds like a name that pwns


----------



## Jazz (Feb 25, 2008)

Immortalized, your rep is null until around 100 posts, so there really isn't a point in repping until you get there.

Just sayin'


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 25, 2008)

Si I just won a bid on Ebay for a Wii....and I have my copy of brawl on pre-order....


IM SET BITCHES


----------



## K-deps (Feb 25, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Si I just won a bid on Ebay for a Wii....and I have my copy of brawl on pre-order....
> 
> 
> IM SET BITCHES



Congrats on that 

See you online fellow Diddy User.
(If I find LAN adapter or WiFi USB)


----------



## Immortalized (Feb 25, 2008)

Marth said:


> Congrats on that
> 
> See you online fellow Diddy User.
> (If I find LAN adapter or WiFi USB)



I just bought my LAN adapter on walmart.com should check it out.. i tried all my ebgames/gamestop stores near me even target and best buy..not 1 of them had it.. and it only costs like $25


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 25, 2008)

Yea, I need a WiFi USb for my wireless network as well


----------



## Jazz (Feb 25, 2008)

Nintendo WiFi USB is shit.  Don't use it.  Just buy a router or a LAN thingy.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 25, 2008)

Marth said:


> Congrats on that
> 
> See you online fellow Diddy User.
> (If I find LAN adapter or WiFi USB)



You two are Diddy users, then I will have to destroy you both in a Hardcore Monkey Off!!!!!!!11!!1!! (And Congratz on the Wii!)


----------



## Immortalized (Feb 25, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> You two are Diddy users, then I will have to destroy you both in a Hardcore Monkey Off!!!!!!!11!!1!! (And Congratz on the Wii!)



I am the King at Hardcore Monkey off!!!


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 25, 2008)

How come Diddy isn't in your sig then? 
Haha,well,only 13 days left,seems a bit surreal,yet so far away.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 25, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> How come Diddy isn't in your sig then?
> Haha,well,only 13 days left,seems a bit surreal,yet so far away.



I plan on changing it when I have the game. So I'll really know who I'll main.

And yea 13 days. Kinda insane.


----------



## Lee1993 (Feb 25, 2008)

so long
Master and Crazy are hard to get to now hu


----------



## Immortalized (Feb 25, 2008)

Sorry..diddy? lol...


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 25, 2008)

Immortalized said:


> I am the King at Hardcore Monkey off!!!



Fine but I am the King of Hardcore Monkey Off!!!!!!!11!!1!! 





Mishudo said:


> How come Diddy isn't in your sig then?
> Haha,well,only 13 days left,seems a bit surreal,yet so far away.



Cause I can't find a good picture


----------



## Ronin (Feb 25, 2008)

Im not gonna main Diddy but I will take pleasure in owning you with his nuts.


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 25, 2008)

I'll blow his nuts up with ye bombs of mine.
Even though everyone claims Snake is brutal hard to use D:
Oh well,if I'm persisent,I bet I can do it and spamming nades on Halo is my specialty


----------



## Ronin (Feb 25, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> I'll blow his nuts up with ye bombs of mine.
> Even though everyone claims Snake is brutal hard to use D:
> Oh well,if I'm persisent,I bet I can do it and spamming nades on Halo is my specialty



Make sure you remember where your bombs are... I c4'd myself twice the first time I used him. The second one was kamikaze though, toon link had higher damage and Snake is heavier so I knew it would be ok. 

Mishudo,do you have wifi?


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 25, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Make sure you remember where your bombs are... I c4'd myself twice the first time I used him. The second one was kamikaze though, toon link had higher damage and Snake is heavier so I knew it would be ok.
> 
> Mishudo,do you have wifi?



Lol dont worry,Ima huge kamikaze,but I have a good memory too.

Im a moocher of my next door neighbor's router :Awesome
they have a linksys router that gives my Wii acess to the internet at certain points in my house.
Sometimes I have to hunt throughout my house for the hot points,and the internet sometimes runs perfect,then it's moody.
So yeah,that's one of my concerns


----------



## Jazz (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh God

When I pwn my firends with Diddy, I always say "eat my nuts"

rofl

EDIT: Found a Diddy Picture


----------



## K-deps (Feb 25, 2008)

Mario said:


> Oh God
> 
> When I pwn my firends with Diddy, I always say "eat my nuts"
> 
> ...



MINE??


Question: For the LAN adapter do you just put the Ethernet cable from the router in the adapter?

EDIT: For Falcon fans
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=HWYvGzUq5B8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jazz (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes Marth, it is yours for whatever.

EDIT: Did I mention that Falcon's knee is harder to use in this game, harder to hit in that exact spot.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 25, 2008)

Mario said:


> Yes Marth, it is yours for whatever.
> 
> EDIT: Did I mention that Falcon's knee is harder to use in this game, harder to hit in that exact spot.



The sweetspot knee is almost non existent. The few Falcons I've played could barely pull of the justice knee.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 25, 2008)

Mario said:


> Yes Marth, it is yours for whatever.
> 
> EDIT: Did I mention that Falcon's knee is harder to use in this game, harder to hit in that exact spot.



Is it as strong then in Melee though?


----------



## Ronin (Feb 25, 2008)

Marth said:


> Is it as strong then in Melee though?



Mos def, and its sexier since the screen pauses for a few frames when it connects. Also remember that spammed moves deal less damage and less knockback so you wont see it as much in combos anymore, people will most likely save it for a finisher, but then again I dont main Falcon so I cant really say what Falcon mains will do.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 25, 2008)

We'll try to juggle you in the air


----------



## K-deps (Feb 25, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Mos def, and its sexier since the screen pauses for a few frames when it connects. Also remember that spammed moves deal less damage and less knockback so you wont see it as much in combos anymore, people will most likely save it for a finisher, but then again I dont main Falcon so I cant really say what Falcon mains will do.



I love that new effect.
Especially on Zeldas Demon Heels.

Ronin what Ike costume do you plan on using.
EDIT: We officially EPK?


----------



## Ronin (Feb 25, 2008)

Marth said:


> I love that new effect.
> Especially on Zeldas Demon Heels.
> 
> Ronin what Ike costume do you plan on using.
> EDIT: We officially EPK?



Ike costume: yellow -Golden Child
                  blue -??? gonna think of a name for it soon

As for EPK, not sure, just testing the waters to see how it sounds.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 25, 2008)

How batshit will you guys go if the game gets delayed again?


----------



## K-deps (Feb 25, 2008)

Mario said:


> How batshit will you guys go if the game gets delayed again?



Don't jinx it buddy. 



@ Ronin
Golden Child is a pretty sweet name 
As for Diddy I'm going with the yellow shirt white hat.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjMRXaRlvFY[/YOUTUBE]
Theres a vid with all Alt Costumes in case someone wants to see


----------



## Ronin (Feb 25, 2008)

Mario said:


> How batshit will you guys go if the game gets delayed again?



Angry at the most since I can go play it whenever I want now. However I want to have it at home, so I'd be a bit pissed.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 25, 2008)

Yo what up guys..don't jinx us about a delay Mario. That's the last thing we need..


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 25, 2008)

I'd be more batshit pissed at you Mario if it indeed happened 
But yeah,a bit irritated.


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 25, 2008)

Mario said:


> How batshit will you guys go if the game gets delayed again?



With 13 days left? lol.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 25, 2008)

Pal region will have to wait for fall to get this....European folk , my heart goes out to ya .


----------



## Ronin (Feb 25, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Pal region will have to wait for fall to get this....European folk , my heart goes out to ya .



Really? you thought it would be necessary to post this again?


@Marth you should do that one and the purple, I think Diddy's purple attire is best IMO.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 25, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
lol


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 25, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Really? you thought it would be necessary to post this again?



I deleted the prev post before posting this , with the speed the pages change here and since nobody replied i thought they didn't see my post.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 25, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Really? you thought it would be necessary to post this again?
> 
> 
> @Marth you should do that one and the purple, I think Diddy's purple attire is best IMO.



Yea thats what I plan on doing. They both look nice.

IDK why but Luigi's costumes looks so awesome to me. Especially the orange one.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 25, 2008)

Marth said:


> Yea thats what I plan on doing. They both look nice.
> 
> IDK why but Luigi's costumes looks so awesome to me. Especially the orange one.



Thats just cuz weegee is full of awesomeness.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 25, 2008)

I FREAKIN LOVE THE COLOR ORANGE


----------



## Masurao (Feb 25, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Thats just cuz weegee is full of awesomeness.



His FS is also awesome..certaintly fits Luigi's personality.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 25, 2008)

Akuma said:


> I FREAKIN LOVE THE COLOR ORANGE



I FREAKIN LOVE TALKING ANIMALS


----------



## Akuma (Feb 25, 2008)

Anyone else planning to main all swordsman? I am


----------



## Masurao (Feb 25, 2008)

Marth said:


> I FREAKIN LOVE TALKING ANIMALS



Lol....@ your custom title. I can't believe I didn't notice it before.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 25, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol....@ your custom title. I can't believe I didn't notice it before.



I guess my message isn't getting across.

And I don't think I'd main all swordsman. They don't all appeal to me.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 25, 2008)

I like Swordsman because they look badass holding a beam sword

It's like dual weilding.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 25, 2008)

Mario said:


> I like Swordsman because they look badass holding a beam sword
> 
> It's like dual weilding.



QFT and great justice.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 25, 2008)

wheres mario? oh there he is.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 25, 2008)

Kill me?

Yeah, that'll happen


----------



## Akuma (Feb 25, 2008)

Ill put a fork in your pancakes.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 25, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Ill put a fork in your pancakes.



Lol...since when have you wanted to kill Mario?


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 25, 2008)

This amuses me...


----------



## Akuma (Feb 25, 2008)

naw, its just a joke. But IMO Luigi > Mario



I am going to kill you


----------



## K-deps (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh it was a simple joke.

Or was it

This thread is desperate for some news.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 25, 2008)

In that case...Ima kill everyone here. Fox>>>>all.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 25, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> In that case...Ima kill everyone here. Fox>>>>all.



Not really, I hate fox so much. I mean come on he always hides in his space ship while mario and luigi are haveing contact with his enemies. They risk there lives and they get the girls. Alls Fox gets is a furry and a frog.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 25, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Not really, I hate fox so much. I mean come on he always hides in his space ship while mario and luigi are haveing contact with his enemies. They risk there lives and they get the girls. Alls Fox gets is a furry and a frog.



Psshh...Fox doesn't want to waste too much effort fighting on the ground. He  will only reveal his fighting prowess when he see's a worthy opponent. Also, he's afraid if he comes in contact in with the ground he'll be savagely attacked by horny female foxes. He rather avoid that at all cost. Hence, why he never comes down. The only reason why he is in Smash 64 and Melee , because it was a safe enviorment with no psycho horny female foxes, and there were worthy opponents to physically fight.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 25, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Psshh...Fox doesn't want to waste too much effort fighting on the ground. He  will only reveal his fighting prowess when he see's a worthy opponent. Also, he's afraid if he comes in contact in with the ground he'll be savagely attacked by horny female foxes. He rather avoid that at all cost. Hence, why he never comes down. The only reason why he is in Smash 64 and Melee , because it was a safe enviorment with no psycho horny female foxes, and there were worthy opponents to physically fight.




There is only one female fox, she was filler.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes, Luigi does > Mario, but the name was taken :\


----------



## K-deps (Feb 25, 2008)

Mario said:


> Yes, Luigi does > Mario, but the name was taken :\



Did Mama Mario treat Luigi better?


----------



## Masurao (Feb 25, 2008)

Akuma said:


> There is only one female fox, she was filler.



Oh..there are others. You though Crystal was the only one??? Fox has many, many fan-girls...ready to suck his furry penor.

This topic needs life...


----------



## Akuma (Feb 25, 2008)

If fox has fan girls than why does he always do barrel rolls with guys and not girls?


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 25, 2008)

Sorry, I just can't resist.


----------



## Mercury Koopa (Feb 25, 2008)

lol hey guys. Why does Falco suck in this game?  Fox and Wolf be lookin sexy though.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 25, 2008)

Akuma said:


> If fox has fan girls than why does he always do barrel rolls with guys and not girls?



Rofl..for some reason I found that really funny.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 25, 2008)

Interesting
the Dojo updates are a really retarded now 
My Mains as of now:
Metaknight, PT, Lucas


----------



## Akuma (Feb 25, 2008)

Knuckles > sonic 


so does tails


shit sonic dont even have anything on dr. Robotnik


SONIC DONT KNOW SHIT ABOUT DR. ROBOTNIK'S MEAN BEAN MACHINE


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 25, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Knuckles > sonic
> 
> 
> so does tails
> ...



Wat about shadow? :amazed


----------



## Akuma (Feb 25, 2008)

Shadow is filler.


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 25, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Shadow is filler.



Filler's got guns.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 25, 2008)

I know how to bring back life.....Marth Bashing anyone?


----------



## Akuma (Feb 25, 2008)

Marth was in by far the best Fire emblem game, and frankly is cooler than roy.


What is there to say bad?


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 25, 2008)

Marth said:


> I know how to bring back life.....Marth Bashing anyone?



Marth bashing is stupid, I'm moving on to Mario Bashing.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 25, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> Marth bashing is stupid, I'm moving on to Mario Bashing.



I forgot that you left the Marth bashing.
Thanks.

It did keep the thread going though.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 25, 2008)

Fuck you Aether

At least my games ARE FUCKING GAR


----------



## Akuma (Feb 25, 2008)

Mario said:


> Fuck you Aether
> 
> At least my games ARE FUCKING GAR




Yeah god forbid another secret rings game.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 25, 2008)

Mario said:


> Fuck you Aether
> 
> At least my games ARE FUCKING GAR



That is very true.
Mario games appeal to just about everyone.

We need someone to bash that doesn't make widely popular games.





Sonic....


----------



## Jazz (Feb 25, 2008)

SUDDENLY!

SONIC! A BLUE HEDGEHOG

COMIN' AT YOU >300km


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 25, 2008)

Mario said:


> Fuck you Aether
> 
> At least my games ARE FUCKING GAR



The ones with Luigi in 'em are ok. Mario 64 can jump off a cliff.

Old school Sonic>All


----------



## Akuma (Feb 25, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> The ones with Luigi in 'em are ok. Mario 64 can jump off a cliff.
> 
> Old school Sonic>All




If you wanna talk about platformers, BANJO KAZOOIE



He should have been in brawl


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 25, 2008)

How ghey is...um...um...can't think of anyone queerer than Marth!


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 25, 2008)

Akuma said:


> If you wanna talk about platformers, BANJO KAZOOIE
> 
> 
> 
> He should have been in brawl



Stupid Rareware, there's a new Banjo game comin out for the 360, according to GDC.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 25, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> How ghey is...um...um...can't think of anyone queerer than Marth!




So maybe he is feminine? He could kick your ass.


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 25, 2008)

Akuma said:


> So maybe he is feminine? He could kick your ass.



I never really thought Marth looked queer in Melee, welcome to the internets...
Also, I think the bashing might be because he's high tier and kicks ass. I guess you couldn't call Fox and Falco gay....wait a sec.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 25, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> Stupid Rareware, there's a new Banjo game comin out for the 360, according to GDC.



Fuck yes! If only it was on Wii/GC/DS, and came out 2 years ago when Sakurai made his decision to put all those different chars in cept for Sonic... if only...


----------



## Jazz (Feb 25, 2008)

@Aether:Yeah, OLD SCHOOL

Not mdern.  All modern Mario games rock.  Only a select few Mario games suck, and they're not traditional Mario games.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 25, 2008)

Akuma said:


> So maybe he is feminine? He could kick your ass.



With his huge sword


----------



## Akuma (Feb 25, 2008)

Marth said:


> With his huge sword





no small sword, he prolly couldnt pick up Ike's


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 25, 2008)

Marth would be about 2x less feminine without the tiara, but I just switch his colors to red and black and he looks fine to me...


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 25, 2008)

Marth said:


> With his huge sword



He uses it to hide his insecurity.


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 25, 2008)

Mario said:


> @Aether:Yeah, OLD SCHOOL
> 
> Not mdern.  All modern Mario games rock.  Only a select few Mario games suck, and they're not traditional Mario games.



The modern ones are good, but i'm getting kind of bored of the sports spin-offs..
Also, how many mario parties are there again? 10? :S


----------



## Akuma (Feb 25, 2008)

You know if sonic had a sword, I might of considered playing with him.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 25, 2008)

Pick up a beam sword or something and be happy.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 25, 2008)

Akuma said:


> You know if sonic had a sword, I might of considered playing with him.



QFT.

I don't main little furry animals unless they have weapons.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 25, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> The modern ones are good, but i'm getting kind of bored of the sports spin-offs..
> Also, how many mario parties are there again? 10? :S



Super Strikers wasn't bad, but the one I didn't like was the 3 on 3 basketball one for DS. Mario tennis was fun, but if it's on wii, I'd just see it as a Wii Sports tennis on steroids.  Mario Party games are getting old. The one for Wii wasn't bad in that all the new games used the Wii remote in different ways, but I think they are getting a little out of hand.  Besides it's like on 8 or 9 now...

Diddy is starting to look like a character I'll main... Throwing bananas and shooting peanuts looks fun!


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 25, 2008)

Diddy is kick ass
but I lieks MK, PT and Lucas bettah


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 25, 2008)

Lol.



I don't know why the fuck he didn't circle awesome.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 25, 2008)

That's pretty funny, poor Shadow can't be a clone, but Fox gets two. 

I borrowed Professor Layton and the Curious Village for DS from a friend and he should be in a Smash Bros. sequal though I'm doubting there will ever be one... FS = destroying the opponents with impossible to solve puzzles...


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 25, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> How ghey is...um...um...can't think of anyone queerer than Marth!



I'm pretty sure these winning poses (like Marth) should give u some ideas.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNLbqp_QK88[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akuma (Feb 25, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> I'm pretty sure these winning poses (like Marth) should give u some ideas.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNLbqp_QK88[/YOUTUBE]





Luigi has always had the best ones, his worm is so badass.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 25, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Luigi has always had the best ones, his worm is so badass.



I like that they replace "Let's a go" to "Bang Bang!"


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 26, 2008)

Luigi has the best taunts in all of SSBB


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey guys I just heard that in the new dojo update Sakurai will announce that Captain Falcon is teh gay

I also love how Lucas's second victory shit is the audience catching him masturbating with a stick


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 26, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Hey guys I just heard that in the new dojo update Sakurai will announce that Captain Falcon is teh gay
> 
> I also love how Lucas's second victory shit is the audience catching him masturbating with a stick



I LOLed

but you guys know his scarf is from Blood Falcon
or something like that I heard


----------



## Ronin (Feb 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



As fast as Sonic is he couldnt escape kirby




Lol, Gaara why did you think we needed a thread for our mains?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 26, 2008)

so how good is link in Brawl?


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 26, 2008)

Why is it that every time I pop in here I see Marth = gay talk?


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 26, 2008)

Boredom. Everyone's frustration of waiting for the game is causing Marth hate and C. Falcon gay love. Once the game comes out some real discussion will begin hopefully.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 26, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> so how good is link in Brawl?



Abysmal, he lacks priority and due to the engine change his gameplay is much more different. He lost alot of his combos aswell. Except for toon link all the zelda characters got screwed one way or another. Well Zelda did get several buffs but Shiek lost so much combo ability, it scares me.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 26, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Abysmal, he lacks priority and due to the engine change his gameplay is much more different. He lost alot of his combos. Except for toon link all the zelda characters got screwed one way or another.



not true. zelda (not shiek) got a little buffed.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 26, 2008)

cheifrocka said:


> not true. zelda (not shiek) got a little buffed.



You neglected to refresh the page. I made an edit 3 minutes before you posted, about that specifically.


----------



## Immortalized (Feb 26, 2008)

Makes me sad ..was so looking forward to sheik.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 26, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> Boredom. Everyone's frustration of waiting for the game is causing Marth hate and C. Falcon gay love. Once the game comes out some real discussion will begin hopefully.



Do u mean CF's love for Samus or his love for Olimar?


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 26, 2008)

Ironically, Toon Link is apparently a beastly fighter, despite everyone's continued whining of his clone status. He's supposedly the best Zelda character in the game. (from what I've heard anyway.)


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 26, 2008)

Has Link seriously taken that much of a downgrade?


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 26, 2008)

Ronin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I was bored


----------



## tigerwoo (Feb 26, 2008)

this game will be awesome.  i hope it wins!


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 26, 2008)

tigerwoo said:


> this game will be awesome.  i hope it wins!



You hope it wins what?

Its already won the internet


----------



## Hiruko (Feb 26, 2008)

tigerwoo said:


> this game will be awesome.  i hope it wins!



Win Game of the year? Like Halo, Bioshock, Mass Effect and The Orange Box didnt do last year?


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 26, 2008)

tigerwoo said:


> this game will be awesome.  i hope it wins!


The Oscars are for films though.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm gonna say game of the forever but that's just a theory.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 26, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Has Link seriously taken that much of a downgrade?



Sadly yes. Link and Shiek relied heavily on tilts for their combos and since Sakurai tried to make it less competitive and make it easier for the average gamer to play he thought it would be nice to create greater knockback for tilt attacks, thus making combo's harder to pull off. Thats just one reson why Link is worse, there are several more.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 26, 2008)

oh snap...


----------



## K-deps (Feb 26, 2008)

Ronin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats so wrong, but so right

EDIT: When I preordered they told me I only had to give $5 but I've heard of people that already payed the whole $50.
There's nothing wrong with my preorder is there?


----------



## Ronin (Feb 26, 2008)

Marth said:


> Thats so wrong, but so right
> 
> EDIT: When I preordered they told me I only had to give $5 but I've heard of people that already payed the whole $50.
> There's nothing wrong with my preorder is there?



No, paying in full just means you go there and pick it up at release. $5 down means you go during relese and pay then pick up. However people who pay in full first get to go ahead of you if theres a line.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 26, 2008)

Marth said:


> Thats so wrong, but so right
> 
> EDIT: When I preordered they told me I only had to give $5 but I've heard of people that already payed the whole $50.
> There's nothing wrong with my preorder is there?


Nope; you'll just have to pay the rest of the cost when you go to pick up your copy.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 26, 2008)

Ronin said:


> No, paying in full just means you go there and pick it up at release. $5 down means you go during relese and pay then pick up. However people who pay in full first get to go ahead of you if theres a line.





Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Nope; you'll just have to pay the rest of the cost when you go to pick up your copy.



Good as long as I get a copy I'm good.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 26, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> oh snap...



When I clicked that I thought it was another delay, but man was I wrong


----------



## Spiral Man (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## K-deps (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 26, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> oh snap...



This is bullshit, where's the 


????



> Lucario Confirmed for Brawl // PROOF:
> 
> 
> Wolf Confirmed for Brawl // PROOF:
> ...





Old news is old


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 26, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Sadly yes. Link and Shiek relied heavily on tilts for their combos and since Sakurai tried to make it less competitive and make it easier for the average gamer to play he thought it would be nice to create greater knockback for tilt attacks, thus making combo's harder to pull off. Thats just one reson why Link is worse, there are several more.



Oh, shit. He was my main in melee

What about his Hyrulian Boot(Neutral air)? Does that not have priority anymore or any knockback?

I mostly relied on the boot, boomerang, bombs and smashes until I could finish with the spin


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## Immortalized (Feb 26, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Oh, shit. He was my main in melee
> 
> What about his Hyrulian Boot(Neutral air)? Does that not have priority anymore or any knockback?
> 
> *I mostly relied on the boot, boomerang, bombs and smashes until I could finish with the spin*



Yeah. I used to do the same. Sucks I was looking forward to playing and owning with him and sheik but both got newborized for silly gamers


----------



## Neo-jplaya (Feb 26, 2008)

Hiruko said:


> Win Game of the year? Like Halo, Bioshock, Mass Effect and The Orange Box didnt do last year?


Bioshock DID win....a lot.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 26, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Oh, shit. He was my main in melee
> 
> What about his Hyrulian Boot(Neutral air)? Does that not have priority anymore or any knockback?
> 
> I mostly relied on the boot, boomerang, bombs and smashes until I could finish with the spin



Didnt pay much attention cuz I was in the process of getting raped with MK. Im sure the sex kick is just as good, I atleast hope it is.



Immortalized said:


> Yeah. I used to do the same. Sucks I was looking forward to playing and owning with him and sheik but both got newborized for silly gamers



No,no we dont say newborized, what ever the hell that means. We say nerfed. Even if you dont know what your talking about, fake it.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 26, 2008)

Ronin said:


> No,no we dont say newborized, what ever the hell that means. We say nerfed. Even if you dont know what your talking about, fake it.




Newborized!

How should we rep EPK in the sig


----------



## Neo-jplaya (Feb 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Am I alone here or did anyone else feel that sonic's role in SE was pointless and he was merely used as Deus Ex Machina???




just sayin'


----------



## Ronin (Feb 26, 2008)

Marth said:


> Newborized!
> 
> How should we rep EPK in the sig



I'll make a banner later


----------



## Jazz (Feb 26, 2008)

Sex kick isn't too badly nerfed

And Sonic had a role in the end of SSE mainly


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 26, 2008)

Mario said:


> Sex kick isn't too badly nerfed
> 
> And Sonic had a role in the end of SSE mainly



Nice!

Oh well, I still going to kick ass with Link anyhow....especially Ike's


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 26, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> oh snap...



That guy obviously has too much time on his hand, but it's pretty funny... The lego mode is pretty well done too, I would love to see some of those chars in Brawl... that would be hilarious... except Korby


----------



## Ronin (Feb 26, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Nice!
> 
> Oh well, I still going to kick ass with Link anyhow....especially Ike's



I dont want to own links ass..maybe marth does. 


Anyways I except all challanges made to Ike. Btw, look for interviews featuring the new up and comer Kirk aswell as old school vet, gimpyfish on BA, opening day.


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 26, 2008)

Neo-jplaya said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The reason Sonic has such a small role in SSE is because he was added on much later than the other characters. He was added in 2007 unlike all the others who were already planned to be in the game since 2005. I'm kind of thankful that he has a part in the story at all though.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 26, 2008)

Ronin said:


> *I dont want to own links ass..maybe marth does. *
> 
> 
> Anyways I except all challanges made to Ike. Btw, look for interviews featuring the new up and comer Kirk aswell as old school vet, gimpyfish on BA, opening day.



Well that just has to get this thread going again


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 26, 2008)

Marth said:


> Well that just has to get this thread going again



I think you should rid yourself of that blasphemous usertitle. Everyone's jelousy  and generalizations have gotten to you.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 26, 2008)

Ronin said:


> I dont want to own links ass..maybe marth does.
> 
> 
> Anyways I except all challanges made to Ike. Btw, look for interviews featuring the new up and comer Kirk aswell as old school vet, gimpyfish on BA, opening day.



If I get online, Ill let you know so we can arrange a fight


----------



## K-deps (Feb 26, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> I think you should rid yourself of that blasphemous usertitle. Everyone's jelousy  and generalizations have gotten to you.



I plan on changing it soon.
I just don't know what to. When I think of something I'll do it.


----------



## Spiral Man (Feb 26, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> This is bullshit, where's the
> 
> 
> ????
> ...


no fucking need for the facepalm


----------



## Lee1993 (Feb 26, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> This is bullshit, where's the
> 
> 
> ????
> ...


best fasepalm


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 26, 2008)

^^ You spelled "Facepalm" wrong


----------



## Lee1993 (Feb 26, 2008)

my spelling sucks end of story


----------



## Jazz (Feb 26, 2008)

rofl, fase


----------



## Ronin (Feb 26, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> ^^ You spelled "Facepalm" wrong



You spelled it right.


----------



## Lee1993 (Feb 26, 2008)

crap i dont pay attention much


----------



## Jazz (Feb 26, 2008)

> sig protected by acient egyptiam spoiler tags



Misspelled Egyptian



> exrta for limited time



Misspelled Extra


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow, we must be really bored if all we do is look for spelling errors in others' posts and sigs.


----------



## Lee1993 (Feb 26, 2008)

see 
its all because Brawl is not out


----------



## Masurao (Feb 26, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> see
> its all because Brawl is not out



You lack punctuation...


----------



## K-deps (Feb 26, 2008)

Since we're bored anyone wanna see a funny picture I found?

@ Calamity

Think we should start Lee1993 bashing?


----------



## Masurao (Feb 26, 2008)

Sure...why not? It kill the deadness of this thread.


----------



## Lee1993 (Feb 26, 2008)

u all suck
jusy wait for Brawl


----------



## K-deps (Feb 26, 2008)

Remember this when playing Brawl 




Ok maybe it's not that funny xD


----------



## Masurao (Feb 26, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> u all suck
> jusy wait for Brawl



@ Marth..sure

You spelled "just" wrong...


----------



## Ronin (Feb 26, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> u all suck
> jusy wait for Brawl



You lack capitalization,punctuation and dedication. You must recover!!



			
				Lee1993's blog said:
			
		

> i am getting a psp tomaro i wna tto know what game to get



Too many errors for me to even bash this.^


----------



## Lee1993 (Feb 26, 2008)

Ronin said:


> You lack capitalization,punctuation and dedication. You must recover!!


I heard that last part at a diffrent forum as a taunt they will use.
What is the point of capitalization,punctuation and dedication on the internet?
No one cares about grammer.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 26, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> I heard that last part at a diffrent forum as a taunt they will use.
> What is the point of capitalization,punctuation and dedication on the internet?
> No one cares about grammer.



Well guess what? I am the damn grammer police..at least until we have something relavent to talk about.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 26, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> I heard that last part at a diffrent forum as a taunt they will use.
> What is the point of capitalization,punctuation and dedication on the internet?
> No one cares about grammer.



They say that at every smash related forum, its a Sakurai joke. You spelled grammar wrong, lol.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 26, 2008)

Ronin said:


> You lack capitalization,punctuation and dedication. You must recover!!
> 
> 
> 
> Too many errors for me to even bash this.^



I have to say those were a shit load of errors
At least you know you're making mistakes.


----------



## Lee1993 (Feb 26, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Well guess what? I am the damn grammer police..at least until we have something relavent to talk about.


well ok then
yes i admit my problems and bash as u like i dont give a crap


----------



## Masurao (Feb 26, 2008)

Lulz, we are really off topic here....let's talk about pwning each other through Wi-fi, or about the amount of win that is the character Fox MCcloud.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 26, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lulz, we are really off topic here....let's talk about pwning each other through Wi-fi, or about the amount of win that is the character Fox MCcloud.



More like Fox McStupid 

Ok on topic 
I live Fox's costume in Brawl way more then Melee.


----------



## Lee1993 (Feb 26, 2008)

yes  lets talk about  how much fail Jigglypuff is


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 26, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lulz, we are really off topic here....let's talk about pwning each other through Wi-fi, or about the amount of win that is the character Fox MCcloud.



I don't like Fox, Peach > Fox

@Marth, yeah his costume is much better this time around.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 26, 2008)

Marth said:


> More like Fox McStupid
> 
> Ok on topic
> I live Fox's costume in Brawl way more then Melee.



Psshh...Fox is pure win any game..even the bad ones sell because of his awesome mug.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 26, 2008)

Colonello said:


> I don't like Fox, Peach > Fox



Chad Warden hates Peach!!

Fox is OK not great.


----------



## Lee1993 (Feb 26, 2008)

Colonello said:


> I don't like Fox, Peach > Fox
> 
> @Marth, yeah his costume is much better this time around.


i agree
i have a friend who saies that all of the characters are too detailed


----------



## Masurao (Feb 26, 2008)

Marth said:


> Chad Warden hates Peach!!
> 
> Fox is OK not great.





DON"T PISS OFF FOX.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 26, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> DON"T PISS OFF FOX.



Is he trying to seduce me in that picture

I always love those old pics.

@Lee 
He thinks they're *too* detailed?
Wow.


----------



## Lee1993 (Feb 26, 2008)

lol that pic is win


----------



## Masurao (Feb 26, 2008)

You think would waste his time trying to seduce you?

He has better things to do..like flaunt his awesomeness around that makes all other female Foxes orgasm.


----------



## Lee1993 (Feb 26, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> You think would waste his time trying to seduce you?
> 
> He has better things to do..like flaunt his awesomeness around that makes all other female Foxes orgasm.


yes the most recent was about Luigi


----------



## K-deps (Feb 26, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> You think would waste his time trying to seduce you?
> 
> He has better things to do..like flaunt his awesomeness around that makes all other female Foxes orgasm.



Marth has plenty of friends who are girls but no girlfriends....hmmmm


----------



## Lee1993 (Feb 26, 2008)

mabey HE is the gay one and not Marth


----------



## Masurao (Feb 26, 2008)

Marth said:


> Marth has plenty of friends who are girls but no girlfriends....hmmmm



Psshh..Fox keeps his womanz in a cage..hidden in his room. No one ever see's them because they some whores. Also, it would make the game AO. It's some nasty shit man..hardcore Fox sex.


----------



## Lee1993 (Feb 26, 2008)

i still think he is gay


----------



## Masurao (Feb 26, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> i still think he is gay





WTF DID I TELL YOU BEFORE!?!


----------



## K-deps (Feb 26, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Psshh..Fox keeps his womanz in a cage..hidden in his room. No one ever see's them because they some whores. Also, it would make the game AO. It's some nasty shit man..hardcore Fox sex.



Don't hide from the truth man. I had to face it with Marth.
Fox hangs around with other Male animals ALL THE TIME. He....is....gay!!

and Krystal is a man.


----------



## Lee1993 (Feb 26, 2008)

get a diffrent pic and i might belive you


----------



## Akuma (Feb 26, 2008)

Stop worshipping fox, hes a chump.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 26, 2008)

Marth said:


> Don't hide from the truth man. I had to face it with Marth.
> Fox hangs around with other Male animals ALL THE TIME. He....is....gay!!
> 
> and Krystal is a man.




But neither of them are gay...you want me to send you a picture of Marth's GF/eventual wife?

@Lee....no other pictures are needed. He demands worship from a lowly being such as yourself.

Lol what have I done to this thread?


----------



## K-deps (Feb 26, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> But neither of them are gay...you want me to send you a picture of Marth's GF/eventual wife?
> 
> @Lee....no other pictures are needed. He demands worship from a lowly being such as yourself.
> 
> Lol what have I done to this thread?



That's the interesting thing. Neither are gay.

And you've brought this thread to hell.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 26, 2008)

Lets just say uh well


LINK MUTHER FUCKERS


----------



## Masurao (Feb 26, 2008)

@ Marth



The girl with the light blue hair is the girl Marth eventually marries...her name is Sheeda. So change that custom title lol.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 26, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Lets just say uh well
> 
> 
> LINK MUTHER FUCKERS



But link sucks now, he got nerfed...
Sakurai thinks it will be more "fair", but what's more fair than rapestomping little noobs?


----------



## Akuma (Feb 26, 2008)

@Calamity

Why are you here bashing his favorite character? its rediculous.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 26, 2008)

Akuma said:


> @Calamity
> 
> Why are you here bashing his favorite character? its rediculous.



It's cool man. I don't mind

EDIT: Marth aint gay no more bitches!!


----------



## Akuma (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeah its funny for awhile, but he insists upon it and ruins the thread.




> But link sucks now, he got nerfed...
> Sakurai thinks it will be more "fair", but what's more fair than rapestomping little noobs?



Dang that sucks, I guess ill use toon link, I heard hes better.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 26, 2008)

Marth said:


> It's cool man. I don't mind
> 
> EDIT: Marth aint gay no more bitches!!



Did you see the picture I posted?


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 26, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Yeah its funny for awhile, but he insists upon it and ruins the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I've heard that too, plus Dark Toon Link looks funny...


----------



## Akuma (Feb 26, 2008)

Well Im planning on maining every swordsman anyway, so I guess it dont matter if Links any good.


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 26, 2008)

I've played the Jap. Version with my friends,

and we sometimes use the characters dark outfits,

I use Pit's dark outfit and we call him emo-Pit


----------



## K-deps (Feb 26, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Did you see the picture I posted?



Yea. Proves can't be gay.
changed custom title


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 26, 2008)

Yay, now just take off your tiara and I'm satisfied!


----------



## Ronin (Feb 26, 2008)

Ready for the lulz?


[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=gJFHmzYB4uE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Jibutters (Feb 26, 2008)

lulz


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 26, 2008)

IT' WON'T WORK!


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 26, 2008)

LOL WTF?
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=rbFnHBI-kts[/YOUTUBE]


TOON LINK IS GOD TIER.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 26, 2008)

@ Ronin
Lol, what a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) >.>

@Dark Aether
I didn't catch what he did there, but Toon Link is certainly awesome! 

EDIT: Nevermind I read the youtube title, D Smashed...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 26, 2008)

seriously WTF?!... that move is just too wrong...


----------



## K-deps (Feb 26, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Ready for the lulz?
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=gJFHmzYB4uE[/YOUTUBE]​



lulz! He must be so happy

To add to it here is one of his other vids

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=sPW_5alopak[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## K-deps (Feb 26, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> LOL WTF?
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=rbFnHBI-kts[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> TOON LINK IS GOD TIER.



The Zelda DI'd the wrong way in that. That's why she went at that angle.


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 26, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Ready for the lulz?
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=gJFHmzYB4uE[/YOUTUBE]​



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1u5KAZ-na_8[/YOUTUBE]

there we go.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 26, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> LOL WTF?
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=rbFnHBI-kts[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> TOON LINK IS GOD TIER.



You gotta do your research on that vid. Its the result of zelda trying to crouch cancel or dtilting(cant remember), so shes DI'ing down. She basically commited suicide.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 26, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1u5KAZ-na_8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> there we go.



Wow... 
SO IF YOU DON'T LIKE POKEMON, LICK MY NUTS!


----------



## Jibutters (Feb 26, 2008)

Toon Links  Even though Zelda killed herself, Toon Link is still so perty 

And Pokemanz FTW xD


----------



## jkingler (Feb 26, 2008)

XD

Pokemon Zinc? 

/goes to ask a 5 year old


----------



## K-deps (Feb 26, 2008)

Pokeman Zinc...On the PS3



18 members viewing thread. 
Nice


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 26, 2008)

You guys are bore.  Why are u guys bored?  Because u guys lack...(add your answer here)


*Spoiler*: _...my answer_ 



*SmashMusicVideo!*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBEu9pzN9Is&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 26, 2008)

Ronin said:


> You gotta do your research on that vid. Its the result of zelda trying to crouch cancel or dtilting(cant remember), so shes DI'ing down. She basically commited suicide.



I know, twas a joke. I just thought this thread needed something besides Marth/Grammar bashing, It seriously made me lol the first time I saw it too.

And Marth, your new usertitle is win.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 26, 2008)

@Linkaro: Didn't you already show us that?


----------



## Jibutters (Feb 26, 2008)

Videos are a nice change of pace


----------



## K-deps (Feb 26, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> I know, twas a joke. I just thought this thread needed something besides Marth/Grammar bashing, It seriously made me lol the first time I saw it too.
> 
> And Marth, your new usertitle is win.



Oh hell yea


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 26, 2008)

Colonello said:


> @Linkaro: Didn't you already show us that?



yes....BUT NOT THE OTHER HALF OF THE VICTORY POSE!!!!  DIDDY SHOOT U OUT!


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzqPjSWlfJg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jibutters (Feb 26, 2008)

Sexy poses


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 26, 2008)

Jihad said:


> Sexy poses



I don't think I would ever hug a Charizard that way.


----------



## Jibutters (Feb 26, 2008)

I don't know....not even if he offered some butter with that hug??


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 26, 2008)

Jihad said:


> I don't know....not even if he offered some butter with that hug??



um...ok...that might work....(uh....why butter?)


----------



## Masurao (Feb 26, 2008)

Marth said:


> Oh hell yea



Yes the truth has been realized..thanks to my earlier post.


----------



## Tefax (Feb 26, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> yes....BUT NOT THE OTHER HALF OF THE VICTORY POSE!!!!  DIDDY SHOOT U OUT!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Kewl poses 

*Spoiler*: _ Sorry if this has been posted before, lol_


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 26, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> @ Marth
> 
> 
> 
> The girl with the light blue hair is the girl Marth eventually marries...her name is Sheeda. So change that custom title lol.



No silly! That's Marth in a Tiara, oh wait 

Edit: and also, it's kind of weird that me and Inuzuka_Kiba  are viewing the same thread


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 26, 2008)

Tefax said:


> Kewl poses
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ Sorry if this has been posted before, lol_



NOOOOOOOOOO PIKACHU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

...
...
...where did u get it?


----------



## Ronin (Feb 26, 2008)

Im with Wario.


----------



## Jibutters (Feb 26, 2008)

Why not butter??


----------



## Tefax (Feb 26, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO PIKACHU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...
> ...
> ...where did u get it?





Someone posted it in other forum (a spanish one, lol)



Jihad said:


> Why not butter??



Butter?


----------



## Jibutters (Feb 26, 2008)

Yes, why does no one here like butter


----------



## Tefax (Feb 26, 2008)

I like butter XD


----------



## Jibutters (Feb 26, 2008)

Oh good, I almost fainted there....butter should be an item in SSBB


----------



## Tefax (Feb 26, 2008)

The Butter of DOOM  It would be pwnsome XD


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 26, 2008)

I dunno if shown yet...I dont want that Old news is old stamp but....

Ignore the rest....Watch the ending part

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lUo3BcrDOA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jibutters (Feb 26, 2008)

Exactly what I was thinking Tefax xD

Snake


----------



## Tefax (Feb 26, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> I dunno if shown yet...I dont want that Old news is old stamp but....
> 
> Ignore the rest....Watch the ending part
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lUo3BcrDOA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Pikachu pwnd Snake OOO


----------



## Jibutters (Feb 26, 2008)

Somebody needed to


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 26, 2008)

ZOMG the Captain Falcon one is f'ing priceless. I guess all the Metal Gear guys are big fans of C. Falcon...


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 26, 2008)

Poor Snake, he'll be back, and he'll grenade that stupid mouse to death! 

Lulz at Snake and Otacon saying FALLCONN PAUNCH! FALCONNN KIIIICKKK


----------



## Taleran (Feb 26, 2008)

ready for sum translation



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 26, 2008)

Colonello said:


> Poor Snake, he'll be back, and he'll grenade that stupid mouse to death!



Don't bet on it!


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Feb 26, 2008)

MARIO _vs_ SONIC _vs_ SOLID SNAKE
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxqikulGkQA&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]​
From the videos I've seen so far, it seems like the results always fluctuate when it comes down to Mario vs. Sonic. Many people say that Sonic would curb stomp Mario, but with incredible strength and many special abilities from the Italian Stallion, Mario against Sonic would be the perfect battle to see who really is "The Greatest Smash Brother".


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 27, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrddybDihPk&eurl=http://www.shishi-rendan.com/showthread.php?t=642[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 27, 2008)

today update is....that % completion....for the SSE

Sometimes you might even feel Sakurai and team were a little mean!


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 27, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrddybDihPk&eurl=http://www.shishi-rendan.com/showthread.php?t=642[/YOUTUBE]



I lol'ed

The Dojo update sucked BTW


----------



## Watchman (Feb 27, 2008)

It's quite ironic - the other two SMVs that Linkaro posted are both in my "favourites" list on Youtube, but my actual favourite of the three has yet to be posted. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFiSJcDtWeo[/YOUTUBE]




^ That is, I think, the best of the SMVs created so far.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 27, 2008)

Taleran said:


> ready for sum translation
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



That was epic right there.

I would ask for an ava but nmaster already has one.
He was too quick


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Feb 27, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrddybDihPk&eurl=http://www.shishi-rendan.com/showthread.php?t=642[/YOUTUBE]



TRIPLE TEAM!!!

Seriously, wtf.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Feb 27, 2008)

yay Pikachu's special moves didnt seem to change and neither do Samus's I think. and % completion is awesome yay. though I think I knew there was going to be one though hadn't really thought of it.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 27, 2008)

Ike doesnt afraid of anything, not even landomastaas.

this

Great Snake vid
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPCWEL2kj5I&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Mullet_Power (Feb 27, 2008)

Woah that grab + grenade combo at 5:54 was cool


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 27, 2008)

So, my Wii came in the mail today

Can it play gamecube games?


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 27, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> So, my Wii came in the mail today
> 
> Can it play gamecube games?



yup, as long as you have a cube controller, It can play em fine.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 27, 2008)

Mullet_Power said:


> Woah that grab + grenade combo at 5:54 was cool





That was beautiful... :


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Linkaro (Feb 27, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> Name of song in that vid please?



I guess Diver.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 27, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> I guess Diver.


 
ok thanks though I might need the name of the band

EDIT: yeah I need the band my search only gave me killswitch engage as the band


----------



## Jazz (Feb 27, 2008)

Fox McLovin'


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 27, 2008)

Ronin said:


> EPIC FIGHT



So yeah I thought that vid was pretty much awesome.
It may seem slow to just notice,but since when could you still do moves after activating your up+b move? >_<

Off topic: Killswitch Engage is the shizz man


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 27, 2008)

How to have a cage match

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HiwFxeNlxs[/YOUTUBE]

You BITCH!


----------



## DeepThought (Feb 27, 2008)

That guy is extreme... what with his energy drink and all.

I don't know if he's serious or goofing.

Either way, he's a Mountain Dewchbadge


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 27, 2008)

DeepThought said:


> That guy is extreme... what with his energy drink and all.
> 
> I don't know if he's serious or goofing.
> 
> Either way, he's a Mountain Dewchbadge



He's drunk 24/7. That's beer.

He lives in japan too. I find him funny. Although I don't like it when people curse, I just find him funny.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 27, 2008)

Fuck yeah that fucking shit was bitching like fuck you bitches...


----------



## kewlmyc (Feb 27, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> How to have a cage match
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HiwFxeNlxs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> You BITCH!



That fuckin video was bitchin, you bitch.


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 27, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Fuck yeah that fucking shit was bitching like fuck you bitches...



YOU BITCH!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2XiBjf50tQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## furious styles (Feb 27, 2008)

wow, cigarettes for a gold coin. that kicks ass.


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 27, 2008)

cheifrocka said:


> wow, cigarettes for a gold coin. that kicks ass.



He also includes tips on partying with the game.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKEXRm99a5g[/YOUTUBE]

He doesn't endorse smoking.

He endorses drinking.






He reminds me of the guy that wanted his cat's to jump.


JUMP!


----------



## furious styles (Feb 27, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> He reminds me of the guy that wanted his cat's to jump.
> 
> 
> JUMP!



omg yelling at cats guy.

JUMP YOU BITCH! I'M GOING TO RAPE YOU!

almost as great as tourettes guy.


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 27, 2008)

Dont expect anything super Flashy.

Just me smashing with my friends/crew.

(btw Chess is me)


Mrijn (Lucario) VS Chess (Wolf)
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tm_a9HuJ1iM[/YOUTUBE]

Kai (MK) vs Chess (Wolf)
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tggUM4uI-Ok[/YOUTUBE]

Chess (Wolf) vs Wingz35/Requiem (Lucario)
[YOUtUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mA059BQTipo[/YOUTUBE]

Notice how I'm not winning any of the matches >.<


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 27, 2008)

"I DO IT, but I do not endorse it. That shit will fuck you up. I'm serious. Just drink. If your smart, you should probably only drink..."

This guys a retard but for some reason I love him... 

I wantz to see this guy and the jumping cat...


----------



## Lee1993 (Feb 27, 2008)

Taleran said:


> ready for sum translation
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


so epic so very epic


----------



## Ronin (Feb 27, 2008)

Anyone seen this?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilq__Vj9B34[/YOUTUBE]

Good Diddy vid you should watch Marth, Danimals is better than Hiroshi though
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5A5b3_Ut9FU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crabman (Feb 27, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Anyone seen this?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilq__Vj9B34[/YOUTUBE]




Lol, nobody ever wanted to play with me when I used DK in mushroom kingdom. I used to do that all the time.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 27, 2008)

Ronin said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5A5b3_Ut9FU[/YOUTUBE]



Good video, thought he was gona have him. And that Cage Match is cool.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 27, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Anyone seen this?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilq__Vj9B34[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Thanks for that.

I'll be sure to watch it right after I eat my Ramen

EDIT: Just watched the vid.
Nice to see someone using Diddys bananas as a good edgeguard.
Also that second kill with the spike looked pretty awesome.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## K-deps (Feb 27, 2008)

The SSBB page on Sears is gone
That might mean no more Brawl at Sears?


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 27, 2008)

lol no use anyway in doing that,since I already have it pre-ordered.
Unless somehow I can cancel it and get it right now,yes,that' be pretty awesome


----------



## Jazz (Feb 27, 2008)

Hmmm, I must go to Sears to buy Brawl 

English FTW


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 27, 2008)

I was able to get Deathly Hallows up to a day early due to my girlfriend's dad's connections.

This is a video game. Hardly as major as the final Harry Potter book.

I'm going to exhaust every source I have to check every store in Miami.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 27, 2008)

Mario said:


> Hmmm, I must go to Sears to buy Brawl
> 
> English FTW


But you already have it


----------



## Jazz (Feb 27, 2008)

Hmmm, blackout fixed, Tenshi?

EDIT: Did I not say "English FTW"?


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 27, 2008)

^Blackout never reached where I live (Kendall, if you live in Miami too). 

My mom was stuck in her building downtown, though. Didn't have power for a good 5 hours.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 27, 2008)

Heh, you got lucky I guess


----------



## K-deps (Feb 27, 2008)

Mario said:


> Hmmm, blackout fixed, Tenshi?
> 
> EDIT: Did I not say "English FTW"?



Now that I think about it I don't really care if you have 2 Brawls.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 27, 2008)

@Marth: Then all is good


----------



## Ronin (Feb 27, 2008)

Mario said:


> Heh, you got lucky I guess



Dont you care about me too, Mario?!?!?!  lol

Honestly my campus was running on back up power. And the gameroom had no power so that meant no melee..I left early and was lucky enough to get through traffic safely cuz almost all the street lights were out. I had power at home luckily also.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 27, 2008)

I didn't know you lived in Florida X3


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 27, 2008)

So do I 
It didnt reach down to where I lived either thankfully.
Though the closest Sears I know is in West plam


----------



## Ronin (Feb 27, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> So do I
> It didnt reach down to where I lived either thankfully.
> Though the closest Sears I know is in West plam



your in west palm? you shoulda came down and played brawl last week monday.


----------



## Jaga (Feb 27, 2008)

after this week it's just 1 more week till we get to BRAWL!! yeahh!!!!!!


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 27, 2008)

Ronin said:


> your in west palm? you shoulda came down and played brawl last week monday.



Not necessarily West Palm,I live near it though,bout an hour away.
I had no idea that they had it show casing there though,otherwise I woulv'de tried to have gone.
Does the Gamestop in Wellington have it? Havn't been there in ages


----------



## jkingler (Feb 27, 2008)

Next-next Sunday can't come fast enough.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 27, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Not necessarily West Palm,I live near it though,bout an hour away.
> I had no idea that they had it show casing there though,otherwise I woulv'de tried to have gone.
> Does the Gamestop in Wellington have it? Havn't been there in ages



Its not a gamestop its this place near davie called zp.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 27, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> Next-next Sunday can't come fast enough.



I agree...that day(or rather the day after) is gonna be epic.


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 27, 2008)

Well it'll be Monday for me cause Im using mail to get it,not actual pick up.
And Ori,I think the last time I've been to Davie was 1-2 years ago 
Although it would be more convienent if I did indeed live in Davie.
Sadly,I live in the dinky town of Clewiston


----------



## Ronin (Feb 27, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Well it'll be Monday for me cause Im using mail to get it,not actual pick up.
> And Ori,I think the last time I've been to Davie was 1-2 years ago
> Although it would be more convienent if I did indeed live in Davie.
> Sadly,I live in the dinky town of Clewiston



Its not that much of a distance. Take 441 and youd be there in no time. Anyways, lemme know when you get brawl so we can get some matches together.


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh I know it's easily accessible,it's just my parents are the type of shoving "GRADES,GRADES,CHORES,RESPONSIBILITES,SPORTS,BLAH" down my throat,so I usually only have the good ol free time on weekends.

and will do.


----------



## Noah (Feb 27, 2008)

I just checked the nearest Sears and the guy lol'd at me. "Ah ha ha. We didn't even order it yet." The other two Sears' in the area said the same thing, so it's either an elaborate cover-up or they're lazy.

So, in conclusion (for any of you kids that may go to RIT): Rochester doesn't have any early copies of Brawl.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 27, 2008)

Antone else going to the midnight launch Tourney at gamestop?


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 27, 2008)

New sig and ava made by me.

Here's the original sketch I made


----------



## Volke (Feb 27, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Antone else going to the midnight launch Tourney at gamestop?



Me 
(most likely)


----------



## Masurao (Feb 27, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Antone else going to the midnight launch Tourney at gamestop?



Nah..I have it pre-ordered, got finals the next day....need sleep. I'll get it the next day lol.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 27, 2008)

Noah said:


> I just checked the nearest Sears and the guy lol'd at me. "Ah ha ha. We didn't even order it yet." The other two Sears' in the area said the same thing, so it's either an elaborate cover-up or they're lazy.
> 
> So, in conclusion (for any of you kids that may go to RIT): Rochester doesn't have any early copies of Brawl.



you go to RIT? what are you studying? Game design?


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 27, 2008)

lol @ Ryoshi, this thread seems to be shifting to Mario hate now... 



Akuma said:


> Antone else going to the midnight launch Tourney at gamestop?


I am, Dark Link cosplay and all...


----------



## Akuma (Feb 27, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> I am, Dark Link cosplay and all...




Do you know if you have to pay for admission?


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 27, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> lol @ Ryoshi, this thread seems to be shifting to Mario hate now...
> 
> I am, Dark Link cosplay and all...



lol Who else should I draw?


----------



## Volke (Feb 27, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Do you know if you have to pay for admission?



Nope. If you are under 18 then you need a parent to fill out this consent thing allowing you to participate.


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 27, 2008)

Did anyone ever find out the official rules for the Gamestop tournament? I've heard a lot of different things so I'm assuming it's different depending on your store but that'd be pretty dumb considering the prize.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 27, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Did anyone ever find out the official rules for the Gamestop tournament? I've heard a lot of different things so I'm assuming it's different depending on your store but that'd be pretty dumb considering the prize.


They're up on the site now:


The only things we don't know are what controllers will be used, what characters and stages will be available, and whether items will be on or off. Which is really still a lot, but at least we have some info right now.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 27, 2008)

The GB rep showed me a basic guideline book all the stores were given, but I don't know in the way of the prizes. Apparently every GameStop is different. All are supposed to do a midnight launch, but only some are doing the tournament and even fewer the cosplay contest. No idea if there's any consensus on the prizes. I'll know next week all the details...

Edit: Oh, well, nvm, ...

Edit 2: The site lists no prizes except for top 10 contenders in the country...


----------



## K-deps (Feb 27, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> lol Who else should I draw?



Can you draw a Diddy for meh?
Make him really gangsta


----------



## Volke (Feb 27, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Did anyone ever find out the official rules for the Gamestop tournament? I've heard a lot of different things so I'm assuming it's different depending on your store but that'd be pretty dumb considering the prize.





Key points to remember are get there 30 minutes early and matches are 1 min time matches with whatever controller they give you. (they haven't decided yet)


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 27, 2008)

Tenshi,What's the pic showing?
Hopefully empty boxes >_>


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 27, 2008)

1 minute matches?

Going to be a lot of Ike's.


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 27, 2008)

oh god they look fuckin healthy.

I COULD EAT THAT SHIT!


----------



## jkingler (Feb 27, 2008)

Who is Sena Kobayakawa? (That is, which member changed their name to that? XD)

And what's the manga in that avy/sig combo?

Anyways, you'd hope the rules would be consistent for all stores, but you never know with Gamestop. XD


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 27, 2008)

YOU BITCH!


----------



## Shiron (Feb 27, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> Who is Sena Kobayakawa? (That is, which member changed their name to that? XD)


I was Shiron before this.



> And what's the manga in that avy/sig combo?


Deadman Wonderland, a manga series by the mangakas of Eureka seveN; my sig goes straight to the thread for it.



> Anyways, you'd hope the rules would be consistent for all stores, but you never know with Gamestop. XD


Yeah, I'm hoping they'll come up with something consistnet but eh, I wouldn't be surprised if the details beyond what's stated on the site are decided on a store-by-store basis.


----------



## Noah (Feb 27, 2008)

Ronin said:


> you go to RIT? what are you studying? Game design?



If they didn't outright reject me every time I applied, I would've gone to RIT. I just live in this dump city.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Raleigh/Cary Participating GS's_ 



Crescent Commons 2066 Kildair Farm Rd. Cary, NC 851-0516
Centrum At Crossroads S/c 2472 Walnut Street Cary NC 854-1136
Commerce Center 5260 Capital Blvd. #103 Raleigh NC 954-9212
Alex. Place 7840 Alexander Promenade Place, Suite 135 Raleigh NC 598-9820
Crabtree Valley 4325 Glenwood Ave. Raleigh NC 781-9034
Capital Boulevard Shoppes 3023-107 Capital Boulevard Raleigh NC 878-0922
Brier Creek Commons 8301 Brier Creek Pkwy, Ste 105 Raleigh NC 806-0205
New Bern Commons 4531 New Bern Ave, Ste 120 Raleigh NC 27610 212-0727
North Hills 4154 Main At North Hills St, Ste 112 Raleigh NC 27609 781-4855



Oh shit which to choose...


----------



## jkingler (Feb 27, 2008)

Deadman Wonderland, eh? That's one of many manga I've been meaning to check out. It kind of reminds me of Reborn, which is a recent guilty pleasure... >.>

/wants to play so bad; wonders (blasphemously) if rental should precede purchase of Brawl


----------



## Volke (Feb 27, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> Deadman Wonderland, eh? That's one of many manga I've been meaning to check out. It kind of reminds me of Reborn, which is a recent guilty pleasure... >.>
> 
> /wants to play so bad; wonders (blasphemously) if rental should precede purchase of Brawl



Get out


----------



## jkingler (Feb 27, 2008)

XD

I have a 50 dollar gift card that I can use at Target. So I'm thinking about purchasing most of Brawl with that, and covering the difference out of pocket. But there is this independent shop that I go to and like to support whenever possible...and my gift card is, obviously, not redeemable there...so I was thinking about renting it from there, since buying it there...



/will probably screw over the little guy (again), not rent it, and immediately buy it from Target


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 27, 2008)

Gamestop's doing a "Trade 2 Wii Games, get $40 off Brawl" deal...


----------



## Jazz (Feb 27, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Raleigh/Cary Participating GS's_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I forgot you lived close to me

All those tourney's


----------



## jkingler (Feb 27, 2008)

> Gamestop's doing a "Trade 2 Wii Games, get $40 off Brawl" deal...


Is that deal available in GA? When does it end? And does that apply to ANY 2 Wii games? 

/definitely has at least 2 games to unload on them, if so XD


----------



## Noah (Feb 27, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Gamestop's doing a "Trade 2 Wii Games, get $40 off Brawl" deal...



Is that in addition to the trade credit? I saw the list of games and most of them still trade at 25-30.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 27, 2008)

What if I traded Wii sports and Link's Crossbow Training?


----------



## K-deps (Feb 27, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Gamestop's doing a "Trade 2 Wii Games, get $40 off Brawl" deal...



Interesting...


@Mario
Even more interesting....


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 27, 2008)

Mario said:


> I forgot you lived close to me
> 
> All those tourney's



We need to go to the same one... 

Crescent Commons 
2066 Kildair Farm Rd. 
Cary, NC 27518
851-0516

^ I believe that's the GameStop I normally go to. It's by no means the closest one to me but the staff there is just so damn awesome I drive the extra miles. I only got my Wii day 1 because of the epic awesomeness of the epic awesome manager, who throws down with me in a game of Naruto or Capcom vs. SNK everytime I come in the store.  



Mario said:


> What if I traded Wii sports and Link's Crossbow Training?


Wii Sports and anything that came bundled with hardware not applicable...


----------



## Jazz (Feb 27, 2008)

Dammit

FUCK YOU GAMESTOP

I normally go to the Gamestop, or really EB Games, at the Cary Towne Mall


----------



## jkingler (Feb 27, 2008)

Can someone post the list of applicable trade-ins? 

/_veeeeery_ interested 

/guesses the ideal traders won't be accepted


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 27, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> Can someone post the list of applicable trade-ins?
> 
> /_veeeeery_ interested
> 
> /guesses the ideal traders won't be accepted





•	Big Brain Academy: Wii Degree
•	Brunswick Pro Bowling
•	Carnival Games
•	Cooking Mama: Cook Off
•	Dragon Ball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 3
•	Dragon Quest Swords
•	Excite Truck
•	FIFA Soccer 08
•	Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn
•	Heatseeker
•	Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
•	LEGO Star Wars: The Complete Saga
•	Madden NFL 08
•	Mario and Sonic: Olympic Games
•	Mario Party 8
•	Mario Strikers Charged
•	Medal of Honor Heroes 2
•	Metroid Prime 3: Corruption
•	MLB Power Pros
•	My Sims
•	Naruto: Clash of Ninja Revolution
•	NBA Live 08
•	Need for Speed: Pro Street
•	NiGHTS
•	No More Heroes
•	Pokemon Battle Revolution
•	Rayman Raving Rabbids
•	Rayman Raving Rabbids 2
•	Resident Evil 4 Wii Edition
•	Resident Evil Umbrella Chronicles
•	Scarface
•	The Simpsons Game
•	Sims 2: Castaway
•	Super Mario Galaxy
•	Super Paper Mario
•	Thrillville
•	Tiger Woods 2008
•	Tony Hawk's Proving Ground
•	Wario Ware: Smooth Moves
•	WWE Smackdown vs Raw 2008


----------



## Jazz (Feb 27, 2008)

*• Pokemon Battle Revolution

• Mario Strikers Charged*

Hello $40 off


----------



## K-deps (Feb 27, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> ?	Big Brain Academy: Wii Degree
> ?	Brunswick Pro Bowling
> ?	Carnival Games
> ?	Cooking Mama: Cook Off
> ...



Does DBZ online plan on being fixed?


----------



## jkingler (Feb 27, 2008)

Mario Party 8: Check.

Need for Speed: Carbon: No Check. 

/really wants to unload NFS: C XD

I'm waaay too far from beating MP3...

So I'm tempted to finallllly beat Zelda and trade it in now, but Zelda is a must-keep for me. Always. 

...damn.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 27, 2008)

Marth said:


> Does DBZ online plan on being fixed?



Huh, I don't know of anything wrong with it... 

Edited the list scratching out games you're not allowed to return by my dictate. And I will _hunt you down_ and _rape_ you if I find out you did...


----------



## Volke (Feb 27, 2008)

MP3 is a fun game too 

I always keep my Smash, Metroid and Zelda games. Pure awsomeness.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 27, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> ?    Mario Party 8
> ?    Pokemon Battle Revolution


Hello there $40.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 27, 2008)

Super Paper Mario should be crossed off, nmaster


----------



## jkingler (Feb 27, 2008)

Battle Revolution was sooooo fucking lame. 

Glad I rented that one. 

Wait, scratch that--no I'm not. But I'm glad I didn't buy it, at least. 

/curses Gamestop for not wanting crappy NFS: C


----------



## K-deps (Feb 27, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Huh, I don't know of anything wrong with it...
> 
> Edited the list scratching out games you're not allowed to return by my dictate. And I will _hunt you down_ and _rape_ you if I find out you did...



Wasn't it really laggy? If the online is fine I'm keeping it.

As for Paper Mario. I have an old friends copy of it that he might've forgotten I have.

Hmm
Friends or Brawl


----------



## Jazz (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah, Carbon is like... a weird ass game.  I don't play it much.

Can't wait till a quality racing game comes out, like Mario Kart


----------



## jkingler (Feb 27, 2008)

No classic trade-ins. No Friends. Brawl only. Final Destination.

Re: Carbon (a.k.a. Cabron): Fuck that game. Gimme mein Mario Karts already! 

With more of a MK64 feel to it, though.  But bring back the feather from SMK. XD

@nm: Do you think MP3 has replay value? I could see replaying Zelda games, since I usually do, but with Metroids, Super Metroid is the only one I've been able to replay, and this is 15 years later. XD


----------



## Jazz (Feb 27, 2008)

What's this?

No internet. no computer. cell phone connection only. shitty plan.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 27, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> No classic trade-ins. No Friends. Brawl only. Final Destination.



I like the way you think.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 27, 2008)

Mario said:


> Super Paper Mario should be crossed off, nmaster


I was being lenient on people since it has low replay value IMO, but yes I generally do agree. 



Marth said:


> Wasn't it really laggy? If the online is fine I'm keeping it.


I haven't tried it in a while. I've heard some people have had lag issues and some people have been totally fine.

I don't play it for online, then again, I don't play any games for online. Local multiplayer is the only option.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 27, 2008)

I only play Handheld games on Wi-Fi

Consoles are too much work


----------



## Volke (Feb 27, 2008)

Mario said:


> I only play Handheld games on Wi-Fi
> 
> Consoles are too much work



MPH and MKDS FTW


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 27, 2008)

Mario said:


> I only play Handheld games on Wi-Fi
> 
> Consoles are too much work



You're not playing Brawl online?


----------



## Jazz (Feb 27, 2008)

No, I don't have a router...

...yet


----------



## Volke (Feb 27, 2008)

I would get one soon then Mario


----------



## Jazz (Feb 27, 2008)

Not in my budget for another three weeks


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 27, 2008)

I doubt I'll play Brawl online very much...


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 27, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> I doubt I'll play Brawl online very much...



 Are you kidding and if not, Why?


----------



## jkingler (Feb 27, 2008)

I expect to play Brawl online tons. And get my ass handed to me regularly, as I am barely good enough to be considered a newb at Melee. XD

/still super stoked about this game and its promise of nigh-infinite replay value


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 27, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Are you kidding and if not, Why?



'Cause I play games the way they were meant to be played, with other people, within earshot and punching distance. Playing random people half a world away has no appeal to me... 

Online is only good for honing ones skillz IMO...


----------



## Jazz (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm no super expert at Smash either.

I didn't know how to dodge in Melee until as of late.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 27, 2008)

Ooh. Nice. I may have to play you when I get Brawl, then. I'm sure you're still much more technically able than I am, but maybe my SF skillz will help me out somewhat. XD


----------



## Jazz (Feb 27, 2008)

rofl, that'd be awesome


----------



## jkingler (Feb 27, 2008)

We could team up against Ronin and still get curbstomped, most likely. 

XD

/sounds like fun


----------



## Jazz (Feb 27, 2008)

Fool, I would destroy Ronin.  Mario would so own Ike.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 27, 2008)

The only person that will do any owning around here is me.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 27, 2008)

Mario said:


> Fool, I would destroy Ronin.  Mario would so own Ike.



That may be true, but Luigi owns Mario any day of the week....except Thursday.


----------



## Tefax (Feb 27, 2008)

why not in thursday???


----------



## Ronin (Feb 27, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> We could team up against Ronin and still get curbstomped, most likely.
> 
> XD
> 
> /sounds like fun



I'm glad you think so highly of me.



Mario said:


> Fool, I would destroy Ronin.  Mario would so own Ike.



 Really? Mario? You just learned to dodge as of recent and you say I'd get owned?? Shame on you.



-CALAMITY- said:


> The only person that will do any owning around here is me.



You can have your few moments of fame, but soon my vs list will be an obituary list and you'll be on it.



Tefax said:


> why not in thursday???



Becuase he cant use za warudo on thursdays.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 27, 2008)

Ronin said:


> You can have your few moments of fame, but soon my vs list will be an obituary list and you'll be on it.



Awful confident aren't we?


----------



## jkingler (Feb 27, 2008)

> I'm glad you think so highly of me.


It's as much a result of your professed prowess as it is a matter of course, given my debilitating lack of inherent Smash ability and total lack of experience.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 27, 2008)

Ronin said:


> You can have your few moments of fame, but soon my vs list will be an obituary list and you'll be on it.



And when you're done writing obituaries I'll throw your funeral.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm so pissed at Sakurai

he had to give the damn games liimited play time

Cookie to whoever knows what I'm talking about


----------



## Halcyon Days (Feb 28, 2008)

I can't wait to play online. Hopefully I'll play u weak guys so I can beat U. LOl, sike, I'll probably end up playing some guys whose already logged 100 hours and get my ass stomped in the ground


----------



## jkingler (Feb 28, 2008)

> he had to give the damn games liimited play time
> 
> Cookie to whoever knows what I'm talking about


The sample games, obviously. Like Starfox, Super Metroid, etc.

/realizes belatedly and uselessly that Bubble Bobble characters would be hilarious in Brawl


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 28, 2008)

*The Aura Pokemon, Lucario, Joins the Brawl!*


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 28, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> The sample games, obviously. Like Starfox, Super Metroid, etc.
> 
> /realizes belatedly and uselessly that Bubble Bobble characters would be hilarious in Brawl



*Gives Cookie to Mekhar*
When I actually played them I was like Holy Shiznets OoT and I was like ok Brawl'll now definetly never get boring

then I realized they had time limits and then I was F*ck you Sakurai

though I highly doubted they were the full versions but still what a way to get my hopes up douche bag

but I still love you Sakurai yoy created the greatest game of it's Genre on Earth


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 28, 2008)

New sig time, wewt!


----------



## Tefax (Feb 28, 2008)

lol, there are always people viewing this thread 

Great sig btw, 2shea


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 28, 2008)

Damn, now that I have my Wii, all there is left to do is wait...


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 28, 2008)

Lucario has made it, next week Mr Game & Watch. Anyway heres the updated character chart, its good to see Lucario fit in with the others. I also moved Yoshi to be closer to Wario since they are both Mario characters with their own icons.




nmaster64 said:


> 'Cause I play games the way they were meant to be played, with other people, within earshot and punching distance. Playing random people half a world away has no appeal to me...
> 
> Online is only good for honing ones skillz IMO...


My reason for not planning to play much online Brawl is due to my connection to Wifi. It works perfectly fine on this computer which is right next to the adaptor and my own computer which is just one floor above works quite well, but the Nintendo Wii is on the top floor. But it doesn't matter I can play against my brother like I did with Melee.


----------



## Maycara (Feb 28, 2008)

Have you all seen this?



or am i too late? Sorry if I am


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 28, 2008)

Guys soon I'll be making a 

*"'I main' characters from SSBB"* thread in the request forum. I'll update here when I start it.

Just request what character you main and I'll draw the character in a funny fashion.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Feb 28, 2008)

does anyone know where i can find some good gameplay matches of Pit and metaknight


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 28, 2008)

haha i knew lucario pants were not pants at all but part of his body


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 28, 2008)

Alright guys. I made it.

If you want your own custom avy/sig of the character drawn by me. go here SOURCE


----------



## Icy_eagle (Feb 28, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> haha i knew lucario pants were not pants at all but part of his body


what's ya talking about


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 28, 2008)

Today....Gaiash must be proud!


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 28, 2008)

I lol'd at the thread title. It brings up an interesting point though, if pokemon have all their Japanese names in their version, why doesn't Lucario (Rukario)?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 28, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> I lol'd at the thread title. It brings up an interesting point though, if pokemon have all their Japanese names in their version, why doesn't Lucario (Rukario)?


it Lucario in japanese too the same go for charizard japanese name Lizardon not Rizardon


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 28, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> I lol'd at the thread title. It brings up an interesting point though, if pokemon have all their Japanese names in their version, why doesn't Lucario (Rukario)?


The Lucario vs Rukario debate was simply because Lucario's name had not yet been seen in Romaji (English letters) and in Japan the letters L and R are the same, my Japanese teacher recommends using the L sound when speaking Japanese. Rukario is just the Katakana that makes up its name ルカリオ (Ru-Ka-Ri-O) but in Romaji his name is spelt Lucario.


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 28, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> The Lucario vs Rukario debate was simply because Lucario's name had not yet been seen in Romaji (English letters) and in Japan the letters L and R are the same, my Japanese teacher recommends using the L sound when speaking Japanese. Rukario is just the Katakana that makes up its name ルカリオ (Ru-Ka-Ri-O) but in Romaji his name is spelt Lucario.



Ah, thanks I see, it had me confuzzled for a while. 

Just 10 days left...


----------



## Immortalized (Feb 28, 2008)

Ok. Important question here...now I wanna know cuz I haven't looked into it. Haven't had much time with work and g/f. Question is. Which is better to play this on wii with...Classic Controller? Game Cube Controller? Or Wii chuck/controller?


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 28, 2008)

Immortalized said:


> Ok. Important question here...now I wanna know cuz I haven't looked into it. Haven't had much time with work and g/f. Question is. Which is better to play this on wii with...Classic Controller? Game Cube Controller? Or Wii chuck/controller?


 
GC controller is easiest for people who,re used to Melee


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 28, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> Just 10 days left...


And just several months until I can finally get my hands on the game. Its not fair why do we have to wait for the rest of Europe when we are only going to use one Language and theirs will probably only be the text (judging by the videos on their Dojo pages). Its times like these I wish videogame consoles were region free. I wonder, English DVD players can play Japanese DVDs do you think the Wii would work the same? Probably not.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 28, 2008)

I wonder how closely I will be able to remake Peach's Castle, from the first Super Smash Bros


----------



## Icy_eagle (Feb 28, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> And just several months until I can finally get my hands on the game. Its not fair why do we have to wait for the rest of Europe when we are only going to use one Language and theirs will probably only be the text (judging by the videos on their Dojo pages). Its times like these I wish videogame consoles were region free. I wonder, English DVD players can play Japanese DVDs do you think the Wii would work the same? Probably not.



No the Wii is region locked, so we'll have to wait 
Unless you feel like modding your wii. I know I'll just try to be patient

in the meantime...
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=ms9FgxUitbo[/YOUTUBE]
watch around 6:10 - 6:20
There's also a landmaster glitch earlier in the video


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 28, 2008)

Icy_eagle said:


> No the Wii is region locked, so we'll have to wait
> Unless you feel like modding your wii. I know I'll just try to be patient
> 
> in the meantime...


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Feb 28, 2008)

uuuggghh Lucario was announced. I don't see why he's so freaking popular uggh.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 28, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> uuuggghh Lucario was announced. I don't see why he's so freaking popular uggh.



I with you there.....I think Lucario is a major ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and I cant wait to humiliate every and all players who main or even use him


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 28, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> I with you there.....I think Lucario is a major ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and I cant wait to humiliate every and all players who main or even use him


 
I'm totally neutral on the Lucario subject

He's better than Mewtwo IMO
but I think SSB has too many pokemon already Sakurai should've used that space for some one more meaningful
that isn't Ridley


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 28, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> I with you there.....I think Lucario is a major ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and I cant wait to humiliate every and all players who main or even use him



Noobs and scrubs will use him


----------



## Watchman (Feb 28, 2008)

I'll use Lucario... if only because he's a better Mewtwo. I would have preferred for them to put Mewtwo in Brawl and just buffed him, but Lucario is... acceptable.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 28, 2008)

I thought they messed up pretty big with the roster.

Wolf, Lucas, Lucario, and King Dedede are just prime examples.

Sonic, Wario, and Diddy Kong were well done.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 28, 2008)

I acknowledge nothing past #151...


----------



## Third_Strike (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi guys. I posted this in the Naruto Shippuuden GNT EX2 topic, so I'll post it here as well. If you're an European who doesn't want to wait for SSBB to release this fall, then there looks to be a solution. Freeloader is coming to the Wii in ten days.

Source.


----------



## Hiruko (Feb 28, 2008)

Jotun said:


> I thought they messed up pretty big with the roster.
> 
> Wolf, Lucas, Lucario, and *King Dedede* are just prime examples.
> 
> Sonic, Wario, and Diddy Kong were well done.



NO

NO

GTFO PLEASE


----------



## Ronin (Feb 28, 2008)

arcanecapricorn said:


> does anyone know where i can find some good gameplay matches of Pit and metaknight



search gimpyfish62 on youtube, his mk is rather nice. When i get some time ill  post links to a decent pit.



Linkdarkside said:


> haha i knew lucario pants were not pants at all but part of his body



what??? pokemans wear pants?


----------



## K-deps (Feb 28, 2008)

^^^
HQ Vids WATCH NOW


----------



## Icy_eagle (Feb 28, 2008)

Marth said:


> ^^^
> HQ Vids WATCH NOW





Icy_eagle said:


> 16:9 videos from stage6.





Has anyone played zelda around here? Any impression? she looks pretty buffed to me.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 28, 2008)

Marth said:


> ^^^
> HQ Vids WATCH NOW



As nice as the quality is, I still hate Pit.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 28, 2008)

Icy_eagle said:


> Has anyone played zelda around here? Any impression? she looks pretty buffed to me.


oops my bad.
And yes Zelda seems to be buffed.




Ronin said:


> As nice as the quality is, I still hate Pit.



I'm not a fan either.
The sound of that side b is haunting.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 28, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> uuuggghh Lucario was announced. I don't see why he's so freaking popular uggh.


You clearly haven't seen the 8th movie or his scenes in Subspace. He is awesome and one of Diamond and Pearl's coolest Pokemon. I guess if you aren't a Pokemon fan you won't understand his greatness so much.



nmaster64 said:


> I acknowledge nothing past #151...


There are quite alot of good Pokemon besides the originals.



Gaara of the Sand said:


> but I think SSB has too many pokemon already Sakurai should've used that space for some one more meaningful
> that isn't Ridley


You can never have too many Pokemon. Plus there are only two new playable Pokemon character slots and two are missing from Melee. Lucario is NOT a wasted slot, he is very popular amoung Pokemon fans like myself.



Jotun said:


> I thought they messed up pretty big with the roster.
> 
> Wolf, Lucas, Lucario, and King Dedede are just prime examples.
> 
> Sonic, Wario, and Diddy Kong were well done.


Prime examples? They seem like fun characters. The only issue I have with Wolf is that Falco is still there, and that mostly an issue with Falco. I don't understand how you can consider Lucario or Dedede bad choices, they are popular amoung fans of their series.


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 28, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> I'm totally neutral on the Lucario subject
> 
> He's better than Mewtwo IMO
> but I think SSB has too many pokemon already Sakurai should've used that space for some one more meaningful
> that isn't Ridley



Pokemon is right behind Mario in terms of popularity in Nintendo. Also, there's a shit load of pokemon, so there's a shit load of possibilities when it comes to Pokemon in smash IMO.


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 28, 2008)

I dont see the problem with Lucario.
He's an actual _fighting_ pokemon,and a pretty cool one at that.

Marth Bashing:Just because your married doesnt mean your straight,it's called Gay marriages 
Should be a little bit specific or take that off haha


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 28, 2008)

He can only get off when his wife pegs him...


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 28, 2008)

Ugh, I still hate Lucario.....Like nmaster64 said, I dont acknowledge anything past #151


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 28, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Ugh, I still hate Lucario.....Like nmaster64 said, I dont acknowledge anything past #151


But there are plenty of fantastic Pokemon outside the original 151, there is no reason not to acknowledge their greatness. Also you should watch the 8th Pokemon movie and then you will learn Lucario's greatness. Seriously that movie is fantastic, one of the best Pokemon movies so far.

I can only find the dub at the moment but here is the first part
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOXJDpxOBt8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## K-deps (Feb 28, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Ugh, I still hate Lucario.....Like nmaster64 said, I dont acknowledge anything past #151



BUT I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS!!!


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 28, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> But there are plenty of fantastic Pokemon outside the original 151, there is no reason not to acknowledge their greatness. Also you should watch the 8th Pokemon movie and then you will learn Lucario's greatness. Seriously that movie is fantastic, one of the best Pokemon movies so far.
> 
> I can only find the dub at the moment but here is the first part
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOXJDpxOBt8[/YOUTUBE]



Im just not a pokemon fan anymore...I stopped liking it after the first wave of pokemon was over, the original #151


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 28, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Im just not a pokemon fan anymore...I stopped liking it after the first wave of pokemon was over, the original #151


Johto wasn't really that good a point in the anime, many fans agree that it was the worst part of the series, but it got better when Houen started.


----------



## Itachi77 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm glad Lucario is in over Mewtwo. This game will be epic!


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 28, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Johto wasn't really that good a point in the anime, many fans agree that it was the worst part of the series, but it got better when Houen started.



Yet Gold and Silver were the best games.

TBH, I could care less about the anime. 

But the games are still going strong. I have enjoyed every set. And I greatly liked Lucario in Diamond and Pearl, so I think he is a very welcome addition.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 28, 2008)

I feel the opposite.  Johto was awesome, but Hoenn sucked.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 28, 2008)

I just like Johto's opening song!


----------



## Ryuk (Feb 28, 2008)

Who will be ur main?

I will have Sonic


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 28, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Johto wasn't really that good a point in the anime, many fans agree that it was the worst part of the series, but it got better when Houen started.



Johto has remained my favorite region/era in the series. I never liked the anime, but I love pokemon like Typhlosion, Sneasel, Ampharos, Raikou and Lugia. But I'm liking the 4th gen so far. Lucario and Empoleon are my favorites in Sinnoh.


----------



## Itachi77 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Who will be ur main?
> 
> I will have Sonic



I'm going to need to play around with all of them before I decide. I'm leaning more towards Dedede, Snake, Wolf, Falco, Zelda/Sheik, and Ike right now.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 28, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Yet Gold and Silver were the best games.


that your opinion not a fact Diamond and Pearl  have more pokemon,items.attacks,ect more feature those are the best one


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 28, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Who will be ur main?
> 
> I will have Sonic



Take a look at mah sig.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 28, 2008)

I wish Lucario's final smash was an actual Pokemon move, instead of Aura Storm... It could have been Dragon Pulse or Focus Blast


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 28, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> that your opinion not a fact Diamond and Pearl  have more pokemon,items.attacks,ect more feature those are the best one



Did I say I didn't like Diamond and Pearl though? No not at all. I loved D/P, but as far as story, length etc, Gold and Silver were far superior.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 28, 2008)

Colonello said:


> I wish Lucario's final smash was an actual Pokemon move, instead of Aura Storm... It could have been Dragon Pulse or Focus Blast



When I first saw his FS I just assumed it was hyper beam.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 28, 2008)

Marth said:


> When I first saw his FS I just assumed it was hyper beam.


I thought it was something like  the first time I saw it. But eh, Aura Storm works, since it fits with Lucario's character (although it being Flash Cannon would have been much more awesome, IMO).


----------



## jkingler (Feb 28, 2008)

> Ugh, I still hate Lucario.....Like nmaster64 said, I dont acknowledge anything past #151


I'm with you on that. XD

Some of the newer ones aren't bad, but the pokemon immediately following 151...pathetic, in terms of design and everything.


----------



## Volke (Feb 28, 2008)

I was talking with a friend who works at my local GS. They are planning on the Wiimote + Nunchuck for my tourney. If it doesn't change, I won't participate. Would rather get it and go home to play it the proper way with the GCN controller.


----------



## Deadmon (Feb 28, 2008)

The screenshot converter was released by GTCoder today at Smashforums! It's awesome...

Some of my images..

Fated duel.

Do a Barrel Roll!

He's..he's..*huge!*

but...Link doesn't seem to care about size.

Pokemon Yellow anyone?

Get the **** off my ship!

These ones have spoilers...

*Spoiler*: __ 




Falcooooo Paawnnnnch!

TL: wtf mate?

Snake's just doing his job.

BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP.



Grab it here: WEAAAAASEL!!!!!


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh CRAP dude.
You can get that big in Brawl?
It's like Jiggly's FS


----------



## Deadmon (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't remember exactly how it happened, I think it was giant mushroom and giant Snake on Classic mode.
Another few of my favs:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jazz (Feb 28, 2008)

Ike Wins


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 28, 2008)

Deadmon said:


> I don't remember exactly how it happened, I think it was giant mushroom and giant Snake on Classic mode.
> Another two of my favs:



Someone's gonna get bitchsmacked...


----------



## Deadmon (Feb 28, 2008)

Blah, two of the pics didn't go through, check the other two of the Ike vs Marth set 

y halo thar.


Through the fire and FLAMES!


HAMMER TIME. In Brawl, Kirby's hammer is much more useful than it was in Melee. It's his best knockback attack, and it's aerial function is MUCH better.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 28, 2008)

damn.. with a Snake of that size you can fight Metal gear in a hand to hand combat ...

btw... how do effects (giant, Metal etc) affect the animations of Final Smashes?...


----------



## Tefax (Feb 28, 2008)

Deadmon said:


> The screenshot converter was released by GTCoder today at Smashforums! It's awesome...
> 
> 
> 
> He's..he's..*huge!*



OMG! Giant snake


----------



## K-deps (Feb 28, 2008)

Tefax said:


> OMG! Giant snake



Thats what she said......



On topic:
How did Snake get so big?


----------



## Deadmon (Feb 28, 2008)

From what I've tested in training mode, using a FS when you're metal leaves your character's model in metal while performing it, and using a FS with a giant mushroom/small reverts you back to your normal size first.

However, in giant/small brawl, your FS are changed according to your size. Samus's FS in giant brawl is disgustingly huge, and Mario's FS in small brawl is ... really small.



Marth said:


> Thats what she said......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Said it earlier, but I remember it was in Classic mode, facing "Giant Snake", and he got a super mushroom. I couldn't do Link's FS in time though, would've made the screenshot even more lulz worthy.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 28, 2008)

Deadmon said:


> From what I've tested in training mode, using a FS when you're metal leaves your character's model in metal while performing it, and using a FS with a giant mushroom/small reverts you back to your normal size first.
> 
> However, in giant/small brawl, your FS are changed according to your size. Samus's FS in giant brawl is disgustingly huge, and Mario's FS in small brawl is ... really small.
> 
> ...



AWESOME ...

so it works the other way around (getting hit by a FS) as well then? XD...


----------



## K-deps (Feb 28, 2008)

Sorry forgot to check your other posts.

So how have been your impressions of Brawl and how it plays.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 28, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> I can only find the dub at the moment but here is the first part
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOXJDpxOBt8[/YOUTUBE]



Part 9 is missing.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 28, 2008)

I wanna play with a giant Snake...


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 28, 2008)

Colonello said:


> I wanna play with a giant Snake...



HOMO**


----------



## Deadmon (Feb 28, 2008)

Just tested a bit, you can only have Giant/Small FSs on Giant/Small Brawls. Mushrooms shrink you back to your "normal state" (so no super giant, just giant). 

And just for you guys, I took 3 pics of Giant FSs.

Imma chargin' mah LAZER!

Imma chargin' mah LAZER! Aura STYLE.

Mario Giant Finale.

Can't really write some full impressions right now, (studying also XD) but the game is slower than Melee, and characters survive longer now. Its common for characters to die around 150%ish, even as Kirby.
My main right now is Kirby, and he really is "rebuffed". He isn't as broken as his n64 counterpart, but he sure is helluva lot better than his Melee counterpart. His Dair still isn't the same though...but his buffed stone, hammer, Fsmash and new Yoyo Dash make up for it.
Since you're probably wondering about Marth, I haven't really played him at all really, but my cousin who was a Marth main in Melee, had no problem using Marth in Brawl on his very first time playing. His side B barely moves him in the air horizontally now. His Dair is still a spike when sweetspotted, his B move is a stab now, and his FS is a one hit KO.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks you for your thoughts


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 28, 2008)

Just imagine using giant brawl, super mushrooms, and then taunting with Mario!


----------



## BAD BD (Feb 28, 2008)

Colonello said:


> Just imagine using giant brawl, super mushrooms, and then taunting with Mario!



Did that in Melee.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 28, 2008)

I feel so stupid, I just noticed that when you change between zelda and sheik, damage values are reset to zero. So you can spam moves transform twice(once into zelda then back into shiek) and the moves you spammed before will be at full power. Works with Red too, every time you switch pokemans.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah, that's why they should be banned from tourneys


----------



## Akuma (Feb 28, 2008)

Ronin said:


> I feel so stupid, I just noticed that when you change between zelda and sheik, damage values are reset to zero. So you can spam moves transform twice(once into zelda then back into shiek) and the moves you spammed before will be at full power. Works with Red too, every time you switch pokemans.



Wow, thats total bullshit.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 28, 2008)

Mario said:


> Yeah, that's why they should be banned from tourneys



Thats not a reason to ban a character from tourneys


----------



## Deadmon (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh, what I kinda find annoying is that Zelda's transformation time varies; it depends on how fast the Wii can load the character model for Sheik. Sometimes it took a while to load, and other times, it was almost instant.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 28, 2008)

Deadmon, is Kirby still a master at "sucking people off" like in Melee?


----------



## furious styles (Feb 28, 2008)

shiek/zelda transform is so slow now it doesn't fucking matter. anyone who doesn't blow will punish you with any move in the game if you try to refresh your moves with transform.


----------



## Deadmon (Feb 28, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Deadmon, is Kirby still a master at "sucking people off" like in Melee?



Damn straight he is! Actually, his swallow now sort of "drags" the opponent a bit if they are just out of his "instant swallow" range. Pretty neat.
I've done several Kirbycides with swallow, some notes:
-Same as Melee, you get out easier if you're lower percentage
-However, it seems harder to get out of once swallowed now
-Swallow seems to be quicker to use
-Make sure to watch out if your opponent escapes his swallow, try using a Dair
-If you spit your opponent out near the bottom of the screen, Kirby dies, since he sends himself downwards when he spits out midair
-If you Kirbycide with your opponent in your mouth, it counts as a same time KO, meaning you can go into sudden death.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 28, 2008)

Is DeDeDe any good in your opinion


----------



## Deadmon (Feb 28, 2008)

I haven't played much of DeDeDe, but side A smash is strongest knockback move in the game I believe..his B up is fun to use in a Free for All.
I play mostly as Kirby and Ike, and played around with PT, Metaknight.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 28, 2008)

LOOKIE!!!  IGN DID SNAKE!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EG-tyJ-S8To[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 28, 2008)

Deadmon said:


> I haven't played much of DeDeDe, *but side A smash is strongest knockback move in the game* I believe..his B up is fun to use in a Free for All.
> I play mostly as Kirby and Ike, and played around with PT, Metaknight.



Thats all I wanted to hear


----------



## Masurao (Feb 29, 2008)

Ronin said:


> I feel so stupid, I just noticed that when you change between zelda and sheik, damage values are reset to zero. So you can spam moves transform twice(once into zelda then back into shiek) and the moves you spammed before will be at full power. Works with Red too, every time you switch pokemans.



Well...that certaintly is interesting.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 29, 2008)

Yeah, DeDeDe looks fun or at least the most fun out of all the heavy characters, and those IGN videos aren't that helpful since most of the people at IGN are idiots. 

Edit, and being able to reduce the spam damage is pretty sweet, but with Zelda, it will be hard to frequently switch back and forth without sacrificing lots of %, same with PT


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 29, 2008)

Colonello said:


> Yeah, DeDeDe looks fun or at least the most fun out of all the heavy characters, and those IGN videos aren't that helpful since most of the people at IGN are idiots.
> 
> Edit, and being able to reduce the spam damage is pretty sweet, but with Zelda, it will be hard to frequently switch back and forth without sacrificing lots of %, same with PT



Its actually kinda easy to get away with switching Pokes with PT,  knocking them off the stage then switch is the easiest way


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 29, 2008)

Well yes, but I was certain that PT's pokemon always had some slight wait time after they were switched in which does allow someone to get a hit off on you and combo you.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 29, 2008)

Deadmon said:


> Damn straight he is! Actually, his swallow now sort of "drags" the opponent a bit if they are just out of his "instant swallow" range. Pretty neat.
> I've done several Kirbycides with swallow, some notes:
> -Same as Melee, you get out easier if you're lower percentage
> -However, it seems harder to get out of once swallowed now
> ...



Awesome! 

So if they escape it mid-air does it spit them at that bit of a downward angle like in Melee so that you can just float back up afterwards?


----------



## Deadmon (Feb 29, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> So if they escape it mid-air does it spit them at that bit of a downward angle like in Melee so that you can just float back up afterwards?



It sends them a bit down, but they can recover, as can Kirby. Usually Kirby and the opponent will be too low for the opponent to recover, but Kirby certainly can.


PT does have some switching time, and depending on the load speed of the next Pokemon model, you can easily get hit with a fully charged smash A as soon as you switch in.


----------



## DA Dave (Feb 29, 2008)

I won a copy of Brawl when it comes out at a local GameStore torny but I don't have a Wii, oh the hell.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 29, 2008)

Spear Pillar is just fooling u!!!!!!  WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 29, 2008)

_Could that be...Cresselia?!_


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 29, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> _Could that be...Cresselia?!_



IT CAN'T BE!!! THE PILLAR IS MAKING U SEE THINGS!!!!!


----------



## Tefax (Feb 29, 2008)

-Zelgadis- said:


> I won a copy of Brawl when it comes out at a local GameStore torny but I don't have a Wii, oh the hell.



omg  You're a lucky person


----------



## Jibutters (Feb 29, 2008)

Lucky yeah, but it would probably be better if they had a wii


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 29, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Yet Gold and Silver were the best games.


True they were enjoyable, I loved facing the Kanto Gym Leaders again.



Mario said:


> I feel the opposite.  Johto was awesome, but Hoenn sucked.


Really? But what about the fact that Misty became extremly stale, the fact that we learnt nothing about the GS Ball and the unnessisary amount of fillers. Early Johto and the Johto League episodes were quite good but the rest was too stretched out.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 29, 2008)

Hmm... If Cresselia will appear in the Spear Pillar stage... Does that mean that Darkrai will as well?


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 29, 2008)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Hmm... If Cresselia will appear in the Spear Pillar stage... Does that mean that Darkrai will as well?


Sadly not. Shame really I'd have loved to have seen Darkrai or Giratinia instead, especially considering they are more closely linked to Dialga and Palkia.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 29, 2008)

Deadmon said:


> -Same as Melee, you get out easier if you're lower percentage



Sadly not true, its already been confirmed that it doesnt matter what percent you are to escape from kirby, 0% and 200% damaged opponents have the same escape time. 


It can be seen at 5:42 in the following video[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRoL-_kk0uk[/YOUTUBE]​


Colonello said:


> Edit, and being able to reduce the spam damage is pretty sweet, but with Zelda, it will be hard to frequently switch back and forth without sacrificing lots of %, same with PT



I've done it with zelda several times in a match, you just have to be smart about when you do it. I change when my opponent is trying to recover, that way as zelda i can use dins fire to buy me a few more seconds while I change back to shiek. 

PT switch out is faster but you can get hit after pokeman comes out of its pokeball like stated above but I dont use PT so I didnt bother try to find a better use of reseting the damage counter.

Gonna be playing for 7 hours today...


----------



## Byakkö (Feb 29, 2008)

No Darkrai??? 

That's like, my only favorite D/P pokemon


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 29, 2008)

Byakk? said:


> No Darkrai???
> 
> That's like, my only favorite D/P pokemon


It has a trophy, same fate as my favorate Pokemon who's chance of being playable was stolen by its evolved form.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 29, 2008)

Greatest Ike dittos ever. Must see for anyone maining Ike. These are the two best Ike players imo, since Ken wont put any matches up.


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 29, 2008)

I really love how badass some jabs (A,A,A) are in this game.

Ike, Snake, Ivysaur...so awesome.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 29, 2008)

Diddy's is funny as hell

he uses tail whip XD


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 29, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Really? But what about the fact that Misty became extremly stale, the fact that we learnt nothing about the GS Ball and the unnessisary amount of fillers. Early Johto and the Johto League episodes were quite good but the rest was too stretched out.



May I add that the DP  series are what many fans called (dunno about u) unexpected and different from the other season....right?


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Feb 29, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> You clearly haven't seen the 8th movie or his scenes in Subspace. He is awesome and one of Diamond and Pearl's coolest Pokemon. I guess if you aren't a Pokemon fan you won't understand his greatness so much.



I am a huge Pokemon fan. So you cant say that plus I never said that I didn't like Pokemon anywhere. though you are right about one thing I did not see the 8th movie which I have somewhere I just need to watch it. I also missed the 5th, 9th and 10th I have them somewhere.

and Spear Pillar was announced today. the stage seems like its an awesome stage


----------



## Masurao (Feb 29, 2008)

Yeah..Spear Pillar looks like an awesome level. Especially with the whole upside down thing.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Feb 29, 2008)

Meh, I feel spear pillar is way too gimmicky

And behold, the horror that is english voice acting, it has reached US SSBB

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPuesnIp0VY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Masurao (Feb 29, 2008)

Icy_eagle said:


> Meh, I feel spear pillar is way too gimmicky
> 
> And behold, the horror that is english voice acting, it has reached US SSBB
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPuesnIp0VY[/YOUTUBE]



Lol..."I fight for my friends", what a terrible line. I actually didn't mind Fox's voice. Meta Knights, Pits, and Falco's were terrible. Ike was pretty bad to IMO.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 29, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol..."I fight for my friends", what a terrible line. I actually didn't mind Fox's voice. Meta Knights, Pits, and Falco's were terrible. Ike was pretty bad to IMO.



I like Meta-knight's.

Why is it that ppl like to bash English VA, huh?


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 29, 2008)

Meta knight went freckin Darth Vader.
Pit,Falco,and Fox are horrible.
Pit's is just...I cant even say it.


----------



## Hiruko (Feb 29, 2008)

Does DDD have texas 4kids voice!?

>__<


----------



## CodyCauterized (Feb 29, 2008)

Ugh, elititists.
One, dubbing isn't the end all evil. Even though half of the dubs are bad, half of the dubs that exist are quite of quality, with maybe ten percent surpassing the original Japanese or rivaling it.
Examples: Fullmetal Alchemist, Metal Gear Solid Games, Cowboy Bebop, Mushishi, Samurai Champloo, One Piece Funimation, Death Note, etc.
Anyways...
Fox and Falco sound like their Star Fox 64 voices, so I approve 
Meta Knight sounds bad ass, strongly approve 
Ike sounds ok, reminds me of Anakin from Star Wars Episode III. Meh.
Pit is my least favorite, although I hate his Japanese voice. He actually sounds more manly now, but a little cheesier.
Oh well.
In conclusion?
The American voices AREN'T TERRIBLE.
Stop jumping on the bandwagon and form your own opinions. Sheesh.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Feb 29, 2008)

Hiruko said:


> Does DDD have texas 4kids voice!?
> 
> >__<



No, he doesn't even speak.
So no voice in either version for him.


----------



## Hiruko (Feb 29, 2008)

CodyCauterized said:


> No, he doesn't even speak.
> So no voice in either version for him.



He does speak a bit actually.

He just doesnt say any words.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Feb 29, 2008)

Hiruko said:


> He does speak a bit actually.
> 
> He just doesnt say any words.



I know, but he doesn't speak in Brawl.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 29, 2008)

CodyCauterized said:


> Ugh, elititists.
> One, dubbing isn't the end all evil. Even though half of the dubs are bad, half of the dubs that exist are quite of quality, with maybe ten percent surpassing the original Japanese or rivaling it.
> Examples: Fullmetal Alchemist, Metal Gear Solid Games, Cowboy Bebop, Mushishi, Samurai Champloo, One Piece Funimation, Death Note, etc.
> Anyways...
> ...



I'm not on the bandwagon of these supposed "elitist". I just don't like the voices so far in this game. I agree with you the FMA's, Cowboy Bebops, and Metal Gear game have good dubs.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Feb 29, 2008)

CodyCauterized said:


> Ugh, elititists.
> One, dubbing isn't the end all evil. Even though half of the dubs are bad, half of the dubs that exist are quite of quality, with maybe ten percent surpassing the original Japanese or rivaling it.
> Examples: Fullmetal Alchemist, Metal Gear Solid Games, Cowboy Bebop, Mushishi, Samurai Champloo, One Piece Funimation, Death Note, etc.
> Anyways...
> ...



And you stop jumping to conclusions so quickly. I'm aware there are good dubs out there but some stuff really is terrible. It's good we get the awesomeness that is David Hayter but Pit's voice? Even if it did sound manlier(he sounds like a woman) I wouldn't look at that as a good thing as a more kid like voice seems to fit him IMO. Also "I fight for my friends" and "great Palutena victory is ours" make my ears bleed. On the other hand Metaknight's "behold" is great and I look forward to David Hayter doing the captain falcon codec


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 29, 2008)

^As do I 



CodyCauterized said:


> Ugh, elititists.
> One, dubbing isn't the end all evil. Even though half of the dubs are bad, half of the dubs that exist are quite of quality, with maybe ten percent surpassing the original Japanese or rivaling it.
> Examples: Fullmetal Alchemist, Metal Gear Solid Games, Cowboy Bebop, Mushishi, Samurai Champloo, One Piece Funimation, Death Note, etc.
> Anyways...
> ...



Huge ass assumption much?
No way in hell im an elitist,and when did we ever say all dubs were horrible?
I personally love some dubs,yet others are crap.
And these are my opinions,Fox,Falco's and Pit's are IN MY OPINION not great,Ike is just like his video game,which is awesome,and meta knight sounds like Darth Vader.


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 29, 2008)

Everyone sounded great in my opinion except Pit. Fox and Falco sound almost exactly like they did in assault, which is good for me. And Ike and Meta Knight sound almost exactly like their Japanese counterparts. Sonic was never shown...But I already know who he is voiced by....He actually sounds good to me so far in this game, "YOUR TOO SLOW!!!11" is my favorite taunt so far, It actually sounds like he's mocking them.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 29, 2008)

oh shit 10 days

dammit stupid febuary 29th


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 29, 2008)

Listening to Falco's voice when summoning the landmaster, I lol.  Seem Falco is making fun of the 3 landmasters.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 29, 2008)

Wouldn't be surprised if he actually is, since he does hate the Landmaster.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 29, 2008)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if he actually is, since he does hate the Landmaster.



He is..."Personally, I prefer the skies"


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 29, 2008)

I do hope Sean Schemmel plays Lucario, he did such a great job playing him in the 8th movie.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 29, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> I do hope Sean Schemmel plays Lucario, he did such a great job playing him in the 8th movie.



Wait! WAIT!!!!!  Goku voiced Lucario?  THE GOKU VOICE LUCARIO?!


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 29, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> I do hope Sean Schemmel plays Lucario, he did such a great job playing him in the 8th movie.





Linkaro said:


> Wait! WAIT!!!!!  Goku voiced Lucario?  THE GOKU VOICE LUCARIO?!



He did. He does. It's good


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 29, 2008)

Ike's voice reminds me of Renji for some reason...which I think fits rather well actually...



CodyCauterized said:


> Ugh, elititists.
> One, dubbing isn't the end all evil. Even though half of the dubs are bad, half of the dubs that exist are quite of quality, with maybe ten percent surpassing the original Japanese or rivaling it.
> Examples: Fullmetal Alchemist, Metal Gear Solid Games, Cowboy Bebop, Mushishi, Samurai Champloo, One Piece Funimation, Death Note, etc.
> Anyways...
> ...



You put Death Note on the good list. GTFO 

MY OWN OPINION IS THAT AMERICAN DUBS SUCK BALLS

The half-dozen great dubs like Cowboy Bebop are overshadowed by the infinitude of bad ones...

Brawl overall has good dubs, I think I actually prefer the American ones, probably since I grew up with most of them...


----------



## Lee1993 (Feb 29, 2008)

sup
only a week left


----------



## FFLN (Feb 29, 2008)

Let me know if this has already been posted, but who here is planning on entering ? And I mean seriously too. I'll probably go and check it out, but I'm not certain about going ALL the way to the finals. Even if I was that good in Smash Bros, I don't know if I'd be able to go by that schedule.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 29, 2008)

FFLN said:


> Let me know if this has already been posted, but who here is planning on entering ? And I mean seriously too. I'll probably go and check it out, but I'm not certain about going ALL the way to the finals. Even if I was that good in Smash Bros, I don't know if I'd be able to go by that schedule.



I am.  I'm planning on going even after my defeat in LA.


----------



## Volke (Feb 29, 2008)

This just killed Brawl for me...

[YOUTUBE]http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=UPuesnIp0VY[/YOUTUBE]
English voice actors suck...

The link works but I don't know why I acn't embed the vid.

Anyway, Pit sounds like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
Falco like a pizza guy from Brooklyn and Meta Knight is Darth Vader


----------



## FFLN (Feb 29, 2008)

Volke said:


> This just killed Brawl for me...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=UPuesnIp0VY[/YOUTUBE]
> English voice actors suck...
> ...



No worries. Someone posted it a few pages back.


----------



## Volke (Feb 29, 2008)

FFLN said:


> No worries. Someone posted it a few pages back.



My appologies.

I'm working on a site right now so I haven't been able to catch up yet on the stuff I missed since last night.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 29, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about the voices to much.
We're all buying this game for the way the game plays not how they speak


----------



## Cipher (Feb 29, 2008)

The only thing that really gets me is the "I fight for my friends" line.  I hope I don't hear that one too often when I fight with Ike.  Pit's not the best, but it's not something that'll stop me from playing as him.

ONE WEEK!


----------



## Volke (Feb 29, 2008)

Ike vs Meta Knight
Anakin vs Vader

Seriously...

Is the Ike voice actor the same guy who was Anakin?


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 29, 2008)

My gosh...SSBB is about 70 % music, 20 % sound effect and 10 % va.   sheesh.  

btw...there's always this if u no likie the VA:


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 29, 2008)

I never really cared about VA'ing in SSB, it doesn't do much since you don't even hear them talk very much, and when you do the music drowns it out...


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 29, 2008)

Volke said:


> This just killed Brawl for me...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=UPuesnIp0VY[/YOUTUBE]
> English voice actors suck...
> ...



Obviously Eurofags are not acknowledged by the NF system... 

uk.youtube links never work for embeding, just edit out the ?v= and everything before it when posting youtube videos, all the tags need is the video code...


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 29, 2008)

Colonello said:


> I never really cared about VA'ing in SSB, it doesn't do much since you don't even hear them talk very much, and when you do the music drowns it out...



that is my point.  Why complain when u can't hear it much or the music hogs a lot of the attention?


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 29, 2008)

Yeah, the music is much better too!


----------



## Jazz (Feb 29, 2008)

Fuck that

I'm turning the VA down, they ruined Lando-Mastaaa~


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 29, 2008)

Colonello said:


> Yeah, the music is much better too!



yes....it is.

This is mostly why Nintendo often avoid voice acting in there games: ppl are just going to bitch about it.  Even if there is no voice acting and just text, the mains won't have any text dialog.  That is why u don't see Link asking Zelda for a date or Red telling Team Rocket that the things they do is wrong or Mario asking Rosalina how he can breathe in outer space.   

The music helps cover the va.



Mario said:


> Fuck that
> 
> I'm turning the VA down, they ruined Lando-Mastaaa~



Obviously, there is no "o" in Land and Master is spelled with the "er" at the end of the english language.  How much u wanna bet ppl in Japan are complain about their VA.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 29, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> *Obviously, there is no "o" in Land and Master is spelled with the "er" at the end of the english language.*  How much u wanna bet ppl in Japan are complain about their VA.



Cmon don't tell me you wouldn't wanna see american VA's say Landooooo-Mastaaaaa


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 29, 2008)

Marth said:


> Cmon don't tell me you wouldn't wanna see american VA's say Landooooo-Mastaaaaa



Landooooo-Mastaaaaa!

there!  but then again, it won't solve anything: there will just complain how that VA mess up Lando Masta.


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 29, 2008)

I dunno why but I love the sounding of Ness's and Lucas's VA"s when they voice their FS's.

"_PK Starstooorm_"


----------



## Jazz (Feb 29, 2008)

Keep the Japanese voices 

They did that with Marth in SSBM


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 29, 2008)

Mario said:


> Keep the Japanese voices
> 
> They did that with Marth in SSBM



that is only because Marth never had an english VA and the game never sold in NA


----------



## Jazz (Feb 29, 2008)

So                  ?


----------



## K-deps (Feb 29, 2008)

Oh they better keep Marth Japenese.
If not then blood must spilled.


----------



## Dark Aether (Feb 29, 2008)

My gosh, must people continue to bitch about English voice acting... I admit I was angry about Sonic's VA (Jason Griffith) for a long time, but I got over it. Getting angry won't solve anything. I don't really see people complaining about the Japanese voice actors, but there's always a problem when it comes to English.

Apparently every Japanese voice is always well and good, they sound cool right? I guess it's because when you know what they're saying in English, It sounds stupid. Like "I fight for my friends" It sounds Cheesy, because you are familiar with the words and tones. That's my guess anyway. This is a fighting game. The cutscenes don't have voices whatsoever, there isn't really much point in complaining about miniature voice clips in the game.

(I can't believe people don't like Fox's 'LANDMASTER!!!111')


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 29, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> (I can't believe people don't like Fox's 'LANDMASTER!!!111')



U excluded me there.

LANDMASTER!!!!


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 29, 2008)

LANDOOOO MASTAA!!!!


----------



## Deadmon (Feb 29, 2008)

Marth said:


> Oh they better keep Marth Japenese.
> If not then blood must spilled.



Well from what I read, the original poster of that video said Marth remains with a Japanese VA.
The "I fight for my friends" line...not really the best choice.
I wonder if there is still "GREAT AETHER"?


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 29, 2008)

Colonello said:


> LANDOOOO MASTAA!!!!



Personalty, I prefer the sky!


I'm guessing Wolf's will be "Why the hell do I have a Landmaster!?"


----------



## Masurao (Feb 29, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> Personalty, I prefer the sky!
> 
> 
> I'm guessing Wolf's will be "Why the hell do I have a Landmaster!?"



That actually would be pretty funny if Wolf said that.


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 29, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> That actually would be pretty funny if Wolf said that.



I win if it does come true or comes close.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 1, 2008)

Wolf's will be 

*as Dio* Wahahahaha! MUDAMUDAMUDAMUDAMUDAMUDAMUDA

WRYYYY


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 1, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> Personalty, I prefer the sky!
> 
> 
> I'm guessing Wolf's will be "Why the hell do I have a Landmaster!?"



That quote goes perfectly with the gif in your sig


----------



## FFLN (Mar 1, 2008)

In regards to the English VO's, I would mainly be bummed about not getting to consistently hear the Final Smash sound bytes that Sakurai had recorded when he worked on the first Smash Brothers. Fox's "LANDO-MASTAAA!!" line was actually recorded from nearly a decade ago, going by his dialogue with Iwata. Other than Fox though... I can't think of anyone else who was in the original Smash Bros and actually spoke.


----------



## Byakkö (Mar 1, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> Personalty, I prefer the sky!
> 
> 
> I'm guessing Wolf's will be "Why the hell do I have a Landmaster!?"


 
The way MP3: Corruption had mild cursing in it (that's rare for Nintendo), I wouldn't doubt if he said that, actually 

Fucking hilarious. :rofl


----------



## Volke (Mar 1, 2008)

I think I'm going to stop building the site and go to sleep. I'm tired.

Feel free to check it out the link in my sig.

Still need to make a banner and a few finishing touches and I'll be done in time for Brawl release.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 1, 2008)

Gamestop tourney is nunchuck only btw. The email came yesterday. Some people who signed up arent going to participate anymore since its nunchuck only, at my former store at least.


----------



## Volke (Mar 1, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Gamestop tourney is nunchuck only btw. The email came yesterday. Some people who signed up arent going to participate anymore since its nunchuck only, at my former store at least.



Same with my store. I found out 2 days ago.
I'm not participating, just going home to play the right way


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 1, 2008)

Fox's japanese taunt is still the coolest... 



Ronin said:


> Gamestop tourney is nunchuck only btw. The email came yesterday. Some people who signed up arent going to participate anymore since its nunchuck only, at my former store at least.



Sweet. Less tourneyfags, better chance at victory.


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 1, 2008)

I've Become What I've Always Hated by Saosin

More up.

Pokemon Trainer = new Ash from the new dub, it seems. And Ivysaur sounds nothing like the old 4kids Bulba evo line. 

Jigglypuff is seemingly the same. Marth is still in Japanese. Snake is good, as we all know.

Sonic is...well, we already knew.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 1, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Gamestop tourney is nunchuck only btw. The email came yesterday. Some people who signed up arent going to participate anymore since its nunchuck only, at my former store at least.



Haha, that's pretty sweet.  Time to practice up on the Wii-mote + chuck combo then.  Grabbing with that configuration is pretty fun and intuitive, tbh.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 1, 2008)

This is why I stopped watching Pokemon in English, the new voice actors can't act. And no this isn't me complaining that the 4Kids voice actors were fired despite wanting to continue playing their roles (something tells me thats 4Kids fault considering their Sonic based history). What really bugs me is Pokemon Trainer isn't Ash, giving Ash's new emotionless voice was pointless. Lucario should still have his 8th movie voice since TAJ's nightmare dub hasn't aired an episode with Lucario in yet (A few just aired in Japan though, Lucario and Buizel's fight was awesome).


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 1, 2008)

Pokemon was the ONLY good dub 4Kids did
except they deleted the ep where Ash got 30 Tauros


----------



## Ronin (Mar 1, 2008)

Toon Link Dair hover^


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 1, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Carl Sagan
> 
> More up.
> 
> ...


well i dont see nothing wrong whit the new ash VA exserp wend she yelled go charizard

Ivysaur in the 4kids dub sounded like bulbasaur now he saund like Venasaur 

be side that all the other VA are awsome 

also the person put snake codecs


----------



## Dark Aether (Mar 1, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Carl Sagan
> 
> More up.
> 
> ...



Phew, Sonic made me sigh in relief a bit, Jason isn't nearly as n00bish as he was when He did Sonic X and Shadow the Hedgehog. I adore the "YOU'RE TOO SLOW!!!11" line, It sounds Awesome. though I would still prefer Drummond. The "too easy, piece of cake!" line doesn't really fit anymore...



> Pokemon was the ONLY good dub 4Kids did
> except they deleted the ep where Ash got 30 Tauros



Irony would have it, I agree with you. I miss Veronica Taylor, I can live with Jason/Sonic now, but I still hate Ash's new voice...


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 1, 2008)

finally got a go at brawl... i have to say, getting used to the new timing factor in it is not easy for a noob at brawl... ike's a lot slower than i would have imagined... even though i only played the game for a few hours lol

and i know this is off topic but the Wii Freeloader Disk is out now


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 1, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> Pokemon was the ONLY good dub 4Kids did
> except they deleted the ep where Ash got 30 Tauros


Well they did a very good job at casting the voice actors but their other choices with the show weren't so good. I think Dogasu's Backpack explains those things better than I could.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 1, 2008)

Lucario The Pervert Pokemon​


----------



## Noah (Mar 1, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Lucario The Pervert Pokemon​



Pervert? Or the Pokemon who knows how to teach a woman a lesson?


----------



## Karin Maaka (Mar 1, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Lucario The Pervert Pokemon​



 Nawww, man, if you've ever seen that Pokemon movie he's in, you'd know 
 he's gay for Aaron-sama.

 He just doesn't swing that way, sorry.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 1, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Lucario The Pervert Pokemon​





			
				ESRB said:
			
		

> A previous missed piece of content in the soon to be released Nintendo Wii game "Super Smash Bros. Brawl" was uncovered this morning in testing. We believe this piece of content, which involves a character in the game performing a move known as "The Shocker", forces us to revoke our previous T (Teen) rating and reissue the game a M for Mature. Copies will rebranded immediately with the new logo and no vendor is to sell a copy without the new labels, legal ramifications a possibility. There may be a possible delay in some shipments of the game due to this rebranding process. The ESRB apologizes for the late discovery of the content and assures customers this incident does not demean the ESRB's dedication to enforcing it's standards.



**


----------



## Karin Maaka (Mar 1, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> **



 LOL, You know, Lucario even does this move in the Pokemon games, and 
 those are rated 'E'...


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks to Brawl Central's  I was able to get some clearer pictures of Toon Link and Mr Game & Watch's official art. I have added them plus a resized Luigi to my character chart.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 1, 2008)

.........Caaaan that cause seizures....?..........


----------



## Dietsunkist (Mar 1, 2008)

I don't know if this has been mentioned, but those of you who are planning to attend the Gamestop tourney, there are limited spots at each store. I just popped into my local one, and was the last person to get in because someone else canceled. Based on the sheet, it looks like about 32 people per store tops.


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 1, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Link removed
> 
> More up.
> 
> Pokemon Trainer = new Ash from the new dub, it seems. And Ivysaur sounds nothing like the old 4kids Bulba evo line.



Sarah, at least, sound cool in that FS voice.




Gaiash said:


> This is why I stopped watching Pokemon in English, the new voice actors can't act. And no this isn't me complaining that the 4Kids voice actors were fired despite wanting to continue playing their roles (something tells me thats 4Kids fault considering their Sonic based history). What really bugs me is Pokemon Trainer isn't Ash, giving Ash's new emotionless voice was pointless. Lucario should still have his 8th movie voice since TAJ's nightmare dub hasn't aired an episode with Lucario in yet (A few just aired in Japan though, Lucario and Buizel's fight was awesome).



Sarah, as least, sound co.;...WAIT I JUST REPEATING MYSELF!

anyways, she's ok.  She something does good in the dub lately...some bad too....


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mx_Cen3qoSA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shiron (Mar 1, 2008)

Dietsunkist said:


> I don't know if this has been mentioned, but those of you who are planning to attend the Gamestop tourney, there are limited spots at each store. I just popped into my local one, and was the last person to get in because someone else canceled. Based on the sheet, it looks like about 32 people per store tops.


That's nice to know.

Unfortunately, it doesn't really matter to me, since I won't be going; I don't have my own driver's license yet and there's no way either of my parents would stay up that late just to take me to something like this. But, oh well; since they're using the Wiimote+Nunchuck controller for this, I probably wouldn't have gone anyway.


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 1, 2008)

Now that someone in youtube mention it....it could be Sarah or that VA that does Luffy in the Fundi One Piece


----------



## FFLN (Mar 1, 2008)

Dietsunkist said:


> I don't know if this has been mentioned, but those of you who are planning to attend the Gamestop tourney, there are limited spots at each store. I just popped into my local one, and was the last person to get in because someone else canceled. Based on the sheet, it looks like about 32 people per store tops.



Really? Well, looks like I'd better head on over there then... at some point. I don't know... I'm not too serious about entering and going all the way, so I guess I don't really care at the moment.


----------



## Hyde (Mar 1, 2008)

Go, Charizard!


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Mar 1, 2008)

Lol at Snake being played off as the Nintendo noob.

Also the first thing i'm probably gonna do when I get Brawl is pllay through the SSE.


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 1, 2008)

Ivysaur sounds like an old constipated jewish man. 

Sonic sounds like a cocky dick.

Fox got rid of his australian accent.

Meta knight sounds like a prison mate.

AND WTF! I COULD HAVE BEEN A BETTER PIT! 

I should have auditioned 

I voice act 

IKE SOUNDS LIKE ANAKIN SKYWALKER!?!?!


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 1, 2008)

I don't see why ppl complain about the nuncuk and wiimote if they haven't tried it.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 1, 2008)

Getting my copy through gamefly three days after it comes out.  The horror.....


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 1, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> I don't see why ppl complain about the nuncuk and wiimote if they haven't tried it.


People complain about that control scheme? Wiimote-only should be the only one to be despised at.


----------



## Karin Maaka (Mar 1, 2008)

Dietsunkist said:


> I don't know if this has been mentioned, but those of you who are planning to attend the Gamestop tourney, there are limited spots at each store. I just popped into my local one, and was the last person to get in because someone else canceled. Based on the sheet, it looks like about 32 people per store tops.



 Hehe, I've already signed-up.  

 Since I already have SSBB, I'm gonna practice at home with the nunchuk + wiimote with lv.9 computers (I'll probably pick Pokemon Trainer or Metaknight as my character to use). 

 I'll probably fail winning that awesome stuff, but I wanna at least have some fun next Saturday~


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Mar 1, 2008)

I wonder if theres gonna be a pre-orber bonus for Brawl. Probably not since we haven't heared any thing yet.


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 1, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> Getting my copy through gamefly three days after it comes out.  The horror.....



hmm....11 more days for you.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 2, 2008)

Haven't been following this thread much, but can anyone tell me if Kirby is any good or does he fail like in Melee?


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Mar 2, 2008)

He's apparently improved.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah I read he was "more like his N64 counterpart", but I saw next to no one showing any love in their sigs and "mains" so I was a little skeptical.

=/


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Mar 2, 2008)

well Kirby isnt nearly as cool as most of the other characters, lol.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah I was hoping that's the case.

I could care less TBH, but my Dad is a big Kirby head (although he only plays the original) and I'd hate it if he couldn't use his guy. Course I was hoping Waluigi (another guy he loves) would make it if Kirby was still raped of his skillz.


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 2, 2008)

ok....for me....just because I like u guys and brawl is coming out soon....tomorrow I will start the "Linkaro makes fun of Brawl" Day all the way to the release.

Why?  because I'm Linkaro. the combination of Link Mario and PIKACHU!!!!!  ( the Mario that visit here is just a clone!)


----------



## Ronin (Mar 2, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Yeah I was hoping that's the case.
> 
> I could care less TBH, but my Dad is a big Kirby head (although he only plays the original) and I'd hate it if he couldn't use his guy. Course I was hoping Waluigi (another guy he loves) would make it if Kirby was still raped of his skillz.



Kirby is a beast, last night when I was playing Seibrick did a nasty combo on me. utilt utilt utilt to uair uair and then back air. He also has a chain grab that sets up for that combo. The chain grab can be DI'ed out of though, the first time he got me with it about three or four times and after that he could only set it up twice.You can also use his side b for recovery and its a ko move in the air.

Brawl is going to be interesting for you guys when you play. Its  much harder to kill and since you can air dodge multiple times you can avoid some air combos, notice I said some. Also the DI is this game is so sick, that you can stay alive at 200% against heavy hitters if you can DI correctly.Except for like Ike and D3, their charged moves kill no matter what. I raped several people in FFA's friday.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 2, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> Getting my copy through gamefly three days after it comes out.  The horror.....


Oh yes three days how horrible *Points at my location*


----------



## Hiruko (Mar 2, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Oh yes three days how horrible *Points at my location*



You and me both, mate.

Damn england.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 2, 2008)

I third that motion.

Does anyone have any good Wario videos? I haven't seen much of him, but he seems like quite the interesting character.


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 2, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POUo-905Zuk[/YOUTUBE]

Pretty good Wario vid.


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 2, 2008)

Is Lucraio a legendary pokemon.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks, Tenshi!


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 2, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Is Lucraio a legendary pokemon.


No it isn't, however before Diamond and Pearl came out people debated on if it was or not. It evolves from Riolu (Who has a trophy in Brawl).


----------



## jkingler (Mar 2, 2008)

Looks like Wario is clamoring to be the King of the Wing Road. His regalia (that big yellow hog) doesn't seem to match well, but he might just make it. XD


----------



## Icy_eagle (Mar 2, 2008)

final smash trophies 



YOU MUST SEE THIS!


----------



## Ayer (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## Mishudo (Mar 2, 2008)

Ha,wow,these trophies are pretty sweet.
I like how original they made some of em,I cant even explain how awesome some of em are.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 2, 2008)

HK-47 said:


> I third that motion.
> 
> Does anyone have any good Wario videos? I haven't seen much of him, but he seems like quite the interesting character.



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=YyPIzWB6eaM[/YOUTUBE]

Theres some Wario as well


----------



## Ayer (Mar 2, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=X2K1BUPTtfQ[/YOUTUBE]

He ate Yoshi!


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 2, 2008)

Ayer said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=X2K1BUPTtfQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> He ate Yoshi!



nvm that, HE ATE HIS RIDE!!!!


----------



## Masurao (Mar 2, 2008)

Icy_eagle said:


> final smash trophies
> 
> 
> 
> YOU MUST SEE THIS!



That's pretty damn awesome..thanks for posting this.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 2, 2008)

Icy_eagle said:


> final smash trophies
> 
> 
> 
> YOU MUST SEE THIS!


Yes those are pretty sweet, but the actually came from Brawl Central which has


----------



## Icy_eagle (Mar 2, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Yes those are pretty sweet, but the actually came from Brawl Central which has



yeah, I knew they came from brawlcentral but I didn't bother checking because I thought they only had FS trophies. This is awesome


----------



## 1ofMany_ppl (Mar 2, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Haven't been following this thread much, but can anyone tell me if Kirby is any good or does he fail like in Melee?



He's much better. His forward b while in the air is now the same as on the ground but can swing twice making it a move that can KO now. His final cutter has been buffed so it's better than it was in melee but not as broken as SSB 64. His dash is now a breakdancing kick (much better) instead of a fireball. His throws I believe can not be broken out of anymore. The video below show cases Kirby and Wario if you want to watch it.



HK-47 said:


> I third that motion.
> 
> Does anyone have any good Wario videos? I haven't seen much of him, but he seems like quite the interesting character.



This is the best one I can find with a "pro" Wario. Though near the end it becomes kinda one-sided

Click Here

Umm.. Don't know how to make the video appear so I just copied the link.

_Edit_: Thanks Ayer


----------



## Ayer (Mar 2, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=_Q5lEmvvKrk[/YOUTUBE]

There...

Im loving that hammer upgrade...
My brother WILL be happy.

And Kirby can breakdance now!
Awesome...


----------



## K-deps (Mar 2, 2008)

Ayer said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=_Q5lEmvvKrk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> There...
> 
> ...


Warios movements are so funny and unique. Especially his spotdodge.


Nice ava Ayer


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 2, 2008)

*Linkaro's Makes Fun of Brawl:  Sunday*

Unless u didn't know, this is the song to the main menu of Brawl:

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=wD_We1XJcOQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

when I want to the Brawl Torney on that one day...I guess it was on the 16th, I was talknig to a guy about this song.  The reply was:

"That song is awesome."

I asked "It is."

"U know, that song just u that feeling of getting pumped up.  Going like those movies where those heroes prepare to battle."

"But....I know it's cool and all but IT IS FOR THE FREAKING MENU!  THE SONG MAKE U PUMP UP FOR BATTLE?  So when I hear it, I'll be saying, ' Yeah!  I'm so pumped up to change the options,' or ' I'm pumped up to change the control setting!"
-end-

Well...it was funny then....dunno if I say it well to make it funny.


----------



## Ayer (Mar 2, 2008)

Marth said:


> Warios movements are so funny and unique. Especially his spotdodge.
> 
> 
> Nice ava Ayer



Spotdodge?
Whats that?

And thanks Marth...
Credit goes to Shodai.


----------



## Ketchups (Mar 2, 2008)

Wish I could get excited for SSBB too. The hype dropped to 0,5% for me. Have fun with it guys, *sigh*


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 2, 2008)

Ketchup said:


> Wish I could get excited for SSBB too. The hype dropped to 0,5% for me. Have fun with it guys, *sigh*



huh....why?


----------



## Ayer (Mar 2, 2008)

Id like to know also...


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 2, 2008)

Ayer said:


> Id like to know also...



hopefully not because of delay.


----------



## Ayer (Mar 2, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> hopefully not because of delay.



Thats understandable...
And at the same time its not...


----------



## Shiron (Mar 2, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> huh....why?


Look at Ketchup's location... He lives in the Netherlands, which are getting it way after the US.



Ketchup said:


> Wish I could get excited for SSBB too. The hype dropped to 0,5% for me. Have fun with it guys, *sigh*


Well... You can always import the US copy + the Wii freeloader:


----------



## Icy_eagle (Mar 2, 2008)

Ketchup said:


> Wish I could get excited for SSBB too. The hype dropped to 0,5% for me. Have fun with it guys, *sigh*



It's not exactly new that we Europeans get the short end of the stick when Nintendo is involved but yeah, I understand where you're coming from. I'm personally pretty hyped for this game but then again I'm pretty patient when it comes to stuff like this.


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 2, 2008)

Icy_eagle said:


> It's not exactly new that we Europeans get the short end of the stick when Nintendo is involved but yeah, I understand where you're coming from. I'm personally pretty hyped for this game but then again I'm pretty patient when it comes to stuff like this.



Is it icy in iceland?


----------



## Ayer (Mar 2, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> Is it icy in iceland?



Only if its green in Greenland...


----------



## ctizz36 (Mar 2, 2008)

I pre ordered this game back in November and now its March


----------



## K-deps (Mar 2, 2008)

ctizz36 said:


> I pre ordered this game back in November and now its March



I preordered in July.....


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 2, 2008)

Marth said:


> I preordered in July...



Yeah... 

Longest. Preorder. Evar. ?_?


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 2, 2008)

there were probbaly longer


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 2, 2008)

Duke Nukem Forever...


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 2, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Duke Nukem Forever...



can u post your movelist?  I wanna draw those.


----------



## Akuma (Mar 2, 2008)

They should push back U.S. Brawl 11:59 Saturday


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 2, 2008)

Akuma said:


> They should push back U.S. Brawl 11:59 Saturday



thus the midnight release...at least...in my EB game store.


----------



## Akuma (Mar 2, 2008)

I WANNA PLAY AS IKE

NOW NOW NOW


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 2, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> can u post your movelist?  I wanna draw those.



You mean this? 





nmaster64 said:


> ​
> *Console Bash* - I'll let you use your imagination on this one...
> *Power Glove Slap* - forward moving hit using the NES Power Glove...
> *Nunchuk Toss* - Think Olimar's Pikmin _chain_, except with a Wiimote/Nunchuk
> ...


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 2, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> You mean this?



now I will try to draw u with those tech and use it agaisnt me.  How do u want me to draw u.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 2, 2008)

6 days 1 hour 57 minutes.....


----------



## Noah (Mar 2, 2008)

One of the Gamestops tourneys near me starts at 10pm on Saturday. That means I'll have time to get knocked out of it and still make it to the bars. 

...goddamn city and it's 2am bar law.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 2, 2008)

Ronin said:


> 6 days 1 hour 57 minutes.....


 

*YAY*
​


----------



## Dark Aether (Mar 2, 2008)

Ronin said:


> 6 days 1 hour 57 minutes.....



Yup, This is the home stretch. It doesn't feel far away anymore.


----------



## Bender (Mar 2, 2008)

AWWWWWWW MAN 


Call me stupid but was the release date for Brawl always the 9th or the 8th 

I'm so impatient I feel like I could just tear my whole fucking house apart


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 2, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> now I will try to draw u with those tech and use it agaisnt me.  How do u want me to draw u.



Like you are Kishimoto and I am the most epic character evar... 

I'll find a pic of me to send you and you can characterize it however you feel iz appropriate...


----------



## Ronin (Mar 2, 2008)

*OH YEA!!!!!!!!!*

If there is ever a vid worth watching its this.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIoHWaJJzio[/YOUTUBE]

OH YEA!!!!!!!​


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 2, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Like you are Kishimoto and I am the most epic character evar...
> 
> I'll find a pic of me to send you and you can characterize it however you feel iz appropriate...



I will draw it in a rush so it won't be too good...just for fun.

no need for pic though...just like eyes, hair style and clothes.


----------



## Akuma (Mar 2, 2008)

im wondering if there are gonna be big lines at gamestop upon 9-12 tourney.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 2, 2008)

Ronin said:


> If there is ever a vid worth watching its this.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIoHWaJJzio[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> OH YEA!!!!!!!​



Nice lil vid.

Figures a Shiek player wins the tourney.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Nice lil vid.
> 
> Figures an asian wins the tourney.



Fixed. 



Linkaro said:


> I will draw it in a rush so it won't be too good...just for fun.
> 
> no need for pic though...just like eyes, hair style and clothes.



Eyes: Red?

Hair: Black and somewhat long...

Clothes: Awesome, black...


----------



## jkingler (Mar 2, 2008)

Light Arrow = cheap as fuck FS, from what I can tell. 

/wants to use some XD


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 2, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Eyes: Red?
> 
> Hair: Black and somewhat long...
> 
> Clothes: Awesome, black...



I meant types like line eyes but oh well.

Clothes: black....what...u know what...I'll make it up.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 2, 2008)

Well now I know that Lucas and Ness don't completely suck if a guy can get to the final round of a tournament that's pretty big.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 2, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> I meant types like line eyes but oh well.
> 
> Clothes: black....what...u know what...I'll make it up.



Think Travis Touchdown.


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 2, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Think Travis Touchdown.



Man...I already put u in biker jacket and jean.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 2, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> Man...I already put u in biker jacket and jean.



Sweet. As long as they're black denim...


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 3, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> Light Arrow = cheap as fuck FS, from what I can tell.
> 
> /wants to use some XD



lol there aint no such thing as an FS thats NOT cheap


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Mar 3, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> lol there aint no such thing as an FS thats NOT cheap



Pikachu begs to differ
(I know how good it can be but it's not cheap)


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 3, 2008)

None of 'em really come off as "cheap" to me...


----------



## jkingler (Mar 3, 2008)

> lol there aint no such thing as an FS thats NOT cheap


Lucas, Ness, Jigglypuff, and others would perhaps beg to differ.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Mar 3, 2008)

Zelda/Sheik's FS isn't cheap imo.
It's hard to hit multiple targets with it, and can be avoided pretty easily from what I can tell.


----------



## Shishou (Mar 3, 2008)

My friend was beasting with his Game and Watch, who is super buff in this game.  But I seem to be his natural counterpick...

My Mario vs. his G&W (I use SHOU but on his Wii I only had SHISH)


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 3, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> None of 'em really come off as "cheap" to me...


Agreed, besides they're called *Final Smashes* for a reason.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 3, 2008)

Even an unavoidable instant kill wouldn't be that cheap IMO, that is their purpose. Now when we get into one FS taking 2 or 3 of a single opponents lives, then we can discuss cheapness...


----------



## Ronin (Mar 3, 2008)

Colonello said:


> Well now I know that Lucas and Ness don't completely suck if a guy can get to the final round of a tournament that's pretty big.



Lucas is full of win, usmash, dsmash, bair, fair are all ridiculously strong.



nmaster64 said:


> None of 'em really come off as "cheap" to me...



Guess you didnt see the glitch where Zelda's light arrow completely missed her opponents but they still died.



Eldymion said:


> Zelda/Sheik's FS isn't cheap imo.
> It's hard to hit multiple targets with it, and can be avoided pretty easily from what I can tell.



Guess you didnt see the glitch where Zelda's light arrow completely missed her opponents but they still died.



Gaiash said:


> Agreed, besides they're called *Final Smashes* for a reason.



Guess you didnt see the glitch where Zelda's light arrow completely missed her opponents but they still died.



nmaster64 said:


> Even an unavoidable instant kill wouldn't be that cheap IMO, that is their purpose. Now when we get into one FS taking 2 or 3 of a single opponents lives, then we can discuss cheapness...



Guess you didnt see the glitch where Zelda's light arrow completely missed her opponents but they still died. If its possible to get a KO even though you miss then her Final Smash is broken.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 3, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Even an unavoidable instant kill wouldn't be that cheap IMO, that is their purpose. Now when we get into one FS taking 2 or 3 of a single opponents lives, then we can discuss cheapness...



I agree. The final smash is there to be used as its name implies, an attack of finality.

Now whether or not they're cheap, I'm not gonna get into, since there was stuff about a few choice characters themselves that were equally as cheap in Melee, as well as a couple traits of choice characters in Brawl (*coughdeedeedeecough*)


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 3, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Guess you didnt see the glitch where Zelda's light arrow completely missed her opponents but they still died.


Characters don't _die_ in Brawl.


----------



## Hiruko (Mar 3, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Characters don't _die_ in Brawl.





Dojo said:


> If you choose to "Get Up" and continue the fight, the following things will happen.
> 
> You lose one half of the Stickers and Trophies you?ve just collected (items obtained from orange boxes and CDs are guaranteed to stay in your collection)
> You resume play from the beginning of the step (the unit of area from one door to another) at which you *died*
> The amount of coins you get for beating the stage slightly decreases



  .


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Mar 3, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Guess you didnt see the glitch where Zelda's light arrow completely missed her opponents but they still died.


 
May I see this glitch?
and is it by chance the one where her FS hits two soccer balls than in turn hit the two people who jumped over her FS and hen killed them?


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 3, 2008)

Hiruko said:


> .



hahaha....or this:



			
				Sakurai said:
			
		

> Being turned back into a trophy, being unable to fight, is much like death.



*Linkaro's Makes Fun of Brawl: Monday:*

Do character really die?  Geez....um....not much.  They just get pertrified pretty much.  Plus, Pokemon are there so u can pretty much say that they just fainted from being tried....which is another:  HOW THE HELL DO U GET SLASHS LIKE CRAZY AND GET A 100X KAMEHAMEHA WAVE AT YOUR BUTT AND ALL YOU GET IS FAINT FROM BEING TRIED!? (Gaiash, unless u didn't know the detail, I already know why Satoshi avoid death in Pokemon.)  I mean....nvm...in this game...u just....explode to little bits...or just get Team Rocket-ed.  U get Falcon Punched, u explode....I mean...faint.


----------



## E (Mar 3, 2008)

sooo...

the gamestop that i reserved my copy at (august 07) will be closed on 03-09-08

life sucks huh?


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 3, 2008)

[E];14377652 said:
			
		

> sooo...
> 
> the gamestop that i reserved my copy at (august 07) will be closed on 03-09-08
> 
> life sucks huh?



Let old Linky tell u something that will make your life soooooo much better:







Get a mob and DESTROY IT!!!!


----------



## Xenon (Mar 3, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Guess you didnt see the glitch where Zelda's light arrow completely missed her opponents but they still died. If its possible to get a KO even though you miss then her Final Smash is broken.



That's not what happened in the video.  What happened was that there were *2 soccer balls* on the floor at the time.  The FS hit both soccer balls, which then hit both players.  As a result, both players were KO'd without being hit by the FS.  The soccer ball is one of the most powerful items in the game because, when hit, they ignite on fire and greatly damage an opponent. I'm not sure if on-hit power is dependent on the power that they were struck with, but regardless, they were hit with a FS.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey boys, I got a question.  

If I go and reserve brawl now at my ebgames, will I be able to go there on saturday night and pick up the game at midnight?  Or is this just a tournament?  My store is still taking reservations and is participating in the midnight event (according to the PDF on ebgames.com anyway).

I wasn't going to reserve it, but now I will if I can get it on saturday evening.


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 3, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> Hey boys, I got a question.
> 
> If I go and reserve brawl now at my ebgames, will I be able to go there on saturday night and pick up the game at midnight?  Or is this just a tournament?  My store is still taking reservations and is participating in the midnight event (according to the PDF on ebgames.com anyway).
> 
> I wasn't going to reserve it, but now I will if I can get it on saturday evening.



both.  The tournament is for those who reserve the game...from what I learn at least.  So it is like something to waste time to the mid-night release instead of just waiting.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 3, 2008)

yeah...I'm just going at 11:30 lol.  I don't care about the tourney.  just wants to play me some ssbb


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 3, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> yeah...I'm just going at 11:30 lol.  I don't care about the tourney.  just wants to play me some ssbb



u win prizes, u know.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 3, 2008)

only if you win the whole thing right? lol  as in the entire country


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 3, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> only if you win the whole thing right? lol  as in the entire country



$3000 and a tv I guess.  Only at local retailer...or not....?


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Mar 3, 2008)

You get prizes for winning each round


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 3, 2008)

I heard it's a free copy of Brawl plus $50 if you win at the local level...

And yeah you can still reserve it. I advise getting there much earlier though, they probably will end up short a few copies...


----------



## dragonbattousai (Mar 3, 2008)

[E];14377652 said:
			
		

> sooo...
> 
> the gamestop that i reserved my copy at (august 07) will be closed on 03-09-08
> 
> life sucks huh?



Then go to your local Wal-Mart Supercenter at 12:00 AM and pick up the game.  Then on Monday, take your reciept to GameStop and return and tell them that you wanted the damn game on its release day and that they were not going to get your $50 because they were closed.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 3, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> I heard it's a free copy of Brawl plus $50 if you win at the local level...
> 
> And yeah you can still reserve it. I advise getting there much earlier though, they probably will end up short a few copies...



fine.  an hour early lol.  that's it though.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 3, 2008)

The create a stage will be the stuff of legends.




I'm definetly using that background for my Druim Island stage.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 3, 2008)

^A Drum Island stage? Interesting.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Mar 3, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> The create a stage will be the stuff of legends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That looks similar to a level Im made that was all springs except for some blocks at top and spikes in random places

also I need to get an SD card soon


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 3, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> Lucas, Ness, Jigglypuff, and others would perhaps beg to differ.



Speaking of which, does jigglypuff's actually DO anything?


----------



## Immortalized (Mar 3, 2008)

Are they gonna release SSBM for VC? If so when you think they would? Since well only 5 days away or so from brawl release


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Mar 3, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Speaking of which, does jigglypuff's actually DO anything?


 
Jigglypuff's FS PWNS
she grows super huge (obvious)
pushing all enemies off teh stage 
but I haven't confirmed this completly but touching her after she's blown up completly will act like you were hit by her Rest attack

it happened to me on the WW boat stage she was on the top platform and I was on the bottom, I jumped into her foot and BAM i died


----------



## Ronin (Mar 3, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> both.  The tournament is for those who reserve the game...from what I learn at least.  So it is like something to waste time to the mid-night release instead of just waiting.



yes and no. you can participate if you dont reserve the game but they want you to, its not necessary. 



Shishou said:


> My friend was beasting with his Game and Watch, who is super buff in this game.  But I seem to be his natural counterpick...
> 
> My Mario vs. his G&W (I use SHOU but on his Wii I only had SHISH)
> 
> ...



He shouldnt have lost when fighting your mario, but good matches though.

Luigi convo is win
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=BvBVT0iBqDg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Jazz (Mar 3, 2008)

CCCOOOOOLLLLLLOOOONNNNEEEEELLLLL!


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 3, 2008)

You know how Links side smash can be comboed in with another A. Are there any like that in this game? Like with any other character?


----------



## K-deps (Mar 3, 2008)

Pit is an angel from angel land 

Those were too funny!


----------



## Kittan (Mar 3, 2008)

SASUKE IS CONFIRMED FOR BRAWL

I HAVE FOUND EXCLUSIVE  FOOTAGE OF HIS FINAL SMASH!!!!


----------



## Jazz (Mar 3, 2008)

> Do you seriously wanna play as that shit in Brawl?



You done fucked up, now 


Oh God Kittan, that wins


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 3, 2008)

Ah, I can't play it yet .


----------



## Dark Aether (Mar 3, 2008)

lol uchihas.


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 3, 2008)

Mario said:


> You done fucked up, now
> 
> 
> Oh God Kittan, that wins



Did you know Mario (The singer) likes anime?


----------



## K-deps (Mar 3, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> Did you know Mario (The singer) likes anime?



Thanks for a fun fact


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 3, 2008)

6 more days 

and then we can smashturbate all we want


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 3, 2008)

In 6 days we'll all be consumed by this game. :sweat


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 3, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> 6 more days
> 
> and then we can smashturbate all we want



does it include a white sticky substance?

Well I wanna smashturbate with you

Maybe I'll bring my ass plug...


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah I get it one day before a major series of tests in my school.

_Great_

EDIT:

Last set of voices

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arRHChWh5tk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira (Mar 3, 2008)

^Bummer. Assuming I don't import it or anything Brawl comes out here in the UK the DAY my exams finish (assuming a June 6th Release date), even though resisting the urge to import it is getting harder and harder.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 3, 2008)

Marth said:


> Thanks for a fun fact



It wasnt fun for me. 



Reckless! said:


> 6 more days
> 
> and then we can smashturbate all we want



I've already started 



Mishudo said:


> Yeah I get it one day before a major series of tests in my school.
> 
> _Great_


Sucks for you, I'll play a match during your tests. In dedication to you.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks Ori x];;

And it seems there's no japanese language options [D:] and no japanese letters for names in Brawl.


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 3, 2008)

only 6 days
its too long


----------



## Dark Aether (Mar 3, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Thanks Ori x];;
> 
> And it seems there's no japanese language options [D:] and no japanese letters for names in Brawl.



The whole JPN exclusion is kind of dissapointing, but think about it. They assume most people will prefer the game in their native language. And It would just take up unnecessary time and space. =/


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 3, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> The whole JPN exclusion is kind of dissapointing, but think about it. They assume most people will prefer the game in their native language. And It would just take up unnecessary time and space. =/


It may not be necessary to have, yes. I'm satisfied with that, but it's a nice feature nonetheless. Melee has it so I see no reason why Brawl didn't.


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 3, 2008)

wtf no jap option thats gay


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah...not having japanese is perfectly fine with me.  I mean come on...it's not like americans know what the hell they are saying.  All I hear is "jap jap jap" : P

Now what they should do is allow you to turn off voices for specific characters *cough* pokemon trainer

So I just got back from reserving mine.  I'm guaranteed one at midnight


----------



## Noah (Mar 3, 2008)

Is it so wrong for me to think that nearly every one of Snake's codec conversations should start with "Holy shit!" ? Just think about it.

"Holy shit, Colonel! There's a giant monkey wearing a fucking tie!"
"Sweet Jesus, Otakon! That chick just turned into a ninja!"
"WTF?! IT'S A TALKING BIRD/FOX/WOLF!"
"Colonel!? Why is there a goddamn marshmallow eating people out here!?"

The Luigi and Cap ones can stay the same though. Hell, they might even have a bit too much win in them.


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 3, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> Yeah...not having japanese is perfectly fine with me. I mean come on...it's not like americans know what the hell they are saying. All I hear is "jap jap jap" : P
> 
> *Now what they should do is allow you to turn off voices for specific characters *cough* pokemon trainer*
> 
> So I just got back from reserving mine. I'm guaranteed one at midnight


i agree 100% Pokemon trainers vioce is crap
even worse than Ash's anime voice


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 3, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> only 6 days
> its too long



You don't know the meaning of too long.

(/lives in australia)


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 3, 2008)

o that sucks
tobi will help u


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 3, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> You don't know the meaning of too long.
> 
> (/lives in australia)



import?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 3, 2008)

i was about to ask if Red's voice was cool or at least nice... but i just read that it isn't?...


----------



## Ronin (Mar 3, 2008)

Link removed


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 3, 2008)

I will own you all with Captain Falcon.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 3, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> i agree 100% Pokemon trainers vioce is crap
> even worse than Ash's anime voice



That's where the voice is from...


----------



## Ronin (Mar 3, 2008)

Kirby v Lucas on stream, rite now.Decent match IMO.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 3, 2008)

Matches on the stream aren't too bad.

Still waiting to see someone use Captain Falcon.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 3, 2008)

thread for some screenshots tooken,even though tenshi obviously knows about this since he's the first poster 

I personally think the Snake v. Dialga one is awesome.

Some are disturbing though x]

EDIT:
Kept looking through,they're definatly perverted,espcially the ZSS X Snake X Snake's butt fanatics


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 3, 2008)

lol so much win
SnakeXZSS


----------



## Ronin (Mar 3, 2008)

Ike doing falcon punch was to awesome. The zss ones are just so outrageous.

Snake raping Pit is just to much.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 3, 2008)

LMAO. Ori,I was thinking of using that snake gif,it's everywhere in that thread x]

it's really outrageous how secretly perverted Nintendo is.
Allowing upskirt-ed girls and showing the asses of every dude in the game.

Also toon link's expressions are flipping sweet.


----------



## Karin Maaka (Mar 3, 2008)

I can't wait for the U.S. release mainly because I will finally be able to play with my friends who don't have the game yet. 

 Stinks having only random JP people to play against (and some modchip people).


----------



## Akuma (Mar 3, 2008)

So I Gamespot says mote + Chuck combo sucks, can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Ronin (Mar 3, 2008)

Akuma said:


> So I Gamespot says mote + Chuck combo sucks, can anyone confirm this?



sucks alot.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 3, 2008)

Signed up for my Gamestop tourney.


----------



## Akuma (Mar 3, 2008)

Ronin said:


> sucks alot.




Must be awkward or something, thinking about useing the gamecube :/


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Mar 3, 2008)

secrets for continuing which is todays update seems good. I think that its always been that if you continue you lose things at least since melee.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 3, 2008)

I dunno why anyone would use the Wiimote though...

Not if you were given a choice.


----------



## Akuma (Mar 3, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> I dunno why anyone would use the Wiimote though...
> 
> Not if you were given a choice.




I would, to me pushing the same buttons on a sequel seems redundant. Thats why if mote + Chuck was good enough for me I would use it, but since the controls stretch across the entire wiimote then no..


----------



## Ayer (Mar 3, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> I dunno why anyone would use the Wiimote though...
> 
> Not if you were given a choice.



Maybe some tourney would be based on the controllers usage...


----------



## Noah (Mar 3, 2008)

If there had _ever_ been _any_ doubt in my mind about buying Brawl, that EBA trophy would've sold me on it. Doesn't even have to be an assist trophy (why isn't it, goddammit?!). Just the presence of Agent J is enough to merit dropping the money.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 3, 2008)

Ayer said:


> Maybe some tourney would be based on the controllers usage...



Hence if given a choice.

TBH if given a choice I'd rather use the N64.


----------



## Countach (Mar 3, 2008)

from experience i can say that gamecube controller works the best and during serious bussness, while the wiimote is fun for drunk college fun


----------



## Akuma (Mar 3, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Hence if given a choice.
> 
> TBH if given a choice I'd rather use the N64.




Hey what are they useing at the gamestop tourney do you know?


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 3, 2008)

I probably should've asked while I was up there. I recall overhearing talk about it and I'm pretty sure the Wiimote. I'm sure it is with Ayer's reply.

Hopefully sideways mote rather then nunchuck.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh God, this is so fukken saved


----------



## Countach (Mar 3, 2008)

Mario said:


> Oh God, this is so fukken saved


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 3, 2008)

Mario said:


> Oh God, this is so fukken saved



SAMUS!!!!!!   DON'T LET SNAKE BREAK YOUR NECK!!!!  U GOTTEN THINK OF METROID 5!



Countach said:


>



uh....did I miss something?   Snake snapping Samus' neck isn't funny,


----------



## OMG! Dj (Mar 3, 2008)

Lol, at solid .

OMG, 6 DAYS! (:


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Mar 3, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> SAMUS!!!!!!   DON'T LET SNAKE BREAK YOUR NECK!!!!  U GOTTEN THINK OF METROID 5!
> 
> 
> 
> uh....did I miss something?   Snake snapping Samus' neck isn't funny,



Look at it in a perverted way and you'll understand

P.S. Snake has one defined ass


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 3, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> Look at it in a perverted way and you'll understand
> 
> P.S. Snake has one defined ass



uh.....I see nothing!


----------



## FFLN (Mar 3, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> SAMUS!!!!!!   DON'T LET SNAKE BREAK YOUR NECK!!!!  U GOTTEN THINK OF METROID 5!
> 
> 
> 
> uh....did I miss something?   Snake snapping Samus' neck isn't funny,



From that view, Snake is the one that should worry about having his "neck" broken.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 3, 2008)

I always knew Ms. Aran was a hussy.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 4, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Hey what are they useing at the gamestop tourney do you know?



nunchuck only has been confirmed.


~1

Come now, this guy hacked the movesets.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2008)

Did anyone hear the latest news? (If this is old news, someone PLEASE tell me.)

 It's a bit after the screenshot 'tutorial'.

Not sure if it's _entirely_ true, but this vid seem reliable. Turns out that you actually don't need a seperate FC for Brawl. If someone's in your friend's list and said person has Brawl, the Wii automatically recognizes him/her as a friend and adds it to your Brawl list.

Like I said, not sure if it's entirely true, and please forgive me if this is old, but I though it'd be a nice little piece of info, and it's extremely efficient.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Mar 4, 2008)

Ronin said:


> nunchuck only has been confirmed.



Nunchuck only?
I dun think that'll work


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 4, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> Nunchuck only?
> I dun think that'll work



I think they mean Wiimote and nunchuck


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Mar 4, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> I think they mean Wiimote and nunchuck



 I'm confused


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 4, 2008)

There's Wiimote only and there's Wiimote + Nunchuk. By nunchuk only, I assume that would mean the latter.


----------



## Byakkö (Mar 4, 2008)

Mario said:


> Oh God, this is so fukken saved



I cummed


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 4, 2008)

And the most badass screenshot award goes to...


And the most awesome trophy goes to...


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Mar 4, 2008)

Todays Dojo updates were Meh
IDC much about DK
and I hate 75M, It's fun and all but the springs HURT not to Mention old DK himself

P.S. is there any one in the world that plans to main DK?


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Mar 4, 2008)

There's got to be SOMEONE...


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Mar 4, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> There's got to be SOMEONE...



From what I've gathered from Wi-fi wars, here and Gamefaqs I haven't seen a single DK main


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 4, 2008)

*Brawl receives a 9.5 from IGN.*


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 4, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> uh.....I see nothing!


Come on Linkario, even *I* get what the image is supposed to be.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 4, 2008)

Am I the only one who found this picture hilarious?


----------



## Dark Aether (Mar 4, 2008)

*5 DAYS REMAINING*


----------



## jkingler (Mar 4, 2008)

*ARSON - Just do it!*


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 4, 2008)

9.5? 

Good enough for me. Still a point lower than Melee got. Sucks but good enough.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> 9.5?
> 
> Good enough for me. Still a point lower than Melee got. Sucks but good enough.



Meh, I expected as much. Kickass score, but Brawl suffers from the same problem as Halo 3. its previous installment was near perfect, and it's hard to top perfection. There just isn't much room for vast improvement, so it scored lower.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 4, 2008)

I understand the rationale for the score, but I disagree with it.

The people scoring it must be exploit whores who miss wave-dashing.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 4, 2008)

Ive never trusted IGN, Gamespot or any other website for accurate game scores.

We all know its a 10


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 4, 2008)

Currently ranked the 2nd best game of all time, in between Ocarina of Time and Super Mario Galaxy...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 4, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Ive never trusted IGN



You and I both


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 4, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Come on Linkario, even *I* get what the image is supposed to be.



uuuuhhhh.......hmmm.........i think my brain is bleeding..........


so there goes a perfect 4 in a row.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 4, 2008)

If anyone knows, is it confirmed that if you play wifi "With Anyone", all players must fight within a 2 minute time limit only?..


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 4, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> If anyone knows, is it confirmed that if you play wifi "With Anyone", all players must fight within a 2 minute time limit only?..



I'm pretty sure you can only customize options for Brawls in the "With Friends" option.

I might be wrong, though.


----------



## Dark Aether (Mar 4, 2008)

I do not trust websites for accurate reviews, Brawl was a 10 and we all know it.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 4, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> uuuuhhhh.......hmmm.........i think my brain is bleeding..........
> 
> 
> so there goes a perfect 4 in a row.


Basicly its the same gag as this image


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Mar 4, 2008)

I just wanna hear what IGN had to say IDC about their score


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 4, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> I do not trust websites for accurate reviews, Brawl was a 10 and we all know it.


I dissagree. Brawl is better than a 10.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 4, 2008)

Watching this video, I just noticed that King DeDeDe's Up+B can spike an enemy who is hanging on the ledge, but he will likely die as well =\

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=AgB8Blzdp64&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 4, 2008)

Dedede can sure spam.


----------



## Countach (Mar 4, 2008)

i just want to play the game and not have to try and decipher the Japanese text


----------



## Ronin (Mar 4, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> I'm pretty sure you can only customize options for Brawls in the "With Friends" option.
> 
> I might be wrong, though.



I'm pretty sure you'd be right.



Reckless! said:


> Watching this video, I just noticed that King DeDeDe's Up+B can spike an enemy who is hanging on the ledge, but he will likely die as well =\



On his way down he slams into the ground like Bowsers down + b. He would most likely grab the ledge instead of dying since its an auto sweet spot now.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _People are so perverted_


----------



## Cosmo (Mar 4, 2008)

Will you play Online when the game first comes out?

I thought to myself and my friend brought up this really good statement



> Considering the company's lack of online gaming experience, we expect hundreds of thousands of gamers attempting to connect at the same time and the service going kaput. Even Microsoft, online extraordinaire, didn't account for the overwhelming number of consumers that logged onto Xbox Live during the holidays, thus rendering the service inoperable.



I think I may wait a while due to the traffic dies down and hopefully nintendo will fix this problem...

anyone else want to discuss this or shoot it down?


----------



## kewlmyc (Mar 4, 2008)

For anyone who has brawl, I heard that Brawl uses the Wii system's friend code and doesn't come with it's own.  Is this true?


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 4, 2008)

if it does then it makes things easer


----------



## Sairou (Mar 4, 2008)

I believe it's stated on a website that if you already have a wii friend that also has brawl, you don't need to add their brawl code. However, there are brawl codes that you need to use to add other brawl players that aren't on your Wii's friendlist. Hope that cleared up some things. =]


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 4, 2008)

so basicly if u already regestered someone on your wii u dont need to add the brawl one


----------



## Masaki (Mar 4, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Watching this video, I just noticed that King DeDeDe's Up+B can spike an enemy who is hanging on the ledge, but he will likely die as well =\
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=AgB8Blzdp64&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Bah, Final Destination and no items.


----------



## Cosmo (Mar 4, 2008)

Sairou said:


> Well I believe with friends depends on the host's connection speed and distances between each opponent for lag. With anyone uses Nintendo's servers I'm guessing. It probably explains why with anyone matches don't work stateside currently. It'll probably work alot better when more people get it in the US. My reasons for stating this is I imported. =D




what I meant not a problem with connection i mean too many people overloading the server. I am sure as heck people will try to log on and try it once...I am just concerned if Nintendo is prepared for this kind of thing...It happened to Microsoft with X BOX live and they are online extrodinnare...you pay to play online rather than the Nintendo wifi which is free.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2008)

kewlmyc said:


> For anyone who has brawl, I heard that Brawl uses the Wii system's friend code and doesn't come with it's own.  Is this true?



I pointed this out and no one gave a damn. It's probably known here.


@ Cosmo:
I'm trying it out once I get it. if it doesn't work, no biggy. I've got classic, multiplayer and Subspace to keep me busy til the crowd dies down.

I should atleast _try_ it the first few times around. It's one of the things I was most looking forward to.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 4, 2008)

I just tried the up+b Dedede spike.

It works just as well as using Ganondorf's power bomb.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 4, 2008)

Mario said:


> I just tried the up+b Dedede spike.
> 
> It works just as well as using Ganondorf's power bomb.



Ganondorf's power bomb?


----------



## Ronin (Mar 4, 2008)

Mario said:


> I just tried the up+b Dedede spike.
> 
> It works just as well as using Ganondorf's power bomb.



That spike isnt gonna fly, its so slow even when fast falled that your opponent will have rolled or jumped into the air, ready to punish you. If its done to an opponent in the air I could see it working out well. After watching again I realized how unsafe it is seeing that D3 was at the edge and didnt grab on.



> Ganondorf's power bomb?



Maybe hes talking about "The Stomp"


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2008)

Sairou said:


> I believe it's stated on a website that if you already have a wii friend that also has brawl, you don't need to add their brawl code. However, there are brawl codes that you need to use to add other brawl players that aren't on your Wii's friendlist. Hope that cleared up some things. =]



sorry, but not really, for me.

does this mean that your friend's list is picked up when you first start up Brawl and anyone else that's added afterward _needs_ to be aded via Brawl code? Or can you continue to add to your Wii friends and Brawl will pick it up?


----------



## Volke (Mar 4, 2008)

I just finished my smash forum.
Not so active since I opened it 5 minutes ago...xD


----------



## Halcyon Days (Mar 4, 2008)

I need my income tax or I wont be able to afford the game, NO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ronin (Mar 4, 2008)

WHAT?!?!? A NEW CHALLENGER?!??!?!?!

​


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 4, 2008)

that sucks
Volke i joined your forum but there was some weird song playing once in a wile for some reason


----------



## Volke (Mar 4, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> that sucks
> Volke i joined your forum but there was some weird song playing once in a wile for some reason




Odd, I didn't incorporate any music into the site...

BTW, for those who haven't used a CBox before(the thing at the bottom) You can click your name to change it.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 4, 2008)

Yeah well I pre-ordered mine for USA Overnight,so I guess I'll get mine monday afternoot 

and our UPS dude leaves the packages outside so Im paranoid someone might take it *shot*


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 4, 2008)

Volke said:


> Odd, I didn't incorporate any music into the site...
> 
> BTW, for those who haven't used a CBox before(the thing at the bottom) You can click your name to change it.


it was just a sound it might have been the CBox


----------



## Volke (Mar 4, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> it was just a sound it might have been the CBox



Most likely


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 4, 2008)

ya it was i turned the sound off


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 4, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> ya it was i turned the soung off



You spelled "song" wrong


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 4, 2008)

actually i was aimed for sound


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 4, 2008)

lol It's still wrong either way


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 4, 2008)

i know i know.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 4, 2008)

WTF!?!?

You can't transfer Brawl save data!

So the game has to beaten for every single Wii separately...wtf that's going to ruin tournaments, someone's supposed to sit there and complete the game for each system or else play without all the characters?


----------



## Volke (Mar 4, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> WTF!?!?
> 
> You can't transfer Brawl save data!
> 
> So the game has to beaten for every single Wii separately...wtf that's going to ruin tournaments, someone's supposed to sit there and complete the game for each system or else play without all the characters?



Nintendo will probably have a Tourney Disc for SSBB. You know, just Vs Mode all characters and maps. Nothing else on it.


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 4, 2008)

that could be


----------



## Jazz (Mar 4, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Ganondorf's power bomb?



Sorry, wrestling was playing on Youtube XP

I meant his meteor smash


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 4, 2008)

lol wrestling


----------



## Jazz (Mar 4, 2008)

Well excuuuuuusssseee me, Princess


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 4, 2008)

hey i wrestle my self i just thought it was funny what happened


----------



## K-deps (Mar 4, 2008)

Ronin said:


> WHAT?!?!? A NEW CHALLENGER?!??!?!?!
> 
> ​



Please tell me thats photoshoped


----------



## Jazz (Mar 4, 2008)

...

Well excuuuuuusssseee me, Princess


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 4, 2008)

POWABOMBUUUUUU~


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 4, 2008)

marth i like your neew sig and avitar


----------



## K-deps (Mar 4, 2008)

Mario said:


> ...
> 
> Well excuuuuuusssseee me, Princess




Let's not start this again


Thanks Lee


----------



## Jazz (Mar 4, 2008)

Let's go then, nigra

:yu


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 4, 2008)

your welcome
i think he was reffering to me


----------



## Countach (Mar 4, 2008)

i was just wondering when does brawl come out?


----------



## Jazz (Mar 4, 2008)

March 9th US

Sometime in fall for EU


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 4, 2008)

Link owns marth's gay ass

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=jZgp_tM53ic&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ronin (Mar 4, 2008)

Marth said:


> Please tell me thats photoshoped



no its real. Its pikachu with ganon's .iso loaded.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 4, 2008)

YOU GUYS, REP ME

I'M TRYING TO WHORE ALL MY REP SO I CAN BE LUMIANRY


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 4, 2008)

Someone fill me in from some sigs/posts I've been seeing.

Is Marth gay?


----------



## Countach (Mar 4, 2008)

does anyone know when brawl comes out in japan?


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 4, 2008)

^It's been out,since Jan 31.
Joo purposely asking this?​


----------



## Ronin (Mar 4, 2008)

Countach said:


> does anyone know when brawl comes out in japan?



lol, did you really just ask that?


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 4, 2008)

Countach said:


> does anyone know when brawl comes out in japan?


How do I read first post?


----------



## K-deps (Mar 4, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Someone fill me in from some sigs/posts I've been seeing.
> 
> Is Marth gay?



Where'd you get that idea


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 4, 2008)

i feel sorry for the UK


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 4, 2008)

Volke said:


> Nintendo will probably have a Tourney Disc for SSBB. You know, just Vs Mode all characters and maps. Nothing else on it.



I meant for non-Nintendo sponsored ones...like the one I'm throwing in a few weeks...


----------



## Countach (Mar 4, 2008)

has anyone played the sse because my illegal copy only has vs mode, how is it?


----------



## Dark Aether (Mar 4, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Is Marth gay?



Marth is straight. 100%. Unlike Captain Falcon who is 100% overhyped ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). All his worshippers wanna suck his cock 



> does anyone know when brawl comes out in japan?



LAUNCH DATES:

Japan: 31 of JANUARY (IT'S ALREADY OUT)
U.S.: 9 of MARCH
Europe: some time before the APOCALYPSE

Got it?


----------



## Ronin (Mar 4, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDvQO-J4PaI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 4, 2008)

Video is no longer available


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 4, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> Marth is straight. 100%. Unlike Captain Falcon who is 100% overhyped ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). All his worshippers wanna suck his cock



Hell yeah we do!

I mean... :amazed


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2008)

For the love of all that's good 

It's cool and all (In a creepy sorta way), but it's been less than a month and people are already hackin' it.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 4, 2008)

Are people sure that you cant just switch it over to japanese?

I really, REALLY hate what they did with the american voices


----------



## qks (Mar 4, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> i feel sorry for the UK



*cries*


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2008)

@ Reckless: ah, phshaw, you're just use to hearing the JP voices. IMO, the only truly bad ones in the bunch are Pit and Wolf's voices.


----------



## Draydi (Mar 4, 2008)

What is Gamestop going to be using as a controller for the tourney? I've heard it was Wiimote with no nunchuck and I've also heard that it is both. Does it vary from store to store?


----------



## Jazz (Mar 4, 2008)

They're using the nunchuk


----------



## Akuma (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow that really sucks, it will be so awkward.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 4, 2008)

I think it was posted a few pages ago


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 4, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> Marth is straight. 100%. Unlike Captain Falcon who is 100% overhyped ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). All his worshippers wanna suck his cock


I will kill you.


----------



## Volke (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm so excited I already can't sleep...


----------



## Draydi (Mar 4, 2008)

Mario said:


> They're using the nunchuk


Thanks. 
That sucks though. I heard it was the hardest to get used to.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 4, 2008)

It is

Easiest is Just Wiimote, and Gamecube


----------



## Dark Aether (Mar 4, 2008)

Do you guys know what's stupid? I've been seeing topics like "when do you think SSB4 will be coming out?" "What characters do you want in SSB4?" "What should SSB4 be named?" 
Okay, Brawl isn't even out in AMERICA yet, it's been out for a MONTH and people are already freaking speculating like crazy about a sequel. WHAT THE FUCK 



> I will kill you.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 4, 2008)

SSB4?

What the flying fuck?


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 4, 2008)

<_< LOL @ people who don't own Wii's.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Mar 4, 2008)

CRAP I CANT SEEP AT NIGHT IM AFRAID ILL OVERSLEEP AND MISS BRAWL


----------



## Volke (Mar 4, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> CRAP I CANT SEEP AT NIGHT IM AFRAID ILL OVERSLEEP AND MISS BRAWL



LIEK O NOEZ, DATS A BEEG PROBLEM


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 4, 2008)

Shirker said:


> @ Reckless: ah, phshaw, you're just use to hearing the JP voices. IMO, the only truly bad ones in the bunch are Pit and Wolf's voices.



Yea but everyone knows japanese voice actors are WAY better at their jobs than american voice actors

Ike sounds like a little british schoolboy who just discovered his latent homosexual tendencies in the american version


----------



## Roy Mustang (Mar 4, 2008)

Volke said:


> LIEK O NOEZ, DATS A BEEG PROBLEM



15 OF MY FRIENDS ARE BEING TOTAL ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) AND NOW ITS LIKE A FUCKING FIGHT FOR WHO GETS THE GAME FIRST. WE ALL HAVE IT RESERVED AND ALL GOING TO THE SAME STORE AT LIKE SUNRISE OR EVEN BEFORE. I CANT SLEEP.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 4, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Yea but everyone knows japanese voice actors are WAY better at their jobs than american voice actors
> 
> Ike sounds like a little british schoolboy who just discovered his latent homosexual tendencies in the american version



QFT especially the "I fight for my friends" line.
that one was


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 4, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> 15 OF MY FRIENDS ARE BEING TOTAL ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) AND NOW ITS LIKE A FUCKING FIGHT FOR WHO GETS THE GAME FIRST. WE ALL HAVE IT RESERVED AND ALL GOING TO THE SAME STORE AT LIKE SUNRISE OR EVEN BEFORE. I CANT SLEEP.



Who cares who gets the game first.

All that matters is who will become the best at the game.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 4, 2008)

*monotone*

_I fight for my friends_


----------



## Nexas (Mar 4, 2008)

I just realized that I have Spring Break next week. Which means gives me a shit load of time for Smash Bros goodness


----------



## Roy Mustang (Mar 4, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Who cares who gets the game first.
> 
> All that matters is who will become the best at the game.



My friends are fucken tards who wont shut up if they win something. If that happens again I might /wrists, its VERY annoying.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 4, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> My friends are fucken tards who wont shut up if they win something. If that happens again I might /wrists, its VERY annoying.



Lmao oh.

When you get it just train/practice to become better than the rest of them, then just rub it in relentlessly every time you beat them.


----------



## Dark Aether (Mar 4, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> My friends are fucken tards who wont shut up if they win something. If that happens again I might /wrists, its VERY annoying.



I know how you feel. My friends are all going to the midnight release, they never cease to brag to me about it. Tch, at least I'm patient and don't waste sleepy time.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Mar 4, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lmao oh.
> 
> When you get it just train/practice to become better than the rest of them, then just rub it in relentlessly every time you beat them.


They didnt even have melee and think their the best at it


Dark Aether said:


> I know how you feel. My friends are all going to the midnight release, they never cease to brag to me about it. Tch, at least I'm patient and don't waste sleepy time.


lol k


----------



## Draydi (Mar 4, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> My friends are fucken tards who wont shut up if they win something. If that happens again I might /wrists, its VERY annoying.


Lmao same with a few of mine. If you lose you suck and if you win you "got lucky"

Oh, I forgot to ask. I tried looking, but I couldn't find the controls for Wiimote+nunchuck. Could someone either link the controls or post them? Thanks.


----------



## Volke (Mar 4, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> My friends are fucken tards who wont shut up if they win something. If that happens again I might /wrists, its VERY annoying.



I wish you luck then...


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 4, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> They didnt even have melee and think their the best at it



Lol, the hell? What tards.

Well it looks like you won't even need practice to beat them.


----------



## Volke (Mar 4, 2008)

I like how sarcasm is so easily detected around these parts


----------



## Roy Mustang (Mar 4, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lol, the hell? What tards.
> 
> Well it looks like you won't even need practice to beat them.



They'll porabbly go:

"LOLOL 3 vs 1! WHAT ARE YOU A PUSSY?"

But then I still will win and they say I cheated


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 4, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Yea but everyone knows japanese voice actors are WAY better at their jobs than american voice actors
> 
> Ike sounds like a little british schoolboy who just discovered his latent homosexual tendencies in the american version



man....ppl these days....VOICE DON'T REALLY MATTER HERE!



Roy Mustang said:


> They'll porabbly go:
> 
> "LOLOL 3 vs 1! WHAT ARE YOU A PUSSY?"
> 
> But then I still will win and they say I cheated



'LOL 3 vs 1!!!!  WHAT R U, PUSSY?!'

I don't think u can really cheat in Smash.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 4, 2008)

Volke said:


> I like how sarcasm is so easily detected around these parts



Uh...yeah. 



Roy Mustang said:


> They'll porabbly go:
> 
> "LOLOL 3 vs 1! WHAT ARE YOU A PUSSY?"
> 
> But then I still will win and they say I cheated



Haha seems like there's no winning when it comes to them. 

You win, they accuse you of cheating, or probably say you play the game way too much or some crap.

If you lose, then they'll say you suck and they're so god like.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Mar 4, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> man....ppl these days....VOICE DON'T REALLY MATTER HERE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"OMG THAT SMASH BALL SHOULDVE BEEN MINE, YOU MADE MY BATTERIES RUN OUT"


Violent-nin said:


> Uh...yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well we are canadians


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 4, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> Well we are canadians



You and your friends are Canadians?


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 4, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Haha seems like there's no winning when it comes to them.
> 
> You win, they accuse you of cheating, or probably say you play the game way too much or some crap.
> 
> If you lose, then they'll say you suck and they're so god like.



ahhhh....win is glory.  Glory is God.  God is gold....to them at least. 



Roy Mustang said:


> "OMG THAT SMASH BALL SHOULDVE BEEN MINE, YOU MADE MY BATTERIES RUN OUT"


WHAT KIND OF EXCUSE IS THAT!?


Have i made fun of Brawl today?


----------



## Roy Mustang (Mar 4, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> You and your friends are Canadians?


Indeed.


Linkaro said:


> ahhhh....win is glory.  Glory is God.  God is gold....to them at least.
> 
> 
> WHAT KIND OF EXCUSE IS THAT!?
> ...


THey're tards


----------



## K-deps (Mar 4, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> "OMG THAT SMASH BALL SHOULDVE BEEN MINE, YOU MADE MY BATTERIES RUN OUT"



These friends of yours really like winning


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 4, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> Indeed.



That's a surprise.

By what your friends sounded like I was 100% sure they were Americans. 


Just kidding Americans on the forum. Please don't kill me.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 4, 2008)

Meh, my friends and I get pretty competitive.  I don't like playing with a lot of my friends because they never let it go if they win once, or even kill you... My other friend is pretty well, he's bigger and stronger than the rest of us. And he's a huge ass sore loser, so he always like beats (hits you) when you beat him.  Some of my friends are cool about it though. But some of my friends then complain about items or stages, and then I just tell them that if they're not good enough to adjust to a new situation with items or stages then they aren't good enough to play the game. 

But yeah I know where you're coming from... All my friends and I make lame excuses when we lose, but most of the time we're just joking around.

Off topic: I'm Canadian too!


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 4, 2008)

Hmm there's a lot more Canadians around here than I thought there was.

Perhaps a while after the game comes out, we'll have a Canada vs USA tournament.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Mar 4, 2008)

Bloody Canadians


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Mar 5, 2008)

Snake Codec Talk ENGLISH Ep. 6​*WITH SONIC!*​
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGfdvbBHaOs[/YOUTUBE]

EVERYONE LOVES SONIC!​


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Mar 5, 2008)

BlueNinja44 said:


> Snake Codec Talk ENGLISH Ep. 6​*WITH SONIC!*​
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGfdvbBHaOs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> EVERYONE LOVES SONIC!​



Wii no can see village
Blood Canadians it all your fault


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 5, 2008)

How can Snake not like Sonic?

Hater.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 5, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> How can Snake not like Sonic?
> 
> Hater.


Apparently its because hedgehogs eat snakes.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 5, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Apparently its because hedgehogs eat snakes.


Snake eats snakes


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 5, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Snake eats snakes


Sonic probably ate his lunch then.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Mar 5, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Sonic probably ate his lunch then.



nah he's just jealous that Sonic is older than him but still looks 13


----------



## Mendrox (Mar 5, 2008)

I think it's because Snake wants to be the only First Party Character in the game. ^^


----------



## Ronin (Mar 5, 2008)

I agree with Snake, I hate Sonic too.


"Farting?, are you kidding me?"



> I think it's because Snake wants to be the only First Party Character in the game. ^^



Third party character, not first.

More Hax
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmoY1RmoZFA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuLHui7omLQ[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm really dissappointed that there's no Jiggly....now I can't own the crap out of it with snakes explosive attacks!


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 5, 2008)

does nyone know how to unlock sonic...?

i just got the game and want to unlock him first... even though ive unlocked ness and marth already 

edit: i figured it out...


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Mar 5, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Hmm there's a lot more Canadians around here than I thought there was.
> 
> Perhaps a while after the game comes out, we'll have a Canada vs USA tournament.



Canada would whip the US into oblivion. I'd like to be in that tournament.

Teh 100th post


----------



## Ronin (Mar 5, 2008)

UkkiThePlant said:


> I'm really dissappointed that there's no Jiggly....now I can't own the crap out of it with snakes explosive attacks!



Really? Theres no jiggs in the game? 



UkkiThePlant said:


> Canada would whip the US into oblivion. I'd like to be in that tournament.
> 
> Teh 100th post



Lol.



New Teks

Sweeping
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auBltiUJmdg[/YOUTUBE]

Scraping
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8W11-99UHR0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


			
				GAwes said:
			
		

> Ok, scraping also severly needs to be tested, some framerate data would help. In the video you are not simply looking at the auto l-cancel crap, i do show the 3 different speeds that i am saying exist. What i am proposing is that "scraping" is more of an A-cancel , as in, animation cancel. If you look at the video, you will see, that when you come up from the ledge with a ledgehop, and then DI against the stage, while coming up with an attack, as in "scraping the level" as shown, then the move coming down will seemingly cancel the remaining animation, even that which will not cancel in L Cancel with just a fast fall, you can try this on your own, you should be seeing a sort of brown smoke stuff from scraping the stage. Try this with loads of characters. With some, they are too floaty to do it apparently, and other moves seem unable to be cancelled, as in the animation. Such as the bair of bowser or loads of wario moves, they dont seem possible to cancel as the landing animation has to come out.
> 
> 
> THERE IS NO SCRAPING IN THE MIDDLE OF THE STAGE I AM JUST SHOWING YOU THAT THERE IS STILL ANIMATION EVEN WITH "AUTO L CANCEL" WITH FASTFALL


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Mar 5, 2008)

Animation cancels are like 90% of the Smash series...(starting to jump then attacking coming a ledge and attacking while halfway up, attacking then falling off a ledge into hanging position, wavedashing...)

Oh, and does wavedashing still work in Brawl? I was pretty good at that in Melee.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 5, 2008)

UkkiThePlant said:


> Oh, and does wavedashing still work in Brawl? I was pretty good at that in Melee.



lol, not at all. Except for squirtle, he can do it.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Mar 5, 2008)

Ronin said:


> lol, not at all. Except for squirtle, he can do it.



Darn. And I assume the Squirtle line was joke about his surfing move.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 5, 2008)

UkkiThePlant said:


> Darn. And I assume the Squirtle line was joke about his surfing move.



No. Squirtle can wave dash.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Mar 5, 2008)

Ronin said:


> No. Squirtle can wave dash.



Seriosuly? Why Squirtle?


----------



## Ronin (Mar 5, 2008)

UkkiThePlant said:


> Seriosuly? Why Squirtle?



It isnt really a wave dash but squirtles skid is so fast it looks like a wave dash. The properties are also similar to a wd since he can perform any attack out of it.


look at 00:25 and again around 1:00
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=lEobbhHsBCI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 5, 2008)

Eh squirtles "wavedashing" isn't even going to be a problem


----------



## Ronin (Mar 5, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Eh squirtles "wavedashing" isn't even going to be a problem



lol, you keep thinking that.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 5, 2008)

Ronin, your avatar scares me.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 5, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> Ronin, your avatar scares me.



Then its doing its intended task.


----------



## Bender (Mar 5, 2008)

I asked everyone I knew at school to get ready 

JUST FOUR more days left


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 5, 2008)

Ronin said:


> lol, you keep thinking that.



Hah, I will

Squirtle can only be out for about 2 mins before he gets fatigued, so all I have to do is not get owned by n00bs who spam his withdraw, and then wait till he has to switch out again


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 5, 2008)

Speaking of the PT,What's the amount of time before being able to switch back to a previous pokemon without it being fatigued and can go another 2 whole minutes?


What Reckless just said made me wonder,can someone switch,then switch all the way back after a while? or just have to wait 2 minutes and then switch?


----------



## Akuma (Mar 5, 2008)

After that vid , I have new respect for P trainer, he looks pretty cool, but ivysaur is so useless to me.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 5, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Then its doing its intended task.



I think it has scared me for life...I never needed to see Snake of all people do.....that... lol


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 5, 2008)

Akuma hear his voice and it will all go down


----------



## Ronin (Mar 5, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Hah, I will
> 
> Squirtle can only be out for about 2 mins before he gets fatigued, so all I have to do is not get owned by n00bs who spam his withdraw, and then wait till he has to switch out again



lol, ok. If you say so.


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 5, 2008)

anyone here think that jigglypuf should be kicked out


----------



## Roy Mustang (Mar 5, 2008)

jigglypuff is the original fox, stfu


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 5, 2008)

i know that but she sucks


----------



## Dark Aether (Mar 5, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> How can Snake not like Sonic?
> 
> Hater.



First of all, Snake and Sonic are practically the complete opposite in terms of personality. Second of all, Snakes are known to be part of a Hedgehog's diet. He might feel some kind of
3rd-party-brawl-character-rivalry with him too. That's my guess anyway.

Ronin, your avatar is .


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 5, 2008)

its mettaly disterbing


----------



## Jazz (Mar 5, 2008)

Dammit

My computer isn't working, so I have to type on this damn Wii :/


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 5, 2008)

how does that go


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 5, 2008)

Lol mario I used to have to do that all the time.
It's pretty annoying to point and click x].


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 5, 2008)

can u use youtube on it


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 5, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> i know that but she sucks


Actually Jigglypuff can be either male or female, theres no difference between their sprites in Diamond and Pearl (meanwhile Brawl's Pikachu is male due to its tail). And besides Jigglypuff is not so bad, and it was part of the original Smash Bros cast which is pretty iconic.


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 5, 2008)

i only caled it she because most people refer to jiggly she


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 5, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> i only caled it she because most people refer to jiggly she


Probably because its pink with a high voice.


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 5, 2008)

yep thats the reason


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 5, 2008)

But the pink panther's a dude 

Slowly,day by day,it gets closer.

and today's smashsite update wasn't that great,unless you didn't know bout the items.


----------



## Countach (Mar 5, 2008)

it all depends on what outfit u choose


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 5, 2008)

which basicly everyone does so its usless as usuall


----------



## Dark Aether (Mar 5, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Probably because its pink with a high voice.



Thinking about a Jigglypuff as male is as creepy as thinking about a gardevoir as male. The Appearances are just too feminine. Jigglypuff goes with a 'the more the merrier' kind of deal in Brawl to me, although it has long since lost its popularity.


----------



## Akuma (Mar 5, 2008)

Dark Aether I have a question, Why Sonic?


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 5, 2008)

the sonic hype is way to much


----------



## Akuma (Mar 5, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> the sonic hype is way to much




Very true, but think about it I dont wanna fight 3 fucking sonics online all the time. my gawd


----------



## Dark Aether (Mar 5, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Dark Aether I have a question, Why Sonic?



The games I grew up with as a kid, yeah i know just like loads of others right? But unlike a lot of the others, I actually played the newer (sucky) games, and remain a faithful fan of the series as it is, despite it's rough spots. Unlike the new masses of sonic-players who want to play him mostly just for his retro value. 

I love the 2D games the most, definitely. But I'm willing to accept a transition into 3D with a new style, Just like Mario got. Only problem being is that the developers just aren't doing a good job at making that transition. 

I actually like like the new characters in the games, Silver being the one exception. And I'm quite surprised and annoyed at the amount of people who bitch about Shadow being an AT and Silver being in Green Hill.

Sonic's also got the most badass personality, he's laid back and doesn't take bullshit,  and I really like his style of fighting. I'm really REALLY thankful to Sakurai for putting him in this game, it's pretty much the only instance where he gave us fans what we wanted and Brawl is gonna end up a better game as a result.

I could go on forever with this, but I doubt many people want to read a huge LAP. 

/endrant


----------



## Akuma (Mar 5, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> The games I grew up with as a kid, yeah i know just like loads of others right? But unlike a lot of the others, I actually played the newer (sucky) games, and remain a faithful fan of the series as it is, despite it's rough spots. Unlike the new masses of sonic-players who want to play him mostly just for his retro value.
> 
> I love the 2D games the most, definitely. But I'm willing to accept a transition into 3D with a new style, Just like Mario got. Only problem being is that the developers just aren't doing a good job at making that transition.
> 
> ...




Good enough for me, as long as your not a sonic ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Bender (Mar 5, 2008)

Ronin your avatar It's scaring me horrifying 


I think I'm gonna keep seeing that booty shaking in my head for the rest of my life.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 5, 2008)

Lol you guys gotta get out more if _that's_ the worst thing you've ever seen.

I think if anything it's hilarious,just shows how nintendo's slowly transforming into a T+ company,bwahahah.

and if you like a character,you like em 
Unless your a bandwagon jumper.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 5, 2008)

Today at work (I work at Target) I was doing the dock shipments and alas, what did I see? 

48 copies of Super Smash Bros Brawl in 2 boxes. I was shocked we got them in early. 

I might be able to get my copy early but it all depends if the machines let me. I hope so.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 5, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Good enough for me, as long as your not a sonic ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Luckily most of them won't be able to figure out how to unlock Sonic cuz they can't use teh interweb.




Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Today at work (I work at Target) I was doing the dock shipments and alas, what did I see?
> 
> 48 copies of Super Smash Bros Brawl in 2 boxes. I was shocked we got them in early.
> 
> I might be able to get my copy early but it all depends if the machines let me. I hope so.



I think that you should steal us all a copy and mail them to us (You'll get reps!)


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 5, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Good enough for me, as long as your not a sonic ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


i agree
i like sonic but the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are annoing


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 5, 2008)

won't you get in serious trouble if you take one early? :/


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 5, 2008)

well thats ovious


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _The rumored secret character only for the U.S. Brawl version_ 




This pic always going to crack me up when I see it 




Oh, yea..the U.S. opening intro kinda sucks tbh. Melee's intro was a bit better :/


----------



## Masurao (Mar 5, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> *Spoiler*: _The rumored secret character only for the U.S. Brawl version_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lmfao....that would be hilarious.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 5, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> *Spoiler*: _The rumored secret character only for the U.S. Brawl version_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.



> Oh, yea..the U.S. opening intro kinda sucks tbh. Melee's intro was a bit better :/


What do you mean U.S.? All versions have the same intro, yes?


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 5, 2008)

I hate Tingle.

Anyway are you ready to get WTF pwned by Fox and Captain Falcon. Cause I am ready to do the WTF PWNing.


----------



## Countach (Mar 5, 2008)

i wish kenpachi was in brawl, but only if he never uses two hands


----------



## Ronin (Mar 5, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> Ronin, your avatar is so awesome that you have to create a new word to describe it, something like sexyfine.



I took the liberty of fixing it for you



Blaze of Glory said:


> Ronin your avatar It's scaring me horrifying
> 
> 
> I think I'm gonna keep seeing that booty shaking in my head for the rest of my life.


mission accomplished



Lee1993 said:


> i agree
> i like sonic but the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are annoing



I also agree.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 5, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> Oh, yea..the U.S. opening intro kinda sucks tbh. Melee's intro was a bit better :/



Same intro as JP, dude. Atleast it should be.

I agree though. The Melee one felt more original. Brawl's just seems spliced together like a bad AMV. Not to say I don't like it, I'm sure we all expected mor. One thing that's cool about it though, they brought back that feature where if you unlock a character, they show up in the intro. SSB did it, and Brawl is doing it now, only in a cooler looking way.


----------



## Dark Aether (Mar 5, 2008)

What is the actual definition of a Sonic '^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)' anyway? A tard?


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 5, 2008)

Ronin said:


> lol, ok. If you say so.



lol When I get my Wii online, ill give you my friend code and we'll see what your squirtle can do


----------



## Ronin (Mar 5, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> What is the actual definition of a Sonic '^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)' anyway? A tard?



pretty much, you got nothing to worry about. Your a sonic fiend, not a tard.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 5, 2008)

I want a "Smash Bros. Brawl Primer - What You Need to Know Before You Tourney on Saturday"...

Anyone?


----------



## Dark Aether (Mar 5, 2008)

Ronin said:


> pretty much, you got nothing to worry about. Your a sonic fiend, not a tard.



Thanks, I like that term. 'Sonic Fiend'.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 5, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> won't you get in serious trouble if you take one early? :/



Most likely very serious...if he gets caught...


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 5, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> anyone here think that jigglypuf should be kicked out


No...





Lee1993 said:


> i know that but she sucks



I will f'ing destroy you. 

[YOUTUBE]SxxR1cax16U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 5, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> What do you mean U.S.? All versions have the same intro, yes?



Yea, the jap and U.S. versions are pretty much the same. But some of the scenes were changed in the U.S. intro even though they didn't make it any better  

Though the intro music alone will be awesome enough 



Shirker said:


> Same intro as JP, dude. Atleast it should be.
> 
> I agree though. The Melee one felt more original. Brawl's just seems spliced together like a bad AMV. Not to say I don't like it, I'm sure we all expected mor. One thing that's cool about it though, they brought back that feature where if you unlock a character, they show up in the intro. SSM did it, and Brawl is doing it now, only in a cooler looking way.



Well, they're basically using the CGI cutscenes from the SSE, which are awesome. Though I expected something entirely different, but I guess it's the gameplay that's more important


----------



## Roy Mustang (Mar 5, 2008)

Ronin your avatar is annoying and awesome


----------



## FFLN (Mar 5, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Same intro as JP, dude. Atleast it should be.
> 
> I agree though. The Melee one felt more original. Brawl's just seems spliced together like a bad AMV. Not to say I don't like it, I'm sure we all expected mor. One thing that's cool about it though, they brought back that feature where if you unlock a character, they show up in the intro. SSM did it, and Brawl is doing it now, only in a cooler looking way.



Melee did that? I never noticed. Or maybe I did, but just forgot.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 5, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> Yea, the jap and U.S. versions are pretty much the same. But some of the scenes were changed in the U.S. intro even though they didn't make it any better
> 
> Though the intro music alone will be awesome enough


You sure that isn't because the other intro you saw had all the characters already unlocked? It's reasonable enough to say that it changes when you get the characters.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 5, 2008)

FFLN said:


> Melee did that? I never noticed. Or maybe I did, but just forgot.



Sorry, I typed wrong, Melee never did it, just SSB1. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 5, 2008)

I lol everytime I see Ronin's avatar.  Simpsons reference for teh win.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 5, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> won't you get in serious trouble if you take one early? :/


Depends if the machine stops me or not. We work we have street dates for games and all but tons of times they are put out early. Mostly by the backroom team not knowing street dates. If it's a major release the machine will manually stop it like with Halo 3 but there have been games where it's not stopped that way. One that comes to mind is Super Mario Galaxy. It wasn't stopped at all by the machines and luckily that worked out for me. I'm not sure with Brawl though so I'll have to see.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Mar 5, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> I want a "Smash Bros. Brawl Primer - What You Need to Know Before You Tourney on Saturday"...
> 
> Anyone?



Find out when the tournament starts. My local one starts at 10:00, but I have heard of ones starting at 11:00 and Midnight. Make sure that if you have to sign up at yours, then you are signed up.

As far as tips for gameplay go:
They are 1 minute 1 stock matches, with sudden death if it is a tie. Because of this, a character with good recovery would be best, just to make sure you don't die. Additionally, make sure to pick someone that you think you could get a solid hit in with in the case of Sudden Death.  

Don't try anything fancy, Brawl plays very different than Melee, so be prepared to deal with that. In the case of items being used, make sure to read up on the different items so you don't get caught off guard by the new ones and can use them to your advantage. 

Anyone else have anything to contribute?


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 5, 2008)

Dietsunkist said:


> Anyone else have anything to contribute?



Yea

Dont get cocky and dont suck hard


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Mar 5, 2008)

Read up at smashboards on the characters you plan to use
to get some strategies and basic rundown of the characters


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 5, 2008)

Those standing poses.....they remind me a lot of MvC2....


----------



## Dave (Mar 5, 2008)

great advice, ill have to abide by it carefully


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 6, 2008)

Dietsunkist said:


> They are 1 minute 1 stock matches, with sudden death if it is a tie...



Awww...damn...so no time to get used to the new dynamics or adjust to a new character at all...

So basically, pick Fox.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 6, 2008)

Whatever happens Saturday.

Everyone will lie about it on the Internetz.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Mar 6, 2008)

Funny Character Mods 
Might have been posted before

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]8ZDgjDnWLM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]zmoY1RmoZFA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]iuLHui7omLQ[/YOUTUBE]




EDIT: It seems the first video isn't there anymore

EDIT2: it seems they're jump and B moves same the same


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah those mods are hilarious. Toon Link freaks me out though...


----------



## Bender (Mar 6, 2008)

Aye, y'all won't believe it but when my dad went to gamestop today they said that they'd have a midnight  opening for the game on Saturday. Ain't this sweet you can go a day earlier to gon and buy da game. 

Just as I thought 

I can go get it earlier


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 6, 2008)

Pikaman was awesome, and that Peach (Sonic) is horrifying. 

Luca-Mario looked quite good though.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 6, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Aye, y'all won't believe it but when my dad went to gamestop today they said that they'd have a midnight  opening for the game on Saturday. Ain't this sweet you can go a day earlier to gon and buy da game.
> 
> Just as I thought
> 
> I can go get it earlier



Saturday night to have it released at midnight? Or Friday night to have it released at midnight into Saturday morning?...

Either way, it's still coming out


----------



## Bender (Mar 6, 2008)

Yoshitsune said:


> Saturday night to have it released at midnight? Or Friday night to have it released at midnight into Saturday morning?...
> 
> Either way, it's still coming out



Saturday night

at  12:00

Where I live it gon' be open and one of the doors open

I'm gon rush in and beat anybody's ass who in my way. Don't give a darn who it is.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 6, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Where I live it gon' be open and one of the doors open
> 
> I'm gon rush in and beat anybody's ass who in my way. Don't give a darn who it is.



Haha, there's a tournament at the one I'm going. Gonna be up all night~


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah my tournament is at 9.

<_< is it gonna last 3 hours... I hope so, cuz I ain't leaving without my game...


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 6, 2008)

You lucky bastards.


----------



## froni (Mar 6, 2008)

Just got my preorder in today, can't wait until Sunday 12am!


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Mar 6, 2008)

ROB has been announced


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 6, 2008)

what the fuck?  you can apply different movesets to characters?  is this in the game itself or do you have to use some kinda cheat device?


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 6, 2008)

With these character model changes it shouldn't be too long before we see a Smash Bros Machinima. I hope we get one as great as Ignis Solus.

Well with R.O.B added instead of Mr Game & Watch this means that the order is as follows: Ganondorf, Mr Game & Watch, Jigglypuff, Toon Link and finally Wolf. Anyway here is my character icon chart with the new R.O.B image.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 6, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> what the fuck?  you can apply different movesets to characters?  is this in the game itself or do you have to use some kinda cheat device?


It's done through hacking the .ISO.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 6, 2008)

Yoshitsune said:


> Haha, there's a tournament at the one I'm going. Gonna be up all night~



lol wtf thatz not mah quote... 

-------------------------------

OK Y'ALL

So, I'm entering the tourney Saturday having not tried Brawl, and only scratched the surface of researching it, and I'm trying to decide who to pick...

I'm a Fox main in Melee. I'm pretty good, it takes a tourney-level player to beat me, but I can't win most tourneys because I'm just not into advanced moves. For example, I only use shine for reflecting projectiles, so Fox's lack of waveshine or whatever in Brawl means nothing to me. Just good ol' fashioned well-timed fighting...

I'm actually currently leaning towards DK. Considering the rules, he's tough and heavy and packs a wallop, seems a good choice for not dying and getting that 1-min kill. He's far from my main in melee, but he seems so buffed for Brawl...however, the possibility of a DK vs Ike match instills the FEAR in me...

Advice my fellow smashers? It is much appreciated...


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 6, 2008)

Pick someone who'll have a higher survivability rate.  I dunno if the one you're going to will have all the unlocked characters, but Ike is a good choice.  Spacing is obviously key, but his moves have such long range and kill at a low % so he's definitely money.  DK... eh, good luck.  Just pick Zelda.  She's fucking beast in this game.

If everyone is unlocked though... Snake.  Snake wins by default.  I had some friends over the other night I'll admit I was using them to test my viability against those who haven't played Brawl let alone against a decent Snake, and I was quite happy with the result again and again and again.

I dunno if I'll enter though.  I'd rather just have friends over and drink while playing.  Chemistry is gonna hit it up though for sure.  Best Metaknight in So Cal. =)

Oh yeah, and if you ever get the chance while playing the edge guarding game, jump on their head (which is rare as fuck).  Best way to end the match.  Game, blouses.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 6, 2008)

_Everyone_ is planning to use Ike I think... ¬_¬

In a few hours when GS opens I'm gonna call and ask for all their details. If the prize is null or super crappy I think I might choose random... 

Good DK video...


----------



## K-deps (Mar 6, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Pick someone who'll have a higher survivability rate.  I dunno if the one you're going to will have all the unlocked characters, but Ike is a good choice.  Spacing is obviously key, but his moves have such long range and kill at a low % so he's definitely money.  DK... eh, good luck.  Just pick Zelda.  She's fucking beast in this game.
> 
> If everyone is unlocked though... Snake.  Snake wins by default.  I had some friends over the other night I'll admit I was using them to test my viability against those who haven't played Brawl let alone against a decent Snake, and I was quite happy with the result again and again and again.
> 
> ...



Chappelle Show reference.
 Didn't know people here watched it. 

I also prefer hanging out with friends and playing rather then play in a tourney.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 6, 2008)

Marth said:


> Chappelle Show reference.
> Didn't know people here watched it.
> 
> I also prefer hanging out with friends and playing rather then play in a tourney.



You want some pancakes....bitches.


EDIT: Marth, get on aim if you have time.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 6, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> You don't get much higher than DK...



DEDEDE, DEDEDE!  He's pretty beast in his own right and I personally think he's better than DK, but if you're more accustomed to DK then be my guest.  Considering the 1 minute rule, I don't think you'd have too much trouble around it if you play safe.

But if "veteran" Brawl players show up, I can see MK, Zelda, Ike and the occasional Zero Suit trouncing the competition assuming nothing is unlocked.



> Chappelle Show reference.


You and your crew versus me and the Revolution. 



> I also prefer hanging out with friends and playing rather then play in a tourney.


Yeah, I don't like getting too serious when it comes to games like Brawl, but I should enter with my bro only to meet up at the end of the tourney. XD  I'll rock ZSS though.  Fave character by far.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 6, 2008)

ZSS starting items rape...


----------



## jkingler (Mar 6, 2008)

ZSS is super complete and deep, from what I've seen online. Is this an accurate description, DS? 

/looks forward to her, Snake, and Sonic the most, though everyone looks fun in their own right


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 6, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> ZSS starting items rape...


Exactly.  Plus they have awesome knockback. =)



			
				jkingler =p said:
			
		

> ZSS is super complete and deep, from what I've seen online. Is this an accurate description, DS?


Hmmm... I'll say this.  Her range is awesome for her size and she has ground and air game.  Best move to fuck with people is dash back > forward + b.  Her fwd + b is much better than her f-smash by far and her up tilt and up air rule.  Her up+b is not just good as a tether recovery (which she can grab off screen in battlefield) but as a useful way to poke and continue combos.  It also spikes down on the last hit. >=D  Another awesome move she has is her down+b which is basically her triple jump.  It has a few invincibility frames and pressing A during it will spike down or horizontally.  Her neutral air hits behind her and her back air (like all characters) is beast.  Her neutral b is so useful too.  Limited stun which opens up for tons of up-tilt action.  Of course, her down side is that she'll get punted pretty quick. XD

So yeah, she's a lot deeper than I thought she would be.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Mar 6, 2008)

I got a question how awkward is Snake he looks really cool but in the videos some of his moves seem a little awkward.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Mar 6, 2008)

enough with the gay marth and ike  bullshit.

It's all about PIT and MetaKnight


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 6, 2008)

SmashBoards are sayin' Pit and MK are definite instant losses if you try to play them in the tourney and it's your first tiem...


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Mar 6, 2008)

fuck the smash boards!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
those with real smash skill wouldn't play with easy characters like a certain gay swordsman i know


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 6, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> SmashBoards are sayin' Pit and MK are definite instant losses if you try to play them in the tourney and it's your first tiem...



Heh, pretty much.  It takes time to get used to their air game.



> fuck the smash boards!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> those with real smash skill wouldn't play with easy characters like a certain gay swordsman i know


Wow, who are you?



> I got a question how awkward is Snake he looks really cool but in the videos some of his moves seem a little awkward.


He is indeed different since he's sluggish and has some unorthodox moves, especially his smashes.  But he's so awesome in every aspect.  Nearly every move he has can kill at low percentages besides the cypher. =P


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Mar 6, 2008)

arcanecapricorn said:


> fuck the smash boards!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> those with real smash skill wouldn't play with easy characters like a certain gay swordsman i know



I heared some one say that Pit has a girly voice.



Donkey Show said:


> He is indeed different since he's sluggish and has some unorthodox moves, especially his smashes.  But he's so awesome in every aspect.  Nearly every move he has can kill at low percentages besides the cypher. =P



I think I might be maining him than he seems like he would be a good challenge to master.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't play Ness so I couldn't tell you.  My character set goes like this, in no particular order.

ZSS
Snake
Ike
Wolf
Metaknight
PKMN trainer
and I'm working on Falco and Dedede


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Mar 6, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> I don't play Ness so I couldn't tell you.  My character set goes like this, in no particular order.
> 
> ZSS
> Snake
> ...



Is almost the same as my list of characters I want to play in Brawl. How much does PT deliver for a big fan of the Kanto PKMN starters


----------



## Roy Mustang (Mar 6, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> SmashBoards are sayin' Pit and MK are definite instant losses if you try to play them in the tourney and it's your first tiem...



Your signature makes me wonder why I main with Marth

But then I look at Roy not getting into brawl and that proves Marth is awesome still


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Mar 6, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> Your signature makes me wonder why I main with Marth
> 
> But then I look at Roy not getting into brawl and that proves Marth is awesome still


 
You can try Piy or MK but I wouldn't recomend it cuz they pley a little differently but you could always go over to Youtube and watch some videos inclusing them and you might get an idea on what your gonna be doing


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 6, 2008)

I wouldn't try metaknight for the tourney mang.

He has very good recovery, but he's also incredibly light so you could get KO'ed very easily if you don't really know what you are doing. He also has low KO potential from what Ive gathered, but I heard his downsmash can get the job done. If you watch videos of him online, get a good idea of his combos. Ive seen some good players use him (gimpyfish for example) and MK can rack up damage rather quickly with his quick-ass sword.

As for pit, he'd probably be the better choice, mostly because he's heavier and you can come back from ANYTHING with his Up+b. Not sure how good he is for KO'ing, but like everyone else said, check him out, Ive seen some pretty good pit players.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Mar 6, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> You can try Piy or MK but I wouldn't recomend it cuz they pley a little differently but you could always go over to Youtube and watch some videos inclusing them and you might get an idea on what your gonna be doing



Well I main with Link aswell so I dont really wanna try Metaknigt, Pit...maybe.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 6, 2008)

^ links gd enough... should stick with him... but i would pick mknight over pit


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm gonna main as Pit more than likely....


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 6, 2008)

Why no one talking bout Captain Falcon?


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Mar 6, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> Why no one talking bout Captain Falcon?



Maybye people fear the Falcon Punch.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 6, 2008)

Maybe people will be less likely to recieve the Falcon Punch if they talk about it.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 6, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> Maybe people will be less likely to recieve the Falcon Punch if they talk about it.



The Falcon Punch is an inevitable part of society just like herpes and anal leakage is for gay people.


----------



## Draydi (Mar 6, 2008)

*Sheik*

How differently does Sheik play compared to in melee? She was my second main in melee (first being Marth) and I plan on using her in the tourney. So I was wondering if she is about the same.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 6, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> Why no one talking bout Captain Falcon?



Because hes the gayest character in smash brothers


----------



## Roy Mustang (Mar 6, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Because hes the gayest character in smash brothers



I think you do have cancer, its effecting your way you think man


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Mar 6, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Because hes the gayest character in smash brothers



Your thinking of Marth.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 6, 2008)

Come on

He wears a purple spandex suit and GOLD BUTTONS ON HIS NIPPLES


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 6, 2008)

Espada#4 said:


> How differently does Sheik play compared to in melee? She was my second main in melee (first being Marth) and I plan on using her in the tourney. So I was wondering if she is about the same.



not much different... i didnt use her myself but when i was fighting someone using her she was the same... fast moves, lacks a lil power


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 6, 2008)

Espada#4 said:


> How differently does Sheik play compared to in melee? She was my second main in melee (first being Marth) and I plan on using her in the tourney. So I was wondering if she is about the same.


She's been smacked with a nerf bat, thankfully.

Plays pretty much the same but her side air attack isn't as cheap as it was in Melee and most people seem to prefer Zelda over her in Brawl.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Mar 6, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Come on
> 
> He wears a purple spandex suit and GOLD BUTTONS ON HIS NIPPLES



viral wears a spandex in the last ep of TTGL

he's not gay


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 6, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> viral wears a spandex in the last ep of TTGL
> 
> he's not gay



He also doesnt have gold buttons on his nipples


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Mar 6, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Come on
> 
> He wears a purple spandex suit and GOLD BUTTONS ON HIS NIPPLES



Hey now Golden Nipples are the sing of a straight man. Also do you really want to get Falcon Punched for calling him gay.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 6, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Come on
> 
> He wears a purple spandex suit and GOLD BUTTONS ON HIS NIPPLES



I agree with Roy Mustang, you have brain cancer.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Mar 6, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> He also doesnt have gold buttons on his nipples



There is no such thing as Gold in TTGLverse. He would of had them by now. Hell, KAMINA would have them by now.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 6, 2008)

But Kamina doesn't wear any suit over his nipples.  Ouch, that would be painful.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 6, 2008)

Johnny Turbo said:


> Hey now Golden Nipples are the sing of a straight man. Also do you really want to get Falcon Punched for calling him gay.



lol I might get hit with it because of that reverse falcon punch they put in

But I own scrubs who main captain falcon


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Mar 6, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> lol I might get hit with it because of that reverse falcon punch they put in
> 
> But I own scrubs who main captain falcon



What do you main any way.

I love beating people who use Fox myself.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 6, 2008)

In melee it was Link and pikachu


----------



## Icy_eagle (Mar 6, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> lol I might get hit with it because of that reverse falcon punch they put in
> 
> But I own scrubs who main captain falcon



Well duh, scrubs can't handle his manliness.

Talking about manliness, a new challenger approaches. Can you handle it?


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 6, 2008)

Icy_eagle said:


> Well duh, scrubs can't handle his manliness.
> 
> Talking about manliness, a new challenger approaches. Can you handle it?



LOL Thats awesome 

a new meme?


----------



## Roy Mustang (Mar 6, 2008)

lol pikaman


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Mar 6, 2008)

Icy_eagle said:


> Well duh, scrubs can't handle his manliness.
> 
> Talking about manliness, a new challenger approaches. Can you handle it?



Is that from the Glitch moveset swap thing.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 6, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> LOL Thats awesome
> 
> a new meme?




Pikaman has gone mainstream
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 6, 2008)

Shit, Pikaman is official now


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Mar 6, 2008)

The next Pokemon game will now be named Pokemon: Pikaman Killz u all


----------



## Masurao (Mar 6, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Pikaman has gone mainstream
> *Spoiler*: __



Wtf? Lol...Pikaman from the moveswap thing was pretty hilarious.


----------



## Draydi (Mar 6, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> not much different... i didnt use her myself but when i was fighting someone using her she was the same... fast moves, lacks a lil power





TenshiOni said:


> She's been smacked with a nerf bat, thankfully.
> 
> Plays pretty much the same but her side air attack isn't as cheap as it was in Melee and most people seem to prefer Zelda over her in Brawl.



Ah, Ok. Thanks. At least she plays mostly the same.


----------



## Dave (Mar 6, 2008)

pikaman, i should draw him


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 6, 2008)

How does one get Pikaman in the game?


----------



## Ronin (Mar 6, 2008)

Dave said:


> pikaman, i should draw him



After seeing your avy I have the urge to turn on my ps2 again.


Anyone who vs Ike in the gamestop tourney. Let me give you a tip, get him off the stage and edgeguard/ edgehog like a bitch. Remember his best use of recovery is side b. Once his side be makes contact he begins to drop, and fast. Pick Diddy, ROB, people who can throw solid projectiles, not lasers. when hes coming back with the side be, spam projectiles until he hits one and drops to his death.


----------



## Bender (Mar 6, 2008)

My main gonna be none other then 


Mario 




What yours gonna be?


----------



## Hiruko (Mar 6, 2008)

King Dedede of course.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 6, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> My main gonna be none other then
> 
> 
> Mario
> ...


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## NinjaM (Mar 6, 2008)

Talked to GameStop. The useless bastard could tell me _nothing_ other than 1v1 matches.

He said HQ is keepin' a tight lip on it, and that they're waiting to get in (possibly a special copy of) Brawl for the tourney still...


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 6, 2008)

Didn't I mention him already?


----------



## K-deps (Mar 6, 2008)

I would post Marth.
But I'm not dumb


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 6, 2008)

r u sure about that


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 6, 2008)

How many ways do I have to show it...


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 6, 2008)

probbaly over 9000


----------



## Icy_eagle (Mar 6, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Pikaman has gone mainstream
> *Spoiler*: __



wow wtf, where is this?

PIKAMAN WILL CONQUER THE WORLD!! NOTHING CAN RESIST THOSE LEGS 

As for my main:

who'd have guessed 



Your sig scares me Hiruko


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 6, 2008)

o i wouldnt


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Mar 6, 2008)

I have a plan for 2 rotating team of three as my mains. But I guess you could say my main main is gonna be Snake.


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 6, 2008)

with snake can u only get info on his stage or any other


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 6, 2008)

Johnny Turbo said:


> I have a plan for 2 rotating team of three as my mains. But I guess you could say my main main is gonna be Snake.



Werz ur pic????!?!?!???!


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Mar 6, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Werz ur pic????!?!?!???!


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 6, 2008)

Haha nice Kirby-Snake pic


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Mar 6, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Haha nice Kirby-Snake pic



That was my desktop when I had my own computer.


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 6, 2008)

damn kirby pwned


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 6, 2008)

Johnny Turbo said:


> That was my desktop when I had my own computer.



Where'd you find it? (Reps)


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 6, 2008)

I still say thats argueably one of the greatest images of all time.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 6, 2008)

I will main..._everybody_...

...except Marth...


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 6, 2008)

aw shit my post got deleated
anyway Roy needs to replace Marth


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 6, 2008)

How do u unlock sonic?


----------



## Dark Aether (Mar 6, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> How do u unlock sonic?



1. Beat Subspace Emissary.

2. Play 300 Vs. Matches.

3. This one's kind of special, but it's confirmed. It has to do with running distance, if you have 2 players and run back and forth on FD without fighting for 10-15 minutes on Vs., Sonic will appear after the match is done. It's the easiest/fastest way to unlock him so far.

4. If the one above is actually false, then it would be classic mode with 10 characters, but it hasn't been proven by many people.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 6, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> *3. This one's kind of special, but it's confirmed. It has to do with running distance, if you have 2 players and run back and forth on FD without fighting for 10-15 minutes on Vs., Sonic will appear after the match is done. It's the easiest/fastest way to unlock him so far.*



WHAT THE FUCK 

lol thats so random, but thats it? Just run back and forth on Final Destination for 10-15 mins?

Well cool man thanks, I was wondering since Sakurai didn't have it listed on Dojo


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 6, 2008)

I was talking to Toshiya of apforums and he said he got his hands on a copy of the American version.

He's either the biggest liar on Earth or the luckiest bastard on Earth.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 6, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> I was talking to Toshiya of apforums and he said he got his hands on a copy of the American version.
> 
> He's either the biggest liar on Earth or the luckiest bastard on Earth.



ap= arlong park? Does that forum still exist?


----------



## Dark Aether (Mar 6, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> WHAT THE FUCK
> 
> lol thats so random, but thats it? Just run back and forth on Final Destination for 10-15 mins?
> 
> Well cool man thanks, I was wondering since Sakurai didn't have it listed on Dojo



I know, it is weird lol. But it has been confirmed by quite a few people as Sonic has ended up the FIRST character they unlocked. I wish Sakurai would remember to put up Sonic and Snake's unlocks to be accurate though...


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 6, 2008)

you guys make me sick!

blender posting


----------



## Jazz (Mar 6, 2008)

Arlong Park still exists 

CPU still busted

u no wat? fuck this, I'm playing Super Luigi Galaxy


----------



## DigitalYogurt (Mar 6, 2008)

That video is fake.


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 6, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> WHAT THE FUCK
> 
> lol thats so random, but thats it? Just run back and forth on Final Destination for 10-15 mins?
> 
> Well cool man thanks, I was wondering since Sakurai didn't have it listed on Dojo


u need to unlock snake also and he didnt say anything


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 6, 2008)

Ronin said:


> ap= arlong park? Does that forum still exist?



Sadly, Asshole Park still exists.  But at least they have some decent people there like Ms. Cricket & Dinty.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 6, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> WHAT THE FUCK
> 
> lol thats so random, but thats it? Just run back and forth on Final Destination for 10-15 mins?
> 
> Well cool man thanks, I was wondering since Sakurai didn't have it listed on Dojo



Makes sense. Didn't even melee track running distance? The game makes Sonic appear after you cover so many total meters ran...a nice nod to Sonic's specialty...


----------



## Dark Aether (Mar 6, 2008)

whoop-di-doo, I'm going to the Midnight Release/Tournament. I'm going to get my ass kicked, oh well I'm mainly going to the tourney to fill up time before midnight anyways.

The games are gonna be 1 minute long, so apparently going for a heavier character is the best bet to rack up a KO quickly. Ike is the best choice from what I've heard, though Lucas is supposed to be good too with his beastly upsmash.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 6, 2008)

For a clone, Lucas actually looks interesting to me


----------



## Masurao (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah Lucas looks fun to play as. I might actually use him every so often.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 6, 2008)

I got a question.
I reserved the game but I'm still going at midnight to go get it. Should I wait to go to my friends house in the morning, or play it right when I get home?


----------



## Masurao (Mar 6, 2008)

Marth said:


> I got a question.
> I reserved the game but I'm still going at midnight to go get it. Should I wait to go to my friends house in the morning, or play it right when I get home?



Play it when you get home, and BTW what happened to "I'M Married a.k.a not gay?"


----------



## K-deps (Mar 6, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Play it when you get home, and BTW what happened to "I'M Married a.k.a not gay?"



As you can see "Theres no gay person in my sig"


----------



## Masurao (Mar 6, 2008)

Marth said:


> As you can see "Theres no gay person in my sig"



Lol..I see. At any rate, I would play it as soon as you get it. Don't tourture yourself waiting until the morning. I doubt you'll be able to sleep with Brawl sitting on your shelf anyway.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 6, 2008)

Marth said:


> I got a question.
> I reserved the game but I'm still going at midnight to go get it. Should I wait to go to my friends house in the morning, or play it right when I get home?



PLAY THAT SHIT ALL NIGHT SO YOU CAN WHOOP HIS ASS THE NEXT DAY

Seriously, just play it, you know you will no matter what we tell you


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Mar 6, 2008)

Corneria is MK's nightmare >.>
I lost a mini Tourny cuz of the matchup I did horrible it ruined my strategy


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 6, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> Corneria is MK's nightmare >.>
> I lost a mini Tourny cuz of the matchup I did horrible it ruined my strategy



Why is corneria so bad for MK?


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Mar 6, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Why is corneria so bad for MK?



IDK I guess it  was just bad for me


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 7, 2008)

Marth said:


> As you can see "Theres no gay person in my sig"



My sig has a discerning opinion...


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Mar 7, 2008)

I took the week off work to play Brawl. There, I said it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 7, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> IDK I guess it  was just bad for me



LOL, it's more bad for you.  It's basically a tilting battlefield and really doesn't have any disadvantages towards MK.


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 7, 2008)

Less than 48 hours!!! And just think! You sleep approximately 12 of those hours!

...

Sounds better than 2 days.

...

D:


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey DK, can you do me a favor? I got a big question for you...

What happens in tournament mode if you choose Random for your character? Does it randomize each round or just at the beginning?


----------



## Bender (Mar 7, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> I took the week off work to play Brawl. There, I said it.



LOL 

Man, I should,ve taken time off too

I got work on Saturday

Though it only 3-7 o clock

So not bad

I pray though that I don't have work on Sunday 

I wanna spend all that time kickin ass on Super Smash Bros. Brawl 






> Less than 48 hours!!! And just think! You sleep approximately 12 of those hours!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




Hey Tenshi who your main character gonna be for smash online?


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 7, 2008)

Who do you think?


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Mar 7, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Less than 48 hours!!! And just think! You sleep approximately 12 of those hours!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



It's more than that unless you have a midnight release... which every EB in Vancouver is except mine, apparently... 



Blaze of Glory said:


> LOL
> 
> Man, I should,ve taken time off too



Fool, you should've thought of this a month ago, like I! I have a bunch of friends coming to visit for a week, its gonna be awesome... and smelly.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 7, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Hey DK, can you do me a favor? I got a big question for you...
> 
> What happens in tournament mode if you choose Random for your character? Does it randomize each round or just at the beginning?



I believe it's just at the beginning but I'd have to check after work tomorrow.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 7, 2008)

I am getting brawl for 9.99 at gamespot! That trade in deal works for me! especially how that the two of the games they would accept, I only payed 10 bucks a pop for :0


----------



## Bender (Mar 7, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> It's more than that unless you have a midnight release... which every EB in Vancouver is except mine, apparently...
> 
> 
> 
> Fool, you should've thought of this a month ago, like I! I have a bunch of friends coming to visit for a week, its gonna be awesome... and smelly.



Because I decided to try and rely on faith rather than take a day off 


Meh, I,ll take time off next week


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 7, 2008)

WE GET PICTURE!!!!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 





Wannn mess with me?





*Spoiler*: __ 





I WON!




*Spoiler*: __ 





uhh.....yeah...um.....





*Spoiler*: __ 





YOSHI SOUP!!!!





*Spoiler*: __ 





I believe I can fly!






What is it with ZZS and Snake?

Now this is pure win!


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 7, 2008)

"Tingle's Dream"

I call bullocks...


----------



## Icy_eagle (Mar 7, 2008)

lol zelda


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Mar 7, 2008)




----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2008)

You.....Bitch!


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 7, 2008)




----------



## Sinz-90XX (Mar 7, 2008)

Link. All the friggin way 

I've been using link since N64. Not going to give up anytime soon XD


----------



## jkingler (Mar 7, 2008)

I am going to Target tomorrow morning (sorry local retailer!) before they open, since they won't be doing a midnight release, and since they don't do reservations.

How much earlier than opening do you guys think I would actually need to go?


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 7, 2008)

I would be surprised if you need to be there more than 6 hours ahead of time. Target tends to get a large stock but nobody really thinks of them for video game shopping. They had racks of DS Lite's the day it released when I had gone everywhere else in town (and had camped)...

But it really depends on the kind of area you live in...


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh great it's gonna snow up where I live and the roads may not be cleared off by Sunday.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 7, 2008)

Start walking.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Mar 7, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Start walking.



I don't know if my fat body can take It.

Actually I wouldn't get mine till later that day any ways beacause I preordered mine from the mall Gamestop.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 7, 2008)

I live around Emory, which is a large graduate and undergraduate university. 

/will go 2 hours ahead of time and hope for the best XD


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm goin' at 9pm. Tourney's at 9:30. Losing first round wouldn't be so bad since the guy said they'd go ahead and sell the reserved copies to people in the tourney to get it out of the way. Faster you lose, faster you get to go home and play more...


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Mar 7, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> I'm goin' at 9pm. Tourney's at 9:30. Losing first round wouldn't be so bad since the guy said they'd go ahead and sell the reserved copies to people in the tourney to get it out of the way. Faster you lose, faster you get to go home and play more...



Mines not actually holding a tourny neither is our other one. We have two gamestops one in the mall and one on a little shopping play thing on a hill.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't need to work the day it comes out.  Never thought I'd say this but I'm glad I'm unemployed at the moment.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 7, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> I live around Emory, which is a large graduate and undergraduate university.
> 
> /will go 2 hours ahead of time and hope for the best XD



Id only go an hour early kingler, 2 hours is a kinda long wait

Most of the lines of people will be at the gamestops the night before when all the people on preorder went to go pick their games up, and I cant imagine a line of people waiting outside of target XD


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Mar 7, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> I would be surprised if you need to be there more than 6 hours ahead of time. Target tends to get a large stock but nobody really thinks of them for video game shopping. They had racks of DS Lite's the day it released when I had gone everywhere else in town (and had camped)...
> 
> But it really depends on the kind of area you live in...


 
When I was waiting at Gamestop a week before Christmas 2006 for a Wii Target had like 100 people in line and Gamestop had 5


----------



## jkingler (Mar 7, 2008)

I could wait in my car. I have a book. >.>


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 7, 2008)

I work at Target and a level 2 electronics specialist so here I go. 

My store got 48 copies and we are a B volume store so I'm guessing that your store will have around 24/48/72 depending on how big your store is. I will assure you that if you are there at 8 you will get a copy. It's popular but not so popular that with Gamestops doing tournaments and all you can't get one from us. At most I HIGHLY doubt people will be there at 8 waiting for the game that all copies are gone. That's not true. On Sundays people mostly get there around 10-1 if it's something in the sales ad. You should really be fine going there at 8. Hell, shower, get a bite to eat or watch some tv first. We will have it. All stores should have their copies now anyway. It's not the same as getting a Wii or anything, trust me. People ask me for a Wii 15+ times a day even though we have "We don't have a Wii" signs around the electronics boat (counter). They never ask for Smash. People will know and all but believe me, they don't ask for it. Even when we have Wiis my store has around 15 people at most and tbh even when DMC4, Assassin's Creed and even the giant Mario Galaxy came out we had less than 20 people for each individual title. Halo 3? I can remember around 30 since you could reserve it but believe me, not at once. Smash isn't anything like these especially when people won't be there at 8 when we open the doors. 

Anyway you'll be good


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 7, 2008)

lol I also love the Dojo update

"Let's celebrate the release of Brawl in the US by posting snapshots from people who got the got a month and a half before you guys!! Hooray!!"


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 7, 2008)

Reserved my copy today.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 7, 2008)

Tingle's dream confuses me. I always thought Tingle was gay.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Mar 7, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Tingle's dream confuses me. I always thought Tingle was gay.


 
n0 wAyz me 2


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 7, 2008)

Maybe his dream is that he wasn't gay.


----------



## Jibutters (Mar 7, 2008)

I touched one


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Mar 7, 2008)

Tingle is teh Cancer if you ask me.


----------



## Hentai (Mar 7, 2008)

OMG i cant wait to play Link and Snake


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 7, 2008)

Johnny Turbo said:


> Tingle is teh Cancer if you ask me.



I never understood why people hate Tingle.  Nor do I understand why people compare him to Michael Jackson.

i'm not making that last part up.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm going to beat up luigi and make him eat his own poop after I tear his testicles out through his ass.


----------



## Jibutters (Mar 7, 2008)

Send a video


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 7, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> I'm going to beat up luigi and make him eat his own poop after I tear his testicles out through his ass.



Whoa, someone needs a hug.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 7, 2008)

I have to wait to around Monday Noon,since I pre-ordered it through the mail :/
and Post Office isn't open on Sunday.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey guys, my computer is working again

But it only has the original programs from when I bought it


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 7, 2008)

i will rule whit Link and remain underfeated 

im the smash and melee champ in my area now i will be the Brawl champ


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 7, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> Whoa, someone needs a hug.



luigi touched me in my private places


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 7, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Tingle's dream confuses me. I always thought Tingle was gay.



His dream is to be a girl, perhaps.

Hence being around so many and perfectly fitting in.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 7, 2008)

There there, MechaTC, there there


----------



## Jazz (Mar 7, 2008)

I've always liked Tingle

never understood the hate


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Mar 7, 2008)

Mario said:


> I've always liked Tingle
> 
> never understood the hate



Come on he was an annoying character and expecially bad when you had to buy maps from him in MM.


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 7, 2008)

YEAH I'M GETTIN IT AT THE MIDNIGHT OPENING!


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 7, 2008)

Johnny Turbo said:


> Come on he was an annoying character and expecially bad when you had to buy maps from him in MM.



*slap*

U WRONG!!!  WHAT ABOUT POOR HERO OF WIND (toon link) WHO HAD TO PAY HIM ALL OF HIs HARD EaRN MONEY....AND MORE?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 7, 2008)

Poor Tingle, everyone is hating on him this thread.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 7, 2008)

Even though I don't hate tingle, one of my favorite hobbies in Melee was waiting for tingle to hover over the open sea on his balloon and then pop it.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 7, 2008)

WOOOOOOOOO can't wait till tomorrow night!!! : D


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 7, 2008)

Tomorrow night
Our lives will change
Tomorrow night
We'll be entertained
A revolution
What a sight
Tomorrow night!


----------



## Bender (Mar 7, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Who do you think?



:rofl

LOL

You serious you gon' use Pokemon trainer to fight?


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 7, 2008)

Tenshi is a pokemaniac

he wears a giant pikachu suit and everything.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Mar 7, 2008)

Whats up with Wifi wars?
I wish I could enter
my friend's entering and he's gonna use either MK or PT


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 7, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> Tomorrow night
> Our lives will change
> Tomorrow night
> We'll be entertained
> ...



Speak for yourself


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 7, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> :rofl
> 
> LOL
> 
> You serious you gon' use Pokemon trainer to fight?


What's wrong with the Pokemon Trainer? 

I think the concept is awesome and his character really brings me back to those days of Pokemon Red/Blue. Played the shit out of those games as a kid.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah, Pokemon Trainer is probably the most unique character to play.  I'm going to give him a try very early on.

Tenshi, I love your sig.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Mar 7, 2008)

PT is gonna be an awesome character to any one who likes the First Generation on Pokemon games.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 7, 2008)

PT is a great character to use.

I main him.

Nuff said


----------



## Halcyon Days (Mar 7, 2008)

Whats the website url to the wars thing. I wanna get in.. I wonder if they have a DBZT3 tournament too


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 7, 2008)

Johnny Turbo said:


> PT is gonna be an awesome character to any one who likes the First Generation on Pokemon games.


i dont know if anyone who plaied the first gen pokemon games hated them


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 7, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> What's wrong with the Pokemon Trainer?
> 
> I think the concept is awesome and his character really brings me back to those days of Pokemon Red/Blue. Played the shit out of those games as a kid.


Agreed. I loved playing all the Pokemon games, I'm still playing Fire Red, Ruby and Pearl. I wish I remembered how I beat the Elite Four on my original Red vertion, I know I did so before I met Missingno.

Anyway Pokemon Trainer will definatly be a fun character, I hope his voice isn't too distracting (I didn't hear his Japanese voice too much), does anyone else think Pit's dub voice would be better suited to Pokemon Trainer?


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 7, 2008)

Don't know if this was posted, but


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Mar 7, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> What's wrong with the Pokemon Trainer?
> 
> I think the concept is awesome and his character really brings me back to those days of Pokemon Red/Blue. Played the shit out of those games as a kid.



This. 


Which Pokemon do you want to use primarily? I want to use Ivysaur, my very first starter from like 10 years ago.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 7, 2008)

Squirtle, because I love the water types.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 7, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> This.
> 
> 
> Which Pokemon do you want to use primarily? I want to use Ivysaur, my very first starter from like 10 years ago.


I'll probably use Ivysaur and Charizard, I have nothing against Squirtle but Ivysaur is the closest to Bulbasaur that we have and Charizard is pretty awesome.

Anyway I've decided to list the 10 stages I'm looking forward to playing on the most.

Green Hill Zone
Spear Pillar
Mushroomy Kingdom
Temple
Shadow Moses Island
The Bridge of Eldin
Castle Siege
Distant Planet
Delfino Plaza
Battlefield


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 7, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Agreed. I loved playing all the Pokemon games, I'm still playing Fire Red, Ruby and Pearl. I wish I remembered how I beat the Elite Four on my original Red vertion, I know I did so before I met Missingno.
> 
> Anyway Pokemon Trainer will definatly be a fun character, I hope his voice isn't too distracting (I didn't hear his Japanese voice too much), does anyone else think Pit's dub voice would be better suited to Pokemon Trainer?


same here i didnt learn about misingo untill the hoen games


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 7, 2008)

I look forward to all the stages.

edit-
1,000 post!


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 7, 2008)

damn u ive been trying to make it there for a wile


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 7, 2008)

the game....there is no way to avoid it ppl, u can only hope to contain it.


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 7, 2008)

damn straight


----------



## Dark Aether (Mar 7, 2008)

OMG... this is it, almost only 24 HOURS LEFT. I'm gonna make a new set for the occasion right now...


----------



## E (Mar 7, 2008)

lol, the local rock station here is calling this weekend the official "brawl weekend" 

but shit, the fuckin gamestop where i reserved my copy (in august) will be closed on sunday


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 7, 2008)

i changed my sig because of it i almost never change my sig


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 7, 2008)

[E];14480935 said:
			
		

> lol, the local rock station here is calling this weekend the official "brawl weekend"
> 
> but shit, the fuckin gamestop where i reserved my copy (in august) will be closed on sunday



No midnight opening?


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 7, 2008)

r u fucking kidding me


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 7, 2008)




----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 7, 2008)

IGN guy-I think nintend has made the best fighter around
Me-DAMN STRAIGHT


----------



## Bender (Mar 7, 2008)

BTW call me stupid but how to do I find out what my Wii code is?


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 7, 2008)

go to your adress book stupid 
just kidding


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 7, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> This.
> 
> 
> Which Pokemon do you want to use primarily? I want to use Ivysaur, my very first starter from like 10 years ago.


Of course, I'm going to master all of them but Ivysaur will be my primary, yeah. Same here.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 7, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


>



lol wut             .

Also, Squirtle is better to prime.  Ivysaur is good for "party" (4 player), Charizard is great for smashing when the opponents damage is high


----------



## E (Mar 7, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> No midnight opening?



nope, it's located in a county where the law says "all businesses must be closed on sundays"

....


----------



## Akuma (Mar 7, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> BTW call me stupid but how to do I find out what my Wii code is?




adress book, you should be able to see a message saying "this wii consoles number is **** **** **** ****" or whatever.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm going to the Midnight release... and I'll be at my Gamestop at 10 pm...


----------



## Akuma (Mar 7, 2008)

10 pm? its from 9-12 I thought. and you need to check in a half hour before it starts anyways.


----------



## Dark Aether (Mar 7, 2008)

My new set is complete. 

Only *26 HOURS LEFT.* For where I live anyway...


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 7, 2008)

u lucky lucky ppl 

i have to wait an extra 7 days for brawl to arrive

stupid slow overseas postal services


----------



## K-deps (Mar 7, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxFkTdCbRTg[/YOUTUBE]
Diddy=

Probably my main.


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 7, 2008)

holy crap is that even possible


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 7, 2008)

So, I finally talked to somebody at GameStop that knows something, and he confirmed the rules for me.

1v1 Matches, 1-Minute Timed
Default tournament mode settings
Sudden Death Enabled
No Secret Characters
Wiimote + Nunchuk

No prize other than advancing to round 2...


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 7, 2008)

what r u talking about ?


----------



## Akuma (Mar 7, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> So, I finally talked to somebody at GameStop that knows something, and he confirmed the rules for me.
> 
> 1v1 Matches, 1-Minute Timed
> Default tournament mode settings
> ...




when does it start? because I keep hearing different times.


And Lee stfu with your constant ramblings.


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 7, 2008)

what i really wanted to know what he was talking about


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 7, 2008)

Akuma said:


> when does it start? because I keep hearing different times.



10pm at most places, 11pm at others. Mine is making everyone arrive by 9:30 to get all the paperwork out of the way by 10 and get to playing...


@Lee:


----------



## Akuma (Mar 7, 2008)

> what i really wanted to know what he was talking about


Brawl tourney at gamestop upon midnight release.


Thanks Nm


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 7, 2008)

damn do you have to pay


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 7, 2008)

Marth said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxFkTdCbRTg[/YOUTUBE]
> Diddy=
> 
> Probably my main.



Diddy's probably got the best recovery jump there.


So this is a list of a few of the stages I'll try to build

Inside Gurren Lagann (everything is always transforming)
Wapol's castle (A snowy background with a a cannon as environmental damage)
Eva Launch Pad (Will resemble Shadow Moses Island)
World Negative One (the infamous hidden water level from SMB)
Deck of the Thousand Sunny (Don’t know what I’ll put here)
Tetris (No description needed for this epic stage)
Spring-Go (Four surrounding walls of springs, made specifically for stamina mode)


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 7, 2008)

lol @ marth for hopping on diddy cuz he saw a combo vid

Good thing I been repping him from the get-go


----------



## K-deps (Mar 7, 2008)

I Я Reckless! said:


> lol @ marth for hopping on diddy cuz he saw a combo vid
> 
> Good thing I been repping him from the get-go



I didn't just start liking Diddy. I've considering him as a main for a while.
We'll have a Diddy off to determine whose the real Diddy Master.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 7, 2008)

Marth said:


> I didn't just start liking Diddy. I've considering him as a main for a while.
> We'll have a Diddy off to determine whose the real Diddy Master.



WHEN I GET ONLINE WE WILL FIGHT AND I WILL SLAY THE BEAST

Also I call the pink outfit


----------



## Shiron (Mar 7, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> damn do you have to pay


No.

And wow, seems like Diddy seems like another possible person to be my main. Can't wait to get Brawl and try him out.


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 7, 2008)

i still cant belive its not Marth


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 7, 2008)

@Lee: No, it's free. But you're supposed to sign up before-hand. Probably too late, depends on if the tourney is full or not at your GameStop. First 32 entries get to play...

Diddy Kong = Shitty Sheik


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 7, 2008)

damn plus im only 14 i would have to talk my parents into taking me up twordsthe mall witch is a few miles away at midnight especially with my 3 sisters


----------



## Dietsunkist (Mar 7, 2008)

I got a phone call from my local gamestop saying to get there at 8:30 to check-in/confirmation/rule explanation/etc so that the tourney can start right at 10:00. This past week I went from Midnight release to 10:00 tournament, to 8:30 check-in.


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 7, 2008)

wow 2 and a half hours to wait it would be too much


----------



## K-deps (Mar 7, 2008)

I Я Reckless! said:


> WHEN I GET ONLINE WE WILL FIGHT AND I WILL SLAY THE BEAST
> 
> Also I call the pink outfit



Oh it's on. It's on like Diddy Kong


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 7, 2008)

if either of u have youtube acounts post it if not then awell


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Mar 7, 2008)

*28 HOURS LEFT!!!​*[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=cToefy2-6uE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=-rQqTl2lG0o&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=sSYftLYJZd0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 7, 2008)

ok seriously what the hell those were weird


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 7, 2008)

That was so awesome I want to kill myself... 

No srsly.


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 7, 2008)

please dont i want to fight u


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 7, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> please dont i want to fight u


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 7, 2008)

come on ill kick your ass


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Mar 7, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mykyLBBBkgo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Bender (Mar 7, 2008)

Sorry to bug y'all but which wii instruction manual is it that I get my wii code from?

White or gray?


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 7, 2008)

ok who makes these things
blaze i already fucking told  you your friend code is in the adressbook


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Mar 7, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> ok who makes these things
> blaze i already fucking told  you your friend code is in the adressbook



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=ABoJqFw6AcI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 7, 2008)

ok fine but i did say it thats all plus combined with being annoied at my dad from taking my money for brawl


----------



## Bender (Mar 7, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> ok who makes these things
> blaze i already fucking told  you your friend code is in the adressbook



ALRIGHT but which part?

I mean gimmee a page number or 

Awww man I dunno anything 



be more specific man


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 7, 2008)

o well in your adress book when u click on it a 16 digit number appears at the bottom of the screen thats your friend code


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Mar 7, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> ok fine but i did say it thats all plus combined with being annoied at my dad from taking my money for brawl



Just trade in 2 Wii games, that way you can get Brawl for $10. Lighten up, there's no reason to get so worked up on the internet.


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 7, 2008)

eh i got nowhere elso to get rid of it
hey thats a good idea i dont like my sonic and mario at the olimpics game and wii play game so i could get rid of those


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 7, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Sorry to bug y'all but which wii instruction manual is it that I get my wii code from?
> 
> White or gray?





Dude, it's not that hard.  I can't believe you put up your MAC address. >__>

LOOK, here's how you do it and next time ask in the Nintendo Wii thread so you don't have to clog up this one.


----------



## Tefax (Mar 7, 2008)

BlueNinja44 said:


> *28 HOURS LEFT!!!​*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




Weird....but kewl 

I lol'd when C. Falcon started dancing in the first one xD


----------



## Bender (Mar 7, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Dude, it's not that hard.  I can't believe you put up your MAC address. >__>
> 
> LOOK, here's how you do it and next time ask in the Nintendo Wii thread so you don't have to clog up this one.


----------



## Dark Aether (Mar 7, 2008)

I'll put my friend code in my sig also, once I have the game and bother to get on the forums again. I'm thinking of joining Wifi wars too. 

*24 HOURS LEFT.*


----------



## Karin Maaka (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh God, I was playing as Mr. Game & Watch today, and I still confuse his "jackhammer" attack for him jacking-off.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 7, 2008)

Considering my friend came through for me at work today I'll say one thing

See you all Sunday!


----------



## Bender (Mar 7, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Considering my friend came through for me at work today I'll say one thing
> 
> See you all Sunday!




AAAAAAAH!!!

You mentioning it make me pissed off that  I have to work 1:30 to 8:00 


I must somehow get out of work


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 7, 2008)

Marth said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxFkTdCbRTg[/YOUTUBE]
> Diddy=
> 
> Probably my main.



Nice video, gay song.

My brother actually met and played the second best smash bros melee player when he was at a Massachusetts's college.  The kid used marth and my brother literally didn't touch him one time during his fights with him :/  

Some people have way too much time on their hands.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm gonna play this song when I walk in to Gamestop tomorrow night for the tourney.


----------



## Dark Aether (Mar 8, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> I'm gonna play this song when I walk in to Gamestop tomorrow night for the tourney.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 8, 2008)

If anyone's curious, this is the actual instructions given to the Gamestop employees...



> GAME SETUP
> 
> 1. Insert game disk
> 2. From the main menu, choose Game Mode > Tournament
> ...




Everyone study up...


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm not working tommorow so I'ma wait in line in a box similar to Snake's

and luck or coincidence I had to leave GS cuz I'm moving next Tuesday across State and I'm not gonna really have time for job cuz I'm gonna focus on finishing college so I'm gonna be staying with one of my friends in a dorm I've been out of work 3 days now and it's boring but hey I get to enter the Tourny

and my SD card has way more space than my Wii (I think)
Wii- 1600ish
SD- 15600ish


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 8, 2008)

IT'S THE FINAL COUNTDOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 8, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> IT'S THE FINAL COUNTDOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Damn you Tenshi, I have to listen to that song now 

xD

Anyway I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 8, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> My brother actually met and played the second best smash bros melee player when he was at a Massachusetts's college.  The kid used marth and my brother literally didn't touch him one time during his fights with him :/



Sure it was the second best player and not the first? Because the best player in the world is Ken and his main is Marth. That may be who your brother faced.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 8, 2008)

ITS FUCKING GO TIME


----------



## Riku (Mar 8, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> If anyone's curious, this is the actual instructions given to the Gamestop employees...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!
Something to study for todays (tonights) 1st round tournament!
and hey! even if i dont win! I still get the midnight release


----------



## Jibutters (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow, diddy kong has got some moves


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 8, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


>



*Sees Matt*

INSTA-CLOSE.


----------



## Dave (Mar 8, 2008)

LESS THEN 24 HOURS!!!!!


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 8, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Sure it was the second best player and not the first? Because the best player in the world is Ken and his main is Marth. That may be who your brother faced.


no idea actually.  He said he was second according to my brother, but who knows.  he was going to a tourney the next day so maybe he is now number one lol


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 8, 2008)

23 LOOOOOOOOOOOONG hours...


----------



## Halcyon Days (Mar 8, 2008)

22 hours...I'm ready for that party at Gamestop!!!!! let's goo


----------



## Draffut (Mar 8, 2008)

Wait, people are goign to actually wait outside overnight for this game?  Man, it's a good series, but not that good.


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 8, 2008)

Draffut said:


> Wait, people are goign to actually wait outside overnight for this game?  Man, it's a good series, but not that good.



Better than Halo, has more reserves too 

I like Halo, but.. yeah Brawl is much more fun ^^


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 8, 2008)

Draffut said:


> Wait, people are goign to actually wait outside overnight for this game?  Man, it's a good series, but not that good.



Ur right. Itz much better than that. We shoulda started campin' days ago... 

But if we did that we'd have to stop playing Melee for a little while...


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 8, 2008)

I hope you guys get used to the control scheme soon, because even after having the game for a long ass time, it's still hard to convert.

One more thing.  With items, you can throw them by pressing left or right on the d-pad.

Being able to practice the game is fun.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 8, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Better than Halo, has more reserves too
> 
> I like Halo, but.. yeah Brawl is much more fun ^^



I think Halo is a overrated hunk of shit.

SSB is a really good game.

But not that good. =)


----------



## Dietsunkist (Mar 8, 2008)

People aren't waiting overnight, Gamestop is having a midnight release and a prerelease tournament right before it. That's what everybody is anticipating. I wouldn't camp out for Brawl, but I have no problems about a midnight release. This time tomorrow I will have Brawl!!!


----------



## Riku (Mar 8, 2008)

hopefully so will i.....
I just found out that I may not get to go to the prerelease tournament...
but only the midnight release...


----------



## Draffut (Mar 8, 2008)

Lol, no game is worth me waiting more then 15 minutes for.  Except maybe if they made a Masters of Magic sequel.  Or a good X-Com one.

maybe I should call my local gamestop and check out this Tourny thing, we got 2 of the stores in the area.

and a Play N Trade, is gamestop the only people hosting it?


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 8, 2008)

I'd camp out if I had to. But the whole reservation doesn't make sense to do both.

Can't wait for the tourney. I have no plans of going to Round II if I was lucky enough, but would be nice to say I made it.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 8, 2008)

There's a Play N Trade around here somewhere that I hear is doing a big _Melee_ tourney for the day, prize is a copy of Brawl...


----------



## Dietsunkist (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm not going to make it to round II, but if by some chance everyone there sucks more then me, Round II is in the same store, so I'd probably go.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 8, 2008)

Well, checked, no Tournament or mightnight opening at any gamestop within 45 minutes of me.  And hell will freeze over before I go further then that.

Guess i'll just be drinking my ass off tommorow, and getting it while blindly drunk at Walmart.


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 8, 2008)

Draffut said:


> I think Halo is a overrated hunk of shit.
> 
> SSB is a really good game.
> 
> But not that good. =)



Oh I know haha, I remember from in the Halo 3 thread lol. I was just saying because Halo is synonymous for having the huge wait lines and stuff.


----------



## chrisp (Mar 8, 2008)

You're kidding me?! It's been out in the US since 2006? The game hasn't been released in Norway yet.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Mar 8, 2008)

Draffut said:


> Well, checked, no Tournament or mightnight opening at any gamestop within 45 minutes of me.  And hell will freeze over before I go further then that.
> 
> Guess i'll just be drinking my ass off tommorow, and getting it while blindly drunk at Walmart.



Well that sucks... Where do you live anyway?



			
				Zarigani said:
			
		

> You're kidding me?! It's been out in the US since 2006? The game hasn't been released in Norway yet.



...I don't know if that was a joke... but Brawl actually comes out today.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 8, 2008)

I can't wait to play has Star Wolf in the game.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm getting mine at the mall so I won't get my copy till noon.


----------



## Alex (Mar 8, 2008)

i am seriously going to explode if I don't play it tommorow.  But i know i will.  But i want to play it now!!!

As my main man Pikachu


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 8, 2008)

dang my parents i cant get brawl because 'we dont have the money for it"
damn


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 8, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> dang my parents i cant get brawl because 'we dont have the money for it"
> damn


You should've been saving pennies since the game was announced.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 8, 2008)

So I take it people will be up all night playing?


----------



## Watchman (Mar 8, 2008)

*looks at Wikipedia to see if a date has been set for Brawl to be released in Europe*

*cries*

You lucky Americans/Canadians... I want to join the Brawl! 

Also, that was a nice Diddy video posted previously. I'll have to take the chimp more seriously.


----------



## dilbot (Mar 8, 2008)

Now that we're a day till release I've been thinking/reflecting:

I really suck at meleeT_T  honestly I've been playng recently and i effing stink! God how can you actually get good at this game, must take a lot of time.


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 8, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> You should've been saving pennies since the game was announced.


ya but my parrents would probbaly take that too


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm about to go to bed now so I'll wake up a couple hours before the tourney and be rested for a 24+ hour binge of Brawl...


----------



## Bender (Mar 8, 2008)

*5416 2925 9352 8369*

Damn I forgot to mention something yesterday btw 

Today the game over comes out at 10:00 


I can get early early early  


 Anyone here wanna fucking get they ass kick come fight me 

I'm ready to take y'all ass 

out with my homeboy 






You gonna know what it's like to face a  REAL brawla


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 8, 2008)

Skeets said:


> So I take it people will be up all night playing?



Hell yeah!  I'm going to be during the day today so I can stay up all night.


----------



## Deadmon (Mar 8, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> I hope you guys get used to the control scheme soon, because even after having the game for a long ass time, it's still hard to convert.
> 
> One more thing.  With items, you can throw them by pressing left or right on the d-pad.
> 
> Being able to practice the game is fun.



Really? It took me like 15ish minutes to convert from Melee's to Brawl's control scheme. I mean really, all they did is remove directional airdodge. Otherwise, the "floatiness" of the game is fairly easy to adjust to.


----------



## zagman505 (Mar 8, 2008)

hm... it took me a little longer to convert, kept getting confused because of where the B button is on the wii-mote. but probably only took me half an hour to get used to.


----------



## Bender (Mar 8, 2008)

Deadmon said:


> Really? It took me like 15ish minutes to convert from Melee's to Brawl's control scheme. I mean really, all they did is remove directional airdodge. Otherwise, the "floatiness" of the game is fairly easy to adjust to.



So we can't do that float thing when we in the air where we falling down and can't be touched?


----------



## K-deps (Mar 8, 2008)

Is it possible to go buy the game at 10 when the tourney starts?


----------



## Bender (Mar 8, 2008)

Marth said:


> Is it possible to go buy the game at 10 when the tourney starts?



Well for me it is

Did you get a call saying that you can go and buy it at 10?


----------



## K-deps (Mar 8, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Well for me it is
> 
> Did you get a call saying that you can go and buy it at 10?



Not yet. But I'll be waiting


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 8, 2008)

Too bad you can't upload music to Brawl.  If one could, I'd use the youtube song "It's from the show" or "Robotnik's Penis song" for the Eggman Base stage I'm going to create.


----------



## Bender (Mar 8, 2008)

Marth said:


> Not yet. But I'll be waiting



Well then the time must be different for you


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 8, 2008)

Wrongo.

If a Gamestop sells before midnight they can get in quite a bit of trouble. (I assume thats where you all are speaking of).

So we'll see, but I doubt anyone will be getting it at 10 (or any sort of early time like that).


----------



## Hellion (Mar 8, 2008)

Man I will get the chance to own Blaze of Glory along with NMaster64, and 2Shea the future is looking good


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 8, 2008)

dilbot said:


> Now that we're a day till release I've been thinking/reflecting:
> 
> I really suck at meleeT_T  honestly I've been playng recently and i effing stink! God how can you actually get good at this game, must take a lot of time.



Play with no items. Team battle, you versus three cpu. All cpu at level 7 or up. Learn to roll correctly and sheild correctly. Win and repeat process.


----------



## Bender (Mar 8, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Man I will get the chance to own Blaze of Glory along with NMaster64, and 2Shea the future is looking good



Naw, that honey's ass in your sig is looking good 

For you things gon' be looking  bad just pray you ready 

I'm gonna be playing hardball whoever goes against me don't expect any mercy

I don't care if you beg

you gonna be X'ed out   soon as I'm thru with you 

One things for sure

They made a BIG mistake putting Mario back in Super Smash Bros


----------



## Akuma (Mar 8, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Naw, that honey's ass in your sig is looking good
> 
> For you things gon' be looking  bad just pray you ready
> 
> ...



Yes totally take out the nintendo king pin out of a "a bunch of nintendo characters" based game


----------



## Twilit (Mar 8, 2008)

*13 hours*


----------



## Bender (Mar 8, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Yes totally take out the nintendo king pin out of a "a bunch of nintendo characters" based game



It's to save everyone from the savage beating I'm gonna give them

Without Mario I'm nothing

With him I'm invincible


----------



## Maycara (Mar 8, 2008)

I have to wait till Monday guys....busses don't run that late here....and they dont run sunday...


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Mar 8, 2008)

Pikachu is so cheap
Dsmash get under them and Thunder twice = insta KO


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 8, 2008)

I feel bad for Mario this time around. Sonic is gonna rape him. And I like Mario!


----------



## Dark Aether (Mar 8, 2008)

*11 HOURS LEFT.*



> I feel bad for Mario this time around. Sonic is gonna rape him. And I like Mario!


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Mar 8, 2008)

_*11 HOURS LEFT!!!​*​_​
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gs6GYBPNrrU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mykyLBBBkgo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Akuma (Mar 8, 2008)

Yes lets count down every single hour and completely make this thread suck.


----------



## kewlmyc (Mar 8, 2008)

BlueNinja44 said:


> _*11 HOURS LEFT!!!​*​_​
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gs6GYBPNrrU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mykyLBBBkgo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Mar 8, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Yes lets count down every single hour and completely make this thread suck.



​_*10 HOURS AND 39 MINUTES LEFT!!!​*_[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVcewUPbROU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 8, 2008)

Fuck yea

The line for our gamestop starts at 10pm

also some stores in the city have sold it already...


----------



## Draffut (Mar 8, 2008)

> Well that sucks... Where do you live anyway?



Panama City, FL

One of the big Spring Break places


----------



## Jazz (Mar 8, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> I feel bad for Mario this time around. Sonic is gonna rape him. And I like Mario!



Not really, it all depends on skill.  I faced a level 9 Sonic on Rainbow Cruise and I owned him.  I died like... once.

All with my namesake


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 8, 2008)

I was talking to the guy at gamestop today and this is how he said the midnight launch works: you pay for the game, they give you a recipt, you later on turn the recipt in to get the game.

Ugh, I hate it when you have to do that.  I always fear someone will steal my recipt.


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 8, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> I was talking to the guy at gamestop today and this is how he said the midnight launch works: you pay for the game, they give you a recipt, you later on turn the recipt in to get the game.
> 
> Ugh, I hate it when you have to do that.  I always fear someone will steal my recipt.



Same way they did for Halo and the consoles etc.

It's not bad really, and the line is pretty funny if you're with friends. Just keep the receipt in your wallet or something.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Mar 8, 2008)

I just got a call saying I can go pick mine up at 11 tomorrow...

I want it at midnight... T_T


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 8, 2008)

I know I could keep it hidden in my wallet, but I still have nightmares from when I attended the wii launch in a Californian Best Buy.  Some nut tried to steal everyone's recipt.  He said he had a gun (he was lying, but I still shit my pants when he screamed it).


----------



## Akuma (Mar 8, 2008)

Wait what will the line be for? The tourney or the game...?


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 8, 2008)

Both of them.  You get to choose wheter you stay in line after you get the game to participate in the tournament.


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 8, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> I just got a call saying I can go pick mine up at 11 tomorrow...
> 
> I want it at midnight... T_T



Oooh owned. Always reserve at a store that does midnight launches


----------



## Akuma (Mar 8, 2008)

Oh so you wait in line for the tourney, then get the reciept for the game at the same time...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 8, 2008)

why would people go to a midnigth launches


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 8, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> why would people go to a midnigth launches



Why did people go to the halo 3 midnight launch?

Super Smash Brothers Brawl is HUGE, has a fucking HUGE fanbase, and its the most wanted game for the Wii as of now


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 8, 2008)

They go to midnight launches so they can play the game sooner.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 8, 2008)

Hell yea, this game comes out TONIGHT instead of tomorrow for me


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 8, 2008)

We'd better get a release date soon. What on Earth is taking them so long to get us a game that will in the end be exactly like the US vertion?


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 8, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> We'd better get a release date soon. What on Earth is taking them so long to get us a game that will in the end be exactly like the US vertion?



OMFG THE RELEASE DATE IZ MARCH 9TH YOU N00B!!!!


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 8, 2008)

Finally! I am starting to remeber why I bought a Wii!


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 8, 2008)

BlueNinja44 said:


> _*11 HOURS LEFT!!!​*​_​
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gs6GYBPNrrU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mykyLBBBkgo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


u already posted those last night


----------



## Nexas (Mar 8, 2008)

Dammit my Gamestop doesn't open until 12:00 P.M. tomorrow


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 8, 2008)

Mario said:


> Not really, it all depends on skill.  I faced a level 9 Sonic on Rainbow Cruise and I owned him.  I died like... once.
> 
> All with my namesake



Average Human Player > Level 9 CPU

Sonic is so fast, insane recover and a homing attack. Seems like the ultimate Kryp for "all around" Mario.


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 8, 2008)

I want the HQ versions of all of these xD


----------



## Dark Aether (Mar 8, 2008)

There probably isn't any point in posting this but I think we need a topic to fill up some time while we wait.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=TpLIMqOeNZE[/YOUTUBE]

These are all the final smashes.. In English. I won't sugarcoat, Ike sounds like a football/soccer announcer. (I heard his VA is apparently a Baseball player LOL.). I don't mind it that much, though the Japanese voice is better when it comes to the final smash.

Sonic sounds MUCH better, "NOW I'LL SHOW YOU!!!" I actually heard some feeling in Jason's voice.

The others are OK, but Wolf sounds weird with the Southern accent, He's gone from British>Brooklyn>Southern, it's crazy.


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 8, 2008)

So if I go exaclty at midnight, I should be able to get a copy right?


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 8, 2008)

So, the Wii is fucking amazing

I thought that if I wanted to connect wirelessly, that I had to buy a USB adapter so that it would be able to detect and connect to my wireless home network.

I went to Wii support online, and it didnt mention anything about a wireless adapter, so I tried to connect anyway, and now I'm online with it.

Now I can play online with you guys


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 8, 2008)

I Я Reckless! said:


> So, the Wii is fucking amazing
> 
> I thought that if I wanted to connect wirelessly, that I had to buy a USB adapter so that it would be able to detect and connect to my wireless home network.
> 
> ...



wha?...

you didn't know wii had wireless built into it?


----------



## Akuma (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow fox's voice is so gay.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 8, 2008)

Lol, Jigglypuff's Final Smash is awsome.

And happy Metaknight's looks good, since I doubt I will be playign anyone else.

Though I fear what effect Final Smashes will have on the tourny scene....should be interesting to see.  Maybe it will make it actually viable  =)


----------



## Maycara (Mar 8, 2008)

So...I am going to the tournament tonight....I got a ride...woot. After thinking for awhile, I think I am going to play Ike.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 8, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> wha?...
> 
> you didn't know wii had wireless built into it?



Nah, I was convinced it needed a piece to connect wirelessly like the 360


----------



## Draffut (Mar 8, 2008)

I Я Reckless! said:


> Why did people go to the halo 3 midnight launch?



Becuase Halo fan's wouldn't know a good game if it bit them in the ass, gave them a blowjob, and then made them breakfast in bed the next day.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 8, 2008)

Draffut said:


> Becuase Halo fan's wouldn't know a good game if it bit them in the ass, gave them a blowjob, and then made them breakfast in bed the next day.



LOL 

Good point. I used to be a big halo fan, but 3 ruined it for me. Multiplayer-wise, it was abysmal in my opinion


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 8, 2008)

I liked the multi in halo 3 : P

it was easier for me to kill people

I don't know how multi in smash will be.  My fucking wii takes a long ass time to do anything over the internet D :  I really wish it had a built in ethernet port.  it makes everything run so smooth.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 8, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> So if I go exaclty at midnight, I should be able to get a copy right?



No, you need to go a few hours early.


----------



## Akuma (Mar 8, 2008)

I have the game already reserved and payed for, wtf am I supposed to do lol?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 8, 2008)

DAMN i couldn't get a copy today...

and I won't pay 90 bucks for one morons ...

i'll just have to wake up early tomorrow to see if i can fetch one in the regular stores...

i hate waking up early on Sundays... and even more because it'll be earlier than during the week -/ _ \-...


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 8, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> No, you need to go a few hours early.



what?!  if you have it reserved already, you can just show up at midnight and buy your copy.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Mar 8, 2008)

The few hours early is for the tournament. Maybe 15 minutes early is enough, since they are doing a 2-step method for distributing the game. First they settle preorders and give you your reciept, then at midnight they give you the game, so it wouldn't hurt to get there a few minutes early to take care of the first part.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 8, 2008)

Akuma said:


> I have the game already reserved and payed for, wtf am I supposed to do lol?



Go to the store you reserved it at, and show them your receipt.

Duh


----------



## Akuma (Mar 8, 2008)

Shit I might of thrown away my reciept, in my store you dont really need the reciept though just your phone number and name for verification


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 8, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Shit I might of thrown away my reciept, in my store you dont really need the reciept though just your phone number and name for verification



Yea you'll be fine as long as you know your phone number and shit


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 8, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> what?!  if you have it reserved already, you can just show up at midnight and buy your copy.



Normally that's what I'd say too, but the girl at Gamestop said you have to arrive earlier to pick up the recipt.  They didn't hand them out when I reserved my copy.

*shrugs*


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 8, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> what?!  if you have it reserved already, you can just show up at midnight and buy your copy.



For sure?

If so thanks Mecha.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 8, 2008)

i am frikin twitching in anticipation because of the fact that its tomorrow....someone e-pinch me!


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 8, 2008)

*pinch*
happy now


----------



## Hiruko (Mar 8, 2008)

Ryoshi, did your brawl mains thread die? If so, revive it. You promised me.


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 8, 2008)

Hiruko said:


> Ryoshi, did your brawl mains thread die? If so, revive it. You promised me.



 Just hold on. I'll get it done sometime this week. Or no, heck I'll do it now. I can't take the wait


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 8, 2008)

what happened to it did it get closed or no one posted


----------



## Talon. (Mar 8, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> *pinch*
> happy now



yes *ow*, thank you .


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 8, 2008)

To clearify, _my_ ebgames I reserved at gave me a receipt when I bought it.  I assume I can show up at midnight and just pick up the game (fully paid for by me).  Now that you guys are saying this stuff...I think I'll go a half hour early just to be safe.

And wavebirds are fucking expensive!!!  I already have one and wanted to get 3 more, but they are selling for a butt load of money on ebay.  Too bad nintendo stopped selling them.  They do still sell the corded controller though.  I guess I'll get some of those with extension cords :/ bah


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 8, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> what happened to it did it get closed or no one posted



It got flooded.

Everyones all like

"WAH! GIVE ME A NAKED ZSS!"

and

"HEY! I WANT IT SERIOUS!"

It's still alive. It's just so many people have posted.


----------



## Dark Aether (Mar 8, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> It got flooded.
> 
> Everyones all like
> 
> "WAH! GIVE ME A NAKED ZSS!"


----------



## Hiruko (Mar 8, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> It got flooded.
> 
> Everyones all like
> 
> ...



I pick answer number 2 .


----------



## Dark Aether (Mar 8, 2008)

I apologize in advance to Akuma but,

*5 HOURS LEFT OMG *


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 8, 2008)

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH

2 more hours!!!

Anybody who's played Brawl got some last minute advice for a Fox player? I actually have no idea what's different about him in Brawl...


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 8, 2008)

Hope you bastards enjoy getting it tonight/tomorrow 
Cause I wont.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 8, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Hope you bastards enjoy getting it tonight/tomorrow
> Cause I wont.



I feel your pain.
I don't even have a Wii.


----------



## Volke (Mar 8, 2008)

Hayato Gokudera said:


> I feel your pain.
> I don't even have a Wii.


Then stop sulking and go get one


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 8, 2008)

I've told myself that too many times. Sadly, I'm also too underfunded.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 8, 2008)

*points to $3000+ credit card bill*

It doesn't stop me...


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2008)

Ah well due to can't affording this one this month i can't kick all your asses. But don't worry one day


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Mar 8, 2008)

I'ma rock the joint with Lucas and MK and maybe PT
I'm gonna counter pick their character


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 8, 2008)

im going in a corner to cry now


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 8, 2008)

To the tourney!


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 8, 2008)

u are all lucky bastards


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 8, 2008)

I hate each and everyone of you.


----------



## Volke (Mar 8, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> u are all lucky bastards



You are not getting it tonight/tomorrow?


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 8, 2008)

my parents took my money
what happened to your forum


----------



## ViЯaL (Mar 8, 2008)

3 more hours


----------



## K-deps (Mar 8, 2008)

seems like I should be leaving in about 1 hour.
Hopefully with Brawl I find a LAN adapter or wifi usb.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 8, 2008)

Out here in New Mexico, it's only 7 PM right now.  So we got a while....


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Mar 8, 2008)

*3 HOURS LEFT!!!*​​


----------



## K-deps (Mar 8, 2008)

GUYS WHAT SHOULD I DO WHEN I GET BRAWL(don't say play it)


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 8, 2008)

Celebrate for 7 minutes with 3 shots of liquor.


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 8, 2008)

Marth said:


> GUYS WHAT SHOULD I DO WHEN I GET BRAWL(don't say play it)


sell it on ebay for 1000 dollars


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 8, 2008)

Marth said:


> GUYS WHAT SHOULD I DO WHEN I GET BRAWL(don't say play it)



Get addicted to something illegal.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 8, 2008)

all good ideas.
now what should i play first in Brawl


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 8, 2008)

story mode unless there r alot of people then multi


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 8, 2008)

Marth said:


> all good ideas.
> now what should i play first in Brawl


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 8, 2008)

Rawr, I'm gonna practice in Melee until like 11. Then I'll take my leave to the tournament. 2 hours....


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 8, 2008)

BlueNinja44 said:


> *3 HOURS LEFT!!!*​​



Did Kouta Hirano(Hellsing) draw that?


----------



## Bender (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm about to go to the mall in ten minutes and get the game


----------



## King (Mar 8, 2008)

Everyone getting this game is soooo lucky!


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 8, 2008)

King said:


> Everyone getting this game is soooo lucky!




The world is sooo lucky that this game even exists. Without it, we would be nothing.


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 8, 2008)

*I GOT MY RECEIPT!*

Then I'm going to go back and pick up the copy.

The lines not that big either. Atleast from what I last saw.


Not only that but the line is filled with die hard dorks and skaters who think their good. Frikken posers.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 8, 2008)

Colonello said:


> The world is sooo lucky that this game even exists. Without it, we would be nothing.


Life was non-existent before Brawl!

Well anyways, I won't be attending the Midnight Launch (might get crazy) but I have my reserved copy to pick up tomorrow. Everyone wins. Still about 4 hours left to go in my area.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm waiting until Monday to get my Brawl, but I preordered, so I'm all set.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 8, 2008)

Ehh, I'll leave in 30 minutes. I've been Peaching and Samusing it for a while now...


----------



## Masurao (Mar 8, 2008)

Cipher said:


> I'm waiting until Monday to get my Brawl, but I preordered, so I'm all set.



Same...I got it pre-ordered it back at home. So my dad is gonna pick it up on Sunday, and send down to me on Monday. I should get it by Tuesday.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 9, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> *I GOT MY RECEIPT!*



Ditto.

10 characters


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 9, 2008)

BRAWL MOFO'S!!! IN MAH HANDZ!!!

P.S. _Fuck_ Ike.


----------



## Caustic (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm not going to lie and say I'm not jealous of all you people who have the game/will be getting it soon.
I'm also not going to not use the word not multiple times in a single sentence.

I'll get a Wii of my own, some day! 
Until then, I'll just buy the game and give it to a friend so I can play at his house.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 9, 2008)

I will be getting mine later on today for 9.99 ! ( the amount I reserved the game for :0)


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 9, 2008)

I got it!!

Im about to start playing it nao


----------



## Noah (Mar 9, 2008)

Got back from the GS tourney here a little while ago. I got raped by the wiimote+nunchuck control scheme. And a Star KO taking one second too goddamn long.

I don't know about other stores, but this store had a bullshit random character rule. No one got to select who they wanted, the rules were: Items on. Battlefield. Random character select. The only new character I saw was Olimar and he looks like he's really annoying to fight against.

It kinda worked out for me because I got DK and that's who I planned on entering as, but I also got boned because I had decided to go with Pikachu if items were on. It didn't really matter though, because the only item that dropped during my match was a bomb.

Tourney itself was a joke, but that might be because I went to the store least likely to have any RIT (read: serious) players. Almost no one had played it and we had no idea what we were doing. My friend ended up winning because he had two by rounds and seemed to be the only person there to realize what the AT and FS items looked like.

I'll definitely be playing on a GC or classic controller.....when I get it tomorrow.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 9, 2008)

I have the fucking game, but it doesn't read! Wtf?


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 9, 2008)

Skeets said:


> I have the fucking game, but it doesn't read! Wtf?



LOL burnt


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 9, 2008)

Skeets said:


> I have the fucking game, but it doesn't read! Wtf?



Bah?

I'll make sure to bring that up with the guy at gamestop.... just in case.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 9, 2008)

It's not the disc, it's the wii.
Dirty lens...X___X


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 9, 2008)

Oh.

Carry on.


----------



## OMG! Dj (Mar 9, 2008)

This game is the best, i beat it already! (:


----------



## Dark Aether (Mar 9, 2008)

FUCK YES. I got it.

The tourney was... interesting, very interesting. As it turned out ALL the characters were available, and I SWEAR, almost HALF of everyone there played MARTH. There were no items either. Also, we got our asses kicked. A *GIRL* WON. She was the only girl playing. afterward, we got to have a few 4 player FFAs. I played for the first time ever as Sonic, so much fun, I'm gonna unlock him nao.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 9, 2008)

Noah said:


> I don't know about other stores, but this store had a bullshit random character rule. No one got to select who they wanted, the rules were: Items on. Battlefield. Random character select. The only new character I saw was Olimar and he looks like he's really annoying to fight against.



That's what they did at the one I went to too. I was planning on PKMN Trainer, but ended up with Wario instead. I knew *nothing* about Wario. I managed to survive against Dedede until Sudden Death. I decided to use the invincible bike to attack, but that BARELY knocked him off. I ended up falling off and he couldn't recover either. We were both falling neck and neck, but I ended up KOing first.



Skeets said:


> I have the fucking game, but it doesn't read! Wtf? It's not the disc, it's the wii.
> Dirty lens...X___X



Yeah, I heard that in Japan, some people couldn't get their disc to read because their Wiis had become so choked up with dust and cigarette smoke that their lens couldn't read the dual-layer disc. I think Nintendo offered them a free cleaning service... which they had to send it in to get.


----------



## Bender (Mar 9, 2008)

YES!!!!

YES!!!!

I FINALLY GOT THE GAME!!

CATCH Y'ALL MOTHERFUCKERS LATER

P.S.


BRAWL BITCH! BRAWL!


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 9, 2008)

I fuckin' despise you guys.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 9, 2008)

got the game woot! lol.

oh the perks of working at best buy. lol


----------



## Maycara (Mar 9, 2008)

I GOT IT!!! I got creamed at the tournament because I picked gay ass Ike, he sucks big donkey big...TOO FUCKING SLOW, he is NO replacement for Roy, thats for damn sure.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 9, 2008)

Didn't play in the tourney.  I rushed home.  So far I'd say I like metaknight the most.  That's until I get the Captain


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 9, 2008)

Lol, I'm getting my Wii as soon as I get probably another $50.
I'm gonna need some wifi action too, I'll see all you guys on there as soon as I can.


----------



## King (Mar 9, 2008)

Wow. I've been waiting for this game since it was announce about 3-4 years ago, somewhat, and now I don't even have the money to get the game!


----------



## K-deps (Mar 9, 2008)

well got the game at 12:30
And look at the time 
My fave characters so far are Diddy Marth and Olimar


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 9, 2008)

Why am I still up, sulking, when I could be out making money.


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 9, 2008)

Played in the tourney, it was pretty fun. Made it to the quarter finals. Nunchuck controls just isn't my thing though lol.

Anyway, got mine at 12, managed to be the first in line by luck haha. Its amazing so far, I can't get enough. This is my first break since midnight lol. Hope everyone is enjoying it, and hope to play some people from here soon!


----------



## Hellion (Mar 9, 2008)

Man this game is better than I expected.  The only draw back is figuring out which control setting to use.  I tried the Wii-mote and the WM&nun chuck. Tommorow I wil try the Gamecube controller


----------



## FFLN (Mar 9, 2008)

After playing Brawl for a bit... I need some sleep now. We're losing an hour of sleep anyway...

It's awkward using the Wiimote + Nunchuk right now, but with the layout I have, I could used to it eventually. It seems like it'll be more convenient than sticking in a GC controller.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 9, 2008)

Sucks I only made it round 2. But it was nunchuck combo and we had random characters. I was Metaknight. I beat a Bowser, but Lucas got me with the FS. I didn't use any of my B moves... mostly because I didn't know how.

Played a little tonight. Faced a forum guy about 10 matches. I won most of em.

2062-8812-3603


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 9, 2008)

Dj. said:


> This game is the best, i beat it already! (:



I beat it a month ago. =P


----------



## Dietsunkist (Mar 9, 2008)

Made it to the Semifinals as Diddy, then lost in Sudden Death to the tourney winner, so I was more than pleased with myself, followed by quite a bit of playing. I'm really liking PT, all three Pokemon kick some serious ass. Diddy's currently my number 2, but I haven't really tried many out, I played some SSE, then did some events and things. All of my roommates left town yesterday, but I am heading home soon and will have some people to play with.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 9, 2008)

Ughh, my Gamestop didn't have a tourney , oh well I've been playing random wi-fi matches for about 2 hours now... Is there a way to check my Brawl code? I wasn't paying attention when it first told me it.

Diddy is so much fun!


----------



## Hiruko (Mar 9, 2008)

Damn you americans. Well, the multi month wait begins.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 9, 2008)

Fuck! Daylight savings?!

/runs to Target


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 9, 2008)

Dj. said:


> This game is the best, i beat it already! (:



lol, import copy? It's not possible to beat Subspace in two hours...

I've got 3 and a half hours in. I just got Falco...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 9, 2008)

I've been fucking around with the game for a good 14 hours [Hooray for a guy at a game store liking you for buying their goods ], and if there is one, teeny, almost nothing to worry about in the future kinda ordeal, is that getting a match on wi-fi is rare as shit. So far, I've been in like, 3 matches at best, with around 20 attempts.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey, send a PM if you're free to play on Monday. I'm gonna head over my friend's house to play Brawl for the first time and hopefully I can squeeze in some games with you guys. Beware...I am very bad, woohoo.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 9, 2008)

Hiruko said:


> Damn you americans. Well, the multi month wait begins.



just import US version with freeloader... ive got freeloader, just waiting for brawl, which wont get here until friday


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 9, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> lol, import copy? It's not possible to beat Subspace in two hours...
> 
> I've got 3 and a half hours in. I just got Falco...


Are you playing Easy or Normal?


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 9, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Are you playing Easy or Normal?


Hard.

SNAAAAAAAAAAAAKKKKKKEEEEEEEEE!!!


Edit: Tea time!


----------



## K-deps (Mar 9, 2008)

I got a problem. When I make my custom controls. For some reason they don't get applied to the game in Vs. Mode


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 9, 2008)

You need to select your profile on the character slot you have.

Also, my main complaint now isn't the lack of online matches, it's the fact there is lag and slowdown.

When the game literally freezes the frame for 1 second, causing everyone to lose timing, it gets annoying.

Especially when you were kicking everyone's ass with a blue blur :x


----------



## jkingler (Mar 9, 2008)

OK. Forgot about daylight savings. Was worried as hell that I would find folks camped out and myself out of luck. Was lucky in that, despite delays like an iced windshield, etc., I got there promptly, and it turns out I was the first non-employee there. I waited in my car, read, and got out about 7:45, since they didn't open until 8 and, most importantly, because it was 29 degrees F outside. 

Before opening, there are exactly four people waiting at the door. Myself, one lone 40 year old guy with salt and pepper stubble, and an old couple who were probably there to get a headstart on their errands.

So as soon as the rep runs over and opens the door like 5 minutes late, the old dude and I make our respective bee-lines over to the electronics section. We both go to the Wii section. We both see that there is no Brawl in the display cases, make our O_o faces, and head over to the electronics check out. We ask two different reps about this. The guys at Target didn't even know they were supposed to have Brawl in. One said he'd ask his manager. The other was the manager.

I was so flabbergasted that I'd have probably zombie-walked away, wondering what the fuck had just happened, but the other guy was there (the only other guy up early at Target for Brawl apparently, lol) and we insisted together, when the manager sort of looked like he thought it was an open and shut case, that no, they should not assume the game would be released on Tuesday like other Target games, yes, today was Brawl's official release date, yes, we had asked other Target reps days beforehand to confirm that it would be sold today, and YES, you should get your ass to the stock room to check it out, you uninformed fuck! (Didn't say that last bit, but we smiled and nodded when he said he would go investigate. XD)

So I got the first copy of Brawl, the other guy (who I originally figured wasn't there for Brawl, due to my ageist tendencies XP, and who apparently tears it up with his kid in Melee) got the second copy, and I then floated back to my car, drove home, and here I am, about to play. 

Word to the wise: if you are SOL laying hands on Brawl at Gamestop and the like, check out Target. They apparently have TONS of copies, despite the fact that they weren't all made aware of it. 

/plays


----------



## K-deps (Mar 9, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> You need to select your profile on the character slot you have.
> 
> Also, my main complaint now isn't the lack of online matches, it's the fact there is lag and slowdown.
> 
> ...



Oh ok. Makes sense.

*back to brawl*


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 9, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Hard.
> 
> SNAAAAAAAAAAAAKKKKKKEEEEEEEEE!!!
> 
> ...


Well there you go, you can't say its impossible when there are other levels to play. I plan to use easy so I can unlock characters rather soon but I also plan on playing with my brother on normal.

Where the hell is Brawl's release date Nintendo of Europe?! I mean its not like theres anything major to add, I mean the football is still called a soccar ball on the UK Dojo page so you're hardly changing the English vertion.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 9, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Well there you go, you can't say its impossible when there are other levels to play. I plan to use easy so I can unlock characters rather soon but I also plan on playing with my brother on normal.



I think if you were playing as fast as possible on the easiest setting it'd still take a good 3 hours at least, just in terms of ground to cover. Also you'd have to skip cutscenes...

ROB joins mah team!

You wanna know what the most beautiful thing ever is (god damn why didn't I pause and screenshot)?

"GET THE FUCK OFF MY SHIP RIDLEY! KNEE OF JUSTICE TO THE FACE FOR THE WIN!"


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Mar 9, 2008)

Damn I won't be able to play till tommorow since here in ohio where preetty much snowed in.


----------



## chrisp (Mar 9, 2008)

It's times like this it really sucks living in Europe.


----------



## Akira (Mar 9, 2008)

As far as gaming goes, living in Europe JUST plain sucks.


----------



## Cel3stial (Mar 9, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> As far as gaming goes, living in Europe JUST plain sucks.



Oh.In America we're pretty up to date with videogames...


----------



## Akira (Mar 9, 2008)

......................


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 9, 2008)

was anyone was confuse when the disc didn't have that cover cd thing?


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 9, 2008)

For everyone who has it.

_Your gay_


----------



## Trollzilla (Mar 9, 2008)

I know it's a little bit offtopic but..

I have a Question, If i would buy an american SSBB , Could i change the Language to the German language or is it english only ?

because I remember you could at Super Smash Brothers and Melee change the Language to English or German.

And another Question , I have a Wii but I've bought the Wii for my Sis and for me to play Zelda Twillight Princess so I knew nothing about the Wifi Connection or how is it called.

Can I play Online with a WLAN with my Wii games like SSBB without any extra costs ?

Sorry if my english is not best but I'm a little bit drunk now and it's hard to concentrate.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 9, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> For everyone who has it.
> 
> _Your gay_


*Whose* gay?

Hurray for synonymous words.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Mar 9, 2008)

I have to send my Wii in to be repaired so I can play Brawl 

I'm so depressed


----------



## jkingler (Mar 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _If you don't have Brawl, don't read this_ 



  

/has to go shopping now with the gf; can't wait to get back to more BRAWL


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 9, 2008)

I haven't played all of the new characters yet, but of what I have so far, Pit and Diddy are significantly usefull.  I recommend everyone practice with those two.


----------



## Bender (Mar 9, 2008)

The game sucks


Barely anybody can play


or much less beat me

 


Even the computer put's up a better fight 


Also anybody get my wii code?


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 9, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> I haven't played all of the new characters yet, but of what I have so far, Pit and Diddy are significantly usefull.  I recommend everyone practice with those two.



Use the wiimote and nunchuck...it is not bad...beside...there is something when u select a charater with wiimote and nunchuck.


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 9, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Even the computer put's up a better fight
> 
> 
> Also anybody get my wii code?



let me set up the connection, find my fc and then I'll face u.

My FC: 2878-9261-3328


----------



## Jaga (Mar 9, 2008)

*cries* i dont have a car and my roomies are all sleeping even though its past noon...i want to Brawl


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 9, 2008)

BoG, What is your fc?


----------



## Bender (Mar 9, 2008)

Shit I gotta go to work be back at 8 o clock then we can brawl

Also my FC in my siggy


----------



## Dark Aether (Mar 9, 2008)

Arg, I was wrong!! It turns out that you DO have to play classic mode with 10 characters to unlock Sonic, I spent about 40 minutes with 2 foxes running back and forth on Bridge of Eldin, what a pain.

Ever since I've unlocked him it's been constant practice, as I thought he's tough to master, but fun as hell to play as. XD

Wi-Fi is shit to me right now, it's way too laggy because of the massive amount of bandwidth that the midnight-releasers are taking up.


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 9, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Shit I gotta go to work be back at 8 o clock then we can brawl
> 
> Also my FC in my siggy



that fc didn't work


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 9, 2008)

so what everyone favorite character so far


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 9, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> so what everyone favorite character so far



PIKACHU!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bender (Mar 9, 2008)

Here's my friend code 0087-1961-2330


See ya when I get back


----------



## Dietsunkist (Mar 9, 2008)

Pokemon Trainer and Diddy, although I've only unlocked Marth and Ness, so I'm still getting peeps.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 9, 2008)

Grr..! 
My jealousy grows with each post!


----------



## Didi (Mar 9, 2008)

Damnit, I hate Nintendo. Why does it have to take so long to just translate it and stuff? I mean, other games were brought out within days of the original release.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 9, 2008)

Question

when unlocking characters on classic mode(like jigglypuff or gannondorf) if you get a game over do you have to start over?

Just wondering.


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 9, 2008)

my fav has to be link and toon link ike and marth the swordsmen


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 9, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Question
> 
> when unlocking characters on classic mode(like jigglypuff or gannondorf) if you get a game over do you have to start over?
> 
> Just wondering.


In Melee it happened after you got the trophy, I imagine Brawl is the same.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 9, 2008)

Now people are going psycho with the dusty lens errors and now Im getting paranoid that when I get brawl it won't work for me >_>

EDIT:
I tried taking out my Wii[Havnt played it in a while]
and put in a game and it got the ERROR message!
Im like oh crap,so I took it out,and tried again.
Same results. So i started panicing and then tried a different game.
It worked,so I put the other one back in.
It worked.

So Im assuming it was just getting warmed up,and everything's fine and dandy now? Right? I hope ;__;


----------



## Jotun (Mar 9, 2008)

Wiikey doesn't work with brawl xD

I guess that extra month was to screw freeloaders


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 9, 2008)

My favorite is still Luigi.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 9, 2008)

Just got back from the hunt for this game.

Walmart = nothing, Gamestop = Nothing, Gamestop #2 = Nothing, Best Buy = Nothing, Walmart #2 = Nothing, Play N Trade = FOUND IT!

Time to see if it was worth the wait.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 9, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> In Melee it happened after you got the trophy, I imagine Brawl is the same.


Huh wierd

Cause I beat Classic with Link and I didnt get jiggly or toon link


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 9, 2008)

Jealousy Percentage = 66% and rising.
I hope you guys enjoy brawl.
I may go to one of my brothers friend's house to play it.


----------



## chrisp (Mar 9, 2008)

It's times like this when it would be cool living in the US. 

Can't wait to try out Sonic.


----------



## Tefax (Mar 9, 2008)

oooh....you guys are so lucky ?.? I need money


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 9, 2008)

Tefax said:


> oooh....you guys are so lucky ¬.¬ I need money



I need *MORE* money!! 

...
...
...


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 9, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Huh wierd
> 
> Cause I beat Classic with Link and I didnt get jiggly or toon link


Toon Link can't be unlocked via Classic until after Subspace is complete from what I've heard.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 9, 2008)

Okay so I found my FC and it's 5241-1570-9238, I'll post it in my sig in the Brawl part. I'm in SSE, but I'm up for a battle whenever!


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 9, 2008)

GOOD NEWS GUYS! Either next week or the week after I'll have my own Wii and copy of SSBB!!
Cheer for me!


----------



## Akuma (Mar 9, 2008)

im 80% through subspace emmisary


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 9, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Toon Link can't be unlocked via Classic until after Subspace is complete from what I've heard.


Ah that would explain some things


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 9, 2008)

Akuma said:


> im 80% through subspace emmisary



I'm only 75%


----------



## Random Member (Mar 9, 2008)

They had a Melee tourny at my gamestop with no items and 5 stock until the semi-finals. They were all out of non reserved copies and a guy using Dr. Mario won the last match. I'm so jealous of you guys


----------



## Reonhart (Mar 9, 2008)

I have finished SSE and I have all the characters.


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Mar 9, 2008)

i got my game last night, and im about 50% through sse

my friends and i were just fighting eachother all night so we unlocked ness, marth, sonic, and luigi that way.

amazing game <3

i cant ever seem to find a wifi match though.

can anyone?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 9, 2008)

I haven't been able to find a Wifi match either. :S


----------



## Shiron (Mar 9, 2008)

Same here; I haven't been able to get into one since I got it.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 9, 2008)

I am just so angry at everyone here.  I've been waiting for this game for years and Australia won't even fucking get it until post-june.


----------



## OMG! Dj (Mar 9, 2008)

Possibly something to do with the servers?


----------



## K-deps (Mar 9, 2008)

Well I need to find a LAN adapter fast. I saw one at the midnight launch but we only could buy Brawl.

Kinda calms me to hear it's hard to find a match online.

OH YEA
btw my name might be changed to Diddy


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 9, 2008)

Anyone know how to start the match as Sheik? I've tried a few buttons but no luck...<__>


----------



## OMG! Dj (Mar 9, 2008)

Skeets, did you try google? It might have it, I'm not sure though.


----------



## Sairou (Mar 9, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Anyone know how to start the match as Sheik? I've tried a few buttons but no luck...<__>


Hold R button after selecting zelda/sheik and press start. when you goto stage select, you should see a Sheik head icon appear on the top left. Also found a speed unlocking guide for any who are interested in it. Used it on my US copy of brawl since I already went through SSE in my imported version. =] Here's the link:


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 9, 2008)

SO SOMEONE TELL ME!! BRAWLERS, WHAT IS YOUR PROFESSION!?


----------



## OMG! Dj (Mar 9, 2008)

I was wondering, my fellow brawlers, who is your favorite character in the game? Mine would have to be Link, my friends don't even come close to beating me when i use him.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 9, 2008)

Pikachu for the fucking win.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Mar 9, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Anyone know how to start the match as Sheik? I've tried a few buttons but no luck...<__>



When choosing Zelda there is both Zeldas and Shieks render in your square, just click the Shiek render.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 9, 2008)

How do you change to ZSS?

I've gotten a couple WiFi battles... I just retried 2 or 3 times and then once someone got in with me, we just played like 20 games. It's a shame you can't talk to them though.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 9, 2008)

@Colonello: Isn't it the same was as changing to Sheik with Zelda or starting with a Pokemon other than Squirtle with PT?


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 9, 2008)

Would anyone like to play?

 (I know this may sound rather "noobish", by some standards, though how does one see their player code?)


----------



## Albert Wesker (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm doing good with Sonic but I need some strategies. Any help?


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 9, 2008)

Ah never mind, I figured out how to find it. In case anyone wants to play _2578-2800-2210_


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 9, 2008)

Is there a difference between the Wii code and the Friend code?

EDIT: Posting on Holy page number.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 9, 2008)

To find your friend code, go to the area where you add others and it will show yours. That's what I did for mine.

Edit: I figured out how to switch to ZSS before the fight too.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 9, 2008)

Nyan N. said:


> When choosing Zelda there is both Zeldas and Shieks render in your square, just click the Shiek render.


wow that simple...
I thought it would of been a button like ZSS...


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 9, 2008)

Bah, for some reason I am not able to play with anyone..


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 9, 2008)

Oh man. The people online seriosuly suck. 

I beat wolf and bowser with Marth. I destroyed a toon Link, Pit, and a Link with Ike. And pretty much destroyed a ganondorf with meta knight.

Anyone that wants a fight, PM me.


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 9, 2008)

Same here I suppose.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 9, 2008)

Ryoshi can rip it.


----------



## Ha-ri (Mar 9, 2008)

Nyan N. said:


> When choosing Zelda there is both Zeldas and Shieks render in your square, just click the Shiek render.



Wow, thanks alot. I tried a few things to try and get Sheik right off the bat when the game starts, but nothing worked. Well now I know Thank You!


----------



## Maycara (Mar 9, 2008)

Astral said:


> Ah never mind, I figured out how to find it. In case anyone wants to play _2578-2800-2210_



I sent yor a request or something...name is Minz on there...

My net is a tad iffy...so bear with me

PS, PM me your friend code if you want to play.

Mines is 0473 7456 7594


----------



## Shiron (Mar 9, 2008)

After playing Brawl today, it seems like my mains are Ike, Pit, and Lucas. Of course, there are several characters I haven't unlocked yet, so I suppose that could change.

Also, I added my friend code to my sig; PM me if you want to play me in a match.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 9, 2008)

My mains so far are Diddy, Marth and Wario.
Wario is a beast in the air.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 9, 2008)

Marth, Pit, Snake, and Link.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 9, 2008)

Anyone on now?
Me and 2Shea are looking for 2 people to play with, post preferred rules and stages if you want.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm still jealous.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 9, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Anyone on now?
> Me and 2Shea are looking for 2 people to play with, post preferred rules and stages if you want.



Ya ill add u in a sec....


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 9, 2008)

Where's your FC? and anyone else up for some games?


----------



## K-deps (Mar 9, 2008)

Guys need advice quick
WiFi USB Adapter 
OR
LAN Adapter?

Which is better/faster?


----------



## Shiron (Mar 9, 2008)

@Skeets: Sure; I am.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 9, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Where's your FC? and anyone else up for some games?



0473 7456 7594 I sent u a request


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 9, 2008)

O.K so I'll see you two guys in a bit.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 9, 2008)

Skeets said:


> O.K so I'll see you two guys in a bit.



I DID! Its above u...


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 9, 2008)

Minzara said:


> I DID! Its above u...


I edited...

Did you add 2shea?


----------



## Maycara (Mar 9, 2008)

Skeets said:


> I edited...
> 
> Did you add 2shea?



no whats his FC?


----------



## Mugen Tails (Mar 9, 2008)

*10:14PM, US*

My friend code is 4768-7106-0235!  Ready and waiting  MUGEN


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 9, 2008)

1504-5379-7136, minzara


----------



## Maycara (Mar 9, 2008)

Skeets said:


> 1504-5379-7136, minzara



 ok , having net issues trying to get back on


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 9, 2008)

If you guys need another, I'll join. I'm not very good with a single player yet. I haven't found any super good combos yet so I'm not that great. But I'm willing to join you guys.  My FC is in my sig.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 9, 2008)

How much for a Wii and SSBB together?


----------



## Shiron (Mar 9, 2008)

Colonello said:


> If you guys need another, I'll join. I'm not very good with a single player yet. I haven't found any super good combos yet so I'm not that great. But I'm willing to join you guys.  My FC is in my sig.


Kay added you; my friend code is in my sig as well.

Edit: @Gokudera: About $300+tax.


----------



## Ha-ri (Mar 9, 2008)

Hayato Gokudera said:


> How much for a Wii and SSBB together?



A Wii is like $200 or $250, and brawl is $50.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 9, 2008)

someone give me your FC number so I can play ya.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 9, 2008)

Kk after I finish this level I'll add you guys and join in.  My first friends on Brawl!


----------



## Mugen Tails (Mar 9, 2008)

Ronin said:


> someone give me your FC number so I can play ya.



My friend code is 4768-7106-0235! Name MUGEN gave It a few posts ago, what's yours?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm playing multiplayer right now trying to get my style back from lack of SSB but if you want to play with someone then I'm here. My code is 

5026-4119-0976

I'm willing to play with any rules as long as it's fun. I'll be up until around maybe 2 central time so if you need someone just hit me up.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 9, 2008)

damn the lag is fucking horrible. Lets try and join 2shea's game...


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 9, 2008)

Okay I added you Tsuna, now how do I get into your game? 

Ronin my FC is in my sig, I'll battle you.

What's 2Shea's FC?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 9, 2008)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Kay added you; my friend code is in my sig as well.
> 
> Edit: @Gokudera: About $300+tax.



Alright thanks, Sena.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm ready to Brawl any moment now XD... my Brawl code is in my sig... I'll add as many as i can see right now ...


----------



## Maycara (Mar 9, 2008)

Ronin said:


> someone give me your FC number so I can play ya.



0473 7456 7594


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 9, 2008)

I'll add you blind itachi


----------



## Shiron (Mar 9, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> I'm ready to Brawl any moment now XD... my Brawl code is in my sig... I'll add as many as i can see right now ...


Added you.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 9, 2008)

Sorry I closed the match Sena, I was trying to change it to more than 1 stock.

Edit: I've also added you Minzara.


----------



## Akuma (Mar 9, 2008)

Guys Im haveing problems faceing people online, I go to basic brawl and the"seeking" thing never ends I can never recieve opponents, anyone know whats going on?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 9, 2008)

same trouble.. it sucks lol...


----------



## Akuma (Mar 9, 2008)

Hrm, maybe everyone is getting it...They will pry patch it soon, its very early into launch.


----------



## OMG! Dj (Mar 9, 2008)

They have to fix this, fast! It would be cool if some Naruto characters were in the game, It would never happen though.


----------



## Akuma (Mar 9, 2008)

Dj. said:


> They have to fix this, fast! It would be cool if some Naruto characters were in the game, It would never happen though.



no not really  .


----------



## Countach (Mar 9, 2008)

thw game is much harder then i thought it would be.

melee's level nine comps are like level 7 in this game

and this games level 9 shield spam like no other

its about time the ai started to pose a challenge


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 9, 2008)

I really like the single player.. They did it pretty well imo! We are currentling playing multiplayer atm :0 Should be closed to 50 battles! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



( Yoshi gets unlocked then )


----------



## DA Dave (Mar 9, 2008)

This game has been <3 so far, sucks I had to actually play a certain number of v/s mode to unlock the Team Friendly Fire option Lol.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 9, 2008)

I finally could play Colonelo but damn there's a lot of lag XD...


----------



## Ronin (Mar 9, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> I finally could play Colonelo but damn there's a lot of lag XD...



Im gonna add you right now.u free?

Brawl code is:

2878 9247 8531

Ill take on anyone right nowm wanna get a few b4 i go to bed.


----------



## Akuma (Mar 9, 2008)

My brawl code is 2578-2795-6890

If your going to add me pm me your code so im not looking all over for it tommarow


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 9, 2008)

I might get back on in a minute.

Good games Blind Itachi, lol you kicked my ass the first two times cause I kept getting stuck underneath the stage wth Snake's recover (it looked like it happened to you once or twice in the last game). It's really hard to get the smash ball with all the lag ...


----------



## Bender (Mar 9, 2008)

Ronin said:


> someone give me your FC number so I can play ya.



Look in my siggy

It's there


----------



## Zenou (Mar 9, 2008)

Since I picked up the game at midnight launch, I've played Brawl with various friends for 18 hours. D:


----------



## Maycara (Mar 9, 2008)

Okay, I am going to add you all...


----------



## Rocket Bear (Mar 9, 2008)

Zeno said:


> Since I picked up the game at midnight launch, I've played Brawl with various friends for 18 hours. D:



Wow, you beat me xD

Just woke up like 2 hours ago. Got it at midnight and played 4 man ffa's with my friends until noon ..then slept.

So much win. Zero Suit is my fav followed by Ike 

I think the only guys I still need to unlock are Jiggly, Snake, Young Link, and Rob. This game has exceeded my expectations and I haven't even played Subspace yet


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 9, 2008)

Minzara I already added you, I'm not sure if you got it or not. I'm getting back on just to add people and I might play a match.


----------



## Bender (Mar 9, 2008)

Colonello said:


> Minzara I already added you, I'm not sure if you got it or not. I'm getting back on just to add people and I might play a match.



I added you too 


I'm about to get back on the game so I can face you guys I just had to get some friend codes and info on how to get mo' characters before I went back to playing


----------



## Shinny (Mar 9, 2008)

is there a way to choose a pokemon and stay with him throughout the entire battle, even if you die?  instead of it always switching you out?


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 9, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I added you too
> 
> 
> I'm about to get back on the game so I can face you guys I just had to get some friend codes and info on how to get mo' characters before I went back to playing



All righty then I'll add you too.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 10, 2008)

so far all the ppl I've played online suck. I got class tomorrow so I'll vs the rest of you then.


----------



## Akuma (Mar 10, 2008)

Akuma said:


> My brawl code is 2578-2795-6890
> 
> If your going to add me pm me your code so im not looking all over for it tommarow




in case anyone didnt see it.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 10, 2008)

Akuma said:


> in case anyone didnt see it.



Just put it in your sig.

I decided to play SSE. I'm about 50% of the way through. That's enough for tonight though.


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 10, 2008)

For those of you who don't have me already, my FC is in my sig.

Add me, and let me know if you do so I can add you aswell.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey I've got a question. For Falco's shield. Does it have to been thrown? Is pillaring still possible?


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 10, 2008)

Falco is my main!


----------



## Akuma (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah I finally fought regular brawl matches, there were actually playable people


----------



## Shinny (Mar 10, 2008)

no one can answer my question?


----------



## Sharingan2000 (Mar 10, 2008)

Marth said:


> Guys need advice quick
> WiFi USB Adapter
> OR
> LAN Adapter?
> ...



I would like to know that too...

I pre-ordered the game from Amazon so I should probably get it next week...
Now all I need is a Wii


----------



## Akuma (Mar 10, 2008)

Shinny said:


> is there a way to choose a pokemon and stay with him throughout the entire battle, even if you die?  instead of it always switching you out?




no, once you die it always switches out.


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 10, 2008)

Sharingan2000 said:


> Marth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LAN Adapter is faster, but if you don't have a cable long enough to run it to your tv, then... get a wireless router xD

The Wi-Fi usb sucks imo.


----------



## Shinny (Mar 10, 2008)

Akuma said:


> no, once you die it always switches out.



ok, cool, thanks!  =P


----------



## Bender (Mar 10, 2008)

A'ight

I'm going back to the game

Unlock some characters n' then go online 


Seeya on the battlefiend 


P.S.

I got all your FC's


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 10, 2008)

So.....can someone answer my question?


----------



## Ha-ri (Mar 10, 2008)

2Shea said:


> LAN Adapter is faster, but if you don't have a cable long enough to run it to your tv, then... get a wireless router xD
> 
> The Wi-Fi usb sucks imo.



I haven't had nay problems with the USB adapter, except a notice saying a user has connect pops up ever 5 minutes and drives me crazy(any way to stop that outside of closing the program?).


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 10, 2008)

My friend code is 1762 2345 7502


----------



## Draffut (Mar 10, 2008)

It's a fun game, but not all I was hoping for.  Atleast the new storyline mode thing is fun.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 10, 2008)

Well, I have to say that Brawl definately = Awesome. I actually threw a Brawl party with 6 of my friends. Pizza and everything!

Anyway, characters I've fallen in love with (So far): PT, Diddy, Olimar, Sonic (of course).

Subspace is solid, cutscenes were WIN, unfortunately, I've only got about 18% done.

Wifi "With Anyone" is terrible as of now. Tried about 8 times and only connected once. Completely owned an Olimar with Mario, and my character's response was, like, one second behind. Needless to say the guy either had the same problem or couldn't play. Didn't even try that hard to attack me.

8 hours seemed like 2, so I didn't get much done. Wish I could say more (and didn't have to summerize.), but my head friggin' hurts. Probably filled with too much awesome. see you guys tomorrow.

*My Brawl FC: 3093-6749-4759*

Oh, and to anyone that's wondering, I'm not sure of the circumstances for unlocking Sonic (he challenged me randomly), but Completing Subspace or playing classic with 10 characters is definately NOT the only way you can get him. I did neither. I'll check my copy to see if it can tell me exactly what I did to get him.


----------



## Akuma (Mar 10, 2008)

Is it just me or does this game disconnect very frequently?


----------



## jkingler (Mar 10, 2008)

Halfway to unlocking Sonic, if beating Classic with 10 chars works. XD

/14% into SS, which I've only played with the gf


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 10, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> Halfway to unlocking Sonic, if beating Classic with 10 chars works. XD
> 
> /14% into SS, which I've only played with the gf



I can confirm it indeed works.

I almost had a stroke, considering I took a break from SSE as I found it a bit tedious, and boom, beating Classic with Snake pitted me up against Sonic.

I also now just got everyone, I got Jigglypuff randomly when fucking around with events. People said beat 20, I had 28 done and I didn't get the fight.

Beating SSE and getting everyone else made me just try a random event, and boom, got the fight. Maybe that has to do with it.

So yeah, the explanations are rather weird so far.


----------



## Sairou (Mar 10, 2008)

Anybody down for a battle? FC:2535-3291-1680


----------



## Draffut (Mar 10, 2008)

I will say, I am loving Metaknight, so atleast the game hasn;t failed me completly.

IS there any reason why no effort has been made to make Yoshi not blow?  I mean, most other charecters have progress on them to balance them out.  Yoshi has been left under shit tree sicne the first game.


----------



## Sairou (Mar 10, 2008)

yo draff. wanna battle?


----------



## Draffut (Mar 10, 2008)

Sairou said:


> yo draff. wanna battle?



Actually, me and my friend are playign through the storyline mode, at like 33% or so.  I'll hunt down my friend code and throw it up here when we finish (probobly be a while)


----------



## Maycara (Mar 10, 2008)

Colonello said:


> Minzara I already added you, I'm not sure if you got it or not. I'm getting back on just to add people and I might play a match.



Ya, he faught in lag hell...that was fun... LOL.


----------



## Sairou (Mar 10, 2008)

Draffut said:


> Actually, me and my friend are playign through the storyline mode, at like 33% or so.  I'll hunt down my friend code and throw it up here when we finish (probobly be a while)


gotcha. =]


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 10, 2008)

does anyone know how to do the final special move?


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 10, 2008)

Well Mr Game & Watch is here after R.O.B but before Ganondorf, odd but its good to see our 2D star here again. I already added a decent quality pic of his artwork to my character chart so I'll just repost the previous vertion.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 10, 2008)

We calling it quites for the night, only 51%, but just went into the black hole and am getting to choose from like ll 25 guys we got.  Is this the end and we just missed a bunch?


----------



## Jotun (Mar 10, 2008)

MetaKnight, Robot (sp?) and Wolf are really fun to play with. I liked Wario alot, but he got boring real fast. I hope my friend fixes his Wii so we can play the english version, cuz I wanna make some maps and play SSE.

I notice I get stuck in that stupid sword spam attack with MK sometimes and it leaves me wide open. I can't seem to land heavy hits with Robo/t when I want to because they have a different range than what I am used to. I get hit way too much when using Wolf which is a bad thing cuz all my friends seem to love using Ike >_>


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Mar 10, 2008)

I just played Brawl for 15 hours. So tired... but the game is so awesome...

Zelda kicks ass.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 10, 2008)

My opinions on who I have played with.

Awesome - Sonic, Snake, Mario, Captain Falcon, Link, Ike

Good - Zelda/Sheik, Pikachu, Samus, Pit, Meta Knight, Lucas, Fox, Wolf, Marth, Pokemon Trainer, Lucario, Donkey Kong, Kirby, Dedede, Bowser, Wario, Yoshi

Decent - Luigi, Ness, Falco, Toon Link, Diddy Kong, Ice Climbers, Olimar, Peach

Shit - Ganondorf, R.O.B., Mr. Game and Watch

Fail - Jigglypuff


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 10, 2008)

Game is great, everything I hoped it would be.

Diddy and Dedede are my favorites right now, and they are all I've been playing as.

I have SSE beat, although only at about 80%, but I have every character besides jigglypuff, whom I dont really care about =p


----------



## Jibutters (Mar 10, 2008)

I really hope I can get this soon ;___;


----------



## Ronin (Mar 10, 2008)

Who wants to get beat before I go to class?


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Mar 10, 2008)

Who here got the DRE?
I had it but compressed air worked
though I might send my Wii in still Just in case
does Nintendo erase the memory on the Wii?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 10, 2008)

so how many hours is SSE


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 10, 2008)

Never thought I'd say this but snakes kinda blows.  I've had him for more than 24 hours and I've still yet to get the hang of his moveset.


----------



## Draydi (Mar 10, 2008)

So far I've played with almost all the characters I've unlocked, which is about half of them. I really like Pit, Ike, Lucario, Marth and Sheik. 

I wanted to main PT, But I can't get used to him. Same with Meta Knight.


----------



## Jibutters (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm all excited to see what it's like X3


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 10, 2008)

The music in this game is incredible.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 10, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> so how many hours is SSE



I played through it on Hard and it took about 9...

That last maze level is retarded long...and totally not fun after about 10 minutes...


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 10, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> so how many hours is SSE



Decided to run through it again for the fuck of it on the US version.  7 1/2 hours for me on Very Hard.

BTW, put your FC's over here.

*Official Brawl Friend Codes Thread*


----------



## Kai (Mar 10, 2008)

My best character has completely changed to Pikachu; I'm shocked at how enhanced he's become since Melee, similar to the 1st game.

Pika and Marth are my favorites so far.

Anybody want to brawl PM me your wii code.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 10, 2008)

Lucas and ness are beasts!


Though Jigglypuff is my main


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Mar 10, 2008)

I love Lucas, PT, MK, Ike, and Mario
though MArio will be just a mess around probaly


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 10, 2008)

Lucas Neutron is the biggest ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in the world.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 10, 2008)

I like meta knight, but I find his hits are too weak. Plus he gets blasted off the stage easily due to his weight.

I got to try someone else If I'm going to play online.  Captain falcon seems slower than in melee


----------



## Countach (Mar 10, 2008)

hey how do i get gannon in SSE?

i dont have him but i have wolf


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 10, 2008)

Since all you fine chaps here have probably played with almost everyone by now,
could someone analyze my mains and tell me if I made a good decision? (Look at sig)


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 10, 2008)

Just saw Little Mac in action.  God he is like the best assist trophy so far.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 10, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Fail - Jigglypuff



Jiggly was godly in Melee. I don't have him yet, but did they ruin him now?


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 10, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> Never thought I'd say this but snakes kinda blows.  I've had him for more than 24 hours and I've still yet to get the hang of his moveset.



I always get his down smash confused. I'd say he's really good if you play him right. He can brake a smash ball in like 2 hits.


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 10, 2008)

Fucks sake...

Reading through this thread now is making me emo - we don't get Brawl here in the UK until fucking June. Whats all that about!?


----------



## Countach (Mar 10, 2008)

hey in SSE what is the difference between the flags and the flashing crown things?


----------



## Draffut (Mar 10, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Lucas Neutron is the biggest ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in the world.



You obviously have not seen Pit.  I basically banned that fruitcake from the games in our house.

If anyone takes that tard, everyone else goes Pit hunting.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 10, 2008)

Hayato Gokudera said:


> Since all you fine chaps here have probably played with almost everyone by now,
> could someone analyze my mains and tell me if I made a good decision? (Look at sig)



Someone please answer my question.


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 10, 2008)

Hayato Gokudera said:
			
		

> Someone please answer my question.



I have yet to play with Lucario, though Ike is a little slow for my liking. Sonic has the potential to be a good character, and surprisingly Pikachu is rather fast and good at countering doge rolls. Link is defiantly improved, and I believe Falco was nerf'd slightly. I personally like Pit.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 10, 2008)

Hayato Gokudera said:


> Someone please answer my question.



The game is still new, so "tiers" are still really up in the air.  None of them look like bad chars.  I personally havn't found much about Ike I enjoy, or Pikachu, but they are both viable.

But any favorties list that includes Metaknight and doesn't have Pit would get a seal of biased approval from me (get Metaknight in there!).


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Mar 10, 2008)

Hayato Gokudera said:


> Someone please answer my question.


 
Yeah your mains are fine since all the characters are good if played right



Countach said:


> hey in SSE what is the difference between the flags and the flashing crown things?


 
The Crowns means the level is 100% complete whereas the Flag means you still have like items or something left to get in the level


----------



## Draffut (Mar 10, 2008)

So, why are a whole slew of new charecters being given the ability to fly.  Before it was a good ability affored to only like 2 charecters, now they are comming out of the woodwork.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm a little depressed/pissed off.

So I was thinking that I'd get it today right?
Since I pre-ordered since 9/20/07 on gamestop online,and it doesnt take long to ship over paying the USA ship overnight detail.

Well I do my order tracking and I find out it's *Back ordered*.
So Im a bit dismayed/mad.
and what's even worse,on the  it says _USED_ are backordered,as in no manual or box with it,and while _NEW_ ones are being ordered in less than 24 hours.

What the hell,can someone explain this to me?


----------



## Draffut (Mar 10, 2008)

I assume there arn't any Used ones they have yet, so they just put "backordered" up.  I dont see how they can be ordering used copies from somewhere already.

Yours was probobly in the 24 hour wait list of the new ones, so will "hopefully" be shipped out tommorow, or whenever they get them in.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 10, 2008)

Astral said:


> I have yet to play with Lucario, though Ike is a little slow for my liking. Sonic has the potential to be a good character, and surprisingly Pikachu is rather fast and good at countering doge rolls. Link is defiantly improved, and I believe Falco was nerf'd slightly. I personally like Pit.





Draffut said:


> The game is still new, so "tiers" are still really up in the air.  None of them look like bad chars.  I personally havn't found much about Ike I enjoy, or Pikachu, but they are both viable.
> 
> But any favorties list that includes Metaknight and doesn't have Pit would get a seal of biased approval from me (get Metaknight in there!).



Alright, thanks. It seems Ike isn't everyones personal favourite, lol.
Well, again, thanks for your answers.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 10, 2008)

Anyone free to brawl?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 10, 2008)

I wish _I_ could be free to brawl.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 10, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Anyone free to brawl?



While I could technically play you now. Since me and my roomate have ours Wii's and he got his copy on Sunday( I get my copy tomorrow) but I've used his game to unlock stuff on my Wii.  I could play you now, but you've had more practice than I have and I want to play you at my best. I will play you at some point next week though..plus I want to unlock more shit.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 10, 2008)

Draffut said:


> I assume there arn't any Used ones they have yet, so they just put "backordered" up.  I dont see how they can be ordering used copies from somewhere already.
> 
> Yours was probobly in the 24 hour wait list of the new ones, so will "hopefully" be shipped out tommorow, or whenever they get them in.



Ah that's what I was thinking.
So I'm probaly gonna have to be patient and wait for them to restock,which could take a day-week.

Have fun playing guys..


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 10, 2008)

Perhaps a few of you could post your friend codes so that I may add you?



			
				Ronin said:
			
		

> Anyone free to brawl?



Yes.


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 10, 2008)

Astral said:


> Perhaps a few of you could post your friend codes so that I may add you?




The Brawl FC thread is where all of that sort of thing should be taken care of from now on.

Official Brawl Friend Codes Thread


----------



## Kittan (Mar 10, 2008)

shahilkiran@hotmail.com Add me so we can brawl when im on

FC: 4339-2151-9996


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 10, 2008)

Kittan that thar's a good idea. 
When I get Brawl I'll just give you guys my hotmail so then we can brawl ANYTIME!


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey Draffut you were right 

My order tracking status changed from Backordered to Usually ships in 24 hours 

So at the latest,it should arrive tomorrow,but I can be hopeful and hope it today? nah,I'd probaly be expecting too much,but YES! TOMORROW~!


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 10, 2008)

2Shea said:


> The Brawl FC thread is where all of that sort of thing should be taken care of from now on.
> 
> Official Brawl Friend Codes Thread



Ah, thank you I did not know that this thread existed. Wait, yes I did I actually thought I had posted in a different thread before.


Kittan said:


> shahilkiran@hotmail.com Add me so we can brawl when im on
> 
> FC: 4339-2151-9996



I shall, though I am off Brawl for the day. At least online that is.


----------



## dilbot (Mar 10, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Hey Draffut you were right
> 
> My order tracking status changed from Backordered to Usually ships in 24 hours
> 
> So at the latest,it should arrive tomorrow,but I can be hopeful and hope it today? nah,I'd probaly be expecting too much,but YES! TOMORROW~!




yup it was backordered for me aswell, but then when i re-checked a few hours later and its status was shipped, I was like...OMFG YES!~ yours should probably be shipped by now or by the end of the day

ill probably be receiving it tomorrow afternoon at the latest.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Mar 10, 2008)

Reading all of this is really despressing.
Why does Europe always gets FUCKED in the pooper by Nintendo? 

One question;
Does Sheik still kick ass? How's her speed?
She was my main in Melee for her speed (while still fully controllable unlike Fox for example).


----------



## dilbot (Mar 10, 2008)

^ i heard she was nerfed by quite a bit but zelda kicks ass apparently :/

EDIT: I've decided who I'll be maining: LINK YOU LUCKY BASTARD, I CHOOSE YOU!!!


----------



## Itachi77 (Mar 10, 2008)

Will anyone please swap codes with me? Mine is 4210-3648-6534.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 10, 2008)

Me and Kittan  went a few rounds.

Score is 3-1 for now. Last round Kittan raped me with snake though. We'll play some more later on also.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Mar 10, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Me and Kittan had went a few rounds.
> 
> Score is 3-1 for now. Last round Kittan raped me with snake though. We'll play some more later on though.


 
once I get my Wii/Brawl to work again your on
I/m taking my Wii apart right now to blow out the inside and swab the lens hoping that it'll work, if not then off to Nintendo it goes


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 10, 2008)

I crave Brawl.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 10, 2008)

dilbot said:


> yup it was backordered for me aswell, but then when i re-checked a few hours later and its status was shipped, I was like...OMFG YES!~ yours should probably be shipped by now or by the end of the day
> 
> ill probably be receiving it tomorrow afternoon at the latest.



Ah...so I still have to wait for the status to be shipped huh..
It's still 24 hours status,but hopefully it will be shipped by tonight.

and I have the USA overnight,so it should recieve it tomorrow too then :]


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 10, 2008)

im getting brawl either this weekend or Easter


----------



## Maycara (Mar 10, 2008)

I've added everyone pretty much, actually i think everyone, lol. I am getting on right now, so if you want to brawl...see ya soon! My FC is 

0473 7456 7594

You have to trade codes for the registarion of whatever right? So Add my FC people!   I want to do some Brawling!!!


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 10, 2008)

i think game a watch still probbaly sucks anyone agree or disagree


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 10, 2008)

Disagree. G&W wins.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 10, 2008)

So, what characters need to be unlocked by having SSE already beaten.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 10, 2008)

Only Sonic.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 10, 2008)

Well, me and my friend are on Tabuu in SSE.  And frankly he is a cock-sucking son of a bitch.

Oh well, guess we can throw some stickers on our guys (Only one has them so far) and lower the difficulty some.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 10, 2008)

Well played some games with some friends but non of us loved it. I guess we just outgrew it's charm but we we're bored after 5th or 6th match. I feel i should of just saved my money now


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 10, 2008)

ARE YOU SAYING YOU'VE FALLEN _OUT_ OF LOVE WITH SMASH BROS!?
BLASPHEMY!!


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 10, 2008)

My gosh....


SONIC IS A MURDEREREERERER!

I tried to beat him 3 times after playing classic 10 times. I lost 2 and on the last one he died because of a box..............and now I'm maining him.



He's top tier. It's kinda unfair.

The one character that I absolutely didn't wanna play as is what I wanna play as. His comboing is amazing though.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 10, 2008)

Well I just sat myself down and beat SSE
The Great Maze shit was annoying. But now all I need is Jiggly and I'm done


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 10, 2008)

Great maze was annoying : P i agree.

i needed to buy a lan adapter for my wii lol.  kept getting dropped from online matches.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm glad to hear Sonic is such a murderer, as he is to be one of my Mains.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 10, 2008)

Is anyone else having a problem going brawl onlinel?


----------



## K-deps (Mar 10, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> Great maze was annoying : P i agree.
> 
> i needed to buy a lan adapter for my wii lol.  kept getting dropped from online matches.



Same here man.
Buy one off amazon. They have some.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 10, 2008)

Sonic is as ownage as I'd hope he would be. He doesn't have any low percentage killers, but he's so fast and his recovery is so good that it doesn't really matter, especially seeing as I am not a tourney kind of guy. XD

/has no idea how to get a hold of friend code; wants to Brawl online with some of you guys 

P.S. You can get Wii LAN adapters from Gamestop; I did.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 10, 2008)

Seems me and Ronin are evenly matched, its 3-2 atm. Me being 3. But things might changed Ronin is godly with Ike.


----------



## Kittan (Mar 10, 2008)

FUCK YOU GREAT MAZE FUCK YOU

YOU TOOK ME 1.5 HOURS AND YOUR DSTILL NOT DEAD DIE ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

/rant


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 10, 2008)

Log onto the Wifi network and it tells you on the main screen.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 10, 2008)

Dam you guys are so lucky. I still need to get a Wii lol..


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 10, 2008)

lol, I beat Sonic on the first try with little effort as Fox. Then again as Ike on my roommate's Wii when we accidentally ran far enough and it made me fight him, lol. But yeah, he's pretty good. Highest of the mid tier, probably top tier...

I'm liking Fox still a whole lot, to me he's the same ol' good Fox with a much better Fair. Wolf I'm starting to experiment with, he's a bit slow for my play type, but damn do I love his style. Like Fox on steroids, definitely one of the better characters.

Fox, Wolf, Snake, and (as much as I hate to admit) Diddy stand out to me. Wario and Olimar have super potential, I need to play more with them...


----------



## K-deps (Mar 10, 2008)

Kittan said:


> FUCK YOU GREAT MAZE FUCK YOU
> 
> YOU TOOK ME 1.5 HOURS AND YOUR DSTILL NOT DEAD DIE ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> 
> /rant



To me the great maze was the most useless piece of shit ever.

Also Tabuu is a dick.
He has some 1 hit kills and I dont like it
But atleast I beat him


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 10, 2008)

FC is 1117-9922-5033

I'm sooo ready to "Smash" and "Brawl" right now....

....

*Leaves forum*


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 10, 2008)

Anyone can tell me if I made a good choice switching Lucario for Pit?
Pit is starting to appeal to me more.

Oh, and I just found out that my cousin has a Wii AND Brawl. 
I'll be going to his house to brawl it out.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 10, 2008)

4-4  with me and RONIN me and him are completely even...he is a beast wqith iKE


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 10, 2008)

Ronin sounds like someone worthy of a BRAWL.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 10, 2008)

Just got it.   And Kirby's still my best character. 

edit: how are some of you able to beat SSE in one day?!  Do you not have anything else in your lives?!  I can hardly get in an hour with all my homework!


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 10, 2008)

Cipher, I loathe you.


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 10, 2008)

Got it yesterday. Couldn't play until today due to the stomach virus. Friend code in signature.

Almost done unlocking all the characters. This game is epic.


----------



## Dark Aether (Mar 10, 2008)

I HATE THE GREAT MAZE!!! Honestly, FILLER MUCH?!?!?!? A serious waste of ours and Sakurai's time. Well I beat SSE, got Toon Link and now all I need is Jigglypuff and Wolf. Green Hill and Great Sea are my favorite stages atm.
I'm liking Lucas too, he's turning out to be really fun to use for me.



> My gosh....
> 
> 
> SONIC IS A MURDEREREERERER!
> ...



I beat him the first time. And yes, Sonic is god tier, he's turning haters into lovers. Fear the fucking spindash bitches.


----------



## Sairou (Mar 10, 2008)

FC also in sig, in case u wanna add me DarkHope. =D


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 10, 2008)

Sonic is awesome. But I don't use him. 

My Wii picks up my router signal, but it lags way too much. Too slow. Is the Lan Adapter a replacement for it, basically?



Sairou said:


> FC also in sig, in case u wanna add me DarkHope. =D



Alright. I'm Marie on Brawl. =D

I'll add you soon. As soon as my router stops being a bitch or until I get a Lan Adapter. xD


----------



## jkingler (Mar 10, 2008)

I honestly don't dislike any of the characters. ANY. I think they are all fun and effective if used well. 

/shocked by the overall balance of the dramatis personae and the discernible style of each individual playable character


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 10, 2008)

I found no use of Olimar. He is definitely my least favorite of the new comers. 

Pokemon Trainer and Pit are freaken awesome. XD

My favorite and my original character is and always will be - Fox. He's still pwnsome. And I am very happy to see he is.


----------



## Akuma (Mar 10, 2008)

Lets hear it for toon link, Meta, Ike, and P trainer wooooo, Lucario and Lucas to


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 10, 2008)

I'll just stay here, sobbing in my emo corner.


----------



## Dark Aether (Mar 10, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Lets hear it for toon link, Meta, Ike, and P trainer wooooo, Lucario and Lucas to



 Those are some of my favorite new comers, especially Ike and Toon Link.



> My Wii picks up my router signal, but it lags way too much. Too slow. Is the Lan Adapter a replacement for it, basically?



I know how you feel, My router doesn't seem to work well at all.  I'll try my Wifi USB adapter to see if it works better, if it doesn't I guess I'll get the LAN adapter instead...

I'll post my Brawl name and Friend code once I get all the chars/stages and the lag straightened out.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 10, 2008)

So far my roster consists of Link, Pit, Ness, Lucas, Pokemon Trainer and soon to be Toon Link/Sonic. Since I'm not trying to rush through and all it's taking time. 

Apparently there's different methods for fighting Sonic and even though I want him bad I don't want to try and go through those. Still it's tempting


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 10, 2008)

Cipher said:


> edit: how are some of you able to beat SSE in one day?!  Do you not have anything else in your lives?!  I can hardly get in an hour with all my homework!



I beat SSE in 5 hours. 5 hours is nothing given my free time 

Does anyone know how to unlock the Issac AT? I unlocked Gray Fox, Shadow, that guitar girl, and that guy from Custom Robo.

I think all I am missing now is Issac.


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 10, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> I know how you feel, My router doesn't seem to work well at all.  I'll try my Wifi USB adapter to see if it works better, if it doesn't I guess I'll get the LAN adapter instead...
> 
> I'll post my Brawl name and Friend code once I get all the chars/stages and the lag straightened out.





I was happy that I got enough connection to actually get my code and add people. Other than that, it lags or disconnects. >_<

So then the LAN Adapter will definitely work? Is it wired?

(Btw, once you get your code, add me and I'll add you back )


----------



## Last of the Saiyans (Mar 10, 2008)

Omg i want this game so bad but im broke


----------



## Akuma (Mar 11, 2008)

maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan, I can never get online to play random people, it always disconnects.


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 11, 2008)

^Do you use a router or a LAN Adapter? I have the same problem too. (Router) ~_~


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 11, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> I HATE THE GREAT MAZE!!! Honestly, FILLER MUCH?!?!?!? A serious waste of ours and Sakurai's time. Well I beat SSE, got Toon Link and now all I need is Jigglypuff and Wolf. Green Hill and Great Sea are my favorite stages atm.
> I'm liking Lucas too, he's turning out to be really fun to use for me.


I agree, that damn maze reminds me of the last mission in Megaman games where you have to rebattle all past bosses. This is probably what got IGN disappointed. 

I did the first three events and I can definitely say the second one is awesome. LANDMASTER!


----------



## Akuma (Mar 11, 2008)

Darkhope said:


> ^Do you use a router or a LAN Adapter? I have the same problem too. (Router) ~_~



Router          .


EDIT: i dont think it the equipment, I think its the server


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 11, 2008)

I;m almost done with the story modes guys.  I like PIKACHU!!!!!


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 11, 2008)

Anyone wanna play 2 vs 2 with me and 2Shea?


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2008)

which controller do you guys use? I personally use wiimote + nunchuck. But I've heard classic or GC controller is better to play with.


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 11, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Anyone wanna play 2 vs 2 with me and 2Shea?



I would if my connection didn't lag so much. >___<



ExoSkel said:


> which controller do you guys use? I personally use wiimote + nunchuck. But I've heard classic or GC controller is better to play with.



Gamecube controller for now to get used to Brawl. It's more familiar. (and easier) I'll probably try the Wii remote and nunchuck later on.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 11, 2008)

My FC is 1719 2893 2951. Feel free to add me, guys.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 11, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> which controller do you guys use? I personally use wiimote + nunchuck. But I've heard classic or GC controller is better to play with.


GCN is definitely a player's best choice since everyone is familiar with the control scheme. I wasn't used to the Wiimote + Nunchuk when I first tried it but now I'm used to it. Overall though, GCN is probably the way to go.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 11, 2008)

I got one match in me anyone wanna go? 

FC: 0817-3455-8475.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 11, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> *which controller do you guys use?* I personally use wiimote + nunchuck. But I've heard classic or GC controller is better to play with.



My mind...


----------



## Dietsunkist (Mar 11, 2008)

I actually like the Remote + Nunchuck. I don't have a gc controller at my apartment, so I tried to learn the new way and have gotten fairly comfortable with it.


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 11, 2008)

Darkhope said:


> Gamecube controller for now to get used to Brawl. It's more familiar. (and easier) I'll probably try the Wii remote and nunchuck later on.



I have gotten use to the wiimote + Nunchuk by now.

dang....I will defenlty fail college now...


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm lucky, I already have 4 GC controllers from my GC.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 11, 2008)

I use the VC controller mainly because I think it has a couple of advantages over the Gamecube controller. Such as the Two Z buttons, and the analog sticks right by each other and the sensitivity. 


I use the Wiimote only as well and I think that control option is much better then the Wii mote + Numchuck combo.


----------



## Dave (Mar 11, 2008)

Guys add me, My Brawl FC: 1246-8396-2438


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2008)

Guys, post here if you want people to add your Brawl FC.

_*THE NAMELESS FC*_


----------



## jkingler (Mar 11, 2008)

Check my post in there, if you want to add me or everyone else. Be sure to add me, though. My registered playable friends are lacking at the moment. XD


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 11, 2008)

Skeets and I are still looking for some ppl to play with, let me know if you're wanting too. Please have me added, and let me know if you have me added and I don't have you xD


----------



## Draffut (Mar 11, 2008)

Comment on story

Wow, I got some work to do on my Metaknight.  (Gonna try and main him)


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 11, 2008)

I dont know if anybody has noticed this, but I was messing around with Lucas today and I found out that his Down+B is actually a kill move. If your opponent is at a high enough damage, say 100+, and you catch them with the force field right as it comes out, its similar to jigglypuffs Down+B.

I need more practice with it though


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 11, 2008)

100+? for that I'll just do a regular smash move...XD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 11, 2008)

Lol @ Armake's rant on Brawls shitty online service [as of now, anyway].


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 11, 2008)

Skeets said:


> 100+? for that I'll just do a regular smash move...XD



True, but a smash attack would be obvious. The down+B has the element of surprise


----------



## Bender (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey anyone know how long I gotta wait for the friend codes I register to work? 

I put some of y'all codes in but it says wait

Also tommorow whenever you get online somebody message I'm ready to kick some ass


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 11, 2008)

Ah, I found my answer.

Wai to go, failtendo.

hana-sun

Apparently, the only way to get the option back is to delete your SSBB data.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 11, 2008)

I have a feeling people have come to ignore my posts because of my whining.


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 11, 2008)

Minz, Skeets, and whoever the other guy was xD, those were some fun matches!


We'll have to do it again sometime.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 11, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Lol @ Armake's rant on Brawls shitty online service [as of now, anyway].


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Minz, Skeets, and whoever the other guy was xD, those were some fun matches!
> 
> 
> We'll have to do it again sometime.


that other guy was me. how did you like the snake's codec? 

and minz pwned me in two matches after you guys left.


----------



## crabman (Mar 11, 2008)

So do any of you guys have an opinion on c-sticking? I use it, I don't see why not but apparently there are some people who complain about it?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 11, 2008)

I have no clue on that one, crabman.
Back in Melee, my brother was a complainer everytime I used the c-stick.
I always figured it was because everyone always did the combination of tilting the control stick and tapping the corresponding button, while I would just sometimes have to tilt a stick in any direction.


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 11, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> that other guy was me. how did you like the snake's codec?
> 
> and minz pwned me in two matches after you guys left.



Ooooh it was you, awesome! Added you during the match 

Anyway yeah the codec was great xD


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 11, 2008)

I wanna hear some codecs.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 11, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Ah, I found my answer.
> 
> Wai to go, failtendo.
> 
> ...



That's F-ed up... I don't want to lose my current data just for that. Although, if there's no other way, starting over now would be the best way to go about it. It would be a major pain though. Maybe e-mailing Nintendo will get them to deal with it faster.

Actually, I just checked Nintendo's site. They have an answer for it. Just wait for 24 hours from the time that you first logged in... if it doesn't appear, wait another 24 hours...


----------



## Draffut (Mar 11, 2008)

Threw up my FC in the correct thread, will probobly be on most of tommorow.

Still relearning the game, don't kick my ass to bad.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 11, 2008)

The Pokemon that has a bubble around them... what does it do?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 11, 2008)

Hayato Gokudera said:


> ARE YOU SAYING YOU'VE FALLEN _OUT_ OF LOVE WITH SMASH BROS!?
> BLASPHEMY!!



Guess so. I don't mean in age *I still enjoy pokemon and mario* i mean i just can't get into it like i did melee.


----------



## Dark Aether (Mar 11, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> The Pokemon that has a bubble around them... what does it do?



That's Gardevoir. The bubble protects from projectiles.

Online question: how many friend codes can your list hold?


----------



## E (Mar 11, 2008)

mehh, it felt weird for some reason, it'll take a few weeks for me to get used to it


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 11, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> That's Gardevoir. The bubble protects from projectiles.
> 
> Online question: how many friend codes can your list hold?



100.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 11, 2008)

I thought it was 64...


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Mar 11, 2008)

I really like Ike and PT there really cool. Kirby also actually seem alot better in this game,


----------



## Ronin (Mar 11, 2008)

NF is moving so damn slow for me right now. 2shea, lemme know when your free. I'd like to challenge your Sonic and your Lucario. Also where are the rest of you who are in ma sig, so far I've only taken on minzara


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 11, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> I thought it was 64...



Oh it is? I thought it be the same as 360/PS3, my bad.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 11, 2008)

Guys..you think this is gay?  

I'm totally rockin pink luigi.   I don't know what it is, but I kick ass with luigi.

He definitely has the best guts pose/taunt lol (top direction)  I also love his final smash.  Always kick my fiancee's ass with that


----------



## Ronin (Mar 11, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> Guys..you think this is gay?
> 
> I'm totally rockin pink luigi.   I don't know what it is, but I kick ass with luigi.
> 
> He definitely has the best guts pose/taunt lol (top direction)  I also love his final smash.  Always kick my fiancee's ass with that



Nope, not gay at all. Many people will tell you about weegee and his awesomeness. The pink just makes your enemies feel worse when they lose and his up taunt is one of the best, I agree.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Mar 11, 2008)

Also Falcon in this game is like being in some underground bar, sitting next to an overdressed man who is wafting his cigarette smoke through the air, the pinched corners of his mouth evidence enough that he is plotting something full of intrigue.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 11, 2008)

*Points to sig* Guess whom I finally unlocked?


----------



## dilbot (Mar 11, 2008)

I just got my copy of brawl right when i was gonna post they were taking to long! HAHAHAHHA!


----------



## Hiruko (Mar 11, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> *Points to sig* Guess whom I finally unlocked?



Luigi?


----------



## Chrozs Areving (Mar 11, 2008)

'Sigh, the game hasn't been released in EU since rumors says it will be released the 6:th of June, I really want to play it right now. Among other games as well


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 11, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> *Points to sig* Guess whom I finally unlocked?



Perona?


----------



## Shirker (Mar 11, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> *Points to sig* Guess whom I finally unlocked?



Oda's in Brawl?


----------



## E (Mar 11, 2008)

anybody got sonic yet? 

i'ma go "" if somebody has him already


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm so depressed that Dark Samus isn't in...   

Otherwise, perfect game! Eleven out of ten!


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Mar 11, 2008)

[E];14541855 said:
			
		

> anybody got sonic yet?
> 
> i'ma go "" if somebody has him already



I guess I get your , I have everybody. (I know because I have All-Star mode)


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 11, 2008)

[E];14541855 said:
			
		

> anybody got sonic yet?
> 
> i'ma go "" if somebody has him already



I had him and every other character the first day. 

I have all the stages unlocked and modes beaten at this point too. Just gotta work on the rest of those trophies.

Also, lol @ me getting the Ouendan trophy (400 combos in training) with only 5 characters...


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Mar 11, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> I had him and every other character the first day.
> 
> I have all the stages unlocked and modes beaten at this point too. Just gotta work on the rest of those trophies.
> 
> Also, lol @ me getting the Ouendan trophy (400 combos in training) with only 5 characters...



Shouldn't be bragging. 

I can officially say that if the game had only inlude the SE, I would have bought. Favorite moment: Diddy dragging Fox/Falco.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 11, 2008)

[E];14541855 said:
			
		

> anybody got sonic yet?
> 
> i'ma go "" if somebody has him already



get dat smilie ready then 
don't have everyone yet though... not that I've been tryin' very hard.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Mar 11, 2008)

*Brawl: Favorite Moment In The SE?*

What is your favorite moment in Adventure Mode: The Subspace Emissary in Brawl?

I lol'd at Diddy dragging Fox along with him (and later 
*Spoiler*: _Unlockable Character_ 



Falco).


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 11, 2008)

UkkiThePlant said:


> Shouldn't be bragging.


Oh but I will. 

Not that it's hard at all. It's only a 8-10 hour investment to beat SSE and unlock everybody... 

But the total combos of 400 with only 5 characters (I coulda done it with 4 if I chose differently) I think is pretty impressive... 



UkkiThePlant said:


> I can officially say that if the game had only inlude the SE, I would have bought. Favorite moment: Diddy dragging Fox/Falco.


Loved that, my roommate especially was lol'ing...

lol @ ur sig Ukki, look at Pikachu...


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Mar 11, 2008)

Shirker said:


> get dat smilie ready then
> don't have everyone yet though... not that I've been tryin' very hard.



Try beating SE then Classic with Link.

Or try beating SE and then going back to the ruins. Skip the first door you come to in the pit and enter the second instead.

That should help.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2008)

I lol'ed


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Mar 11, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> I lol'ed



Yoshi: I'M GONNA GET EATEN!!!


----------



## E (Mar 11, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> I had him and every other character the first day.
> 
> I have all the stages unlocked and modes beaten at this point too. Just gotta work on the rest of those trophies.
> 
> Also, lol @ me getting the Ouendan trophy (400 combos in training) with only 5 characters...



holy shit 

i only got ness, marth, capt. falcon, ganondorf, and luigi last night


----------



## Nexas (Mar 11, 2008)

When it was over


----------



## FFLN (Mar 11, 2008)

UkkiThePlant said:


> Shouldn't be bragging.
> 
> I can officially say that if the game had only inlude the SE, I would have bought. *Favorite moment: Diddy dragging Fox/Falco.*



My favorite part was Ike's entrance. Ike is pwnage. Slower than Marth and Metaknight, but he still beat them to the punch. That's the most badass part in my opinion.


----------



## Chrozs Areving (Mar 11, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> I lol'ed



I also lol'ed


----------



## Maycara (Mar 11, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> that other guy was me. how did you like the snake's codec?
> 
> and minz pwned me in two matches after you guys left.




Ya sorry about that....


2Shea said:


> Minz, Skeets, and whoever the other guy was xD, those were some fun matches!
> 
> 
> We'll have to do it again sometime.



Ya it was fun!


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 11, 2008)

favorite part was when captain olimar and captain falcon came into the picture.  lol  so funny with 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the falcon punch killing the R.O.B. and all the pikmin.  olimar's reaction was priceless




I also LOL'd hard when peach, shiek and fox met 
*Spoiler*: __ 



then had tea XD


----------



## Jaga (Mar 11, 2008)

i thought all those morally encompassing lessons they teach you in the game... like putting others before you (like how DK saves diddy, or ness saves lucas) were very nice




...only nintendo


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Mar 11, 2008)

I wanna know more about Link and Zelda  And Yoshi!


----------



## Jaga (Mar 11, 2008)

i got this yesterday night at 10 PM and played it with my roommate until like 7:00 AM.... this is game soooo damn awesome!!!!


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 11, 2008)

Damn Minzara...the lag!

The game was literally a second behind my inputs the whole time! 

But I think I managed to do okay, huh?


----------



## Maycara (Mar 11, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Damn Minzara...the lag!
> 
> The game was literally a second behind my inputs the whole time!
> 
> But I think I managed to do okay, huh?



Lol, I haven't faught Fox much, most of that match I was trying to learn what moves he did, if you couldn't tell by the end we were almost even, lol.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 11, 2008)

Lol, the SSE cut scenes were like an anime. So much action and still some comedy thrown in.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 11, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Damn Minzara...the lag!
> 
> The game was literally a second behind my inputs the whole time!
> 
> But I think I managed to do okay, huh?



hmmm... So I'm not the only one with this problem. Perhaps it's a common thing?


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 11, 2008)

I think it'll get better over the next week. Mario Strikers Charged had a similar lag problems the first week it released but after a while it got WAY improved...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 11, 2008)

I finally got to play Brawl yesterday and I am very impressed with the game. I think the supers are broken but I guess it has its fun.

I ran some 1v1 matches with my friend and I have to say...Diddy is insanely good. I truly believe he is going to be Top Tier when the official tier list comes out. Bannana Shenanigans and hi priority moves with good range are just too good. Also you know there's something wrong if he can do his dash attack (the cartwheel) and combo that into a smash or other various hits with relative ease. I'm so glad I main him.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 11, 2008)

The FS's probably are broken, but hey, every game needs _something_ broken.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 11, 2008)

FC Duy? We can run some tourney style matches, since no one here is really into those...XD

yo Minzara wtf? regular items are fine and all but healing items are a no-no.

The thing about FS is that some are just super shitty and others are crazy good.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 11, 2008)

Lol, it's true. Ness and Lucas come to mind when I think of crazy good.


----------



## kewlmyc (Mar 11, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Lol, I haven't faught Fox much, most of that match I was trying to learn what moves he did, if you couldn't tell by the end we were almost even, lol.



Man I almost had you in our Dark Toon Link (me) vs. Dark Link (minz).  That has to be the best I've done yet in an online match.  I'll get you next time.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 11, 2008)

Shirker said:


> hmmm... So I'm not the only one with this problem. Perhaps it's a common thing?



Minzara's lag is beastly.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Anyone up for some brawl?

I have 62 ppl on ma lists right now so after we finish our fight I might delete you, unless your good. If your good I'll leave you there so we can fight later on.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 11, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Nope, not gay at all. Many people will tell you about weegee and his awesomeness. The pink just makes your enemies feel worse when they lose and his up taunt is one of the best, I agree.



This is why my brother used to love owning people with Jigglypuff.  Becuase it made the defeat that much bitter for the other players.


----------



## Bender (Mar 11, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Ooooh it was you, awesome! Added you during the match
> 
> Anyway yeah the codec was great xD



Hey man you add me? 

It's time we went at it


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 11, 2008)

Ya let's BRAWLLLLLL!


----------



## Ronin (Mar 11, 2008)

Me and Minzara had some casual matches a few minutes ago. It came down to the last stock in two of em and he owned me in the first one(2 stocked me, I think) but I got him back in the second to last one(3 stocked him). In the final match it was my Ike Vs. his Pit and it came down to the last stock once again but the sexy GREAT AETHER always takes the win.

I wish I had my capture card by now. You guys would enjoy the battles, several of which are very epic.


----------



## desjr (Mar 11, 2008)

Brawl is an amazing game.I just got all the characters unlocked today.Anybody up for a game just let me know via pm.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 11, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Minzara's lag is beastly.



Ya it is...but I still manage to own 



kewlmyc said:


> Man I almost had you in our Dark Toon Link (me) vs. Dark Link (minz).  That has to be the best I've done yet in an online match.  I'll get you next time.



Too bad Link is my 3rd best character  I owned you with Pit and Marth, lol.



Skeets said:


> FC Duy? We can run some tourney style matches, since no one here is really into those...XD
> 
> yo Minzara wtf? regular items are fine and all but healing items are a no-no.
> 
> The thing about FS is that some are just super shitty and others are crazy good.



Ya...didnt see the "change items" thing in the corner...lol



Ronin said:


> Me and Minzara had some casual matches a few minutes ago. It came down to the last stock in two of em and he owned me in the first one(2 stocked me, I think) but I got him back in the second to last one(3 stocked him). In the final match it was my Ike Vs. his Pit and it came down to the last stock once again but the sexy GREAT AETHER always takes the win.
> 
> I wish I had my capture card by now. You guys would enjoy the battles, several of which are very epic.



I am getting better with Pit, maybe he might beat my Marth one day. Man your the best person i've faught so far, besides Nmaster, but thats another story.



Ronin said:


> I have 62 ppl on ma lists right now so after we finish our fight I might delete you, unless your good. If your good I'll leave you there so we can fight later on.



Oh? So that means I'm staying?


----------



## Horrid Crow (Mar 11, 2008)

*Sigh*
I'll go back to playing some more Melee... 

You guys have NO idea at all how tempted I am to import a Freeloader and Brawl right now.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 11, 2008)

Damn

I FINALLY got Wi-Fi to work, but I always diconnect randomly :\

I seriously need a router...


----------



## Draffut (Mar 11, 2008)

Fun games Minzara, got some work to do.  Loving Metaknight, but he lacks a decent smash to knock the opponents off.  ill figure him out though.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 11, 2008)

Draffut said:


> Fun games Minzara, got some work to do.  Loving Metaknight, but he lacks a decent smash to knock the opponents off.  ill figure him out though.



Ya they were, hated that they were 2 minute timed though...


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm going to be on in a few, I want to play some of yall so add me and i'll add you just tell me when u want to play. my code is 0301-9500-9169


----------



## Dark Aether (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow... yesterday the option for spectator mode was gone, but now it's here. Phew, I won't have to start the whole freaking game over.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 11, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Ya they were, hated that they were 2 minute timed though...



Sorry, we had it on 4 stock for a while while you were gone, forgot to put it back.  I personally hate timed, Stock all the way.


----------



## Hiruko (Mar 11, 2008)

Eldymion said:


> *Sigh*
> I'll go back to playing some more Melee...
> 
> You guys have NO idea at all how tempted I am to import a Freeloader and Brawl right now.



I know exactly how you feel. 

Dont worry, the longer we go without it, the longer we can hone our skills on melee.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 11, 2008)

Omg I want to brawl so badly. 
I despise you all!!


----------



## Masurao (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll play someone...haven't played it too much aside from SSE and that one night but what the hell.

0817-3455-6475.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 11, 2008)

Draffut said:


> Sorry, we had it on 4 stock for a while while you were gone, forgot to put it back.  I personally hate timed, Stock all the way.



Ya I agree, timed sucks! lol


----------



## Fan o Flight (Mar 11, 2008)

Mario said:


> Damn
> 
> I FINALLY got Wi-Fi to work, but I always diconnect randomly :\
> 
> I seriously need a router...



Even with a router I keep on loosing connection during a fight and my router is only one room away from mine. Something is wrong. Anyway I am doing well with sonic. I won 3/5 games with him. Whoever says he's too fast is wrong to me. He's perfectly fine.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 11, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Ya I agree, timed sucks! lol



wanna play?

I got diconnected..hold on

Let me create the room. Come join my room Minzara.

EDIT: disconected again...I joined your room but no one was there..
EDIT: disconected again..


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 11, 2008)

Stop mocking me!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 11, 2008)

Eldymion said:


> *Sigh*
> I'll go back to playing some more Melee...
> 
> You guys have NO idea at all how tempted I am to import a Freeloader and Brawl right now.



You have no idea how much we don't care over here...you see, we can play Brawl...


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm just glad Ganandorf is still good; or even in the game at all.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 11, 2008)

Draffut said:


> Fun games Minzara, got some work to do.  Loving Metaknight, but he lacks a decent smash to knock the opponents off.  ill figure him out though.



lol, really? You do know his Down smash is one of his fastest attacks. It has the most knockback oh his attaks(I think) and deals good damage. Many people will tell you that his dsmash is broken.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey, anyone wanna play a match?  If I D/C... read my above post.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Mar 11, 2008)

yo my code is 5241 1598 6262 besides I already put some of your codes in and I forgot that the other person had to have yours


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 11, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I'm just glad Ganandorf is still good; or even in the game at all.



I was happy to see Peach had most of her old moves and they still work pretty much the same. Sure the down smash is slower...but I gained a better butt smash and up smash.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 11, 2008)

Peach is actually good on this one, I hated her in Melee.

Yeah, and MetaKnight is kickass.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 11, 2008)

After TenshiOni's tournament setup. I am going to setup a Team based tournament and a Single player tournament. The top 2 teams will get a prize and the top 3 people in the single player tournament will also get a prize.

Plans are already being made (If you have IRC I will be on #nfgaming, for more information , etc) I will make a thread about it in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 11, 2008)

I want to join a tournament, but I don't want to drag down my team. 

Unless we all suck, then it's fine.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 11, 2008)

Is the FC on this copy, biznatches.  Add it.

0130-1502-1401

You know, for a thread with 10+ members is really dead


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm gonna start a weekly ranking battle sometime in the upcoming weeks.
If anyone one is looking to help run it just holler.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 11, 2008)

Mario said:


> Is the FC on this copy, biznatches.  Add it.
> 
> 0130-1502-1401
> 
> You know, for a thread with 10+ members is really dead



I added you. Did you get me yet?

For a guy talking about how dead the thread is, your not posting very often.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 11, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You have no idea how much we don't care over here...you see, we can play Brawl...



I lol'ed.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 11, 2008)

Mario, are you PJ?


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 11, 2008)

It...it got backordered again...I thought it was being shipped...


----------



## Jazz (Mar 11, 2008)

Yeah, it's a family pet name


----------



## Masurao (Mar 11, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Mario, are you PJ?



Add me Ronin

FC: FC: 0817-3455-8475
Name: RYU

I'll play you later..my mains have changed a bit lol


----------



## Horrid Crow (Mar 11, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You have no idea how much we don't care over here...you see, we can play Brawl...



Good for you? 
Ah well... atleast we'll get Mario Kart sooner.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 11, 2008)

Hmm.. Mario Kart against Brawl...
I choose Brawl. 
It'll keep us busy till Mario Kart comes out.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 11, 2008)

I got on AIM, Ronin


----------



## Horrid Crow (Mar 11, 2008)

Hayato Gokudera said:


> Hmm.. Mario Kart against Brawl...
> I choose Brawl.
> It'll keep us busy till Mario Kart comes out.



Yeah well it's the other way around for us.
I'd prefer Brawl too, but since Mario Kart's online is gonna be way better then Brawls it might turn into a really good game...


----------



## OMG! Dj (Mar 11, 2008)

Metaknight is beastly, but IMO Link is the best, but thats just me. I also say that Mario Kart > Brawl, I never really got bored over it.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 11, 2008)

Anyone wanna play a little Wi-Fi?


----------



## Bender (Mar 11, 2008)

Awww man I had a fun ol' fucking time

Damn you RYU! 


I thought I was good but daaamn y'all is really hardcore when it comes to this 


Not only did I lose once but twice

I came in 4th once

3rd twice 

landed in second


And came THIS

close to being 1ST

DAMN YOU 

I need to mos def step my game up

Some good brawling Draff and Minz 

Oh and RYU....  

I,ll be back soon my moms using the downstairs and I gotta take the dog for a walk

Btw the brawl name is SUPER

I might change it to BLAZE 

Ya know so y'all will easily identify. 

Anyways Later


----------



## Draffut (Mar 11, 2008)

Fun games we just had.  Final Smashes are nuts.  I dont see any serious tournament actually keeping them in.

Sorry i left, Pizza was here.  Will be back later.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm sorta wishing now that I didnt rely on the internet to send me the game and I should've manually have gotten it,since now I cant go pick one up cause it'd be a waste of money in which I pre-ordered mine...


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm kickin ass as Pit


----------



## Bender (Mar 11, 2008)

Back from my walk


Shit

I wish my mom would let me get back on


----------



## Jazz (Mar 11, 2008)

Who wants to fight meh?


----------



## Masurao (Mar 11, 2008)

Good games guys. The match between me and Minz(Ike) on FD was great.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 11, 2008)

ill fight you my code is 0301-9500-9169


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 11, 2008)

Mario, I wish I could fight you.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 11, 2008)

my name is Coker on there so Mario if u wanna add me thats cool im waitin to play though


----------



## Jazz (Mar 11, 2008)

alright, gimme a sec


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 11, 2008)

ok i will r u gonna be mario lol


----------



## Ronin (Mar 11, 2008)

Hayato Gokudera said:


> Mario, I wish I could fight you.



Are you gonna stop whining soon?


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 11, 2008)

anyone else gonna join in


----------



## Jazz (Mar 11, 2008)

Well shit

My Wifi is not working at all

Sorry man


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 11, 2008)

its ok ill fight someone else


----------



## Draffut (Mar 11, 2008)

I dont know who's lag is making it choppy as shit, but this is killin me.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 11, 2008)

>_< Damn nintendo and their crappy craftsmanship. Shion's wii got that old DRE. He told me its comin back on friday though.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 11, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Good games guys. The match between me and Minz(Ike) on FD was great.



Ya it was, Ike is fun to play, he slaughters stuff. Dont play Ronin's Ike though, he is godly. LOL. I can't play slow characters that well. Marth and Pit are my bread and butter. Were u Ryu or Eric?



Blaze of Glory said:


> Some good brawling Draff and Minz



Dont meant to discourage ya..but I didnt play my main once... lol. Ya it was fun.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 11, 2008)

Ronin said:


> >_< Damn nintendo and their crappy craftsmanship. Shion's wii got that old DRE. He told me its comin back on friday though.



Did you get down my FC? I'll play you at some point later this week or next.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 11, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Ya it was, Ike is fun to play, he slaughters stuff. Dont play Ronin's Ike though, he is godly. LOL. I can't play slow characters that well. Marth and Pit are my bread and butter. Were u Ryu or Eric?
> 
> 
> 
> Dont meant to discourage ya..but I didnt play my main once... lol. Ya it was fun.



I was Ryu..lol


----------



## Maycara (Mar 11, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I was Ryu..lol



You pretty good at the game. It was fun, lol.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 11, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Are you gonna stop whining soon?



Soon...


----------



## Bender (Mar 11, 2008)

Aaaaaaaah!

You serious?

DAMN

Stop playing with me! 

I want you ta take me seriously! 

Next time we fight play as yo main! 


Just watch I'm gonna play some hardball wit y'all


----------



## Masurao (Mar 11, 2008)

Minzara said:


> You pretty good at the game. It was fun, lol.



Lulz...when we fought last your Pit vs my captain Falcon it was kinda close but I'm not great with CF lol. My best characters right now are either YL, Lucas, Marth, or Wolf(though it was a bad day for Wolf in that paticular match with the Items on...lol.) I plan to play more now that my finals are pretty much over.


----------



## dwabn (Mar 11, 2008)

yo is any1 playing right now im up for a game my code is 3050-7256-5364


----------



## Masurao (Mar 11, 2008)

dwabn said:


> yo is any1 playing right now im up for a game my code is 3050-7256-5364



This thread became dead all of the sudden lol..I'll play you later if my friends don't come over to play. My roomate is playin his copy of brawl on his Wii right now.


----------



## dwabn (Mar 11, 2008)

^^^ ok wats ur FC btw


----------



## Masurao (Mar 11, 2008)

dwabn said:


> ^^^ ok wats ur FC btw



FC: 0817-3455-8475
Name: RYU


----------



## dwabn (Mar 11, 2008)

ok thx ill add u hopefully we'll be able to play sumtime


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 11, 2008)

Anyone wana play against meeeeeee!

Friend Code: 4553-9641-8940
Name: Monky


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 11, 2008)

I was just wondering.. When you guys put your FC and your Name, is that like the name of your Mii or what?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 11, 2008)

Hayato Gokudera said:


> I was just wondering.. When you guys put your FC and your Name, is that like the name of your Mii or what?



It is the up to 5 letter name that is above your head.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 11, 2008)

who wants to get wrecked? im ready to destroy.

Added: Calamity and Dwabn

I'll make a room and wait for someone


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 11, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Aaaaaaaah!
> 
> You serious?
> 
> ...



Your really cocky and annoying.

Wanna match? If you win, you can still be annoying. If you lose, then just stop talking lol


----------



## dilbot (Mar 11, 2008)

On my break from brawl and wow this game is so much better than melee! And I can somehow play better in Brawl then in melee.

Tried a few Online matches, lag is pretty bad, anybody ever got that error message that goes to a green screen?


----------



## Masurao (Mar 11, 2008)

Ronin said:


> who wants to get wrecked? im ready to destroy.
> 
> Added: Calamity and Dwabn
> 
> I'll make a room and wait for someone



Let's set our match for Thursday afternoon/evening...though I'm not expecting to win, it will just be a test of sorts to see what I need to improve on(damn finals eating my pratice time..)


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 11, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> It is the up to 5 letter name that is above your head.



Ohh, alright, thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 11, 2008)

Dude .-.

How do you beat the Great Maze level in in Subspace?  I beat everyone, and now I don't know what to do.

halp


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Mar 11, 2008)

I took a pic for you guys.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 11, 2008)

Mario said:


> Dude .-.
> 
> How do you beat the Great Maze level in in Subspace?  I beat everyone, and now I don't know what to do.
> 
> halp



I haven't beaten it yet, but I'm guessing that after you beat them, you go to that giant door that's in the room near the middle of the maze map.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 11, 2008)

What giant door?

EDIT: Oh, you mean the purple door. Thanks FF


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 11, 2008)

Ritzbitz8, that's fucking amazing! Do more!


----------



## FFLN (Mar 11, 2008)

Mario said:


> What giant door?
> 
> EDIT: Oh, you mean the purple door. Thanks FF



Yeah, that door. I'm only halfway through the maze. I haven't been able to finish it up yet.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 11, 2008)

Why does Dedede hug Kirby in that one cutscene in the Subspace Emissary?  I thought he hated Kirby.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 11, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Anyone wana play against meeeeeee!
> 
> Friend Code: 4553-9641-8940
> Name: Monky



Kiba! Sure, I'll add you in a few. I'm on Subspace right now.

EDIT*
Done, I'll add you now. My code's in my sig!


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 11, 2008)

I have the game but I having a hard time looking for the Nintendo WII!

The characters I like to play are: Fox, Sonic, Link, and Snake.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 11, 2008)

FUCK YES

Beat Taboo, hard as a friend.

Ok, SSE is done.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 11, 2008)

Feel free to not use your mains against me, if you're any good. XD

/phail


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 11, 2008)

Kalam is your name listed as Joe?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 11, 2008)

Mario, when you beat SSE do you automatically get Wolf, Jigglypuff and Toon Link?


----------



## Jazz (Mar 11, 2008)

No, you just get Sonic and his stage

You have to do events to get Jiggly, Classic mode with Link to get WW Link, and Beat Boss Battle mode with Fox to get Wolf.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 11, 2008)

Yeah, I'm Joe. Just like IRL. 

I was thinking of making it Kalam, but I figure keeping things on my Wii uniform is for the best. 

/random: can't wait for Mario Kart Wii and using Miis 

P.S. I have added my FC to my sig, so everyone, feel free to add me and let me know if I've not added you.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 11, 2008)

Hayato Gokudera said:


> Mario, when you beat SSE do you automatically get Wolf, Jigglypuff and Toon Link?


You get every character in SSE.
You need to do a bit of backtracking to get the last three.
Do what I did and youtube "how to unlock Toon Link in Brawl"


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 11, 2008)

Mario said:


> No, you just get Sonic and his stage
> 
> You have to do events to get Jiggly, Classic mode with Link to get WW Link, and Beat Boss Battle mode with Fox to get Wolf.



Ah, I see.


----------



## OMG! Dj (Mar 11, 2008)

I have no clue, but I just can't use snake, like to me its hard to use him.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 11, 2008)

Joe, I just might play you.

Then, we can phail together.

I'm in the limbo space where I'm not sure which characters is going to be my standard.  I have to relearn my old ones, and I have no idea how to use half of the others.  Yeah, it's that cool.  Ganandorf is still a tank, though.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 11, 2008)

Dj.

Snake has a steep learning curve, so it's only natural.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 11, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Aaaaaaaah!
> 
> You serious?
> 
> ...



I usually dont play my main character(s) (Pit and Marth) in a 4 way Brawl. Because I just play those for fun, and Usally dont try as hard, so I dont want that to reflect badly on my mains, lol.



-CALAMITY- said:


> Lulz...when we fought last your Pit vs my captain Falcon it was kinda close but I'm not great with CF lol. My best characters right now are either YL, Lucas, Marth, or Wolf(though it was a bad day for Wolf in that paticular match with the Items on...lol.) I plan to play more now that my finals are pretty much over.



I see, well hope to play you more soon.


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 11, 2008)

Minzara said:


> I usually dont play my main character(s) (Pit and Marth) in a 4 way Brawl. Because I just play those for fun, and Usally dont try as hard, so I dont want that to reflect badly on my mains, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I see, well hope to play you more soon.



I saw u online...I tried to connect to u.

"The one and only" huh?


----------



## Maycara (Mar 11, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> I saw u online...I tried to connect to u.
> 
> "The one and only" huh?



Ya, Im not at my Wii atm, I be back to it in about 10 minutes if u want to play then.

And ya, I am Unique, lol.


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 11, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Ya, Im not at my Wii atm, I be back to it in about 10 minutes if u want to play then.
> 
> And ya, I am Unique, lol.



Mine's was stolen from the net:

"REAL MEN USE ITEMS!"


----------



## Maycara (Mar 11, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> Mine's was stolen from the net:
> 
> "REAL MEN USE ITEMS!"



LOL, okay anyone who wants to brawl, I might open a room..but if no one joins ill close it. SO come quickly SEE YA SOON!


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 11, 2008)

Well yesterday I got JigglyPuff and Toon Link, today I just built stages and played a couple rounds online.

So far my favorite characters are Peach, Snake, Wolf, and R.O.B. I'm still getting used to them and their styles. Does anyone know how to unlock most of the stages. Or are they just unlockable from doing brawls?


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 11, 2008)

Currently accepting any and all matches. Tell me if you have me added and I don't have you ^^


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 11, 2008)

Most stages are unlocked by playing as a certain character a number of times, or doing certain events.



> 75m - Brawl as Donkey Kong 20 times
> Big Blue (Melee) - Brawl as Captain Falcon 10 times
> Electroplankton Stage - Complete Event #28
> Flat Zone 2 - Unlock Mr. Game & Watch
> ...



Thats are how to unlock all the stages.

Edit: Bah, Mecha was faster than me. :sweat


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 11, 2008)

Okay, so I defeated all the bosses in the great maze, now where do I go?


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 11, 2008)

how do u use that snake code thing?


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 12, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> Okay, so I defeated all the bosses in the great maze, now where do I go?



Go to the room w/ the big purple "door". Go through there to fight Tabuu!


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 12, 2008)

I wonder why his name is spelled, "Tabuu" :S


----------



## Draffut (Mar 12, 2008)

Hayato Gokudera said:


> I wonder why his name is spelled, "Tabuu" :S



Got me, guess they think the off-spelling makes it seam exotic or some shit.


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 12, 2008)

Hayato Gokudera said:


> I wonder why his name is spelled, "Tabuu" :S



I made a comic about it...I can show it...if u guys want to....


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 12, 2008)

Does anyone have any tips on how to unlock all of the music in the game?

I have all of the challenge CD's and well..getting a CD to appear in a hectic match is very hard to do, let alone, actually grabbing it.

Is there some sort of hook, like using certain items like capsules that release CD's sometimes?


----------



## Bender (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey Violent-nin wanna go at it man? 

I wanna have one last brawl before I hit the sack

Edit: 


LOL 


I didn't know you were online Draff you wanna also go at it?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 12, 2008)

Linkaro I'd like to see that comic, lol.


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 12, 2008)

Hayato Gokudera said:


> Linkaro I'd like to see that comic, lol.



um....TADA!!!!!!!!!!....?


----------



## Bender (Mar 12, 2008)

Aye, Link man I,ll face you online


Whaddya say?


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm up for any brawls now that I'm done studying. 2Shea I added you now. I'll probably keep the rest of my friend roster open because almost all my friends have Brawl.

Edit: I also added Linkaro and Blaze of Glory


----------



## Draffut (Mar 12, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I didn't know you were online Draff you wanna also go at it?



Oh, thats my friend who just got back from Iraq.  My two roommates and him have been on and off it all day.  If someone is on there, there is a chance it's not actually me.

One roomate will be getting his own copy shortly for his Wii, so that should alliviate the problem somewhat.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 12, 2008)

Damn. Can't join an online brawl to save my life. It won't let me.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 12, 2008)

hey... someone battle me please lol...


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 12, 2008)

Blind add me and host a match for me and 2shea, we can't connect...


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 12, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Go to the room w/ the big purple "door". Go through there to fight Tabuu!



And where, pray tell, is the room with the big purple "door"?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 12, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> um....TADA!!!!!!!!!!....?



Lol, that was nice. Is it me, or does Tabuu have a really bad facial structure? :S


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 12, 2008)

Blind, I will, hopefully it doesn't lag as bad this time. 

I keep trying to join your game Blind, but it just says Joining the match... and it doesn't enter.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 12, 2008)

nvm about the room, I found it.

Tabuu was tough as hell but I beat him on my first try.

Now where in the subspace emissary do I unlock Wolf, Jigglypuff, & Toon Link.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't know about Jigglypuff or Toon Link, I got them the other ways, but Wolf is in the ruins level in the 2nd door.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 12, 2008)

@ CaptainAWB


Skeets said:


> You get every character in SSE.
> You need to do a bit of backtracking to get the last three.
> Do what I did and youtube "how to unlock Toon Link in Brawl"





Damn...
Seems like a lot of people are having problems connecting...


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 12, 2008)

Skeets said:


> @ CaptainAWB
> 
> 
> Damn...
> Seems like a lot of people are having problems connecting...



Yeah, I can't get into games with 2Shea or Blind Itachi. That reminds me. I need to add you.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 12, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> hey... someone battle me please lol...



I am on right now, and you are nowhere to be found.  My FC is in the appropriate thread, i'll  be starting a game, join if you guys like.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 12, 2008)

Has anyone noticed if it's easier to connect with someone who lives close to you? If so, I think we should start noting our areas in the FC thread. XD


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 12, 2008)

I'll set it up so that it's east coast/central/west coast.

BTW, the Brawl FC directory is updated.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 12, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> Has anyone noticed if it's easier to connect with someone who lives close to you? If so, I think we should start noting our areas in the FC thread. XD


I don't think that's the case.
I had trouble connecting with my friend, who live 5 minutes away...


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 12, 2008)

I just got this game.  Watch out skeets, I'm going to kick your candy ass.  

Actually I've only played once before in my life.  It's fun though.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 12, 2008)

Kitsune said:


> I just got this game.  Watch out skeets, I'm going to kick your candy ass.
> 
> Actually I've only played once before in my life.  It's fun though.


bring it...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 12, 2008)

Alright, it seems Nintendo is actually starting to fix the bugs in Wi-fi.

I just got the options and spectator menu tabs not to long ago.


----------



## crabman (Mar 12, 2008)

It wasn't my favorite part, but the part that stood out most to me was when Samus found pikachu. 

I was like THAT'S SOOOOOO SAD!!!!! Why would they even consider doing that???

That and when we realize that the ROB's are somewhat sentient. Yeah, they sort sort of alluded to it right from the start but when they actually confirmed it, that was pretty sad.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 12, 2008)

Spam one attack with Ike the entire game, if I am just gonna have to sit here and Metagame against it, nuts to that.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 12, 2008)

Wasting way to much time in that stupid timesink maze.

What a blast!


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 12, 2008)

Hijacked from neogaf.



> So my friend KingBroly discovered a way to get the Wi-fi options working if you still dont have it. Basically you Go to the Erase All data button but select no. Then Go online and it should be there.
> 
> Youtube <--Youtube link showing the results.All credit goes to him.



Just in case it still doesn't show up for you guys.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 12, 2008)

Did you all know that Shea is too tough to play with stickers?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 12, 2008)

@2Shea and Skeets

Some pretty good/fun matches we had tonight guys. Too bad we didn't have a 4th.

PS. I hate your Lucario, Skeets.


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 12, 2008)

Kitsune said:


> Did you all know that Shea is too tough to play with stickers?





Youu go back to your game missy!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 12, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Hijacked from neogaf.
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case it still doesn't show up for you guys.




That could work, but it looks like Nintendo is fixing the problem themselves.

You can either wait for Nintendo's work if you are super scared you might ruin some hard work by accidentally doing it wrong, or follow the words of za Neogaffs.


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 12, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Hijacked from neogaf.
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case it still doesn't show up for you guys.




Yeah I told my friend who was having that problem about this, it worked perfectly. Thanks man.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 12, 2008)

Glad to see the bugs are going away. I might actually be able to Brawl online with someone one of these days.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 12, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> hey... someone battle me please lol...



YOOOOOOOOOOUUUU!!! 

Added. 

3136 - 6268 - 6117


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 12, 2008)

Finally had time to get away from the game to post here. 

Recently got the "30 hours of playtime" notification so I've been playing for quite a bit. Loving the game. Since I never used any of Melee's advanced techniques outside of teching, the game felt very natural to me after an hour or so. Can't imagine going back to Melee now.

While annoying at times, I enjoyed Subspace for the most part. Didn't really have a problem with the Maze at the end. Actually enjoyed myself.


*Spoiler*: __ 



HOLY FUCKING SHIT @ the Kirby Dragoon scene in Subspace. Such a lil' badass. Greatest scene ever.



Surprisingly enough, Pokemon Trainer might not end up being my main. He's definitely my second favorite to play as, but I'm really taking a liking to Lucas.

Seriously. Lucas has the coolest aerials in Smash history.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 12, 2008)

Lucas is pretty fucking ownage. I don't care for PT, though, personally. Or Olimar. I see how they could be badass, but they aren't my style. 

Quick question: how do I unlock events past 20? I beat them all, and all but 4 of them on hard, but no go. XD

P.S. When you turn into Wario-Man, don't ride his hog unless you've got tons of space. 

/rode off the screen at the speed of light when only PT was left in Event 20.

FAILURE!


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 12, 2008)

Man...I had fun playing yesterday....MIZ!!!!  WHY DID U COMMIT SUICIDE!?


----------



## Jibutters (Mar 12, 2008)

I couldn't imagine going back to Melee either xD

Brawl is just too much fun


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 12, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> Quick question: how do I unlock events past 20? I beat them all, and all but 4 of them on hard, but no go. XD



They would only unlock for me after beating a certain point in SSE.  I would have remembered how to do all the stuff from the JP version, but I can't read Japanese very well. 

I've beat them all on hard, but the fucking super speed waterfall race with Zelda was my achilles heel for the longest time.  Fuck those ice climbers jumping on my head every single time. >


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 12, 2008)

Brawl is sounding pretty fun right about now.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 12, 2008)

i cant wait untill there are freeloader reviews


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow, Vegitto-kun I haven't seen you post in a long time.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 12, 2008)

Draffut said:


> Spam one attack with Ike the entire game, if I am just gonna have to sit here and Metagame against it, nuts to that.



The move is easy to dodge. The only reason i do it it because All other Ike's attacks are slow. Thats the only one that hits, and it's mostly timing, and Just wait to hit peeps with it. But whatever. I barely even use it on Ronin, because it don't work. lol My opinion Marths counter is alot cheaper, hence why i never use it. 



Linkaro said:


> Man...I had fun playing yesterday....MIZ!!!!  WHY DID U COMMIT SUICIDE!?



I did that because I hate that stage. I only did it once. lol.

Also nice games 2shea and Skeets.


----------



## Noah (Mar 12, 2008)

I have limited time to play, so I'm only halfway through SSE. Actually...most of my time is either doing online matches or solo brawls against random CPU opponents.

Anyway, friend code: 2835-9778-9359
Name: Lando
Mains: Diddy, Falco and Kirby until I unlock more.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 12, 2008)

Congrats Noah on thousandth post.

*Tenshi* I'll be adding you.

Agreed that Brawl is great, the tourneyfags are just whiners. After years of Melee it takes a lot of getting used to, but overall it's a big improvement...


----------



## Maycara (Mar 12, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Congrats Noah on thousandth post.
> 
> *Tenshi* I'll be adding you.
> 
> Agreed that Brawl is great, the tourneyfags are just whiners. After years of Melee it takes a lot of getting used to, but overall it's a big improvement...



You manage to do quite well with fox, I still want a rematch though, lol.

So far only you, and Ronin have beat me, and me and Ronin tied 4-4.

Besides from 4 way matches...I can't win those for shit....

Draff beat me once last night with Marth. Draff is pretty good with Marth.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 12, 2008)

I want to play is anyone on?


----------



## Maycara (Mar 12, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> I want to play is anyone on?



I do, ill be on in 5-10 minutes....if my GF doesn't bitch...so if I dont show up..you know why, lol.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Mar 12, 2008)

if any one wants to brawl im on now. i'll also be on at 10 pm eastern standard time


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 12, 2008)

Minzara said:


> I do, ill be on in 5-10 minutes....if my GF doesn't bitch...so if I dont show up..you know why, lol.



ok hope it works


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 12, 2008)

arcanecapricorn said:


> if any one wants to brawl im on now. i'll also be on at 10 pm eastern standard time



ur from atlanta? dude I'm in athens thats cool i'm add u and fight u in a min ok?


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Mar 12, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> ur from atlanta? dude I'm in athens thats cool i'm add u and fight u in a min ok?



i added you. i'll be on in 10 mins


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 12, 2008)

alright here we go


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 12, 2008)

yay i won good job dude that was close


----------



## Draffut (Mar 12, 2008)

Crap, just work up and it's already 1pm.

Maybe i'll jump on after I run a few errands


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 12, 2008)

yay again! who is ur main??


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Mar 12, 2008)

somethings wrong with my connection it's moving too slow
but nice battle though


----------



## Draffut (Mar 12, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> yay again! who is ur main??



Me?  noone right now, playing around with Marth/Metaknight/Snake/Peach, but havn't really decided on anyone yet.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 12, 2008)

arcanecapricorn said:


> somethings wrong with my connection it's moving too slow
> but nice battle though



mine was slow too....sorta crappy but it will be alright


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 12, 2008)

Draffut said:


> Me?  noone right now, playing around with Marth/Metaknight/Snake/Peach, but havn't really decided on anyone yet.



well actually i was talkin to arcanecapricorn since i was playing him but yea u too i guess lol


----------



## Countach (Mar 12, 2008)

who wants to play?


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 12, 2008)

me! lets go


----------



## Countach (Mar 12, 2008)

ok ill add u


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 12, 2008)

that was fun good job here we go agan


----------



## Chrozs Areving (Mar 12, 2008)

I have one question, how's the control in the game?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 12, 2008)

Woops sorry for the late reply Skeets, but I don't even own the game. Unfortunately I'm dead broke due to hanging out with my buddies and the girlfriend. I can't seem to persuade her into getting me a Wii, lol. 

Next time I go to my friend's house I'll post up on the forums what his FC is and maybe we can catch eachother for some quick games. Again I do have to warn you, I am VERY bad at Smash. Never really got into it during the earlier installments but all this hype from Brawl and the lack of SFIV and SFII:HD Remix makes me really want to play it.

Also I kinda dropped Diddy...well more putting him aside for later and mainly playing Marth now. I was wondering if any of you guys can help me with some simple bread and butter combos with Marth or any kind useful information on how to zone, edgeguard, and poke with him effectively. I'd check Smashboards but it's really fucken slow sometimes.

Edit: Also for those of you who do play Marth, can you help me with the Marth vs. ROB matchup? I'm having a hard time fighting my friend in that matchup. Either I'm playing bad or ROB has really nasty priority on his moves. I have to play really aggresively but yet extremely passively defensive. The best I can do most of the time is to close in gaps and bait out whiffed attacks so I can counter with a short hop Fair or something.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 12, 2008)

yay i won again good game


----------



## Countach (Mar 12, 2008)

good game man but dont spam that arrow like a d bag


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 12, 2008)

lol that one was alot closer than the others


----------



## Maycara (Mar 12, 2008)

Countach said:


> good game man but dont spam that arrow like a d bag



I never had a problem with spaming, it easy to get around attacks, especially if someone keeps spaming it, just makes you learn how the move works...


----------



## Bender (Mar 12, 2008)

Man, I'm bored outta my mind
does anybody wanna fight me?


----------



## Countach (Mar 12, 2008)

hey picked the wrong person


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 12, 2008)

lol what u doin


----------



## Maycara (Mar 12, 2008)

There is only one move I find cheap in the entire game. Marth's counter, and I use Marth he is my main character, but I don't use his counter, because its cheap as all hell.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 12, 2008)

i dont use my arrow that much...


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes!! 800 pages!


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 12, 2008)

yay who is ur main....do u want me to change from Pit?

yay another win gg dude


----------



## Countach (Mar 12, 2008)

i had to die when u won the gun duel

i like marth but not when fighting somone with arrows


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 12, 2008)

Still dun have it x]
It got backordered yesterday again but now it says it's being shipped in 24 hours.

I emailed them and they said something's wrong with my credit card.

Im also going to georgia over the weekend so I probaly wont be able to play even if I do get it...


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 12, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Man, I'm bored outta my mind
> does anybody wanna fight me?



i got to go in a sec, but illf ight u tonight

alright good games dude i g2g but ill play u later


----------



## Countach (Mar 12, 2008)

wow i just got my ass kicked like 10 times


----------



## Ronin (Mar 12, 2008)

Countach said:


> wow i just got my ass kicked like 10 times



I'm bored. You wanna go a few rounds?


----------



## Maycara (Mar 12, 2008)

Sorry count a disconnect, we will fight later, i got to go for now.... Sorry for the last minute ass whoopin 

If you have problems with my Ike, Ronin will own you, lol.


----------



## Countach (Mar 12, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Sorry count a disconnect, we will fight later, i got to go for now.... Sorry for the last minute ass whoopin



must we remember the first game


----------



## Maycara (Mar 12, 2008)

Countach said:


> must we remember the first game



Ya were I was down to one life, and took out two of yours at the last second  was a bad first couple minutes...thats what I get for playing laying down XD


----------



## Countach (Mar 12, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Ya were I was down to one life, and took out two of yours at the last second  was a bad first couple minutes...thats what I get for playing laying down XD



if ure up 4 to 1 u take certain liberties 

i like the ike strategy, hope it works on more then one map


----------



## Maycara (Mar 12, 2008)

Countach said:


> if ure up 4 to 1 u take certain liberties
> 
> i like the ike strategy, hope it works on more then one map



lol, true. Hope to face you more later, I might actually use Pit or Marth on you.  And thanks, its Ronin's I stold it from him. I do that I am like Kakashi I copy peoples moves XD and make them my own. Makes me kick ass, lol.

And ya it does, it can be used in the air too


----------



## Countach (Mar 12, 2008)

Minzara said:


> lol, true. Hope to face you more later, I might actually use Pit or Marth on you.  And thanks, its Ronin's I stold it from him. I do that I am like Kakashi I copy peoples moves XD and make them my own. Makes me kick ass, lol.



wolf is just for fun, and i hate pit because spenser kicked my ass


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 12, 2008)

Has anyone yet to use Sonic consistently? If someone has, is he worth having competitively or is someone like Pit or Marth (someone in this level) a better choice?


----------



## Maycara (Mar 12, 2008)

Countach said:


> wolf is just for fun, and i hate pit because spenser kicked my ass



lol, i'll beat him up for you later, hehe. Pit is fun, but Marth is my bread and butter, if i bring him out, its a whole different ball game, so I usually dont play him, unless you can beat Ike and Pit, lol.

Got to go for now, peace!


----------



## Countach (Mar 12, 2008)

Minzara said:


> lol, i'll beat him up for you later, hehe. Pit is fun, but Marth is my bread and butter, if i bring him out, its a whole different ball game, so I usually dont play him, unless you can beat Ike and Pit, lol.
> 
> Got to go for now, peace!



yea same here, i had spenser beat but he final smashed me into oblivion and then i cred


----------



## Ronin (Mar 12, 2008)

Minzara said:


> lol, true. Hope to face you more later, I might actually use Pit or Marth on you.  And thanks, its Ronin's I stold it from him. I do that I am like Kakashi I copy peoples moves XD and make them my own. Makes me kick ass, lol.
> 
> And ya it does, it can be used in the air too



You've been copying my style? Interesting.... Glad to know I could help improve your Ike anyways. I plan on getting some matches with you later, best of 3 so we can settle the score.



Astral said:


> Has anyone yet to use Sonic consistently? If someone has, is he worth having competitively or is someone like Pit or Marth (someone in this level) a better choice?



Sonic is good if you take the time to learn his strategy. He is awkward but fun at first but can be taken seriously if thats what your asking.


So Contauch, you dont wanna brawl?


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 12, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Sonic is good if you take the time to learn his strategy. He is awkward but fun at first but can be taken seriously if thats what your asking.



Hmm, thank you. I think I will stick with Pit, though if you want to play I could for a couple of rounds. Though not for much longer.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 12, 2008)

Astral said:


> Hmm, thank you. I think I will stick with Pit, though if you want to play I could for a couple of rounds. Though not for much longer.



add me, ill add you right now.


----------



## Mendrox (Mar 12, 2008)

hey guyz lolz
soon imma gonna pwn everyone of you 

watch out i am about to join ya lulz


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 12, 2008)

i still dont have brawl ive been board lately


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 12, 2008)

Countach said:


> wow i just got my ass kicked like 10 times



lol its ok next time i wont use Pit ok?



Minzara said:


> lol, i'll beat him up for you later, hehe. Pit is fun, but Marth is my bread and butter, if i bring him out, its a whole different ball game, so I usually dont play him, unless you can beat Ike and Pit, lol.
> 
> Got to go for now, peace!



hey im back but only for like 10 min so ill play you tonight after i get back from church alright?? and count you should still like Pit lol..I wanna play Ronin and Minzara, see how I stack up


----------



## Countach (Mar 12, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> lol its ok next time i wont use Pit ok?



nooooooooooo

i just need to get better


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 12, 2008)

damn.. yesterday i was really sad.. i could only watch you guys brawling but i got kicked out every time ;/ _ \;...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 12, 2008)

well yesterday i got the game i still dont have a wii the store dont have any left


----------



## Countach (Mar 12, 2008)

blindy can u play


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 12, 2008)

Countach said:


> nooooooooooo
> 
> i just need to get better



o ok then, think i can take either ronin or minzara or whatever his name is I'm too lazy to look.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 12, 2008)

Holy shit fucking fuck lag Countach.  Anyway good games man. How did you like my Ike?  3 Stock sound familiar? =P


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 12, 2008)

r yall on i can play one game really fast


----------



## Countach (Mar 12, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Holy shit fucking fuck lag Countach.  Anyway good games man. How did you like my Ike?  3 Stock sound familiar? =P



u were laging as well but good game

your ike was pretty good, but u were picking levels i dont have yet, and that mario one the fucking crab killed me 2 times


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 12, 2008)

anyone wanna play i got to hurry lol


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 12, 2008)

I had an idea to make a thread for player preference matchmaking when people started picking levels without taking the obvious lag into consideration...

For example picking a level with hazards and setting the items on high.
Having a shit load of things on the stage can only make things (lag) worse (I'd imagine).
It's already tough enough to react to your opponents moves, why add 10 other things that you have to avoid? 

Fuck you stop watch!
/rant.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 12, 2008)

> You've been copying my style? Interesting.... Glad to know I could help improve your Ike anyways. I plan on getting some matches with you later, best of 3 so we can settle the score.



That charge spam?  Had to swap to Marth (and abuse his Down B) to beat it, and then just barely.

Oh well, guess I am still learning.  My little brother still kicks my ass in this game (and the previous one) on a regular basis.



> For example picking a level with hazards and setting the items on high.
> Having a shit load of things on the stage can only make things (lag) worse (I'd imagine).



I usually just pick Halberd and Random.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 12, 2008)

I can't wait for my lan adapter to come in.  I got a cheap 10 dollar one from buy.com


hopefully it works as well as the official one


----------



## Akuma (Mar 12, 2008)

I just beat all the target test timed challanges, level 5 one is fucking brutal as well as level 3.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 12, 2008)

Wait?  Lan adapter?  I just use my Wireless.  Would it help?


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 12, 2008)

No items much.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 12, 2008)

So is the LAN Adapter or the wireless router better to use? I don't wanna have to spend extra money on a LAN Adapter, lol.


----------



## Akuma (Mar 12, 2008)

Router is more convinient, I think it works better imo.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 12, 2008)

Hayato Gokudera said:


> So is the LAN Adapter or the wireless router better to use? I don't wanna have to spend extra money on a LAN Adapter, lol.



My Wireless has worked fine, only slowdown I really get is during peak play times.  (Or if someone else is bogging it down)  And we usualy have 2 computers goign on it at the same time.

But that might jsut be me.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 12, 2008)

Draffut said:


> That charge spam?  Had to swap to Marth (and abuse his Down B) to beat it, and then just barely.




lol,really?. I practice against marth for that very reason. Its easy to get by that now.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 12, 2008)

Ronin said:


> lol,really?. I practice against marth for that very reason. Its easy to get by that now.



If you say so.


----------



## Akuma (Mar 12, 2008)

Has anyone beat all the event matches on hard yet? even the co op ones?


I have.


----------



## Solid Snake (Mar 12, 2008)

Did a couple of both, then decided I would finish them later.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 12, 2008)

Countach said:


> u were laging as well but good game
> 
> your ike was pretty good, but u were picking levels i dont have yet, and that mario one the fucking crab killed me 2 times



LOL, that mario bros one sucks balls. XD  I thought you had priority over choice so when it got to the stage select, I just pressed random assuming you had chosen already.

Live and learn I guess, but I'll play on anything really.



> Has anyone beat all the event matches on hard yet? even the co op ones?



Done and done both JP and US.  And yes, the LAN adapter is much better.  I just bought it now after my match with Countach.  So much better.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 12, 2008)

Question!

On the Subspace embessy, on the maze of god damn annoying retarded bastards, what do you do after you kill everyone?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 12, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Router is more convinient, I think it works better imo.





Draffut said:


> My Wireless has worked fine, only slowdown I really get is during peak play times.  (Or if someone else is bogging it down)  And we usualy have 2 computers goign on it at the same time.
> 
> But that might jsut be me.



Alright, thanks. I have a 2 computers going on at the same time as well with my router. So hopefully by time I get Brawl, my router's all I'll need.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow.
;fghd;kg
I just found out the whole time I havn't recieved brawl yet is because my credit card was invalid and was cancelled.
So If I would'ved called earlier and fixed it,I'd have it by now 
Just gotta wait now,at least I know for sure it's comin


----------



## Akuma (Mar 12, 2008)

Lan adaptor is faster? crap I can use it becaause its to hard to run a usb upstairs


----------



## Shiron (Mar 12, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Question!
> 
> On the Subspace embessy, on the maze of god damn annoying retarded bastards, what do you do after you kill everyone?


Look at the map. Towards the top center of it, there should be a small rectangular room with two exits (to the left and right), with a dot in the center. That's where you want to go.


----------



## Countach (Mar 12, 2008)

hey were do u get jigglyfuck in the sse?


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 12, 2008)

Countach said:


> hey were do u get jigglyfuck in the sse?



YouTube -Naruto vs. Sasuke Bonds


----------



## Maycara (Mar 12, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> o ok then, think i can take either ronin or minzara or whatever his name is I'm too lazy to look.



take me, huh? That should be interesting...


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 12, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Wow.
> ;fghd;kg
> I just found out the whole time *I havn't recieved brawl yet is because my credit card was invalid and was cancelled.
> So If I would'ved called earlier and fixed it,I'd have it by now*
> Just gotta wait now,at least I know for sure it's comin



 Owned.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 12, 2008)

Countach said:


> hey were do u get jigglyfuck in the sse?



Did

*Looks at sig*

you

*Looks at sig*

say

*Looks at sig*

something?

*drools*


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 12, 2008)

Ronin, I would like a rematch sometime if you are up for it. Perhaps tonight I shall practice and make my Pit all the more annoying.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 12, 2008)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Look at the map. Towards the top center of it, there should be a small rectangular room with two exits (to the left and right), with a dot in the center. That's where you want to go.


kk much thanks


----------



## kewlmyc (Mar 12, 2008)

It's funny, before Brawl got here, nobody was even talking about Pit.  Now, tons of people in this thread are going to be using him.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Mar 12, 2008)

Why'd they have to add Ike instead of someone like LYNDIS? I mean honestly, when you compare Marth and Ike running side-by-side, there's hardly any difference... dunno bout their moves though.

But didn't Lyndis BIRTH Marth or Roy? Shows you how badass she is.


----------



## desjr (Mar 12, 2008)

I played against you for several brawls yesterday Minzara.I think I was under the name Eric.Forgot to change it to desjr.Lol from my memory I only 1 one of those ffas with link.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 12, 2008)

Astral said:


> Ronin, I would like a rematch sometime if you are up for it. Perhaps tonight I shall practice and make my Pit all the more annoying.



Im up for it, I have to see who else I'm taking on though. I got a few other challengers lined up.


----------



## Countach (Mar 12, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Did
> 
> *Looks at sig*
> 
> ...



all i can say its better then snakes ass


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 12, 2008)

Ronin said:
			
		

> Im up for it, I have to see who else I'm taking on though. I got a few other challengers lined up


Ah, alright. The 3-1 score looks much like a blowout, though it wasn't _that_ bad. Two matches went in the Sudden Death after all.


----------



## E (Mar 12, 2008)

hey, am i like the only one that yells out "BANKAAAII!!" when i get a final smash??


----------



## Ronin (Mar 12, 2008)

Countach said:


> all i can say its better then snakes ass



Stop posting, I cant stop staring.



			
				[E];14566547 said:
			
		

> hey, am i like the only one that yells out "BANKAAAII!!" when i get a final smash??



I yell out yah bitch yaaaah!!!!


----------



## Shirker (Mar 12, 2008)

[E];14566547 said:
			
		

> hey, am i like the only one that yells out "BANKAAAII!!" when i get a final smash??



Everytime I get an FS I yell "Now I'll show you!!!" (No matter who I am at the time )


----------



## Dark Aether (Mar 12, 2008)

Butter Head said:


> Why'd they have to add Ike instead of someone like LYNDIS? I mean honestly, when you compare Marth and Ike running side-by-side, there's hardly any difference... dunno bout their moves though.
> 
> But didn't Lyndis BIRTH Marth or Roy? Shows you how badass she is.



Pretty easy answer, Ike is the first Character to star in a Fire Emblem CONSOLE game, he's the first lord not of noble birth, he's the second character EVER to star in two Fire Emblem games, next to none other than Marth. He's a very significant FE character now. Also, Ike and Marth are completely different both in Brawl and Fire Emblem.

Besides, Lyn is an assist trophy ya know, the only Fire Emblem assist trophy too if I'm correct.  

And no, she's not the mother of Marth or Roy. I'm not sure exactly about FE 8 downward, but I think Marth is in a different universe than Lyn/FE7. As for Roy, Eliwood and Ninian are his parents, I believe.


----------



## E (Mar 12, 2008)

on a serious note, as dissappointed and pissed off that i am at mewtwo getting dropped, lucario is teh shitt!!


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 12, 2008)

Countach said:


> all i can say its better then snakes ass



Fool! Nothing is better than Snakes ass!!


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Mar 12, 2008)

Just one question: Was Tabuu controlling MH from the beginning?


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Mar 12, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> Pretty easy answer, Ike is the first Character to star in a Fire Emblem CONSOLE game, he's the first lord not of noble birth, he's the second character EVER to star in two Fire Emblem games, next to none other than Marth. He's a very significant FE character now. Also, Ike and Marth are completely different both in Brawl and Fire Emblem.
> 
> Besides, Lyn is an assist trophy ya know, the only Fire Emblem assist trophy too if I'm correct.
> 
> And no, she's not the mother of Marth or Roy. I'm not sure exactly about FE 8 downward, but I think Marth is in a different universe than Lyn/FE7. As for Roy, Eliwood and Ninian are his parents, I believe.



I dunno, I think Hector and his axe could have been funner than having 3 lords with just swords. But that makes sense 

She is? In brawl? Shweet!


----------



## Ronin (Mar 12, 2008)

Astral said:


> Ah, alright. The 3-1 score looks much like a blowout, though it wasn't _that_ bad. Two matches went in the Sudden Death after all.



I'll update it and make it look sexier later on.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Mar 12, 2008)

Butter Head said:


> She is? In brawl? Shweet!



What other kinds of "Assist Trophies" are there?


----------



## Countach (Mar 12, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Stop posting, I cant stop staring.



u will never play brawl again


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Mar 12, 2008)

It's too bad all Brawl FCs get trashed, or I'd start a "Society Devoted To Killing Anyone Who Does Not Buy Brawl" FC.



			
				[E];14566547 said:
			
		

> hey, am i like the only one that yells out "BANKAAAII!!" when i get a final smash??



I have a habit of shouting "GREAT....AETHER!!!!!" as I hack up Wi-fi noobs with my blazing sword.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 12, 2008)

They they trash brawl FCs? Why? not even in the joke thread?


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 12, 2008)

UkkiThePlant said:


> I have a habit of shouting "GREAT....AETHER!!!!!" as I hack up Wi-fi noobs with my blazing sword.



For some reason I find that I have trouble when playing _Basic Brawl_. I almost never get an actual match.


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 12, 2008)

UkkiThePlant said:


> That's weird. I find more Basics than Teams.



Perhaps I get paired with members that have bad connection? It always states that they leave, or disconnected.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 12, 2008)

UkkiThePlant said:


> I have a habit of shouting "GREAT....AETHER!!!!!" as I hack up Wi-fi noobs with my blazing sword.



My... God... Too much win.

/thread


----------



## Dark Aether (Mar 12, 2008)

[E];14566727 said:
			
		

> on a serious note, as dissappointed and pissed off that i am at mewtwo getting dropped, lucario is teh shitt!!



I got the mewtwo trophy.  Yeah, Lucario is pretty awesome.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Mar 12, 2008)

So which characters on you guys' wishlists didn't make?

I wanted:

Shadow
Dark Samus
Trace (seriosuly!)
Roy
Chaos 0


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 12, 2008)

Dark Aether said:
			
		

> Yeah, Lucario is pretty awesome.



I have yet to play with him actually. Mainly because I haven't tried to unlock him. Is his ability significant (where his health is lowered, yet Aura power increases)?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 12, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> I got the mewtwo trophy.  Yeah, Lucario is pretty awesome.



Shit, I think I should make Lucario a main again.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Mar 12, 2008)

Astral said:


> I have yet to play with him actually. Mainly because I haven't tried to unlock him. Is his ability significant (where his health is lowered, yet Aura power increases)?



He has some beastly smashes. Besides...you haven't gotten that far in SSE anyway? (His Down B does suck, though. Very little damage.)


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 12, 2008)

UkkiThePlant said:


> He has some beastly smashes. Besides...you haven't gotten that far in SSE anyway? (His Down B does suck, though. Very little damage.)



I believe about 30% completed thus far.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Mar 12, 2008)

Astral said:


> I believe about 30% completed thus far.



Fair enough. Lucario's close, then.



^ You can tell that I like this thread.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 12, 2008)

I am the winner. >=D


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Mar 12, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> I am the winner. >=D



Who were you fighting?


----------



## Fan o Flight (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey minz. I was the nickname chill when I played. Sorry that I quite. I had to eat dinner. Yet another reason why we need voice chat.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey I'm in a room that say's Deuce...is that you Ronin?


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 12, 2008)

Was Tabuu just a glitch?

Or like a virus in the Nintendo system? lol



I wish they gave him more of a back story. Like he was the the first Nintendo character that got rejected. lol And then he got angry.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 12, 2008)

UkkiThePlant said:


> Who were you fighting?



Skeets, ExoSkel, and 2Shea.  We went on for like 12 some odd matches and I lost 4 times.  Luck, I guess.  There were some good matches, but fuck Skeets and his Snake. XD

We need to start that matchmaking thread now.  Shit gets lost here too quickly.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 12, 2008)

UkkiThePlant said:


> So which characters on you guys' wishlists didn't make?
> 
> I wanted:
> 
> ...



I didn't really wish for anyone, but I was hoping Lyn and Daisy would make the cut. Lyn made it as an AT, and Daisy, I just got over, so otherwise I'm satisfied.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Mar 12, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> Was Tabuu just a glitch?
> 
> Or like a virus in the Nintendo system? lol
> 
> ...



He is...uh...a Smash Bros. villain; just like MH, CH, GB, etc. No backstory needed.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 12, 2008)

*Official NF SSB Matchmaking Thread!!!*

Post it in your sigs and please keep all matchmaking and online fight discussion there.  Happy Brawlin.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Mar 12, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> *Official NF SSB Matchmaking Thread!!!*
> 
> Post it in your sigs and please keep all matchmaking and online fight discussion there.  Happy Brawlin.



Great! I considered making one of those, but it would have died. It takes a mod/high renaker to do those threads, so good for you.


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 12, 2008)

UkkiThePlant said:


> He is...uh...a Smash Bros. villain; just like MH, CH, GB, etc. No backstory needed.



Was *Tron* made before Nintendo?



lol


----------



## Masurao (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah Minzara I was having trouble connecting so I'll try again later. That match was a good match..though I had trouble guarding(since I like to shield grab alot lol) that dash attack for some reason..


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Mar 12, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Yeah Minzara I was having trouble connecting so I'll try again later. That match was a good match..though I had trouble guarding(since I like to shield grab alot lol) that dash attack for some reason..



Sticky buttons? Anyway, use this for that discussion.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 12, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Skeets, ExoSkel, and 2Shea.  We went on for like 12 some odd matches and I lost 4 times.  Luck, I guess.  There were some good matches, but fuck Skeets and his Snake. XD
> 
> We need to start that matchmaking thread now.  Shit gets lost here too quickly.


Snake FTW!

Good games I'll be back on after I eat...


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Mar 12, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Snake FTW!
> 
> Good games I'll be back on after I eat...



Me w/ Lucario or Sonic or Snake or anybody but Toon Link > you w/ Snake


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 12, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, which of the Pokemon characters do you guys think is the best.  I've used Pikachu as my main since the beginning but PT and Lucario look quite promising.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 12, 2008)

Ugh, I kept falling off the stage


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 12, 2008)

UkkiThePlant said:


> Me w/ Lucario or Sonic or Snake or anybody but Toon Link > you w/ Snake


Who are you again?


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 12, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Snake FTW!
> 
> Good games I'll be back on after I eat...



Eat my Zelda fire. =P



			
				ExoSkel said:
			
		

> Ugh, I kept falling off the stage


How many times did that happen again? XD

Anyway, lets move all online discussion to the matchmaking thread.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 12, 2008)

@DS (from like 10 pages ago XD): 



> I've beat them all on hard, but the fucking super speed waterfall race with Zelda was my achilles heel for the longest time. Fuck those ice climbers jumping on my head every single time. >


The Pikmin level, the waterfall level, the RANDOMASTA level, and one more give me grief when I put it on hard. Mainly the Pikmin level, though, since I have no idea what I am doing on that level. I beat it on easy, but I don't know how or why. XD


----------



## Kittan (Mar 12, 2008)

Shit Minzara is pretty good.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 12, 2008)

Kittan said:


> Shit Minzara is pretty good.



Is he using Ike against you or one of his other characters?


----------



## jkingler (Mar 12, 2008)

Spectating works fine. And I am on a LAN, so physical proximity to my router is irrelevant...

What gives?


----------



## Ronin (Mar 12, 2008)

Anyone using Olimar? I'm trying to get better with him.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 12, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Anyone using Olimar? I'm trying to get better with him.



I've been doing same. Using Olimar can be a whole lot of fun.
To bad his recovery sucks.


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 12, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Anyone using Olimar? I'm trying to get better with him.



Ronin is your top main Ike?


----------



## K-deps (Mar 12, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> Ronin is your top main Ike?



I'll answer it for him: Yes

So Ryoshi. When you get the time,remember.
I really want that drawing


----------



## DA Dave (Mar 12, 2008)

Marth that sig is too manly, nice!


----------



## K-deps (Mar 12, 2008)

-Zelgadis- said:


> Marth that sig is too manly, nice!



Appreciate it man. 
To bad it's being changed to Diddy since he's my new main.


----------



## DA Dave (Mar 12, 2008)

I main Marth and Fox, Diddy is fun to use though, he won't win tornys however.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 12, 2008)

-Zelgadis- said:


> I main Marth and Fox, Diddy is fun to use though, he won't win tornys however.



Pffft. We'll see about that.
Tiers haven't been created yet or anything. This game is fresh.
IMO Diddy could win tournys.


----------



## DA Dave (Mar 12, 2008)

Marth said:


> Pffft. We'll see about that.
> Tiers haven't been created yet or anything. This game is fresh.
> IMO Diddy could win tournys.



Agreed but I was just giving a little opinion lol.

Gonna change your name to _Diddy_?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 12, 2008)

Kittan said:


> Shit Minzara is pretty good.



Haha, just fought him, Bananas vs Bombs was epic.


----------



## dilbot (Mar 12, 2008)

Maining Link is a bit difficult for me >.> His moves don't seem to branch quite well, and it's hard to break out bombs and arrows on the fly when in a multi-man Brawl... any tips?


----------



## Ronin (Mar 12, 2008)

Marth said:


> Appreciate it man.
> To bad it's being changed to Diddy since he's my new main.



Hey, did you get the router yet? I want some help with my wario since you've been using him more than me. You gonna pick up Olimar too?


----------



## Fan o Flight (Mar 12, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Haha, just fought him, Bananas vs Bombs was epic.



So you must be monkey. I was chill. I couldnt help but lol when you and minz duked it out. I tried being snake but I stayed with sonic and I actually won a couple.


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 12, 2008)

Minzara said:


> I did that because I hate that stage. I only did it once. lol.
> 
> Also nice games 2shea and Skeets.



Blah!!!  No excuse.



Minzara said:


> You manage to do quite well with fox, I still want a rematch though, lol.
> 
> So far only you, and Ronin have beat me, and me and Ronin tied 4-4.
> 
> ...



and yesterday, I was just batting that darn mole.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 12, 2008)

narutofusion said:


> So you must be monkey. I was chill. I couldnt help but lol when you and minz duked it out. I tried being snake but I stayed with sonic and I actually won a couple.



You went to brawl with anyone mode and ended up fighting the two of them or was it a friend match? Im a bit confused.


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 12, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Haha, just fought him, Bananas vs Bombs was epic.



really?  U should have seen get blown up.

...meh....all ican do is sneak play th gaeme..i'm not  allow to play.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Mar 12, 2008)

Ronin said:


> You went to brawl with anyone mode and ended up fighting the two of them or was it a friend match? Im a bit confused.



friend match


----------



## Masurao (Mar 12, 2008)

Ronin said:


> You went to brawl with anyone mode and ended up fighting the two of them or was it a friend match? Im a bit confused.



I'll be playing you tomorrow Ronin.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Mar 12, 2008)

By the way ronin check your p.m.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 12, 2008)

Wierd I cant get online, like at all. I keep getting disconnected when someone joins i think

Would that be my connections problems? Cause that would just be odd since I can play on Live perfectly fine(unless theres some big difference between them)



kewlmyc said:


> It's funny, before Brawl got here, nobody was even talking about Pit. Now, tons of people in this thread are going to be using him.


I dunt  like pit 



the_sloth said:


> Just out of curiosity, which of the Pokemon characters do you guys think is the best. I've used Pikachu as my main since the beginning but PT and Lucario look quite promising.


I prefer PT honestly, the chance to have three different characters in one is awesome, not to mention Charizard is crazy


----------



## Ronin (Mar 12, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I'll be playing you tomorrow Ronin.



Will do, just give me a time and some way to contact you. 



narutofusion said:


> By the way ronin check your p.m.



Theres nothing in there from you.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Mar 12, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Wierd I cant get online, like at all. I keep getting disconnected when someone joins i think
> 
> Would that be my connections problems? Cause that would just be odd since I can play on Live perfectly fine(unless theres some big difference between them)
> 
> ...



Bah. When ever someone switches to charzard I beat the crap out of them.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 12, 2008)

narutofusion said:


> So you must be monkey. I was chill. I couldnt help but lol when you and minz duked it out. I tried being snake but I stayed with sonic and I actually won a couple.



Dude your pretty damn good with Sonic....



Linkaro said:


> Blah!!!  No excuse.
> and yesterday, I was just batting that darn mole.



Lol, I just was like "fuck this stage" Sorry. lol 

And what?!



Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Haha, just fought him, Bananas vs Bombs was epic.



Hehe Indeed 



Kittan said:


> Shit Minzara is pretty good.



Why thank you!


----------



## Fan o Flight (Mar 12, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Will do, just give me a time and some way to contact you.
> 
> 
> 
> Theres nothing in there from you.



well anyway I have your code. mine is 5241 1598 6262


----------



## Masurao (Mar 12, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Will do, just give me a time and some way to contact you.




Probably between 2-5 pm. I'll contact you to let you know more specifically. Though don't expect a serious challenge if I could only manage to be equal with Miza's Ike..who I guess wasn't really trying lol.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 12, 2008)

Minzara said:


> take me, huh? That should be interesting...



i was asking count if he thought i could....but i dont see that he ever answered...


----------



## Fan o Flight (Mar 12, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Dude your pretty damn good with Sonic....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That means alot to me. You dont know how happy I was when I finally won even though he kinda killed himself.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 12, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> i was asking count if he thought i could....but i dont see that he ever answered...



I see, lol.


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 12, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Lol, I just was like "fuck this stage" Sorry. lol
> 
> And what?!



last battle...I guess skeet was in it....Final D, someone called out Mr. Restii and I was batting him.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 12, 2008)

narutofusion said:


> well anyway I have your code. mine is 5241 1598 6262



I see it now, you sent it a while ago. I'll add you tomorrow.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 12, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> last battle...I guess skeet was in it....Final D, someone called out Mr. Restii and I was batting him.



oh i see



narutofusion said:


> That means alot to me. You dont know how happy I was when I finally won even though he kinda killed himself.



lol, your welcome. and ya...


----------



## Cipher (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm gonna need an LAN Adapter for online Brawlin'.  Any suggestions on a specific brand?


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 12, 2008)

who know how to use that Snake thing on his stage...that talk thing to his team?


----------



## Dark Aether (Mar 12, 2008)

Uh...Guys? Isn't there like an SSBB online thread for this kind of discussion or sumthin?

So...How about the SSE? What did ya think? I found it kind of fun for the most part, except for the great maze level. Also, I didn't like it a lot in general because IT LACKED SONIC!  (His eventual appearance was rather epic though, Tabuu got his ass kicked.)


----------



## Shirker (Mar 12, 2008)

so he _doesn't_ appear then? Bummer. I'm liking the story and cinematics so far. Not done with it yet, to busy playing classic and online.


----------



## Solid Snake (Mar 12, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> who know how to use that Snake thing on his stage...that talk thing to his team?


Up, down, up on the D-pad. It's kind of easier just to flick quickly graze your index finger on the down button.

Only on Shadow Moses of course.


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 12, 2008)

Solid Snake said:


> Up, down, up on the D-pad. It's kind of easier just to flick quickly graze your index finger on the down button.
> 
> Only on Shadow Moses of course.



ok....what about in nunchuk mode? 1-2-1-2?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 12, 2008)

OK so played some more. It's fun but i got a few things. 

Anyone feel the game moves to slow? 

Not slow as it can't play but i dunno, i feel slow, maybe cause i'm using Ike mostly? I dunno but i felt Melee was faster. Could just be me. 

Also the adventure mode, at times can be fun but sometimes it's just annoying. Would anyone want it like each character has there own small story of a few stages instead of one long one? Just asking.


----------



## Solid Snake (Mar 12, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> ok....what about in nunchuk mode? 1-2-1-2?


Yup.**


----------



## Masurao (Mar 12, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> OK so played some more. It's fun but i got a few things.
> 
> Anyone feel the game moves to slow?
> 
> ...



No, it's not just you Melee is indeed faster. SSE was very annoying toward the end, and to be honest the only thing I liked about the story mode was the cutscenes, but it was worth it to unlock all the characters.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 12, 2008)

narutofusion said:


> So you must be monkey. I was chill. I couldnt help but lol when you and minz duked it out. I tried being snake but I stayed with sonic and I actually won a couple.



Oh cool, yah you were pretty good with Sonic. I just started playing as him which explains why I ran off the Temple in the first minute of the match  

Yeah, that last match I had was pretty funny, I came close but damn monkeys are light as hell 

Pretty sure I sent you a friend request but if not I will soon, and who was the other guy we played with. He was usually Ness or Metaknight.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 12, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Oh cool, yah you were pretty good with Sonic. I just started playing as him which explains why I ran off the Temple in the first minute of the match
> 
> Yeah, that last match I had was pretty funny, I came close but damn monkeys are light as hell
> 
> Pretty sure I sent you a friend request but if not I will soon, and who was the other guy we played with. He was usually Ness or Metaknight.



My RL friend TJ, he is pretty good at the game.


----------



## Solid Snake (Mar 12, 2008)

Just out of sheer curiosity, are you guys all "pre-order Japanese Brawl since January'' people or "just got it on Sunday" people?

I'm trying to figure out where I stand as far as experience goes before I start gloating and getting my ass kicked afterwards.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 12, 2008)

I started sunday


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 12, 2008)

Started Monday Night.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 12, 2008)

Solid Snake said:


> Just out of sheer curiosity, are you guys all "pre-order Japanese Brawl since January'' people or "just got it on Sunday" people?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out where I stand as far as experience goes before I start gloating and getting my ass kicked afterwards.



Got it sunday, but don't feel afraid to gloat a little if you've won your fair share online. I'd say I'm pretty good with Mario, Sonic and ZZS


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 12, 2008)

Saturday midnight, so earliest sunday possible xD I was playing by 5 after lol.

Anyway, I'll challenge anyone who thinks their Sonic is better than mine tbh. Skeets and DS can back me up on that fact. Its taken a couple of days of nonstop playing with him, but yea xD


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 12, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> Uh...Guys? Isn't there like an SSBB online thread for this kind of discussion or sumthin?
> 
> So...How about the SSE? What did ya think? I found it kind of fun for the most part, except for the great maze level. Also, I didn't like it a lot in general because IT LACKED SONIC!  (His eventual appearance was rather epic though, Tabuu got his ass kicked.)


I liked it, I thought the maze was cool till after the third guy I fought. THen I just got pissed.

Tabuu was fucking annoying to fight though


----------



## Solid Snake (Mar 12, 2008)

Played with Ike and Snake a bit the first day then got grounded shortly afterward(still haven't figured out why yet), so I feel a bit behind the game already.

I think I managed to get through the first two stages in Emissary, but that's about it. Depressing, I know.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 12, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Saturday midnight, so earliest sunday possible xD I was playing by 5 after lol.
> 
> Anyway, I'll challenge anyone who thinks their Sonic is better than mine tbh. Skeets and DS can back me up on that fact. Its taken a couple of days of nonstop playing with him, but yea xD



I'd face you, but past experience with tring to play weren't really good ones .

You think the lag would lower if it's one on one, we're only a couple states apart as far as I can tell.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 13, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> OK so played some more. It's fun but i got a few things.
> 
> Anyone feel the game moves to slow?
> 
> Not slow as it can't play but i dunno, i feel slow, maybe cause i'm using Ike mostly? I dunno but i felt Melee was faster. Could just be me.



Brawl seems faster and the controls seem smoother to me. Melee was fast, but since I used Fox all of the time, it got slow... and the controller response felt a bit sluggish at times, mainly with rolling and dodging.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 13, 2008)

fuck... i don't know what's more frustrating... not being able to connect or having every move made one second after you pressed the button >/ ____ \<...

every chace... lost... every time you need to evade... you get hit... you get stuck under almost any stage because you used up+b but it did it one second after...

DAAAAAAMN...


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 13, 2008)

Blind Itachi, I sympathize for you.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 13, 2008)

I have no sympathy. I can't even play with lag. I just lag out.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 13, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> fuck... i don't know what's more frustrating... not being able to connect or having every move made one second after you pressed the button >/ ____ \<...
> 
> every chace... lost... every time you need to evade... you get hit... you get stuck under almost any stage because you used up+b but it did it one second after...
> 
> DAAAAAAMN...




Yeah, there wasn't any lag with Skeets and I when we were fighting, and then you joined, ha ha just kidding, it was a fun 3 way. I got 2nd every time though. I'm still getting used to Olimar and I'm getting better with Snake everytime I use him.  I like the way Luigi plays a lot for some reason, so those are my three mains as of now. 

I also need to start hording friend codes, I have like 7 or 8 right now.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 13, 2008)

When Skets and i fought it lagged... i could see that he as well was missing opening on me ... but he had projectiles everytime ... i'll get you for that Skeets...

when i killed you with that rolling box... damn... it was cool but i don't think i can pull such a thing again on someone else... i just happened to land on the box when it got hit XD...


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 13, 2008)

Good games, Blind and Colonello...XD


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah, Skeets is a far better Snake player than I am...


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah he's crazy w/ Snake. Him and I have some pretty epic 1 on 1 matches


----------



## moongem (Mar 13, 2008)

Anyone have Bomber Man Yet?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 13, 2008)

moongem said:


> Anyone have Bomber Man Yet?



.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 13, 2008)

Minzara... i'm sorry to say it but you started to bore me... and a lot... only forward+B A A A?... what's that?.. it may be effective with this lag but i don't see any fighting on it...

[/disappointment]


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 13, 2008)

...Hate to break it to you, but Bomberman isn't a character buddy..

@2Shea, yeah our battles earlier weren't bad, but I play better in one on one matches. Except for one where I died 3 times in a row at 0% on Luigi's mansion because I kept lagging when I was using my recover. Damn you Luigi's Mansion! 

You're a beast with Sonic though


----------



## Maycara (Mar 13, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> Minzara... i'm sorry to say it but you started to bore me... and a lot... only forward+B A A A?... what's that?.. it may be effective with this lag but i don't see any fighting on it...
> 
> [/disappointment]



You kept falling for it, and I only do it because its his fasting attack and gets me all the way across the screen...why walk or jump when i can do that? And its effetive without lag to, because i vary if with other moves. Every character spams moves, there not a ton to pick from, shit Ronin dodges it easily, and so do most of my friends. And I did alot more then that move wise, and i just begin it with that alot of the time....jeez


----------



## moongem (Mar 13, 2008)

OMG you dont have BM yet! Dude you know when it says "You have unlocked all Useable Characters, Now let the Real Brawl Begin" Thats the Half way mark


----------



## moongem (Mar 13, 2008)

My Chars 
Ike
Sonic
Tails
Bomber Man
Snake


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 13, 2008)

... wow, I'd like to see proof of this...


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 13, 2008)

moongem said:


> *OMG you dont have BM yet!* Dude you know when it says "You have unlocked all Useable Characters, Now let the Real Brawl Begin" *Thats the Half way mark*





moongem said:


> My Chars
> Ike
> Sonic
> Tails
> ...



...


----------



## moongem (Mar 13, 2008)

Okay give me a  sec ill show you Bomber man


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm waiting to be proven wrong...


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 13, 2008)

Minzara said:


> You kept falling for it, and I only do it because its his fasting attack and gets me all the way across the screen...why walk or jump when i can do that? And its effetive without lag to, because i vary if with other moves. Every character spams moves, there not a ton to pick from, shit Ronin dodges it easily, and so do most of my friends. And I did alot more then that move wise, and i just begin it with that alot of the time....jeez



That's lame.  If you're brand new to the game there's a little leeway, I should think.  But don't be a cheeseball when you can actually improve and have some nice, well timed move sets.

@moongem: your double posting is an eyesore


----------



## moongem (Mar 13, 2008)

Okay BM (Me) Fox (Freind) Mario (CPU) This is his Down B


----------



## DA Dave (Mar 13, 2008)

^ Who is this idiot =/


----------



## Maycara (Mar 13, 2008)

Kitsune said:


> That's lame.  If you're brand new to the game there's a little leeway, I should think.  But don't be a cheeseball when you can actually improve and have some nice, well timed move sets.
> 
> @moongem: your double posting is an eyesore



Dude what they hell are you talking about? I do it alot, but who doesn't do certain moves alot, its just more noticeable, he ins't even my best character, because its so beatable, not my fault he can't dodge it, seriously.

PS. I just got wtfpwned but falling of the ledge fifty billion times, on one of those moving stages. ><


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 13, 2008)

moongem said:


> Okay BM (Me) Fox (Freind) Mario (CPU) This is his Down B



You deserve reps for your effort, but not from me. This is so bad, I can't even neg you for this. .

I actually found this funny. :rofl


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 13, 2008)

i'm seriously going to report him if he keeps with this...


----------



## moongem (Mar 13, 2008)

Im sorry you don't have him yet, The Bomer Is in Brawl ^_^ And he is mean as hell


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 13, 2008)

moongem said:


> Okay BM (Me) Fox (Freind) Mario (CPU) This is his Down B



This calls for some facepalming....


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 13, 2008)

moongem said:


> Im sorry you don't have him yet, The Bomer Is in Brawl ^_^ And he is mean as hell



There must be a limit on how much times one can facepalm.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 13, 2008)

Minzara said:


> You kept falling for it, and I only do it because its his fasting attack and gets me all the way across the screen...why walk or jump when i can do that? And its effetive without lag to, because i vary if with other moves. Every character spams moves, there not a ton to pick from, shit Ronin dodges it easily, and so do most of my friends. And I did alot more then that move wise, and i just begin it with that alot of the time....jeez



there was a negative bonus in melle.. what was it called?.. oh yeah Stale Moves...

and you now.. i can't dodge it... i have LAG... it means that even if i can see it i can't react.. only one out of five or six counters got through... i keep using Lucario online because it's one who requires a certain timing for his a attacks... wich makes him almost perfect with the lag on him...

and this moongem is the cause i'm logginf off now... see you tomorrow guys... may the Aura be with you...


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 13, 2008)

Are you happy now moongem?!
Blind Itachi is GONE because of you!


----------



## moongem (Mar 13, 2008)

>_> Geez its just Bomberman


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 13, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Dude what they hell are you talking about? I do it alot, but who doesn't do certain moves alot, its just more noticeable, he ins't even my best character, because its so beatable, not my fault he can't dodge it, seriously.
> 
> PS. I just got wtfpwned but falling of the ledge fifty billion times, on one of those moving stages. ><



^ These people annoy me.


----------



## moongem (Mar 13, 2008)

Your just Jealous


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 13, 2008)

moongem said:


> Your just Jealous



GTFO our Brawl Thread, noob.


----------



## moongem (Mar 13, 2008)

Hayato Gokudera said:


> GTFO our Brawl Thread, noob.




Okay I'm gonna go play Brawl Anyway


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 13, 2008)

moongem said:


> Okay I'm gonna go play Brawl Anyway



Thanks very much. X3


----------



## Maycara (Mar 13, 2008)

Kitsune said:


> ^ These people annoy me.



You don't even know me, actually read my posts, and see what I am saying, man some people....and why did you rep me? If I annoy you...you being sarcasic? Cause I cant tell...



Blind Itachi said:


> there was a negative bonus in melle.. what was it called?.. oh yeah Stale Moves...
> 
> and you now.. i can't dodge it... i have LAG... it means that even if i can see it i can't react.. only one out of five or six counters got through... i keep using Lucario online because it's one who requires a certain timing for his a attacks... wich makes him almost perfect with the lag on him...
> 
> and this moongem is the cause i'm logginf off now... see you tomorrow guys... may the Aura be with you...



Ya, everyone has lag, and guess what Skeet, 2shea and goofy could dodge it...seriously i barely even used it when they played, I had to upgrade to pit. I am sorry but I wont say "ya its messed up, or its cheap" when I know its not. i play Marth he is my main character, yet I dont use the counter, why? Because its cheap, man.....


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 13, 2008)

I sorta spammed the counter attack against Skeets when we went one on one :X

Beyond that, fun times indeed.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 13, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> I sorta spammed the counter attack against Skeets when we went one on one :X
> 
> Beyond that, fun times indeed.



All is good, that's why I started to grab you...
Though that stage was bothering me more than the counter...XD


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 13, 2008)

Lol was fun there guys, wish I could have played more.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 13, 2008)

Snake has a nice booty.  



Minzara said:


> You don't even know me, actually read my posts, and see what I am saying, man some people....and why did you rep me? If I annoy you...you being sarcasic? Cause I cant tell...



I don't want to get to know you, and I especially don't want to read your stupid posts.    I repped you to spread rep around so I could rep someone else who I wanted to rep.  Your mom is being sarcastic.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 13, 2008)

I kept falling off ledges XD




Kitsune said:


> I don't want to get to know you, and I especially don't want to read your stupid posts.    I repped you to spread rep around so I could rep someone else who I wanted to rep.  Your mom is being sarcastic.



Right, I offically deem you someone I can't talk to, or would even want too...


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 13, 2008)

Stop doing Pit's FORWARD + B IN THE CORNER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maycara (Mar 13, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Stop doing Pit's FORWARD + B IN THE CORNER!!!!!!!!!!!



lol, why it works! lol Pit doesn't have alot of high damage dealing moves, I got to do whatever I can to get you off that edge ><

Your Snake is baddass btw.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 13, 2008)

And then you miss and fall to your death...XD


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey skeets, who do you like better: me or Minzara?  I bet it's not Minzara, no one likes him.  XD  

ok I'm done


----------



## Maycara (Mar 13, 2008)

Skeets said:


> And then you miss and fall to your death...XD



Ya that happens sometimes XD ......

You hear something? I think it was a annoying Fly....


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 13, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Ya that happens sometimes XD ......
> 
> You hear something? I think it was a annoying Fly....


Stop talking about joo self, annoying fly...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah, I lol'd a few times @ him just falling off with Pit.

But yeah, Skeets + Snake = rape time.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 13, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Stop talking about joo self, annoying fly...



XD ouch..... 



Goofy Titan said:


> Yeah, I lol'd a few times @ him just falling off with Pit.
> 
> But yeah, Skeets + Snake = rape time.



Ya when I wasnt falling off ledges...I was doing pretty damn good though! lol


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm lol'ing at the conversation between Minz and Kitsune right now.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 13, 2008)

LOL @ Brawl
Whats the game like ?


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 13, 2008)

Nobody's online when I am... 



ɐdpuɐɹƃ said:


> LOL @ Brawl
> Whats the game like ?


It's like your mother when she was young, sexy, and still shaved...


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Mar 13, 2008)

It has taken over people's lives :S


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 13, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Nobody's online when I am...



You're up too early in the morning man!

I know we live fairly close by, you should be on at regular hours!


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Mar 13, 2008)

If he's on weird hours why are you on?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Mar 13, 2008)

I only see a red box


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## RadishMan (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello new wallpaper.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Mar 13, 2008)

new sig too perhaps?


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 13, 2008)

2Shea said:


> You're up too early in the morning man!
> 
> I know we live fairly close by, you should be on at regular hours!



I got sick yesterday so I slept all day and just woke up...but yeah I do have a pretty odd sleeping schedule... 

PLAY ME! 

ExoSkel where'd you go!? It said you tried to join but I didn't get but a chance to confirm...


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Mar 13, 2008)

Who's your favorite character?


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 13, 2008)

ɐdpuɐɹƃ said:


> *ridiculously large pic*



God damn, spoiler tag that.



			
				nmaster64 said:
			
		

> I got sick yesterday so I slept all day and just woke up...but yeah I do have a pretty odd sleeping schedule...
> 
> PLAY ME!
> 
> ExoSkel where'd you go!? It said you tried to join but I didn't get but a chance to confirm...



Haha I would but I'm about to go to sleep myself


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 13, 2008)

What the hell is Samus doing on Link in that wallpaper!  Zelda is gonna be pissed.



TheDreaming said:


> Who's your favorite character?



Too early for me to tell.  Gameplay aside, just favorites for favorite's sake - Snake and Pikachu.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Mar 13, 2008)

Kitsune said:


> What the hell is Samus doing on Link in that wallpaper!  Zelda is gonna be pissed.



Trying to seduce him 

@Kitsune Pikachu has always been my character lol


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 13, 2008)

Either looks like she's seducing him..Or about to knee him in the balls.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Mar 13, 2008)

or both


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 13, 2008)

lol Goofy

I saved the replay of that last one...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 13, 2008)

D:

The replay of the one where I was ROB and the ending that was lol?

I swear, the lag fucked me up in the match moreso than random select did with picking ROB.

Everyone who has went against me knows I suck balls as ROB ;_;

Overall, twas fun ;3


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah, the lag was HORRID through most of our matches. The C. Falcon vs. Luigi was the worst of all. Half my inputs just didn't even register, and my screen kept freezing entirely...

Gawd I hope Nintendo gets this shit fixed soon...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah, that's why I was just spamming taunts and the green flame.

Though, if there was one highlight of ownage, it was my own fucking up on the Halberd stage by getting caught between a cannon and Wolf's barrel roll.

I lol'd hard when I was put in that situation.


----------



## kewlmyc (Mar 13, 2008)

Does the lag in friend matches nintendo's fault or is it the gamers fault for having a bad connection?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 13, 2008)

I think it could be both.

But in every single match I have played, there is always some delay.

Depending on the type and the type of match, it can range from acceptable to unplayable.

Like, if the delay is half a second and it's 4 player mayhem, that's fine by my standards. If it's a on one on and the game literally seems to be freezing every 5 frames, that is totally bullshit.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 13, 2008)

Going by the fact that reviewers before the game released said that friend-on-friend connections were perfect, I'd say it's just a matter of overload on the servers. Nintendo probably underestimated how many ppl would immediately be playing online all the time. This happened with Mario Strikers Charged too. 

I would imagine they realize the problem by now and are working on getting new servers up in the next week or two. At least, I sure as hell hope so...


----------



## iRock (Mar 13, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Going by the fact that reviewers before the game released said that friend-on-friend connections were perfect, I'd say it's just a matter of overload on the servers. Nintendo probably underestimated how many ppl would immediately be playing online all the time. This happened with Mario Strikers Charged too.
> 
> I would imagine they realize the problem by now and are working on getting new servers up in the next week or two. At least, I sure as hell hope so...



Yea I read a bunch of the reviews saying the same thing, about how there is no lag, but I have yet to try it online yet.


----------



## E (Mar 13, 2008)

jesus christ! tabuu is hard as fuck to beat! 

i was up til 1am fighting him, and i turned it off after i gave up 

i lost my touch


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 13, 2008)

Is there a list somewhere that says which game each character is from?


----------



## Gamble (Mar 13, 2008)

kewlmyc said:


> Does the lag in friend matches nintendo's fault or is it the gamers fault for having a bad connection?



It's definitely both, but moreso I put the blame on Nintendo for having unstable online play. Not just on SSBB, but virtually every other game I've played on WiFi.

Game's definitely fun. I'm somewhat glad that the gameplay has slowed down some, compared to melee. I enjoy fast paced..but not that fast where a 3 stock match would be over in a minute. I was expecting good things from Snake and Sonic before Brawl was released, but now that I've played both of them..I'm just not crazy 'bout them. Sonic's got a very nice moveset..it's fun to play, but relying on only two moves for KO is ridiculously boring. Snake needs far too much prep time to really do any serious damage, and I've never been crazy about having to camp.

SSE was pretty lame, but the cut scenes are nice.

Probably too late in this thread to share my opinion on the game, but I haven't been on NF til' now so I thought what the hell.


----------



## E (Mar 13, 2008)

seriously, am i the only that hates pit for being a broken-ass character?


----------



## Ronin (Mar 13, 2008)

[E];14578736 said:
			
		

> seriously, am i the only that hates pit for being a broken-ass character?



He's not broken, just learn to sidestep and roll on command. Minzara catches me  with arrows and uses the side b several times but I still can beat his Pit. Its all a matter of knowing Pit's attack, there isnt much he can do.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 13, 2008)

I like that Snake bootyshake Ned Flanders thing you have there.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 13, 2008)

Kitsune said:


> Is there a list somewhere that says which game each character is from?



You mean their series, or the first game they appeared in?

I'm sure most people here can create a list for either right off the bat. 

R.O.B. for example, the first game he was playable would be Gyromite. Not even to mention that was the only game featuring R.O.B. that has a purpose to using the utility for the game, the rest were just random minigames.

You had to use R.O.B. to save his creator, the professor, who both appeared in a Kirby game later down the road in terms of early cameos.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 13, 2008)

There's a great history thing built into Smash Bros in the vault...


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 13, 2008)

Anyone know what percent you unlock sonic in the story mode? I think i'm around 16% but i really wanna try him.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 13, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Anyone know what percent you unlock sonic in the story mode? I think i'm around 16% but i really wanna try him.



*Spoiler*: _protip_ 




He's at the end of the game


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 13, 2008)

Dammit

Is the online shit for anyone else?


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Mar 13, 2008)

I Я Reckless! said:


> Dammit
> 
> Is the online shit for anyone else?



No. The online = pwnage for me.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 13, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Anyone know what percent you unlock sonic in the story mode? I think i'm around 16% but i really wanna try him.



Around 80-90%. :/

If you want him really quick, do this...

Pick Final D and play as many players as you have (if it's just you, plug in a 2nd controller so your not being attacked at least). Pick C. Falcon (or the next fastest character if you don't have him) and do a special brawl on fast speed with bunny hoods, Final D and no items.

Run back in forth. Finish the match (do a stock match so it's easy to end) every couple minutes to see if you've got him...

With 4 players it'll take like a minute...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 13, 2008)

I Я Reckless! said:


> Dammit
> 
> Is the online shit for anyone else?



It's been established the online isn't working so well right now.

Theres always some degree of lag.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 13, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> It's been established the online isn't working so well right now.
> 
> Theres always some degree of lag.



I figured

I cant even find a match


----------



## Maycara (Mar 13, 2008)

Ronin said:


> He's not broken, just learn to sidestep and roll on command. Minzara catches me  with arrows and uses the side b several times but I still can beat his Pit. Its all a matter of knowing Pit's attack, there isnt much he can do.



Ya, no shit, the only cheap move in the game is Marth counter, and this is coming from a Marth mainer, and I dont use his counter, you know that. I barely used Pits forward B after you learned how it works.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 13, 2008)

Minzara, please stop saying Math's counter is the only cheap move in the game. A) It's not the only one, and B) it's not that cheap at all, as even good Marth players miss with it most the time. And this is coming from a Marth hater...


----------



## Maycara (Mar 13, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Minzara, please stop saying Math's counter is the only cheap move in the game. A) It's not the only one, and B) it's not that cheap at all, as even good Marth players miss with it most the time. And this is coming from a Marth hater...



lol, it is. But I aint going to argue, but everyone has a different opinion of "cheap." I just hate that counter, maybe its latent hate from Melee because Roy's counter sucked balls, while Marth was good as hell I dont know. All I know is I don't touch that shit with Marth when I play him, I may use it to deflect a weapon, but thats all. Personally, and alot of people disargee with me, I think its the cheapest move in the game. But this is coming from a game where EVERYONE move has a weakness somewhere, you just got to find it, so in the long run its not as cheap as some other fighting games can be, but you get my point.
And everyone move can be consider cheap in its on right. So ya its really just depends.

I think cheap is another word for....weakness...like Marth's counter is my weakness. Get my point? People call something cheap because it fucks them up for some reason. I am prone to this, and so is alot of people. Human stupidity is wonderous.


----------



## dilbot (Mar 13, 2008)

Anybody having trouble adding people to your friends list? Double and triple checked the FC's (including mine) Yet none are going through >.>


----------



## Masurao (Mar 13, 2008)

dilbot said:


> Anybody having trouble adding people to your friends list? Double and triple checked the FC's (including mine) Yet none are going through >.>



I don't have any problems with it. I don't know what is wrong with yours.


----------



## dilbot (Mar 13, 2008)

Am i added on yours? still says awaiting registration on my part for you

EDIT: Just finished playing Classic with Diddy, anyone else disturbed because of what he's doing to mario?...or what mario is doing to diddy?(ending clips before the congratulations screen) :barf


----------



## Masurao (Mar 13, 2008)

dilbot said:


> Am i added on yours? still says awaiting registration on my part for you
> 
> EDIT: Just finished playing Classic with Diddy, anyone else disturbed because of what he's doing to mario?...or what mario is doing to diddy?(ending clips before the congratulations screen) :barf



No not yet..I've been letting my roomate play on his Wii to unlock stuff, and I just finished my finals today. So I'll add you at some point later today.

Edit: Spring Break starts tomorrow for me! So it's time to pracitce, and play like hell.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 13, 2008)

Man I have enjoyed this game a lot. since it came out. I have played a lot of matches online, mainly through FC since "with anyone" takes for ever. lately i have had no problems with people online. the games very rarely lag if at all. and if it does it is usually on the intro screen when everyone is being introduced, then the game goes back to normal. at least on my part. it has lag before when i first played online, but since then it has gotten a lot better for me. Hope to see some of you guys online. I still have yet to add many people from NF forums, i have played a few of the guys here though. =D


----------



## Ronin (Mar 13, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Ya, no shit, the only cheap move in the game is Marth counter, and this is coming from a Marth mainer, and I dont use his counter, you know that. I barely used Pits forward B after you learned how it works.



I did notice you stopped abusing the side b with pit. After a while you can find ways around everyones "cheap" moves. The only move I would ever say is cheap was Peach's side b in melee and her forward grab at high percents was just wrong also.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 13, 2008)

Ronin said:


> I did notice you stopped abusing the side b with pit. After a while you can find ways around everyones "cheap" moves. The only move I would ever say is cheap was Peach's side b in melee and her forward brag at high percents was just wrong also.



Ya, ah well, atleast someone agrees with me, lol.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 13, 2008)

Dark Kakashi how lucky of you.


----------



## dilbot (Mar 13, 2008)

Same for me Dark kakashi, since yesterday Brawling "with anyone" has very little lag for me. I had some pretty fun matches yesterday.

And Pikachu is so damn cheap...


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah it has been fun, though lately i have just played FC matches, since I know most of the people and during FC matches they see my Text Taunts. XD
I will probably be online playing some matches in about 30 minutes, so if anyone wants to play just add me I added my FC on my sig, I;ll add you when i get back home and get online. Now time to get some food! =D


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 13, 2008)

So it's pretty much fun huh?
I still havn't gotten mine,Im thinking it'll arrive tomorrow when Im out of state x_D.

So does anyone actually play as their mains that they originall thought?


----------



## Maycara (Mar 13, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> So it's pretty much fun huh?
> I still havn't gotten mine,Im thinking it'll arrive tomorrow when Im out of state x_D.
> 
> So does anyone actually play as their mains that they originall thought?



Actually yes..other then MetaKnight...I play all the ones I thought I play. lol


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 13, 2008)

I don't think moves are cheap, I think people who spam the same moves over and over and over and over and over are cheap. In simple terms to digest with ease; Most Ike/Dedede players online.

It honestly gets to the point that if I see Ike or Dedede in an online fight, I solely single them out and just do the same thing those players would do against others.

Of course, this angers my friends, who start getting angry and being attacked in the same method over and over. I hope they learned being cheap in that manner is fucking shit.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 13, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> So it's pretty much fun huh?
> I still havn't gotten mine,Im thinking it'll arrive tomorrow when Im out of state x_D.
> 
> So does anyone actually play as their mains that they originall thought?



Lol I don't which is kinda surprising..considering how adamant I was about using Fox and trying Lucario out.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 13, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> I don't think moves are cheap, I think people who spam the same moves over and over and over and over and over are cheap. In simple terms to digest with ease; Most Ike/Dedede players online.
> 
> It honestly gets to the point that if I see Ike or Dedede in an online fight, I solely single them out and just do the same thing those players would do against others.



Ya, I understand this, but your one of the ones that actually counter and figure out how to dodge it, and make me as a player, do actually other moves, if you didn't notice when you played me. Why do something else if the player is stupid enough to keep falling for it? I could but hell if they cant dodge it...well ya..


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 13, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Ya, I understand this, but your one of the ones that actually counter and figure out how to dodge it, and make me as a player, do actually other moves, if you didn't notice when you played me.



Indeed, but you have the idiots who just do the same thing over and over and run into the middle of it all racking up the most KO's and therefore getting the win when in reality they used probably 3 moves the entire match.

That is utter bullshit, no matter what way you look at it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 13, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> I don't think moves are cheap, I think people who spam the same moves over and over and over and over and over are cheap. In simple terms to digest with ease; Most Ike/Dedede players online.



I agree with this.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 13, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Indeed, but you have the idiots who just do the same thing over and over and run into the middle of it all racking up the most KO's and therefore getting the win when in reality they used probably 3 moves the entire match.
> 
> That is utter bullshit, no matter what way you look at it.



True...i dont have this problem I attack to much.....lol I keep jumping into the fray with Pit...not a good idea...Pit is easy to kill ><


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 13, 2008)

Well I have always played Pikachu since Smash 64. So my main is still there, now I just have others I didn't think I would use but ended up liking. =D And yes it is a lot of fun. ^_^


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 13, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Indeed, but you have the idiots who just do the same thing over and over and run into the middle of it all racking up the most KO's and therefore getting the win when in reality they used probably 3 moves the entire match.
> 
> That is utter bullshit, no matter what way you look at it.


Did you just call Minzara an idiot? OHHHHH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maycara (Mar 13, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Did you just call Minzara an idiot? OHHHHH!!!!!!!!!



O.o Did he? Ah well, can't win them all.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 13, 2008)

You lack hated...X__X you should neg rep Goofy.

Edit: or Spamming Him in a match would do...XD


----------



## Masurao (Mar 13, 2008)

Skeets said:


> You lack hated...X__X you should neg rep Goofy.
> 
> Edit: or Spamming Him in a match would do...XD



Yo Skeets did you get my PM?


----------



## Maycara (Mar 13, 2008)

Skeets said:


> You lack hated...X__X you should neg rep Goofy.
> 
> Edit: or Spamming Him in a match would do...XD



I can't Spam you, 2sheas, goofy, cal or Ronin, because you dont fall for it like idiots. I get creative with you guys, and still beat you when its down to one on one half of the time  Ike is the only character I really "spam" with anyway. And his is no wear near my best, I am alot better with Pit, and Marth...ask Ronin when I play him its a whole different story.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 13, 2008)

Well I fought Miza's Ike and he does spam the side b but its to little avail. Since I can only predict what he is going to use after it all I did was roll and then follow up accordingly. Sorry if Ike's side b is heavily spammed but its apart of his game, its the only way to move effectively with him. If you can't get past Miza while he's using it then don't bother ask me for a fight.

When fighting Miza's Ike he has about two options after a missed side b, mainly becuse when fighting him I only used those two and hes trying to emulate my style. When I use side b I will intentionally miss in order to get the Ftitlt or Utilt(this is called the grand viper*not named by me). 

We have had to deal with fox and falco's lasers for years and we've found out that they hinder us, they dont stop us, they only slow us down. Take into account that Ikes side b is easily dodged, learn the range of an uncharged side b and a fully charged one and you'll be safe. As an Ike mainer I took the time to learn these and trust me, nubs will pick Ike because he looks cool and you'll get worse spamming from them. Best way to counter Ike is the R button, learn to roll, sidestep and power shield on command and you just took away a large part of his game.

I'm doing the best I can with the basic knowledge of Ike that I have. I guess practice makes perfect in the long run, just play against more Ike's he wont be as annoying.BTW dont take offense Miza, just stating this from a critical standpoint, my criticism is not to demean but to encourage.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 13, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Well I fought Miza's Ike and he does spam the side b but its to little avail. Since I can only predict what he is going to use after it all I did was roll and then follow up accordingly. Sorry if Ike's side b is heavily spammed but its apart of his game, its the only way to move effectively with him. If you can't get past Miza while he's using it then don't bother ask me for a fight.
> 
> When fighting Miza's Ike he has about two options after a missed side b, mainly becuse when fighting him I only used those two and hes trying to emulate my style. When I use side b I will intentionally miss in order to get the Ftitlt or Utilt(this is called the grand viper*not named by me).
> 
> ...



QFT!

I use ike for the hell of it you know that, lol. So i dont care....


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 13, 2008)

And I planned to main Ike.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 13, 2008)

My fiancee saved over my SSE data

Question.  I'm using luigi a lot and my fiancee is using olimar and kirby a lot.  Now I still win just about every time, but what I find weird is when olimar and kirby get high damage, like around 160-190% and I do a c-stick smash with luigi, they launch really far, but don't hit the edge of the screen.  This goes on for a while before they finally hit the edge.  Is this normal for luigi?  Or am I doing something wrong?

I used to main captain falcon in melee and his c-stick attacks always instantly KO'd my targets when they had damage like that.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 13, 2008)

I think Weegee has a thing for Kirby and Olimar.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 13, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> My fiancee saved over my SSE data


You guys are not meant to be....


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 13, 2008)

I just got brawl yesterday!! I am up to 65% on adventure mode. Graphics are awesome for this game! I just love it.

hehe, i notice you guys are talking about cheap moves, i am the queen of cheap moves for soul calibour, but not this game.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 13, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> My fiancee saved over my SSE data
> 
> Question.  I'm using luigi a lot and my fiancee is using olimar and kirby a lot.  Now I still win just about every time, but what I find weird is when olimar and kirby get high damage, like around 160-190% and I do a c-stick smash with luigi, they launch really far, but don't hit the edge of the screen.  This goes on for a while before they finally hit the edge.  Is this normal for luigi?  Or am I doing something wrong?
> 
> I used to main captain falcon in melee and his c-stick attacks always instantly KO'd my targets when they had damage like that.



I main Luigi, and I haven't had that problem yet.

If anything charge the smash a bit more, or when it doubt just fire uppercut.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 13, 2008)

I laugh at this so called "cheap" talk. If they win by using the same move over and over...they so deserved that win.

*this*


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 13, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I laugh at this so called "cheap" talk. If they win by using the same move over and over...they so deserved that win.
> 
> *this*


You have that bookmarked eh? 

Sirlin is cheap!!


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 13, 2008)

With the people I played today, I forgot who they were actually. But I had a lot of fun. I need more work on my Olimar cause I just picked him up but i like the lil' cap. ;D
I'll be online more today. just need to get me something to drink.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 13, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> With the people I played today, I forgot who they were actually. But I had a lot of fun. I need more work on my Olimar cause I just picked him up but i like the lil' cap. ;D
> I'll be online more today. just need to get me something to drink.



I gave you a pretty solid beating the last two matches man, lol. Espeically with Link. I juggle you for like 10-15 bombs in a row man. lol


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 13, 2008)

I just have to play more like my friends tell me cause i don't dodge a lot and when i play them they do. Thing is this is my first Smash since 64, so there are a a few things different. That is why I am playing many people so I can see what I can learn from them and then eventually get better at this game. But it was fun.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 13, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> I just have to play more like my friends tell me cause i don't dodge a lot and when i play them they do. Thing is this is my first Smash since 64, so there are a a few things different. That is why I am playing many people so I can see what I can learn from them and then eventually get better at this game. But it was fun.



You were doing really good with Olimar at first...but thats just because I never faught him before, so I had no idea what moves he did. Those Pikmin are evil little bastards. But once you find away around them, they kindof suck, lol.


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 13, 2008)

Eh, I'm finding Sonic to be a hard character to get used to. Perhaps it is the speed increase from Pit.

Though more so, characters from the Mushroom Kingdom appear to be especially hard to kill with my main - Pit. And I haven't a clue as to why.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 13, 2008)

Astral said:


> Eh, I'm finding Sonic to be a hard character to get used to. Perhaps it is the speed increase from Pit.
> 
> Though more so, characters from the Mushroom Kingdom appear to be especially hard to kill with my main - Pit. And I haven't a clue as to why.



Use Pits forward A smash attack, it deals quite a bit. Plus its fast. They should die easily. Same with his up smash attack.


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 13, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Use Pits forward A smash attack, it deals quite a bit. Plus its fast. They should die easily. Same with his up smash attack.



The Up Smash doesn't seem to be effective, or at least while in the air. I use the Over smash frequently though (mainly in frustration). Maybe it is because my main combo (Dodge roll - perhaps another - Grab, A, Up, Jump, Smash Up) is evaded seemingly with ease by them..

Everyone else I face with ease.


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 13, 2008)

anyone here live in america and *NOT *have brawl please say yes cuse i dont and i have to wait


----------



## Maycara (Mar 13, 2008)

Astral said:


> The Up Smash doesn't seem to be effective, or at least while in the air. I use the Over smash frequently though (mainly in frustration). Maybe it is because my main combo (Dodge roll - perhaps another - Grab, A, Up, Jump, Smash Up) is evaded seemingly with ease by them..
> 
> Everyone else I face with ease.



I don't use grabs with Pit all that much, that don't seem to work very well for me, with him. I usually dodge roll, the forward smash or up smash, and its very fast, non charge pits smashes are as fast as normal attacks, so it works quite well.


----------



## Solid Snake (Mar 13, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> anyone here live in america and *NOT *have brawl please say yes cuse i dont and i have to wait


Have it. Can't play it. Due to. Being Grounded. 

I suppose that's worse.


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 13, 2008)

Minzara said:
			
		

> I don't use grabs with Pit all that much, that don't seem to work very well for me, with him. I usually dodge roll, the forward smash or up smash, and its very fast, non charge pits smashes are as fast as normal attacks, so it works quite well.



I learned that I grabbed _too_ much against some characters. Though I have become accustomed to using the technique and am rather good at it. I use it with practically anyone I play with, as I prefer the way that control shifts into my favor. Have you learned any significant combinations?


----------



## Maycara (Mar 13, 2008)

Astral said:


> I learned that I grabbed _too_ much against some characters. Though I have become accustomed to using the technique and am rather good at it. I use it with practically anyone I play with, as I prefer the way that control shifts into my favor. Have you learned any significant combinations?



Forward B(spin attack) and Smash attack right afterwards works sometimes, depending on who your playing againsn't


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 13, 2008)

I like to evade down, then over B. It works well against close range fighters.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 13, 2008)

Just from reading these posts I'm getting an idea of how I'll play my Pit.


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 13, 2008)

Guessing from your signature, you use Lucario? I cannot seem to master him, his moves are rather slow for my taste.


----------



## iRock (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh, and I forgot to add that if anyone wants to verse me just PM me or send me a message on aim (AIM: FirexStrike), because I really want to really try the online. Here is my Brawl Code: 6893-8634-2888-6511. And my favorite character is definitely Lucas


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 13, 2008)

Alright I've changed to Toon Link.

Jeez, every Sonic online sucks.


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 13, 2008)

_Sena Kobayakawa_, I don't believe I have seen your Fc posted in the specific thread..


----------



## Shiron (Mar 13, 2008)

Astral said:


> _Sena Kobayakawa_, I don't believe I have seen your Fc posted in the specific thread..


Hmm? You mean this thread? It's in the first post; DS seems to have put me under central instead of Eastern though.
*Fixes.*


----------



## Draffut (Mar 13, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I laugh at this so called "cheap" talk. If they win by using the same move over and over...they so deserved that win.
> 
> *this*



Yes, we (or atleast I) know Sirlin, even bought his book (before he put it all online )

But spamming one attack does eliminate a large part of the "casual" factor.  If you are going to play in tournaments, then have a blast with it, but try the tactic on people of that level.  By spamming it against lower level players, you are not impoving your ability in any way (unless you really have a hard time pressing forward and B at the same time ), you are not discovering the counters for it, and how to counter those counters, becuase the people are simply not of that level.  You are also ruining the game for those players.

Now in one of Sirlin's articles (I think the second of the original series) he mentioned a player who would play at his absolute best and utterly destroy anyone who would go up agaisnt him.  Using some of the "so-called" cheap moves (like studder-step throw), be it a 5 year old kid, or a 70 year old grandma.  In his mind, these people should not have been playing the arcade game in the first place, as they were in the way of players who deserved his time.

But this doesn't really correlate to online, as there are no lines or queues of players in your way to playing the good ones.  You can go play whomever you like.  It does not benefit you, the game, or anyone else, to just keep spamming one move against someone obviously inferior.

Guess thats my rant.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 13, 2008)

Astral said:


> Guessing from your signature, you use Lucario? I cannot seem to master him, his moves are rather slow for my taste.



Me? I want to main Lucario, but I plan on Link being my first Main as in the other 2 SSB's.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 13, 2008)

Draffut said:


> Yes, we (or atleast I) know Sirlin, even bought his book (before he put it all online )
> 
> But spamming one attack does eliminate a large part of the "casual" factor.  If you are going to play in tournaments, then have a blast with it, but try the tactic on people of that level.  By spamming it against lower level players, you are not impoving your ability in any way (unless you really have a hard time pressing forward and B at the same time ), you are not discovering the counters for it, and how to counter those counters, becuase the people are simply not of that level.  You are also ruining the game for those players.
> 
> ...



I see what your saying, but thats how i got good at games, was fighting the cheap mofos. I believe you get better at the game because it made me learn how to dodge attacks better. I guess whatever way. Oh well.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 13, 2008)

Minzara said:


> I see what your saying, but thats how i got good at games, was fighting the cheap mofos. I believe you get better at the game because it made me learn how to dodge attacks better. I guess whatever way. Oh well.



People like me, who are not as good as you are, but close enough to put up a fight (and occasionally win), is a different subject.  I don't personaly have a big problem with it.  I will do what I can, but I see people gettign really frustrating and it killing the game for them.

I swaped to Marth and used a counter against your attack, making you have to actually play to counter my counter, impoving both of our ability in the game.

This is why people like Ronin brought up fighting agaisnt charecters like Marth, to learn how to beat their counters.  It does have a purpose, but doing it on the defenseless is silly.

But just spamming it


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 13, 2008)

Anyone want to have a match? I want to see how well I am with IceClimbers 


EDIT:Lol friend code might help  1504-5397-9727


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 13, 2008)

I play some more matches. was fun. My Olimar keeps getting beat by sword people. ;o;
I do just fine against the others. I do enjoy my other characters though. Especially old school Pikachu and Kirby. =D


----------



## Maycara (Mar 13, 2008)

Draffut said:


> People like me, who are not as good as you are, but close enough to put up a fight (and occasionally win), is a different subject.  I don't personaly have a big problem with it.  I will do what I can, but I see people gettign really frustrating and it killing the game for them.


Ya I get what your saying here, and Marth counter is my worst enemy, thing fucks me up all the time for some reason, lol.




> I swaped to Marth and used a counter against your attack, making you have to actually play to counter my counter, impoving both of our ability in the game.


Ya this is true, but thats also what I am saying, I don't know to me it improved my ablity at the game when players did it to me. Its how I learned to be good. But I guess people learn differently.....


> This is why people like Ronin brought up fighting agaisnt charecters like Marth, to learn how to beat their counters.  It does have a purpose, but doing it on the defenseless is silly.


I do it to try and make them good, and it works sometimes. But I get your point. 



> But just spamming it


Ike is the only move I spam alot really, closet to that its Pits Spin, which I only do to get people off ledges usually Cause Pit damage sucks....Or to cancel out items/attacks. It deflects Weapons so i use it like Fox's thing...



Dark Kakashi said:


> I play some more matches. was fun. My Olimar keeps getting beat by sword people. ;o;
> I do just fine against the others. I do enjoy my other characters though. Especially old school Pikachu and Kirby. =D



Your best is Kirby, stick with him. You beat my Pit one round, thats a big accomplishment trust me. You others character are easy to beat. Your Kirby is really good.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 13, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> anyone here live in america and *NOT *have brawl please say yes cuse i dont and i have to wait



I don't 

*continues annoying blubbering*


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 13, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Your best is Kirby, stick with him. You beat my Pit one round, thats a big accomplishment trust me. You others character are easy to beat. Your Kirby is really good.




Yeah I noticed. I have been playing Kirby since I got Brawl, but I was thinking I could main a new character like Olimar or Lucario, i just don't do good with them though. XD


----------



## Roy Mustang (Mar 13, 2008)

fox is awesomeness at its finest


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 13, 2008)

well guys I am way to tired to kick one of yall's asses right now after church, but I will play some of yall this weekend ok?? and maybe I should say most of yall's asses...cuz I'm not sure about a couple of ya.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 13, 2008)

My wi-fi is working well, who wants a match?


----------



## Twilit (Mar 13, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Anyone want to have a match? *I want to see how well I am with IceClimbers*



Why       ?



Nontheless: can someone make me a Toon Link Sig/Avvy? I'm maining that friend.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 13, 2008)

Because Ice Climbers rock, probably


----------



## Jazz (Mar 13, 2008)

DEAD       T-T


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 13, 2008)

Toon Link is damn good to fight...

but i'll be using it only in brawls with my friends here... i tried it online yesterday and the lag made a 2 minute match into a 20 minute one ...


----------



## Roy Mustang (Mar 13, 2008)

Damn it got 2nd place, lost by 1 point while playing as Fox against Wolf, Bowser and Fox over wi-fi just now.


----------



## dilbot (Mar 13, 2008)

Roy ur not...Banned XD


----------



## Roy Mustang (Mar 13, 2008)

dilbot said:


> Roy ur not...Banned XD



Unbanned an hour ago


----------



## Jazz (Mar 13, 2008)

no, seriously, who wants to fight?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 13, 2008)

...I do.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Mar 13, 2008)

ill fight even though theres a 90% chance ill lose


----------



## Solid Snake (Mar 13, 2008)

Look at Ryoshi's avy and sig, I'm sure he'll be willing to.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 13, 2008)

On a lighter note, thinking of dropping Metaknight for Peach, liking her moveset a lot more.  Will practice some and hopefully get some peach rounds in with you guys tomorrow.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 13, 2008)

ZOMFG he's sooooooo good...

It's official.

My new main is...





Mario said:


> no, seriously, who wants to fight?



I added you...


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 13, 2008)

Twilit said:


> Why ?
> 
> .


Because theyre probaly my best character right now, and I want to see how I compare to people that arent related to me


----------



## FFLN (Mar 13, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> ZOMFG he's sooooooo good...
> 
> It's official.
> 
> ...



Yeah, he's good. I enjoy using him, although I'm trying to get a feel for as many characters as I can.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 13, 2008)

well i am going to be on atm. so anyone that wants to play me can. PM me first so i can add you unless you have your fc in your sig


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Mar 13, 2008)

hey guys im online if any one wants to brawl


----------



## Even (Mar 13, 2008)

I HATE NOT HAVING WI-FI IN MY DORM ROOM DAMMIT!!!!!!


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 13, 2008)

Lol Even at least you have the game.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 13, 2008)

Even said:


> I HATE NOT HAVING WI-FI IN MY DORM ROOM DAMMIT!!!!!!



lan adapter


----------



## Ronin (Mar 13, 2008)

Mario said:


> no, seriously, who wants to fight?



I'm sorry you got wrecked, My cousin and I couldnt help but prey on you and hash. We gotta do some 1 v 1's some time.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 13, 2008)

I have a LAN. Not doing much for me, honestly. XD


----------



## Roy Mustang (Mar 13, 2008)

Ronin said:


> I'm sorry you got wrecked, My cousin and I couldnt help but prey on you and hash. We gotta do some 1 v 1's some time.



Im afraid to face you. You got 3-1 with kittan while I got 2-2


----------



## Ronin (Mar 13, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> Im afraid to face you. You got 3-1 with kittan while I got 2-2



Your the one who challenged me, those few weeks ago. The rep message is still there.Im up for the fight though, I havent added you yet. Lemme know if you want the add. Anyways I've gotten better since fighting Kittan.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm thinkin' Ronin and Minz are the best here so far?


----------



## Maycara (Mar 13, 2008)

Nmaster is the best probably, but i need a rematch to determine, either way were at the top...lol


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 13, 2008)

Ronin, Minz, and NMaster are all on my mental to do list.... 
 Whenever I get the game.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Mar 13, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Your the one who challenged me, those few weeks ago. The rep message is still there.Im up for the fight though, I havent added you yet. Lemme know if you want the add. Anyways I've gotten better since fighting Kittan.



lol, I think ive gotten worse after fighting Kittan. Ill tell you my FC later, my connection is fucking p and not letting go to the wi-fi place.


----------



## Akuma (Mar 13, 2008)

My online is finally working so Ill add and play anyone that wants to play


Lol minzara Id tried joining your game a bunch it always disconnected me


----------



## Maycara (Mar 13, 2008)

Akuma said:


> My online is finally working so Ill add and play anyone that wants to play
> 
> 
> Lol minzara Id tried joining your game a bunch it always disconnected me



Oh, It didn't show you...sorry


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 13, 2008)

moongem said:


> Okay BM (Me) Fox (Freind) Mario (CPU) This is his Down B



:S
....
....
....
....
...Who is this idiot?  And why did he use a picture from the Mojo website?


----------



## Ronin (Mar 13, 2008)

Akuma said:


> My online is finally working so Ill add and play anyone that wants to play
> 
> 
> Lol minzara Id tried joining your game a bunch it always disconnected me



I wanna vs you. My code is in my sig.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 13, 2008)

Draffut said:


> Yes, we (or atleast I) know Sirlin, even bought his book (before he put it all online )
> 
> But spamming one attack does eliminate a large part of the "casual" factor.  If you are going to play in tournaments, then have a blast with it, but try the tactic on people of that level.  By spamming it against lower level players, you are not impoving your ability in any way (unless you really have a hard time pressing forward and B at the same time ), you are not discovering the counters for it, and how to counter those counters, becuase the people are simply not of that level.  You are also ruining the game for those players.
> 
> ...



Yea I remember that part in the book. I guess I'm that kind of player who will still try to fuck you up even if I'm aware of your level of play. I just always believed that the main purpose of a fighting game is to utterly kill the other guy so if I found a tactic or a sequence that tilts the scale and allows me to do that then I will abuse it with no remorse. It just seems degrading if I were to give you some kind of handicap; it's like a slap in the face for the other person.

I've double perfected a girl who has almost no knowledge on how to play 3rd Strike once at Anime Expo; she was pretty cool about it.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 13, 2008)

Minz and NM are the top dogs here huh? I'd like to give you guys a try...


----------



## Akuma (Mar 13, 2008)

Ronin said:


> I wanna vs you. My code is in my sig.



ill write it down, ill brawl with you some other day, gotta go to sleep.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 14, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Minz and NM are the top dogs here huh? I'd like to give you guys a try...



And Ronin...


----------



## Shirker (Mar 14, 2008)

oh right, forgot. I'll see if I'm not too busy with my friend Wolf. I'd really love to see one of you guys in action.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 14, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Minz and NM are the top dogs here huh? I'd like to give you guys a try...


Who decided that? XD


----------



## Ronin (Mar 14, 2008)

Just fought Dave, I see him as a casual player. He got in some good kills with toon link though, ones that I wasnt expecting. Good matches overall Dave.


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 14, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Just fought Dave, I see him as a casual player. He got in some good kills with toon link though, ones that I wasnt expecting. Good matches overall Dave.



u think we may brawl later?


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 14, 2008)

I battled Minzara once, he beat me with marth I think one or two lives to one, and then he battled me with Sonic but it lagged so much it was difficult to play so I just gave up and turned the game off, so I think he won that one too, but I'll probably have to have a rematch, and I'd like to battle Ronin probably tommorow.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 14, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> u think we may brawl later?





Colonello said:


> I'd like to battle Ronin probably tommorow.



I'll play the both of ya's tomorrow. Off to bed now, gotta rest.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah, I'm gonna hit the sack tommorow. One of my friends can only play on weekends so I'm looking forward to playing you and him. I'll probably lose, but I don't care... practice makes perfect!


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 14, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Minz and NM are the top dogs here huh? I'd like to give you guys a try...



Minz is so not one of the top dogs.  2Shea and Skeets are way better.  They are also better human beings.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 14, 2008)

Kitsune said:


> Minz is so not one of the top dogs.  2Shea and Skeets are way better.  *They are also better human beings.*



Thats kinda cruel.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 14, 2008)

Draffut said:


> Thats kinda cruel.



You're right.  I don't want to hurt anyone's delicate sensibilities.

Ok, I have to go beat the great maze now.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 14, 2008)

Kitsune said:


> You're right.  I don't want to hurt anyone's delicate sensibilities.



If you have a reason, go for it.  I am just confused on what mean thing Minz could have done to you to make you so butthurt.  Spam Ike's charge or something?


----------



## Maycara (Mar 14, 2008)

Kitsune said:


> Minz is so not one of the top dogs.  2Shea and Skeets are way better.  They are also better human beings.



Ya that's why I was able to hang with them 2 vs 1...



Draffut said:


> If you have a reason, go for it.  I am just confused on what mean thing Minz could have done to you to make you so butthurt.  Spam Ike's charge or something?



I've done nothing to him, he just wants to hate on me. Ah well.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 14, 2008)

Minzara said:


> I've done nothing to him, he just wants to hate on me. Ah well.



I'm a girl.  Also, I don't really hate you at all.  

On another note, I don't like King Dedede.  He's too slow.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 14, 2008)

Kitsune said:


> I'm a girl.  Also, I don't really hate you at all.
> 
> On another note, I don't like King Dedede.  He's too slow.



Sorry, didn't know, then you just fucking around?

and Yes he is....


----------



## Draffut (Mar 14, 2008)

I tried Dedede, thinking he would be a blast, and it was painful.

never again.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 14, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Sorry, didn't know



Apology accepted.  

Do you all have a least favorite character?


----------



## Maycara (Mar 14, 2008)

Kitsune said:


> Apology accepted.
> 
> Do you all have a least favorite character?



Hmm...least fav..have to be Olimar I dont like him..lol


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 14, 2008)

King Deedee can be a great asset if you're careful with him. I find his basic combo and the up A and down A to be great moves to deal damage. His sit down and big hammer swing are killers too.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 14, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Ya that's why I was able to hang with them 2 vs 1...


Kidding? 
No offense but you're a scrub, a one trick pony (forward+B)...

And I guess none of you guys have played Nin? 
He's far better than Minz, I'd bet on that.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 14, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Kidding?
> No offense but you're a scrub, a one trick pony (forward+B)...
> 
> And I guess none of you guys have played Nin?
> He's far better than Minz, I'd bet on that.



if that one trick can beat you, that doesn't make him a scrub.  And Nin is probobly better then Minz, though I have yet to play him.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 14, 2008)

Draffut said:


> if that one trick can beat you, that doesn't make him a scrub.  And Nin is probobly better then Minz, though I have yet to play him.


Who said anything about it beating me? He spams it regardless if it works or not. If you lose to that one trick you're a bigger scrub than him.
Keep in mind I'm not bashing him in anyway, I'm just pointing out what I've seen in the several games we've played. 

Oh and to further reflect on that 2 on 1 Minz mentioned. Not only did he hit me and 2Shea with a hammer, but he grabbed a Smash ball just a few seconds later. Hardly a victory worth mentioning.....


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 14, 2008)

Minz is one of the better players? Is that why when there were free for alls he only one once out of the ones I was in? 

I think, out of all the players I have went against, Skeets and NM are probably the two dudes who I think are better than me and I also think I am better than them. Simply based on who I get via random select.

If I get a character I can clean house with [the highlight of that being DK] it's fucking rape time.

If I get a shit-tastic character like ROB, they already have the victory in the bag.

Or if I get Jigglypuff, I'd honestly start killing myself.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 14, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Minz is one of the better players? Is that why when there were free for alls he only one once out of the ones I was in?
> 
> I think, out of all the players I have went against, Skeets and NM are probably the two dudes who I think are better than me and I also think I am better than them. Simply based on who I get via random select.
> 
> ...


Lets play!!!!! 
go go go now!
I'd like some DK matchup experience....


----------



## Draffut (Mar 14, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Who said anything about it beating me? He spams it regardless if it works or not. If you lose to that one trick you're a bigger scrub than him.
> Keep in mind I'm not bashing him in anyway, I'm just pointing out what I've seen in the several games we've played.
> 
> Oh and to further reflect on that 2 on 1 Minz mentioned. Not only did he hit me and 2Shea with a hammer, but he grabbed a Smash ball just a few seconds later. Hardly a victory worth mentioning.....



Fair enough, thats why I turn off smash balls and the Dragoon in my games.



Skeets said:


> Lets play!!!!!
> go go go now!
> I'd like some DK matchup experience....



I can jump on to, need some practice with Peach, still learning her.

Feel free to kill me 100 times over, just don't lag.



Goofy Titan said:


> Or if I get Jigglypuff, I'd honestly start killing myself.



Was she gimped/buffed since the last game?  I never really played her, though it's been my brothers main since the original.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 14, 2008)

Draffut said:


> Was she gimped/buffed since the last game?  I never really played her, though it's been my brothers main since the original.



I thuoght jigglypuff was male.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 14, 2008)

Kitsune said:


> I thuoght jigglypuff was male.



Can be either (atleast in the game).  But I can't think of anything male that sings like that.  I also cannot see a male wearing one of those bows on his head.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 14, 2008)

WTF is with all the people that are "awaiting registration" still?

*2Shea, SSJ3_Goku, Ryoshi, Ronin, Kittan, Rinku, Blind Itachi, TenshiOni, Kitsune, Dave, dilbot, and Mario*...I added all of you and it's "Awaiting Registration"...



Minzara said:


> Nmaster is the best probably, but i need a rematch to determine, either way were at the top...lol



It's really hard to judge who's best at this point with lag as bad as it is...



Minzara said:


> Hmm...least fav..have to be Olimar I dont like him..lol


My new favorite character too. He's soooooo good. I'll make sure to own you with him next time... 



Draffut said:


> I also cannot see a male wearing one of those bows on his head.


Birdo's male.


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 14, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> WTF is with all the people that are "awaiting registration" still?
> 
> *2Shea, SSJ3_Goku, Ryoshi, Ronin, Kittan, Rinku, Blind Itachi, TenshiOni, Kitsune, Dave, dilbot, and Mario*...I added all of you and it's "Awaiting Registration"...



Ahh I thought I had added you already, apparently not ><

Oh well, added now


----------



## Draffut (Mar 14, 2008)

I got a whole slew of "Awaiting Registration".

Oh well, if you guys feel that way.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 14, 2008)

Does anyone know a couple names of good Marth playeres in Brawl that I can search up on Youtube?

Better yet, do you guys record any of your match videos?


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## Gaiash (Mar 14, 2008)

Kitsune said:


> I thuoght jigglypuff was male.


Jigglypuff looks the same as both male and female so theres no way to tell, unlike Pikachu who you can tell is male by looking at its tail. It's easier to call Jigglypuff _it_ rather that her or him.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 14, 2008)

If anyone's curious, that's Japanese for "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)".


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 14, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> If anyone's curious, that's Japanese for "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)".


You mean like cigarettes?


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 14, 2008)

I have a question, when sudden death occurs, will bombs always appear after a certain time or can you turn that off?


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 14, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> You mean like cigarettes?



Exactly. 

Oh those British and their misuse of the English language... 


@Sloth: Yes, after around 15 seconds I believe. I don't think you can mess with that setting...


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 14, 2008)

tryna get some friend codes...its like 15thousand posts here, and kind of a lazy ass (hence my being a chuunin level). ne way mine is 0216 0551 6608....Link is king.


Edit. i entered urs master64....please dont whore me up, yess?


----------



## Ronin (Mar 14, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> WTF is with all the people that are "awaiting registration" still?
> 
> *Ronin *...I added all of you and it's "Awaiting Registration"...



Iono whats up with nintendo and their crappy online but I added you that day I talked to you on aim, so it was a while ago. I'll add you again today when I'm back from class.



Skeets said:


> Kidding?
> No offense but you're a scrub, a one trick pony (forward+B)...
> 
> And I guess none of you guys have played Nin?
> He's far better than Minz, I'd bet on that.



Point me to Nin, I want to fight him.


----------



## Dark Aether (Mar 14, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Jigglypuff looks the same as both male and female so theres no way to tell, unlike Pikachu who you can tell is male by looking at its tail. It's easier to call Jigglypuff _it_ rather that her or him.



I'm pretty sure it's female... I mean, look at its Alt Costumes, flowers? Bows? I think it's pretty feminine. 



> Oh those British and their misuse of the English language...


----------



## Ronin (Mar 14, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> I'm pretty sure it's female... I mean, look at its Alt Costumes, flowers? Bows? I think it's pretty feminine.



Maybe it just has the Marth mentality.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 14, 2008)

Has anyone recorded any of their matches? I'm interested to see some of these...


----------



## Shirker (Mar 14, 2008)

Kitsune said:


> Minz is so not one of the top dogs.  2Shea and Skeets are way better.  They are also better human beings.



ouch... 

Well, I'd like to fight 2Shea, but not only is he almost never online when I am, but the game lags like hell when we fight together (Though this was probably due to us playing a FFF with 4 Wiis from way different places). Also, the guy doesn't respond to me 

Shea. If you're reading this, I challenge you! Sonic vs Sonic.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 14, 2008)

I love all the brag talk


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 14, 2008)

I finally played some decent matches last night online.  I pwned some noobs to my surprise, with my luigi.  They probably weren't very good to begin with though : [

I got the smash ball in all my matches lol.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 14, 2008)

Heh, that was fun Tenshi.

I kicked your ass, you kicked my ass, and the bomb-omb's kicked our ass.

The lag was a bit annoying on some stages, but overall, it was okay.

Sorry for the abrupt leave, I wanted to take a break from the game because my left thumb has a blister and well, it hurts when I use the analog stick. D:


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah, thanks for all that. It was a lot of fun.

Really need to change my generic taunts. They weren't appropriate 99% of the time I used them. I was just trying to do my favorite character taunts most of the time. 

And yeah, lag = death to Lucas and Ness. Seriously, PK Thunder cries at lag.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah, it is.

Of course, I seemed to be getting Lucas a lot in the matches, and I was playing via random select.

The same with Zelda. XD


----------



## Roy Mustang (Mar 14, 2008)

crap I was one point behind of Ike but it lagged and I died


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 14, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Yeah, thanks for all that. It was a lot of fun.
> 
> Really need to change my generic taunts. They weren't appropriate 99% of the time I used them. I was just trying to do my favorite character taunts most of the time.
> 
> And yeah, lag = death to Lucas and Ness. Seriously, PK Thunder cries at lag.



I hate them both just because of PK Thunder.  I can never get the hang of that move


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 14, 2008)

Neither can I 

But, I try, try again. Ask DS or someone else I fought against with Ness or Lucas.

Me playing as them + no additional jumps + a distance away from the edge = death.

Speaking of DS, I think he rapes at this game moreso than Skeets does. They both are really good in matches with no items, so based on their sheer skill in those kinda matches, I never really win, I just get lucky.

Even with items, I don't think I won a single one before against DS


----------



## Maycara (Mar 14, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Minz is one of the better players? Is that why when there were free for alls he only one once out of the ones I was in?
> 
> I think, out of all the players I have went against, Skeets and NM are probably the two dudes who I think are better than me and I also think I am better than them. Simply based on who I get via random select.



I suck at free for all's and barely ever win them, especially on moving stages. But i'll get some response like "that isn't excuse" So screw it, actions talks better then words....



Skeets said:


> Who said anything about it beating me? He spams it regardless if it works or not. If you lose to that one trick you're a bigger scrub than him.
> Keep in mind I'm not bashing him in anyway, I'm just pointing out what I've seen in the several games we've played.
> 
> Oh and to further reflect on that 2 on 1 Minz mentioned. Not only did he hit me and 2Shea with a hammer, but he grabbed a Smash ball just a few seconds later. Hardly a victory worth mentioning.....



HA! You spam moves just as much as I do with Snake, and even more so then I do with Pit! You guys are classic.... Right and it was 2 vs 1, and I had time to get those items, let alone smash hit you guys alot of the times..but whatever....



Skeets said:


> Kidding?
> No offense but you're a scrub, a one trick pony (forward+B)...
> 
> And I guess none of you guys have played Nin?
> He's far better than Minz, I'd bet on that.



One trick pony? Riiight Ike isn't even my best dude, but whatever 
And Pit I don't do it that often.

And he just might be, I don't say im the best...I ADMIT DEFEAT UNLIKE CERTAIN PEOPLE HERE! Ronin beat me, Nmaster beat me. And me and ronnin tied at one point.



nmaster64 said:


> It's really hard to judge who's best at this point with lag as bad as it is...


 True, but that more works in my and your favor with fox, without the lag. since we playing fast characters, me playing Pit and Marth, other then Ike. But Ike is for fun, I dont even really try half the time with him.



> My new favorite character too. He's soooooo good. I'll make sure to own you with him next time...


lol, those pikmin are annoying little fuckers....


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 14, 2008)

sooo....uh...I called myslf an item grabber if I can and a Goofing-around fighter.  I mostly do stuff that is not fighting.

btw, PIKACHU!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDsOi-8pNYE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FFLN (Mar 14, 2008)

Eh... I wouldn't really judge someone's Brawling ability by the number of wins that they manage to eke out. Chances are, if there's only a difference of one stock between the winner and the loser, both are on fairly even ground. No items of course. Of course, if you're pwning them 5 to 1, then yeah... the difference in skill level is quite blatant then.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 14, 2008)

Minzara said:


> I suck at free for all's and barely ever win them, especially on moving stages. But i'll get some response like "that isn't excuse" So screw it, actions talks better then words....



I'm more or less talking along the lines of I win, lose, win, lose. A back and forth mantra if you will.

I feel between you and I, it would be simple successions. I would beat you a number of times in a row, you would beat me a number of times in a row, etc.

I'm not saying you suck or anything.

I prefer the chain of it being back and forth, especially in the match. That's sorta why I prefer items in matches. That way, even skilled players don't have the win in the bag compared to novices, but the novices could actually sweep them due to items. And I can easily admit I am not the most skilled player at this game 

Besides, items add a extra level of hectic to a match, and if it's hectic, I could care less if I win or lose, simply because it entering that kinda state is a blast for me.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 14, 2008)

FFLN said:


> Eh... I wouldn't really judge someone's Brawling ability by the number of wins that they manage to eke out. Chances are, if there's only a difference of one stock between the winner and the loser, both are on fairly even ground. No items of course. Of course, if you're pwning them 5 to 1, then yeah... the difference in skill level is quite blatant then.



This is also very true, very true. I did 3 stock 2 stock a couple people. Don't believe it was Skeets or any of those guys, but I dont keep a record unlike Ronin...lol



Goofy Titan said:


> I'm more or less talking along the lines of I win, lose, win, lose. A back and forth mantra if you will.


What?



> I feel between you and I, it would be simple successions. I would beat you a number of times in a row, you would beat me a number of times in a row, etc.


Maybe Id like to fight you. Like I said I DONT SAY IM THE BEST I KNOW IM NOT. AND UNLIKE CERTAIN PEOPLE ON THESE FORUM I ADMIT WHEN I AM BEATEN! 

On a happy note! we should fight sometime! Hehe....


> I'm not saying you suck or anything.


I can see that



> I prefer the chain of it being back and forth, especially in the match. That's sorta why I prefer items in matches. That way, even skilled players don't have the win in the bag compared to novices, but the novices could actually sweep them due to items. And I can easily admit I am not the most skilled player at this game


lol I see


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 14, 2008)

Seriously guys....lol  If you are killed with an item, tough luck.  You lost due to a mechanic built into the game.  A win is a win regardless of how it occurred.

A person who uses items is skilled too.  They just happen to be getting to them quicker than you.  I mean come on, if you could grab a golden hammer, then smash a smash ball right after, wouldn't you?  

It's just a mechanic built into the game.

Part of fights is luck too regardless of how skilled you are.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 14, 2008)

Skeets, V-Nin and 2shea please let me know when is the most appropiate time for us to schedule a few matches.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 14, 2008)

So i just fought goofy, i won once, he beat me the other 8 matches, LOL. But it was fun. Upload a video of it later, some matches if anyone wanna check em out. It's from my camera so not great quality but i can see everything.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 14, 2008)

does someone know why you can save only certain matches?...


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 14, 2008)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Hmm? You mean this thread? It's in the first post; DS seems to have put me under central instead of Eastern though.
> *Fixes.*



I believe it was because the last time I visited this thread was when about four people were on the list, my apologies.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 14, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> does someone know why you can save only certain matches?...



Matches must have a total runtime of under 3 minutes.

Anything above CANNOT be saved.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 14, 2008)

Holy shit, you guys gotta watch out for Ronin XD

Him and his buddy were double teaming me an the other guy

I did manage to win a few matches though

EDIT: FFLN, Astral, and Blind, I'm adding you guys


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 14, 2008)

Alright, I shall add you as well.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 14, 2008)

Mario said:


> Holy shit, you guys gotta watch out for Ronin XD
> 
> Him and his buddy were double teaming me an the other guy
> 
> ...



My cousin and I got bored so we decided to rape you and the other guy. Best moment of the night was when I got a fully charged down B with Ike against that guy using Marth. 

Im off to the other thread, I would like to find someone to brawl unless you wanna go a few Mario.

You wanna do some 1 v 1's? My cousin is playing right now but I'll come vs you if you want, unless you want revenge against him.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 14, 2008)

*CONCERNING CONNECTION ISSUES/LAG*

So after some discussions with some people I think there is something that needs to be brought up about the lag issues we all seem to be having...

NINTENDO SERVERS ARE NOT TO BLAME AND THEREFORE IT'S NOT GOING TO BE BETTER AS THEY GET MORE OR IMPROVE

Well, first off, remember it's actually GameSpy that's handling Nintendo's online.

Second, the only thing the server is used for is to set up and establish matches. So yes, you can partially blame GameSpy when you do a random match and it takes forever to find somebody to play with. But once your in the game it's different.

Brawl battles are done via a type direct connection. Server's not involved. Thus, the connection quality of the two players are in theory the only thing that should affect lag.

That said, it doesn't explain why so many people are having a problem. For example, I have an 8Mbit connection and my router is 2 feet from my Wii, so this shouldn't be happening. I'm looking into it more and digging for a solution, I'll let you guys know if I find one.

I can say this, LAN adapter will be a serious improvement for those whose router is a good distance from the Wii. If it's in the same room however, the difference is negligible...


----------



## Solar Bankai (Mar 14, 2008)

I cant be bothered waiting until June for Brawl, so I am importing it with a freeloader.

So hopefully I should be joining in the brawls here very soon


----------



## CodyCauterized (Mar 14, 2008)

Anyone feel like brawling?
I'm in the mood =)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 14, 2008)

Mine's in the same room.

I can confirm it could have more to do with connections in general than the servers, though I do think that can have SOME part of it.

I went against someone who's connection speed was a whopping 867 bytes/second, and the entire match was one huge chug fest of lag, fail, and shit.

Of course, said player said the match was just fine.


----------



## Hiruko (Mar 14, 2008)

Sigh, EU release is taking a while. :/

EDIT - 600th POST!


----------



## Ronin (Mar 14, 2008)

wrong thread, srry


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 14, 2008)

god.. i love the Spear Pilar stage... specially when Palkia appears and turns space upside down or flips it horizontally... it's too darn fun XD...


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 14, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Neither can I
> 
> But, I try, try again. Ask DS or someone else I fought against with Ness or Lucas.
> 
> ...


Last night that was Chemistry that was playing, hence the Chem and yes he rapes more than me....


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 14, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> god.. i love the Spear Pilar stage... specially when Palkia appears and turns space upside down or flips it horizontally... it's too darn fun XD...



I ALWAYS sit back during random online matches, because everyone will just walk off the stage.

It's so funny to see Captain Falcon just run in the wrong direction to his demise.

Ah, I was wondering who Chem was. I thought Cham Cham for some reason. He better get this game and post his FC :X

Chem seems to rape rather hard too.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 14, 2008)

You can tell that he's had the game for a while...
He was doing all the little tricks on me. Like Toon Link's back Air....XD


----------



## Jazz (Mar 14, 2008)

Damn, I raped with Snake and then got raped in the second match :\

must just be the Corneria stage...


----------



## Ronin (Mar 14, 2008)

I fought Nin. beat him 2-1 or 3-0 cant remember which. I know for a fact I got 2 wins. So I wont add him to my sig until he confirms it with me.

@Mario sorry for not letting you join the match. I wanted to fight Nin 1 on 1. BTW you should get on aim during fights, so we can have some way to communicate during the intermission period.

@Mario again: You bitch! Your snake was pretty good. I didnt notice half of the bombs you put there. I got killed 3 times unexpectedly.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 14, 2008)

Man i have been having a lot of fun playing everyone that i can online. I'll be on for a while more today before i go out and eat, so if anyone wants to play me just add me and/or PM me so i can add you. I should be on for at least 1 more hour. =D


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 14, 2008)

Ugh I played so crap I just got depressed after words lol.

I'll have to face you again Ronin sometime, I didn't know you were Deuce.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 14, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Ugh I played so crap I just got depressed after words lol.
> 
> I'll have to face you again Ronin sometime, I didn't know you were Deuce.



We can get a match later on then. I gotta eat right now, my ramen is almost ready. I don't know if you could tell but I had no idea how to use Marth,lol. I got lucky when I dashed in, rolled back and then side smashed. I was holding my breath hoping you would roll onto the stage like you did.

We can get some later if you'd like. I'll be home all day today, unless my friend confirms that we're going to the movies.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 14, 2008)

Sounds good to me.

Yeah at times you confused the hell out of me with some of your Marth tactics lol.

After losing I think I'll need to bring out some of my better characters now.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 14, 2008)

I might be playing on Sunday..


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 14, 2008)

I might be on later to challenge someone. Just tell me if you are interested.


----------



## Countach (Mar 14, 2008)

im tired


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 14, 2008)

Anyone want to play with me?

Here's my friend's friend code: 0173-0957-5040

You're gonna have to host too cause my friend's connection ain't so hot.


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 14, 2008)

Scratch what I said before, tonight is actually a time that I am unavailable.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 14, 2008)

Definitely planning on snatching this game up for my Birthday  I hear it's one of the best games for the Wii ( or have my friends told me ).


----------



## Ronin (Mar 14, 2008)

Was anyone watching Kirk's stream? My cousin and I were just on there, live for the masses to see.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 14, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Definitely planning on snatching this game up for my Birthday  I hear it's one of the best games for the Wii ( or have my friends told me ).



Basically this game is a must have if you own a Wii.

If you have a Wii and don't have Brawl..then It's like having a X-box 360 and not buying Halo 3 and/or Gears of War.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 14, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Basically this game is a must have if you own a Wii.
> 
> If you have a Wii and don't have Brawl..then It's like having a X-box 360 and not buying Halo 3 and/or Gears of War.



QFT.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 14, 2008)

I noticed tetris music type A is in my music selection.  Gives me hope that a tetris stage will appear in SSB4.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 14, 2008)

Will there even be an SSB4? :S


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Mar 14, 2008)

Probably when the new nintendo console comes out :S


----------



## Riku (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh! Yeah!
New 3rd party characters
in the next SSB game

I can see it now:

Newcomer: Megaman
Newcomer: Master Chief

That would be asking for an ass-load though...


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Mar 14, 2008)

Master Cheif would be cheating


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 14, 2008)

Mega Man deserves to be there more than any other 3rd party character. 

Master Chief, what the hell?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 14, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Basically this game is a must have if you own a Wii.
> 
> If you have a Wii and don't have Brawl..then It's like having a X-box 360 and not buying Halo 3 and/or Gears of War.



Yes, i see what ya mean


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Mar 14, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Mega Man deserves to be there more than any other 3rd party character.
> 
> Master Chief, what the hell?



          .


----------



## Riku (Mar 14, 2008)

ahaha..joking aside
you get the picture.

at least I didn't ask to borrow any characters from Soul Caliber
(Heiahachi, Link, SPAWN).....(Yoda...Darth Vader)


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 14, 2008)

Anyone but Kratos.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Mar 14, 2008)

Yoda and Darth Vader are Star Wars


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 14, 2008)

Lmao, Personally I'd rather see Yoshimitsu in the next Smash game than Master Chief.

"Namu"


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Mar 14, 2008)

Why not both


----------



## Riku (Mar 14, 2008)

Dreaming....google Soul Caliber '4' or 'IV' with 'Yoda' or 'Darth Vader'


----------



## Jazz (Mar 14, 2008)

What's this?

No Third Party

No First Party

No Console

Handheld only

Final Destination.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Mar 14, 2008)

no more villains said:


> Dreaming....google Soul Caliber '4' or 'IV' with 'Yoda' or 'Darth Vader'



I'm busy posting


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 14, 2008)

no more villains said:


> Oh! Yeah!
> New 3rd party characters
> in the next SSB game
> 
> ...



of all ppl, even before samus (well, maybe not samus,) y isnt megaman a
character?? best one since link if he were...


----------



## Riku (Mar 14, 2008)

haha, does everybody else know about Darth and Yoda being in Soul Caliber IV?
lol


----------



## ctizz36 (Mar 14, 2008)

no more villains said:


> haha, does everybody else know about Darth and Yoda being in Soul Caliber IV?
> lol



Is this true because the last time I heard a third party character (Sonic in SSB:M) I believed it?


----------



## Riku (Mar 14, 2008)

no this is proven...lol

PS3 gets Darth Vader
& 360 gets Yoda...

they're doing the SAME DAMN THING they did with Soul Caliber II to make you want to buy multi-platform....


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 14, 2008)

@ctizz36: It is true, Yoda and Vader are both in SCIV.



Mario said:


> What's this?
> 
> No Third Party
> 
> ...



I lol'd.


----------



## ctizz36 (Mar 14, 2008)

For me that wouldn't be a problem because I don't own either consoles


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 14, 2008)

He's not kidding...

Yoda is re-gawd-damn-diculous...

Lightsabers vs. swords totally unbalanced...


----------



## Riku (Mar 14, 2008)

yup.

the SC game plot will have to inform gamers on how and why
lightsabers will not just simply slice through swords (& all weapons for that matter)
like they usually do.

because if not....I don't see how any weapon can clash with a lightsaber.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 14, 2008)

I only heard about it when Penny-Arcade did a joke about Yoda and Darth Vader being in Soul Calibur 4.  Too badd I only have a Wii though.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 14, 2008)

Weird. Tons of people I've added says awaiting registration. I wonder when this thing will update, crap.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 14, 2008)

Anyone figured out what those big dots next to friends names are? Is that related to connection speed or something?


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 14, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Anyone figured out what those big dots next to friends names are? Is that related to connection speed or something?



Yeah is the quality of the connection you had with that person when you last played.

Best -> Worst
Blue - Green - Yellow - Orange - Red

So basically if you have a blue or green you should be playing just fine, with probably no lag.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 14, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Anyone figured out what those big dots next to friends names are? Is that related to connection speed or something?



Yea its relative to how good/bad the connection with that player is.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Mar 14, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Weird. Tons of people I've added says awaiting registration. I wonder when this thing will update, crap.



When they add you and log on.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 14, 2008)

Well, I played quite a few rounds with Minzara, got my ass handed to me almost every time... wow.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm still trying to figure out who I'm going to main. I tried to use my Lucario but right now he's not good enough to battle online. I guess I'm going to have to stick to Ness, Link and maybe PK Trainer for now until my Lucario and Sonic are much better. Same with Toon Link.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 14, 2008)

I had a lot of fun matches with Nin, at least that was his name online. Then it started to lag more and i just couldn't do much so i left the room. Outside of that, they were interesting matches. Sorry about so soon, the lag got to me and i got hungry, so i took a break. I'll go back on later. Still though fun matches Nin. ^_^


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 14, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I'm still trying to figure out who I'm going to main. I tried to use my Lucario but right now he's not good enough to battle online. I guess I'm going to have to stick to Ness, Link and maybe PK Trainer for now until my Lucario and Sonic are much better. Same with Toon Link.



Right now I'm struggling to find who I want to main, but so far I've really been sticking with Snake and Olimar which I thought was funny because they're the easiest for me to play with and at first, I thought they would be the hardest. I like Ike too, and I plan to start practicing with ZSS anytime soon.


----------



## wingz (Mar 14, 2008)

hey guys my brawl friend code is 

3007 7750 5910

if you guys are looking for a good match please add me. I main fox and sonic, my nick name is Munz


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 14, 2008)

Wings you're added. My fc is in my sig. 

Anyway, time to go back to see if anyone wants to Brawl. If anyone does I'll be up until 2 central so I'm ready to go.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 14, 2008)

hey Kyuubi... i've added you some days ago XD...

@colonello: you found Olimar easy?... for me he has been the hardest... maybe because i worry too much about pikmin and their individual effects =P...


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 14, 2008)

Well not necessairily easy, but I like him as in I like the way he plays, and I can play pretty well with him. Yeah I almost completely ignore special Pikmin effects, but I like him. I just hate the lack of range on some of his attacks. But that's just something i have to figure out how to get around.

Edit: Kyuubi I'll add you, I've left my Wii on so I've been going back and forth to check my friends to see if they're on, but I'll battle you.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 14, 2008)

Colonello said:


> Well, I played quite a few rounds with Minzara, got my ass handed to me almost every time... wow.



Sorry man, you did pretty good agains't R.O.B.... lol... You pretty good actually, you did to learn to dodge more though man...


----------



## K-deps (Mar 14, 2008)

Im finally about to order a LAN adapter online.
Now should I buy the Nyko one or the Nintendo one?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 14, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> hey Kyuubi... i've added you some days ago XD...
> 
> @colonello: you found Olimar easy?... for me he has been the hardest... maybe because i worry too much about pikmin and their individual effects =P...


Sorry about that then lol, this thing updates slow XD

Colonelle I just added you. I'll be on for a bit so yeah let's play.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 14, 2008)

Nmaster64's avatar scares me.  Reminds me of a post I made on another forum about a live action Star Fox movie.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 14, 2008)

Marth said:


> Im finally about to order a LAN adapter online.
> Now should I buy the Nyko one or the Nintendo one?



For things like that I only trust the Nintendo tried and true. 



CaptainAWB said:


> Nmaster64's avatar scares me.  Reminds me of a post I made on another forum about a live action Star Fox movie.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 14, 2008)

Where does your avatar come from anyway?


----------



## Jazz (Mar 14, 2008)

That's a really old pic


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 14, 2008)

I added wingz and Kyuubi. Hope to play you guys later. I should be on for a while, at least until my pizza arrives. =D


----------



## Jazz (Mar 14, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Sorry man, you did pretty good agains't R.O.B.... lol... You pretty good actually, you did to learn to dodge more though man...



rofl, Miz, 'member earlier today when we were fighting Ronin and his cousin?  Gawd we got out asses handed to us


----------



## Maycara (Mar 14, 2008)

Mario said:


> rofl, Miz, 'member earlier today when we were fighting Ronin and his cousin?  Gawd we got out asses handed to us



We couldn't get on the same team XD lol.... Ya Ronin and his Cousin are hard to fight alone...let alone teamed...it was a pretty savage beating.


----------



## Soljah (Mar 14, 2008)

Got brawl last week...Lucario,Wolf , and Pit own severly.


----------



## wingz (Mar 14, 2008)

nice matches kyubbi, the match with sonic vs. mario was jokes, how we bot got dizzy at the same time


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 14, 2008)

I know lol, that was great. I didn't expect to be disconnected the first round so I was glad to come back and see Sonic and Final Destination again. Great matches indeed!


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Mar 14, 2008)

k.

ive decided that pit, zss, and olimar are my favorite brawl characters.

Pit and zss were pretty easy to get used to, and olimar is rly fun.

I'm pretty bad w/ olimar; I just like running around throwing my pikmin everywhere


----------



## Svenjamin (Mar 14, 2008)

I can't wait till this game comes out in Australia so I can kick all your butts in a nice brawl with tons of lag 

Seriously people, there are others that have to wait MONTHS for this to come out!

Oh well... atleast we get Koalas here.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 14, 2008)

But they sleep all day, ROFL


----------



## OMG! Dj (Mar 14, 2008)

Link, and metaknight are the best IMO.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 14, 2008)

Good matches Tenshi.

You're one tricky guy to fight.

It's hard to predict what your gonna do.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 15, 2008)

still tryna figure this shit out...
so can 2 ppl play online on the same console at the same time??


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 15, 2008)

had some fun matches with Nin earlier and recently some fun matches with Minz. Sorry Minz that you left the room i did to cause i was getting tired of the items. well i should be back on in like 30 minutes, pizza is here.
I feel like i got better with my characters since yesterday. I am really liking Capt. Olimar and Mr Game and Watch and Lucario. XD


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 15, 2008)

To everyone I fought: 

Thanks for the great matches.

Especially to Violent-Nin and DS (or was it Chem?).


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 15, 2008)

@kingbayo: I'd assume so.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 15, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> had some fun matches with Nin earlier and recently some fun matches with Minz. Sorry Minz that you left the room i did to cause i was getting tired of the items. well i should be back on in like 30 minutes, pizza is here.
> I feel like i got better with my characters since yesterday. I am really liking Capt. Olimar and Mr Game and Watch and Lucario. XD



Dude you improved greatly, when I faught you what..2 days so I did a pretty good number on you, now you can hang with my Pit...man you get good fast..or you were just playing around before, lol.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Mar 15, 2008)

lol I almost finished owning all characters with fox on level 9


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 15, 2008)

Hayato Gokudera said:


> @kingbayo: I'd assume so.



hmmm....then i assume im an idiot

maybe im missing sumin'....


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 15, 2008)

Svenjamin said:


> I can't wait till this game comes out in Australia so I can kick all your butts in a nice brawl with tons of lag
> 
> Seriously people, there are others that have to wait MONTHS for this to come out!
> 
> Oh well... atleast we get Koalas here.



I know the feeling (I also live in Australia).


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 15, 2008)

I want to apologize to all those that try to join my games and I deny.

Me and Donkey Show (plus his friend) are in some heated one-on-ones.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 15, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Dude you improved greatly, when I faught you what..2 days so I did a pretty good number on you, now you can hang with my Pit...man you get good fast..or you were just playing around before, lol.



Naw man, I was just still used to N64 style of playing and was still not that adjusted to this format of playing. Though I thank you for the compliment. Seeing how you were one of the first people I played in here and seeing you type that about me makes me feel good about playing this game. I love our matches. They are so close is really fun. I hope to play you more soon. I had a lot of great matches today and after eating some pizza I might give online another shot. Before I head to bed. =D


----------



## Maycara (Mar 15, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Naw man, I was just still used to N64 style of playing and was still not that adjusted to this format of playing. Though I thank you for the compliment. Seeing how you were one of the first people I played in here and seeing you type that about me makes me feel good about playing this game. I love our matches. They are so close is really fun. I hope to play you more soon. I had a lot of great matches today and after eating some pizza I might give online another shot. Before I head to bed. =D



lol, I like fighting people like you, that are quick learners and good at adapting there my fav type of people to fight. Because we keep adapting to eachother, and keep getting better and better,lol. Best way to train in a video game, I never train again'st the CPU, throws off my game, because CPU and players play completely different. Too date i've only play the CPU to get characters and thats all, the rest of the time i've been playing people to get better, best way to do it.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't think those connection indicators (the dots) are very accurate. Sometimes it lags horribly, but at other times, it seems to run relatively smooth. So far, I see no blues on there for me. Most are red and yellow... but it still seems to run fine.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 15, 2008)

Minzara said:


> lol, I like fighting people like you, that are quick learners and good at adapting there my fav type of people to fight. Because we keep adapting to eachother, and keep getting better and better,lol. Best way to train in a video game, I never train again'st the CPU, throws off my game, because CPU and players play completely different. Too date i've only play the CPU to get characters and thats all, the rest of the time i've been playing people to get better, best way to do it.



That is very true. I hate the CPU cause what I can do to them normally does not work on an actual person. But yeah adapting to each other is fun cause it does make them better and because they are countering your counter with another counter you get to improve by creating new ways to win and eventually when you play others you already know how to deal with it when before you couldn't. Off Topic: This Chicago Deep Dish is awesome! I should be back on in about 30 minutes if not sooner. 
If anyone wants to play me just PM me so I could add you. =D


----------



## Maycara (Mar 15, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> That is very true. I hate the CPU cause what I can do to them normally does not work on an actual person. But yeah adapting to each other is fun cause it does make them better and because they are countering your counter with another counter you get to improve by creating new ways to win and eventually when you play others you already know how to deal with it when before you couldn't. Off Topic: This Chicago Deep Dish is awesome! I should be back on in about 30 minutes if not sooner.
> If anyone wants to play me just PM me so I could add you. =D



LOL ya, thats for sure man!


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 15, 2008)

Good matches Itachi! 

Love the  taunt...


----------



## Shirker (Mar 15, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> I want to apologize to all those that try to join my games and I deny.
> 
> Me and Donkey Show (plus his friend) are in some heated one-on-ones.



oh, okay. I tried joining and got kicked off. Hope to face some NF Brawlers at some point. Only been playing the majority of my matches with WiFi wars users.

BTW, is there someone here that goes by the name of "Jason?" Your Lucas was really good.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 15, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Good matches Itachi!
> 
> Love the  taunt...



that was my first time fighting a wolf... he has nice aproaches...

and man you've just made me notice once more why i hate olimar so much... he's so small and looks so harmless that i keep thinking it'll get inside my range...when he actually has one larger than mine XD...

i lost all of our matches right?... i look forward for a rematch ... but don't use the 3 mins next time... fighting to the very end is better ...


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the matches, Chem. 

It was a shitload of fun.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 15, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> i lost all of our matches right?... i look forward for a rematch ... but don't use the 3 mins next time... fighting to the very end is better ...



Sorry, it's only 'cause sometimes I like to replay my massacres... 

I could watch that Falcon Punch on the Pokemon Change all day...


----------



## jkingler (Mar 15, 2008)

Yeah, I've been wondering who Jason is. XD

/no idea

/will try online battles again this weekend

/savors the idea of a Falcon Punch on a Pokemon change XD


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice matches Kingbayo. I know you like Link and well at least you can work on him. You did fairly good. Hopefully we can play again. I had to go pick up someone from the bus stop so I had to leave. When I get back we could play some more if you want. =D


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 15, 2008)

Well I was battling my two real life friends, and then Linkaro joined. Then one of my friends left. Then linkaro left. Then another friend joined. And I guess you can play 2 people on Wi-Fi at once because I think his brother was playing too. So I've been playing matches for about 2 hours now... Fun stuff. I'm starting to like Toon Link too!


----------



## Akuma (Mar 15, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> Yeah, I've been wondering who Jason is. XD
> 
> /no idea
> 
> ...



Im Jason, my friend was Nino


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 15, 2008)

I'd love to see a Falcon Punch on a Pokemon Change. I'd probably BrawlGasm from the amount of win though.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 15, 2008)

lol. minz ur good wit link.
i still need practice. but soon...he will indeed be king..yesssssss


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 15, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Nice matches Kingbayo. I know you like Link and well at least you can work on him. You did fairly good. Hopefully we can play again. I had to go pick up someone from the bus stop so I had to leave. When I get back we could play some more if you want. =D



yea. ur pretty good. i didnt think mr watch even worth crap...guess u proved me wrong eh??

im telling u, b4 long, my link is gonna be unstoppable. i just started to really play today....donkey kong aint half bad niether. i probly be off by the time u come back, but i def. be on 2mar.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 15, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> lol. minz ur good wit link.
> i still need practice. but soon...he will indeed be king..yesssssss



He is my 4th best too... lol


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 15, 2008)

My Link is okay, but nothing special.

He probably isn't in my top 5, but I'm trying to get better with him.


----------



## Soljah (Mar 15, 2008)

anyone else think Wario is hilarious?


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 15, 2008)

Soljah said:


> anyone else think Wario is hilarious?



yea.hes alot funnier on mario kart tho.
and luigi reminds me of ussop more and more


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 15, 2008)

Soljah said:


> anyone else think Wario is hilarious?


I tried Warioman's bike on Big Blue like in this Youtube video. Pure fun.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 15, 2008)

When Wario eats his motorbike, does it do anything other than make me lol?


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 15, 2008)

Well I should be on for a little while longer for anyone that wants to play me I should be on. Also PM your FC if you have yet to do it so we can play. =D


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 15, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> I tried Warioman's bike on Big Blue like in this Youtube video. Pure fun.


I got a screenshot of him driving ahead of all the cars... 



the_sloth said:


> When Wario eats his motorbike, does it do anything other than make me lol?


lol I don't think so

Eating most things does nothing...except explosives hurt...lol...

Eating a Fire Flower or a Hothead when his fart is fully charged though...


----------



## Tenrow (Mar 15, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> yea. ur pretty good. i didnt think mr watch even worth crap...guess u proved me wrong eh??
> 
> im telling u, b4 long, my link is gonna be unstoppable. i just started to really play today....donkey kong aint half bad niether. i probly be off by the time u come back, but i def. be on 2mar.



Mr Game and Watch is the only character who time and time again causes distortions on my depth perception.

Srsly when my friend uses him most attacks I do against him miss by a tiny iota due to just the sheer weirdness of his characters jumps and movements. I mean it isn't as bad before when it was on melee, but I still end up doing the noobish move of attacking him while he rolls.


I was playing my other friend. My really annoying friend who loves spamming Pit's Angel Ring crap. So I fought him using Marth, which was pretty lame. One-sided. On his last life I manage to survive without losing any of mine on 148% damage due to said spamming, BUT he ended up with about 200% damage because HE REFUSED TO DIE, and because he some how miraculously survived the last smart bomb attack because we were using a custom stage and the area which we were fighting in was sort of a spacious version of the Hyrule Temple bottom half.

In any case I ended up getting the smash ball and killed him using critical hit.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 15, 2008)

Colonello said:


> And I guess you can play 2 people on Wi-Fi at once because I think his brother was playing too.



Yer you can. It seems a bit tricky to set it up (for me) however. I was going up against my friend and his brother, and they were unable to join friend room until we readded each other onto friendlist. There's probably a simpler way to do that, though. As far as my knowledge goes, I believe you can only have two people max on one wii, and it can only be in friend matches, not anonymous brawling.

Roy, my fox>your fox  Canada might be too far a stretch for wifi though. I'm on a pretty crappy router, and anyone living outside of 100miles of me seems to lag pretty badly, which is why I haven't taken the liberty to join in on your brawls, in fear of lagging the shit up.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 15, 2008)

I used the wiimote for story mode, but I think I prefer the nunchuck overall.  Everyone keeps saying, "get the GC controller," which I may do but I'd rather not bother.  

Also, if anyone adds me please PM me and let me know.


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 15, 2008)

I have yet to actually use the Wii Remote for this game, purely the Gamecube controller.


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 15, 2008)

i rented it last night
i already have luigi Ness and marth
Ike pwns


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Mar 15, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I'm still trying to figure out who I'm going to main. I tried to use my Lucario but right now he's not good enough to battle online. I guess I'm going to have to stick to Ness, Link and maybe PK Trainer for now until my Lucario and Sonic are much better. Same with Toon Link.



Try R.O.B. I use Toon Linkand Lucario too, and find skills with them transfer over to R.OB.


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 15, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> When Wario eats his motorbike, does it do anything other than make me lol?



kills u by lol-ing too much. 



I thinks somethings wrong with my game ppl....Slowly and slowly, PT and Toon Link are replacing my Pikachu and Link as mains....HELP!

Also, can we agree that Kirby is the main character of the SSE?


----------



## Ryuk (Mar 15, 2008)

My 1st 3 were
Ice Climbers(it was on random)
Samus
and
Fox.


----------



## Soljah (Mar 15, 2008)

I'd like to fight some of u guyz but 1 thing cause im borrowing my friends wii for along time.  I bought the game tho (can't find a wii in stores anymore, can't even buy a wii from nintendo unless u get the 700 dolla bundle) but anyway at your house u have to have wifi capability or will it detect the connection cause i got a cable modem?  And i need to find out my buddies friend code on his wii.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 15, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> Also, can we agree that Kirby is the main character of the SSE?



It does seem that way by what I've seen.


*Spoiler*: _SSE Spoilers_ 



Him riding the Dragoon to destroy that massive Cannon-Ship clinched it for me.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 15, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> Also, can we agree that Kirby is the main character of the SSE?



You mean Snake and CAPTAIN FALCON, I think.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 15, 2008)

I think someone at Nintendo is a big Kirby fan...



¬_¬


----------



## Jazz (Mar 15, 2008)

Kirby rocks though


----------



## ctizz36 (Mar 15, 2008)

My older Bro uses Kirby and is very good with him

I use DK ever since SSB on the N64


----------



## Draffut (Mar 15, 2008)

Swajio said:


> Quick question from a noob who hasn't bought it yet; Is it true SSBB characters can launch players off stage at a couple hundred thousand mph?



It gives "max velocity" after a match, telling you how fast you knocked people off.  If does get pretty high up there, though they dotn really "fly" off any faster then they did last game.

P.S. Does anyone have some good tactics for Cruel Melee?


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 15, 2008)

_aight ... if anyone here knows who i am ... gimme your friend code so i can beat you in brawl  ... im bored of playing with random people ... let me kick someones ass who i know :rofl _


----------



## Ha-ri (Mar 15, 2008)

Nightmare, I can play ya. Not now of course because I'm a little bit bsy, but later I'd be up for a few games.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 15, 2008)

_aight man ... just tell me whenever you ready to brawl  _


----------



## Tash (Mar 15, 2008)

Draffut said:


> It gives "max velocity" after a match, telling you how fast you knocked people off.  If does get pretty high up there, though they dotn really "fly" off any faster then they did last game.
> 
> P.S. Does anyone have some good tactics for Cruel Melee?



Thanks for the info.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 15, 2008)

Bought the strategy guide today.  Gotta love the guide to unlocking all the trophies.  Didn't know there were so many to unlock.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey, can you tell me what the requirement is for the challenge one up from the bottom right corner, above the "Collect All Stickers" one? It's the only blue box I have left...


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 15, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> Bought the strategy guide today.  Gotta love the guide to unlocking all the trophies.  *Didn't know there were so many to unlock.*



How many are there?


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 15, 2008)

71 unlockable trophies total.


----------



## Bad Milk (Mar 15, 2008)

Is C. Falcon even in Brawl? I need him to show me his moves.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 15, 2008)

Of course the Captain is in Brawl.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 15, 2008)

Draffut said:


> P.S. Does anyone have some good tactics for Cruel Melee?



Don't get hit?

Or you can try to spam moves and see if you can survive that. In Melee, I think I spammed DK's down B until they KOed me. I haven't tried it in Brawl yet.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 15, 2008)

A tip I learned in 100 man brawl: spam with Pikachu's thunder attack.  It does wonders and helped me unlock Falco on my first try.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 15, 2008)

_dudes ... just finish sub space emissary ... i unlocked like almost all the characters when i finished  ...  _


----------



## ctizz36 (Mar 15, 2008)

I use DK B Down move in the 100 man brawl... Yes I know its cheap, but I can't beat it with anyone else


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 15, 2008)

I defeated it with Ike. His Up Smash proved to be quite effective.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh holy fuck!  One of the unlockable trophies, Baby Peach to be exact, can be unlocked ocne you have 500 trophies...

It doesn't say anything about them duplicate trophies, but still that says there are a hell of a lot of trophies in this game.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow... 500 trophies. That's gonna take me a fucking long time to get. >.<"


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 15, 2008)

Good Cruel Melee tactic is to use Lucas, lure them off of the edge, and then PK Thunder back to the ledge. Usually some will try to chase you off and you can edge guard them. Got to be quick, though. And pinpoint accurate with the ledge grabbing.

Oh, and to those having troubles with Boss Battle Rush on either Very Hard or Intense, use Kirby. Kirby's down B = blocks almost every hit a boss can dish out.


----------



## Volke (Mar 15, 2008)

ctizz36 said:


> I use DK B Down move in the 100 man brawl... Yes I know its cheap, but I can't beat it with anyone else



Anyone's Utilt does the job. In my case, Ike or Pit.

So is WiFi terribly laggy for everyone here too?


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 15, 2008)

For some reason I have trouble facing Olimar, especially with Pit. His reach is different, and is something I wouldn't have expected...


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 15, 2008)

Still awaiting registration from Astral and Colonello.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 15, 2008)

Volke said:


> Anyone's Utilt does the job. In my case, Ike or Pit.
> 
> So is WiFi terribly laggy for everyone here too?


_not really ... its only laggy when theres too many people playing  ... then it kicks me off  _


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 15, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Still awaiting registration from Astral and Colonello.



I apologize, I haven't played online for a couple of days. I shall add you either later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Volke (Mar 15, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _not really ... its only laggy when theres too many people playing  ... then it kicks me off  _




laggy in a 1v1 for me...


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 15, 2008)

_ ... well ... i have not played 1v1 with friends yet ... so i don't know whats up  _


----------



## Maycara (Mar 15, 2008)

It gets laggy at times, its worse for fast characters. But the slow characters dont feel the effect as much...


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 15, 2008)

With Basic Brawl I have trouble connecting with my opponent, though Multi-Team seems to work perfectly. Every now and then I will get a good connection, though I have never experienced in game lag.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 15, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Good Cruel Melee tactic is to use Lucas, lure them off of the edge, and then PK Thunder back to the ledge. Usually some will try to chase you off and you can edge guard them. Got to be quick, though. And pinpoint accurate with the ledge grabbing.
> 
> Oh, and to those having troubles with Boss Battle Rush on either Very Hard or Intense, use Kirby. Kirby's down B = blocks almost every hit a boss can dish out.



Were you really able to beat Boss Battles on Intense like that!? 

'Cuz seriously, that mode is stupid difficult, and Intense should be called Impossible...

I'm fervently PISSED I can't use a hammer on that challenge...WTF was the point of giving me the hammers if I can only use them on the easy shit!?


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 15, 2008)

Ah, I am off everyone. Maybe I can finally get online again tomorrow.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 15, 2008)

Volke said:


> laggy in a 1v1 for me...



You're not the only one 

It's damn near impossible for me to play basic brawl. I'll disconnect from Wifi 80% of the time before the first match even ends, and even then I still have almost a second delay..which is extremely annoying when I'm too late on spiking someone.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Mar 15, 2008)

According to gamewinners.com, Wolf O'Donnell is a playable character. Is this true or a pack of lies?


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 15, 2008)

Giovanni Rild said:


> According to gamewinners.com, Wolf O'Donnell is a playable character. Is this true or a pack of lies?



lol slowpoke.jpg 

[YOUTUBE]MCw_bACeUrs[/YOUTUBE]

He's one of my new mains. He kicks some serious ass.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 15, 2008)

what nmaster64 said  He basically outdoes Fox in every aspect, except his recoveries.

Which is why I'm not considering on maining him. He still kicks serious ass, though.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Mar 15, 2008)

Timbers said:


> what nmaster64 said  He basically outdoes Fox in every aspect, except his recoveries.
> 
> Which is why I'm not considering on maining him. He still kicks serious ass, though.



Whenever I get my Wii(sold out for the longest where I live) I'm buying it. I was thinking on who to make my main.

Fron what I saw, it's outta Ike or Wolf. I like Offensive Beasts as my mains


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 15, 2008)

_Marth and Ike FTW  _


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 15, 2008)

Just look at my sig.  Now that's FTW.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 15, 2008)

_Hmm  ... falco is cool, Toon link OWNS, Ike is my best fighter alongside marth, Link sucks, Pit is great for 1v1, same for lucario, pokemon trainer though is only decent cuz charizard is there  _


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 15, 2008)

There is no one out there as good as Jigglypuff.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 15, 2008)

_you wanna fight ... Ike VS Jigglypuff  _


----------



## Maycara (Mar 15, 2008)

I haven't even unlocked jiggy...lol he is the only character i havent...


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 15, 2008)

_just do 20 different event matches ... thats all you need to do ...  _


----------



## ~Flippy (Mar 15, 2008)

I still cant figure out how to unlock Snake....?

And my best fighter so far is either meta knight or ike.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 15, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _you wanna fight ... Ike VS Jigglypuff  _



Hah, sorry Nightmare can't right now..heading to the movies.

But I'll definitely take you up on that challenge soon enough. 



Minzara said:


> I haven't even unlocked jiggy...lol he is the only character i havent...



:amazed

How dare you not unlock Jiggly. I always believed Jiggly was a girl, just by the way she acted, but I guess thats up for debate.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 15, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> :amazed
> 
> How dare you not unlock Jiggly. I always believed Jiggly was a girl, just by the way she acted, but I guess thats up for debate.



lol, sorry, but I dont like him/her.....


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 15, 2008)

I eat Jigglypuffs for breakfast.


Puddin Pops said:


> I still cant figure out how to unlock Snake....?



Play 15 matches on Shadow Moses Island.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 15, 2008)

Puddin Pops said:


> I still cant figure out how to unlock Snake....?
> 
> And my best fighter so far is either meta knight or ike.


_do 15 vs matches against a computer on shadow moses level ... then you will fight snake to unlock him  _


Violent-nin said:


> Hah, sorry Nightmare can't right now..heading to the movies.
> 
> But I'll definitely take you up on that challenge soon enough.
> 
> ...


_I will wait for this  _


----------



## ~Flippy (Mar 15, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _do 15 vs matches against a computer on shadow moses level ... then you will fight snake to unlock him  _
> 
> _I will wait for this  _



wtf is shadow moses island? do you have to unlock it?


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 15, 2008)

No, you get Shadow Moses Island from the start.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 15, 2008)

Timbers said:


> what nmaster64 said  He basically outdoes Fox in every aspect, except his recoveries.
> 
> Which is why I'm not considering on maining him. He still kicks serious ass, though.



No. 

Fox is faster, can dish out the damage quicker, and generally has a better aerial game.

Wolf is stronger, has _great_ range, and is easier to control.

Two different play styles entirely, although I happen to love them both.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 15, 2008)

My Video Review. If you don't like it just skip over it. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=sPnh9yk8VYI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gamble (Mar 15, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> No.
> 
> Fox is faster, can dish out the damage quicker, and generally has a better aerial game.
> 
> ...



Lol, I was talking about damage per hit (and priority), not damage per second.  It is two different play styles. The jump from Fox to Wolf is a lot steeper than Fox to Falco. I've mained fox since smash 64, I love him  

Ike shows potential for another character I might want to try and alt, but his lack of speed is ridiculously painful to watch. Most characters can easily get around him.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 15, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Lol, I was talking about damage per hit (and priority), not damage per second.  It is two different play styles. The jump from Fox to Wolf is a lot steeper than Fox to Falco. I've mained fox since smash 64, I love him



Really!? I've mained Fox since 64 and I still can't use Falco _at all_. But Wolf I took to like a fat kid to pudding...


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm still trying to get accustomed to the changes on this ver...


----------



## Maycara (Mar 15, 2008)

Kami-Sama said:


> I'm still trying to get accustomed to the changes on this ver...



It reminds me alot of the 64 version..which I liked better then Melee...so I am adjusting fine..lol


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 15, 2008)

but i feel this ver was dumbed down for mainstream...

the air-evade for starters ...  lost all of the risk involved on it and it feels funny

at least to me


----------



## Maycara (Mar 15, 2008)

Kami-Sama said:


> but i feel this ver was dumbed down for mainstream...
> 
> the air-evade for starters ...  lost all of the risk involved on it and it feels funny
> 
> at least to me



Air-evade is alot less effective in this one, thats for sure.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 15, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Hmm  ... falco is cool, Toon link OWNS, Ike is my best fighter alongside marth, Link sucks, Pit is great for 1v1, same for lucario, pokemon trainer though is only decent cuz charizard is there  _



I'll make Link UN-suck. 
And I'm thinking about maining Wolf. Hmm.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 15, 2008)

is there a way to change the match setting for unknown online matches?


----------



## Maycara (Mar 15, 2008)

Kami-Sama said:


> is there a way to change the match setting for unknown online matches?



Nope sadly.....


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 15, 2008)

fuck... i want to play online... but i hate the default settings 

and my friend list is either offline or waiting authorization 

off to play SP then


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 15, 2008)

Link > Toon Link, screw the world 

Olimar = the sword user nobody realizes...


----------



## Maycara (Mar 15, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Link > Toon Link, screw the world
> 
> Olimar = the sword user nobody realizes...



I tried to play him..lol I cant stand olimar...and Fruity Link, aka Toon Link, I dont like


----------



## Gamble (Mar 15, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Really!? I've mained Fox since 64 and I still can't use Falco _at all_. But Wolf I took to like a fat kid to pudding...



I took to falco a lot better than I did to wolf, but I still very rarely use falco. I prefer Fox so much more  I've only played a few matches with Wolf though, so it's definitely a biased opinion.


Minzara said:


> It reminds me alot of the 64 version..which I liked better then Melee...so I am adjusting fine..lol





Kami-Sama said:


> but i feel this ver was dumbed down for mainstream...
> 
> the air-evade for starters ...  lost all of the risk involved on it and it feels funny
> 
> at least to me


I'll agree that Melee was definitely the most risky of the trio, as well as marketing it to gamers who may not be acquainted with gaming relating to ssb. I mean, they put Sonic and Snake into ssbb, you can't tell me that wasn't just a cheap marketing scheme to sell their product to people who fangasm at the sight of either of those two.  Still, I can't put Brawl down. The game has only just been released. I'm sure new techs will be discovered in due time. The physics engine is completely different than Melee, so give it some time. As Minzara said, it's much more 64-esque than Melee..which I enjoy.


Kami-Sama said:


> fuck... i want to play online... but i hate the default settings
> 
> and my friend list is either offline or waiting authorization
> 
> off to play SP then


Yer. Default settings are terrible. I understand it's a tad impossible to get everyone in the room to agree on the same terms, but it should have the option to randomize stock/time settings, just as items or map selection.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 15, 2008)

Question: I don't want to main Fox, since my bro mains him, so who'd be better to main, Falco, or Wolf?


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 15, 2008)

anyone wanna fight real quick


----------



## Shirker (Mar 15, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Air-evade is alot less effective in this one, thats for sure.



Really? It's been pretty damn useful for me so far, and using it doesn't leave me wide open like melee's did.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 15, 2008)

yay i beat Mario..


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 15, 2008)

Anyone want a match?


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 15, 2008)

Hayato Gokudera said:


> Question: I don't want to main Fox, since my bro mains him, so who'd be better to main, Falco, or Wolf?



Wolf. His forward smash is well ranged and very effective. His side special is a bit dull, but can be good if used well. And his up special does some good damage.

I don't know, but Falco just bores me. He's an italian bird that copies peoples moves lol. If you like to jump, pick him. Because his jump is higher then foxes.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 15, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> 'Cuz seriously, that mode is stupid difficult, and Intense should be called Impossible...



I have a video of a Mataknight clearing it without being hit


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 15, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> Wolf. His forward smash is well ranged and very effective. His side special is a bit dull, but can be good if used well. And his up special does some good damage.
> 
> I don't know, but Falco just bores me. He's an italian bird that copies peoples moves lol. If you like to jump, pick him. Because his jump is higher then foxes.



Alright, thanks Ryoshi, that pretty much sealed it for me.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 15, 2008)

Draffut said:


> I have a video of a Mataknight clearing it without being hit



Proof or it didn't happen.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 15, 2008)

Draffut said:


> I have a video of a Mataknight clearing it without being hit



I've seen that vid on youtube. There's also one of Kirby.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 15, 2008)

Let's see these vids. I am eager to see some vg-greatness. XD

/still can't believe some of those Ikaruga vids out there


----------



## Draffut (Mar 16, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Proof or it didn't happen.



Click Here


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 16, 2008)

That was fucking crazy


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 16, 2008)

According to my guide, there are a total of 544 trophies.

Dear God.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 16, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Still awaiting registration from Astral and Colonello.



Sorry, I completely forgot... I'll add you in a minute when I get back on.


----------



## ★StarStorm (Mar 16, 2008)

*stops by....*
Brawl is amazing....I love it...
*doesn't even own a wii..lol*
I like Lucas & his PK Star Smash. >XD
Link's final smash is amazing too..


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 16, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> Let's see these vids. I am eager to see some vg-greatness. XD
> 
> /still can't believe some of those Ikaruga vids out there



Metaknight Boss Rush vidlick Here

Kirby Boss Rush vid: Click Here

EDIT: Oh Draffut posted the Metaknight one already.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 16, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Lol, I was talking about damage per hit (and priority), not damage per second.  It is two different play styles. The jump from Fox to Wolf is a lot steeper than Fox to Falco. I've mained fox since smash 64, I love him
> 
> Ike shows potential for another character I might want to try and alt, but his lack of speed is ridiculously painful to watch. Most characters can easily get around him.


_ fight me tomorrow ... I'll play as Ike and show you his true potential  _


----------



## Kai (Mar 16, 2008)

Another day drained of playing Brawl. 

Anyway, here you go guys: 0044-2533-1753. I'll be playing right now.


----------



## Noah (Mar 16, 2008)

After a few matches with Minz and (I can only assume) TenshiOni, I've realized that a LAN adapter is a necessity when playing online. I had so much lag on my end, it was ridiculous. I killed myself at least 5 times because of that.

I'm not defending myself, I friggin' suck anyway, but goddammit that was ridiculous.

...and I hate your goddamn Pit, Minz. Hate it.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 16, 2008)

^That puts my hopes down about my router.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeah, Pit seems to be the only character I hate fighting. I like fighting almost all other chracters, but as soon as I see that toga and those little wings I start to cringe.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 16, 2008)

got-dammit!!
seems like kno one will register me as a friend....
i promise i dont suck


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the matches everyone (that I fought).

And sorry if I ignore fight requests again. Me and Chem are going at it again. We have a friendly rivalry going on.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 16, 2008)

Noah said:


> After a few matches with Minz and (I can only assume) TenshiOni, I've realized that a LAN adapter is a necessity when playing online. I had so much lag on my end, it was ridiculous. I killed myself at least 5 times because of that.
> 
> I'm not defending myself, I friggin' suck anyway, but goddammit that was ridiculous.
> 
> ...and I hate your goddamn Pit, Minz. Hate it.



 Why the hate? Pit loves you! LOVES YOU TO DEATH MUWHAHAAHAH!!!! 



TenshiOni said:


> Thanks for all the matches everyone (that I fought).
> 
> And sorry if I ignore fight requests again. Me and Chem are going at it again. We have a friendly rivalry going on.



Ya I faught him, and almost beat him serveral times, he is pretty good.



Colonello said:


> Yeah, Pit seems to be the only character I hate fighting. I like fighting almost all other chracters, but as soon as I see that toga and those little wings I start to cringe.



Pit is your friend! lol


----------



## slimscane (Mar 16, 2008)

I didn't have my computer last week, so I haven't been able to get on NF since a few days before brawl came out, and well, I love it!

Brawl buffed all of my characters:

Ness - Buffed
Luigi - Buffed
G&W - Super Buffed

and on top of all that, they gave Lucas the best up smash in the entire game. Most importantly though, they buffed Ness

PK THUNDER! 

I don't own a wii, but my suitemate does and so does my brother, so I'd love to try and play a match with against some of you guys (but it might be kind of difficult )


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 16, 2008)

Who else thinks Ness' Purple and Black costume pwns? 

EDIT: Oh shit! 900th post!! 

EDIT2: Wow, it's fuckin' taking me long enough.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey, can anyone list every character that has been buffed or nerfed?  I'm asking because from what I've heard, Pikachu and Kirby has been buffed and I am interested in who else has gotten better or worse.


----------



## slimscane (Mar 16, 2008)

^From what I understand, here is an incomplete list
Nerfed:
Samus
Captain Falcon
Shiek
Peach
Marth
Falco
Jigglypuff

Buffed:
Ness
G&W
Luigi
Bowser
Zelda
Kirby
Pikachu
Link
Toon Link (young link)

Debatable/Don't Know:
Ganondorf
DK
Mario
Ice Climbers

Still Broken:
Fox

All and all I think it's a lot more balanced 


Hayato Gokudera said:


> Who else thinks Ness' Purple and Black costume pwns?



 It is one of the best costumes in the game, I wish they actually made that Mr. Saturn shirt!


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 16, 2008)

Hayato Gokudera said:


> Who else thinks Ness' Purple and Black costume pwns?



His bumblebee outfit makes me lol.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 16, 2008)

Well after dropping off some friends I am good to go online. So if anyone wants to battle I will be online. 
BTW, kingbayo, i added you but you never join my rooms. =p
Anyway, hope to see some of you on in a bit. ;D


----------



## Gamble (Mar 16, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _ fight me tomorrow ... I'll play as Ike and show you his true potential  _


You don't happen to live on the southwest coast of the US, do you ? I can't seem to brawl with anyone that's outside of Cali, Nevada, Utah, New Mexico, etc. without getting one helluva lagspike going on. I'm on a router though, it seems I'll need to get an LAN adapter to play wifi to it's full potential 


Noah said:


> After a few matches with Minz and (I can only assume) TenshiOni, I've realized that a LAN adapter is a necessity when playing online. I had so much lag on my end, it was ridiculous. I killed myself at least 5 times because of that.
> 
> I'm not defending myself, I friggin' suck anyway, but goddammit that was ridiculous.





Hayato Gokudera said:


> ^That puts my hopes down about my router.


Yer. Router is bad. I heard an LAN would help gameplay, but damn, I didn't think it was a necessity to play.


Colonello said:


> Yeah, Pit seems to be the only character I hate fighting. I like fighting almost all other chracters, but as soon as I see that toga and those little wings I start to cringe.


Pit and MK are definitely the most difficult for me. Their range is outrageously large, and they're fast, and both have kickass recoveries. I main Fox, and going up against characters with longer range and competitive speed, it's pretty difficult. Also very hard to spike them off with their recoveries (namely Pit) Snake is pretty intruiging to play, he may pose a better shot at taking on MK and Pit, so I'll probably start making him one of my alts.

As far as the nerf/buff list, *slimscane* nailed it I believe.  Fox has gotten a nerf since melee, but definitely not enough of one to screw his entire moveset. Same goes with Marth. He lost a nice combo, but it didn't wreck him.

Mario's gotten nerfed from Melee, so I hear. I never took an interest in playing him, but people who mained him seem to think so.


----------



## DesignCore (Mar 16, 2008)

I never liked the  gamecube smash maybee because no one ever explaiend the controls and i never played much.

but i like brawl and its pimp. My fav chars are prolly ike, meta knight, wolf, r.o.b

tier wise i think top 5 are

1. Marth 
2. pit
3. Ike
4. Shiek but i suck with her but siek players are good
5. king Dede


----------



## Maycara (Mar 16, 2008)

DesignCore said:


> I never liked the  gamecube smash maybee because no one ever explaiend the controls and i never played much.
> 
> but i like brawl and its pimp. My fav chars are prolly ike, meta knight, wolf, r.o.b
> 
> ...



I would say fox is above Marth personally..... going by that list it seems im a tire whore  which is funny because Roy was my main in Melee, lol. I Just play who I like personally...and I dont really like Marth... Trying to get better with Pit so i can replace the pussy looking like ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) known as Marth. I only play him because he is closet to Roy...


----------



## DesignCore (Mar 16, 2008)

Minzara said:


> I would say fox is above Marth personally..... going by that list it seems im a tire whore  which is funny because Roy was my main in Melee, lol. I Just play who I like personally...and I dont really like Marth... Trying to get better with Pit so i can replace the pussy looking like ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) known as Marth. I only play him because he is closet to Roy...



from what i seen that seems to be the best. some smash players have the same degree.

I personaly like Ike as one of my favorites his move set is good but his up special sucks for recovering. Is there a better method?


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeah, don't get knocked off.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 16, 2008)

DesignCore said:


> from what i seen that seems to be the best. some smash players have the same degree.
> 
> I personaly like Ike as one of my favorites his move set is good but his up special sucks for recovering. Is there a better method?



Selective tech. Don't just mash the jump button to recover.
His Forward B can also be used to recover.
I personally don't use him so I can't tell you which normal moves you can do to slow down your decent to make recovering easier.


----------



## DesignCore (Mar 16, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Selective tech. Don't just mash the jump button to recover.
> His Forward B can also be used to recover.



Yeah i know but if  i double jump and im still out of range im pretty much fucked with him.

Like pit has an amazing recover.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 16, 2008)

I edited.

Some characters, if not all have air normals that give them forward momentum or slow down their descent just practice and you'll find which ones help.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 16, 2008)

DesignCore said:


> from what i seen that seems to be the best. some smash players have the same degree.
> 
> I personaly like Ike as one of my favorites his move set is good but his up special sucks for recovering. Is there a better method?



Forward B does wonders....Ike has one of the best recovers in the game actually with his forward b


----------



## DesignCore (Mar 16, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Forward B does wonders....Ike has one of the best recovers in the game actually with his forward b



Ill try it next time. maybee i havent been using it properly.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 16, 2008)

DesignCore said:


> Ill try it next time. maybee i havent been using it properly.



You can charge it, and it makes you go further, its also a great Method of attack, because it gets you all the way across the screen and attacks fast. Might be his fastest attack, not sure.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 16, 2008)

DesignCore said:


> Ill try it next time. maybee i havent been using it properly.



Charging is the key.  It's an extremely useful move and awesome for closing in if used properly.

I'm an Ike player myself so if you need any tips, just feel free to ask.


----------



## DesignCore (Mar 16, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Charging is the key.  It's an extremely useful move and awesome for closing in if used properly.
> 
> I'm an Ike player myself so if you need any tips, just feel free to ask.



yeah man give me tips. Hes one of my fav guys.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 16, 2008)

Donkey Show, I'll be sure to hit you up for those tips once I get the game.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 16, 2008)

DesignCore said:


> I never liked the  gamecube smash maybee because no one ever explaiend the controls and i never played much.
> 
> but i like brawl and its pimp. My fav chars are prolly ike, meta knight, wolf, r.o.b
> 
> ...





Minzara said:


> I would say fox is above Marth personally..... going by that list it seems im a tire whore  which is funny because Roy was my main in Melee, lol. I Just play who I like personally...and I dont really like Marth... Trying to get better with Pit so i can replace the pussy looking like ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) known as Marth. I only play him because he is closet to Roy...


I'd probably place Marth above Fox, but I'm not much into following tiers. Pit, MK, Fox and Marth, will probably be placed as top however. It's really hard to say, as the tiers are generally made on how much a single character can abuse the physics engine the most lol.


DesignCore said:


> from what i seen that seems to be the best. some smash players have the same degree.
> 
> I personaly like Ike as one of my favorites his move set is good but his up special sucks for recovering. Is there a better method?


I've seen a lot of people saying how bad Ike's recovery is =\ It's really not that bad. Given that you get knocked off a stage in an upwards fashion, you have plenty of time to charge forward+B. It'd be probably near impossible for you to _not_ reach edge on any map, as long as you charge for at least a second. His up+b is fine too. Just wait until you're nearly underneath the ledge and use it. It's fairly easy for somebody to follow up on you since you'll have to delay to recover, but it's much better than people make it out to be. I'm personally not too fond of it myself, because of said repercussion of his recovery. Anyone within half a screen of you, and knows what they're doing, will most likely have time to spike you all the way off map while you have to wait to recover.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 16, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Forward B does wonders....Ike has one of the best recovers in the game actually with his forward b



Thats hardly true. Stoppin ike from recovering is extremely easy. Grabing the ledge will negate the aerial side b and cause him to drop like a rock. Or you can throw a solid pojectile like dede's side b(forgot what their called) or pikmin. Once Ike makes contact with the projectile he hits and falls to his doom.



Minzara said:


> You can charge it, and it makes you go further, its also a great Method of attack, because it gets you all the way across the screen and attacks fast. Might be his fastest attack, not sure.



His fastest attack is his bair.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 16, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Thats hardly true. Stoppin ike from recovering is extremely easy. Grabing the ledge will negate the aerial side b and cause him to drop like a rock. Or you can throw a solid pojectile like dede's side b(forgot what their called) or pikmin. Once Ike makes contact with the projectile he hits and falls to his doom.



Ba ha, you're right. I haven't played much with Ike, so until you mentioned his side B negating due to projectiles, I had totally forgotten. So yeah, I take back my previous post. I can see why people dislike his recoveries so much.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 16, 2008)

A good Ike player is going to have to master the short-hop-Bair trick...

Here's where I personally see the _very_ rough tier list...


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Top*
Fox
Marth
Wolf
Toon Link
Olimar

*High*
Metaknight
Diddy
Pit
Zelda/Sheik
P. Trainer
Sonic
Pikachu
Falco

*Mid*
Link
Wario
Snake
DeDeDe
C. Falcon
Ike
Ice Climbers
ROB
Ness

*Low*
Lucas
Peach
Mario
Kirby
Bowser
Lucario
Samus
Luigi

*Bottom*
Mr. Game & Watch
Donkey Kong
Jigglypuff
Yoshi
Ganondorf


----------



## CodyCauterized (Mar 16, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> A good Ike player is going to have to master the short-hop-Bair trick...
> 
> Here's where I personally see the _very_ rough tier list...
> 
> ...



How is Lucas low, Ness mid, and Yoshi bottom? Yoshi is horribly underrated, and he's gotten a huge buff overall.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 16, 2008)

*thinks for a minute*

You know, there was something that bugged me when I was trying to place Lucas and Ness...something I couldn't remember...now I remember, and your right they should be higher, albeit not too much...

Yoshi is ass and always will be because he lacks a recovery. His only strong point is a couple really good aerials, but a LOT of characters have strong aerials. Anything he can do, others can do better.

Thing with Brawl is it's so well balanced the tier list should almost be rewritten to only have three tiers...even the quote-unquote "low tier" characters are kick-ass...

More like...


*Spoiler*: __ 



*High*
Fox
Marth
Toon Link

*Mid*
Wolf
Olimar
Metaknight
Diddy
Pit
Zelda/Sheik
P. Trainer
Sonic
Pikachu
Falco
Link
Wario
Snake
DeDeDe
C. Falcon
Ness
Lucas
Ike
Ice Climbers
ROB
Peach
Mario
Kirby
Bowser
Lucario
Samus
Luigi
Mr. Game & Watch
Donkey Kong

*Low*
Yoshi
Jigglypuff
Ganondorf


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm not big into tiers, but Snake, MK, and Zelda are top no doubt.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 16, 2008)

Zelda is ridiculous. Totally in the tops or thereabouts. CPU 9 Zelda = .


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 16, 2008)

MK is overrated, he just doesn't do enough damage with all his flashyness. He can tear someone to shreds and they can punch back a couple times and they'll be at close to equal health...he's high but I really don't think he's top, depending on how many you limit the top tier to...

Snake...I really want to believe that...but he's relatively slow and requires a lot of setup...

Nothing would make me happier than having Fox, Wolf, Olimar, and Snake all top tier... 

I need to play more with Zelda, I haven't used her at all...


----------



## CodyCauterized (Mar 16, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> *thinks for a minute*
> 
> You know, there was something that bugged me when I was trying to place Lucas and Ness...something I couldn't remember...now I remember, and your right they should be higher, albeit not too much...
> 
> ...



Yoshi's up B in this game actually helps you recover, but mainly for horizontal distance.
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Rhdo-evdsw8[/YOUTUBE]
Proof.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 16, 2008)

He still sucks.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Mar 16, 2008)

I actually thinks Yoshi is much more improved.
I may use him and make him my fifth main, just to help rid the "Yoshi sucks" remarks.
I still think Ganondorf sucks though XD


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 16, 2008)

*starts the Yoshi sucks bandwagon*


----------



## CodyCauterized (Mar 16, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> *starts the Yoshi sucks bandwagon*



>.>
But he doesn't D:


----------



## OMG! Dj (Mar 16, 2008)

I only use the N64 Controller.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 16, 2008)

Anyone here other then Ronin and I interested in Wario.
He's got a crazy air game.

As for online my LAN adapter should be here soon


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 16, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> MK is overrated, he just doesn't do enough damage with all his flashyness. He can tear someone to shreds and they can punch back a couple times and they'll be at close to equal health...he's high but I really don't think he's top, depending on how many you limit the top tier to...



MetaKnight is certainly not overated. 

He is one of the fastest characters in the game, without giving you the feeling that he's a bit slippery. 

His recovery abilities are only rivaled by Pit. He can fly, first of all like kirby. If that isn't enough, he has that B-up ability of his, which although is a tad hard to use, is a great way to recover. Finally his Side-B is also excellent for recovering.

B-attack: That tornado like attack he does allows him to travel a good distance, and is very accurate. Unless your enemy dodges it, it usually will suck them up if it connects. Also, it creates plenty of opportunities for combos if you do hit your enemy. I almost always follow up with a couple of extra hits when I hit someone with it.

His Side B-attack is insane. Also, like his B-attack, it creates plenty of room for combos. A very simple one would be a B-attack followup after you hit with Side-B attack. An easy way to get up close to enemies and start using those quick attacks of his.

A-attack spamming is easy with this guy. In fact, all his a-attacks are freaking fast. This is his specialty imo, is the fact that he attacks so fast in succession. 

His drawbacks? Yes, his attacks indeed don't do much. If they did, he would be broken. Also, he probably flies pretty easy as well. Meta knight is deadly once you learn how to use him correctly. He becomes a fast character that puts you in a situation where you find yourself just trying to dodge his attacks in order to avoid his multiple combos.


----------



## Hyde (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm thouroughly convinced that everyone on Wi-Fi either mains Ike or Pit...=_=

EDIT: My Brawl FC is 0430-7982-0742 STOP I'm on right now STOP


----------



## Hiruko (Mar 16, 2008)

Marth said:


> Anyone here other then Ronin and I interested in Wario.
> He's got a crazy air game.
> 
> As for online my LAN adapter should be here soon



I may play as wario a bit.

Seems fun.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 16, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> *starts the Yoshi sucks bandwagon*




*jumps on board*



Dj. said:


> I only use the N64 Controller.




*jumps on board*



Marth said:


> Anyone here other then Ronin and I interested in Wario.
> He's got a crazy air game.




*jumps on board*



Drizzt 'Do Urden said:


> MetaKnight is certainly not overated.
> 
> He is blah blah blah etc etc


He's great, no doubt. Killer combos, great air game, lots of jumps. GREAT. I just think he's so flashy people overate him quite a bit. I played my buddy who mains MK w/ my Olimar the other day. He would tear me to pieces, but after all his attacks I just had to latch one or two Pikmin to equal all that damage he did to me right back.

He's amazing, but he's no Fox.


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 16, 2008)

Also, according to MLG (Major League Gaming, LOL), where the world's top Smash Bros Players Compete, the Current Top 5 of Brawl is:
1. Marth
2. Pit
3. Ike
4. Shiek/Zelda
5. King Dedede

Weird that King Dedede is up there, but he might be good if used correctly.



> He's great, no doubt. Killer combos, great air game, lots of jumps. GREAT. I just think he's so flashy people overate him quite a bit. I played my buddy who mains MK w/ my Olimar the other day. He would tear me to pieces, but after all his attacks I just had to latch one or two Pikmin to equal all that damage he did to me right back.
> 
> He's amazing, but he's no Fox.



Fox has always been among the tops. MK is awesome, but I would agree that he is not top tier.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 16, 2008)

Drizzt 'Do Urden said:


> Also, according to MLG (Major League Gaming, LOL), where the world's top Smash Bros Players Compete, the Current Top 5 of Brawl is:
> 1. Marth
> 2. Pit
> 3. Ike
> ...





Pit, Ike, D3 and no Fox or Toon Link?

Wow, MLG has lost all credibility. Not that they had any when it comes to Smash anyway, bunch of Halotards...


----------



## slimscane (Mar 16, 2008)

MK might have a great recovery, but if he is at high enough damage to have to exhaust it then he is at high of enough damage to kill. His strength lies in his ability to combo people quickly, but aside from his B moves that hardly do any damage, his A moves don't have enough (I said enough, because they still do have a lot) priority for them to really be considered awesome. But then again, I don't know anyone who mains him well, so we'll have to wait and see.

What I'm wondering is how people still think G&W is low tier (or not that great). In Melee he was super strong, but he was too light and his recovery sucked. In Brawl, however, he is _still_ super strong (even with some improved attacks), but they made him heavier and gave him a good recovery.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 16, 2008)

I guess I'm one of the few people who thinks Olimar is a pretty suck character in this game.

And I don't give one shit about tiers and that crud.


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 16, 2008)

Anyone wanna play? Or intrested in a torunament?

My BC: 3437-2770-1433


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 16, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> I guess I'm one of the few people who thinks Olimar is a pretty suck character in this game.



Just means you're a pretty sucky player... 

I'll have to show you the power of the secret sword user some time...


----------



## Kittan (Mar 16, 2008)

My Brawl tops are (in no order):
1.Snake
2.Luigi
3.Wolf
4.Wario
5. Toon Link

I havent really mastered any of them, but Im trying to train my Toon Link and Wario


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 16, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Pit, Ike, D3 and no Fox or Toon Link?
> 
> Wow, MLG has lost all credibility. Not that they had any when it comes to Smash anyway, bunch of Halotards...



Hehe. Yeah, I was surprised at first too. Pit being on top shouldn't be such a surprise though, he is strong. I'm thinking the reason Ike is considered number 2 is because "pros" know how to calculate attacks, so they probably always get hits with Ike. As for King Dedede, they state that he has recovery abilities like Kirby, Hits like Bowser, and quick attack speed. So he's pretty much a tank character with few tank character type weaknesses.



slimscane said:


> MK might have a great recovery, but if he is at high enough damage to have to exhaust it then he is at high of enough damage to kill. His strength lies in his ability to combo people quickly, but aside from his B moves that hardly do any damage, his A moves don't have enough (I said enough, because they still do have a lot) priority for them to really be considered awesome. But then again, I don't know anyone who mains him well, so we'll have to wait and see.
> 
> I'm not shabby with him. Unfortunately, his flaw is indeed the fact that he doesn't do enough dmg. Ike can get hit forever by Meta-knight, and then simply land two successful hits for the kill.
> 
> What I'm wondering is how people still think G&W is low tier (or not that great). In Melee he was super strong, but he was too light and his recovery sucked. In Brawl, however, he is _still_ super strong (even with some improved attacks), but they made him heavier and gave him a good recovery.



G&W, like Olimar is way to weird to use. You don't get that "feeling" you get when you kick ass with characters like fox.


Btw, are there any other Falco users here? I'm slightly dissapointed they decided to nerf him...and not nerf fox.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 16, 2008)

Drizzt 'Do Urden said:


> Hehe. Yeah, I was surprised at first too. Pit being on top shouldn't be such a surprise though, he is strong. I'm thinking the reason Ike is considered number 2 is because "pros" know how to calculate attacks, so they probably always get hits with Ike. As for King Dedede, they state that he has recovery abilities like Kirby, Hits like Bowser, and quick attack speed. So he's pretty much a tank character with few tank character type weaknesses.


Fox pwns all three with ease...

Ike = n00b-killer, but raped by pros
D3 = Still too slow for top-tier, giant hitbox = combo'd to hell
Pit = Overrated maybe even more than MK



Drizzt 'Do Urden said:


> G&W, like Olimar is way to weird to use. You don't get that "feeling" you get when you kick ass with characters like fox.


Which is why they're so damn good, 'cuz n00bz can't use them properly... 

Seriously, Olimar is not an unlikely candidate for top tier...

Falco < Fox and Wolf, and I just can't seem to use him well. And Fox did get nerfed technically...


----------



## Shirker (Mar 16, 2008)

Just finished subspace with my sis yesterday. While the story still had alot of unanswered questions, it was pretty boss for an add on. And the cinematics were... just beautiful, especially that last dogfight scene (poor MK lost his halbret ). Best of all, my fears of Sonic not making it in were squashed. He had one of the most kick-ass entrances. I jumped out of my seat when he appeared because I wasn't expecting it.

Should've got more screentime though. I guess you _could_ say they saved the best for last.



Drizzt 'Do Urden said:


> Btw, are there any other Falco users here? I'm slightly dissapointed they decided to nerf him...and not nerf fox.



but they did nerf fox, just not as much. I might start trying him out solely cuz he got a double dose of bad-ass this time around (nothing can top his "Piece a' cake" taunt!), but as of now, he's too sluggish for my play style.

I do know a Falco user that almost stomped me to dust though.


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 16, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Just finished subspace with my sis yesterday. While the story still had alot of unanswered questions, it was pretty boss for an add on. And the cinematics were... just beautiful, especially that last dogfight scene (poor MK lost his halbret ). Best of all, my fears of Sonic not making it in were squashed. He had one of the most kick-ass entrances. I jumped out of my seat when he appeared because I wasn't expecting it.
> 
> Should've got more screentime though. I guess you _could_ say they saved the best for last.



Haha, my sister and I are smashing through it as well. Still waiting for Sonic to appear, so I can unlock him. 

The thing I'm angry about on Falco is his forward A attack. He used to have an insane kick, but now....it's just awkward with him performing that weird looking cross-chop. Also, his new "flashy" looking deflector can't be spammed...


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm on right now anyone wanna play??


----------



## Shirker (Mar 16, 2008)

I'll be on in a couple minutes spence. Add me 
code's in my sig.

EDIT*
Scratch that spence... my dad's using the television, and I gotta do chores anyway. Still, add me and I'll add you later!


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 16, 2008)

kk yea i pm u already. its ok we will play later


----------



## Itachi77 (Mar 16, 2008)

Drizzt 'Do Urden said:


> Btw, are there any other Falco users here? I'm slightly dissapointed they decided to nerf him...and not nerf fox.





Falco? Nerfed? He's better than ever! His Falco Phantasm initiates far faster than foxes, it also spikes. His sheild trips which can lead to a very fast, very cheap laser lock. His throws combo very well and his air attacks are great. He is pretty much great in all areas of attacking. If the enemy chooses to run away, use the laser. If their in the air, bring them down with his great air attacks. If they come in close, use the phantasm or trip with the sheild. Falco is pwnage to the max.


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 16, 2008)

anyone wanna play?


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 16, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Just means you're a pretty sucky player...



Yes, I'm sure the problem is with me and not that fat midget whose movements resemble a drunk.


In my Prima stratedgy guide, they give him a 5 out of 10.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 16, 2008)

typhoon72 said:


> anyone wanna play?



i do lets go


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 16, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> Yes, I'm sure the problem is with me and not that fat midget whose movements resemble a drunk.
> 
> In my Prima stratedgy guide, they give him a 5 out of 10.



His grab alone makes him high tier... 

lol Prima...lol giving characters ratings b4 the game released...


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 16, 2008)

^who are we talking about


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 16, 2008)

Olimar.

By the way, little known fact...his downB has super-armor frames...


----------



## Ha-ri (Mar 16, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> I guess I'm one of the few people who thinks Olimar is a pretty suck character in this game.
> 
> And I don't give one shit about tiers and that crud.



Yeah, really depends on a person's skill. You could main as a top teir and still suck, although I have yet to see someone main as a thunderrat and not only spam Thunder.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 16, 2008)

hey spence,
jump in with me and my bro!

ur pit is pretty good. cant dodge those arrows. throws me off.


----------



## ctizz36 (Mar 16, 2008)

I created a poll to see what controller(s) people use when playing the game


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 16, 2008)

bayo ur bro is on? thx ur pretty good too. um want me to join ur game?


----------



## Maycara (Mar 16, 2008)

@Olimar talk, he is pretty damn good, bur once you figure out how to now get attacked by those Pikmin, he is easy to beat. But in the hands of a Good player (Nmaster) Olimar could be godly.




Ronin said:


> Thats hardly true. Stoppin ike from recovering is extremely easy. Grabing the ledge will negate the aerial side b and cause him to drop like a rock. Or you can throw a solid pojectile like dede's side b(forgot what their called) or pikmin. Once Ike makes contact with the projectile he hits and falls to his doom.


I know this...its how I stop you from doing the attack on me....



> His fastest attack is his bair.


That I did not know, like i said I dont read any guides or anything. I just learn through battle, wierd way to play I know, but I prefer it. I am still trying to learn alot of the new stuff in this game... havent done training once..lol


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 16, 2008)

ur bro is pretty good, but yay i still won good game dude 7 min is just too long for me lol. You should play lives not time.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 16, 2008)

What's that? A fully charged Samus blast? *throws a Pikmin at it*

Ike's charging me? If only I had a way to slow him down... *throws a Pikmin*

Fox is comin' at me full-speed like? *grab*

WHAT!? I'm about to be hit by a fully-charged smash attack and there's no chance to run!? *super-armor whistle, fSmash*

Oh noez, our attacks will collide and I'm lighter! Can you say...disjointed hitbox?


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 16, 2008)

minz are u on u wana go? i'm feeling good since i havent lost today


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 16, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> bayo ur bro is on? thx ur pretty good too. um want me to join ur game?



good match spencer. yea, but i just cant seal the deal. someone always whine up stealin my smashes
im still a lil new to online tho, and i get bit nervous when im playin a real person. still...


----------



## Maycara (Mar 16, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> minz are u on u wana go? i'm feeling good since i havent lost today



Hmm...Maybe in 30 minutes



nmaster64 said:


> What's that? A fully charged Samus blast? *throws a Pikmin at it*
> 
> Ike's charging me? If only I had a way to slow him down... *throws a Pikmin*
> 
> ...



Your going down one of these days nmaster!! 

I hope


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 16, 2008)

yay another win good game again bayo


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 16, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> yay another win good game again bayo



AHHHAHHAHahaahahah....i'll get u PIIIIIIIIittttTTTTT!!

good game


----------



## Maycara (Mar 16, 2008)

Spencer and King, take the Matchmaking, and Fighting talk to this thread


Sasuke


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 16, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> damn NM64 u are good, u almost beat me



yes...yes he is...and c-pip..very unpredictable.
still a level below u guys. but i be there soon. jus remember i said this


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 16, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> damn NM64 u are good, u almost beat me



Good match, curse that lag. Half my inputs just wouldn't happen...Fox vs Pit is too fast a fight to have that hair of delay we had...

I'd like to play you on local sometime...or I need to get a LAN adapter... 

lol random isn't doing so well for me today...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 16, 2008)

GAH, I TRIED TO JOIN AND IT SAID I WAS UNABLE TO D:<

That and I encountered such atrocious lag in one match it made me turn off my system in agony


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 16, 2008)

good battles nm64 and cpip.
guys are really good. always boil down to u 2. i always manage to kill off my self:mad


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 16, 2008)

_yo anyone here wanna fight me  _


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 16, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Good match, curse that lag. Half my inputs just wouldn't happen...Fox vs Pit is too fast a fight to have that hair of delay we had...
> 
> I'd like to play you on local sometime...or I need to get a LAN adapter...
> 
> lol random isn't doing so well for me today...



yea we will play more later on, i got to go to church soon though..

Bayo i'm aout to play Minz one on one we will play later


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 16, 2008)

Awwwwww...what happened? That was such a great match!


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 16, 2008)

_yo seriously ... anyone here looking for a good fight  _


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 16, 2008)

yea it was....i got screwed lol....2 final smashes on me lol


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 16, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> good battles nm64 and cpip.
> guys are really good. always boil down to u 2. i always manage to kill off my self:mad



Don't worry..practice makes perfect  You were pretty good with Kirby (I think you were using him in some of the matches).

@nm64: Your wolf was a toughie  

Oh, I had to stop playing since my cousin wanted to play :sweat Good matches though


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeah, you did get raped by FS's there Spencer... 

lol, swords much?

@CPip: Wolf is


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 16, 2008)

i'm looking for a match


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 16, 2008)

_I'll fight you  _


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 16, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _I'll fight you  _



SSBB FC: 1976-9930-5391


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 16, 2008)

_mines in my sig ... how many rounds you wanna go  _


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 16, 2008)

already added you.. don't mind how many rounds


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 16, 2008)

coker, pimp, nm64....i shall return..time to watch a record of the recent
smallville ep.


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 16, 2008)

Top
Pit, Robot, Game and Watch, Metakinght, Marth

High
Olimar, Toon Link, Diddy Kong, Peach, Luigi, Lucas, Zero Suit Samus, Dedede, Zelda, Falco, Link, Pikachu, Fox, Samus, Snake, Pokemon Trainer, Kirby

Mid
Ice Climbers,  Ness, Mario, Jigglypuff, Sheik, Wolf, Lucario, Sonic, Wario, Ike,

Low/Bottom (I merged them cause i have so few characters down here)
DK, Gannon, Yoshi, C. Falcon, Bowser



Anyone agree?


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 16, 2008)

damn communication error

already created another room


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 16, 2008)

I don't agree on D.K being Low/Bottom tier. But that's just me.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 16, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> Top
> Pit, Robot, Game and Watch, Metakinght, Marth
> 
> High
> ...



Thats a pretty good list.
Only thing is that I would put some of the high people to mid and wolf to high


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 16, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> Top
> Pit, Robot, Game and Watch, Metakinght, Marth
> 
> High
> ...



lol @ your top tier, not even close...

Also C. Falcon does not approve of this move you are showing...


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 16, 2008)

Snake has to be top, imo.
He's one of the heaviest characters top 3 or so.
Has great speed for his weight, and has the motar slide technique.
Awesome range and all his attacks have K.O potential.
One of the best recoveries in the game, that can also be used in the stage for mind games.
His N-Air is probably one of the best in the game, if not the best.

His only down side that I've come across from playing, are his huge hitbox and his trouble hitting small characters.

Oh and forgot his overall steep learning curve...


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 16, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Snake has to be top, imo.
> He's one of the heaviest characters top 3 or so.
> Has great speed for his weight, and has the motar slide technique.
> Awesome range and all his attacks have K.O potential.
> ...



Yup, characters like Pikachu can really exploit that weakness in Snake.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 16, 2008)

Snake's too slow and requires too much setup for top, assuming only allowing about 5 characters in top. But I definitely agree he's high...


----------



## K-deps (Mar 16, 2008)

Just realized he had ROB and G&W in High.
send those to mid


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 16, 2008)

Marth said:


> Just realized he had ROB and G&W in High.
> send those to mid



Exactly. 

A top tier without Fox is just lawlz...


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 16, 2008)

I still dont even have the game 

I always thought if the player's good it doesnt matter what character you use


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 16, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Snake's too slow and requires too much setup for top, assuming only allowing about 5 characters in top. But I definitely agree he's high...


How's he too slow? His Normals are fast enough for his weight class.
Plus his mortar slide not only covers huge amounts of ground but also rapes anyone who's unaware of it.

And setups? you can setup if you want. Or you can just go out and rape with grenades and his awesome air and ground normals.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 16, 2008)

C.Falcon should be moved up to high tier imo.

Even though Mario was slightly nerfed, I believe he still belongs in high tier.



Mishudo said:


> I still dont even have the game
> 
> I always thought if the player's good it doesnt matter what character you use



That is true, especially since Brawl is more balanced than Melee was.

Tiers don't really matter to me since I try to practice with everyone.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 16, 2008)

Skeets said:


> How's he too slow? His Normals are fast enough for his weight class.
> Plus his mortar slide not only covers huge amounts of ground but also rapes anyone who's unaware of it.
> 
> And setups? you can setup if you want. Or you can just go out and rape with grenades and his awesome air and ground normals.



He's somewhat limited in the number of moves that come out really fast, and remember Brawl punishes spamming. But I agree, he's one of my favorites, and he's definitely high tier. But _top_, not quite...

Gawd I love that mortar...


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 16, 2008)

Sorry for the delay nightmare.. grew tired of the com errors so i took time to setup a static ip for the wii.. and forwarded all of the ports to it... i hope that helps

it is starting to piss me off..

i don't mind that much the error is that i have to manually turn off the wii and restarted to get back again ... seems like this is the first online product for nintendo


----------



## K-deps (Mar 16, 2008)

So how bout Diddy for top 
I really don't use Marth at all in Brawl. I'm a Diddy and Wario guy now.
Bananas rape!!!!!


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 16, 2008)

Kami-Sama said:


> Sorry for the delay nightmare.. grew tired of the com errors so i took time to setup a static ip for the wii.. and forwarded all of the ports to it... i hope that helps
> 
> it is starting to piss me off..
> 
> i don't mind that much the error is that i have to manually turn off the wii and restarted to get back again ... seems like this is the first online product for nintendo


_don't worry about it ... we can play later if you want ... or if you want to try again now  _


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 16, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> I always thought if the player's good it doesnt matter what character you use



As long as the character isn't Jigglyfail, you are 100% correct.

Easily, she takes the cake as the worst character in the Smash series as a whole.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 16, 2008)

Snake is fun, especially after I learn a couple mean combos from Chem.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 16, 2008)

Donkey show you edge guarder  ( though I think it was chem lol) BUt I got you and my buddy pretty good with pit!!! He is my favorite char, I try to use sonic at times but he is hard to use.


That was some good brawls.  The lag was not noticeable until we got to bigger stages, I created the game ( I am  at home for spring break, with a good connection). But overall it was very fun!


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 16, 2008)

Marth said:


> So how bout Diddy for top
> I really don't use Marth at all in Brawl. I'm a Diddy and Wario guy now.
> Bananas rape!!!!!



NO MARTH!?

But that's.....thats LIKE YOUR NAME!

lol


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 16, 2008)

Hehe that one on one stock match was pretty intense there donkey show. Thought that sleep move hurt you in the end. 

MY  favorite characters are

Kirby
Pit
Toon Link
jiggly puff

I have some others as well


----------



## K-deps (Mar 16, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> NO MARTH!?
> 
> But that's.....thats LIKE YOUR NAME!
> 
> lol



Thats why I'm changing it
And way I need a Diddy drawing *hint hint*


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 16, 2008)

did you add me to your list ssj3?

SSBB FC: 1976-9930-5391


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 16, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> As long as the character isn't Jigglyfail, you are 100% correct.
> 
> Easily, she takes the cake as the worst character in the Smash series as a whole.



She was high tier in Melee foo.


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 16, 2008)

Marth said:


> Thats why I'm changing it
> And way I need a Diddy drawing *hint hint*



When you succesfully change your name I'll make it. But you gotta tell me what you want it to look like.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 16, 2008)

Kami-Sama said:


> did you add me to your list ssj3?
> 
> SSBB FC: 1976-9930-5391




I had to logg off because the family wanted the TV ( I still do not have the VGA cable for Wii ). I will add friend codes again when I log  back in. Which should be later on tonight, I have quite a few codes to enter 


( I'm pretty sure I added your Wii code a while back, but just encase send me that to please).


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 16, 2008)

jigglypuf was the last caracter i got WTF


----------



## K-deps (Mar 16, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> She was high tier in Melee foo.


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 16, 2008)

i like Ike now not Roy


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 16, 2008)

Marth said:


> Wow thats a hella good Jiggly.



That's King. He's mah Smash hero. pek


----------



## Ronin (Mar 16, 2008)

Anyone want a match?


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 16, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> i like Ike now not Roy



Ike was a bit too similar to Marth in my opinion and the different set of moves is appealing. Though as for physical appearance, my preference is set to Roy.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 16, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I had to logg off because the family wanted the TV ( I still do not have the VGA cable for Wii ). I will add friend codes again when I log  back in. Which should be later on tonight, I have quite a few codes to enter
> 
> 
> ( I'm pretty sure I added your Wii code a while back, but just encase send me that to please).



i pretty much doubt it... this is my 3rd day with the wii



Ronin said:


> Anyone want a match?



did you add me ?

SSBB FC: 1976-9930-5391


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 16, 2008)

_holy shit kami ... fucking mario  _


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 16, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _holy shit kami ... fucking mario  _



Pretty good matches

i usually preffer (if not always) my fights item-less but it's alright from time to time


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 16, 2008)

_i know ... but dude ... mario annoyed the shit outta me ... that damn yellow cape of his ...  _


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 16, 2008)

I have a question. How many of you actually use the Wii Remote and Nunchuck? Or does everyone here prefer the Gamecube controller as it offers better stability for your character?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 16, 2008)

I've been experimenting with the Wii Remote and Nunchuck, and I do okay with it. But I prefer the Gamecube controller more.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 16, 2008)

BUT WAIT A SECOND!!!

WHAT IS THIS??!?!

THE GREAT "SHION" HAS RETURNED!!!!!!


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 16, 2008)

Truthfully I have yet to use the Wii remote, I would think the characters are harder to control. Is this true, if not just at first?


----------



## Sairou (Mar 16, 2008)

Rawr, FC in my sig if anybody wants to add me. =]


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 16, 2008)

Astral said:


> Truthfully I have yet to use the Wii remote, I would think the characters are harder to control. Is this true, if not just at first?



It's awkward at first.

Since you are only able to jump by either using your Joystick or by pressing the "C" button on the nunchuck.

You will need a good 10 rounds to get used to the control.

But it's way more comfortable with the GCN if your're a veteran.


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 16, 2008)

Well anyway, I'm out for the day. I'll see you all tomorrow.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 16, 2008)

So no response eh?

.... I guess, until tomorrow.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 16, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> So no response eh?
> 
> .... I guess, until tomorrow.



Yo cousin, did you get your wii back? Wait.....? You can post in here now? Awesome  Its been so long...Send me your FC when you get your wii back.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 16, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> BUT WAIT A SECOND!!!
> 
> WHAT IS THIS??!?!
> 
> THE GREAT "SHION" HAS RETURNED!!!!!!



Who the fuck are you?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 16, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> BUT WAIT A SECOND!!!
> 
> WHAT IS THIS??!?!
> 
> THE GREAT "SHION" HAS RETURNED!!!!!!




...You created a paradox.

Great...followed by the name Shion...is a paradox.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 16, 2008)

...What?^^^


Well.... ANYWAYS...........


----------



## Sairou (Mar 16, 2008)

Yo Shion. wanna battle? =]


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 16, 2008)

Zomg the king of fail has returned 



"Shion" said:


> ...What?^^^
> 
> 
> Well.... ANYWAYS...........



And he proves it so quickly too!


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 16, 2008)

Oh man Ashei is my favorite trophy so far.

completely fappable XD


----------



## Sairou (Mar 16, 2008)

yo ryoshi, do i have u as a friend yet? =D


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 16, 2008)

Sairou said:


> Yo Shion. wanna battle? =]



Well, I am in a current lack of Wii at the moment...

Monday or Tuesday at best will be when I can get started making my hit list smaller.



2Shea said:


> Zomg the king of fail has returned
> 
> 
> 
> And he proves it so quickly too!



Please, do me a favor and don't reply to my posts if this is all I am to expect from you.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 16, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> ...What?^^^
> 
> 
> Well.... ANYWAYS...........



Dear me, how I have missed you so.

So, Shion, I haveta ask, even if I am poking comical fun; have you played with Sonic yet? If so, how do you like his *Golden Sonic?*



But srsly, it is somewhat nice to see your face again, maybe you can liven this topic like you have done in the past or something.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 16, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Dear me, how I have missed you so.
> 
> So, Shion, I haveta ask, even if I am poking comical fun; have you played with Sonic yet? If so, how do you like his *Golden Sonic?*
> 
> ...



Thanks for your welcome man.

I was sort of expecting a smartass comment like 2Shea's from you, but I can see that you are respectful.

Lol, about Golden Sonic.

His final smash is really fast, but works.

I can't wait for the day to come when I am able to get my game on with you guys.


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 16, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Please, do me a favor and don't reply to my posts if this is all I am to expect from you.



Sorry my friend, but your sheer idiocracy demands it


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 16, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Sorry my friend, but your sheer idiocracy demands it


Why you so mean?


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 16, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Sorry my friend, but your sheer idiocracy demands it



Whatever man, say what you need to get out of your system.

I have nothing more to say to you.

I'm just glad that SOME people actually appreciate my being here.

@Skeets.

YO. Long time no see.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 16, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Lol, about Golden Sonic.
> 
> His final smash is really fast, but works.


It's sure better than Pikachu's... 



2Shea said:


> Sorry my friend, but your sheer idiocracy demands it


That's not funny that's just mean...


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 16, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> *It's sure better than Pikachu's*...
> 
> That's not funny that's just mean...



Lol.

Nice to see you again, man.


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 16, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Whatever man, say what you need to get out of your system.
> 
> I have nothing more to say to you.
> 
> I'm just glad that SOME people actually appreciate my being here.



You sir, need to lighten up a bit 

It is nice to have you back, just fun to give you a hard time.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes, kiss and make up you two...give him a "hard time" 2Shea...if you know what I mean... 

lol innuendo I'm so clever I should get an achievement for it... 

ba dum bum pish


Okay now I'm losing it 'cuz I'm at work and can't play Brawl...


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 16, 2008)

2Shea said:


> You sir, need to lighten up a bit
> 
> It is nice to have you back, just fun to give you a hard time.



In all the time I have been here in the past, I'm sure many know how serious I get about being given a hard time.

And brother, I have been lightening up for the past 2 damn months.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 16, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> *thinks for a minute*
> 
> You know, there was something that bugged me when I was trying to place Lucas and Ness...something I couldn't remember...now I remember, and your right they should be higher, albeit not too much...
> 
> ...



Peach and Diddy definitely need to be moved to high tier. Those two characters have been able to abuse the physics engine so much, in just one month, it's not even funny. Pit and MK I'd place high tier as well. Fast characters and good recov.

Baww, I need an LAN adapter. I'm not that skilled but it'd sure be loads of fun to play with you guys.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 16, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Peach and Diddy definitely need to be moved to high tier. Those two characters have been able to abuse the physics engine so much, in just one month, it's not even funny. Pit and MK I'd place high tier as well. Fast characters and good recov.
> 
> Baww, *I need an LAN adapter*. I'm not that skilled but it'd sure be loads of fun to play with you guys.



I feel your pain.

Those little mother fuckers have been selling out alot now that Brawl is out.

But I luckily got my hands on one.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 16, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> What's that? A fully charged Samus blast? *throws a Pikmin at it*
> 
> Ike's charging me? If only I had a way to slow him down... *throws a Pikmin*
> 
> ...


I haven't played with Olimar yet, but he definitely sounds like a beast for ground brawling.


"Shion" said:


> I feel your pain.
> 
> Those little mother fuckers have been selling out alot now that Brawl is out.
> 
> But I luckily got my hands on one.



I haven't really checked for one yet. When I first realized how much I lagged, I was just blaming it on my net and/or Nintendo needing to fix the bugs from their wifi. However, after reading about so many people getting negative results from using router instead of LAN..it seems I should get one, and soon


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 16, 2008)

That was my problem too.

Disconnections, interference, etc. etc.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 16, 2008)

Ive gots a question

Whats the main differences between Toon link and Normal link? As far as i could tell they have slightly different ^A smashes and the slightly different Bs.

*doesnt understand why Toon link would be a higher tier*


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 16, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Ive gots a question
> 
> Whats the main differences between Toon link and Normal link? As far as i could tell they have slightly different ^A smashes and the slightly different Bs.
> 
> *doesnt understand why Toon link would be a higher tier*



Compared to Link, Toon Link is fast as hell.

And combined with his Final Smash, he sort of beats Link.

lol, except for in height.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 16, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Ive gots a question
> 
> Whats the main differences between Toon link and Normal link? As far as i could tell they have slightly different ^A smashes and the slightly different Bs.
> 
> *doesnt understand why Toon link would be a higher tier*



This has been making me  for days now. Link seems better in every way sans aerials...


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 16, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Compared to Link, Toon Link is fast as hell.
> 
> And combined with his Final Smash, he sort of beats Link.
> 
> lol, except for in height.


Wait hows toons Final Smash better than Links  Arent they the same thing?

Though Toon Link does have the speed advantage, but hes also a bit lighter


nmaster64 said:


> This has been making me  for days now. Link seems better in every way sans aerials...


Thats what I was thinking


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 16, 2008)

Lord Genome I have the exact same question.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 16, 2008)

Toon Links back Air > Link.


----------



## Sairou (Mar 16, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Ive gots a question
> 
> Whats the main differences between Toon link and Normal link? As far as i could tell they have slightly different ^A smashes and the slightly different Bs.
> 
> *doesnt understand why Toon link would be a higher tier*


Speed makes him higher tier. Toon Link>TP Link in speed


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 16, 2008)

Speed isn't everything though, Link does defeat Toon Link in strength and damage amount needed to be blown off the stage.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 16, 2008)

Sairou said:


> Speed makes him higher tier. Toon Link>TP Link in speed


Using that logic Sonic should be top tier


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 16, 2008)

Woah Shion's back 
Welcome back man.

Hopefully I'll get my copy of brawl tomorrow.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 16, 2008)

I have a question for you guys regarding the controllers you use.  I know a lot of people here use the GC controller, however, I've heard that the Classic Controller is "faster" for some reason.  So, is this true?


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 16, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Woah Shion's back
> Welcome back man.
> 
> Hopefully I'll get my copy of brawl tomorrow.



haha, whats up man?


----------



## Shirker (Mar 16, 2008)

Shion's here? You _left_? 

Come to think of it, I heven't seen you around here for a while. How's it hangin'?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 16, 2008)

Oh yea, Shion. Welcome back, man.
You probably don't even know me.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 16, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Using that logic Sonic should be top tier



Sonic's Fsmash is really the only thing he's got going for him to KO though. His (uncharged) Dsmash and Usmash need the opponent to be at like 160% and fairly light. 

Toon Link has good speed, bombs, boomerang, arrows, and his (uncharged) smashes can knock that same opponent off map at 110-120%. Comparing him to Link, is definitely because of the speed. He lacks in power, but makes up for it with his speed, and can effectively followup attacks.

@*the_sloth* I use GC controller, mainly because it's just what I have grown so use to during melee gameplay. I've heard good and bad about the classic controller, so I can't really give you an answer


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 16, 2008)

Replaying some old SNES games today, Dynablade was awesome.  I hope there's a Dynablade stage in the next game.


And Captain Falcon and Mario tie in for first place for best final smash.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 16, 2008)

anyone wanna play???


----------



## Shirker (Mar 16, 2008)

Whazzup Spence? nice two matches earlier (I was BX 3)! Your Pit is amazing. Unfortunately, I can't play for the rest of the night. Will you be on tomorrow?


----------



## FFLN (Mar 16, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> I have a question for you guys regarding the controllers you use.  I know a lot of people here use the GC controller, however, I've heard that the Classic Controller is "faster" for some reason.  So, is this true?



I use the Wii remote and nunchuk. I never really liked using the GC controller for Melee. I just never really got used to the shoulder buttons.


----------



## dilbot (Mar 16, 2008)

I also heard than toon link has a shorter claw shot than TP link. Never really tested it though (haven't unlocked him yet XD)


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 16, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> anyone wanna play???


Ill play, just give me a cpouple minutes to add you


----------



## Draydi (Mar 16, 2008)

This might be a stupid question, but I would like this cleared up.

Do I need the specific Wii SD card in order to save data to it or would any SD card work?


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 16, 2008)

_I think any sd card would work ... my sisters camera SD card works so anyone should work  _


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 16, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> *Wait hows toons Final Smash better than Links  Arent they the same thing?*
> 
> Though Toon Link does have the speed advantage, but hes also a bit lighter
> 
> Thats what I was thinking



The 2nd hit on his F-Smash is stronger then Link's.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 16, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Whazzup Spence? nice two matches earlier (I was BX 3)! Your Pit is amazing. Unfortunately, I can't play for the rest of the night. Will you be on tomorrow?



ill be on tomorrow after track practice, so somewhere after 6 or 6:30. Yea our matches were really good, I like playing good people and thx. So we will play tomorrow.


----------



## Draydi (Mar 16, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _I think any sd card would work ... my sisters camera SD card works so anyone should work  _



Ah ok, Thanks man.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 16, 2008)

I know this is late but..SHIIIIOOOON

good to see you in the GD man.
feels like you've been gone for months....oh wait xD

Don't get banned again


----------



## Gamble (Mar 16, 2008)

FFLN said:


> I use the Wii remote and nunchuk. I never really liked using the GC controller for Melee. I just never really got used to the shoulder buttons.



oh God. The shoulder buttons are terrible on the GC controller. I switch those controls to X or Y if possible.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 16, 2008)

Spencer the error code keeps coming up when I try to join 

Damn error code

Stopping me from playing my maches


----------



## Akuma (Mar 16, 2008)

I keep getting 86420, which is the error code for high traffic


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 16, 2008)

lol bayo r u on here cuz ur a little better than last time


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 16, 2008)

its ok guys


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 16, 2008)

Akuma said:


> I keep getting 86420, which is the error code for high traffic


Same here


----------



## OMG! Dj (Mar 16, 2008)

Anybody use kirby? Kirby, is epic in this game.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 16, 2008)

coker y wont u die11111!11


----------



## Akuma (Mar 16, 2008)

Well so far my mains are, Lucas, Wolf, Toon Link, Sonic, and Ike


----------



## Shiron (Mar 16, 2008)

Dj. said:


> Anybody use kirby? Kirby, is epic in this game.


Yeah, I do. My mains right now are him, Game & Watch, Lucario, Olimar, and Diddy.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 16, 2008)

My mains are in my sig


----------



## Akuma (Mar 16, 2008)

Wow what a suprise Marth being anyones main, to overpowered IMO


----------



## K-deps (Mar 16, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Wow what a suprise Marth being anyones main, to overpowered IMO



Surprisingly I don't use Marth


----------



## Maycara (Mar 16, 2008)

Roy was actually my main..but the killed him for Brawl..So i had to go to Marth for back up


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 16, 2008)

I use Ice Climbers, Marth, Ike, and im trying to learn Snake but its hard


----------



## Jazz (Mar 16, 2008)

Surprisingly I don't use Mario 

I'd rather use Ike, Luigi, Snake, or Kirby


----------



## kewlmyc (Mar 16, 2008)

My mains so far are Toon Link, Meta Knight, and Lucario, but I still probably suck horribly at them compared to ya'll. 

By the way, welcome back Shion.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 16, 2008)

ok....i hate pit.
coker, u got him down to a T.
1on1, hes fuckin too much. i need more players so u can be distracted...
Damn, hes too damn much. either i suck bad, or ur really really good wit that winged devil....


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 16, 2008)

lol its ok u did good. just keep practicing and thx for the comments. Dude my mom was sittin here watching me play lol she was like "kick his ass Spencer!"


----------



## Akuma (Mar 16, 2008)

Snake is terrible against a fast attacker.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 16, 2008)

I dont like Snake..too slow for me, I prefer Pit lol


----------



## Jazz (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeah, Spence owned me... I killed him like... twice 

But I was using Snake, not my usual main


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 16, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> lol its ok u did good. just keep practicing and thx for the comments. Dude my mom was sittin here watching me play lol she was like "kick his ass Spencer!"



 lolodfksdhajgbjsdhjllkfsdo!!!


----------



## Akuma (Mar 16, 2008)

Marth said:


> Surprisingly I don't use Marth



Diddy Kong?


----------



## Gamble (Mar 16, 2008)

Anyone brawling on west coast


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 16, 2008)

Mario said:


> Yeah, Spence owned me... I killed him like... twice
> 
> But I was using Snake, not my usual main



we will fight again and use ur main this time ok?



kingbayo said:


> lolodfksdhajgbjsdhjllkfsdo!!!



and yea it was so funny. she was like "does that guy ever give up?" so I showed her ur page and it says ull play anyone, anytime, as many times lol it was so funny


----------



## Jazz (Mar 16, 2008)

West Coast SUXXX

You want a raping from either Ike or Kirby?


----------



## Gamble (Mar 16, 2008)

Mario said:


> West Coast SUXXX



nuh-uh


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 16, 2008)

Mario said:


> West Coast SUXXX
> 
> You want a raping from either Ike or Kirby?



me?? well I'm going to bed right now, but tomorrow I'll beat u with Pit...and u can be whoever u think u can beat me with..I just want a good match honestly. I'll be on after track practice...so somewhere around 6:30ish ok?? have a good night everyone and I'll see yall tomorrow


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 16, 2008)

Olimar, Snake, and Wario.

I just don't get them.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 16, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> and yea it was so funny. she was like "does that guy ever give up?" so I showed her ur page and it says ull play anyone, anytime, as many times lol it was so funny



yo, i will literally play u until my eyes hurt

if loose, then i constantly gettin better, if i win, well, who doesnt like winnin'
+ ilike to give everyone a rematch


----------



## Ronin (Mar 16, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> Olimar, Snake, and Wario.
> 
> I just don't get them.



Then your not having fun.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 16, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Then your not having fun.


Falcon punch out funs everyone.  Even against a level 1 CP player it's fun to KO them with that attack.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 16, 2008)

Well I just got home from work, so if anyone wants to play me I will be online. See you guys soon. =D


----------



## Jazz (Mar 16, 2008)

Falcon is NOT GOOD FOR WIFI

He is good for kicking your friend's asses


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 16, 2008)

I added everyone who pmed me their codes.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 16, 2008)

dude....dk, pikachu yo???
damn. neva thought he beat my ass like that


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 16, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> dude....dk, pikachu yo???
> damn. neva thought he beat my ass like that



lol
I've been practicing my Pikachu. ;D
As well as my Olimar. ^_^
Fun matches though. Your Link got much better from before. =D


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 16, 2008)

Mario said:


> Surprisingly I don't use Mario


And Marth doesn't use Marth... 

This is madness! 



CaptainAWB said:


> Falcon punch out funs everyone.  Even against a level 1 CP player it's fun to KO them with that attack.



QFMFT


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 16, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> lol
> I've been practicing my Pikachu. ;D
> As well as my Olimar. ^_^
> Fun matches though. Your Link got much better from before. =D



y thank u. soon, he will be THE MAN!!


----------



## Akuma (Mar 16, 2008)

everyone who messaged me your code recently, ill add you all tommarow right now I have to sleep.


----------



## Countach (Mar 16, 2008)

brawl is sooooo good


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 16, 2008)

awesome finish there DK....excellent counter!!!


----------



## Gamble (Mar 16, 2008)

Countach said:


> brawl is sooooo good



oh lawd, samus


----------



## Ronin (Mar 16, 2008)

Countach said:


> brawl is sooooo good



Why do you do this? How can anyone focus when you use sigs like that?


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 16, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> awesome finish there DK....excellent counter!!!



That is a nice counter I just have to predict your attack otherwise i would have died if i had done it sooner. XD


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 16, 2008)

Okay...

*IF YOU'RE GONNA ASK FOR MATCHES AND ONLINE MATCH DISCUSSION USE THE OFFICIAL MATCHMAKING THREAD IN MY SIG!*

I don't want this thread clogged up with quintuple posts (Spencer_Gator) so if I see game requests here over and over again, I'll just start to delete them.  Danke.

Fuck it, I'll make it easier for you.

_*Official NF SSB Matchmaking and Online Discussion Thread!!!*_​
BTW, Chem is Chem and I am DSHOW.  Don't get it twisted. I never use Jiggs anyway. =P


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 16, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Why do you do this? How can anyone focus when you use sigs like that?



This is very true. I still have no clue what that person posted cause I just home in on Samus.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 16, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Why do you do this? How can anyone focus when you use sigs like that?



its so true.....damn that shit is hot...im sittin here playin brawl, than i look 
to my left, BAM! sexy ass samus. can i have the original pick?


----------



## Maycara (Mar 16, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Okay...
> 
> *IF YOU'RE GONNA ASK FOR MATCHES AND ONLINE MATCH DISCUSSION USE THE OFFICIAL MATCHMAKING THREAD IN MY SIG!*
> 
> ...



I know..I beat him 3 times earlier!! WOOT!


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 16, 2008)

Minzara said:


> I know..I beat him 3 times earlier!! WOOT!



3 times out of...?


----------



## Maycara (Mar 16, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> 3 times out of...?



10-15 I believe if we combine today, and the other day...lol


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 17, 2008)

O welll chem I beat a few times  and even beat him in stock! though he messed up on the last match!


Right now my buddy is playing while I am eating his name is "ish" when I am playing my name is "Josh" 


and DS you should pick jiggly! 


WE have a 4 player brawl going on atm

Me
My buddy
Kyubii Naruto
and Exo 


 ( Though I am not palying atm )


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 17, 2008)

F that.  Tis all about Bowza. 

But I'm a Zelda user so whatevs.  And who was he using when you beat him?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 17, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> F that.  Tis all about Bowza.
> 
> But I'm a Zelda user so whatevs.  And who was he using when you beat him?



Snake and Jiggly

I was pitt most of the time and when I fought him one on one I was kirby and he was jiggly.


My mains are Pitt, Toon link, Kirby , pikachu!! Though I tend to use alot of othe other characters as well. 


Though your brother is pretty good with snake , was rough but fun. Tis why I had to use pit :0


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 17, 2008)

Today i found that DeDeDe is actually good to play on my aggresive style... XD...

And that you have to risk everything to beat an Olimar on a 1 on 1... if you wait he'll just throw pikmin at you to eat you... and it'll be too much accumulated damage for when you close in...

btw he's the only one that could beat 5 alloys in cruel brawl >/ _ \>...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 17, 2008)

So have you guys thought up some kind of character tier list yet?

From my experience Top 5 in no particular order are Marth, Pit, King DeDeDe, Olimar, and Toon Link. As of right now I just think characters with superior range and poking abilities top the charts. 

Marth is a no brainer, I'm sure even outside of my personal tier list and evalution the whole world would consider him Top Tier. 

Pit has sick zoning abilities good enough pokes to, plus his edge guard game is good stuff. 

DeDeDe as slow as he is this punk has sick angles on all of his moves and a very nice chain throw. Doesn't he have an infinite on 4 of the characters in the game? Like Pit edge guarding is totally sick with him.

Olimar is a dick.

Toon Link...if you're known as pretty much the only combo character in the game you're top tier. Bair is too sick.

I'm a bit iffy about Olimar but I guess if he plays solid he just rapes everyone even with the shitty ability to get back onto the ledge. Also Diddy gets honorable mentions.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 17, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> ok....i hate pit.
> coker, u got him down to a T.
> 1on1, hes fuckin too much. i need more players so u can be distracted...
> Damn, hes too damn much. either i suck bad, or ur really really good wit that winged devil....



Nope, it's not you, he's just good with him. Had a match with him today and it took every piece of focus I had to keep up :S


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 17, 2008)

Countach said:


> brawl is sooooo good



It sure i-

OH SHIT


----------



## Gamble (Mar 17, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> So have you guys thought up some kind of character tier list yet?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


MetaKnight


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 17, 2008)

so i was playing today with a couple of my friends tourney style and they think snake is really cheap with all his projectiles and that he recovers really fast from his attacks and is overpowered. 

idk what do you think? is he really that cheap? i refuse to use ike because of how cheap he is. i mean, you can still beat him but his freaking smash attacks are so gay....lol


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 17, 2008)

LoL, snake is definitely not a cheap character.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 17, 2008)

haha ok thats what i thought. so maybe im just really good with him. idk. 

why do you say he's not cheap though?


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 17, 2008)

I enjoy playing Snake. He is a lot of fun. Planting bombs and then planting some of people's heads and then exploding them. XD So much fun. XD 
So many rockets!  and missiles! O_O!


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 17, 2008)

yeah he's easily my favorite character followed by pikachu. something about his remote missile pisses ppl off i guess. i got really good with pikachu's final smash so i guess i can control things that move around pretty well?

but yeah planting mines gets crazy cause ur like wait, is that a trip mine or remote mine. or is it stilll falling in the air...haha. so hard to keep track of that stuff.


----------



## crabman (Mar 17, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> LoL, snake is definitely not a cheap character.



Agreed!

Ike on the other hard, is pretty cheap IMO. It's like every single one of his moves including his A moves are smash attacks it's ridiculous! I just smash throw  items at him all day, and block all the time when they think they're hardcore and don't play with items. 

BTW, you guys play with items?


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 17, 2008)

i dont play with items. never have since 64 days. well i never played with items on 64. didnt play melee at all. 

i'll turn on smash balls to see what the final smash is like. thats about it. but when i actually play, i dont use items. 

someone explain why snake isnt cheap? i mean i think about it, he is damn strong and he takes a shitload of damage too. just wanna defend my case that he isnt either. dunno how to explain it to noobs who just dont understand...haha


----------



## Maycara (Mar 17, 2008)

I dont care either way items wise... and Ike isn't cheap, he is slow, so while his attack's are powerful they are harder to connect with


----------



## crabman (Mar 17, 2008)

But to compensate most of his attacks are chargeable. Which negates the speed part a bit by allowing you to play more defensively.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 17, 2008)

crabman said:


> But to compensate most of his attacks are chargeable. Which negates the speed part a bit by allowing you to play more defensively.



If you play someone with a lot of projectiles its hard to play defensively....


----------



## DesignCore (Mar 17, 2008)

can online wifi work like this.

me and 3 friends at one house need a 4th so we go online and it finds us one or no?


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 17, 2008)

u can only have guests if its with all friends i think.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 17, 2008)

DesignCore said:


> can online wifi work like this.
> 
> me and 3 friends at one house need a 4th so we go online and it finds us one or no?



You can do that with the Friend Code mode. You can't do it with random matches.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 17, 2008)

crabman said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Ike on the other hard, is pretty cheap IMO. It's like every single one of his moves including his A moves are smash attacks it's ridiculous! I just smash throw  items at him all day, and block all the time when they think they're hardcore and don't play with items.
> 
> BTW, you guys play with items?



LOL whut?  Ike isn't cheap.  He's just a character where you have to read and camp more.  And all of Snake's A moves have killing potential.  Characters are only cheap if you don't know how to deal with them.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 17, 2008)

Anyone with a sword is a bastard. I just hate them. I don't mind playing them, but I hate them. Probably cause my bro plays the sword people. I see them everywhere! >_<


----------



## Maycara (Mar 17, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Anyone with a sword is a bastard. I just hate them. I don't mind playing them, but I hate them. Probably cause my bro plays the sword people. I see them everywhere! >_<



As my sig suggests... I disagree


----------



## Gamble (Mar 17, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL whut?  Ike isn't cheap.  He's just a character where you have to read and camp more.  And all of Snake's A moves have killing potential.  *Characters are only cheap if you don't know how to deal with them*.



lol, this. Camping other side of map and spamming projectiles is frustrating for the victim getting barraged with said projectile(s), but it's certainly not cheap. Just learn to efficiently close the gap between the two and add loads of pressure to make them want to think twice about trying to camp you again.

Of course it's easier said than done. My friend's Toon Link aggrivates the crap out of me with boomerang and arrows. I seriously need to alt a character that can counter projectiles more efficiently than spamming Fox's reflector.


----------



## zagman505 (Mar 17, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Anyone with a sword is a bastard. I just hate them. I don't mind playing them, but I hate them. Probably cause my bro plays the sword people. I see them everywhere! >_<



haha i kinda agree. i don't exactly hate the sword people, it's just that i can't seem to use them (actually that goes for any character with a main weapon, like dedede too). their attacks just don't seem to connect right with me, so as much as i want to use them, i end up dropping them (i had really wanted to use ike or dedede as my heavy main, but that position now goes to ganondorf).


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 17, 2008)

Hehe, there are indeed a SHIT LOAD of sword characters in this version of Smash. Let's see.... Link, Toon Link, Marth, Ike, Pit, MetaKnight, even Ganondorf has one in his taunt! But yeah, they're all made of win. Nothing is more badass then sending someone flying with a well placed swing, and all of them have cool looking final smashes (except Pit). 

Anyways, I have to say that  Ganondorf is awesome, but  when he runs he looks like he has a wedgy lol.

Oh, and Timber, if you wanna counter Link's annoying projectiles with someone than fox, there's always Ness and Lucas. Also, you could use snake, and have mass projectile wars for the win. And there's always the final option of throwing your controller at whoever is being such a dick XD.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 17, 2008)

Drizzt 'Do Urden said:


> l.Oh, and Timber, if you wanna counter Link's annoying projectiles with someone than fox, there's always Ness and Lucas. Also, you could use snake, and have mass projectile wars for the win. And there's always the final option of *throwing your controller at whoever is being such a dick* XD.



lul. and i've played Snake a bit, but his movement is just so whack for me. He's definitely a fun character, but yeah. I'll need a lot of practice if I ever wanted to considering him an alt. 

Oh and, I gots me an LAN adapter. If anyone's up for some brawling when I wake up, that's coo'. Mind you, I might not be much of a challenge <_< I'm able to compete well on wifi, but I do get a vibe that a handful of you in here are (much) more experienced than the average smasher.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 17, 2008)

Someone tell me I'm not alone when I say I want Petey Pirana to be playable in Smash Bros. 4.

I know that will never happen, but I want it so badly.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm not gonna say I'm hoping this is the last installment, that'd be a lie. However, I am afraid that if a #4 occurs they'll screw it up. Remember, Sakurai didn't really want to do this one at first, and it might be hard to come by all the help he got and all the stuff the game has twice.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 17, 2008)

Shirker said:


> I'm not gonna say I'm hoping this is the last installment, that'd be a lie. However, I am afraid that if a #4 occurs they'll screw it up. Remember, Sakurai didn't really want to do this one at first, and it might be hard to come by all the help he got and all the stuff the game has twice.


I doubt the next installement will need twice as much work.  I'm actually hoping for more of the same.  A new story mode, more trophies, more events to play, new characters and stages, Captain Falcon, maybe the additon of a second final smash for each character.

This game is almost perfect, and a sequel would only need more of the same to exceed it.


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 17, 2008)

I just saw X-Play's Review...and I thought Adam was going to diss the game until he gave me a sucker punch.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 17, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> I just saw X-Play's Review...and I thought Adam was going to diss the game until he gave me a sucker punch.



A hint to the wise, dont follow any review ever done by X-Play.  I have watched the show about 4 times, and a couple random single reviews on the internet, and they are always way off.

Though I will put on that "attack of the show" every once in a while for the horrbily bad humor, and Olivia.


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 17, 2008)

lol i just unlocked ganondorf and his special is the bomb


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 17, 2008)

Heh, that was fun, minus the tad oinks of lag.

TO, I see you changed your name. ;3


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 17, 2008)

So guys, explain to me how online works.

I see there are two options.

With friends and with anyone.

But what I want to know is if I can team battle with my friend by using the same Wii and going online.

So me and someone else can team battle over wifi instead of using wifi itself to get a partner.

Can I do this action?


----------



## Ronin (Mar 17, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> So guys, explain to me how online works.
> 
> I see there are two options.
> 
> ...



Yes you can.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 17, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> So guys, explain to me how online works.
> 
> I see there are two options.
> 
> ...



You can't team battle with your friend on the same Wii in the "With Anyone" option. It finds a partner for you. :sweat

You can team up with your friend on the same Wii in the "With Friends" option, but that's about it.

As far as I know that's how things work. Hope that was of some help to ya.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 17, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> You can't team battle with your friend on the same Wii in the "With Anyone" option. It finds a partner for you. :sweat
> 
> You can team up with your friend on the same Wii in the "With Friends" option, but that's about it.
> 
> As far as I know that's how things work. Hope that was of some help to ya.



Dammit your right, I guess I should have read it thoroughly before getting his hopes up.


BTW Tenshi did you like my MMM...PIE taunt with dedede?


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 17, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> You can't team battle with your friend on the same Wii in the "With Anyone" option. It finds a partner for you. :sweat
> 
> You can team up with your friend on the same Wii in the "With Friends" option, but that's about it.
> 
> As far as I know that's how things work. Hope that was of some help to ya.



Works for me, thanks man.

Now to hope for the best that my Wii came today...

How are you guys liking Brawl?


----------



## Draffut (Mar 17, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Works for me, thanks man.
> 
> Now to hope for the best that my Wii came today...
> 
> How are you guys liking Brawl?



It was pretty fun, but already moved on unfortunatly.  didn't hold my attention very well.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 17, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Works for me, thanks man.
> 
> Now to hope for the best that my Wii came today...
> 
> How are you guys liking Brawl?



No problem.

Hopefully get your Wii Shion, I gotta face you. 

I'm loving it so far. Only minor issue is you can't combo half as good as you did in Melee, but it's okay..just have to play a bit differently. :sweat


----------



## Jazz (Mar 17, 2008)

SHIIIIOOOOONNNNN 
-------------
Also, Goofy, I need your FC.
--------------
Also, Ronin, Y AM I NOT ON LIST

I'm sure I beat you that time


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 17, 2008)

So when you go to  "Nintendo WFC / With friends" Your telling me my friend can join me in a n online brawl on the same Wii? If so how? Because I have the GC controller into port 2 and the Wii VC controller as player one and its not letting the second player join in


----------



## Ronin (Mar 17, 2008)

Mario said:


> Also, Ronin, Y AM I NOT ON LIST
> 
> I'm sure I beat you that time



It would be pointless, It would be like 10-3 or something. Would you really want that displayed?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 17, 2008)

Mario said:


> Also, Goofy, I need your FC.



4768-7100-1073


----------



## Jazz (Mar 17, 2008)

Sure, y not


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 17, 2008)

I added liek 6 people + and their still "awaiting registration" also if anyone can answer this question for me I would really appreciate it. 



So when you go to "Nintendo WFC / With friends" Your telling me my friend can join me in a n online brawl on the same Wii? If so how? Because I have the GC controller into port 2 and the Wii VC controller as player one and its not letting the second player join in


----------



## Ronin (Mar 17, 2008)

Mario said:


> Sure, y not



Sure then. I'll add it. 

Done


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 17, 2008)

Nevermind, we got it to work!!!!!


----------



## Ronin (Mar 17, 2008)

DS, when are you free? I yearn to play a decent Ike player. I just did with anyone mode for the past half hour and all the Ike players online are terrible.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 17, 2008)

Ike is fun, liking Sonic alot, hoping he can make it on my main list one day....


----------



## Ronin (Mar 17, 2008)

Anyone besides me have different control settings depending on what character they choose?


----------



## Maycara (Mar 17, 2008)

Can't say I do Ronin, because that would confuse the hell out of me.


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm waiting for a match in the lobby right now. 

Feeling up for some one-on-ones so first-come, first-Brawl. Sorry for those I deny, with that said.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 17, 2008)

Hmm lets see if I can make it in time Tenshi...


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 17, 2008)

And SSj3 wins! 

Brawl time.


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 17, 2008)

I should probably try to get on again. I seem to have the most unlucky of timing, as I have much to do today - again.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 17, 2008)

I added you, Tenshi


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for the matches, Ssj3. Hope you didn't leave too early cuz of the items. As I can play either way and wasn't sure what you preferred. 

Added Astral and Mario.


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 17, 2008)

I probably wont confirm the registration for a couple of days. But I shall eventually attempt to add everyone that requested it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 17, 2008)

Did you ass me yet, mista Mar-ee-oh?

Also, I am annoyed. I have 99% in SSE, yet am missing something in the two Halberd stages without the boss, and the stage with Meta-Ridley.

Does anyone have 100% in 1 of those 3 stages? If so, where are the hidden rooms?


----------



## Jazz (Mar 17, 2008)

Dammit Tenshi, Wht Didn't Bowser die?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 17, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Thanks for the matches, Ssj3. Hope you didn't leave too early cuz of the items. As I can play either way and wasn't sure what you preferred.
> 
> Added Astral and Mario.




Hehe no problem I enjoyed the non stock matches. I was showing the family the game ( they wanted to get the kid a game for easter). So I was trying to talk to them and play at the same time lol.  Items or no items does not bug me at all. I prefer some variety.

Was alot of fun, you are pretty good with Ness. I really like Pitt and  Picacuu and kirby alot. But I try to play characters all the time.


I will play alot later on tonight but since the family is home the TV is now occupied  

I enjoyed playing with you


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 17, 2008)

FUCK! 
I'm at work whilst all the good brawls are afoot!
hope everyone still have a good brawl or 8 in them when I get off (8:30)


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for the matches, Mario. Was a lot of fun.

Awesome ending lol


----------



## Jazz (Mar 17, 2008)

Good matches Tenshi!  You were really good, But I'm nearly unbeatable with Ike 

You owned my ass, I won't lie. I came close a few time, But  without Ike, it would have been striaght losses.

EDIT: lolwut at us both being Luigi XD


----------



## kewlmyc (Mar 17, 2008)

I've PM'ed my friend codes to Mario, TenshiOni, and Goofy Titan.  Hopefully, they add me too.

I haven't been online in a while, has the lag gotten better yet?


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 17, 2008)

Eh, I feel left out with my incapability to play someone. TenshiOni, are you up for a match tomorrow around 4:00 Eastern?


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 17, 2008)

K I will b on for a while, so if anyone wants to battle just tell me. =D


----------



## Jazz (Mar 17, 2008)

I won't be adding for a while.  I have a few brawls scheduled for 6 though, I need to eat.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 17, 2008)

Mario said:


> Good matches Tenshi!  You were really good, But I'm nearly unbeatable with Ike
> 
> You owned my ass, I won't lie. I came close a few time, But  without Ike, it would have been striaght losses.
> 
> EDIT: lolwut at us both being Luigi XD



Your unbeatable with ike??


----------



## Jazz (Mar 17, 2008)

I said *nearly*


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 17, 2008)

lol Ike is a character that can never be considered unbeatable, or even "nearly" IMO.

Anyone with good dodging skills that knows Ike's movements well will rape him...


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Mar 17, 2008)

argh...whne does SSBB hit europe...argh?


----------



## DarkBD337 (Mar 17, 2008)

Alright i just recently purchased the game and i await a wifi battle with someone 
my FC is 3093 6763 6138

Be advised that you will be recorded XD
anyone up for it??


----------



## Maycara (Mar 17, 2008)

Anyone else having connection issus? I cant connect to Wiiconnect24, or Wi-fi For Brawl, and my Net is fine atm..its freakin wierd


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 17, 2008)

DarkBD337, fun matches man.
We should play again, Nice Samus. ^_^

And Minz I have had the problem before, I am not sure it happens though.
Like today for about 30 minutes I could not get on Wifi. >_>;


----------



## DarkBD337 (Mar 17, 2008)

damn u are really good D K  i lost badly
when i saw that you were using olimar, i thought u were just playing around but DAAAMM O_o


----------



## Ronin (Mar 17, 2008)

DarkBD337 said:


> damn u are really good D K  i lost badly
> when i saw that you were using olimar, i thought u were just playing around but DAAAMM O_o



Add me to your list.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 17, 2008)

I like the Captain. ;D
He is one of the main reasons I bought Brawl, cause I really wanted to play him. =D
Still man, fun matches. I have not seen a lot of Samus, many Zero Suit Samus, but not Samus. So it was nice to play one of them for the time. ^_^


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 17, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> I like the Captain. ;D
> He is one of the main reasons I bought Brawl, cause I really wanted to play him. =D



FALCON DUHHHH! ;3


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 17, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> FALCON DUHHHH! ;3




Man I landed a Falcon Punch to end a free for all with like 3 seconds left, it was awesome. Captain Falcon is hella fun to play. XD


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 17, 2008)

RFP =


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 17, 2008)

sooooo.
I was wonderin, am I the only one who
'seriously' plays with Donkey kong?

he's pretty strong, and if used correctly,
an excellent choice. I'm still workin on him,
but if link will be king, and kirby his knight, then donkey kong will be the wizard.....a big hairy wizard.....

if u didn't catch on, those r currently my mains.


----------



## DarkBD337 (Mar 17, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Man I landed a Falcon Punch to end a free for all with like 3 seconds left, it was awesome. Captain Falcon is hella fun to play. XD



yea falcon is fun to play with. i love doing his down,b move cause it sounds like he is saying "fucking kick" instead of "falcon kick" 

it all in humorous nature


----------



## FFLN (Mar 17, 2008)

The stage editor is quite limited, but I've managed to make a few that seem pretty fun. Too bad we can't play them through WFC though.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 17, 2008)

FFLN said:


> The stage editor is quite limited, but I've managed to make a few that seem pretty fun. Too bad we can't play them through WFC though.



Did you unlock all of the parts?


----------



## FFLN (Mar 17, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Did you unlock all of the parts?



Yes. It would be better if the parts fit together better. That way, it wouldn't look so disjointed.

I only have one stage that I would consider to be pretty simple, but the rest are somewhat interesting with a few being a lot of fun to play on. I tried to make them balanced for the most part with a few perils thrown in to liven things up.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 17, 2008)

BRAWLLL.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 17, 2008)

Still no word on Australia's release date.


----------



## Red (Mar 17, 2008)

Finished the game.My face. It melted off. Rainbow. Awesome. Fuck yeah.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 17, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Still no word on Australia's release date.



If you have an australian Wii, im betting you can play with an American Brawl, am I correct?

If so, order it man.

It will lessen your wait and you can get to brawlin.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 17, 2008)

I had a weird dream today.

It was in the future.  The next nintendo system, called the munich, was out.  The new Smash Bros game was just released and Captain Falcon's name was changed to Captain Older Falcon.  I don't know why.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 17, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> I had a weird dream today.
> 
> It was in the future.  The next nintendo system, called the munich, was out.  The new Smash Bros game was just released and Captain Falcon's name was changed to Captain Older Falcon.  I don't know why.



WTF?!?!?!

.....thats a freakin awesome dream man.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 17, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> If you have an australian Wii, im betting you can play with an American Brawl, am I correct?
> 
> If so, order it man.
> 
> It will lessen your wait and you can get to brawlin.



Region lock.  It's still PAL so best bet is getting that Freeloader.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 17, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> I had a weird dream today.
> 
> It was in the future.  The next nintendo system, called the munich, was out.  The new Smash Bros game was just released and Captain Falcon's name was changed to Captain Older Falcon.  I don't know why.



Dream filled with win. 
Acid trip?


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 17, 2008)

My dreams are filled with ADD.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 17, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> K I will b on for a while, so if anyone wants to battle just tell me. =D



D K.....BRawlllL:WOW
ima ready!!!


----------



## desjr (Mar 17, 2008)

It was fun playing some of you nf members.Anybody is welcome to take my exchange friend codes with me via pm too.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 17, 2008)

The wait will be over soon.

INCOGNITO I SHALL BE.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 17, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> I had a weird dream today.
> 
> It was in the future.  The next nintendo system, called the munich, was out.  The new Smash Bros game was just released and Captain Falcon's name was changed to Captain Older Falcon.  I don't know why.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 17, 2008)

So guys, has there been ANY possible news on a Wii microphone or some sort of chat device coming out for Wii?

This is the only reason why people think the Wii sucks, and I kind of want to shut them up.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 17, 2008)

If I could play my stages on WiFi, it would be hella fun. 

/has a blast playing comps on those levels XD


----------



## K-deps (Mar 17, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> So guys, has there been ANY possible news on a Wii microphone or some sort of chat device coming out for Wii?
> 
> This is the only reason why people think the Wii sucks, and I kind of want to shut them up.



I wish. That would make the online experience better.
Also go on AIM im bored


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 17, 2008)

Nintendo has voice communication in the works, reggie has said this quite a few times. They will most likely mention something in the summer.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 17, 2008)

Brawl First Day Sales: 874,000 First Week: 1.4 mill




> REDMOND, Wash., March 17 /PRNewswire/ -- After just one week on store
> shelves, Super Smash Bros.(R) Brawl for Wii has become the fastest-selling
> video game in Nintendo of America's history. Since its launch on March 9, the
> feature-packed fighting action game has sold more than 1.4 million units in
> ...


----------



## Ronin (Mar 17, 2008)

My cousin and I wanna do some teams, anyone up for it?


----------



## Volke (Mar 17, 2008)

Anyone beat Boss Battle on Insane yet?

Tips please (yes I saw the dojo update but still, Final Boss kills)

Only 30 more challenges left :/


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 17, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Brawl First Day Sales: 874,000 First Week: 1.4 mill



Damn.

These are crazy sales.

This rapes Halo 3's sales hands down.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 17, 2008)

FUX YEAH!
I just checked my order and it's status changed to SHIPPED.

IM GETTING IT TOMORROW,OH YES!!
*dies*


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 17, 2008)

I was expecting Brawl to be sold out when I walked to my local Best Buy store a few days ago, but was surprised to see at least 10 more games on shelf. Guess I got lucky.

Congrats to Smash for it's success!


----------



## Maycara (Mar 17, 2008)

Is it just me or does Johnny Knoxville look alot like Donkey Kong? O.o





Ya i'm bored because my Nintendo Wi-fi isn't working....


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 17, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Is it just me or does Johnny Knoxville look alot like Donkey Kong? O.o
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol and hey Minz, we need to play, I've been kickin ass, you've been kickin ass, its time to see who kicks more ass tomorrow ok??


----------



## Maycara (Mar 17, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> lol and hey Minz, we need to play, I've been kickin ass, you've been kickin ass, its time to see who kicks more ass tomorrow ok??



If my net works, sure....but its been a pain in the ass all day today..


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 17, 2008)

really?? that sucks dude, well maybe tomorrow after my track practice things will be working. I swear today my coach was pissed...cuz we had to run so much....so I'm tired so I'm headin off but have a good night and day tomorrow guys.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 17, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> really?? that sucks dude, well maybe tomorrow after my track practice things will be working. I swear today my coach was pissed...cuz we had to run so much....so I'm tired so I'm headin off but have a good night and day tomorrow guys.



Aye, but well see what happens by tomorrow....


----------



## Bender (Mar 17, 2008)

Btw anybody been playing  Subspace emmisary mode I am stuck as a friend on that. 

I'm in the Great maze level and I can't get out and face Taboo


----------



## Noah (Mar 17, 2008)

My lan adapter should be arriving tomorrow, so all you kids can expect a PM from me as I whore out my FC.

Also, something I neglected to mention:
My friend made it to round two of the GS tourney, so I tagged along with him. Nine of the twelve players showed up: 1 Kirby, 1 Pikachu, 2 Links and 5 Ikes. If I didn't hate the kid who used Pikachu so much, I would've been pissed when he lost in the final to Ike. Instead, we had a grand old time shouting out things such as "It's super effective!" when he was getting Great Aethered.

A tip to those who play games too goddamn much: Don't start crying when you can't use a GC controller in a tournament. Even your fellow nerds will turn against you.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 17, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> So guys, has there been ANY possible news on a Wii microphone or some sort of chat device coming out for Wii?
> 
> *This is the only reason why people think the Wii sucks*, and I kind of want to shut them up.



Connection too, lol.

ssbb's (anon brawl) wifi would be so much better if you were allowed to alter game settings of time and/or stock, and then randomly choose those settings between players, just as items and map has done. 

These two-minute default matches are really tacky.


----------



## Volke (Mar 17, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Btw anybody been playing  Subspace emmisary mode I am stuck as a friend on that.
> 
> I'm in the Great maze level and I can't get out and face Taboo



You have to beat every room of the maze and all of the bosses. Look at your map and look for blue dots that are not connected to other rooms yet.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh! Fellow Brawl players! Liking the random WIFI matches?


----------



## Bender (Mar 17, 2008)

Volke said:


> You have to beat every room of the maze and all of the bosses. Look at your map and look for blue dots that are not connected to other rooms yet.



What if I have and there's nothing but glowing blue dots?


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 17, 2008)

Gravy said:


> Oh! Fellow Brawl players! Liking the random WIFI matches?



i hope you're just trying to be funny.

i still haven't finished the adventure mode... and haven't touched the "arcade" ... so hooked on playing online 

at this rate i will unlock all the characters by the end of the year


----------



## Akuma (Mar 17, 2008)

Whoever this "Matt" person  is a bitch, alls he does is sit in the same spot most of the match.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 17, 2008)

I try hard but I always fail.

I guess I'm liking it because I'm having fun beating the asses off of people with Kirby...


----------



## Svenjamin (Mar 17, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Still no word on Australia's release date.



For some reason,  says it's out some time in June...

See, this is exactly why  the delays didn't bother me much - we had to wait so long anyway...

It was the same with Melee... came out on like the last day of May 2002 when everyone else got it either at the end of 2001 or early 2002.

Oh well, atleast we get gum trees.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 17, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Damn.
> 
> These are crazy sales.
> 
> This rapes Halo 3's sales hands down.



Wikipedia says that Halo 3 earned $170 mil on its first day, which, at $60 a unit, would be about 2.8 million units.  Whilst I know I'll like SSBB more than Halo 3, it definately had more sales.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 17, 2008)

Svenjamin said:


> For some reason,  says it's out some time in June...
> 
> See, this is exactly why  the delays didn't bother me much - we had to wait so long anyway...
> 
> ...



It makes me cry knowing this...I even made my sig include my sadness.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 17, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> What if I have and there's nothing but glowing blue dots?



You mean you defeated all the bosses?  If so, go to the room that USED to have all the trophies in the background.  A door will slowly open, suck you in, and take you to fight Tabuu.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 17, 2008)

I burned my right ring finger and pinkey while cooking; that was my gaming hand.  :'(


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 18, 2008)

Kitsune said:


> I burned my right ring finger and pinkey while cooking; that was my gaming hand.  :'(


All you need is your thumb....


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 18, 2008)

Hell, you can even use a stub.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 18, 2008)

I used my Toes once...All I can could do is smash hit with the yellow c pad thing...lol I was eating, and talking on the phone, and hand my other hands under my GF..... It was interesting to say the least..lol


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 18, 2008)

Minzara said:


> I used my Toes once...All I can could do is smash hit with the yellow c pad thing...lol I was eating, and talking on the phone, and hand my other hands under my GF..... It was interesting to say the least..lol



Sounds like win, wrapped in a mystery, wrapped in an enigma.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 18, 2008)

Minzara said:


> I used my Toes once...All I can could do is smash hit with the yellow c pad thing...lol I was eating, and talking on the phone, and hand my other hands under my GF..... It was interesting to say the least..lol



this man knows how to multi task


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 18, 2008)

Minzara said:


> I used my Toes once...All I can could do is smash hit with the yellow c pad thing...lol I was eating, and talking on the phone, and hand my other hands under my GF..... It was interesting to say the least..lol



That sounds like a good reason to get the CG controller.  Wiimote and nunchuck take a lot of multi-button pressing.


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 18, 2008)

But the only thing he was enjoying was probably that hand under his GF's .......


----------



## DA Dave (Mar 18, 2008)

SE mode was stupid as shit.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 18, 2008)

-Zelgadis- said:


> SE mode was stupid as shit.



Aww come on!  It was fun.  The little cut-scenes were awesome, you have to admit!


----------



## Maycara (Mar 18, 2008)

Drizzt 'Do Urden said:


> But the only thing he was enjoying was probably that hand under his GF's .......







Hayato Gokudera said:


> Sounds like win, wrapped in a mystery, wrapped in an enigma.



Lol, thats for sure.



Timbers said:


> this man knows how to multi task



Lol, thanks




Kitsune said:


> That sounds like a good reason to get the CG controller.  Wiimote and nunchuck take a lot of multi-button pressing.



Ya, I hate the Wiimote and nunchuck. It just feels "wierd."


----------



## DA Dave (Mar 18, 2008)

Kitsune said:


> Aww *come one!*


Open you're mouth.





Kitsune said:


> It was fun.


It went in circles.


Kitsune said:


> The little cut-scenes were awesome, you have to admit!



Only reason I played to the end.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 18, 2008)

Drunken St. Patty's Brawl FTW

(sry Zelgadis I accidently pos repped you )


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 18, 2008)

-Zelgadis- said:


> Open you're mouth.


Your, and you're a troll....


----------



## DA Dave (Mar 18, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Drunken St. Patty's Brawl FTW
> 
> (sry Zelgadis I accidently pos repped you )


no worries man'g


Skeets said:


> Your, and you're a troll....


Grammar help in the Brawl thread, LIEK THANKS!

And I am not a troll, it was a friendly joke, besides SE mode sucking the game is great pretty much.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 18, 2008)

-Zelgadis- said:


> Grammar help in the Brawl thread, LIEK THANKS!
> 
> And I am not a troll, it was a friendly joke, besides SE mode sucking the game is great pretty much.


Doesn't excuse you from mixing them up...

SSE was fun until you get to the point where you just want to beat it to get the characters.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 18, 2008)

I got bored of SSE after 20% in. I wasn't expecting any interesting storyline from it, considering it being Nintendo and all, but the cut scenes are nice. 

I can also skip through the boring crap and watch the cutscenes on youtube, though.


----------



## DA Dave (Mar 18, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Doesn't excuse you from mixing them up...
> 
> SSE was fun until you get to the point where you just want to beat it to get the characters.


I just played the v/s Mode and unlocked them all that way lol.


Timbers said:


> I got bored of SSE after 20% in. I wasn't expecting any interesting storyline from it, considering it being Nintendo and all, but the cut scenes are nice.
> *
> I can also skip through the boring crap and watch the cutscenes on youtube, though*.



Link plz


----------



## Maycara (Mar 18, 2008)

I love SSE, it was fun. I am serious lol.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 18, 2008)

Only thing I remember about SSE was arguing with my friend over who had to play charecters like Yoshi.


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 18, 2008)

The cutscenes were pretty cool. I liked it when Lucario caught snake in his "stealthy" box, that was pretty funny.


----------



## Riku (Mar 18, 2008)

*Snake...oh snake....Lucario made you look like an idiot.

So I have a question
who do YOU think had the best team up in SSE?

I think for me it was Pikachu and Samus.*


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 18, 2008)

-Zelgadis- said:


> Open you're mouth.



Did I neg you once or something?  You're an ass.  Not even an amusing one.  Ah well.

Oh also, don't diss on other people's spelling/grammar when yours is jacked up.  "You're" should be "your."  Idiot.


----------



## DA Dave (Mar 18, 2008)

It was just a joke, sorry >_>;


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 18, 2008)

Has anyone seen the Ganondorf update on the dojo?  One of his taunts uses his sword and they said "What are you putting it away for? Use it! People tend to make fun of Ganondorf for this."


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 18, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Wikipedia says that Halo 3 earned $170 mil on its first day, which, at $60 a unit, would be about 2.8 million units.  Whilst I know I'll like SSBB more than Halo 3, it definately had more sales.



They also had a worldwide release when Smash did not. Though they did sell a crap load on the first day but I'm not sure if that was in the states the 170 mill or just world wide ( probably the states). 

Either way great sales for the game. 


@Exo

WE have about 15 to 16 people in the channel now ever since brawl came out and we have a team / single player tournament ( with prizes) being set up to.  So its only dead when you arive because you come on at bad times


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 18, 2008)

The Anime Cactus said:


> *Snake...oh snake....Lucario made you look like an idiot.
> 
> So I have a question
> who do YOU think had the best team up in SSE?
> ...



Diddy, Falco and Fox IMO.

Though personally any team that had Luigi, was destined to be the best of em all.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 18, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Has anyone seen the Ganondorf update on the dojo?  One of his taunts uses his sword and they said "What are you putting it away for? Use it! People tend to make fun of Ganondorf for this."


I love that line, myself.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 18, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> @Exo
> 
> WE have about 15 to 16 people in the channel now ever since brawl came out and we have a team / single player tournament ( with prizes) being set up to.  So its only dead when you arive because you come on at bad times


Huh? Didn't even know you guys were having a tournament.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 18, 2008)

Go to the Online Discussion Section.

You will find a thread for the tourney there where you can sign up and crap.

On a different note: I GOT MY WII BACK!!!!

TIME TO BRAWL.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Mar 18, 2008)

I have to say I thought the ideo Falcon and Olimar was hilarious.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 18, 2008)

Johnny Turbo said:


> I have to say I thought the ideo Falcon and Olimar was hilarious.



Those Pikmin didn't even see it coming...


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 18, 2008)

I use wario......for the lulz.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Mar 18, 2008)

nmaster64 said:
			
		

> Seems like someone at Nintendo likes Kirby a lot...



Perhaps...Sakurai?

No, couldn't be...it's not like he created Kirby or anything.[/QUOTE]



			
				Kisune said:
			
		

> Did I neg you once or something? You're an ass. Not even an amusing one. Ah well.
> 
> Oh also, don't diss on other people's spelling/grammar when yours is jacked up. "You're" should be "your." Idiot.



Please stop flaming. Improper grammar is annoying, but so is flaming.



			
				QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> I love that line, myself.



Ganondorf would be so much stronger with a sword.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 18, 2008)

UkkiThePlant said:


> Perhaps...Sakurai?
> 
> No, couldn't be...it's not like he created Kirby or anything.







> Please stop flaming. Improper grammar is annoying, but so is flaming.
> 
> 
> 
> Ganondorf would be so much stronger with a sword.



If Ganon used a sword instead, he would be another copy of Ike.

A slow powerhouse.

We already have one with a sword, why another?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 18, 2008)

so is there a Ilia Trophy?


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 18, 2008)

There has to be.^^^

I don't see why not. lol


----------



## Hentai (Mar 18, 2008)

Question: 

How do you play? With Wii mote or with classic? Whats the best?


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 18, 2008)

Huzzah,I'm getting my copy of brawl tonight.
Sadly I have school tomorrow :/


----------



## Akuma (Mar 18, 2008)

Im haveing trouble beating boss battles on intense, any suggestion for characters?


----------



## Kiyoshi_Hinata (Mar 18, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> so is there a Ilia Trophy?



There is.



Taking screenshots is very fun.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 18, 2008)

Gah, I still have yet to get the Agitha trophy

I';ve gotten every othe LoZ: TP trophy except her :\


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 18, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Im haveing trouble beating boss battles on intense, any suggestion for characters?



My suggestion is we find Sakurai and beat his ass for not letting use just use a damn hammer... 

In all seriousness, Kirby and Metaknight seem to be pretty good picks. Also if you get really lucky with some Charizard, that overB does REE-FRIGGIN-DICK-U- damage...


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 18, 2008)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Question:
> 
> How do you play? With Wii mote or with classic? Whats the best?





Majority of SSBB players tend to stick with the Gamecube controller.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey,since im about to get my copy,I'd like to know what did you guys first do when you got brawl?
Do SSE?


----------



## desjr (Mar 18, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Im haveing trouble beating boss battles on intense, any suggestion for characters?



Use charizard and just spam his over b rock move.It does massive damage to the bosses and I found its just about the fastest way.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 18, 2008)

No, beat Classic mode on Normal TO GET TEH FARUKON


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 18, 2008)

But I dun really care bout C.Falcon D:

*anti flame sheild*


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 18, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> But I dun really care bout C.Falcon D:
> 
> *anti flame sheild*



You need to be slapped with a flame whip.

D:<


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 18, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> But I dun really care bout C.Falcon D:
> 
> *anti flame sheild*



Do SSE then, so you can unlock most to of the "secret" characters.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 18, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> But I dun really care bout C.Falcon D:
> 
> *anti flame sheild*



[YOUTUBE]FFtw7qW7Vcw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]0eHXctLXmtk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 18, 2008)

Sorry Goofy D: I don't like whips...but I like fire..

Yeah I was thinkin of doing SSE.

I dun care NM,and that final falcon punch has been overussed D:<


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 18, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> I dun care NM,and that final falcon punch has been overussed D:<




[YOUTUBE]nlPvXN7Bzxg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 18, 2008)

Is anyone else mad that captain falcon got nerfed for brawl? He was one of my mains in melee.


----------



## Akira (Mar 18, 2008)

> But I dun really care bout C.Falcon D:
> 
> *anti flame sheild*



That is Heresy.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 18, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Is anyone else mad that captain falcon got nerfed for brawl? He was one of my mains in melee.



The nerfing of the Cap, Jiggs, and Ganon makes me cry tears of manliness...


----------



## desjr (Mar 18, 2008)

Does anyone know how to get 5 kills in cruel brawl? I tried hanging on to the ledge with Ike then dropping and up b over and over again but was only able to get 3 kills that way.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 18, 2008)

desjr said:


> Does anyone know how to get 5 kills in cruel brawl? I tried hanging on to the ledge with Ike then dropping and up b over and over again but was only able to get 3 kills that way.



I got 5 that way, 10 using Kirby and a similar method...

Also Ike spam upB using well-timed counters and smash for kills works...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 18, 2008)

some in a diferent forum posted this images which are funny and Pwn

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jazz (Mar 18, 2008)

Haha, oh wow.  Two Falcon Pun ches connecting destroy the world XD


----------



## Shika-Chou (Mar 18, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Is anyone else mad that captain falcon got nerfed for brawl? He was one of my mains in melee.



There were various characters who were nerfed for Brawl. Though it's fun trying to relearn a new style of play and find new characters to play as so I'm not so disappointed~


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 18, 2008)

I am kind of happy they nerfed Falcon, he was too strong and fast. And I am starting to see Peach didn't get nerfed so much, she's actually strong as hell and its just the one movie I used the most isn't as useful.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 18, 2008)

Nerfing Falcon is blasphemy 

I hate how nerfed he is


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 18, 2008)

Peach FTW.


----------



## Shika-Chou (Mar 18, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I am kind of happy they nerfed Falcon, he was too strong and fast. And I am starting to see Peach didn't get nerfed so much, she's actually strong as hell and its just the one movie I used the most isn't as useful.




but her downsmash...
and her turnips don't fly as far. It's so fun to gimp people with them xD


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 18, 2008)

Mario said:


> Nerfing Falcon is blasphemy
> 
> I hate how nerfed he is



Funny, I like how nerfed he is, he spent two games over powered and got what he deserved. I have fun beating him up with weak character now. 

Oh and Sonic ended up being pretty lame, the only thing good about him is his special, and its more obnoxious and unfair than most considering it last far too long. I kind of wish they hadn't added specials into the game and it makes me kind of want to just cut that item off when I play.



Shika-Chou said:


> but her downsmash...
> and her turnips don't fly as far. It's so fun to gimp people with them xD



I do miss the twirl, but I have made due with how aireal she is now. I love being able to fly and fight and the like. And then her push and butt bump are stronger, as is the umbrella.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 18, 2008)

...

Tourneyfag attitude... Hmmm....


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 18, 2008)

Agreed.

Anything anti-Falcon is blasphemy and should be swiftly dealt with a Knee of Justice...


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 18, 2008)

I should be impaled in the face with a giant purple knee?

D:

and I didn't know C.falcon dealt with any kind of religion...


----------



## Ronin (Mar 18, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Anything anti-Falcon is blasphemy and should be swiftly dealt with a Knee of Justice...



Mos def, I have said it before. The Justice Knee is the answer to all of life's questions and if you think one of those answers is wrong you can enjoy a face full of skull shattering Justice Knee.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 18, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> I should be impaled in the face with a giant purple knee?
> 
> D:
> 
> and I didn't know C.falcon dealt with any kind of religion...



Falcon Punchanism is not a religion, it is a way of life.

You do not not submit your life to odd rules like religion, you just FALCON PUNCH all who fuck with you.


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 18, 2008)

desjr said:


> Does anyone know how to get 5 kills in cruel brawl? I tried hanging on to the ledge with Ike then dropping and up b over and over again but was only able to get 3 kills that way.



I used metaknight and just hung on the ledge and jumped away to get the Ai to kill themselves.

I also beat it with marth by dropping from the ledge and using his up-b to grab on again. If you time it right they will take damage and still won't be able to touch you. After a while it raises their percents to a high enough level for it to kill them. Plus they sometime kill themselves. I got 8 doing this, but I died cause I got lazy and messed up the timing.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 18, 2008)

Can't say I believe Falcon is nerfed.  He's just a s great as how he was in the previous two games.


----------



## korbaton (Mar 18, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]xNvbPzSTpPI[/YOUTUBE]

Falcon PUNCH! Kirby style.

Still funny.

And I hate to say it, but I do think the old Captain's knockback has been knocked down a notch.


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 18, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> Can't say I believe Falcon is nerfed.  He's just a s great as how he was in the previous two games.



No he isn't his only good kill moves are his knee of doom (which is hard to land) and his dair kick which everyone expects so they dodge. 

Falcon Punch kills easy, but it is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too slow. You can never use it against anyone good.

He was great in melee because you could combo with his moves so easily.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 18, 2008)

Cpt. Falcon is the definition of nerf...

If his true awesomeness were in the game he could just Falcon Punch the ground and the stage would explode...


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 18, 2008)

It would have made up for his fail if his Final Smash was the epic FALCON PUCH from that video.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 18, 2008)

But instead it's a kickass cinematic :\

EDIT: Nmaster, add me.  I added you.


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 18, 2008)

damn straight 
i need someone to fight


----------



## Solid Snake (Mar 18, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> I also beat it with marth by dropping from the ledge and using his up-b to grab on again. If you time it right they will take damage and still won't be able to touch you. After a while it raises their percents to a high enough level for it to kill them. Plus they sometime kill themselves. I got 8 doing this, but I died cause I got lazy and messed up the timing.


Did the same concept with Ike but instead of dropping straight down, jump away from the platform (they will follow you) and glide back before you Aether. The last strike should send them flying straight down even if they haven't accumulated any damage (unless they're the green Kirby alloy) just as you grab back onto the ledge. Got 16 before I screwed up.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 18, 2008)

Or you can just try FIGHTING regularly...


----------



## FFLN (Mar 18, 2008)

Hayato Gokudera said:


> Or you can just try FIGHTING regularly...



I got 2 doing that.


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 18, 2008)

no one does that anymore


----------



## Jazz (Mar 18, 2008)

Guys, who wants to fight?:


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 18, 2008)

Mario said:


> Guys, who wants to fight?:



I would, but I don't know how to find my WEP key. 
My computer is all weird. Damn you bootleg windows XP.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 18, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> no one does that anymore



Why not? Good test of skills, I'd say.



FFLN said:


> I got 2 doing that.



At least you try.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 18, 2008)

Mario said:


> ...
> 
> Tourneyfag attitude... Hmmm....





nmaster64 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Anything anti-Falcon is blasphemy and should be swiftly dealt with a Knee of Justice...



Whiny bitch attitudes, deal with it. This is just why I don't consort with most Melee and Brawl players...they say dumb shit like this.

And tourney ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), give my a damn break.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 18, 2008)

Mario said:


> Guys, who wants to fight?:



Lets brawl, you degenerate bastard.


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 18, 2008)

Hayato Gokudera said:


> Why not? Good test of skills, I'd say.



Cruel Brawl tis impossible. 

I got hit with the first hit of a jab combo and got KO'ed. Thats why you have to exploit the crappy AI. 

And the crappy AI makes it even harder to fight fairly. They attack randomly you don't know when to dodge.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 18, 2008)

HELLZ YEAH BIATCHES
I JUST GOT MY COPY,EVEN THOUGH IT WAS PROBALY OUTSIDE FOR LIKE 30 MINUTES.

*goes play*


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 18, 2008)

anyone up for a game or five??


----------



## Ronin (Mar 18, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> HELLZ YEAH BIATCHES
> I JUST GOT MY COPY,EVEN THOUGH IT WAS PROBALY OUTSIDE FOR LIKE 30 MINUTES.
> 
> *goes play*



Whats your FC?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 18, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Cruel Brawl tis impossible.
> 
> I got hit with the first hit of a jab combo and got KO'ed. Thats why you have to exploit the crappy AI.
> 
> And the crappy AI makes it even harder to fight fairly. They attack randomly you don't know when to dodge.



I killed three, but I just got lucky, they had set themselves up for it.


----------



## Luffy-Kaizokuou (Mar 18, 2008)

anyone who ants to fight me PM me i'd rather not add ppl who don't wanna fight so that's why i'd rather ppl ask me


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 18, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Cruel Brawl tis impossible.
> 
> I got hit with the first hit of a jab combo and got KO'ed. Thats why you have to exploit the crappy AI.
> 
> And the crappy AI makes it even harder to fight fairly. They attack randomly you don't know when to dodge.



I suddenly feel the urge to try it now...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 18, 2008)

Got 12 kills with Ganondorf in Cruel and i can still improve... it's too easy to abuse of the AI indeed... you can lure them to the edge and when they attempt to attack you you jump off, go up+B, grab edge, press A to climb hitting them, jump back and meteor one or two at a time... they also jump over their companions apparently... making it even easier if more than one jumps for you... it's all about the edgehogging... but they always get lucky hits when you're going up+b or when you jump back
>/ _ \>...

Olimar is also good cause his pikmin hit the alloys and they hit the floor/ceiling being sent to the bottom due to the rebound... haven't tried others... probably Ike can do it as well with aether...


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 18, 2008)

Hayato Gokudera said:


> I suddenly feel the urge to try it now...



Don't. The best I did was 4 kills in like 25 tries of fighting fairly. I got 8 kills in 4 tries haxxing the Ai. And got 5 on my first try with Metaknight.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 18, 2008)

^Aw, damn.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 18, 2008)

Don't listen to that and Try Cruel... you need to kill (or rather make them kill themselves?... lol...) 5 in a row with a character in solo to get the unlockable Liquid Snake sticker and the red alloy trophy...

you want a complete collection right?... also having all the stickers unlocks something else...


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 18, 2008)

What does having all the stickers unlock?!


----------



## Maycara (Mar 18, 2008)

Hayato Gokudera said:


> What does having all the stickers unlock?!



A trip to chucky cheese.....


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 18, 2008)

To any of the Australian players here, apparently we get it in June.

Link removed


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 19, 2008)

Minzara said:


> A trip to chucky cheese.....



OH SHI-- NO WAII!


----------



## Allen89 (Mar 19, 2008)

Did anyone else here feel the last level of the SSE painfully long and repetitive?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 19, 2008)

Allen89 said:


> Did anyone else here feel the last level of the SSE painfully long and repetitive?



It was.

I'm just glad I finished it all.


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 19, 2008)

All I know is I won't be touching that mode anytime soon....or ever again.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 19, 2008)

I just got my 13 Cruel Brawl record... and i give up.. i can't take out more than 13... when i'm at 10 they start coming closer but one of them always stay out of my reach for when i return... i punch everyone away and then that one just forward a my ass out DX...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 19, 2008)

I honestly do feel the final stage in SSE takes the cake of the worst final scenario in a Nintendo game of this decade.

And I am going to stand by that, hopefully with some who agree.


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 19, 2008)

There's probably something out there that's worst. However, it was indeed very BAD. It's like they ran out of time for the game and decided, "Fuck this, the multiplayer is good enough, let's just put all the previous stages together and make em do it again!" 

Well, the entire SSE  other than the cutscenes was pretty dull and horribly bad, so they couldn't have made the final stages any better no matter how hard they tried.

On a side note, Woohoo, I finally have all characters. I just unlocked the pirate ship map today, and man it brings back so many good memories. I feel nostalgic playing some maps, don't you guys do too?

And what is this cruel brawl i keep hearing? Is it like fighting insanely  hard computers or something?


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 19, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> I honestly do feel the final stage in SSE takes the cake of the worst final scenario in a Nintendo game of this decade.
> 
> And I am going to stand by that, hopefully with some who agree.



Yeah that last part was a pain.  I had to use a map.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 19, 2008)

Weeeee its fun to be alone in the world, I loved SSE, even the last part was fun to me. Guess i'm wierd, lol.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 19, 2008)

The last level of Brawl can't possibly be as bad as that anus level from Halo 3.  Fuck, now that level _really_ sucked.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 19, 2008)

17% done with SSE. Don't think I'll ever get any further than that. I'll just grind 500 or whatever CPU matches to get my characters, thank you very much :B


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 19, 2008)

The Anus level in Halo 3 was actually pretty fun. And good luck with those 500 matches hehe .


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 19, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> I honestly do feel the final stage in SSE takes the cake of the worst final scenario in a Nintendo game of this decade.
> 
> And I am going to stand by that, hopefully with some who agree.



100% Fuckin' Agreed.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Mar 19, 2008)

Drizzt 'Do Urden said:


> The Anus level in Halo 3 was actually pretty fun. And good luck with those 500 matches hehe .



The Anus level was horrible and almost made me throw the game out of the window.


----------



## temporarymadness (Mar 19, 2008)

when oh when will it come out in my forsaken country?


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 19, 2008)

temporarymadness said:


> when oh when will it come out in my forsaken country?



Kosovo?  Kazakhstan?


----------



## temporarymadness (Mar 19, 2008)

the Philippines TwT


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 19, 2008)

so can the galeboomerang pick items?


----------



## Erogami (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm still disappointed that Isaac from Golden Sun didn't make it into this game...


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 19, 2008)

Ok guys, I am ready to distribute my SSBB code.

I shall begin with my hit list and then branch off from there.

PM me for battles, cuz I might miss you.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 19, 2008)

it is true that Link recovery was nerfed?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 19, 2008)

Erogami said:


> I'm still disappointed that Isaac from Golden Sun didn't make it into this game...



He is in the game, as an AT.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 19, 2008)

Erogami said:


> I'm still disappointed that Isaac from Golden Sun didn't make it into this game...


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 19, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> The last level of Brawl can't possibly be as bad as that anus level from Halo 3.  Fuck, now that level _really_ sucked.



You mean "Cortana". I swear I spent like a quarter of my time playing the Halo campaign on that level. So hard and annoying.

Issac looks so pussy. I am glad he is not in this game.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 19, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> You mean "Cortana". I swear I spent like a quarter of my time playing the Halo campaign on that level. So hard and annoying.
> 
> Issac looks so pussy. I am glad he is not in this game.



Ike looks sort of like a sissy as well.

But who's complaining?

He's a freakin badass.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 19, 2008)

He wears half a bra


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 19, 2008)

Need some ideas for created stages.

What do you guys have?


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 19, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Ike looks sort of like a sissy as well.
> 
> But who's complaining?
> 
> He's a freakin badass.



Ike is manly. Almost as manly as captain falcon.

Marth is also manly in a girly kinda way

edit:What the hell why aren't the effects working?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 19, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> it is true that Link recovery was nerfed?



If anything very slightly.

I don't know if the "bomb recovery" is possible anymore. Or I can't seem to do in Brawl like I did in Melee.

Bomb Recovery: 

Basically pull out a bomb when your drifting back towards the stage after been knocked off. Throw the bomb up into the air above you, Up and B into the bomb (explode) then use Up and B again.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 19, 2008)

Why was this issac guy wanted so much?
Not THAT cool


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 19, 2008)

Marth got cut in half.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 19, 2008)

Stop stealing from Shodai


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Mar 19, 2008)

Erogami said:


> I'm still disappointed that Isaac from Golden Sun didn't make it into this game...



He's an Assist Trophy; he did make it in.


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 19, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> Need some ideas for created stages.
> 
> What do you guys have?



Have you made "The Cage" yet?

Or try making, what I like to call "Stone Hopper". It's a stage with a whole bunch o springs every where. Making a gigantic aerial battle.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 19, 2008)

Describe the cage.

I have Stone Hopper but I call it Springo because I'm lame.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Mar 19, 2008)

Wheres the Bonk rep in this game the TGx-16 being on the virtuall console demands It.


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 19, 2008)

Mario said:


> Stop stealing from Shodai



How do you know shodai didn't steal it from me


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 19, 2008)

I forgot to post my updated character chart (not that its that big as deal since Japan and the US already have Brawl) yestoday so here it it, Ganondorf's art has been added, only three more characters to go.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 19, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Marth got raped in half.


Fixed.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 19, 2008)

Screw Marth I'm done with Marth. 
If anyone can draw something proving he's gay on my sig I will rep.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 19, 2008)

Marth said:


> Screw Marth I'm done with Marth.
> If anyone can draw something proving he's gay on my sig I will rep.


You gonna change your username as well?


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 19, 2008)

Marth said:


> Screw Marth I'm done with Marth.
> If anyone can draw something proving he's gay on my sig I will rep.



lmao


----------



## K-deps (Mar 19, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> You gonna change your username as well?



Yea changing it to K-deps 
My "smash name"
And I'm maining Diddy

Also is my modfuck annoying?


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 19, 2008)

It's hilarious.

Also Marth proof-of-gay coming...


----------



## K-deps (Mar 19, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> It's hilarious.
> 
> Also Marth proof-of-gay coming...



cool i need new sig


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 19, 2008)

Well yeah im pretty pissed.
Throughout my version,I keep getting errors.
I cant get past the part in SSE the abandoned Zoo with Lucas cause it's unaccessible because I get an error.
Then events 19? on hard.
Then normal time sometimes.
It's fuxin lame.
So I take it out and there's a little scratch,like an itty bitty scratch,and I just got it last night.
So what the hell?
Should I email gamestop? I ordered it overline.
I think im desperate enough to get one from a store and waste money,this is sorta bull.
I really wanted to play SSE too.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 19, 2008)

Sure why not


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm online if anyone's up for some matches.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'll be on in a few .-.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 19, 2008)

Tenshi are u T O?? if so good match


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh man obsessed with Marth and R.O.B. Never knew R.O.B. was this good.


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 19, 2008)

Marth said:


> cool i need new sig



I might steal your sig then. Marth is my main. I probobly won't use it on this forum though.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't understand R.O.B. yet. He's taking a lot of getting used to, for me. XD


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 19, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> Tenshi are u T O?? if so good match



That's Terrell Owens


----------



## K-deps (Mar 19, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> I might steal your sig then. Marth is my main. I probobly won't use it on this forum though.



Well I have to see if nmaster makes a good enough gay marth thing. And if he doesn't you should ask Ryoshi first.


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for the matches, Spencer. Your Pit is really good. We were going back and forth. 

But once again Lucas + lag = DEATH. Got raped in that round because of it.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 19, 2008)

Well good games Tenshi....3-3 I wish we went one more....damn...anyway they were close. Your really good.
lol yea the Lucas one was funny..well I had to go to bed soon anyway or my mom would kill me, so have a good night and good day tomorrow everyone!


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 19, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> I might steal your sig then. Marth is my main. I probobly won't use it on this forum though.



You can use it. But you have to credit me.


I got tomorrow off. So anyone ready to have a few matches please say so.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 19, 2008)

Damn, I can't believe after all that I still suck. 

I still can't decide who I'm going to focus on, as I keep switching from Snake to MetaKnight to Toon Link to Ganandorf and to Luigi.  It never stops.


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 19, 2008)

Sorry for the disconnect at the start of that match, Mario. Internet signal died. >_>

Be back in a sec.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 19, 2008)

Alright, I'll get on


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 19, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Damn, I can't believe after all that I still suck.
> 
> I still can't decide who I'm going to focus on, as I keep switching from Snake to MetaKnight to Toon Link to Ganandorf and to Luigi.  It never stops.



You can't main Toon because I do 


lol


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 19, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> You can't main Toon because I do
> 
> 
> lol


 
Toon Link is a fucking beast, that's why. 

Mid-air down A is a fucking finishing move.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 19, 2008)

So how is the lag and people's internet connections now as opposed to when Brawl first launched?


----------



## ViЯaL (Mar 19, 2008)

What's NF's opinion of Olimar?


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 19, 2008)

i'm awaiting registration from:

ukki

ronin

blind itachi

skeets

duy

donkey show

ssj3g

goofy

vince

exo

lordg

and coker

MY FC is : 1076-9930-5391

please add me back


and good game Tenshioni and mario


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 19, 2008)

☆Penis Waffle☆ said:


> What's NF's opinion of Olimar?



He takes a whole to get used to but his FS pwns.

Is there a tier list out?


----------



## Ronin (Mar 19, 2008)

Gon said:


> He takes a whole to get used to but his FS pwns.
> 
> Is there a tier list out?



No tier list yet.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 19, 2008)

PRIMA's character ratings according to the stratedgy guide


*Spoiler*: __ 



BOWSER
Offense: 7
Defense: 5
Projectile: 3
Final Smash: 7
Throwing Ability: 8
Speed: 1
Overall: 7

CAPTAIN FALCON
Offense: 8
Defense: 7
Projectile: -
Final Smash: 6
Throwing Ability: 10
Speed: 10
Overall: 8
(And those are the reasons why he's my main)

DIDDY KONG
Offense: 8
Defense: 7
Projectile: 8
Final Smash: 7
Throwing Ability: 6
Speed: 10
Overall: 8

DONKEY KONG
Offense: 6
Defense: 5
Projectile: -
Final Smash: 6
Throwing Ability: 8
Speed: 6
Overall: 6

FALCO
Offense: 7
Defense: 7
Projectile: 7
Final Smash: 9
Throwing Ability: 7
Speed: 10
Overall: 7

FOX
Offense: 6
Defense: 4
Projectile: 10
Final Smash: 9
Throwing Ability: 7
Speed: 10
Overall: 6

GANONDORF
Offense: 7
Defense: 3
Projectile: -
Final Smash: 7
Throwing Ability: 7
Speed: 3
Overall: 6

ICE CLIMBERS
Offense: 7
Defense: 5
Projectile: 5
Final Smash: 8
Throwing Ability: 8
Speed: 6
Overall: 6

IKE
Offense: 8
Defense: 7
Projectile: -
Final Smash: 4
Throwing Ability: 6
Speed: 5
Overall: 6

JIGGLYPUFF
Offense: 8
Defense: 10
Projectile: -
Final Smash: 8
Throwing Ability: 4
Speed: 5
Overall: 7

KING DEDEDE
Offense: 7
Defense: 7
Projectile: 6
Final Smash: 7
Throwing Ability: 7
Speed: 4
Overall: 7

KIRBY
Offense: 5
Defense: 5
Projectile: -
Final Smash: 6
Throwing Ability: 7
Speed: 6
Overall: 5

LINK
Offense: 7
Defense: 7
Projectile: 10
Final Smash: 7
Throwing Ability: 3
Speed: 6
Overall: 7

LUCARIO
Offense: 7
Defense: 9
Projectile: 8
Final Smash: 4
Throwing Ability: 6
Speed: 6
Overall: 7

LUCAS
Offense: 8
Defense: 7
Projectile: 9
Final Smash: 7
Throwing Ability: 7
Speed: 7
Overall: 7

LUIGI
Offense: 7
Defense: 4
Projectile: 6
Final Smash: 5
Throwing Ability: 7
Speed: 6
Overall: 6

MARIO
Offense: 7
Defense: 6
Projectile: 7
Final Smash: 8
Throwing Ability: 7
Speed: 7
Overall: 7

MARTH
Offense: 9
Defense: 8
Projectile: -
Final Smash: 8
Throwing Ability: 9
Speed: 7
Overall: 9

META KNIGHT
Offense: 6
Defense: 8
Projectile: -
Final Smash: 4
Throwing Ability: 6
Speed: 8
Overall: 6

MR. GAME & WATCH
Offense: 7
Defense: 4
Projectile: 5
Final Smash: 5
Throwing Ability: 7
Speed: 7
Overall: 6

NESS
Offense: 8
Defense: 7
Projectile: 9
Final Smash: 7
Throwing Ability: 8
Speed: 6
Overall: 7

OLIMAR
Offense: 5
Defense: 3
Projectile: 7
Final Smash: 9
Throwing Ability: 6
Speed: 6
Overall: 5

PEACH
Offense: 8
Defense: 8
Projectile: 7
Final Smash: 6
Throwing Ability: 6
Speed: 6
Overall: 8

PIKACHU
Offense: 6
Defense: 5
Projectile: 6
Final Smash: 4
Throwing Ability: 7
Speed: 10
Overall: 5

PIT
Offense: 7
Defense: 3
Projectile: 9
Final Smash: 7
Throwing Ability: 7
Speed: 5
Overall: 7

POKEMON TRAINER
Offense: 7
Defense: 8
Projectile: 5
Final Smash: 8
Throwing Ability: 6
Speed: 7
Overall: 7

R.O.B.
Offense: 5
Defense: 7
Projectile: 7
Final Smash: 4
Throwing Ability: 6
Speed: 6
Overall: 6

SAMUS
Offense: 7
Defense: 5
Projectile: 8
Final Smash: 7
Throwing Ability: 5
Speed: 6
Overall: 6

SHEIK
Offense: 7
Defense: 7
Projectile: 7
Final Smash: 7
Throwing Ability: 8
Speed: 9
Overall: 7

SNAKE
Offense: 8
Defense: 5
Projectile: 9
Final Smash: 8
Throwing Ability: 7
Speed: 4
Overall: 8

SONIC
Offense: 8
Defense: 5
Projectile: -
Final Smash: 7
Throwing Ability: 6
Speed: 10
Overall: 7

TOON LINK
Offense: 8
Defense: 7
Projectile: 10
Final Smash: 7
Throwing Ability: 3
Speed: 7
Overall: 8

WARIO
Offense: 6
Defense: 4
Projectile: -
Final Smash: 6
Throwing Ability: 7
Speed: 6
Overall: 5

WOLF
Offense: 8
Defense: 8
Projectile: 7
Final Smash: 9
Throwing Ability: 5
Speed: 6
Overall: 8

YOSHI
Offense: 5
Defense: 5
Projectile: 6
Final Smash: 7
Throwing Ability: 5
Speed: 7
Overall: 5

ZELDA
Offense: 6
Defense: 5
Projectile: 6
Final Smash: 7
Throwing Ability: 6
Speed: 7
Overall: 6

ZERO SUIT SAMUS
Offense: 8
Defense: 6
Projectile: 7
Final Smash: -
Throwing Ability: 5
Speed: 8
Overall: 7




Gripe or cheer as you wish.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 19, 2008)

☆Penis Waffle☆ said:


> What's NF's opinion of Olimar?


Top Tier.



CaptainAWB said:


> PRIMA's character ratings according to the stratedgy guide
> 
> Gripe or cheer as you wish.


No griping or cheering should be had, only ignoring. PRIMA is a joke, and ranking characters before the game released is even more of a joke...


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 20, 2008)

Hayato Gokudera said:


> So how is the lag and people's internet connections now as opposed to when Brawl first launched?



Can someone answer this please?


----------



## Maycara (Mar 20, 2008)

Hayato Gokudera said:


> Can someone answer this please?



It depends on the person connection really. Like mine sucks ass atm, so I tend to lag. But if ur connection is good, not as much lag, Still a bit always though sadly.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 20, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> PRIMA's character ratings according to the stratedgy guide
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Stats aren't what make characters better than others.
People shouldn't take stats too seriously.

A character with perfect stats will never be better than a character with great normals and an abusable technique.


----------



## OMG! Dj (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow, just because you use diddy as your main, you completely hate your old main, that makes sense.


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 20, 2008)

Prima's list of stats is complete bullshit. Bowser having less offense and defense then C Falcon? That is a whole bunch of bull. I like how Fox, an arguably top tier character, has an overall rating of 6, while a lot of crappy characters like Jiggly-puff score up to 7 or 8. 

Here's my tier list, it's not 100% accurate, just imo:

Top Tier:
Fox
Wolf
Marth
Falco
Pit

High Tier:
Ike
Toon Link
C. Falcon
Diddy Kong
King D3
Meta Knight
Shiek
Luigi
Ganondorf
Olimar
Peach
Zero Suit Samus
Wario

Mid Tier:
PK trainer
Pikachu
Sonic
ROB
Lucas
Ness
Link
Snake
Donkey Kong
Mr. G and W
Samus
Mario
Lucario

Low Tier:
Zelda
Bowser
Kirby
Yoshi
Jiggly Puff


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 20, 2008)

One of the better lists I've seen except that Falco and Wolf are not top tier. Swap them out for Olimar and Toon Link and I think you're much closer.

Also swap Ganondorf and Kirby...lol @ high tier Ganon...


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 20, 2008)

Glad to see most of the mains I'll be using may fall into top and high tiers.

And thanks for the answer, Minz.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 20, 2008)

Low Tier Zelda is silly too.  High at the least.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 20, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Low Tier Zelda is silly too.  High at the least.



Oh shi-, I didn't even notice that one, lol...

Yeah, Zelda > Sheik, true story.


----------



## skysnake44 (Mar 20, 2008)

Only 9 more challenges left......and they're all insane lol. Not looking forward to boss battles on intense.


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 20, 2008)

I make Ganondorf seem High Tier


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 20, 2008)

Ok, I've been listening to your opinions, and so have changed this up a bit. I'm gonna keep Falco up there, as I strongly belief he deserves to be up there.

Top Tier:
Olimar
Wolf
Marth
Falco
Pit
Toon Link

High Tier:
Ike
Fox
C. Falcon
Diddy Kong
King D3
Meta Knight
Shiek
Luigi
Peach
Zero Suit Samus
Wario
Zelda

Mid Tier:
Kirby
Ganondorf
PK trainer
Pikachu
Sonic
ROB
Lucas
Ness
Link
Snake
Donkey Kong
Mr. G and W
Samus
Mario
Lucario

Low Tier:
Bowser
Yoshi
Jiggly Puff


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 20, 2008)

Your deluding yourself... 

Falco and Wolf are high tier... :can


----------



## Maycara (Mar 20, 2008)

Hayato Gokudera said:


> Glad to see most of the mains I'll be using may fall into top and high tiers.
> 
> And thanks for the answer, Minz.



Np...


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 20, 2008)

Is that an old tier list?  I'm getting a little fed up with Zelda, not a good choice for a beginner such as myself.  She's a giant slow moving target and aiming the fire is tiresome.  

Also, the menu music is really starting to get on my nerves.  Is there any way to change it?


----------



## Maycara (Mar 20, 2008)

Kitsune said:


> Is that an old tier list?  I'm getting a little fed up with Zelda, not a good choice for a beginner such as myself.  She's a giant slow moving target and aiming the fire is tiresome.
> 
> Also, the menu music is really starting to get on my nerves.  Is there any way to change it?



yes, its in options i believe, you have two music choices....


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 20, 2008)

I've got 3 or 4 actually...


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 20, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Your deluding yourself...
> 
> Falco and Wolf are high tier... :can



Nope, I don't believe Falco is only in High Tier. I'm not a guy who ignores other's opinions, but until you show me a replay proving me otherwise, I will stick with Falco being in Top.

Btw, DK, I really  think that the there needs to be a new thread just for Tier discussion. Everytime a Smash Bros game releases, tiers wars always pop up, and a lot of other forums have made threads dedicated to dealing with it.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 20, 2008)

Not a soul in the Smash community shares that sentiment, many would argue he's not even high tier...

Wolf's one of my mains and I can admit he's not quite top tier, and he's almost certainly a bit better than Falco...

Edit: I lurked the Tier Discussion on the Smash Boards. I found one guy who placed him top tier, and he was swiftly "lol n00b"ed away. Most place him "upper middle" or high tier...


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 20, 2008)

Fine, I will agree that falco is not Top, but he's at least high.

Oh, and the person in Smash Boards isn't me .


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 20, 2008)

I agree he's high, I think he's a bit underrated because people are so upset by what they did to his shine. But the whole SF Team is High tier, Fox being Top...

Also:


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 20, 2008)

Unfortunately, I'm in a situation where I can't go online to Brawl . Though from what I heard, it lags a lot, and basically sucks.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 20, 2008)

It lags depending upon the connection of each person. So it's not too bad.

Also, I don't use Mario much, so I haven't figured it out yet, but what's the use of his new down + B? It seems a bit slow to keep players from recovering and its charge doesn't last too long. So far it doesn't seem too useful. Any Mario players here that use it?


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 20, 2008)

The new ability of mario is indeed a strange one. My guess is it's useful for hitting targets who turtle, are trying to get back on stage, etc. Other than that, I  really prefer his tornado attack to be down + b instead of down + a.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 20, 2008)

Woot, i've offically unlocked every stage in the game. lol Ya it took me awhile...was playing online too much....


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Mar 20, 2008)

yes i have the game but still will comment on dojo.  75 meters seems awesome. (need to unlock that) Donkey Kong special moves seems like nothings changed (haven't played him much) Item Encyclepedia is cool. R.O.B. is awesome to have in the game I guess. Snapshots galore was cool. Mr. Game and Watch is better I think. Game And Watch Flat Zone 2 is awesome.  Flat Zone 2 music is awesome. Hidden masterpieces is good. Secret Melee stages is good. Latecomer assist trophies is awesome. (still only have up to ray mk 3 so far). Boss Strategies is good. Ganondorf is good i think he was made better. Pokemon Encyclepia is awesome. and Smash Taunt is awesome. 

Subspace Emissary was good I think  Tabuu was hard but i think me and my brother beat him on our second try

oh yeah I fought Mario he won one match and I won one then I had to do things and couldnt fight.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 20, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> yes i have the game but still will comment on dojo.  *75 meters seems awesome.* (need to unlock that) Donkey Kong special moves seems like nothings changed (haven't played him much) Item Encyclepedia is cool. R.O.B. is awesome to have in the game I guess. Snapshots galore was cool. Mr. Game and Watch is better I think. Game And Watch Flat Zone 2 is awesome.  Flat Zone 2 music is awesome. Hidden masterpieces is good. Secret Melee stages is good. Latecomer assist trophies is awesome. (still only have up to ray mk 3 so far). Boss Strategies is good. Ganondorf is good i think he was made better. Pokemon Encyclepia is awesome. and Smash Taunt is awesome.
> 
> Subspace Emissary was good I think  Tabuu was hard but i think me and my brother beat him on our second try
> 
> oh yeah I fought Mario he won one match and I won one then I had to do things and couldnt fight.


Prepare to be highly disappointed.


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 20, 2008)

So much for u-d-u for that Snake thing: Dojo reveal that to do FOx/Wolf/Falco and Snake codec, all u have to do is  Smash down taunt.

@ those who were talking about tiers:  *TIERS ARE FOR QUEERS!  *smash everyone who meation tiers with a wii-mote and nunchuck*

*Tiers are for Queers was brought to u by Dr. Wright and his campain of "tiers are for queers" from Smash Kingdom Melee.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of tiers either, but ehh..it gives people something to do if they want to give an indepth analysis of each character. Excluding a few characters, I think most are pretty balanced. I'd say tiers usually just go into the favor of a player's preference. It's like going to IGNs forum and asking them what the best gaming console is. It's a loaded question.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 20, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> So much for u-d-u for that Snake thing: Dojo reveal that to do FOx/Wolf/Falco and Snake codec, all u have to do is  Smash down taunt.
> 
> @ those who were talking about tiers:  *TIERS ARE FOR QUEERS!  *smash everyone who meation tiers with a wii-mote and nunchuck*
> 
> *Tiers are for Queers was brought to u by Dr. Wright and his campain of "tiers are for queers" from Smash Kingdom Melee.



I fuckin' lol'd when I saw that.

You can hit them with the wiimote, the wiimote and nunchuck, the classic controller, the gamecube controller or, if you're using a wireless gamecube controller, take out a battery and ram it in their eye.


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 20, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I'm not a big fan of tiers either, but ehh..it gives people something to do if they want to give an indepth analysis of each character. Excluding a few characters, I think most are pretty balanced. I'd say tiers usually just go into the favor of a player's preference. It's like going to IGNs forum and asking them what the best gaming console is. It's a loaded question.



meh....for me...the greatest Smash player are those who can master all the charaters and stages (NOW ADDING ALL THE MOTES!)



the_sloth said:


> I fuckin' lol'd when I saw that.
> 
> You can hit them with the wiimote, the wiimote and nunchuck, the classic controller, the gamecube controller or, if you're using a wireless gamecube controller, take out a battery and ram it in their eye.



yeah....I lol when I saw it.


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 20, 2008)

Top tier:

Metaknight
Toon Link
Marth
Wolf
Falco
Olimar

You can't deny it. They are the best chars in the game and the hardest to fight. They combo easy and have strong KO moves.

And you can't read Olimar for shit. He pisses me off so much.



Other than them I would say every one else is pretty equal. Except for yoshi, he doesn't have a recovery technique.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 20, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> If anything very slightly.
> 
> I don't know if the "bomb recovery" is possible anymore. Or I can't seem to do in Brawl like I did in Melee.
> 
> ...


well i never use that  so im happy


----------



## Hiruko (Mar 20, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Other than them I would say every one else is pretty equal. Except for yoshi, he doesn't have a recovery technique.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mMgTZpW71E&feature=related[/youtube][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rhdo-evdsw8[/youtube][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ctv0nPIEpqs[/youtube]


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 20, 2008)

If you get hit after his second jump he can't do shit. So he sucks against someone that is good at egdeguarding. Which includes most characters.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 20, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Top tier:
> 
> Metaknight
> Toon Link
> ...



I love using Metaknight, but he can be very light at the worst times. I don't really have problems KOing with him, his Up B and his aerial game can pretty much rape if you do it right. I have just found that he is a little too easy to knock out for him to be Top Tier


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 20, 2008)

does anyone want to fight ill give you my friend code


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 20, 2008)

> I'm not a big fan of tiers either, but ehh..it gives people something to do if they want to give an indepth analysis of each character. Excluding a few characters, I think most are pretty balanced. I'd say tiers usually just go into the favor of a player's preference. It's like going to IGNs forum and asking them what the best gaming console is. It's a loaded question.



You're exactly right.  They just go to show who's more dominant throughout a certain period of time.  Tiers are somewhat whatever to me, but I do like to see how characters are ranked in the competitive side.  Plus it helps me see what characters I want to get better @ who aren't considered the cream of the crop.  Yet, I really don't see why a lot of you who make your own throw Snake @ the near top.  Is it because you can't use him properly?  His ability to pressure, sheer strength and range of all his normals, and his survivability is ridiculous.

And on the topic of tiers, Chem sent this to me last night.


*Spoiler*: _Weekly JP Tier List_ 





[SS Rank]
Snake, ROB, Metakknight

[S Rank]
Falco

[A Rank]
Toon, G&W, Marth, Diddy, Zamus, Fox, Mario, Pit

[B Rank]
Pikachu, Sheik, Wolf, Wario, IC, Samus, Luigi, Lucario, Bowser, DK, Kirby

[C Rank]
Peach, Olimar, DDD, Lucas

[D Rank]
Link, Ike, Ness, Pokemon Trainer, Falcon, Sonic

[E Rank]
Zelda

[F Rank]
Jigglypuff

[G Rank]
Ganon, Yoshi




Zerulda.   Oh you crazy Japanese, you.


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 20, 2008)

Metaknight is a great counter against other top teirs so I would say he is top tier.


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 20, 2008)

will someone please fight me


----------



## Gamble (Mar 20, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> You're exactly right.  They just go to show who's more dominant throughout a certain period of time.  Tiers are somewhat whatever to me, but I do like to see how characters are ranked in the competitive side.  Plus it helps me see what characters I want to get better @ who aren't considered the cream of the crop.  Yet, I really don't see why a lot of you who make your own throw Snake @ the near top.  Is it because you can't use him properly?  His ability to pressure, sheer strength and range of all his normals, and his survivability is ridiculous.



Glad you agree, then. And Snake, I played with him. He's got a great moveset, really, but I just can't get into him. He definitely has potential to be a huge threat to anyone that goes up against him, though, if played right. I've mentioned it before, but any character that winds up on the top tier, are the ones that can abuse the physics engine to the fullest extent. Lucas is definitely going to wind up there. His B-stick PK fire is freakin' insane. Assuming B-stick isn't banned, I can see a lot of people using Lucas ,just for that purpose alone, in upcoming tournies.

Lee, I'll add you. However I'm not on right now..I will be in 20 minutes or so. If you could PM your FC to me I'd appreciate it


----------



## Akuma (Mar 20, 2008)

I dont really like Snake, He is a boring fighter.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 20, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> will someone please fight me



Use the thread in my sig for that.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 20, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Top tier:
> 
> Metaknight
> Toon Link
> ...


I can. 

Fox >>> Falco, no question.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 20, 2008)

Hiruko, your sig is genious.


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 20, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Toon Link is a fucking beast, that's why.
> 
> Mid-air down A is a fucking finishing move.



Actually no not really


----------



## Gamble (Mar 20, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> Actually no not really



Yer. Really all it's good for is to keep people from successfully juggling you. He has much better ko moves.


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 20, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Use the thread in my sig for that.


oh oooops thanks


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 20, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Toon Link is a fucking beast, that's why.
> 
> Mid-air down A is a fucking finishing move.



That move is so overrated...seriously guys, it's predictable by now...

ZOMG TOON LINK IS ABOVE ME I WONDER WHUT HE'Z GONNA DO!?


----------



## FFLN (Mar 20, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> That move is so overrated...seriously guys, it's predictable by now...
> 
> ZOMG TOON LINK IS ABOVE ME I WONDER WHUT HE'Z GONNA DO!?



It doesn't matter if you can see it if you can't, or won't, do anything about it.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 20, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> That move is so overrated...seriously guys, it's predictable by now...
> 
> ZOMG TOON LINK IS ABOVE ME I WONDER WHUT HE'Z GONNA DO!?



 It tends to always be the most overused move by toon link users. The only difference is when they decide to initiate the move. As soon as you play 5 or so matches against the user you can basically read any type of aerial movements ._.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 20, 2008)

*I GOT MY LAN ADAPTER*

I'll give code when I get home from Brawlin.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 20, 2008)

Akuma said:


> I dont really like Snake, He is a boring fighter.


 
I love Snake, he's one of my main characters.

It sure as hell takes some getting used to, but he's an awesome character.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Mar 20, 2008)

I've been out of internet since I moved and I won't really be getting any until about a week from now, I'm at the library

I don't have Wi-fi any more either for now 

but since I've gotten the game my mains are looking like Lucas, Ice Climbers, and Kirby
with Donkey Kong, MK, and PT as kinda secondarys


----------



## kewlmyc (Mar 20, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Toon Link is a fucking beast, that's why.
> 
> Mid-air down A is a fucking finishing move.



I also main Toon Link, and even I know that move's predictable has heck.  I find his side smash far more effective.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Mar 20, 2008)

whose you guys favorite character to fight with so far 

mine are Link, Marth, and Lucario


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 20, 2008)

It is if both hits connect, but that is sometimes difficult.  I'm just fond of the fact that he has some muscle without having horribly hindered speed; lol Ganandorf.

Ganandorf on Melee was godly, I never lost with him, ever.  People thought he was cheap.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 20, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I love Snake, he's one of my main characters.
> 
> It sure as hell takes some getting used to, but he's an awesome character.



agreed. snake is my best character. huge learning curve with him but once you got it, he's so fucking awesome. nothing better then kicking the guy off and using the nikita missile. they get so pissed off. 

he's definitely not boring. even now, i still havent mastered using all the projectiles to the fullest.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 20, 2008)

His smash moves are killer, especially his over moves, damn.

He's a rather specialized character, and his special moves take some practice to use effectively, well, really just the mines.  Those are fun.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 20, 2008)

Well,I finally set up my Wi-Fi.
Sad thing is,I have to put my Wii in my bathroom for the connection and can't use my gamecube controller,unless I find another hotspot,which I think I know some.

Anywho,I had a blast using Snake only using the wiimote on Wifi,won majority of my matches,even though I've never used snake before x]
He's definatly confusing,espcially with the wiimote,but a blast.

So here's mah code:
*3308-4409-3874*

So if I suck,it's because of the wiimote+ 2 day's of having a broken brawl disc.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah Snake is awesome, he's my main too.
Lately I've been spamming the mortar-slide nonstop, but after it I felt some feelings of guilt, I've yet to see someone who could have done something against it, so I thought about using it infrequently from now on.


----------



## skysnake44 (Mar 20, 2008)

ZeroBelow said:


> whose you guys favorite character to fight with so far
> 
> mine are Link, Marth, and Lucario



In no apparent order mine are Sonic, Snake, Zero Suit Samus, and for fun ROB. I'm good with Ike too but he seems a little cheese. My sister plays a disgustingly good Olimar whereas I can't seem to play him at all .


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 20, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> *Well,I finally set up my Wi-Fi.
> Sad thing is,I have to put my Wii in my bathroom for the connection*



Lmao, that's too funny.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 20, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> *Well,I finally set up my Wi-Fi.
> Sad thing is,I have to put my Wii in my bathroom for the connection*



Sucks ass, if you ask me.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 20, 2008)

Eh,it's not so bad.

Just I might get used to the Wii-mote and vice versa.

Oh,and the fact I cant throw weapons[dunno how,like beam sword] and I keep forgetting to push up for jump xD


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 20, 2008)

ive been asking myself this what makes Smash bros so popular 
is it the gamplay
the replay value
the multiplayer
the single player
or now the online play
any comments


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 20, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> ive been asking myself this what makes Smash bros so popular
> is it the gamplay
> the replay value
> the multiplayer
> ...



The nostalgia!


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 20, 2008)

damn i should have added that


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 20, 2008)

The versatility;

It's fun by yourself, with a party of friends and now over the internet.  The single player is godly, and not to mention diverse, the multiplayer is even moreso now, with all the levels and settings.  You can have serious competitions, or just goof off and do crazy shit with the settings, and it's always good stuff.


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 20, 2008)

crazy shit ftw


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 20, 2008)

^ I think, at least for me, it's a combination of three things:

1. Epic characters
2. Epic settings
3. Epic music


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 20, 2008)

A well-balanced, easily-accessible, well-polished, nostalgia-filled, infinitely-replayable slugfest of some of the greatest characters of all time!? 

Yeah, I can't figure out why it's so popular either... 


lol @ Marth still being raped in two


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 20, 2008)

Cuz it's Nintendo of course.


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 20, 2008)

ove course


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 20, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Well,I finally set up my Wi-Fi.
> Sad thing is,I have to put my Wii in my bathroom



Sounds like heaven to me.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 20, 2008)

who wants to start a brawl?


----------



## Gamble (Mar 20, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Well,I finally set up my Wi-Fi.
> Sad thing is,I have to put my Wii in my bathroom for the connection and can't use my gamecube controller,unless I find another hotspot,which I think I know some.
> 
> Anywho,I had a blast using Snake only using the wiimote on Wifi,won majority of my matches,even though I've never used snake before x]
> ...



Wow there's enough excuses in there to pad the American government for 15 years 

Sucks though, what made you put your wii in the bathroom anyways?


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 20, 2008)

Finally unlocked Wolf today cause I'm slow.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 20, 2008)

Great games: donkey show, lee and nin

i still got much to learn


----------



## K-deps (Mar 20, 2008)

Can someone help me set up my LAN adapter please
IDK why it isn't working and im pissed


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 20, 2008)

Lol raped in half.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 20, 2008)

Hayato Gokudera said:


> Lol raped in half.



THERES SOMETHING MORE SERIOUS THEN THAT.
I NEED TO PLAY ONLINE.


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 20, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> ive been asking myself this what makes Smash bros so popular
> is it the gamplay
> the replay value
> the multiplayer
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=13EvtypUeRQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 20, 2008)

Nintendo made the game. Any of these games made by Nintendo is usually gold.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 20, 2008)

For a LAN adapter do you need more then 1 Ethernet port in a modem?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 21, 2008)

Marth said:


> THERES SOMETHING MORE SERIOUS THEN THAT.
> I NEED TO PLAY ONLINE.



Lol, I'm sorry, I'm just wondering... Why you?


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 21, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> ive been asking myself this what makes Smash bros so popular
> is it the gamplay
> the replay value
> the multiplayer
> ...



It's a combination. Although the single player mode has got very boring for me.

Playing online with my friends is keeping the game alive for me.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 21, 2008)

Me and my friend just got *2,478 feet* on the home run contest... lol


----------



## Gamble (Mar 21, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Me and my friend just got *2,478 feet* on the home run contest... lol



Furthest friend and I got was almost 5k. I guess we were cheap about it though. We kind of mimicked a tactic we saw on youtube 

And in regards as to why SSBB is so popular, it's just an entirely new element brought into fighters. It's (normally) not a match where you just bash at each other until one is out of health. Double jumping, items, diverse maps; it's an entirely new concept of gaming (well, not so much new anymore, but the idea of the game a decade ago was certainly introduced as so) and to top it off you're able to choose from a nice range of characters that you may have some personal attachment to, whether it be childhood games or something you're still an obscenly huge fan about.


----------



## LayZ (Mar 21, 2008)

Link will forever be my best character, but I LOVE playing with Sonic!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 21, 2008)

Brawl is really fun, I like it. Not sure why its so popular, its not a bad game by any means, its nearly perfectly programmed from what I see, but at the same time its not the best game ever like some are proclaiming. 

I think in some regards Nintendo made the first game as a joke, its not nearly as in depth as the second two, but by the time people saw how much you could do in Melee, the game became this complex thing.


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah, I agree the first game was probably something they decided to just try. Well, it turned out to be a hit. I remember going over to friends house back in the day. After Smash Bros came out, the PS1 was pretty much ignored. Actually, I credit Smash Bros as the reason I am such a nintendo fan boy now. This game was the deciding factor for whether I wanted a PS1 or a N64. I would have never got the experiences I got playing the mario games and Zelda if it weren't for this decision. Anyways, how could you not like this game? The music, the maps, the characters...everything is so epic and it just sucks you into the game.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey guys.
Well about those errors.
Since I can start the game up and play certain parts of the game,it means the disc's messed up right? and not the Wii? So if I get a new disc,it'll work?

It should be the disc cause otherwise the game wouldnt work at all right?


----------



## Gamble (Mar 21, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think in some regards Nintendo made the first game as a joke, its not nearly as in depth as the second two, but by the time people saw how much you could do in Melee, the game became this complex thing.



Well, it's nintendo. Often you'll see their games getting cameos from other past characters of theirs. I don't know if it was so much as a joke. It was definitely an experiment, though  Nothing else was even remotely similiar to ssb. I agree Melee was much more generalized to the public, as the generation who would be growing up in the electronic-savvy world  were now mid-teens, whereas smash 64 was distributed to those same people when they were 10-13, and didn't have any desire to create complex strategies and put time into perfecting combos.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Mar 21, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Hey guys.
> Well about those errors.
> Since I can start the game up and play certain parts of the game,it means the disc's messed up right? and not the Wii? So if I get a new disc,it'll work?
> 
> It should be the disc cause otherwise the game wouldnt work at all right?


 
The games a Dual layer disc so if you are getting the DRE then there is dust built up in you Wii or something is wrong with your Lens

I had to take apart my Wii and blow it out with compressed air and swab the lens with a Q-tip and Lens cleaner and Its worked fine ever sine

Check out my sig too people it has my Brawl Name, FC and Mains


----------



## K-deps (Mar 21, 2008)

Can someone confirm that you need at least 2 ethernet ports in a modem for a LAN adapter to work.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Mar 21, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Can someone confirm that you need at least 2 ethernet ports in a modem for a LAN adapter to work.


 
I don't know I use the WFC USB connector


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 21, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Can someone confirm that you need at least 2 ethernet ports in a modem for a LAN adapter to work.



No, you only need just one ethernet port in your modem to connect your lan adapter to the modem. Then just plug the usb from your adapter to the wii in the back. 

Though you won't be able to chat on NF and play brawl at the same time if you only have one ethernet port..


----------



## K-deps (Mar 21, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> No, you only need just one ethernet port in your modem to connect your lan adapter to the modem. Then just plug the usb from your adapter to the wii in the back.
> 
> Though you won't be able to chat on NF and play brawl at the same time if you only have one ethernet port..



That's weird.
I tried that and it didn't work. I'll go try again


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 21, 2008)

Why do all of K-deps post look fucked up!!??


----------



## Gamble (Mar 21, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Why do all of K-deps post look fucked up!!??



 Yeah I was going to say the same thing. I noticed it a few days ago, but I thought it was maybe some error on my part during the page load.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 21, 2008)

Its like he's double posting every time he post....X__X


----------



## Gamble (Mar 21, 2008)

I've seen it happen with some other people around forums. An admin fuckup, maybe


----------



## K-deps (Mar 21, 2008)

Yea I was modfucked by the admin Vegeta.
In his goodbye thread he was giving them out.
BUUUUT
MY ONLINE IS WORKING. 
ill post in the other thread my fc and such


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Mar 21, 2008)

wow I thought it was me 

and Ice Climbers are so good and fun to play with
their biggest downfall is if you lose Nana you're fucked


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 21, 2008)

so what stages do people like


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 21, 2008)

the ones I made


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 21, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> so what stages do people like



Final Destination, Yoshi's Island, Delfino Plaza, Pokemon Battle Arena, and Spear Pillar (except when Creselia decides to shoot me).  Also like the Samus level with the giant slave scorpion thing.  I dislike a lot of the older levels where you have to concentrate more on the little interferences then the actual fighting.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 21, 2008)

Shadow Moses, Battlefield and Yoshi's stage are probably my favorites.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 21, 2008)

- Final Destination(Though I'm getting sick of people picking it over and over).
- Battlefield 
- Luigi's Mansion
- Yoshi's Island 
- Mario Circuit
- Castle Siege


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 21, 2008)

i wish custom stages could be online


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 21, 2008)

Smashville needs moar love...


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 21, 2008)

Well,I went to BJ's today[no sexual preference kthxbai] and got a new brawl copy.
It was definatly my first copy that was messed up.
Im finally able to enjoy subspace emmisary now.
But now I realized I wasted 60$ on the game and official guide,and I have the old version.

Im thinking of getting the scratch on my old one repaired then selling it.
and now im terrified of scratching my new CD,haha xD

Anywho,I added Ori,Ten,NM,and Goofy so far.
I need to add a crap load of you folks too,I'll get on it.

need to put FC in sig..
*3308-4409-3874*


----------



## K-deps (Mar 21, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Well,I went to BJ's today[no sexual preference kthxbai] and got a new brawl copy.
> It was definatly my first copy that was messed up.
> Im finally able to enjoy subspace emmisary now.
> But now I realized I wasted 60$ on the game and official guide,and I have the old version.
> ...


Add me please. FC in sig.

Violent, mind if I add you?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 21, 2008)

Screencaps of everybody's KO that has them hitting the screen.

The ones that make me lol are the one closeup of Falcon's eye, Luigi, and Olimar


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 21, 2008)

^Holy shit. Some of those are golden. xD

Toon Link.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 21, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Screencaps of everybody's KO that has them hitting the screen.
> 
> The ones that make me lol are the one closeup of Falcon's eye, Luigi, and Olimar



lol those were funny. G-dorfs was funny.
Goof and Tenshi accept on SSBB brothas


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 21, 2008)

The ultimate page answering...

"What would all the Smash players look like if they were getting surprise buttsecks?"


----------



## K-deps (Mar 21, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> The ultimate page answering...
> 
> "What would all the Smash players look like if they were getting surprise buttsecks from Marth?"



Fixed


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 21, 2008)

u know what, nin and me have never fought....maybe we should


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 21, 2008)

@NM: Sadly that's what I thought while looking at em xD

Toon link's,Olimar's,and Ike's were pretty funny too me.
Love how they all have expressions though.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 21, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Goof accept on SSBB brotha



Heh, I haven't been on in a while.

I'll add you, Kami-sama, and the dudes who PM'ed me.


Did I miss anyone else who added me?


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 21, 2008)

who is bossy??


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 21, 2008)

I just sent a crap load of Pm's


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 21, 2008)

one of them was to me lol is K-Deps boss??


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 21, 2008)

That ending on the Summit was so awesome, BI. xDDDDD


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 21, 2008)

Well guys, just played Brawl, and I think it's safe to say that out of the characters I've played, my top is Pit, second is Ike, and third is Link. I played more characters but these are my best so far, in the 3 hours I had to play the game. PKMN Trainer is a nice character to use as well, but he doesn't tickle my fancy. Definitely getting Wii and this game real soon.

Edit: I played Lucario as well, and I really don't like him. His attacks are good and all, but he's too slow for a FFA. I might just use him in 1V1's.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 21, 2008)

Hayato Gokudera said:


> Well guys, just played Brawl, and I think it's safe to say that out of the characters I've played, my top is Pit, second is Ike, and third is Link. I played more characters but these are my best so far, in the 3 hours I had to play the game. PKMN Trainer is a nice character to use as well, but he doesn't tickle my fancy. Definitely getting Wii and this game real soon.
> 
> Edit: I played Lucario as well, and I really don't like him. His attacks are good and all, but he's too slow for a FFA. I might just use him in 1V1's.



so u rented it?


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 21, 2008)

New avatar...


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 21, 2008)

NM,freckin awsome xD


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 21, 2008)

lol thats hilarious hey Tenshi, Boss, and Knuck, I do have to go for real this time it was fun as hell though guys. I'll be back on later.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 21, 2008)

Ok hypothetical question

Say you dick of a little brother thought it would be cool to delete the data on the game. Would all the friend codes on there get deleted to?


----------



## K-deps (Mar 21, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Ok hypothetical question
> 
> Say you dick of a little brother thought it would be cool to delete the data on the game. Would all the friend codes on there get deleted to?



Well first you kick his ass and I would have to think they would. But I hope not.

That sucks man


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 21, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> so u rented it?



No, I went to my cousin's house to play.

 NMaster nice ava.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 21, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Well first you kick his ass and I would have to think they would. But I hope not.
> 
> That sucks man


The fact that he is 5 years old stops me from that unfortunatly.

Id check but im away from my Wii now and am still in the denial phase of what just happened.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 21, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> The fact that he is 5 years old stops me from that unfortunatly.
> 
> Id check but im away from my Wii now and am still in the denial phase of what just happened.



I don't what to say to ease the pain....


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 21, 2008)

The only thing that really annoys me is the thought of going through the maze of fucking annoyance in the adventure mode.

Plus the trophies and stages and awards and stickers and....fuck. Denial phase just ended.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 21, 2008)

Lol. Back to reality. In reality, that sucks, and I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Mar 21, 2008)

Got all the stages and the last chracter/jigglypuff today. Feels awesome playing at Green greens again


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 21, 2008)

I noticed you still have Marth in your avatar, K-deps.   What happened to all your Marth hate?


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 21, 2008)

nin fight me!!


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 21, 2008)

Boss Battles Very Hard Mode Complete!

My hands are still shaking from epic Tabuu fight...

Just one more difficulty...


----------



## K-deps (Mar 21, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> I noticed you still have Marth in your avatar, K-deps.   What happened to all your Marth hate?


I don't have another ava so thats there.....for now 



nmaster64 said:


> Boss Battles Very Hard Mode Complete!
> 
> My hands are still shaking from epic Tabuu fight...
> 
> Just one more difficulty...



nm have you added me
i sent you the request thing.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 21, 2008)

k-deps lets go right now


----------



## Bender (Mar 21, 2008)

I beat Subspace emissary mode



*Spoiler*: __ 



LOL @ the end Sonic steals the whole show


----------



## K-deps (Mar 21, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> k-deps lets go right now



I wish I could. My TV was overtaken
When I can play I'll tell you and hope you're free


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 21, 2008)

K-deps said:


> nm have you added me
> i sent you the request thing.


No I added Marth not you...


----------



## K-deps (Mar 21, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> No I added Marth not you...




Sneaky bastard


----------



## skysnake44 (Mar 21, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Boss Battles Very Hard Mode Complete!
> 
> My hands are still shaking from epic Tabuu fight...
> 
> Just one more difficulty...




Heheh i'm in the same boat. Trying to tackle it on intense but there seems to be a much bigger gap in difficulty there then I expected. I use fox for it, who do you use out of curiosity?


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 21, 2008)

alright k-deps just tell me when u can and hopefully i can...who is ur main??


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 21, 2008)

Now I know that Brawl has been slowed down since Melee, but due to this, my cousin says that Brawl is more for noobs that can't play. Does anyone have an opinion on this? I don't think it's for noobs but it does seem a bit easier to play this time around.
BTW my cousin is not a noob, he's one of the best Shiek players I've seen.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 21, 2008)

skysnake44 said:


> Heheh i'm in the same boat. Trying to tackle it on intense but there seems to be a much bigger gap in difficulty there then I expected. I use fox for it, who do you use out of curiosity?



Fox was who I ended up beating Very Hard with. I came really close with Olimar once...


----------



## Ronin (Mar 21, 2008)

Peach,Wario,Squirtle and Ivysaur seem to enjoy the buttsecks...


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 21, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Peach,Wario,Squirtle and Ivysaur seem to enjoy the buttsecks...



Jigglypuff looks like she's enjoying it...


----------



## K-deps (Mar 21, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> alright k-deps just tell me when u can and hopefully i can...who is ur main??



I am a Diddy main. And im ready now but you're not on


----------



## Volke (Mar 21, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Boss Battles Very Hard Mode Complete!
> 
> My hands are still shaking from epic Tabuu fight...
> 
> Just one more difficulty...



Tell me if you beat it...Intense Boss Battle keeps kicking my ass...

Very Hard was easy for me though...


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 21, 2008)

I'll add you NMaster and Volke


----------



## Volke (Mar 21, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Fox was who I ended up beating Very Hard with. I came really close with Olimar once...



I did it with ZSS on Very Hard. Wasn't hard at all...her quick jumps and good Fair and UAir made it easy...

Colonello, I'll add you when I get on Wii again. Bro is attemption Intense Boss Battle


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 21, 2008)

Wow, I forgot all about ZSS (she's not on the character list! lol), I'll have to try it with her...

<-- She has my favorite face of all...


----------



## Volke (Mar 21, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Wow, I forgot all about ZSS (she's not on the character list! lol), I'll have to try it with her...
> 
> <-- She has my favorite face of all...



lol, nice

Search "Boss Battle Intense SSBB" on Youtube. Gives me some ideas...

Better yet, I'll link in a sec...


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 22, 2008)

Played Wolf for the first time today.  He's definetly one of my favorite characters to play as now.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 22, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> Played Wolf for the first time today.  He's definetly one of my favorite characters to play as now.



He really is fun to play with, still getting used to his recovery.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 22, 2008)

I still have yet to try Wolf.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 22, 2008)

Well having played a week with no lag... I'm really not used to the lag when I came back and started playing online again.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 22, 2008)

Hayato Gokudera said:


> Now I know that Brawl has been slowed down since Melee, but due to this, my cousin says that Brawl is more for noobs that can't play. Does anyone have an opinion on this? I don't think it's for noobs but it does seem a bit easier to play this time around.
> BTW my cousin is not a noob, he's one of the best Shiek players I've seen.



Could someone possibly answer this please?


----------



## Jotun (Mar 22, 2008)

Hayato Gokudera said:


> Could someone possibly answer this please?



Brawl certainly has a different feel to it, the zone for grabbing the ledge seems to be much bigger.

I really didn't like how Melee felt, Brawl plays more like the N64 game if that makes any sense. Why does it matter so much to you though?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 22, 2008)

I want to prove to my cousin that Brawl isn't for noobs.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 22, 2008)

I like both. I like Brawl a little more. I don't feel that it's more for noobs. It is easier to get the hang of and get better at than Melee IMO, but I don't think it's for noobs at all because once you get the hang of it, there's still a lot to improve on. Because of the different play style, it's hard to say which one is easier or not.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 22, 2008)

Colonello said:


> I like both. I like Brawl a little more. I don't feel that it's more for noobs. It is easier to get the hang of and get better at than Melee IMO, but I don't think it's for noobs at all because once you get the hang of it, there's still a lot to improve on. Because of the different play style, it's hard to say which one is easier or not.



Alright, thanks Colonello.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 22, 2008)

Hayato Gokudera said:


> Now I know that Brawl has been slowed down since Melee, but due to this, my cousin says that Brawl is more for noobs that can't play. Does anyone have an opinion on this? I don't think it's for noobs but it does seem a bit easier to play this time around.
> BTW my cousin is not a noob, he's one of the best Shiek players I've seen.



Melee's been out for, what, 7 years? Brawl, for a little over a month. I'm assuming he thinks it's for "noobs" as all of past melee's teching has been removed from the game, which is a pretty damn ignorant thing to base an opinion on. The game is still new. I'm sure he'll revise his opinion on the game once it's been out for 2 years or so. 

Either that or he's riding Melee's dick a bit too hard and realize that Brawl isn't version 2 of melee, just as melee wasn't version 2 of smash 64.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 22, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Melee's been out for, what, 7 years? Brawl, for a little over a month. I'm assuming he thinks it's for "noobs" as all of past melee's teching has been removed from the game, which is a pretty damn ignorant thing to base an opinion on. The game is still new. I'm sure he'll revise his opinion on the game once it's been out for 2 years or so.
> 
> Either that or he's riding Melee's dick a bit too hard and realize that Brawl isn't version 2 of melee, just as melee wasn't version 2 of smash 64.



Lol, agreed whole-heartedly.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm making a list of all the trophies in the game (cause I'm lame) and I need your help.  If you know of any trophies not in the list below, please tell tell me. (Note: I have a guide which lists all the unlockable trophies, so I don't need you to search any sites about those).


*Spoiler*: __ 




Total=284/544

Agitha
Ancient Minister
Animal Crossing Boy
Apples
Arwing
Ashei
Ashley Robbins
Ashnard
Assist Trophy
Aura Storm
Banana Peel
Baby Peach
Ballyhoo & Big Top
Beam Kirby
Beast Ganon
Birdo
Blanca
Blast Box
Blaziken
Blood Falcon
Blooper
Blue Alloy
Blue Falcon
Blue Pikmin
Bomber
Bonsly
Boom Primid
Boulder
Bowser
Bowser Jr.
Brewster
Bronto Burt
Bumper
Burrowing Snagret
Candy Kong
Captain Falcon
Cardboard Box
Careeing Darigibug
Cargo
Chain Chomp
Charizard
Charmander
Chikorita
Chimchar
Combo Cannon
Cook Kirby
Copper & Booker
Cracker Launcher
Crates
Crazy Hand
Crazy Redd
Creeping Chrysanthemum
Critical Hit
Custom Robos
Darbus
Dark Cannon
Devil
Diddy Kong
Diffusion Beam
Donkey Kong
Dr. Eggman
Dry Bones
Dynablade
End of Day
Excitebikes
Expresso
Falco
Falcon Flyer
Fiery Blowhog
Fire Flower
Fire Kirby
Floow
F.L.U.D.D.
Food
Fox
Fracktail
Franklin Badge
Freezie
Galaxia Darkness
Galleom (Tank Form)
Ganondorf
Gardevoir
Gekko
General Pepper
Giga Bowser
Glaceon & Leafeon
Goldeen
Golden Hammer
Golem
Goombella
Gray Fox
Great Aether
Great Fox
Great Fox (Assault)
Green Alloy
Grenade Launcher
Gulliver
Gyrados
Halberd
Hammer
Helibird
Helmaroc King
Hocotate Ship
Home-Run Bat
Hoppip
Hothead
Iceberg
Ice Climbers
Ike
Ivysaur
Jigglypuff
Jirachi
Jody Summers
Jyk
Kapp’n
Kate & Ana
Katrina
King Bulblin
King Dedede
King K. Rool
Kip
Kirby
K.K. Slider
Konga Beat
Koopa Troopa (Green)
Kyle Hyde
Lakitu & Spines
Latias & Latios
Landmaster (Falco)
Landmaster (Fox)
Landmaster (Wolf)
Light Arrow (Sheik)
Light Arrow (Zelda)
Link
Link’s Grandma
Lucario
Lucas
Luigi
Magnezone
Malo
Mario
Mario Finale
Marth
Master Hand
Meowth
Metagross
Meta Knight
Metal Gear REX
Metroid Prime (EXE)
Mewtwo
Midna
Mites
Motion-Sensor Bomb
Mr. EAD
Mr. Game & Watch
Mr. Saturn
Mudkip
Munchlax
Musketeer Daltania
Negative Zone
Needle Kirby
Ness
Octopus
Olimar
Onions
Outset Link
Pascal
Palutena
Palutena’s Army
Palutena’s Bow
Panther Caroso
Paper Mario
Party Ball
Peach
Peach Blossom
Peanut Popgun
Pellets
Pelly & Phyllis
Peppy Hare
Pichu
Pico
Pikachu
Pirate Ship
Pit
Pitfall
PK Starstorm (Lucas)
PK Starstorm (Ness)
Plushie & Minun
Poison Mushroom
Pokeball
Pokemon Trainer
Porky Statue
Puff Up
Puffy
Pyrite
Quendan
Ralis
Ray Gun
Ray MK III
Red Alloy
Red Pikmin
Riolu
R.O.B.
Rocketbarrel Barrage
Rocketbarrel Pack
Sable & Mabel
Salvatore
Samurai Goroh
Samus
Samus (Varia Suit)
Sandbag
Shadow Beast
Shadow Bug
Sheegoth
Sheik
Shy Guy
Silver
Skarmory
Sleep Kirby
Slippy Toad
Smash Coins
Smoke Bomb
Snake
Snorunt
Snover
Sonic
Space Pirate
Spring
Squirtle
Squitter
Stafy
Starman
Star Rod
Stickers
Stock Ball
Striker Daisy
Striker Mario
Subspace Bomb
Subspace Gunship
Super Dragon
Super Scope
Super Sonic
Sword Primid
Sylux
Tabuu (Wings)
Tails
Team Healer
Telly Vision
Tetra
Timmer
Toad
Tommy & Timmy Nook
Tom Nook
Toon Link
Torchic
Tortimer
Tricky
Triforce Slash (Link)
Triforce Slash (Toon Link)
Triple Finish
Turtwig
Valoo
Volt Tackle
Waddle Dee
Waddle Dee Army
Walky
Wario
Wario Bike
Wario-Man
Wendell
White Pikmin
Wiggler
Wing Kirby
Wolf
Wollywog
Wrinkley Kong
Xananab
Yellow Alloy
Yellow Pikmin
Yoshi
Zelda
Zero Laser
Zero Suit Samus
Zoda


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 22, 2008)

That's a long list. How long did it take you to type it out, lol?


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 22, 2008)

Half an hour.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 22, 2008)

If those are only 284 of 544 trophies, and your guide lists all the unlockables, are those regular trophies or unlockables? I'm a bit of a noob so I'm confused.


----------



## Noah (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm getting on in a few minutes. Who dares to challenge me!?


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 22, 2008)

Hayato Gokudera said:


> If those are only 284 of 544 trophies, and your guide lists all the unlockables, are those regular trophies or unlockables? I'm a bit of a noob so I'm confused.



A combination of all the unlockables and the regulars I have.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 22, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> A combination of all the unlockables and the regulars I have.



Oh, I see now. Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## Shiron (Mar 22, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> I'm making a list of all the trophies in the game (cause I'm lame) and I need your help.  If you know of any trophies not in the list below, please tell tell me. (Note: I have a guide which lists all the unlockable trophies, so I don't need you to search any sites about those).
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I also have:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Andross
Armight
Aryll
Barbara
Beam Sword
Bellossom
Black Shadow
Blade Knight
Blathers & Celeste
Bob-omb
Bombed
Boo
Bugzzy
Bulbin
Buneary
Cappy
CDs
Celebi
Chibi-Roba
Chimchar
Cranky Kong
Cream
Cubone
Cymul
Darknut
Deku Nuts
Dr. Shrunk
Dr. Stewart
Dr. Wright
Dragoon
Dugtrio
Electivire
Electrode
Elincia
Enguarde
Fan
Feyesh
Fighter Kirby
Fire Primid
Fox (Assault)
Funky Kong
Giiro
Gooey Bomb
Goomba
Goron
Great Fairy
Groudon
Gulpin
Hammer Bro
Helirin
HM Mech Rosa
Ho-oh
Infantry & Tanks
Iridescent Flint Beetle
Joan
Kass
Katie & Kaitlin
Key
King of Red Lions
Kludge
Knuckle Joe
Kracko
Kritter
Kritter (Goalie)
Krystal
Lanky Kong
Leon Powalski
Louie
Lugia
Luigi's Mansion
Luminoth
Manaphy
Maxim Tomato
Mespirit
Metal Box
Metal Gear RAY
Meteroid Prime (Core)
Nagagog
Ooccoo & Son
Palkia
Paper Bowser
Pascal
Perry
Piplup
Plasma Kirby
Poltergust 3000
Primid
Purple Pikmin
Putty
Red Bulborb
ROB 64
R.O.B. Blaster
Robed Zelda (With Hood)
Saharah
Samus (Dark Suit)
Samus (Gravity Suit)
Scarfies
Scope Primid
Shellcreepers
Sidesteppers
Screw Attack
Smart Bomb
Smash Ball
Snorlax
Sothe
Spire
Starly
Staryu
Suicune
Superspicy Curry
Swooping Snitchbug
Sword Kirby
Telly Vision
The Skull
Tiny Kong
Toadsworth
Totodile
Togepi
Tornado Kirby
Trophy Stand
Turret Tusk
Unira
Warp Star
Weavel
Weavile
Wedding Bowser
Wheelie
Zora


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 22, 2008)

Lol,I just got done unlocking every character and doing all star.

Now I guess I'll focus on doin challenges and classic/all star.
SSE was fun :]


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 22, 2008)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> I also have:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



sena I'm adding u so we can play sometimes


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 22, 2008)

Noah said:


> I'm getting on in a few minutes. Who dares to challenge me!?



noah add me lets go


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm craving Brawl right now. I played it yesterday for about 3 hours, and since then it's been speeding through my mind 24/7.


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 22, 2008)

I got the strategy guide today.

It's kinda sad. I mean they honestly could have done a lot better. Like name all the standard attacks and their percentage.

I miss the old Nintendo power SSBM strategy guide.


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 22, 2008)

Whoever's Kai: 

lol is that your connection or mine? Weird.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 22, 2008)

Ryoshi,I too also got the guide.
it looked like they rushed it sadly.
Melee had amazing walkthroughs and pictures to help you understand,and amazing work with words.
I mean,the secrets page is the last page and it's just words.
All in all,it just doesnt compare >_<

and Tenshi,nice games a while back


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 22, 2008)

So that's two things concerning Brawl that's rushed. The guide, and the intro.


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 22, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Ryoshi,I too also got the guide.
> it looked like they rushed it sadly.
> Melee had amazing walkthroughs and pictures to help you understand,and amazing work with words.
> I mean,the secrets page is the last page and it's just words.
> ...



I KNOW! lol 

I think they wanted to just show how you do the SSE.

The character profiles could have been done a lot better.

I see no weight class!


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 22, 2008)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Disconnection when we were so even, Blind! D:

Damn internets! Yours or mine! Whichever! DAMN THEM!!!!!


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 22, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> I KNOW! lol
> 
> I think they wanted to just show how you do the SSE.
> 
> ...



Yeah.
When I was looking through it I'm like WHO"S IS WHATS?
But some of the advance tips and how to fight is nice,but also wrong.
That's the generic way to fight someone,now if you get a random SOB who's good at being random,your screwed


----------



## Hyde (Mar 22, 2008)

At least Brawl (all of it) wasn't rushed, unlike Melee...

SAKURAI ADMITS TO THIS.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 22, 2008)

How was Melee rushed?


----------



## Hyde (Mar 22, 2008)

Hayato Gokudera said:


> How was Melee rushed?



Because they didn't spend as much time playtesting, which is how most of the advanced techniques and glitches came to be...I'm saying it was rushed, not terrible...

They put a lot more time into Brawl, which explains the drought of exploits tourneyfags have been bitching and whining about since the E For All demo, going on about it's "lack of depth," "unworthiness of competition," "inferiority to Melee," and other BS...


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 22, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Because they didn't spend as much time playtesting, which is how most of the advanced techniques and glitches came to be...I'm saying it was rushed, not terrible...
> 
> They put a lot more time into Brawl, which explains the drought of exploits tourneyfags have been bitching and whining about since the E For All demo, going on about it's "lack of depth," "unworthiness of competition," "inferiority to Melee," and other BS...



Lol, tourneyfags.


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 22, 2008)

Not many advanced techniques mean I can beat tournyfags.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 22, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Not many advanced techniques mean I can beat tournyfags.



You've read my mind, good sir.


----------



## Volke (Mar 22, 2008)

I got good at Boss Battles on Intense. Only thing that screws me up is getting the golem guy, porky an duan in a row. Uses all of my health and usually die to Rayquaza after that. Only thing really standing in my way now is Tabuu's red circle attack. If I could just dodge the whole thing once I would beat him. He honestly cant hit me with any other attack...

Anyone else hate how Bosses attack faster and more often when you are a 100%+ damage on top of Intense difficulty?


----------



## Shirker (Mar 22, 2008)

Volke said:


> I got good at Boss Battles on Intense. Only thing that screws me up is getting the golem guy, porky an duan in a row. Uses all of my health and usually die to Rayquaza after that. *Only thing really standing in my way now is Tabuu's red circle attack. If I could just dodge the whole thing once I would beat him. He honestly cant hit me with any other attack...*
> Anyone else hate how Bosses attack faster and more often when you are a 100%+ damage on top of Intense difficulty?



Well, I've never done BB on intense, but when he does the red ring of death (Yep, that's what I call it ) on intense, does it appear quicker than usual?

If not, it's simple to dodge. It's just a matter of planting your feet on the ground and timing you dodges with the ring. Now that friggin claw of his is what I can't stand.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 22, 2008)

They seem to know what their kill shots are and use them way more when you get to higher percentages... :/

I died on Tabuu... 

Stupid butterfly...


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 22, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Because they didn't spend as much time playtesting, which is how most of the advanced techniques and glitches came to be...I'm saying it was rushed, not terrible...
> 
> They put a lot more time into Brawl, which explains the drought of exploits tourneyfags have been bitching and whining about since the E For All demo, going on about it's "lack of depth," "unworthiness of competition," "inferiority to Melee," and other BS...



Now they have to fight like men


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 22, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> They seem to know what their kill shots are and use them way more when you get to higher percentages... :/
> 
> I died on Tabuu...
> 
> Stupid butterfly...



I think of him as more of a Pixie.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 22, 2008)

Really missing the wavedashing and pillaring for Falco. Dededes pretty gud!!


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 22, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> Now they have to fight like men



Yes, just the way I like it.
No items. Pit only... Final Destination.


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 22, 2008)

HOW DO YOU BEAT PIT!?!?!?


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 23, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> HOW DO YOU BEAT PIT!?!?!?



Knock him off the stage


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 23, 2008)

You learn to dodge arrows. That's all Pit players do: spam.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 23, 2008)

I hate Pit... Snake all the way!


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 23, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> You learn to dodge arrows. That's all Pit players do: spam.



that works too


----------



## Bender (Mar 23, 2008)

Btw

Am I the only one who thinks that Subspace emissary mode was short as hell?

You're only susposed to complete 75% 

C'mon 

I'm not a little baby I can handle 100%


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 23, 2008)

Pit FTW.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 23, 2008)

I was on SmashBoards and came across this gem...



> Games are not made for fun. A not competitive multiplayer game cannot be real fun. The important is to WIN, noy have fun, or rather have fun by winning.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 23, 2008)

^*sigh*.... tournyfags... makes me sick, seriously... I really hope this guy is being extremely sarcastic. That's why I refuse to post there. The only reason I signed up was because of the online tournament


----------



## Gamble (Mar 23, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> I was on SmashBoards and came across this gem...



fucking lol


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow... tourneyfags are really *REALLY* annoying.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 23, 2008)

I only play my games to have fun.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Mar 23, 2008)

Does anybody know what's effecting the chances of having items in a match if I play against 2 more people via online while the 2nd player is turning them off (like me) and the 3rd player turns them on?

Maybe it goes by turns? every round someone else gets to choose if he wants to add items or not?


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 23, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> I was on SmashBoards and came across this gem...


That only applies to people who play the game competitively.
People who play casually have different mindsets.




Shirker said:


> ^*sigh*.... tournyfags... makes me sick, seriously... I really hope this guy is being extremely sarcastic. That's why I refuse to post there. The only reason I signed up was because of the online tournament


It's a board dedicated to competitive play, what did you expect?


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 23, 2008)

nmaster64 said:
			
		

> You learn to dodge arrows. That's all Pit players do: spam.



I usually only use arrows at the matches inception to gain an early advantage, and when the opponent leaves the platform. Otherwise I choose not to.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 23, 2008)

Skeets said:


> That only applies to people who play the game competitively.
> People who play casually have different mindsets.



I'd like to think that most competitive players also have fun while playing, not the "THIS IS NOT FUN WE ARE NOT HAVING FUN UNLESS WE WIN" attitude.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 23, 2008)

anyone up for a game in a few minutes?
EDIT: 
Wrong thread


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 23, 2008)

Shirker said:


> ^*sigh*.... tournyfags... makes me sick, seriously... I really hope this guy is being extremely sarcastic. That's why I refuse to post there. The only reason I signed up was because of the online tournament


He definitely wasn't sarcastic. And that was just the beginning of like a page long post... 



Skeets said:


> It's a board dedicated to competitive play, what did you expect?


It's not as bad as it's reputation, a lot of people there are very nice and very helpful. I had one guy who even IM'd me to try and help me with my router troubles I had complained about. I'm highly surprised at the relative lack of flaming considering all the n00bs (I mean seriously, so many people there DESERVE to be flamed by tourneyfags they're so ignorant).


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 23, 2008)

I still don't want to go look at that place if it's filled with posts like that one... It's just not the kind of attitude I have about games in general. Having fun is the whole point of video games. Even Sakurai doesn't like getting competitive about it. Or at least not overly competitive.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 23, 2008)

is link range better?



Hayato Gokudera said:


> I only play my games to have fun.


Same here


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 23, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I'd like to think that most competitive players also have fun while playing, not the "THIS IS NOT FUN WE ARE NOT HAVING FUN UNLESS WE WIN" attitude.



I believe that most people who play competitively have fun just going to these tournaments, they don't have to be at the very top to think it's any fun.

But I could be wrong. XD


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 23, 2008)

My Brawl won't go online... 

Error 20100...but my Wii has no trouble connecting...


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 23, 2008)

That happened to me yesterday, but after I fiddled with my internet I could get on.


----------



## OMG! Dj (Mar 23, 2008)

Honestly, I play games to have fun, but i think tournaments are funner, it tells you how much skill you have, and it could be funner since you not playing some nub.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 23, 2008)

Well guys, I may be playing Brawl again today.


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 23, 2008)

People on Smashboards are all like

lol NEW TECHNIQUE!

wavefarting!

Z-LOOPING!

and

L-stenciling!



They try to make new moves with video proof, when really it isn't a technique at all.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol, Ryoshi, so true.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 23, 2008)

I do play games just for fun.

But personally I get the most fun out of some games through intense competition/winning.

That's generally why I love going to tournaments, in order to keep improving since I'm never satisfied with my current skill level no matter how good it is.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 23, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I do play games just for fun.
> 
> But personally I get the most fun out of some games through intense competition/winning.
> 
> That's generally why I love going to tournaments, in order to keep improving since I'm never satisfied with my current skill level no matter how good it is.



Same here. People tell me I'm a beast with Mario and Sonic, but I'm not willing to believe them just yet. Nothing wrong with being competetive and wanting to get better, but the "It's not fun unless you win" mindset pisses me off so much that I feel the utter inanity of it all is barely worth this comment.

(and yes, I looked up inanity in the thesaurus. And that word hardly sums up my thoughts.)


----------



## Gamble (Mar 23, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I do play games just for fun.
> 
> But personally I get the most fun out of some games through intense competition/winning.
> 
> That's generally why I love going to tournaments, in order to keep improving since I'm never satisfied with my current skill level no matter how good it is.



I don't think we're talking down on competitive players, just that person's (and probably others') outlook, which just happened to be a very extreme competer.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 23, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I don't think we're talking down on competitive players, just that person's (and probably others') outlook, which just happened to be a very extreme competer.



Oh I didn't say you guys were. 

I'm just putting in some random thoughts.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 23, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> People on Smashboards are all like
> 
> lol NEW TECHNIQUE!
> 
> ...



It's funny how they have to give it some random ass name that has to sound cool or be an acronym.

I still confirmed the ZSS selection first to the world.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Mar 23, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> People on Smashboards are all like
> 
> lol NEW TECHNIQUE!
> 
> ...



Actually you're quite wrong here.

I'm not too familiar with the examples you gave here, but I play Snake.. and he has his "mortar slide", which actually requires you to click the A button at the exact right frame in order to unleash it, so it does require some good technique.


----------



## Volke (Mar 23, 2008)

Beat Boss Battle on Intense...

Still can't believe it myself...

Beat Boss Battle on Intense...

Still can't believe it myself...



			
				Shirker said:
			
		

> Well, I've never done BB on intense, but when he does the red ring of death (Yep, that's what I call it ) on intense, does it appear quicker than usual?
> 
> If not, it's simple to dodge. It's just a matter of planting your feet on the ground and timing you dodges with the ring. Now that friggin claw of his is what I can't stand.



No it doesn't. However, unlike the other difficulties where you can survive it just by holding down before it hits if you are at 15% or less, it is an auto OHKO. You have to get the right timing down in order to dodge it. Watch those vidoes I posted a couple pages back. Memorize that guy's timing.

Also, he has the right idea for C. Falcon. I am better with ZSS(who I did it with on Very Hard easily) but I just couldn't get it done on Intense.


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 23, 2008)

Volke said:


> Beat Boss Battle on Intense...
> 
> Still can't believe it myself...



............I'm guessing you climaxed right after.....?


----------



## Volke (Mar 23, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> ............I'm guessing you climaxed right after.....?



Actually I pretty much collapsed on the couch and fell asleep with the controller in my hands...It was 4am... after 7 hours straight play. By the time I beat it I knew every boss's moves by heart.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 23, 2008)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Actually you're quite wrong here.
> 
> I'm not too familiar with the examples you gave here, but I play Snake.. and he has his "mortar slide", which actually requires you to click the A button at the exact right frame in order to unleash it, so it does require some good technique.


You can just use the C-stick. Run to them and press the stick down and then up .
"A" button works just fine but the C-stick makes it easier.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 23, 2008)

this 

^Level 5 with Pit, 10.05...

 this 

^Level 1 with Falco, 5.55...

Inhuman...


----------



## Gamble (Mar 23, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> Link removed
> 
> ^Level 5 with Pit, 10.05...
> 
> ...



rofl. and I saw a few delays in his moves too, he coulda sped that up even further. Still amazing, though.


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 23, 2008)

Volke said:


> Actually I pretty much collapsed on the couch and fell asleep with the controller in my hands...It was 4am... after 7 hours straight play. By the time I beat it I knew every boss's moves by heart.



Was it scary?

The higher the difficulty the more damage their moves do correct?


----------



## K-deps (Mar 23, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> Link removed
> 
> ^Level 5 with Pit, 10.05...
> 
> ...



The Pit one made me


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 23, 2008)

Well, played Brawl for about 5 hours today at my brother's friend's house, and I think I'm actually best with Sonic, then Pit, Ike, and lastly Lucario. Link/Toon Link I think would be after Sonic for me, and Pokemon Trainer I really dislike now.  Lucas is fun to play as too, and I'm thinking he can become one of my mains. MetaKnight was fun to play as too, but I can't see myself maining him. All in all, today was a fun experience.

EDIT: I also played with Wolf, and he's slow, but powerful and agile, and has like, 2 recovery moves. He's fun to play as well. 

EDIT 2: I also played as R.O.B. and only one word can decribe him. Pwnsome.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 23, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5rov_dbiYE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 23, 2008)

I couldn't stop watching that... It's like I was... Hypnotized...


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 23, 2008)

Olimar fits perfectly with music from the 80's!


----------



## K-deps (Mar 23, 2008)

That's the new Rick Roll.
You just got Olimar'd....I like it


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 23, 2008)

THAT is why olimar is my main. best taunt ever...


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 23, 2008)

K-deps said:


> That's the new Rick Roll.
> You just got Olimar'd....I like it



I like it as well.


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 23, 2008)

K413P said:


> THAT is why olimar is my main. best taunt ever...



I love it when he does the little breakdance.


----------



## Usubaa (Mar 24, 2008)

> I'm making a list of all the trophies in the game (cause I'm lame) and I need your help. If you know of any trophies not in the list below, please tell tell me. (Note: I have a guide which lists all the unlockable trophies, so I don't need you to search any sites about those).


Isaac from Golden Sun (I am SO happy they put him in. *hopes for Saturos*)

Oh yeah, am I considered bad when I am on-par with a level 9 pikachu? ( finally beat him yesterday, was so proud, had no items on, 1v1, final destination )
I never had Melee and the last SSB I had was the original, which i didn't play much. If I am not very good (I'm maining Wolf), how do I get better?


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 24, 2008)

Usubaa said:


> Isaac from Golden Sun (I am SO happy they put him in. *hopes for Saturos*)
> 
> Oh yeah, am I considered bad when I am on-par with a level 9 pikachu? ( finally beat him yesterday, was so proud, had no items on, 1v1, final destination )
> I never had Melee and the last SSB I had was the original, which i didn't play much. If I am not very good (I'm maining Wolf), how do I get better?



All I would do is just do all lvl 9's and go at it.
Try new stuff and experiment,and dont be afraid to just keep playing and failing.

Best way to learn for me 

or when you fight someone who does certain stuff continously,you quickly learn how to counter it.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 24, 2008)

Play people far better than you! That's how I got better.  You normally don't get much better on people worse than you, and as Mishudo said, don't be afraid to try new things. It's okay if you lose a couple matches, try different combos. If they don't work, they don't work. The more original you are with your moves the harder it will be for your opponent to counter them. 


Well, now I'm having trouble deciding who I prefer; Snake or Lucas, since lately online I only seem to play with Lucas, but as soon as I start playing badly I jump right back on Snake and start playing better usually. Gah too many characters.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 24, 2008)

Colonello, too many characters means a nice variety of choices. 

But you're right, I've only played the game twice and I haven't tried everyone yet.
This wide variety is making it hard for me to really choose a few mains.


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 24, 2008)

Just choose one you instantly connect with. Or, you could be a random user.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Mar 24, 2008)

Skeets said:


> You can just use the C-stick. Run to them and press the stick down and then up .
> "A" button works just fine but the C-stick makes it easier.



Using the C-stick just doesn't feel right.. dunno how to explain it.
I found an easier way to use that technique, I disabled the analog for jumping + changed the way I hold the GC controller, so now I'm using my middle finger (my fastest finger) insteed of my thumb in order to use it, and it works like a charm.

I'm talking about using this technique without having to hit your opponent, which is alot harder.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 24, 2008)

K413P said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5rov_dbiYE[/YOUTUBE]



holy shit this is probably the most awesome thing on the internet.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 24, 2008)

Hayato Gokudera said:


> I couldn't stop watching that... It's like I was... Hypnotized...



Kinda like meatspin?


----------



## Ryuk (Mar 24, 2008)

Is the GameCube controller better to use than the Wii Remote?


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 24, 2008)

Sakurai on today's update said:
			
		

> I wonder if a monster player who can clear the incredibly challenging Intense level without using any Heart Containers may exist somewhere in the world...



...
...
...
...
...SOMEONE BEAT THE BOSS BATTLE MODE ON INTENSE NOW!!!!!!!!!!! AND TELL ME!!!!


----------



## Hiruko (Mar 24, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Is the GameCube controller better to use than the Wii Remote?



I dont even have the game, and I can tell you that the GC controller is better.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 24, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Is the GameCube controller better to use than the Wii Remote?


Definatly the Gamecube controller. The Wiimote is tricky to use in general while the Gamecube controller is the one you're used to playing Melee with while waiting for Brawl to get released. Speaking of which, any news on the UK release date yet?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 24, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...SOMEONE BEAT THE BOSS BATTLE MODE ON INTENSE NOW!!!!!!!!!!! AND TELL ME!!!!


well whit not using hearth conteiners is that even possible?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 24, 2008)

Kitsune said:


> Kinda like meatspin?



Exactly.


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 24, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> well whit not using hearth conteiners is that even possible?



I dunno....Sakurai wthier just wonder or hinting an unlockable stuff.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 24, 2008)

Maybe he's just saying that there are people out there that can actually do it, because you know, they're great.


----------



## Felt (Mar 24, 2008)

When's the release date for Europe?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 24, 2008)

BTW, I have a question. What does Squirtles neutral B really do? :S


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 24, 2008)

It works just like Mario's down b. All it does is push the enemy away from the stage, so it's only useful when the enemy is recovering. It's like Kyogre, but weaker.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 24, 2008)

Ah, I see. Thanks, Colonello!


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 24, 2008)

_yo anyone here wanna fight  _


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 24, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _yo anyone here wanna fight  _



I don't fight noobs
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 24, 2008)

47.95 
for me at least.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 24, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> I don't fight noobs
> *Spoiler*: __


_Sure your not just saying that cuz your scared of an ass whooping  _


Linkdarkside said:


> hey how much did brawl sell in the U.S?


_i think its like 1.3-1.5 million since launch in US  _


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 24, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Speaking of which, any news on the UK release date yet?





Kallen said:


> When's the release date for Europe?



play.com says May 30.... *THATS TOO FUCKING LONG!!!*


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 24, 2008)

_May 30th  ... damn i feel bad for you guys in europe  ... steal a copy from an american tourist  _


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 24, 2008)

^ Interestingly enough, I just hit up Amazon UK and they state *April* 30. One of them is wrong!!


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 24, 2008)

_Well for all euros here just hope its april not may  _


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 24, 2008)

Good news is though, apparently we get Mario Kart Wii before you guys do


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 24, 2008)

Yea, you do.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 24, 2008)

_hmmm ... mario kart is no longer my concern ... i am fine with waiting for it ... i have brawl to make up for the fact i can't race  _


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 24, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _hmmm ... mario kart is no longer my concern ... i am fine with waiting for it ... i have brawl to make up for the fact i can't race  _



Exactly. QFT.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 24, 2008)

Colonello said:


> It works just like Mario's down b. All it does is push the enemy away from the stage, so it's only useful when the enemy is recovering. It's like Kyogre, but weaker.



i've seen it shooting it right in front of him instead of the long range one.. that one does small damage, has no real knockback and it stopped me from attacking (kinda like when torchic burns you or when weezing caught you in it's attack in melee)...

if i have time i'll investigate this... there's also other attacks that seem to work weirdly sometimes... like throwing capsules with dedede that contain the dragoon parts... in a itemless brawl ...

or that sudden recovery of attacks with ganondorf... seriously... sometimes i can move him at speeds that amaze even me... like if L-cancel was still there... but i know it isn't ...


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 24, 2008)

_just felt like saying this ... olimar is a waste of space  ... the should have put in knuckles  _


----------



## Horrid Crow (Mar 24, 2008)

Played Brawl at a big LAN Party this weekend, on a modded Wii with an imported version of Brawl!
Great game, couldn't stop playing.
Too bad I sucked at it... somehow it doesn't feel like Melee at all.
Everything is more floatier, and I had trouble getting into my main character from Melee (Sheik).
Sonic was a lot of fun to play with as well, but too weak.

For the rest; wow... just wow.
I seriously can't wait for this game to hit Europe!


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 24, 2008)

_yea ... thats exactly what it felt like for me  ... i played as Fox the second i started ... got my ass handed to me ... and he was my top 3 in melee  _


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 24, 2008)

Fox is a tad different from Melee, but he'll still end up being top tier in Brawl.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 24, 2008)

Olimar is so difficult to use. 
But I still ended up winning a couple of games with him. 

It's my gamer spirit!


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 24, 2008)

_olimar is still trash though ... what a useless addition  _


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 24, 2008)

Olimar isn't trash. Trust me once you learn how to use him, you'll realize he was a great addition to Brawl.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 24, 2008)

_We will see about that ... i have tried to train with him ... its just he lacks sooo much power compared to others its disappointing ... and its not like he has a strong point ... hes not the quickest, he can't fly, hes not heavy, i mean his only talent really the way i see it is he can jump high  _


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm indifferent to Olimar, one thing's for sure though, his FS pwns.
I was playing against my brother and his two friends, got Olimar's FS, and pwned them all.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 24, 2008)

_i wont undermine that at least ... he has a decent FS ... its just really easy to doge the the high impact ship though ... so only damage comes from it  ... IKE FTW _


----------



## Bender (Mar 24, 2008)

Well I'm bored outta my mind who wants to battle?

I'mma start up my wii so I can brawl
and beat on you fools


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 24, 2008)

_sorry blaze ... i cant whoop your ass right now  ... my sis is hoggin my wii and i got work and shit to do  _


----------



## Itachi77 (Mar 24, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _olimar is still trash though ... what a useless addition  _



Are you kidding? Olimar is a beast.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 24, 2008)

_in whos world is olimar a beast homie  _


----------



## Itachi77 (Mar 24, 2008)

Play a good olimar player and you will see.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 24, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Well I'm bored outta my mind who wants to battle?
> 
> I'mma start up my wii so I can brawl
> and beat on you fools



I'll face you, I can't remember if I added you or not though.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Well I'm bored outta my mind who wants to battle?
> 
> I'mma start up my wii so I can brawl
> and beat on you fools



I'll fight ya, add me lets go


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 24, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _i wont undermine that at least ... he has a decent FS ... its just really easy to doge the the high impact ship though ... so only damage comes from it  ... IKE FTW _



Ike is FTW.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 24, 2008)

_Its funny though ... i hated Ike so much cuz he was roy's replacement ... but then after fighting with him i realized Roy sucks ass ... i mean i already knew that its just roy was cooler ... now ike is the greatest brawl character ... well nex to Marth  _


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 24, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _in whos world is olimar a beast homie  _



You need to play against some decent Olimars then.  Next thing you know you've received 50% damage in 2 seconds and BAM down smash.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey I was wondering;
What's everyone's fastest time in Target level 4? and with who?


----------



## Usubaa (Mar 24, 2008)

> All I would do is just do all lvl 9's and go at it.
> Try new stuff and experiment,and dont be afraid to just keep playing and failing.
> 
> Best way to learn for me
> ...


Thx, I'll try like 2 level 7's or 8's until I win (never gonna happen lolz)

But oh yeah, what do they mean when Brawl is "floatier"? It's been a while since I played melee, and I can't recall specific details like that to compare the two.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 24, 2008)

_play melee then play brawl ... it just feels weird comparing em  _


----------



## Usubaa (Mar 24, 2008)

OMFG anybody got a strategy against a pit player? He does that frickin "fillet mignon!" bow twirly thing and since I'm a wolf player, I'm pretty much helpless...


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 24, 2008)

Lol, Pit owns.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 24, 2008)

_yea ... its made easy ... if your wolf shoot pit while he does that stupid twirl thing ... then rush him and attack  _


----------



## Usubaa (Mar 24, 2008)

lol shoot = bounced right back at me, fall off stage, horrible recovery skills, uneven stock, no way to get back, epic fail

Is there a specific character that's like an anti-pit?


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 24, 2008)

I think olimar has one of the best throws/grab in the game


----------



## Itachi77 (Mar 24, 2008)

Usubaa said:


> lol shoot = bounced right back at me, fall off stage, horrible recovery skills, uneven stock, no way to get back, epic fail
> 
> Is there a specific character that's like an anti-pit?



I hate fighting Pit. There is a strategy I've found quite useful. While he's busy spamming his arrows you should be able to roll or air dodge them quite easily while getting closer to him. If he does that faggish spin of his just roll to the other side of him and hit him. I'd also do alot of short hops into aerials to prevent him from flying away.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 24, 2008)

Usubaa said:


> lol shoot = bounced right back at me, fall off stage, horrible recovery skills, uneven stock, no way to get back, epic fail
> 
> Is there a specific character that's like an anti-pit?


_Then you sir fail as wolf  _


K413P said:


> I think olimar has one of the best throws/grab in the game


_its decent ... but its hard to get caught by it  _


----------



## Itachi77 (Mar 24, 2008)

Um...Pit's angel ring reflects projectiles. I dont know which Pit your fighting.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 24, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Then you sir fail as wolf  _
> 
> _its decent ... but its hard to get caught by it  _



Nah, I ussually get my friends when they try to close in on me every time...


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 24, 2008)

Itachi77 said:


> Um...Pit's angel ring reflects projectiles. I dont know which Pit your fighting.


_hmmm i forgot about that gay shit  ... aight ... then as wolf just jump over him and start clawing the shit outta pit  _


----------



## insomniac666 (Mar 24, 2008)

just approach by roll dodging, it's really easy, utilize the dodge as much as you can, in fact wolf is great against pit, spammable projectile, plus reflector, plus arsenal of strong moves=pit killer


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 24, 2008)

lol I dont like pit


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 24, 2008)

_not many people like Pit the way i see it ... some say they fear pit _


----------



## insomniac666 (Mar 24, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _not many people like Pit the way i see it ... some say they fear pit _


i found that pit is the main of N00bs


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 24, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _not many people like Pit the way i see it ... some say they fear pit _



lol, you say people fear pit....


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 24, 2008)

insomniac666 said:


> i found that pit is the main of N00bs


_he really is  _


K413P said:


> lol, you say people fear pit....


_yea ... my friends who have brawl always go that when someone uses pit in online they get scared they are gonna lose  ... so i just play them as ike and show them true fear  _


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 24, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _yea ... my friends who have brawl always go that when someone uses pit in online they get scared they are gonna lose  ... so i just play them as ike and show them true fear  _



Thats what I call pure ownage


----------



## insomniac666 (Mar 24, 2008)

ike for some reason tends to be the main of many good players
i main lucario woop ass w/ him but ike is my second


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 24, 2008)

insomniac666 said:


> ike for some reason tends to be the main of many good players
> i main lucario woop ass w/ him but ike is my second



Because hes one of the faster heavy weights


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 24, 2008)

K413P said:


> Thats what I call pure ownage


_  _


insomniac666 said:


> ike for some reason tends to be the main of many good players
> i main lucario woop ass w/ him but ike is my second


_Damn i wanna fight you now ... its hard to find a good lucario player _


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 24, 2008)

K413P said:


> Because hes one of the faster heavy weights


_nah not that ... its people just stand there like idiots waiting for someone to get close enough to hit ... those kind of payers are noobs ... i actually run, jump, flip and rush anyone to kill them  _


----------



## insomniac666 (Mar 24, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _  _
> 
> _Damn i wanna fight you now ... its hard to find a good lucario player _


i know i was on w/ anyone spectating and like trying to get more coins the lazy way
so i was watchin and then i see lucario and im like sweet
i bet a hundred coins on him and he got raped
ALWAYS BET ON KIRBY


----------



## insomniac666 (Mar 24, 2008)

K413P said:


> Because hes one of the faster heavy weights


Ike has the greatest A/A/A combo in the world
oh and pitfall + Ike's fsmash=UNAVOIDABLE RAPEAGE


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 24, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _nah not that ... its people just stand there like idiots waiting for someone to get close enough to hit ... those kind of payers are noobs ... i actually run, jump, flip and rush anyone to kill them  _



Heheh I have to admit I do that with King dedede using his forward smash. strongest smash move in the game.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 24, 2008)

_Kirby FTW ... dude i got like over 7000 coins  ... i hate that gay shoot machine thing _


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 24, 2008)

insomniac666 said:


> Ike has the greatest A/A/A combo in the world
> oh and pitfall + Ike's fsmash=UNAVOIDABLE RAPEAGE



Ike has a good final smash. But I seen better ...


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 24, 2008)

Pit is one of my mains, and I'm no noob. 
And I main Ike as well. And yes, he rocks. Nightmare I know what you mean.
I'm agressive as Ike, I never wait for my victim to come to me, I come to my victim.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 24, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Kirby FTW ... dude i got like over 7000 coins  ... i hate that gay shoot machine thing _



What do you mean by shoot machine?


----------



## insomniac666 (Mar 24, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Kirby FTW ... dude i got like over 7000 coins  ... i hate that gay shoot machine thing _


i use it for the trophies
i need the trophies


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 24, 2008)

_Strongest final smashes in the game belong to ... Marth, Zelda/Sheik, Samus _


----------



## insomniac666 (Mar 24, 2008)

K413P said:


> Ike has a good final smash. But I seen better ...


no, front smash, the one where you kill fully charged at 40 somethin %


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 24, 2008)

K413P said:


> What do you mean by shoot machine?


_that stupid coin shooting machine that gets you trophies _


insomniac666 said:


> i use it for the trophies
> i need the trophies


_i need trophies too  ... but that machine is gay _


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 24, 2008)

_ Hayato Ike FTW man _


----------



## insomniac666 (Mar 24, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _that stupid coin shooting machine that gets you trophies _
> 
> _i need trophies too  ... but that machine is gay _


oh definitely, but not gay enough to keep me away from teh trophies


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 24, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _that stupid coin shooting machine that gets you trophies _
> [/I]



I never shoot the trophys fast enough,


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 24, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _ Hayato Ike FTW man _



Yes. Bring anyone, I'll own them with Ike just like Kirk owned Charizard with Ike.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 24, 2008)

Ill Own with olimar


----------



## insomniac666 (Mar 24, 2008)

K413P said:


> Ill Own with olimar


bastard i hate teh olimars


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 24, 2008)

insomniac666 said:


> bastard i hate teh olimars



becuase you get owned by them?


----------



## insomniac666 (Mar 24, 2008)

K413P said:


> becuase you get owned by them?


shush, no cuz he's one of the characters i cant use for my life, i pride myself on having decent skillz w/ most characters, but olimar is one of the few i dont


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 24, 2008)

insomniac666 said:


> shush, no cuz he's one of the characters i cant use for my life, i pride myself on having decent skillz w/ most characters, but olimar is one of the few i dont



I lol at you.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 24, 2008)

insomniac666 said:


> shush, no cuz he's one of the characters i cant use for my life, i pride myself on having decent skillz w/ most characters, but olimar is one of the few i dont



I'm a beast with him. You have to keep using him more


----------



## insomniac666 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hayato Gokudera said:


> I lol at you.





> I'm a beast with him. You have to keep using him more


kk, ill try him some more, thanx


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 24, 2008)

insomniac666 said:


> kk, ill try him some more, thanx



a tip is use his throws frequently. he has the greatest grab range than anyone in the game. Use the foward c stick often keep range between u and the opponent.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 24, 2008)

K413P, I'll take that into consideration as well, my Olimar needs work.


----------



## insomniac666 (Mar 24, 2008)

K413P said:


> a tip is use his throws frequently. he has the greatest grab range than anyone in the game. Use the foward c stick often keep range between u and the opponent.


k ill try the throws, but i dont use c-stick so ill just do it manually, thanx a ton, ill be back here later, so ill talk to you guys later


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 24, 2008)

Hayato Gokudera said:


> K413P, I'll take that into consideration as well, my Olimar needs work.



Glad to hear,It took about a half a week just to get use to him.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 24, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _just felt like saying this ... olimar is a waste of space  ... the should have put in knuckles  _



I personally hold a grudge against olimar... but not because he shouldn't be included... it's because his fighting style is annoying ... if you let him he piles damage on you horribly fast ... and if you try to attack you'll probably end wasting effort because you hit the pikmin instead of him ...


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 24, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> I personally hold a grudge against olimar... but not because he shouldn't be included... it's because his fighting style is annoying ... if you let him he piles damage on you horribly fast ... and if you try to attack you'll probably end wasting effort because you hit the pikmin instead of him ...



Just as planned.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 24, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> I personally hold a grudge against olimar... but not because he shouldn't be included... it's because his fighting style is annoying ... if you let him he piles damage on you horribly fast ... and if you try to attack you'll probably end wasting effort because you hit the pikmin instead of him ...



Thats one of the things why olimar is teh win


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeah I like Olimar, but I have trouble with him because as soon as I start getting into other characters, when I go back to him, I have to get used to his play style again and I do poorly. So while I practiced with him at the beginning, I loved him, but I got into Lucas and Snake and started ignoring him, so now I suck with him.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 24, 2008)

sure?... then why my friend uses him as last resource?.. he's always been a Luigi player... and a really strong one... but now with the changes he 's now forced to grab Olimar when the scores grow against him ...

It's sad... but he's not adapting well yet... add the fact that our younger fighters (his cousins that we let play and have been teaching to play in melee) have shown that this game is perfect for them... they've kicked his ass many times (usually because in 4 man matches they team up lol) and that never happened in melee... hell... they've won against me... even meteor smashed me twice each... and i can take it as a man... in fact.. their growth in battle benefits us and i'm happy about that... but not him... he's a guy who doesn't like to lose... so he goes to the "extremes" and picks Olimar... you might find the reason by yourself if you've played against a really good/very bad olimar player... no matter the player skill Olimar is too hard to hit... and his thrown pikmin deal damage while he can just run away (a sttrategy often used by my friend as well) and that feels annoying.. but i don't really complain because it's the way olimar was designed to work... when he picks Olimar we all say "whoa dude... chill out XD" because we know we've pissed him off with our jokes ...


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 24, 2008)

Anyone else having trouble with running and walking? Like, I often want to run and end up walking and vice versa. This seems to be my biggest problem with Brawl...I don't know why...I just responded better in Melee...


----------



## insomniac666 (Mar 24, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> sure?... then why my friend uses him as last resource?.. he's always been a Luigi player... and a really strong one... but now with the changes he 's now forced to grab Olimar when the scores grow against him ...
> 
> It's sad... but he's not adapting well yet... add the fact that our younger fighters (his cousins that we let play and have been teaching to play in melee) have shown that this game is perfect for them... they've kicked his ass many times (usually because in 4 man matches they team up lol) and that never happened in melee... hell... they've won against me... even meteor smashed me twice each... and i can take it as a man... in fact.. their growth in battle benefits us and i'm happy about that... but not him... he's a guy who doesn't like to lose... so he goes to the "extremes" and picks Olimar... you might find the reason by yourself if you've played against a really good/very bad olimar player... no matter the player skill Olimar is too hard to hit... and his thrown pikmin deal damage while he can just run away (a sttrategy often used by my friend as well) and that feels annoying.. but i don't really complain because it's the way olimar was designed to work... when he picks Olimar we all say "whoa dude... chill out XD" because we know we've pissed him off with our jokes ...


lol dude, he does need to chill, its a game after all, anyways luigi got super buffed up in brawl so he should be happy
well anyways, yeah olimar is always good, but by decent i mean beating a level 9, which i just cant do with him


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 24, 2008)

@Blind Itachi
Heh, yeah I know what you mean when you say Olimar is hard to hit. Plus he can continuously rack up damage without getting remotely close to someone, and if you get to close. He might have a lucky purple pikmin, or he's just been ordering them right and he hits you with that for spacing.  Olimar is surely a forced to be reckoned with when played correctly, but then again so are all the characters.

@Nmaster
I haven't had problems with running and walking, but I've had problems with my forward tilt and forward smash with Snake. It's pretty much the same problem as you. Whenever I seem to want to do the forward tilt I do the forward smash, and whenever I want to do the forward smash I do his forward tilt. It gets frustrating to me, but I should probably just go into training and try to just focus on doing which one I want to do each time.


----------



## insomniac666 (Mar 24, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Anyone else having trouble with running and walking? Like, I often want to run and end up walking and vice versa. This seems to be my biggest problem with Brawl...I don't know why...I just responded better in Melee...


thats happened a few times but it's really easy to deal with and isn't really a problem so i dont mind, anways i dodge run so it rarely effects me anyway


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 24, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Anyone else having trouble with running and walking? Like, I often want to run and end up walking and vice versa. This seems to be my biggest problem with Brawl...I don't know why...I just responded better in Melee...



not with running but i've ended facing the wrong direction a lot after a roll or when stopping a run... there has to be a mechanic behind it though.. probably the new jump (footstool?)...


----------



## insomniac666 (Mar 24, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> not with running but i've ended facing the wrong direction a lot after a roll or when stopping a run... there has to be a mechanic behind it though.. probably the new jump (footstool?)...


far too many an aura sphere have been wasted that way
i love it when i accidently footstool jump


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 24, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> not with running but i've ended facing the wrong direction a lot after a roll or when stopping a run...


Yeah, that happens to WAY to often, I haven't gotten used to that system yet...


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 24, 2008)

How do you footstool jump anyway? :S I haven't played enough to find out, lol.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 25, 2008)

Hayato Gokudera said:


> How do you footstool jump anyway? :S I haven't played enough to find out, lol.



Just jump off of their head. 

Is there any specific reason as to why you'll turn the opposite direction after a roll? Normally I'll stay facing the same direction that I do during the roll, but occasionally it does change. It seems to happen if you roll into an edge, which I can understand, but doing so in the middle of the platform is something I'm not sure on, unless it has something to do with you holding the joystick a bit too long after your last roll, causing you to face the opposite direction. I don't remember this ever happening in the previous smashes, but then I roll much more often in Brawl than I use to.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 25, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Just jump off of their head.
> 
> Is there any specific reason as to why you'll turn the opposite direction after a roll? Normally I'll stay facing the same direction that I do during the roll, but occasionally it does change. It seems to happen if you roll into an edge, which I can understand, but doing so in the middle of the platform is something I'm not sure on, unless it has something to do with you holding the joystick a bit too long after your last roll, causing you to face the opposite direction. I don't remember this ever happening in the previous smashes, but then I roll much more often in Brawl than I use to.



I've noticed that if you're moving around, and then you roll, you'll face the opposite direction. This is useful, because if you're charging an opponent and they attack, and you roll, you'll end up on behind them and facing them so that you can give them a quick counter-attack.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 25, 2008)

Yea, FFLN, I've noticed that too. It's quite handy to get a few nice hits in on them.
And thanks for the answer, Timbers. 

Edit: 20 more posts!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 25, 2008)

oh.. not the footstool jump... i mean the other jump... the one that keeps momentum when you turn and jump back while running...


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 25, 2008)

Never heard of that jump, lol.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 25, 2008)

FFLN said:


> I've noticed that if you're moving around, and then you roll, you'll face the opposite direction. This is useful, because if you're charging an opponent and they attack, and you roll, you'll end up on behind them and facing them so that you can give them a quick counter-attack.


The first initial roll always turns you the opposite direction. Any additional ones strung to the first one will keep your character in the same direction 

BI: RAR? I believe it's pressing the jump button and mashing the joystick in the opposite direction at the same time, and quickly moving the joystick forward again. Or you can set the C-stick to "special" and just mash that in the opposite direction while running, and it will jump and reverse you without the need of the jump button.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 25, 2008)

Anyone have a problem with rolling when they're trying to running shield grab?



Hayato Gokudera said:


> Never heard of that jump, lol.



It's not really a built-in jump or anything, more like a trick utilizing the game's new momentum physics.

Run, then quickly tap backwards then jump holding forwards...you'll have full forward momentum but be facing the other way, so you can pop out Bairs really easy...an ESSENTIAL tactic for good Ike players...

Not to hard to do either, took like 15 minutes of practice before I could actually work into matches a bit...


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 25, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Anyone have a problem with rolling when they're trying to running shield grab?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, I see. Looks like I'll need to master this to become a good Ike player. Such tedious work.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 25, 2008)

I am one of those wierdos that dont really do much advance techniques, I do a few, but I usually dont base a stragery around them or anything. Seems to be working fine as of now, seeing I'm one of the best here, with only a few being able to beat me. Funny thing is, that Ike thing Ill do without even training to do it, or knowing it was a advance technique. I dont really use it all that much...because I hate techniques that take too many buttons to activate, that a good jump attack, or wierd other tactic could do....


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 25, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> oh.. not the footstool jump... i mean the other jump... the one that keeps momentum when you turn and jump back while running...



That's the one that Chem figured out first but Smashboards gave it a stupid name.  RAR or reverse aerial rush. 

Anyway, it's just changing your direction right before a jump and using the forward momentum to your advantage, especially since nearly everyone's b-air is good.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 25, 2008)

Ah, I see, nice clearing up, DS. Minzara, I know what you mean, I'm the same way. 
Anyways, off to bed. Later guys.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 25, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> That's the one that Chem figured out first but *Smashboards gave it a stupid name*.  RAR or reverse aerial rush.
> 
> Anyway, it's just changing your direction right before a jump and using the forward momentum to your advantage, especially since nearly everyone's b-air is good.



That always happens.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 25, 2008)

Check this out guys!



Its pretty awesome!


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 25, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Check this out guys!
> 
> 
> 
> Its pretty awesome!



Lol at Captain Falcon at the end.

But that clip could've been executed so much better, and who uses DK anyway?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 25, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Lol at Captain Falcon at the end.
> 
> But that clip could've been executed so much better, and who uses *DK anyway*?



I do. ...:S


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 25, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Just jump off of their head.
> 
> Is there any specific reason as to why you'll turn the opposite direction after a roll? Normally I'll stay facing the same direction that I do during the roll, but occasionally it does change. It seems to happen if you roll into an edge, which I can understand, but doing so in the middle of the platform is something I'm not sure on, unless it has something to do with you holding the joystick a bit too long after your last roll, causing you to face the opposite direction. I don't remember this ever happening in the previous smashes, but then I roll much more often in Brawl than I use to.


_i hate that roll ... using wolf for the first few times was annoying as hell cuz i constantly rolled and ended up facing the wrong way and gettin my ass handed to me  _


the_sloth said:


> Lol at Captain Falcon at the end.
> 
> But that clip could've been executed so much better, and who uses DK anyway?


_I use DK  _


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 25, 2008)

But do you guys actually main him?


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 25, 2008)

_Well i will rank him as my 5th most used player  _


----------



## Gamble (Mar 25, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _i hate that roll ... using wolf for the first few times was annoying as hell cuz i constantly rolled and ended up facing the wrong way and gettin my ass handed to me  _
> [/I]



lol, aura spheres.

many wasted.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 25, 2008)

_Lucario main  _


----------



## Gamble (Mar 25, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Lucario main  _



an      alt.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 25, 2008)

_so whose your main  _


----------



## Gamble (Mar 25, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _so whose your main  _



Fox


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 25, 2008)

_Fox FTW  ... _


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 25, 2008)

today update is about jigglypuff


----------



## insomniac666 (Mar 25, 2008)

Timbers said:


> lol, aura spheres.
> 
> many wasted.


far too many
at least 1 in every 5 fully charged ones


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2008)

Guys, my first man on hit list has been eliminated.

Username: Mario 

Is DEAD.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 25, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Guys, my first man on hit list has been eliminated.
> 
> Username: Mario
> 
> Is DEAD.



...


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 25, 2008)

I added Jigglypuff to my character chart. Two more characters left.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2008)

Would you like to join him?^^^


----------



## FFLN (Mar 25, 2008)

Timbers said:


> The first initial roll always turns you the opposite direction. Any additional ones strung to the first one will keep your character in the same direction



Yeah, which is why if you're stringing rolls together, it should either be to keep away from the other player while still facing them by moving in the initial direction you were headed in, or you roll back towards them and then run away in that direction. It's probably so that people can't just spam rolls in the hope that they get some sort of tactical advantage.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2008)

Anyone on?


----------



## Bender (Mar 25, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Anyone on?



I,ll take you on!


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 25, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Guys, my first man on hit list has been eliminated.
> 
> Username: Mario
> 
> Is DEAD.



I'm going to miss him. 

SHION! I SHALL SMITE YOU WITH THY BLADE! 

I just have to practice a bit more


----------



## Aaldarius (Mar 25, 2008)

Just got the game on Sunday, really liking it.  Just feels a lot different then the Gamecube game.  I am so stubborn, I kept playing with my Wavebird.  I am still trying to find a character that fits me, it was usually Ganondorf but Meta Knight looks pretty good.   I haven't tested online play, still a noob with it.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 25, 2008)

Shion, did we ever have a 1v1 match?


----------



## Ronin (Mar 25, 2008)

Some Guy on SWF said:
			
		

> Very important new Brawl info I've come across from next week's Famitsu (translated)!
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Upcoming WiiWare titles that unlock new Brawl Content (on each game you must meet certain requirements in order to unlock Brawl content):
> 
> ...



Havent been in here a while so not sure if this has been posted yet.

EDIT: Mario banned?


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 25, 2008)

LOL

Mario fell for a trap... xD

BLENDEROCALYPSE


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 25, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Havent been in here a while so not sure if this has been posted yet.
> 
> EDIT: Mario banned?


if that true what are WiiWare titles?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 25, 2008)

BALLAD OF THE WIND FISH!?... *would pay for that if it's the Link's Awakening version and not the pitiful MM one*

anyway... i won't trust this... lol... though the idea of Minun and Plusle fighting just like the iceclimbers seems like a great idea to me... they wouldn't suck like Pichu at all... specially because they don't damage themselves ...


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 25, 2008)

_anyone up for some rounds in brawl  _


----------



## Shiron (Mar 25, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> if that true what are WiiWare titles?


Minigame type things that you can get from the Wii Shop channel, I believe.

Anyway, would be awesome if true. But for now, I'm really skeptical of it.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 25, 2008)

I wish for it to be true. That would be so awesome.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 25, 2008)

DS, I'm sure you could confirm if that tidbit of info was possibly true?


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 25, 2008)

I just got 24 seconds with Wolf and almost 24 seconds with Snake on Target lvl 4


----------



## Jazz (Mar 25, 2008)

Yeah, a trap got to me.

Damn, I shouldn't have ignored all those other banned users


----------



## K-deps (Mar 25, 2008)

Anyone have any idea why when I go to connect to online it just says I get disconnected. But when I do a connection test it works out fine.
Odd


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 25, 2008)

_too much traffic on nintendo brawl server  ... i hate it so much _


----------



## Maycara (Mar 25, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Anyone have any idea why when I go to connect to online it just says I get disconnected. But when I do a connection test it works out fine.
> Odd



Its probably the Brawl Server, its being ass raped atm, so it's not working its best... lol


----------



## K-deps (Mar 25, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _too much traffic on nintendo brawl server  ... i hate it so much _





Minzara said:


> Its probably the Brawl Server, its being ass raped atm, so it's not working its best... lol



Well thats a relief. I though there was something wrong with my internet.

@Nightmare
Mind if I add your FC and you add mine?

Pretty sure I got you right Minz?


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 25, 2008)

_go for it K deps  ... BTW ... i will fight anyone now  _


----------



## Maycara (Mar 25, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Well thats a relief. I though there was something wrong with my internet.
> 
> @Nightmare
> Mind if I add your FC and you add mine?
> ...



Aye, and I added you last night.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 25, 2008)

_FUCK ... the server really is retarded ... currently not accepting any challenges cuz brawl is being gay  _


----------



## Gamble (Mar 25, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _FUCK ... the server really is retarded ... currently not accepting any challenges cuz brawl is being gay  _



lol I can't even connect to the wifi right now.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 25, 2008)

_same here  ... their server is completely down right now ... its not even just high traffic anymore  _


----------



## Gamble (Mar 25, 2008)

Almost makes me feel like doing SSE.

Almost. 

i'll probably procrastinate and go bullshit around


----------



## Akuma (Mar 25, 2008)

Sorry guys I cant play you anymore my wii got stolen.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 25, 2008)

_have you finished SSE yet   .... how the helll did your wii get stolen  
_


----------



## Akuma (Mar 25, 2008)

my house got ransacked


----------



## Gamble (Mar 25, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Sorry guys I cant play you anymore my wii got stolen.


wha? go on.


Nightmare said:


> _have you finished SSE yet
> _



17%


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 25, 2008)

_oh shit man  ... you have any lead on who they might be  ... Timbers :rofl 
_


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 25, 2008)

I don't really have brawl, But my cousin does. And im way better then him. I will update his wii code later next time I go back there...


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 25, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Sorry guys I cant play you anymore my wii got stolen.



Damn man.....


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh shit, Akuma, how did that happen!?

Oh, and I won't be getting a Wii and my copy of Brawl until either tomorrow, Friday, or the Monday following.  I feel so close yet so far.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2008)

Dude, that sucks your Wii got stolen.

I hope the loser that stole it gets caught or run over.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 25, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Sorry guys I cant play you anymore my wii got stolen.



Factor the cost of the wii into your insurance report.  Don't know if that helps but look into it.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 25, 2008)

I still can't believe that, I'd say "Shit happens," but that just sucks.
I'd still like a story.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2008)

Thats not shit^^^

It's BULLSHIT.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 25, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Thats not shit^^^
> 
> It's BULLSHIT.



This. Especially considering if you were like the rest of us waiting ages to play ssb, that's just a downer.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 25, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Thats not shit^^^
> 
> It's BULLSHIT.





Timbers said:


> This. Especially considering if you were like the rest of us waiting ages to play ssb, that's just a downer.



This is so true. I've been waiting soo long to own Brawl, if this got stolen, I'd probably go on a killing spree.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 25, 2008)

_fuck man ... i just say you report your stolen shit to the cops ... i may hate them but you can't take this filthy law into your own hands  _


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 25, 2008)

I agree, Nightmare.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 25, 2008)

damn straight....


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 25, 2008)

Damn Nightmare, I can't stop looking at your sig. 

Nel Tu..


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 25, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Damn Nightmare, I can't stop looking at your sig.
> 
> Nel Tu..



Violent, I found myself opposing the same conundrum.


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 25, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Damn Nightmare, I can't stop looking at your sig.
> 
> Nel Tu..



But she has no nipples. It's creepy. And she is an anime character.










 Damn it sucks your stuff got stolen.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 25, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=7B8d624t0ws[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gamble (Mar 25, 2008)

Definitely prefer Olimar's lol.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 25, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Definitely prefer Olimar's lol.



Yeah I thought so. lol


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 26, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=cToefy2-6uE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 26, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=cToefy2-6uE[/YOUTUBE]


I need an animated gif of the Lucario and Snake part of that video.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 26, 2008)

Caramell Dansen!


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 26, 2008)

Linkaro, I lol'd.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 26, 2008)

I think i found an answer to the facing the wrong direction when rolling...

Try this... do a roll with one tap of the stick... you should end facing the opposite direction as of you were facing before the roll...

now do a double tap to make your roll... you should be facing the same direction you had when starting the roll...

I've done several tries and it's always like this...


----------



## FFLN (Mar 26, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> I think i found an answer to the facing the wrong direction when rolling...
> 
> Try this... do a roll with one tap of the stick... you should end facing the opposite direction as of you were facing before the roll...
> 
> ...



I think I may have unknowingly did that. There were a few times that I was pretty certain that I should've been facing the opposite direction, but I ended up facing the same direction. It confused me.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 26, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> I think i found an answer to the facing the wrong direction when rolling...
> 
> Try this... do a roll with one tap of the stick... you should end facing the opposite direction as of you were facing before the roll...
> 
> ...



Tried it.

Seesms more like a random chance to me.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 26, 2008)

if i'm right then I'll be more careful from now on... and i'll use it to my advatage as well ...

btw... don't tap too strong... just move it to the sides...

@the vid: oh lol... XD...


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh man the vid! =O
XD!!
I need to send it to my friends now. ;D
They will hate me but i will laugh. =D


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 26, 2008)

Blind Itachi that's a great piece of advice you just leaked! 
I'll definitely have to try it next time I play.


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 26, 2008)

Lol @ the vid. It's pretty awesome.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 26, 2008)

XD

Marth's excessive hip swinging...C. Falcon not going along with the dance...

/lolling to the extreme


----------



## Klavіer (Mar 26, 2008)

That video is awesome 

Captain Falcon, Marth and Meta Knight were the best in it


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 26, 2008)

wow that Hanenbow stage look lame


----------



## Gamble (Mar 26, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> I think i found an answer to the facing the wrong direction when rolling...
> 
> Try this... do a roll with one tap of the stick... you should end facing the opposite direction as of you were facing before the roll...
> 
> ...



You're in the right mind of thinking  I'm pretty sure it's just having held the joystick too long after your last roll. If you go into training mode, then you can see for yourself. Just stand there and lightly move the joystick in the opposite direction, your character should turn around. It'll be true for the roll as well. The joystick needs to be completely neutral before the rolling animation stops.

That video is awesome, by the way. The Falco part was great, with the KFC logo behind him


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 26, 2008)

Timbers said:


> That video is awesome, by the way. The Falco part was great, with the KFC logo behind him



I just now notice the chickens!


----------



## Akuma (Mar 26, 2008)

Kitsune said:


> Factor the cost of the wii into your insurance report.  Don't know if that helps but look into it.




Ive already estimated that Im getting about $7000 back, I lost brawl but not the brawl book or case lol. I lost over 89 games.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 26, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> [YOUTUBE]cToefy2-6uE[/YOUTUBE]



Superior:
[YOUTUBE]IjQcM3xFR7I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 26, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Superior:
> [YOUTUBE]IjQcM3xFR7I[/YOUTUBE]



why is it that u r somewhat the next Goofy Titan to me and why is it that Luigi get abused? lol


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 26, 2008)

Woo.
Finally finished the 10 kills for Cruel melee.
Although I kept going and relunctantly got 17


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 26, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Woo.
> Finally finished the 10 kills for Cruel melee.
> Although I kept going and relunctantly got 17



Nice.

Ive never tried that mode yet.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 26, 2008)

Well guys, I didn't get my Wii today.  Hopefully it'll come in on Friday or else I'll have to wait till next week. 

Edit: On the other hand, 1,000 posts!  Fina-fuckin'-lly.


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 26, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Woo.
> Finally finished the 10 kills for Cruel melee.
> Although I kept going and relunctantly got 17



Co-op?............


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 26, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> why is it that u r somewhat the next Goofy Titan to me and why is it that Luigi get abused? lol


Don't offend Goofy-san like that... 

Poor Luigi...  



Mishudo said:


> Woo.
> Finally finished the 10 kills for Cruel melee.
> Although I kept going and relunctantly got 17



Took ya long enuff. 

So what trick did you end up using to do it?


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 26, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> Co-op?............


Nah,me myself and I 


"Shion" said:


> Nice.
> 
> Ive never tried that mode yet.


Yeah,you need it for one of the challenges.
It's uber annoying.

@timbers:I know right? xD Im pretty happeh


nmaster64 said:


> Took ya long enuff.
> 
> So what trick did you end up using to do it?



At first I used Ike to do the first 5 then Im like screw it cause it liked to  at me and make me not hang.

So I just used metaknight and whacked em 

at first I kept getting 9 and getting smashed but then the last try I got 10 and im like what the heck,let's keep trying.
Im pretty sure I wont try to beat it again though


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 26, 2008)

^ That is why MK is considered top tier.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 26, 2008)

TIERS R 4 QUEERS!

jk


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 26, 2008)

To be honest, I think that the characters have been balanced really well this time around, making tier placement a lot harder, or just completely meaningless. But still, Tiers will be used by competitive gamers.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 26, 2008)

K413P said:


> TIERS R 4 QUEERS!
> 
> jk



I agree, any character can be "top tier" once you know how to use them.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 26, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Woo.
> Finally finished the 10 kills for Cruel melee.
> Although I kept going and relunctantly got 17



you broke my record DX...

I'll get more... just you wait ...

also... with which character you did it?... i did 14 with ganondorf and hardly can do more than 2 with others...


----------



## Itachi77 (Mar 26, 2008)

Hayato Gokudera said:


> I agree, any character can be "top tier" once you know how to use them.



This can be untrue. Tiers are how good the characters compete against eachother while played at thier best. The best Yoshi would probably lose to the best Pit or Metaknight. See what I mean?


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Mar 26, 2008)

The talk of tiers always irked me. It's like those tier people think skill doesn't matter as long as you got a high tier character.

Skill is what counts.


----------



## Itachi77 (Mar 26, 2008)

Giovanni Rild said:


> The talk of tiers always irked me. It's like those tier people think skill doesn't matter as long as you got a high tier character.
> 
> Skill is what counts.



Yes it is, which is why Gimpyfish could destroy everyone with bowser. And many other people. But tiers are just a list of characters that win the most tournaments/matches.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 26, 2008)

Itachi77 said:


> This can be untrue. Tiers are how good the characters compete against eachother while played at thier best. The best Yoshi would probably lose to the best Pit or Metaknight. See what I mean?





Itachi77 said:


> Yes it is, which is why Gimpyfish could destroy everyone with bowser. And many other people. But tiers are just a list of characters that win the most tournaments/matches.



Itachi you raise a very good point, I see where you're coming from and I agree with you, to an extent. My mindset is still on skill, I believe skill can overcome anything, with skill and experience, I feel you're better than someone with a higher tier character.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Mar 26, 2008)

Itachi77 said:


> Yes it is, which is why Gimpyfish could destroy everyone with bowser. And many other people. But tiers are just a list of characters that win the most tournaments/matches.



There are some people that think tiers decide the outcome of a battle before the battle is even fought. People that think that irk me


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 26, 2008)

Yep, I am jumping on the "tiers don't matta" bandwagon. Have you seen pro Ice Climber users? That shows that any character has the potential to be strong.


----------



## Itachi77 (Mar 26, 2008)

Drizzt 'Do Urden said:


> Yep, I am jumping on the "tiers don't matta" bandwagon. Have you seen pro Ice Climber users? That shows that any character has the potential to be strong.



I must say I do a bit of pwning with the Ice Climbers.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 26, 2008)

yup tiers are 4 queers You can be good with any character.......


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 26, 2008)

Giovanni Rild said:


> There are some people that think tiers decide the outcome of a battle before the battle is even fought. People that think that irk me


They irk me as well, Giovanni. 


Drizzt 'Do Urden said:


> Yep, I am jumping on the "tiers don't matta" bandwagon. Have you seen pro Ice Climber users? That shows that any character has the potential to be strong.


Lol, Drizzt, I've _been_ on that bandwagon. 


Itachi77 said:


> I must say I do a bit of pwning with the Ice Climbers.


Yes, IC are pro. 


K413P said:


> yup tiers are 4 queers You can be good with any character.......



QFT.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 26, 2008)

Especially in Brawl where the game is more balanced, then Melee, or 64, the gap's are closer, so any character can be the best.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh, definitely. I think 64 was the most _un_balanced of the three IMO.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 26, 2008)

Hayato Gokudera said:


> Oh, definitely. I think 64 was the most _un_balanced of the three IMO.



Melee was more unbalanced to me. I liked the 64 version alot better then Melee.


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 26, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Don't offend Goofy-san like that...


it meant in a good way...when we rival each other to see who can post the update here first.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 26, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Melee was more unbalanced to me. I liked the 64 version alot better then Melee.



I haven't had Melee for a good while now, so I can't remember really clearly how it played.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 26, 2008)

Melee is long forgotten.

Brawl is the new game of forever.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 27, 2008)

^ Totally. Forever and always.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 27, 2008)

*Here you go idiot.*

*A Total Completion Guide to*



*Here you go idiot.*

​


----------



## Draffut (Mar 27, 2008)

Tiers don't exist 

Still waiting on the first fighter this is true.  Yes, a master can win with any char, but denying certain chareters are inherently better then others is just silly.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh man, R.O.B., Marth, King Dedede, and Wario ftw. They are the best period.


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 27, 2008)

No, Ike is the best.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 27, 2008)

Olimar for God-tier. 

Nobody cares about all those hours I spent on the completion guide...


----------



## Gamble (Mar 27, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> [BSS] Spice and Wolf - 13.avi
> 
> *A Total Completion Guide to*
> 
> ...





nmaster64 said:


> Nobody cares about all those hours I spent on the completion guide...


tl;dr 

I skimmed through it, looks like you did put a lot of work into it, well done.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 27, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Olimar for God-tier.
> 
> Nobody cares about all those hours I spent on the completion guide...



Nice work Nmaster, I'll probably go through more of it later to check what I missed.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 27, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Nobody cares about all those hours I spent on the completion guide...



I didn't know it existed until now.  Very helpful though.  Thanks.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Mar 27, 2008)

Drizzt 'Do Urden said:


> Yep, I am jumping on the "tiers don't matta" bandwagon. Have you seen pro Ice Climber users? That shows that any character has the potential to be strong.



You're point is kind of moot considering IC are the seventh on the tier list

I don't think there is anyone who thinks that tiers > skill. Tiers do make a difference though, some character's traits simply makes them better/worse.Mewtwo can beat any other character through skill, does that make him any better?


----------



## Klavіer (Mar 27, 2008)

Sorry, I haven't really looked through the thread for an answer. Bur could someone tell me why Sheik is being dropped from the highest tier, has something about his (Yes, I refer to him as male) character that drops him down?

I don't care for tiers but I'm just a bit curious as this implies something changed about him for the worst.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Mar 27, 2008)

Klavіer said:


> Sorry, I haven't really looked through the thread for an answer. Bur could someone tell me why Sheik is being dropped from the highest tier, has something about his (Yes, I refer to him as male) character that drops him down?
> 
> I don't care for tiers but I'm just a bit curious as this implies something changed about him for the worst.





This thread lists her buffs/nerfs and has also some 1-on-1 videos


----------



## Jotun (Mar 27, 2008)

Tiers/Counter Chars will always exist. If the absolute best player of a certain char fights another absolute master of a diff char, skill becomes moot and the character advantages start to show. For example a heavy char versus a light char, or a fast char versus a slow char, a char with good recovery etc...


----------



## Klavіer (Mar 27, 2008)

Looking at that list, there's nothing there that I'll really notice. I'm nowhere near tournament level with any character and I'm sure that I won't be hindered by these nerfs.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 27, 2008)

Keep playing man^

You will only get better.


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 27, 2008)

Why do people think Snake is Top tier?


----------



## Klavіer (Mar 27, 2008)

I've read that he's a beast long distance and in close combat. Also he's pretty heavy, so he can't be knocked around easily.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 27, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> Why do people think Snake is Top tier?



Probably because of the snaked dash adv. technique.

I personaly think that snake is mid tier...


----------



## Usubaa (Mar 27, 2008)

Hmm... are you saying I can be a good Yoshi player? HALLELUJAH! *gets to work*


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 27, 2008)

Usubaa said:


> Hmm... are you saying I can be a good Yoshi player? HALLELUJAH! *gets to work*



?


What are you talking about?


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 27, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Probably because of the snaked dash adv. technique.
> 
> I personaly think that snake is mid tier...



Yeah I'd say at the top of the mid or in the middle of high

lol


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 27, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> Yeah I'd say at the top of the mid or in the middle of high
> 
> lol



Yeah.

Along with Wolf and Olimar I guess...


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 27, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Along with Wolf and Olimar I guess...



So then who do you main as?


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 27, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> So then who do you main as?



I main MAH FOXIE.


----------



## Noah (Mar 27, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Probably because of the snaked dash adv. technique.
> 
> I personaly think that snake is mid tier...



What is this Snaked Dash you speak of?


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 27, 2008)

Noah said:


> What is this Snaked Dash you speak of?



Snake dash is an advanced technique where the Snake user does a dash attack and follows up with an up smash.

If done correctly, snake shouldve slid a distance about half of final d.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 27, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> Why do people think Snake is Top tier?



snake has really hard hits and has a surprisingly fast recovery time for how strong he is. paired with the number of projectiles he has, if you know how to use him, he's ridiculously strong. ive gotten really good at hitting ppl of the edge and using the nikita missile and hitting them killing them instantly. he's also heavy so its really hard to just do a smash attack and knock him out.


----------



## Mullet_Power (Mar 27, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Snake dash is an advanced technique where the Snake user does a dash attack and follows up with an up smash.
> 
> If done correctly, snake shouldve slid a distance about half of final d.



I think everyone can do the tech you described 

[YOUTUBE]l7Q2gfVEf0k[/YOUTUBE]

Snake seems to go further but I will got out on a limb and say it's less useful for him then it is other chars.

As far a tiers go it's still to early, you need tons of tourney results if you want to make a decent tier list.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 27, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Olimar for God-tier.
> 
> Nobody cares about all those hours I spent on the completion guide...



It made me feel like a jerk for using some of my gold hammers.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 27, 2008)

Usubaa said:


> Hmm... are you saying I can be a good Yoshi player? HALLELUJAH! *gets to work*


maybe you can


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh shit, @ that video. That's crazy, Shiek goes farrrr. Damn I need to try this.


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 27, 2008)

Good news everyone...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Fucking SHIPPED and on it's way!


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 27, 2008)

Congrats Toffee.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 27, 2008)

Congrats and fuck you at the same time Toffee. Jk. I didn't get my copy yet though.


----------



## Klavіer (Mar 27, 2008)

Good for you Toffee!


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 27, 2008)

Adam Sandler^


U look exactly alike.


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 27, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Adam Sandler^
> 
> 
> U look exactly alike.



It's an old photo. Not so much now lol.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 27, 2008)

@Toffeeman: Click.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 27, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Adam Sandler^
> 
> 
> U look exactly alike.



Holy Shit you're right.
Sucks it's and old photo


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 27, 2008)

_ZOMG adam sandler  _


----------



## tanukibeast (Mar 27, 2008)

I finally unlocked all of the characters.


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 27, 2008)

Most of us have done it hours after game release.


----------



## ishi-chan (Mar 27, 2008)

I want Young Link to return!

They should've got rid of Peach while they had the chance. Seriously, besides little girls, who is going to be her? She swings around a tennis racquet, golf club and a frying pan. Not to mention, lamely uses a toad to protect herself. Fail.

Young Link's attacks were way more impressive. And how could they get rid of a classic just like that? Every time I see him, I want to play OOT or MM. Let's hope he's a secret character who'll show up eventually, along with Jigglypuff. For something to...puffy...it's attacks are good ^^

Edit: Wait...It's already out??? O_O


----------



## Shiron (Mar 27, 2008)

ishi-chan said:


> I want Young Link to return!
> 
> They should've got rid of Peach while they had the chance. Seriously, besides little girls, who is going to be her? She swings around a tennis racquet, golf club and a frying pan. Not to mention, lamely uses a toad to protect herself. Fail.
> 
> ...


Young Link is in the game... He's referred to as "Toon Link" this time around though.

And looks can be deceiving; Peach was quite the potent character in Melee and is still very good in Brawl.

And what? Brawl? Yeah, it's been out in both the US and Japan for a while now.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 27, 2008)

Drizzt 'Do Urden said:


> Most of us have done it hours after game release.



I still need to unlock four or five characters.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 27, 2008)

ishi-chan said:


> I want Young Link to return!
> 
> They should've got rid of Peach while they had the chance. Seriously, besides little girls, who is going to be her? She swings around a tennis racquet, golf club and a frying pan. Not to mention, lamely uses a toad to protect herself. Fail.
> 
> ...



You don't know much about this game do you.


----------



## Itachi77 (Mar 27, 2008)

ishi-chan said:


> I want Young Link to return!
> 
> They should've got rid of Peach while they had the chance. Seriously, besides little girls, who is going to be her? She swings around a tennis racquet, golf club and a frying pan. Not to mention, lamely uses a toad to protect herself. Fail.
> 
> ...



I'll excuse this since your in Australia.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 27, 2008)

ishi-chan said:


> I want Young Link to return!
> 
> They should've got rid of Peach while they had the chance. Seriously, besides little girls, who is going to be her? She swings around a tennis racquet, golf club and a frying pan. Not to mention, lamely uses a toad to protect herself. Fail.
> 
> ...


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 27, 2008)

Remeber kids

*TEIRS R 4 QUEERS!!!!*

thank you......


----------



## ctizz36 (Mar 27, 2008)

You watched Smash Kingdom didn't you?... lol that is so true


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 27, 2008)

Whutz a t_ei_r?


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 27, 2008)

ctizz36 said:


> You watched Smash Kingdom didn't you?... lol that is so true


My cousin showed me that. funny shit.....and yes its really true lol



nmaster64 said:


> Whutz a t_ei_r?


----------



## Gamble (Mar 27, 2008)

ishi-chan said:


> I want Young Link to return!
> 
> They should've got rid of Peach while they had the chance. Seriously, besides little girls, who is going to be her? She swings around a tennis racquet, golf club and a frying pan. Not to mention, lamely uses a toad to protect herself. Fail.
> 
> ...



lol awesome troll, lets pay more attention to it.


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 27, 2008)

ishi-chan said:


> I want Young Link to return!
> 
> They should've got rid of Peach while they had the chance. Seriously, besides little girls, who is going to be her? She swings around a tennis racquet, golf club and a frying pan. Not to mention, lamely uses a toad to protect herself. Fail.
> 
> ...



Lmao.



Timbers said:


> I still need to unlock four or five characters.



Lol, keep at it!


----------



## Shoddragon (Mar 27, 2008)

Iv'e beaten the Subspace emissary and unlocked jigglypuff via completing an event them beating it. any other characters I am missing?


----------



## ctizz36 (Mar 27, 2008)

There's Wolf and Toon Link in the Subspace Emissary, but I forget were you find them


----------



## Gamble (Mar 27, 2008)

Drizzt 'Do Urden said:


> Lol, keep at it!



Nop <.< I really have no intention on unlocking them right now. Unless my net goes out for a few days or something, I'll probably never do  SSE.


----------



## Shoddragon (Mar 27, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Nop <.< I really have no intention on unlocking them right now. Unless my net goes out for a few days or something, I'll probably never do  SSE.



its worth it since thats where you unlock pretty much every character.


----------



## Shiron (Mar 27, 2008)

ctizz36 said:


> There's Wolf and Toon Link in the Subspace Emissary, but I forget were you find them


Wolf: The Cave (ride the lift in the second part all the way down, ignoring the first door)
Toon Link: The Forest (a new door should appear shortly after you beat the first batch of enemies)


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 27, 2008)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Wolf: The Cave (ride the lift in the second part all the way down, ignoring the first door)
> Toon Link: The Forest (a new door should appear shortly after you beat the first batch of enemies)



I find it easier to beat him in classic mode as Link.

Get 2 things done at the same time.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 27, 2008)

ctizz36 said:


> There's Wolf and Toon Link in the Subspace Emissary, but I forget were you find them



 hoax


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 27, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Nop <.< I really have no intention on unlocking them right now. Unless my net goes out for a few days or something, I'll probably never do  SSE.



Well, what 5 characters don't you have? If they're not that important, it probably wouldn't be a big deal. But since you're hinting that you haven't finished SSE and probably won't, you probably have yet to try Wolf or Sonic, who are both worthy characters to unlock.


----------



## Volke (Mar 27, 2008)

126/128...so close...

Need about 25 more hours of brawl and 60ish stickers...


----------



## Gamble (Mar 27, 2008)

Drizzt 'Do Urden said:


> Well, what 5 characters don't you have? If they're not that important, it probably wouldn't be a big deal. But since you're hinting that you haven't finished SSE and probably won't, you probably have yet to try Wolf or Sonic, who are both worthy characters to unlock.



Picked up Sonic already from CPU matches when my router just wasn't doing it for the wifi. I've yet to unlock Wolf, Toonlink, Jigglypuff, Ganon, ROB..I might be missing somebody else. 

Of those, I really only want to experiment with Wolf, but having to play like 400 CPU matches or completing nearly all of SSE just isn't worth it.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 27, 2008)

Jiggly is a bitch to unlock....

expect a few re-matches.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 27, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Jiggly is a bitch to unlock....
> 
> expect a few re-matches.



When I was at Anime Boston last weekend, me and my bro watched laughing to ourselves as a group of 6 or so people who would not let anyone else sit down to play against them, kept doing 4 man brawls, then the winners kept getting manhandled by Jiggly when he came up to be unlocked.  After we watched about 4 people die horrible, we moved on laughing.


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 28, 2008)

Just thought I'd throw these out. Currently my two fav players of their respective characters:

Dark's MetaKnight:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvL79ETW1CQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Kirk's Ike (Fucking Badass)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNMnOIzFKhU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 28, 2008)

Kirk's Ike is fucking badass indeed.


----------



## Omolara (Mar 28, 2008)

I still have yet to get a Wii or a copy of Brawl for when I do, but I did get to play it this week. It took a while getting used to how everyone feels now (Peach skipping everywhere threw me off of my hit and runs initially), but I absolutely love this game. So far, I really like Lucas and Diddy Kong - whom I'd been very excited about. 
Hopefully I'll be getting a Wii in the next month or so, and then I'll be ready to embarass myself against you all.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 28, 2008)

Drizzt 'Do Urden said:


> Kirk's Ike (Fucking Badass)
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNMnOIzFKhU[/YOUTUBE]



Nice video quality, but he really should be recording matches against more skilled players. All of those aerials could have been so easily avoided by that Snake, and yet he gets like..8 or 9 hit comboed while in air? Along with the Snake just running around and shit failing to plant c4's and disregarding the fact he's got some killer nades and mortars that would work perfect against Ike's poor speed.


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 28, 2008)

Go to his channel, and watch his matches vs. Azen. Out of 10 matches with Azen, he beats him much more. Azen was the second best Marth User in the World during the melee days. Also, I think that Snake wasn't bad, not great, but certainly not a noob. He couldn't spam his projectiles, since the Ike user is really good at getting close to his opponent. Did you see him deflect Snake's rocket near the end? 

Oh, and Snake went out with honor near the end, if you know what I mean .

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKa_U-MwsS4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Mar 28, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Nice video quality, but he really should be recording matches against more skilled players. All of those aerials could have been so easily avoided by that Snake, and yet he gets like..8 or 9 hit comboed while in air? Along with the Snake just running around and shit failing to plant c4's and disregarding the fact he's got some killer nades and mortars that would work perfect against Ike's poor speed.



I agree, he should had used waaaay more his mortar attacks, and combine the grenades (which didn't even use once) with the Snake slide.


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 28, 2008)

The thing is, he couldn't. That Ike was just up in front of his face nearly the whole game, and the map (even though it's snake) didn't help.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Mar 28, 2008)

Drizzt 'Do Urden said:


> The thing is, he couldn't. That Ike was just up in front of his face nearly the whole game, and the map (even though it's snake) didn't help.



Yes, he could, and he had ALOT of opportunities which he didn't even use.
And standing above Ike waiting for him to hit you like a sandbag isn't smart.. he had thousands of opportunities to react and punish.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 28, 2008)

Agreed.  A good Snake is a lot faster than that and he really didn't use his moveset to the fullest, even on that stage.  Not to say he's a bad Ike player, though.


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 28, 2008)

Hmm, now that I've looked at it again, I see what you guys mean. I checked out what snakedashing is, and it looks like a really neat tech to use which the snake player failed to utilize.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 28, 2008)

Drizzt 'Do Urden said:


> The thing is, he couldn't. That Ike was just up in front of his face nearly the whole game, and the map (even though it's snake) didn't help.



Even still, it wouldn't have killed him to just drop a few nades and put up his shield. Either the Ike has to back off or nade will go off on him. If he shields himself, just grab him. 

Not saying the Ike player is bad, just not a very good performance when you're battering down a guy that's unfamiliar with a character.

and yeah, the mortar slide could easily take him from one wall of shadow moses to another.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 28, 2008)

Anyone have a vid of a really good Snake mortar sliding? I'm curious to see the tech used in battle, since the last time I saw it was when folks first discovered it, just spazzing around and not using it for anything. XD


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Mar 28, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> Anyone have a vid of a really good Snake mortar sliding? I'm curious to see the tech used in battle, since the last time I saw it was when folks first discovered it, just spazzing around and not using it for anything. XD



I've yet to see anyone spamming it nonstop in battle.. but the good players use it occasionally, try looking in Youtube for "Psycho Midget" or "Zjiin".

Anyways, from my experience it's really helpful, it gets you out of sticky situations, the rolling is fast and hits your opponent (can even KO him).. and sometimes the mortar hits your opponent in midair, and sometimes.. it hits him after he lands from the sliding.

And you can even mix it with a grenade which is even superior than it already is 


EDIT: look here.. it demonstrates some good use with the mortar slide in the middle of battle (Zjiin as Snake), 1:20 is a nice example:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4Ak3iWExpA[/YOUTUBE]


And here's an impressive battle of Zjiin's:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KudwUUW_Kyc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 28, 2008)

With Toon Link on the Dojo we only need Wolf's art to finish my character chart.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 28, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> With Toon Link on the Dojo we only need Wolf's art to finish my character chart.


yeah it pletty good


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 28, 2008)

His head is bigger, but his body is smaller!


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 28, 2008)

^lol thats goofy as hell


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 28, 2008)

Squall Leonhart said:


> I've yet to see anyone spamming it nonstop in battle.. but the good players use it occasionally, try looking in Youtube for "Psycho Midget" or "Zjiin".
> 
> Anyways, from my experience it's really helpful, it gets you out of sticky situations, the rolling is fast and hits your opponent (can even KO him).. and sometimes the mortar hits your opponent in midair, and sometimes.. it hits him after he lands from the sliding.
> 
> ...



Zjiin's Snake is impressive, especially those snake dashes. Hope he faces Kirk some day.


----------



## Akuma (Mar 28, 2008)

I dont know how to do slides, do you guys?


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 28, 2008)

Akuma said:


> I dont know how to do slides, do you guys?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 28, 2008)

Well guys, I finally got my Wii and Brawl last night, and the game is great! I got it at around 1am, and got to play for about 2 hours. The only characters I've unlocked so far are Ness and Marth.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 28, 2008)

Hayato Gokudera said:


> Well guys, I finally got my Wii and Brawl



This is awesome news


----------



## Cipher (Mar 28, 2008)

Bwahahaahahaha!  I am finally connected to the internet!  Now all will know my name!  My code is in my sig for those who want to Brawl, my name on there is Rune.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 28, 2008)

Gratz Hayato.

Well,now I feel like a horrible snake player xD

I just now learned Snake-sliding,I found out I needed to do custom settings cause if you have the tap control stick up to jump function on it won't work.
I felt so idiotic xD

and I just finished Boss Battles Hard and Very hard with Snake,gonna try Intense >_<


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Mar 28, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Gratz Hayato.
> 
> Well,now I feel like a horrible snake player xD
> 
> ...



It's funny...today, I checked out the update on Boss Battle Mode (), and at the very end... 


Also today, I cleared Boss Mode on Intense without using a Heart Container (used Snake). XD

EDIT: And if anyone happens to brawl me and wins while I am ZSS, don't get too confident. I just started maining her and hope to improve.


----------



## DeathkillerD (Mar 28, 2008)

does anyone else hear "Rape the Targets"?


----------



## Usubaa (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm like really close to losin it *1 mm from pinchin fingers*
My friend always ALWAYS finds an infinite spam in ANY fucking game and he just found one for this game.

Okay, all I'm asking is if there is a way to get out of kirby's inhale attack REALLY fast.
Here's the situation:

SITUATION:
My friend chooses Kirby
I choose ________

Stage: FInal Destination

Problem: 
He spams "Yah-Ai!" Up B attack.
I try to rush to him using a series of dashes and rolls.
I inflict like 130ish% if i'm lucky, 20% if he decides to spam early
When I get close enough...
He uses INHALE and sucks me in. Walks over the ledge, i start breakin my controller mashin buttons at lightspeed, FINALLY i get out of kirby's mouth once you can't see your character at the bottom, I try to recover but fail, while HE gently floats back onto the platform.
Rinse and Repeat.

So, all I'm asking for is a counter for this REALLY cheap tactic (actually, thats not even a tactic; it's CHEAP!!!!)


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 28, 2008)

Usubaa said:


> Hey guys, I'm like really close to losin it *1 mm from pinchin fingers*
> My friend always ALWAYS finds an infinite spam in ANY fucking game and he just found one for this game.
> 
> Okay, all I'm asking is if there is a way to get out of kirby's inhale attack REALLY fast.
> ...



Who exactly are you using?


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Mar 28, 2008)

DeathkillerD said:


> does anyone else *here* "Rape the Targets"?


Fixed that for you.

Yes, I do; but not nearly as much as HRC. I love the bat-drop so much...



			
				Usubaa said:
			
		

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hey guys, I'm like really close to losin it *1 mm from pinchin fingers*
> My friend always ALWAYS finds an infinite spam in ANY fucking game and he just found one for this game.
> ...



Knowing who you're using would help, but if those are the only tactics he's using, you should be able to be at low damage when he sucks you up. Therefore, you can break out of his inhale.

You can avoid the whole problem by dodging his inhale with a roll...


----------



## DeathkillerD (Mar 28, 2008)

> Problem:
> He spams "Yah-Ai!" Up B attack.
> I try to rush to him using a series of dashes and rolls.
> I inflict like 130ish% if i'm lucky, 20% if he decides to spam early
> ...


Get a turbo controller


----------



## Usubaa (Mar 28, 2008)

> Who exactly are you using?


Umm if it mattered, it'd be banned at tournaments, no?

I'm using wolf, cuz i've been raping him when he was any other character, so he just got cheap.

Edit: It's online battle


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Mar 28, 2008)

Usubaa said:


> Umm if it mattered, it'd be banned at tournaments, no?
> 
> I'm using wolf, cuz i've been raping him when he was any other character, so he just got cheap.
> 
> Edit: It's online battle



I would reccomend abusing his Up+B, nailing him sideways from a distance. Or use his down air when he trys to inhale (jumping above the inhale).


----------



## Gamble (Mar 28, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> I just now learned Snake-sliding,I found out *I needed to do custom settings cause if you have the tap control stick up to jump function on* it won't work.
> I felt so idiotic xD



 How did you go on without using Snake's godwin up tilts


----------



## Usubaa (Mar 28, 2008)

> I would reccomend abusing his Up+B, nailing him sideways from a distance. Or use his down air when he trys to inhale (jumping above the inhale).


the only problem is that he recovers faster from a hit than i do performing the attack, so he just uses my recovery time to inhale. Once im sucked in, im done.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 28, 2008)

Timbers said:


> How did you go on without using Snake's godwin up tilts



Wait,what? 

I have it so it wont jump when I push the control stick up.
I still do the uptilt[the vertical barrel kick eh?] sometimes,not too much


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Mar 28, 2008)

Usubaa said:


> the only problem is that he recovers faster from a hit than i do performing the attack, so he just uses my recovery time to inhale. Once im sucked in, im done.



So you're perpetually at such high damage that the suicide move works? Then it doesn't sound like you could beat him in a fair fight either.

It seems like a good anti-Kirby is R.O.B. For some reason, R.O.B.'s smashes negate Kirby's. Or maybe that's just me.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 28, 2008)

You don't get any bonus whatsoever for beating the crazy hand and master hand together WTF


----------



## Gamble (Mar 28, 2008)

Uh. I don't know how he keeps you stunned all the way to the bottom of the screen. I usually just mash A+B simutaneously to get out..and it works usually within the second I'm inhaled. Same goes for getting out of grabs.


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 28, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> You don't get any bonus whatsoever for beating the crazy hand and master hand together WTF



The only bonus is knowing that you completed it. lol


----------



## Usubaa (Mar 28, 2008)

> So you're perpetually at such high damage that the suicide move works? Then it doesn't sound like you could beat him in a fair fight either.
> 
> It seems like a good anti-Kirby is R.O.B. For some reason, R.O.B.'s smashes negate Kirby's. Or maybe that's just me.


Oh, I'm just a smash noob, so i have no idea how to get out of kirby's inhale in the first place. I press random stuff, but by the time i get out, wolf's recover does nothing...

Sry if I sound like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), but im just REALLY mad because of this


----------



## Gamble (Mar 28, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Wait,what?
> 
> I have it so it wont jump when I push the control stick up.
> I still do the uptilt[the vertical barrel kick eh?] sometimes,not too much



I know, but you said you had tap jump on until you started using his slides (which I'm assuming was recently) 

He's got some badass tilts, guess I was surprised you weren't using them xP


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Mar 28, 2008)

Usubaa said:


> Oh, I'm just a smash noob, so i have no idea how to get out of kirby's inhale in the first place. I press random stuff, but by the time i get out, wolf's recover does nothing...
> 
> Sry if I sound like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), but im just REALLY mad because of this



You don't sound like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)...

I hate spammers, too. Button-mashing is how you get out of the inhale/grabs/DK carry. Try the Control Stick. I just rotate it and it usually works.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 28, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I know, but you said you had tap jump on until you started using his slides (which I'm assuming was recently)
> 
> He's got some badass tilts, guess I was surprised you weren't using them xP



oh no no,I always had the settings to tap jump off 
It's just,I didnt see any reason to use a custom name in training,then BAMPH.
it worked.

Sorry I confused you xD

and NM,your set is wicked,and sorry bout the game crushing your ambition


----------



## Gamble (Mar 28, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> oh no no,I always had the settings to tap jump off
> It's just,I didnt see any reason to use a custom name in training,then BAMPH.
> it worked.
> 
> ...



oh, lol <.< 

and I'm going to echo you here. nms set is internet badass.


----------



## Usubaa (Mar 28, 2008)

> I hate spammers, too. Button-mashing is how you get out of the inhale/grabs/DK carry. Try the Control Stick. I just rotate it and it usually works.


Thanks, man. I hope I'm able to get out in like 1 to 2 seconds... because that's all I have.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 28, 2008)

Usubaa said:


> Oh, I'm just a smash noob, so i have no idea how to get out of kirby's inhale in the first place. I press random stuff, but by the time i get out, wolf's recover does nothing...
> 
> Sry if I sound like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), but im just REALLY mad because of this



What you gotta do is wait until the moment right before he inhales and do a Wario fart.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 28, 2008)

Kitsune said:


> What you gotta do is wait until the moment right before he inhales and do a Wario fart.



oh wow, i lol'd.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 28, 2008)

_Timbers you fighting  _


----------



## Cosmo (Mar 28, 2008)

Simple...when using wolf you use his side b the moment he tries to inhale you...the moment you go behind him and land just f-smash him. not that hard...you gotta use your imagination...because wolf has A LOT of utility


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm waiting for my brother to come home from work so we can start SSE. Is SSE able to do co-op from the start?


----------



## Cosmo (Mar 28, 2008)

yes you can co-op from the start..if there is not another character..you guys will play the same one (two of the same, different color)


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 28, 2008)

Cosmo_ said:


> yes you can co-op from the start..if there is not another character..you guys will play the same one (two of the same, different color)



Sweet! Fuckin' awesome, thanks!


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 28, 2008)

It's harder by the way with co-op than with single 

and the second player's camera is focused on first player's so it gets....irrational sometimes.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 28, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> It's harder by the way with co-op than with single
> 
> and the second player's camera is focused on first player's so it gets....irrational sometimes.



Hey, I'd like a challenge. 

And that bothers me to know that the camera is focused on the first player, I remember seeing some gameplay videos of co-op SSE, and that really does look aggravating.


----------



## Usubaa (Mar 28, 2008)

> Simple...when using wolf you use his side b the moment he tries to inhale you...the moment you go behind him and land just f-smash him. not that hard...you gotta use your imagination...because wolf has A LOT of utility


lol he stands at the edge goin "HIYA... EII!!" spamming that OVER AND OVER. Side B sucks on final destination (he'll not play any map other than it) and plus he's on edge, and you know what happens to star fox characters after doing a special off a ledge...

Once i get close, then it's inhale and im done... If I start shooting at him (Kirby's Up-B is about the same range as Wolf's gun), he jumps, then does the "Hiya... Eii" attack again in air. 
I just hate how it takes more effort for me to COUNTER the cheat than it is for him to use it...


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 28, 2008)

Usubaa said:


> lol he stands at the edge goin "HIYA... EII!!" spamming that OVER AND OVER. Side B sucks on final destination (he'll not play any map other than it) and plus he's on edge, and you know what happens to star fox characters after doing a special off a ledge...
> 
> Once i get close, then it's inhale and im done... If I start shooting at him (Kirby's Up-B is about the same range as Wolf's gun), he jumps, then does the "Hiya... Eii" attack again in air.
> I just hate how it takes more effort for me to COUNTER the cheat than it is for him to use it...



The guy sounds like a complete ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) if he won't play any other map and only does that technique.


----------



## Usubaa (Mar 28, 2008)

I tihnk he's just mad that his last resorts in a fair match (Marth and Zelda, counter and red energy ball spam respectively) were pwned by wolf.

I kinda feel bad that my problem is takin up so much of this topic, so I'll figure this out by myself ^_^


----------



## Shiron (Mar 28, 2008)

Usubaa said:


> lol he stands at the edge goin "HIYA... EII!!" spamming that OVER AND OVER. Side B sucks on final destination (he'll not play any map other than it) and plus he's on edge, and you know what happens to star fox characters after doing a special off a ledge...
> 
> Once i get close, then it's inhale and im done... If I start shooting at him (Kirby's Up-B is about the same range as Wolf's gun), he jumps, then does the "Hiya... Eii" attack again in air.
> I just hate how it takes more effort for me to COUNTER the cheat than it is for him to use it...


The best way to get him to stop that would really be to give him a taste of his own medicine. Switch to Pit. Then, just stay where you are. Whenever he uses Kirby's Up-B, shield or use Pit's Angel Shield (Down-B/special) to counter it. Then, just spam his arrows (neutral B). If he starts to gets in close for an inhale, use Angel Ring (side B) to gain some distance again.

If you do get inhaled, Pit has much better recovery, with his several jumps along with his Up-B, so it shouldn't be a problem if you can get out.


----------



## Usubaa (Mar 28, 2008)

> The best way to get him to stop that would really be to give him a taste of his own medicine. Switch to Pit. Then, just stay where you are. Whenever he uses Kirby's Up-B, use Pit's Angel Shield (Down-B/special) to counter it. Then, just spam his arrows (neutral B). If he starts to gets in close, use Angel Ring (side B).
> 
> If you do get inhaled, Pit has much better recovery, with his several jumps along with his Up-B, so it shouldn't be a problem if you can get out.


Oh my GOSH! I forgot about Pit! I try to stay away from cheap characters, but this is personal. Thank you so much *goes to play*


----------



## Shiron (Mar 28, 2008)

No prob.

Another possibility would be selecting Bowswer and using his Koopa Claw (side-B) to KO him the same way he's be KO'ing you. Bowser's also a heavyweight, so absorb shouldn't be as effective and you should be able to recover.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 28, 2008)

Usubaa said:


> I try to stay away from cheap characters



. You're wrong.


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 29, 2008)

Hayato Gokudera said:


> . You're wrong.



Pit players just Arrow spam


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow I did not touch the coin launcher part of the game since I got it and I have 9,999 coins  ( I still did not beat single player mode lol, been playing alot of multiplayeR).


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 29, 2008)

I got my Wii back so any challages?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 29, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> Pit players just Arrow spam



Maybe most do, but not me. The only time I use arrows with Pit is when I'm trying to keep someone from getting back on the stage.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 29, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> Pit players just Arrow spam



You should play my Pit then


----------



## OMG! Dj (Mar 29, 2008)

You do notice that this thread has 17,000 post right? This Thread is insanely popular!


----------



## PradaBrada (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## "Shion" (Mar 29, 2008)

........lol^

Any news on Ronin?

I cant seem to find him ANYWHERE.


----------



## PradaBrada (Mar 29, 2008)

Last I heard from him he was busy moddin sum SSBB site


----------



## K-deps (Mar 29, 2008)

PradaBrada said:


> Last I heard from him he was busy moddin sum SSBB site



Yea me and Shion were helping with that.
Last time he was on AIM he told me when his GF is there he can't play Smash. But he hasnt been on since Thursday. We'll probably see him today.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 29, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Wow I did not touch the coin launcher part of the game since I got it and I have 9,999 coins  ( I still did not beat single player mode lol, been playing alot of multiplayeR).


then spend it or you gonna kelp geting coins for nothing.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 29, 2008)

True^

Use your coins.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 29, 2008)

I was insanely cheap last night and jumped from 248 stickers to 391 in less than 30 minutes


----------



## Hyde (Mar 29, 2008)

xUzumaki said:


> You do notice that this thread has 17,000 post right? This Thread is insanely popular!



Nice sig, saw the video a few months ago...^_^


----------



## jkingler (Mar 29, 2008)

Coin Launcher?


----------



## ctizz36 (Mar 29, 2008)

It is a section of the game were you shoot your coins to obtain Trophies


----------



## Hentai (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Jibutters (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah, I love those videos 

Hilarious


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 29, 2008)

IMMA CHARGIN MAH LAZAAAH !!!!!

SHOOP DA WOOP


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 29, 2008)

Well, I started SSE last night, I'm about 26% in. I'm really enjoying it right now, and the co-op is really simple as long as my partner uses start to teleport to me before he dies. 

BTW if anyone is wondering, I play co-op on Very Hard.


----------



## Junas (Mar 29, 2008)

I have yet to get 100% on SSE, but I completed it on Normal. Loved the plot overall and so full of nostalgia! Snake's entry was brilliant, but I wished that Sonic didn't come in at the end...


----------



## -ThanatosX- (Mar 29, 2008)

Guys, what's your opinion on this: A friend of mine and I had a discussion on items. I think if you want to play an even match, to see whose better, you should play on Final Destination w/o any items turned on. He said: It's part of the game if you want an even match, one should play with items turned on. Of course it's part of the game, but luck isn't a part of skills. 

Also what do you find more enjoyable, with or without items? Personally I like both, an match without can be very refreshing.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Mar 29, 2008)

I like to play without items, but playing only on final destination might get boring.. so I like to play different levels everytime.


----------



## -ThanatosX- (Mar 29, 2008)

Squall Leonhart said:


> I like to play without items, but playing only on *final destination* might get boring.. so I like to play different levels everytime.



Of course, that's true. 

Still I think Hyrule Castle, is one of the best, even in Brawl.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 29, 2008)

Sad thing about Final D, is its better for certain characters then others. Like Fox, and Pit, do really well on the level. So its not nesscarily the best level imo. I think Hyrule Caste is the best, especially for me and my friends, because we dont take advantage of the bottom part. Like alot of people do, because there dicks.


----------



## -ThanatosX- (Mar 29, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Sad thing about Final D, is its better for certain characters then others. Like Fox, and Pit, do really well on the level. So its not nesscarily the best level imo.



Hmm you have a point right there, well the fairest way is just random.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 29, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Sad thing about Final D, is its better for certain characters then others. Like Fox, and Pit, do really well on the level. So its not nesscarily the best level imo. I think Hyrule Caste is the best, especially for me and my friends, because we dont take advantage of the bottom part. Like alot of people do, because there dicks.



Lol, Minz, I used to take advantage of the bottom part in Melee like 2 years back. Just to rack up damage on my opponent.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 29, 2008)

The Bridge of Eldin would be good if that guy didn't come around dropping a bomb every once in a while.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 29, 2008)

Wouldn't it just be like an extended version of Final D. then? Or are you talking about keeping the middle part of the bridge going away and then coming back, just without the guy on the boar thing?


----------



## Shirker (Mar 29, 2008)

@FFLN

Not necessarily, due to walk-off edges, which get the best of plenty of people (namely Foxes FS, and let's not forget stupid chain-grabbing). Personally, I think some good fair stages are Delfino, Smashville and Halbred. Of course I'm sure I'm wrong, but that's just me


----------



## FFLN (Mar 29, 2008)

I like Smashville and Delfino Plaza too. I mentioned Bridge of Eldin because I like to use Fox, and the chance of using Fox's forward B accidentally and self-destructing are lower there, not including the occasional hole in the bridge.

And Hayato, I mean getting rid of the guy on the boar and the disappearing part of the bridge. An extended Final Destination is pretty much what it would be.

Also, does anyone know how to get into the subterranean Mario 1-2 stage? Do you warp into a pipe or does it just randomly appear sometimes?


----------



## Shiron (Mar 29, 2008)

^The Underground level just has a random chance of being what you get when you select Mushroomy Kingdom. There's no way to get it on its own.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 29, 2008)

@FFLN: It just randomly appears.
The stages I enjoy are Smashville, Yoshi's Island (Brawl), Halberd, Lylat Cruise, Battlefield, Delfino Plaza, Mario Circuit, and a few more I can't remember right now.
They seem fair to me.

Also, I have a question. How do you spew fire with Yoshi's FS?


----------



## Shiron (Mar 29, 2008)

You mean, instead of just spitting out fireballs? It seems like you don't press anything and face the direction you want the attack to go, and Yoshi will do it automatically.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 29, 2008)

-ThanatosX- said:


> Guys, what's your opinion on this: A friend of mine and I had a discussion on items. I think if you want to play an even match, to see whose better, you should play on Final Destination w/o any items turned on. He said: It's part of the game if you want an even match, one should play with items turned on. Of course it's part of the game, but luck isn't a part of skills.
> 
> Also what do you find more enjoyable, with or without items? Personally I like both, an match without can be very refreshing.



lol, FD.

Any map with a neutral setting is fine if you want a "fair match."


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 29, 2008)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> You mean, instead of just spitting out fireballs? It seems like you don't press anything and face the direction you want the attack to go, and Yoshi will do it automatically.



Lol, thanks. My Yoshi will pwn now.


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 29, 2008)

Anyone else think "Call Into The Night", despite being seemingly totally out of place in a Smash game, is an epic tune to Brawl to regardless?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 29, 2008)

Haven't heard it yet. Anywhere I could listen to it?


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 29, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=k_hiwsqg1Nw[/YOUTUBE]

It should be "Calling To The Night", typed it wrong originally.


*EDIT:* Ok, someone please tell me what im doing wrong here..


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 29, 2008)

GUYS I NEED HELP.

2 PPL CAPABLE OF DOING A NORMAL TEAM BATTLE FOR FUN.

I NEED REPLACEMENT PLAYERS FOR A TOURNEY.

PLEASE, JUST 2 PPL.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 29, 2008)

Fuck, the starting sounds so epic, I nearly creamed myself.


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 29, 2008)

Anyone else participating in "Smash Wars"(the SmashBoards & WiFi Wars sponsored tourney)?

First round has been going on today, I haven't played all of my matches yet though.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 29, 2008)

I just got finished with mine.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 29, 2008)

If I had WiFi right now I'd be on.  I'm getting it soon, hopefully.


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 29, 2008)

Well I'm moving on to the bracket after being one of two with the most wins in my pool. Woot


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 29, 2008)

-ThanatosX- said:


> Guys, what's your opinion on this: A friend of mine and I had a discussion on items. I think if you want to play an even match, to see whose better, you should play on Final Destination w/o any items turned on. He said: It's part of the game if you want an even match, one should play with items turned on. Of course it's part of the game, but luck isn't a part of skills.



4 Stock, No Items, Fox Only.





But my favorite stage is Frigate Orpheon.  I dunno why but I fucking love it.  Perhaps it's the Ridley music.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 29, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQVvP9vBjxg[/YOUTUBE]

Just uploaded this vid. It was from a match I had against lvl 9 cpu's at about 5am, so don't mind my noobness ATM. I'm Link.


----------



## Sharingan2000 (Mar 29, 2008)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> ^The Underground level just has a random chance of being what you get when you select Mushroomy Kingdom. There's no way to get it on its own.



Are you sure about that ?

I think if you press the R button before selecting the stage you'll get 
Stage 1-2...

I know that worked for me every time I tried it, but maybe that was just luck...

anyway just try it and you'll see...


----------



## Shiron (Mar 30, 2008)

Sharingan2000 said:


> Are you sure about that ?
> 
> I think if you press the R button before selecting the stage you'll get
> Stage 1-2...
> ...


*Ties.*
Hmm, you're right; that's nice to know.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm gonna go off to try. 
Does anyone know why I don't start with ZSS even though I hold down the shield button from the stage selection screen?


----------



## Shiron (Mar 30, 2008)

Hayato Gokudera said:


> I'm gonna go off to try.
> Does anyone know why I don't start with ZSS even though I hold down the shield button from the stage selection screen?


You have to hold it down from when you're selecting Samus, I believe.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 30, 2008)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> You have to hold it down from when you're selecting Samus, I believe.



Alright, thanks. I'll try that.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 30, 2008)

Actually, it's after you select her, i think. Hold 'R' while pressing start and moving on to the stage select screen.


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 30, 2008)

Or, in game, hit top taunt bottom taunt at really fast speeds. Works too.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 30, 2008)

no foolin'? Gotta give that a try.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 30, 2008)

Isn't this all the ZSS stuff on the Dojo anyway?


----------



## Gamble (Mar 30, 2008)

Drizzt 'Do Urden said:


> Or, in game, hit top taunt bottom taunt at really fast speeds. Works too.





Shirker said:


> no foolin'? Gotta give that a try.


It's extremely difficult to do with the GC controller. 


the_sloth said:


> Isn't this all the ZSS stuff on the Dojo anyway?



Yap.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 30, 2008)

Hayato Gokudera said:


> Lol, Minz, I used to take advantage of the bottom part in Melee like 2 years back. Just to rack up damage on my opponent.



Then your just like the rest.  Serisouly I hate that shit, takes no skill, it just people being dicks and taking advantage of the stage. Its a fucking awesome stage if people didn't do that shit.


----------



## -ThanatosX- (Mar 30, 2008)

A friend of mine plays with Zelda, and she keeps spamming those balls in four player matches. So annoying


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 30, 2008)

-ThanatosX- said:


> A friend of mine plays with Zelda, and she keeps spamming those balls in four player matches. So annoying


Din's fire? Everyone does that shit....
And with the online lag it's murder.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 30, 2008)

-ThanatosX- said:


> Guys, what's your opinion on this: A friend of mine and I had a discussion on items. I think if you want to play an even match, to see whose better, you should play on Final Destination w/o any items turned on. He said: It's part of the game if you want an even match, one should play with items turned on. Of course it's part of the game, but luck isn't a part of skills.
> 
> Also what do you find more enjoyable, with or without items? Personally I like both, an match without can be very refreshing.


You're friend is right. Also I find that adapting to a situation caused by items or a stage takes more skill than these supposed "fair" matches. Like your friend says its part of the game, if you have a problem with these things maybe you should play a different game. Enjoy Brawl as it is, don't complain about luck and skill and just play the game, you should be happy you have Brawl since I have to wait until the 30th of April.


----------



## Shiron (Mar 30, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> You're friend is right. Also I find that adapting to a situation caused by items or a stage takes more skill than these supposed "fair" matches. Like your friend says its part of the game, if you have a problem with these things maybe you should play a different game. Enjoy Brawl as it is, don't complain about luck and skill and just play the game, you should be happy you have Brawl since I have to wait until the 30th of April.


For fun, that's fine and indeed you're right... But what they want is a match that's even, to see who's more skilled. And if that's the way they want to play_* a match*_ of Brawl, items really should be off.

Tell me, how does a hammer or Starman spawning right next to you, with the opponent having no chance to get it, indicate your skill? It doesn't, you were just in the right place at the right tme. And just for that, you get some super advantage over your opponent that you didn't really do anything to earn and have the potential to get an instant KO or to rack up their percentage ruthlessly? In other words, why should I be placed under such a handicap just because you did nothing other than get lucky? Yeah, it takes skill to do, but that's skill I shouldn't have to use.

And you can't just "adapt" to all situations with items. Siituation, last stock, both you and your opponent are at 100% damage. You start charging a smash attack, when suddenly a bob-omb starts falling from the sky. There's nothing you can do to cancel your attack, so you hit it and loose the match. No amount of skill could stop that. There are also numerous other situations like this.

So if you do indeed want a fair match to see who's better, and it isn't just a match for having fun, then turning items off would be the best way to do that.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 30, 2008)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> For fun, that's fine and indeed you're right... But what they want is a match that's even, to see who's more skilled. And if that's the way they want to play_* a match*_ of Brawl, items really should be off.
> 
> Tell me, how does a hammer or Starman spawning right next to you, with the opponent having no chance to get it, indicate your skill? It doesn't, you were just in the right place at the right tme. And just for that, you get some super advantage over your opponent that you didn't really do anything to earn and have the potential to get an instant KO or to rack up their percentage ruthlessly? In other words, why should I be placed under such a handicap just because you did nothing other than get lucky? Yeah, it takes skill to do, but that's skill I shouldn't have to use.
> 
> ...


This. Example of the hammer was probably a bad one, as it's fairly easy to dodge them, but replacing that with anything such as lightning bolt, giant mushroom, clock, etc. would definitely hinder you.


----------



## -ThanatosX- (Mar 30, 2008)

Timbers said:


> This. Example of the hammer was probably a bad one, as it's fairly easy to dodge them, but replacing that with anything such as lightning bolt, giant mushroom, clock, etc. would definitely hinder you.



Yeah, and the one with the hammer seems to be relatively easy to hit as well. Also, aren't the poisonous and giant mushrooms harder to distinguish in Brawl?


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 30, 2008)

_honestly the poison and giant mushrooms are easy as hell to distinguish  ... the color difference in them is very easy to see  _


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 30, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Then your just like the rest.  Serisouly I hate that shit, takes no skill, it just people being dicks and taking advantage of the stage. Its a fucking awesome stage if people didn't do that shit.



I don't do this anymore, of course. Note my usage of "used to"
I was just much younger back then. Around the launch of Melee and for about a couple of years.

Anyway, last night I unlocked Snake, R.O.B. and G&W.
I'm definitely maining R.O.B., and Snake is a ton of fun to play, so does anyone think I should main Snake as well? I'm also maining ZSS.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 30, 2008)

Snake is a good main, but on a 1v1 he isn't a god....

He can be defeated by  good player with no problem.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 30, 2008)

-ThanatosX- said:


> Guys, what's your opinion on this: A friend of mine and I had a discussion on items. I think if you want to play an even match, to see whose better, you should play on Final Destination w/o any items turned on. He said: It's part of the game if you want an even match, one should play with items turned on. Of course it's part of the game, but luck isn't a part of skills.
> 
> Also what do you find more enjoyable, with or without items? Personally I like both, an match without can be very refreshing.


a real smasher always make his own luck


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm a casual smasher, I don't mind items, but I don't mind them off. Sometimes items depend on luck, some depend on skill. Just as matches without items can sometimes be determined by luck.


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 30, 2008)

-ThanatosX- said:


> Guys, what's your opinion on this: A friend of mine and I had a discussion on items. I think if you want to play an even match, to see whose better, you should play on Final Destination w/o any items turned on. He said: It's part of the game if you want an even match, one should play with items turned on. Of course it's part of the game, but luck isn't a part of skills.
> 
> Also what do you find more enjoyable, with or without items? Personally I like both, an match without can be very refreshing.



I agree with you, if you want an absolutely even match, than play on Final Destination, or battle field item-less. 

While items are definitely fun during a normal game with friends, if you were to play to see who's better, it's best to turn them off. Imagine performing combos on your friend for five minutes only to see him grab that heart container that conveniently spawns in front of him. Not to mention, some items are insanely imbalanced, such as the ray gun, which you can be spammed to send the enemy across the map. The only item I think is okay in a competitive game is the Final Smash.


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 30, 2008)

Final smashes are unbalanced. Some like jigglypuff's can be easily dodged. Others are instant kills.

Items are fun when you are playing 4 person free for all. I usually turn off the recovery Items though. They can be annoying.


----------



## Bender (Mar 30, 2008)

Man, we need more Super Smash Bros Brawl subspace emissary games  

It's just too damn awesome


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 30, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Man, we need more Super Smash Bros Brawl subspace emissary games
> 
> It's just too damn awesome



Oh my, I do hope you are joking.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 30, 2008)

Drizzt 'Do Urden said:


> Oh my, I do hope you are joking.



And I hope he's not. I liked Subspace. Of course I am a casual gamer and the Mario & Kirby series are my favorite series... So I guess because of that I liked it.

If someone says the smash engine doesn't work for platforming, I would have to disagree, wasn't the engine for smash inspired from Kirby Super Star's engine?


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 30, 2008)

subspace emissary is too repetitive.....


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 30, 2008)

Gravy said:


> And I hope he's not. I liked Subspace. Of course I am a casual gamer and the Mario & Kirby series are my favorite series... So I guess because of that I liked it.



Hehe, nothing wrong with that. Just that I had a horrible experience going through it, but that's probably because I wanted to unlock all the characters really fast.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 30, 2008)

_ SSE was pretty fun ... but then it got repetitive which killed it ... so all i had to look forward to was the boss battles  ... oh and um I see you blaze ... wanna fight  
_


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 30, 2008)

Drizzt 'Do Urden said:


> Hehe, nothing wrong with that. Just that I had a horrible experience going through it, but that's probably because I wanted to unlock all the characters really fast.



The only ones I wanted to truly unlock were Sonic and Snake and I did that before I played subspace. Since most of the characters I play are starters... (Kirby, Mario, Dedede, Yoshi, Diddy, Ike, Olimar, PKMN trainer, and Pikachu)


Repetitive, yeah. I didn't exactly liked the stop and fight goons until it's clear part but I got a ton of stickers and even some trophies from that.

I do like how they did the story, but I would've liked it a bit longer, with more stages for each team. The multiman brawl stage with the Mario/Kirby/Link/Pit/Yoshi team was sort of the worst stage they had despite the intro to said stage...


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 30, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Snake is a good main, but on a 1v1 he isn't a god....
> 
> He can be defeated by  good player with no problem.



I played a tourney-player yesterday at a LAN 1v1 with Snake and snakedashing absolutely wrecked him...


----------



## Jibutters (Mar 30, 2008)

I liked subspace also, except for the repetitiveness that everyone else hated also....I didn't really like fighting all the goons, but every once and a while I would stop to fight a few xD

It was much better than playing classic mode though


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 30, 2008)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Tell me, how does a hammer or Starman spawning right next to you, with the opponent having no chance to get it, indicate your skill? It doesn't, you were just in the right place at the right tme..


I guess trying to avoid getting hit is out of the question then. The hammer can be dodged and can fall appart, the star just means you can't be hurt but it really doesn't stop your apponent from avoiding you. I adapt to both those situations just fine.



Sena Kobayakawa said:


> And just for that, you get some super advantage over your opponent that you didn't really do anything to earn and have the potential to get an instant KO or to rack up their percentage ruthlessly? In other words, why should I be placed under such a handicap just because you did nothing other than get lucky? Yeah, it takes skill to do, but that's skill I shouldn't have to use.


Its a better use of skill.



Sena Kobayakawa said:


> And you can't just "adapt" to all situations with items. Siituation, last stock, both you and your opponent are at 100% damage. You start charging a smash attack, when suddenly a bob-omb starts falling from the sky. There's nothing you can do to cancel your attack, so you hit it and loose the match. No amount of skill could stop that. There are also numerous other situations like this.


You seem to think its all items or no items. There is the option to choose which items you have. I really hate when people use the bob-omb excuse, it is a bad excuse. It seems like the only reason this no items nonsense exists is because of that *ONE* item. If you don't like the bob-omb, you know what you do? I turn off the bob-omb and leave the other items alone.

And I don't play stock matches anyway. I play Melee with the default settings, and when Brawl comes out in England I'll be doing the same thing.



Sena Kobayakawa said:


> So if you do indeed want a fair match to see who's better, and it isn't just a match for having fun, then turning items off would be the best way to do that.


Or just play another game. Honestly these "fair match" people just sound like people who aren't athletic enough to play sports so they act competative on a video game designed for fun.



Nightmare said:


> _honestly the poison and giant mushrooms are easy as hell to distinguish  ... the color difference in them is very easy to see  _


Depends on the TV. The TV my Gamecube is attached to can make telling them appart tricky.


----------



## Shiron (Mar 30, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> I guess trying to avoid getting hit is out of the question then. The hammer can be dodged and can fall appart, the star just means you can't be hurt but it really doesn't stop your apponent from avoiding you. I adapt to both those situations just fine.
> 
> 
> Its a better use of skill.


Okay, better example: Pokeballs. You toss one out and you get Latias and Latios (or Kyogre). Yeah... no real way to counter that and it has nothing to do with your skill either. You just happened to be closer to where it spawned and got a free instant-KO. There's no skill there; just luck.




> You seem to think its all items or no items. There is the option to choose which items you have. I really hate when people use the bob-omb excuse, it is a bad excuse. It seems like the only reason this no items nonsense exists is because of that *ONE* item. If you don't like the bob-omb, you know what you do? I turn off the bob-omb and leave the other items alone.


Okay, turn off bob-ombs. Then, so long as you still have items on, there's still the chance of the same scenario happening with an exploding capsule appearing. As long as items are on, that scenario can happen.



> Or just play another game. Honestly these "fair match" people just sound like people who aren't athletic enough to play sports so they act competative on a video game designed for fun.


Hmm? There's more than one way to play a game, you know, and even Sakurai acknowledged this. If people want to have an occasional match every once in a while to see who's the true best player, and want to find this out by turning items off, then let them. The item switch was put in there for a reason: So that, if you don't want to play with items, you don't have to.

Sakurai made the game like that so that people can play the way they want. Items on is not the only way to play.

And again. This is just for one match. In other words, this isn't to imply that they play with items off all of the time. This is just one hypothetical match so they can find out who's better, and then go back to whatever way they usually play.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 30, 2008)

*@Item Talk:*

*Items, or no items*, I truly don't care. There is a skill in using them. Depending on your way of thinking. Alot of Japanese think "luck" is a "skill" I disagree with this, but they do. So in turn matches with weapons, or without weapons being skill, or no skill is still a opinion. So I don't care either way because depending on where your from, and what you believe it is skill.


Remember the Gai and kakashi Rock/Paper/Scissor match up? Kakashi even said "Luck is a skill." In Japan they believe it is, and what are we to tell them there wrong?



Hayato Gokudera said:


> I don't do this anymore, of course. Note my usage of "used to"
> I was just much younger back then. Around the launch of Melee and for about a couple of years.



Sorry, it just makes me angry because thats my fav stage, and people ruin it.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm about 56% through SSE now, guys.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 30, 2008)

With all of the lag that shows up on WiFi play, have you guys found any moves that you've considered to be un-usable with your favorite characters?

For me, it's Fox and his reflector. Since the lag can change from match to match, it throws off the timing that's required to make the best use of it. That includes deflecting projectiles and shield spiking. I can still shield spike, but sometimes it's just off. Either too early or too late. The same with deflecting since it requires precision to deflect projectiles at the last moment. Precision timing with that is off for me with lag, so I end up getting KOed instead of deflecting like I intended to.

I can't speak for Wolf or Falco, since I don't use them outside of random. Although, Wolf's reflector seems similar to Fox's.


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 30, 2008)

Gah, I slept through my match at Smash Wars! damn 

Oh well, good luck whoever else from NF is playing in it. I see Violent-nin in the north east bracked doing very well!


----------



## Gamble (Mar 30, 2008)

FFLN said:


> With all of the lag that shows up on WiFi play, have you guys found any moves that you've considered to be un-usable with your favorite characters?
> 
> For me, it's Fox and his reflector. Since the lag can change from match to match, it throws off the timing that's required to make the best use of it. That includes deflecting projectiles and shield spiking. I can still shield spike, but sometimes it's just off. Either too early or too late. The same with deflecting since it requires precision to deflect projectiles at the last moment. Precision timing with that is off for me with lag, so I end up getting KOed instead of deflecting like I intended to.
> 
> I can't speak for Wolf or Falco, since I don't use them outside of random. Although, Wolf's reflector seems similar to Fox's.



I have the same problem regarding Fox. When projectiles are used against me, I normally just shield, when there's lag at least. Shinespikes are definitely harder with the lag. With the radius decreased, precision is much more important..and it's hard to time it with the .5 or whatever of a second delay. My shine will still hit (usually) but definitely not in the direction I desired.

Another note on Fox that bugs me even more is his drills. If the input lag is present, it's really hard for me to drill out of a hop. Instead of starting it at the climax of his hop, he'll start it midway down..which is useless, and is basically just me jumping into the opponent. My same gripes are with Sheik's sh->fair and Zelda's freakin' magic kicks. It's hard enough for me to sweetspot those kicks without the lag, with it I'm betting on luck.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 30, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I have the same problem regarding Fox. When projectiles are used against me, I normally just shield, when there's lag at least. Shinespikes are definitely harder with the lag. With the radius decreased, precision is much more important..and it's hard to time it with the .5 or whatever of a second delay. My shine will still hit (usually) but definitely not in the direction I desired.
> 
> Another note on Fox that bugs me even more is his drills. If the input lag is present, it's really hard for me to drill out of a hop. Instead of starting it at the climax of his hop, he'll start it midway down..which is useless, and is basically just me jumping into the opponent. My same gripes are with Sheik's sh->fair and Zelda's freakin' magic kicks. It's hard enough for me to sweetspot those kicks without the lag, with it I'm betting on luck.



Yeah, with his drills, as you call them, I've noticed that too. I like to start it around the same spot you do, but because of the lag, it ends up happening either midway or when he's already on the ground.

With characters that use a lot of strong projectiles, like Samus' charged B, I prefer to reflect those back at them, instead of just shielding, so that they feel like they can't use it against my Fox, but... with the lag, I'm wide open to those.


----------



## MS_SharinGan (Mar 30, 2008)

I just finished the Subspace Emissary in about 9 Hours and i have to say that SSBB is the Best Wii game so far.

my fav. Charakters are: Fox, Cpt. Falcon, Ike, Snake and Link
but the most of the new Charakters are bad like Olimar Who in the world play this Charakter?? he is really useless.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 30, 2008)

MS_SharinGan said:


> I just finished the Subspace Emissary in about 9 Hours and i have to say that SSBB is the Best Wii game so far.
> 
> my fav. Charakters are: Fox, Cpt. Falcon, Ike, Snake and Link
> but the most of the new Charakters are bad like *Olimar* Who in the world play this Charakter?? he *is really useless.*



@bolded parts:


----------



## Shiron (Mar 30, 2008)

MS_SharinGan said:


> I just finished the Subspace Emissary in about 9 Hours and i have to say that SSBB is the Best Wii game so far.
> 
> my fav. Charakters are: Fox, Cpt. Falcon, Ike, Snake and Link
> but the most of the new Charakters are bad like Olimar Who in the world play this Charakter?? he is really useless.


Olimar's my main right now.

And no, he's far from useless. His Pikmin allow him to rack up damage on the opponent very quickly. And once he's done that, he can close in for the KO.

[YOUTUBE]0A4l2UFsPKg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]kYKR_tCNzfY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 30, 2008)

Olimar appears stupid and feels awkward, but he's really strong if used correctly.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 30, 2008)

@WIFI LAG: Hey, if you can use it to your advantage, exploit it. The only fights with lag I have usually end with getting knocked back to the WIFI menu.



MS_SharinGan said:


> I just finished the Subspace Emissary in about 9 Hours and i have to say that SSBB is the Best Wii game so far.
> 
> my fav. Charakters are: Fox, Cpt. Falcon, Ike, Snake and Link
> but the most of the new Charakters are bad like Olimar Who in the world play this Charakter?? he is really useless.



Now you can go back for enemy trophies!

Okay... Things I learned from playing as Olimar:
- Side B causes a ton of damage (Stating the obvious...)
- NAir is a great damage dealing move and it works without Pikmin. (It's best used to attack so you can be able to pluck more pikmin)
- UAir causes a TON of damage, mainly with Yellow, Red, and Purple Pikmin.
- Down B is great to manage Pikmin (I'm sure people know of Down B's Super armor)
- Olimar = Ownage in team battles
- Dedede + Olimar = Kickass team (Olimar racks up damage, Dedede finishes them off... It can work with Ike too but Dedede has better recovery IMO.)
- Having one purple pikmin is nearly crucial to win. (Yellow and Red work well too)
- Blue Pikmin have best grab.

Most is obvious, but I learned that Olimar doesn't suck and isn't useless. I don't use him as much as I do Dedede in team fights, but he's awesome. I love playing him.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 30, 2008)

Olimar is the only CPU character that I'm afraid of facing in Classic mode.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 30, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Gah, I slept through my match at Smash Wars! damn
> 
> Oh well, good luck whoever else from NF is playing in it. I see Violent-nin in the north east bracked doing very well!



I knew you were in there somewhere, I heard someone mention your name. 

Sucks you slept through it bro, I'm sure Smashboards will have something like that again...hopefully.

Yeah I did good, but I ran into a very good Meta Knight and none of my alts could handle him.  

Lost 3-2 in best of 5. Probably gonna finish between 8th and 16th in the North East.


----------



## Itachi77 (Mar 30, 2008)

MS_SharinGan said:


> I just finished the Subspace Emissary in about 9 Hours and i have to say that SSBB is the Best Wii game so far.
> 
> my fav. Charakters are: Fox, Cpt. Falcon, Ike, Snake and Link
> but the most of the new Charakters are bad like Olimar Who in the world play this Charakter?? he is really useless.



I agre3, charakters like olimar are is be usless most the time of.

Lol, noob


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 30, 2008)

Cipher said:


> Olimar is the only CPU character that I'm afraid of facing in Classic mode.



He may be kickass, but he's not hard to defeat... CPU Olimars seem to forget the phrase "You must recover!"

I mean, you go up to the hill in his stage, toss him out of the boundry, and he's toast.

The two CPUs I hate facing are Sonic and Luigi... You heard me right. Giant Luigi. Killed me once, then got Dragoon and hit me. I dodged my best and he still killed me! I never get hit with Dragoon! And Sonic... Well he's not exactly a huge threat, it's that I can barely do my toss and kill method like I can with Olimar.


----------



## Akuma (Mar 30, 2008)

Olimar is an amazing 1v1 player, but can be a bit to handle if it were more. But it takes alot of practice to get good in all situations with olimar.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 30, 2008)

That's why I recommend him for team fights. He can focus on racking up damage while his partner kills the enemy.

I agree also with you Akuma on 1vs1 fights too.


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 30, 2008)

I've been seeing a lot of ROB videos on youtube lately. ROB kicks a lot of ass if used well.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 30, 2008)

They all kick ass if used well.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 30, 2008)

So pissed off... Mom dragging her butt at church today, so I missed my match. Ah well, there's always the NF tourny. I actually care more about that one



> Olimar Who in the world play this Charakter?? he is really useless.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 30, 2008)

lol whoever says olimar sucks should get shot


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 30, 2008)

Olimar + spam shield grab = death of most players


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 30, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Olimar + spam shield grab = death of most players



QFT.


----------



## Akuma (Mar 30, 2008)

I really hate Pit for some reason, Im not saying he is a bad character. its just I hate fighting and playing with him.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 30, 2008)

Akuma said:


> I really hate Pit for some reason, Im not saying he is a bad character. its just I hate fighting and playing with him.



Cheapest recovery move ever....


----------



## Draffut (Mar 30, 2008)

K413P said:


> Cheapest recovery move ever....



Not just the recovery move.  It's that he can fly, and his insane recovery.  Peach is almost as bad, but she has her own issues besides.


----------



## Hyde (Mar 30, 2008)

I...HATE...Giant Peach...;_;


----------



## insomniac666 (Mar 30, 2008)

Akuma said:


> I really hate Pit for some reason, Im not saying he is a bad character. its just I hate fighting and playing with him.


campy pits are the worst, spam arrows at you from the side and then when you get close finally ur of balance and you get slammed and then spiked while off stage cuz pit can chase you anywhere b/c of his stupid recovery
i hate campy pits


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 30, 2008)

hey guys heres my cousin's wii code, Thats when I play online ussally since i dont own ssbb yet, Expect me to play this weekend. If the user name is k413p on my character, Then its me playing, If the chracter is sonic or metaknight and only does 2 moves.....its my cousin

3694-9742-0284


----------



## insomniac666 (Mar 30, 2008)

K413P said:


> hey guys heres my cousin's wii code, Thats when I play online ussally since i dont own ssbb yet, Expect me to play this weekend. If the user name is k413p on my character, Then its me playing, If the chracter is sonic or metaknight and only does 2 moves.....its my cousin
> 
> 3694-9742-0284


lol is he really like that


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 30, 2008)

insomniac666 said:


> lol is he really like that



Yes im dead serious lol


----------



## Hyde (Mar 30, 2008)

GIANT PEACH!! 

F**KING F-TILT!!


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 30, 2008)

Hyde said:


> GIANT PEACH!!
> 
> F**KING F-TILT!!


----------



## insomniac666 (Mar 30, 2008)

K413P said:


> Yes im dead serious lol


oh god
oh yeah and giant peach is hell
so how are you guys challenges coming


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 30, 2008)

I only hate Angel Ring spamming Pits. I've survived arrows in sudden death matches and win. Pit's "Amazing recovery" becomes useless while being metal, I love metal pit matches in classic... Well I played classic to fulfill the requirements to gain access to certain trophies in the challenges... No more metal pit matches... 

To the All-Star mode, Boss Rush, and Minute Brawls!


----------



## insomniac666 (Mar 30, 2008)

Gravy said:


> I only hate Angel Ring spamming Pits. I've survived arrows in sudden death matches and win. Pit's "Amazing recovery" becomes useless while being metal, I love metal pit matches in classic... Well I played classic to fulfill the requirements to gain access to certain trophies in the challenges... No more metal pit matches...
> 
> To the All-Star mode, Boss Rush, and Minute Brawls!


have you beaten classic w/ everyone, if so what is the challenge to the left of that one, it's the only one i dont know what to do for


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 30, 2008)

Guys, dont hate on Pit's recovery.

For all I know, it could be the worst of all.

If u interrupt it with a little hit, he can't do the recovery move again.

So he is basically dead....

A simple shine with fox or a kick or any little attack will kill Pit when he does a recovery...

Its extremely simple.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 30, 2008)

Paper Mario trophy: Beat Classic with all characters
Left to that: Ballyhoo and big top trophy: Unlock 75 or more hidden songs

Creeping Chrysanthemum Trophy: Collect Trophies for all characters (Meaning fighting classic to get ZSS, Zelda/Sheik, and each of the PKMN trainer's Pokemon as well as all the others)
Left to that: CD: Clear 100-man brawl in under 4 minutes.

All I know is that I want those challenges completed. I want those trophies, and I damn want that K.K. Slider trophy, I unlocked all the songs that appear from CDs when I see CDs on WIFI games and I grab them I don't get squat.

And I wasted four of my golden hammers already and I can't use them on certain places.

Maybe I'll use my last one for that CD I mentioned earlier.



Or let Pit grab a metal box... That kills him immediately... I'm more hating on the angel ring spamming.


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 30, 2008)

Pit is shit against my Marth. You can't spam arrows if you are getting blitzed. Angel ring lags too long. He gonna die if he uses it.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey guys. 

iam going to a torny with my friends this week.I heard there was some big name players there last week(P.C, Court, Dark Peach)and iam hopeing i could do well and test my marth skills.

Also i need help on Dl out of falco's and 3D's chain grabs with marth.

but torneys a getting annoying with all the super camping chars like ROB and chain grabers like 3D and falco.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 31, 2008)

K413P said:


> Cheapest recovery move ever....



Not really. If he's trying to recover with his Up+B just hit him with projectile/your foot, and he'll lose them..and won't be able to reuse them until he lands on the stage again.

In other words he's fucked.


----------



## SharinganBlue (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey guys, if anyone likes to brawl with me anytime, my code is in my sig.


----------



## CrysisZERO (Mar 31, 2008)

I prefer Snake's recovery to Pit's; it's one of the best in the game.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 31, 2008)

WHY IZ WOLF'S UpB CALLED FIRE WOLF WHEN THEREZ NO FIAR?!?


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 31, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> WHY IZ WOLF'S UpB CALLED FIRE WOLF WHEN THEREZ NO FIAR?!?



Its invisible


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Mar 31, 2008)

I hate Pit too, he seems to be my worst enemy as Snake.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 31, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> WHY IZ WOLF'S UpB CALLED FIRE WOLF WHEN THEREZ NO FIAR?!?



Wolf names his moves what he wants.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 31, 2008)

Well with Wolf on the Dojo my character chart is complete. I also changed Charizard's icon.


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 31, 2008)

lol I love that they have a whole guide explaining the c-stick


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 31, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> lol I love that they have a whole guide explaining the c-stick


What's so funny about it?
Most people only use it as a shortcut for Smash attacks and don't think nothing of it.
That guide explains other possibilities and uses for the stick, which said people wouldn't have discovered without the guide.


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 31, 2008)

Skeets said:


> What's so funny about it?
> Most people only use it as a shortcut for Smash attacks and don't think nothing of it.
> That guide explains other possibilities and uses for the stick, which said people wouldn't have discovered without the guide.



No it's just funny.

OH! THE ALMIGHTY C-STICK!


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 31, 2008)

Im not gonna read it because then I'll be tempted to use something that I only used in Melee to smash people and it'll screw myself over


----------



## Horrid Crow (Mar 31, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Well with Wolf on the Dojo my character chart is complete. I also changed Charizard's icon.



What's the point of that chart and why do you have two different Wario costume avatars in it?


----------



## Soulbadguy (Mar 31, 2008)

I use the C-stick alot for my marth and flaco's Hypen and DLX smashing but i turn to B-sticking with my lucas and toonlink so i can use his techs like zapjumping with lucas and auto RARing my toonlink's Bair.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 31, 2008)

Wolf blaster is bad ass.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 31, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> WHY IZ WOLF'S UpB CALLED FIRE WOLF WHEN THEREZ NO FIAR?!?





Hayato Gokudera said:


> Wolf names his moves what he wants.



he's copied everything else from starfox, so why not


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 31, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> I use the C-stick alot for my marth and flaco's Hypen and DLX smashing but i turn to B-sticking with my lucas and toonlink so i can use his techs like zapjumping with lucas and auto RARing my toonlink's Bair.



Whhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaat? 

I use C-Stick to use Marth's smashes faster.







Wolf's blaster is badass indeed.


----------



## Cain (Mar 31, 2008)

I have sucked so much more ever since i was playing Zelda, Zelda is a great game but i challenge all u to brawl when i get better ahha.

Ill put my friend code in my sig when i get it again because i dont know it off hand, but then once u get my id number pm to battle and i will add u to my friend list.  Brawl was real quick and the dynamics of the game has either been really hard at me, im a noob, or i am just not use to it yet.  But this was a great adventure mode, theres a lot of funny stunts when u first meet snake was a classic!


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 31, 2008)

Ichimaru Gin's <3er said:


> I have sucked so much more ever since i was playing Zelda, Zelda is a great game but i challenge all u to brawl when i get better ahha.
> 
> Ill put my friend code in my sig when i get it again because i dont know it off hand, but then once u get my id number pm to battle and i will add u to my friend list.  Brawl was real quick and the dynamics of the game has either been really hard at me, im a noob, or i am just not use to it yet.  But this was a great adventure mode, theres a lot of funny stunts when u first meet snake was a classic!



Haha, you're pretty late. But yeah, Snake's intro was the lulz.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 31, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Whhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?
> 
> I use C-Stick to use Marth's smashes faster.


Exactly! That was my point in my earlier post regarding the C-Stick.
More casual players only see the C-Stick as a shortcut for Smash attacks.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 31, 2008)

Lucas B-sticking FTW?


----------



## Junas (Mar 31, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> WHY IZ WOLF'S UpB CALLED FIRE WOLF WHEN THEREZ NO FIAR?!?



Seems like he hasn't discovered fire....


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 31, 2008)

Anyone here uses PK trainer as a main?


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 31, 2008)

Jeez Tabuu on hard in BB is a mother fucker


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 31, 2008)

Drizzt 'Do Urden said:


> Anyone here uses PK trainer as a main?



Ness is a pretty cool guy, he hits homeruns and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Akuma (Mar 31, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> Jeez Tabuu on hard in BB is a mother fucker




Just wait for Very hard and Intense.


----------



## Mullet_Power (Mar 31, 2008)

Drizzt 'Do Urden said:


> Anyone here uses PK trainer as a main?



I mains teh Pokemon Trainer 

Anyone else getting the "Bandwidth Limit Exceeded" message at smashboards? I think it's pretty funny.


----------



## Junas (Mar 31, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Just wait for Very hard and Intense.



Ima gonna try that now!


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 31, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Just wait for Very hard and Intense.



Oh shi--


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 31, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=CcY-G1Jows8&watch_response[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (Mar 31, 2008)

The original was funnier (what's with the excessive use of diddy/donkey point in this vid?), but that's pretty amusing


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 31, 2008)

Peach x Shiek is canon.


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 31, 2008)

Some nice Lesbian Sex.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 31, 2008)

You know,creepy peach always scares me,espcially in the moveswitch vids when she has sonic,and she's like a midget with claws,omgtehgawd,it's horrible

NM why does kirby hail the furries? 

Oh boss battles isnt anything yet,try Very hard and Intense.
Only thing that bums me is Tabuu's butterfly rings.
I still cant for some reason dodge good,Im always in the flippin air when it happens.
and snake isn't that great towards Tabuu D:


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 31, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> NM why does kirby hail the furries?


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 31, 2008)

Truth comic is full of truth 

plus,it gave me teh laughs


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 31, 2008)

I managed to defeat Tabuu on intense with MAH FOXIE!!!!

.....took me at least 17 tries though.....

It was embarassing....


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratz.
I dont think there's anything embarrasing about it.
You should be happy to beat it with your main and not using a character suitable for it[Sakurai think Toon Link is]
I've yet to beat with Snake though


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 31, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]IunYZIYk1UY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Masurao (Mar 31, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> [YOUTUBE]IunYZIYk1UY[/YOUTUBE]



That was impressive. The highest I've gotten when I've co-op with someone was 3652 ft.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 31, 2008)

K413P said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=CcY-G1Jows8&watch_response[/YOUTUBE]



No Mario or Kirby = 

But the pointing Kongs made it all the worthwhile.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Apr 1, 2008)

hay guyz have you checked smashboards today



> Yaoi is amazing, no doubt about that. However, as I'm sure most Yaoi players would agree (and many posts in the Yaoi threads strongly support this) he is at a disadvantage against projectile spammers. Claus' PK Fire can be a difficult thing for Yaoi to get past and PK Thunder will always hit a Yaoi unless blocked. Melee was made in such a way that camping is very much possible. Yaoi rocks, yes, but he has to go through hell against a Claus (well, not hell, but he's still has to work harder than against many others).






-CALAMITY- said:


> That was impressive. The highest I've gotten when I've co-op with someone was 3652 ft.



Those were in meters in the video


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 1, 2008)

BEST. FORUMFUCK. EVER.

I. FUCKING. LOVE. THIS. HOLIDAY. 

They changed Smash to Halo, Brawl to Melee, Melee to Brawl...

*tests some things*

Ike = Dwight Eisenhower
Marth = Yaoi 
Pit = Palutena's bitch

Pokemon Trainer = Ash Ketchum
Squirtle = Charizard = Ivysaur 

Mario <=> Wario

Diddy Kong = Sean "Puffy" Combs
Lucas = Claus
Sonic = Sonic Boom, Sonic Boom, Sonic Boom, Sonic Boom

Wolf = Kitty
Fox = Wolf
Olimar = Cap'n Crunch

Stock = Coin = Time

Samus = Yokoi
Zero Suit Samus = Yokoi with boobs
Lucario = Mewtwo2

Final Smash = Broken
tiers = tires


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 1, 2008)

????

WHAT DOES THAT MEAN????^^^^


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 1, 2008)

to bad she not in she would have been a great character.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Apr 1, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> to bad she not in.she would a better character than Toon Link



NICE!!! That really looks good!

Make me a Chaos 0 one and a Trace one.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 1, 2008)

I beat Twilight Princess again yesterday for kicks. Princess Midna is hawt...


----------



## Akira (Apr 1, 2008)

Thats some fantastic editing in the Midna pic.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Apr 1, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Thats some fantastic editing in the Midna pic.



Seconded. Did you actually edit it, Linkdarkside? If so, great job.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 1, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Thats some fantastic editing in the Midna pic.


i dint make it dinosaur pirate did it. 

he also maked another one


----------



## staradderdragoon (Apr 1, 2008)

i would so love dante being in the series.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 1, 2008)

Appendicitis sucks lol.

I'm back, Brawl thread. If anyone's up for some matches tonight either get on or PM me (if I'm not on).


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 1, 2008)

Me and some friends were goofing off all day.
We did matches with everyone using the same character for every character.
Then we went to training and battled each other being FS Giant Jiggly's 

@Tenshi: Sorry to hear that.
Has it already been cleared or are you waiting for it to be?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 1, 2008)

you can get some brawl stuff here


----------



## K-deps (Apr 1, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> you can get some brawl stuff here



Looks like I'm puttin some new stuff in the ma sig 
Great find


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 1, 2008)

Geez, it's been a long time since I went there... I wonder if some of my old sheets are still in there...


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 1, 2008)

Holy hell,15 minute melee is a biatch.
I finally defeated it though.
and 100 in Endless brawl


----------



## Akuma (Apr 1, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Holy hell,15 minute melee is a biatch.
> I finally defeated it though.
> and 100 in Endless brawl



Lol 15 minute melee


I did 15 minute brawl with toon link, I ended the match with 0%


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 1, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Lol 15 minute melee
> 
> 
> I did 15 minute brawl with toon link, I ended the match with 0%



Sorry for being skeptical,but that sounds debatable 
Maybe Im just naive and dont realize how great toon link is,but unless there's some great combo for killing the guys without getting touched,I dun believe it.

But im not trying to be a jerk,I'll eagerly await to be proven wrong


----------



## BAD BD (Apr 1, 2008)

Tis' Child's Play


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 1, 2008)

ok...funny thing happen:  I use cook Kirby to cook coin and I produce a ton of GOLD HAMMERS!?!?!?!


----------



## Draffut (Apr 2, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Sorry for being skeptical,but that sounds debatable
> Maybe Im just naive and dont realize how great toon link is,but unless there's some great combo for killing the guys without getting touched,I dun believe it.
> 
> But im not trying to be a jerk,I'll eagerly await to be proven wrong



I did it with Jigglypuff, just a boring fight.  just flew back and forth under the platform.  thats how I got the Cruel Melee rewards to.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 2, 2008)

Talk about a tough row to hoe! 


<3 Sakurai


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 2, 2008)

Haha,I was wondering if All star was organized in which character's games were debuted.


----------



## ishi-chan (Apr 2, 2008)

Sorry everyone. I didn't know it was out 

It hasn't been released in Australia yet (due around June), I didn't realise Japan and America already had it >:

It's great to hear that Young Link (aka Toon Link) is in it. I was worried he wouldn't make an appearance.

Once it's released here, I'll have much more to talk about next time


----------



## Akuma (Apr 2, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Sorry for being skeptical,but that sounds debatable
> Maybe Im just naive and dont realize how great toon link is,but unless there's some great combo for killing the guys without getting touched,I dun believe it.
> 
> But im not trying to be a jerk,I'll eagerly await to be proven wrong



Jump off the ledge and edge grab then jump off and edge grab RINSE REPEAT, your invulnerable pretty much the entire match.


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 2, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Jump off the ledge and edge grab then jump off and edge grab RINSE REPEAT, your invulnerable pretty much the entire match.



Did that with both metaknight and Ike.
they still hit me D:
they're probaly racist


----------



## Akuma (Apr 2, 2008)

if you do it fast enough then you wont be hit, thats how I beat the 41st event match on hard. all 3 of them kill themselves.


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 2, 2008)

Akuma said:


> if you do it fast enough then you wont be hit, thats how I beat the 41st event match on hard. all 3 of them kill themselves.



lol 
That's how I got 17 kills in cruel.
But the little poopersin 15 minute actually come down and hit me,instead of their usual jump,fall,jump back on routine.
So essentially they rack up damage then finish me.
and footstall[not the name I think] jumping on me sometimes meteor smashes D:


----------



## Hyde (Apr 2, 2008)

&$%#ing &$%#!!!


----------



## Soulbadguy (Apr 2, 2008)

OK this game is really dull and i feel like going back to Melee for a few reasons.

1.There really no learning curve in this game,the "Techs" are simple to do and are not that great,which does not make a skillfull game.

2.The characters are  too floaty which kills edgeguarding and this helps only characters that can chase well(Marth,Metaknight mosty)to kill without haveing to mainly KO.

3.Very little offensive techs which supports camping and stalling.

4.No L canceling hurts.

Let's face it Melee>Brawl.


----------



## Hyde (Apr 2, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> OK this game is really dull and i feel like going back to Melee for a few reasons.
> 
> 1.There really no learning curve in this game,the "Techs" are simple to do and are not that great,which does not make a skillfull game.
> 
> ...



Gah, more tourneyfag... 
(tourneyfag=/=competitive, by the way)

I thought there was enough bitching about this at SWF...Don't bring it here...


----------



## ZenGamr (Apr 2, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> OK this game is really dull and i feel like going back to Melee for a few reasons.
> 
> 1.There really no learning curve in this game,the "Techs" are simple to do and are not that great,which does not make a skillfull game.
> 
> ...



While Brawl does have less "bugs" in it, it's still a very impressive and competitive game. Go back to playing Melee, while everyone else plays Brawl.


----------



## Akuma (Apr 2, 2008)

Wow what a tourney ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). but seriously super smash bros 64 > both


----------



## ZenGamr (Apr 2, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Wow what a tourney ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). but seriously super smash bros 64 > both



Yep, the day SSB 64 was released was the day the greatest fighting game series of all time was born. (imo)


----------



## BAD BD (Apr 2, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> OK this game is really dull and i feel like going back to Melee for a few reasons.
> 
> 1.There really no learning curve in this game,the "Techs" are simple to do and are not that great,which does not make a skillfull game.
> 
> ...




Learn to play tourneyfag.


----------



## the_sloth (Apr 2, 2008)

From what I've heard, the improvements in Brawl greatly outweigh your so-called reasons for Melee being better.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 2, 2008)

TOURNEYFAG ALERT! TOURNEYFAG ALERT! 

KILL IT WITH FIRE!


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

All three Smash Bros games are all equally good in their own way IMO.

As for Soul, learn how to adapt. Melee was a lot different from Smash 64, and Brawl is a lot different from Melee.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 3, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> OK this game is really dull and i feel like going back to Melee for a few reasons.
> 
> 1.There really no learning curve in this game,the "Techs" are simple to do and are not that great,which does not make a skillfull game.
> 
> ...



Wait, so it's a worse game becuase unintended bugs like L-Canceling and Wave Dashing were removed?  I hope you are not serious.  Your single valid point #2, is greatly outwieghed by all that Brawl has improved upon and fixed.


----------



## ZenGamr (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah, they fixed Fox in Brawl. Fox was imbalanced in melee like a bitch. That deserves a thumb up.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 3, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> OK this game is really dull and i feel like going back to Melee for a few reasons.


Dull? DULL?! I'm sorry but theres no way Brawl could ever be dull.



Soulbadguy said:


> 1.There really no learning curve in this game,the "Techs" are simple to do and are not that great,which does not make a skillfull game.


So? Brawl is about fun not skill. Thats probably why you find it dull, because you like all these other "skill" players remove all the fun so you can play "fair"



Soulbadguy said:


> 2.The characters are  too floaty which kills edgeguarding and this helps only characters that can chase well(Marth,Metaknight mosty)to kill without haveing to mainly KO.


Edgeguarding? I have no idea what that is, I don't recall it being official.



Soulbadguy said:


> 3.Very little offensive techs which supports camping and stalling.


That just means enjoying the game for longer. Besides you can't stall in a timed match so just leave the default settings.



Soulbadguy said:


> 4.No L canceling hurts.


Wasn't that a glitch? Fixing a glitch is a good thing, I mean no one complained that Fire Red and Leaf Green removed Missingno.



Soulbadguy said:


> Let's face it Melee>Brawl.


No it isn't. Melee doesn't have Final Smashes, cutscenes, boss battles other than the hands, 3rd party characters, the ability to take photos in any mode, a plot, the ability to create a stage, assist trophies etc.

The fact you could even think such pathetic reasons for not liking Brawl let alone post them earns you this.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm not gonna call him any names or anything but i don't think it's fair to say Brawl has no depth or Techs yet.
The games came out in March. We're in April.
It took years for Melee to find Wavedashing and I don't know how long to find L-Cancel.
Saying there's no Learning Curve is wrong because if someone who just started playing the game tried to play someone like Chem they would be demolished. I think we should all wait at least 2 years and then see if this game has no techs or depth then the argument would be valid.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 3, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> OK this game is really dull and i feel like going back to Melee for a few reasons.
> 
> 1.There really no learning curve in this game,the "Techs" are simple to do and are not that great,which does not make a skillfull game.
> 
> ...


LOL, welcome to month 2 (since the JP release) of the game actually being out.  Same story with games like 3rd Strike as well.  People hated it, but now it's considered one of the most premier fighters ever.  Give it time and considering you seem to be big in the whole metagame aspect of it, you should know the obvious that it takes awhile before things really flourish especially in regards to Melee's history.

Anyway, everyone calm down with the name calling.  I don't want to have to section ban you guys for being pricks.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Apr 3, 2008)

64 had Z canceling that was alot stronger then most techs in Melee and Brawl.

Also edgeguarding means to garb on the edge of a stage so that your oppment cant recover back on and falls off.

L canceling was made into the game you can find it in melees dojo.

Most pros won the gamestop tronys that had items in it.

Wavedashing &other techs made melee a great"Fighting" game but if you want to play brawl as a "Party" game fine,but as a fighting game Melee>Brawl.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 3, 2008)

You could still play Melee, you know. I still see tourneys being run for it.

And Brawl has Snake so for me Brawl > Melee....XD
That is the only reason I bother with this game...

Edit: For those who keep throwing "Tourney ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" around just stop, you're making yourself sound stupid.

I do understand that why you guys throw it around as it seems that only those who play competitively bitch about it but that's not all of them.
Most of them adapt to the newer games and develop newer techniques to give them an edge. 
Not liking the game cause they removed certain  things (wave dashing) shouldn't be a reason for not picking it up.

Shit the game is now leagues more balanced than Melee can ever wish to be and that's probably the most important thing in a Fighting game.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 3, 2008)

Skeets said:


> And Brawl has Snake so for me Brawl > Melee....XD
> That is the only reason I bother with this game...



That's so not surprising. 

One thing I do like about Brawl is the fact that there seem to be a lot of counter characters than before.  Kinda forces you to become at least decent with a multitude of characters, unlike your situation Skeets. =P


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Apr 3, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> OK this game is really dull and i feel like going back to Melee for a few reasons.
> 
> 1.There really no learning curve in this game,the "Techs" are simple to do and are not that great,which does not make a skillfull game.
> 
> ...



1. The charcetr balance and learning curve are as good (at least) as they wre in Melee.

2. You obviously have never seen anyone good try to edgeguard in Brawl.

3."Very little" ?!  XP

4. You are a noob. There most certainly is.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 3, 2008)

Melee is so unbalanced compared to Brawl it's disgusting looking back...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 3, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> OK this game is really dull and i feel like going back to Melee for a few reasons.
> 
> 1.There really no learning curve in this game,the "Techs" are simple to do and are not that great,which does not make a skillfull game.
> 
> ...


lol dose so called techs are gliches. and melee was suposed to be played whit not gliches.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 3, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> lol dose so called techs are gliches. and melee was suposed to be played whit not gliches.



If a game has an exploitable "Glitch" then its fair game.
When the glitches are unique to just specific characters then it becomes a problem.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 3, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> Wavedashing &other techs made melee a great"Fighting" game but if you want to play brawl as a "Party" game fine,but as a fighting game Melee>Brawl.


Wavedashing is a glitch, Melee was a great fighting game for those of us that don't exploit glitches so Brawl will be an even better fighting game.

These "techs" as you call them are glitches and glitches are fixed in later instalments, anyone with common sense should know this.



Skeets said:


> If a game has an exploitable "Glitch" then its fair game.
> When the glitches are unique to just specific characters then it becomes a problem.


Thats something that bothers me about these "pro" players, they seem perfectly fine with using things that weren't supposed to be in the game but complain about things that were made for the game that make it unique.


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 3, 2008)

could it be that these gitches being remove are the reasons that Brawl got a lower score than Melee at IGN?


----------



## Draffut (Apr 3, 2008)

Skeets said:


> If a game has an exploitable "Glitch" then its fair game.
> When the glitches are unique to just specific characters then it becomes a problem.



yes, but why would they keep said "glitch" in the sequal?"  that just seams assinine.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 3, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> OK this game is really dull and i feel like going back to Melee for a few reasons.
> 
> 1.There really no learning curve in this game,the "Techs" are simple to do and are not that great,which does not make a skillfull game.
> 
> ...



quoting a rundown post.

But holy hell this and your other post are ignorant and makes me want to hit you.

1. Shut up. A game's out for two months and you expect the entire metagame to be fleshed out already? 

2. Lol. Did you even play smash 64? Because it seems like the only thing you're really whining about is aspects pertaining to melee. Edgeguarding is not the same as it is/will be in Brawl. Boo-hoo.

3. HURF DURF GAME'S OUT FOR 2 MONTHS WHY HAS NOT EVERY TECH POSSIBLY EXPLOITABLE IN THE GAME COME TO SURFACE YET.

4. Oh shit, you mean it's impossible to play the game now that previous techs have been removed? LAWDS  because you know, I'm sure every tech in melee that was ever found in a timeframe of 7 years, was all discovered in it's first two months of it's release.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Apr 3, 2008)

@Soul

You do realize that all those advance techs in Melee were not discovered till years after the games release. Geez, people need to stop being so harsh on Brawl.


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 3, 2008)

U know soul...since I'm so nice, I will just pretend I argree with u that Brawl really suck, then add that it is 0 out of 100 because of no gitch and no VA and state that CD-i Zelda games are a much better game then this piece of crap...



			
				some idoit at IGN said:
			
		

> this game is dumb. I hate it. i tried to be the plumber man and he couldnt even jump. all he did was just punch the wall when i pressed a. its stupid. they even put the litle cat on cronic in here. its stupid. dont waste ur money on a game like this. save it for a good game like Zelda CDI. now thats a good game. and they had better cutscenes were the people actually talk unlike the people in here.



What am I saying....?  BRAWL IS BETTER AND 100 OUT OF 100!!!!  SOUL, U NEED A LIFE AND FAST!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 3, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> OK this game is really dull and i feel like going back to Melee for a few reasons.
> 
> 1.There really no learning curve in this game,the "Techs" are simple to do and are not that great,which does not make a skillfull game.
> 
> ...



Holy fuck..legit tourneyfag alert, or REALLY clever troll?

Either way, maximum fail granted.

Also, lol @ me not playing the game in weeks.


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 3, 2008)

U know Goofy, we can settle our rivalry in a game of Smash...what do u say?


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 3, 2008)

*raises hand*

I have a question.

Those floating pieces of paper you can pick up during the SSE and in Brawls... what actually are they?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 3, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> I have a question.
> 
> Those floating pieces of paper you can pick up during the SSE and in Brawls... what actually are they?



stickers


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 3, 2008)

*headslap*

lol, im such a noob. Cheers dude.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 3, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> U know Goofy, we can settle our rivalry in a game of Smash...what do u say?



First off: We are rivals?

And at least me let get back into the swing of it. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 3, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> First off: We are rivals?
> 
> And at least me let get back into the swing of it. Maybe tomorrow.



um....hello...u said rival...



			
				Goofy Titan's message via PM on 1-30-08 said:
			
		

> Do you have AIM or something? I always wanted to talk to you XD
> 
> You seem cool, Brawl update updater rival person.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 3, 2008)

Dude, that was months ago.

No wonder I didn't recall it.


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 3, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Dude, that was months ago.
> 
> No wonder I didn't recall it.



yeah...I know...


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 3, 2008)

Omg, I'm at the Great Maze, 75% into the game.


----------



## Akuma (Apr 3, 2008)

Great maze disgusts me, expecially when going for 100%


----------



## Gamble (Apr 3, 2008)

so has anybody compiled a list of the most fucking annoying characters yet.

I'm pretty sure ike, pit, and olimar rank pretty far up there.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Apr 3, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> SOUL, U NEED A LIFE AND FAST!



umm lol?

anyway Brawl is the BEST party game to me,Melee just a better fighting game.for me more skill>fun.

Also ROB is so annoying i hate ROB
for so many reasons,also dedede(3D)and and ice climbers for there inf chain grabs.....

Also Ike the most beacuse noobs love him and always think hes top tier until i kill them.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 4, 2008)

Soul did you share the same feelings about melee the first two months that it was out? Because smash 64 and melee weren't exactly replicas of each other.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Apr 4, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Soul did you share the same feelings about melee the first two months that it was out? Because smash 64 and melee weren't exactly replicas of each other.



No because was like 1O years old and 64 had not too many torneys i heard. 

But in melee i think Sheik was the best for about 2 years until shine spikeing with Fox and then Marth chaingrabs and ken combo,but at that time really there was no youtube and real bigboards like swf teaching people how to play.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 4, 2008)

Why not give Brawl some time before you judge it?

Also you can't classify Brawl as party game, unless you want to put Melee in the same category.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 4, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> No because was like 1O years old and 64 had not too many torneys i heard.
> 
> but in melee sheik was the best for about 2 years until shine spikeing and then marth chaingrabs and ken combo,but at that time really there was no youtube and real bigboards like swf teaching people how to play.



obvious answer is obvious. 

Don't contradict yourself. People thought the exact same thing of Melee when it was first introduced.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Apr 4, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Why not give Brawl some time before you judge it?
> 
> Also you can't classify Brawl as party game, unless you want to put Melee in the same category.



I didnt give up on the game yet there 2 local torneys still plan on going to(one a biweekly and is in Nintendo world)i just dont like how things in Brawl are heading gameplay wise.

Also please dont think i want to Brawl to fail and to go back melee cuz i really dont,just wish there was a few more attack options.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 4, 2008)

Man Smash is the best Party game ever made. Why do you think Melee sold so much? For the Tourney aspect? XD
It was one of the best if not the best Party game ever made for the Game Cube. I love Smash 64 though. so much fun. I do like Brawl too. Smash is an awesome party series. ^_^


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 4, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> I didnt give up on the game yet there 2 local torneys still plan on going to(one a biweekly and is in Nintendo world)i just dont like how things in Brawl are heading gameplay wise.
> 
> Also please dont think i want to Brawl to fail and to go back melee cuz i really dont,just wish there was a few more attack options.





			
				Soulbadguy said:
			
		

> *OK this game is really dull and i feel like going back to Melee for a few reasons.*





			
				Soulbadguy said:
			
		

> *OK this game is really dull*





			
				Soulbadguy said:
			
		

> *i feel like going back to Melee*





			
				Soulbadguy said:
			
		

> *
> Let's face it Melee>Brawl.*





			
				Soulbadguy said:
			
		

> *
> face it Melee>Brawl.*





			
				Soulbadguy said:
			
		

> *
> Melee>Brawl.*



:amazed

It's been only 2 months.


*Spoiler*: _Protip:_ 



You might want to step out of here for a bit. I'm just saying dude.


----------



## Shika-Chou (Apr 4, 2008)

Timbers said:


> so has anybody compiled a list of the most fucking annoying characters yet.
> 
> I'm pretty sure ike, pit, and olimar rank pretty far up there.



haha thats about have of my roster :x


I would rank Diddy up there with his freaking banannas. Though, I don't see why everyone thinks Pit is annoying. If it's because of his arrow spam I dont think it's any worse than anyone else's projectiles. Oh and I don't spam arrows

And Olimar is so easy to gimp  so I think he balances out


----------



## Gamble (Apr 4, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> :amazed
> 
> It's been only 2 months.
> 
> ...


Namechange too while he's at it.


Shika-Chou said:


> haha thats about have of my roster :x
> 
> 
> I would rank Diddy up there with his freaking banannas. Though, I don't see why everyone thinks Pit is annoying. If it's because of his arrow spam I dont think it's any worse than anyone else's projectiles. Oh and I don't spam arrows
> ...



Pit's got probably the most annoying VA in the entire game  It's not even his arrows, just his smashes are stupid fast, so everyone that plays him just spams the hell out of them. If you did that with any other character you'd probably get murdered, with the few exceptions of maybe Luigi and Metaknight. However, smash spamming with Pit seems to be pretty effective. His initiation on his fsmash and usmash is like as fast/faster than Marth's f-air.

I dunno, guess it kind of gripes me when I only see a player using 3 or 4 different moves the entire fight, and actually prevailing in doing so. <.<


----------



## Maycara (Apr 4, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Namechange too while he's at it.
> 
> 
> Pit's got probably the most annoying VA in the entire game  It's not even his arrows, just his smashes are stupid fast, so everyone that plays him just spams the hell out of them. If you did that with any other character you'd probably get murdered, with the few exceptions of maybe Luigi and Metaknight. However, smash spamming with Pit seems to be pretty effective. His initiation on his fsmash and usmash is like as fast/faster than Marth's f-air.
> ...



I do that with Marth  Because I refuse to learn anything new with him, because I hate him. I am trying to replace him off my mains. Sadly im still good with him, even though I hate him, lol.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 4, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> for me more skill>fun.


Then go play sports. Games are made for fun, and games like Melee and Brawl shouldn't be judged on how skill can be applied.



Soulbadguy said:


> Also Ike the most beacuse noobs love him and always think hes top tier until i kill them.


I wish people didn't use the term tier, people should choose characters for their own reasons not because a list of "tiers" says one character is a higher tier than another.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 4, 2008)

Link Triforce Slash is cooler than Cloud Onislash.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Apr 4, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> I wish people didn't use the term tier, people should choose characters for their own reasons not because a list of "tiers" says one character is a higher tier than another.



Oh No the tier debate........let's just say they do exist in games.


I need to unlock suff in these game,also i want to learn how to play lucas.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 4, 2008)

Will I believe there is still a hint of a "tier" in Brawl. Its been pretty much taking out. Brawl has more of a paper/rock/Scissors effect to it now. While one character can beat another, another can beat that one. Which I like alot. Creates a needed balance. So far it seems Brawl is diffently the most balanced of the 3. 64/Melee/Brawl that is.

Also choosing a character just because there high tier, is just annoying. Pick a character because you like to play him, not because he is badass, and beats everyone else. Your choice though.


----------



## Shika-Chou (Apr 4, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Namechange too while he's at it.
> 
> 
> Pit's got probably the most annoying VA in the entire game  It's not even his arrows, just his smashes are stupid fast, so everyone that plays him just spams the hell out of them. If you did that with any other character you'd probably get murdered, with the few exceptions of maybe Luigi and Metaknight. However, smash spamming with Pit seems to be pretty effective. His initiation on his fsmash and usmash is like as fast/faster than Marth's f-air.
> ...



I dunno, while Pit has fast moves they don't really work well for killing I think. Similar to Sonic or Metaknight actually. I can accumulate damage on someone and get them to almost 200% and they still wont die! Pit's back air is probably his best kill move. Now Lucas on the other hand, all of his moves are beast at killing xD



And as for having tiers and whatnot, I like to choose characters based on how well I can play them.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Apr 4, 2008)

Pit isnt that annoying to me.His recovery is good but it can be gimped easly by smacking him while hes in the air(and he can olny use his up b once in the air)his attacks rack up good dmg but he lack a really good KO move,his arrows dont do that much knockback to be worth camping with as well.


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 4, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> I wish people didn't use the term tier, people should choose characters for their own reasons not because a list of "tiers" says one character is a higher tier than another.





Minzara said:


> Will I believe there is still a hint of a "tier" in Brawl. Its been pretty much taking out. Brawl has more of a paper/rock/Scissors effect to it now. While one character can beat another, another can beat that one. Which I like alot. Creates a needed balance. So far it seems Brawl is diffently the most balanced of the 3. 64/Melee/Brawl that is.
> 
> Also choosing a character just because there high tier, is just annoying. Pick a character because you like to play him, not because he is badass, and beats everyone else. Your choice though.



Really....this is just plain annoying.  How many time will I have to hear: Tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, Fox, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier!

I mean....look....I like using Pikachu because I am able to make him annoying to all ppl and I can beat tard will Pika.  sheesh...and in my knowledge, Pika is ranked 5/10.  I get butt whooped by Jiggy and where do ppl rank him?

I mean...I agree with the ppl I quoted and have repect for them and just remember that Tiers are for Queers.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Apr 4, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> I mean....look....I like using Pikachu because I am able to make him annoying to all ppl and I can beat tard will Pika.  sheesh...and in my knowledge, Pika is ranked 5/10.  I get butt whooped by Jiggy and where do ppl rank him?



There is not tier list for brawl yet but the tierlist is mostly made by the best/well know players in the game on how well characters usualy did in torneys and are subject to change based on new gameplay elements or techs.

but the fact that some character are better then others is very true.

Like akuma in SF2, jin in T4, Steve in T5, Cassandra, SC2-3 were just faster stronger or could do things that no other characthers could do.

Tho sometimes a lower tier does win in torney like Q in thirdstrike or Vega in ahlpa 3 and even bowser in melee but those are exceptions and normaly dont happen in other torneys.


----------



## Akuma (Apr 4, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> Really....this is just plain annoying.  How many time will I have to hear: Tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, Fox, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier!
> 
> I mean....look....I like using Pikachu because I am able to make him annoying to all ppl and I can beat tard will Pika.  sheesh...and in my knowledge, Pika is ranked 5/10.  I get butt whooped by Jiggy and where do ppl rank him?
> 
> I mean...I agree with the ppl I quoted and have repect for them and just remember that Tiers are for Queers.




Pika is an amazing character, his air moves keep your enemy on his toes.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 4, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> Really....this is just plain annoying.  How many time will I have to hear: Tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, Fox, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier, tier!
> 
> I mean....look....I like using Pikachu because I am able to make him annoying to all ppl and I can beat tard will Pika.  sheesh...and in my knowledge, Pika is ranked 5/10.  I get butt whooped by Jiggy and where do ppl rank him?
> 
> I mean...I agree with the ppl I quoted and have repect for them and just remember that Tiers are for Queers.



I agree, i've never liked the whole tier thing myself as well. Just play who you like. I play Roy in Melee and alot people said he sucked, but I didn't care, he was fun to play. Same with the 4 i play in this game. Except Marth, trying to get him off of there...fucking women looking pansy. Anyway.

Any character can be good in the right hands, some are just easier for people to pick up is all.



Soulbadguy said:


> There is not tier list for brawl yet but the tierlist is mostly made by the best/well know players in the game on how well characters usualy did in torneys and are subject to change based on new gameplay elements or techs.
> 
> but the fact that some character are better then others is very true.
> 
> ...



I get what you saying, but all this shouts to me, is those characters are easier to pick up/more people play with them. Tier list exist to some extent in every game, but I more like to refer to them as the "cheap" characters. Brawl on the other hand has seemed to give the game a rock/paper scissor effect. That avoids this. Though things may change later....


----------



## Soulbadguy (Apr 4, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Pika is an amazing character, his air moves keep your enemy on his toes.



Yea Pika is probly the 2nd best in WIFI!!!!!

Again just to clear things up............ tiers and counter picks olny really matter in torunys,when you got something to lose and are trying to win

Minzara tiers are the other way around,not by how easy they are to pick up and play,but on how good there are when you know how to play them.

Some character's just have way more options, Stornger attacks or faster speed which some characters even with a skill player useing them have a hard time matching.

By say top tiers the "cheap" is wierd because if a new tech is fond a non "cheap" character can become "cheap" and then the "cheap" characters become non"cheap"over and over again as new moves and techs are learned,is  cheap really just replaceing the word Tier?


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 4, 2008)

No...many have now rating the charater.  I have brought a strategy guide for Brawl (because I like the art) and they too rate the charater (thus the Pikachu getting a low score of all the charaters.)  The only character that come close to a 10 is Marth.

The best Smash player are not those who can kick butt with the "top tier".  The greatest Smasher can own anyone with all the characters with any mote.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 4, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> Minzara tiers are the other way around,not by how easy they are to pick up and play,but on how good there are when you know how to play them.
> 
> Some character's just have way more options, Stornger attacks or faster speed which some characters even with a skill player useing them have a hard time matching.




Matter of opinion. Fox, Marth, Etc, were top tiers of Melee, and all very easy to pick up. Tiers are characters the majority is good with, thats all it is. And Like I said there is some character in games that are "The best" but there what I call "cheap" not tier bullshit.



Linkaro said:


> The best Smash player are not those who can kick butt with the "top tier".  The greatest Smasher can own anyone with all the characters with any mote.


Exactly,


----------



## Akuma (Apr 4, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> No...many have now rating the charater.  I have brought a strategy guide for Brawl (because I like the art) and they too rate the charater (thus the Pikachu getting a low score of all the charaters.)  The only character that come close to a 10 is Marth.
> 
> The best Smash player are not those who can kick butt with the "top tier".  The greatest Smasher can own anyone with all the characters with any mote.



The strat guide is a bunch of non sense, they gave Olimar a 5.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 4, 2008)

To sum this up: TIERS LOLOLOLOLO

Fuck tiers. I will play as whoever I damn well please, and could care less if there is a "listing" of who is better.

The only one who fails is Jigglypuff. But, come on, if you didn't expect Jigglyfail to BE fail, you were not thinking.


----------



## Akuma (Apr 4, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> To sum this up: TIERS LOLOLOLOLO
> 
> Fuck tiers. I will play as whoever I damn well please, and could care less if there is a "listing" of who is better.
> 
> The only one who fails is Jigglypuff. But, come on, if you didn't expect Jigglyfail to BE fail, you were not thinking.



agreed, I used 16-17 characters on Melee, I use pretty much all of them on brawl except for jiggly and Yoshi


----------



## Soulbadguy (Apr 4, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Matter of opinion. Fox, Marth, Etc, were top tiers of Melee, and all very easy to pick up.



NO

Do you know how hard it is to wave shine? first you shine(or jump shine by sheilding jumping really quick then shine)then cancel that by wavedashing forward and cancel that by shineing,and thats just to do one you need to reapeat this over and over,

or to SHFFL drillkick in to shine wavedash forward into upsmash,or to wave shine to shine spike or even SHFFL drillkick shine SHFFL drillkick shine? 

Or to SHFFL marth Fairs in to a ken combo you have to shorthop,fastfall,fair,Lcancel,shorthop,fastfall,fair,Lcancel,
jump,fair,doublejump,fair,dair 

or to chaingrab like ken does or to use danceing blade in melee at on some one at high dmg?I dont think you know how to play the game or your really damn good for this to be easy for you.

and the prima guide is fail dont listen to it.

Also i have be at a torney in 3 hours,hope someone can record the vids there so i can show you guys my macthes.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 4, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> NO
> 
> do you know how hard it is to wave shine? first you shine then cancel that by wavedashing forward and cancel that by shineing over and over,or to SHFFL drillkick in to shine wavedash forward into upsmash?
> 
> ...



"Yes" 

And who says you "HAVE" to use those techs to be good anyway? And I said "easiest" to pick up. Meaning those characters can just be picked up and played with are a rather decent level without having to learn said "advanced" Techniques.


----------



## SenjiTheCrow (Apr 4, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Matter of opinion. Fox, Marth, Etc, were top tiers of Melee, and all very easy to pick up. Tiers are characters the majority is good with, thats all it is. And Like I said there is some character in games that are "The best" but there what I call "cheap" not tier bullshit.


Perhaps. But that's more coincidence than anything. What the tiers were based on was how well characters did in tournaments in such. How easy characters are to pick up really had nothing to do with their tier placement, at least in terms of how the tiers were decided.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 4, 2008)

SenjiTheCrow said:


> Perhaps. But that's more coincidence than anything. What the tiers were based on was how well characters did in tournaments in such. How easy characters are to pick up really had nothing to do with their tier placement, at least in terms of how the tiers were decided.



Well no shit. I was just saying the majority of people do good with those characters. How many Fox, and Marth players do you know? Alot i'm sure. How many Bowser, Game & Watch, and JigglyPuff players do you know? Not many I bet. Because the later isn't played by alot of people. This could be the influence of said "tier list" fuck if I know. I am just going by what I see. The only reason they seem to be high tier, ugh getting tired of using the word tier. Lets call it "tourney bullshit list". Is because this TBL( Tourney bullshit list) is made up of characters people play more often is all. Just my opinion.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Apr 4, 2008)

Minzara said:


> "
> And who says you "HAVE" to use those techs to be good anyway?



Well if you can find away to without them sure..........but 99% you wont in a torney and lose badly,thats the same someone saying "i wont shield at all hell i wont even jump"they could win but.............

Calling a "tech" or "move" cheap and refuseing to use it olny hurts you.

Let me explain again.

The TBL or mostly named tier list is like,Odds of winning in a game and they are based how well the characther did last time. 

You wont want to place your moeny 5 beating 6 when 5 has a 90% chance of loseing vs 6? but hey nobody stoping you form betting 5 tho.


Nobody is forceing you to use them,but the list just saying those character will most likely win more. 

The reason i think why people play them more then others is because they like those odds more i guess?


----------



## Maycara (Apr 4, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> Well if you can find away to without them sure..........but 99% you wont in a torney and lose badly,thats the same someone saying "i wont shield at all hell i wont even jump"they could win but.............


How so? I think everyone using the "same" shit impairs the games a bit. But thats what tourneys are about being cheap as fuck so you can win. Trust me I get what your saying, but I don't think you "HAVE" to use those advance techs to be good, or better then someone else. The shield is completely different. Its not about "what" move you can do. But "How" you do them. Someone can spend years perfecting the so called "advanced" techniques, and get whooped by someone you did completely different moves, with the same effect in the long run.


> Calling a "tech" or "move" cheap and refuseing to use it olny hurts you.


Very true, but I don't care. I refuse to use Marth counter for said reason. But in a tourney you bet your ass I will use it.



> the TBL or tier list is like,Odds of winning in a game.
> 
> You wont want to place your moeny 5 beating 6 when 5 has a 90% chance of loseing vs 6? but nobody stoping you form betting 5 tho.


This are understand completely, but the "TBL" is still stupid imo, Because like I said, the only reason why there chances are higher is because there played more.......so that 5%chance for Bowser might actually be the right choice because that Bowser player probably knows what the fuck he is doing.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Apr 4, 2008)

Minzara said:


> How so? I think everyone using the "same" shit impairs the games a bit. But thats what tourneys are about being cheap as fuck so you can win. Trust me I get what your saying, but I don't think you "HAVE" to use those advance techs to be good, or better then someone else. The shield is completely different. Its not about "what" move you can do. But "How" you do them. Someone can spend years perfecting the so called "advanced" techniques, and get whooped by someone you did completely different moves, with the same effect in the long run..



No no there more like combos if you do a 99instakill hit combo and I do a
2hit-non killing hit combo over and over who do you think will win? 

also some allow to space myslef faster then the person iam fight or to trick them into doing the wrong attack or missing(mindgames)



Minzara said:


> This are understand completely, but the "TBL" is still stupid imo, Because like I said, the only reason why there chances are higher is because there played more.......so that 5%chance for Bowser might actually be the right choice because that Bowser player probably knows what the fuck he is doing.



There are played more cuz there better and since there played more the have a even more bigger chance that why there olny like 5 used character in a torneys. 

Now if you dont like the list giving this info mabye i can understand.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 4, 2008)

so much fail in this thread now.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 4, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> Well if you can find away to without them sure..........but 99% you wont in a torney and lose badly,thats the same someone saying "i wont shield at all hell i wont even jump"they could win but.............
> 
> Calling a "tech" or "move" cheap and refuseing to use it olny hurts you.
> 
> Let me explain again.


not really jump and Shield are real techs that are ment for the game those so called advanced tecniques are gliches that werent suposed to be in the game.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 4, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> No no there more like combos if you do a 99instakill hit combo and I do a
> 2hit-non killing hit combo over and over who do you think will win?
> 
> also some allow to space myslef faster then the person iam fight or to trick them into doing the wrong attack or missing(mindgames)


Depends really, i've noticed the really good matches dont come down to combos, or anything like that, but whoever out thinks the other one first. But I don't think we are agree here, not like I didn't see that coming and all....



> There are played more cuz there better and since there played more the have a even more bigger chance that why there olny like 5 used character in a torneys.
> 
> Now if you dont like the list giving this info mabye i can understand.



You didn't unprove me point at all here, you actually kindof proved it in some silly way. The only "better" because thats what the mass majority is "better" with.

Anyway this argument is going in circles, and when that happens I get bored, and tend not to care....


----------



## Jazz (Apr 4, 2008)

You guys, what's with all this fail talk?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 4, 2008)

Mario, Mario is gone from you avatar.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 4, 2008)

Mario said:


> You guys, what's with all this fail talk?



Sorry, I just kept trying to make my point, But its like talking to a wall...so I am getting bored, lol.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Apr 4, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Depends really, i've noticed the really good matches dont come down to combos, or anything like that, but whoever out thinks the other one first. But I don't think we are agree here, not like I didn't see that coming and all.....



Those techs allow you to have more options to think of 

thus helping you out think the person your fighting,or even forceing or limting your oppment to think a certian way.





Minzara said:


> You didn't unprove me point at all here, you actually kindof proved it in some silly way. The only "better" because thats what the mass majority is "better" with.


the olny reason a alot of people play those characters is becase people fond  more ways to win with those characthers. 

Since alot of people play those character olny helps the character win more. 

so yea i do argee.

ok i gots to go to my torney wish me luck plz... i will be useing 

Sheik and Marth


----------



## Maycara (Apr 4, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> the olny reason a alot of people play those characters is becase people fond  more ways to win with those characthers.
> 
> Since alot of people play those character olny helps the character win more.
> 
> so yea i do argee i think.



Has a heart attack...
















Is dead.......














Gets revived to say....















Holy shit! You agreed.....


----------



## Soulbadguy (Apr 4, 2008)

It's not like i cant argee on somepoint,we are playing the same game just really really differently.

While i wiat until 4:30 i will train my Zelda and Lucas.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 4, 2008)

Hayato Gokudera said:


> Mario, Mario is gone from you avatar.



I thought it was Luigi before. 

But his current avatar is all things awesome.


----------



## Jazz (Apr 4, 2008)

Yeah, CaramelDansen rocks


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 4, 2008)

Hayato Gokudera said:


> Mario, Mario is gone from you avatar.



Yes, it seems to have been replaced by shitty weeaboo .gif of rage and fail.

It angers me that such a meme seems to have been brought back from the dead, as it is almost 2 years old.


----------



## Jazz (Apr 4, 2008)

Meme's never die, dude.

And weaboo?  Dude, YOU'RE ON A FORUM ABOUT A JAPANESE MANGA


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 4, 2008)

Shitty memes should. ;_;

And yus, but even here, there is a line!


----------



## Jazz (Apr 4, 2008)

Shitty meme's are An hero, Divide by zero, Fuck yeah seaking

AND THERE CAN BE NO LINE


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 4, 2008)

LINES ARE MADE ALL THE TIME, YOU JUST CAN'T SEE THEM CAUSE THEY ARE INVISIBLE AND SMELL LIKE BACON


----------



## Jazz (Apr 4, 2008)

oooh, I love bacon


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 4, 2008)

Mario said:


> Meme's never die, dude.
> 
> And weaboo?  Dude, YOU'RE ON A FORUM ABOUT A JAPANESE MANGA


Speaking of your avatar, is there a gif of just the Lucario and Snake clip?


----------



## Solid Snake (Apr 4, 2008)

I remember seeing that SSBB Caramelldansen clip about two weeks ago. Lol.


----------



## BAD BD (Apr 4, 2008)

Dying Thread is dying.


----------



## Jazz (Apr 4, 2008)

Yep.

Well, might as well keep it up for the rest of the month.  then, TO THE RECYCLE BIN


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 4, 2008)

What's life like after the recycle bin? ;__;


----------



## Jazz (Apr 4, 2008)

It's ok, because a new thread is made, more than likely


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 4, 2008)

Solid Snake said:


> I remember seeing that SSBB Caramelldansen clip about two weeks ago. Lol.



I am glad to be of service.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 4, 2008)

goofy titan I've never seen u...I'm going to add u and play u later ok? my stuff is in my sig


----------



## ZenGamr (Apr 4, 2008)

WTF? This Thread Be dying? WTF POKEMON LASTED LONGER. SSBB is 1000x more epic than lame pokemon.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 4, 2008)

Most of the life in this tread went over to the online match making thread IMO.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 4, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> I am glad to be of service.



Reps to the first person who can post it again


----------



## Akuma (Apr 4, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Reps to the first person who can post it again



It again .


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 4, 2008)

Goofy eh?

he's on mah list.

he didn't run, did he????


----------



## Gamble (Apr 4, 2008)

Akuma said:


> It again .



clever **


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 4, 2008)

Drizzt 'Do Urden said:


> WTF? This Thread Be dying? WTF POKEMON LASTED LONGER. SSBB is 1000x more epic than lame pokemon.



Pokemon is so not lame you take it back right now!!!


----------



## insomniac666 (Apr 4, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Reps to the first person who can post it again


well here's a link
Link removed


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 4, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> goofy titan I've never seen u...I'm going to add u and play u later ok? my stuff is in my sig



Yeah, I haven't played online, or the game for that matter, for a number of days now.

I'd suggest you PM me, so I know the ones I haven't replied to are ones I haven't added yet. That's how I keep tabs on it all.


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 4, 2008)

This thread died when we actually confirmed all the spoilers 
Oh how I miss the days of us epic tards chatting over the daily updates and what would happen next.

I WILL NEVAH LET THIS THREAD DIE!!! D<
and besides,this thread has about half my posts xD


----------



## rock ninja (Apr 5, 2008)

who thinks naruto should have been a playable charecter?
and saskay as an assistant trophy?


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> This thread died when we actually confirmed all the spoilers
> Oh how I miss the days of us epic tards chatting over the daily updates and what would happen next.
> 
> I WILL NEVAH LET THIS THREAD DIE!!! D<
> and besides,this thread has about half my posts xD



Lol I remeber those days..man they were great.


----------



## ZenGamr (Apr 5, 2008)

maybe we need to change the thread into the SSBB chat room instead of the spoiler discussions.


----------



## The Wanderer (Apr 5, 2008)

rock ninja said:


> who thinks naruto should have been a playable charecter?
> and saskay as an assistant trophy?


I say thee nay !! A filthy mercenary that will be forgotten in 5 years is not worthy of my Smash. Why do you think Capcom is making Street Fighter 4 in 3D ? 

Anyway . . . When will we see matches between NF members ?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 5, 2008)

rock ninja said:


> who thinks naruto should have been a playable charecter?
> and saskay as an assistant trophy?



lol. **


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 5, 2008)

rock ninja said:


> who thinks naruto should have been a playable charecter?
> and saskay as an assistant trophy?





and saskay as an assistant trophy?


saskay

*saskay*


FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Xell (Apr 5, 2008)

rock ninja said:


> who thinks naruto should have been a playable charecter?
> and *saskay* as an assistant trophy?



​


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 5, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> and saskay as an assistant trophy?
> 
> 
> saskay
> ...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 5, 2008)

Best crowd guy EVERZ


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 5, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Best crowd guy EVERZ



He's the Leonidas of crowd guys.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 5, 2008)

Those gifs are too funny.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 5, 2008)

lol, the title.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 5, 2008)

wat**


----------



## the_sloth (Apr 5, 2008)

Lol, I feel sorry for the guy now....


----------



## kewlmyc (Apr 5, 2008)

You gotta love this thread.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 5, 2008)

Drizzt 'Do Urden said:


> WTF? This Thread Be dying? WTF POKEMON LASTED LONGER. SSBB is 1000x more epic than lame pokemon.


Of course Pokemon lasted longer, it started years ago and is still going. Plus its an awesome series and part of what makes Super Smash Bros so epic.



rock ninja said:


> who thinks naruto should have been a playable charecter?
> and saskay as an assistant trophy?


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 5, 2008)

lol at pic...captain falcon is the man


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 5, 2008)

that C.Falcon picture is funny.


----------



## Hiruko (Apr 5, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> that C.Falcon picture is funny.



BUT HE KARATE CHOPPED HER ARM OFF.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Apr 5, 2008)

When two Falcon punch's clash


Plus he was holding back.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 5, 2008)

GUYS.

I AM LOOKING FOR DAMN SANTEN KESSHUN AND DA DAVE.

Have you guys seen or heard from those two mother fuckers?


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 5, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> GUYS.
> 
> I AM LOOKING FOR DAMN SANTEN KESSHUN AND DA DAVE.
> 
> Have you guys seen or heard from those two mother fuckers?



I've never even seen them lol


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 5, 2008)

Saw DA Dave yesterday.
And Santen changed her name~
I remember she was your arch rival huh Shion? xD


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 5, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> GUYS.
> 
> I AM LOOKING FOR DAMN SANTEN KESSHUN AND DA DAVE.
> 
> Have you guys seen or heard from those two mother fuckers?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 5, 2008)

Now that's a new one.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 5, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> When two Falcon punch's clash
> 
> 
> Plus he was holding back.



Lol.

That was probably my favorite stage in smash 64.


----------



## rock ninja (Apr 5, 2008)

does any body know any super smash bros. brawl ROMs?


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 5, 2008)

Asking for stuff like that here is against the rules.  You're better off looking for that Saskay assist trophy.


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 5, 2008)

There's a Saucekay AT?!?!


----------



## Hiruko (Apr 5, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> There's a Saucekay AT?!?!



No. 

_*Saskay.*_


----------



## Jibutters (Apr 5, 2008)

That would be great if there was xD


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 5, 2008)

rock ninja said:


> does any body know any super smash bros. brawl ROMs?


Ok ignoring the fact this is illigal lets think about this logicly. Super Smash Bros Brawl hasn't been out that long and making a ROM of a Wii game would take a bloody long time to make. Besides if you like in the US (Or Japan) you can buy Brawl now anyway, and if like me you're British it should be out on the 30th of April so at least wait and see if that release date is correct first.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 5, 2008)

rock ninja said:


> does any body know any super smash bros. brawl ROMs?



Lol wut?

There is no such thing, senior Saskay.

A ROM of a disk image = not ROM, so asking for such is a big 404.

Of course, I bet you'd look anyway, to hax in dat Saskay.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2008)

Lol WTF is that?


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 5, 2008)

I also remembered I loved the weekly updates cause of Smash Dash 

Check it out,it might be old,but,eh,it was great the weeks it came out.

First episode
Second episode
third episode
foruth episode

the other episodes arnt on youtube sadly D:


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 5, 2008)

^ I saw two of them and they are pretty funny... thanks for sharing


----------



## Maycara (Apr 5, 2008)

Dude...i havent laughed so hard in weeks...reps! lol


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 5, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Saw DA Dave yesterday.
> And Santen changed her name~
> I remember she was your arch rival huh Shion? xD



Holy fuck, Santen is a GIRL!?

......what's her new name?


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 5, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Holy fuck, Santen is a GIRL!?
> 
> ......what's her new name?



I think so xD;;
I think when we used to debate they announced that...but dont take my word for it haha.
It's similar to Santen Kesshun,it's another phase from Bleach from Orihime's chants..like Koten Zanshun? or was it Souten Kishun...dunno


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 5, 2008)

Miz...can u hold up a sec...moving my car


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 6, 2008)

....Well, anyways.....

Who has unlocked all challenges yet?


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 6, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> ....Well, anyways.....
> 
> Who has unlocked all challenges yet?



I forgot I was in your hit list.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 6, 2008)

.......so did i.

Wanna vs?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 6, 2008)

rock ninja said:


> does any body know any super smash bros. brawl ROMs?


dont be cheap and support nintendo. it wort all 5000 penies.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 6, 2008)

?

I don't even think wii roms exist....


----------



## Maycara (Apr 6, 2008)

Someone going to ROM SUPER SMASH BROS BRAWL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

KILL THEM!!!

You can rom any game other then that 

  :shrooms


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 6, 2008)

If someone can ROM Brawl, that'd be such a feat... I don't think they can do that, back in my sprite-ripping days they couldn't rip GCN/PS2/Xbox games.

I know they can rip images, but have a playable ROM?




Boss trophy hunting is irritating... And I have yet to go for Meta-Ridley... Sucks that more than half of the time they were killing themselves with bomb-ombs, smart bombs, and other notable explosives...


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 6, 2008)

Boss trophy hunting is annoying,everytime I get a trophy stand I either get killed/accidently kill em/the trophy falls off D:

and I finished my first 99 minute match last night.
Was intense,skyrocketed my brawl records way up xD


----------



## Gamble (Apr 6, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> dont be cheap and support nintendo.



the lack of a comma makes this post funny.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 6, 2008)

This thread is DEAD.

.........We should look for ignorant newbies who know nothing and bring them here to see if we get a laugh.


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 6, 2008)

Or maybe they'll announce the next smash bros will be released in the next 6 years and we can then debate like we used too


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 6, 2008)

Boss Battles Intense Victory Get!!!

X3 X3 X3​


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 6, 2008)

Hopefully not that long away. :sweat


----------



## Halcyon Days (Apr 6, 2008)

Well let's discuss everyone's 4 mains.

Link-> Snake-> Marth-> Lucario

They go from left to right from my best to worst, and Not used too much to my starter. So yeah my best person isnt used toom much


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 6, 2008)

ZeroBelow said:


> Well let's discuss everyone's 4 mains.
> 
> Link-> Snake-> Marth-> Lucario



Fox -> Olimar -> Wolf -> Snake


Also...


nmaster64 said:


> Boss Battles Intense Victory Get!!!
> 
> X3 X3 X3​


X3

And I only used two hearts...


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 6, 2008)

Luigi -> Peach -> Mario -> Ice Climbers.


----------



## cloud23 (Apr 6, 2008)

Sonic -> Link -> Marth -> Snake.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 6, 2008)

I think my sig gives it away 


but if you really need help, and can't understand it...

Pit > Marth > Ike > Link


PS. I like swords


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Apr 6, 2008)

Solid Snake > Sheik (I only started using her yesterday.. and she's my only character that I play besides Snake when I'm not picking random chars just for the heck of it.. so I'm still training with her :X).


----------



## Shiron (Apr 6, 2008)

Olimar --> Marth --> Bowser --> Ike for me.


----------



## Hiruko (Apr 6, 2008)

Maybe it'll come back to life when the game comes out in europe. 

We still don't have the game over here, you know.


----------



## Jazz (Apr 6, 2008)

*FUUUUUUUCK*

Last... Fucking... Boss... on Intense... and.... I.... Died...

I am so fucking mad right now


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 6, 2008)

Sonic -> Cpt. Falcon -> Snake -> Ness/Falco


----------



## Masurao (Apr 6, 2008)

Toon Link-> Lucas-> Marth/MK-> Wario

My list tends to change alot...when I don't think it over.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 6, 2008)

Luigi/Ike then everyone else, lol...


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 6, 2008)

*WARNING!!! CRAZY DESCRIBING LIST!*

I have somewhat six mains and three subs. I can't just say who mine are, I describe them. Why? Cause I'm _crazy_! =D

*Mains*

Kirby: My best main, the pink wonder himself. He's a fast attacker that usually never let's the opponent get a hit on him. His light body means he can get knocked out quickly so I must dispatch the threat before they kill me. I usually only use his specials as a means to recover, sometimes I use Stone to kill but not spam it like some of my opponents. I fight Sonic opponents the best with him, as Kirby's Homing Attack works wonders as a recovery move.

King Dedede: Kirby with weight. The Waddle Dees provide some projectile use as well as sudden death wins. His weight and recovery makes him my second best character, he can take hits, and steal KOs. When I return from being KO'd I use his Fsmash to kill anyone, taking advantage of the invincible frames. He's also a great team fighter.

Yoshi: First as joke fight against my friend, Yoshi more or less became a viable option. His recovery isn't great, not as good as the multiple jumpers, but it's a little reliable. The problem is he sort of sucks against multiple fights, but shines in 1 on 1 fights.

Olimar: 1 on 1 and team fighter, Olimar is my best aerial fighter damage dealer. His uses are limited... His final smash is my favorite.

Pikachu: Useless in the main game, Pikachu is one of my top online fighters. Like Dedede, he's a great sudden death character, just as long as the opponent is close enough to get attacked. Thunder is not wasted by spamming, rather it's a finisher that has claimed plenty of airborne victims.

Diddy: Originally one of my best, Diddy has taken backseat to Pikachu and Yoshi. His banana peel gives me a great projectile and his Fsmash and aerials provide great attack power.

*Subs*

Mario: Kirby with limited recovery. I played him as much as Kirby in Melee, but I have yet to use him as often as I did. F.L.U.D.D. Hasn't gotten much use sadly though I wanted to use it more. Mario Tornado is used more now than it was in Melee. =D

PKMN Trainer: Another case of a character taken backseat before more new fighters. Usually I start out with Ivysaur and when damage gets high I switch to Charizard to finish them off. I'm starting to use him more so he may bump off Sub status.

Ike: If there was a case of a character who I could not get a win with until experience set in, it'd be Ike's story. I used to lose and lose horribly with Ike. I started winning when I focused on using his aerials to deal damage and smashes to finish them off, as well as using quickdraw to gain speed and counter to deal with sudden death matches. Ike was more or less replaced by Dedede, as I deal the same strategy with him as I did with Ike. At the start, Kirby, Ike, and PKMN Trainer were my best.

Other characters I like playing as but not enough to make this list are Sonic, R.O.B., Mr. Game & Watch, Ganondorf, Wario, and Falco/Wolf. Ness and Lucas are my best Mode fighters... And I generally use everyone else as Joke fighters.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 6, 2008)

Snake -> MK -> Ike -> Peach


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 6, 2008)

Snake>Marth>Falco>Luigi


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 6, 2008)

Marth -> Marth -> Marth -> Meta Knight


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 6, 2008)

Donkey Kong -> Samus -> Lucario -> Diddy Kong

These are my four main fighters (in no particular order)

By the way is there anyone else that plays as DK? Just curious


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 6, 2008)

ctizz36 said:


> Donkey Kong -> Samus -> Lucario -> Diddy Kong
> 
> These are my four main fighters (in no particular order)
> 
> By the way is there anyone else that plays as DK? Just curious



I've played DK a few times, uh... And I won a match using Yeti DK yesterday. He's not exactly a character I use often, usually to mess around.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Apr 6, 2008)

Yay my first SSBB video! 

Wifi match, me = Roy/Snake:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zow-W6MH9_E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## K-deps (Apr 6, 2008)

You owned his ass


----------



## insomniac666 (Apr 6, 2008)

Lucario>Ike>Wolf>Toon Link>Sonic in that order


Squall Leonhart said:


> Yay my first SSBB video!
> 
> Wifi match, me = Roy/Snake:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zow-W6MH9_E[/YOUTUBE]


You're testament to the fact that a good Snake is a royal bitch


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks.. I guess :X

Well, Kage is kind of new to the game, so he's still learning how to play MK, but it wasn't his best play with MK neither, and I was surprised how smooth it went for me, usually he plays better than that.
I'm gonna upload some more matches later.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 6, 2008)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Thanks.. I guess :X
> 
> Well, Kage is kind of new to the game, so he's still learning how to play MK, but it wasn't his best play with MK neither, and I was surprised how smooth it went for me, usually he plays better than that.
> I'm gonna upload some more matches later.



I gotta say, Kage did look like he was inexperienced... Nevertheless you were good, but there were plenty of times you left yourself wide open.


----------



## i love the akatsuki (Apr 6, 2008)

the charaters i fight the best with are: peach zelda/shiek kirby lucario & meta knight (i dont have alot of charaters)in that order


----------



## Hyde (Apr 6, 2008)

Gravy said:


> *WARNING!!! CRAZY DESCRIBING LIST!*
> 
> I have somewhat six mains and three subs. I can't just say who mine are, I describe them. Why? Cause I'm _crazy_! =D
> 
> ...



The wild HYDE used Mirror Move!

(Not in any particular order)

Falco:
The avian from the Bronx! I chose him as my main in Melee because he was a bird, and I felt the most comfortable as him...Shorthopped dAirs, nAirs, bAirs, and fAirs are gold, and I love his new moveset...I don't like his Final Smash as much as the others (I prefer contact-initiated and area Final Smashes), but I can usually get at least one KO with it, two if my opponent hops down from the revival platform early...His dAir isn't as awesome and spammable as it used to be, but I'm good at sweetspotting...

Toon Link:
The midget with the crazy bAir! I like Link, but he's unwieldy for me, so I naturally chose his smaller, lighter, faster, nimbler, and spring-heeled reincarnation...Like I said before, I love his air attacks, and rarely miss with his Final Smash...I stay crazy and unpredictable with his dAir, and usualy get in three bAirs at a time...

Lucas:
I think Kumatora and Duster want their crap back...I don't use him as much as I used to, but still fight decently as him...Rising dAirs are good in combos and great for setting up shorthopped f/bAirs...I'm usually decent with his Final Smash, provided it isn't completely dodged, but due to that, I usually just grab the Smash Ball so the other guy doesn't get it...

Ike:
Perhaps a bit too popular...I only use him as a counter for a non-range character...I love almost all of his attacks, but I'm usually screwed when I fight against people that main a fast, ranged characer (Pit, anyone?), but reign in Sudden Deaths...I rarely miss his Final Smash...


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Apr 6, 2008)

Gravy said:


> I gotta say, Kage did look like he was inexperienced... Nevertheless you were good, but there were plenty of times you left yourself wide open.



Yeah, it happens mostly when I fail to execute the Snakeslide and insteed I fire the mortar, so it leaves me wide open


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 6, 2008)

ZeroBelow said:


> Well let's discuss everyone's 4 mains.
> 
> Link-> Snake-> Marth-> Lucario
> 
> They go from left to right from my best to worst, and Not used too much to my starter. So yeah my best person isnt used toom much



huh...?

1. Pikachu
2. Toon
3. Mario
4. Meta

btw, I wanna show some pic but how do I get it off from my SD card?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 6, 2008)

I agree with Linkaro, I want to know that too.

@Hyde: Lol. Yeah... Pit sucks sometimes as opponents.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 6, 2008)

I still have yet to pull off a snakedash.

Any pointers?


----------



## Volke (Apr 6, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I still have yet to pull off a snakedash.
> 
> Any pointers?



Master it offline first. Online is a pain depending on the lag.

Best way is Dash->C Stick Down->Up+Z / Up+L/R

I don't like Z because it is uncomfortable for me so I use L since R is my shield.

Pretty much Dash and as soon as you start C Stick down just roll the Control Stick Up and press Z/L/R. Once you learn the timing it's easy.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 6, 2008)

Volke said:


> Master it offline first. Online is a pain depending on the lag.
> 
> Best way is Dash->C Stick Down->Up+Z / Up+L/R
> 
> ...



Holy shit...I haven't seen you around in a minute. Who do you main Brawl?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 7, 2008)

I want the Mizzo trophy...


----------



## ~Flippy (Apr 7, 2008)

Is there another way to unlock toon link besides completing SSE? Someone said something like fighting him on the forest level? How do you do that?


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 7, 2008)

You still have to beat SSE. After it's done, you can find a new door in the Forest level to fight him. Or you can just beat Classic mode (after SSE is done).

Shameless plug: Brawl Guide

The only way w/o beating SSE is to play 400 Brawl matches...


----------



## ~Flippy (Apr 7, 2008)

agggh SSE takes forever! Better get to work. How long did it take you?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 7, 2008)

Two days if I had put SSE down to play other modes. It's a great mode, lots of fun to see the nintendo characters interact with each other in a unique story. Lots of Mario and Kirby! =D

Great maze (last level) Not so much... I found out the hard way...


Well... I wasted a few thousand coins trying to get the Mizzo trophy (one subspace enemy you can't turn into a trophy) only to lose it and not only that I missed the Amy trophy, scoring a few new ones to my collection and another trophy stand sticker.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 7, 2008)

Puddin Pops said:


> agggh SSE takes forever! Better get to work. How long did it take you?



10 hours on hard with cutscenes

Probably would take half that on easy if you skipped the movies...


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 7, 2008)

Haha!  Just did 9 arrow loops with Pit.


----------



## the_sloth (Apr 7, 2008)

Hate to break it to you nmaster64, but the Dojo update seems to be competing against your guide...


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 7, 2008)

SAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKURAI!!!


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Apr 7, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I still have yet to pull off a snakedash.
> 
> Any pointers?



You need to execute the up+A immediately (after the A for the roll), try it in training mode on 1/4 speed and you'll get the hang of it, the secret (in my opinion) is finding your fastest finger and then and spam the A button to execute the mortar.

I don't like using the C-stick.. it isn't comfortable for me, that's why finding your fastest finger (which in my case isn't the thumb) is important to execute this move.

Disable the tap jump for easier non contact Snakeslide.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 7, 2008)

is there a Fierce Deity Link trophy or sticker?


----------



## Icy_eagle (Apr 7, 2008)

Gravy said:


> I want the Mizzo trophy...



That trophy pales in comparison to the...


----------



## Horrid Crow (Apr 7, 2008)

Puddin Pops said:


> Is there another way to unlock toon link besides completing SSE? Someone said something like fighting him on the forest level? How do you do that?



Play 200 VS matches against friends will unlock him too.
Atleast, I think it were 200.


----------



## the_sloth (Apr 7, 2008)

If you wanna check for yourself, look it up on the Smash Bros Dojo website.  It has all the details there.


----------



## -ThanatosX- (Apr 7, 2008)

Horrid Crow said:


> Play 200 VS matches against friends will unlock him too.
> Atleast, I think it were 200.



300


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 7, 2008)

Squall Leonhart said:


> You need to execute the up+A immediately (after the A for the roll)...


Have you been able to do it without hitting anybody? I do it religiously but it only works for me if I actually hit something with the roll...



Linkdarkside said:


> is there a Fierce Deity Link trophy or sticker?


Good question. Check mah guide... 



Icy_eagle said:


> That trophy pales in comparison to the...






Horrid Crow said:


> Play 200 VS matches against friends will unlock him too.
> Atleast, I think it were 200.





-ThanatosX- said:


> 300


lol it's 400. 



the_sloth said:


> If you wanna check for yourself, look it up on the Smash Bros Dojo website.  It has all the details there.


FUCK YOU AND YOUR DOJO!!! 

SAKURAI!!!


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Apr 7, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Have you been able to do it without hitting anybody? I do it religiously but it only works for me if I actually hit something with the roll...



Yep, you need to repeatedly press the A button, as fast as you can, with your fastest finger.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 7, 2008)

So run, start mashing A, and after the first A (i.e. the beginning of the roll), you start mashing Up too for the Smash? I'll have to try it. I should do training, I just started working it into my matches in the middle of a match, lol...


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh.
I thought it was impossible to do it without hitting someone first with the roll 
Guess I got some more work to do.


----------



## Willy Wonka (Apr 7, 2008)

what i thought would be cool to see in brawl would be like naruto  BUT I LOVE META NIGHT!! X3 my four mains are ( or as i call them my main peeps )
1) Snake ( snake in the box :3 )
2) Meta night
3) Pit
4) lucario ( power of the aroua :3 )


----------



## Gamble (Apr 7, 2008)

RoniShoma said:


> what i thought would be cool to see in brawl would be like naruto  BUT I LOVE META NIGHT!! X3 my four mains are ( or as i call them my main peeps )
> 1) Snake ( snake in the box :3 )
> *2) Meta night
> 3) Pit*
> 4) lucario ( power of the aroua :3 )



 **


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm online if anyone with my friend code is up for some matches.


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 7, 2008)

Finally unlocked everyone.

Yay me!


----------



## Ziko (Apr 7, 2008)

Probably posted already but damn xD



Pure awesomeness xD


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Apr 7, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> Finally unlocked everyone.
> 
> Yay me!



Those of us who got everyone on March 9th (North American version, anyway) are trying ont to laugh.

j/k! Good job.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 7, 2008)

I just got everyone yesterday. I got my copy of Brawl on the 20th of March, played SSE and took a break from it for about a week, and just completed it yesterday and got the last 3 characters soon after.

Edit: Got my copy of Brawl on the 27th, not 20th. Sorry.


----------



## the_sloth (Apr 7, 2008)

RoniShoma said:


> what i thought would be cool to see in brawl would be like naruto  BUT I LOVE META NIGHT!! X3 my four mains are ( or as i call them my main peeps )
> 1) Snake ( snake in the box :3 )
> 2) Meta night
> 3) Pit
> 4) lucario ( power of the aroua :3 )



If you want to play as Naruto in a Smash Bros-like game, you should check out Jump Ultimate Stars.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 7, 2008)

Pounded the hell out of some opponents. I'm trying to regain all the coins I lost from the coin launcher... Sucks...

That comic is full of lols.


Jump Ultimate Stars was fun, but nothing beats Smash Brothers. I hope this summer we hear of Smash Brothers DS.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 7, 2008)

SM DS?

......i dunno, i think graphics would suck.....


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't know if this was posted yet but a friend of mine showed me this link and list of the current Japanese tier list...

4/3/08 japan ?????? "chara rank" list

S. Snake, ROB, Falco, MK, Wolf(^), ICs(^^^)
A. Fox(v), Marfu(^), Diddy(v), GDub(vvv), Toon(v), Pikachu(v), Koopa (^^^)
B. Ike(^^^^^), Lucas(^), Zelda(^^^^^), Sheik(v), DDD(^), Peach(^^^^^), Pit(vvvvv), Zamus(vvv), Samus(^^^), Wario
C. Olimar (vvv), Mario (vvv), Luigi(vvv), Kirby(vvv), DK(^^^), Lucario(vvv), Yoshi (^^^), Ness(vvv)
D. PokeT(^^^), Sonic(v), Link(vvv), CF(v), Ganon (^), Purin (v) ;_;

WTF at Snake being top!?
When he was announced in SSBB I thought he was going to be an okay gimmick character but I guess that heavy defensive play of Brawl favored Snake a whole bunch.

Good shit at Bowser being High-Mid and LOL at Link...I knew you'd be shit again.

Oh yea don't ask what those notations means cause I have no idea.


----------



## Helix (Apr 7, 2008)

I just got Brawl so if anyone wants to add my code (see sig) and play me online, I'd gladly accept to get some practice. I'll be on tomorrow 3-6 PM EST.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 8, 2008)

Sonic bottom tier? Wth?!


----------



## Gamble (Apr 8, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I don't know if this was posted yet but a friend of mine showed me this link and list of the current Japanese tier list...
> 
> 4/3/08 japan ?????? "chara rank" list
> 
> ...


A tier list that exists 2 months after game release is a failure and should be treated as so.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow that tier list looks odd. Some spots I somewhat agree with, some just seem stupid.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 8, 2008)

Timbers said:


> A tier list that exists 2 months after game release is a failure and should be treated as so.



Japanese players or better yet magazines like Arcadia constantly record tournament wins and matchup anaylsis and put up current characters standings all the time. Two months is an awfully long time for SSBB to evolve since this game gets played so much and has online play. 

Most of the tiers listed have already been established since the beginning of game release. Everyone knew the space animals, Marth, ROB, and Meta Knight were going to be very high up there. The others like Pikachu and Bowser being in A-Rank is questionable and a total surprise to me.

Oh yes, Japan also had the game before the rest of the world did. So having an early tier list is not even a problem or stupid idea you gotta have a ground basis before you start something you know and it's no official solid tier list...tier lists are always a work in progress since the game is released till no one gives a shit about it anymore. Just like how 2 years ago in 3rd Strike (game's 9 years old), Q got moved from Low Tier under Hugo into above Hugo and is now in Low-Mid.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Apr 8, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> FUCK YOU AND YOUR DOJO!!!
> 
> SAKURAI!!!



lol, today's update is a trophy checklist  Sakurai really hates you

What do guys think about my sig I stole from smashboards


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 8, 2008)

Timbers said:


> A tier list that exists 2 months after game release is a failure and should be treated as so.


*All* tier lists are failures.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 8, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> *All* tier lists are failures.



I agree


----------



## The Wanderer (Apr 8, 2008)

"Tiers=fail" people are sore that their favorite characters got shafted, and it's not like they're deceving anyone.
Instead of whining on the Internet, why don't you go ahead, win some tourneys and prove those tiers wrong?


----------



## Icy_eagle (Apr 8, 2008)

The Wanderer said:


> "Tiers=fail" people are sore that their favorite characters got shafted, and it's not like they're deceving anyone.
> Instead of *whining on the Internet*, why don't you go ahead, win some tourneys and prove those tiers wrong?



Oh, the irony



And why get upset over the fact that some people enjoy playing competitively and just play the game however you enjoy playing it? At least you have the game


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 8, 2008)

Fuck them Olimar is God Tier... 

I still haven't quite learned WHY Snake is top tier, but it's definitely not obvious. It relys on his advanced techniques like Snake Dashing. I'm gonna have to get better with him, 'cause I love me some Snake even though I'm not so good with him...




Icy_eagle said:


> lol, today's update is a trophy checklist  Sakurai really hates you


 He really is the internetz biggest troll...


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Apr 8, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> *All* tier lists are failures.



Truer words were never spoken. Preach on!

Lol @ your sig, Ice_eagle. Whenever I hear that taunt I feel like yelling at Sonic, "At least I'm not slow in the head..."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 8, 2008)

Tier lists are gay, that having been said, Snake is strong because of his none smash attacks, his smashes suck.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 8, 2008)

The Wanderer said:


> "Tiers=fail" people are sore that their favorite characters got shafted, and it's not like they're deceving anyone.
> Instead of whining on the Internet, why don't you go ahead, win some tourneys and prove those tiers wrong?


How wrong you are. I dispise tier lists because people should choose the character they want because they like or enjoy playing as said character, not because a tier list says they are better. It has nothing to do with me dissagreeing with the list, I couldn't care less who is placed where because when I get Brawl I'm playing with characters I choose not what stupid tier lists say.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 8, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> *All* tier lists are failures.


that is very true.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Apr 8, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Snake is strong because of his none smash attacks, his smashes suck.



Not true.

His Fsmash is mostly ineffective, it's slow and has a huge lag afterwards, so it's easy to get punished if you miss with it, but it's damn strong if it hits, I almost never use it intentionally in a 1 vs. 1 anyway.

His Upsmash is one of his best moves IMO, fire it and stay in that place and no one can get close to you.

The Dsmash is tricky.. you need to learn how to use it and not fall for it by yourself.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Apr 8, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> How wrong you are. I dispise tier lists because people should choose the character they want because they like or enjoy playing as said character, not because a tier list says they are better. It has nothing to do with me dissagreeing with the list, I couldn't care less who is placed where because when I get Brawl I'm playing with characters I choose not what stupid tier lists say.



Thats true. I hate when people think characters are weak because they're low on a list.

@ Squall: For snake's Dsmash I usually lay it down back away then shoot a missle towards that exact spot and blow it up, myself


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 8, 2008)

I use dSmash to force them to jump to get to me, usually into a missile...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 8, 2008)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Not true.
> 
> His Fsmash is mostly ineffective, it's slow and has a huge lag afterwards, so it's easy to get punished if you miss with it, but it's damn strong if it hits, I almost never use it intentionally in a 1 vs. 1 anyway.
> 
> ...



I usually choose speed over strength though, its how I play. I think thats how most tier lists are made too. So it could be a style difference. I think a smash sucks if its strong but too slow.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 8, 2008)

The Wanderer said:


> "Tiers=fail" people are sore that their favorite characters got shafted, and it's not like they're deceving anyone.
> Instead of whining on the Internet, why don't you go ahead, win some tourneys and prove those tiers wrong?



Actually most of my characters on high on the list...so.........your wrong...congrats! lol


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 8, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I usually choose speed over strength though, its how I play. I think thats how most tier lists are made too. So it could be a style difference. I think a smash sucks if its strong but too slow.



Tier lists are based on character matchups, tournament placings, and analysis. Speed, Strength, etc. is not the major factor that makes character fall into where they are. It also depends on the game and it's system but that's a different story I don't want to get into unless you want me to.

You guys are getting this all wrong. By shunning away and calling tier lists stupid is not the way to go. You should not be forced to use the characters according to the tiers, but the list is more of an awareness. Say what you must but tiers will always be there and it will always exist in all fighting games. The tier lists allows you to see where your main character stands against the others and with that kind of knowledge you can start to understand and look into why the top tiers are top tiers and the why the low tiers are low tiers.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 8, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Tier lists are based on character matchups, tournament placings, and analysis. Speed, Strength, etc. is not the major factor that makes character fall into where they are. It also depends on the game and it's system but that's a different story I don't want to get into unless you want me to.
> 
> You guys are getting this all wrong. By shunning away and calling tier lists stupid is not the way to go. You should not be forced to use the characters according to the tiers, but the list is more of an awareness. Say what you must but tiers will always be there and it will always exist in all fighting games. The tier lists allows you to see where your main character stands against the others and with that kind of knowledge you can start to understand and look into why the top tiers are top tiers and the why the low tiers are low tiers.



Like i've said countless time before. Characters high on tier lists are just characters played more is all, and are usually more easier to pick up. The reason other characters don't get that high is because they are picked by less people. Its as simple as that. Trying to make a list from how much a character wins, is flawed. Because you got to count in all the factors of WHY that character won. Tier lists are pointless because there NEVER 100% accurate. Some may come close, but never perfect.

I also call characters that are "godly", "Cheap" this tier business is just silly to me.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Apr 8, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Tier lists are based on character matchups, tournament placings, and analysis. Speed, Strength, etc. is not the major factor that makes character fall into where they are. It also depends on the game and it's system but that's a different story I don't want to get into unless you want me to.
> 
> You guys are getting this all wrong. By shunning away and calling tier lists stupid is not the way to go. You should not be forced to use the characters according to the tiers, but the list is more of an awareness. Say what you must but tiers will always be there and it will always exist in all fighting games. The tier lists allows you to see where your main character stands against the others and with that kind of knowledge you can start to understand and look into why the top tiers are top tiers and the why the low tiers are low tiers.





But tier lists can be wrong, I've proved that to myself. Just cause a character is ranked high doent mean he's neccesarily better than who I am using now, but I guess thats what u were explaining? I think.


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 8, 2008)

Well it's pretty great when you see people like Gimpy using characters that arn't so high and beating the so called "high-tier" characters.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 8, 2008)

People bitch and use tier lists as their excuse is what makes me mad. "Peach is high tier, of course Bowser couldn't take her." 

Why did you pick him then? 

And people used to call Luigi low tier but my hardest match ups were with him on Melee and this one guy I knew.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Apr 8, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Like i've said countless time before. Characters high on tier lists are just characters played more is all, and are usually more easier to pick up.



So I guess pichu's just as good as falco? And it's not just who's easier to pick up, IC's desynching and Fox's waveshine aren't exactly something you can do off the bat.



> The reason other characters don't get that high is because they are picked by less people. Its as simple as that. Trying to make a list from how much a character wins, is flawed. Because you got to count in all the factors of WHY that character won. Tier lists are pointless because there NEVER 100% accurate. Some may come close, but never perfect.



People aren't trying to make it perfectly accurate and are aware of that it's nigh impossible.

And please don't start the whole, "but x can beat y through skill". Of course they can!! That doesn't change the fact that some character simply have more advantages than others, which is what tier list measures, not who can beat who, since everyone can defeat everybody

Edit:


nmaster64 said:


> Fuck them Olimar is God Tier...
> 
> I still haven't quite learned WHY Snake is top tier, but it's definitely not obvious. It relys on his advanced techniques like Snake Dashing. I'm gonna have to get better with him, 'cause I love me some Snake even though I'm not so good with him...
> 
> ...



I'm guessing (since I don't have the game ) that it's because of his ability to pretty much control the battlefield via C4, dsmash, grenades and nikitas and force the opponent into awkward positions. He also has a decent tech chase with his dthrow I think


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 8, 2008)

I can only say one thing about tier lists is...

*TIERS R 4 QUEERS*

Thank you


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 8, 2008)

Tiers for Fears....


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 8, 2008)

Snake is watching you...


----------



## Icy_eagle (Apr 8, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Snake is watching you...



I've got Lucario  

Anyways, let's stop arguing about tiers, there's enough of that on smashboards.

Instead let's discuss how awesome Zelda is


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 8, 2008)

Icy_eagle said:


> Instead let's discuss how awesome Olimar is



Yes, letz...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 8, 2008)

TIERS ARE 4 BEARS.

WANNA BE A BEAR? GTFO AND GB/2/WOODS


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 8, 2008)

@Goofy 

Do you play online often man? I hardly ever see you online.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Apr 8, 2008)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Not true.
> 
> His Fsmash is mostly ineffective, it's slow and has a huge lag afterwards, so it's easy to get punished if you miss with it, but it's damn strong if it hits, I almost never use it intentionally in a 1 vs. 1 anyway.
> 
> ...





nmaster64 said:


> Yes, letz...



I to was amazed at how great of a fighter Olimar was. I didnt think he'd be that powerful, eventhoug i still dont use him


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 8, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> SM DS?
> 
> ......i dunno, i think graphics would suck.....



I think a nice sprite style would be a good choice for the graphics, 3D on the DS seems a little chunky...



nmaster64 said:


> Yes, letz...



Olimar = Win. Awesome attacks.

Zelda... I don't like playing her, two slow. She's the one I barely use...

Kirby however is like Olimar to me, a nice balanced character with some powerful moves. Of course with Kirby I don't get killed as much as I do with Olimar.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 8, 2008)

Not exactly correct to whomever said that the top tiers were chosen because a lot more people play them and whatnot. It is about the scaling and matchups. Of course the lower tier characters can beat out the higher tiers but that is a matter of skill. If you put two equally skilled players with the same exact knowledge and one picking the best character at the time and the worst character then yes the guy who picked the top tier would probably win a handful more than the lower tier guy.

I guess Smash players neglect the fact that tiers exist and still live in some kind of scrubdom but believe what you must; just don't bitch and moan like all of the other scrubs during the Melee era who cry about Fox, Marth, Peach, and other shit like Ice Climber's Wobbles infinite. I use to laugh so hard reading the Wobbles complaint thread on SRK, especially when the MvC2 players talked total shit on all of the scrubs and showed them other bullshit in MvC2 like Ironman's infinite, Magneto's ROM infinite, and various 90-100% damaging combos.

At lower level and casual level play the tiers do not matter as much but once you start upping your game and your scene is getting really competetive, the tiers will soon catch up to you. For example in 3rd Strike at lower level play, of course Sean can beat Yun, but I dare you money match a Sean vs. Yun matchup at higher level play. I bet it right now that Yun will win 8/10 matches if not higher. 

A ton of players sign up for the 3rd Strike tournament at Evo every year and I don't remember the characters who made it into the finals but I remember 2 years ago the count for Top 8 were something like 5 Yuns, 2 Chuns, and 1 Ken. Those three are ranked the Top 3 according to the 3s tier list except Ken who is interchangeable with Makoto for Top 3. Out of tons of players and characters those 3 reflected the exact tier list that was made.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Apr 8, 2008)

Would you say the same thing for tiers in DBZ games?


----------



## Icy_eagle (Apr 8, 2008)

It seems nmaster is trying to direct the discussion in the wrong direction 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWVLWWv5X14[/YOUTUBE]
Thou shalt not succeed


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 8, 2008)

ZeroBelow said:


> Would you say the same thing for tiers in DBZ games?



I remember something about Hyper Dimension having Vegeta and Vegetto very high in the tiers but as for DBZ:Budokai 3:

Top Tier: 
Omega Shenron
Piccolo
Dabura
Cell

Upper Tier: 
Vegeta
Teen Gohan
Android #18
Kid Buu
Krillin
Goku
Bardock
Majin Buu
Kid Goku
Super Buu

Middle Tier: 
Supreme Kai
Frieza
Gohan
Trunks
Goten
Cooler
Yamcha
Tien
Kid Trunks
Android #16
Great Saiyaman
Broly

Lower Tier: 
Captain Ginyu
Android #17
Dr. Gero
Raditz
Nappa
Recoome
Kid Gohan
Cell Jr.

Bottom Tier: 
Uub
Videl
Saibamen
Hercule

Got it from the SRK Wiki and these tiers took in accounts of transformations and character specific capsules.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 8, 2008)

Icy_eagle said:


> It seems nmaster is trying to direct the discussion in the wrong direction
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWVLWWv5X14[/YOUTUBE]
> Thou shalt not succeed


LOL LOST



Duy Nguyen said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bardock for God Tier. Rhino Humping = best super ever


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 8, 2008)

What is this Rhino Humping you speak of? Do want.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Mishudo (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Biscuits (Apr 8, 2008)

There's a lot of of factors to why Snake is top tier.
The biggest one being his ability to control space, no one even comes to close to him in that department.
He's the hardest character to K.O, yes he is...
Has some of the best tilts, forward tilt being win x10.
Has a beard.
Etc.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 8, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> You dont call Falcon's flying "YES!" a flying rape attack?


How did I forget!?

I scream "Falcon Rape!" every time I do that move... 



Skeets said:


> Has a beard.


Exactly. 

[YOUTUBE]gLUojV6saM0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 8, 2008)

Falcon Fuck sounds better.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 8, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> I wish someone in Smash Bros. had a flying rape attack...



I've heard Diddy's Side B is known as "Face humping"

@Icy_eagle: Considering my sister mains Zelda I don't want her seeing that, I like having the older brother superiority, that and the character I beat her with is usually Dedede and Pikachu.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 9, 2008)

Biggest. Troll. Ever.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Apr 9, 2008)

lol, I didn't find the video I was looking for so I just posted random one from darkmusician thinking he'd won in this video as he does in most of his 

And I'm assuming you're talking about Sakurai nmaster 

Edit: this is the video I was looking for
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z04fV98lcS4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*points to avatar*


----------



## Gamble (Apr 9, 2008)

Icy_eagle said:


> lol, I didn't find the video I was looking for so I just posted random one from darkmusician thinking he'd won in this video as he does in most of his
> 
> And I'm assuming you're talking about Sakurai nmaster
> 
> ...



Wait.

Her dtilt is a spike?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 9, 2008)

Going to go practice that huh Timbers.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 9, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Going to go practice that huh Timbers.



Hurrrr possibly


----------



## Icy_eagle (Apr 9, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Wait.
> 
> Her dtilt is a spike?



Yep, another lightning kick of doom 
It can only be sweetspotted in the air though


----------



## Gamble (Apr 9, 2008)

Not talking about her down air, I already knew that  Her down tilt (where she crouches and kicks forward) I'm not sure if she just spiked them off of the ledge, or if it's a spike in itself. It doesn't matter either way, so long as it does spike them one way or another.

It happens at :46 in the video.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Apr 9, 2008)

I've been full of  lately. As for the dtilt, it was a spike in melee so it could very well be a spike in brawl


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 9, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> *points to avatar*



does it have to do that he reveled all the stickers?


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 9, 2008)

Lol poor NM.
He just wasted a good portion of your computer life 

...
Maybe he's one of..._us_


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 9, 2008)

_anyone up to play now  _


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 9, 2008)

General question to all: Which controller set up do you use to battle? 
I am currently using a nunchuk with the Wii mote, Its sort of a hassle to use at times. Hopefully I will be able to use a Gamecube controller soon since I hear its the best. Any opinions on this?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 9, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> does it have to do that he reveled all the stickers?


maybe it do


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 9, 2008)

Am I the only one who's ridiculously amused by the fact Snake kills himself whenever he reads one of my posts?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2008)

Now that ya mention it... he does... perhaps you should stop posting


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> General question to all: Which controller set up do you use to battle?
> I am currently using a nunchuk with the Wii mote, Its sort of a hassle to use at times. Hopefully I will be able to use a Gamecube controller soon since I hear its the best. Any opinions on this?



It definately is the best IMO (Though I've only tried WiiMote+nunchuck.). What makes it even better is that you can switch the button map around. I know you can do it with the other controllers, but I believe it's a feature that works best with the GCN (and maybe classic.). I myself have 'shield' mapped on the X button, so dodging and/or grabbing is a breeze.


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 9, 2008)

^ According to a poll I did back in March the Gamecube controller is used the most

I for one uses the Wiimote+nunchuck too


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 9, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> General question to all: Which controller set up do you use to battle?
> I am currently using a nunchuk with the Wii mote, Its sort of a hassle to use at times. Hopefully I will be able to use a Gamecube controller soon since I hear its the best. Any opinions on this?



I've used the Wii-mote Nunchuck combo only at demo stands. It's not my favorite set up, hard to attack with and hard to defend... And it's because I use the classic controller. Classic controller just feels good with me.

Am I the only Kirby player? I'm glad there is someone that plays Olimar...


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Apr 9, 2008)

Some pics I took


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 9, 2008)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Some pics I took



I need to know how u do that!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 9, 2008)

Get the files from your SD card and convert them using one of the many websites the smash community tends to boast about.




What's more Humiliating? Losing to a Yoshi? Or Someone killing your winning streak? Just now... I wish I could've done both to this one guy.

WIFI Anyone Brawl, I played a character I barely played (Ness) and while a majority of my time I got my ass handed to me and landed at second place 95% of the time, I got what I wanted, coins and stickers.

First few games went well, the people joining and leaving were nice, no thunder-spamming Pikachu like I expected from one game, but when I lost to a sudden death and the guy who left got immediately replaced by this seemingly n00bish Ike, using aether and smashes all the time. Sudden death, mistiming of an aerial from Ness, bam! second place again. Next match, Ike becomes Sonic and with a few lucky item kills and a Final Smash, Sonic wins. Well the guy who had been playing with me from the start got tired of coming in last and left, leaving me to deal with this idiot. I instead chose a good character of mine, Yoshi. Sonic became R.O.B. and all hell broke loose. Yoshi racked up the kills and got the final smash, The CPUs that joined the brawl were fodder just like R.O.B. but .05.76 secs before the match ended... Freeze...

"Your connection to the other players was lost. You are now returning to the menu."

It wasn't my connection... I was dropped into the middle of the Anyone Brawl Menu. If it was, it'd be the main menu.

Because he wasn't winning, The Ike/Sonic/R.O.B. player dropped out. I don't know if he was a kid upset his winning streak was gonna end... Or it was the fact I used Yoshi to ultimately end him (I targeted him and ignored the CPUs) I'll never know...


But what would humiliate you in Brawl? For me, it's an idiot who quits upon losing.


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 9, 2008)

Gravy said:


> Get the files from your SD card and convert them using one of the many websites the smash community tends to boast about.



website link?


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Apr 10, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> website link?



I used this simple program, enjoy:

This guy


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Apr 10, 2008)

Today's update is amazing. I wish they hadn't cut the Halberd/Dedede vs MK scenes, those would have been epic.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeah, everyone always wondered how the hell they got a hold of his ship. They need to release some cutscenes or something...


----------



## Icy_eagle (Apr 10, 2008)

subspace spoilers. Must. resist. reading.


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 10, 2008)

Gravy said:


> Get the files from your SD card and convert them using one of the many websites the smash community tends to boast about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



samething happened to me thousand of times at strikers charged on the wii..I mean I have a lead of like 11-2 or something and then all of the sudden the connection is lost, 1 time I can think..okay it happens sometimes yea...but like almost every player you win to grabs his internet cable and plugs it out in a instant I mean..wtf what do you mean, afraid of losing.

I hate it that it's so easy to disconnect there has to be some new kind of system that disallows this kind of thing that you get -points or something?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 10, 2008)

What I meant was my opponent quit in the final seconds of the match because he knew he was losing.

My connection problems have been corrected since the purchase of the USB connector.



Yay! Subspace voids corrected. Now the world of trophies has a new beginning. Meaning possibly with a new story in the next game! =3


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2008)

"To this point, I’ve received a great number of screenshots that focus on peeking at the undergarments of certain Brawl combatants. So let me just say it again—shots like these will never be posted to the Dojo or sent out to users via the Smash Service." -Sakurai


lol, smash fans


----------



## Freiza (Apr 11, 2008)

, why did they even make that shit viewable?


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 11, 2008)

Shirker said:


> "To this point, I’ve received a great number of screenshots that focus on peeking at the undergarments of certain Brawl combatants. So let me just say it again—shots like these will never be posted to the Dojo or sent out to users via the Smash Service." -Sakurai
> 
> 
> lol, smash fans


And yet we have this on the Japanese page


Personally I always found the viewing of Peach's "undergarments" to be more comedic than perverted. I mean cartoon characters undies are shown in a comedic fashion all the time.


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 11, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> And yet we have this on the Japanese page
> 
> 
> Personally I always found the viewing of Peach's "undergarments" to be more comedic than perverted. I mean cartoon characters undies are shown in a comedic fashion all the time.



so another words....


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Apr 11, 2008)

Ok I added a lot of people from here yesterday, namely Linakro, Goofy Titan, Nmaster64, shirker, and minzara.

My FC Is 1762 2345 7502


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 11, 2008)

thanks but as of now, I'm Wii-less.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 11, 2008)

I Я Reckless! said:


> Ok I added a lot of people from here yesterday, namely Linakro, Goofy Titan, Nmaster64, shirker, and minzara.
> 
> My FC Is 1762 2345 7502



Heh, I still haven't added you yet.

Either today or tomorrow I will.

I don't have the Wii with me, hence the lack of playing it.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## NinjaM (Apr 11, 2008)

Shirker said:


> "To this point, I?ve received a great number of screenshots that focus on peeking at the undergarments of certain Brawl combatants. So let me just say it again?shots like these will never be posted to the Dojo or sent out to users via the Smash Service." -Sakurai






Gaiash said:


> And yet we have this on the Japanese page


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hahahaha... those pictures are very funny


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2008)

Wait a minute... something... about that pic...
........
ooohhhh.....


Dammit...


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 11, 2008)

I actually got a chance to play a few games as Wolf today. Goddamn, he is a beast. I was considering not maining him but now I have to, he us friggin' awesome.


----------



## the_sloth (Apr 11, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


>



Hmm, I think I've seen this somewhere before, but I just can't put my finger on it.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 12, 2008)

Hayato Gokudera said:


> I actually got a chance to play a few games as Wolf today. Goddamn, he is a beast. I was considering not maining him but now I have to, he us friggin' awesome.



I prefer Falco myself but I do switch between them and I agree, Wolf _IS_ a beast.

If anyone remembers that Main list thing I did back... Add Wario to that.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 12, 2008)

Any word on Endiss, DA Dave, or Roy Mustang?

Lookin for them.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 12, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Any word on Endiss, DA Dave, or Roy Mustang?
> 
> Lookin for them.



DA Dave is now Zeldagis
Shion lets brawl


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 12, 2008)

Gravy said:


> I prefer Falco myself but I do switch between them and I agree, Wolf _IS_ a beast.
> 
> If anyone remembers that Main list thing I did back... Add Wario to that.



Wario is tough for me because I can't use his bike well at all


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 12, 2008)

Wario's bike is best used as a part of his recovery (as anyone who uses Wario can tell you that) but as a grounded attack it's not that bad at all. Move forward to speed up, hold up to wheelie... It's pretty nice. Though I mainly use his aerials and forward/down smashes.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 12, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Wait a minute... something... about that pic...
> ........
> ooohhhh.....
> 
> ...


is not what you think


----------



## Shirker (Apr 12, 2008)

*checks source of pic*

Yeah... likely story.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 12, 2008)

Tentacle Rape! G&W ftw.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Apr 12, 2008)

The jap pics from the update is much better than the Am ones. Liked the shopkeeper-metalgear-battle one!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeah, the JP ones are alot more clever and creative, I'm sure almost all of them were planned out.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 12, 2008)

I've updated my mains in my sig, check it out everybody!
I've yet to look at the JP screenshots. I think I'll go do that right now.


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 12, 2008)

Gravy said:


> Wario's bike is best used as a part of his recovery (as anyone who uses Wario can tell you that) but as a grounded attack it's not that bad at all. Move forward to speed up, hold up to wheelie... It's pretty nice. Though I mainly use his aerials and forward/down smashes.



Ever use the Bike while being Warioman


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 12, 2008)

ctizz36 said:


> Ever use the Bike while being Warioman



Few times actually... Mainly trying it out to see if what Sakurai said was true. Another time in Big Blue.

Fighting... I don't remember. As Warioman I stick to aerials and smashes.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 13, 2008)

This thread has been dead for nearly 24 hours. Liven up.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Apr 13, 2008)

What's ya favorite stage guyz


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Apr 13, 2008)

Icy_eagle said:


> What's ya favorite stage guyz



The Mario Bros. stage by far, because there's no stage were so much chaos can occur. Shell Creepers FTW!


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 13, 2008)

Smashville.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 13, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> This thread has been dead for nearly 24 hours. Liven up.



Would've if it wasn't for the fact that I was the one who posted last.



Icy_eagle said:


> What's ya favorite stage guyz



List or Detailed description?

I'll do list with highlights.

Battlefield: It's standard, and the background is nice. I tend to like stages like this

Smashville: K.K. Slider at 8:00 on saturdays. Other than that it's a nice standard stage

Pictochat: Nice with some hazards.

WarioWare: Music and mini-games.

Green Hill Zone: I'm a Sonic fan.

Delfino Plaza: I'm a Mario fan.

Halberd: I'm a Kirby fan.

Yoshi's Island: Nice standard stage.

Mario Bros.: I played this game on everything it came on, including the arcade... I like the feeling it gives me.

Pirate Ship: I like this stage, you can swim, you are on a freaking Pirate ship, and damn I love listening to _The Great Sea_.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 13, 2008)

I LIKE FINAL D.


----------



## cloud23 (Apr 13, 2008)

Final Destionation
Castle Seige
Shadow Mosses Island


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 13, 2008)

I think if would be better if the stage where you fought tabuu wouldve been final d.

Its so much better.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 13, 2008)

Meh... I don't know...


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 13, 2008)

Final Destination
Shadow Moses
Green Hill Zone
WarioWare Inc. (for the lulz)


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 13, 2008)

Final D., Battlefield, Smashville, Yoshi's Island, Halberd, Lylat Cruise, Spear Pillar, and some others I can't remember right now, lol.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 13, 2008)

I hate Spear Pillar... Cressie getting all up in my smash grill...


----------



## Ryoshi (Apr 13, 2008)

is it me or...........is it getting a tad....................................................boring..............................>.>..............<.<


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 13, 2008)

Not much to talk about I guess.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 13, 2008)

Yeah, updates are about to end, and more people are discussing online matches more than anything. Soon this thread may die all together


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 13, 2008)

Does anyone know how to trip?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 13, 2008)

I've still yet to encounter Cresselia in Spear Pillar. 
I fear the end of this thread as well.


----------



## AxelDemonSlayer (Apr 13, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> Does anyone know how to trip?



ya ive been wondering how tripping in brawl works as well. it randomly happens to me and messes me up sometimes. does it happen when u start to run too fast or just randomly?


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 13, 2008)

AxelDemonSlayer said:


> ya ive been wondering how tripping in brawl works as well. it randomly happens to me and messes me up sometimes. does it happen when u start to run too fast or just randomly?



maybe randomly when u run...or if you were doing a combo and then run.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 13, 2008)

Happens randomly far as I can tell (also, you can trigger it with Falco's downB and a couple other moves I can't remember right now). If you spend too much time running on the ground, it nails you randomly. Believe me. It happens far to often when I'm Sonic (since I like using his speed to my advantage).


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 13, 2008)

Tripping does occur by using certain moves that I know.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Apr 13, 2008)

No love for Luigi's Mansion 

that's okay, as long as no one says new pork city is their favorite 

edit: there's 1% chance to trip at the start of the dashing animation, plus certain moves make you trip, like zelda's dtilt for example 

And this thread shall not die until I get the game while I'm around


----------



## Gamble (Apr 13, 2008)

Icy_eagle said:


> No love for Luigi's Mansion
> 
> that's okay, as long as no one says new pork city is their favorite
> 
> ...



This. 

Pikachu's dtilt and Falco's tip of his reflector can make them trip as well. There's others, but I forget.


----------



## Hyde (Apr 13, 2008)

This thread won't die! *sprays a Hyper Potion on it*


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 13, 2008)

I wonder about this for the finally update:

We have add a new character unlock able but we program it so it won't be available until this date....even so u must complete this task.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm late on answering this, but my favorite stages are definitely Yoshi Island, Smashville, Shadow Moses, and Delfino Plaza. 

I didn't even know Dojo had anything worth checking anymore.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 13, 2008)

The dojo is pretty much dead for us now...

Then again, i AM curious to just check again to see if anything new comes up.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 13, 2008)

Yea, me too. I can't help but to find myself on the dojo weekday after weekday.
In other news, I loveeeeeeeee my new set with Scourge the Hedgehog!!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 13, 2008)

Well tonight is the final update, it better be epic.


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 14, 2008)

Gravy said:


> Well tonight is the final update, it better be epic.



or something like, "thanks u for buying the game and checking the update."


----------



## the_sloth (Apr 14, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> or something like, "thanks u for buying the game and checking the update."



That would piss me off.  I really want them to announce release dates for the PAL version.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Apr 14, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QkmS-ayhk4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 14, 2008)

BlueNinja44 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QkmS-ayhk4[/YOUTUBE]​



Seen that WAY too many times...

I better hope it's something extra hidden, or an announcement on Smash Brothers DS...


I got every single CD! FINALLY!!! After seeing the stage ones make a no show and the CD challenges finally completed I got them all... And a nice K.K. Slider trophy to show for it.


----------



## the_sloth (Apr 14, 2008)

BlueNinja44 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QkmS-ayhk4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​



I love how whenever someone makes one of these, Captain Falcon is always doing his own thing.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 14, 2008)

Gravy said:


> Well tonight is the final update, it better be epic.



Secret code that unlocks Megaman...


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 14, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> I love how whenever someone makes one of these, Captain Falcon is always doing his own thing.



That is because Captain Falcon is the student of Chuck Norris.

I guess we can upload pictures from our SD cards...

@nmaster64: Lol


----------



## the_sloth (Apr 14, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Secret code that unlocks Phoenix Wright...



Fixed it for you.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 14, 2008)

I've got a Phoenix Wright stage from Super Smash World.


----------



## the_sloth (Apr 14, 2008)

Really?  Post a pic of it or something.


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 14, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Secret code that unlocks Megaman...



oh man...I really want Megaman and Ryu.....why not make a team of both?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 14, 2008)

I can do better than that Sloth:



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zLSXDsJbWU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 14, 2008)

That is f'ing awesome Gravy... 

<3 IGN's Smash site for stages...


----------



## SPN (Apr 14, 2008)

Every level needs a torture chamber... I love the level I quickly whipped up at my brother's house... Nothing helps me sleep better than watching Ness bounce off 4 walls for 10 minutes before he finally slips out the one little crack.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 14, 2008)

The only good custom stage I made has a spike trap... The CPUs make it out eventually... After racking up 999% damage...


----------



## SPN (Apr 14, 2008)

Custom level making was a nice touch for sure.

The only problem I have with the game is the CPU level... it seems to me that the difficulty has a spike like running into a brick wall. A level 4 CPU is metally retarded and will stand there letting me pound this shit out of it, while a level 6 CPU can kick the shit out of me when it wants to.


----------



## the_sloth (Apr 14, 2008)

Awwww, today's update wasn't as epic as I as hoping.  But he did say "there’s always a chance that I will need to update sometime in the future with some kind of announcement".  That gives me hope.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 14, 2008)

Not epic, but I did enjoy these tidbits about the characters and stuff, especially the ones of Snake. Maybe I'll try some of them today ("Hmmm, this is to gooodd"). And lol and Sakurai playing 3D. 

As always, Sonic got shortchanged in some way, but the info we _did_ get could help me a bit in the future, so I'll let it go...


----------



## the_sloth (Apr 14, 2008)

Also, I didn't know Sakurai was the voice of Dedede.


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 14, 2008)

well...to me...this was a fitting end to end the update.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 14, 2008)

> # You can ensure you go to World 1-1 on the Mushroomy Kingdom stage by holding down a button as you select the stage. For the GameCube and Classic Controllers, hold down the X or Y Buttons. For the Wii Remote control scheme, use the A Button, and for the Nunchuk and Wii Remote combo, hold down the Z Button.
> # ■If you feel like you’d like to play Mushroomy Kingdom’s World 1-2, you can choose that one as well. When playing with the GameCube or Classic Controller, hold down the L Button or R Button while selecting the stage to go to World 1-2. When using a Wii Remote, hold the B Button, and when using the Nunchuk and Wii Remote combo, hold down the C Button.


Sweet we all thought you couldn't do this...

Sakurai delivers!


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 14, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Sweet we all thought you couldn't do this...
> 
> Sakurai delivers!



then why is Snake going to shoot himself?


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 14, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> then why is Snake going to shoot himself?



'Cuz he hates that stage... 

Also, Sakurai suggested using C4 as a means of recovery...


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 14, 2008)

^ Why are there other ways for Snake to recover??? Just curious


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 14, 2008)

It's actually a really good tactic in cases where his UpB is gonna get caught under the stage or something, or I guess in the rare case he actually won't make it back with just that.

I would just pull a grenade out before I cypher'd...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 14, 2008)

Okay I give up... I've been trying but I can't pull of Zero Suit Samus triple Down Smash...

It scared the hell out of me the first time i saw it... but I already can't remember who was the one who used it...

How do you do that?...


----------



## cloud23 (Apr 14, 2008)

Since were talking about how fucking awesome Snake is heres a pic for you all 
(this pic is not to offend anyone so i'm sorry it offends you)


----------



## Masurao (Apr 14, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> Okay I give up... I've been trying but I can't pull of Zero Suit Samus triple Down Smash...
> 
> It scared the hell out of me the first time i saw it... but I already can't remember who was the one who used it...
> 
> How do you do that?...



I believe Timbers is the one who uses the triple Dsmash. Then again, I could be wrong. He's the only ZSS I remeber fighting on this forum.


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 14, 2008)

cloud23 said:


> Since were talking about how fucking awesome Snake is heres a pic for you all
> (this pic is not to offend anyone so i'm sorry it offends you)




*Spoiler*: __ 



Hahahahahaha  That is very funny picture of Snake


----------



## Masurao (Apr 14, 2008)

cloud23 said:


> Since were talking about how fucking awesome Snake is heres a pic for you all
> (this pic is not to offend anyone so i'm sorry it offends you)



It's kinda old to me..but I still find it funny.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 14, 2008)

Would anyone be offended by that?


----------



## cloud23 (Apr 14, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Would anyone be offended by that?



My friend was when i showed him...he though the pic was implying Snake was gay...and when he said that a grabed a cardboard box next to me and hit him mutiple times until he realized what a dumbass he was


----------



## Shirker (Apr 14, 2008)

cloud23 said:


> My friend was when i showed him...he though the pic was implying Snake was gay...and when he said that a grabed a cardboard box next to me and hit him mutiple times until he realized what a dumbass he was



good call 

lol at teh Spongebob reference


----------



## Gamble (Apr 14, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> Okay I give up... I've been trying but I can't pull of Zero Suit Samus triple Down Smash...
> 
> It scared the hell out of me the first time i saw it... but I already can't remember who was the one who used it...
> 
> How do you do that?...



The stun only works the first dsmash you do. You can trap them there for a total of 3 dsmashes, which will do 29% damage, and then they'll be knocked back. Or you can do dsmash dsmash fsmash, which i normally do for potential ko.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 14, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> Okay I give up... I've been trying but I can't pull of Zero Suit Samus triple Down Smash...
> 
> It scared the hell out of me the first time i saw it... but I already can't remember who was the one who used it...
> 
> How do you do that?...



ZSS can do that!? 

*runs to smashboards and then training mode*

Also, I mastered Snake Dashing... 

And Lucas's ZapJump is ri-god-damn-diculously awesome...


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 14, 2008)

Lucas's up smahs is broken as hell, so is Pikachu's down smash.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Apr 14, 2008)

Talking about broken?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 14, 2008)

Wanting to try that ZSS thing... Lucas' usmash has a couple invincibility frames that I just found out about in a match against my brother about half an hour ago.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 14, 2008)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Talking about broken?



Lol, that's pretty clever brotha.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 14, 2008)

Best. Video. Ever.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 14, 2008)

That was freakin awesome^^^

FALCON PUNCH!!!!!!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 14, 2008)

Timbers said:


> The stun only works the first dsmash you do. You can trap them there for a total of 3 dsmashes, which will do 29% damage, and then they'll be knocked back. Or you can do dsmash dsmash fsmash, which i normally do for potential ko.



 no no... she did 3 dsmash in a split second... I was about to rush at her that time when i saw the first one but i jumped away cause 2 more followed immediatly WITHOUT a recovery time :S... seriously... she skipped frames...


----------



## Shirker (Apr 14, 2008)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Talking about broken?


----------



## the_sloth (Apr 14, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Best. Video. Ever.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 14, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Best. Video. Ever.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 14, 2008)

That was fucking epic.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 14, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Lucas's up smahs is broken as hell, so is Pikachu's down smash.



Pikachu's Down Smash is the second most spammed Pikachu attack aside from thunder.

Sad I use it often myself when I play him.


----------



## Svenjamin (Apr 15, 2008)

Quick question - which do you guys prefer to play? Custom made stages? Or the ones already in the game??


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 15, 2008)

Haven't really seen any Custom stages that impress me just yet, so the ones in already in the game.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 15, 2008)

^ Agreed as above.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh yeah! Boss Battles in under 3 minutes with no hearts! Zamus _rapes_...


----------



## Gamble (Apr 15, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> no no... she did 3 dsmash in a split second... I was about to rush at her that time when i saw the first one but i jumped away cause 2 more followed immediatly WITHOUT a recovery time :S... seriously... she skipped frames...



Uhh. She can use her dsmash in succession, with about 1 second cooldown. The stun lasts for about 3 seconds, which can let you hit the opponent two more times with the dsmash, but it won't keep them in a stunlock. The first dsmash that connects is the only one that stuns, not the ones that follow it. I don't think it's possible to approach her on the ground while she's spamming dsmashes, unless you have a relatively quick character that gets within range just as her smash animation ends. 

If you got dsmashed, she is able to use two more on you (or any attack that can hit you within the 2-3 seconds of stun) before the hitstun wears off. 

Did that make any sense ?


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 15, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]FdaTZBr7zGg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gamble (Apr 15, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> [YOUTUBE]FdaTZBr7zGg[/YOUTUBE]



holy shit lol.

I have to think that it's relatively easy to get out of that, though, or this stunlock is Fox exclusive. Most stuns I do on characters send them well over my head once the stun has expired.

edit: Friend was able to jab out of the stunlock at 20% with Fox. I guess you can move out of his jab's range, but that would be pretty difficult.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 15, 2008)

You want to DI towards Zamus instead of away like he was probably doing...

Also that trick ONLY works on the fast fallers like space animals...

Also LOL ICE CLIMBERS

Boss Battles in 2:11:73. Beat that.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 15, 2008)

Poor DI on the Fox, I'll agree.

Also he perfect shielded me just now. I'm not sure if I'm off with the dsmash or not, though. It'd make sense, since she can't stun again until somebody hits the ground.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 15, 2008)

Huh? She can stun again as long as they aren't already stunned or in invincibility frames. They don't have to hit the ground, they just need to get back in range of the blast...


----------



## Gamble (Apr 15, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Huh? She can stun again as long as they aren't already stunned or in invincibility frames. They don't have to hit the ground, they just need to get back in range of the blast...



No =\ 

If they don't hit the ground before dsmash hits, they'll only take additional damage, not the stun effect.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 15, 2008)

Watch that video again, I think ur doin it wrong... 


HAHA! Metaknight + Boss Battles = FLAWLESS VICTORY


----------



## Gamble (Apr 15, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Watch that video again, I think ur doin it wrong...



no, there's a reason why the zss player charges the dsmash. They have to wait for him to touch the ground. It doesn't have to be for any longer than a frame, but the opponent still has to touch ground. If you want, you can go into a CPU match, put cpu at level1. Get the little bugger around 100% so you he stays in the air for a good while after a dsmash, and then try dsmashing again before he hits the ground. He'll take damage, but not the hitstun.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh sorry, did you say something? I couldn't hear you over the sound of my GIANT BRAWL-PENIS.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 15, 2008)

THE THROB IS IMMENSE AND GLORIOUS.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 15, 2008)

cloud23 said:


> Since were talking about how fucking awesome Snake is heres a pic for you all
> (this pic is not to offend anyone so i'm sorry it offends you)


lol  funny picture


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 15, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> You want to DI towards Zamus instead of away like he was probably doing...
> 
> Also that trick ONLY works on the fast fallers like space animals...
> 
> ...



1:58:65.......

I dunno what u mean by AVI and such.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 15, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Uhh. She can use her dsmash in succession, with about 1 second cooldown. The stun lasts for about 3 seconds, which can let you hit the opponent two more times with the dsmash, but it won't keep them in a stunlock. The first dsmash that connects is the only one that stuns, not the ones that follow it. I don't think it's possible to approach her on the ground while she's spamming dsmashes, unless you have a relatively quick character that gets within range just as her smash animation ends.
> 
> If you got dsmashed, she is able to use two more on you (or any attack that can hit you within the 2-3 seconds of stun) before the hitstun wears off.
> 
> Did that make any sense ?



no no... it didn't hit me... it was like "ZAPZAPZAP" and not "ZAP ZAP ZAP" when i was about to reach her... that's why it scared me and i had to retreat... i'm guessing that he could pull it off because it didn't hit... but damn... it's three continous shots in one second... if someone thinks "ha it's gonna miss and she'll be open" and is close enough he's going to get so caught by any of the two following shots... for some reason the one i saw doing this to me didn't try it again in that match... could it be that even he doesn't know what happened? ...


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 15, 2008)

I was thinking, maybe some kinda one-time glitch due to lag?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 15, 2008)

ohh you're talking about her stungun.

yeah that's pretty laggy, I guess there's some glitch to speed it up.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 15, 2008)

There's tons of Zamus dSmash combos, but I've found no sign of something like what BI's talking about on the Smashboards...


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 15, 2008)

Hearing all this makes me feel like doing what Snake does in nmaster's ava.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 15, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> There's tons of Zamus dSmash combos, but I've found no sign of something like what BI's talking about on the Smashboards...



I think he's talking about her neutral B, not dsmash.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 15, 2008)

Are there any other sort of "broken" attacks for characters?


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 15, 2008)

Other than some infinite wall combos, and maybe D3's chain grab, I don't think anything's really "broken" in the game...


----------



## Gamble (Apr 15, 2008)

Lucario can chaingrab Snake up to like 90%, Pikachu can chaingrab Fox to 80%, Dedede has infinite chaingrab on 3 or 4 characters. That's probably the only ones I know.

ZSS can pillar with her dsmash and up+B 2 or 3 times if you can follow their DI, too, but I'd imagine that's a lot harder than the chaingrabs.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh now that's a beautiful thing that I mastered last night. At around 40-80%, Zamus can dSmash, dSmash, upB, dSmash, upB, and then uTilt (or uB or uSmash). Follow with a bAir or uAir and that's all folks...


----------



## Gamble (Apr 15, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Oh now that's a beautiful thing that I mastered last night. At around 40-80%, Zamus can dSmash, dSmash, upB, dSmash, upB, and then uTilt (or uB or uSmash). Follow with a bAir or uAir and that's all folks...



You have to really follow the di though, and people can completely get out of it. I tried it on Chem last night and he escaped the second up+B on the way down, moved about within range of zss' side special sweetspot, but he'd be able to move out of the way before I'd have chance to hit him with it.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 15, 2008)

thats what happens when you pay a little too much attention to detail.^^^


----------



## Jibutters (Apr 15, 2008)

Damn, sounds intense


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 15, 2008)

If anyone's up for a match lemme know...


----------



## ~Flippy (Apr 15, 2008)

Does anyone else think toon link is Overpowered, considering his rediculous jump and higher knockback than link? 

Also, how do you get good at using ness/lucas?


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 15, 2008)

Puddin Pops said:


> Does anyone else think toon link is Overpowered, considering his rediculous jump and higher knockback than link?


He's more overrated than overpowered IMO.



Puddin Pops said:


> Also, how do you get good at using ness/lucas?


Two totally different things.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 15, 2008)

Friend Code - 1032-0912-0588

I'll take anyone on as long as they give me a PM first. Be warned, your FC won't stay on my Wii long.


Battled my friends last night, I didn't skype with them until afterwards. Most interesting fight was they were gonna battle me using the Goggles Pikachu (or in our group is known as 'Gadget') without me knowing only I was gonna use him that round. They were laughing like crazy I learned.

Got some double battles with Luigi. won half the time.




Puddin Pops said:


> Does anyone else think toon link is Overpowered, considering his rediculous jump and higher knockback than link?
> 
> Also, how do you get good at using ness/lucas?



I don't think Toon Link is over powered, I think Toon Link players are good. But they usually stick to foward smash, down aerial, and up aerial...

Practice, that's how I got good with the characters I use.


----------



## ~Flippy (Apr 15, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> He's more overrated than overpowered IMO.
> 
> Two totally different things.



Let's start with Ness.


----------



## PradaBrada (Apr 15, 2008)

IT STILL ISNT FUCKING JUNE >:0


----------



## Gamble (Apr 15, 2008)

Gravy said:


> I don't think Toon Link is over powered, I think Toon Link players are good. But they usually stick to foward smash, down aerial, and up aerial...



Bair, double arrows.


----------



## the_sloth (Apr 16, 2008)

PradaBrada said:


> IT STILL ISNT FUCKING JUNE >:0



Seconded...


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 16, 2008)

Puddin Pops said:


> Let's start with Ness.



bAir. fAir. uAir. dAir. nAir.

bAir.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 16, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Bair, double arrows.



I've barely been hit by the arrows and no one has used the Bair on me yet. I stay away from Toon Link.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 16, 2008)

Gravy said:


> I've barely been hit by the arrows and no one has used the Bair on me yet. *I stay away from Toon Link.*



What? TL is like, the ultimate camper, how do you manage to stay away from him.


----------



## ~Flippy (Apr 16, 2008)

Well for one thing Toon Link is probably my best char. His double jump outbeats most of the multi jumpers.


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 16, 2008)

To the fellow Brits/Europeans still waiting for the game: why don't you just import it?


----------



## the_sloth (Apr 16, 2008)

Well, I feel that I shouldn't have to go completely out of my way when there isn't really a reason why it shouldn't be out here.  I guess I sorta understand Europe's delay (if it is because of the languages), but Australia!?  Why couldn't Brawl come out here at the same time!?


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Apr 16, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> To the fellow Brits/Europeans still waiting for the game: why don't you just import it?


Um, don?t have 300 extra euros lying around and I don?t think the online would work but I could be wrong abute that.


----------



## Akira (Apr 16, 2008)

Online does work if you imported it, at least it does for me and I live in the UK (it might be different if you live somewhere else) but I do see why people are still really annoyed about these delays it isn't really justified ESPECIALLY not for the Austrailian version.


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 16, 2008)

^ Indeed. The online works... and actually pretty well if you ask me.

Nyan, why would you need 300 euros? Just do what I did: get yourself a Wii Freeloader and a copy of Brawl from VG+. Only cost me around £35 altogether.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Apr 16, 2008)

... tempting. But I probably will wait anyway. But I dunno why.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Apr 16, 2008)

so the dojo is now stopped  he finished the dojo nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 16, 2008)

"Also, there’s always a chance that I will need to update sometime in the future with some kind of announcement."


----------



## ~Flippy (Apr 16, 2008)

I cant figure out why australia gets it before europe.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 16, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> "Also, there?s always a chance that I will need to update sometime in the future with some kind of announcement."


Maybe when the game has been out woldwide for a while he'll make all the pages on unlockables out in the open (in other words no more question marks)


----------



## the_sloth (Apr 16, 2008)

Puddin Pops said:


> I cant figure out why australia gets it before europe.



I don't think anything has been confirmed yet.  In fact, rumor has it that we'll get it at the same time as Europe.  I find this unfair however, because unlike Europe, Australia only speaks English.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 16, 2008)

Timbers said:


> What? TL is like, the ultimate camper, how do you manage to stay away from him.



I don't know, how I stay away from all characters and attacks... Dodge, sheild, and roll I guess...


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2008)

....Holy Sh--

I am _still_ amazed by the amount music in that game.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 16, 2008)

It's actually pretty cool. I doubt i'd ever listen to all of them, or even on a regular basis, but its nice to have.

Also, I'm never playing anon brawl again. Every match is just kirbies sucking in people and suicidng with them


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 17, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> so the dojo is now stopped  he finished the dojo nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


um yeah it did at 14 of april


----------



## Gamble (Apr 17, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> um yeah it did at 14 of april



You know, I'm probably the only one that thinks this, but it's pretty depressing. Dojo was something I looked forward to, a lot. Granted I stopped visiting it around mid-Feb, it's still sad to see that it's now done.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 17, 2008)

Nah your not the only one. I liked going to check the weekly updates on the Dojo, but not of course since the game is released the Dojo is no longer needed.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 17, 2008)

I still keep going to the Dojo page every morning only to remember that the updates have stopped. This'll take some getting used to.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 17, 2008)

LAN ADAPTER WOOT!!!

Someone play me...I'm waiting...


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 17, 2008)

_yo Nm ... wanna fight  _


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 17, 2008)

That depends other NM, wanna lose?


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 17, 2008)

So... SSBB sold 2.7 million in the month of March.  Not bad huh?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 17, 2008)

_I beat your snake pretty nicely huh  ... and your lucas _


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 17, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> So... SSBB sold 2.7 million in the month of March.  Not bad huh?



Holy shi-... 

Sweeeeeet... 



Nightmare said:


> _I beat your snake pretty nicely huh  ... and your lucas _



Snake's a fun character for me, not a good one. Lucas I just picked up a couple days ago...and I'll remind you I PKT2 myself off once.. 

But my real mains, Fox and Oli seemed to do just fine...


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 17, 2008)

Yeah I was getting just enough lag to make spot dodging impossible...


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 17, 2008)

ARGH, FORUM TIMETWISTERS


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 17, 2008)

_Yo during our fox vs diddy match ... i suffered so much fucking lag ... dude i ended up killing myself like fucking twice  ... were you getting shit lag then too  _


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 17, 2008)

Ok the Nintendo Official Magazine had an ad for Brawl which confirms the release date I saw in Pokemon World (30th of April), looks like I'll be Brawling soon.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Apr 17, 2008)

I KICK YOUR BOTH ASSES WITH MY SNAKE!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 17, 2008)

And I can kick all your asses with my Kirby, Dedede, Mario, Wario, and Yoshi!


----------



## Gamble (Apr 17, 2008)

lol egos on the internet


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Apr 17, 2008)

so you people may have heard of a rap song "bawlin!" or "we fly high"
i remixed it to fit in with brawl
it's called "brawlin!"

We fly high, no lie, you know this (Brawlin!)
dragoon rides, emissary's side, just like ike is (we in the subspace)
we stay fly like, no lie, like kirby(brawlin!)
bats and shyguys, oh my, stay focus

ya player gettin coins, i buy big trophies
i need nice stickers to shine in my collection(choose 1)
stay sky high(meta knight) fly with the stars (kirby kirby)
tabuu? sonic, 30 secs max (brawlin!)
so we tap A with it, side B with it
donkey kong's punch, mean with the launchin'(DKay!)
i'm saying clean with the bottom B (do it)
i hopped out on top, with my weapon glistening(Brawlin!)
but i spent bout 8 min.
peach is on stage, casting the lullaby(i think she hate me)
she lit us hit the florr, made us pop (what else!?)
got my on the right A, screamin lulz(do it)

We fly high, no lie, you know this (Brawlin!)
dragoon rides, emissary's side, just like ike is (we in the subspace)
we stay fly like, no lie, like kirby(brawlin!)
bats and shyguys, oh my, stay focus

slow down, tonight may lag out tomorrow(one chance!)
so i play the match like there's no tomorrow(speed run!)
100 percent worth of damage on the enemy? (bossy)
and we in the online game until it lags the fuck out(brawlin)
i made the other guy fake it(what happened?!)
while i switch chars, ike still in practice(got em)
step out, show me what marth is all about
flashbacks of last fight of me brawlin' out(temple)
1 a.m. we was at corneria(what happened!?)
2 a.m. we was screamin hysteria(stock ain't a thing)
and about 3 something i was thinking about fooderia
so i stumbled past the cable, unpluggin the wii and the televisoneria(what the fuck)

We fly high, no lie, you know this (Brawlin!)
dragoon rides, emissary's side, just like ike is (we in the subspace)
we stay fly, no lie, like kirby(brawlin!)
bats and shyguys, oh my, stay focus

player can you unlock that(trophy)
i keep all my hammers in reserve(cheating hax)
talk a "wolf's smash" if all-star is the topic(that grey puopon)
but of course gotta fly...?(where?)
to final destination to nab coins from some noobs
but i know a smash ball may sound too prude(get your trpohies up)
star fox trio in the colloseum cause i got the urge(speedin)
the brawl game like the melee game
unlockables, trophies and stickers neverending(brawlin!)
so when i friend request, you friend request back
toon link is where i keep all the game at
i beat the target smash trial overkill(let's do it)
all items out on the stage friend(set high)

We fly high, no lie, you know this (Brawlin!)
dragoon rides, emissary's side, just like ike is (we in the subspace)[2x]
we stay fly like, no lie, like kirby(brawlin!)
bats and shyguys, oh my, stay focus

you players need to stay focused
when you're dealing with a motherfucking pro
you know my name, rapto, nmaster, luis3r
only above pro
this smash bros. smashgang born to pierce through the heavens
ya'll know the brawl rules, win or lose
someone tell enishi to get a wii
ya play, another day another brawl
fast life fucker


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Apr 17, 2008)

*BRAWLIN!*

so i decided to remix the rap "ballin(we fly high)" by jim jones
into a ssb brawl rap, entitled: "brawlin'!" 
made by me alone, creds to me. if anyone thinks they can edit it around, tell me first before you do

and now here you go:

We fly high, no lie, you know this (Brawlin!)
dragoon rides, emissary's side, just like ike is (we in the subspace)
we stay fly like, no lie, like kirby(brawlin!)
bats and shyguys, oh my, stay focus

ya player gettin coins, i buy big trophies
i need nice stickers to shine in my collection(choose 1)
stay sky high(meta knight) fly with the stars (kirby kirby)
tabuu? sonic, 30 secs max (brawlin!)
so we tap A with it, side B with it
donkey kong's punch, mean with the launchin'(DKay!)
i'm saying clean with the bottom B (do it)
i hopped out on top, with my weapon glistening(Brawlin!)
but i spent bout 8 min.
peach is on stage, casting the lullaby(i think she hate me)
she lit us hit the florr, made us pop (what else!?)
got my on the right A, screamin lulz(do it)

We fly high, no lie, you know this (Brawlin!)
dragoon rides, emissary's side, just like ike is (we in the subspace)
we stay fly like, no lie, like kirby(brawlin!)
bats and shyguys, oh my, stay focus

slow down, tonight may lag out tomorrow(one chance!)
so i play the match like there's no tomorrow(speed run!)
100 percent worth of damage on the enemy? (bossy)
and we in the online game until it lags the fuck out(brawlin)
i made the other guy fake it(what happened?!)
while i switch chars, ike still in practice(got em)
step out, show me what marth is all about
flashbacks of last fight of me brawlin' out(temple)
1 a.m. we was at corneria(what happened!?)
2 a.m. we was screamin hysteria(stock ain't a thing)
and about 3 something i was thinking about fooderia
so i stumbled past the cable, unpluggin the wii and the televisoneria(what the fuck)

We fly high, no lie, you know this (Brawlin!)
dragoon rides, emissary's side, just like ike is (we in the subspace)
we stay fly, no lie, like kirby(brawlin!)
bats and shyguys, oh my, stay focus

player can you unlock that(trophy)
i keep all my hammers in reserve(cheating hax)
talk a "wolf's smash" if all-star is the topic(that grey puopon)
but of course gotta fly...?(where?)
to final destination to nab coins from some noobs
but i know a smash ball may sound too prude(get your trpohies up)
star fox trio in the colloseum cause i got the urge(speedin)
the brawl game like the melee game
unlockables, trophies and stickers neverending(brawlin!)
so when i friend request, you friend request back
toon link is where i keep all the game at
i beat the target smash trial overkill(let's do it)
all items out on the stage friend(set high)

We fly high, no lie, you know this (Brawlin!)
dragoon rides, emissary's side, just like ike is (we in the subspace)[2x]
we stay fly like, no lie, like kirby(brawlin!)
bats and shyguys, oh my, stay focus

you players need to stay focused
when you're dealing with a motherfucking pro
you know my name, rapto, nmaster, luis3r
only above pro
this smash bros. smashgang born to pierce through the heavens
ya'll know the brawl rules, win or lose
someone tell enishi to get a wii
ya play, another day another brawl
fast life fucker


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 17, 2008)

Oh my.

What have you done here?


----------



## BAD BD (Apr 17, 2008)

????????


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 17, 2008)

...
...
...
...Oh no.....


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Apr 17, 2008)

and i'm not black OR a wigger btw


----------



## Kaim (Apr 17, 2008)

ey hell nah. I ain't gonna let you go out like that. I was feelin it, this is funny as shit.


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 17, 2008)

Raptor Kamina said:


> and i'm not black OR a wigger btw



uh....wigger?  U wear wigs?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 17, 2008)

Wig wearing FTW.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 17, 2008)

Raptor Kamina said:


> and i'm not black OR a wigger btw



I have some bad news, then.


----------



## ZenGamr (Apr 17, 2008)

I sense massive amounts of hot-air.


----------



## Hiruko (Apr 18, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Ok the Nintendo Official Magazine had an ad for Brawl which confirms the release date I saw in Pokemon World (30th of April), looks like I'll be Brawling soon.



"Release dates correct at time of printing and may be subject to change."

That means* ITS A LIE!*


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Apr 18, 2008)

*merged Brawlin' thread*


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Apr 18, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I have some bad news, then.



               .


----------



## Amped Lightning (Apr 18, 2008)

So people. Kinda out of the loop. Why do people think that specifically Dark Toon Link is so good?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 18, 2008)

Well guys, it seems that I am kind of screwed for a little while.

My modem recently stopped working because it had to have its filter replaced, and the AT&T guy said I can't keep moving it back and frth cuz some weird shit happens to it...

He also changed my phone jack and a whole bunch of crap, so Im screwed for the meantime with no brawl online.

Im going to wait and see if I can buy a wireless router to get back online.

Hopefully it doesn't lag like Shit.....

This means bad news for peeps on mah hit list.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 18, 2008)

By the way guys, the LAN adapter really does help, A WHOLE LOT. Even with my router two feet away, the difference is huge...


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 18, 2008)

It does^^^

Better connection.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 18, 2008)

Does it still fix the general problem of Brawl's online? Not really.

90% of users still can't connect to ANYTHING via With Anyone.

I had my router in DMZ mode for a while, and that didn't change shit. Nor did changing the channel on my router.

And yet, I can be even further from the router with my DS and play Mario Kart online with no problems besides people hacking.

Nintendo seriously fucked up with Brawl's online, and anyone who wants to defend it and call it wonderful are just scared for it being considered by some to be one of the worst online components in console history.

It will be even moreso apparent when Mario Kart Wii comes out in the states, to show Brawl's online sucks balls.

Japan had/still has the general large scale problems we have. That being matches freeze-framing and immense delay's in input.

I would also say this relies on Nintendo's hand, because people have followed their steps and it still fails.

Let's ignore the 25+ page topic about people having trouble with online for now. Which can be found in NOA's tech support board.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 18, 2008)

Solution: Play offline...


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 18, 2008)

All of that fixed for me when I switched to LAN adapter. 

No joke. I went from minutes of waiting (which usually resulted in an error anyways) to being in a 4-player match in just seconds. I was blown away...

Too bad 4-player is still laggy as hell...


----------



## gobberpooper (Apr 18, 2008)

my friend and I rly thought that Ridley shoulda been in there. He could be smaller and walk around. Kinda like with Charizard.
But i was happy that Sonic was in there, and that Olimar was in there. I kick butt with Olimar.
And I'm happy they took out Dr. Mario. I can't stand Mario.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 18, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Does it still fix the general problem of Brawl's online? Not really.
> 
> 90% of users still can't connect to ANYTHING via With Anyone.
> 
> ...



You're just jealous.

Wait a sec... so does this mean that I will not be able to vs you on my hit list?

........that sucks.


----------



## whamslam3 (Apr 19, 2008)

it takes way to long to get toon link/wolf thats the only chars i need


----------



## BAD BD (Apr 19, 2008)

whamslam3 said:


> it takes way to long to get toon link/wolf thats the only chars i need



Play 1 stock Special Brawl matches on Final Destination with Metal and Bunny Hat. You can get them pretty fast. Just jump off the stage.


----------



## Amped Lightning (Apr 19, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Play 1 stock Special Brawl matches on Final Destination with Metal and Bunny Hat. You can get them pretty fast. Just jump off the stage.




I have an alternative. Its a trick I learned on youtube.

Special brawl with flowers, 1 HP stamina, fast mode.


----------



## temporarymadness (Apr 19, 2008)

wait I have a question, my friend said I have to get my wii key updated so I could play brawl...that true?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 19, 2008)

Wii key?


Got every boss trophy except Meta Ridley. Yay...


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 19, 2008)

temporarymadness said:


> wait I have a question, my friend said I have to get my wii key updated so I could play brawl...that true?



Are you JP/NTSC/PAL and when did you get your Wii Key?

You probably do because Brawl is dual-layered unlike most Wii games. I would assume it's just a firmware update though...


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 19, 2008)

Hiruko said:


> "Release dates correct at time of printing and may be subject to change."
> 
> That means* ITS A LIE!*


Its the only release date we have and if it does change it still shouldn't be long before it is released. Plus Brawl wasn't the only game on that ad, considering the fact I read this release date in two magzines released at different dates I imagine its more likely one of the other three games could be postponed.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 19, 2008)

.....What's a Wii key?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 19, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> .....What's a Wii key?



A mod chip.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 19, 2008)

Ah.

What does it let you do?


----------



## Ronin (Apr 19, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Ah.
> 
> What does it let you do?



Guessing play burned an imported games.


Havent been in this thread in weeks but if thei has been posted again it deserves a repost.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcxlP-5mad4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Gamble (Apr 19, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Havent been in this thread in weeks but if thei has been posted again it deserves a repost.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcxlP-5mad4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​



this wins so hard it's absurd.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 19, 2008)

Did I post this here before? 

Warning: Only for those that have seen the Tengen Toppa Gurren-Lagann anime. You will not get the joke otherwise + it has spoilers. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNijP-SOVek[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 19, 2008)

Bah, there is nothing GAR about Marth. That video is blasphemous.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 19, 2008)

i finaly found a Wii. i have about 35% of aventure mode completed.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 19, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Guessing play burned an imported games.
> 
> 
> Havent been in this thread in weeks but if thei has been posted again it deserves a repost.
> ...



So much awesomeness with a whole lot of win


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 20, 2008)

I found this picture humorous





nmaster64 said:


> Bah, there is nothing GAR about Marth. That video is blasphemous.


This.

Also Lack of Genome makes me weep.


ALSO WTF DID I JUST WATCH


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 20, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Guessing play burned an imported games.
> 
> 
> Havent been in this thread in weeks but if thei has been posted again it deserves a repost.
> ...



The one that led to Yoshi literally made me enter a seizure.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 20, 2008)

Lol @ ROB pic.


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 20, 2008)

This might seem like a stupid question, but i thought id ask anyway...

Which stage do you guys find the best when it comes to CD's appearing? (i.e. in which stage do CD's tend to appear the most?)

Also... are there certain match settings you have to have on to make them appear in the first place?


----------



## Kai (Apr 20, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> Which stage do you guys find the best when it comes to CD's appearing? (i.e. in which stage do CD's tend to appear the most?)
> 
> Also... are there certain match settings you have to have on to make them appear in the first place?


Probably a customized stage, with treadmills moving towards your stage.

Putting sandbags on high and then smash away at them. You'll get a ton of stickers and Cd's once in a while(it's your best chance). Also the contraptions are there to keep the sandbags from falling off.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 20, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Lol @ ROB pic.


ROB needs love to


----------



## Shirker (Apr 20, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> ALSO WTF DID I JUST WATCH


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 20, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> This might seem like a stupid question, but i thought id ask anyway...
> 
> Which stage do you guys find the best when it comes to CD's appearing? (i.e. in which stage do CD's tend to appear the most?)
> 
> Also... are there certain match settings you have to have on to make them appear in the first place?



CD Factory trick.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 20, 2008)

Any word from the trash talkin Code Cauterized?

Im lookin for that little guy.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 21, 2008)

ROB's got plenty of love from me, I like using him. And I swear I use way too many characters...

I think the best thing I did on a WIFI match was go against Kirby, Pit, and Ike as well Ike... (I hadn't used him for a long time) and as the final moments of the match, after killing Kirby and Ike from the final smash I used the taunt to say "Prepare yourself" before the results screen gave me the win.


----------



## Hyde (Apr 21, 2008)

KABOOM CANOOOOOOOON!! 

Argh, only have four people on my hitlist...

PM THOSE FRIEND CODES!!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't exactly want to be on a hitlist... I'm more of a friendly fighter.

I gotta ask though, why should Pit and Ike be afraid of you?


----------



## Hyde (Apr 21, 2008)

Gravy said:


> I don't exactly want to be on a hitlist... I'm more of a friendly fighter.
> 
> I gotta ask though, why should Pit and Ike be afraid of you?



I suppose it would be of satisfactory taste that the term "hitlist" and "friendly match" may be one an the same, indeed...

Because, my good fellow, Ike is weak against Lucas because of his plethora of ranged attacks, and his downward special nullifies Pit's range game...Not to be forgotten that I am also fluent with Falco, as well as I am with certain other ranged and reflective characters...

Oh, guys, you know that wierd-looking, galloping green thing with multiple chins and a long neck? What is that thing called?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 21, 2008)

Hyde said:


> I suppose it would be of satisfactory taste that the term "hitlist" and "friendly match" may be one an the same, indeed...
> 
> Because, my good fellow, Ike is weak against Lucas because of his plethora of ranged attacks, and his downward special nullifies Pit's range game...Not to be forgotten that I am also fluent with Falco, as well as I am with certain other ranged and reflective characters...
> 
> Oh, guys, you know that wierd-looking, galloping green thing with multiple chins and a long neck? What is that thing called?



Any good Ike can severely pressure Lucas. Lucas' PK fire barely has any range at all, by the time you're in range to even use it, Ike's beast of a forward-air is already there to land a wallop on his head. All of Lucas' smashes are bad against Ike too. If Ike spaces properly, fsmash and dsmash won't be a problem to avoid. Lucas trying to use usmash should be easily predicted, and Ike's ftilt and fair outrange it anyways. Plus Lucas is lightweight. Not saying it's in Ike's favor, but Lucas doesn't dominate an Ike like say, Zelda or Olimar would. 

I don't know enough about Pit, but he surely can't spam arrows as they're easy to predict and you could pull out a psi magnet easily. That'd put him at a disadvantage right there.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 21, 2008)

Hyde said:


> I suppose it would be of satisfactory taste that the term "hitlist" and "friendly match" may be one an the same, indeed...
> 
> Because, my good fellow, Ike is weak against Lucas because of his plethora of ranged attacks, and his downward special nullifies Pit's range game...Not to be forgotten that I am also fluent with Falco, as well as I am with certain other ranged and reflective characters...
> 
> Oh, guys, you know that wierd-looking, galloping green thing with multiple chins and a long neck? What is that thing called?



Hitlist in my view is sort of a challenge to competitively beat another player.

Any good Ike can supposedly get close enough to manage to give Lucas some decent damage before killing him at the opportunity, in theory anyway. As for Pitt he could always go for the "Foolhardy" approach to chipping at him with combos and then killing him. Lucas in the many fights I've had with him rely too much on his ranged attacks then if the damage is enough, use his up smash to kill anything with a high enough percentage that gets too close. Strange as it seems I usually kill Lucas with Yoshi.

And I'm more of the foolhardy close range attacker. It doesn't mean I can't play it safe and use ranged characters, I like using Pit and I'm also _fluent_ with Falco (I think you have to agree with me that Falco is the best of the space animals.) but still I prefer characters that can get up close and personal...

The only character that I can say I fully suck at with is with Peach.

Picture please.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 21, 2008)

I hear of a hit list....

Who is the brave or foolish soul?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 21, 2008)

"Shion", Hyde mentioned a hitlist. Apparently he only has four people on it. And by your reaction I assume you want to crush anyone you can fight.

Then we went into discussion about Ike VS Lucas, when we could've really just fought each other and tried to see who was right. (I don't think I'm a great Ike, I think I'm good but I prefer Kirby.)

As for Ike opponents, I faced one as Wario. And I won... But that's because Wario sort of has a better air game in my opinion and I got my hits faster. That and the Ike player wasn't too good.

I also remember fighting three Ikes as Squirtle... Ah... A sweet victory in the world of the lightweights...


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 21, 2008)

_Ike is not difficult to beat ... I just take advantage of their slow attack time and sneak attacks in ... when i get them where i want them ... Hello Smash  _


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 21, 2008)

No he's not, but he's a dangerous opponent on anyone mode because he can pick off or kill the entire opposition while they are fighting. That is unless you can kill him first.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94SIrkRHtmE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## the_sloth (Apr 21, 2008)

This is going to sound random, but me and my friends were playing Melee in preparation for the Australian release.  Well anywho, I now remember how funny it is to be Jigglypuff in Free for All because I will just wander around then come speeding in with her special attack and pwn people.  Everyone always goes "ZOMG, WTF!?"


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 21, 2008)

_your talking about FFA  ... well duh Ike will destroy then ... he can catch anyone off guard ... i was tlakin about 1 on 1 _


----------



## Hyde (Apr 21, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Any good Ike can severely pressure Lucas. Lucas' PK fire barely has any range at all, by the time you're in range to even use it, Ike's beast of a forward-air is already there to land a wallop on his head. All of Lucas' smashes are bad against Ike too. If Ike spaces properly, fsmash and dsmash won't be a problem to avoid. Lucas trying to use usmash should be easily predicted, and Ike's ftilt and fair outrange it anyways. Plus Lucas is lightweight. Not saying it's in Ike's favor, but Lucas doesn't dominate an Ike like say, Zelda or Olimar would.
> 
> I don't know enough about Pit, but he surely can't spam arrows as they're easy to predict and you could pull out a psi magnet easily. That'd put him at a disadvantage right there.



It's all about aerials and nimbleness, my friend...I rarely use smashes, and I'm not terrible with spacing or pressuring, either...Hello, rising dAir!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 21, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _your talking about FFA  ... well duh Ike will destroy then ... he can catch anyone off guard ... i was tlakin about 1 on 1 _



I was talking about both really.

Which special Sloth? Rollout or Rest?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 21, 2008)

Gravy said:


> I was talking about both really.
> 
> Which special Sloth? Rollout or Rest?


_I have the sudden urge to fight your Ike now _


----------



## Gamble (Apr 21, 2008)

Gravy said:


> (I think you have to agree with me that Falco is the best of the space animals.)


What? No. Fox's speed and power outdoes Falco. The only thing Falco's got going for him is laser stun and drillspike. Someone correct me if I'm wrong on this, but I believe Wolf's kill power is around the same as Falco's, and if that's true then I can go on to comment on how much more reach Wolf's smashes have than Falco. Wolf is heavier than both Falco and Fox, can camp more efficiently, and his tilts are crazy. Falco's recovery is terrible compared to the other two as well. Not saying Falco's a bad character, but definitely doesn't outdo both of them. They're all good in their own respect.


Nightmare said:


> _Ike is not difficult to beat ... I just take advantage of their slow attack time and sneak attacks in ... when i get them where i want them ... Hello Smash  _


His jabs are fast, his nair and fair are a beast at controlling space. Ike shouldn't use his laggy moves, it's not even worth it unless you're trying to catch somebody off guard.


Hyde said:


> It's all about aerials and nimbleness, my friend...I rarely use smashes, and I'm not terrible with spacing or pressuring, either...Hello, rising dAir!


Kay, let me know when you get the chance to approach an Ike and not get hit by his fair/nair first. 

...Hello, Ike's utilt with insane priority!


----------



## the_sloth (Apr 21, 2008)

Gravy said:


> I was talking about both really.
> 
> Which special Sloth? Rollout or Rest?



Mostly Rollout with the occasional Rest.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 21, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _I have the sudden urge to fight your Ike now _



My Ike sort of follows the rules of using aerials to his fullest, just as Timbers said... And that thought went into Dedede. I use them about the same way.



Timbers said:


> What? No. Fox's speed and power outdoes Falco. The only thing Falco's got going for him is laser stun and drillspike. Someone correct me if I'm wrong on this, but I believe Wolf's kill power is around the same as Falco's, and if that's true then I can go on to comment on how much more reach Wolf's smashes have than Falco. Wolf is heavier than both Falco and Fox, can camp more efficiently, and his tilts are crazy. Falco's recovery is terrible compared to the other two as well. Not saying Falco's a bad character, but definitely doesn't outdo both of them. They're all good in their own respect.



I guess I was just speaking from what I observed, he's not entirely the best of the space animals after all. But he is a personal favorite...



the_sloth said:


> Mostly Rollout with the occasional Rest.



I will try that online tonight, only Rest in brawl was nerfed to my sadness...


----------



## Gamble (Apr 21, 2008)

Gravy said:


> My Ike sort of follows the rules of using aerials to his fullest, just as Timbers said... And that thought went into Dedede. I use them about the same way.


His approach feels a lot different than Ike's though. Maybe it's just how I play. I like using his ftilt/waddle toss, and an occasional sh bair. Whereas Ike you're mostly approaching with fairs and nairs. Different strokes for different folks though 



> I guess I was just speaking from what I observed, he's not entirely the best of the space animals after all. But he is a personal favorite...


I know what you mean. He's probably the most versatile of the 3 characters. Can camp and can go onto the offensive just as effectively. Fox can't camp, lol. Wolf is a campy character, but can go on offensive. He's more laggy than the other two though, so easier to punish. They did a good job on balancing the three.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 21, 2008)

Timbers said:


> His approach feels a lot different than Ike's though. Maybe it's just how I play. I like using his ftilt/waddle toss, and an occasional sh bair. Whereas Ike you're mostly approaching with fairs and nairs. Different strokes for different folks though



With Ike and Dedede I usually use the entire aerial arsenal, down smash, and basic combo. With Ike I use Quick Draw to speed up and Aether to recover/attack the smash ball sometimes. While Dedede I use the Super Dedede jump to recover and sometimes jump across the stage, and of course the Waddle Dee toss which itself has earned me a nice amount of sudden death wins.



> I know what you mean. He's probably the most versatile of the 3 characters. Can camp and can go onto the offensive just as effectively. Fox can't camp, lol. Wolf is a campy character, but can go on offensive. He's more laggy than the other two though, so easier to punish. They did a good job on balancing the three.



Yes yes they did, and I know what you mean with the lag, it's because of his lag that I end up winning a ton of fights against him.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Apr 22, 2008)

im online if anyone wants to brawl


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 22, 2008)

Shame Arcane, because I already put Brawl up for the night.

Sloth, your strategy works WONDERS!

It doesn't help much in team battle, but in Basic Brawl it works wonders.

Battles of the Night:

Team Battle - Count: 17 battles 13:4 win/lose
Played as: Jigglypuff
Summary: I have to say a 1/4 of these fights ended in sudden deaths. As usual per team match I ended up with a somewhat sucky partner, for example I had a thunder spamming Pikachu who ended up making the loss hurt more and sometimes he redeemed himself as Sonic. But the partner I liked the best was 4P playing as Dedede. He was more or less a strong partner. As an opponent Dedede usually stuck with me. The match I liked best from the series was (me)Jigglypuff/Dedede(4P) VS (2P)Ness/Ike(3P) (before the thunder-spamming Pika showed up to take Ness' place) at Shadow Moses Island. While Ness and Ike were focused on Dedede, I took every opportunity to take them out, even stealing KOs from my partner. It was my highlight because a Bomb-omb blast early on killed both Ike and Ness early in the fight.

Basic Brawl - Count 2 2:0 Win/lose
Played as: Ike, Jigglypuff
Summary: First battle was Ike VS Fox VS Yeti DK in Delfino Plaza (My choice). Aerial kills and other things. A well timed fully charged Fsmash on a stunned Fox (by deku nut) killed both Fox and the DK whom was attempting to attack from the back. Fox unlocked the final smash only to focus on lifting DK off the stage while as Ike I stayed on the platform's edge and dropped and rose back repeatedly. I don't think I died that match, if I did it was to the platform lifting off without me.

Second Battle was Jigglypuff VS Charizard/PKMN Trainer VS Falco VS Wolf at Pictochat (My choice). I used the tactic Sloth recommended. Wolf joined the brawl and while the other three were fighting I killed all three, Falco and Squirtle twice. I ended up being killed by Squirtle once. Squirtle and Falco both set their sights on me (Fox and DK of the previous match) only to get distracted by Wolf, making my job easier.

I found Rest to be unrealiable.


----------



## the_sloth (Apr 22, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xQjFR0eghE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 22, 2008)

LOLOLOLOL awesome


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 22, 2008)

Any more videos of the sort?

Cuz that was awesome.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 22, 2008)

I creamed my pants.


----------



## the_sloth (Apr 22, 2008)

Here's the only other one I could find:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1xna1W3Lsk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 22, 2008)

What anime is that from?

It sounds so kick ass.


----------



## Akuma (Apr 22, 2008)

G gundam dude.


----------



## the_sloth (Apr 22, 2008)

Its from G Gundam.  I remember watching it on Toonami back in the day.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 22, 2008)

I remember that... I miss you G Gundam.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 22, 2008)

The voice sounds annoying. Was the dub good at all?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 22, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Here's the only other one I could find:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1xna1W3Lsk[/YOUTUBE]



Erupting burning finger?

lolwut


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 22, 2008)

I don't know, Sonikku Tilt... I only watched the dub.

Whomever asked to take my Ike on better PM me their FC... I gotta warn ya, I'm not as good as Ike as I am with other characters. But tonight, I'm gonna be anybrawling. Hopefully I'll get some brawl vids online sometime in the future.


----------



## ZenGamr (Apr 23, 2008)

Lol at Erupting.....Burning......FINGAAA!


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 23, 2008)

_Holy shit the member named Ike  _


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 23, 2008)

^ Yahtzee finally reviews Brawl.

I must say, as big a fan of his reviews as I am, this one disappointed me for obvious reasons..


----------



## Gamble (Apr 23, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> ^ Yahtzee finally reviews Brawl.
> 
> I must say, as big a fan of his reviews as I am, this one disappointed me for obvious reasons..



Sounded alot more aggressive-rant than humor-rant, to me. Still was good.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 23, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> ^ Yahtzee finally reviews Brawl.
> 
> I must say, as big a fan of his reviews as I am, this one disappointed me for obvious reasons..



Aww, beat me to it.  This one he brings up excellent points, and I find myself agreeing with alomost all of it.

Unfortunatly the comedic value just wasn't up to the level of most his reviews. And his saying "You can buttonmash to kill everyone" then "You become 'that guy'" kinda kill it for me.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 23, 2008)

lololol

I thought that was pretty funny. He coulda been a real cunt, instead he basically said "I'm not gonna review this, all you fanboys love it anyways so who cares." 

The little Mario and Snake characters are priceless...

Super props to him for noting about Mother 3.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 23, 2008)

Man, that guy's a dick. But I have to admit, I was lol-ing at the end. Perhaps I'm just being biased because I think the game rocks.

The only 'point' he had was the good one about Sonic and Snake which I totally agree with (Lucas, I don't. He must've forgot the game's also released in JP ). Other than that, it was lulz and nothing more. Thnx for the link, dude


----------



## Hiruko (Apr 23, 2008)

He'd better be like this about other games, because if he isn't...


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 23, 2008)

You people don't know anything about good ol' Yahtzee do ya?

He was rather kind to the Smash fans. You should go see what he did to ...


----------



## Icy_eagle (Apr 23, 2008)

must resist .....raging fanboyism

It felt way too focused on bashing as opposed to being satirical. It was still good. Each to his own I guess

GWARGH, I'll hunt him doewn


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 23, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> ^ Yahtzee finally reviews Brawl.
> 
> I must say, as big a fan of his reviews as I am, this one disappointed me for obvious reasons..


Pure awesome (;3=


----------



## Shirker (Apr 23, 2008)

@Hiruko:

Oh, he is. Even about games he actually likes (which is few and far between). His reviews are not so much reviews as they are segments pointing out and overdramatizing flaws of video games. It's almost strictly for comedy and it's hella funny


----------



## Akira (Apr 23, 2008)

I still say his MOH: Airborne review> all..


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 23, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I still say his MOH: Airborne review> all..



They had to close the forum topic on that one because all the "patriots" were in a riot...


----------



## Gamble (Apr 23, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I still say his MOH: Airborne review> all..



this, very much yes


----------



## Hyde (Apr 23, 2008)

Timbers said:


> What? No. Fox's speed and power outdoes Falco. The only thing Falco's got going for him is laser stun and drillspike. Someone correct me if I'm wrong on this, but I believe Wolf's kill power is around the same as Falco's, and if that's true then I can go on to comment on how much more reach Wolf's smashes have than Falco. Wolf is heavier than both Falco and Fox, can camp more efficiently, and his tilts are crazy. Falco's recovery is terrible compared to the other two as well. Not saying Falco's a bad character, but definitely doesn't outdo both of them. They're all good in their own respect.
> 
> His jabs are fast, his nair and fair are a beast at controlling space. Ike shouldn't use his laggy moves, it's not even worth it unless you're trying to catch somebody off guard.
> 
> ...



I'm not enough of an idiot to directly confront an Ike on the offensive, but I tend to mostly punish (against Ikes, mind you), and save chasing for when Ike's fleeing or defensive...Even though Ike's fAir is somewhat useful (bAir is much better, but Ike is easier to target from behind or below), but 90% of the time, I can intercept with a quick fAir and fleeing dAir...


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 23, 2008)

Hyde said:


> I'm not enough of an idiot to directly confront an Ike on the offensive, but I tend to mostly punish (against Ikes, mind you), and save chasing for when Ike's fleeing or defensive...Even though Ike's fAir is somewhat useful (bAir is much better, but Ike is easier to target from behind or below), but 90% of the time, I can intercept with a quick fAir and fleeing dAir...



Pretty much any speed character is a counter for Ike.

His moves lag too much which results in little damage given, but max damage taken


----------



## Draffut (Apr 23, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I still say his MOH: Airborne review> all..



I liked the Witcher, Simcity Societies, and Burnout: Paradise ones alot also....


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 23, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Pretty much any speed character is a counter for Ike.
> 
> His moves lag too much which results in little damage given, but max damage taken



thats why ur fox kicks Ike's ass lol....as well as many others..


----------



## the_sloth (Apr 23, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> ^ Yahtzee finally reviews Brawl.
> 
> I must say, as big a fan of his reviews as I am, this one disappointed me for obvious reasons..



The thing about being 'that guy' is so fucking true.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 23, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> thats why ur fox kicks Ike's ass lol....as well as many others..



Your Pit can do it too.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 23, 2008)

Hyde said:


> I'm not enough of an idiot to directly confront an Ike on the offensive, but I tend to mostly punish (against Ikes, mind you), and save chasing for when Ike's fleeing or defensive...Even though Ike's fAir is somewhat useful (bAir is much better, but Ike is easier to target from behind or below), but 90% of the time, I can intercept with a quick fAir and fleeing dAir...



You can't exactly approach characters with his bair, lol. Much shorter range than fair, and can't control space nearly as well as a nair. Plus, his bair won't hit most standing targets unless you delay the attack after a shorthop. Which isn't bad, but if you start making a habit of approaching like this, people are going to know they have that window of opportunity while you're ascending a rar'd shorthop.


----------



## ZenGamr (Apr 24, 2008)

As an Ike user, I can tell you it's incredibly frustrating using Ike against medium built fast characters such as Fox, Shiek, and C-Falcon. The fact that most of these have projectile attacks make it even worse.

Even though Ike usually comes to the mind as a strong character capable of KO'ing at low percentages, he's actually not a very good offensive character. What I mean is, it's better for Ike to let his opponents come to him than it is for him to be charging at his opponents. Because of this, Fox is naturally one of Ike's worst opponents to face, since Fox has a projectile attack that forces you to move your butt (especially on final destination and BofE). Everytime facing fox, I have to make sure my hits count. Cuz if I swing and miss too much (which happens a lot vs Fox), Fox can easily rack up damage, and in no time KO my butt. Of course, that doesn't mean Fox is imbalanced vs Ike, since I only need to land a few hits to KO whereas Fox needs to constantly combo and increase the damage meter before being capable of launching me offscreen. 

So it all depends on how good the user is. But to be honest, if you have god-like prediction abilities, or is a master at mind games, I think Ike would be invincible in your hands.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 24, 2008)

Ike said:


> As an Ike user, I can tell you it's incredibly frustrating using Ike against medium built fast characters such as Fox, Shiek, and C-Falcon. The fact that most of these have projectile attacks make it even worse.
> 
> Even though Ike usually comes to the mind as a strong character capable of KO'ing at low percentages, he's actually not a very good offensive character. What I mean is, it's better for Ike to let his opponents come to him than it is for him to be charging at his opponents. Because of this, Fox is naturally one of Ike's worst opponents to face, since Fox has a projectile attack that forces you to move your butt (especially on final destination and BofE). Everytime facing fox, I have to make sure my hits count. Cuz if I swing and miss too much (which happens a lot vs Fox), Fox can easily rack up damage, and in no time KO my butt. Of course, that doesn't mean Fox is imbalanced vs Ike, since I only need to land a few hits to KO whereas Fox needs to constantly combo and increase the damage meter before being capable of launching me offscreen.
> 
> So it all depends on how good the user is. But to be honest, if you have god-like prediction abilities, or is a master at mind games, I think Ike would be invincible in your hands.



What about Sonic?^


----------



## ZenGamr (Apr 24, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> What about Sonic?^



Sonic lacks ranged attacks. His movement speed is fast, but he doesn't combo as well as Fox or Shiek. Plus it takes forever for Sonic to finally be able to send Ike off-screen, but usually I send the Sonic flying before that happens


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 24, 2008)

Yo ike, wanna vs me?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 24, 2008)

Ike said:


> Sonic lacks ranged attacks. His movement speed is fast, but he doesn't combo as well as Fox or Shiek. Plus it takes forever for Sonic to finally be able to send Ike off-screen, but usually I send the Sonic flying before that happens



What he says is true 
One of the many reasons I hate fighting Ike.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 24, 2008)

Ike said:


> As an Ike user, I can tell you it's incredibly frustrating using Ike against medium built fast characters such as Fox, Shiek, and C-Falcon. The fact that most of these have projectile attacks make it even worse.
> 
> Even though Ike usually comes to the mind as a strong character capable of KO'ing at low percentages, he's actually not a very good offensive character. What I mean is, it's better for Ike to let his opponents come to him than it is for him to be charging at his opponents. Because of this, Fox is naturally one of Ike's worst opponents to face, since Fox has a projectile attack that forces you to move your butt (especially on final destination and BofE). Everytime facing fox, I have to make sure my hits count. Cuz if I swing and miss too much (which happens a lot vs Fox), Fox can easily rack up damage, and in no time KO my butt. Of course, that doesn't mean Fox is imbalanced vs Ike, since I only need to land a few hits to KO whereas Fox needs to constantly combo and increase the damage meter before being capable of launching me offscreen.
> 
> So it all depends on how good the user is. But to be honest, if you have god-like prediction abilities, or is a master at mind games, I think Ike would be invincible in your hands.



Pretty true. Ike's best attack against Fox would have to be his neutral air and AAA combo. Never ever use smashes on Fox unless he's recovering back to stage and is in an ideal position for the smash. Your best KO move on Fox would probably be forward air or forward tilt (assuming you're close to an edge) lol.

and in other news


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 24, 2008)

^ Hahahahaha Funny picture Timbers


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 24, 2008)

Awesome...

WIFI Battles last night pitted me against a Thunder spammer, and as soon as you got close enough to hit him he down smashes then skull bashes away, or skull bashes. As Ice Climbers I spent awhile trying to kill this guy, ending up second out of our free 4 alls in nearly every battle. When the other two left, it was me and him, CPUs took over the last spots, he won again, but when it was gonna be just you and me he chickened out. Not settling for no Ice Climbers victories, I went back into free for all. Apparently, my Pika-foe returned... His attacks, his strategy, everything. He lost horribly.

It was strange to see the same guy on basic brawl twice...


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 24, 2008)

FALCON FUCKWIN!!!


----------



## Gamble (Apr 24, 2008)

Gravy said:


> Awesome...
> 
> WIFI Battles last night pitted me against a Thunder spammer, and as soon as you got close enough to hit him he down smashes then skull bashes away, or skull bashes. As Ice Climbers I spent awhile trying to kill this guy, ending up second out of our free 4 alls in nearly every battle. When the other two left, it was me and him, CPUs took over the last spots, he won again, but when it was gonna be just you and me he chickened out. Not settling for no Ice Climbers victories, I went back into free for all. Apparently, my Pika-foe returned... His attacks, his strategy, everything. He lost horribly.
> 
> It was strange to see the same guy on basic brawl twice...



Dunno, a _lot_ of Pikachu's play the same way. I'd base it more on coincidence of a different player using the same crap, than actually getting paired off against the same guy.



nmaster64 said:


> FALCON FUCKWIN!!!


Baha.

Also I'm totally coloring that and using it as future sig.

Because I can


----------



## ZenGamr (Apr 24, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Yo ike, wanna vs me?



Ah man, I'd love to play you, however I'm in a situation where my internet connection is absolutely horrible. Otherwise, I would have been up here asking for battles and FC's all the time.



Timbers said:


> Pretty true. Ike's best attack against Fox would have to be his neutral air and AAA combo. Never ever use smashes on Fox unless he's recovering back to stage and is in an ideal position for the smash. Your best KO move on Fox would probably be forward air or forward tilt (assuming you're close to an edge) lol.
> 
> and in other news



LOL Timbers, that's actually pretty true. Captain Falcon is an entity that must be dealt with with extreme caution.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 24, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Dunno, a _lot_ of Pikachu's play the same way. I'd base it more on coincidence of a different player using the same crap, than actually getting paired off against the same guy.



Because every Pikachu I fought that was a thunder spammer had set a pattern. This one was exactly the same. Goggles Pikachu, Thunder and jump Thunder spam, Down smash near opponents, A non-charged skull bash when a single opponent got near, and always taunt spamming whenever left alone. THAT and he always won.

This one differed from many other Pikachus I've fought.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 24, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> FALCON FUCKWIN!!!





Gravy said:


> Because every Pikachu I fought that was a thunder spammer had set a pattern. This one was exactly the same. Goggles Pikachu, Thunder and jump Thunder spam, Down smash near opponents, A non-charged skull bash when a single opponent got near, and always taunt spamming whenever left alone. THAT and he always won.
> 
> This one differed from many other Pikachus I've fought.



You probably could have mentioned the same outfit/taunt spammed in your first post, it woulda sold me so much easier lol.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 24, 2008)

XD yeah... I should've...

Least I got some stickers out of those fights.

Hey Timbers, were you "Flare"? If you are I gotta say you were pretty good.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 24, 2008)

Gravy said:


> XD yeah... I should've...
> 
> Least I got some stickers out of those fights.
> 
> Hey Timbers, were you "Flare"? If you are I gotta say you were pretty good.



who are you? lol


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 25, 2008)

I went by my name.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 25, 2008)

Gravy said:


> I went by my name.



Gravy? I haven't played you yet.


----------



## Hyde (Apr 25, 2008)

Would anyone care for a match? Tell me your FC, if you add me...õ_õ


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 25, 2008)

I would like to fight a new opponent.  My FC is in my sig.


----------



## Hyde (Apr 25, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> I would like to fight a new opponent.  My FC is in my sig.



So we'll have a match now, then? Hurry up, it's almost bedtime...


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 25, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Gravy? I haven't played you yet.



If you fought a "Tim" in a battle with a NF user named Axl Low, you've fought me.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 25, 2008)

Gravy said:


> If you fought a "Tim" in a battle with a NF user named Axl Low, you've fought me.



I've played Axl. Do you guys use the same account or somethin?


----------



## Hyde (Apr 25, 2008)

I had some good matches with BH (first battle on Wi-Fi, too), but I hope my next opponent lives closer...Lag is not for Lucas!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice matches Hyde. So which is your main? You were using too many characters for me to tell which your better with.


----------



## Hyde (Apr 25, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> Nice matches Hyde. So which is your main? You were using too many characters for me to tell which your better with.



Hmm, I think I may have spead myself a bit too far apart:

Lucas (not good for Online)
Ganondorf
Falco
Marth (also not good for Online)
Toon Link
Meta Knight
Ike


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 25, 2008)

Is that Ganon in your avatar?^


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 25, 2008)

_guys i did it  ... i finally found the bastard thats gonna kill any pit users ... it Link ... good ol link with his ridiculous useage of projectiles racks up damage on pit so easy ... then one good smash or forward tilt and hes done  _


----------



## Gamble (Apr 26, 2008)

don't think Link's ftilt kills until obscene percentages. Just rack up damage with projectiles, ftilt, usmash, utilt, etc. I think it's his nair, bair, and fsmash that are his real kill moves, but I'm not positive on that.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 26, 2008)

_i would say air too but problem is im too used to Toon Link's air so getting used to Link much heavier and lack of jump height is hard to control for me  ... and you don't need ridiculous percentage for his Ftilt ... it knocks em out pretty far at about 85-100 ... and only characters that can fly have been able to return and just barely ... except Pit cuz he was the ultimate jump/recovery _


----------



## Masurao (Apr 26, 2008)

I am beyond epic guys lulz j/k.

At any rate, hearing about Tl reminds me that I need to stop neglecting him...after all he is my main.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 26, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _i would say air too but problem is im too used to Toon Link's air so getting used to Link much heavier and lack of jump height is hard to control for me  ... and you don't need ridiculous percentage for his Ftilt ... it knocks em out pretty far at about 85-100 ... and only characters that can fly have been able to return and just barely ... except Pit cuz he was the ultimate jump/recovery _



is his ftilt that strong? Never been ko'd by it before. Seems like it's always his bair and fsmash/dsmash that kill me. 

I'd imagine that Link would be the essential opponent against Pit, namely recovery. You have two different projectiles that can bend around the stage ledge (bombs, arrows) as long as you get those to hit him during recovery, he's dead.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 26, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I've played Axl. Do you guys use the same account or somethin?



Nope, he's far away from me I guess (He got a yellow light). He changed his profile name from "TIM" to ":loz" and while I fought him I fought a "Flare" and I had my profile name as "Tim"

In the last fight I had between Axl and "Flare" I was Metaknight, Axl was ROB, and "Flare" was Ike.

Strange as it is, we both share the same first name.



Nightmare said:


> _guys i did it  ... i finally found the bastard thats gonna kill any pit users ... it Link ... good ol link with his ridiculous useage of projectiles racks up damage on pit so easy ... then one good smash or forward tilt and hes done  _



Link's projectiles? Did you forget about An-An-Angel Ring and Mi-Mi-Mirror shield?

A good Pit would deflect projectiles before they cause too much damage. It'll work mostly on a free for all when Pit is occupied with several opponents and Link is actually alone to spam projectiles. And even that there is always the off chance that a character will rush Link, causing the guy to lose his edge, and there's also a chance that this character can effectively counter Link.

One on one, meh... Depends on the Pit. A good Pit will deflect the projectiles, avoid Link's direct attacks, then attack with his own, depending if Pit's arrows don't hit Link's sheild. (bubble and normal)




My new LAN adapter is too short. XD I need more cables...


----------



## Gamble (Apr 26, 2008)

Gravy said:


> Nope, he's far away from me I guess (He got a yellow light). He changed his profile name from "TIM" to ":loz" and while I fought him I fought a "Flare" and I had my profile name as "Tim"
> 
> In the last fight I had between Axl and "Flare" I was Metaknight, Axl was ROB, and "Flare" was Ike.
> 
> Strange as it is, we both share the same first name.


Hm..you sure it was me? I don't play Ike lol. Unless you played me on the offchance that I was randoming. O_o



> Link's projectiles? Did you forget about An-An-Angel Ring and Mi-Mi-Mirror shield?
> 
> A good Pit would deflect projectiles before they cause too much damage. It'll work mostly on a free for all when Pit is occupied with several opponents and Link is actually alone to spam projectiles. And even that there is always the off chance that a character will rush Link, causing the guy to lose his edge, and there's also a chance that this character can effectively counter Link.
> 
> One on one, meh... Depends on the Pit. A good Pit will deflect the projectiles, avoid Link's direct attacks, then attack with his own, depending if Pit's arrows don't hit Link's sheild. (bubble and normal)


Link's projectiles usually won't get deflected back at him. They would disappear/explode before they could reach him..usually. I agree you can't camp a Pit, but angel ring/shield really does no good against Link besides creating a standstill. Same goes for Pit. Link can just stand there and block the arrows lol.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 26, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Hm..you sure it was me? I don't play Ike lol. Unless you played me on the offchance that I was randoming. O_o
> 
> 
> Link's projectiles usually won't get deflected back at him. They would disappear/explode before they could reach him..usually. I agree you can't camp a Pit, but angel ring/shield really does no good against Link besides creating a standstill. Same goes for Pit. Link can just stand there and block the arrows lol.



I asked Axl who Flare was and he said it was you. (he guesses.) I'm assuming. (And that usually backfires on me.)


I knew they wouldn't hit him back. I said that because they guy seemed certain that Pit would just take Link's projectiles then get killed.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 26, 2008)

Gravy said:


> I asked Axl who Flare was and he said it was you. (he guesses.) I'm assuming. (And that usually backfires on me.)


Yeah, I'm flare. I remember being in a game a few days ago with "Tim" and ";LOS." I'm assuming it was you and Axl, I just didn't know if I was random or not. Fox, Lucario, DDD, ZSS, Marth are my alts, though. 



			
				Gravy said:
			
		

> I knew they wouldn't hit him back. I said that because they guy seemed certain that Pit would just take Link's projectiles then get killed.



Just take what Night says with a grain of salt lol. No offense to you Night, just some of the info you stumble upon doesn't always tend to be entirely accurate =p


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 26, 2008)

Gravy said:


> I asked Axl who Flare was and he said it was you. (he guesses.) I'm assuming. (And that usually backfires on me.)
> 
> 
> I knew they wouldn't hit him back. I said that because they guy seemed certain that Pit would just take Link's projectiles then get killed.


_What the fuck are you talking about ... projectiles will kill  ... i said Link is a counter for pit because of his projectiles ... how many pits do you think have a good enough reaction to Link 3 different projectiles which all move very differently and awkwardly than others ... its no use talking about this with people who have no experience with Link what so ever  _


----------



## Gamble (Apr 26, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _What the fuck are you talking about ... projectiles will kill  ... i said Link is a counter for pit because of his projectiles ... how many pits do you think have a good enough reaction to Link 3 different projectiles which all move very differently and awkwardly than others ... its no use talking about this with people who have no experience with Link what so ever  _



His bombs are definitely the most effective against Pit, since you can be so mobile while using them. Arrows and boomerang are predictable and easily reflected, though.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 26, 2008)

_See thats what you guys don't get ... you say they will be deflected at any time but you realize Link has the speed to pull these projectiles off at close range without being injured ... just imagine that ... is a player using Pit really gonna expect a boom followed with an arrow coming at him from 2 feet away when Link sword at the same time could very well reach him  _


----------



## Gamble (Apr 26, 2008)

I just said they're the most effective, I didn't say his arrows and boomerang were useless lol.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 26, 2008)

_Aight at least you understand  _


----------



## Gamble (Apr 26, 2008)

Arrows would probably be better on following up attacks instead of aerials when going against Pit. Someone correct me if I'm wrong on this, but I'm pretty sure Pit's aerials crap all over Link. It'd prolly be safer to just follow up with an arrow/boomerang. <.<


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 26, 2008)

_don't talk to me about Link's aerials ... i can't even use his recovery to attack in the air properly yet ... though i always manage to connect that final hit at the end  _


----------



## ZenGamr (Apr 26, 2008)

TP Link is Bleh. I like Toon Link  .


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 26, 2008)

Is there a difference between the two Links that I am not seeing when I play?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 26, 2008)

Im looking for cody cauterized, goofy titties, and linkaro.

Heard anything from them recently?


----------



## Hyde (Apr 26, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Is that Ganon in your avatar?^



Yeah, it is...


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 26, 2008)

Weee, I started a new page.


----------



## Hyde (Apr 26, 2008)

Would anyone care to Brawl?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 26, 2008)

_I'll fight you  ... my code is in my sig as well  ... i'll make the room ... names Hamza _


----------



## Hyde (Apr 26, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _I'll fight you  ... my code is in my sig as well  ... i'll make the room ... names Hamza _



Alright, I'll be there in a minute...

Say, can anyone take the  smiley, take out the pupils, give it a yellow, Mario-esque (S) hat, and short, black sideburns? Nobody is obliged, but it would be cool...


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 26, 2008)

_minute my ass  ... im signing out so don't bother looking for me if you ever get on  _


----------



## Hyde (Apr 26, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _minute my ass  ... im signing out so don't bother looking for me if you ever get on  _



I've been on, it said "Awaiting Registration" for about 15 minutes, so I left...

No need to be so curt...My Wii is the only way I can use Internet, so I had to log out, go to the Disc Channel, wait for the beginning loading screen to finish, log onto WFC (which takes a while), click in your FC, then wait...

Would anyone else care to Brawl? I'm on East Coast, so people that live close are preferred...


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 26, 2008)

Hyde said:


> *I've been on, it said "Awaiting Registration" for about 15 minutes, so I left...*
> 
> No need to be so curt...My Wii is the only way I can use Internet, so I had to log out, go to the Disc Channel, wait for the beginning loading screen to finish, log onto WFC (which takes a while), click in your FC, then wait...
> 
> Would anyone else care to Brawl? I'm on East Coast, so people that live close are preferred...


_Wtf  ... thats the exact same shit that happened to me ... i though you were not putting my code in so i left _


----------



## Hyde (Apr 26, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Wtf  ... thats the exact same shit that happened to me ... i though you were not putting my code in so i left _



I'm going on right now, so hurry up...


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 26, 2008)

Hyde said:


> I've been on, it said "Awaiting Registration" for about 15 minutes, so I left...
> 
> No need to be so curt...My Wii is the only way I can use Internet, so I had to log out, go to the Disc Channel, wait for the beginning loading screen to finish, log onto WFC (which takes a while), click in your FC, then wait...
> 
> Would anyone else care to Brawl? I'm on East Coast, so people that live close are preferred...



I'll Brawl in about an hour if you'll still be able. Also, do you main Ganondorf?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 26, 2008)

_im guessin hyde is scrts  ... good games ... sorry for leaving early but im leaving to pick up my suit  ... why were there smash balls  _


----------



## Hiruko (Apr 26, 2008)

Hmm, the wait until the EU release is not long.

Laggy anonymous online, here I come!


----------



## Hyde (Apr 26, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _im guessin hyde is scrts  ... good games ... sorry for leaving early but im leaving to pick up my suit  ... why were there smash balls  _



Yes, I was...And Smash Balls are legit items, and the only ones I use...

Yes, ET, I do main Ganondorf, along with Lucas, Marth, Toon Link, Falco, Meta Knight, and DeDeDe...


----------



## Hyde (Apr 26, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Say, can anyone take the  smiley, take out the pupils, give it a yellow, Mario-esque (S) hat, and short, black sideburns? Nobody is obliged, but it would be cool...



(Quoted for emphasis)


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 26, 2008)

I really need Wi-Fi soon...


----------



## Gamble (Apr 26, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Yes, I was...And Smash Balls are legit items, and the only ones I use...



Most tournies have banned it. 

I expect an international ban on them sooner or later, too. It's incredibly unfair to most characters, too. Characters like ZSS, Kirby, Pit, DDD, don't even compare to FS such as Marth, Link, PT, Sonic, spacies.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 26, 2008)

FS's are part of a characters moveset. The fact some are better than others is not unfair. Just as some characters have better B moves or aerials than others.


----------



## Hyde (Apr 26, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Most tournies have banned it.
> 
> I expect an international ban on them sooner or later, too. It's incredibly unfair to most characters, too. Characters like ZSS, Kirby, Pit, DDD, don't even compare to FS such as Marth, Link, PT, Sonic, spacies.



All Final Smashes are avoidable, except for Olimar, which can still be dodged by Pit...


----------



## Hyde (Apr 27, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> FS's are part of a characters moveset. The fact some are better than others is not unfair. Just as some characters have better B moves or aerials than others.



Did you make that avatar? If so, do you take requests?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 27, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Yes, I was...And Smash Balls are legit items, and the only ones I use...
> 
> Yes, ET, I do main Ganondorf, along with Lucas, Marth, Toon Link, Falco, Meta Knight, and DeDeDe...


_I'm cool with FS balls but just next time we fight i just wanna be sure we can use them cuz i don't usually use em and if i do i get a comment like "You asshole, you only won cuz of the final smash"   _


----------



## Gamble (Apr 27, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> FS's are part of a characters moveset. The fact some are better than others is not unfair. Just as some characters have better B moves or aerials than others.


So the fact that some characters have 0-to-death and others don't, doesn't seem just a bit broken to you? Being better and another is easy stock aren't the same things. Character's with controllable projectiles have a much easier time getting smashball as well. Seriously, if everyone's meant to play with FS "because it's part of their moveset", there's only going to be 4 different characters in tournies. 


Hyde said:


> All Final Smashes are avoidable, except for Olimar, which can still be dodged by Pit...


Try dodging Marth, PT, Zelda, Sheik on FD. Or Luigi/Ice Climbers on Smashville, Yoshi Island, Battlefield. Do it.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 27, 2008)

Wario-Man > all. In a 1v1, you're dead, no questions asked


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 27, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Did you make that avatar? If so, do you take requests?


lol and I just changed too. And no, sorry...



Timbers said:


> So the fact that some characters have 0-to-death and others don't, doesn't seem just a bit broken to you? Being better and another is easy stock aren't the same things. Character's with controllable projectiles have a much easier time getting smashball as well. Seriously, if everyone's meant to play with FS "because it's part of their moveset", there's only going to be 4 different characters in tournies.


They're only meant to be used like once a match. If you don't turn off every other item, nobody in their right mind would change their main just for a slightly better FS...



Timbers said:


> Try dodging Marth, Zelda, Sheik on FD.


LOLOL that's not difficult in the least n00b...


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey nmaster, u wanna vs me?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 27, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> LOLOL that's not difficult in the least n00b...


Retarded...

There's no platforms to jump on. You'll get hit during a shorthop, all your left to do is either hold the edge the entire game or try to advance with full jumps. Excluding what, 4 or 5 characters? You have one midair jump, and then recovery. All the person has to do is wait so that their FS hits you right before you touch ground. It's cake.

And did you just say that all other items should be on? During a tourney match?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 27, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Retarded...
> 
> There's no platforms to jump on. You'll get hit during a shorthop, all your left to do is either hold the edge the entire game or try to advance with full jumps. Excluding what, 4 or 5 characters? You have one midair jump, and then recovery. All the person has to do is wait so that their FS hits you right before you touch ground. It's cake.
> 
> And did you just say that all other items should be on? During a tourney match?



You forgot the ground dodging and side dodging, which are more than enough to dodge those final smashes....

@Nmaster

wanna vs?


----------



## Hyde (Apr 27, 2008)

Timbers said:


> So the fact that some characters have 0-to-death and others don't, doesn't seem just a bit broken to you? Being better and another is easy stock aren't the same things. Character's with controllable projectiles have a much easier time getting smashball as well. Seriously, if everyone's meant to play with FS "because it's part of their moveset", there's only going to be 4 different characters in tournies.
> 
> Try dodging Marth, PT, Zelda, Sheik on FD. Or Luigi/Ice Climbers on Smashville, Yoshi Island, Battlefield. Do it.



Marth- Easy, just jump as soon as you see the camera start to zoom in...If he does it in the air, OMGAIRDODGE...

PT- Get above or behind them, and charge up your fSmash...

Zelda/Sheik- They have to be in a straight line so get anywhere but in front...If you don't want to bash it out of her, spot dodge/air dodge/roll/jump as soon as you see the bow come up...

Luigi- Keep him in the air...Even if he does hit you, he'll probably screw himself up, because he keeps his momentum for the first bit...

Ice Climbers- This one only does damage, most of which can be prevented if your character can stay in the air for a while...


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 27, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Retarded...
> 
> There's no platforms to jump on. You'll get hit during a shorthop, all your left to do is either hold the edge the entire game or try to advance with full jumps. Excluding what, 4 or 5 characters? You have one midair jump, and then recovery. All the person has to do is wait so that their FS hits you right before you touch ground. It's cake.
> 
> And did you just say that all other items should be on? During a tourney match?


_he has a point you know  _


"Shion" said:


> You forgot the ground dodging and side dodging, which are more than enough to dodge those final smashes....
> 
> @Nmaster
> 
> wanna vs?


_So do you but you can't dodge forever _


----------



## Gamble (Apr 27, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> You forgot the ground dodging and side dodging, which are more than enough to dodge those final smashes....



So I heard you didn't know about the immense amount of vulnerability frames you get after dodging. 

Also why I said to time it just as you hit the ground. You can't go straight from airdodge to a spotdodge.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 27, 2008)

Timbers said:


> So I heard you didn't know about the immense amount of vulnerability frames you get after dodging.
> 
> Also why I said to time it just as you hit the ground. You can't go straight from airdodge to a spotdodge.



So you mean they can't be dodged when coming from the air after a jump or d. jump.

That changes things.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 27, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Marth- Easy, just jump as soon as you see the camera start to zoom in...If he does it in the air, OMGAIRDODGE...
> 
> PT- Get above or behind them, and charge up your fSmash...
> 
> ...


Read my previous post. Marth would probably be the hardest to time, I'll give you that, but everyone else is..no. Also lolwut, Luigi's airgame>most, you're going to have trouble keeping him in the air. And all I said was climbers were impossible to dodge, not whether or not it'd leave a huge impact on your character (since you had mentioned oli being the only one unable to avoid) Mentioning Pit or Jigglypuff is irrelevant. Out of a 35 character cast, only 2 that have an advantage over it shouldn't even be mentioned. Unless you just keep grabbing the ledge and ledgehopping over and over, which would be stupid against IC's. Their bair is rather quick=easy ledgespike if you're spamming ledgehops.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 27, 2008)

Guys... there's no way to avoid Wario-Man... you'd have to be some kind of god, vs a complete scrub to pull that off.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 27, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> So you mean they can't be dodged when coming from the air after a jump or d. jump.
> 
> That changes things.



no attack can be dodged as soon as you hit the ground.

PhantomX: Truth. Infinite aerial time/no lag on attacks=death.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 27, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> FS's are part of a characters moveset. The fact some are better than others is not unfair. Just as some characters have better B moves or aerials than others.



How many of these "better B moves or aerials" can instantly kill everyone opponent on the screen from a very low percentage?

Yes it does make it unfair.  If next game they put in Spongebob, and his normal B moved instantly killed everyone on the screen from 0%, how would that be "fair"  It's just "better then everyone elses B moves" right?  Just becuase something is included in a game, does not make it "fair"  especially when the players are specifically given the option to turn it off.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 27, 2008)

Draffut said:


> How many of these "better B moves or aerials" can instantly kill everyone opponent on the screen from a very low percentage?
> 
> Yes it does make it unfair.  If next game they put in Spongebob, and his normal B moved instantly killed everyone on the screen from 0%, how would that be "fair"  It's just "better then everyone elses B moves".  Just becuase something is included in a game, does not make it "fair"  especially when the players are specifically given the option to turn it off.



I like you.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 27, 2008)

Timbers said:


> no attack can be dodged as soon as you hit the ground.
> 
> PhantomX: Truth. Infinite aerial time/no lag on attacks=death.


_not totally sure about this but Link can ... when you come near the ground and do a dodge he does a handstand and it makes him invulnerable for like a fraction of a second ... i think its Link who does that  _


----------



## Hyde (Apr 27, 2008)

Timbers said:


> So I heard you didn't know about the immense amount of vulnerability frames you get after dodging.
> 
> Also why I said to time it just as you hit the ground. You can't go straight from airdodge to a spotdodge.



Maybe you should jump AFTER Marth raises his sword, or Zelda/Sheik aims her bow? The split second before the Final Smash was made for it...

Lucas/Ness- At its best in places like FD...It can be dodged, but if one hits you, you'll go out like a pinball...

Samus- A crazy-strong projectile? On MY FD?

Wario- Wa-ha-ha! Enough said...

Pikachu- It may be hard to control, but just brushing somebody causes 40%...

Lucario- Like Samus, but more mobile...

DK- And you thought IC on Smashville was painful?

Mario- It's hit-or-miss, but can drag the opponent pretty far out, if not kill them...

Diddy: The peanuts might be easy to dodge if there's a pattern, but the explosion at the end has a fair range...

Ganondorf- If this one hits your opponent at 50%+, it's curtains...

Bowser- *fSmash*

Yoshi- The fireballs pack a punch, and the fact that you're super-mobile doesn't hurt...

Snake- Hurts like Hell, unless you're not Bowser, Ike, or Ganondorf...

Zamus- The range might be lacking, but it can KO fairly quickly...

Ike- The range is a bit too long to be considered fair...It's the natural prey of tethering, though...


I've probable missed quite a few, but to be honest, if you think your opponents Final Smash is "unfair," GET THE SMASH BALL FIRST...


----------



## Gamble (Apr 27, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _not totally sure about this but Link can ... when you come near the ground and do a dodge he does a handstand and it makes him invulnerable for like a fraction of a second ... i think its Link who does that  _



Trying it, I don't see it though lol. 

I don't think Link harbors any useful special properties on his landing, though.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 27, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Yeah, I'm flare. I remember being in a game a few days ago with "Tim" and ";LOS." I'm assuming it was you and Axl, I just didn't know if I was random or not. Fox, Lucario, DDD, ZSS, Marth are my alts, though.



Then I fought you. Because I fought you with Wario while you were Dedede before that final battle...




Nightmare said:


> _What the fuck are you talking about ... projectiles will kill  ... i said Link is a counter for pit because of his projectiles ... how many pits do you think have a good enough reaction to Link 3 different projectiles which all move very differently and awkwardly than others ... its no use talking about this with people who have no experience with Link what so ever  _



One out of three, and most Links spam projectiles from afar, it's a general strategy for their wins, bacause if a Link or any projectile user can control the distance they are able to win, it's the same as a close range fighter, if they are able to get inside their opponent's space they will attack, hit hard, and kill their opponents.

Well, most Pits I face don't have much of a reaction time when it comes to projectiles, I guess becasue most figure he's a good close range fighter...

*Please note: this next part is acting like I'm overreacting to the last sentence, in reality I am a little pissed at his comment and you'll see why...*

... ... ... ... ... What... ... did... you... say?!?

WHAT GIVES _YOU_ the right to say I have no experience with Link WHATSOEVER?!? True, I don't play Link as much as you, but I fucking fight through enough of the damn tunic wearing heroes to know how to counter the stupid elves. Both Link and the cat eyes toon. (More so Toon, as his bombs hit with more range, and the stupid idiots always use that down aerial.) And as Pit user (yep, added another one) I just wanted to say that because no character is the perfect counter for another character. Angel Ring and Mirror Shield are there for a purpose. Further more, I play Toon Link...

And the flaw with the bombs is they tend need to be used at closer range for maxium effectiveness, something that throws Link's game out of balance. And if the bombs are tossed from the air, they are expected, dodged, or sometimes tossed back. They are an effective weapon, and can deal damage very quickly but using them has a small risk, and I don't mean them blowing up in Link's face.

So far, the only characters I have trouble playing are Peach, Captain Falcon, and Shiek... Mainly Peach.


----------



## Hyde (Apr 27, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Trying it, I don't see it though lol.
> 
> I don't think Link harbors any useful special properties on his landing, though.



I think he's talking about the tech/ukemi...You know, when your character is sent flying towards a surface of some kind, you press L and it stops all momentum...


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 27, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Trying it, I don't see it though lol.
> 
> I don't think Link harbors any useful special properties on his landing, though.


_wat i did it was ... literally just before you touch ground ... like 1cm before you hit you airdodge and he does this weird handstand that lets attack pass though ... not too useful but if used right it just might dodge the FS  _


Gravy said:


> Then I fought you. Because I fought you with Wario while you were Dedede before that final battle...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_what gives me the right huh  ... well the way you spoke about link made be think you were just talking and kinda making shit up as you went ... sorry if i sounded like an ass but thats what you sounded like ...  _


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 27, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _what gives me the right huh  ... well the way you spoke about link made be think you were just talking and kinda making shit up as you went ... sorry if i sounded like an ass but thats what you sounded like ...  _



I don't talk without having experience to back it up, and if I was talking about it that way I'd make sure you'd know.

Like I said, I use Toon Link and I've fought my share of Links and Toons. But I also use Pit. There is always a way to either kill or be killed, one simply has to think about what they are able to use adjust their style to counter their enemy, a single mistake could be the end of you.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 27, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Maybe you should jump AFTER Marth raises his sword, or Zelda/Sheik aims her bow? The split second before the Final Smash was made for it...
> 
> Lucas/Ness- At its best in places like FD...It can be dodged, but if one hits you, you'll go out like a pinball...
> 
> ...



Ness/Lucas is stupid easy to dodge on FD, compared to the ones I had mentioned. Thanks to PK thunder, they'll probably be the ones getting the smash ball most of the times though.

Forgot about Samus, good job on that. However, probably easier to dodge it, as it's slow. Frankly the only reason I'll even say anything about it is that it can take out people who are on the ledge. Most characters can dodge it easily by using double jump and recovery. 

Yes, Wario is good.

Pikachu, even if you hit them directly, only does 20%. Dunno where you got that information. Plus spot dodging it is easy. You should never take more than 30% from his FS. Ever. 

Don't even mention Lucario. On a map like FD, any character can dodge it, and even if the entire thing hits, it's only 28% damage when he's at 0%. At 50% it's 38% damage. 100% it deals 48% damage. This is saying if the ENTIRE THING HITS. Your opponent would have to be batshit retarded to just standing in the middle of the stage during Luc's FS.

DK is useless. The radius is so pathetically sad.

More like miss. Like Samus' FS, double jump and recovery will work on about every character. 

Diddy's predictable. You'll take damage (maybe..), but nothing that would gimp you nearly as easily as the characters I had mentioned before. 

Ganondorf..lol, ganon. I honestly don't know the vertical hitbox on his FS, but it moves even slower than Marth. If you're ridiculing Marth's FS speed, you shouldn't even mention Ganon.

Haven't played a bowser, so I really can't say anything. He moves slow though. You can hug ledge the entire time and the only thing that'll hit you will be the ice from his dsmash. Can his dtilt hit you? I don't know the effectiveness really on this one, I can't say. Can't kill you, and if he walks off the stage to do an aerial, he'll kill himself because of his size. 

Yoshi is a dumbed down version of Diddy.

Snake's moves sloooow. Unless you're already at a high percent, you've got nothing to worry about. You'll take 30-40%, big whoop.

You don't even kill Mario with this until 80% (from center of FD) and the range is so stupidly small. Plus afterwards, she turns into Samus, the infinitely nerfed character of melee, incapable of killing like anything. Big whoop.

Let me mention one thing about zss/samus as well. If you're required to learn the other character in order to effectively use an FS, whats the point..seriously? If you main Samus, suddenly you're required to learn how to play ZSS just as effectively, or using that FS isn't even worth it. And let me mention, you have to get that FS with samus. If not, your opponent gets it, and if you just hold it inside you, you can't use her charge shot..her like, only KO move.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 27, 2008)

Played as Link online... I won when I controlled the distance, but when I was ganged up on, which happened after a while, first by player 4 then by player 2, I ended up winning less, what with Link's horrid recovery... It helped when player 3 kept on taunting (player 2 did this until I started winning for beating the pants off of player 4) and I got a few stickers from it... You can never have enough stickers.

Player 3 won once because he killed players 2 & 4 before I had the chance, after I raised their damages.

Link VS Toon Link = Very hard battle for Link, what with Toon's speed.


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 27, 2008)

Hyde said:


> I've probable missed quite a few, but to be honest, if you think your opponents Final Smash is "unfair," GET THE SMASH BALL FIRST...



Whenever I play as DK and get the Final Smash I don't know how to use it right  and I know DK is very popular  but I need help with his Final Smash, so any suggestions?


----------



## Shiron (Apr 27, 2008)

Ah, Smash ball talk... Really, I'd prefer them off. Just by turning them on, just because of that one item, more defined tiers begin to form based on the power of the characters' final smashes. So... that leaves me with two choices:
1.) Leave it on, just to have the characters' complete movesets, creating tiers in the process.
2.) Leave it off, having more balanced gameplay.

Yeah... I'd really rather go with the latter, espeically since this is just over one item.


----------



## rock ninja (Apr 27, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Ness/Lucas is stupid easy to dodge on FD, compared to the ones I had mentioned. Thanks to PK thunder, they'll probably be the ones getting the smash ball most of the times though.
> 
> Forgot about Samus, good job on that. However, probably easier to dodge it, as it's slow. Frankly the only reason I'll even say anything about it is that it can take out people who are on the ledge. Most characters can dodge it easily by using double jump and recovery.
> 
> ...



you forgot about ike, who's fs is fair. actauly its not even as powerful as his fully charged over smash. the end part is as powerful as his not charged over smash.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 27, 2008)

To those participating in the Smash tournament: PMs have been sent. Please respond ASAP or you might be dropped from the tournament.

If you're signed up and you haven't received a PM, it's probably because you had a name change and didn't notify me.


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 27, 2008)

You know what nevermind about DK


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 27, 2008)

Gravy said:


> I don't talk without having experience to back it up, and if I was talking about it that way I'd make sure you'd know.
> 
> Like I said, I use Toon Link and I've fought my share of Links and Toons. But I also use Pit. There is always a way to either kill or be killed, one simply has to think about what they are able to use adjust their style to counter their enemy, a single mistake could be the end of you.


_whatever man ... i made a mistake i already apologized ... just kill it  _


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 27, 2008)

It's been killed, playing Mario Kart Wii. I'll be alternating because quite frankly, I like smash more.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 27, 2008)

_you lucky bastard ... im getting my copy in the summer  _


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey, I work 40 hours a week and just got paid. This was my "spendable" purchase.

Hopefully, I can get some stuff to extend the reach of my LAN adapter.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 27, 2008)

Gravy said:


> Hey, I work 40 hours a week and just got paid. This was my "spendable" purchase.
> 
> Hopefully, I can get some stuff to extend the reach of my LAN adapter.


_i called you lucky not undeserving  ... i don't work anymore ... like i said school finally caught up  ... go to radioshack ... they sell tons of wires, one of them is bound to be what ya need  _


----------



## i love the akatsuki (Apr 27, 2008)

is marth a girl or a boy?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 27, 2008)

_Marth is a dude ...  _


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 27, 2008)

i love the akatsuki said:


> is marth a girl or a boy?



Girl trapped in a boy's body...


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 27, 2008)

Of course.


----------



## Noah (Apr 27, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Girl trapped in a boy's body...



I believe the reverse is more accurate! 



Nightmare said:


> _i called you lucky not undeserving  ... i don't work anymore ... like i said school finally caught up  ... go to radioshack ... they sell tons of wires, one of them is bound to be what ya need  _



If you need cables, get them on eBay. Radioshack's crap is overpriced. What's that?! You want an HDMI cable?! We have a 4' for $45! You want pay credit or greens?!

eBay: 10 feet. 15 greenies.

Unless you desperately need it right now, eBay is the solution to all cable/parts purchases.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 27, 2008)

Nah, I don't need it right now, the USB connector works. It works great on Mario Kart, but on Brawl it's just a smidge better than my wireless.


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 27, 2008)

Man I wish I was online, but there is no connection from my basement  ... O well maybe in the near future


----------



## Gamble (Apr 27, 2008)

rock ninja said:


> you forgot about ike, who's fs is fair. actauly its not even as powerful as his fully charged over smash. the end part is as powerful as his not charged over smash.



His FS lacks range though. You could use one full jump (from out of range of his FS) and jump over him. Anyone could just camp him if they wanted to as well. His FS is fair, but again, not even close to compared to some other FS that are basically insta death and nearly inescapable. 

And it's a lot better than his full power fsmash lol. Or moreso, much easier. You'd have to have a stupid ass opponent to walk into a fully powered fsmash. Deals 64% damage and kills Mario if Mario was at 30% prior to being FS'd.


I can't help but relish in the fact that after I get called on my apparent bullshit, that everyone just disregards it once I retaliate. I love being right on the internet. hurf durf.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Apr 27, 2008)

why the fuck is lucario so slow, they always screw up the *cool* pokemon in this game


----------



## Gamble (Apr 27, 2008)

arcanecapricorn said:


> why the fuck is lucario so slow, they always screw up the *cool* pokemon in this game



*get     out*


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Apr 27, 2008)

Timbers said:


> *get     out*



*you get out*


----------



## Spiral Man (Apr 27, 2008)

Lucario's good imo, you just have to use him right.


----------



## Akuma (Apr 27, 2008)

lucario is a boring character like sonic. Most there moves are boring and stupid. Sonics are all the same.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 27, 2008)

Akuma said:


> lucario is a boring character like sonic. Most there moves are boring and stupid. Sonics are all the same.



oh god i lol'd.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 27, 2008)

Akuma said:


> lucario is a boring character like sonic. Most there moves are boring and stupid. Sonics are all the same.



You find them boring and stupid because you don't have the hang of using them. Just like I thought I shouldn't use the Wii Wheel on MKwii. (until I got the hang of it... B button sucks, 1 + 2 Button makes a better drift command.)


----------



## Amped Lightning (Apr 27, 2008)

arcanecapricorn said:


> *you get out*



I lol at the bad comeback.

Don't complain about Lucario.


----------



## Akuma (Apr 27, 2008)

Gravy said:


> You find them boring and stupid because you don't have the hang of using them. Just like I thought I shouldn't use the Wii Wheel on MKwii. (until I got the hang of it... B button sucks, 1 + 2 Button makes a better drift command.)




The redundantcy of people saying "you dont know how to use them" is getting pretty stupid, maybe people just dont like certain characters lol. People are allowed not to like stuff. 

Oh and sonic does suck, predictable in almost every situation, IMO. Maybe I havent fought a good sonic but eh well. VIVA OLIMAR.

Also sorry about saying that about Lucario his playing style isnt exactly what I like. Hes not a character I would use considering I like mostly swordsman(NOT MARTH OR PIT) also Olimar, Lucas, Donkey Kong, Bowser, Ness, Wolf, and a few others.


----------



## Amped Lightning (Apr 27, 2008)

Akuma said:


> The redundantcy of people saying "you dont know how to use them" is getting pretty stupid, maybe people just dont like certain characters lol.



So, you like denying the truth? 



Akuma said:


> Oh and sonic does suck, predictable in almost every situation, IMO. Maybe I havent fought a good sonic but eh well. VIVA OLIMAR.



Then each of your opponents that use Sonic must suck.



Akuma said:


> Also sorry about saying that about Lucario his playing style isnt exactly what I like. Hes not a character I would use considering I like mostly swordsman



His physical range is almost the same as Link's.


----------



## Akuma (Apr 27, 2008)

I dont really care for Link either. Also so what if there range is about the same, there moves are different, wtf does range matter?




> So, you like denying the truth?



Lol people are all the same these days, dont have an open mind. I played with sonic and Lucario like 3 times and didnt like them end of story I stopped playing with them. Im sure if I started playing with them and figure in timing and get used to everything it wouldnt be that hard to be good with them. I JUST DONT LIKE THEM.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 27, 2008)

Akuma said:


> The redundantcy of people saying "you dont know how to use them" is getting pretty stupid, maybe people just dont like certain characters lol. People are allowed not to like stuff.
> 
> Oh and sonic does suck, predictable in almost every situation, IMO. Maybe I havent fought a good sonic but eh well. VIVA OLIMAR.
> 
> Also sorry about saying that about Lucario his playing style isnt exactly what I like. Hes not a character I would use considering I like mostly swordsman(NOT MARTH OR PIT) also Olimar, Lucas, Donkey Kong, Bowser, Ness, Wolf, and a few others.



I follow the old rule of "Any character can kick another's ass by training, brains, and passion."

I'd rather be a fool than a broken man.

Sonic? Predictable? To an extent... He lacks kill moves, many people use and abuse his forward smash (which should be used as a quick surprise KO attack) his Dair, and his Dash attack. He basicly has two spin dashes (three if you count the Dash attack) that could be used for mind games. Sonic's got decent throws and a decent air game. I guess the reason you haven't foguht a good Sonic is mainly because half the Sonic's out there are kids who are hyped about Sonic in Brawl and think he's the best before going onto Ike and trying to score cheap wins. This reminds me to develop my Sonic, lord knows I invested way too much time into perfecting Pit.


I don't like Marth either. But I love kicking Marth's ass.

And as for Lucario, well he's not my play style either, most people know Lucario is dangerous at higher percentages and try to kill me before I lay the hurt on them.


----------



## Akuma (Apr 27, 2008)

> He lacks kill moves



Another good reason I dont like him, I hate racking damage and not being able to knock anyone.



> Pit.



Pit is probably my least favorite character, everytime I fight one they stand in one place and do the same thing. I fought someone here who used pit one time, we were on corneria he sat below I jumped down and he caught me in his forward B and did it for about 30 seconds. People who spam things in fighting games should be shot.


----------



## Amped Lightning (Apr 27, 2008)

Akuma said:


> I dont really care for Link either. Also so what if there range is about the same, there moves are different, wtf does range matter?



A lot. 



Akuma said:


> Lol people are all the same these days, dont have an open mind. I played with sonic and Lucario like 3 times and didnt like them end of story I stopped playing with them. Im sure if I started playing with them and figure in timing and get used to everything it wouldnt be that hard to be good with them. I JUST DONT LIKE THEM.



Tell me when I said that you had to like them. 

Open mind? lol. Learn what that means, then read your posts again.


----------



## Akuma (Apr 27, 2008)

> A lot.


Range doesnt matter On character preferences IMO



> Tell me when I said that you had to like them.


You didnt, but you implied that I didnt like them because I suck with them but in reality I dont like there style.


----------



## Amped Lightning (Apr 27, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Range doesnt matter On character preferences IMO
> 
> 
> You didnt, but you implied that I didnt like them because I suck with them but in reality I dont like there style.



Implied? lololololololololololololololololololol.

Range is important.


----------



## Akuma (Apr 27, 2008)

Oh im sorry you directly stated.

Im sure that 4-5 people have the same range and people dont like them all the same exact amount.


Also good job at backing up any of your views.


----------



## Amped Lightning (Apr 27, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Oh im sorry you directly stated.
> 
> Im sure that 4-5 people have the same range and people dont like them all the same exact amount.
> 
> ...



Stop posting. You are just putting your foot in your mouth.


----------



## Akuma (Apr 27, 2008)

How am I putting my foot in my mouth I didnt say anything that was wrong or right, there opinions not facts just deal with them.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 27, 2008)

Nerd  rage.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 27, 2008)

Someone pop the popcorn... Nerd war!


----------



## Amped Lightning (Apr 27, 2008)

Gravy said:


> Someone pop the popcorn... Nerd war!



ha ha what

EDIT: I did that because I was bored.

Its fun making a troller look bad.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 28, 2008)

Be bored more often.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 28, 2008)

I don't think that's a troll.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 28, 2008)

Amped Lightning said:


> Its fun making a troller look bad.



Not a troll, just a dude trying to share his opinion in an arrogant fashion. 

There's a lot of those people around here.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 28, 2008)

WE HAD A TROLLER!?!

WHERE!?!?!


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 28, 2008)

To be fair, Gravy and Akuma do have a point about Sonic. He's great at racking up damage fairly quickly, but his lack of a decent "finishing" smash is frustrating... thats why I don't particularly like using him online. Paired with the whole lag issue slowing you down in certain matches, he isn't really that effective in a 1v1 at all.

I prefer using Ike or C. Falcon in WiFi matches.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 28, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> To be fair, Gravy and Akuma do have a point about Sonic. He's great at racking up damage fairly quickly, but his lack of a decent "finishing" smash is frustrating... thats why I don't particularly like using him online. Paired with the whole lag issue slowing you down in certain matches, he isn't really that effective in a 1v1 at all.



It's not like they could give him bitchin' KO moves. Which is why, in return, he's able to rack the damage up so easily. You kill at higher percents, but it's not that difficult to get those people to higher percents thanks to his moveset. Plus it's stupid easy for him to gimp people. It's not his lack of killpower that's his downfall, it's his shitty priority.


----------



## ZenGamr (Apr 28, 2008)

Sonic. He's fast. He's cool. He racks up damage fast. That's about it.

Hmm...any jigglypuff, pikachu, ice climber players here? Any opinion on them?


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 28, 2008)

Jigs, Pika and IC are god tier, at least. Sonic can kill pretty easily, considering his edge guarding potential >.>


----------



## ZenGamr (Apr 28, 2008)

Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> Jigs, Pika and IC are god tier, at least. Sonic can kill pretty easily, considering his edge guarding potential >.>



Wow, Jigs Pika and IC god tier, at least? What's higher than god tier?? Oh, and Sonic's edge guarding abilities aren't all that great.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Apr 28, 2008)

Yay, more posting in this thread, and guess what? 

Anyways, I dunno about jiggs, but pika and IC's seem to be rather good.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=wHfGqpHBZI4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gamble (Apr 28, 2008)

Ike said:


> Oh, and Sonic's edge guarding abilities aren't all that great.



Psuedo ledgespikes with the spring, two forward airs off edge=death at 50%. Homing attack. I'd say his edgeguarding is pretty rape. 

ICs have the only infinite in game, so of course they're going to be placed high on tier lists. I struggle with them a lot, so I really can't say how easy it is to gimp Nana. That's apparently the easiest way to go about killing them though, especially since without Nana, infinites are impossible for ICs. Jigglypuff can't WoP as easily as she could in melee according to people who do play her. I don't play her myself, and I don't play many people who do, so my knowledge on her ends there. She's really easy to KO off top of stage though.

Pikachu is stupid good now (again) His ability to control the opponent is ridiculously good. All his aerials are fast, his smashes are fast. His tilts I don't really think are that interesting. Excluding ftilt, his tilts seem to have about as much startup lag as his smashes. Also he can chaingrab most.


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 28, 2008)

Any tips for Ike?

All I seem to do in most 1v1v1v1's is spam his upsmash, sidesmash, and upB..


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 28, 2008)

sideB, sideB, sideB, sideB, sideB, sideB, sideB, sideB, sideB, sideB, sideB


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Apr 28, 2008)

Jump into the party while holding B, when they're all in reach - let go and watch them fly


----------



## Gamble (Apr 28, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> Any tips for Ike?
> 
> All I seem to do in most 1v1v1v1's is spam his upsmash, sidesmash, and upB..



FFAs you're best off just spamming nairs, fairs, fsmash. His upB and sideB have lots of lag with little reward, which will no doubt get you punished by the one (or two) people you didn't hit.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 28, 2008)

lol, Ike is not supposed to care about getting a little punished. He's supposed to just get KO's and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 28, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> lol, Ike is not supposed to care about getting a little punished. He's supposed to just get KO's and doesn't afraid of anything.



His fair and fsmash KO pretty well.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 28, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> Any tips for Ike?
> 
> All I seem to do in most 1v1v1v1's is spam his upsmash, sidesmash, and upB..


_Ike's air attacks are very powerful  ... and used right, like timbers said can KO  _


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 28, 2008)

Haha, just beat a Lvl 9 Ganon in an epic Sudden Death on Port Town. I actually find Ike's nspecial to be pretty damn effective, you've just gotta know when to use it I guess..


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 28, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> Haha, just beat a Lvl 9 Ganon in an epic Sudden Death on Port Town. I actually find Ike's nspecial to be pretty damn effective, you've just gotta know when to use it I guess..


_instead of the ground use Ike's nB in the air ... you won't hit much after lag and a hit from that in the air puts opponents high as hell into the air ... with the proper hit theres a KO  _


----------



## Gamble (Apr 28, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> I actually find Ike's nspecial to be pretty damn effective,



It looks pretty good for when people try following up on you after you get sent into the air. Combined with that and his counter, you should never have problems with keeping your opponent away from you. I can't think of any good offensive tactics for it, though.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 28, 2008)

Ike is a badass.

Like Kamina.


----------



## Amped Lightning (Apr 28, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Ike is a badass.
> 
> Like Kamina.



Don't go comparing someone like Ike to Kamina >


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 28, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Ike is a badass.
> 
> Like Kamina.



Don't you _ever_ compare a FE character to someone like Kamina... 

_Maybe_ Hector...but nobody else...


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 28, 2008)

...Shion is more badass than Kamina


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 29, 2008)

You have no concept of what GAR is, just stop talking. Go watch your girly men in sparkly outfits shoot light at each other...


----------



## Masurao (Apr 29, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> You have no concept of what GAR is, just stop talking. Go watch your girly men in sparkly outfits shoot light at each other...



Oh SNAP!! SHION vs Nmaster!? WTF?


----------



## ZenGamr (Apr 29, 2008)

For beginners using Ike, just Side-B and spam AAA. If you send him off the side, camp and for him to come back. Then you either forward smash or use his B-attack if he comes from the bottom. Also, you can camp a ledge, grab your opponent if he comes near, throw him off the side, and then down spike him for a cheap KO. Yeah, Ike is pretty damn badass.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 29, 2008)

Ike said:


> For beginners using Ike, just Side-B and spam AAA. If you send him off the side, camp and for him to come back. Then you either forward smash or use his B-attack if he comes from the bottom. Also, you can camp a ledge, grab your opponent if he comes near, throw him off the side, and then down spike him for a cheap KO. Yeah, Ike is pretty damn badass.



Sounds kind of inaccurate. the side B has a huge amount of afterlag if you get shielded/dodged. It's good to use in approaches once in a while, but spamming it would be bad. A general approach for Ike would be fairs and nairs.

I don't know anything about Ike's edgeguarding, can't say anything about that.

Backthrow off ledge to spike will rarely work, too. Opponents can use their midair jump, airdodge, or DI below stage (and then recover) If Ike follows you below the stage, he's pretty much dead.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 29, 2008)

Lulz @ Tim, what are you...the teacher of this board?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 29, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lulz @ Tim, what are you...the teacher of this board?



Nope, just nosy as hell.


----------



## ZenGamr (Apr 29, 2008)

Well, I'm just speaking from the games I've had so far. But I agree, the Side-B does have a big lag if you get shielded, but it's still really fun to spam. I remember when I first picked up Ike, I would only use Side-B and AAA lol. Of course, against higher level play, you should probably only use that attack when necessary. The spike is really effective against characters that drop fast, but you need to be accurate with it.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 29, 2008)

Ike's aerials take some getting used to on the timing. Beginners have some trouble I notice. sideB+AAA always surprises the crap out of people with it's speed. Afterlag is a bitch, yeah. But obviously the trick there is not sucking.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 29, 2008)

Also projectiles stop the side B. If you spam it you're gonna just get a camp happy person on you the entire match, and nobody wants that.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Apr 29, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Also projectiles stop the side B. If you spam it you're gonna just get a camp happy person on you the entire match, and nobody wants that.



Camping? In Brawl ?! GTFO 

Has anyone else been following the whole "smash back room discuss a character" thing? It's really informative when you don't have the game

I wanna see Zelda


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 29, 2008)

I've _never_ been able to downspike off the stage successfully with Ike. I rarely even attempt it now, because if you screw up you basically have no recovery.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 29, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> I've _never_ been able to downspike off the stage successfully with Ike. I rarely even attempt it now, because if you screw up you basically have no recovery.



Just make sure you have your midair jump still, or you're spiking during the ascending animation of your midair. 

You should attempt it (once in a while) but it's not any easier to spike somebody with Ike than it is with any other character. Ike's sweetspot is pretty big on his spike, too. Compared to Marth's or Zelda's sweetspots, you should have no trouble landing it if the situation does arise.

Just never try spiking a character that has a fast recovery. You're going to fucked pretty badly if you miss, and it's easy to edgehog Ike's upB with invincibility frames.


----------



## Ronin (Apr 29, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Don't you _ever_ compare a FE character to someone like Kamina...
> 
> _Maybe_ Hector...but nobody else...



Not even the axe wielding bad ass mofo compares to Kamina.



"Shion" said:


> ...Shion is more badass than Kamina



Lol at the fail in the above statement. 



Nmaster64 said:


> You have no concept of what GAR is, just stop talking. Go watch your girly men in sparkly outfits shoot light at each other...



Lol at the win in the above statement.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Apr 29, 2008)

My frist vid.

Naruto Shippuuden movie 2 trailer 

I kinda made alot of mistakes in the start and the end,but I think the vid was not so bad.

EDIT fixed


----------



## Gamble (Apr 29, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> My frist vid.
> 
> i kinda made alot of mistakes in the start and the end but i think the vide isnt so bad
> 
> rdit the link was bad



lol**


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 29, 2008)

Lol. Ganon is God Tier XP


----------



## Soulbadguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> Lol. Ganon is God Tier XP



He is now mid tier.

if you miss his forwardB you die(or i think you can di back)


----------



## Gamble (Apr 29, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> Naruto Shippuuden movie 2 trailer


Do you play wifi? I wouldn't mind marth dittos with you.


Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> Lol. Ganon is God Tier XP



lol. The fact you have to space it correctly to get no lag at the end is a tad blah, but it's interesting.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Do you play wifi? I wouldn't mind marth dittos with you.



I suck at wifi so i dont play it at all.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 29, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> I sux at wifi so i dont play it at all.



bummer then


----------



## Soulbadguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Ehh i post my wifi code when i get back home.


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 29, 2008)

No guys, he's God Tier. I mean Wizard's Foot? Sounds like a disease if y'ask me - and just look at his OLD MAN costume! Yep, God Tier for sure.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 29, 2008)

Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> No guys, he's God Tier. I mean Wizard's Foot? Sounds like a disease if y'ask me - and just look at his OLD MAN costume! Yep, God Tier for sure.



*SCOLL COMBO*


----------



## Soulbadguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> No guys, he's God Tier. I mean Wizard's Foot? Sounds like a disease if y'ask me - and just look at his OLD MAN costume! Yep, God Tier for sure.



I play him he's my 3best characther he's not God Tier,mainly cuz he refuses to use his sword and just tants with it.


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 29, 2008)

Naw guys, Ganon just doesn't need it ~.~


----------



## Soulbadguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> Naw guys, Ganon just doesn't need it ~.~




umm what??


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 29, 2008)

He's referring to his sword.

He could use it, 'cuz in all reality he's one of the worst characters in Brawl...


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 29, 2008)

In all reality, I think Ganondorf is underrated badly. Sure he got nerfed, but I've managed to beat equally skilled and even some more skilled players using characters like Marth and TripleD with him.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Apr 29, 2008)

It takes a while to learn how to play with him but he beast with you do.

1.his Fair and RAR Bair are quick and strong
2.his forwardB can tech chase  
3.his Dair has no lag if jump cancel it

Which makes him mabye at the the top of mid tier.



Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> In all reality, I think Ganondorf is underrated badly. Sure he got nerfed, but I've managed to beat equally skilled and even some more skilled players using characters like Marth and TripleD with him.



Marth should be able to beat ganon most of the time tho.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 29, 2008)

Not really. It just makes you a good Ganondorf player. But a different character with an equally skilled player is generally better.

It saddens me, but unless some serious tricks or glitches become known, Ganondorf is bottom tier.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Not really. It just makes you a good Ganondorf player. But a different character with an equally skilled player is generally better.
> 
> It saddens me, but unless some serious tricks or glitches become known, Ganondorf is bottom tier.



I Just said a no lag Dair...................

and his techchase's normally rack 40% most of the time.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 29, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> It saddens me, but unless some serious tricks or glitches become known, Ganondorf is bottom tier.



No afterlag on his dairs=pain. 

He's mid-tier as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 29, 2008)

also Ganon's pussy brisk jog animation puts him god tier, second only to ddd's crouch.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Also his stutterstep is really good with his Fsmash.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 29, 2008)

I guess I'm the only one that doesn't really find stutterstep effective. I never seem to "just barely" miss an opponent with fsmash. Adding an extra centimeter to it doesnt' seem to do me any good, especially since you're adding additional frames to startup lag. 

I don't like using the C-stick for smashes though, so that might have something to do with it. I haven't found hyphen smashing very useful, either.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I guess I'm the only one that doesn't really find stutterstep effective. I never seem to "just barely" miss an opponent with fsmash. Adding an extra centimeter to it doesnt' seem to do me any good, especially since you're adding additional frames to startup lag.
> 
> I don't like using the C-stick for smashes though, so that might have something to do with it. I haven't found hyphen smashing very useful, either.



It mostly count's on what characther your useing it with.Some characther can do theres really quick(c.falcon,sonic,ganon)some to slow to make it useful(Marth).

But it's better to do it with the C-stick to Smash then trying to do it with A.

As for hyphen smashing it counts on mainly what characther your useing aswell and faster to do with the c-stick to smash.

Basicly use the C-stick alot more.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 29, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> Some characther can do theres really quick (ganon)some to slow to make it useful(Marth).



*8|*

whaaaaat? 
Ganon's is like, 2x slower

Marth actually has one of the quickest smashes in the game. Just atrocious afterlag.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Apr 29, 2008)

No i mean the lag form the stutter step.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 29, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> No i mean the lag form the stutter step.



It's just the opening dash frames isn't it?


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 29, 2008)

Im getting quite good with Ike now.

Beat a Lvl 9 Pit in a straight-up 1v1 on FD.

Also, I think i've finally got the hang of his spiking... pulled off 4-5 of them this evening.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 29, 2008)

you might want to get some human opponents soon. CPUs don't DI away from spikes. They're retarded <.<


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 29, 2008)

Timbers said:


> No afterlag on his dairs=pain.
> 
> He's mid-tier as far as I'm concerned.



Then who's bottom tier?


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 29, 2008)

Yoshi & Captain Falcon for Low/Bottom Tier perhaps. I really don't think that many characters will end up being lower than Middle Tier this time around.


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 29, 2008)

^ Falcon low-tier? I dunno, I think he's a pretty well balanced character myself.


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 29, 2008)

Nah, Falcon get hella nerfed in the transition. Knee is next to useless now V___V


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 29, 2008)

All this Tier talk makes me want to say...

*Tiers R 4 Queers*

Enough said


----------



## Amped Lightning (Apr 29, 2008)

ctizz36 said:


> All this Tier talk makes me want to say...
> 
> *Tiers R 4 Queers*
> 
> Enough said



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 

no.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 29, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Then who's bottom tier?



Yoshi, C Falcon, (possibly) Bowser. 

Yoshi is stupid easy to gimp, Falc's ground game is terrible, and he doesn't have any good approach options with aerials. Knee is terrible now. Bowser is just a giant pin cushion really. Easy to knock around. His only attack worth mentioning is his side special, really. 

Ganon can at least cover a nice distance and has options that don't lag him if he misses. Tech chase, decent recovery. Mid tier.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 29, 2008)

ctizz36 said:


> All this Tier talk makes me want to say...
> 
> *Tiers R 4 Queers*
> 
> Enough said



lool, ain't it the truth... eh, but unfortunately, they plague all fighting games


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 29, 2008)

It pains me to hear Ganon is higher in tiers than Falcon, though I don't care for tiers. Paunch.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 29, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> It pains me to hear Ganon is higher in tiers than Falcon, though I don't care for tiers. Paunch.



I feel sorry for Falcon users from melee. 

I can (sort of) relate. Fox was nerfed to the point I couldn't even enjoy playing him anymore, but C Falc I'm sure has the more noticeable nerf. Stronger B moves doesn't make up for his craptacular ground game and lack of combos. 

I'd place Fox somewhere in mid tier.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 29, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I feel sorry for Falcon users from melee.
> 
> I can (sort of) relate. Fox was nerfed to the point I couldn't even enjoy playing him anymore, but C Falc I'm sure has the more noticeable nerf. Stronger B moves doesn't make up for his craptacular ground game and lack of combos.
> 
> I'd place Fox somewhere in mid tier.



Pssh, yeah right.

FOR HIGH TIER FTW


----------



## Gamble (Apr 29, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Pssh, yeah right.
> 
> FOR HIGH TIER FTW



The only thing even remotely interesting about his metagame since Brawl's release has been his JC shine, which isn't that effective to begin with. Hitstun is nonexistant in this game, as well as combos. The two biggest things that Fox thrived on. Aerials lack KO power, lack effective gimping tools,  so you're stuck with just hanging around the stage trying to land smashes.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 29, 2008)

Psh, I've hardly noticed any change in Fox from Melee to Brawl. He plays exactly the same for me, and I'm almost just as successful with him...

You just gotta play him for real, no cheap tricks. Pure quick close-combat skills and hit-and-run tactics. He's one of the best at it.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 29, 2008)

Yoshi bottom tier? Well, I'm not surprised... Still, I like using him and that's all that matters to me.

I think after tonight I'll be switching between Brawl and Mario Kart. I like racing but I love fighting.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Umm i think Fox is high tier he Dair to Utilt can rack 30-50 dmg before you can DI his Forward B is really hard to counter as a recover.

As for faclon look at my brawl video in my sig.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 29, 2008)

Timbers said:


> The only thing even remotely interesting about his metagame since Brawl's release has been his JC shine, which isn't that effective to begin with. Hitstun is nonexistant in this game, as well as combos. The two biggest things that Fox thrived on. Aerials lack KO power, lack effective gimping tools,  so you're stuck with just hanging around the stage trying to land smashes.



That may be true for mediocre fox users.

But not for pros like me and nmaster.


Soulbadguy said:


> Umm i think Fox is high tier he Dair to Utilt can rack 30-50 dmg before you can DI his Forward B is really hard to counter as a recover.
> 
> As for faclon look at my brawl video in my sig.



Amen to that, brotha


----------



## ZenGamr (Apr 30, 2008)

Yeah, they decided to keep Fox pretty much the same, and fucking mess up falco. Right now outta the starfox group, Wolf is my forte. I tried picking up falco a couple of times, out of respect that he used to be my main in melee, but now I've just about given up on him. Wolf is so fucking awesome, man his laser is fucking annoying, and he has really awesome attacks.


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 30, 2008)

Well whilst I agree that Falcon was better overall in Melee (where he was my main) I don't think he has been nurfed _too_ much. Im actually glad that his Falcon Punch got a tad more powerful, since it's the move I tend to spam the most anyway lol.

Being able to reverse the punch in Brawl is also handy.


----------



## ZenGamr (Apr 30, 2008)

Hehe I said falco got nerfed, not C.Falcon. I get them mixed up too a lot, since falcon is just falco + n lol. But yeah, his reverse punch is a really great addition to his already powerful Falcon Punch.


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 30, 2008)

^ Sorry Ike, I was referring to the conversation that took place in the previous page.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Apr 30, 2008)

The tier list is still out in the open for the most part.(why does it always going back to the tier list) 

Also i was going to post moar videos mabye with my ganon and my friends fox but the who records them is a little slow on posting the right now.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Apr 30, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> The tier list is still out in the open for the most part.(why does it always going back to the tier list)
> 
> Also i was going to post moar videos mabye with my ganon and my friends fox but the who records them is a little slow on posting the right now.



a tier list has not been made yet, the closest things are some tournament results from Japan that have been summed up.

I also wanted to show you guys how badly tripping can suck

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=NmG-t6BKZUM[/YOUTUBE]

Whopping 66% :amazed

and c.Falcon is bottom tier


----------



## Soulbadguy (Apr 30, 2008)

Icy_eagle said:


> a tier list has not been made yet, the closest things are some tournament results from Japan that have been summed up.



USA smash players>japan smash players, 

They have no heading on what the tier list looks like.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 30, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> Umm i think Fox is high tier he Dair to Utilt can rack 30-50 dmg before you can DI his Forward B is really hard to counter as a recover.


Dair to utilt can be shielded. The only thing that can't be shielded is dair to jab.


"Shion" said:


> That may be true for mediocre fox users.
> 
> But not for pros like me and nmaster.



Oh don't bullshit yourself. You know your Fox and mine were on the same level, don't act like I don't know what I'm talking about. All of your kills direct kills on me were usmash. 

Seriously you should take yourself off of that high horse, you're even more predictable with Fox than I am/was. Dair to dsmash every time hurf durf, you can shield the dsmash you know. 

Fox lost all his killpower in his aerials. Uair doesn't kill Mario from fullhop height (on FD) until 130%. Do you know how frustrating that is. Bair doesn't kill until the same percentage, but you can pull it off at lower percents depending how close to stage edge you are. Edgeguarding is stupid with Fox now. Only nair and bair are worth mentioning. Both have bad range and your opponent can easily dodge both. You're better just spamming lasers at them during their recovery. His shine is stupid. Most characters can recover from it, even if they are shined. Most characters also have punishing recoveries for people that do attempt to gimp their recovery. Fox having to get so fucking close now to gimp is just asking to get ledgespiked. 

No hitstun and infinite airdodge ruined characters that relied on building up that damage quickly. I'd have placed Fox high tier last month. Now I'd feel more comfortable placing him mid-tier. Fastfallers are actually having a _harder_ time in Brawl than the floatier characters now. I mean seriously, lets just make even more locks that the fastfallers can't escape. Jesus.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Apr 30, 2008)

COPY PASTA from ANKOKU characther Thread in Smash world


S Rank will see THE MOST representation in a tournament, by far. Especially toward the top. The A Rank characters tend to see varying representation in different regions of the country, but wherever they're big, they'll usually take a top4 or even winning spot. B Rank is interesting... it mostly shows characters that have been doing relatively well in tourneys, though likely only showing up in local ones and thus not seeing as much play as S and A Ranks have. C Rank is popular characters that haven't really placed well, D Rank is just plain unpopular.

S Rank
Meta Knight (19 top8, 19 top4, 5 wins, 101 pts)
Snake (12 top8, 14 top4, 9 wins, 99 pts)
A Rank
Mr. Game & Watch (11 top8, 6 top4, 4 wins, 49 pts)
King Dedede (3 top8, 10 top4, 3 wins, 48 pts)
Wario (1 top8, 4 top4, 6 wins, 43 pts)
ROB (8 top8, 10 top4, 1 win, 43 pts)
Pikachu (3 top8, 8 top4, 2 wins, 37 pts)
Marth (10 top8, 5 top4, 2 wins, 35 pts)
B Rank
Wolf (7 top8, 7 top4, 28 pts)
Ike (7 top8, 5 top4, 1 win, 27 pts)
Kirby (7 top4, 1 win, 26 pts)
Toon Link (3 top8, 4 top4, 2 win, 25 pts)
Peach (2 top8, 6 top4, 1 win, 25 pts)
Fox (5 top8, 5 top4, 1 win, 25 pts)
Lucario (2 top8, 4 top4, 2 wins, 24 pts)
Olimar (8 top8, 5 top4, 23 pts)
Sonic (3 top8, 2 top4, 2 wins, 19 pts)
Falco (5 top8, 3 top4, 1 win, 19 pts)
Donkey Kong (5 top8, 1 top4, 2 win, 18 pts)
C Rank
Pit (4 top8, 2 top4, 1 win, 15 pts)
Ice Climbers (3 top8, 4 top4, 15 pts)
Lucas (4 top8, 3 top4, 13 pts)
Diddy Kong (4 top8, 3 top4, 13 pts)
Bowser (1 top8, 3 top4, 10 pts)
Luigi (2 top4, 6 pts)
Captain Falcon (2 top4, 6 pts)
Zero Suit Samus (3 top8, 1 top4, 6 pts)
Jigglypuff (3 top8, 1 top4, 6 pts)
Ness (2 top8, 1 top4, 5 pts)
Mario (2 top8, 1 top4, 5 pts)
D Rank
Sheik (1 top8, 1 top4, 4 pts)
Link (1 top8, 1 top4, 4 pts)
Zelda (1 top4, 3 pts)
Yoshi (1 top4, 3 pts)
Pokémon Trainer (1 top4, 3 pts)
Ganondorf (3 top8, 3 pts)
Samus (2 top8, 2 pts)

Tournaments Used
XESTICLE
C3
Final Smash 3
UofM Biweekly 11
UofM Biweekly 12
UofM Biweekly 13
UofM Biweekly 14
Indiana Brawl Tournament
Arena 51 Biweekly
Lolful
Trash Day 4
Capital Brawl
Dallas Blockbuster Brawl
The Drunken Brawl
Michigan Biweekly 1 @ DigiOps
Your Brawl @ Rochester, NY
Bel Gusto
This Game Sucks
Smashtastrophe 2
Darkside Comics
DUMB
Final Round XI
MPS
PLAY N TRADE
Critical Hit
Omaha NE Family Fun Center
Get Some
EWU II
FB3: The Shocker
NikoK's Niagara Triweeklies
Panama Weeklies
Rochester's First Brawl
Albuquerque Monthly
New York Weekly
------------------
This really isnt a tier more so of which characther are doing well and are the most popular(METAKINGHT BEING THE MOSTUSED CHARARCTHER IN TORNEYS).

some characther that are really strong got low here because nobody used them like zelda, IC, Bowser, and even some high tiers like marth were used less for more safe options like metakinght.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 30, 2008)

Metaknight and Pikachu are not that good. Zelda/Sheik is WAY better. Jap stats mean nothing...



			
				Timbers @ Shion said:
			
		

> All of your direct kills on me were usmash.


That's generally how it's supposed to be with Fox...


----------



## Gamble (Apr 30, 2008)

Metaknight and Snake, what a surprise *B|*

Actually surprised to see GaW doing so well.

Sheik gets crapped on by most characters. Her range is even worse than Wario (excluding smashes and dash attack) and has less KO power. Zelda..I'll probably agree with you, but Pikachu is the perfect counterpick against her, and MK just dominates most characters.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 30, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> COPY PASTA from ANKOKU characther Thread in Smash world
> 
> 
> S Rank will see THE MOST representation in a tournament, by far. Especially toward the top. The A Rank characters tend to see varying representation in different regions of the country, but wherever they're big, they'll usually take a top4 or even winning spot. B Rank is interesting... it mostly shows characters that have been doing relatively well in tourneys, though likely only showing up in local ones and thus not seeing as much play as S and A Ranks have. C Rank is popular characters that haven't really placed well, D Rank is just plain unpopular.
> ...



I saw this thread and it was interesting to find that Wario got 6 wins which impresses me.



I think Japanese players are quite good actually. They seems to be on the same level or higher then us.
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=HQ5NL8Gr1Ig[/YOUTUBE]

This is just one in his account. Watch the others. All matches(that i've seen) are good.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Apr 30, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Metaknight and Pikachu are not that good. Zelda/Sheik is WAY better. Jap stats mean nothing...
> 
> That's generally how it's supposed to be...



these are actually from US >_>

But yeah, this mostly shows the useage of characters.

@Timbers: how can you surprised at GAW doing well?!


----------



## Gamble (Apr 30, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> That's generally how it's supposed to be with Fox...



I know that. He's telling me that this is only true because "I'm a mediocre Fox player" though, so I had to go further into it. Having your only KO move be so predictable is a bit heartbreaking.

*Icy:* I know he's pretty commonly played, but being the third on that list was a bit surprising. I'd have expect more in the 5-10 area.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 30, 2008)

Icy_eagle said:


> these are actually from US >_>


Read it wrong...



Nmaster64 said:


> ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) stats mean nothing...


Fixed.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 30, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Dair to utilt can be shielded. The only thing that can't be shielded is dair to jab.
> 
> 
> Oh don't bullshit yourself. You know your Fox and mine were on the same level, don't act like I don't know what I'm talking about. All of your kills direct kills on me were usmash.
> ...



Fox's drill kick is very effective with a follow up dsmash. 

And uh, if you really believe I should get off my "high horse", first, get an understanding of the character you talk about.

I killed you with my Usmash most of the tiume because it is Fox's most powerful smash attack.

That's how it is supposed to be.

Shows how much you know.


Nmaster64 said:


> Metaknight and Pikachu are not that good. Zelda/Sheik is WAY better. Jap stats mean nothing...
> 
> That's generally how it's supposed to be with Fox...



He just doesn't get it, Nmaster.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 30, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> That may be true for mediocre fox users.
> 
> *But not for pros like me and nmaster.*



LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!

I rarely read this thread but everytime I come someone always makes a funny.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 30, 2008)

Timbers said:


> A Samus that doesn't spam Zair? This is madness.
> 
> Actually was pretty fun watching that video. Most samus videos bore me after the first 30 seconds.
> 
> ...



That Samus was probably the best one I've seen. The Snake in the other video was also quite good.

Also I think the arguing should stop.
I don't want anyone getting banned here :sweat


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 30, 2008)

Timbers said:


> A Samus that doesn't spam Zair? This is madness.
> 
> Actually was pretty fun watching that video. Most samus videos bore me after the first 30 seconds.
> 
> ...



You say that I only do certain things and take his other moves for granted.

And yet, I beat you with them. 

I also don't see the reason in flaming me.

You've been doing this ever since I got back from being banned.

Calm the hell down unless you're asking to get reported and banned.

Also, you NEVER said that his Usmash was his best attack, you were just ranting on and on about his other moves and how they all "suck".

And I too have played Fox since the beginning, so don't come to me saying that I suck.

I have earned the goddamn respect from most players on this section BECAUSE I can play good.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 30, 2008)

_fight fight fight fight :WOW ... preach shion preach  ...  _


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 30, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _fight fight fight fight :WOW ... preach shion preach  ...  _



You asked for it.

MORTAL KOMBAT!!!!

*plays techno theme song*

:shrooms


----------



## Masurao (Apr 30, 2008)

*This thread has gone to hell....*


----------



## Ronin (Apr 30, 2008)

What, you guys are arguing and didnt invite me? I see what Timbers is saying, can't elaborate at this very moment, cuz I'm currently shooting some bastard who stole my car..(GTA 4 kiddies.)

Also Timbers, I think your going a bit to far. Shion if anything you should be the one to stop arguing, like now, since you know how you get banned so easily.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 30, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> You say that I only do certain things and take his other moves for granted.
> 
> And yet, I beat you with them.
> 
> ...


You beat me because of my SDs, congrats. The first match is really the only one I can give you credit for regarding your Fox play, since my deaths were actually the cause of you. the last match we had. I SD'd twice and then you edgehogged my recovery (not saying anything bad about the edgehog, but really any character can do that. It's not Fox exclusive) 

And yes. You're obviously too arrogant to get the subtle hints to try and tone down your massive internet ego, so having to blatantly state that you're not a fucking God at Smash seems necessary. I never said you're a bad player, but calling me mediocre and you a "pro" is just fucking retarded. You know full well we're on par with Fox. The fact Fox isn't even my main since Brawl's release, and is..your main, kind of puts the whole "who's the better smasher" in retrospect. I 2 stocked you with Zelda, 1 stocked with Lucario. I don't even alt Zelda, it's just her great ability to punish dash attacks and smashes that I was able to dominate so well with her. 

Because his usmash isn't his best attack? It KO's at low percents, alright, cool. The lowest percent you killed me with it was 130%, and I probably landed it on you around the same percent. The fact it's so easily predicted is what makes subpar at best. Unless you land a perfect drill on somebody( which is much easier said than done thanks to easy DI in Brawl) then it's impossible to combo into it. It's not bad, but it's not good. It's just his best killmove. Other characters have much better killmoves. 

Again, never said you suck. Just don't call me "mediocre" and "you should learn your character." It's displeasingly ignorant and unamusing. 

And for the 3rd or 4th time, never said you were a bad player. But you've got no right going around calling everybody else "mediocre" and you're some glorified professional. Because you're not.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 30, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> *This thread has gone to hell....*


_and has no intention of returning back  _


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 30, 2008)

Ronin said:


> What, you guys are arguing and didnt invite me? I see what Timbers is saying, can't elaborate at this very moment, cuz I'm currently shooting some bastard who stole my car..but Shion saying that you and Nmaster are pros is a bit out there bro. Your one of the top players on this forum and more than likely several others but don't know if your Ken/Azen worthy, you might not even be able to take on hungrybox or some of the local florida players over here.



I shouldn't have said the pro part.

I take it back, I have vsed people here who are extremely awesome at Brawl.

KDeps's diddy, your Ike, etc.

I would also like to vs Ken or Azen.

If you know a way to contact me with one of them, Aim or some way, can you PM me?

I gotta see how I stand next to those dudes.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 30, 2008)

Timbers said:


> You beat me because of my SDs, congrats. The first match is really the only one I can give you credit for regarding your Fox play, since my deaths were actually the cause of you. the last match we had. I SD'd twice and then you edgehogged my recovery (not saying anything bad about the edgehog, but really any character can do that. It's not Fox exclusive)
> 
> And yes. You're obviously too arrogant to get the subtle hints to try and tone down your massive internet ego, so having to blatantly state that you're not a fucking God at Smash seems necessary. I never said you're a bad player, but calling me mediocre and you a "pro" is just fucking retarded. You know full well we're on par with Fox. The fact Fox isn't even my main since Brawl's release, and is..your main, kind of puts the whole "who's the better smasher" in retrospect. I 2 stocked you with Zelda, 1 stocked with Lucario. I don't even alt Zelda, it's just her great ability to punish dash attacks and smashes that I was able to dominate so well with her.
> 
> ...



Dude, I never called you mediocre.

You misunderstood.


----------



## Ronin (Apr 30, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I shouldn't have said the pro part.
> 
> I take it back, I have vsed people here who are extremely awesome at Brawl.
> 
> ...



I edited my post once I realized you were kinda kidding about the "pro" thing, but you can get both of the aim names off of smashboards. I'll just pm em to you since i got em anyways, you could try out emblem lord too, hes decent with Ike.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 30, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Dude, I never called you mediocre.
> 
> You misunderstood.





			
				Shion said:
			
		

> That may be true for mediocre fox users.
> 
> But not for pros like me and nmaster.



You directly quoted me and claimed what I had said was only true for mediocre players, kind of puts it to light that you were throwing me in there as well.

lol, infraction.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 30, 2008)

Lol if anything Shion our Foxes are pretty much close. Timbers and I have equal Foxes...so that quote was wrong. Fox is my 3rd alt Btw.

This thread has alot of anger...how about we all meet up in GA, and fight it out.


----------



## Ronin (Apr 30, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol if anything Shion our Foxes are pretty much close. Timbers and I have equal Foxes...so that quote was wrong. Fox is my 3rd alt Btw.
> 
> This thread has alot of anger...how about we all meet up in GA, and fight it out.



Live action Brawl ftw.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 30, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol if anything Shion our Foxes are pretty much close. Timbers and I have equal Foxes...so that quote was wrong. Fox is my 3rd alt Btw.
> 
> This thread has alot of anger...how about we all meet up in GA, and fight it out.



Since I refuse to make a 2000 mile trip, I say you should get on wifi sometime this week for Marth dittos


----------



## Masurao (Apr 30, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Since I refuse to make a 2000 mile trip, I say you should get on wifi sometime this week for Marth dittos



Lol yeah...I'll try.


----------



## Ronin (Apr 30, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Since I refuse to make a 2000 mile trip, I say you should get on wifi sometime this week for Marth dittos



I'd rather you all fight it out on the threads and use _Flaming Penis_ as its truly the only way to go.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 30, 2008)

Ronin said:


> I'd rather you all fight it out on the threads and use _*Flaming Penis*_ as its truly the only way to go.



The legend will never die.


----------



## Ronin (Apr 30, 2008)

Crappy gamebattles is giving me problems logging in. Anyone having issues?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 30, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Crappy gamebattles is giving me problems logging in. Anyone having issues?



nope =\ workin' fine.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 30, 2008)

Haven't seen that ava in a while Ronin lulz...

No I haven't even joined Gamebattles yet...what is everyones record?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 30, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> No I haven't even joined Gamebattles yet...what is everyones record?



I only play doubles there with Anki and Phantom. Both of them haven't been on much, moreso Anki than Phantom. Anki's brother seems to have been the only one using the wii for the past week lol, and Phantom as a lot of prep work for end of semester. 

Playing singles with strangerskind of sounds unappealing to me though. Doubles I can at least play with people I know.


----------



## Ronin (Apr 30, 2008)

Timbers said:


> nope =\ workin' fine.



I cant log in and I requested my password and it still isnt in my e-mail yet.... 

Regarding record, Deps and I have a team and we had 1 match and it ended in a loss. We kinda messed on things like, first, being the same color.......


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 30, 2008)

Why would that give you a loss?

Nin and I are 91st in the team department, but he got karted away. Timbers and I are 2-0 so far, we'll see how long that holds up.

I have decided to not play singles till the next season, since this one ends soon anyway.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 30, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Why would that give you a loss?
> 
> Nin and I are 91st in the team department, but he got karted away. Timbers and I are 2-0 so far, we'll see how long that holds up.
> 
> I have decided to not play singles till the next season, since this one ends soon anyway.



Think he was just saying they messed up on a lot of stuff, and then tried adding a comical element like screwing up with their team color  

Of course I could be wrong in which case that'd be a gay way to take a loss. The team Anki and I played got their team color wrong the first two tries, and that team we played yesterday got it wrong like 3 times lol. 

And I'll be up for doubles anytime really. Just depends how much freetime you'll have, which I'm hoping you'll have more over the summer.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 30, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Think he was just saying they messed up on a lot of stuff, and then tried adding a comical element like screwing up with their team color
> 
> Of course I could be wrong in which case that'd be a gay way to take a loss. The team Anki and I played got their team color wrong the first two tries, and that team we played yesterday got it wrong like 3 times lol.
> 
> And I'll be up for doubles anytime really. Just depends how much freetime you'll have, which I'm hoping you'll have more over the summer.



First one was right. It was a mess

Tim if you want me and you could be a doubles team


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 30, 2008)

Stop trying to steal my partner 

Also... I'm not 100% sure... but wasn't I the first person to mention that Falcon had the FLAMING penis? XD


----------



## Gamble (Apr 30, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Tim if you want me and you could be a doubles team



Sounds like a plan. I've got more free time than anything for smash, even with Anki and Phantom  I can play with you too. You have msn?


----------



## K-deps (Apr 30, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Sounds like a plan. I've got more free time than anything for smash, even with Anki and Phantom  I can play with you too. You have msn?



yea kinda?
pm yours and ill pm back


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 30, 2008)

LOLOLOLOLOL

So much lulz...


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 30, 2008)

FALLLLCCCOOOONNNN TTTHHHRRRUUUUUSSSSTTTT!!! I'm something like 900th+ place in the Singles Ladder. I've been challenging the people in the top 100 recently xP


----------



## Gamble (Apr 30, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> LOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> So much lulz...



hey, I don't use exclamation marks.

FRAUD


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 30, 2008)

Deps, do you remember what team you lost against?


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 30, 2008)

Timbers said:


> hey, I don't use exclamation marks.
> 
> FRAUD



The post is deleted, whutchu gonna do? 

It's funnier this way!


----------



## Gamble (Apr 30, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> It's funnier this way!



well played :WOW


----------



## Ronin (Apr 30, 2008)

*Falcon Penis at its finest!!!!*

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=ONYvw249-ys[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 30, 2008)

Man... Ronin... you are REALLY riding this flaming penis to hell and back.


----------



## Ronin (Apr 30, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Man... Ronin... you are REALLY riding this flaming penis to hell and back.



I see what you did thar....I won't argue because your delivery was pretty damn nice.

Edit: would have been nicer if he did it to Peach.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 30, 2008)

_holy shit  ... your avy is fucked up ronin  ... that shit is gonna give me Nightmares  _


----------



## Gamble (Apr 30, 2008)

Ronin said:


> *Falcon Penis at its finest!!!!*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=ONYvw249-ys[/YOUTUBE]​



That video was delicious.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 30, 2008)

_that video was win ... too bad the ganon he was fighting was shit  _


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 30, 2008)

^ See, _thats_ how I do my shit with Falcon!


----------



## Gamble (Apr 30, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _that video was win ... too bad the ganon he was fighting was shit  _



Dude could be beating up a CPU for all I cared. Seeing falcon punches connect is glorious.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 30, 2008)

Ronin said:


> *Falcon Penis at its finest!!!!*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=ONYvw249-ys[/YOUTUBE]​



FUCK YEAH! FALCON AWESOME!


----------



## Ronin (Apr 30, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _holy shit  ... your avy is fucked up ronin  ... that shit is gonna give me Nightmares  _



Just wait for the sig.....


----------



## Gamble (Apr 30, 2008)

is that code geass?

except you know, entertaining.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Apr 30, 2008)

Check out my new video

I think its my best yet...


----------



## Gamble (Apr 30, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> Check out my new video
> 
> I think its my best yet...



needs more dancing blades and less fsmashes.

All I can say really.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 30, 2008)

Timbers said:


> You directly quoted me and claimed what I had said was only true for mediocre players, kind of puts it to light that you were throwing me in there as well.
> 
> lol, infraction.



Just to clarify my meaning in the word "mediocre".

Did I SAY you were mediocre? No.

Did I STATES your name in the response? No.

What I mean by mediocre is that people who have used Fox just for "fun" battles, and not competitive.

So now that that is settled, please lay off with flaming me every little chance you get.

ARGUEMENT OVER.

@Calamity

Read above.

I never said you guys are no good.

Please do not misunderstand this.

I know I go around saying whatever I say, but you all know that that's how I act, and who I am.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 30, 2008)

Shion stop arguing and get back to riding my cock...


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 30, 2008)

Interesting conversations going on in this thread.  :S


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 30, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Shion stop arguing and get back to riding my cock...



Im done argueing.

I just wanted to clear up all his misunderstandings.

.....what time u want me to ride it?


----------



## Masurao (Apr 30, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Im done argueing.
> 
> I just wanted to clear up all his misunderstandings.
> 
> .....what time u want me to ride it?



You disturb me...lol. You should only be riding CF penis.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 30, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Just to clarify my meaning in the word "mediocre".
> 
> Did I SAY you were mediocre? No.
> 
> ...


_Don't even stress about this man ... some people just don't understand the way you talk shit all the time ... i get it ... some don't _


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 30, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Don't even stress about this man ... some people *just don't understand the way you talk shit all the time ... i get it ...* some don't _



That's why I love you brotha.

The reason I stress over it is because after an arguement like that, them mods find my ass fast as hell and try to take me out for shit I said that were misunderstood.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Apr 30, 2008)

My falcon gots teh stage spike


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 30, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> That's why I love you brotha.
> 
> The reason I stress over it is because after an arguement like that, them mods find my ass fast as hell and try to take me out for shit I said that were misunderstood.


_Mods are like cops ... dumb ass bitches who don't help anyone  _


----------



## Gamble (Apr 30, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> ARGUEMENT OVER.



It was over two pages ago.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 30, 2008)

I SEE YOU THAR SHION!


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 30, 2008)

IM THAR CALAMITY.

Just got back from mk wifi


----------



## Soulbadguy (May 1, 2008)

Did you guys know that Marth is videogame's very first bishounen characther?


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2008)

Did you know that Brawl was over 30 characters???^^^


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Did you know that Brawl was over 30 characters???^^^



Rofl...for some reason I found this pretty funny.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 1, 2008)

I knew both of those.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (May 1, 2008)

Did you know that I have absolutely no idea who this guy is?


----------



## Gamble (May 1, 2008)

It's either a green sonic or one of the 20 runoff characters of the series.


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Did you know that I have absolutely no idea who this guy is?



Its one of my pubes.


----------



## Amped Lightning (May 1, 2008)

Timbers said:


> It's either a green sonic or one of the 20 runoff characters of the series.



It looks like Manik...

Hes supposed to be Sonic's brother on some Sonic series...


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 1, 2008)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Did you know that I have absolutely no idea who this guy is?



He's Scourge, a villian from the Archie Sonic comic series.



And no, he's not Manic, from the Sonic Underground series...


----------



## Amped Lightning (May 1, 2008)

Gravy said:


> He's Scourge, a villian from the Archie Sonic comic series.
> 
> 
> 
> And no, he's not Manic, from the Sonic Underground series...



Holy shit! 

I haven't read the Sonic comics since I was 11... almost 5 years ago.

I didn't think he'd get an actual name.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 1, 2008)

I was a fan of the Sonic comics until I was unable to purchase them, instead going by the canon universe of the games and letting the comic universe fly by. I last read them at age 9, and I've only started reading the comics again recently, before Scourge's transformation.

Originally Scourge was Evil Sonic, a character from an alternate universe where good/evil is switched. Evil Sonic made it to Archie Sonic's universe, absorbed some power from the Master Emerald, and became Scourge...

Don't expect any Archie characters appearing in any games, it's a big deal of idiotcy whenever Sonic fans try to incorperate the archie universe into the game universe... yeah, tons of topics I've seen made about wanting Sally Acorn in the next Sonic game...


----------



## Gamble (May 1, 2008)

Gravy said:


> He's Scourge, a villian from the Archie Sonic comic series.




what the shit. This must have been Bible worthy for furries.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 1, 2008)

Oh geez don't start with me there... The Archie Sonic comics is one of the major influeneces of the furry fanculture... 

And yeah, that's Scourge/Evil Sonic for you...


----------



## Gamble (May 1, 2008)

Gravy said:


> Oh geez don't start with me there... The Archie Sonic comics is one of the major influeneces of the furry fanculture...



Disney!

Archie Sonic Comics!

by our power's combined, we..._created the furry fandom._


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2008)

Sonic had COMICS???


----------



## Amped Lightning (May 1, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Sonic had COMICS???



Has.


Anyone have any ideas on beating Intense/Very Hard last boss of Boss Battles mode?


----------



## Dark Aether (May 1, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Sonic had COMICS???



Yes. And the characters and plot in the comics is STILL better than the shit Sonic Team comes up with.


That's evil Sonic there BTW.


----------



## Gamble (May 1, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> Yes. And the characters and plot in the comics is STILL better than the shit Sonic Team comes up with.



lol werewolf sonic.

Brace for impact.


----------



## Dark Aether (May 1, 2008)

Timbers said:


> lol werewolf sonic.
> 
> Brace for impact.



A combined rip off of Twilight Princess and Jak II.

HE SHULD BE SONICS FINAL SMASH IN SMASH 4  

And as for boss battles, hard/intense is almost impossible for me, Ridley is as badass as he is fucking hard to beat.


----------



## Gamble (May 1, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> That's evil Sonic there BTW.



Irrelevant.


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2008)

Amped Lightning said:


> Has.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any ideas on beating Intense/Very Hard last boss of Boss Battles mode?



Spam charizard's rock smash.

Effective as hell.


----------



## Amped Lightning (May 2, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Spam charizard's rock smash.
> 
> Effective as hell.



Yes, I know that. Hes a smaller target than most of the bosses, so by the time I use it, hes warped some place else >_>

The biggest problem I have fighting him is that damn wave attack... where he gets to the middle of the screen, and fires these wave type things that cover the entire stage... I air dodge one of them, and before I can air dodge again, another one hits me >_>


----------



## Shirker (May 2, 2008)

try planting ur feet and ground dodging before he unleashes the red rings of death.


----------



## NinjaM (May 2, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Spam charizard's rock smash.
> 
> Effective as hell.



Not on Intense it's not.

You just gotta play it enough to memorize attacks and dodge timing. Play your best character unless they don't have any good aerials. I ended up doing it with Fox, mostly uAir and fAir...


----------



## Amped Lightning (May 2, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Not on Intense it's not.



Actually it is...



Nmaster64 said:


> You just gotta play it enough to memorize attacks and dodge timing. Play your best character unless they don't have any good aerials. I ended up doing it with Fox, mostly uAir and fAir...



Thats most of what I've been doing. The only problem I have is dodging his Shoop Da Whoop, his double eye laser thing, and when he fires those rings >_> and thats because I have no idea how you can really dodge them.


----------



## Shirker (May 2, 2008)

I don't think you can. I think you gotta get 'inside' his face or below his chin... or something. haven't played him in a while.


----------



## Amped Lightning (May 2, 2008)

Shirker said:


> I don't think you can. I think you gotta get 'inside' his face or below his chin... or something. haven't played him in a while.



thanks, I'll try the stuff you mentioned.


----------



## NinjaM (May 2, 2008)

Amped Lightning said:


> Actually it is...


Getting through all of intense that way is unrealistic. The lag time between their moves becomes small enough you can't spam it without taking buttloads of damage, and you'll either eventually get KO'd by one big attack or run out of hearts.

If you don't believe me, try it. It's easy at first, sure, but you're very unlikely to win that way unless Charizard is one of your mains...



Amped Lightning said:


> Thats most of what I've been doing. The only problem I have is dodging his Shoop Da Whoop, his double eye laser thing, and when he fires those rings >_> and thats because I have no idea how you can really dodge them.


Shoop Da Whoop on intense is a big jump right after the mouth comes out followed by a double jump and whatever your character's best stall tactic is (usually upB).

Eye Laser's don't have great knockback...they can be a pain to dodge but should never kill you. I rush him when I see him starting, get to the very edge of the stage closest to him and beat on him, you should only have to dodge once or maybe twice from there...

I've never had real trouble with the Rings of Death. After one time seeing the move I dodge them with about 95% success. Just stand still and spot-dodge 1, 2, 3.


----------



## Amped Lightning (May 2, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Getting through all of intense that way is unrealistic. The lag time between their moves becomes small enough you can't spam it without taking buttloads of damage, and you'll either eventually get KO'd by one big attack or run out of hearts.
> 
> If you don't believe me, try it. It's easy at first, sure, but you're very unlikely to win that way unless Charizard is one of your mains...



I can beat the other 9 with 1 heart container... using Charizard. And I don't main him...

It could be just me...




Nmaster64 said:


> Shoop Da Whoop on intense is a big jump right after the mouth comes out followed by a double jump and whatever your character's best stall tactic is (usually upB).
> 
> Eye Laser's don't have great knockback...they can be a pain to dodge but should never kill you. I rush him when I see him starting, get to the very edge of the stage closest to him and beat on him, you should only have to dodge once or maybe twice from there...
> 
> I've never had real trouble with the Rings of Death. After one time seeing the move I dodge them with about 95% success. Just stand still and spot-dodge 1, 2, 3.



Thanks


----------



## NinjaM (May 2, 2008)

Amped Lightning said:


> I can beat the other 9 with 1 heart container... using Charizard. And I don't main him...



I meant _without_ an Action Replay of course... 

Nightz y'all...


----------



## Amped Lightning (May 2, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> I meant _without_ an Action Replay of course...



I don't even have to touch the damn controller to win


----------



## NinjaM (May 2, 2008)

Amped Lightning said:


> I don't even have to touch the damn controller to win



[YOUTUBE]VB_eQAOU29k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (May 2, 2008)

....................................


----------



## Soulbadguy (May 2, 2008)

I got to pepare for the this week torney in Newyork,anyone else live in Newyork and going?


----------



## Starrk (May 2, 2008)

I have never entered a tournament in my life. I really should enter one.

-Zarakira.


----------



## "Shion" (May 2, 2008)

I wish there were more tourney's where I live at.

Sadly, only bogus Gamestop tourneys are what have me going.

Everyone there sucks dick... including the damn manager whom I made SURE to kick his ass when he vs'ed me.


----------



## Gamble (May 2, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> I got to pepare for the this week torney in Newyork,anyone else live in Newyork and going?



Opposite side of the country here, but good luck. From the videos you posted, you look like you should do well. Just try using dancing blades more when they get closer in on you, instead of just fsmashing them. Also nair has KO potential when tipped, so try throwing those in more often when they go midair. 

Good luck.


----------



## Amped Lightning (May 2, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I wish there were more tourney's where I live at.
> 
> Sadly, only bogus Gamestop tourneys are what have me going.
> 
> Everyone there sucks dick... including the damn manager whom I made SURE to kick his ass when he vs'ed me.



Pretty cool.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 2, 2008)

I like how there was a mini-discussion on my sig last page.  Am I popular now?


----------



## ctizz36 (May 2, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I wish there were more tourney's where I live at.
> 
> Sadly, only bogus Gamestop tourneys are what have me going.
> 
> Everyone there sucks dick... including the damn manager whom I made SURE to kick his ass when he vs'ed me.



Good luck beating them "Shion"


----------



## Amped Lightning (May 2, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> I like how there was a mini-discussion on my sig last page.  Am I popular now?



Yeah sure...


----------



## Hyde (May 2, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I wish there were more tourney's where I live at.
> 
> Sadly, only bogus Gamestop tourneys are what have me going.
> 
> Everyone there sucks dick... including the damn manager whom I made SURE to kick his ass when he vs'ed me.



I kicked every employee (plus manager) in the face today in a bunch of friendlies with Lucas...


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 2, 2008)

Amped Lightning said:


> Yeah sure...



Glad you see it my way.


----------



## Ronin (May 2, 2008)

Sonic = Evil?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFsEyPmlfwU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Masurao (May 3, 2008)

^Well that was interesting.


----------



## the_sloth (May 3, 2008)

Lol, that was funny.


----------



## Dark Aether (May 3, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Sonic = Evil?
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFsEyPmlfwU[/YOUTUBE]​



HAHA!! I found it quite amusing that Sonic did his finger wag right when sandbag stopped.


----------



## Gamble (May 3, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> satan worshippers



wat**


----------



## Dark Aether (May 3, 2008)

Timbers said:


> wat**



screw it, the 666 part was un-interesting.


----------



## ctizz36 (May 3, 2008)

Well that was... I don't know what to say to that


----------



## Gamble (May 3, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> screw it, the 666 part was un-interesting.



Ohh.

I didn't notice that until you pointed it out.

But yeah, not very interesting.


----------



## NinjaM (May 3, 2008)

Epic first post is epic!


----------



## NinjaM (May 3, 2008)

~minty~ said:


> ...........................................



And a suspenseful sequel! 

I'm just pickin' on ya...if you didn't know by the way there is a thread just for Brawl friend codes if your looking to get some friends on that and play some games...


----------



## Hyde (May 3, 2008)

*Chucks a 1-Up Mushroom at the thread*


----------



## "Shion" (May 3, 2008)

Lol @Satan worshippers.


----------



## Nightmare (May 4, 2008)

_ there is a thread for brawl codes only  ... holy shit how am i finding that out now  _


----------



## Hyde (May 4, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _ there is a thread for brawl codes only  ... holy shit how am i finding that out now  _



Argh, Hinata is using my S0crat3s face!


----------



## Nightmare (May 4, 2008)

_errr what  ... Hinata needs to do this in the maga now  _


----------



## "Shion" (May 4, 2008)

lol, thank god this thread still lives.


----------



## ctizz36 (May 4, 2008)

That's for sure because it is almost at 20000 posts... isn't that the maximum in a thread


----------



## Nightmare (May 4, 2008)

_nope ... some Fc's have over 50K posts  ... we are immortal  _


----------



## Akuma (May 4, 2008)

Yes but here we actually talk about something constructive, alls you do in FC is jack eachother off and say how much you like saskay, or Naruto.


----------



## ctizz36 (May 4, 2008)

That is true Akuma


----------



## ZenGamr (May 4, 2008)

The Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann thread I think is even larger than this thread.


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 4, 2008)

Snake plays so differently to other characters...it's like playing Chess or Go...@___@


----------



## NinjaM (May 4, 2008)

Ike said:


> The Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann thread I think is even larger than this thread.



The TTGL thread is bigger than some entire forums...


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 4, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _errr what  ... Hinata needs to do this in the maga now  _



No she does not! 

Let's get back to Smash Bros...

I have discovered a new Mario tech! (it works for Squirtle too.) "THE TAP TORNADO!" 

...
...
...

On the Classic and Gamecube controllers (I don't know with the Gamecube controllers but they have the same scheme) you tap jump and hit C stick down at the same time. Mario and Squirtle do their Dairs immediately as they leave the ground.

Well it works for me and it'll let me use Mario more... I wonder if it works with other characters... (Like Kirby...)


----------



## NinjaM (May 4, 2008)

Gravy said:


> On the Classic and Gamecube controllers (I don't know with the Gamecube controllers but they have the same scheme) you tap jump and hit C stick down at the same time. Mario and Squirtle do their Dairs immediately as they leave the ground.



Does he actually do the entire move though, or does the ground cancel him? Mario Tornado in Brawl isn't very good unless you land a few hits AND the final one with the knockback...


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 4, 2008)

Yeah, he does the entire move, knockback hit and all. Squirtle does the same.


----------



## Shirker (May 4, 2008)

Gravy said:


> On the Classic and Gamecube controllers (I don't know with the Gamecube controllers but they have the same scheme) you tap jump and hit C stick down at the same time. Mario and Squirtle do their Dairs immediately as they leave the ground.
> 
> Well it works for me and it'll let me use Mario more... I wonder if it works with other characters... (Like Kirby...)



Been doin this forever. I didn't know it was a user tech


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 4, 2008)

Well it works, and it works well, and that means I'm gonna use it.


----------



## Hyde (May 4, 2008)

Gravy said:


> No she does not!
> 
> Let's get back to Smash Bros...
> 
> ...



I already do that, I thought it was common sense...


----------



## Gary (May 4, 2008)

i still have to save up for a wii brawl mario cart and guitar hero


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 4, 2008)

Hyde said:


> I already do that, I thought it was common sense...



Well I don't it in any videos, and I don't see anyone else use it...

I drew Falco and this time he doesn't suck.


----------



## Hyde (May 4, 2008)

~minty~ said:


> no im just looking 4 peoples to chat with



Here, have some 7th Grade English lessons...


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 5, 2008)

Guys. **** ****. I just realised why Captain Falcon sucks in Brawl. Thanks to a certain thread on SWF, I have come to the realization that Captain Falcon is NOT THE REAL CAPTAIN FALCON. There is another character that exudes such an awe-inspiring sense of manliness on the roster, and his name is Snake. Snake is the real Captain Falcon. The other Falcon is just an imposter D=


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 5, 2008)

Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> Guys. **** ****. I just realised why Captain Falcon sucks in Brawl. Thanks to a certain thread on SWF, I have come to the realization that Captain Falcon is NOT THE REAL CAPTAIN FALCON. There is another character that exudes such an awe-inspiring sense of manliness on the roster, and his name is Snake. Snake is the real Captain Falcon. The other Falcon is just an imposter D=



You get your dick out of my coffee mug.


----------



## the_sloth (May 5, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> You get your dick out of my coffee mug.



I fucking lol'd.


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> You get your dick out of my coffee mug.



What the hell does this MEAN????^^^


----------



## Gamble (May 5, 2008)

So Lucas and Ness are going to fail tier it seems. Good job sakurai.


----------



## NinjaM (May 5, 2008)

Timbers said:


> So Lucas and Ness are going to fail tier it seems. Good job sakurai.



With Lucas's uSmash and Ness's aerials? Psh...


----------



## ZenGamr (May 5, 2008)

^ Where are you getting that idea? (referring to Timber's comment)


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 5, 2008)

Well guys, most characters can infini-grab Ness/Lucas =/


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 5, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> What the hell does this MEAN????^^^



This means that there is a penis in my coffee mug, and I currently want it far away from said mug.

I drink coffee from there, not penis.


----------



## Gamble (May 5, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> With Lucas's uSmash and Ness's aerials? Psh...





Ike said:


> ^ Where are you getting that idea? (referring to Timber's comment)





Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> Well guys, most characters can infini-grab Ness/Lucas =/


This man is a winner.


----------



## Aeon (May 5, 2008)

Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> Well guys, most characters can infini-grab Ness/Lucas =/



First time I'm reading about this.


----------



## Gamble (May 5, 2008)

Link83 said:


> First time I'm reading about this.



I didn't know about it till yesterday. I knew Marth and Yoshi could pull it off, but 30 other characters can too? Holy christ.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 5, 2008)

Well, I guess that's Sakurai's general trolling of Mother.

It gets a better spark than NoA's fucking avoidance of anything Mother in the states


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 5, 2008)

I'LL DO WHATEVER THE HELL I WANT WITH YOUR MUG D: I hate Sakurai, he never should've directed Brawl in the first place u_u DDD & Meta-Knight = Top Tier? Conspiracy! Tripping? Conspiracy! It's also obvious that Sakurai feared the Earthbound characters would destroy his Kirby characters, so he extended their stun animation after being thrown. Conspiracy! Okay I'm done.


----------



## Soulbadguy (May 5, 2008)

I just when to a troney a couple day's ago.(i did double's at the torney and did badly i should have just did singles)

1.Falco looks like he's going to be top tier his chain grab was beastly 0-60 in one combo its destorys other characthers that could not break out of it.

2.Lucas did good but hes lower on the tier mainly to use him at 100% you need to change your botton lay out so you can b-stick for his ATs nobody thier knew about the chian grab tho.

3.Captian falcon he did really well and for some reason.... Also he was the most used characther in the whole torney(mabye falco was).

4.Snake learn how to fight him he's geting more and more pouplar with each torney and for good reason hes really really hard to fight

5.At this torney meta and marth didnt see much play for some reason.

6.umm a zero-suit player won the troney(mabye on WTF factor)

Also i tryed out Marth's new tech/chain grab it didnt do to bad i still need to trian with it a little more mabye its bloodly hard to keep doing wont stop ness and lucas to badly at torneys(it also works on falco and i think metakinght).


----------



## Gamble (May 5, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> I just when to a troney a couple day's ago.(i did double's at the torney and did badly i should have just did singles)
> 
> 1.Falco looks like he's going to be top tier his chain grab was beastly 0-60 in one combo its destorys other characthers that could not break out of it.
> 
> ...


1. Definitely not top tier. High tier, definitely. The only thing holding him back is his crappy recovery. You sure about that 0-60 though. I've never been chained past 35%.

2. He's actually been placed high tier up until it was made known that it was more than just 3 characters had infinites on him. If a person's playing for money, they shouldn't have a problem using a new config for a character that'll win them tournaments. Still, he looks pretty useless for competitive play now.

3. Yeah I've heard a lot of Falcons have been showing up to tournies. Which is weird. Everyone accepted the fact of how badly Sheik got nerfed, but everyone still plays Falcon despite his nerf. I don't know if they play him just cause it's Captain motherfuckin Falcon, or they think he's still a good character in the game. 

4. Obviously. Everyone loves snake and his stupid good tilts.

5. lolwut?

6. LOLWUT. She's a solid character, but her lack of an effective shorthop makes her approach rather useless. Her jabs don't combo, lol. Good against characters without effective projectiles I guess, but she's screwed If she's forced to go on the approach. 

It'll ruin Ness and Lucas, actually. Even characters that have to take them to the edge of the stage, most fsmashes on them will kill at 60%. It's basically instadeath. Funny how I was talking so highly of Lucas last week, with all of his ATs and shit. And then this comes to surface.


----------



## Aeon (May 5, 2008)

Cool, I'm a ZSS player. Also the Snake part, I've learned the hard way. A friend uses him against me and I can't beat him. His tilt forward has unbelievable range and he usually spikes me with his forward air.


----------



## NinjaM (May 5, 2008)

Chaingrabbing is the gheyest thing in all of Smash Bros. Anybody who resorts to it is a lowly piece of trash undeserving to play the game. They are a scum lower than that of FPS campers and button mashers. They are dog shit beneath my shoe who haven't the right to even hold a controller. They are shit. They are dead to me.


----------



## Gamble (May 5, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Chaingrabbing is the gheyest thing in all of Smash Bros. Anybody who resorts to it is a lowly piece of trash undeserving to play the game. They are a scum lower than that of FPS campers and button mashers. They are dog shit beneath my shoe who haven't the right to even hold a controller. They are shit. They are dead to me.



If it wins them money, I don't think they care.

and I seriously doubt people are going to use this outside of tournaments. Wifi matches and stuff you shouldn't worry about it.


----------



## NinjaM (May 5, 2008)

I will _induce_ lag into the game against chainthrowers...


----------



## Aeon (May 5, 2008)

I've already run into a few chaingrabbers on wifi.


----------



## Soulbadguy (May 5, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Chaingrabbing is the gheyest thing in all of Smash Bros. Anybody who resorts to it is a lowly piece of trash undeserving to play the game. They are a scum lower than that of FPS campers and button mashers. They are dog shit beneath my shoe who haven't the right to even hold a controller. They are shit. They are dead to me.



Chaingrabing is and still will be a big part of brawl.

don't like it? then stay home and don't go to torney's were they play to win.

EDIT:Sorry if i sounded like a jerk,but really people are going to use it and if you going to play this game at a high level then your just going to have to get use to it.


----------



## Gamble (May 5, 2008)

Link83 said:


> I've already run into a few chaingrabbers on wifi.



I meant 0-to-death.

lol


----------



## ZenGamr (May 5, 2008)

What's with all this chain-grabbing? I've never tried it, is it only possible for certain characters, under certain conditions? Hearing falco capable of going from 0-60%, I'm kind of tempted to try it out myself, except I don't know how to do it.

Speaking of 0 to death, I've heard that Marth has this cheap move where he edge grabs you and then D-spikes.


----------



## Soulbadguy (May 5, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I meant 0-to-death.
> 
> lol



Stages with walls are banned for a reason.


Marth's edgeguard game is good but its not a intsa death(for most)and his D-air isnt all that great.(mabye to help fastfall)


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 5, 2008)

Snake's only glaring fault is the speed of most of his aerials, as well as an easily gimpable recovery (but then he has the C4 trick to give him another use of his Cypher...). Also, you can use many of his explosives against him. I was surprised that Marth/Meta Knight weren't used much 'though, especially Marth. Considering Marth was one of the best, or even the best, characters in Melee to not get a massive nerf (he got buffed, for some...reason...) and Meta Knight is well...damned fast.


----------



## ZenGamr (May 5, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> Stages with walls are banned for a reason.
> 
> 
> Marth's edgeguard game is good but its not a intsa death(for most)and his D-air isnt all that great.(mabye to help fastfall)



Against characters with good recoveries or slow dropping speeds, it's probably not as effective, but nevertheless, KOing at 0% is always fun to do. How's the Marth vs Ike matchup? I've always been curious which one has the advantage in that match up.


----------



## Soulbadguy (May 5, 2008)

Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> Snake's only glaring fault is the speed of most of his aerials, as well as an easily gimpable recovery (but then he has the C4 trick to give him another use of his Cypher...). Also, you can use many of his explosives against him. I was surprised that Marth/Meta Knight weren't used much 'though, especially Marth. Considering Marth was one of the best, or even the best, characters in Melee to not get a massive nerf (he got buffed, for some...reason...) and Meta Knight is well...damned fast.



I guess many people were testing out new characthers.


As for the Ike vs Marth match up is probly one most onesided fights in the game,A decent Marth easily 3stocks most Ike players.

As for Snake his nades and poweful tilts make up for he slow aerials by a whole lot.


----------



## ZenGamr (May 5, 2008)

^ The reason being Marth is too quick for Ike.


----------



## Soulbadguy (May 5, 2008)

Ike said:


> ^ The reason being Marth is too quick for Ike.



That and Marth can gimp Ike way too fast and counter his recover.


----------



## Icy_eagle (May 5, 2008)

more insight on ness/lucas infinite CG

This is way gay


----------



## Soulbadguy (May 5, 2008)

Its way too hard to pull off way 5 times in a a row and since breaking out of a grab is kinda random ness&lucas players will still be here(mabye not so much in torneys).


----------



## Gamble (May 5, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> Stages with walls are banned for a reason.
> 
> 
> Marth's edgeguard game is good but its not a intsa death(for most)and his D-air isnt all that great.(mabye to help fastfall)



what? Not wall infinites. 

Mother kids can get infinite cg'd by 4 or 5 characters. ICs have infinite cg. DDD has infinites on 3 characters. 

You don't need walls for infinites <.<


----------



## Soulbadguy (May 5, 2008)

Timbers said:


> what? Not wall infinites.
> 
> Mother kids can get infinite cg'd by 4 or 5 characters. ICs have infinite cg. DDD has infinites on 3 characters.
> 
> You don't need walls for infinites <.<



What i mean by Infinite by not being able to fall off the stage.


----------



## Gamble (May 5, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> What i mean by Infinite by not being able to fall off the stage.



? 

So do I.


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 5, 2008)

Snake is an infinite.


----------



## Soulbadguy (May 5, 2008)

Timbers said:


> ?
> 
> So do I.


Umm ok?

Anyway i thinking of make a couple more video mabye with my Shiek.

Snake infinite is so hard to setup that you will almost never be able to use it.


----------



## Gamble (May 5, 2008)

Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> Snake is an infinite.



on the mother kids yes 

Soul, I think we're pretty much agreeing on the same thing. There's like 4 or 5 characters that have infinites on ness and lucas, and there's 26 or 27 of them that have chaingrabs, which will eventually bring them to the ledge. By then though, there'll probably be enough damage racked up on either of them for an fsmash to ruin them


----------



## Soulbadguy (May 5, 2008)

Timbers said:


> on the mother kids yes
> 
> Soul, I think we're pretty much agreeing on the same thing. There's like 4 or 5 characters that have infinites on ness and lucas, and there's 26 or 27 of them that have chaingrabs, which will eventually bring them to the ledge. By then though, there'll probably be enough damage racked up on either of them for an fsmash to ruin them



Also snake has a weird chain grab useing the end of the ledge and his down trow............

also he has a c3 butterfly................
WTF


----------



## Gamble (May 5, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> Also snake has a weird chain grab useing the end of the ledge and his down trow............



can you go into detail on that?


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 5, 2008)

Timbers said:


> can you go into detail on that?


----------



## Soulbadguy (May 5, 2008)

here's the video

Chain grab

Someone got to it first...

but yea its a lame chain grab of Failorz.


----------



## Soulbadguy (May 5, 2008)

Its way to hard to pull off in a real brawl.


----------



## Gamble (May 5, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> here's the video
> 
> Chain grab
> 
> ...



Should I just disregard this post:



			
				Hylian said:
			
		

> You are wrong.
> 
> You cannot airdodge out of D3's Chaingrab because you never leave the ground. You cannot get out of falcos at low % because you are stunned.
> 
> ...


----------



## Soulbadguy (May 5, 2008)

I guess it's just a tech?


----------



## Draffut (May 5, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Chaingrabbing is the gheyest thing in all of Smash Bros. Anybody who resorts to it is a lowly piece of trash undeserving to play the game. They are a scum lower than that of FPS campers and button mashers. They are dog shit beneath my shoe who haven't the right to even hold a controller. They are shit. They are dead to me.



Welcome to:  Why professional SSB is hilarious.

This isn't a new trend.  If you want a fun party game, play this, if you want a decent competitive fighter, go check out Guilty Gear or something.


----------



## Soulbadguy (May 5, 2008)

Draffut said:


> Welcome to:  Why professional SSB is hilarious.
> 
> This isn't a new trend.  If you want a fun party game, play this, if you want a decent competitive fighter, go check out Guilty Gear or something.



Do you play Smash at a competitive level because if you dont your post is really Moot.

and if you do which torneys?


----------



## Draffut (May 5, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> Do you play Smash at a competitive level because if you dont your post is really Moot.
> 
> and if you do which torneys?



My little bro used to, back in SSBM.  most any in the northeast.

But I am pretty sure the last 60+ posts kinda show how busted the combat is, with numerous unbreakable chains and the like.  Even melee wasn't that bad, just buggy as shit.


----------



## Soulbadguy (May 5, 2008)

Draffut said:


> My little bro used to, back in SSBM.  most any in the northeast.



what was his name?(the name he used in torneys).


But if he did u should know that this game is highly competitive,and what torneys does GG have anyway(other then locals)?


----------



## Draffut (May 5, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> what was his name?(the name he used in torneys).
> 
> 
> But if he did u should know that this game is highly competitive.



His name is Sean, hell if I know his handle.  he's from NH.

Oh, I do know this game is highly competitive.  But just becuase something is popular doesn't make it good.

Also, as I just edited into my other post:

But I am pretty sure the last 60+ posts kinda show how busted the combat is, with numerous unbreakable chains and the like. Even melee wasn't that bad.  Just buggy as shit.


----------



## Soulbadguy (May 5, 2008)

Draffut said:


> His name is Sean, hell if I know his handle.  he's from NH.
> 
> Oh, I do know this game is highly competitive.  But just becuase something is popular doesn't make it good.
> 
> ...




I wouldnt say so most of the chain grabs do about 30-40dmg and still the characther that use them are well i would not say top tier more high tier.

Also it's kinda funny for some who doesnt play the game competitively to talk about the game competitively. 

You wounld not want me to say GG sucks because holyordersoul was broken?


----------



## Gamble (May 5, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> I guess it's just a tech?



not really if they can airdodge after the first dthrow lol.


----------



## Soulbadguy (May 5, 2008)

Timbers said:


> not really if they can airdodge after the first dthrow lol.



Wep i guess that chain grab was fail.


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 5, 2008)

Order-Sol is broken? -_-


----------



## Soulbadguy (May 5, 2008)

Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> Order-Sol is broken? -_-



that's what i heard? dont Quote me on that.


----------



## Draffut (May 5, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> I wouldnt say so most of the chain grabs do about 30-40dmg and still the characther that use them are well i would not say top tier more high tier.



As they are just discovered, the game has only been out a month or so.   And as you said "most", some are far more vicious.  in only a couple more months, there will be quite the slew of "broken" moves, which quickly lead to "who can pull it off first".

Even things like Wavedashing in the last game took over a year to be discovered IIRC.



> Also it's kinda funny for some who doesnt play the game competitively to talk about the game competitively.



How so?  Does a food critic have to be an accomplished Chef?  Some are, but it is far from neccesary.



> You wounld not want me to say GG sucks because holyordersoul was broken?



You can say whatever you please.  GG also has it's faults.  (Holy Order Sol isn't one of them though )


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 5, 2008)

Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> I'LL DO WHATEVER THE HELL I WANT WITH YOUR MUG D:



Why do do dis?


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 5, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Why do do dis?



Why not do do it? o.o


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 5, 2008)

Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> Why not do do it? o.o



Because cappuccino penis is..odd.


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 5, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Because cappuccino penis is..odd.



You have a very good point >.> Definitely broken.


----------



## Hyde (May 5, 2008)

I smell Smash bashing...*Puts on his Angry S0crat3s face*

ò_ó''


----------



## Nightmare (May 5, 2008)

_Holy crap Hyde your Scrats guy  _


----------



## Hyde (May 5, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Holy crap Hyde your Scrats guy  _



Hah, what?


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 5, 2008)

Hyde said:


> ?_?''


----------



## Nightmare (May 5, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Hah, what?


_maybe your not ... never mind it  _
_holy shit he's tripping  _


----------



## Hyde (May 5, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _maybe your not ... never mind it  _
> 
> _holy shit he's tripping  _



Hah, what? = lol wut

Puncher. Kicker. Shouter in the night. I. AM. S0CRAT3S!!

@Goofy Titan: What does that have to do with ?_?'' ?


----------



## Masurao (May 5, 2008)

U Lookin pretty cool there Dedede.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 5, 2008)

Hyde said:


> What does that have to do with ?_?'' ?



It was a counter face


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2008)

Hey Goofy tits, respond my pm already.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 5, 2008)

You..sent one? o_o


----------



## ctizz36 (May 5, 2008)

Very funny Picture of King Dedede


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2008)

ctizz36 said:


> Very funny Picture of King Dedede



Is it photoshop?


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 5, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Is it photoshop?


----------



## Hyde (May 5, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> It was a counter face



Here's a counter counter face! ?_=


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 5, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Is it photoshop?



Have Dedede eat an explosive...


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2008)

.......i don't get it.


----------



## Shirker (May 5, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> U Lookin pretty cool there Dedede.



Actually, it's more like "Good DeDeDe! You look kinda cool!"


----------



## Masurao (May 5, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Actually, it's more like "Good DeDeDe! You look kinda cool!"



Haha...I knew I had it wrong.


----------



## NinjaM (May 6, 2008)

lol, is that some freaky freeze frame when he's like shrinking or something?


----------



## Gamble (May 6, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> lol, is that some freaky freeze frame when he's like shrinking or something?



I think it's when he inhales an object.


----------



## NinjaM (May 6, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I think it's when he inhales an object.



It's too bad the move has no purpose... 

LOL @ D3 Kirby


----------



## Gamble (May 6, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> LOL @ D3 Kirby



It has a bigger affect radius than Kirby's inhale, but yeah still pretty useless unless you're bent on suiciding with them.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 6, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> It's too bad the move has no purpose...
> 
> LOL @ D3 Kirby



No purpose?

Depends on how you look at it. Dedede's Inhale has a greater range and power than Kirby's. Thus giving the move to Kirby isn't that bad an idea, mainly if you have items.



Bombs are a reduced threat if swallowed, a 25% giving Bomb-omb becomes a harmless 6% and doesn't kill everyone. Out of the three that can do this, Kirby, Wario, and Dedede. Kirby is the medium, Wario has no suction, and Dedede can easily swallow multiple items with a single gulp (Kirby and Wario can only do two as I've seen), more so than Kirby and Wario. Wario can also cause damage to those around him if he eats bombs. Kirby, copying both can gain their item swallowing properties.

I know item swallowing beats out bombs and Snake's Grenade, but does it eat some of Snake's other ammo?


----------



## Gamble (May 6, 2008)

No the inhales really are useless. The amount of startup and afterlag the moves have it atrocious. It's good for ending matches quickly by suiciding (Say you have 2 stocks and they have one) but other than that it's pretty useless. The startup lag is longer than his fair and has the same range horizontally. Forward-air has more vertical active frames, so really you're better off just Fair when in the air. Using it on the ground is stupid, because people can easily jump over you and hit you in the face while you're stuck in afterlag. 

Wario's bite actually has a purpose though. Good against rolls.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 6, 2008)

**Wind blows over head**

Fine, whatever... I guess I'm just a little pissed that my USB connector is acting up on me.

I'll use inhale as a surprise attack with Dedede, and for Kirby use it to copy abilities. I only use inhale to eat items anyway.


----------



## Gamble (May 6, 2008)

Kirby's inhale is good for copying moves, but using it as an attack is kind of blah. Especially since most B moves>inhale, 

I like ddd's to finish matches, but using it as an actual attack is rare.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 6, 2008)

Even Egg Lay? Because my opponents break out and attack before I can do anything.


----------



## Gamble (May 7, 2008)

Gravy said:


> Even Egg Lay? Because my opponents break out and attack before I can do anything.



Well I said "most." Yoshi, Fox, DDD, and Ness probably have the most useless neutral Bs.


----------



## NinjaM (May 7, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Well I said "most." Yoshi, *Fox*, DDD, and Ness probably have the most useless neutral Bs.



LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

That comment was so newb I'm really surprised it came from you and not Shion or someone...


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 7, 2008)

Snake > Fox's Blaster. Seriously, the simple fact that his blaster is so weak and easy to avoid makes it almost worthless. Wolf's blaster ftw. Also, an update on the Ness/Lucas infinite-grab situation; you can DI away from it so that only Marth and DDD are able to use it (on Ness) and just Marth (on Lucas).


----------



## Draffut (May 7, 2008)

Well, since we put up Zero Punctuation's SSBB review two weeks ago, I figured we should put up this week's.  His first feedback episode, where he responded to a number of his angry E-Mails recieved about the SSBB review.



I thought the "Professional Troll" one was particularly hilarious.


----------



## Toffeeman (May 7, 2008)

^ More and more hate with each passing video. Don't get me wrong, I love his stuff, but I think he's starting to push the whole "excessive bashing" thing for some extra lulz a bit too far now..


----------



## Draffut (May 7, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> ^ More and more hate with each passing video. Don't get me wrong, I love his stuff, but I think he's starting to push the whole "excessive bashing" thing for some extra lulz a bit too far now..



Well, I think it's jsut of games he hates.  He didn't beat on God of War to bad last week.  He already explained in the Bioshock video that noone likes it when he is nice.  (like he was to Psychonauts)


----------



## Gamble (May 7, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> That comment was so newb I'm really surprised it came from you and not Shion or someone...



facepalm.

Unless you're on like, FD, it's completely useless. Even there, the most you're going to rack up is like 8% in the beginning of a match, until they get close enough to do even more damage with a grab/dash attack because of how fucking laggy his blaster is. If you're Fox, you should never give them enough breathing room to actually ever be able to pull out that blaster again, unless you shdl, which is going to earn you like, 2%. 

Big whoop.

Also this is like the 4th or 5th time you've tried being internet tough guy in regards to one of my comments, and each time I've gladly proved you wrong. Why don't we just cut out this monotony, eh?


----------



## Amped Lightning (May 7, 2008)

Timbers said:


> facepalm.
> 
> Unless you're on like, FD, it's completely useless. Even there, the most you're going to rack up is like 8% in the beginning of a match, until they get close enough to do even more damage with a grab/dash attack because of how fucking laggy his blaster is. If you're Fox, you should never give them enough breathing room to actually ever be able to pull out that blaster again, unless you shdl, which is going to earn you like, 2%.



I find Fox's blaster to be a quick situational weapon, to hit them while they've made a mistake, when they go flying, and you can't spike them or anything yet... its useful, but you shouldn't use it unless the opponent isn't experiencing problems, like the ones I mentioned...


----------



## Soulbadguy (May 7, 2008)

foxs blaster isnt to bad if you short hop it. and ness's NB is good on teams.

I cant wait until NYC local torney on friday.


----------



## Amped Lightning (May 7, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> foxs blaster isnt to bad if you short hop it.



Timbers already discussed this.



			
				Timbers said:
			
		

> unless you shdl, which is going to earn you like, 2%.


----------



## Soulbadguy (May 7, 2008)

I wounld not say 2%  more like 10%. also it allows fox to play keep away.


----------



## Gamble (May 7, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> I wounld not say 2%  more like 10%. also it allows fox to play keep away.



No opponent in their right mind is going to take 10% from shdl in one go. Plus, come on, it's Fox. You shouldn't be playing keepaway. Most characters are much better at that than Fox is.  The only good the blaster does is getting rid of diminishing moves, which shouldn't even be a problem in the first place unless you enjoy spamming his smashes.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 7, 2008)

Draffut said:


> Well, since we put up Zero Punctuation's SSBB review two weeks ago, I figured we should put up this week's.  His first feedback episode, where he responded to a number of his angry E-Mails recieved about the SSBB review.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the "Professional Troll" one was particularly hilarious.



I thought it was funny. Very funny...


Damn USB connector is fucked up, I'm knocked out of the match with no indication (really long lag) now.

I really wish my internet wasn't wireless so I could use my LAN adapter. Anyone have any tips for my online troubles?


----------



## the_sloth (May 8, 2008)

Draffut said:


> Well, since we put up Zero Punctuation's SSBB review two weeks ago, I figured we should put up this week's.  His first feedback episode, where he responded to a number of his angry E-Mails recieved about the SSBB review.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the "Professional Troll" one was particularly hilarious.



I lol'd.  His comments from his review were kinda true though.  I could imagine hundreds of people getting the game, having friends come over and then finding out you have to unlock Snake and Sonic.  And in this video, his comments about this generation's consoles were pretty accurate.


----------



## NinjaM (May 8, 2008)

Draffut said:


> Well, since we put up Zero Punctuation's SSBB review two weeks ago, I figured we should put up this week's.  His first feedback episode, where he responded to a number of his angry E-Mails recieved about the SSBB review.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the "Professional Troll" one was particularly hilarious.


LOL, I loved that even as a Brawl fanboy. Those guys got what they deserved. I wish he'd do that for all the other really big games he does...



Timbers said:


> Unless you're on like, FD, it's completely useless. Even there, the most you're going to rack up is like 8% in the beginning of a match, until they get close enough to do even more damage with a grab/dash attack because of how fucking laggy his blaster is. If you're Fox, you should never give them enough breathing room to actually ever be able to pull out that blaster again, unless you shdl, which is going to earn you like, 2%.


Any mostly flat level is good. 8% at the start of a match is a nice bonus, don't you think? Probably around 20%+ damage on somebody is usually laser damage from me when I KO them, which is usually in the ~120% range. I think that's some pretty solid damage, although definitely nothing special considering that's 10-15 shots, and one smash can do more. That said though, calling the move useless and comparing it to nB's like Ness's is just ignorant. Best of Fox players won't take that 2% damage every now and then for granted...

Also, I could discuss at length it's use for mindgames...



Timbers said:


> Also this is like the 4th or 5th time you've tried being internet tough guy in regards to one of my comments, and each time I've gladly proved you wrong. Why don't we just cut out this monotony, eh?


Eh, not really, your just perceiving it that way. If you really think that, then I'd say it's more yourself coming across as probably the biggest "tourneyfag" among us. I don't really think ill of you, although I may have to change that opinion if your gonna start on a "I'm always right, and you're always wrong" bit now. I think usually I just bring up a small objecting point to a statement you make in a definite way every once in a while, although we usually agree. Sorry if you have a problem with not being right 100% of the time...


----------



## Toffeeman (May 8, 2008)

Had the weirdest 3-stock Brawl against a lvl 9 last night, it was over in under a minute and a half lol.


----------



## ZenGamr (May 8, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't Fox laser better in melee? I think the reason Fox laser is considered the worst out of the starfox group is because you need to fire it for some time to damage the opponent significantly, and most opponents aren't dumb enough to just sit there and let Fox fire away. 

Also, isn't Falco's blaster the best? It has range, it does more dmg, and it pushes people back. Wolf, comes in a close second.


----------



## Gamble (May 8, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Any mostly flat level is good. 8% at the start of a match is a nice bonus, don't you think? Probably around 20%+ damage on somebody is usually laser damage from me when I KO them, which is usually in the ~120% range. I think that's some pretty solid damage, although definitely nothing special considering that's 10-15 shots, and one smash can do more. That said though, calling the move useless and comparing it to nB's like Ness's is just ignorant. Best of Fox players won't take that 2% damage every now and then for granted...
> 
> 
> Also, I could discuss at length it's use for mindgames...


Platforms. Every stage (that isn't banned) has them, except FD. <.< Sure you'll get that 1-2% here and there, but it's a relatively useless move. Fox doesn't do "longrange," and thanks to no hitstun and afterlag on blaster, it's likely he'll get punished if he's using it anywhere but longrange. I wasn't comparing it to Ness' neutral B, I was just saying it's not a move that's going to make Kirby's inhale look special. 

There's not really mindgames to be had with the blaster either. It has no hitstun, and 14 or 15 frames of afterlag if used on the ground. A shdl will cancel all afterlag but you're not going to be pulling any mindgames using it. Just the 1-2% that people just shrug at. 

And again, landing 15 shots on one stock is a bit absurd with his blaster. A few when they're recovering and stuff, but really. You don't want to let up the pressure with Fox. A dash attack to utilt combo is going to get you the same results that trying to land those 15 shots will.



			
				nmaster64 said:
			
		

> Eh, not really, your just perceiving it that way. If you really think that, then I'd say it's more yourself coming across as probably the biggest "tourneyfag" among us. I don't really think ill of you, although I may have to change that opinion if your gonna start on a "I'm always right, and you're always wrong" bit now. I think usually I just bring up a small objecting point to a statement you make in a definite way every once in a while, although we usually agree. Sorry if you have a problem with not being right 100% of the time...



I don't like tournies <.< Just a lot of the stuff you call me on is probably in the most ignorant fashion. "LOLOLOLOL NOOB" isn't the best way to declare your opinion on something. State what you want without the additional strings that's going to deter from the actual topic. I have no problem being wrong/right on something, but when I keep getting pummelled by these generic e-thug responses, it's less than amusing and makes the actual topic irrelevant.

Falco's laser is probably the best in nearly every situation. You can't shdl Wolf's laser, and it's slower and lacks range. It's more powerful, but the fact it's so slow is easily powershielded instead of forcing the opponent to the air like Falco's. The only time Wolf is going to benefit from using it is on characters who are able to crawl underneath the other two spacies lasers.


----------



## Nightmare (May 8, 2008)

_timbers man ... why do i always come across you arguing with someone  _


----------



## Gamble (May 8, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _timbers man ... why do i always come across you arguing with someone  _



because the internet is serious fukken business


----------



## Nightmare (May 8, 2008)

_I see you have a point sir  ... hey i know something to say to ya ... Lucario is EPIC PHAIL  _


----------



## ZenGamr (May 8, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Falco's laser is probably the best in nearly every situation. You can't shdl Wolf's laser, and it's slower and lacks range. It's more powerful, but the fact it's so slow is easily powershielded instead of forcing the opponent to the air like Falco's. The only time Wolf is going to benefit from using it is on characters who are able to crawl underneath the other two spacies lasers.



Do a lot of people actually use the crawl ability in highly competitive battles?


----------



## Gamble (May 8, 2008)

Ike said:


> Do a lot of people actually use the crawl ability in highly competitive battles?



I've seen Snakes use it, but his dtilt has an obscenely long horizontal hitbox. There's so much afterlag from using the blaster though, that you'd be able to do almost anything from a crawl before the spacie could even shield. If anything it gets you closer to the opponent, without being wide open when approaching from the air.


----------



## ZenGamr (May 8, 2008)

^ Snake's Dtilt long range definitely makes it easy for him to hit from range. It makes sense that crawling is a lot safer than jumping around and being a large open target, however I do think crawling makes things more predictable for your opponent.


----------



## NinjaM (May 8, 2008)

Fox Laser Notes
Damage: It's not much, and it's generally used as a quick short-hop shot or two after a knockback hit or whenever your just spaced a bit for whatever reason. The key is that it's FREE DAMAGE. Free nonpunishable damage (assuming your not an idiot in terms of when you use it) is never useless. And on a higher-level, it has a very specific use of getting an opponent "over-the-hill", referring to getting them to that magic damage point that your uSmash will kill them. For example, let's say you're against a Mario on Battlefield. He's got 92%, you've got let's just way more. If you run in for an uSmash, guess what? Fail. If they DI properly, he'll live. But with one blaster shot, boom, gone. Sure, it's just two damage, but it's some damn important two damage, ya know? Keeps you from having to do a more risky combo or something. 

Mindgames: Speaking in terms of more usual players, not like tourney players, it has a prominent use here. Basically makes a lot of people go into berserker rage mode, which is usually them coming at you full speed in a predictable way, often like a simple dash attack. Usually you can either just grab them or shield+punish in response. Just remember, THERE IS NO AGGRO RESET! 

Blaster Recharge: Keeps your other moves from deteriorating. Very useful in this sense if they're in KO range but your uSmash or other kill moves are weakened at the moment due to overuse or a failed KO attempt.

So yeah, not one of the better nB's in the game, but far from useless. That's all I'm saying...


----------



## ZenGamr (May 8, 2008)

Link + Stand Still ftw.


----------



## BAD BD (May 8, 2008)

I got good with Captain Falcon. Its over now.

The Knee is the penicle of his manliness.


----------



## Soulbadguy (May 8, 2008)

Why do people use the term "torneyfag" i rather be a torneyfag then a noob/newb who doesnt go to torney but in some magical way think he knows what he's talking about,A torney is the highest level of play.Just because you can pwn your lvl 9 cpu,friends or even read about the moves on the forums does not mean you torney lvl.Theres a big mindset change once you go to torneys that you will still lack.

ok back to Fox.

So to sum it up Fox's blaster is near-useless it can only really be used longrange and even then the dmg is still crap,its not much of a mindgame if you oppement does not care if there hit by it and short hoping it olny slows the dmg even more. Why are we still even posting about this, it's not that useful stop whinning just because some one said it was crap?

Oh  yea as for falcon he's used alot torneys mainly for the fact that alot of his moves can't be punished but many newb's seem to think he sucks mainly because i think you need time to learn how to play with him.(like shf his Nairs spikeing teching trows etc..)


----------



## NinjaM (May 8, 2008)

Ike said:


> Link + Stand Still ftw.


lol yup. Toon Link's funny though 'cuz he starts block but then when he breathes he lowers his shield. xD



BAD BD said:


> I got good with Captain Falcon. Its over now.
> 
> The Knee is the penicle of his manliness.


  



Soulbadguy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, how's that 3rd grade English goin' for ya? 

i r gewd at gamez i pwn u newbz u suck u dont know how to play cuz u dont do teh muves i do


----------



## Soulbadguy (May 8, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> lol, how's that 3rd grade English goin' for ya?
> 
> i r gewd at gamez i pwn u newbz u suck u dont know how to play cuz u dont do teh muves i do



Iam Mindgamed by this post but i will try to explain.Yea you do suck at the game if you can't do the moves that i do.

Also you should go back to posting how you beat cpu's and how fast you cleared single mode and umm leave AT's and attack Discussion to the people who know what there talking about or just stop posting here mainly for the fact your wrong about a good umm let's say 100% of the time.

Even Posting "torneyfag" show's how turly skillful you are at this game,are you stating that people who play in torneys are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) because their good at the game?

I dont think i could ever understand that logic.



Nmaster64 said:


> lol yup. Toon Link's funny though 'cuz he starts block but then when he breathes he lowers his shield. xD



???


----------



## NinjaM (May 8, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> Theres a term for new players called "Newb" but you seem to act like a jerk and still have no idea what your posting about,so guess it would be more fiting to call you a Noob.


I know what I'm posting, do you know what your posting? Because for one it hardly counts as English, and two you keep attacking me for things I don't remember saying. All I recall is disagreeing with the opinion that Fox's laser is useless, because people of varying play types as well as players significantly better than either of us use it effectively for various reasons which I think I explained on a simple level before.

But oh, my bad. You must be the Brawl champion of the world and have won countless tournaments! You're the best Fox player ever and by the very fact you find this single move worthless, any other player who finds use in it, regardless if it's actually kinda effective, must be a newb! Of course, sorry for not realizing before...


----------



## Gamble (May 8, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Fox Laser Notes
> Blaster Recharge: Keeps your other moves from deteriorating. Very useful in this sense if they're in KO range but your uSmash or other kill moves are weakened at the moment due to overuse or a failed KO attempt.


I've stated this before. This is probably the biggest/only use for his blaster. His jab punches are fairly quick though, so you can get rid of diminishing returns by just grabbing them and grab pummel them 7 or 8 times. Dunno, I've never seen someone that actually uses his usmash outside of the KO attempt. It's not like "omg good damage." 

And on that note of Mario, your opponent is definitely going to be playing it safer once they know they've reached the limit for the usmash KO. Mario dies at like 90% or something to a usmash, but it's going to be rare that you'll actually land one until 120-130%. I mean, usmash isn't the only thing you can use once they've reached the ko mark. It's pretty much a safer bet to try and land a perfect drill on them (causing them to fall on their ass) and then usmash them, as they can't shield.


Soulbadguy said:


> Why do people use the term "torneyfag" i rather be a torneyfag then a noob/newb who doesnt go to torney but in some magical way think he knows what he's talking about,A torney is the highest level of play.Just because you can pwn your lvl 9 cpu,friends or even read about the moves on the forums does not mean you torney lvl.Theres a big mindset change once you go to torneys that you will still lack.
> 
> ok back to Fox.
> 
> ...



I agree I guess, but you're riding that tournament high a bit hard there. Just because you attend tournaments, doesn't make you supah pro or anything. I've seen your Marth. It's alright, but it's not like "Oh God that guy must get all the ladies."


----------



## Soulbadguy (May 8, 2008)

You have a point iam just a little mad at nmaster64 post.


----------



## NinjaM (May 8, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I've stated this before. This is probably the biggest/only use for his blaster. His jab punches are fairly quick though, so you can get rid of diminishing returns by just grabbing them and grab pummel them 7 or 8 times. Dunno, I've never seen someone that actually uses his usmash outside of the KO attempt. It's not like "omg good damage."


uSmash damage is okay, and it does sometimes set up for an aerial attack to followup, so it's feasible to throw one out midmatch when an opponent isn't expecting it. But in general you're right, it's for KO'ing. I was thinking of the cases where you get off a good uSmash but don't quite get 'em out, and your against another close-range master at a high percent. Personally I don't memorize the KO charts, so I probably start going for uSmash KO around 95%, depending on stage. If I hit but don't KO, that can be a problem (that laser can help with a bit) depending on my opponent's fighting style and character. Of course, it helps your non-KO attacks do more damage as well. It's not much, but I'm of the opinion it adds up in the long run and has a strong impact on the match's outcome overall...

So I guess in short, there are definitely situations where laser is useless, and definitely situations where it's invaluable.



Soulbadguy said:


> You have a point iam just a little mad at nmaster64 post.


Just remember most my posts are in generally good spirits or jest and I just don't like people stating things in absolutes so as to say their opinion _must_ hold true in all cases...


----------



## Gamble (May 8, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> uSmash damage is okay, and it does sometimes set up for an aerial attack to followup, so it's feasible to throw one out midmatch when an opponent isn't expecting it. But in general you're right, it's for KO'ing. I was thinking of the cases where you get off a good uSmash but don't quite get 'em out, and your against another close-range master at a high percent. Personally I don't memorize the KO charts, so I probably start going for uSmash KO around 95%, depending on stage. If I hit but don't KO, that can be a problem (that laser can help with a bit) depending on my opponent's fighting style and character. Of course, it helps your non-KO attacks do more damage as well. It's not much, but I'm of the opinion it adds up in the long run and has a strong impact on the match's outcome overall...
> 
> So I guess in short, there are definitely situations where laser is useless, and definitely situations where it's invaluable.



I guess it depends on playstyle. I don't memorize charts either, but 90-100% is about the time I start trying for it/the drill to usmash. I know the heavies need a bit more damage, so i usually wait until 110-120 with them. Diminishing moves was one thing i never had a problem with when playing Fox. It's hard to mix up his killmoves though..when he really only has one. Unless you get an opponent near the edge, then fsmash equally as good.


----------



## NinjaM (May 8, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I guess it depends on playstyle. I don't memorize charts either, but 90-100% is about the time I start trying for it/the drill to usmash. I know the heavies need a bit more damage, so i usually wait until 110-120 with them. Diminishing moves was one thing i never had a problem with when playing Fox. It's hard to mix up his killmoves though..when he really only has one. Unless you get an opponent near the edge, then fsmash equally as good.


Agreed, agreed. 

His bAir is also quite the KO move around the edges...


----------



## Hyde (May 8, 2008)

It's funny how tourneyfags react...I go to tournaments, and I just try to beat the shit out of my opponents, instead of being butthurt about OMG LIEK NO WDIND WTF!!


----------



## Gamble (May 8, 2008)

So does anybody here have any idea how to capture video and putting it onto your computer, using a VCR? 

It seems like the only option for me at the moment, but goddamn do I suck with electronics.

40billion reps/internets to anyone who can summarize it for me.


----------



## NinjaM (May 8, 2008)

You have to have/buy a video capture device of some kind... :/

Or a VCR-to-DVD converter...lol...


----------



## TenshiOni (May 8, 2008)

Any last minute entrants for the tournament on Saturday?


----------



## Gamble (May 8, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> You have to have/buy a video capture device of some kind... :/
> 
> Or a VCR-to-DVD converter...lol...



i heard its possible to just record the TV screen with the VCR, and then play the video back on your computer by hooking up the vcr to your comp and capturing it with any recording software. I just don't know how to hook it up.

But I've been hearing that a capture device is the only way to do it too...so I don't know. I don't want to spend 60 bucks just to show the internet something. <.<


----------



## NinjaM (May 8, 2008)

Timbers said:


> i heard its possible to just record the TV screen with the VCR, and then play the video back on your computer by hooking up the vcr to your comp and capturing it with any recording software. I just don't know how to hook it up.
> 
> But I've been hearing that a capture device is the only way to do it too...so I don't know. I don't want to spend 60 bucks just to show the internet something. <.<



That's the thing, you need some kind of capture device even just to hook up the VCR to your computer. Some video cards have inputs you can use, but usually you need to have gotten a card designed for that.

I bought a Composite->USB connector for like $10 a while back. Those don't really work so well though, the video is super choppy...


----------



## Gamble (May 8, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> That's the thing, you need some kind of capture device even just to hook up the VCR to your computer. Some video cards have inputs you can use, but usually you need to have gotten a card designed for that.
> 
> I bought a Composite->USB connector for like $10 a while back. Those don't really work so well though, the video is super choppy...



agh <.< 

I'll be stubborn and check it out sometime tonight.


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 9, 2008)

Timbers, you could always use the capture device thing gadget for other stuff. You don't have to use it just for this one little thing =D OR you could just give me the recording device after you've used it d^-^b


----------



## Masurao (May 9, 2008)

Timbers said:


> agh <.<
> 
> I'll be stubborn and check it out sometime tonight.





Lol poor Timbers can't get what he wants.


----------



## Gamble (May 9, 2008)

Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> Timbers, you could always use the capture device thing gadget for other stuff. You don't have to use it just for this one little thing =D OR you could just give me the recording device after you've used it d^-^b



I'll find other uses for it.

Does anyone have any feedback on a gamebridge? People keep saying it's the cheaper method to capturing. But it sounds like it's only specifically for console capture. Is there anything else you can do with it? Because it's 65 bucks with shipping on ebay <.<


----------



## Nightmare (May 9, 2008)

_yo scrats i can't join your game man ... it keeps saying unable to join and i tried like no joke 50 times ... it just keeps giving me the same message  ... i had your ass with fox man  _


----------



## Alex (May 9, 2008)

I hate not having a Wii.

But I still play my friends almost every day tho.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 9, 2008)

I put a Wii on layaway so I can give it to my family, and if they don't want it, it goes on ebay.

I got tired of my fucking USB connector suddenly disconnecting me during the middle of my WIFI fights, any suggestions on helping me out here? I have a LAN adaptor but I don't have anything to connect it with, my internet upstairs where my room and Wii are wireless. (I'm using a wireless connection.)

Anyway I've been sticker farming. I get more out of a few quick fights with Intense Galleom than playing a level in intense.

Will I get any indication that I've collected all the stickers?


----------



## Draffut (May 9, 2008)

> Burma:How You Can Help



That link is freaking brilliant laughed every moment, mostly because it reminds me of alot of the posters here.  especially the guy who went out of his way to tell me I wan an idiot for claiming competitive smash was a complete joke.


----------



## Nightmare (May 10, 2008)




----------



## Goofy Titan (May 10, 2008)

The only that made me lol was the Weegee joke.

;3


----------



## Nightmare (May 10, 2008)

_i liked the Link and captain falcon one  ... "Show Me Your Boobs"  _


----------



## Shirker (May 10, 2008)

That was pretty funny. Liked the Weegee, Snake and Ike/Zelda lines 

Great VAing too. One of the guys sounded just like our little blue speed addict blur.


----------



## NinjaM (May 10, 2008)

That was so random...lawl...


----------



## Nightmare (May 10, 2008)

Shirker said:


> That was pretty funny. Liked the Weegee, Snake and Ike/Zelda lines
> 
> Great VAing too. One of the guys sounded just like our little blue speed addict blur.


_'I'm Too Cheap"  _


----------



## ctizz36 (May 10, 2008)

I saw that on newgrounds and it was very funny


----------



## Nightmare (May 10, 2008)

_Marth is such a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)  _


----------



## Toffeeman (May 10, 2008)

Ike and Sonic are cheap?

lol, they're my mains. Now I feel kinda bad actually..


----------



## Nightmare (May 10, 2008)

_Sonic said it himself  _


----------



## sasuke190 (May 10, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Hater! What you don't like Sora from Kingdom hearts? He's cool! Who needs another Big boss the master hand is all that Is needed for a final boss. Plus, from what I heard SSBB Is gonna  have online play.



dude sora is kinda sucky


----------



## Soulbadguy (May 10, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> Ike and Sonic are cheap?
> 
> lol, they're my mains. Now I feel kinda bad actually..



Nope there not "cheap".

The Torney ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) thing it was funny,but i didnt like what they said
about AZNs or Blacks and it was most likely posted by someone who doesnt go to torneysfor the most part.

Oh yea Ike is just a noobkiller.*runs away*


----------



## Toffeeman (May 10, 2008)

Just watched the videos in your sig Soul and I gotta say, you and your friend are really fucking good. Ignore the stupid comments that those trolls posted.


----------



## Gamble (May 10, 2008)

sasuke190 said:


> dude sora is kinda sucky



Did you seriously just quote something almost 2 years old?



Toffeeman said:


> Just watched the videos in your sig Soul and I gotta say, you and your friend are really fucking good. Ignore the stupid comments that those trolls posted.



Yeah I agree. The only thing to really work on I'd say would be less fsmashes and more dancing blades. Fsmash untipped is equivalent to dancing blades anyways, and they get rid of your diminishing returns so fast.

Oh, watched them again. Definitely less nairs on grounded opponents. It's good for when they're midair, but most ftilts can easily outrange a nair, and when you're running the entire length of battlefield to try and land one, you'd get punished by anyone that didn't have such shit priority (Falcon)


----------



## Soulbadguy (May 10, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> Just watched the videos in your sig Soul and I gotta say, you and your friend are really fucking good. Ignore the stupid comments that those trolls posted.



Oh thx 

Those videos are really old tho so i play much better(at that time i could not use danceing blade full combo).My friend is takeing a really long time to post the newer ones.


----------



## Gamble (May 10, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> Oh thx
> 
> those video are really old tho so i play much better.



2 weeks. 

I don't know if you've made a huge increase in your game. <.<


----------



## Soulbadguy (May 10, 2008)

Timbers said:


> 2 weeks.
> 
> I don't know if you've made a huge increase in your game. <.<



Its about 4 week's ago my friend took a long while to post it online and the 2nd one was sent to him at the same time as the frist.

I tend to spam ken combo alot more which i need to stop i think.
I tech grab alot more.
I dancing blade Alot more.(i use the Upcombo and the sidecombo the most)
My edgeguard is ALOT more better.
I use my Netural B more skillfuly.
I stop useing counter.(for some reason)
I use my Nair alot more the my Fair.(for recharge and its good knockback)
Iam less reckless.
Also i use tilts 2x more.(which is still very low)

Also these matchs are olny 3min or less and most of my matchs last at least 3:30-4:00 mins


----------



## Gamble (May 10, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> Its about 4 week's ago my friend took a long while to post it online and the 2nd one was sent to him at the same time as the frist.
> 
> I tend to spam ken combo alot more which i need to stop i think.
> I tech grab alot more.
> ...


Yeah Ken combo doesn't work in Brawl. No hitstun+airdodge, lol. 
Nair doesn't hit about 1/3 of the cast when shorthopped. I personally think it has a better use on aerial opponents, but whatever works for you. I don't really ever try killing people with fair, so the diminishing knockback on it doesn't effect me. 
Counter's good once in a while. Definitely can't spam it, but it's good when your opponent has gone super aggressive in the air. I dislike it on the ground, as you're open to be smashed or grabbed. <.< 
I love Marth's dtilt. It's such a great poking tool. utilt kills most at 120%. His ftilt is good in range, but playing defense with Marth is something I usually don't do, unless up against MK, jigglypuff, or Fox.

Also you might want to get some more updated videos if you're asking for feedback (judging from your sig)


----------



## Soulbadguy (May 10, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Yeah Ken combo doesn't work in Brawl. No hitstun+airdodge, lol.
> Nair doesn't hit about 1/3 of the cast when shorthopped. I personally think it has a better use on aerial opponents, but whatever works for you. I don't really ever try killing people with fair, so the diminishing knockback on it doesn't effect me.
> Counter's good once in a while. Definitely can't spam it, but it's good when your opponent has gone super aggressive in the air. I dislike it on the ground, as you're open to be smashed or grabbed. <.<
> I love Marth's dtilt. It's such a great poking tool. utilt kills most at 120%. His ftilt is good in range, but playing defense with Marth is something I usually don't do, unless up against MK, jigglypuff, or Fox.
> ...




You can fair to footstool then Dair sometimes.

I love dtilts too(Dtilt to ftilt is quite good).Also the nair is used as a buff since it hits 2times make it harder to shield grab,then when their shield is down i go for a Fsmash or dancing blade combo.

As for the sig i just want people to watch them.


----------



## Masurao (May 11, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=vs5tkOcqz-I&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


Wtf? Probably old but....


----------



## Gamble (May 11, 2008)

lol Randy Newman meets Animal Crossing.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 11, 2008)




----------



## NinjaM (May 11, 2008)




----------



## Nightmare (May 11, 2008)

_ nice pic NM  _


----------



## Nightmare (May 11, 2008)

Gravy said:


> Why is it whenever you guys put up some sort of youtube-ripped flash, it HAS to be Kirbopher related? I know his artwork ANYWHERE.
> 
> **Tosses plaster bags**
> 
> ...


_if ya mean you keep getting disconnected then don't stress it ... brawl is shitting itself on WIFI and everyone is getting knocked off sometimes  _


----------



## ctizz36 (May 11, 2008)

@ Nmaster64 now we know why they were always after Samus


----------



## Red Sands (May 11, 2008)

i just got my brawl so im sorta new to it

im pretty good with:

Meta Knight 
Marth
Pit

so far.....i suck with king dee dee dee


----------



## Akuma (May 11, 2008)

I recently picked up R.O.B is he worth it to even try to get good with?


----------



## Red Sands (May 11, 2008)

i wouldn't know i haven't had much time to play the game but i did unlock marth and ness


----------



## Nightmare (May 11, 2008)

_ yo red wanna fight me  _


----------



## Red Sands (May 11, 2008)

not now i still haven't gone into the Wi-Fi....you'll probably kick my ass


----------



## Nightmare (May 11, 2008)

_no problem man  _


----------



## Red Sands (May 11, 2008)

gimme a couple of minutes and we'll battle ok?


----------



## Nightmare (May 11, 2008)

_sure dude  _


----------



## Red Sands (May 11, 2008)

ok my FC is 1461-6972-0788


----------



## Nightmare (May 11, 2008)

_and mine is in my sig  _


----------



## Red Sands (May 11, 2008)

i suck.....see what i said


----------



## Toffeeman (May 11, 2008)

Feel free to add me Red... we'll both suck together.


----------



## Red Sands (May 11, 2008)

sure toffee

i got my as handed to me twice


----------



## Nightmare (May 11, 2008)

Red_Sands93 said:


> i suck.....see what i said





Red_Sands93 said:


> sure toffee
> 
> i got my as handed to me twice


_Keep practicing homie ... i did hand you your ass with diddy  _


----------



## Red Sands (May 11, 2008)

meh shut up....i only played for an hour yesterday....im still a beginner


----------



## Gamble (May 11, 2008)

Akuma said:


> I recently picked up R.O.B is he worth it to even try to get good with?



One of the best campers in the game. Infinite recovery is infinite, etc. He's a good character. Beastly dsmash and nice aerials. Get good at aiming that laser and you'll get some pretty good gimps kills.


----------



## Samochan (May 11, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ajV5LOB9Zo[/YOUTUBE]
Caramelldansen ^^

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4C5gvmUi_ug[/YOUTUBE]
DBR SSBB film fest submission to MLG

Sorry if these have been posted earlier.


----------



## Gamble (May 11, 2008)

You mean GERM does more than just bair spam with Wolf? 

Blasphemy.

Also love me some Pendulum.


----------



## Red Sands (May 11, 2008)

ive been playing the game a lot today and so far im loving the subspace embassy its just so awesome how they mixed the characters in


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 11, 2008)

You'll love SSE. For being a huge Mario and Kirby fan it was great seeing the two work together. And this reminds me to get to work on my SSB character map thing.

I'm gonna connect my computer to my Cable output, see if that helps my connection any better... It started to suck during MK Wii now...

Also, glad no one responded to my Kirbopher hate. It seems a bit better to release anger here (which is why I come to NF) than to my friends who work on that website. But of course they taunt me because they think everyone here is stupid.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 12, 2008)

I had a dream last night where the next Smash Bros game allowed you to customize the characters.  My dream featured footage of Mario with Captain Falcon's (once again reffered to as Captain Older Falcon) moveset, as well as spewing "Show me-ah your moves-ah".

I got to stop eating just before I go to sleep.


----------



## Gamble (May 12, 2008)

Creating your own character models would be fucking rape.

But it'd kind of defeat the purpose of the game being..Nintendo characters.

At least Nintendo's branching off a bit, as shown with Snake and Sonic. Obviously was bait for the huge amount of people getting interested because of those two characters alone but still. 

I expect some type of Final Fantasy cameo next time around. Black Mage or Moogle, perhaps.


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 12, 2008)

no u timbers

They totally need Megaman in the next game. Maybe Sephiroth too.


----------



## NinjaM (May 12, 2008)

Megaman, Castlevania, Mario RPG, Resident Evil, Punch-Out, Golden Sun, Chrono Trigger, Contra, Earthworm Jim, and Phoenix Wright are the key series to pull from IMO.



Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> Maybe Sephiroth too.



GTFO. No FF7 in mah Smash Bros. Overrated piece of trash. 

FF6 however would be


----------



## Violent-nin (May 12, 2008)

^I agree with majority of what you said, Except for two key things

One of them being, I don't believe FF7 is a overrated piece of trash but meh that's your opinion.

And the other being...Earthworm Jim!?


----------



## NinjaM (May 12, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> One of them being, I don't believe FF7 is a overrated piece of trash but meh that's your opinion.


You're right. It's not trash at all. It's just an overrated piece of mediocrity that is inferior to both it's prequel and sequel. 



Violent-nin said:


> And the other being...Earthworm Jim!?


I never liked Earthworm Jim, but I must admit he seemed a popular character in the SNES days and I think he fits in somewhat well. I certainly could make do without him however. Give him an AT or something maybe...


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 12, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> You're right. It's not trash at all. It's just an overrated piece of mediocrity that is inferior to both it's prequel and sequel.
> 
> I never liked Earthworm Jim, but I must admit he seemed a popular character in the SNES days and I think he fits in somewhat well. I certainly could make do without him however. Give him an AT or something maybe...



Never played FF6 (it never caught my attention ) but how could you prefer 8 over 7 when Squall's lines mostly consist of "....", "Go away." or "I'm emo. Leave me be?" It is FF8 that is overrated IMO. Just because a lot of people like FF7, everyone is liek "zomg it's teh overrayted!@#!@#!@ lollolololo moderngay****stupid".

Meanie.


----------



## NinjaM (May 12, 2008)

Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> Never played FF6 (it never caught my attention ) but how could you prefer 8 over 7 when Squall's lines mostly consist of "....", "Go away." or "I'm emo. Leave me be?" It is FF8 that is overrated IMO. Just because a lot of people like FF7, everyone is liek "zomg it's teh overrayted!@#!@#!@ lollolololo moderngay****stupid".
> 
> Meanie.



Squall's the 'fuck off I don't give a shit' guy. Cloud's the emo bitch. Go watch AC again...whine whine whine...everybody is dead 'cuz I suck boo-hoo...Vincent's the only cool character in the series. While they both have extremely unnecessarily convoluted stories, FF8 has superior character development...

FF6 = best gameplay + story
FF8 = best characters + cinematics (FF10 being WAY too girly for me to care)
FF7 = average everything

Mean indeed, I eat FF7 fans for breakfast.


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 12, 2008)

I'm talking about the game, not Advent Children. You completely over exaggerate Cloud's "emo". More than 'emotional', I'd say he's more thoughtful, whereas Squall is just a bland human being thrown into a fantasy world and given a sword. 

Wow. You play a game for cinematics and characters? Go watch a movie or something. The story of FF7 was pretty epic, plus there was plenty of character development. Not to mention the gameplay on FF8 sucked balls, was overly dull and reeked of fail.  

Mean? I eat FF7 bashers for breakfast and tea.


----------



## Gamble (May 12, 2008)

Cloud is emotional, Squall is a bastard.

There.

Also, if they pulled anybody from the FF series, it'd have to be a character that represents the entire franchise, not just one game lol. 

Moogle(s) and Black Mage has reappeared over and over again, so to me they're icons of the FF series.


----------



## NinjaM (May 12, 2008)

Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> I'm talking about the game, not Advent Children. You completely over exaggerate Cloud's "emo". More than 'emotional', I'd say he's more thoughtful, whereas Squall is just a bland human being thrown into a fantasy world and given a sword.


lol thoughtful. Yeah, full of thoughts of cutting himself...

Squall was a lone wolf with all the great aspects of good character development. A love interest to pull him from his shell (bonus points for asian, 'cuz azn's are hawt lawlz), a good easy-going close friend (around-the-world Falcon Punch FTW), a bitter but good-at-heart eternal rival, a dark past, a lost father, and a dominatrix teacher (). Also, Gunblade's are just a damn epic weapon, and LionHeart > OmniSlash. FF7 characters seem to have self-esteem issues (read: compensating for something, lol)



Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> Wow. You play a game for cinematics and characters?


You do know what RPG stands for right? 



Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> Mean? I eat FF7 bashers for breakfast and tea.  =]


lol nice failure



Timbers said:


> Cloud is emotional, Squall is a bastard.
> 
> There.
> 
> ...



Nailed it. Approval. 

B. Mage has my vote (in Mario 3v3 FGS!). Just hope they don't use Chocobo. 

Although that'd be an amusing AT if you could ride it...


----------



## Gamble (May 12, 2008)

BM would have a much more obvious moveset. Moogle they'd kind of have to pull it out of their ass as to what to do with them. I'm definitely leaning more towards BM appearing, assuming they do pull a FF character, but Moogle would be fine with me too.

I don't want to see a new SSB game out for at least another 5 years though, so the chance of another mass dump of pokemon characters to take the place of characters that we actually like, is imminent.


----------



## NinjaM (May 12, 2008)

Timbers said:


> BM would have a much more obvious moveset. Moogle they'd kind of have to pull it out of their ass as to what to do with them. I'm definitely leaning more towards BM appearing, assuming they do pull a FF character, but Moogle would be fine with me too.


Agreed. 



Timbers said:


> I don't want to see a new SSB game out for at least another 5 years though, so the chance of another mass dump of pokemon characters to take the place of characters that we actually like, is imminent.


Yeah, most likely... 

Would like to see more from F-Zero and a couple other universes first...

Actually, I think a hardcore alt. costume system would be most exciting, as an alternate to clones. Essentially what they did with Wario in Brawl...

Mario -> Dr. Mario
Luigi -> Mr. L
Peach -> Daisy
Yoshi -> Boshi
C. Falcon -> Blood Falcon
Olimar -> Louie
Snake -> Big Boss
Sonic -> million spinoff hedgehog characters


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 12, 2008)

Yep, RPG stands for Role Playing Game. Prove that Cloud has thoughts of cutting himself. Squall is random fantasy character 21349123814# (most of the elements you just described are average plot devices, at best) while your logic in everything else...well, I just don't understand it. 

Lol @ the code thing. Don't know wtf happened there.

Back on topic 'though, I can't see the Black Mage working for some reason >.> I was thinking Fighter, but we already have too many sword users.

EDIT: I agree with Nmaster on the costume thing. For once. Brawl Ganondorf with Ocarina of Time costume? Yes plz.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 12, 2008)

Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> Prove that Cloud has thoughts of cutting himself.



I don't think such a shitty, generic character needs that much thought to go that deep. But to name an example, he gets so emotional over the death of someone who was rather forced onto him, that being Aerith. I personally would feel X getting emotional at the green biker dying in the intro to Mega Man X2 as a better example for better emotions in vidya games.

Even the shockingly GOOD game, Crisis Core, showed how shitty Cloud was. He was one of the worst characters in the game, and only seemed to be tossed in because he had to be in the game. Even Gack-..Genesis was a cooler character than Cloud. I think it is very sad that a character you know is going to die would be a far better hero than Cloud in FFVII. That being Zack, of course.

Let me sum this drama up.

Cloud: Baw I'm a faggort I CAN'T HELP ANYONE BAWWW
Squal: dotdotdot whatever I'm a faggort too
Selphie: FAIL FAIL FAIL TRAINS IN MY VAGINA

Also, screw Moogle and Chocobo. Toss GARLAND from FFIX in that shit. He'd be like Ganondorf, but hopefully good.


----------



## NinjaM (May 12, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Goofy winz teh interwebz. 

(except my thoughts of CC are pretty much...well...here)


----------



## Starrk (May 12, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> I had a dream last night where the next Smash Bros game allowed you to customize the characters.  My dream featured footage of Mario with Captain Falcon's (once again reffered to as Captain Older Falcon) moveset, as well as spewing "Show me-ah your moves-ah".
> 
> I got to stop eating just before I go to sleep.



Pikachu w/ Wolf's moveset, howling.

Awesome.

-Zarakira.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 12, 2008)

Though Moogle/and or Black Mage would be a welcome addition to the next Smash game, Mega Man beats them out by a huge margin in who deserves to be there more.


----------



## NinjaM (May 12, 2008)

MegaMan and Castlevania definitely need to be next in line, they are most deserving IMO...and MegaMan just fits perfectly...


----------



## the_sloth (May 12, 2008)

Kingdom Hearts anyone  ?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 12, 2008)

What about it?


----------



## Noah (May 12, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> What about it?



I think he's suggesting Donal Duck be in Smash4. He's been on Nintendo systems, right?


----------



## Masurao (May 12, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Kingdom Hearts anyone  ?



While I'm a big fan of Kingdom Hearts...I wouldn't want Sora/Roxas/Riku/etc. in Brawl. I dunno why...just my preference.


----------



## NinjaM (May 12, 2008)

Noah said:


> I think he's suggesting Donal Duck be in Smash4. He's been on Nintendo systems, right?



Mickey Mouse would technically be more appropriate...

But, um, no. 

BTW, here's a new guide for you all...


----------



## Draffut (May 12, 2008)

Wow, all these hopeless thoughts of FFVII being an even subpar game is just hilarious.  One day people will relise how pathetic it was.


----------



## NinjaM (May 12, 2008)

Draffut said:


> Wow, all these hopeless thoughts of FFVII being an even subpar game is just hilarious.  One day people will relise how pathetic it was.



Shhhh...you'll make the Cloud fans emo again... 

In seriousness, anything past FF6 doesn't belong in Smash...for obvious reasons... (1-2 are NES, 3-6 are SNES, 7-8 are PC/PS2, 9-12 are PS2)


----------



## ctizz36 (May 12, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Mickey Mouse would technically be more appropriate...
> 
> But, um, no.
> 
> BTW, here's a new guide for you all...



That is true about Mickey Mouse


----------



## Gamble (May 12, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Though Moogle/and or Black Mage would be a welcome addition to the next Smash game, Mega Man beats them out by a huge margin in who deserves to be there more.


Megaman definitely deserves to be in there more than any FF character, but the topic came up because of fanservice (Snake and Sonic being in Brawl) and pulling in an FF icon would get a lot of RPG-tards' interest.


the_sloth said:


> Kingdom Hearts anyone  ?


No, please. lol. KH doesn't have even nearly as big a fandom as FF, MGS, or Sonic had/has. It'd be impractical for Nintendo to even consider it.


Draffut said:


> Wow, all these hopeless thoughts of FFVII being an even subpar game is just hilarious.  One day people will relise how pathetic it was.


It was a good game. It was enjoyable. It just wasn't what 90% of the internet makes it out to be.


----------



## Akuma (May 12, 2008)

I need some serious practice to get good at this game, who is willing to play me?(you will probably win)

Ill post my code later.


----------



## Cacofonix (May 12, 2008)

Looking back I'm rather glad Ridley from Metroid didn't make the cut.


----------



## Toffeeman (May 12, 2008)

I'll play you Akuma, wanna give my Sonic a second shot on WiFi.


----------



## Akuma (May 12, 2008)

my code is 2148-8611-3818

Ill add you right now toffee.


----------



## Toffeeman (May 12, 2008)

ARRRRGH!!!!

Sorry Akuma, not sure what happened there. WiFi blows.


----------



## Nightmare (May 12, 2008)

_did anyone here just lose complete internet connection to their wii  _


----------



## Red Sands (May 12, 2008)

yea i did...but then it went back up.....but now im just finishing up adventure mode


----------



## Toffeeman (May 12, 2008)

^ Yeah. I did a couple of times.

Good matches Akuma, though I honestly don't know why I bother with WiFi. It's practically impossible to play normally.


----------



## Akuma (May 12, 2008)

Your Ike is good, were you even trying with Lucas? Oh and Im not good with R.O.B ive been testing him a bit lately.


----------



## Toffeeman (May 12, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Your Ike is good, were you even trying with Lucas? Oh and Im not good with R.O.B ive been testing him a bit lately.



^ The input lag was that bad in the last two matches that my movement was totally messed up. The only matches that seemed to be ok were the very first one (Sonic vs R.O.B) and the Ike vs R.O.B one on Smashville. Even the MK/Lucas match on Battlefield was pissing me off.

(Your Falcon is good, but yeah definately R.O.B needs some work )


----------



## Akuma (May 12, 2008)

What sucked is that the timing is different even with the slightest lag, even tho it didnt seem like lag there was very small lag in the first match and I was getting all confused why I wasnt hitting you(this is the first time ive played online) it was a bit difficult for me lol.


----------



## Toffeeman (May 12, 2008)

lol, it's something you'll need to get used to with the WiFi unfortunately. The faster characters, i.e. Sonic, really suffer badly under the lag. It's like you can't even use his speed to your advantage anymore.


----------



## Akuma (May 12, 2008)

The only characters I was doing good with was Toon, and Captain Falcon. I didnt even get to try wolf. (my 3 mains btw)


----------



## Toffeeman (May 12, 2008)

Falcon is decent under lag. Ike suffers a little simply due to the fact that theres a lot of afterlag with his smashes and specials already, so unless you can get a few decent hits off early then you're screwed.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 12, 2008)

I beat Ronin a lot of times


----------



## Ronin (May 12, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> I beat Ronin a lot of times



Thought you said your friends were playing... If I knew it was you I would've tried to played better.

Honestly after thinking about it,that makes you look bad considering "alot" is only two.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 12, 2008)

I'm going online. If anyone wants to play, make a room.


----------



## Gamble (May 12, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> The faster characters really suffer badly under the lag.





Toffeeman said:


> Falcon is decent under lag.



wat**


----------



## Draffut (May 12, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Shhhh...you'll make the Cloud fans emo again...



Serious typo, ment VIII.  7 was average, 8 was a horrible hunk of crap.

Tactics anyday for me.


----------



## Toffeeman (May 13, 2008)

Timbers said:


> wat**



Well his moves generally have very little afterlag Timbers, plus his power can compensate for his speed. I certainly find it easier to pull of a Flacon Punch on WiFi anyway.


----------



## Gamble (May 13, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> Well his moves generally have very little afterlag



Doesn't this apply to all fast characters?


----------



## Toffeeman (May 13, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Doesn't this apply to all fast characters?



But most of the faster characters don't have smashes as strong as Falcon's that can, to a degree, compensate. Certainly your Sonic's and Falco's don't anyway. Point is, you use the speed of the faster characters to try and overwhelm your opponent through use of both ground and air combos, and because of the input lag in a lot of WiFi matches you're going to struggle to get your timing right, which I personally find extremely frustrating.


----------



## Gamble (May 13, 2008)

I'm agreeing with you, I just don't know why you'd seperate Falcon from them. A character with such low priority, you better bet your ass you can use his speed to the fullest. It's not like you can just keep throwing out falcon punches.


----------



## Toffeeman (May 13, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I'm agreeing with you, I just don't know why you'd seperate Falcon from them. A character with such low priority, you better bet your ass you can use his speed to the fullest. *It's not like you can just keep throwing out falcon punches.*



Hey, it's worked for me in the past 

I just think Falcon is an exception to the rule I guess..


----------



## NinjaM (May 15, 2008)

This thread is so unused with the tourney going on... 

Somebody fight me nao!


----------



## Toffeeman (May 15, 2008)

^ Yeah I think I killed the convo that was originally going on... my bad


----------



## Soulbadguy (May 15, 2008)

I think i found a new main.............(why was this thread was gone for a long time)

Iam also going have to find someone else to post my videos.


----------



## NinjaM (May 15, 2008)

So who is it?

I'm trying to practice more with Lucas and Ike myself...


----------



## Soulbadguy (May 15, 2008)

Sheik 

also here some videos of my friend playing

Video

Video

Sorry they talk alot.

Also iam training with the ice climbers


----------



## desjr (May 15, 2008)

I'm preparing for a a tournament that is less than one month away.I would say my skill level is good but I never faced someone that is really good.If anyone wants to help me train I would appreciate it.


----------



## Gamble (May 15, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> Sheik
> 
> also here some videos of my friend playing
> 
> ...



Are those two fairly new to the characters? It just looked like a ton of smash spam.


----------



## Red Sands (May 15, 2008)

Tomorrow will be the day i take my exam meaning i will be able to play my brawl thoroughly for the first time....but i want to brawl someone tomorrow so be ready people


----------



## ctizz36 (May 15, 2008)

I wish there were tourneys near my town  I'd beat them all  ... yea right


----------



## Biscuits (May 15, 2008)

desjr said:


> I'm preparing for a a tournament that is less than one month away.I would say my skill level is good but I never faced someone that is really good.If anyone wants to help me train I would appreciate it.


I'd play, just give me a holler.


----------



## Noah (May 15, 2008)

I am going teh onlines for battling now. Please won't someone battle with me?!

(PM thy FC if needed)


EDIT: Aww, no one was around to fight.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 16, 2008)

For those that complete Subspace, you can change the false princess and VS Mario/Pit or Link/Yoshi fight on The Lake Shore.

Just go to Midair Stadium and defeat Petey by destroying the other cage.

This is the only thing you can change after beating subspace. You have to start a new file to set the Mario/Kirby and Metaknight/Lucario fights. And of course you don't get the cutscenes from changing the princesses either. In order for that you need to start a second file.


Other than that little discovery, I've just been brawling. I haven't gotten to fight anyone because most of my friends are all over Mario Kart Wii, something I got tired of after hitting 6000VP and unlocking Miis...

And since I have yes, been playing Subspace levels for fun. It's sort of like how I replay Kirby levels over and over. I've gotten 100%... I just like playing levels over and over... Usually with a Mario, Kirby, Sonic, and Link/Pit/Yoshi team.


----------



## Alex (May 16, 2008)

Does anyone know if it's possible to change the setting on a wifi battle to lives and not timed?


----------



## TenshiOni (May 16, 2008)

^Not possible for "With Anyone" battles.

When it comes to "With Friends" though, you can customize everything.


----------



## Red Sands (May 16, 2008)

its my birthday!!!:WOW

so i want someone to battle me!!!

FC: 1461-6972-0788

add me and ill add you!!X3


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 17, 2008)

Damn, this thread really is dying faster and faster by the day, isn't it?


----------



## Red Sands (May 17, 2008)

i know what you mean....

i want to brawl someone later


----------



## Akira (May 17, 2008)

anyone wanna brawl?


----------



## Red Sands (May 17, 2008)

me ill brawl!!!

FC: 1461-6972-0788

dont be surprised if you beat me in a second


----------



## Toffeeman (May 17, 2008)

I will Fen, already added you.


----------



## Nightmare (May 17, 2008)

_why u still noobish red   _


----------



## Red Sands (May 17, 2008)

cause i am a noob


----------



## Red Sands (May 17, 2008)

.....goddammit my internet connection is being a bitch....


----------



## Nightmare (May 17, 2008)

_nah dude ... brawl is being a bitch _


----------



## Red Sands (May 17, 2008)

for real i didnt even want to do half the shit i was doing


----------



## Nightmare (May 17, 2008)

_i know man ... wolf with that much lag is impossible to play  _


----------



## Red Sands (May 17, 2008)

i know i was like "wtf?!!?"....the whole time


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 17, 2008)

Damn you guys, I still have yet to experience the joys of Online Play.


----------



## Red Sands (May 17, 2008)

im guessing you have no router


----------



## Toffeeman (May 17, 2008)

Good games Fen! Although it's the same old story with my WiFi.

Did I look like I was moving/reacting really slowly? Or at times not even moving at all? I mean, most of the matches started ok, then just went to shit soon after lol.


----------



## Akira (May 17, 2008)

Good matches Toffee. Shame about the lag and the pure suckiness of my Meta Knight 
Edit: Nah not really in our Ike matches you seemed fine, although there was lag unfortunately.


----------



## Nightmare (May 17, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Damn you guys, I still have yet to experience the joys of Online Play.


_get a fucking router so i can beat play__ you _


----------



## Toffeeman (May 17, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Good matches Toffee. Shame about the lag and the pure suckiness of my Meta Knight
> Edit: Nah not really in our Ike matches you seemed fine.



Cool cool. I struggle dealing with the input lag, in particular with Sonic. I tend to just dodge around more than I should.. 

But that Sonic/Lucas match at the end was going great though, until the connection copped out on us! 

Sods law..


----------



## Akira (May 17, 2008)

It's kind of ironic really. I always thought my lag was due to playing against the US guys, but me and you both live in the UK..


----------



## Red Sands (May 17, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _get a fucking router so i can beat play__ you _



quit being an ass to him nightmare

i want to brawl you later ok?


----------



## Akira (May 17, 2008)

Anyone else wanna Brawl?


----------



## Red Sands (May 17, 2008)

ill brawl


----------



## Nightmare (May 17, 2008)

Red_Sands93 said:


> quit being an ass to him nightmare
> 
> i want to brawl you later ok?


_fuck yea man ... but im gonna be gone for this next hour most likely  _


----------



## Toffeeman (May 17, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> It's kind of ironic really. I always thought my lag was due to playing against the US guys, but me and you both live in the UK..



Aye, but it is also influenced by:

a) the Nintendo WiFi service itself, and

b) the quality of each client's connection, for instance I run my WiFi through an unofficial Datel USB WiFi adapter plugged into my PC, which is running like a snail atm - so no doubt thats also causing the issue.

Either way, it's the same for both parties, so I guess the playing field is still even.

Oh, and is Snake your main by any chance? I was struggling like fuck against him lol. 

*EDIT:* Oh and Red Sands, you aint added me to your roster yet I noticed.


----------



## Red Sands (May 17, 2008)

what the hell i was disconnected

sorry toffee ill add you in a bit


----------



## Akira (May 17, 2008)

Sorry Red, Lag was just getting to me maybe Brawl some other  time?

@Toffee: I try and find a balance between Snake, Ike and Falco and to be honest whoever is the most effective at time of use is my main


----------



## Red Sands (May 17, 2008)

its ok....it was messing with me too....ill check if its better in an hour....


----------



## Toffeeman (May 17, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> @Toffee: I try and find a balance between Snake, Ike and Falco and to be honest whoever is the most effective at time of use is my main



All three are good, though Snake and Falco in particular.


----------



## Nightmare (May 17, 2008)

_out of falco, snake and Ike ... falco is the best ... great long range and amazing short range = BEAST  _


----------



## Red Sands (May 17, 2008)

Falco is awesome he was one of my three mains in melee and hes one of my 4 mains in brawl


----------



## ExoSkel (May 17, 2008)

DA


----------



## the_sloth (May 17, 2008)

For anyone who even cares now, the Australian release date for Brawl is on June 27.  Which sucks for me because my last exam is that day...


----------



## Mew♥ (May 17, 2008)

If anyone wants to brawl just add me


----------



## Shirker (May 17, 2008)

@Sloth: You'll get over it. It's great you finally have a release date. May the wait be short and the experience Win.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 18, 2008)

You finish the exam then get the game, what is the problem, Sloth?

You have nothing restricting ya.


----------



## the_sloth (May 18, 2008)

I'm just sayin' that my mind is going to be set on Brawl rather than my exam, lol


----------



## Gamble (May 18, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> Cool cool. I struggle dealing with the input lag, in particular with Sonic. I tend to just dodge around more than I should..


The wifi input lag is killer, and it's always present. Just moreso in other matches than others. It's a really crappy piece of shit that Nintendo put out, and it makes me sad. But most of my games are limited to wifi, so what am I gonna do about it.


Nightmare said:


> _out of falco, snake and Ike ... falco is the best ... great long range and *amazing short range* = BEAST  _



As to avoid a huge tl;dr, I'll just say; no


----------



## Toffeeman (May 18, 2008)

^ I agree actually. Apart from his annoying A spam Falco isn't really _that_ great at close range.

He's fast as fuck though.


----------



## NinjaM (May 18, 2008)

Timbers said:


> The wifi input lag is killer, and it's always present. Just moreso in other matches than others. It's a really crappy piece of shit that Nintendo put out, and it makes me sad. But most of my games are limited to wifi, so what am I gonna do about it.



In their defense, I will say this. I've never played any fighting game for any system that wasn't shit online. Fighters are just too precise I think...

We all need frikkin' fiber optic connections or something...


----------



## Red Sands (May 18, 2008)

the speed could kill you if you're a first timer with him though....it didn't happen to me but ive seen people who have


----------



## "Shion" (May 18, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> ^ I agree actually. Apart from his annoying A spam Falco isn't really _that_ great at close range.
> 
> He's fast as fuck though.



Falco is anything but fast as fuck.


----------



## Toffeeman (May 18, 2008)

Try this...

Play a WiFi match with a friend on Pokemon Stadium. If you're lucky (unlucky?) enough for the "electric" stage to show up, then prefer for the hilarity that ensues.



"Shion" said:


> Falco is anything but fast as fuck.



Ok...

So apart from Sonic, the other space animals, and maybe Falcon, who else has an attack speed as fast as his?


----------



## NinjaM (May 18, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> So apart from Sonic, the other space animals, and maybe Falcon, who else has an attack speed as fast as his?



Sonic, C. Falcon, Fox, Marth, Pikachu, G&W, Shiek, Diddy, and Squirtle...


----------



## Alex (May 18, 2008)

Pikachu=fucking beast.  

10 days till i get a wii 

then another 2 or so before i unlock everthing.

then i shall come and challenge


----------



## Amuro (May 18, 2008)

Quick question i'm thinking about importing the US version because the UK release is still over a month away and was just wondering if you can still play online with it?


----------



## Akira (May 18, 2008)

Yeah you can I imported it aswell and online works.


----------



## Alex (May 18, 2008)

Why wouldn't it work?


----------



## Gamble (May 18, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Sonic, C. Falcon, Fox, Marth, Pikachu, G&W, Shiek, Diddy, and Squirtle...



This except Sonic. He's fast, but his actual attacks are pretty average speed.


----------



## Red Sands (May 18, 2008)

Alex said:


> Why wouldn't it work?



my thoughts exactly.....


----------



## Alex (May 18, 2008)

So Red, who are your other main 3 besides Falco?


----------



## Amuro (May 18, 2008)

I've never imported any online games before so just wanted to be sure. 

Thanks for the help now i don't have to wait.


----------



## Red Sands (May 18, 2008)

Alex said:


> So Red, who are your other main 3 besides Falco?



Pit And Lucario

who are your mains?


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 18, 2008)

Hey guys, I was just wondering if any of you play professionally?

Currently, my mains are Sheik , Marth, and I want to try out ICe Climbers


----------



## Red Sands (May 18, 2008)

i just play Brawl for fun...when i have nothing to do


----------



## Nightmare (May 18, 2008)

_ professional ... nah most of us here play for fun like games are supposed to be played ... and whats good BN  _


----------



## Red Sands (May 18, 2008)

....how could you make a living from brawl?


----------



## Nightmare (May 18, 2008)

_tournaments ... you need no life for that  _


----------



## Red Sands (May 18, 2008)

....wow....i mean i like brawl but damn to make a living from that you need to play it non stop right?


----------



## Gamble (May 18, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _tournaments ... you need no life for that  _



I wouldn't mind taking 1-2grand home every month from playing a video game though.


----------



## Nightmare (May 18, 2008)

_ you would be making at max then like 24 grand a year ... thats nothing in todays world  _


----------



## Red Sands (May 18, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I wouldn't mind taking 1-2grand home every month from playing a video game though.



yea thats true but you have to be very good at the game and imagine the amount of people competing in those tournaments our chances would be slim at best


----------



## Gamble (May 18, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _ you would be making at max then like 24 grand a year ... thats nothing in todays world  _



lol take into consideration that even the "pros" still have jobs they work. I doubt they pay their bills just from going to tournaments.

Just their social life might be lacking.


----------



## Nightmare (May 18, 2008)

Timbers said:


> lol take into consideration that even the "pros" still have jobs they work. I doubt they pay their bills just from going to tournaments.
> 
> Just their social life might be lacking.


_dude ... red was talking about playing brawl for a living ... that means there is no other job but brawl  _


----------



## NinjaM (May 18, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Just their social life might be nonexistant.



Fixed...


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 18, 2008)

Playing Brawl for a living = LOL.

I'd rather be a blind librarian.


----------



## slimscane (May 18, 2008)

I seriously doubt anyone plays brawl for a living. I doubt that anyone who plays professionally really plays it for the money at all, probably just pride (although I guess the extra money wouldn't hurt).

This thread is getting close to 20,000 posts, of which I only have ~40, so I decided to start posting again


----------



## Draffut (May 18, 2008)

slimscane said:


> I seriously doubt anyone plays brawl for a living.



Outside of a couple games like Magic the Gathering very few games put out enough money in tournaments to make it possible for a reliable living.  Though, it is very possible to make good supplement to your normal income with them.


----------



## Soulbadguy (May 18, 2008)

The troney i go to you can win up 500-300$ its not alot(like most hobby games you really cant make that much).Anyway most people 


i know who play in torney's have job/school to go to and play the game for some extra moeny and fun(yes fun) and mabye a little fame,Also in troneys theirs 30-40 people in about 1-2 large rooms,how social can you get(it gets kinda mustly in the room tho)?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 18, 2008)

Well Ken (The best Melee player in the world) made over $50,000 USD so I'd say that's not too bad.

There are also certain teams in Halo 3 who have contracts with MLG worth a million dollars. As well there a lot of SC players in Korea who actually make their living off of SC and are treated like rock stars over there.

So yeah, not saying making a living off a video game is possible for everyone but there are some people around the world who actually manage to do so, and I'm sure on top of that they have normal jobs so all in all their making a pretty decent amount of money a year.


----------



## Gamble (May 18, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _dude ... red was talking about playing brawl for a living ... that means there is no other job but brawl  _


That's an extra 40 hours you could put towards the game then, if you weren't working. You could hit like twice as many tournies a month with all that time. 

Like Nin said though, not everyone can do it. The rockstar metaphor was good too, as only a rare few can actually do it and be successful.


Nmaster64 said:


> Fixed...



lol'd.


----------



## Toffeeman (May 18, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Sonic, C. Falcon, Fox, *Marth*, Pikachu, *G&W*, Shiek, Diddy, and *Squirtle*...



Questionable.


----------



## Red Sands (May 18, 2008)

not squirtle hes a quick little mutha fucker


----------



## Toffeeman (May 18, 2008)

Diddy and Pikachu I'll conceed, though if neither had a tail to attack with then it would be a different story.  

Also, im moving out of my house tomorrow and I've now packed away my Wii and 360... just thought id let everyone know.


----------



## Red Sands (May 18, 2008)

but squirtle seemed like a pretty quick char i mean he is the best choice for speed out of him,charizard and ivysaur

and damn that sucks....we'll need to brawl when you can ok?


----------



## Nightmare (May 18, 2008)

_anyone here up to play  _


----------



## Red Sands (May 18, 2008)

one match nightmare!!X3

3 lives!!


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 18, 2008)

lol no one can play this for a living simply because its.... brawl.

Melee was a competetive game, and big companies dished out a lot of money to those people. Two players, KoreanDJ and Ken made around 50k each in one year, and traveled to various places in teh world.

But brawl is simply not competetive. It is less technical, and a game where you can't play professionally O_O.
I never actually played professionally, but it seems pretty cool with what they do. And uhh, KoreanDJ is like my neighbor, whom is the best player in the world O_O.


EDIT: This is a clip of what goes on in tournaments.
There is much more than Smash <.<
Part 3
Amazing . (And nightmare, you're right. These guys have no life O_O)


----------



## Nightmare (May 18, 2008)

_aight host the game red  _


----------



## Violent-nin (May 18, 2008)

@Bloody

Ken is regarded as the best in the world not KoreanDJ. Also give Brawl sometime, you do realize a lot of the advanced techniques in Melee were not discovered right away.


----------



## Nightmare (May 18, 2008)

_holy shit that game was gay  _


----------



## Red Sands (May 18, 2008)

sorry it turned into a 4 way battle nightmare

and yea i know


----------



## Nightmare (May 18, 2008)

_anyone up to fight  _


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 18, 2008)

Ken was the best in the world, until he retired. KDJ kinda took his spot. Ken plays pokemon now, lmfao


----------



## Violent-nin (May 18, 2008)

Might as well retire when your the best. Seriously Ken plays Pokemon tourneys now? :S


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 18, 2008)

wait. Ken was the best until around FC3 I think. When Ken kept giong to all the MLG and KDJ  kept beating, he ended his career on a good note, making around 50 k.

I can bring up videos of where KDJ kept crushing Ken with sheik. Because even though Ken had the best fox in the world( his original main), he later switched to marth, and marth is weak against shieks. KDJ plays a very agressive style and and kept outplaying ken.

As for pokemon, 
I know he plays a very technical pokemon. I am not sure whether or not he plays it competively or not, but last time I saw him, he was done with smash.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 18, 2008)

Have to move on sometime. I still love playing Melee but don't think I'll bother with competitive play with it anymore. My focus is more now on Brawl, SCIV, Tekken 6, SF4.


----------



## Alex (May 18, 2008)

Red_Sands93 said:


> Pit And Lucario
> 
> who are your mains?



Pikachu

then link/toonlink

then Ike.

anyone who disses Pikachu will be beaten to death


----------



## Red Sands (May 18, 2008)

oh i see...took you long enough


----------



## Alex (May 18, 2008)

Well I had to leave 


irl sucks.


----------



## Red Sands (May 18, 2008)

i was just kidding


----------



## Alex (May 18, 2008)

Or were you?!


----------



## Red Sands (May 18, 2008)

i was kidding!!


----------



## Nightmare (May 18, 2008)

_yeaaa pika power  _


----------



## Masurao (May 18, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _yeaaa pika power  _



Your ava is made of win and awesome.


----------



## Hyde (May 18, 2008)

It's the Year of the Pok?mon!


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 18, 2008)

Nana is very broken in this game.


----------



## Avocado (May 18, 2008)

pit is cheap.

end of story


----------



## NinjaM (May 18, 2008)

I just had some of the most fun matches evar! 

I have to find a way to get these replays on YouTube... ?


----------



## BAD BD (May 18, 2008)

I just found the greatness that is Pit.

Now I am good with:

Marth
Captain Falcon
Bowser
Wolf
Pit


Pit is cheap. Spam arrows fly to the other side of the stage FTW.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 18, 2008)

It's not that they are cheap it's that you know how to use them and exploit their kill moves.


----------



## NinjaM (May 18, 2008)

No. It's just cheap.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 18, 2008)

Pit's arrows are greater than you think.

First of all, it is extremely fast and maneuverable.

Secondly, the way the game works, is that every time you use a move, it gets weaker the next time you use it. The original strength of the move will reset once you use 15 other moves without using it.

So basically, you can foward smash with pit, then spam 15 arrows, and then foward smash with the same strength it has originally.


----------



## Roll (May 18, 2008)

Got a question here. I just wanted to know does any here play Zelda as their main? Because I feel like I'm the only one.


----------



## Red Sands (May 18, 2008)

never really tried so much with zelda im usually good with sheik....well im going to head off for the night


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 18, 2008)

I play Sheik as a main, if that counts O_O?

Technically, they are the same person >.<


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 18, 2008)

Negged.

Ok what the fuck is that?

EDIT: I was just about to PM a mod/admin, but he is already banned


----------



## Roll (May 18, 2008)

Wow I guess I am one of the only people the play as Zelda. Also No I don't mean Sheik, she doesn't count.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 19, 2008)

My sis mains Zelda, she's not very good so I try to help her out with combo vids


----------



## Halcyon Days (May 19, 2008)

right now I'm mostly good with just lucario, Link , and Pika, but I'm trying to get great with them before i move on


----------



## LayZ (May 19, 2008)

I'm trying to make Sonic my main.  But I can't beat my friends Meta Knight.  He basically short hops and slices down into a c-stick down smash.  And fucks me up if he gets me into the air.  I try air guarding but he just does that tornado shit.  That move also counters out my spin dash. Plus his whole flying thing makes it hard for me to kill him.  Anyone have any suggestions?

P.S. - I also try incorporating his tilts more.  But half the time I do a fsmash by accident.


----------



## ZenGamr (May 19, 2008)

Sonic isn't too good vs Meta knight.


----------



## LayZ (May 19, 2008)

I know, but I want to beat him with my favorite character.  Plus I figure anyone can beat any character if their good enough. I just need to practice a new strategy.  But the thing is, I don't have a wii.


----------



## Gamble (May 19, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> No. It's just cheap.


QFT


Shiki said:


> Got a question here. I just wanted to know does any here play Zelda as their main? Because I feel like I'm the only one.





Shiki said:


> Wow I guess I am one of the only people the play as Zelda. Also No I don't mean Sheik, she doesn't count.



I play Zelda, but not as an alt. Just whenever I'm bored I guess. She's a fun character I guess, but not very reliable thanks to all of the characters that can outcamp her. Her approach is terrible. 

*LayZ*: I support the idea of each character having an equal opportunity as the any other character (except snake. Broken shit) but character matchups are another thing. Sonic relies on speed, because he has low priority and pretty lame range. MK has hueg amounts of priority, range, and speed. You're better off picking a secondary that can counter sword users.


----------



## LayZ (May 19, 2008)

Its just I used to be able to beat him with Sonic. 

Well, Link is my best character.  I just found out that his up tilt can kill with 100%+ damage.


----------



## Gamble (May 19, 2008)

Not sure how Link compares to MK, but yeah he's definitely got to have a better shot than Sonic.


----------



## Biscuits (May 19, 2008)

Fox's kills with 80%...
Wait that's his up Smash...hmm

Snake can kill with 80% with his up tilt..


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 19, 2008)

Im going to make IC my new main. Nana's foward air is a spike


----------



## Alex (May 19, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _yeaaa *pika *power  _





Hyde said:


> It's the Year of the *Pok?mon!*





Setsuna F. Seiei said:


> right now I'm mostly good with just lucario, Link , and *Pika*, but I'm trying to get great with them before i move on



*HIGH FIVE!!!!!!!*


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 19, 2008)

Link is low tier in this game, and got greatly nerfed.
Unless you are talking about toon link, he is godlike./


----------



## Alex (May 19, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> Im going to make IC my new main. Nana's foward air is a spike


I assume IC is Ike, but who is Nana? 


bloody_ninja said:


> Link is low tier in this game, and got greatly nerfed.
> Unless you are talking about toon link, he is godlike./



*HIGH FIVE SIR!!*

he is my second best char.


----------



## Gamble (May 19, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Fox's kills with 80%...
> Wait that's his up Smash...hmm
> 
> Snake can kill with 80% with his up tilt..


I don't think Snake's utilt is same power as Fox's usmash, but it's damn near close. Plus Snake has like, 3049238 different KO options. Fox is stuck with usmash and fsmash, both small sweetspots too. 


Alex said:


> I assume IC is Ike, but who is Nana?



Ice Climbers lol.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 19, 2008)

So far some of the best played characters happen to include toon link, metaknight, sheik, marth, dedede, IC, snake, and pit.


----------



## Gamble (May 19, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> So far some of the best played characters happen to include toon link, metaknight, *sheik*, marth, dedede, IC, snake, and pit.



??? **


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 19, 2008)

Yeah Sheik. It is one of the high tier characters. But not only that, I mainly said Sheik because KDJ won a tournament with sheik giving him 10grand and a crystal wii.
And because Tier is based on the current pros who use the characters, Sheik is top.


----------



## Gamble (May 19, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> Yeah Sheik. It is one of the high tier characters.


???


			
				bloody_ninja said:
			
		

> But not only that, I mainly said Sheik because KDJ won a tournament with sheik giving him 10grand and a crystal wii.
> And because Tier is based on the current pros who use the characters, Sheik is top.



Can you give me an example of more than one person that's won a tournament with Sheik. I thought tiers were based on tournament results, not just one "famous" guy that wins a tournament.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 19, 2008)

Timbers said:


> ???
> 
> 
> Can you give me an example of more than one person that's won a tournament with Sheik. I thought tiers were based on tournament results, not just one "famous" guy that wins a tournament.



It is. KDJ is the world's current best brawl player, and the reason why sheik is top.

edit: Although some people like to say the pro player Cort is better, I don't really agree.


----------



## Soulbadguy (May 19, 2008)

I saw court at my torney a few times(playing
teams with P.C.).

Also sheik is my 2nd character basicly you can fully charged needles to ftilts to upsmash for a nice 0-90%(u have to time your ftilts so that they cant DI easly).I also use zelda but iam bored of her right now.

Ice climber garbs combos are going to be banned once more.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 19, 2008)

Well, my mains currently are:

Sonic
Ike
Captain Falcon
Luigi
Toon Link
Zelda.

I'm working on Metaknight right now. 

Edit: I've yet to update my sig.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 19, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> I saw court at my torney a few times(playing
> teams with P.C.).
> 
> Also sheik is my 2nd character basicly you can fully charged needles to ftilts to upsmash for a nice 0-90%(u have to time your ftilts so that they cant DI easly).I also use zelda but iam bored of her right now.
> ...



Cort is an asshole. Along with M2K. In a tournament, M2k lost to cort on purpose, so he could eliminate ppl that cort couldnt beat. and then they played in finals, so m2k placed first and cort got second, so they both got the most money.

(this is double elimination brackets for those who dont know)


----------



## Roll (May 19, 2008)

Hey does anyone know where I can see a tier list? I don't really follow it but I just want to see who's considered the best, and if it's bias.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 19, 2008)

Go to the smash boards.

It is basically a smash forum, yeah....


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 20, 2008)

Eh... The tier list still hasn't fully been created, I searched for it... Most is speculation.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 20, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> It is. KDJ is the world's current best brawl player, and the reason why sheik is top.
> 
> edit: Although some people like to say the pro player Cort is better, I don't really agree.



WRONG.

Tiers are based on a full character matchup analysis not on one player winning a tournament with a certain character.


----------



## ZenGamr (May 20, 2008)

Oh great, more tier wars. Seriously, tiers were something in the first and second SB, but not anymore.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 20, 2008)

Ike said:


> Oh great, more tier wars. Seriously, tiers were something in the first and second SB, but not anymore.



WRONG.

Tiers exists in every fighting game. No lie. To believe that Brawl does not have a tier is a failure to believe that Smash is real fighting game and I'm sure all Smash players fights for the statement of Smash being a real fighting game.


----------



## Gamble (May 20, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> It is. KDJ is the world's current best brawl player, and the reason why sheik is top.
> 
> edit: Although some people like to say the pro player Cort is better, I don't really agree.


Because one pro mains a character, you've grouped them? I don't know what you're trying to say. Whether these are the best characters, or just characters that the pros like to play, and even then naming just one person who plays a character probably isn't holding much weight to your opinion.


Soulbadguy said:


> Also sheik is my 2nd character basicly you can fully charged needles to ftilts to upsmash for a nice 0-90%(u have to time your ftilts so that they cant DI easly).I also use zelda but iam bored of her right now.


Hi, I'm Lack-of-Hitstun, I'm here to ruin your theory. 


bloody_ninja said:


> Cort is an asshole. Along with M2K. In a tournament, M2k lost to cort on purpose, so he could eliminate ppl that cort couldnt beat. and then they played in finals, so m2k placed first and cort got second, so they both got the most money.
> 
> (this is double elimination brackets for those who dont know)


That is pretty shitty, I was unaware of that.


Duy Nguyen said:


> WRONG.
> 
> Tiers are based on a full character matchup analysis not on one player winning a tournament with a certain character.


Wouldn't basing it off of tournament results generally get you the same answer? If these characters keep beating the other ones over and over, it should give you a pretty good analysis.


Ike said:


> Oh great, more tier wars. Seriously, tiers were something in the first and second SB, but not anymore.


They'll probably emerge regardless. One reason being that people are bored shitless and need something to argue about, the other being that...wait no, that's the only reason.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 20, 2008)

*@ Timbers:* Tournament results plays a big roll into the character analysis. That is where you can see where certain matchup come about. I do see where you're coming from but if you fully think like that then the tiering of the Mid-Tier characters and below wouldn't even exist since most if any information about a tourney you'll really see is like the Top 8 players.


----------



## Gamble (May 20, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> then the tiering of the Mid-Tier characters and below wouldn't even exist since most if any information about a tourney you'll really see is like the Top 8 players.



Obviously, which is why I find the lists to be so trashy, but my question still remains intact. I'm asking what it's based on, not if there's any reasoning behind it worth mentioning lol.


----------



## ZenGamr (May 20, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> WRONG.
> 
> Tiers exists in every fighting game. No lie. To believe that Brawl does not have a tier is a failure to believe that Smash is real fighting game and I'm sure all Smash players fights for the statement of Smash being a real fighting game.



So give me your opinion of what the top tier is. In melee, there was actually a top tier set of characters (marth, fox, falco, shiek) who usually did pwn most of the time because of imbalances in their set up. Brawl is undeniably much much more balanced than melee was. People claim that wolf, olimar and Snake are top tier and all, but I see them getting beaten by so called "mid tier" characters all the time, and vice versa. 

Right now, people place certain characters early on into these tiers. Once a character is set up in a certain tier, people just automatically think they are just better than others. It creates a psychological effect which makes those who use characters below the top to think that their character is already at some kind of disadvantage. This results in tournaments and games with only a certain group of characters all the time, instead of a whole array of different characters duking it out. I used to support Tiers in Brawl, but now after experiencing many games and watching many youtube ones, I've come to realize that tiers no longer mean anything in Brawl. But whatever, that's just me, people who believe in tiers will always come up with something to argue that they exist.


----------



## Gamble (May 20, 2008)

Brawl's only been out for 3 months :\ Comparing it to a game that's pushing 8 years since it's debut is pretty weird.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 20, 2008)

Ike said:


> So give me your opinion of what the top tier is. In melee, there was actually a top tier set of characters (marth, fox, falco, shiek) who usually did pwn most of the time because of imbalances in their set up. Brawl is undeniably much much *more balanced than melee* was. People claim that wolf, olimar and Snake are top tier and all, but I see them getting beaten by so called "mid tier" characters all the time, and vice versa.
> 
> Right now, people place certain characters early on into these tiers. Once a character is set up in a certain tier, people just automatically think they are just better than others. It creates a psychological effect which makes those who use characters below the top to think that their character is already at some kind of disadvantage. This results in tournaments and games with only a certain group of characters all the time, instead of a whole array of different characters duking it out. I used to support Tiers in Brawl, but now after experiencing many games and watching many youtube ones, I've come to realize that tiers no longer mean anything in Brawl. But whatever, that's just me, people who believe in tiers will always come up with something to argue that they exist.



More balanced doesn't mean the tier doesn't exist and by stating that you basically admit the fact you too believe in tiers. Also you are heavily mistaken about the existence of the tiers. Higher tiers doesn't mean they're going to win against every other character under them. It just means they have a more favorable matchup. Brawl is still at an early stage right now which is why you don't see a lot of the so called top tiers placing high all the time.

Skill > Tiers
Like I said Brawl is still very young, so player's skill level is at an imbalance right now. Once the game grows a bit more and everyone starts to get closer and closer to the same level everyone is gonna start bitching about this and that character being broken like how it should be in the past.

It's like all Smash players think that Smash is some mystical fighting game but yet it can exclude itself from every other fighting game and its reality.


----------



## Gamble (May 20, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> which is why you don't see a lot of the so called top tiers placing high all the time.



Agreed except for this. Everyone and their mother is placing well with Snake and Meta.


----------



## ZenGamr (May 20, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Brawl's only been out for 3 months :\ Comparing it to a game that's pushing 8 years since it's debut is pretty weird.



True, but I remember after just a few months with melee, most people naturally went towards fox + falco. Anyways, I agree that Brawl tiers (if any) is still going through an early experimental stage.



> Skill > Tiers
> Like I said Brawl is still very young, so player's skill level is at an imbalance right now. Once the game grows a bit more and everyone starts to get closer and closer to the same level everyone is gonna start bitching about this and that character being broken like how it should be in the past.



In the end, the ultimate decider is indeed skills.


----------



## Gaiash (May 20, 2008)

See this is why I hate tier lists, they lead to arguments that have no point at all. If an official tier list created by Nintendo exists fine but fans alone cannot decide a true list of which characters are better than the others because it keeps changing.


----------



## ctizz36 (May 20, 2008)

That is true and also...

*TIERS R 4 QUEERS*

That is all


----------



## Akira (May 20, 2008)

ctizz36 said:


> That is true and also...
> 
> *TIERS R 4 QUEERS*
> 
> That is all



Tiers will almost always exist, and even if they don't there will always be people on the internetz arguing about them. It's one of the undeniable truths of gaming


----------



## ctizz36 (May 20, 2008)

What I do is to just ignore it but then again almost everyone else does


----------



## Gamble (May 20, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Tiers will almost always exist, and even if they don't there will always be people on the internetz arguing about them. It's one of the undeniable truths of gaming



Tiers will exist. No production company is capable of making every character exactly as equal as the other. All they can do is try to make it as balanced as possible.


----------



## Akira (May 20, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Tiers will exist. No production company is capable of making every character exactly as equal as the other. All they can do is try to make it as balanced as possible.


True but no matter how balanced the dev's can make the characters it's a guarantee people on the internet will argue about it.


----------



## Gamble (May 20, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> True but no matter how balanced the dev's can make the characters it's a guarantee people on the internet will argue about it.





			
				Timbers said:
			
		

> They'll [tiers] probably emerge regardless. One reason being that people are bored shitless and need something to argue about, the other being that...wait no, that's the only reason.



**


----------



## ShikonSoulreaper (May 20, 2008)

I mostly play as Link, Samus, and Ike.


I would like to play Snake, but i'm no good at him.


----------



## Samochan (May 20, 2008)

You know Sakurai failed to balance a game when there's Ganondorf and Snake on the same game. >_> And when there is no ultimate balance (which cannot be achieved unless every char is exacly the same), there will be tier list in a game that's partly fightning game. But the tier list reflects the said characters abilities along with tournament results, it's not too hard to see that snake is 10x times better than yoshi for example. And even when we move higher on the tier list, peach can only do so much that snake cannot do better. And while peach is specialiced on recovering, snake does even that better than peach, much better in fact. Fox was in top of the melee tier list for having so many strenghts and so little weaknesses that greatly affected how he could be played. While Kirby on the other hand had all the weaknesses you could name on top of your head and only little strenghts that weren't even noteworthy. Kinda like on pokemon where some can do the job so much better than others do, even if they were the same type and mostly the same movepool even, but their abilities and stats are just better. Thus Blastoise is deemed as an UU pokemon for example and his buddies like Vaporeon enjoy the OU scene.

There's been a lot of debate going around whether brawl is more balanced than melee, and though I do think melee is more balanced thus far for various reasons, I don't really wish to indulge in that topic here since there's enough of that debate going around elsewhere. But greater character cast is bound to create unbalance between them, also with such things like marth infinite chaingrab on ness and lucas and all the chaingrabs and other infinites being overlooked, sakurai did not do such awesome job at balancing the game either.

Even so, Brawl is a party-game and I enjoy it as such, while I play melee as the competitive fightning game.  Does not mean neither cannot be played vice versa if someone so wishes, just my opinion on the matter.


----------



## Shirker (May 20, 2008)

Massive lulz at Tim's post


----------



## ShikonSoulreaper (May 20, 2008)

I didn't think Snake was unbalanced.


----------



## "Shion" (May 20, 2008)

Samochan said:


> You know Sakurai failed to balance a game when there's Ganondorf and Snake on the same game. >_> And when there is no ultimate balance (which cannot be achieved unless every char is exacly the same), there will be tier list in a game that's partly fightning game. But the tier list reflects the said characters abilities along with tournament results, it's not too hard to see that snake is 10x times better than yoshi for example. And even when we move higher on the tier list, peach can only do so much that snake cannot do better. And while peach is specialiced on recovering, snake does even that better than peach, much better in fact. Fox was in top of the melee tier list for having so many strenghts and so little weaknesses that greatly affected how he could be played. While Kirby on the other hand had all the weaknesses you could name on top of your head and only little strenghts that weren't even noteworthy. Kinda like on pokemon where some can do the job so much better than others do, even if they were the same type and mostly the same movepool even, but their abilities and stats are just better. Thus Blastoise is deemed as an UU pokemon for example and his buddies like Vaporeon enjoy the OU scene.
> 
> There's been a lot of debate going around whether brawl is more balanced than melee, and though I do think melee is more balanced thus far for various reasons, I don't really wish to indulge in that topic here since there's enough of that debate going around elsewhere. But greater character cast is bound to create unbalance between them, also with such things like marth infinite chaingrab on ness and lucas and all the chaingrabs and other infinites being overlooked, sakurai did not do such awesome job at balancing the game either.
> 
> Even so, Brawl is a party-game and I enjoy it as such, while I play melee as the competitive fightning game.  Does not mean neither cannot be played vice versa if someone so wishes, just my opinion on the matter.




ehhh... MELEE MORE BALANCED???

GTFO, you're lucky you haven't been neg repped.


----------



## Samochan (May 20, 2008)

ShikonSoulreaper said:


> I didn't think Snake was unbalanced.





Snake's massive uptilt is as huge as landmaster 



"Shion" said:


> ehhh... MELEE MORE BALANCED???
> 
> GTFO, you're lucky you haven't been neg repped.



So, you're the one here to decide on how I feel about both games? >_> Wasn't this topic about discussing things anyway? I also did not state it as a fact whether melee was more balanced or not, unless you did not bother to read it fully. I am, after all, entitled to my own opinion. I'm also not here to cause a fight or anything, merely joining the conversation.


----------



## Akira (May 20, 2008)

Samochan said:


> You know Sakurai failed to balance a game when there's Ganondorf and Snake on the same game. >_> And when there is no ultimate balance (which cannot be achieved unless every char is exacly the same), there will be tier list in a game that's partly fightning game. But the tier list reflects the said characters abilities along with tournament results, it's not too hard to see that snake is 10x times better than yoshi for example. And even when we move higher on the tier list, peach can only do so much that snake cannot do better. And while peach is specialiced on recovering, snake does even that better than peach, much better in fact. Fox was in top of the melee tier list for having so many strenghts and so little weaknesses that greatly affected how he could be played. While Kirby on the other hand had all the weaknesses you could name on top of your head and only little strenghts that weren't even noteworthy. Kinda like on pokemon where some can do the job so much better than others do, even if they were the same type and mostly the same movepool even, but their abilities and stats are just better. Thus Blastoise is deemed as an UU pokemon for example and his buddies like Vaporeon enjoy the OU scene.
> 
> There's been a lot of debate going around whether brawl is more balanced than melee, and though I do think melee is more balanced thus far for various reasons, I don't really wish to indulge in that topic here since there's enough of that debate going around elsewhere. But greater character cast is bound to create unbalance between them, also with such things like marth infinite chaingrab on ness and lucas and all the chaingrabs and other infinites being overlooked, sakurai did not do such awesome job at balancing the game either.
> 
> Even so, Brawl is a party-game and I enjoy it as such, while I play melee as the competitive fightning game.  Does not mean neither cannot be played vice versa if someone so wishes, just my opinion on the matter.



If you say so


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 20, 2008)

Melee is not more balanced. If you match a top tier character with a low tier character, there is like no chance of winning at professional level. A more balanced game would be like pros using the lowest tier character and people using the highest tier characters and competing evenly in matches. That simply doesn't exist in melee.


----------



## the_sloth (May 20, 2008)

Until there is a fighting game where every character is the same person, tiers will exist, regardless of what people say.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 20, 2008)

Well, I just play with the characters I play with, I don't care if they are the top or the bottom.


----------



## Gamble (May 20, 2008)

Gravy said:


> Well, I just play with the characters I play with, I don't care if they are the top or the bottom.



and you shouldn't care. Play with who you like. Whether something exists or not doesn't mean it's law.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 20, 2008)

Timbers said:


> and you shouldn't care. Play with who you like. Whether something exists or not doesn't mean it's law.



Agreed


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 20, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Until there is a fighting game where every character is the same person, tiers will exist, regardless of what people say.



There can only be one game that achieved that goal...Street Fighter I. Both Ken and Ryu were exactly the same character, there you go SF > Everything else. 

Any game actually with an array of different characters, items, etc. will have a tier list. Yes, games like Final Fantasy VII has a tier. Their's a thread on SRK where people post tiers on non-fighting games and it's a rather fun read.

And a lot of you guys are getting the message wrong. Tiers *do not* justify who is going to win a match it is just a comparison to show which character makes the most out of the game's system and matchups.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 20, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> There can only be one game that achieved that goal...Street Fighter I. Both Ken and Ryu were exactly the same character, there you go SF > Everything else.



QFT.


----------



## Gamble (May 21, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> QFT.



shut up


----------



## Violent-nin (May 21, 2008)

Timbers said:


> shut up



I thought I said you can't speak, god damnit you need to listen sometimes bitch.


----------



## Samochan (May 21, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> And a lot of you guys are getting the message wrong. Tiers *do not* justify who is going to win a match it is just a comparison to show which character makes the most out of the game's system and matchups.



Quoted for effing truth man



bloody_ninja said:


> Melee is not more balanced. If you match a top tier character with a low tier character, there is like no chance of winning at professional level. A more balanced game would be like pros using the lowest tier character and people using the highest tier characters and competing evenly in matches. That simply doesn't exist in melee.



Tell that to chu dat who wtfpwns the best peach on USA with Pikachu. Along with using ice climbers for years with huge success, HugS being better than others while using Samus and Mango winning Pound3 with Jigglypuff over Pc Chris, Mew2King and friends, just to give a few examples. While lower tier characters are mostly at disadvantage against the higher tiers due to their character weaknesses and lack of strenghts, there are certainly loads of even matchups even on the bottom of the bottom vs the top tier. Mewtwo for example can certainly give Falco quite loads of trouble at top level of play. Taj and Kaito are living proof of this. Everyone down to Link are usable on tournaments, below that most characters have too many weaknesses to compete against the likes of Fox, Marth and Sheik on top level tournaments. And Gimpyfish is too good for placing well with Bowser. =D


----------



## Hyde (May 21, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> Negged.
> 
> Ok what the fuck is that?
> 
> EDIT: I was just about to PM a mod/admin, but he is already banned



What was it?


----------



## NinjaM (May 21, 2008)

Porn. Don't bring up shit like that from 3 pages ago...


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 21, 2008)

Samochan said:


> Quoted for effing truth man
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to chu dat who wtfpwns the best peach on USA with Pikachu. Along with using ice climbers for years with huge success, HugS being better than others while using Samus and Mango winning Pound3 with Jigglypuff over Pc Chris, Mew2King and friends, just to give a few examples. While lower tier characters are mostly at disadvantage against the higher tiers due to their character weaknesses and lack of strenghts, there are certainly loads of even matchups even on the bottom of the bottom vs the top tier. Mewtwo for example can certainly give Falco quite loads of trouble at top level of play. Taj and Kaito are living proof of this. Everyone down to Link are usable on tournaments, below that most characters have too many weaknesses to compete against the likes of Fox, Marth and Sheik on top level tournaments. And Gimpyfish is too good for placing well with Bowser. =D



First of all the best peach is cort, and chu dat cannot own cort with a pikachu. Maybe in one battle, but not in a tournament match. And besides, Chu doesnt use pikashu for tournament. Hugs is good, and Mango is good in general. You don't see anyone winning a tournmament with Mewtwo or Young link, etc. Taj has a good mewtwo, but he certainly does not win MLGs. ANd I know Link is usable in tournaments, hence Aniki. One of the best Link players IMO.

And I despise the Gimpy fish combo.


----------



## "Shion" (May 21, 2008)

I would like a chance to vs one of them pros of melee, in SSBB.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 21, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I would like a chance to vs one of them pros of melee, in SSBB.



You could. Just go to their myspace page, or message them on AIM.  Either that, or go to a tournament.


----------



## "Shion" (May 21, 2008)

Do you know any of their Aim names?


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 21, 2008)

Yes, I know PC chris's , mewtwo king, azen zagenite, and korean DJ.

Pm me.


----------



## "Shion" (May 21, 2008)

Sent it like an hour ago


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 21, 2008)

Sorry about that, I went afk for some time. Sent.

I also know some other screen names as well, but they hardly ever go on , like chu dat.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 22, 2008)

My screenshot gallery from Brawl Central Forums (To at least ease the mind off of tiers and pros...)



I wonder if you guys are like these guys, who like the pictures, or think I can do better. (personally I think I can do better, except on the trophy pictures...)


----------



## Violent-nin (May 22, 2008)

Is PC Chris and mewtwo king playing Brawl? I only ask cause I haven't heard much of them lately. I know Korean DJ, Azen and Chu Dat are plaing without a doubt.


----------



## Samochan (May 22, 2008)

I think they all are playing brawl at the moment, yes, along with some new faces like Forte. Cort I think uses snake and chillin also plays brawl. For european brawlers there's not many, but Fuzzyness is one of the better brawlers. I also know some swedish have brawl as well, I just dunno their names.


----------



## Soulbadguy (May 22, 2008)

My new vids

video one
decent.

video two
not bad.

crap video
I dont know why my friend posted this is crap video me killing my slef 2 times.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 22, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Is PC Chris and mewtwo king playing Brawl? I only ask cause I haven't heard much of them lately. I know Korean DJ, Azen and Chu Dat are plaing without a doubt.



Yeah, I live in Massachusetts, and PC Chris, M2K, and Cort come to all of our tournaments (brawl and melee). And of course KDJ comes, he is a local .


----------



## Gamble (May 22, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> My new vids
> 
> video one
> decent.
> ...



Lot of onstage dairs <.<


----------



## NinjaM (May 22, 2008)

So hey guys I discovered the most fun way to play Smash Bros! 

Me and my best friend "discovered" it the other day, and me and my roomies have been doing it to.

*All Captain Falcon. All the time.*

Recommended Settings (any combination of the following): Double Damage, 300%, Heavy Gravity, Bunny Hoods, Slow Motion

And then everyone spams Falcon Punch and Knee of Justice! Level 9 computers even join in the punch spam! Epic AI! 

Seriously, Super Captain Smash Falcon Brawl is the best game _ever_.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 22, 2008)

^ LOL. Some good smash, isnt it?


----------



## Akira (May 22, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> So hey guys I discovered the most fun way to play Smash Bros!
> 
> Me and my best friend "discovered" it the other day, and me and my roomies have been doing it to.
> 
> ...



I need to try this it sounds fukken awesome


----------



## Gamble (May 22, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> So hey guys I discovered the most fun way to play Smash Bros!
> 
> Me and my best friend "discovered" it the other day, and me and my roomies have been doing it to.
> 
> ...



I wasn't interested until you mentioned slow motion. I want so hard.


----------



## ctizz36 (May 22, 2008)

Gravy said:


> My screenshot gallery from Brawl Central Forums (To at least ease the mind off of tiers and pros...)
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if you guys are like these guys, who like the pictures, or think I can do better. (personally I think I can do better, except on the trophy pictures...)



Great Pics Gravy... How did you put Dr. Eggman in the picture with the villians?


----------



## Omolara (May 22, 2008)

I finally got a freaking Wii!!! 
Oh, and Brawl too.  I'm only about 35% through Subspace though...


----------



## Akuma (May 22, 2008)

Is there an easier way to do a noncontact mortar slide with the mote + chuck?


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 22, 2008)

Omolara said:


> I finally got a freaking Wii!!!
> Oh, and Brawl too.  I'm only about 35% through Subspace though...



Wiis are still sold out where I live.


----------



## "Shion" (May 22, 2008)

Same here^

My cousin has been trying to find one since it came out. =/


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 22, 2008)

I've had one since the release and I have a Wii on layaway...



ctizz36 said:


> Great Pics Gravy... How did you put Dr. Eggman in the picture with the villians?



Trophy Hoard - Diorama Mode. I put the Eggman trophy in there because he's Sonic's respective rival.


----------



## Bender (May 22, 2008)

LOL

You guys are making this impossible for me to visit this thread with the name Saskay my most despised enemy


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 22, 2008)

I checked stores , and Wiis come in randomly during the week. They always sell out within 6 hours upon store opening, from the day they get the shipment.


----------



## "Shion" (May 22, 2008)

I don't understand the saying: "They're selling faster than hotcakes"

....hotcakes don't sell at all..........


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 22, 2008)

Congrats on finding a Wii. It took me months of calling Gamestop daily to finally find one in stock. I beat 6 other people from getting it.


----------



## ctizz36 (May 22, 2008)

@Gravy Oh you used the Dr. Eggman Trophy very nice


----------



## NinjaM (May 22, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I wasn't interested until you mentioned slow motion. I want so hard.


Slow is my favorite. When you sweetspot a knee the entire game just kinda freezes for a second. It's so beautiful. 

Giant is fun too. 



Akuma said:


> Is there an easier way to do a noncontact mortar slide with the mote + chuck?


Nope.



"Shion" said:


> I don't understand the saying: "They're selling faster than hotcakes"
> 
> ....hotcakes don't sell at all..........



Then IHOP would be outta business...


----------



## Akuma (May 22, 2008)

IHOP has generally cold pancakes.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 22, 2008)

When I used to ask the store clerks, he used to laugh me. I was greatly insulted.


----------



## Akuma (May 22, 2008)

> Nope.



Youe lied, there is. You can time it better if you set directional pad to instant smashes, Rush with down mortar with up. Good succession rate.


Guess I figured out for myself


----------



## Red Sands (May 22, 2008)

tomorrow i will be brawling so be ready people

i hope there isn't any lag tomorrow


----------



## Akuma (May 23, 2008)

Red_Sands93 said:


> tomorrow i will be brawling so be ready people
> 
> i hope there isn't any lag tomorrow



There will be.


----------



## Red Sands (May 23, 2008)

thats shit!!!

man i love playing with the fast characters like sonic.....which pisses me off cause they suck with all the lag


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 23, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> When I used to ask the store clerks, he used to laugh me. I was greatly insulted.



Some laughed at me, while others just gave me a look as if i was crazy.


----------



## the_sloth (May 23, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I don't understand the saying: "They're selling faster than hotcakes"
> 
> ....hotcakes don't sell at all..........



I had a friend say that too.  I tried convincing him that what the saying means is that hotcakes don't stay hot for very long.  So once they cool down, they aren't technically hotcakes.  Thus, there is only a short a time frame allowed to sell hotcakes.


----------



## Soulbadguy (May 23, 2008)

I dont even own a wii.

I just play at troney's and my friend's house.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 23, 2008)

I just got a wii. About to install this weekend. But yeah, I play at school, friends house, and tournaments sometimes.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 23, 2008)

I was under the impression everyone had a Wii and SSBB by now, guess I thought wrong.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 23, 2008)

lol, there is an abundance of Wiis in Rhode Island


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 23, 2008)

Man, sometimes I wish the superior Big Boss/Naked Snake was included in the game, instead of Solid Snake.

Big Boss is the man. Proof;


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 23, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I was under the impression everyone had a Wii and SSBB by now, guess I thought wrong.



With all the talk, you'd think that... I'm surprised at the lack of Wii/SSBB owners too...

How many stickers are there in all? I've been collecting the same ones for hours...


----------



## Hyde (May 23, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Porn. Don't bring up shit like that from 3 pages ago...



Porn? On MY Wii!?


----------



## Dark Aether (May 23, 2008)

Glad the freakin thread name changed....


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 23, 2008)

I like saucekay better than sakuraii


----------



## Linkaro (May 23, 2008)

Anyone knows how to convert our pic and replays from our SD cards?


----------



## Gamble (May 24, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> Anyone knows how to convert our pic and replays from our SD cards?



Pretty sure it's impossible to convert .bin files into video files. Meaning your replays are worth shit without some type of capture device.

_Sakur-WRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!_


----------



## Soulbadguy (May 24, 2008)

For some reason i want to learn how to play G&W.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 24, 2008)

G/W turtle is freaking ownage


----------



## Bender (May 24, 2008)

Finally, you,ve changed the thread name


----------



## Gamble (May 24, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> G/W key is freaking ownage



Fix'd. **


----------



## Soulbadguy (May 24, 2008)

hey i think my friend knows key(if its the same guy).


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 24, 2008)

lol. Nuh uh. His turtle or back air is better than the key >.<


----------



## Gamble (May 24, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> lol. Nuh uh. His turtle or back air is better than the key >.<



Key is lagless on landing, has a shockwave to catch spotdodging/shieldgrabbing, prevents people from following you in the air (provided you DI properly) and is probably the only move that can be spammed in the game and not get punished for it. 

Turtle is good too, but I'd say Key takes the cake.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 24, 2008)

Man, you can't ken combo in this game. Makes me sad


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 24, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> Anyone knows how to convert our pic and replays from our SD cards?



Brawl Central forums has a link to convert the snapshots into Jpeg files, my post a few pages back can help find that out.

However, replays are impossible at the moment. One thing is because replays can be used and manipulated in-game. You can move the camera around, focus on one player, and pause to take more snapshots. Because of this degree of interaction it's more complex to convert these .Bin files than it would for a still picture like a snapshot.



The Key is better. The turtle is a good horizontal attack in the air, but the Key is still a better move.


----------



## Gamble (May 24, 2008)

Gravy said:


> Brawl Central forums has a link to convert the snapshots into Jpeg files, my post a few pages back can help find that out.
> 
> However, replays are impossible at the moment. One thing is because replays can be used and manipulated in-game. You can move the camera around, focus on one player, and pause to take more snapshots. Because of this degree of interaction it's more complex to convert these .Bin files than it would for a still picture like a snapshot.
> 
> ...



GaW's entire moveset is crazy good. Key and turtle just stand out from the rest.  Even uair is good. Prevents people from attacking you in the air, and controls space so well. It forces your opponent to land on the side of you, or trap them on the edge, setting up for turtle rape or KO with brick. Usmash is slow and lacks range, but so God help you if it connects. Like as strong as Lucas' usmash.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 24, 2008)

Yea, my brother is quite a skilled GaW player.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 24, 2008)

You know what, online Wifi sucks. So much lag, I can't do anything I want to do. And I cant react to enemy movements.. <.<


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 24, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> You know what, online Wifi sucks. So much lag, I can't do anything I want to do. And I cant react to enemy movements.. <.<



Welcome to what most people think of the online now.


----------



## "Shion" (May 24, 2008)

Guys, I have come upon a new advanced technique.

I have used it effectively with Fox, but have still yet to test it out with all other characters.

More will be revealed in due time.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 24, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Welcome to what most people think of the online now.



lol, NINTENDO needs better servers. gg


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 24, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> lol, NINTENDO needs better servers. gg



Not gonna happen. You might as well move on to the next game from Nintendo that uses online, Mario Kart Wii.

It actually has a GOOD online setup, which is the last thing I'd ever say about Brawls.


----------



## dilbot (May 24, 2008)

Hey you guys remember the video that simulated online play at the Dojo? I guess it was all LIES


----------



## Dark Aether (May 25, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Not gonna happen. You might as well move on to the next game from Nintendo that uses online, Mario Kart Wii.
> 
> It actually has a GOOD online setup, which is the last thing I'd ever say about Brawls.



Indeed. I was quite taken aback by MKWII's blatantly superior online content. It kind of makes Brawl's look sort of slapped on. DLC would be a good solution to this...


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 25, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> Indeed. I was quite taken aback by MKWII's blatantly superior online content. It kind of makes Brawl's look sort of slapped on. DLC would be a good solution to this...



I know... let's blame SAKURAI


----------



## Volke (May 25, 2008)

Meh. WiFi has its good and its bad days. Usually not too bad.


----------



## Gamble (May 25, 2008)

Volke said:


> Meh. WiFi has its good and its bad days. Usually not too bad.



Even on good days, there's still that noticeable input lag. However, Nmaster had said this a while ago; it'd be one helluva task for them to give a 100% transition from offline to online play. Unlike MKwii, you're..on average, mashing 40 buttons every 10 seconds. Different than just gliding with a joystick the entire time, with the occasional button tap.


----------



## Akuma (May 25, 2008)

dilbot said:


> Hey you guys remember the video that simulated online play at the Dojo? I guess it was all LIES



Servers werent as crowded then. Plus im sure they have a bit more bandwidth to throw around.


----------



## "Shion" (May 25, 2008)

My adv. technique DOES work with all characters.

Some characters are slower to use the technique though, for example, DK, Bowser, Snake...


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 25, 2008)

So, let's hear it. This new Adv. Tech of yours?


----------



## "Shion" (May 25, 2008)

Well, what it is is a sort of dash cancel forward smash.

How you do it:
Dash, then immediately put your control stick the opposite way, then make it face in your original dash direction and do a forward smash.

That results in you running forward, stopping for 1 frame, then executing a forward smash in the same direction.

This can be used to link up with fox's reflector, dedede's chain grab, etc. etc.

Works with everyone.

I call it "(DCF) Smash"


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 25, 2008)

WIFI lag almost never effects me, it's getting opponents before the server kicks me off.
And the only time lag _does_ affect me it's when the characters make their on-screen appearences on stage.

And while MKWii's Online is better, I prefer playing Brawl, because then I don't have to worry about getting hit with five blue shells and still land a high ranking. Seriously, a ton of the racers suck and the only good ones can get beat if you're persistant with them.

That being said I liked the fights I had earlier today, some total upsets with Pokemon Trainer and Luigi. =3

@Timbers: I sort of think G&W's Dsmash has a little bit more oomph for me...

@"Shion": So what you feint and surprise with a forward smash?


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 25, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Well, what it is is a sort of dash cancel forward smash.
> 
> How you do it:
> Dash, then immediately put your control stick the opposite way, then make it face in your original dash direction and do a forward smash.
> ...



Instead of making it face the original dash direction, just use the C stick. I know this definately works on gamecube controllers, and I think it makes the move 2 frames faster atleast.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 25, 2008)

That's kind of what it sounds like, a feint. But I'll have to test it out myself soon.


----------



## "Shion" (May 25, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> Instead of making it face the original dash direction, just use the C stick. I know this definately works on gamecube controllers, and I think it makes the move 2 frames faster atleast.



If you try to use the c-stick, the your character will, just do a dash attack or will face the wrong direction.

You have to rapidly face control-stick opposite direction, then back to original dash direction and execute a smash attack.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 25, 2008)

Ohh, I see. Hmm, I wish I had my Wii in front of me XD. Can dash canceling fSmash also work by dash, then push down to crouch, then smash?


----------



## Gamble (May 25, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> If you try to use the c-stick, the your character will, just do a dash attack or will face the wrong direction.
> 
> You have to rapidly face control-stick opposite direction, then back to original dash direction and execute a smash attack.



That's retarded. It's just the initial step of a dash dance followed by a smash.

EDIT: Now that I think about it, it sounds just like stutterstepping.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 25, 2008)

I can't do it. I have no talent!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 25, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> I can't do it. I have no talent!



You have no talent.

Kidding. If you can't get it down, try develop ways to defend against it. Always think a step ahead.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 25, 2008)

That's basically been around since Melee. 

Sometimes paired with a CC though.


----------



## Soulbadguy (May 25, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Well, what it is is a sort of dash cancel forward smash.
> 
> How you do it:
> Dash, then immediately put your control stick the opposite way, then make it face in your original dash direction and do a forward smash.
> ...



stutter steping!!!


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 25, 2008)

It is okay Sonikku. Advanced techniques aren't always the most useful. 

Example 1 : M2K can short hop double laser with fox. He has extremely fast hands, but this technique is not very practical to use.

Example 2 : Aniki does not wave dash. He mains Link in Melee, and almost all pros wave dash. He doesnt wave dash with his link, yet he was a top player in Japan.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 25, 2008)

@bloody ninja: My thoughts exactly, I don't need Adv. Techs to be a great overall player. I just gotta know how to defend against them.


----------



## Gamble (May 25, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> It is okay Sonikku. Advanced techniques aren't always the most useful.
> 
> Example 1 : M2K can short hop double laser with fox. He has extremely fast hands, but this technique is not very practical to use.
> 
> Example 2 : Aniki does not wave dash. He mains Link in Melee, and almost all pros wave dash. He doesnt wave dash with his link, yet he was a top player in Japan.



Stutterstepping fits into the first category I'd say. Really the only use I'd see for it would be Marth's fsmash tipper, which is just as easy to land from walking.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 25, 2008)

Yea, and I don't even use Marth, he's more of a fun character to play for me. Though I am interested in learning him a little more, and I have been pursuing that thought for about a day now.


----------



## Icy_eagle (May 25, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> It is okay Sonikku. Advanced techniques aren't always the most useful.
> 
> Example 1 : M2K can short hop double laser with fox. He has extremely fast hands, but this technique is not very practical to use.
> 
> Example 2 : Aniki does not wave dash. He mains Link in Melee, and almost all pros wave dash. He doesnt wave dash *with his link*, yet he was a top player in Japan.



That honestly isn't that big of a deal, Link has much lesser use from wavedashing than most other characters. It's still notable though


----------



## ZenGamr (May 25, 2008)

Snake Solos the Smash Universe.


----------



## Gentleman (May 25, 2008)

Well it's been a while since I've posted here, and I've just started coming back to Brawl. And I was wondering how you ride boxes since my friend has done it to me before, but every time I try to jump on it I just fall through... Really confused.


----------



## Soulbadguy (May 25, 2008)

for some reason i dont have a hard time vs snake,Olny Meta is a problem for me.


and marth sucks on wifi.


----------



## Linkaro (May 25, 2008)

does anyone get a 97003 error?


----------



## Kai (May 25, 2008)

Snake and Metaknight are a tremendous pain to deal with. Then again, they're most likely top tier.


----------



## "Shion" (May 26, 2008)

Kai said:


> Snake and Metaknight are a tremendous pain to deal with. Then again, they're most likely top tier.



Snake isn't so difficult to defeat.

People go all " OMGZ! SNAKE DOING SNAKEDASH=TOP TIER MATERIAL!!"

You can cancel that by shield grabbing... >_>

Grenades? 

Use a laser or projectile to beat them.

What you really gotta watch out for are his grabs and tilts.

Those are killer.

Also, what is stutterstepping?

It's not in the adv techniques @ smashwiki.


----------



## Volke (May 26, 2008)

Hang on. I'll get a good vid for you. Might help your Sonic since Stutter Step is good for him.


----------



## "Shion" (May 26, 2008)

Thanks Volke.

Hmmm..... stutterstep.........


----------



## Volke (May 26, 2008)




----------



## "Shion" (May 26, 2008)

So stutterstep can only be done by Sonic?


----------



## Volke (May 26, 2008)

No. Others can do it too. Saw a Bowser do it nicely a few days ago. Sonic is just used to demonstrate since he is "the best" at it. Kinda like Snake is used to demonstrate the sliding u smash.


----------



## Volke (May 26, 2008)




----------



## "Shion" (May 26, 2008)

Hmm... gotcha.


Thanks for the vid!

The difference between DCF Smash and stutterstep is that DCF is done by canceling the dash and executing an f-smash.

Stutter is done by foxtrotting and doing a smash.


----------



## Volke (May 26, 2008)

No problem. Also posted one for Bowser on the other page.


----------



## Linkaro (May 26, 2008)

May I ask again if anyone ever got a 97003 error code?


----------



## Volke (May 26, 2008)

Hey Linky-poo! 

*runs* 

I don't recall numbers but I have been error coded a lot. Mainly when my comp os on the Internet while I am playing.


----------



## Gamble (May 26, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Snake isn't so difficult to defeat.
> 
> People go all " OMGZ! SNAKE DOING SNAKEDASH=TOP TIER MATERIAL!!"
> 
> ...


Snake is very difficult to most of the cast, actually. Obviously he has his counterpicks (no matter how few) but he's ultimately one of the best in the game. Why are you bringing up mortar sliding and grenades. Nobody likes him for that. It's his fricken' bizarre tilts, dthrow mindgames, and a beastly edgeguard game. He's easily the best at defending himself in the game, which is what the entire metagame seems to revolve around.


"Shion" said:


> Hmm... gotcha.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the vid!
> ...


No. Foxtrotting into a smash is just that; foxtrotting into a smash. "Stutterstepping" is mashing the joystick forward, then quickly backwards and performing a smash at the same time. You get that forward momentum from the initial dashdance animation, and the  smash cancels your backward momentum. Good find, but seriously this has been around for quite a while.


----------



## Kai (May 26, 2008)

Especially Snake's edgeguard game. A skilled snake player just won't let you get back. And the tilts obviously have incredible priority and knockback.


----------



## Linkaro (May 26, 2008)

Volke said:


> Hey Linky-poo!
> 
> *runs*
> 
> I don't recall numbers but I have been error coded a lot. Mainly when my comp os on the Internet while I am playing.



WHO GAVE U PERMISSION TO CALL ME THAT!!!!!  *chase*

But I been getting that code lately.....yesterday.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 26, 2008)

where is the "choose your character X3 this is so many files.


----------



## Soulbadguy (May 26, 2008)

New videos


----------



## Gamble (May 26, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> New videos



Maybe it's just personal opinion, but you know you can play a very defensive Marth against Falcon. Ftilt and Utilt are great at keeping him at bay.


----------



## "Shion" (May 26, 2008)

Yoki

Plays a huge role...


----------



## Kai (May 26, 2008)

One thing I've noticed is that a good majority of Marth players choose him in a white outfit...

Don't any of you think he looks better in black??


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 26, 2008)

I like the natural costumes for each characters... Selecting them in other colors sort of irks me.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (May 26, 2008)

White Marth rocks...and blue Toon Link and the evil looking Link and Zelda.  I like my mains to kick ass in style.

Oh also yeti DK


----------



## Gamble (May 26, 2008)

Kai said:


> One thing I've noticed is that a good majority of Marth players choose him in a white outfit...
> 
> Don't any of you think he looks better in black??



Not really. I think fricken everyone chooses the black suit, cause it makes them look "totally badass dood."  I think the white/black costumes look retarded, but that's just me.


----------



## BAD BD (May 26, 2008)

White Marth.
Normal Falcon
Silver Bowser
Yellow Ike
Black Pit
Yellow Diddy


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 26, 2008)

Clearly it's all about Dark Falco and Pink Kirby.


----------



## Gamble (May 26, 2008)

Dark Falco is about the only good "black costume." Everything else looks kinda like the typical animu character. Especially Link/Zelda/Marth.

Default Lucario, Lightblue DDD, Pink ZSS, Lightblue Wolf, Green/blue/black Marth, Red Zelda, Blue ROB, Blue Pikachu, Green Fox.

Yes please.


----------



## Shirker (May 26, 2008)

hm, what about teh inverted Mario Bros?


----------



## Akira (May 26, 2008)

I'm sticking with:
Mr Saturn T-shirt Ness
Green MK 
Artic Snake
White+Red Warioware Wario
Silver Bowser
Red Ike


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (May 26, 2008)

I'm really sad that Jiggly lost the headband outfit...and got nerfed really badly.  I used to terrorize people with kung-fu jigglypuff.

Ike needs better colors too...He must be color blind picking those combinations.  Red and green are the best.


----------



## Gamble (May 26, 2008)

I like Ike's yellow and light blue outfits.

:\


----------



## Gentleman (May 26, 2008)

I just play with Ice Climbers G&W and Snake in their regular colors. When I play Captain Falcon, I like any of his colors. And then Falco in his blue or regular colors.

But the best costume is definately Metaknights pink outfit!


----------



## NinjaM (May 26, 2008)

Captain Luv FTW


----------



## Gamble (May 26, 2008)

S P O T said:


> I just play with Ice Climbers G&W and Snake in their regular colors. When I play Captain Falcon, I like any of his colors. And then Falco in his blue or regular colors.
> 
> But the best costume is definately Metaknights pink outfit!



What was your name before the name change. Familiar set, and I have you added on Brawl too. 

Also Fabulous Falcon is the best Falcon ever.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 26, 2008)

Lol Fabulous Falcon. 
Pink MK is win as well.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 26, 2008)

I like playing IC in undistinguishable colors to confuse myself and hopefully my opponent.


----------



## Volke (May 26, 2008)

Since everyone else is stating their opinion on costumes, here is mine:

Red Ike
White Lucario
Dark Suit Samus/ZSS (can't help it as a Metroid fan. The Dark Suit was awsome in MP2)
Red/Blue Marth
Red Meta Knight
Red Snake
Black Sonic
White Wolf
White Fox
Red/Black C Falcon
Normal Diddy
Red/Blue/Dark Zelda/Sheik
Red/Dark Ganon
Blue/Dark Pit
Green Pikachu
Red Falco

That's about it. I don't have preferences on the other since I never really use them.


----------



## "Shion" (May 26, 2008)

Black Foxie

Gold Ike

Black Pit

Black/Red Snake

White Marth

Love C. Falcon.

Purple Sonic


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 26, 2008)

Purple Luigi 
Old School Toon Link
Dark/Green Zelda
Red/Blue/Black C.Falcon
Peasant Ike
Green Marth
Dark/Green/Light MK
Regular/Green/Black Sonic


----------



## Shy Link (May 27, 2008)

Kai said:


> One thing I've noticed is that a good majority of Marth players choose him in a white outfit...
> 
> Don't any of you think he looks better in black??



Because Leaf Marth radiates holy awesome. Though, considering today's teen culture, it is surprising more people don't go with his black outfit... You'd figure they'd think it would make them look all "dark" and "shadowy".

I wasn't aware so many people liked white outfits as much as me.


----------



## Aeon (May 27, 2008)

Well, I guess I'll go ahead and share my costume preferences as well.

Navy Blue ZSS
Blue Ike
Blue Link
Pink/Blonde Zelda
Blue Toon Link
Blue Ganondorf
Black Marth
Black Pit
Black Sonic

Yes, blue happens to be my favorite color.


----------



## Gamble (May 27, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Yes, blue happens to be my favorite color.



I don't believe you


----------



## Aeon (May 27, 2008)

Why not?


----------



## Gentleman (May 27, 2008)

Timbers said:


> What was your name before the name change. Familiar set, and I have you added on Brawl too.
> 
> Also Fabulous Falcon is the best Falcon ever.



My name was Colonello before the name change, sorry if there was some confusion. I'll check to see if I have you or not. If I don't I'll add you tommorow if I play.


----------



## "Shion" (May 27, 2008)

How'd we get into a color discussion?


----------



## Linkaro (May 27, 2008)

Im a regular costume guy so there...but I like using fire Mario.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 27, 2008)

Kai said:


> One thing I've noticed is that a good majority of Marth players choose him in a white outfit...
> 
> Don't any of you think he looks better in black??



This is how the great color discussion began.


----------



## Nightmare (May 27, 2008)

_anyone here up to play  _


----------



## Shirker (May 27, 2008)

That is _some_ sig ya got today :S


----------



## Volke (May 27, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _anyone here up to play  _



I would if I didn't have so much homework today. You may have better luck in the Online and Matchmaking thread...

And that is _some_ sig you have today...


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 27, 2008)

To re-iterate... That is _some_ sig you got there, Nightmare.


----------



## Nightmare (May 27, 2008)

_ i see my sig is being enjoyed ... care to rep me for it  _


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 27, 2008)

Only if I can get that same treatment.


----------



## Volke (May 27, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Only if I can get that same treatment.



^What he said...

*reps*


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (May 27, 2008)

I finally got Internet back
but my wi-fi lags butt

but I wanna test it, any one up?
FC is 2922-0103-8370


----------



## Akuma (May 27, 2008)

Predator would beat wolverine just saying, his claws arent exactly high tech.


----------



## Volke (May 27, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> I finally got Internet back
> but my wi-fi lags butt
> 
> but I wanna test it, any one up?
> FC is 2922-0103-8370



Possibly, let me check if my brother is using the Wii..

Sorry, he's playing a friend. Maybe a little later.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (May 27, 2008)

alrighty just Pm me


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 27, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> I finally got Internet back
> but my wi-fi lags butt



It always lagscry

(I can't choose my emotion)


----------



## Volke (May 27, 2008)

You guys should try changing your router settings if you have not yet(assuming you are using a router)


----------



## Akuma (May 27, 2008)

Opening ports takes to much work.


----------



## Volke (May 27, 2008)

Really? Took me about 5 minutes...

Let me see if I can find a guide I saw for it. Had a lot of things you could do on it.


----------



## Gamble (May 28, 2008)

Volke said:


> You guys should try changing your router settings if you have not yet(assuming you are using a router)



Wifi will always lag, no matter how ritzy your internet connection is. Input lag, mind you. Not the low FPS spikes.


----------



## "Shion" (May 28, 2008)

Input lag isn't that bad....

True that you cant execute moves as precisely, but you get used to it after a few games.


----------



## Axl Low (May 28, 2008)

Colors/Costumes 

Mario: Old Skool Fire Flower/Brown/His New "Standard"/Wario
DK: Golden Tie or Snowman
Link: All (I wish they gave him the TP Zora for the Blue though and Rupee armor for the red)
Samus: Fusion Blue/Yellow One
Zero Suit Samus: Any 
Kirby: Any but B+W is my fav
Fox: Stadnard or Dark Set
Pikachu: ANy but the goggles are my fav
Marth: Black, White, Red, Light Blue
Mr. G+W: Standard Black
Luigi: Old Skool FIre Flower/Mets Fan Lol/Waluigi
Diddy: Standard/Purple
Zelda/Sheik: Black/Standard
Pit: Holy Pit/Black Angel Pit
Meta Knight: Evil Metaknight/Bling Metakinght/Rainbow Metakinght is for lulz
Falco: Standard/Black
Pokemon Trainer: Standard D: (Should have given evil trainer and Jet Black Pokemon)
Ike: Any Cause he is from Fire Emblem 
Snake: Any because He is living in a box, A cardboard Box
Peach: Daisy/Standard 
Yoshi: Yellow/Green/Red (Why no Black Yoshi? )
Ganondorf: Standard/Black/Holy Ganondorf
King Dedede: All (Brown is my fav)
Wolf: Standard/Black/White
Lucario: Standard/White
Ness: Standard/White/Black and Yellow Stripes
Sonic: Standard/Black/Super
Bowser: Black/Bling Bowser
Wario: ALL LOL 
Toon Link: Brown Hair/Dark Toon Link
ROB: Black/Green
Olimar: Standard/Grey Suit/Corrupted Olimar (Tainted Helmet)
Captain Falcon: Valentine's Falcon aka Capatain Zapp Branigan Falcon either Blue/Grey
Jiggly: Standard/White Hate/Sleeping Hat
Lucas: All


----------



## ctizz36 (May 28, 2008)

The snowman DK is just like the Yeti... but I battle in his normal colors got to love that red tie ... I'm so alone


----------



## Gamble (May 28, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Input lag isn't that bad....
> 
> True that you cant execute moves as precisely, but you get used to it after a few games.



No, it's bad. 

Marth, Pikachu, Fox, Sheik, Wario (according to Phantom), C Falcon, I'd deem pretty useless on wifi. 

I'd be willing to throw in Zelda and Pit too, because of how small their sweetspots are in some of their moves. Input lag you're basically praying to sweetspot, rather than actually timing it.


----------



## NinjaM (May 28, 2008)

ctizz36 said:


> The snowman DK is just like the Yeti... but I battle in his normal colors got to love that red tie ... I'm so alone



No, I'm with ya. I'm always regular or black DK despite Yeti DK being awesome...


----------



## ctizz36 (May 28, 2008)

^ That is very true


----------



## Akira (May 28, 2008)

Timbers said:


> No, it's bad.
> 
> Marth, Pikachu, Fox, Sheik, Wario (according to Phantom), C Falcon, I'd deem pretty useless on wifi.
> 
> I'd be willing to throw in Zelda and Pit too, because of how small their sweetspots are in some of their moves. Input lag you're basically praying to sweetspot, rather than actually timing it.


Marth is by far the worst sufferer of input lag. It's a pointless hassle to use him online and effectively combo just because timing sweetspots etc is just fucking impossible sometimes.


----------



## Gamble (May 28, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Marth is by far the worst sufferer of input lag. It's a pointless hassle to use him online and effectively combo just because timing sweetspots etc is just fucking impossible sometimes.



Not really. Experience wise I'd say Pikachu is. Lag fucks with QAC and even gimps his recovery sometimes. Marth is a close second though. Unable to consistantly pull off dancing blades gets you punished, but at least his recovery isn't killed by lag.


----------



## NinjaM (May 28, 2008)

I find Fox one of the most usable characters in lag. Olimar on the other hand is  just because without perfect air dodging and whistling he gets KO'd at like nothing...


----------



## "Shion" (May 28, 2008)

Any of you brotha's wanna battle?


----------



## Gamble (May 28, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> I find Fox one of the most usable characters in lag. Olimar on the other hand is  just because without perfect air dodging and whistling he gets KO'd at like nothing...



Fox relies on pressuring. It's kind of hard to do that when you have delayed moves. Kind of lets the defending character get the upperhand on you. 

Olimar I guess I'll agree with lol. Being unable to perfectly whistle would suck.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 28, 2008)

Then I guess I'm the only one that doesn't suffer too much lag... I just have way too much of a problem making the connection.


----------



## Nightmare (May 28, 2008)

_marth is gay and i use him now  _


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 28, 2008)

Marth actually gets married in his game... Ike however... He's another story...

I know what you mean but I'm just saying...


----------



## Nightmare (May 28, 2008)

_no way marth gets married ... probably to some dude :rofl ... Ike is too intense for women ... though i hate him as a fighter  _


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 28, 2008)

Actually Nightmare, the truth is scarier than you may think:




> Order restored, Marth then marries Shiida and returns to Altea with the intention of rebuilding all of Akaneia, and that is likely where he lives peacefully for the rest of his life.



And well, who he marries is the main heroine of that game.

And I don't know where, but I saw a thread about Ike and one of his companions being well... More than friends... And said companion isn't a girl.


----------



## Nightmare (May 28, 2008)

_ Ike is gay  :rofl  _


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 28, 2008)

WOOT GO MARTH !!!

He is my main for melee <3


----------



## Nightmare (May 28, 2008)

_hes my melee main too ... but he is my test character for my opponents skill in brawl  _


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 28, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _hes my melee main too ... *but he is my test character for my opponents skill in brawl*  _



Same here.


----------



## Volke (May 28, 2008)

I use a random char to test an opponents skill.


----------



## "Shion" (May 28, 2008)

My main is me skill tester, my main weapon, my secret weapon, and my ace card.


----------



## Volke (May 28, 2008)

Nightmare, you may want to check the second spoiler tag in my sig


----------



## Gamble (May 29, 2008)

Volke said:


> Nightmare, you may want to check the second spoiler tag in my sig



Is that bitch seriously only giving you that much room to get in? Needs to move the fuck on over.


----------



## Kai (May 29, 2008)

Timbers said:


> No, it's bad.
> 
> Marth, Pikachu, Fox, Sheik, Wario (according to Phantom), C Falcon, I'd deem pretty useless on wifi.
> 
> I'd be willing to throw in Zelda and Pit too, because of how small their sweetspots are in some of their moves. Input lag you're basically praying to sweetspot, rather than actually timing it.


Can't believe you forgot to add Ness to the pile. He's the prince of "prayer for sweetspots" there.

In a relatively laggy game, Ness is lower than dirt.


----------



## Gamble (May 29, 2008)

Kai said:


> Can't believe you forgot to add Ness to the pile. He's the prince of "prayer for sweetspots" there.
> 
> In a relatively laggy game, Ness is lower than dirt.



Haha.

Yeah this too.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 29, 2008)

Kai said:


> lower than dirt.





Kai said:


> than dirt.





Kai said:


> *dirt.*



Trash even.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 29, 2008)

Gravy said:


> Marth actually gets married in his game... Ike however... He's another story...



Retconn'd

Marth gets married in the chapter set after Fire Emblem 1.

The remake coming out on the DS removes that entire story arc from ever happening.

He's going to stay as the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that he always has been.


----------



## ZenGamr (May 29, 2008)

Marth gets married? Lesbian sex!


----------



## Akira (May 29, 2008)

Kai said:


> Can't believe you forgot to add Ness to the pile. He's the prince of "prayer for sweetspots" there.
> 
> In a relatively laggy game, Ness is lower than dirt.



I don't find Ness's sweetspotted Bair too hard to land during lag, but I definetly agree about his Dair being basically useless.


----------



## "Shion" (May 29, 2008)

Lucas's is so much more useful^

And doesn't Ness's also have a meteor smash effect?


----------



## Akira (May 29, 2008)

Ness's Dair is a much more powerful spike than Lucas's but Lucas's hits more and can actually be performed effectively under lag.


----------



## ZenGamr (May 29, 2008)

Lucas has a very powerful U-smash. It's like the only thing good about him.


----------



## Red Sands (May 29, 2008)

actually lucas is pretty good with his normal attacks


----------



## Akira (May 29, 2008)

Ike said:


> Lucas has a very powerful U-smash. It's like the only thing good about him.



You seem to have left out the parts about his two spikes, decent airgame, versatile long range options and a fantastic wavebounce. Sure his short range is a bit lacking but he is one of the better characters overall.


----------



## NinjaM (May 29, 2008)

Epic zapjump is epic.


----------



## Gamble (May 29, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I don't find Ness's sweetspotted Bair too hard to land during lag, but I definetly agree about his Dair being basically useless.


His sweetspot is larger than Zelda's and Pit's, but he has more startup lag (I think? Zelda's is quicker, not entirely sure about Pit's bair) and even sweetspotted bairs aren't killer at lower percents like Pit's and Zelda's are. But when Ness' only other (plausable) killmove is his bthrow and fsmash (both have pretty shitty range lol), you're kind of grasping for hairs for more killmoves, namely the bair sweetspot. 


Fenrir said:


> Ness's Dair is a much more powerful spike than Lucas's but Lucas's hits more and can actually be performed effectively under lag.


No. Ness' spike is stupid easy to land. He's floaty and startup lag isn't anything worth complaining about. Lucas' bair spike is difficult to land even offline, and his dair spike requires excellent timing. 


Nmaster64 said:


> Epic zapjump is epic.


I lol'd the first time i saw it.


----------



## "Shion" (May 29, 2008)

Lol Zapjump

Surprisingly, no Ness players i have vsed have pulled it off on wifi.


----------



## Volke (May 29, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Lol Zapjump
> 
> Surprisingly, no Ness players i have vsed have pulled it off on wifi.



That is a sursprise...


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 29, 2008)

What is this "Zapjump" you all speak of?


----------



## Gamble (May 29, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Lol Zapjump
> 
> Surprisingly, no Ness players i have vsed have pulled it off on wifi.


That's because it's exclusively a Lucas AT. (Someone perhaps correct me on this, not entirely sure)

Plus, his PK fire and midair jump have to be executed in the same frame. That's stupid impossible to do on wifi.


Sonikku Tilt said:


> What is this "Zapjump" you all speak of?



Executing a PK fire and using midair jump in the same frame. Makes your midair jump like 4x higher.


----------



## Akira (May 29, 2008)

^Yeah the effect you're referring to only happens to Lucas (shooting into the sky). With Ness he travels forward while shooting the PK Fire, so it if hits he lands more or less next to them.


----------



## Volke (May 29, 2008)

Timbers said:


> That's because it's exclusively a Lucas AT. (Someone perhaps correct me on this, not entirely sure)
> 
> Plus, his PK fire and midair jump have to be executed in the same frame. That's stupid impossible to do on wifi.
> 
> ...



What does online lag have to do with pushing two buttons at the same time? I have seen many do it with Lucas...



Nmaster64 said:


> Epic zapjump is epic.



Not as epic as the...Sakurai combo 

*gasp*


----------



## ShikonSoulreaper (May 29, 2008)

Ness = PK FIRE


----------



## Gamble (May 29, 2008)

Volke said:


> What does online lag have to do with pushing two buttons at the same time? I have seen many do it with Lucas...



It's obviously doable on wifi, but it's a situational jump at best, and it's not something most Lucas players need, especially those who are dominantly wifi players. That leads to people using it mostly in training mode, and become familiar with offline execution, and not on wifi. The fact that the button input is delayed is what makes it difficult. Both buttons need to be pressed and held at the same consistancy, or you will execute one or the other beforehand. This is obviously heavily biased on my part, as I can do it about 70% of the time offline, but probably 5% at best online. I guess the best term to describe this is muscle memory. Even something as simple as chaingrabbing with DDD becomes difficult on wifi if you haven't thoroughly practiced it online.

I'd imagine the difficulty increase ratio between online and offline is about the same as Sheik's boost smash. Input lag makes everything screwy. You can obviously learn the timing on wifi as well, but it's going to be harder. I'm sure most people who practice precise button input, is doing it in training mode or something, and not during wifi matches.


----------



## Volke (May 29, 2008)

Timbers said:


> It's obviously doable on wifi, but it's a situational jump at best, and it's not something most Lucas players need, especially those who are dominantly wifi players. That leads to people using it mostly in training mode, and become familiar with offline execution, and not on wifi. The fact that the button input is delayed is what makes it difficult. Both buttons need to be pressed and held at the same consistancy, or you will execute one or the other beforehand. This is obviously heavily biased on my part, as I can do it about 70% of the time offline, but probably 5% at best online. I guess the best term to describe this is muscle memory. Even something as simple as chaingrabbing with DDD becomes difficult on wifi if you haven't thoroughly practiced it online.
> 
> I'd imagine the difficulty increase ratio between online and offline is about the same as Sheik's boost smash. Input lag makes everything screwy. You can obviously learn the timing on wifi as well, but it's going to be harder. I'm sure most people who practice precise button input, is doing it in training mode or something, and not during wifi matches.



I know what you mean but the other stuff require a sequence of buttons in order to execute them. The ZapJump just requires you to press them both at the same time. Unless, am I missing some info about the Zap Jump like do you need to execute it at the top of your first jump?

I'm going to try it now both online and offline...


----------



## Gamble (May 29, 2008)

Volke said:


> I know what you mean but the other stuff require a sequence of buttons in order to execute them. The ZapJump just requires you to press them both at the same time. Unless, am I missing some info about the Zap Jump like do you need to execute it at the top of your first jump?
> 
> I'm going to try it now both online and offline...



as long as you're midair, it'll work. 

I don't know the full mechanics behind it. Just from experience it's been much harder to achieve online. I'd imagine since, someone actually getting both the pk fire and jump off in the same frame to be a tad difficult, that there's some type of leniency. Assuming there is, that'd make it much harder on wifi then. If you're not actually inputting the buttons at the same time, and the jump is recognized much earlier than PK fire, it can cause problems. I'm sure you've played wifi enough to know that the lag is never consistant. If it's glitchin' around when you're trying to pull it off, that could be a problem.


----------



## Kai (May 29, 2008)

zapjump is easier if you modify your controls, I think(B-sticking it).


----------



## Volke (May 29, 2008)

True enough. I was thinking of it as it being at the exact same time without realizing how hard it is for humans to get the exact timing. That means most of the time you get it online, you probably got pretty much exact timing.


Kai is right. I tried it out. That and using the L button as Special since you can use both hands for more precise timing.


----------



## Gamble (May 29, 2008)

Using a jump button and B would be impossible lol. I was trying it with tap jump and B-stick. Tap jump and B i thought was the most effective for me. I think the shoulder buttons on the GC controller are ghetto as hell and therefore hate using them.


----------



## "Shion" (May 30, 2008)

They work fine for me.^

B sticking and zapjumps are no problem.

It's the configurations


----------



## Shirker (May 30, 2008)

......................


----------



## ZenGamr (May 30, 2008)

Amazing what adding a few words can do to a seemingly normal Smash Bros picture. Got these off of Halolz, pretty funny.


----------



## Volke (May 30, 2008)

Ike said:


> Amazing what adding a few words can do to a seemingly normal Smash Bros picture. Got these off of Halolz, pretty funny.



Nice find


----------



## Gamble (May 30, 2008)

Ike said:


> Amazing what adding a few words can do to a seemingly normal Smash Bros picture. Got these off of Halolz, pretty funny.



I did lol.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 30, 2008)

I just started picking up Ness a couple nights ago and find that he is a great character.  Maybe I am late on that but whatever, he is awesome and I continue to get better with him.


----------



## Soulbadguy (May 30, 2008)

smexy video


----------



## Gamble (May 30, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> smexy video



it's sexy because people are playing on lylat finally.


----------



## Akuma (May 30, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> smexy video




That Falcon is pretty impressive


----------



## dilbot (May 30, 2008)

I was playing recently and I have decided to main the ice climbers, very interesting characters to main, imo they have a nice variety of attacks.


----------



## Akuma (May 30, 2008)

dilbot said:


> I was playing recently and I have decided to main the ice climbers, very interesting characters to main, imo they have a nice variety of attacks.



Insane combos, if you use them as seperate characters..


----------



## Volke (May 30, 2008)

Not to mention ther chain throw into a spike combo. That thing is crazy annoying at times.


----------



## Gamble (May 30, 2008)

Volke said:


> Not to mention ther chain throw into a spike combo. That thing is crazy annoying at times.



Good thing you can DI the last throw and get the hell away before they can.


----------



## Volke (May 30, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Good thing you can DI the last throw and get the hell away before they can.



True but it doesn't stop it from being annoying. Deals quite some damage if they take you across the field with it.


----------



## Gamble (May 30, 2008)

Volke said:


> True but it doesn't stop it from being annoying. Deals quite some damage if they take you across the field with it.



But keep in mind it's very difficult to consistantly keep the ICs desynched by the user. One mistake and you're home free. Yeah they're a pain, but they lack projectiles worth mentioning (lol 1% cubes) so just grab a character that can force them to approach. Don't use any laggy moves on them, and tell Nana to gtfo with a gimp.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 30, 2008)

Shut the hell up Timbers. 

Play something else besides Smash.


----------



## Gamble (May 30, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Shut the hell up Timbers.
> 
> Play something else besides Smash.



no.

Also you blurred Yuna's hair a bit too much in your sig. 'Tis a sexy set though.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 30, 2008)

I didn't blur anything, I didn't even touch her hair. :S


----------



## Nightmare (May 30, 2008)

_hmmm ... that sig looks familiar ... i think i did it a while back  when i was noob at transparent making  _


----------



## Gamble (May 30, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I didn't blur anything, I didn't even touch her hair. :S



Really? Looks kind of blurry on the end of her longass rat tail hair and some of the bangs. Guess it was just the stock.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 30, 2008)

Hey I don't blame Timbers, Mario Kart gets old but Smash never does.


----------



## kookyz3000 (May 30, 2008)

I got the game a month ago and im liking everything about it so far (i beat it and i love the ending)!!!!!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 30, 2008)

I actually would've liked a better ending to SSE to be honest.


----------



## ZenGamr (May 30, 2008)

Mario Kart is just the same tracks over and over. There's only so much you can do. Super Smash Bros has a lot more possibilities. Wish they have an online ability to add new characters and maps, that would make it awesome.


----------



## Volke (May 31, 2008)

Gravy said:


> I actually would've liked a better ending to SSE to be honest.



Despite the crappy voice actors, I still would have like some conversation...the cut scenes were...bland.


----------



## Volke (May 31, 2008)

Timbers said:


> But keep in mind it's very difficult to consistantly keep the ICs desynched by the user. One mistake and you're home free. Yeah they're a pain, but they lack projectiles worth mentioning (lol 1% cubes) so just grab a character that can force them to approach. Don't use any laggy moves on them, and tell Nana to gtfo with a gimp.



Yeah, I know how to fight them. Just commenting on what they can do.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 31, 2008)

I don't think so Volke... The cutscenes got the message along nicely...

What I would've liked though was:

- Instead of just Kirby in that one stage of subspace, Kirby and Mario. The cutscene where they were all turned into trophies had Mario and Kirby right next to each other... And Mario is Nintendo's flagship character...
- As Sonic got his intro he joined the "Subspace 6" (Kirby, Dedede, Ness, Luigi, Bowser, Sonic) since they are the characters revived by the story. (And the character selection box appears in case you collected more than those characters)
- A special cutscene after getting all the characters, what with all the characters going their separate ways, shaking hands or making challenges...


----------



## Volke (May 31, 2008)

Yeah, but could have been better.


----------



## Ketchups (May 31, 2008)

June 27th is coming, June 27th is coming, oh god, June 27th is coming. 

*coughs*

I'm pretty excited about Brawl being only one month away. Can't wait for the SSBB marathon with some friends. I didn't bother to buy a Freeloader and import SSBB. Waiting saves 20 euros, the fact that a firmware update may make the Freeloader useless and it saves me the hassle of having to put in the Freeloader disc first and then the SSBB disc.

Anyway, I've been looking at the characters, and I really don't know who I should start with. Olimar looks interesting though, and so does Toon Link. Hmm, I guess I'll start out with Olimar though.


----------



## Akuma (May 31, 2008)

Ok so I opened up the router ports and disable DMZ just going to my wii, I no longer get error codes its working awesome. But the sad thing is, my Internet has stopped loading. Anyone might know what the problem is? (I currently am using a connection not plugged into my router)


----------



## Squall Leonhart (May 31, 2008)

Anyone still playing Brawl? I kinda got tired of it.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 31, 2008)

*Raises hand*

You can almost never get tired of it.


----------



## dilbot (May 31, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Ok so I opened up the router ports and disable DMZ just going to my wii, I no longer get error codes its working awesome. But the sad thing is, my Internet has stopped loading. Anyone might know what the problem is? (I currently am using a connection not plugged into my router)



Did you set the same IP as your computer on your wii?

If you did, too fix this, go to your wii connection settings and go to the place where you can type in an ip adress, type in your ip adress but at the last digit raise that number by one. 

_Ex: original Ip adress: 192.168.1.1
     Wii Ip adress: 192.168.1.*2*_

And when you set the ip in which you allow DMZ make sure you set it to the wii Ip adress.


----------



## ctizz36 (May 31, 2008)

I don't I like this game and it never gets old ... hahaha Fanboy..


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 31, 2008)

Well, I played Brawl online at a friend's house today. It was incredibly laggy, maybe because WoW was being played on the 2 computers in the room, but it was fun still.


----------



## Akira (May 31, 2008)

As much as I dislike lag, there is a lot of fun to be had in FFA's when people just spam smashes and hit people into each other.


----------



## Hyde (May 31, 2008)

Hmm...My intrests have shifted to Pok?mon, for the time being...I'm EV training for a tourney:

Infernape- ThunderPunch, Blaze Kick, Blast Burn, Close Combat

Staraptor- Aerial Ace, Fly, Brave Bird, Close Combat

Empoleon- Surf, Ice Beam, Flash Cannon, Hydro Cannon

Torterra- Leech Seed, Seed Bomb, Earthquake, Wood Hammer (may change it to Curse)

What do you guys think? Should I change anything? It's a 2v2 tournament with a 50 lv cap...


----------



## Akuma (May 31, 2008)

dilbot said:


> Did you set the same IP as your computer on your wii?
> 
> If you did, too fix this, go to your wii connection settings and go to the place where you can type in an ip adress, type in your ip adress but at the last digit raise that number by one.
> 
> ...



I already did all that, when I disable the DMZ though it works perfectly but it just makes my internet not work.


----------



## Gamble (May 31, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Hmm...My intrests have shifted to Pok?mon, for the time being...I'm EV training for a tourney:
> 
> Infernape- ThunderPunch, Blaze Kick, Blast Burn, Close Combat
> 
> ...



I actually never knew there were Pokemon tournaments.

And none of those names I'm familiar with.


----------



## Hyde (May 31, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I actually never knew there were Pokemon tournaments.
> 
> And none of those names I'm familiar with.



I played Pok?mon Yellow when I was a tot, but I'm man enough to move on past the original 151...Do yourself a favor and buy Diamond or Pearl..."Retro" is just another word for "outdated shit"...


----------



## Volke (May 31, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Hmm...My intrests have shifted to Pokémon, for the time being...I'm EV training for a tourney:
> 
> Infernape- ThunderPunch, Blaze Kick, Blast Burn, Close Combat
> 
> ...



Better moves or you will be destroyed.

I'll give you an example...

Infernape@Life Orb
Hasty/Naive Nature
252 Spd, 128 SpAtk, 128 Atk
-Close Combat
-Flamethrower
-Grass Knot
-Nasty Plot

If this is on a DS then can't you just use the Lv 50 all feature. It will turn all your Pokes Lv 50...

I could probably trade you my team...or part of it...

EV trained to the max


----------



## "Shion" (May 31, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I actually never knew there were Pokemon tournaments.
> 
> And *none of those names I'm familiar with*.



Where the fuck have you been?


----------



## Hyde (May 31, 2008)

Volke said:


> Better moves or you will be destroyed.
> 
> I'll give you an example...
> 
> ...



Currently, my Infernape=

Item: Life Orb

EVs: 1/2 Speed, 1/2 Atk
Adamant nature
hates to lose (+ Sp. Def.)


----------



## Volke (May 31, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Currently, my Infernape=
> 
> Item: Life Orb
> 
> ...



Adamant nature is + Atk, -SpAtk so I don't know why you carry  Blast Burn.

On top of that, your Staraptor has only Flying and Fighting moves, your Torterra has only Grass and Ground and Empoleon has Hydro Cannon and Flash Cannon...

Anyone with any remote idea of competative play will destroy that team.


----------



## Hyde (May 31, 2008)

Volke said:


> Adamant nature is + Atk, -SpAtk so I don't know why you carry  Blast Burn.



I know, I'm thinking about changing it to Earthquake...Any suggestions?

I only got Blast Burn to see what it looked like...

If only Frenzy Plant was physical...


----------



## Kai (May 31, 2008)

Never knew Pokemon had such serious gambit. Holding orbs, special natures, and EV points? Are these all really that important for a match?

Thought whoever had the best moves would get the win XD


----------



## "Shion" (May 31, 2008)

That's also the basic idea.^


----------



## Hyde (May 31, 2008)

Volke said:


> Adamant nature is + Atk, -SpAtk so I don't know why you carry  Blast Burn.
> 
> On top of that, your Staraptor has only Flying and Fighting moves, your Torterra has only Grass and Ground and Empoleon has Hydro Cannon and Flash Cannon...
> 
> Anyone with any remote idea of competative play will destroy that team.



Staraptor: Aerial Ace because it never misses, Brave Bird as a sweep, Fly as an escapist/stalling move, and Close Combat to counter most of Flying's weaknesses and mismatches...

Empoleon is there for Ice Beam (I'm assuming everyone has Garchomp)

But I guess being 14 isn't a legit excuse...I really should've though this over (good thing I have 75 days)...


----------



## Akuma (May 31, 2008)

Pokemon in the brawl thread?


So how bout them pikachus?


----------



## Volke (May 31, 2008)

Kai said:


> Never knew Pokemon had such serious gambit. Holding orbs, special natures, and EV points? Are these all really that important for a match?
> 
> Thought whoever had the best moves would get the win XD



It makes a huge difference. 

Hyde, I'll talk to you tomorrow. I thought it was like next weekend


----------



## Volke (May 31, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Staraptor: Aerial Ace because it never misses, Brave Bird as a sweep, Fly as an escapist/stalling move, and Close Combat to counter most of Flying's weaknesses and mismatches...
> 
> Empoleon is there for Ice Beam (I'm assuming everyone has Garchomp)
> 
> But I guess being 14 isn't a legit excuse...I really should've though this over (good thing I have 75 days)...



Aerial Ace is weak and pointless since tourney rules ban Double Team and Minimize. Replace with U-Turn for hit and run. Brave Bird good. Fly, NEVER good. Replace with Return for STAB damage against Electric types. It will be your strongest attack. Close Combat, good.

Empoleon will be OHKO by most Chomp EQs.

Tortera will die to any Ice Beam user...


----------



## Gamble (May 31, 2008)

Hyde said:


> I played Pok?mon Yellow when I was a tot, but I'm man enough to move on past the original 151...Do yourself a favor and buy Diamond or Pearl..."Retro" is just another word for "outdated shit"...


...

Don't get all defensive, I never said the current gens were worse than the earlier ones (well the designs on a few of them could use some work), I just haven't been following Pokemon for a while. The last I had played was Fire Red or something, and didn't know what any of the characters did so I was entirely lost. My team usually/always consisted of Victreebell, Charizard, Vaporeon, Alakazam, Golem, Raichu. So when I had to start using all these characters I was unfamiliar with, it confused me and I wasn't that interested to press on. I'd totally try out D/P, but I have no DS, and I'm not going to waste 100 bucks on one game.


"Shion" said:


> Where the fuck have you been?


not playing pokemon.


----------



## Hyde (May 31, 2008)

Volke said:


> It makes a huge difference.
> 
> Hyde, I'll talk to you tomorrow. I thought it was like next weekend



No, it's on July 19...

For the past two weeks or so, I've been researching Pok?mon--things that I had heard of before but never bothered to try, like EVs, IVs (which I am still somewhat unsure about), Egg Moves, specific natures, etc...I've been trying to optimize my team by teaching them what I thought to be good egg moves, EV training them the way I thought I should be, and the rest...But I'm sure glad I asked now, while there's plenty of time, because the college grads there would've more than likely oblitherate me...Now remember, I need all the help I can get, so don't worry about pulling me over and telling me "YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG!!" It can only help me...^_^


----------



## Volke (May 31, 2008)

Ok, I'll PM you tomorrow or sometime this week Hyde.


----------



## Hyde (May 31, 2008)

Volke said:


> Aerial Ace is weak and pointless since tourney rules ban Double Team and Minimize. Replace with U-Turn for hit and run. Brave Bird good. Fly, NEVER good. Replace with Return for STAB damage against Electric types. It will be your strongest attack. Close Combat, good.
> 
> Empoleon will be OHKO by most Chomp EQs.
> 
> Tortera will die to any Ice Beam user...



This tournament allows any moves obtained legally, so Sand Attack, Minimize, and Double Team are in...I have Fly in there for Surf, but since I'll replace Empoleon with another Bird-like Pok?mon, I can change it...How much does Return do at two full hearts?

Pardon my na?vite, but what's an EQ?

No Torterra? So should it be Blastoise? I need a turtle, in there...


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 31, 2008)

I've got my pokemon team, they've given me wins on PBR.
Team:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Raichu, Donphan, Ambipom, Azumarril, Lucario, and Drifblim

I'm not gonna tell you their EV's, item, nature, movesets etc. but while waiting for Brawl I did something dealing with these pokemon. (EV training)



And each one of them has earned their spot on the team.

EQ is *E*arth*q*uake

What's there to talk about in Brawl now? All I know is I faced some easy opponents on WIFI a while back and had fun with some old forum friends. (Pixeltendo)

If anything I need to play more Dedede, I got rusty... Or is it because Dedede appears on the scene everyone aims to destroy him... And _surely_ Yoshi is an easy win. (I play Yoshi, I get punished, winning with him is harder now.)

What are the five most common fighters you face on Wifi? I face
- Ike (Dur)
- Pikachu (Thunder Spamming Dur)
- Fox (LANDMASTER!!!)
- Lucario
- Kirby (Rock dur... And it's a disgrace)

Interestingly enough, I'm seeing more Marios and Peachs.


----------



## Hyde (May 31, 2008)

Graduation ceremonies from 8th grade to 9th grade are fucktarded...

I'm glad I'm going to boarding school, next year...The way my current school operates is most unethincal, immoral, and unprofessional...For the past 10 years, they've been punishing my dear old English teacher, Mr. L, who is loved by all students, because he is better than them (which is true--his credentials outshine theirs every day of the week that ends in "y")...They've gone through any means to do it--not stopping at lying, stealing, blackmailing, or threatening the jobs of his friends to try and get him to do something that would make him look bad--and now they've gone to court and made him retire (he's young enough to teach, but didn't want to deal with any more bullshit)...I'm very fortunate to have had the opportunity to be taught by him, his very presence and flamboyantly bright-colored blazers were blessings..=_π


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 31, 2008)

Graduation ceremonies suck no matter what age you are dude.


----------



## "Shion" (May 31, 2008)

Same song.........^


----------



## Volke (May 31, 2008)

Gravy said:


> Graduation ceremonies suck no matter what age you are dude.


 But the all night senior party rocks 

I believe the base power coming from Staraptor would be 154. Stronger than a Dragonite Hyper Beam...


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 1, 2008)

Gravy said:


> What are the five most common fighters you face on Wifi? I face
> - Ike (Dur)
> - Pikachu (Thunder Spamming Dur)
> - Snake (fail)
> ...



Fixed.....


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 1, 2008)

Fox is badass


----------



## Hyde (Jun 1, 2008)

Volke said:


> But the all night senior party rocks
> 
> I believe the base power coming from Staraptor would be 154. Stronger than a Dragonite Hyper Beam...



Yes, that's why I love Staraptor...I'm not sure I EV trained him correctly though, because he had 187 Attack, but only 140 Speed...He could be taken down by a Jolteon any day of the week...


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 1, 2008)

Jolteon is meant to be faster than Staraptor.....


----------



## Hyde (Jun 1, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Jolteon is meant to be faster than Staraptor.....



That's why I said "Jolteon can take down Staraptor any day"...Staraptor's terrible defenses and Jolteons high speed and Sp. Atk.=RAPE...


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 1, 2008)

Gravy said:


> What are the five most common fighters you face on Wifi? I face
> - Ike (Dur)
> - Pikachu (Thunder Spamming Dur)
> - Fox (LANDMASTER!!!)
> ...



When I first got online I fought an Ike and a Thunder spamming Pikachu and I was mad that day


----------



## Hyde (Jun 1, 2008)

I just beat Cookie in a Pokémon battle...


----------



## Soulbadguy (Jun 1, 2008)

heres some video's of my Shiek.

Video one team battle

Shiek ditto

Iam the black Shiek and the red one in teams.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 1, 2008)

Gravy said:


> What are the five most common fighters you face on Wifi? I face
> - Ike (Dur)
> - Pikachu (Thunder Spamming Dur)
> - Fox (LANDMASTER!!!)
> ...



srsly?

I mean, I agree with that list, but Lucario was kind of out of the blue. Nobody plays Lucario. 

Anyways. Ike, Pikachu, Kirby, Snake, Metaknight, Pit. Most spammed chars on wifi.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 1, 2008)

Over used characters?

Meta Knight, Wolf, Snake, Pit, Ike, Marth, Luigi, DDD, ROB, Lucas.

Wario is also getting up there.


----------



## dilbot (Jun 1, 2008)

Starting to see a big fluctuation of Wolf encounters lately...


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 1, 2008)

Timbers said:


> srsly?
> 
> I mean, I agree with that list, but Lucario was kind of out of the blue. Nobody plays Lucario.
> 
> Anyways. Ike, Pikachu, Kirby, Snake, Metaknight, Pit. Most spammed chars on wifi.



Well I see Lucario a ton, more so than Toon Link. Olimar is becoming popular in doubles, and Mario and Zelda (No Shiek) is getting more common.

On the other hand, I've been seeing less rock spamming Kirby and more Kirby knowing what he's doing.

I almost never see Yoshi and Captain Falcon, but while I've used Yoshi I'm not the only one, I found a Yoshi user who actually won the match.



Violent-nin said:


> Over used characters?
> 
> Meta Knight, Wolf, Snake, Pit, Ike, Marth, Luigi, DDD, ROB, Lucas.
> 
> Wario is also getting up there.



I can tell you I'm playing DDD, ROB, and Pit more.

And I'm a Wario user as well. I can't help it. He's just too wacky to ignore. If you've faced a Wario who does the Waft close to the end, that's a strong possibility of being me getting a "Fart Kill"



I liked doubles last night. I played as CF and SD'd the entire match. My partner (Pikachu) then started to SD a few seconds into it. We were avoiding Olimar and Peach. Then Taunt fest! And eventually Olimar joined in. And the next fight Pikachu became my enemy as Captain Falcon as Olimar became my partner and we still did Tauntfest, of course ZSS didn't want to play along...


----------



## Gamble (Jun 1, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> Shiek ditto



Do either of you guys know how to DI? It was lulz worthy watching like 10 consecutive ftilts hit you guys.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2008)

Gravy said:


> What are the five most common fighters you face on Wifi? I face
> - Ike (Dur)
> - Pikachu (Thunder Spamming Dur)
> - Fox (LANDMASTER!!!)
> ...



Ike
Marth
Pikachu
C. Falcon
T. Link

I also see Peach plenty for some odd, odd reason. 

But yeah, In all my matches I see atleast one Ike. I already hate the guy. Seeing him so much on Wi-fi does... not... help. Seems like he's the Fox/Falco of Brawl.


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 2, 2008)

^ Yup Ike's used a lot, cuz he's cool looking, has a lot of knockback on all his attacks, and he fights for his friends!


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jun 2, 2008)

*I FIGHT FOR MY FRIENDS*


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 2, 2008)

*You'll get no sympathy from me!*


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 2, 2008)

*I CAN'T LET YOU DO THAT FOX*


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 2, 2008)

Wtf^

Lol, for a second there I thought Ike actually says that.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 2, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> *I FIGHT FOR MY FRIENDS*



What the Hell is with Vader?

I got ?kamii...

Wiix?kami=?kamii


----------



## Soulbadguy (Jun 2, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Do either of you guys know how to DI? It was lulz worthy watching like 10 consecutive ftilts hit you guys.



Brawls F-tilt is not like Sheiks F-tilt in melee.

At about 30% you can tilt lock(utill about 70%) them but at lower dmg% you can easly DI out.


Also.

Ike used alot cuz............

Nub mindset
1.Nubs cant dodge attacks.
2.Nubs love wifi.
3.Nubs can meet more Nubs at Wifi and Never has to really play with someone good.

+

Ike
1.Can kill at low %
2.Can be gimped easly(Nubs dont gimp)
3.Can take alot of dmg
4.Low amont of combos make him good in wifi
5.flashy final smash

=
Ike the most used character on wifi.

Other then my rants iam gonna see if i can some of my ganon videos up.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 2, 2008)

y--up, that pretty much sums it up, I suppose.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 2, 2008)

Ike just has fanboys.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 2, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> Brawls F-tilt is not like Sheiks F-tilt in melee.
> 
> At about 30% you can tilt lock(utill about 70%) them but at lower dmg% you can easly DI out.



I call bullshit. You guys weren't even trying to DI out of it. All those ftilts you had on your friend, I didn't even see any influencial movement from him, other than the vertical height he kept getting from your ftilt. I'm going to bet all he was doing was trying to jump out of it the entire time. There's no such thing as an ftilt lock, unless it's exclusive to only a few characters, similiar to DDD's infinite cg. Even still, that was poor DI on both of your behalfs.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jun 2, 2008)

anyone else get annoyed by how lame the cpu is in free for all matches? it's harder to beat a group of 4s than a 9 one on one.

In case you haven't noticed..try moving away from the cpus and watch as they all come for you in perfect harmony.  They made team battle for a reason didn't they?


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 2, 2008)

Even though i have no problem with it, it DOES make it a little more challenging.


----------



## Noah (Jun 2, 2008)

Pfft. 3 on 1 Team battle, or none at all.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 2, 2008)

If the cpu's are lv 4, what problens can you possibly have vsing them on your own?


----------



## Akira (Jun 3, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> If the cpu's are lv 4, what problens can you possibly have vsing them on your own?



I agree. Level 4 CPU's practically walk into fully charged Fsmashes.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 3, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> anyone else get annoyed by how lame the cpu is in free for all matches? it's harder to beat a group of 4s than a 9 one on one.





"Shion" said:


> If the cpu's are lv 4, what problens can you possibly have vsing them on your own?





The Faint Smile said:


> *harder to beat a group of 4s than a 9 one on one*.



Comparing it to one L9 CPU. L9 CPUs aren't problematic.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Jun 3, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I call bullshit. You guys weren't even trying to DI out of it. All those ftilts you had on your friend, I didn't even see any influencial movement from him, other than the vertical height he kept getting from your ftilt. I'm going to bet all he was doing was trying to jump out of it the entire time. There's no such thing as an ftilt lock, unless it's exclusive to only a few characters, similiar to DDD's infinite cg. Even still, that was poor DI on both of your behalfs.





Anyway my friends DI was really really bad for the most part.


He should have been able to dodge the upsmash(if i knew he was good i would have f-tilt to grab)


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 3, 2008)

lol @ the Ike conversation.

I'd say im around 70-80% mastered with him now, Sonic around the same. I think the key with Ike is to *not* attempt smashes too often, otherwise you'll just get owned. Despite his weak jumping ability I've found that he actually has good aerials, so I tend to spam them the most often, in particular is Dair. His running forward A is also handy as it can peg back an opponent on the ropes (usually following an AAA combo) and actually has decent range, so you can still keep a bit of distance after using it. His strongest attack is easily his neutral B which can K.O as low as 40% when fully charged, though it's only best used sparingly and in certain situations (recovering from above the stage and on a high platform being the best two).


----------



## Akira (Jun 3, 2008)

Ike is really predictable. He isn't the worst character in the game, but he simply cannot beat some of the faster characters.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Jun 3, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> lol @ the Ike conversation.
> 
> I'd say im around 70-80% mastered with him now, Sonic around the same. I think the key with Ike is to *not* attempt smashes too often, otherwise you'll just get owned. Despite his weak jumping ability I've found that he actually has good aerials, so I tend to spam them the most often, in particular is Dair. His running forward A is also handy as it can peg back an opponent on the ropes (usually following an AAA combo) and actually has decent range, so you can still keep a bit of distance after using it. His strongest attack is easily his neutral B which can K.O as low as 40% when fully charged, though it's only best used sparingly and in certain situations (recovering from above the stage and on a high platform being the best two).



It was wrong for me to say that Ike sucks mabye I was a bit mad at alot of the player's that seem to use him.

Ike is good dmg decent speed can tank a few hits and has alot of options in battle but......... he is Really easly shield grab(you can just dodge his smashs) and if you perfect guard his attack then well he can be counterd with just about anything.

There's not much he can do in terms of edge guarding or even geting back to the edge,which allow's Snake Marth and Meta and other's to kill him at very low dmg%.

His weakness are to big to for him to be top tier and has a hard time fighter most of the higher tier character's in terms of macth ups.


Also he get WTF pwned by Sheik.......


----------



## Gamble (Jun 3, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> Anyway my friends DI was really really bad for the most part.
> 
> 
> He should have been able to dodge the upsmash(if i knew he was good i would have f-tilt to grab)


I'm positive you're able to DI towards the opponent and should be able to put up shield before they're able to turn around and begin another ftilt in the opposite direction. This would obviously set you up to be grabbed, but it would end any type of lock. That or DIing up and towards. Since Ftilt hitbox comes out latest near Sheik's head, the lack of hitstun would probably get you out of it. Dunno, sounds fishy as hell. Even the video on that thread you posted just has the fastest falling character (Fox) with trash DI. It'd be nice to say that Sheik has some combo potential this time around, but I honestly don't think you're ever going to pull off more than 15-20% each time. Which is really nothing fancy, and definitely nothing that you can ever pull on a Sheik for 50% each time.

As far as Ike talk is concerned, his biggest fault is obviously his recovery. His aerials are stupid good at controlling space, and jab combo has a ridiculously far reach. He's by no means a bad character, but he is sullied by a lot of the players that whore cstick and one or two other moves. Same is said for Wolf, Marth, Pikachu, etc.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 3, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I'm positive you're able to DI towards the opponent and should be able to put up shield before they're able to turn around and begin another ftilt in the opposite direction. This would obviously set you up to be grabbed, but it would end any type of lock. That or DIing up and towards. Since Ftilt hitbox comes out latest near Sheik's head, the lack of hitstun would probably get you out of it. Dunno, sounds fishy as hell. Even the video on that thread you posted just has the fastest falling character (Fox) with trash DI. It'd be nice to say that Sheik has some combo potential this time around, but I honestly don't think you're ever going to pull off more than 15-20% each time. Which is really nothing fancy, and definitely nothing that you can ever pull on a Sheik for 50% each time.
> 
> As far as Ike talk is concerned, his biggest fault is obviously his recovery. His aerials are stupid good at controlling space, and jab combo has a ridiculously far reach. He's by no means a bad character, but he is sullied by a lot of the players that whore cstick and one or two other moves. Same is said for Wolf, Marth, Pikachu, etc.



Whoring opponents with c-stick shouldn't be much worry....

Shield grab ↑ and to an up special to combo them


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 4, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> It was wrong for me to say that Ike sucks mabye I was a bit mad at alot of the player's that seem to use him.
> 
> Ike is good dmg decent speed can tank a few hits and has alot of options in battle but......... he is Really easly shield grab(you can just dodge his smashs) and if you perfect guard his attack then well he can be counterd with just about anything.
> 
> ...



Yeah, to be honest, Ike is good, but not too good when you fight good players who know how to dodge and avoid his attacks (which isn't so hard anyways). People usually just actually let him strike, tank the attack with a shield, and proceed to counter the fuck outta Ike. And his recovery is easily screwed like you said. But Ike is good at messing up Lucas, Ness, Sonics, you know those type of characters.




Nmaster64 said:


> *I CAN'T LET YOU DO THAT FOX*



Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 4, 2008)

:rofl


----------



## Gamble (Jun 4, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Whoring opponents with c-stick shouldn't be much worry....
> 
> Shield grab ↑ and to an up special to combo them



What am I reading?

Made no sense.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 4, 2008)

Fucking C-stick has gone faulty on my wavebird. Discovered this last night whilst I was having a hard time with the CPU's..


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 4, 2008)

Timbers said:


> What am I reading?
> 
> Made no sense.



You can't read?

Opponents who use the damn c-stick are no problem for Ike.

Shield grab them, throw them up, and do and up B to land some damage on their bitch asses.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jun 4, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Comparing it to one L9 CPU. L9 CPUs aren't problematic.



so I suck because I lose lives against a lvl 9 one on one?

when I fix my wifi I'd like to play you to see how far I have to go to be  good player.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 4, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> so I suck because I lose lives against a lvl 9 one on one?
> 
> when I fix my wifi I'd like to play you to see how far I have to go to be  good player.




Don't worry about it man.

If you LOSE against one, then it gets a little hairy and you will need to practice more, but you don't suck.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 4, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> You can't read?
> 
> Opponents who use the damn c-stick are no problem for Ike.
> 
> Shield grab them, throw them up, and do and up B to land some damage on their bitch asses.


You should probably look up a dictionary what the word "suited" means. 


The Faint Smile said:


> so I suck because I lose lives against a lvl 9 one on one?
> 
> when I fix my wifi I'd like to play you to see how far I have to go to be  good player.



When'd I say you suck? L9s are good, but they're not like god tier. I usually lose at least one stock against CPUs, so if losing any stocks to CPUs make us sucky, then you and I both are bad.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jun 4, 2008)

oh ok, I wasn't taking offense though, I honestly want to test myself. Just from the way you guys talk about the game it sounds like you have a good grip on tactics and such.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 4, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> oh ok, I wasn't taking offense though, I honestly want to test myself. Just from the way you guys talk about the game it sounds like you have a good grip on tactics and such.



Tactics can be easily learned by somebody, bro.

Visit the brawlcentral forum for more in depth info.

But you can go here to learn about stuff:


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jun 4, 2008)

> There is a way to switch between Samus and Zero Suit Samus without doing their final smash. If you rapidly tap up and down on the control pad (providing that is how you do your taunts) then you can switch from one to the other without waiting for a smash orb to appear,but you cannot switch from Zero Suit Samus to Samus.



Damn, that place is helpful.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 4, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> Damn, that place is helpful.



Anytime brotha.

Hendrix ROCKS.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 4, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> oh ok, I wasn't taking offense though, I honestly want to test myself. Just from the way you guys talk about the game it sounds like you have a good grip on tactics and such.



Only the characters I know how to play. I'm pretty clueless on a good 2/3 of the cast.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 4, 2008)

_Fucking Hendrix  _


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 4, 2008)

Hey Timbers.

We haven't battled in a LONG while.

Wanna go?

@Calamity

Changing my ava and sig, just waiting on you guys to transparent my sig.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 4, 2008)

_don't worry ... im working on it  _


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 4, 2008)

I got no hurry man, I like my sigs.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 4, 2008)

_its finished bro ... go to the shop  _


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 4, 2008)

IM SO EXCITED


----------



## Volke (Jun 4, 2008)

And frajosg put that border you wanted on the av


----------



## Volke (Jun 4, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> You can't read?
> 
> Opponents who use the damn c-stick are no problem for Ike.
> 
> Shield grab them, throw them up, and do and up B to land some damage on their bitch asses.



You should probably note that the Dthrow has much the same effect as the Uthrow and less lag time afterwards. I don't really find damaging people that hard with Ike. If you use proper spacing and ease up on trying to smash them, he can deal damage quite nicely.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 5, 2008)

True^

I find it easier to just throw them up IMO.


----------



## Kiba (Jun 5, 2008)

hey guys im geting wii soon and im getting super smash brawl favorite charcter is marth & Kirby looking foward play with metaknight so everyone send me wii friend codes in my mailbox i will repy back  with my friend code and tell you that i added you.opps wrong thread but  you get the picture.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 5, 2008)

Sure thing man^

Get some good practice in.


----------



## Volke (Jun 6, 2008)

Kiba said:


> hey guys im geting wii soon and im getting super smash brawl favorite charcter is marth & Kirby looking foward play with metaknight so everyone send me wii friend codes in my mailbox i will repy back  with my friend code and tell you that i added you.opps wrong thread but  you get the picture.



You got it


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 6, 2008)

A bunch of friends(We're all pro btw) came over and played Super Smash Bros Brawl. Some fun S***.
I mean, Super Smash Brawl is the best thing to do with your friends XD.
So Awesome. 

I play as Wolf now.
I used to play as Snake.
And Before that, I played as Fox.

Everything's good XD.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 6, 2008)

Lucien Lachance said:


> A bunch of friends(We're all pro btw) came over and played Super Smash Bros Brawl. Some fun S***.
> I mean, Super Smash Brawl is the best thing to do with your friends XD.
> So Awesome.
> 
> ...



Hmm.

Lucien Lucien, or similiar name somehow roaming onto NF.


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey guys, its now 20 days before the Official Australian Release.  I seriously can't wait.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2008)

I seriously forgot that this game still hasn't been released in Europe and Australia just yet. 

Edit:

Figure a lot of people there just imported it anyways though.


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 6, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I seriously forgot that this game still hasn't been released in Europe and Australia just yet.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Figure a lot of people there just imported it anyways though.



Who cares!  Now all my friends will be getting it and so will I.  It was such a long wait, but it'll be worth it.  I'll be so happy


----------



## Red Sands (Jun 6, 2008)

i hope to battle you one day sloth.....ive gotten pretty good!!X3


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jun 6, 2008)

Anyone online that would like to play me? You'll get the honors of being my first match.


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 6, 2008)

I want to play online too... I'll find out my FC Today


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jun 6, 2008)

^ Tell me if you wanna play.


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 6, 2008)

I wish I could but my little bro is playing right now... sorry


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jun 6, 2008)

Kick him off.


----------



## Akira (Jun 6, 2008)

Anybody over here wanna play?
Edit: I added ya Zell, wanna play? (My FC's in the sig)


----------



## Red Sands (Jun 6, 2008)

just got done playing my friends in brawl....i need 20 minutes to cool off...@.@


----------



## Hyde (Jun 6, 2008)

*bump*

100Ikes


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 6, 2008)

Hyde said:


> 100Ikes




*Spoiler*: __ 



I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends. 
I fight for my friends.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jun 7, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Anybody over here wanna play?
> Edit: I added ya Zell, wanna play? (My FC's in the sig)



Sure! I'll try and catch you sometime. You live in England so it will probably be easier for me.


----------



## dilbot (Jun 7, 2008)

Lol I just realized most of the people on my FC list are from the UK// anyone from North America, preferably Canada wanna add me?

And has anyone heard Ike say "i fight for my friends in Japanese?" I can't find it >.>


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 7, 2008)

Wasn't it something along the lines of "Mamoru tatekai da"?
Sorry, I'm not fluent in Japanese, and this is what I can remember, if memory serves right.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 7, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*FFFFF*


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 7, 2008)

_yo anyone up to play here  _


----------



## Hyde (Jun 8, 2008)

I just Brawled with my friends, yesterday...I almost lost once, too...


----------



## Volke (Jun 8, 2008)

Hyde said:


> I just Brawled with my friends, yesterday...I almost lost once, too...



That would have been...THE END OF THE WORLD!

Working on your Poke team by the way.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 8, 2008)

Just a few more weeks left until Brawl is finally released in the UK.


----------



## Volke (Jun 8, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Just a few more weeks left until Brawl is finally released in the UK.



20 days isn't it?


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 8, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Just a few more weeks left until Brawl is finally released in the UK.



Lol, Australia gets it 1 day before Europe.  Which I say is fucking ridiculous.  Seriously, I just don't understand why they do that.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 9, 2008)

Theres a tourney coming up near me Saturday.  I've been improving my Sonic game lately and I want to test it out.  I still need to perfect my edge guarding techniques and dair spiking.  I'm sure they'll be a couple of MK players there, but if I can just get past one round with Sonic then I'll be content.


----------



## Shy Link (Jun 9, 2008)

dilbot said:


> Lol I just realized most of the people on my FC list are from the UK// anyone from North America, preferably Canada wanna add me?
> 
> And has anyone heard Ike say "i fight for my friends in Japanese?" I can't find it >.>



"Mamoru beki mono no tame...tatakau dake da."

For reference, one of Roy's phrases in Melee was:
"Mamoru beki mono no tame ni...makerarenai!"


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 9, 2008)

Lol, wow, I was off by alot on Ike's Japanese phrase.
At least I got a few words right.


----------



## Volke (Jun 9, 2008)

LayZ said:


> Theres a tourney coming up near me Saturday.  I've been improving my Sonic game lately and I want to test it out.  I still need to perfect my edge guarding techniques and dair spiking.  I'm sure they'll be a couple of MK players there, but if I can just get past one round with Sonic then I'll be content.



As long as you have the Down B to 2x U Air combo down you might do pretty well. It's a nice way to kill people.

Down B and jump right when you get to them to take them into the air. U air to hit them up, use Up B and another U air to kill. 

If they are at lower damage then use your midair jump and another U air before the Up B.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 9, 2008)

Volke said:


> As long as you have the Down B to 2x U Air combo down you might do pretty well. It's a nice way to kill people.
> 
> Down B and jump right when you get to them to take them into the air. U air to hit them up, use Up B and another U air to kill.
> 
> If they are at lower damage then use your midair jump and another U air before the Up B.



I think he's mostly concerned with MK, which I understand. MK rapes in the air. He'll be lucky to do anything midair against him. I'd just counterpick FD against MK if I were you, and stick to the ground.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 10, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I think he's mostly concerned with MK, which I understand. MK rapes in the air. He'll be lucky to do anything midair against him. I'd just counterpick FD against MK if I were you, and stick to the ground.



FD is my favorite stage.  I just get raped by my friend's MK all the time.  But I play him all the time so he knows my style and combos.  Its MK's high priority, flying ability, and Sonics lack of kill moves that makes it so difficult.  However, I've become great at air dodging the MK's shuttle loop.  I know I can interrupt MK's mid air combos with a spring into dair.  Its just that playing MK puts Sonic in a defensive state when he's clearly and offensive character.


----------



## Volke (Jun 10, 2008)

Or you could always just pick D3...

MK is useless against him. His massive weigth and his side B are hard to fight as Meta Knight. Personal experience


----------



## LayZ (Jun 10, 2008)

Thats a great idea, but I would need to learn how to play with him first.  
I don't have the game so I can only get training sessions in when my friend isn't working.


----------



## Volke (Jun 10, 2008)

Watch vids in the mean time I guess. It will give you ideas.


Anyway,

allisbrawl.com

Pretty sweet place. Look me up if you sign up there.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 10, 2008)

LayZ said:


> FD is my favorite stage.  I just get raped by my friend's MK all the time.  But I play him all the time so he knows my style and combos.  Its MK's high priority, flying ability, and Sonics lack of kill moves that makes it so difficult.  However, I've become great at air dodging the MK's shuttle loop.  I know I can interrupt MK's mid air combos with a spring into dair.  Its just that playing MK puts Sonic in a defensive state when he's clearly and offensive character.


Priority and his disjointed hitboxes are easily what makes him so deadly to basically every character. Sonic just seems to get the short end of the stick on that.


Volke said:


> Or you could always just pick D3...
> 
> MK is useless against him. His massive weigth and his side B are hard to fight as Meta Knight. Personal experience


DDD is by no means a counterpick for Meta. DDD relies on punishing, and MK has such little lag on his moves it makes it hard to do that. I'd place them at about an even match. DDD has just as much trouble killing MK as MK does with DDD. DDD will rarely get to use his dsmash, if ever. MK stays in close, but it's usually from a shorthop that he approaches. Usmash is really laggy, it's not even recommended to use on characters that aren't as broken as MK. The only other plausable killmoves DDD has would be utilt, fair, and bair. Utilt will almost always lose out to MK's dair, fair is slow and you should be getting punished by MK's superquick aerials. Bair is the only killmove worth considering against MK. It's fast and has more range than meta's aerials. 

A character that can projectile camp is obviously trouble for MK. I'd personally place TL, Snake and ROB in that category. If it wasn't for Wolf's stupid easy gimp recovery, I'd say him too. DDD has no projectile worth mentioning. Waddles don't go very far, they're slow, and has lots of afterlag. Basically if you miss with a waddle when they're approaching, you're getting punished.


----------



## Diamond (Jun 10, 2008)

Seeing u people talk about this game is making me jealous, here in Holland it will be out in 17 days.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jun 12, 2008)

Whispering Sand said:


> Seeing u people talk about this game is making me jealous, here in Holland it will be out in 17 days.



I know how you feel, but only 15 days to go.


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 12, 2008)

We're already so deep in the game with all these strategies and stupid tierz, while you guys begin to pick up the controller and start your long grueling journeys through the SSE. Btw, falco is also good at fucking up MK.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 14, 2008)

Volke said:


> That would have been...THE END OF THE WORLD!
> 
> Working on your Poke team by the way.



Alright, thanks a bunch, Volkner!


----------



## Gamble (Jun 14, 2008)

Ike said:


> We're already so deep in the game with all these strategies and stupid tierz, while you guys begin to pick up the controller and start your long grueling journeys through the SSE. Btw, falco is also good at fucking up MK.



Falco is good at fucking up everything. 

I'd like to say the characters that can crawl under his lasers have the advantage on him, but I very much doubt that does anything besides even up the playing field lol.


----------



## dilbot (Jun 14, 2008)

Ugh my friends a Falco mainer...

So goddamn annoying with his laser and reflector...


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 14, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Falco is good at fucking up everything.
> 
> I'd like to say the characters that can crawl under his lasers have the advantage on him, but I very much doubt that does anything besides even up the playing field lol.



Hehe, Falco has slowly turned into my main over the past week.
Seems like a coincidence since he was my main in Melee as well.

My mains now are:
Falco
Lucario
Metaknight
Marth
Ike
Link

In that order.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 14, 2008)

LayZ said:


> Theres a tourney coming up near me Saturday.  I've been improving my Sonic game lately and I want to test it out.  I still need to perfect my edge guarding techniques and dair spiking.  I'm sure they'll be a couple of MK players there, but if I can just get past one round with Sonic then I'll be content.



Well I my Sonic owned this Zelda/Sheik in the 1st round.  I frustrated the guy with my run/upsmash, run/run attack, run/throw, run/fair alternations.  But then I ran into a MetaKnight who eventually was runner up of the whole thing.


----------



## BAD BD (Jun 14, 2008)

Shiek's tilts FTW.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 14, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Shiek's tits FTW.



That's what I read at first...


----------



## Gamble (Jun 14, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> That's what I read at first...



I'd agree if she wasn't such a flatchested bitch


----------



## Akuma (Jun 14, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I'd agree if she wasn't a flatchested bitch




She was ment to look like a guy anyways.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 14, 2008)

Akuma said:


> She was ment to look like a guy anyways.



she=Zelda.

?????


----------



## Akuma (Jun 14, 2008)

Timbers said:


> she=Zelda.
> 
> ?????



Shiek was ment to look like a guy in Ocarina of time, Im fairly sure if her tits were visible link would have noticed.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 14, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Shiek was ment to look like a guy in Ocarina of time, Im fairly sure if her tits were visible link would have noticed.



someone fetch me my facepalm.jpg


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 14, 2008)

I think he's implying _Zelda_ herself is flat-chested.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 14, 2008)

Zelda might be flat chested to, but at least you can see them. Unless your talking about the 7 year old zelda.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 15, 2008)

we were actually talking about snakes penis.


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 15, 2008)

Link found out about Shiek's secret.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 15, 2008)

Yes just as planned, a Penis themed convo in the brawl thread.


----------



## BAD BD (Jun 15, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Yes just as planned, a Penis themed convo in the brawl thread.


----------



## Hiruko (Jun 15, 2008)

Omg. This game comes out in europe in 12 days.

The wait is nearly over.


----------



## Ninten-Boy (Jun 15, 2008)

Hiruko said:


> Omg. This game comes out in europe in 12 days.
> 
> The wait is nearly over.



Hope you enjoy the game as much as i did.

i have spent almost +50

half of it online with my friends.

one cannot get enough of this game.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 15, 2008)

Ike said:


> Link found out about Shiek's secret.



I don't get it...


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _free avatars by me_ 





I demand K-deps use this one...


----------



## Gamble (Jun 16, 2008)

She's certainly driving the Brawl wagon into the ground, isn't she.

Still funny.


----------



## BAD BD (Jun 16, 2008)

Shieks tits FTW.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 16, 2008)

Timbers said:


> She's certainly driving the Brawl wagon into the ground, isn't she.
> 
> Still funny.



I hate that babyfucking Hail-NekoYasha so...So...

RRRRRAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGEEEEEEEEEE!!


----------



## MueTai (Jun 16, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!

I finally died and had to continue in the great maze level.  Does anyone know if you lose points or anything for using a continue?  Arrrrrrrrrrrggh stupid Falco kicked my ass when I started with nearly 200%.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 16, 2008)

Getting very tired of Final Destination.


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 17, 2008)

I got tired of the game already. I mean, there's only so much you can do, so many maps you can have a proper game on, etc. Right now, I probably just game once or twice a week.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 17, 2008)

Brawl will finally be here next week. They'd better not delay it again.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 17, 2008)

Finally got LAN Adapter last night. I'm able to go online now. My FC is in my sig, so if you add it PM me. I'm a decent brawler myself.


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 17, 2008)

I need to get my FC so I can play my cousin online and, hopefully, win


----------



## Gamble (Jun 17, 2008)

Ike said:


> I got tired of the game already. I mean, there's only so much you can do, so many maps you can have a proper game on, etc. Right now, I probably just game once or twice a week.


I feel the same way. I wouldn't be playing it if not for friends, and in that regard I could just as easily go play another game with them. 


Sonikku Tilt said:


> Finally got LAN Adapter last night. I'm able to go online now. My FC is in my sig, so if you add it PM me. I'm a decent brawler myself.



Addededed.

FC is in FC thread.


----------



## Susano-o (Jun 18, 2008)

I'll soon be taking over. Enjoy your victories while you can.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jun 18, 2008)

Next friday I can finally start to Brawl.


----------



## 4KT (Jun 18, 2008)

finally i found the brawl section!


----------



## Willy Wonka (Jun 18, 2008)

if you ask me they never should have put R.O.B. in the game... i mean come on he's weaker than ness! =_= ( i find ness and lucas weak but cute! =3 ) and whats with his smash! peaches smash is better!


----------



## dilbot (Jun 18, 2008)

^ have you ever faced a level 9 R.O.B?


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 18, 2008)

A good ROB player is a beast. I hate going against ROBs...


----------



## Samochan (Jun 18, 2008)

Yauhz, funny comic ^^

Pain sack is not to be messed with


----------



## Gamble (Jun 18, 2008)

♥Near said:


> if you ask me they never should have put R.O.B. in the game... i mean come on he's weaker than ness! =_= ( i find ness and lucas weak but cute! =3 ) and whats with his smash! peaches smash is better!



I am not going to go into a 4 paragraph rant as to why you're so incredibly wrong, in hopes that you'll find out yourself why ROB is awesome.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 18, 2008)

♥Near said:


> if you ask me they never should have put R.O.B. in the game... i mean come on he's weaker than ness! =_= ( i find ness and lucas weak but cute! =3 ) and whats with his smash! peaches smash is better!



First of all, you clearly have never fought a good ROB...Second of all, and this one's important: Don't. Fuck. With. Luclaus. 

Are you hungry? Because I'll gladly serve you a heaping bowl of RAGE, with a side of fury, a cold glass of Falcon Punch to the Face, along with some ?_δ...

The black and the blues
Are the colors and the hues
Of a broken face

Oh, and in your location, it's "You're" (YOU aRE), not "Your" (possesive)...

And that is a very ugly and effeminate font color, by the way...


----------



## Masurao (Jun 19, 2008)

♥Near said:


> if you ask me they never should have put R.O.B. in the game... i mean come on he's weaker than ness! =_= ( i find ness and lucas weak but cute! =3 ) and whats with his smash! peaches smash is better!



........*LOL*


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 19, 2008)

♥Near said:


> if you ask me they never should have put R.O.B. in the game... i mean come on he's weaker than ness! =_= ( i find ness and lucas weak but cute! =3 ) and whats with his smash! peaches smash is better!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 19, 2008)

Trust me, ROB isn't weak at all. Actually IMO no one in Brawl is weak.


----------



## MueTai (Jun 19, 2008)

I was reading GameFaqs and the subspace guides said Tabuu would be really hard... I killed him on my first try before even reading about the encounter.  It's a good thing I didn't buy SSBB for the 1 player mode because that would have felt like another Fable with a wimpy final boss if you know what I'm sayin.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 19, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Trust me, ROB isn't weak at all. Actually IMO no one in Brawl is weak.



Samus      .


----------



## Xyloxi (Jun 19, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Trust me, ROB isn't weak at all. Actually IMO no one in Brawl is weak.



I've been told that captain Falcon was weak is that true?


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 19, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Trust me, ROB isn't weak at all. Actually IMO no one in Brawl is weak.



I agree no one is weak


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 19, 2008)

1 week til I finally get the game, w00t.  And lucky for me, the place I preordered my game from decided to give anyone who preorders Brawl a free Classic Controller.


----------



## Akira (Jun 19, 2008)

Xyloxi said:


> I've been told that captain Falcon was weak is that true?



Falcon is one of the worst characters. Whilst it isn't impossible to perform efficiently with him, I've always found it much harder than with other characters due to his frankly mediocre priority and combo ability.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 19, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Falcon is one of the worst characters. Whilst it isn't impossible to perform efficiently with him, I've always found it much harder than with other characters due to his frankly mediocre priority and combo ability.



Then he obviously doesn't suit you...


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 19, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Samus      .



Funny thing is, I was training with her recently and I feel I want to have her as one of my mains or at least one of my alts. She isn't exactly the easiest character to use, but that's what I like about her. To win against say a Meta Knight with her is a challenge, but I've always liked going after the "bottom tier" characters just to show how good they can be. 

As for Falcon, I love using him, and yes he isn't as dominating as he was in Melee but he still a force to be reckon with if you know how to play him. 

Personally I'm staying away from the over-played characters till I get good with everyone else.

Over-played characters being:

Meta Knight, Snake, ROB, Luigi, Zelda, Ike, Marth, Lucas, Toon Link, Fox, Pit, Pikachu, Wolf.


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 19, 2008)

None of my mains are on that list so is that a good thing or not?


----------



## Hyde (Jun 19, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Funny thing is, I was training with her recently and I feel I want to have her as one of my mains or at least one of my alts. She isn't exactly the easiest character to use, but that's what I like about her. To win against say a Meta Knight with her is a challenge, but I've always liked going after the "bottom tier" characters just to show how good they can be.
> 
> As for Falcon, I love using him, and yes he isn't as dominating as he was in Melee but he still a force to be reckon with if you know how to play him.
> 
> ...



Lucas is OU?


----------



## BAD BD (Jun 19, 2008)

Ness' recovery is horrible. I just jump into his Pk thunder before he can hit himself with it.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jun 19, 2008)

ROB may be strong but I still hate him...between his annoying counterparts in se and the fact that several more deserving candidates got the shaft I'll never like him.

I agree that samus isn't as bad as she gets made out to be.  dtilt, dsmash, bair are all perfectly good kill moves and she's got tons of range options.  I'd say Falcon or Jiggly are the worst though I like playing as both.

Really despite what the haters say I really believe this game is much better balanced than melee...spare me the "noob doesn't know tiers" lectures.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 19, 2008)

I find it funny how people always blame ROB for the lack of some characters that didn't make it into the game 

And only a week or so for euro's release :WOW


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 19, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Oh, and in your location, it's "You're" (YOU aRE), not "Your" (possesive)...







MueTai said:


> I was reading GameFaqs and the subspace guides said Tabuu would be really hard... I killed him on my first try before even reading about the encounter.  It's a good thing I didn't buy SSBB for the 1 player mode because that would have felt like another Fable with a wimpy final boss if you know what I'm sayin.


He's only really a challenge on Intense. And really, the only thing "hard" about him is that he has that stupid one-hit KO move. It's not hard to dodge, but it's REALLY fucking annoying on the times you happen to miss it by a split-second.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 19, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> He's only really a challenge on Intense. And really, the only thing "hard" about him is that he has that stupid one-hit KO move. It's not hard to dodge, but it's REALLY fucking annoying on the times you happen to miss it by a split-second.





Heil Spellcheck!


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 19, 2008)

Ok. From having this game for a couple of months now, I have a clearer idea of who im best and worst at using. Here is my own personal character draft, from best to worst:

Main

1. Ike

Sub-mains

2. Sonic
3. Meta-Knight

Fringe-players (didn't quite make the grade, but still use often for fun)

4. Captain Falcon
5. Pikachu
6. Kirby
7. Lucas
8. Snake

The rest (the "every-so-often" chars for a bit of a change)

9. Ness
10. Falco/Fox
11. Luigi
12. Donkey Kong


... the rest of the characters I never use, so after DK it's basically in any order.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 19, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Lucas is OU?



Surprisingly yes. Past 3 tournaments I've been to I've seen an insane amount of Lucas players, maybe not as Meta Knight because he's the king of being over-played but still pretty high number of them,


----------



## BAD BD (Jun 19, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> Ok. From having this game for a couple of months now, I have a clearer idea of who im best and worst at using. Here is my own personal character draft, from best to worst:
> 
> Main
> 
> ...



Ike is fur nubs.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 19, 2008)

When using Ike, I kill myself more than my opponent does. 

Yay 4,000 posts.


----------



## insomniac666 (Jun 19, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Ike is fur nubs.


Take it back
Lucario's my main but Wolf and Ike are very, very close

Seems like I use a shit load of over played characters


----------



## MueTai (Jun 19, 2008)

lol my main is Mr. Game & Watch


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 19, 2008)

I expect myself to main Pikachu because he's been my main since the good ol' days.  But who knows, it may change.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 19, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Funny thing is, I was training with her recently and I feel I want to have her as one of my mains or at least one of my alts. She isn't exactly the easiest character to use, but that's what I like about her. To win against say a Meta Knight with her is a challenge, but I've always liked going after the "bottom tier" characters just to show how good they can be.
> 
> As for Falcon, I love using him, and yes he isn't as dominating as he was in Melee but he still a force to be reckon with if you know how to play him.
> 
> ...


Samus' killpower is shit, and I'm right about that. She racks up damage well, but her killpower is still shit. 

Falcon is fun lol. If only for his taunts and punch spam. 

The overplayed characters. You forgot DeDeDe and Falco.


ctizz36 said:


> None of my mains are on that list so is that a good thing or not?



You shouldn't care whether or not you're on a list based strictly on personal opinion. :\


----------



## MueTai (Jun 19, 2008)

lol you guys mentioned like 2/3 of the characters in the game as overplayed.


----------



## Cipher (Jun 19, 2008)

Timbers said:


> The overplayed characters. You forgot DeDeDe and Falco.



People willingly play D3?


----------



## Gamble (Jun 20, 2008)

Cipher said:


> People willingly play D3?



Because they can do gay shit like this.

Also he's a pretty cool character.



			
				MueTai said:
			
		

> lol you guys mentioned like 2/3 of the characters in the game as overplayed.



Nin's list is pretty broad. I'd just put Falco, Metaknight, Snake, Dedede, and Wario as overplayed. Everyone stopped using Pikachu, Wolf, Pit, Ike; once they realized how easy it was to counter their spammy habits.


----------



## Kek (Jun 20, 2008)

^ I gotta try that. 

Main
Dedede
Ice Climbers
Fox

Sub-Main
Toon Link
Meta Knight
Ike

Fringe
Ness
Sonic
Lucas

Everyone else, meh.


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 20, 2008)

So, when Brawl finally comes out, what do you guys think I should do first?  Immediately go to SSE or fool around with VS battles?  Also, my bro is gonna be here when I get it.


----------



## Kek (Jun 20, 2008)

I enjoyed SSE, but the two-player sucked. If you're going to play with your bro, do VS matches.


----------

